# Max Allegri



## Tifo'o (6 Agosto 2012)

Discussione dedicata alle opinioni dei tifosi del *Milan *sull'allenatore *Massiliamo Allegri* nato a Livorno l'*11 Agosto 1967* ex centrocampista ed ex allenatore del Cagliari. Con il Milan ha vinto uno scudetto e una supercoppa italiana

*Opinioni su Allegri. Cosa pensano i milanisti di Allegri. Tattica, schemi, moduli, preparazione fisica*


----------



## Blu71 (14 Settembre 2012)

PRIMAPAGINA Milan: salvate il soldato Allegri

14 settembre alle 23:30

Fa sempre comodo avere un capro espiatorio da poter esibire quando le cose vanno nel male. E al Milan il “colpevole“ di tutto è già stato individuato, ovvero Massimiliano Allegri. Sulla sua panchina aleggiano da settimane fantasmi vestiti con la maglia rossonera, e la cosa non può certamente far piacere al tecnico che da alcune settimane è diventato facile bersaglio di tutti.

Già, perché a Milanello e dintorni sembra andare di moda un altro sport, oltre al gioco del calcio: il tiro a segno. Facile puntare le freccette contro “Acciuga”, ormai lo fanno tutti. Da Berlusconi a Galliani, da Inzaghi e Gattuso. Nessuno le manda a dire all’allenatore costretto ad incassare “schiaffi” senza neppure provare a reagire. Costretto ad ascoltare autocandidature (l’ultima è di Gullit) senza che nessuno lo difenda.

Totalmente da respingere è l’idea che si tratti di una “campagna mediatica” ai danni dell’allenatore, visto il rapporto, più o meno schietto e civile, che Allegri ha con i giornalisti che presidiano Milanello. I quali si sono limitati a commentare prestazioni della squadra e scelte tecniche. La verità è un altra: da tempo la società ha delegato al livornese decisioni che non gli spetterebbero.

Esponendolo più del dovuto. Bastano un paio di esempi per comprendere. Dopo la cessione di Ibra ecco Inzaghi che chiede un altro anno di contratto. E Allegri che dice? «Non se ne parla proprio». Gattuso invece vorrebbe restare come dirigente accompagnatore. Allegri cosa ne pensa? «L’idea non mi piace». Patate “bollenti” che creano problemi solo all’allenatore. Il quale ora più che mai andrebbe difeso. Anche da quelli che hanno il rossonero nel sangue.

Fonte: calciomercato.com


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2012)

Spero se ne vada via al più presto, da quando ci allena lui le squadre più ridicole del mondo fanno di san siro terreno di gloria...

Ridicolo, le cessioni illustri non giustificano per niente lo scempio a cui stiamo assistendo, roba da delirio.
Dopo che ha messo constant sono morto, spero venga esonerato al più presto;non gli basta averci fatto perdere uno scudetto, già vinto(l'unico allenatore ad aver perso uno scudetto avendo Ibra), vuole portarci pure in serie B.


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2012)

Se perdi le prime 2 partite casalinghe della stagione meriti l'esonero. Ma anche se lo cacciassero, non cambierebbe comunque nulla. Questi calciatori sono imbarazzanti.


----------



## robs91 (15 Settembre 2012)

Formazione iniziale ridicola e cambi altrettanto ridicoli(per non parlare del gioco inesistente).Spero lo caccino al più presto ma temo non lo faranno....


----------



## iceman. (15 Settembre 2012)

Babba bia.

Via via


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se perdi le prime 2 partite casalinghe della stagione meriti l'esonero. Ma anche se lo cacciassero, non cambierebbe comunque nulla. Questi calciatori sono imbarazzanti.



Dipende dal sostituto.
Ad ora rischiamo la B, se perdiamo con atalanta e samp in casa con le squadre un po' più forti che cavolo combineremo?


----------



## Alex (15 Settembre 2012)

escludendo il livello pessimo dei giocatori, inizia a sembrarmi veramente mediocre e senza alcuna capacità di metterci del suo, come invece è in grado Conte


----------



## bmb (15 Settembre 2012)

Dimettiti. O esoneratelo. L'importante è non vederlo più.


----------



## Jino (15 Settembre 2012)

Terzo anno che lo sopporto. Tre anni che la squadra gioca a caso. Voglio la sua testa.


----------



## 2515 (15 Settembre 2012)

@2521 niente parolacce


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Settembre 2012)

La cosa buona di tutto questo è che forse ce lo leviamo dalle palle.Probabilmente verrebbe comunque sostituito da uno dei vari yesman che si sono candidati,ma preferisco affrontare un problema alla volta.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (15 Settembre 2012)

in tre stagioni non è stato capace di dare un minimo di gioco alla squadra.Le sue mancanze sono state mascherate dalla nostra ibra-dipendenza nei suoi primi due anni sulla nostra panchina,ma resto convinto che qualunque altro allenatore al suo posto avrebbe vinto due scudetti e non uno.
Da esonerare all'istante,zaccheroni è stato fatto fuori per molto meno,solo per citare un esempio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Settembre 2012)

Spero che l'esonerino in fretta, così dopo non ci sarà più nemmeno l'alibi dell'allenatore.
Per me non cambia niente neanche a cacciarlo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Settembre 2012)

Allegri non mangia il panettone, giustamente direi.
Deve andare via, si è parlato di Sacchi, di Capello ma si è rivelato un altro Zaccheroni, in questo momento *chiunque*farebbe meglio di lui, *chiunque*.


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Settembre 2012)

ma non ha una dignità ? dimittiti o ci penseranno loro a farti fuori. 

poi magari arriverà l'aziendalista di turno, ma ormai non me ne frega più niente, la stagione sarà tutta così.


----------



## Frikez (15 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se perdi le prime 2 partite casalinghe della stagione meriti l'esonero. Ma anche se lo cacciassero, non cambierebbe comunque nulla. Questi calciatori sono imbarazzanti.



Intanto lo mandi via..un allenatore che sotto 1a0 in casa non ha le palle di provare un tridente merita l'esonero immediato.


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Allegri non mangia il panettone, giustamente direi.
> Deve andare via, si è parlato di Sacchi, di Capello ma si è rivelato un altro Zaccheroni, in questo momento *chiunque*farebbe meglio di lui, *chiunque*.



panettone ? quale panettone ? 
è già tanto se arriva a mangiare i dolci di halloween. 

questo qua ha i giorni contati.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Allegri non mangia il panettone, giustamente direi.
> Deve andare via, si è parlato di Sacchi, di Capello ma si è rivelato un altro Zaccheroni, in questo momento *chiunque*farebbe meglio di lui, *chiunque*.



Allegri è, secondo me, già quasi fuori.


----------



## iceman. (15 Settembre 2012)

Che strazio.


----------



## bmb (15 Settembre 2012)

Ho iniziato ad avere paura di uno Zaccheroni-bis più o meno a Ottobre dello scorso anno. Ho provato a difenderlo, ma da Marzo/Aprile non ce la faccio più a vederlo. 

Ci vuole una scossa, prima psicologica e poi tattica. Altrimenti rischiamo, e veramente, la serie B.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Allegri non mangia il panettone, giustamente direi.
> Deve andare via, si è parlato di Sacchi, di Capello ma si è rivelato un altro Zaccheroni, in questo momento *chiunque*farebbe meglio di lui, *chiunque*.



Pure Zaccheroni da le piste a sto fallito.
Deve ringraziare Ibra se ha vinto qualcosa


----------



## Snake (15 Settembre 2012)

180 minuti vs Samp e Atalanta in casa

0, ripeto, ZERO occasioni da gol sul azione manovrata. La squadra è mediocre, sicuramente il Milan più scarso dell'era Berlusconi ma questo allenatore è uno scherzo dai, sotto 1-0 mi levi una punta (peraltro El oggi ha giocato bene, si kaga sotto a levare Boateng?), ste robe valle a fare al Cagliari, da allenatore provinciale qual è è la sua ideale dimensione.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2012)

Dai ma questa cosa non si è mai vista credo. 3 partite 2 sconfitte contro due squadre mediocri in casa. Qualcuno mi dica che questo non è il peggior inizio del milan degli ultimi 26 anni


----------



## Miro (15 Settembre 2012)

Inadeguato ad una grande squadra; il suo posto è in squadre come il Cagliari, con tutto il rispetto per i sardi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Settembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dai ma questa cosa non si è mai vista credo. 3 partite 2 sconfitte contro due squadre mediocri in casa. Qualcuno mi dica che questo non è il peggior inizio del milan degli ultimi 26 anni



E' dagli anni '30 che non succede.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Settembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma non ha una dignità ? dimittiti o ci penseranno loro a farti fuori.
> 
> poi magari arriverà l'aziendalista di turno, ma ormai non me ne frega più niente, la stagione sarà tutta così.



Se si dimette fa un piacere a chi gli ha sfasciato la squadra.
Se la dirigenza è "illuminata" come dice di essere lo caccia senza pensarci su.

A memoria non ricordo un allenatore dimettersi perché la squadra non va bene.


----------



## iceman. (15 Settembre 2012)

Lo cacciano a dicembre


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Settembre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> ********** ad Allegri, mi converto anche io a quelli che gli sono contro. NON PUOI TOGLIERE EL SHAARAWY, L'UNICO CHE PRENDE LA PORTA E FA BENE, E CONTINUARE A GIOCARE CON 2 PUNTE QUANDO DEVI RECUPERARE UN GOL DI SVANTAGGIO IN CASA PER TENERE IN CAMPO QUELLA ***** DI BOATENG CHE NON ALZA GLI OCCHI QUANDO DEVE MIRARE NEMMENO SE ARRIVA LO SPIRITO SANTO!!!



niente insulti e niente maiuscolo grazie.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Settembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> panettone ? quale panettone ?
> è già tanto se arriva a mangiare i dolci di halloween.
> 
> questo qua ha i giorni contati.





Blu71 ha scritto:


> Allegri è, secondo me, già quasi fuori.


Ma speriamo, sarei felice se già domani mattina uscisse fuori la notizia del suo esonero.
Tornasse al Cagliari, Sau è l'attaccante che si merita, Conti il centrocampista e Ariaudo il difensore e si portasse Antonini.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Settembre 2012)

Ma poi la cosa veramente grottesca è che non prende mai un'iniziativa che sia una,MAI.
Mai un cambio di modulo (stasera si poteva provare tranquillamente un 4231,ALMENO a partita in corso),mai un variazione tattica,mai un cambio che non sia ovvio (fuori una punta tecnica e rapida,dentro una punta tecnica e rapida.Fuori uno che non si sa bene che ruolo abbia,ma che di solito gioca mezz'ala sinistra,dentro uno identico).
Incredibile.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dai ma questa cosa non si è mai vista credo. 3 partite 2 sconfitte contro due squadre mediocri in casa. Qualcuno mi dica che questo non è il peggior inizio del milan degli ultimi 26 anni



L'anno scorso abbiamo fatto peggio in teoria, 2 punti nelle prime 3 partite, ma almeno giocammo contro Napule e Lazio e non so chi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Settembre 2012)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ho iniziato ad avere paura di uno Zaccheroni-bis più o meno a Ottobre dello scorso anno. Ho provato a difenderlo, ma da Marzo/Aprile non ce la faccio più a vederlo.
> 
> Ci vuole una scossa, prima psicologica e poi tattica. Altrimenti rischiamo, e veramente, la serie B.


35 gare e ancora 37 punti da fare e veste le condizioni...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Pure Zaccheroni da le piste a sto fallito.
> Deve ringraziare Ibra se ha vinto qualcosa


Sottoscrivo.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2012)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' dagli anni '30 che non succede.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Settembre 2012)

E' un incapace, ma anche se va via non cambia niente.
Dite che serve una scossa psicologica, magari avete ragione, quindi ben venga anche l'esonero... non sarò certo io a difenderlo.

Ma senza gioco con lo stesso allenatore abbiamo anche vinto uno scudetto, perchè avevamo dei campioni in squadra... che ora si sono volatilizzati.
Il problema è alla radice, sappiamo tutti qual è. Sono rassegnato qualunque cosa succeda.


----------



## robs91 (15 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma poi la cosa veramente grottesca è che non prende mai un'iniziativa che sia una,MAI.
> Mai un cambio di modulo (stasera si poteva provare tranquillamente un 4231,ALMENO a partita in corso),mai un variazione tattica,mai un cambio che non sia ovvio (fuori una punta tecnica e rapida,dentro una punta tecnica e rapida.Fuori uno che non si sa bene che ruolo abbia,ma che di solito gioca mezz'ala sinistra,dentro uno identico).
> Incredibile.



Vabbè da uno che dice:" nel calcio non servono schemi...quelli servono nel basket" e "i moduli sono solo numeri" non puoi aspettarti altro


----------



## Frikez (15 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma poi la cosa veramente grottesca è che non prende mai un'iniziativa che sia una,MAI.
> Mai un cambio di modulo (stasera si poteva provare tranquillamente un 4231,ALMENO a partita in corso),mai un variazione tattica,mai un cambio che non sia ovvio (fuori una punta tecnica e rapida,dentro una punta tecnica e rapida.Fuori uno che non si sa bene che ruolo abbia,ma che di solito gioca mezz'ala sinistra,dentro uno identico).
> Incredibile.



E' un mediocre, difatti conosce solo quel modulo..c'è poco da fare; poi sembra paralitico, ogni volta che lo inquadrano è lì fermo con lo sguardo perso nel vuoto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2012)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' un incapace, ma anche se va via non cambia niente.
> Dite che serve una scossa psicologica, magari avete ragione, quindi ben venga anche l'esonero... non sarò certo io a difenderlo.
> 
> Ma senza gioco con lo stesso allenatore abbiamo anche vinto uno scudetto, perchè avevamo dei campioni in squadra... che ora si sono volatilizzati.
> Il problema è alla radice, sappiamo tutti qual è. Sono rassegnato qualunque cosa succeda.


Con questo Allenatore e dei campioni, siamo riusciti nell'impresa storica di perdere uno scudetto avendo Ibra che ha disputato la miglior stagione della sua carriera.
Questo è emblematico e fa capire quanto vale allegri.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Settembre 2012)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Vabbè da uno che dice:" nel calcio non servono schemi...quelli servono nel basket" e "i moduli sono solo numeri" non puoi aspettarti altro



Madò,non me la ricordavo sta dichiarazione 



Frikez ha scritto:


> E' un mediocre, difatti conosce solo quel modulo..c'è poco da fare; poi sembra paralitico, ogni volta che lo inquadrano è lì fermo con lo sguardo perso nel vuoto.



Al limite si gira a chiedere consigli al Pannocchia


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Settembre 2012)

La svolta sarebbe più che altro psicologica e poi si spera di beccare un allenatore di vedute un attimino più larghe che non s'impantani nei suoi schemi e nelle sue idee logore e stantie, non pretendo chissà cosa, chiedo almeno un abbozzo di gioco, Conte con quella massa di capre ci è riuscito l'anno passato.


----------



## The P (15 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma poi la cosa veramente grottesca è che non prende mai un'iniziativa che sia una,MAI.
> Mai un cambio di modulo (stasera si poteva provare tranquillamente un 4231,ALMENO a partita in corso),mai un variazione tattica,mai un cambio che non sia ovvio (fuori una punta tecnica e rapida,dentro una punta tecnica e rapida.Fuori uno che non si sa bene che ruolo abbia,ma che di solito gioca mezz'ala sinistra,dentro uno identico).
> Incredibile.



Stai facendo un'accusa pesantissima.
Chiunque leggesse il tuo post lo prenderebbe come un post rabbioso dopo una sconfitta.

Il punto è che, invece, la sacrosanta verità. Assurdo!


----------



## Jino (15 Settembre 2012)

A me pare palese che in tre anni abbia dimostrato di non esser da Milan. Ibra è stato la sua manna dal cielo. 

Non puoi avere una squadra cosi moscia, senza cattiveria, senza motivazioni, senza identità di gioco.

Questo Milan non ha niente, non ci sono movimenti offensivi, non c'è collegamento tra i reparti, non c'è NULLA.

Non abbiamo una squadra top, per l'amor del cielo, non si chiedono i miracoli, ma ciò nonostante non si può fare cosi MALE.


----------



## Snake (15 Settembre 2012)

Al di là di tutto ribadisco, sei l'allenatore del Milan, sotto 1-0 in casa dopo aver già perso la prima solo un patetico provinciale toglie una punta per metterne un'altra.


----------



## Frikez (15 Settembre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Al di là di tutto ribadisco, sei l'allenatore del Milan, sotto 1-0 in casa dopo aver già perso la prima solo un patetico provinciale toglie una punta per metterne un'altra.



I cambi di Allegri 9 volte su 10 sono: attaccante per attaccante, centrocampista per centrocampista e la variante ogni tanto è attaccante per trequarista. Ma ora che manca Robinho non prova mai ad azzardare Niang per esempio..io vorrei capire cosa fanno durante la settimana. Oggi 66% di possesso palla sterile fatto di passaggi orizzontali che non portavano a nulla, 0 verticalizzazioni, nessuno movimento degli attaccanti, 0 tagli o sovrapposizioni boh non si capisce veramente nulla.


----------



## Frikez (15 Settembre 2012)

_Dobbiamo giocare in maniera più spensierata, coraggiosa e convinta, perché in questo momento il problema principale, che mi preoccupa di più, è quello mentale. Non dobbiamo buttare via tutto, perché abbiamo fatto anche delle buone cose in questa gara. Così come a Bologna non tutto era andato bene al di là del risultato. Le mie squadre hanno sempre fatto fatica all'inizio, ma oggi la squadra ha giocato bene a tratti e ha chiuso in avanti, non ho nulla da rimproverargli anche se bisogna migliorare._


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2012)

Prendetemi per pazzo, ma io vorrei uno come Conte ORA. Uno che fa tirare l'anima durante la settimana a ste femminucce. Cioe dai ok che siamo scarsi, ma almeno la grinta la voglia di giocare!!!! Manca tutto


----------



## Nivre (15 Settembre 2012)

ROTFL. Ma come abbia fatto a vincere uno scudetto con questo qua???

Grazie Ibra grazie


----------



## Frikez (15 Settembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Prendetemi per pazzo, ma io vorrei uno come Conte ORA. Uno che fa tirare l'anima durante la settimana a ste femminucce. Cioe dai ok che siamo scarsi, ma almeno la grinta la voglia di giocare!!!! Manca tutto



Conte, Mazzarri, Zeman, Montella, Spalletti, Donadoni..la lista di allenatori migliori è lunga.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> _*Dobbiamo giocare in maniera più spensierata, coraggiosa e convinta*, perché in questo momento il problema principale, che mi preoccupa di più, è quello mentale. Non dobbiamo buttare via tutto, perché abbiamo fatto anche delle buone cose in questa gara. Così come a Bologna non tutto era andato bene al di là del risultato. Le mie squadre hanno sempre fatto fatica all'inizio, ma oggi la squadra ha giocato bene a tratti e ha chiuso in avanti, non ho nulla da rimproverargli anche se bisogna migliorare._



Parla di giocare in maniera coraggiosa lui che sotto di un gol in casa toglie una punta per una punta senza rischiare il tridente.


----------



## Jino (15 Settembre 2012)

A me sta molto simpatico Allergia eh, ci andrei a far festa  ma come allenatore del Milan


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2012)

Nivre ha scritto:


> ROTFL. Ma come abbia fatto a vincere uno scudetto con questo qua???
> 
> Grazie Ibra grazie



Oltre a Ibra bisogna ringraziare Leotardo, non so se avremmo vinto senza di lui come avversario.
Dubbio nato dall'aver visto come è riuscito a perdere uno scudetto già vinto l'anno scorso, con Ibra che fa la sua miglior stagione in carriera.
L'unico allenatore a perdere uno scudetto con ibra a disposizione, con l'aggravante che ha disputato la sua miglior stagione tra l'altro.
Senza dimenticare che eravamo sopra a 7 GIORNATE dalla fine del campionato con solo partite ridicole da disputare escluso il derby.
Ma che razza di allenatore è sto qua?


----------



## Blu71 (15 Settembre 2012)

LIVE MN - Allegri: "Bisogna continuare a lavorare, ci vuole più coraggio in campo"

15.09.2012 23.40 di Enrico Ferrazzi per milannews.it 
Finisce così la conferenza dell'allenatore rossonero nel post-partita di Milan-Atalanta. Sulle sconfitte: "Non sono preoccupato, bisogna continuare a lavorare. Quando avrò tutti a adisposizione, il livello della squadra si alzerà Siamo dispiaciuti per le due sconfitte inc asa, ma bisogna guardare avanti. Sicuramente perderemo altre partite, ma non così". Su Ambrosini e gli infortunati: "Ambro ha preso nuovamente una botta sul collo del piede dove aveva avuto già un problema. Mexes è a posto, Robinho e Pato non saranno a disposizione. Montolivo tornerà a Udine". Sulla classifica: "I tre punti sono giusti, alla fine potevamo fare tre pareggi. Perdere due volte in casa non fa piacere" Sulla mancanza di qualità: "I rientri di Mopntolivo e dei brasiliani sicuramente ci daranno maggiore qualità. Però bisogna comunque giocare con maggiore vigore agonistico. Dobbiamo avere maggiore coraggio e convinzione. La squadra deve giocare con la testa più libera". Su cosa lavorare: "La condizione fisica è buona. Questa squadra deve giocare pensando solo alla partita, dobbiamo migliorare sia la fase difensiva che quella offensiva. Dobbiamo giocare con maggiore coraggio". Sul modulo: "Cambiare modulo da un giorno all'altro non è facile. Abbiamo sviluppato abbastanza bene il gioco sulle fasce, sono arrivati tanti cross in area". Sulla prestazione: "A tratti abbiamo fatto delle buone cose, non siamo riusciti a chiudere alcune azioni pericolose. Perdere in casa due volte non va bene, dobbiamo fare meglio. Dobbiamo prepararci al meglio per la partita di martedì".

Fonte: tuttomercatoweb


----------



## James Watson (16 Settembre 2012)

Intendiamoci, anche per me il mister ha le sue colpe.
Ma prendersela con Allegri in questo momento, è come sporcarsi i pantaloni di m.... e mettersi a sbraitare perché dentro la m.... c'è un pelo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Però bisogna comunque giocare con maggiore vigore agonistico. Dobbiamo avere maggiore coraggio e convinzione. *La squadra deve giocare con la testa più libera". *



Ecco, appunto, è proprio questo punto che non mi torna proprio, che ne pensate?
A me sembra che, veramente, in molte situazioni, in campo non ci siano con la testa, che proprio, siano come "deconcentrati" e con una fifa inspiegabile


----------



## Frikez (16 Settembre 2012)

Gioco sulle fasce? quale?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Intendiamoci, anche per me il mister ha le sue colpe.
> Ma prendersela con Allegri in questo momento, è come sporcarsi i pantaloni di m.... e mettersi a sbraitare perché dentro la m.... c'è un pelo.



Vedendola da un'altra ottica si può dire però che oltre sporcarsi di ***** pure "il pelo" mi doveva capitare? 

Battute a parte Allegri è comunque un problema, lo dimostra l'anno scorso, avendo a disposizione i campioni non è riuscito comunque a vincere e non ha scusanti che tengano per il flop della passata stagione.
Ripeto, prima di lui tutti gli allenatori hanno vinto avendo Ibra, in più ibra ha fatto la sua miglior stagione, eravamo primi a 7 giornate dalla fine senza partite importanti.
E' stata una debacle vergognosa.


----------



## Harvey (16 Settembre 2012)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Vedendola da un'altra ottica si può dire però che oltre sporcarsi di ***** pure "il pelo" mi doveva capitare?
> 
> Battute a parte Allegri è comunque un problema, lo dimostra l'anno scorso, avendo a disposizione i campioni non è riuscito comunque a vincere e non ha scusanti che tengano per il flop della passata stagione.
> Ripeto, prima di lui tutti gli allenatori hanno vinto avendo Ibra, in più ibra ha fatto la sua miglior stagione, eravamo primi a 7 giornate dalla fine senza partite importanti.
> E' stata una debacle vergognosa.



Condivisibile l'astio per la scorsa stagione, e tutt'ora secondo me pecca incredibilmente nel leggere le gare e nel gestire i cambi. Però quest'anno penso che la forbice che ci sarebbe anche prendendo il miglior tecnico su piazza è davvero minima considerando la truppa da guidare.


----------



## Heisenberg (16 Settembre 2012)

Molte, troppe colpe.

Partendo dalla grinta inesistente di tutta la squadra, dalla voglia di vincere pari a quella di una squadra di pensionati. Rispetto per i tifosi zero.

Arrivando al gioco, dopo 3 anni non si vede uno straccio di organizzazione di gioco, i reparti son sfilacciati, si spera ogni volta nella giocata dei singoli che quest'anno non arriverà più visto che di singoli campioni non ce ne sono. E allegri sta fallendo completamente.

L'esonero è la risposta giusta per dare la scossa all'ambiente.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Settembre 2012)

Ambrosini: "Siamo preoccupati. Allegri ha il nostro sostegno"

15.09.2012 23.40 di Salvatore Trovato per milannews.it

Massimo Ambrosini parla da capitano, guardando più all’aspetto emotivo della squadra, amareggiata dopo i due ko consecutivi in casa: "Siamo un po’ preoccupati -ha dichiarato a Premium Calcio -, in questo momento dobbiamo toglierci di dosso le preoccupazioni, ce lo dice anche mister Allegri. Dobbiamo rimanere uniti e parlare poco, perché la squadra ha le qualità e le potenzialità per far bene". I rossoneri hanno creato poco, cercando spesso la soluzione dalla distanza: "Il tiro da fuori era una buona soluzione, visto il loro modo di giocare, noi ci abbiamo provato parecchio ma non siamo riusciti a far gol mentre loro ci sono riusciti. E’ importante l’aspetto psicologico - prosegue il centrocampista milanista -, perché può subentrare la preoccupazione ma non deve essere un alibi, visto che siamo all’inizio della stagione. Per fare bene dobbiamo sfruttare al massimo le nostre potenzialità". Lo spogliatoio, comunque, si stringe attorno al proprio allenatore: "In questo momento i discorsi tecnici lasciano spazio all’aspetto morale, perché quando perdi due match in casa sei amareggiato, quindi prima bisogna mettere a posto l’aspetto emotivo. 
L’allenatore sa di avere il sostegno di questa squadra, siamo tutti sula stessa barca, compresa la società. C’è poco da dire -conclude Ambrosini - e tanto da fare".

Tuttomercatoweb


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Settembre 2012)

questo allenatore ha dei limiti, questa squadra ha delle qualità ma le qualità le deve mettere in risalto l'allenatore attraverso il lavoro che fa la settimana, non mi sembra che allegri abbia fatto fare a questa squadra dei miglioramenti anzi tutt'altro..


----------



## James Watson (16 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Molte, troppe colpe.
> 
> Partendo dalla grinta inesistente di tutta la squadra, dalla voglia di vincere pari a quella di una squadra di pensionati. Rispetto per i tifosi zero.
> 
> ...



Potremmo anche parlare per ore del concetto "rispetto per i tifosi". Certo, è facile, adesso, spalare fango sull'allenatore, il quale però rappresenta l'unico, in società che ha detto chiaro e tondo che questa squadra ha delle lacune.
Riguardo il discorso del gioco.... sarebbe da considerare anche il fatto che questa squadra è una cosa COMPLETAMENTE diversa rispetto a quella dell'anno scorso. Praticamente è una squadra nuova (molto più scarsa, tra l'altro.). Basta con il discorso son tre anni che... perché una squadra decente Allegri l'ha avuta solo il primo anno (e guardacaso, è stato anche il periodo in cui il suo milan ha giocato meglio). Il secondo ha praticamente giocato più di mezza stagione con due campioni e le riserve, mancando clamorosamente il passaggio post eliminazione dal Barca (e io ancora mi sto domandando che ***** successe dopo quella gara lì), per il resto, fino a quel momento stava facendo miracoli con la squadra che aveva in mano.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Potremmo anche parlare per ore del concetto "rispetto per i tifosi". Certo, è facile, adesso, spalare fango sull'allenatore, il quale però rappresenta l'unico, in società che ha detto chiaro e tondo che questa squadra ha delle lacune.
> Riguardo il discorso del gioco.... sarebbe da considerare anche il fatto che questa squadra è una cosa COMPLETAMENTE diversa rispetto a quella dell'anno scorso. Praticamente è una squadra nuova (molto più scarsa, tra l'altro.). Basta con il discorso son tre anni che... perché una squadra decente Allegri l'ha avuta solo il primo anno (e guardacaso, è stato anche il periodo in cui il suo milan ha giocato meglio). Il secondo ha praticamente giocato più di mezza stagione con due campioni e le riserve, mancando clamorosamente il passaggio post eliminazione dal Barca (e io ancora mi sto domandando che ***** successe dopo quella gara lì), per il resto, fino a quel momento stava facendo miracoli con la squadra che aveva in mano.


stava facendo dei miracoli con la squadra in mano???? questo è riuscito a perdere un campionato che con la squadra che avevamo era da vincere a mani basse, negli scontri diretti abbiamo fatto pena ed è la che si doveva vedere la mano dell'allenatore perchè le partite contro le piccole te le faceva vincere ibra


----------



## Heisenberg (16 Settembre 2012)

E' colpa sua se ha avuto mille infortuni, chiaramente causa la preparazione.

Io non pretendo quest'anno, con la rosa rinnovata completamente, di giocare subito come il barca. Però neanche di perdere in casa contro sampdoria e atalanta. E non pretendo di vedere un gioco spumeggiante, ma almeno una squadra organizzata la voglio vedere, quello si (Allenatori come pioli, donadoni, e molti altri riescono a conferire se non un identità di gioco almeno un ORGANIZZAZIONE di squadra che è diverso). E invece nada..

Per non parlare della formazione titolare e dei cambi. Antonini a sinistra ed emanuelson a centrocampo. Con de sciglio in panchina. Perdi 0-1 e togli una punta. 

E mi ripeto. Tu guardi le squadre di colantuono, danno tutti l'anima. Le squadre di mourinho idem. E altri. Con allegri i giocatori entrano in campo impauriti, senza palle, senza mordente. Evidentemente l'allenatore non è capace di risvegliare la voglia di vincere di questi giocatori.

Per questo e per altri motivi, gradirei l'esonero immediato di allegri.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Settembre 2012)

sta andando nel pallone anche lui... ok non abbiamo una grande rosa... ma contro l'atalanta devi fare un po' meglio... 

de jong e ambrosini assieme lo abbiamo detto tutti che era un suicidio... el shaarawy fuori ruolo costantemente... insomma


----------



## Blu71 (16 Settembre 2012)

Povero Milan, povero Diavolo. Avevamo pronosticato una stagione difficile dopo gli addii di Ibra, Thiago Silva e di tanti pezzi importanti della Vecchia Guardia. Ma i tre punti conquistati tra Sampdoria, Bologna e Atalanta e, soprattutto, le due sconfitte interne contro blucerchiati e orobici sono un campanello d'allarme spaventoso. Per il Milan doveva essere "l'anno zero", rischia invece di essere davvero una stagione di patemi e di difficoltà dove a pagare per primo potrebbe essere l'allenatore. Allegri è già in bilico da settimane e quando tira una certa aria, difficilmente si riesce a cambiare rotta. Il destino del tecnico sembra segnato. E' certamente prematuro oggi parlare di un esonero e della chiacchierata promozione di Pippo Inzaghi in prima squadra, ma se il trend dovesse essere questo anche nelle prossime partite, il cambio in panchina diventerebbe inevitabile.

Da martedì poi si tornerà ad ascoltare la musichetta della Champions. L'Anderlecht è un avversario alla portata del Milan, anche di questo Milan deludente. Vero che la squadra belga è nelle parti alti della classifica e che sono reduci dalla vittoria nel proprio campionato, vero anche che si tratta di una delle squadre più blasonate del Vecchio Continente, ma è chiaro che se Ambrosini e compagni vogliono proseguire il loro cammino in Champions, devono ritrovare fin da subito l'appuntamento con i tre punti a San Siro. C'è un altro dato che non fa ben sperare i tifosi rossoneri. Il Milan sotto la gestione Allegri nella massima competizione europea ha una media preoccupante: nelle ultime due stagioni, sono state collezionate solo cinque vittorie, sette pareggi e ben sei sconfitte. Il ruolino di marcia in quella che era la "casa dei rossoneri" non fa certo dormire sonni tranquilli. Quella di martedì è una partita da non sbagliare per tanti motivi. Per il morale, per dire che questo Milan ha ancora voglia di vincere. E per salvare la panchina del proprio allenatore.

Fonte: MN


----------



## samburke (16 Settembre 2012)

Ma poi diciamocelo chiaramente:
- Il "mito" del gioco. Il gioco lo fai se hai i giocatori per farlo. Facciamo un esempio. Questa squadra teoricamente dovrebbe giocare per Pazzini, bene come fai se non hai giocatori che fanno i cross (intendo forti non buoni giocatori)? Tra l'altro hai fatto due mesi di preparazione per giocare con due mezzepunte e boateng e ora sei obbligato a giocare con la prima punta, anche queste cose incidono. Non hai a centrocampo dei giocatori tecnici che possano far ripartire di prima l'azione. Nel calcio di oggi, a parte il Barcellona, la maggior parte delle squadre fanno la maggior parte dei "danni" in velocità e in contropiede. Queste tattiche le puoi attuare solo se hai dei giocatori adatti. Stasera la partita non l'ho vista e non posso giudicare però ho letto la formazione e il giocatore più dotato tecnicamente era Emanuelson a centrocampo...


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> E' colpa sua se ha avuto mille infortuni, chiaramente causa la preparazione.
> 
> Io non pretendo quest'anno, con la rosa rinnovata completamente, di giocare subito come il barca. Però neanche di perdere in casa contro sampdoria e atalanta. E non pretendo di vedere un gioco spumeggiante, ma almeno una squadra organizzata la voglio vedere, quello si (Allenatori come pioli, donadoni, e molti altri riescono a conferire se non un identità di gioco almeno un ORGANIZZAZIONE di squadra che è diverso). E invece nada..
> 
> ...



quoto..questa qua è una delle cose più preoccupanti che ho notato, vanno in campo cosi troppo morbidi, ci vuole grinta cattiveria per vincere le partite questo atteggiamento è inaccettabile, basta guardare boateng l'atteggiamento di boateng in campo è sbagliatissimo


----------



## Heisenberg (16 Settembre 2012)

Se non fai gioco di qualità, quantomeno fai vedere un identità di squadra. Il chievo gioca di ***** ma ha un identità. Il bologna idem. Non parliamo delle squadre di Zeman. Noi, no.


----------



## prd7 (16 Settembre 2012)

Dai che abbiamo compagnia, oltre ad Allegri salterà anche Mou se continua così.


----------



## The Ripper (16 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> quoto..questa qua è una delle cose più preoccupanti che ho notato, vanno in campo cosi troppo morbidi, ci vuole grinta cattiveria per vincere le partite questo atteggiamento è inaccettabile, basta guardare boateng l'atteggiamento di boateng in campo è sbagliatissimo



Il Milan di Ancelotti era molle, non quello di Allegri.
Il Milan di Allegri non ha capacità tecnica e non ha dinamismo nei ruoli chiave.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Il Milan di Ancelotti era molle, non quello di Allegri.
> Il Milan di Allegri non ha capacità tecnica e non ha dinamismo nei ruoli chiave.



il milan di allegri è tutte e due cose, quello di ancelotti era molle perchè se lo poteva permettere sopperiva con la qualità questo milan non se lo può permettere deve usare altre armi per vincere le partite


----------



## Heisenberg (16 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Il Milan di Ancelotti era molle, non quello di Allegri.
> Il Milan di Allegri non ha capacità tecnica e non ha dinamismo nei ruoli chiave.



Ed è molle. E non ha voglia di vincere. E non ci mette grinta. Non ci mette impegno. Non si vede un isterismo e un ossessione tramutati in agonismo folle per la vittoria. Il Milan di allegri è senza palle come han dimostrato anche gli scontri diretti dell'anno scorso, e le poche partite di quest'anno.


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2012)

Ma voi pensate che con un altro allenatore cambierebbero le cose?

Sapete qual'è il grande equivoco di questa squadra? I giocatori. Ognuno ha la propria dimensione. Chi viene dal Chievo, dal Pescara, dal Genoa, e dall'Atalanta non può indossare la maglia del Milan. Il Milan, per storia, per tradizione e per blasone ha bisogno di calciatori all'altezza della situazione. Non siamo mai riusciti a fare le nozze coi fichi secchi. MAI.


----------



## James Watson (16 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Il Milan di Ancelotti era molle, non quello di Allegri.
> Il Milan di Allegri non ha capacità tecnica e non ha dinamismo nei ruoli chiave.



Jack, per favore vai avanti te che a me vien da ridere.... per non piangere! 


(P.S. Sì, miracolo, perché arrivare a giocartela con la juve dell'anno scorso a 7 giornate dalla fine e ad essere in champion's contro il barca con 14 (dico 14 giocatori) fuori per me è un miracolo.)

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Io capisco tutto, ma sostenere questo significa essere in malafede.
Andate a rivedervi la fame che avevano i nostri nell'anno dello scudetto.


----------



## Heisenberg (16 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma voi pensate che con un altro allenatore cambierebbero le cose?
> 
> Sapete qual'è il grande equivoco di questa squadra? I giocatori. Ognuno ha la propria dimensione. Chi viene dal Chievo, dal Pescara, dal Genoa, e dall'Atalanta non può indossare la maglia del Milan. Il Milan, per storia, per tradizione e per blasone ha bisogno di calciatori all'altezza della situazione. Non siamo mai riusciti a fare le nozze coi fichi secchi. MAI.



Cosa c'entra la tradizione. Qui è un milan nuovo.Qui si devono usare altre armi e serve qualcuno che sia capace di farlo. Capace di risvegliare l'odio agonistico, la voglia di vincere. Allegri evidentemente non ne è capace.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



James Watson ha scritto:


> Jack, per favore vai avanti te che a me vien da ridere.... per non piangere!
> 
> 
> (P.S. Sì, miracolo, perché arrivare a giocartela con la juve dell'anno scorso a 7 giornate dalla fine e ad essere in champion's contro il barca con 14 (dico 14 giocatori) fuori per me è un miracolo.)
> ...



Bravo: l'anno dello scudo. Dove, l'anno prima, venivamo da batoste morali a destra e a manca e dal triplete interista. Quella grinta non l'ha conferita allegri, era di tutto l'ambiente e si è trasmessa ai giocatori.


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2012)

Ma Milan nuovo di cosa? è un Milan scarso, non un Milan nuovo.


----------



## Heisenberg (16 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma Milan nuovo di cosa? è un Milan scarso, non un Milan nuovo.



Non possono coesistere le due cose scusa ? Nuovo E scarso. Solo perchè da tradizione abbiamo i campioni dobbiamo arrenderci ? Giocare molli e senza mordente ? Non sono d'accordo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Settembre 2012)

Niente non vuole proprio capire che deve cambiare sistema di gioco....


----------



## James Watson (16 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma voi pensate che con un altro allenatore cambierebbero le cose?
> 
> Sapete qual'è il grande equivoco di questa squadra? I giocatori. Ognuno ha la propria dimensione. Chi viene dal Chievo, dal Pescara, dal Genoa, e dall'Atalanta non può indossare la maglia del Milan. Il Milan, per storia, per tradizione e per blasone ha bisogno di calciatori all'altezza della situazione. Non siamo mai riusciti a fare le nozze coi fichi secchi. MAI.



Mi dispiace, ma non sono del tutto d'accordo..
non sta scritto da nessuna parte che se prendi calciatori da squadre fortissime automaticamente fai lo squadrone.
Noi abbiamo fatto la storia del calcio anche con i Tassotti, presi dalla Lazio, come i Nesta, sempre dalla Lazio, con i Rui Costa (fiorentina), Pirlo e Seedorf (dall'Inter..). Certo, poi ci vogliono anche i Van Basten e i Gullit...
Ma, per dire, dal Real Madrid mi vengono in mente i Redondo e gli Huntelaar (che comunque reputo buon giocatore).

Prima di andare alla Juventus, all'Atalanta ci giocava un certo Pippo Inzaghi...


----------



## Blu71 (16 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma Milan nuovo di cosa? è un Milan scarso, non un Milan nuovo.



Si dice nuovo solo per mascherare che è mediocre.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma voi pensate che con un altro allenatore cambierebbero le cose?
> 
> Sapete qual'è il grande equivoco di questa squadra? I giocatori. Ognuno ha la propria dimensione. Chi viene dal Chievo, dal Pescara, dal Genoa, e dall'Atalanta non può indossare la maglia del Milan. Il Milan, per storia, per tradizione e per blasone ha bisogno di calciatori all'altezza della situazione. Non siamo mai riusciti a fare le nozze coi fichi secchi. MAI.



sinceramente no perchè anche se critico allegri gli allenatore che possono risvegliare il milan sono pochissimi tipo mourinho, ecco per adesso sarebbe più utile un motivatore che altro perchè la squadra quando scende in campo a san siro è troppo timorosa ha paura di fare la giocata e cosi non va bene, una volta avevamo i campioni che in queste situazione avevano la personalità per non farsi travolgere e per riemergere adesso è una squadra completamente nuova e con giocatori non abituati a questa pressione e tutto diventa difficle


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2012)

Termini come grinta e mordente, nel calcio, sono sempre relativi.

Puoi metterci tutta la grinta del mondo, ma se non sai giocare a pallone non vai da nessuna parte. Se giocassimo io, te e altri 9 usciremmo dal campo con la maglia piena di sangue, non di sudore. Ma andremmo lo stesso in serie B.


----------



## James Watson (16 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> sinceramente no perchè anche se critico allegri gli allenatore che possono risvegliare il milan sono pochissimi tipo mourinho, ecco per adesso sarebbe più utile un motivatore che altro perchè la squadra quando scende in campo a san siro è troppo timorosa ha paura di fare la giocata e cosi non va bene, una volta avevamo i campioni che in queste situazione avevano la personalità per non farsi travolgere e per riemergere adesso è una squadra completamente nuova e con giocatori non abituati a questa pressione e tutto diventa difficle



Quotone.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Termini come grinta e mordente, nel calcio, sono sempre relativi.
> 
> Puoi metterci tutta la grinta del mondo, ma se non sai giocare a pallone non vai da nessuna parte. Se giocassimo io, te e altri 9 usciremmo dal campo con la maglia piena di sangue, non di sudore. Ma andremmo lo stesso in serie B.



vero ma dobbiamo considerare che sulla carta questo milan deve battere l'atalanta


----------



## James Watson (16 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Termini come grinta e mordente, nel calcio, sono sempre relativi.
> 
> Puoi metterci tutta la grinta del mondo, ma se non sai giocare a pallone non vai da nessuna parte. Se giocassimo io, te e altri 9 usciremmo dal campo con la maglia piena di sangue, non di sudore. Ma andremmo lo stesso in serie B.



Vero, ma lo stesso discorso vale anche al contrario, perché se mettiamo insieme 11 fenomeni, ma ognuno di loro fa il veneziano e pensa a giocare per i ***** suoi, non si va da nessuna parte lo stesso. Non è un caso che le squadre più vincenti della storia del calcio siano quasi sempre state caratterizzate dalla presenza di campioni di altissimo livello e da giocatori, magari meno forti tecnicamente e meno di classe, ma grandissimi "pedalatori"


----------



## R41D3N (16 Settembre 2012)

Questa squadra ha lacune mostruose in ogni reparto. Senza uno straccio di gioco si finisce dritti in serie B....a questo ci hanno ridotto il nano e Company! 
Ma era tutto previsto, come la prossima fuga degli sponsor e la figure di ***** in serie in CL


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma voi pensate che con un altro allenatore cambierebbero le cose?
> 
> Sapete qual'è il grande equivoco di questa squadra? I giocatori. Ognuno ha la propria dimensione. Chi viene dal Chievo, dal Pescara, dal Genoa, e dall'Atalanta non può indossare la maglia del Milan. Il Milan, per storia, per tradizione e per blasone ha bisogno di calciatori all'altezza della situazione. Non siamo mai riusciti a fare le nozze coi fichi secchi. MAI.



Perfetto.
Questa società ha acquistato Constant, Traorè, stava per prendere Zè Eduardo.
Gente che la maglia del Milan può vederla solo in Tv, o seduta in tribuna allo stadio, come faccio io.
Certi calciatori non possono indossare maglie così pesanti, possono anche sputare il sangue in campo, ma semplicemente non ce la fanno.


----------



## The Ripper (16 Settembre 2012)

Parliamoci chiaro, a questi ragazzi serve una botta di fiducia. Bisogna chiedere loro:"Siete col mister, si o no?". Se la risposta è negativa allora si cambia.
Ma questa squadra si sente presa in giro. Leggi con attenzione le parole del portavoce della squadra, Ambrosini. Leggile bene. Per me lì c'è la chiave di tutto.

Bisogna migliorare, TUTTI. Allenatore compreso.
Quando con Ancelotti eravamo in zona retrocessione, i giocatori più carismatici e di talento si presero la squadra sulle spalle.
Nel 2006 dopo 16 giornate avevamo 22 punti. L'anno successivo ne avevamo 15 dopo 12 giornate. Ed erano Milan più forti di questo.

Stiamo facendo pena, tatticamente (colpa del mister) e tecnicamente (colpa dei giocatori).
Però non c'erano nemmeno le premesse per fare molto di più. Moralmente siamo come una squadra appena retrocessa.

Ma è anche conseguenza di un mercato fatto all'ultimo momento. Praticamente i ragazzi si allenano insieme da 20 giorni, con una pausa delle nazionale di 15 giorni in mezzo. A conti fatti De Jong non sa nemmeno il nome di chi gli gioca affianco.

Bisogna avere pazienza, nemmeno tanta d'altronde.


Ma il problema di fondo, per me, è che abbiamo 25 giocatori non da Milan.


----------



## The Ripper (16 Settembre 2012)

Faccio una lista:
Amelia, Abbiati, Abate, Bonera, Acerbi, Antonini, Vilà, Ambrosini, Emanuelson, Mesbah, Traorè, Constant, Nocerino, Muntari, Flamini, Pazzini, Niang, El Shaarawy, Muntari e Montolivo. Di questi, quanti sarebbero titolari NELLA LAZIO? Nessuno. Avrebbe qualche chance, paradossalmente, Acerbi...gli altri no. E stiamo parlando di 20 giocatori su 27 (dei restanti 7 ben 4 sono attaccanti: Pato, Robinho, Boateng e Bojan).
La Lazio ha qualità che noi non abbiamo.
E sai quanti di quelli da me citati sarebbero titolari nell'Atalanta? 2 forse 3... eppure in quella lista ci sono 7/11 della nostra formazione titolare


----------



## SololaMaglia (16 Settembre 2012)

Penso che Galliani, dopo avere sfasciato una squadra, sia stato un fenomeno con quelle mezze frasi a scaricare gran parte delle colpe sull'allenatore. I risultati si vedono già su questo forum...


----------



## Blu71 (16 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Parliamoci chiaro, a questi ragazzi serve una botta di fiducia. Bisogna chiedere loro:"Siete col mister, si o no?". Se la risposta è negativa allora si cambia.
> Ma questa squadra si sente presa in giro. Leggi con attenzione le parole del portavoce della squadra, Ambrosini. Leggile bene. Per me lì c'è la chiave di tutto.
> 
> Bisogna migliorare, TUTTI. Allenatore compreso.
> ...



Il VERO problema, secondo me, è che abbiamo una gestione societaria non da Milan.


----------



## The Ripper (16 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> vero ma dobbiamo considerare che sulla carta questo milan deve battere l'atalanta



sulla carta il Real non può avere 4 punti dopo 4 partite, ne' il PSG 3 dopo 3 partite. Eppure...
Non è che queste carte nel calcio non contano proprio nulla?

Sulla carta nel 2006/2007 (una squadra che fino a dicembre lottava per salvarsi) non avremmo dovuto vincere la Champions.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il VERO problema, secondo me, è che abbiamo una gestione societaria non da Milan.



Questo è il problema numero 1.

Non è colpa dei giocatori l'essere scarsi. Chi è scarso semplicemente fa una carriera mediocre.
Ma perché il Milan è pieno di scarsi?

La differenza col passato sai qual è? Che non abbiamo nemmeno gente che si "imbrocchisce" al Milan... abbiamo gente che è già arrivata con la fama di BROCCO e BROCCO è ovviamente rimasto.

La gestione societaria è al primo posto per colpe.


Si renderanno conto a fine anno, quando non andremo in Europa, cosa vuol dire dal punto di vista economico (visto che ci tengono tanto) cedere I MIGLIORI. Piuttosto cedo 15 giocatori e riduco la rosa a 18 elementi, ma i migliori io me li tengo sempre.


Può esseere pure una stagione di transizione, di basso profilo. Però negli anni di transizione bisogna gettare le basi del futuro. La dirigenza ha costruito una squadra che non può gettare le basi per nulla.


----------



## Frikez (16 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Faccio una lista:
> Amelia, Abbiati, Abate, Bonera, Acerbi, Antonini, Vilà, Ambrosini, Emanuelson, Mesbah, Traorè, Constant, Nocerino, Muntari, Flamini, Pazzini, Niang, El Shaarawy, Muntari e Montolivo. Di questi, quanti sarebbero titolari NELLA LAZIO? Nessuno. Avrebbe qualche chance, paradossalmente, Acerbi...gli altri no. E stiamo parlando di 20 giocatori su 27 (dei restanti 7 ben 4 sono attaccanti: Pato, Robinho, Boateng e Bojan).
> La Lazio ha qualità che noi non abbiamo.
> E sai quanti di quelli da me citati sarebbero titolari nell'Atalanta? 2 forse 3... eppure in quella lista ci sono 7/11 della nostra formazione titolare



Nella Lazio gioca titolare Candreva che ha fatto la riserva a Udine, Torino e Parma facendo il titolare giusto a Livorno, più gente come Biava e Mauri che sono abbondantemente sopra i 30, per non parlare dell'Atalanta: Manfredini, Brivio (riserva di Mesbah a Lecce), Bellini, Ferri, Raimondi, *****la e Biondini.

Ma di cosa stiamo parlando? Si sta facendo di tutto pur di difendere Allegri


----------



## Blu71 (16 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Questo è il problema numero 1.
> 
> Non è colpa dei giocatori l'essere scarsi. Chi è scarso semplicemente fa una carriera mediocre.
> Ma perché il Milan è pieno di scarsi?
> ...



Appunto Jack certi "elementi" non dovevano proprio arrivarci a Milanello.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Settembre 2012)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Penso che Galliani, dopo avere sfasciato una squadra, sia stato un fenomeno con quelle mezze frasi a scaricare gran parte delle colpe sull'allenatore. I risultati si vedono già su questo forum...



Anch'io penso che sia una strategia sporca di Galliani, ma in parte credo di comprendere le reazioni della tifoseria contro Allegri, anche se non la condivido in gran parte.

In primo luogo tutti in questo momento vorrebbero eliminare la dirigenza, ma non è possibile. Si può solo sperare che se ne vadano, ma non succederà.
I giocatori fino a giugno restano questi, e dunque amen. Si può solo sperare in qualche modifica della rosa a gennaio.
Chiaramente il capro espiatorio resta l'allenatore, che oltretutto non fa niente per migliroare la situazione.

Un povero tifoso a questo punto, per sperare in un cambiamento radicale, può solo sperare che cambi la guida tecnica perchè è l'unica cosa che può succedere.
Ripeto che sono convinto che non cambierà NULLA, e che non servirà a nulla,ma capisco la reazione generale.


----------



## Cm Punk (16 Settembre 2012)

Mi va bene pure costacurta,tassotti ecc.. 
Mi basta non rivederlo mai più in quella panchina, è uno scandalo che in casa e stai perdendo e non inserisci un attaccante in più
Ridicolo!


----------



## The Ripper (16 Settembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Nella Lazio gioca titolare Candreva che ha fatto la riserva a Udine, Torino e Parma facendo il titolare giusto a Livorno, più gente come Biava e Mauri che sono abbondantemente sopra i 30, per non parlare dell'Atalanta: Manfredini, Brivio (riserva di Mesbah a Lecce), Bellini, Ferri, Raimondi, *****la e Biondini.
> 
> Ma di cosa stiamo parlando? Si sta facendo di tutto pur di difendere Allegri


Sinceramente Allegri nel mio post non compare proprio. Per me siete un po' vittime di una psicosi.
Brivio non era riserva di Mesbah: si alternavano o giocavano in ruolo diversi (Mesbah avanti nel 4-4-2). Brivio è più giovane.
Candreva ha qualità che il migliore del nostro centrocampo, Montolivo, si sogna. Biava è un Bonera, Mauri piscia in testa a tutti i nostri centrocampisti.



Detto ciò, ti dico pure che Allegri sta mettendoci del suo. La parola "colpa" è esagerata, ma lui sta contribuendo insieme ai 28 giocatori della rosa e i 3 delinquenti che gestiscono 'sto circo.


----------



## The P (16 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> vero ma dobbiamo considerare che sulla carta questo milan deve battere l'atalanta



Il punto è questo.

In questo momento si sta centrando il punto sulla mediocrità della rosa. Il punto però è che se la nostra squadra è da Serie B, quelle che abbiamo affrontato fino ad ora (Bologna, Sampdoria, Atalanta) sono da Lega Pro.

Eppure tutte e 3 ci hanno distrutto sul piano del gioco, con la Samp abbiamo vinto solo perchè quello che da loro è stato uno dei più grandi calciatori della loro recente storia (Pazzini), che per noi è invece uno dei tanti, si è inventato 3 goal.

Per me ci sta perdere 4-0 contro il Real, ci sta anche pareggiare con Atalanto, Bologna e Samp, ma non giocare peggio.

Oggi l'hanno ripetuto anche telecronisti e commentatori: "Ibra non c'è più e non possiamo giocare allo stesso modo". "Della mano di Allegri non si vede nulla dal punto di vista del gioco". "Il Milan non ha uno straccio di gioco". 

Questa è la pura verità. Allegri, sul quale mi sarei scommesso la fidanzata, ha fallito. Ci sono categorie per i giocatori (come dice bene [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION]) e categorie per gli allenatori. 

Allegri a cagliari ha fatto benissimo, con la squdra di Ballardini. Ora che al Milan la squadra la deve fare sta dimostrando che probabilmente non potrebbe allenare neanche squadre sa salvezza se non le prende già con un buon impianto.


----------



## The P (16 Settembre 2012)

E comunque ultima cosa: Verso la fine della partita Colantuono per mantenere il risultato ha guidato ogni singola azione della squadra. Longhi ha detto: "Colantuono 12° uomo in campo". Allegri l'hanno inquadrato 4-5 volte. Sempre zitto. A bocca aperta o a bocca chiusa, ma zitto.

Se Ancelotti era un'ameba, lui è un'ameba paralitica 

Credo che abbiamo pescato uno dei più inutili allenatori apparsi nel campionato italiano negli ultimi 20 anni e quando è arrivato sembrava pure un fenomeno. Che sfiga!


----------



## Frikez (16 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Sinceramente Allegri nel mio post non compare proprio. Per me siete un po' vittime di una psicosi.
> Brivio non era riserva di Mesbah: si alternavano o giocavano in ruolo diversi (Mesbah avanti nel 4-4-2). Brivio è più giovane.
> Candreva ha qualità che il migliore del nostro centrocampo, Montolivo, si sogna. Biava è un Bonera, Mauri piscia in testa a tutti i nostri centrocampisti.
> 
> ...



Intanto il Lecce giocava col 3-5-2 con Mesbah e Brivio ad alternarsi sulla fascia..Mauri è un mezzo giocatore che ha vagato in squadre di provincia per tutta la carriera, idem Biava. Poi possiamo dire pure che da noi sarebbero titolari fissi o che hanno qualità nascoste, non mi interessa..il discorso è che il Milan in questo periodo è in piena crisi tecnico e societaria..la dirigenza in 3 mesi ha completamente smembrato una squadra di livello e l'allenatore con questi giocatori non ci sta capendo niente..prima c'erano Ibra, Thiago e Silva a mascherare i difetti della rosa che tutti conosciamo mentre adesso senza di loro il (non) gioco è rimasto lo stesso e i problemi sono ovviamente più evidenti.
Provare nuove soluzioni tattiche e cercare di risolvere almeno in parte le falle della squadra sarebbe il minimo e invece il nostro allenatore non fa niente..dice che in 3 giorni non si può cambiare modulo, eh grazie ma in questi 2 mesi da luglio ad oggi cosa ha fatto a parte girarsi i pollici?
Mi piace che ogni volta che perdiamo o facciamo pietà iniziano i confronti con le altre squadre per evidenziare quanto schifo faccia la nostra squadra ma non mi pare che Bologna, Atalanta e Samp abbiano questi gran giocatori, hanno un paio di nazionali e basta però nonostante tutto c'hanno messo sotto sul piano del gioco..non pretendo mica di giocare come il Barca ma un minimo di gioco dopo 3 anni lo vorrei vedere e invece facciamo il 60% di possesso palla con continui passaggi in orizzontale che non servono a nulla.


----------



## iceman. (16 Settembre 2012)

Si quando lo inquandrano dice sempre "dai dai bravi" se stiamo perdendo 2-3 a 0 lo inquadrano e dice "dai dai bravi"

conte li spedirebbe su marte , mentre mourinho se benzema gioca da schifo a fine partita lo dice davanti a tutti, invece allegri " mahh i ragazzi hanno fatto una buona partita"

altra cosa che ho notato e'INSICURO. sempre con la mano sul mento, voce tremolante davanti ai microfoni...sembro io alle interrogazioni di italiano due anni fa all'esame che non sapevo niente...


----------



## Harvey (16 Settembre 2012)

Io sono uno di quelli che spesso e volentieri lo difende, e tutt'ora credo che la situazione sia figlia di altri fattori, tuttavia dopo partite come ieri non mi sento neanche di andare contro a chi lo mette in croce. Tanto se arriva a Natale è già tanto, c'è un clima che fa presupporre che il primo e unico a saltare sarà lui.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Settembre 2012)

Milan, Allegri sempre più accerchiato


http://www.calcionews24.com/milan-allegri-sempre-piu-accerchiato-266148.html


----------



## Solo (16 Settembre 2012)

Un ameba. Mamma mia. Esonero immediato, tanto anche che arrivi uno yesman è già scritto.


----------



## bmb (16 Settembre 2012)

Mesi fa speravo davvero potessimo riabbracciare Capello. Ma era la stessa speranza che hai quando aspetti che la bionda più bella del locale si metta a parlare con te.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Settembre 2012)

grazie di tutto ma dimettiti, mi dispiace ma basta non ne posso piu


----------



## Butcher (16 Settembre 2012)

Mi dispiace perché credevo molto in lui... Ormai s'è capito che deve andarsene!


----------



## Heisenberg (16 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Termini come grinta e mordente, nel calcio, sono sempre relativi.
> 
> Puoi metterci tutta la grinta del mondo, ma se non sai giocare a pallone non vai da nessuna parte. Se giocassimo io, te e altri 9 usciremmo dal campo con la maglia piena di sangue, non di sudore. Ma andremmo lo stesso in serie B.



Certo. Ma preferisco vedere 11 guerrieri andare in serie B che queste 11 scamorze. Per questo voglio un allenatore che sia capace di trasformarli in bestie assetate di vittorie, pur essendo scarsi.


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (16 Settembre 2012)

Senza Ibra che nascondeva la grande lacuna avuta in questi anni, ovvero l'assoluta manacanza di un gioco, stanno venendo fuori i limitidi questo allenatore.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (16 Settembre 2012)

Non mi stupisco della situazione attuale;
stiamo giocando come negli altri anni, 9 partite su 10 senza uno straccio di idea e pure con poca convinzione.
Solo che abbiamo un Thiago Silvia ed un Ibrahimovic in meno.


----------



## ReyMilan (16 Settembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Prendetemi per pazzo, ma io vorrei uno come Conte ORA. Uno che fa tirare l'anima durante la settimana a ste femminucce. Cioe dai ok che siamo scarsi, ma almeno la grinta la voglia di giocare!!!! Manca tutto


----------



## 2515 (16 Settembre 2012)

Mi ha fatto schifo la sua gestione della partita, davvero vomitevole, penso la peggiore che abbia mai fatto. Ma soprattutto SENZA PALLE!, non ha nemmeno urlato, l'anno scorso con le partite in difficoltà sbraitava.


----------



## Basileuon (16 Settembre 2012)

Un allenatore che dichiara che il calcio non è fatto di schemi e che non ha la capacità di togliere Boateng perché se no dovrebbe cambiare modulo, beh non è un allenatore è un incapace


----------



## AndrasWave (16 Settembre 2012)

Ok, c'è l'attenuante che questo qui ha preso una squadra allo sfascio, che l'antennista gli ha messo in mano una squadra mediocre rispetto alla maglia del Milan.

Maaa...

Ma cavolo. Da tre anni NON ESISTE gioco. La squadra gioca male, è uno strazio continuo. Io vi giuro, se so che gioca il Milan preferisco uscire di casa.
Stadio vuoto? Ma ci credo!! Ma chi ha voglia di godersi uno spettacolo così indecente?

Lo scrissi già l'anno scorso. Allegri non ha carattere e di conseguenza non trasferisce nulla alla squadra. Tatticamente è uno strazio, non ha un minimo di elasticità per quanto riguarda il modulo, gioca sempre allo stesso modo. Da due anni cerca di adattare i giocatori al SUO modulo invece di trovare un modulo per permettere ai suoi giocatori di esprimersi al meglio.
La squadra è prevedibile, FERMA, non fa movimento senza palla e gioca in modo lancinante.
Si giocava male con Ibra, Thiago e Pirlo, si gioca male ancora oggi. La rosa conta relativamente.

L'anno scorso invece di dare uno scossone alla squadra si è fissato su questa storia del gol di Muntari. Ha sempre pronto un alibi per tutto. In conferenza stampa si presenta in formato "mummia" e dice sempre le stesse cose.

Ha ammesso di essere uno dei colpevoli per gli infortuni. E' evidente che fa una preparazione da schifo in collaborazione con lo staff atletico.

Oggettivamente deve andare fuori dalle palle. Anche lui è una vittima dell'antennaro, però è ormai da tempo che ho capito che questo è di una mediocrità assoluta.

Via via...


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Settembre 2012)

Ieri secondo e terzo cambio completamente a casaccio. Vorrei sapere soprattuto il perchè di Constant al posto di Emanuelson e non un altro attaccante, mah.


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (16 Settembre 2012)

Sottovalutate in tanti l'aspetto psicologico che nel calcio moderno è fondamentale. Secondo me sbagliano quanti dicono che l'atteggiamento mentale sia solo secondario rispetto alle qualità tecniche. Ieri, ma così anche due domeniche fa, abbiamo incontrato squadre nettamente più scarse della nostra eppure siamo andati sotto e non siamo più riusciti a recuperare. Al di là dei limiti tattici, il vero problema di Allegri è che non sta riuscendo a trasmettere alla squadra ORGOGLIO e VOGLIA. Una squadra è imbattibile solo nella mente dell'avversario, noi ormai non siamo imbattibili neppure nella nostra testa. 

Via via. Anche Malesani farebbe meglio di lui-


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Settembre 2012)

se non vince contro Anderlecht E Udinese verrà esonerato facile


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2012)

Questo non ha più in mano la gestione dello spogliatoio, la squadra non ha mentalità, non ha motivazioni, non ha sicurezza.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Settembre 2012)

Nel momento in cui Galliani se n'è uscito con quelle frasi contro il Real ha messo già le mani avanti scaricando tutta la responsabilità sull'allenatore, che ora ne sta pagando le conseguenze perchè nello spogliatoio viene considerato come un pagliaccio, un fantoccio che non conta nulla.

Sia chiaro, Allegri ha le sue responsabilità, schierando una squadra senza capo nè coda, ma Galliani è un codardo della peggior specie.

Chiaramente nè la proprietà nè la società si prenderanno le loro colpe e pagherà per tutti l'allenatore.


----------



## The P (16 Settembre 2012)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Ok, c'è l'attenuante che questo qui ha preso una squadra allo sfascio, che l'antennista gli ha messo in mano una squadra mediocre rispetto alla maglia del Milan.
> 
> Maaa...
> 
> ...



Da mettere in firma.


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Settembre 2012)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Nel momento in cui Galliani se n'è uscito con quelle frasi contro il Real ha messo già le mani avanti scaricando tutta la responsabilità sull'allenatore, che ora ne sta pagando le conseguenze perchè nello spogliatoio viene considerato come un pagliaccio, un fantoccio che non conta nulla.
> 
> Sia chiaro, Allegri ha le sue responsabilità, schierando una squadra senza capo nè coda, ma Galliani è un codardo della peggior specie.
> 
> Chiaramente nè la proprietà nè la società si prenderanno le loro colpe e pagherà per tutti l'allenatore.



che berlusca e galliani siano i primi responsabili di questo sfascio siamo tutti d'accordo, ma allegri avallando le loro scelte si è messo in una posizione scomoda, ovviamente lui sarà l'unico a pagare. 

doveva dimettersi nel momento stesso in cui han venduto thiago e ibra. 
adesso è troppo tardi, mi spiace ma se ne deve andare, prima che la situazione degeneri ulteriormente.


----------



## bmb (16 Settembre 2012)

Dire che la rosa è mediocre mi pare una perdita di tempo. La Lazio gioca benissimo con una squadra più mediocre della nostra, perchè a parte Hernanes (buono, non un fenomeno) e Klose non ci sono giocatori che gli prenderei (forse Lulic da mettere sulla fascia). Il Catania di Montella, con una squadra di scarpari, ha dato spettacolo. La stessa Juve, senza un fenomeno uno, lo scorso anno, giocava da Dio. Se ne tornasse a Cagliari.


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2012)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Ok, c'è l'attenuante che questo qui ha preso una squadra allo sfascio, che l'antennista gli ha messo in mano una squadra mediocre rispetto alla maglia del Milan.
> 
> Maaa...
> 
> ...



Parole sante. Non lo reggo più da troppo tempo. Sono stanco della sua testardaggine.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Settembre 2012)

Se è da cambiare, che il cambiamento però venga fatto subito.
Inutile aspettare Natale o Pasqua.


----------



## arcanum (16 Settembre 2012)

Allegri ha avuto a fine agosto due titolari e col c..o che abbiamo si è beccato svariati infortunati. 
Secondo me cambierà modulo, state tranquilli, l'ha anche accennato però ci vogliono i giusti interpreti e i giusti tempi.
Io sono il primo che vorrebbe vedere la squadra giocare col 4-2-3-1 (con una difesa solida sarebbe davvero il top) ma è impensabile aspettarselo in tempi brevi e con 2 punte su 5 fuori (Robinho e Pato).

Allegri lo scorso anno quando aveva i titolari a disposizione ha fatto vedere un ottimo gioco, non dimenticate


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Settembre 2012)

bmb ha scritto:


> Dire che la rosa è mediocre mi pare una perdita di tempo. La Lazio gioca benissimo con una squadra più mediocre della nostra, perchè a parte Hernanes (buono, non un fenomeno) e Klose non ci sono giocatori che gli prenderei (forse Lulic da mettere sulla fascia). Il Catania di Montella, con una squadra di scarpari, ha dato spettacolo. La stessa Juve, senza un fenomeno uno, lo scorso anno, giocava da Dio. Se ne tornasse a Cagliari.


Ecco, io non voglio titoli, non voglio niente, voglio solo che questa squadra giochi a calcio.
Possiamo anche perdere 5-0 ogni partita ma voglio che questa squadra giochi a calcio, con Allegria non giochiamo, in campo stiamo a caso, a come va va, parrocchiale il gioco del Livornese.


----------



## samburke (16 Settembre 2012)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Allegri ha avuto a fine agosto due titolari e col c..o che abbiamo si è beccato svariati infortunati.
> Secondo me cambierà modulo, state tranquilli, l'ha anche accennato però ci vogliono i giusti interpreti e i giusti tempi.
> Io sono il primo che vorrebbe vedere la squadra giocare col 4-2-3-1 (con una difesa solida sarebbe davvero il top) ma è impensabile aspettarselo in tempi brevi e con 2 punte su 5 fuori (Robinho e Pato).
> 
> Allegri lo scorso anno quando aveva i titolari a disposizione ha fatto vedere un ottimo gioco, non dimenticate



Verissimo, ricordiamoci in casa col Chievo o con l'Arsenal.


----------



## Prinz (16 Settembre 2012)

Oramai è indifendibile. L'alibi della squadra scarsa non regge proprio più. Perché qua nessuno chiede ad Allegri di fare calcio-champagne e vincere la CL, ma la mediocrità di questa rosa non autorizza a perdere in casa -giocando da cani- contro Samp e Atalanta, non il Real o il Bayern, e nemmeno la Fiorentina o la Lazio. Non accadeva di perdere le prime due in casa dal 1930, non so se mi spiego. In piena epoca fascista. E' raccapricciante vedere una squadra che si presenta in campo senza alcuno schema, senza idee. La fase di impostazione del Milan semplicemente non esiste, è pura improvvisazione. Ma poi sta fissa per il 4-3-1-2 ad ogni costo, per Boateng trequartista ed Emanuelson mezzala, il lasciar fuori De SCiglio per far giocare Abate e Antonini (avessimo Maldini e Carlos Alberto ok, ma ABATE/ANTONINI), i patetici schemi da calcio d'angolo. La squadra sempre sulle gambe, senza energia e senza grinta. I cambi da codardo, tipo toglier El Sha sull'1-0 per mettere Bojan invece di rischiare un attaccante in più. I cambi da ******, tipo Costant/Emanuelson, che non ha veramente alcun senso a quel punto. Dopo aver subito il goal, qualcosa come zero tiri in porta. E' ammissibile tutto questo?E' giustificabile perdere le prime due in casa, in questo modo, contro due squadre sulla carta molto peggio di noi?E' ammissibile vedere il Milan scendere in campo da 3 anni senza la minima idea di cosa la squadra debba fare in campo?La mediocrità della rosa è un'aggravante, non un'esimente: a maggior ragione l'assenza di singoli in grado di risolverti la partita con la giocata estemporanea, rende necessario dare alla squadra un'impronta, dei movimenti studiati, degli automatismi. Invece niente, tutti fermi, qualche movimento improvvisato, tic e toc o lancio lungo fino a quando gli altri non recuperano palla e ripartono. E il bello è che gli stessi che difendono ad oltranza Allegri sono quelli che sputavano rancore su Carletto: un'ERESIA.


----------



## iceman. (16 Settembre 2012)

ehhh ma andra' sicuramente in premier ahahah..

probabile che abramovich non sappia manco chi sia


----------



## arcanum (16 Settembre 2012)

Di Ancelotti si diceva lo stesso (giocava con lo stesso modulo, si creava poco gioco, ecc), la differenza è che ha avuto dei Campioni della madonna e un gruppo coeso e affiatato


----------



## Frikez (16 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Questo non ha più in mano la gestione dello spogliatoio, la squadra non ha mentalità, non ha motivazioni, non ha sicurezza.



Ma già dall'anno scorso..basta vedere con che mentalità abbiamo giocato le partite decisive in casa con Bologna e Fiorentina.

Chissà come mai i senatori se ne sono andati nonostante Galliani volesse rinnovare praticamente a tutti


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Settembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> che berlusca e galliani siano i primi responsabili di questo sfascio siamo tutti d'accordo, ma allegri avallando le loro scelte si è messo in una posizione scomoda, ovviamente lui sarà l'unico a pagare.
> 
> doveva dimettersi nel momento stesso in cui han venduto thiago e ibra.
> adesso è troppo tardi, mi spiace ma se ne deve andare, prima che la situazione degeneri ulteriormente.


Non darà mai le dimissioni... significherebbe rinunciare a una montagna di soldi e mi pare che Allegri ami la bella vita (e chiamalo *****). Le colpe di Allegri sono secondo me:
1) mancanza di capacità di cambiare moduli, si è rivelato poco eclettico; conosce bene un modulo e basta.
2) incapacità nel gestire lo spogliatoio. Ha avuto problemi con molti giocatori.
Detto questo si era capito già in estate che l'agnello da sacrificare sull'altare mediatico sarebbe stato l'allenatore, dopo la vergognosa campagna acquisti (o forse dovrei dire cessioni).


----------



## AndrasWave (16 Settembre 2012)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Di Ancelotti si diceva lo stesso (giocava con lo stesso modulo, si creava poco gioco, ecc), la differenza è che ha avuto dei Campioni della madonna e un gruppo coeso e affiatato



E' vero aveva una grane rosa. Si ma nell'era Ancelotti ci sono stati 2-3 anni in cui la squadra era un piacere da vedere. Bel gioco e fatto sulle fascie. 
Il problema di Ancelotti era il morboso attaccamento ai senatori. Una cozza. 
Ancelotti ha però tirato fuori il meglio da giocatori che fino ad allora non erano ancora nessuno e li faceva giocare nelle zone del campo a loro più congeniali (vedi Pirlo).

Allegri manco il primo anno, in cui abbiamo vinto lo scudetto, ha fatto giocare bene la squadra. Non mi dite che aveva una rosa di scarpari.
"Eh ma contro il Chievo e l'Arsenal ha fatto giocare bene la squadra...." Ragazzi!? Sono due partite su 50! Non scherziamo dai!

Allegri può avere tutte le scuse del caso ma se giochi da schifo contro Sampdoria e Atalanta che hanno una rosa nettamente più scarsa della tua non meriti più nessuna attenuante.
Non bisogna essere tifosi del Milan per capirlo. Anche da "esterni" si capisce che quest'uomo non è adatto per questa squadra.
Ha farcito la rosa di falegnami. Ha sempre preferito l'intensità e la fisicità alla fantasia e la tecnica (è questo è uno dei motivi per cui uno come Antonini gioca nel Milan).

Il risultato è che sta squadra, oltre a perdere, gioca da schifo. Non so se sia il male peggiore ma di sicuro non è lui la soluzione ai nostri mali.


----------



## Prinz (16 Settembre 2012)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Di Ancelotti si diceva lo stesso (giocava con lo stesso modulo, si creava poco gioco, ecc), la differenza è che ha avuto dei Campioni della madonna e un gruppo coeso e affiatato



ma non scherziamo, il Milan di Ancelotti negli anni d'oro insegnava pallone al mondo ed aveva un'identità di gioco precisa e collaudata. Niente a vedere con il nulla attuale


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2012)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> E' vero aveva una grane rosa. Si ma nell'era Ancelotti ci sono stati 2-3 anni in cui la squadra era un piacere da vedere. Bel gioco e fatto sulle fascie.
> Il problema di Ancelotti era il morboso attaccamento ai senatori. Una cozza.
> Ancelotti ha però tirato fuori il meglio da giocatori che fino ad allora non erano ancora nessuno e li faceva giocare nelle zone del campo a loro più congeniali (vedi Pirlo).
> 
> ...



Parole sante. Questo è il Milan Allegriano, poca roba.


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (16 Settembre 2012)

Che fare? 
Abbiamo capito, noi da un po' la dirigenza forse da ieri, che questo tizio qui è inadeguato, ma ora che facciamo?
Voi credete davvero possano esonerarlo? Ora?
Io ci credo poco. E se va via chi viene?

Premesso che se arrivasse Inzaghi/Tassotti o un pinco pallino chiunque, il gruppo riacquisterebbe certamente entusiasmo e qualcosa in più di sicuro si vedrebbe..


----------



## Andrea89 (16 Settembre 2012)

Cyrano de Bergerac ha scritto:


> Che fare?
> Abbiamo capito, noi da un po' la dirigenza forse da ieri, che questo tizio qui è inadeguato, ma ora che facciamo?
> Voi credete davvero possano esonerarlo? Ora?
> Io ci credo poco. E se va via chi viene?
> ...


Serve una scossa,chi lo sostituirebbe avrebbe poca importanza.
Poi,tanto per fare uno stupido esempio,Benitez è libero.Basterebbe comprare qualche giocatore richiesto da lui e sicuramente qualcosa di meglio riusciremmo a vedere.
Per quanto riguarda Pippo,ipotesi affascinante per quanto mi riguarda,ma lo lascerei a lavorare nelle giovanili ancora qualche anno.


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2012)

Qualsiasi allenatore che arrivi ORA può fare poco di buono da un punto di vista tattico/fisico, perchè prende in mano una squadra che ha svolto la preparazione con un altro allenatore e non c'è il tempo materiale giocando ogni 3 giorni di imbastire ogni sorta di progetto tattico.

Da un punto di vista mentale si un nuovo allenatore può dare la scossa giusta, ma ormai la stagione è compromessa, bisogna cercare di fare meno peggio.


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (16 Settembre 2012)

Io insisterei sul punto di vista mentale, per questo vedrei bene l'ingresso di qualche pezzo da novanta, qualche ex giocatore del milan che possa catalizzare su di se le attenzioni della stampa e dare entusiasmo all'ambiente. Da punto di vista tattico si potrebbe limitare a far giocare i giocatori nel loro ruolo naturale cercando di sistemare qualcosa durante le pause nazionali/invernali. Ci vorrebbe qualcuno che sappia cosa sia il Milan, perchè l'assenza dei vecchi ora, nei momenti di crisi, si fa sentire.


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2012)

Cyrano de Bergerac ha scritto:


> Io insisterei sul punto di vista mentale, per questo vedrei bene l'ingresso di qualche pezzo da novanta, qualche ex giocatore del milan che possa catalizzare su di se le attenzioni della stampa e dare entusiasmo all'ambiente. Da punto di vista tattico si potrebbe limitare a far giocare i giocatori nel loro ruolo naturale cercando di sistemare qualcosa durante le pause nazionali/invernali. Ci vorrebbe qualcuno che sappia cosa sia il Milan, perchè l'assenza dei vecchi ora, nei momenti di crisi, si fa sentire.



Concordo, ma in questo senso escludo a prescindere Inzaghi, che deve fare un determinato percorso per poter arrivare ad allenare a certi livelli. Sarebbe inutile bruciarlo ora. 

Rimangono gli allenatori olandesi, dei quali sinceramente mi piace solamente Rijkaard che però ora è impegnato. Gli altri due sono un fallimento dietro l'altro.


----------



## Ale (16 Settembre 2012)

Dovrebbe dimettersi, lo vedo demotivato, troppo..


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2012)

Più che demotivato lo vedo rassegnato. Se tu per primo non sei pieno di grinta, rabbia, voglia è difficile trasmetterla ai ragazzi. Io vedo la squadra rassegnata tanto quanto è rassegnato chi la guida.


----------



## Ale (16 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Più che demotivato lo vedo rassegnato. Se tu per primo non sei pieno di grinta, rabbia, voglia è difficile trasmetterla ai ragazzi. Io vedo la squadra rassegnata tanto quanto è rassegnato chi la guida.



è esattamente quello che penso.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Settembre 2012)

Cioe si vede un miglio che a lui del Milan importa un fico secco dai. Se a lui importasse qualcosa, dopo la partita di ieri avrebbe dovuto dire che le cose vanno male e basta e non cercare altre scusanti. E' un fallito tatticamente e non sa neanche motivare. La squadra gioca da sola.
Serve un milanista doc per davvero raga, uno che si arrabbia!
L'inter ha avuto il suo mofrigno per tornare a vincere
La rube ha avuto conte per tornare ad essere un top

Ed entrambi erano ossannati dai tifosi e giocatori. Interista e gobbo sino al midollo.
Il milan a parte sacchi. Ha vinto con capello (ex milanista) e con il mortazza (altro milanista) chissa perche...


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Settembre 2012)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Di Ancelotti si diceva lo stesso (giocava con lo stesso modulo, si creava poco gioco, ecc), la differenza è che ha avuto dei Campioni della madonna e un gruppo coeso e affiatato



Ancelotti ed Allegri nella stessa frase è una offesa per il primo.

La differenza è che Ancelotti sapeva far giocare tutti i campioni che aveva.

Pure dopo l'Intercontinentale si son viste partite migliori di questo biennio, non scherziamo dai.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Settembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Cioe si vede un miglio che a lui del Milan importa un fico secco dai. Se a lui importasse qualcosa, dopo la partita di ieri avrebbe dovuto dire che le cose vanno male e basta e non cercare altre scusanti. E' un fallito tatticamente e non sa neanche motivare. La squadra gioca da sola.
> Serve un milanista doc per davvero raga, uno che si arrabbia!
> L'inter ha avuto il suo mofrigno per tornare a vincere
> La rube ha avuto conte per tornare ad essere un top
> ...



oltre alla competenza tattica e alla grinta , quei signori avevano fior fior di campioni in squadre , cmq allegri va cacciato subito perchè non ha piu niente da dare , poi da quel poco che si è capito lui ha la sua buona fetta di colpa negli infortuni e solo per questo l'avrei esonerato


----------



## #Dodo90# (16 Settembre 2012)

Sempre peggio. Ieri però probabilmente aveva bevuto più del solito. Bojan per El Shaarawy e l'ingresso si Costant sono perle rare.


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Settembre 2012)

Si, ma avere campioni in squadra non ti fa vincere per forza. Devi saperli far giocare insieme.
Se no il Real dei Galacticos doveva fare incetta di trofei.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Settembre 2012)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> oltre alla competenza tattica e alla grinta , quei signori avevano fior fior di campioni in squadre , cmq allegri va cacciato subito perchè non ha piu niente da dare , poi da quel poco che si è capito lui ha la sua buona fetta di colpa negli infortuni e solo per questo l'avrei esonerato



Campioni? Forse il milan di capello

Ma il mortazza nel 2003 non aveva campioni, aveva dei buoni ottimi giocatori. L'unico che forse era un fenomeno gia maturo era rui costa. Seedorf scarto dell'inter lo stesso pirlo nessuno si sarebbe aspettato quello che sarebbe diventati. Gattuso idem inzaghi era lo "scarto" della rube. sheva nesta e rui costa erano, credo, gli unici possibili fenomeni gia grandi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Settembre 2012)

Attendo con ansia la notizia dell'esonero.


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Settembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Campioni? Forse il milan di capello
> 
> Ma il mortazza nel 2003 non aveva campioni, aveva dei buoni ottimi giocatori. L'unico che forse era un fenomeno gia maturo era rui costa. Seedorf scarto dell'inter lo stesso pirlo nessuno si sarebbe aspettato quello che sarebbe diventati. Gattuso idem inzaghi era lo "scarto" della rube. sheva nesta e rui costa erano, credo, gli unici possibili fenomeni gia grandi



Beh tifo'o Seedorf aveva comunque vinto 2 Coppe dei campioni, giusto all'inter poteva far panchina.
Inzaghi stesso lo pagammo miliardi e aveva già fatto una valanga di goal.

Diciamo che sotto la guida di Ancelotti son sbocciati i vari Pirlo, Gattuso etc. E tutti in quel Milan sapevano che fare, da Roque Junior, passando da Brocchi fino ad arrivare a Tomasson.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Settembre 2012)

Che poi anche sta roba che "Le squadre di Allegri partono sempre male",che viene detta quasi come se fosse una cosa positiva,è agghiacciante.Cioè,parliamo di un allenatore la cui principale caratteristica è quella di fallire puntualmente nel presentare una squadra pronta e "quadrata" a inizio campionato.Pazzesco.


----------



## Andrea89 (16 Settembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Campioni? Forse il milan di capello
> 
> Ma il mortazza nel 2003 non aveva campioni, aveva dei buoni ottimi giocatori. L'unico che forse era un fenomeno gia maturo era rui costa. Seedorf scarto dell'inter lo stesso pirlo nessuno si sarebbe aspettato quello che sarebbe diventati. Gattuso idem inzaghi era lo "scarto" della rube. sheva nesta e rui costa erano, credo, gli unici possibili fenomeni gia grandi


Il Milan del 2003 era pieno di fenomeni.Seedorf anche se scartato dall'Inter aveva 26 anni ed era nel pieno della carriera.Ed era fortissimo,era quell'Inter che non capiva una mazza.Nesta,stesso discorso anche se non fu scartato ma arrivò per motivi diversi.Inzaghi se ne andò dai gobbi perchè puntarono su Trezeguet,ma non vuol dire che era scarso,anzi.Shevchenko era comunue un attaccante che segnava molto tranquillamente una ventina di gol a stagione,anche se proprio in quell'annata segnò poco anche a causa di problemi fisici.Pirlo fu una sua geniale invenzione ed in quel periodo stava esplodendo,così come Ringhio che stava raggiungendo la maturità calcistica.Aggiungi un Dida quasi insuperabile,un Maldini che dopo un periodo così così sembrava risorto,un Kaladze superbo ed hai costruito uno squadrone.Senza dimenticarsi di gente come Rivaldo,Tomasson e Serginho,all'epoca panchinari ma che oggi sarebbero punti fermi di tante squadre,soprattutto in Italia.


----------



## The P (16 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Attendo con ansia la notizia dell'esonero.



Io offro da bere a chiunque voglia brindare con me quando arriva la fatidica notizia 

Mi ha stremato proprio. Troppo incompetente.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Settembre 2012)

PRIMAPAGINA Milan, Allegri a tre ore dall'esonero

http://web.calciomercato.com/mercato/milan-allegri-a-tre-ore-dall-esonero-995561


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Settembre 2012)

Si comunque anche per me se non fa bene martedì in coppa e a Udine lo cacciano.


----------



## Cm Punk (16 Settembre 2012)

Blu pensavo tre ore vere e pensavo di festeggiare già stanotte!


----------



## Blu71 (16 Settembre 2012)

Cm Punk ha scritto:


> Blu pensavo tre ore vere e pensavo di festeggiare già stanotte!



....secondo me c'è poco da festeggiare perché chissà poi cosa ci aspetta.


----------



## Cm Punk (16 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....secondo me c'è poco da festeggiare perché chissà poi cosa ci aspetta.


Ma perchè si può fare peggio di cosi? 
Questo è un incapace come pochi.


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Settembre 2012)

Chiunque potrebbe portare una voglia di vincere o comunque dare uno scossone maggiore di quello che sta dando Allegri in questo momento.

La rosa è quella che è, ma non è una rosa che deve puntare a metà classifica, serve qualcuno che li metta in riga, calci nel cul0 e pedalare.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Settembre 2012)

Cm Punk ha scritto:


> Ma perchè si può fare peggio di cosi?
> Questo è un incapace come pochi.



Con questa gestione c'è da aspettarsi di tutto.


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2012)

Dai, nessuno può farci obiettivamente bestemmiare di più, al massimo uguale


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Settembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Io offro da bere a chiunque voglia brindare con me quando arriva la fatidica notizia
> 
> Mi ha stremato proprio. Troppo incompetente.


Ohoh, bene bene


----------



## Blu71 (16 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Dai, nessuno può farci obiettivamente bestemmiare di più, al massimo uguale



Jino, io non stravedo per Allegri, ma temo proprio che possa arrivare di peggio.


----------



## Livestrong (16 Settembre 2012)

Quando arriverà il galli di turno forse capirete che con i Toure e gli Emanuelson non si puo fare il calcio spettacolo


----------



## Frikez (16 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Che poi anche sta roba che "Le squadre di Allegri partono sempre male",che viene detta quasi come se fosse una cosa positiva,è agghiacciante.Cioè,parliamo di un allenatore la cui principale caratteristica è quella di fallire puntualmente nel presentare una squadra pronta e "quadrata" a inizio campionato.Pazzesco.



Ma veramente, ne ha parlato proprio ieri e con un sorrisino da ebete ha detto "eheh ma abbiamo un punto in più dell'anno scorso"


----------



## pennyhill (16 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Quando arriverà il galli di turno forse capirete che con i Toure e gli Emanuelson non si puo fare il calcio spettacolo



Nel caso non mi aspetterei calcio spettacolo, come non me lo aspetto da Allegri. Se la situazione è questa, se manca qualità, allora eventualmente spero che un potenziale nuovo allenatore, si adatti ai giocatori che ha in rosa, non viceversa.


----------



## The P (16 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Quando arriverà il galli di turno forse capirete che con i Toure e gli Emanuelson non si puo fare il calcio spettacolo



Spettacolono no, ma sue passaggi consecutivi li fanno anche se vai tu in panchina.

Ora, a parte stima o non stima nei confronti dell'allenatore, anche nei periodi in cui facemmo risultati pessimi un gioco così scarso tatticamente al Milan non si è mai visto.

Neanche Cesare Maldini riuscì a compiere tale impresa.

Non credo proprio di esagerare dicendo questo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma veramente, ne ha parlato proprio ieri e con un sorrisino da ebete ha detto "eheh ma abbiamo un punto in più dell'anno scorso"



Tempo fa dissi, scherzando, che allegri tifa Inter. Forse però sbagliavo a dirlo scherzando.

PS: Ieri ha anche detto: "Abbiamo a tratti giocato bene". Avrei voluto che il giornalista gli chiedesse: "Ci può dire a che periodo della partita si riferisce?"

Solo io non ricordo dei tratti in cui il Milan ieri ha giocato bene?
Ho anche rivisto gli highlights, nada...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Settembre 2012)

forse allegri intende giocare bene quel quarto d'ora dove abbiamo attaccato in maniera confusionaria


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Quando arriverà il galli di turno forse capirete che con i Toure e gli Emanuelson non si puo fare il calcio spettacolo



Calcio spettacolo.... chiediamo un gioco... che sia difensivo, che sia di contropiede... quello che vuole, ma che non sia giocare a caso come facciamo, quello è inacettabile.


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Settembre 2012)

Poi io non capisco chi dice "eh, ma cono questa rosa..."

Beh allora gli allenatori delle piccole, che giocano alla grande [vedi Catania, anche l'Atalanta stessa] cosa dovrebbero dire della rosa?

SE sei un allenatore capace, fai giocare bene anche 11 scapoli e 11 ammogliati.


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (16 Settembre 2012)

Impossibile blu che arrivi un incompetente peggiore. Il milan di Leonardo era già più squadra di questo e credo fosse, sul piano tattico, una delle squadre più scarse che io abbia mai visto giocare.

A me allegri è piaciuto molto nel suo primo anni di gestione, dopo la partita col Bologna vinta 0-3. Da quella gara inanellamo molte buone prestazioni fino alla partita pre-Brescia.

Da allora fino a ieri il nulla più assoluto. Zero idee tattiche e pessime sostituzioni e condizione fisica deficitaria.

E' vero sono andati via Ibra e Thiago ma è anche vero che questa rosa è ancora oggi più forte di almeno 16 squadre del nostro campionato. E' quando il livello della squadra si appiattisce che si vede la mano del mister..


----------



## almilan (16 Settembre 2012)

allegri secondo me sta già preparando le valigie perchè martedì non c'è speranza...e non lo dico così per dire....


----------



## Blu71 (16 Settembre 2012)

Cyrano de Bergerac ha scritto:


> Impossibile blu che arrivi un incompetente peggiore. Il milan di Leonardo era già più squadra di questo e credo fosse, sul piano tattico, una delle squadre più scarse che io abbia mai visto giocare.
> 
> A me allegri è piaciuto molto nel suo primo anni di gestione, dopo la partita col Bologna vinta 0-3. Da quella gara inanellamo molte buone prestazioni fino alla partita pre-Brescia.
> 
> ...




Non dico che Allegri non abbia colpe anche grandi per il vuoto che dimostra la squadra ma, se mandano via lui, chi prendono? È risaputo che Berlusca non vuole spendere. Montella non mi dispiacerebbe, comunque.


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2012)

Blu allenatori validi non ce ne sono, sono già impegnati oppure gli allenatori bravi di solito non prendono in mano una squadra a stagione in corso per principio.
Perchè sanno che si buttano in una missione impossibile. 

Anche Benitez è libero, ma dubito accetti di prendere in mano il Milan ora come ora. 

Non resta che un qualsiasi traghettatore di turno.


----------



## Ale (16 Settembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Cioe si vede un miglio che a lui del Milan importa un fico secco dai. Se a lui importasse qualcosa, dopo la partita di ieri avrebbe dovuto dire che le cose vanno male e basta e non cercare altre scusanti. E' un fallito tatticamente e non sa neanche motivare. La squadra gioca da sola.
> Serve un milanista doc per davvero raga, uno che si arrabbia!
> L'inter ha avuto il suo mofrigno per tornare a vincere
> La rube ha avuto conte per tornare ad essere un top
> ...



esatto. serve un milanista incazzato che trasmetta grinta, passione, che deve caricare a mille sta squadra prima delle partite.


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Settembre 2012)

Vabbè ma se va via Allegri è chiaro e limpido che a comando della squadra andrà Tassotti.

A me comunque andrebbe bene, come detto, anche un allenatore meno valido ma con tanto, tanto tanto polso. 

Che rivolti tutto come un calzino.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Blu allenatori validi non ce ne sono, sono già impegnati oppure gli allenatori bravi di solito non prendono in mano una squadra a stagione in corso per principio.
> Perchè sanno che si buttano in una missione impossibile.
> 
> Anche Benitez è libero, ma dubito accetti di prendere in mano il Milan ora come ora.
> ...



A questo punto, se salta Allegri, fiducia a Tassotti.


----------



## Ale (16 Settembre 2012)

Tassotti è un altro ancelotti...eddai


----------



## Blu71 (16 Settembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> Tassotti è un altro ancelotti...eddai



.....se si parla di un "traghettatore" chi meglio di Tassotti?


----------



## bmb (16 Settembre 2012)

Se è come Ancelotti subentra a Novembre, ci porta al terzo posto e l'anno dopo vinciamo la CL.


----------



## Ale (16 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....se si parla di un "traghettatore" chi meglio di Tassotti?



tassotti c'e' gia anche ora...non cambierebbe nulla.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Settembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> tassotti c'e' gia anche ora...non cambierebbe nulla.



Chi possiamo allora, realisticamente, aspettarci secondo te?


----------



## Tobi (16 Settembre 2012)

Lui è tra i colpevoli.. siamo scarsi ok.. ma non piu scarsi di atalanta e sampdoria.. eppure loro hanno creato il triplo di noi.. con il bologna ci ha salvati il portiere loro con la papera altrimenti anche li era 1 punto se non 0 visto che eravamo in balia dell'avversario fino a poco prima del gol.. riusciremo a salvarci?


----------



## Ale (16 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chi possiamo allora, realisticamente, aspettarci secondo te?



inzaghi..


----------



## Blu71 (16 Settembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> inzaghi..



Secondo me non è ancora pronto.


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2012)

Traghettatore? Qua, al massimo, arriva Caronte...


----------



## Frikez (17 Settembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Tempo fa dissi, scherzando, che allegri tifa Inter. Forse però sbagliavo a dirlo scherzando.
> 
> PS: Ieri ha anche detto: "Abbiamo a tratti giocato bene". Avrei voluto che il giornalista gli chiedesse: "Ci può dire a che periodo della partita si riferisce?"
> 
> ...



Zero..ieri abbiamo giocato veramente male, come dicevano altri il primo anno di Allegri paradossalmente è stato il migliore, probabilmente perchè aveva portato entusiasmo al gruppo che l'aveva ripagato facendo un ottimo campionato, l'anno scorso si sono viste le prime crepe e adesso la squadra è completamente a rotoli, nonostante sia cambiata notevolmente.


----------



## bmb (17 Settembre 2012)

Guardiola.


----------



## Frikez (17 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chi possiamo allora, realisticamente, aspettarci secondo te?



Ranieri potrebbe essere un candidato


----------



## Blu71 (17 Settembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ranieri potrebbe essere un candidato



.....allora tanto vale tenersi Allegri.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Settembre 2012)

A me basta uno che faccia sputare sangue e l'anima dei suoi ragazzi.Stasera vedendo quella belva di Ventura,nonostante la sconfitta,ha denotato ancora di piu' la mancanza di carattere di Allegri.Anche Ancelotti aveva piu' grinta di st'ameba!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Settembre 2012)

sono uno che l'ha sempre difeso,ma adesso deve tirare fuori le palle,deve osare tatticamente e deve far uscire le palle anche alla squadra nonostante siano scarsi..questa situazione non è colpa sua è ovvio ma almeno dimostri di essere un grande allenatore come credo io sia,altrimenti sarò costretto a ricredermi.
Si inventasse che so el92 trequartista usasse boateng mezz'ala emanuelson terzino oppure quando torna vilà far giocare lui,o de sciglio far giocare niang o quelli della primavera più bravi..cambiasse modulo 4-3-3 o 4-2-3-1,rischiasse tutto quello che può rischiare tanto peggio di così,almeno quando verrà esonerato non avrà colpe e potrà dire "c'ho provato"


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Settembre 2012)

Ci vuole un allenatore in grado di:
1) far rendere al massimo giocatori mediocri e restituirgli autostima, anche a giocatori che di autostima immagino non ne abbiano mai avuta;
2) capace di giocare con moduli differenti;
3) far dimenticare all'ambiente la stangata estiva, le cessioni;
4) fare in modo che i tifosi credano in questa squadra;
5) spingere Berlusconi a tirare fuori qualche euro a gennaio;
6) spronare Galliani a lavorare, anzichè passare l'estate tra Giannino e Forte dei Marmi tra banchetti e alcol.

Esiste un allenatore così? Se non esiste facciamo prima a sperare che se ne vadano proprietà e Galliani.


----------



## Jino (17 Settembre 2012)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> sono uno che l'ha sempre difeso,ma adesso deve tirare fuori le palle,deve osare tatticamente e deve far uscire le palle anche alla squadra nonostante siano scarsi..questa situazione non è colpa sua è ovvio ma almeno dimostri di essere un grande allenatore come credo io sia,altrimenti sarò costretto a ricredermi.
> Si inventasse che so el92 trequartista usasse boateng mezz'ala emanuelson terzino oppure quando torna vilà far giocare lui,o de sciglio far giocare niang o quelli della primavera più bravi..cambiasse modulo 4-3-3 o 4-2-3-1,rischiasse tutto quello che può rischiare tanto peggio di così,almeno quando verrà esonerato non avrà colpe e potrà dire "c'ho provato"



Bah, da anni ci doveva provare, è troppo tardi. Se non l'ha mai fatto figuriamoci se lo fa ora che è in bilico.


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Settembre 2012)

Allegri: “Cambiamenti tattici? Ho pensato ad alcune modifiche ma cambiare modulo in poco tempo e in pochi giorni è troppo presuntuoso, più avanti forse avremo modo di fare dei cambiamenti ma per ora giochiamo così. Possiamo giocare con vari sistemi ma è difficile in questo momento allenarli perché abbiamo molte partite”.


Scusate ma questa estate cosa hanno fatto? Mah io non capisco, trovo tutto ciò assurdo.


----------



## runner (17 Settembre 2012)

a mio avviso lo spartiacque è stata la partita col Barcellona dove avevamo fatto una gara sublime a livello difensivo.....poi tutto è terminato con l' esautorazione del nostro Mister da un punto di visto mediatico e di fiducia.....


----------



## 2515 (17 Settembre 2012)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ci vuole un allenatore in grado di:
> 1) far rendere al massimo giocatori mediocri e restituirgli autostima, anche a giocatori che di autostima immagino non ne abbiano mai avuta;
> 2) capace di giocare con moduli differenti;
> 3) far dimenticare all'ambiente la stangata estiva, le cessioni;
> ...



il terzo punto anche arrivasse capello sarebbe impossibile perché quest'estate c'é stata l'oscenità totale.
il quarto è una conseguenza del terzo.
il quinto devi pregare che berlusconi sia ubriaco fradicio, perché se ne fotte altamente quello là, per questo gli allenatori con i ******** non verranno mai più al milan, perché tanto ti danno prosciutto e patate e ti chiedono di preparargli una torta di mele.
il sesto punto è relativo a berlusconi che gli dia soldi per farlo, per il resto è più facile convincere un alcolizzato sul ciglio di un burrone a cercarsi un lavoro.


----------



## iceman. (17 Settembre 2012)

Ad oggi pure silvio farebbe giocare meglio questo milan


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Allegri: “Cambiamenti tattici? Ho pensato ad alcune modifiche ma cambiare modulo in poco tempo e in pochi giorni è troppo presuntuoso, più avanti forse avremo modo di fare dei cambiamenti ma per ora giochiamo così. Possiamo giocare con vari sistemi ma è difficile in questo momento allenarli perché abbiamo molte partite”.
> 
> 
> *Scusate ma questa estate cosa hanno fatto? Mah io non capisco, trovo tutto ciò assurdo*.



Vasche di sabbia e squat,probabilmente 
Comunque se "possiamo giocare con vari schemi",perchè in due anni e passa non si è mai visto nulla di diverso?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Bah, da anni ci doveva provare, è troppo tardi. Se non l'ha mai fatto figuriamoci se lo fa ora che è in bilico.



dai gli altri anni c'era ibra...e non c'era la necessità di cambiare a tutti i costi...alla fin fine abbiamo perso un campionato per il rotto della cuffia


----------



## Jino (17 Settembre 2012)

Ci sarà stato anche Ibra, ma è dalla scorsa stagione che come me in tanti pensano che servisse anche un modulo alternativo. Non è una cosa fresca questi problema, è di vecchia data.


----------



## Frikez (17 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Allegri: “Cambiamenti tattici? Ho pensato ad alcune modifiche ma cambiare modulo in poco tempo e in pochi giorni è troppo presuntuoso, più avanti forse avremo modo di fare dei cambiamenti ma per ora giochiamo così. Possiamo giocare con vari sistemi ma è difficile in questo momento allenarli perché abbiamo molte partite”.
> 
> 
> Scusate ma questa estate cosa hanno fatto? Mah io non capisco, trovo tutto ciò assurdo.



Niente, solo lavoro atletico che sistematicamente ci costa quei 6/7 punti a settembre quando i giocatori sono ancora imballati.


----------



## bmb (17 Settembre 2012)

Io le squadre di Allegri le ho viste andare a mille solo tra Ottobre e Dicembre. Per il resto, fisicamente, sono penose per tutta la stagione.


----------



## goldenboy (18 Settembre 2012)

per me è il momento della verità su Allegri.
Io lo ritengo un bravo allenatore, forse piu' bravo a colpire nell'animo il gocatore che nella tattica onella disposizione del giocatore in campo.
Per me l'errore strategico è impostare Boateng come uomo- squadra, assolutamente non è giocatore con capacità tali .
E' un giocatore di nerbo che come tale va trattato per cui dovrebbe essere utilizzato come cursore di centrocampo, con inserimenti in zona goal.
Il gioco non può essere impostato da Boateng, non ne ha le caratteristiche ( e l'unico è Montolivo).
Per Boateng inoltre darei una tirata d'orecchie alla professionalitaà che parte da norme comportamentali fuori dal campo.


----------



## Frikez (18 Settembre 2012)

Stasera giochiamo con l'albero di Natale..ha cambiato modulo finalmente


----------



## Cm Punk (18 Settembre 2012)

Questo mette un terzino trequartista o punta
Tra poco ci possiamo aspettare abbiati come regista


----------



## folletto (18 Settembre 2012)

Allegri, imho, non vede l'ora di essere esonerato, la società invece spera che si dimetta lui. E' una situazione ovviamente deleteria per il rendimento della squadra. 
Siamo sempre più immersi in sostanze scure e puzzolenti


----------



## iceman. (18 Settembre 2012)

Tra gli allenatori italiani e' sicuramente il piu' scarso che abbiamo avuto.

Zaccheroni in confronto gli era mourinho


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Settembre 2012)

folletto ha scritto:


> Allegri, imho, non vede l'ora di essere esonerato, la società invece spera che si dimetta lui. E' una situazione ovviamente deleteria per il rendimento della squadra.
> Siamo sempre più immersi in sostanze scure e puzzolenti


Siamo nella ***** fino alle caviglie, il problema è che siamo appesi a testa in giù [cit.]


----------



## Principe (18 Settembre 2012)

Vai fuori scarso stasera cn questo 4 3 2 1 hai toccato il fondo !!!!!!


----------



## DexMorgan (18 Settembre 2012)

Ha toccato il fondo già da un pò, sta solo raschiando ora. E la formazione di stasera se confermata è da mani nei capelli.


----------



## walter 22 (18 Settembre 2012)

Ormai si va per improvvisazione.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (18 Settembre 2012)

via via al piu presto


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (18 Settembre 2012)

Via via imbarazzante!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Settembre 2012)

Deve andare via, d'urgenza.
Serve qualcosa di nuovo, serve un mister mentalmente elastico, serve una ventata d'aria fresca, se non altro per riaccendere un po' l'entusiasmo di questa squadra che sembra molle appresso all'allenatore.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Settembre 2012)

Via via via via via e via non voglio vedere la sua faccia in panchina via ora subito!!


----------



## 2515 (18 Settembre 2012)

Ma che ***** c'ha in testa sto qua, i procioni?!? COSTANT PER EMANUELSON COME ULTIMO CAMBIO IN UNA PARTITA CHE TU STESSO HAI DEFINITO FONDAMENTALE?!?! CHE ***** FAI????


----------



## The P (18 Settembre 2012)

L'anno scorso in tempi non sospetti e contro tutti e tutti dissi che negli ultimi 25 anni di Milan solo Cesare Maldini era più scarso di lui come allenatore.

Mi tocca fare pubblica ammenda, è il più scarso.


----------



## robs91 (18 Settembre 2012)

Cacciatelo vi prego non lo tollero più....e si portasse dietro anche i suoi pupilli Costant e Antonini


----------



## #Dodo90# (18 Settembre 2012)

Ma quanto lo dobbiamo sopportare ancora?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Settembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso in tempi non sospetti e contro tutti e tutti dissi che negli ultimi 25 anni di Milan solo Cesare Maldini era più scarso di lui come allenatore.
> 
> Mi tocca fare pubblica ammenda, è il più scarso.


Questa stagione abbiamo toccato livelli di mediocrità mozzafiato, dall'allenatore alla rosa.


----------



## iceman. (18 Settembre 2012)

Ahahahah solo lui poteva perdere lo scudo con ibrahimovic.

Vada via e ci baci il sedere a tutti


----------



## Ale (18 Settembre 2012)

si e' dimesso?


----------



## The P (18 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> *Ahahahah solo lui poteva perdere lo scudo con ibrahimovic.
> *
> Vada via e ci baci il sedere a tutti



Finalmente qualcuno che lo sottolinea.

Ha infranto pure la legge della natura. Perdere il campionato italiano con Ibra (che li vince da solo) in rosa.
Un genio del male.


----------



## Heisenberg (18 Settembre 2012)

I difensori di allegri mi dianouna risposta a questa domanda.

PERCHè FA GIOCARE ANTONINI TITOLARE E LO TIENE TITOLARE TUTTO I 90 MINUTI NONOSTANTE FACCIA COSE OSCENE. FATICHEREBBE ANCHE IN PRIMA CATEGORIA. PERCHè. 

Solo per questo motivo andrebbe esonerato subito, IMMEDIATAMENTE. NON HA SENSO


----------



## If Everyone Cared (18 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Colle Der Fomento (18 Settembre 2012)

Vattene incompetente.


----------



## Snake (18 Settembre 2012)

Aggiorno: in 270 minuti a san siro contro squadroni del calibro di Sampdoria, Atalanta e Anderlecht 0, ripeto ZERO occasioni da gol su azione manovrata. Seriamente c'è altro da aggiungere? 

VIA


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Settembre 2012)

Ho paura che sto qui ce lo porteremo avanti per tutta la stagione, il merito è come sempre di Gallina per il rinnovo biennale 

Non era assolutamente casuale che l'anno scorso a gennaio a sto qua non era stato rinnovato il contratto, sono convinto che se non fosse stata per la pagliacciata Tevez, si sarebbe aspettata la fine della stagione per vedere come sarebbe finita, per un eventuale rinnovo.

Peccato che il miglior dirigente del mondo abbia destabilizzato l'ambiente a gennaio con la storia peto tevez e per calmare un po' le acque sia stato costretto a fare il contrattino a sto pirla.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Settembre 2012)

Ahahahahahahahahah ultimo cambio Constant per Emanuela.
     

Ammazzati Acciù


----------



## iceman. (18 Settembre 2012)

A sto punto anche quel morto di sonno di Galli farebbe meglio


----------



## hiei87 (18 Settembre 2012)

Indubbiamente il peggior allenatore che abbia visto al Milan...la pochezza e la mediocrità fatta allenatore, e fino a pochi giorni fa l'ho difeso...
Mi spiace per l'Allegri uomo, tra i pochi a mantenerà la dignità e l'orgoglio negli ultimi mesi, ma l'allegri allenatore non è semplicemente da Milan...
Troppo ancorato al suo modulo, incapace a cambiarlo anche a partita in corso, troppo fissato col alcuni giocatori, troppo fissato col farli giocare in alcuni ruoli, incoerente con alcune scelte (caccia via Pirlo salvo poi chiedere un regista due anni dopo), incapace della gestione del gruppo e incapace di valorizzare i propri giocatori...
Chiaramente il 90% delle colpe di questo scempio è della società, tant'è che mi spiace anche sviare l'attenzione su ciò e criticare l'allenatore, però è evidente come lui sia inadeguato...Certamente anche il fatto che sia stato pubblicamente sfiduciato da marzo scorso, e che da allora aleggi costantemente l'ombra dell'esonero su di lui non lo aiuta...


----------



## Frikez (18 Settembre 2012)

No ma l'ha voluto lui Bojan


----------



## Nivre (18 Settembre 2012)

Questo incompetente ha avuto solo la fortuna di allenare Ibra. 

Ma vai via mediocre


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Settembre 2012)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho paura che sto qui ce lo porteremo avanti per tutta la stagione, il merito è come sempre di Gallina per il rinnovo biennale
> 
> Non era assolutamente casuale che l'anno scorso a gennaio a sto qua non era stato rinnovato il contratto, sono convinto che se non fosse stata per la pagliacciata Tevez, si sarebbe aspettata la fine della stagione per vedere come sarebbe finita, per un eventuale rinnovo.
> 
> Peccato che il miglior dirigente del mondo abbia destabilizzato l'ambiente a gennaio con la storia peto tevez e per calmare un po' le acque sia stato costretto a fare il contrattino a sto pirla.


E se resta tutta la stagione andiamo in serie B, altroché.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Settembre 2012)

"Siamo sulla buona strada"
Hero


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Settembre 2012)

Pessimo. Semplicemente pessimo. Ci sarebbero tante di quelle cose sbagliate in questa partita che non so neanche da dove cominciare.


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2012)

Cambi sempre perfetti, nulla da dire, tira sempre fuori il meglio dalla sua squadra.


----------



## iceman. (18 Settembre 2012)

La squadra ha equilibrio, abbiamo creato ma non siamo riusciti a fare gol. Nota positiva , non abbiamo preso gol.

In diretta a premium.

Ma vattene va..


----------



## Frikez (18 Settembre 2012)

"L'importante è non aver preso gol"


----------



## Blu71 (18 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> La squadra ha equilibrio, abbiamo creato ma non siamo riusciti a fare gol. Nota positiva , non abbiamo preso gol.
> 
> In diretta a premium.
> 
> Ma vattene va..



Allegri avrà dimenticato che allena il Milan.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Settembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> "L'importante è non aver preso gol"


Permetti ? Con l'Anderlecht ? Tzè


----------



## The Ripper (18 Settembre 2012)

Sta sbagliando tantissimo, t a n t i s s i m o !

Però, come ha detto cocaprinz, se ci scopriamo subiamo gol, contropiedi e chi più ne ha più ne metta. Il centrocampo non è in grado di creare un'azione, di dare una palla, di fare movimento...
Fossi in Max sarei disperato proprio perché le alternative tattiche sono quasi inesistenti. Bisogna lavorare molto, ma bisogna per forza di cose avere Robinho e Montolivo, e magari anche un Pato in condizioni appena decenti. Quasiasi alternativa tattica passa dalla presenza in campo a priori di Montolivo.


----------



## Snake (18 Settembre 2012)

Abbiamo creato


----------



## iceman. (18 Settembre 2012)

Delirio , delirio totale ...

"rispetto all'anno scorso meno lanci lunghi, giochiamo piu' palla a terra, aspettiamo montolivo che ci dara' geometrie"


----------



## The P (18 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> La squadra ha equilibrio, abbiamo creato ma non siamo riusciti a fare gol. Nota positiva , non abbiamo preso gol.
> 
> In diretta a premium.
> 
> Ma vattene va..




ahuahauhaa sto morendo 

O è un GENIO o è un *******, una delle due


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Settembre 2012)

Ma poi vorrei capire...oggi abbiamo giocato con un attaccante. La superiorità in mezzo al campo dov'era!?
In fase di attacco sembrava avessimo 5 difensori e in fase di difesa sembrava avessimo 3 attaccanti. Ma che roba è!?


----------



## Nivre (18 Settembre 2012)

L'importante è non aver preso gol ??? Ah vabbe ci mancava solo che perdessimo anche questa

Comunque da notare che è un mediocre anche nelle dichiarazioni che fa. Incredibile


----------



## James Watson (18 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Sta sbagliando tantissimo, t a n t i s s i m o !
> 
> Però, come ha detto cocaprinz, se ci scopriamo subiamo gol, contropiedi e chi più ne ha più ne metta. Il centrocampo non è in grado di creare un'azione, di dare una palla, di fare movimento...
> Fossi in Max sarei disperato proprio perché le alternative tattiche sono quasi inesistenti. Bisogna lavorare molto, ma bisogna per forza di cose avere Robinho e Montolivo, e magari anche un Pato in condizioni appena decenti. Quasiasi alternativa tattica passa dalla presenza in campo a priori di Montolivo.



Ancora una volta non posso che darti ragione. 
Stasera s'è visto qualche passo avanti rispetto alle prime gare, appare evidente come la squadra sia anche molto bloccata a livello mentale. Poi è chiaro, è lampante che stasera non si poteva fare molto di più visto in che condizioni arrivavamo a questa gara. Una vittoria sarebbe stata sicuramente importante, ma d'altro canto, una sconfitta qui sarebbe stata l'ingresso in un tunnel veramente pericoloso. Speriamo di proseguire nei miglioramenti, c'è ancora davvero tantissimo lavoro da fare. Testa bassa e pedalare.


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Settembre 2012)

ma visto che i soldi del contratto ormai glieli devono cmq, tanto vale esonerarlo no ? 

e poi vai a prendere il primo pirlotto che passa per strada e gli fai un contratto a 2 lire. 

ma ho idea che finchè non si muove il nano in persona non ci sarà nessun esonero, a galliani fa comodo avere allegri come parafulmine.


----------



## iceman. (18 Settembre 2012)

Ma uno che dopo il derby perso 4 a 2 dice "e' stato un bel derby" ma secondo voi puo' fare l'allenatore?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Sta sbagliando tantissimo, t a n t i s s i m o !
> 
> Però, come ha detto cocaprinz, se ci scopriamo subiamo gol, contropiedi e chi più ne ha più ne metta. Il centrocampo non è in grado di creare un'azione, di dare una palla, di fare movimento...
> Fossi in Max sarei disperato proprio perché le alternative tattiche sono quasi inesistenti. Bisogna lavorare molto, ma bisogna per forza di cose avere Robinho e Montolivo, e magari anche un Pato in condizioni appena decenti. Quasiasi alternativa tattica passa dalla presenza in campo a priori di Montolivo.


Si, quando torna Montolivo ? Troppo importante.


----------



## Vinz (18 Settembre 2012)

Speriamo lo caccino in fretta, se non vuole andarsene. E poi si spediscano anche loro in un buco nero, quegli incompetenti di dirigenti che hanno allestito questa accozzaglia di cessi.

Comunque aspettate Montolivo, come se dovesse arrivare Dio  E' un mediocre, non cambierà niente, altro che geometrie e Co. Anche se azzecca 5 passaggi in più rispetto agli altri, quei 5 passaggi vengono vanificati perchè non c'è gioco e c'è scarsezza. Quest'anno, so chezz


----------



## Blu71 (18 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma uno che dopo il derby perso 4 a 2 dice "e' stato un bel derby" ma secondo voi puo' fare l'allenatore?



...non del Milan.


----------



## gabuz (18 Settembre 2012)

Non ho capito l'ingresso di Costant


----------



## iceman. (18 Settembre 2012)

A premium Galli gli ha chiesto il perche' di constant poi si e' risposto da solo dicendo che forse l'ha inserito perche' aveva le capacita' di inserimento e allergia in ascolto stava ridendo facendo di si con la testa


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (18 Settembre 2012)

Secondo voi ci arriva a domenica? Cioè guardate che contro i Belgi il milan è stato pessimo! Pessimo. E stiamo parlando di UCL


----------



## Tesla (18 Settembre 2012)

Ormai è completamente allo sbando: schiera una formazione tecnicamente indecente, dove nessuno è in grado di accendere la "luce" o il "lumino" vista la situazione; boateng è schierato sempre nella stessa posizione, ancora non ha capito che non ha le caratteristiche per fare il trequartista ed il risultato è che crea più pericoli a noi, perdendo palla, che agli avversari; forse su suggerimento di qualcuno toglie il Boa per il Faraone, ma non può non deliziarci con un ultimo colpo a sorpresa: Constant... incomprensibile.
A questo punto anche un'ameba in panca farebbe meglio.
E non chiamiamolo più Acciuga... quella almeno il fosforo lo ha.


----------



## Blu71 (18 Settembre 2012)

Cyrano de Bergerac ha scritto:


> Secondo voi ci arriva a domenica? Cioè guardate che contro i Belgi il milan è stato pessimo! Pessimo. E stiamo parlando di UCL



Secondo me, se non vince domenica è fuori subito, se vince resta altri 15 giorni.


----------



## Jino (18 Settembre 2012)

Beh dai, questa sera è partito con una rosa coperta per portare a casa il pareggio, obiettivo raggiunto.


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (18 Settembre 2012)

Jino in casa contro l'anderlecht pensi a difenderti?


----------



## DannySa (18 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh dai, questa sera è partito con una rosa coperta per portare a casa il pareggio, obiettivo raggiunto.



Però poteva togliere Boateng per inserire un altro centrocampista difensivo, ci è andata bene va


----------



## Jino (18 Settembre 2012)

Cyrano de Bergerac ha scritto:


> Jino in casa contro l'anderlecht pensi a difenderti?



E che te devo dì!? Scelte incomprensibili. Ma con Allegri ne sono abituato. Non mi arrabbio manco più.


----------



## Tesla (19 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh dai, questa sera è partito con una rosa coperta per portare a casa il pareggio, obiettivo raggiunto.


peccato che questa fosse la partita più facile del girone ed assolutamente da vincere, vista l'avversaria, oltre che per la champions anche per il morale e quindi per il futuro... se poi vuole prolungare la sua e la nostra agonia sappia che così facendo non va da nessuna parte, anzi sì, fuori da milanello.


----------



## iceman. (19 Settembre 2012)

In conferenza pare abbia detto che se decidessero di mandarlo via sarebbe comunque l'allenatore che ha fatto piu' punti di tutti


----------



## Jino (19 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> In conferenza pare abbia detto che se decidessero di mandarlo via sarebbe comunque l'allenatore che ha fatto piu' punti di tutti



Bell'orgoglio. Aspetti questa stagione, senza Ibra, a fare la media allora.


----------



## gabuz (19 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Bell'orgoglio. Aspetti questa stagione, senza Ibra, a fare la media allora.


Per quello vuole farsi cacciare, per non abbassarla


----------



## patriots88 (19 Settembre 2012)

dopo le liti con Galliani quest'estete ad Allegri non gliene frega piu' nulla, è evidente.

Galliani di certo non lo caccia perchè vorrebbe dire s*******re una scelta che ha fatto lui stesso due anni fa e non ne ha le palle.

Aspetta che lo faccia il presidente


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> In conferenza pare abbia detto che se decidessero di mandarlo via sarebbe comunque l'allenatore che ha fatto piu' punti di tutti



ah beh, come se bastasse per campare di rendita un altro anno. 

se comincia a delirare anche in conferenza, anzichè sparare le sue solite banalità tipo "va tutto bene" vuol dire che si rende finalmente conto pure lui che la situazione gli sta scappando di mano.


----------



## Jino (19 Settembre 2012)

Un allenatore incomprensibile, davvero. Più ci penso e più non mi do una spiegazione.


----------



## James Watson (19 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Si, quando torna Montolivo ? Troppo importante.



dovrebbe rientrare già contro l'udinese


----------



## Blu71 (19 Settembre 2012)

MERCATO Allegri verso l'esonero? 'Per ora Galliani ha detto che rimane...'

18 settembre alle 23:02

Stephan El Shaarawy dopo lo 0-0 con l'Anderlecht: "C’è tanto rammarico per la vittoria mancata, era una partita difficile dove però bisognava fare i tre punti - le sue parole a Sky Sport - non ci siamo riusciti anche se ce l’abbiamo messa tutta, ma ora pensiamo al campionato. Ci voleva la vittoria per tirare su il morale, sono tre partite che non riusciamo a vincere in casa e non riusciamo a fare un un gol. Allegri? Noi abbiamo un buonissimo rapporto col mister, per ora il dottor Galliani ha detto che rimane, dobbiamo aiutarci l’un l’altro“.

Fonte: calciomercato.com


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> MERCATO Allegri verso l'esonero? 'Per ora Galliani ha detto che rimane...'
> 
> 18 settembre alle 23:02
> 
> ...



Se perdiamo contro l'Udinese lo esonerano.


----------



## Harvey (19 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se perdiamo contro l'Udinese lo esonerano.


In ogni caso ormai è questione di poco tempo, ci sono già tutti i segnali...


----------



## Principe (19 Settembre 2012)

E finalmente si leva questa sotto specie di allenatore


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Settembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> In ogni caso ormai è questione di poco tempo, ci sono già tutti i segnali...



Tu dici?


----------



## Blu71 (19 Settembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> In ogni caso ormai è questione di poco tempo, ci sono già tutti i segnali...



Se vuole rimanere deve portare a casa i nove punti in palio fino al 29 settembre.


----------



## A.C. Milan The Legend (19 Settembre 2012)

Non ha dato un minimo di gioco alla squadra,utilizza sempre lo stesso modulo,cambi a dir poco osceni,grandissime attenuanti per carità...ma basta!


----------



## Petrecte (19 Settembre 2012)

Purtroppo per noi è propio nel pallone,non ha la fiducia della società,lo spogliatoio lo ha scaricato,probabilmente già l'anno scorso,qui la siruazione si fa pesante...oramai per il bene della squadra è meglio che se ne vada,ciò non toglie che a fine stagione andranno fatti i conti anche con molti giocatori che magari oggi remano contro.


----------



## Harvey (19 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Tu dici?





Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se vuole rimanere deve portare a casa i nove punti in palio fino al 29 settembre.



È la stessa cosa che penso anche io, e considerando che a Udine facciamo schifo tradizionalmente anche avendo una squadra forte penso che già domenica potrebbe succedere qualcosa...


----------



## bmb (19 Settembre 2012)

Via via via. Serve la scossa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Settembre 2012)

Anche un burattino come Tassotti o Galli andrebbe bene, perché c'è sempre la speranza che possa dare a questa squadra un'ombra d'identità ma soprattutto entusiasmo, Allegri andava esonerato dopo la partita con l'Atalanta, se non già con la Sampdoria, s'è visto da subito l'andazzo.


----------



## Tesla (19 Settembre 2012)

Ancora non mi capacito delle oscenità che questo qua ci propina in ogni partita, vedi Constant... ma vogliamo parlare di Bojan? per quale oscuro motivo è stato acquistato se non lo mette in campo anche quando mancano Binho e Pato? Giocherà mai? Può essere peggio del Boa di ieri? Mandiamo via questo pagliaccio-smidollato che ormai pensa a portare a casa il pareggio con una squadra di fabbri per non perdere il posto... qui vogliamo gente con le palle.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Settembre 2012)

Tesla ha scritto:


> Ancora non mi capacito delle oscenità che questo qua ci propina in ogni partita, vedi Constant... ma vogliamo parlare di Bojan? per quale oscuro motivo è stato acquistato se non lo mette in campo anche quando mancano Binho e Pato? Giocherà mai? Può essere peggio del Boa di ieri? Mandiamo via questo pagliaccio-smidollato che ormai pensa a portare a casa il pareggio con una squadra di fabbri per non perdere il posto... qui vogliamo gente con le palle.


E Niang ?


----------



## Tesla (19 Settembre 2012)

beh quello è un altro capolavoro... addirittura fuori dalla lista, dopo che lo hanno fatto passare per il nuovo Henry... bah


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Settembre 2012)

si parla di delio rossi come sostituto di allegri


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> si parla di delio rossi come sostituto di allegri



quello che vince solo contro il Milan... se allena il Milan non ne vince una  vediamo


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Settembre 2012)

Delio rossi? E' un antipatico è uno che se lo guardi ti fa girare subito ben vengono gli antipatici. Io sto Allegri non lo voglio piu vedere manco in fotografia


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Settembre 2012)

Delio Rossi vince due partite all'anno: in casa contro il Milan e a S.Siro contro il Milan


----------



## Albijol (19 Settembre 2012)

Allegri ha rotto, voglio chiunque al posto suo. Detto questo, la squadra è questa e i margini di miglioramento sono bassissimi


----------



## Prinz (19 Settembre 2012)

la cosa più assurda è che tutti noi abbiamo sottolineato a inizio stagione ,come senza Ibra sarebbe stato necessario implementare un nuovo sistema di gioco. Invece a me pare che il Sig. Allegri si intestardisca nelle consuete insulsaggini, a cominciare da Boateng trequartista


----------



## folletto (19 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se perdiamo contro l'Udinese lo esonerano.



Allora cominciamo a salutarlo.......


----------



## Jino (19 Settembre 2012)

folletto ha scritto:


> Allora cominciamo a salutarlo.......



Ma sai, troviamo un Udinese mica messa meglio di noi, si potrebbe addirittura vincere, con un pò di fortuna...


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma sai, troviamo un Udinese mica messa meglio di noi, si potrebbe addirittura vincere, con un pò di fortuna...



l'udinese farà la partita della vita ma dovremmo farla anche noi, sarà una partita difficilissima


----------



## Schism75 (19 Settembre 2012)

Cominciamo a dire le cose come stanno. 
Chi è stato il fautore di Boateng trequartista e soprattutto Emanuelson trequartista? Sono stato forse io? No è stato Mister Allegri. Se lui per primo pensa che il ruolo di trequartista, che è quello che in attacco deve "fare gioco", lo possa coprire un giocatore che non ha i colpi necessari, di cosa deve essere giustificato? Lui è stato il primo fautore di questo depauperamento.

Poteva non avallare gli acquisti di giocatori immensamente scarsi come Traorè e Constant, alla permanenza di gente come Flamini. Piuttosto poteva dire punto su Innocenti, Valoti, Carmona e Fossati. Cos'aveva paura? di essere licenziato? Invece così non rischia di esserlo?

Non ci credo più alla storiella del povero indifeso.

Eppoi le formazioni che fa, hanno senso? Ha schierato, per la prima volta, l'albero di natale, che è un modulo che preferisce il gioco centrale, mettendo come:

- Come trequartisti 2 giocatori che non hanno lo spunto, ne la tecnica, ne la visione di gioco per giocare in quel modo
- Una punta che predilige i cross, ma che centralmente non ha la tecnica per fare quello che servirebbe, ne ha la dote di andare in profondità come faceva Inzaghi.

Infatti abbiamo fatto orrore.

Nel secondo tempo, come ha messo una formazione migliore, con 2 esterni, le cose sono migliorate, leggermente.

Vogliamo parlare dei cambi che fa? Sabato sotto di 1-0 mette Bojan e toglie una punta. Ieri sullo 0-0 invece di mettere una punta mette Constant. E questi sono solo gli ultimi 2 di una serie di orrori.

Non si vede un movimento sensato, con e senza palla, solo movimenti casuali e caotici. Questa cosa ce la portiamo appresso dallo scorso anno, solo che Ibra riusciva a metterci una pezza. E questa cosa di chi è colpa scusate?

Infine, se i nostri passeggiano, pur avendo una squadra con 10 mediani, e gli altri sembrano sempre indemoniati, ma di chi è la colpa?

Oppure non sono responsabilità oggettive di Allegri queste?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma sai, troviamo un Udinese mica messa meglio di noi, si potrebbe addirittura vincere, con un pò di fortuna...


Secondo me infatti la si vince, come col Bologna, fortunatamente.
Poi c'è il Cagliari e li credo che verrà fuori un pareggio.


----------



## Jino (19 Settembre 2012)

Tutte le partite sono difficile per questa squad...ehm ehm... per questo branco di pecorelle sparse per il campo


----------



## iceman. (19 Settembre 2012)

Anche qui ho i miei record"..si quello di aver perso lo scudetto con ibrahimovic


----------



## runner (19 Settembre 2012)

comunque da dopo la sosta qualcosa è ulteriormente cambiato nel gruppo!!
Allegri che trolla e che fa finta di niente ormai si smaschera da solo come se non avesse più stimoli......

tutto quello che abbiamo lo stiamo distruggendo.......

voglio l' orgoglio nelle gambe dei calciatori e voglio la determinazione nei loro sguardi!!


----------



## iceman. (19 Settembre 2012)

Oh ma seriamente c'e' amncora qualcuno che crede che questo andra' in premier?


----------



## Pedrosa (19 Settembre 2012)

Ma che razza di squadra ha messo ieri? assurdo, è fuori


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Oh ma seriamente c'e' amncora qualcuno che crede che questo andra' in premier?



si da spettatore pagante


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Settembre 2012)

temo che berlusca, prima di esonerarlo, voglia farlo arrivare almeno al derby. 

orrore e raccapriccio.


----------



## James Watson (19 Settembre 2012)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Cominciamo a dire le cose come stanno.
> Chi è stato il fautore di Boateng trequartista e soprattutto Emanuelson trequartista? Sono stato forse io? No è stato Mister Allegri. Se lui per primo pensa che il ruolo di trequartista, che è quello che in attacco deve "fare gioco", lo possa coprire un giocatore che non ha i colpi necessari, di cosa deve essere giustificato? Lui è stato il primo fautore di questo depauperamento.



Ecco, appunto, cominciamo a dire le cose come stanno.
Boateng trequartista che nell'anno dello scudetto fu decisivo proprio per la sua "atipicità" nel giocare in quel ruolo (certo, grosso del merito va comunque a Ibra, nessuno lo nega.). Quando il Boa faceva il suo giocando lì dietro le punte, inserendosi e facendo gol anche spettacolari, quando giocava con una grinta pazzesca tanto che, da solo era capace di risollevarci e raddrizzare le partite (tipo lecce da 2-0 a 2-3 con tripletta sua) tutti a dire Allegri genio si è inventato un trequartista dal niente. Proprio perché, torniamo sempre a sbattere il muso lì... sì può contestare fin che vuoi la scelta di spostare Boateng in trequarti (a me non è che faccia impazzire, sono sempre stato più per il trequartista classico) salvo poi rendersi conto che l'alternativa a quella soluzione era quella di avere Seedorf (il seedorf pascolante e incostante da fine esperienza al milan) sempre titolare inamovibile. E non mi si venga a dire che si potevano mettere Robinho o El Sha (che tra l'altro il primo anno manco c'era) perché in TUTTE le occasioni in cui sono stati provati dietro le punte hanno fallito in maniera clamorosa.



> Poteva non avallare gli acquisti di giocatori immensamente scarsi come Traorè e Constant, alla permanenza di gente come Flamini. Piuttosto poteva dire punto su Innocenti, Valoti, Carmona e Fossati. Cos'aveva paura? di essere licenziato? Invece così non rischia di esserlo?



La storia del milan negli ultimi 10 anni dimostra chiaramente come l'allenatore in fase di mercato conti come il due di picche quando la briscola è cuori. Più e più volte lo stesso Allegri ha chiesto e dichiarato pubblicamente di aver bisogno di un certo tipo di giocatore, ed è stato accontentato dalla società soltanto nel caso dell'acquisto di Van Bommel (che, peraltro, è stato molto più determinante per la conquista dello scudetto di quanto non si pensi), per il resto uno scempio totale. Chiedeva un giocatore con caratteristiche x e puntualmente ne arrivava uno con caratteristiche z.





> Eppoi le formazioni che fa, hanno senso? Ha schierato, per la prima volta, l'albero di natale, che è un modulo che preferisce il gioco centrale, mettendo come:
> 
> - Come trequartisti 2 giocatori che non hanno lo spunto, ne la tecnica, ne la visione di gioco per giocare in quel modo
> - Una punta che predilige i cross, ma che centralmente non ha la tecnica per fare quello che servirebbe, ne ha la dote di andare in profondità come faceva Inzaghi.



Sull'aspetto tattico ti do anche ragione in questo punto, però torniamo sempre lì.... alternative? Abbiamo forse in rosa trequartisti dotati di spunto, tecnica e visione di gioco? A me non sembra proprio, sempre che non saltino fuori insospettate e finora, mai mostrate, virtù da parte di qualcuno.



> Infatti abbiamo fatto orrore.
> 
> Nel secondo tempo, come ha messo una formazione migliore, con 2 esterni, le cose sono migliorate, leggermente.



Qui non c'è molto da dire, i fatti ti danno ragione.



> Vogliamo parlare dei cambi che fa? Sabato sotto di 1-0 mette Bojan e toglie una punta. Ieri sullo 0-0 invece di mettere una punta mette Constant. E questi sono solo gli ultimi 2 di una serie di orrori.



Posto che anche io avrei giocato la carta Bojan piuttosto che Costant, c'è anche da far notare come sabato Bojan sia entrato e non abbia fatto proprio una mazza, ma proprio niente di niente di niente. Ha tolto Emanuelson che da diversi minuti si era estraniato dal gioco, secondo me ha messo Costant per cercare di allargare maggiormente il fronte di attacco e cercare di far piovere qualche traversone più in mezzo all'area per cercare di sfruttare Pazzini, visto che il formichiere è proprio un giocatore che dovrebbe agire in questo senso.



> Non si vede un movimento sensato, con e senza palla, solo movimenti casuali e caotici. Questa cosa ce la portiamo appresso dallo scorso anno, solo che Ibra riusciva a metterci una pezza. E questa cosa di chi è colpa scusate?



Posto che non è assolutamente vero che il livello del gioco di quest'anno sia paragonabile (intendo dire che non si può fare un paragone, non intendo dire che sia allo stesso livello) a quello dell'anno scorso (è infatti, molto peggio), credo che sia anche comprensibile visto quanto si è cambiato, visto quanto si è perso a livello di qualità dei singoli uomini e vista anche il morale più che sotto i tacchi di questa squadra. Vedere la squadra giocare così male non mi sorprende di certo, o pensavi che con tutto quello che è successo quest'estate saremmo scesi in campo subito con una compattezza di squadra e con un'idea di gioco? E' stato il mister stesso, prima dell'inizio del campionato a dirlo a chiare lettere: "scordatevi quello che è stata questa squadra fin'ora", cosa credi che volesse dire? che bisogna prima di tutto costruire una squadra, fare si che questi uomini sappiano scendere in campo e muoversi come un tutt'uno. E questa non è una cosa che si raggiunge dall'oggi al domani e neanche soltanto attraverso il lavoro in allenamento: ci vogliono partite e partite.



> Infine, se i nostri passeggiano, pur avendo una squadra con 10 mediani, e gli altri sembrano sempre indemoniati, ma di chi è la colpa?



Qua ti do ragione



> Oppure non sono responsabilità oggettive di Allegri queste?



In parte sì, in parte no, come ho cercato di spiegare nel mio intervento.
Ribadisco ulteriormente un concetto, perché forse non è chiaro, penso che nessuno abbia mai sostenuto, qui dentro, che Allegri sia esente da qualsiasi colpa. Si cerca, semplicemente, di dare il giusto peso alle cose. E' inutile, in questo momento, prendersela con l'allenatore (oltre che controproducente a mio modo di vedere). E' palese che la responsabilità maggiore del momento di difficoltà della squadra sia da imputare alla dirigenza e alla proprietà (e sfido chiunque a dimostrare il contrario), che ha allestito una rosa di giocatori totalmente a casaccio (e la dimostrazione di questo sta nel fatto che sono giorni che ci arrovelliamo il cervello per pensare ad un altro modo di fare giocare la squadra ma, qualunque proposta venga fatta, saltano fuori problemi tattici piuttosto notevoli), fatta di giocatori mediocri o tutt'al più discreti. Una dirigenza che ha ben pensato di screditare l'allenatore ancora prima dell'inizio del campionato. ..
...Ah già, non ci avevo pensato.. è proprio questo il punto! Noto con dispiacere che sono riusciti perfettamente nel loro intento di trasformare il mister nel capro espiatorio perfetto.


----------



## Heisenberg (19 Settembre 2012)

James, spiegami na cosa sola: antonini titolare fisso. Tu dammi un motivo LOGICO e non un delirio tipo che interpreta bene il ruolo e io torno a difendere allegri.


----------



## James Watson (19 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> James, spiegami na cosa sola: antonini titolare fisso. Tu dammi un motivo LOGICO e non un delirio tipo che interpreta bene il ruolo e io torno a difendere allegri.



Antonini fa ****** a spruzzo, ma non meno delle possibili alternative.


----------



## Principe (19 Settembre 2012)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Cominciamo a dire le cose come stanno.
> Chi è stato il fautore di Boateng trequartista e soprattutto Emanuelson trequartista? Sono stato forse io? No è stato Mister Allegri. Se lui per primo pensa che il ruolo di trequartista, che è quello che in attacco deve "fare gioco", lo possa coprire un giocatore che non ha i colpi necessari, di cosa deve essere giustificato? Lui è stato il primo fautore di questo depauperamento.
> 
> Poteva non avallare gli acquisti di giocatori immensamente scarsi come Traorè e Constant, alla permanenza di gente come Flamini. Piuttosto poteva dire punto su Innocenti, Valoti, Carmona e Fossati. Cos'aveva paura? di essere licenziato? Invece così non rischia di esserlo?
> ...



Ti quoto in tutto e per tutto verità assoluta.


----------



## Heisenberg (19 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Antonini fa ****** a spruzzo, ma non meno delle possibili alternative.



Cioè mi stai dicendo che, esiste un numero minore di meno infinito ? Che un emanuelson in fascia farebbe stessi danni magari in marcatura ma avrebbe piede e gamba per fare qualcosa in fase offensiva ? Stai dicendo questo ? De sciglio a SX e abate a DX farebbero peggio di lui ?


----------



## Arsozzenal (19 Settembre 2012)

a sto punto credo si debba cambiare..per cercare di dare una scossa...le alternative però non ci sono!!e tassotti non è che mi faccia impazzire..


----------



## Jaqen (19 Settembre 2012)

Se va via Allegri dovrebbe andare via anche tutta la società. Dirigenti, staff e anche magazziniere.


----------



## DexMorgan (19 Settembre 2012)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Purtroppo per noi è propio nel pallone,non ha la fiducia della società,lo spogliatoio lo ha scaricato,probabilmente già l'anno scorso,qui la siruazione si fa pesante...oramai per il bene della squadra è meglio che se ne vada,ciò non toglie che a fine stagione andranno fatti i conti anche con molti giocatori che magari oggi remano contro.



Io invece credo che lo spogliatoio sia l'unica cosa che è rimasta ad Allegri, o meglio, parte. [il resto ha perso completamente la fiducia]


----------



## James Watson (19 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Cioè mi stai dicendo che, esiste un numero minore di meno infinito ? Che un emanuelson in fascia farebbe stessi danni magari in marcatura ma avrebbe piede e gamba per fare qualcosa in fase offensiva ? Stai dicendo questo ? De sciglio a SX e abate a DX farebbero peggio di lui ?



Bon dai, va bene... non ho voglia di stare a spiegare ancora una volta perché non rischierei de Sciglio a sx.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Settembre 2012)

Un'altra cosa per cui lo odio dal profondo è quella di aver reso i gobbi più forti di quel che dovrebbero essere.
Grazie a sto pirla che gli ha regalato lo scudetto lo scorso anno, sti qui sono ancora più carichi e convinti di prima.

Un disastro proprio, spero se ne vada via al più presto


----------



## Blu71 (21 Settembre 2012)

Camilli: "Allegri é solo il capro espiatorio"

21.09.2012 14.15 di Enrico Ferrazzi per milannews.it
Tuttomercatoweb.com ha contattato il presidente del Grosseto Piero Camilli, uno dei primi a dare fiducia alla carriera da tecnico di Massimiliano Allegri. Al massimo dirigente del club maremmano è stata chiesta un'opinione sul caos mediatico che sta investendo l'allenatore milanista a causa della crisi di risultati rossonera: "É un ragazzo giovane che ha fatto bene al Milan vincendo il campionato, una supercoppa e arrivando secondo lo scorso anno. Non dobbiamo dimenticarci che il Milan si è molto indebolito e non è giusto che lui diventi il capro espiatorio di tutto. Mi trovo a Parigi e la città è tappezzata di stendardi in favore di Ibrahimovic e Thiago Silva. Pensate a chi li ha sostituiti in rossonero e poi valutate se è davvero tutta colpa di Allegri".

Fonte: Tuttomercatoweb


----------



## Nivre (23 Settembre 2012)

Vai via Acciuga, vai via ti prego che mi stai facendo odiare il calcio.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Settembre 2012)

Madonna mia


----------



## Ale (23 Settembre 2012)

non e' ancora stato licenziato?


----------



## Jino (23 Settembre 2012)

Il ruolo dei 3 davanti è veramente indefinito. Emanuelson è racappricciante, El Shaarawy è perso in giro per il campo, Pazzini girovaga nella terra di nessuno.


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Settembre 2012)

Non hanno neanche un'idea di gioco, ma cosa fanno a Milanello?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Settembre 2012)

Speriamo solo che venga esonerato entro questa settimana


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2012)

Tattico, stratega, rivoluzionario


----------



## Jino (23 Settembre 2012)

La squadra non c'è mentalmente, questa è certamente colpa dell'allenatore.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Settembre 2012)

Guarda caso le uniche scelte rischiose le ha fatte oggi,ovvero in quella che forse sarà la sua ultima partita.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2012)

Bisogna dare una scossa. Tanto peggio non si può fare.
Deve andare via. 

In ogni caso abbiamo giocatorii da serie B come titolari


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Settembre 2012)

Aspetto con ansia l'esonero, dai dai.


----------



## Jino (23 Settembre 2012)

Si ma oggi quando la squadra ha FINALMENTE OSATO si è visto, seppur in confusione, qualcosa di buono. E non una squadra rassegnata dall'inizio alla fine.


----------



## 2515 (23 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> La squadra non c'è mentalmente, questa è certamente colpa dell'allenatore.



Scusa ma questa per me è una *******ta universale del mondo del calcio.
NON SONO MOTIVATI?? SONO TRISTI?? LI PAGANO MILIONI PER DARE DUE CALCI A UN PALLONE, E HANNO BISOGNO DI MOTIVAZIONI????


----------



## runner (23 Settembre 2012)

Ho sempre sostenuto il Mister, ho sempre creduto in lui, ho sempre sottolineato il fatto che abbia fatto crescere qualche giovane, ma se non ha il supporto della società, di parte dei tifosi e i giocatori non si sentono tranquilli forse è meglio cambiare!!

Oggi si giocava la panchina e ha messo Mesba che indipendentemente del suo valore non ha mai giocato e ha tenuto in panche De Sciglio, ha cambiato modulo sbagliando i giocatori sulle fasce (Emanuelson a destra e il Faraone a Sinistra?), ha messo Nocerino dietro a Pazzini (cosa che non riesco ancora a spiegarmi)

poi sempre ad urlare in panchina e a fischiare.....dai su non sei nè Capello nè il Trap dei tempi d' oro.....devi essere un punto di riferimento non uno che si arrabbia e basta!!

mi dispiace perchè pensavo potesse diventare un Ancelotti o un Capello, ma per non ci sono le basi per allenare in maniera tranquilla!!


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (23 Settembre 2012)

Oggi ho visto la partita su un canale in cui l'audio "dal campo" era molto alto e si sentiva praticamente tutto.
Beh ragà, Allegri deve andarsene, a prescindere dalla sua bravura/scarsezza tattica, non lo segue più nessuno.
Diceva le cose e i giocatori facevano il contrario, ad uno gli diceva di giocarla corta al compagno e questo invece tira un calcione spazzando senza senso, sembrava farlo apposta;
mi sono fatto grosse risate 

Giocatori mediamente scarsi + Allenatore mediocre che soprattutto non riesce a farsi seguire dalla squadra = Serie B.


----------



## bmb (23 Settembre 2012)

Dai, non ne posso più. Lo sopportavo male quando lottavamo per lo scudetto. Come posso sopportarlo ora?


----------



## iceman. (23 Settembre 2012)

No vabbe' l'hanno confermato, spero di andare in B


----------



## Jino (23 Settembre 2012)

L'hanno confermato perchè punto primo non ci sono valide alternative, punto secondo perchè non c'è voglia di spendere altri soldi. Allegri per venir esonerato ne deve fare ancora di risultati negativi, hai voglia.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (23 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> L'hanno confermato perchè punto primo non ci sono valide alternative, punto secondo perchè non c'è voglia di spendere altri soldi. Allegri per venir esonerato ne deve fare ancora di risultati negativi, hai voglia.



Tranquilli, si gioca ogni tre giorni


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Settembre 2012)

Confermatoooooo


----------



## DannySa (23 Settembre 2012)

Mi raccomando, la prossima Ambro, Mesbah, Abbiati, Abate, Pazzini, tutti titolari.


----------



## The P (23 Settembre 2012)

Non ci credo che l'hanno confermato 

La squadra non ha mai avuto un gioco, ma adesso manca tutto!

Non c'è gioco, non c'è motivazione, non c'è convinzione.

Una scossa è la cosa migliore da fare, ma che hanno in testa??? 

Ma quale tifoso merita di vedere ancora uno scempio come oggi?


----------



## Pedrosa (23 Settembre 2012)

Ma che diavolo di formazioni mette? 

De Sciglio, De Jong e Bojan hanno la peste?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Settembre 2012)

Spero nel filotto di sconfitte tra mercoledì e domenica.
Se lo riconfermano pure in questo caso, la situazione è grottesca


----------



## Andrea89 (23 Settembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Non ci credo che l'hanno confermato
> 
> La squadra non ha mai avuto un gioco, ma adesso manca tutto!
> 
> ...


Berlusconi,peccato non sia un tifoso.


----------



## tequilad (23 Settembre 2012)

Allegri è semplicemente un allenatore normale con in mano una squadra mediocre.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Settembre 2012)

mancano ancora 7 sconfitte e poi lo esonerano


----------



## Livestrong (24 Settembre 2012)

http://milanworldblog.net/2012/09/2...r-ingiurie-allarbitro-saltera-milan-cagliari/

È stato squalificato


----------



## Jino (24 Settembre 2012)

Ah beh, altra dimostrazione che con la testa ci sta proprio.

Lancio una domanda, ma secondo voi all'interno dello spogliatoio c'è veramente fiducia in Allegri? Oppure sanno che ci resta ancora per poco e quindi in fondo, inutile dare di più.


----------



## Tesla (24 Settembre 2012)

"Il tecnico rossonero non potrà *dirigere* la squadra durante il match contro il Cagliari in programma mercoledì a San Siro."

ahahah l'utilizzo di quel verbo riferito ad Allegri mi sembra veramente inappropriato.


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Settembre 2012)

Meritata o no sta squalifica vedremo cosa combinerà la squadra con Tassotti primo allenatore.


----------



## Petrecte (24 Settembre 2012)

Spero che la partita di Udine se la riguardi bene il nostro mister,siamo partiti bene poi Guidolin ha urlato alla squadra di passare al 4-3-1-2 e hanno cominciato a prendere campo,da li in poi la partita è cambiata....allora vuol dire che forse si può anche cambiare la disposizione in campo per cercare di creare problemi all'avversario ...vero Allergia ?


----------



## Tobi (25 Settembre 2012)

ma non illudetevi, al momento non lo esoneranno mai e poi mai.. certo se fa 10 sconfitte di fila allora il discorso cambia ma alla società non conviene affatto cambiare allenatore per motivi semplicissimi:

Adesso il capro espiatorio è allegri, se cambiano allenatore e si hanno risultati di ***** la colpa allora su chi cadrà? sulla società ovviamente e sulle scelte assurde fatte..

Cambiare allenatore inoltre vuol dire dover rifare una preparazione, assimilare nuovi meccanismi.. è un processo che non si acquisisce in 1 giorno ma in 3-4 mesi quindi state tranquilli che allegri al momento è in cassaforte.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Settembre 2012)

Allegri ha sicuramente tante colpe e anche io che lo stimo in questi giorni ho pensato che fosse giusto cambiare... il problema della squadra è oltre che tecnico, psicologico... su questo secondo me ha inciso anche il comportamento della dirigenza, che in pratica ha messo Max in discussione fin dalla sconfitta in *amichevole *con il Real Madrid (ma potremmo dire anche da Milan-Barcellona 0-0)... da quel momento non ci siamo più rialzati perdendo il Berlusconi e in campionato contro cani e porci... adesso in un ambiente che ha perso tanti leader come fai a mettere pressione dopo una tournee negli USA? e come fa max a provare i giocatori se gli dici che non deve fare troppi cambi in un amichevole? la squadra lavora serenamente da allora? io sinceramente questo comportamento non l'ho capito, preferirei un Zamparini che esonera a caso appena vede qualcosa che non va piuttosto che una società che critica, ma conferma la fiducia a ogni partita, in pratica è come se Allegri avesse avuto 5 ultimatum e adesso il sesto, tipo Ranieri all'Inter l'anno scorso, a sto punto meglio esonerare con 0 ultimatum

tatticamente... ripensando alla tournèè avevo visto comunque un gioco diverso, con Schalke e Chelsea, più velocità, anche senza giocare con una punta di peso... forse è così che dovremmo provare a giocare, senza Pazzini, magari con Bojan, affiancato da Urby e Robinho, vediamo in che condizioni è R7


----------



## Jino (25 Settembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Allegri ha sicuramente tante colpe e anche io che lo stimo in questi giorni ho pensato che fosse giusto cambiare... il problema della squadra è oltre che tecnico, psicologico... su questo secondo me ha inciso anche il comportamento della dirigenza, che in pratica ha messo Max in discussione fin dalla sconfitta in *amichevole *con il Real Madrid (ma potremmo dire anche da Milan-Barcellona 0-0)... da quel momento non ci siamo più rialzati perdendo il Berlusconi e in campionato contro cani e porci... adesso in un ambiente che ha perso tanti leader come fai a mettere pressione dopo una tournee negli USA? e come fa max a provare i giocatori se gli dici che non deve fare troppi cambi in un amichevole? la squadra lavora serenamente da allora? io sinceramente questo comportamento non l'ho capito, preferirei un Zamparini che esonera a caso appena vede qualcosa che non va piuttosto che una società che critica, ma conferma la fiducia a ogni partita, in pratica è come se Allegri avesse avuto 5 ultimatum e adesso il sesto, tipo Ranieri all'Inter l'anno scorso, a sto punto meglio esonerare con 0 ultimatum
> 
> tatticamente... ripensando alla tournèè avevo visto comunque un gioco diverso, con Schalke e Chelsea, più velocità, anche senza giocare con una punta di peso... forse è così che dovremmo provare a giocare, senza Pazzini, magari con Bojan, affiancato da Urby e Robinho, vediamo in che condizioni è R7



Io voglio sottolineare una cosa agghiacciante. Allegri ha detto che l'arrivo di Pazzini ha complicato le cose, non per il ragazzo in sè ma per le sue caratteristiche. 
Perchè per tutta l'estate hanno lavorato ad un'idea tattica e han dovuto cambiarla per il pazzo. 

Ma questo società lavora in sintonia con l'allenatore o cosa!? 

Chiaro che Pazzini è stato l'investimento estivo, non lo puoi lasciare in panchina adesso.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io voglio sottolineare una cosa agghiacciante. Allegri ha detto che l'arrivo di Pazzini ha complicato le cose, non per il ragazzo in sè ma per le sue caratteristiche.
> Perchè per tutta l'estate hanno lavorato ad un'idea tattica e han dovuto cambiarla per il pazzo.
> 
> Ma questo società lavora in sintonia con l'allenatore o cosa!?
> ...



secondo me Pazzini può giocare, ma se gioca deve avere De Sciglio ed Emanuelson larghi a crossare e una seconda punta alla Robinho... se giochiamo con Abate e Antonini è un altra storia


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Settembre 2012)

ma perchè si è alzato infuriato al secondo gol del faraone?


----------



## #Dodo90# (26 Settembre 2012)

Porta pure sfiga, manca lui e vinciamo...


----------



## Jino (26 Settembre 2012)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> ma perchè si è alzato infuriato al secondo gol del faraone?



Più che infuriato direi che si è liberato di un peso


----------



## Tobi (28 Settembre 2012)

stiamo piano piano arrivando a quello che predichiamo da settimane.. 

Dentro stabilmente de sciglio

Boateng in mediana con De Jong e Montolivo e davanti il tridente con El Sharawy Pazzini e Robinho...

Meglio tardi che mai max


----------



## Snake (29 Settembre 2012)

Questo incompetente sarebbe da cacciare all'istante solo per come sta gestendo El Sharaway, penso sia rimasto l'unico koglione che non ha ancora capito che il ragazzo a sinistra è un altro giocatore.


----------



## Ataraxia (29 Settembre 2012)

Ci ha messo solo 30 minuti per capirlo,ha i suoi tempi


----------



## bmb (29 Settembre 2012)

Pedate nel sedere.


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Settembre 2012)

che cambi del cavolo oggi


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Settembre 2012)

Meriterebbe l'esonero solo per aver fatto giocare mezz'ora il nostro giocatore più forte fuori posizione.

Ma poi gli ho tirato tanti di quegli insulti quando ha messo robinho dietro pazzini.... Niente, lui ha il feticcio del trequartista, anche se in rosa non ce l'abbiamo.


----------



## pennyhill (3 Ottobre 2012)

Ancora in versione embrionale ma, qualcosa sta provando a cambiare, spero sia solo l’inizio. Non vinceremo comunque nulla però almeno dimostrare di voler cambiare l’inerzia.


----------



## Jino (3 Ottobre 2012)

Deve dare più coraggio a questa squadra, i ragazzi hanno bisogno di coraggio. Eravamo partiti molto bene, sia come atteggiamento che come disposizione in campo. Poi appena veniamo attaccati ci sciogliamo, perdiamo coraggio e convinzione. Il più grosso problema di questo gruppo è mentale.


----------



## 2515 (3 Ottobre 2012)

4-2-3-1, poi 4-3-3 e poi 5-4-1. Sono scioccato che abbia cambiato modulo 3 volte.
Comunque buona mentalità da parte sua, ogni volta che c'era un calcio piazzato per loro ha sclerato come un animale.


----------



## iceman. (3 Ottobre 2012)

E' sempre la stessa cosa, primi 20' di fuoco, poi per 60' subiamo e gli ultimi 10' a vanvera


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Ottobre 2012)

grande oggi... in ripresa...


----------



## The Ripper (3 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> E' sempre la stessa cosa, primi 20' di fuoco, poi per 60' subiamo e gli ultimi 10' a vanvera


Beh, questo è un problema dei giocatori, non del mister.
E' andato in Russia e ha messo un modulo provato in allenamento ma nuovo. Ha avuto coraggio..però è evidente che questa squadra non riesce a reggere nemmeno 'sto modulo. La soluzione non è cambiare sistema di gioco, ma puntellare la difesa e il centrocampo.
Teoricamente Montolivo-De Jong è il centrocampo giusto se vuoi giocare col 4-2-3-1... se non fosse che entrambi sono sopravvalutati.
E' assurdo, lo so, ma a questo punto dobbiamo sperare in Muntari.

p.s. Allegri ha cambiato 3 moduli in 1 mese... alla faccia della "poca elasticità" mentale.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Ottobre 2012)

Finalmente ha iniziato a cambiare...MA....non c'è niente da fare, sono scarsi sti giocatori ma scarsi scarsi


----------



## Heisenberg (3 Ottobre 2012)

Saremo scarsi ma lui trasmette la stessa grinta di una carcassa.


----------



## Jino (3 Ottobre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Beh, questo è un problema dei giocatori, non del mister.
> E' andato in Russia e ha messo un modulo provato in allenamento ma nuovo. Ha avuto coraggio..però è evidente che questa squadra non riesce a reggere nemmeno 'sto modulo. La soluzione non è cambiare sistema di gioco, ma puntellare la difesa e il centrocampo.
> Teoricamente Montolivo-De Jong è il centrocampo giusto se vuoi giocare col 4-2-3-1... se non fosse che entrambi sono sopravvalutati.
> E' assurdo, lo so, ma a questo punto dobbiamo sperare in Muntari.
> ...



Dai, non diamo meriti eccessivi ora, l'ha fatto perchè la dirigenza l'ha chiesto, l'ha fatto perchè la tifoseria a gran voce l'ha fatto. A mio avviso i motivi sono più questi. Poi, ha provato perchè tanto non ha più nulla da perdere.


----------



## The P (3 Ottobre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Finalmente ha iniziato a cambiare...MA....non c'è niente da fare, sono scarsi sti giocatori ma scarsi scarsi



Tifo'o avrà cambiato anche modulo (dopo che lo gridavano a gran voce tifosi, sportivi e Galliani) ma un movimento tattico in 3 anni ancora non si è visto.
Saranno anche scarsi, ma lui è dello stesso livello anche peggio.


----------



## Jino (3 Ottobre 2012)

Stasera comunque ha fatto 3 cambi davvero ottimi, per dire qualcosa in sua difesa


----------



## The P (3 Ottobre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Dai, non diamo meriti eccessivi ora, l'ha fatto perchè la dirigenza l'ha chiesto, l'ha fatto perchè la tifoseria a gran voce l'ha fatto. A mio avviso i motivi sono più questi. Poi, ha provato perchè tanto non ha più nulla da perdere.



Spalletti in 20 minuti, quando subiva di brutto, ha cambiato anche lui 3 moduli ed è riuscito a trovare quello che ci ha messo sotto. Altra pasta proprio...


----------



## The Ripper (3 Ottobre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Dai, non diamo meriti eccessivi ora, l'ha fatto perchè la dirigenza l'ha chiesto, l'ha fatto perchè la tifoseria a gran voce l'ha fatto. A mio avviso i motivi sono più questi. Poi, ha provato perchè tanto non ha più nulla da perdere.



Sinceramente non ricordo un allenatore che ha cambiato modulo perché la tifoseria lo chiede.
A me sembra che, anche se a sprazzi, Allegri abbia provato cose nuove quest'anno. Dal 4-3-3 al 4-2-3-1.

In ogni caso non 'sto dando nessun merito eccessivo. Ho sempre espresso il mio pensiero su di lui, anche negli editoriali sul blog. Per me ha sbagliato diverse cose, ma bisogna dare a Cesare quel che è di Cesare: in un mese ha cambiato 3 moduli. E' un dato di fatto, non necessariamente un MERITO. Anche perché la squadra sempre schifo ha fatto...!! 
Io dico che la squadra è davvero troppo scarsa, soprattutto dietro e a centrocampo. Ancora oggi nessuno ha capito quale possa essere la formazione tipo. De Jong stesso è un mediocre. Appena torna Muntari spero giochi lui.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Ottobre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Tifo'o avrà cambiato anche modulo (dopo che lo gridavano a gran voce tifosi, sportivi e Galliani) ma un movimento tattico in 3 anni ancora non si è visto.
> Saranno anche scarsi, ma lui è dello stesso livello anche peggio.



Si ma sono d'accordo eh, io continuo a pensare che sia meglio esonerarlo


----------



## 2515 (3 Ottobre 2012)

Pazzini prende falli e tiene su la squadra.
Nocerino da copertura migliore nel 4-3-3 quando si cerca il terzo gol.
Yepes fa sempre la sua porca figura.

Una volta tanto ha azzeccato i cambi. Vedere Yepes con Hulk a terra urlare a Spalletti "non dire ******* che ho preso la palla!!" non ha prezzo.XD


----------



## Tobi (3 Ottobre 2012)

la chiave tattica secondo me sarà il pieno recupero di binho, lui dietro la punta riesce a far benissimo perchè sa legare centrocampo e attacco e a noi in questo momento manca tantissimo perchè boateng al momento sta giocando per i ***** suoi. 

Io proverei a giocare cosi:

Abbiati
Abate Yepes Zapata De Sciglio
De Jong Montolivo
Boateng Binho El 92
Bojan

e quanto meno li davanti hai molta fantasia.. Ditemi quello che volete ma Emanuelson non c'entra nulla in questo modulo, preferisco meglio il Boa defilato a destra che Twitter, non ha la cattiveria per giocare negli ultimi 30 metri.


----------



## bmb (4 Ottobre 2012)

Ovvio. Emanuelson deve entrare al 70' se dobbiamo giocare in contropiede. A quel punto può diventare pericoloso.


----------



## gabuz (4 Ottobre 2012)

[MENTION=160]Tobi[/MENTION] http://www.milanworld.net/regolamento-e-comunicazioni/1111-linguaggio-volgare-ed-autocensura-importante-leggete-tutti.html


----------



## Tobi (4 Ottobre 2012)

chiedo venia per la parola volgare, non ci ho nemmeno fatto caso. Scusate


----------



## gabuz (6 Ottobre 2012)

Tobi ha scritto:


> chiedo venia per la parola volgare, non ci ho nemmeno fatto caso. Scusate


----------



## The Ripper (7 Ottobre 2012)

Ma stasera ripropone il 4-2-3-1 fluido?


----------



## Clint Eastwood (7 Ottobre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non ricordo un allenatore che ha cambiato modulo perché la tifoseria lo chiede.
> A me sembra che, anche se a sprazzi, Allegri abbia provato cose nuove quest'anno. Dal 4-3-3 al 4-2-3-1.
> 
> In ogni caso non 'sto dando nessun merito eccessivo. Ho sempre espresso il mio pensiero su di lui, anche negli editoriali sul blog. Per me ha sbagliato diverse cose, ma bisogna dare a Cesare quel che è di Cesare: in un mese ha cambiato 3 moduli. E' un dato di fatto, non necessariamente un MERITO. Anche perché la squadra sempre schifo ha fatto...!!
> Io dico che la squadra è davvero troppo scarsa, soprattutto dietro e a centrocampo. Ancora oggi nessuno ha capito quale possa essere la formazione tipo. De Jong stesso è un mediocre. Appena torna Muntari spero giochi lui.



Pero Jack secondo te questa squadra è da metà classifica? voglio dire, qui si tratta di capire se sto allenatore riesce a farti guadagnare quei 15-20 punti in piu' rispetto a uno qualunque, come succede con uno bravo, oppure no.
Non so, io ho idea che con il livello attuale della serie A, Conte con questa squadra ti lotterebbe per il titolo.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (7 Ottobre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Dai, non diamo meriti eccessivi ora, l'ha fatto perchè la dirigenza l'ha chiesto, l'ha fatto perchè la tifoseria a gran voce l'ha fatto. A mio avviso i motivi sono più questi. Poi, ha provato perchè tanto non ha più nulla da perdere.



sottoscrivo


----------



## iceman. (7 Ottobre 2012)

Anticipo gia' le dichiarazioni post- derby ,

qualora dovessimo perderlo 1,3,7 o 10 a 0 "no, e' stato un bel derby, i ragazzi hanno fatto una buona partita e oggi non gli si poteva chiedere di piu"
qualora dovessimo vincerlo" i ragazzi hanno fatto una buona partita, dobbiamo continuare cosi'"
qualora dovessimo pareggiare " i ragazzi hanno fatto una buona partita, siamo solo all'inizio"


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Anticipo gia' le dichiarazioni post- derby ,
> 
> qualora dovessimo perderlo 1,3,7 o 10 a 0 "no, e' stato un bel derby, i ragazzi hanno fatto una buona partita e oggi non gli si poteva chiedere di piu"
> qualora dovessimo vincerlo" i ragazzi hanno fatto una buona partita, dobbiamo continuare cosi'"
> qualora dovessimo pareggiare " i ragazzi hanno fatto una buona partita, siamo solo all'inizio"



Tipo football manager con le stesse risposte predefinite.


----------



## Francy (7 Ottobre 2012)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Pero Jack secondo te questa squadra è da metà classifica? voglio dire, qui si tratta di capire se sto allenatore riesce a farti guadagnare quei 15-20 punti in piu' rispetto a uno qualunque, come succede con uno bravo, oppure no.
> Non so, io ho idea che con il livello attuale della serie A, Conte con questa squadra ti lotterebbe per il titolo.



Ripeto, voi guardate la rosa in maniera asettica, come se i calciatori fossero robot, ma lo vogliamo capire che, seppur la rosa qualitativamente è da europa League, il trauma di aver perso leader d'attacco, di difesa e di spogliatoio tutti insieme senza rimpiazzarli è una delle cose più gravi nel calcio?


----------



## iceman. (7 Ottobre 2012)

Allora, per quanto bisogna sopportarlo? Colpa sua o meno, i fatti dicono 4 perse su 7.


Ariaaa


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Ottobre 2012)

non può fare di meglio,la squadra è assolutamente scarsa,e imbottita di pip.pe...manco mourinho riuscirebbe a tirar fuori qualcosa da questi elementi


----------



## Tesla (7 Ottobre 2012)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> non può fare di meglio,la squadra è assolutamente scarsa,e imbottita di pip.pe...manco mourinho riuscirebbe a tirar fuori qualcosa da questi elementi



stai scherzando vero? 7 punti in 7 partite e non può fare di meglio? vuoi dire che abbiamo la stessa rosa del pescara? 7 gol su palle inattive e non può fare di meglio? Boateng lasciato in campo perchè? Tutti quei cross con Bojan in attacco a che servono? Avete scordato tutti gli errori che sto tizio ha fatto fino ad ora? Non giustificatelo più o ci porterà a fondo... ripeto dopo 7 punti in 7 partite non ha più scusanti...


----------



## Snake (8 Ottobre 2012)

Sotto nel risultato e in superiorità numerica al di là di come stava giocando il giocatore più forte attualmente in rosa non lo devi togliere mai perchè come ha già dimostrato il gol te lo può inventare dal nulla da un momento all'altro. Queste sono cose che mi fanno imbestialire.


----------



## Jino (8 Ottobre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Sotto nel risultato e in superiorità numerica al di là di come stava giocando il giocatore più forte attualmente in rosa non lo devi togliere mai perchè come ha già dimostrato il gol te lo può inventare dal nulla da un momento all'altro. Queste sono cose che mi fanno imbestialire.



Era palesemente stanco dai. Sta giocando ogni 3 giorni da settimane e in Russia ha fatto una partita per corsa, sacrificio e applicazione pazzesca. 

Se l'ha tolto è perchè spunto non ne aveva più.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Ottobre 2012)

Toglie El Shaarawy l'unico che può inventare il pareggio e mette il morto di Pazzini. Grazie Allegri.


----------



## yelle (8 Ottobre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Era palesemente stanco dai. Sta giocando ogni 3 giorni da settimane e in Russia ha fatto una partita per corsa, sacrificio e applicazione pazzesca.


sì, vabhè, ma se Allegri evitasse di fargli correre i chilometri ad ogni partita Stephan non si stancherebbe così tanto. Questo dimostra solo che non sa gestire i giocatori che ha (soprattutto quelli buoni) nell'ottica delle partite importanti. Come se l'esempio di Emanuelson già non fosse abbastanza.

E poi che vuol dire andare a rompere le palle all'arbitro al SECONDO MINUTO DI GIOCO?!


----------



## Snake (8 Ottobre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Era palesemente stanco dai. Sta giocando ogni 3 giorni da settimane e in Russia ha fatto una partita per corsa, sacrificio e applicazione pazzesca.
> 
> Se l'ha tolto è perchè spunto non ne aveva più.


M'è sembrato più stanco Pazzini quando è entrato.


----------



## 2515 (8 Ottobre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> sì, vabhè, ma se Allegri evitasse di fargli correre i chilometri ad ogni partita Stephan non si stancherebbe così tanto. Questo dimostra solo che non sa gestire i giocatori che ha (soprattutto quelli buoni) nell'ottica delle partite importanti. Come se l'esempio di Emanuelson già non fosse abbastanza.
> 
> E poi che vuol dire andare a rompere le palle all'arbitro al SECONDO MINUTO DI GIOCO?!



Quando il miglior difensore avversario ti falcia l'uomo da dietro a centrocampo e quello non da manco il giallo solo perché è l'inizio della partita tu che fai? Samuel ammonito avrebbe significato l'intera difesa nerazzurra in difficoltà, visto che samuel è l'unico difensore centrale capace di fare il suo lavoro, senza di lui avremmo vinto 6-0. Le imbarcate l'inter le ha prese quasi solamente in sua assenza.


----------



## folletto (8 Ottobre 2012)

In teoria l'uscita di De Sciglio per un attaccante e lo spostamento di Emanuela a terzino sarebbe stata una mossa giustisima, peccato che l'ingresso di Robinho ha praticamente annullato il vantaggio dell'uomo in più


----------



## yelle (8 Ottobre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Quando il miglior difensore avversario ti falcia l'uomo da dietro a centrocampo e quello non da manco il giallo solo perché è l'inizio della partita tu che fai? Samuel ammonito avrebbe significato l'intera difesa nerazzurra in difficoltà, visto che samuel è l'unico difensore centrale capace di fare il suo lavoro, senza di lui avremmo vinto 6-0. Le imbarcate l'inter le ha prese quasi solamente in sua assenza.


ma non vai a rompere i ******** all'arbitro AL SECONDO MINUTO DI GIOCO, un po' di professionalità, dai! Che poi all'arbitro cresce subito il dente avvelenato verso di te e la squadra che alleni! Allegri in quel frangente l'unica cosa che ha dimostrato è stata quella di essere nervoso per la partita.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Ottobre 2012)

Quante partite deve perdere per essere esonerato sto qui?
Siamo a 4 sconfitte in 7 partite di campionato e ora inizieranno partite con squadre serie, rischiamo di fare il record di sconfitte


----------



## iceman. (8 Ottobre 2012)

Bisogna essere dei fenomeni per avere una media punti inferiore alla juve di del neri. 

Il nuovo capello" cit
"ehh sta gia' pensando alla premier"
"in italia nessuno piu' bravo di lui"


----------



## samburke (8 Ottobre 2012)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quante partite deve perdere per essere esonerato sto qui?
> Siamo a 4 sconfitte in 7 partite di campionato e ora inizieranno partite con squadre serie, rischiamo di fare il record di sconfitte



E poi chi ci mettono al suo posto? I miracoli non li fa nessuno, al massimo puoi fare 4-5 punti di più in fondo alla stagione. Esonerarlo e metterci un altro allenatore significa poco, la squadra andrebbe male e allora la colpa sarebbe della società. Devono aspettare almeno gennaio per esonerarlo così da poter intervenire nuovamente sul mercato e scaricare le colpe tutte su di lui.


----------



## 2515 (8 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Bisogna essere dei fenomeni per avere una media punti inferiore alla juve di del neri.
> 
> Il nuovo capello" cit
> "ehh sta gia' pensando alla premier"
> "in italia nessuno piu' bravo di lui"


La juve di Del Neri nel girone di andata, come quella di Ferrara, era considerata una potenziale candidata per lo scudetto.


----------



## Cm Punk (8 Ottobre 2012)

Sfortuna, gol dentro non visti, rigori non dati ecc..
Sta di fatto che non vinciamo mai un big match!
Qualsiasi altro allenatore sarebbe stato esonerato subito.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (8 Ottobre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Ripeto, voi guardate la rosa in maniera asettica, come se i calciatori fossero robot, ma lo vogliamo capire che, seppur la rosa qualitativamente è da europa League, il trauma di aver perso leader d'attacco, di difesa e di spogliatoio tutti insieme senza rimpiazzarli è una delle cose più gravi nel calcio?



Puo' darsi, ma un ruolino di marcia quasi da retrocessione mi sembra esagerato.
Posso capire tutto, tempo per ambientarsi, rosa indebolita etc ma 4 sconfitte su 7 gare è troppo.


----------



## S T B (8 Ottobre 2012)

nel derby se non altro ha tirato fuori un pò di grinta senza subire come sempre, ma se non risolve il problema dei calci piazzati siamo fregati dato che non lo cacceranno mai. E se non avessimo preso i gol su calci piazzati avremmo diversi punti in più...


----------



## Heisenberg (8 Ottobre 2012)

Qualcuno gli dica di allenare la squadra sui calci piazzati in difesa, magari. Ogni tanto eh.


----------



## Francy (8 Ottobre 2012)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Puo' darsi, ma un ruolino di marcia quasi da retrocessione mi sembra esagerato.
> Posso capire tutto, tempo per ambientarsi, rosa indebolita etc ma 4 sconfitte su 7 gare è troppo.



Può darsi, però dipende molto da squadra a squadra. La Samp, due anni fa, c'è rimasta ed è retrocessa, eppure aveva comunque un organico di valore anche senza Cassano e Pazzini. Sicuramente migliore di alcune squadre che si sono salvate. L'Inter l'anno passato che aveva perso qualche leader si è vista la fine che ha fatto, e non aveva ceduto tutti i pezzi che abbiamo ceduto noi.

Non è la questione dell'ambientamento dei nuovi nè della rosa indebolita, il problema è che questa squadra non ha nessuno che la possa guidare. In molti prendono in giro Antonini perchè si era definito "Lidèr", ma purtroppo è così. I Senatori di oggi non hanno il carattere nè le capacità tecniche per prendere la squadra per mano, e la squadra manca di gente che sappia cosa vuol dire vincere. Senza parlare del fatto che chi creava il gioco e guidava i reparti l'anno scorso non c'è più.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (9 Ottobre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Può darsi, però dipende molto da squadra a squadra. La Samp, due anni fa, c'è rimasta ed è retrocessa, eppure aveva comunque un organico di valore anche senza Cassano e Pazzini. Sicuramente migliore di alcune squadre che si sono salvate. L'Inter l'anno passato che aveva perso qualche leader si è vista la fine che ha fatto, e non aveva ceduto tutti i pezzi che abbiamo ceduto noi.
> 
> Non è la questione dell'ambientamento dei nuovi nè della rosa indebolita, il problema è che questa squadra non ha nessuno che la possa guidare. In molti prendono in giro Antonini perchè si era definito "Lidèr", ma purtroppo è così. I Senatori di oggi non hanno il carattere nè le capacità tecniche per prendere la squadra per mano, e la squadra manca di gente che sappia cosa vuol dire vincere. Senza parlare del fatto che chi creava il gioco e guidava i reparti l'anno scorso non c'è più.



Nessuno chiede ad Allegri lo scudetto, tutti sappiamo di che livello è questa squadra. Come dici giustamente ha perso almeno un pilastro per reparto, non ha più leaders ed è chiaramente piu' debole dell'anno scorso. 
Pero' sbagli a scagionare l'allenatore da responsabilità perchè chi si ostina a voler guardare solo i limiti della squadra questo fa. 
Il primo leader, il primo motivatore deve essere lui e a me non sembra che Allegri abbia queste caratteristiche. Se cosi fosse l'anno scorso sarebbe andata diversamente.
A questo aggiungo considerazioni di natura strettamente tecnico-tattica: la squadra è nuova e non c'è la qualità dell'anno scorso, ma perchè non corre, non fa pressing, non sembra avere mai soluzioni tattiche fluide? Su cosa ha lavorato da luglio fino a una settimana fà? Perchè francy quando una squadra non ha grandi giocatori ma gioca bene a calcio si vede. Guardiamo la Fiorentina, ha forse un organico cosi superiore al nostro? direi di no, eppure senza senatori, leaders storici e nonostante sia cambiata molto gioca bene a calcio e fa i suoi risultati.
Forse perchè ha Montella sulla panchina?


----------



## Francy (9 Ottobre 2012)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Nessuno chiede ad Allegri lo scudetto, tutti sappiamo di che livello è questa squadra. Come dici giustamente ha perso almeno un pilastro per reparto, non ha più leaders ed è chiaramente piu' debole dell'anno scorso.
> Pero' sbagli a scagionare l'allenatore da responsabilità perchè chi si ostina a voler guardare solo i limiti della squadra questo fa.
> Il primo leader, il primo motivatore deve essere lui e a me non sembra che Allegri abbia queste caratteristiche. Se cosi fosse l'anno scorso sarebbe andata diversamente.
> A questo aggiungo considerazioni di natura strettamente tecnico-tattica: la squadra è nuova e non c'è la qualità dell'anno scorso, ma perchè non corre, non fa pressing, non sembra avere mai soluzioni tattiche fluide? Su cosa ha lavorato da luglio fino a una settimana fà? Perchè francy quando una squadra non ha grandi giocatori ma gioca bene a calcio si vede. Guardiamo la Fiorentina, ha forse un organico cosi superiore al nostro? direi di no, eppure senza senatori, leaders storici e nonostante sia cambiata molto gioca bene a calcio e fa i suoi risultati.
> Forse perchè ha Montella sulla panchina?



Sul fatto che anche Allegri non è un grande leader e motivatore siamo d'accordo.
Per la Fiorentina, fondamentalmente, no. Per vari motivi.
Prima di tutto il suo leader se l'è tenuto, Jovetic, poi veniva da due anni da urlo, con una squadra costruita male e gestita peggio (come noi quest'anno), e adesso ha tanta voglia di riscatto.

Infine, dettaglio non da poco, la nostra squadra non solo non ha grandi giocatori, ma non ha nemmeno giocatori di una certa qualità a centrocampo. Come fai ad avere azioni fluide se non hai gente capace di fare passaggi a più di due metri di distanza. Boateng, ad esempio, corre e pressa, ma quando scatta in profondità (e nel derby l'ha più volte fatto) non è servito da nessuno perchè non abbiamo, tranne Montolivo, giocatori capaci di farlo.
è facile giocare bene e correre bene quando hai 3-4 giocatori che sono in grado di dialogare e triangolare, cosa che a noi, prima di questo cambio di modulo, è mancata. Una squadra per giocare bene a calcio ha bisogno di un centrocampo tecnico, altrimenti mai giocherà un calcio fluido.
Per il resto non credo che il Milan corra poco in campo. A meno che tu non parli dei movimenti senza palla quando abbiamo il possesso, ma così torniamo al punto precedente. Se non hai nessuno che ti serve sulla corsa a centrocampo perchè non c'è nessuno capace di fare il lancio aspetti e ti fai dare la palla sui piedi.


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Qualcuno gli dica di allenare la squadra sui calci piazzati in difesa, magari. Ogni tanto eh.



deve essere una cosa che abbiamo nel dna, è dai tempi di ancelotti che ci portiamo dietro questo problema. 
cambiano gli allenatori ma il risultato non cambia. 

l'unico che ci ha risolto un pò la situazione è stato ibra ovviamente.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (10 Ottobre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Sul fatto che anche Allegri non è un grande leader e motivatore siamo d'accordo.
> Per la Fiorentina, fondamentalmente, no. Per vari motivi.
> Prima di tutto il suo leader se l'è tenuto, Jovetic, poi veniva da due anni da urlo, con una squadra costruita male e gestita peggio (come noi quest'anno), e adesso ha tanta voglia di riscatto.
> 
> ...



Il nostro centrocampo non è eccelso, ma se nel 4-3-3 giocasse mezzala Boateng e non Nocerino, quel centrocampo di cui parli sarebbe molto meno scarso di quanto è. Anche perchè non credo che Montolivo e De Jong non sappiamo fare due passaggi a 2 metri di distanza, magari non sono il top e non sono al top. 
Poi per ora ha scelto il centrocampo a 2, ma nsomma il parco centrocampisti della fiorentina a me non sembra superiore al nostro, mi spiace.
E poi ancora, se continuiamo vedere Boateng regista d'attacco quando è evidente che è ormai inutile in quel ruolo la colpa di chi è se non la sua?
Altra cosa: che ora il leader in campo e nello spogliatoio della Fiorentina sia Jovetic è quantomeno prematuro dai cosi come non mi sembra che ci sia questa superiorità di giocatori di cui parli, anzi è sicuramente il contrario, tieni conto che la fiorentina tolto Jovetic in avanti è inesistente, eppure...torniamo sempre là...


----------



## Francy (10 Ottobre 2012)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Il nostro centrocampo non è eccelso, ma se nel 4-3-3 giocasse mezzala Boateng e non Nocerino, quel centrocampo di cui parli sarebbe molto meno scarso di quanto è. Anche perchè non credo che Montolivo e De Jong non sappiamo fare due passaggi a 2 metri di distanza, magari non sono al top e non sono il top. Poi per ora ha scelto il centrocampo a 2. In generale comunque il parco centrocampisti della fiorentina a me non sembra superiore al nostro , mi spiace.
> Poi se continuiamo vedere Boateng regista d'attacco quando è evidente che è ormai inutile in quel ruolo la colpa di chi è se non la sua?
> Infine che ora il leader in campo e nello spogliatoio della Fiorentina sia Jovetic è quantomeno prematuro dai.
> E ripeto non c'è questa superiorità di giocatori di cui parli, anzi tieni conto che la fiorentina tolto Jovetic in avanti è inesistente, eppure....torniamo sempre là..



"Leader" nel senso che più o meno è su di lui che la squadra conta, è lui che organizza la manovra.
Montolivo per ora non era in forma, soprattutto perchè si è fatto male. Boateng tutte le volte che ha giocato in mediana non ha fatto bene. La Fiorentina non ha giocatori migliori, ma ha giocatori che sanno cosa vuol dire far correre la palla, lo stesso Borja Valero ha delle belle geometrie che non sono nelle corde di molti dei nostri centrocampisti. Senza contare che molti laggiù sono alla ricerca di un riscatto. Valero viene da una retrocessione, Fernandez e Rodriguez da infortuni importanti, Aquilani da bocciature e infortuni gravi. De Jong non è uno che azzecca il lancio illuminante, non ne fa e basta. è ottimo nel recuperare palloni, ma non crea la superiorità numerica.

Se a tutto questo ci aggiungiamo che Robinho non ha più voglia e che l'ambiente è completamente a terra per le cessioni scopri il perchè della nostra situazione a prescindere di chi sta sulla panchina. Ripeto, la Samp c'è rimasta due anni fa, eppure aveva un organico sicuramente superiore almeno a Lecce e Cesena anche senza Cassano e Pazzini.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (10 Ottobre 2012)

Mi sta venendo un leggero dubbio che io e te abbiamo opinioni leggermente diverse


----------



## Clint Eastwood (10 Ottobre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Ripeto, la Samp c'è rimasta due anni fa, eppure aveva un organico sicuramente superiore almeno a Lecce e Cesena anche senza Cassano e Pazzini.



Cos'è un presagio?


----------



## Francy (10 Ottobre 2012)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Mi sta venendo un leggero dubbio che io e te abbiamo opinioni leggermente diverse



Alla fine è il succo del forum. Ognuno qui ha una sua opinione e una sua idea di calcio, a me fa piacere di discutere su tutto e ascoltare tutti!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Cos'è un presagio?



Spero di no! Spero rimanga un semplice esempio


----------



## Clint Eastwood (10 Ottobre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Alla fine è il succo del forum. Ognuno qui ha una sua opinione e una sua idea di calcio, a me fa piacere di discutere su tutto e ascoltare tutti!
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## runner (11 Ottobre 2012)

dunque vorrei fare poi dopo la partita con la lazio il punto della situazione.....

abbiamo perso un derby nel quale (a parte il gol di Monto regolare) se anche avessimo giocato per due giorni di fila non avremmo mai segnato (sono i misteri del calcio)

adesso che il Mister avrà un po' di tempo per lavorare con i ragazze e si staccherà un po' la spina mi auguro di vedere un Milan spumeggiante a livello fisico (almeno quello visto che la tecnica del centrocampo è a livello 2 in una scala da uno a 10)

poi basta errori stupidi......
Emanuelson o gioca a sinistra o sta in pancha, Boateng a centrocampo e per favore Yepes titolare dall' inizio!!


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Ottobre 2012)

runner ha scritto:


> dunque vorrei fare poi dopo la partita con la lazio il punto della situazione.....
> 
> abbiamo perso un derby nel quale (a parte il gol di Monto regolare) se anche avessimo giocato per due giorni di fila non avremmo mai segnato (sono i misteri del calcio)
> 
> ...


se mi da il gol di montolivo gliene facciamo 4, se mi dai il rigore su robinho la vinciamo nel finale..ne sono convinto


----------



## iceman. (11 Ottobre 2012)

Se questo se quello. 
Probabile che se avessero convalidato il gol , avremmo vinto, ma il risultato dice 0-1 per l'inter


----------



## runner (17 Ottobre 2012)

io dico solo una cosa......
Strama è un mezzo allenatore e lo sanno anche i sassi ma gode della fiducia del presidente e riesce a fare leva sull' aspetto mentale per vincere qualche partita in più di quello che dovrebbe

Conte è stato scelto come l' ultimo dei Moicani e messo a guardia della giuventinità e quindi anche lui a livello mentale riesce a portare al massimo i suoi giocatori

Se Allegri non piace che ci mettano qualcuno che gode di massima fiducia della proprietà.........così non si può andare avanti!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Ottobre 2012)

Ma...ma...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Ottobre 2012)

Ma per quanto ancora dobbiamo sopportarlo?
Comunque ormai la colpa non l'ha neanche più lui, ma Fester che non lo caccia per risparmiare qualche misero spicciolo


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Ottobre 2012)

Ma basta,BASTA!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Ottobre 2012)

Ha perso il controllo della squadra, non sa più che fare, è incappace di qualunque soluzione...è come una balena arenata su una spiaggia.
E i giocatori non si impegnano più perchè sanno che tanto ha i giorni contati.

Bisogna cambiare subito, non si risolverà nulla ma almeno si toglie qualche alibi ai giocatori e può arrivare una rinfrescata di novità in questo marciume generale.


----------



## robs91 (20 Ottobre 2012)

Cambia modulo(dopo delle prestazioni abbasatanza convincenti) perchè quello scarso di Nocerino si è lamentato.Rimette Antonini e l'inutile Pazzini in campo.
Che dire, un genio.


----------



## #Dodo90# (20 Ottobre 2012)

Urge perizia psichiatrica


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2012)

Non ci sta capendo più nulla.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Ottobre 2012)

Non ci sta capendo più nulla, verissimo.
Deve andare via.
E con lui almeno 22 giocatori.

Amelia, Abbiati, Abate (ennesima grandissima prova stasera), Bonera, Mexes, Antonini, Nocerino, De Jong, Montolivo, Pazzini, Robinho, Pato, Constant, Emanuelson, Flamini, ecc...ecc... Veramente gente mediocre che stanno bene solo in una squadretta come lo siamo ora.


----------



## iceman. (20 Ottobre 2012)

ehhh ma e' l'allenatore che ha fatto piu' punti di tutti in due anni


----------



## The P (20 Ottobre 2012)

che dire... niente, ho già detto tutto verso questo incubo.

Faccio solo un mea culpa per il mio entusiasmo e le mi parole di quando lo abbiamo ingaggiato.


----------



## Snake (20 Ottobre 2012)

C'è gente che è stata esonerata per molto meno, avanti così che ce ne andiamo dritti in B


----------



## Heisenberg (20 Ottobre 2012)

Da mandare via. Mette antonini quando ha de sciglio in panchina, ma anche mia nonna in cucina. Boateng clamorosamente penoso, titolare dietro le punte. Vedi miglioramenti col 4-2-3-1 ? Torna al 4-3-1-2. Non capisce na mazza, non infonde grinta, anzi mette paura ai giocatori, la paura che ha lui stesso. Organizzazione di gioco ? (la ha anche il chievo) zero. VIA SUBITO.


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Ottobre 2012)

Le piccole squadre quando non riescono più a fare risultato cambiano allenatore e alla prima partita col nuovo mister ritornano a vincere. Noi da squadruccia quale attualmente siamo dovremo seguire il loro esempio.


----------



## Harvey (20 Ottobre 2012)

Chiedo scusa a tutti quelli che lo dicevano da tempo, pensavo davvero che le sue colpe fossero poche ma guardando le cose con obiettività ormai c'è poco da difenderlo, mai due volte di seguito la stessa difesa, ritorno al vecchio modulo e squadra senza un minimo di idee. Avevate ragione, detto da uno che lo ha sempre difeso.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Ottobre 2012)

Mi dispiace per lui ma ormai non può più restare.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Ottobre 2012)

Ma tanto restera',inutile farla lunga.Ha un ingaggio da 5 mln e mandandolo via,anche mettendo Tasso al suo posto,lo dovresti pagare comunque e noi al momento siamo alla canna del gas!


----------



## Blu71 (20 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma tanto restera',inutile farla lunga.Ha un ingaggio da 5 mln e mandandolo via,anche mettendo Tasso al suo posto,lo dovresti pagare comunque e noi al momento siamo alla canna del gas!



Se come, purtroppo, temo non andrà bene neanche a Malaga, secondo me Allegri verrà esonerato.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se come, purtroppo, temo non andrà bene neanche a Malaga, secondo me Allegri verrà esonerato.



E allora speriamo negli andalusi,a questo punto ci resta questo!


----------



## Aphex (20 Ottobre 2012)

Non lo cacciano.
A. Non hanno i soldi per un altro allenatore
B. Lo vogliono usare come capro espiatorio, al termine della stagione
C. Se pure il suo sostituto dovesse fare male, non avrebbero più scuse


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Ottobre 2012)

Aphex ha scritto:


> Non lo cacciano.
> A. Non hanno i soldi per un altro allenatore
> B. Lo vogliono usare come capro espiatorio, al termine della stagione
> C. Se pure il suo sostituto dovesse fare male, non avrebbero più scuse



Se finiamo in B l'allenatore come capro espiatorio non basta.

Se non lo cambiano la B è tutt'altro che uno scherzo purtroppo...


----------



## iceman. (20 Ottobre 2012)

Galliani" allegri resta al 100%, i migliori de jong ed elsharaui, dobbiamo rialzarci in fretta"


----------



## Blu71 (20 Ottobre 2012)

Aphex ha scritto:


> Non lo cacciano.
> A. Non hanno i soldi per un altro allenatore
> B. Lo vogliono usare come capro espiatorio, al termine della stagione
> C. Se pure il suo sostituto dovesse fare male, non avrebbero più scuse



Tassotti è già in società. 
Tutti sanno che la società non spende.
Rimanere fuori dall'europa costerebbe più dell'ingaggio di Allegri.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> Galliani" allegri resta al 100%, i migliori de jong ed elsharaui, dobbiamo rialzarci in fretta"



Ice ma tu credi ancora a Galliani?


----------



## Frikez (20 Ottobre 2012)

_Abbiamo giocato male nel primo tempo ma abbiamo fatto un’ottima ripresa._

I-M-B-A-R-A-Z-Z-A-N-T-E


----------



## walter 22 (20 Ottobre 2012)

Non viene esonerato soltanto perchè dovrebbero pagargli lo stipendio questa è una cosa vergognosa. Nessuna squadra con un grande nome (di grande ci rimane solo quello) si ostinerebbe a non cambiare.


----------



## iceman. (20 Ottobre 2012)

Ci posso credere come non ci posso credere, ma per quanto posso pensare mi devo attenere alle dichiarazioni rilasciate, ovviamente non vedo l'ora che allegri vada via e che berlusconi venda, ma se dice che non vende e che allegri resta allora mi metto il cuore in pace.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ci posso credere come non ci posso credere, ma per quanto posso pensare mi devo attenere alle dichiarazioni rilasciate, ovviamente non vedo l'ora che allegri vada via e che berlusconi venda, ma se dice che non vende e che allegri resta allora mi metto il cuore in pace.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Galliani" allegri resta al 100%, i migliori de jong ed elsharaui, dobbiamo rialzarci in fretta"



Questo essere è di una prevedibilità imbarazzante, puntualmente dice quello che tutti noi abbiamo pensato nel momento in cui il milan ha fatto il 2-3.... 
Purtroppo per vedere un esonero di Allegri è necessario un risultato ampiamente umiliante, una roba tipo 5-0


----------



## Blu71 (20 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ci posso credere come non ci posso credere, ma per quanto posso pensare mi devo attenere alle dichiarazioni rilasciate, ovviamente non vedo l'ora che allegri vada via e che berlusconi venda, ma se dice che non vende e che allegri resta allora mi metto il cuore in pace.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Ci posso credere come non ci posso credere, ma per quanto posso pensare mi devo attenere alle dichiarazioni rilasciate, ovviamente non vedo l'ora che allegri vada via e che berlusconi venda, ma se dice che non vende e che allegri resta allora mi metto il cuore in pace.




ALLEGRI SALTA? - Le ultime indiscrezioni vogliono un Allegri a rischio esonero anche prima della sfida di Champions League contro il Malaga mercoledì possimo. Non è detto, infatti, che la società rossonera voglia concedere all'allenatore toscan un'ulteriore prova d'appello.

Tuttosport


----------



## iceman. (20 Ottobre 2012)

e tu credi a bruttosport?


----------



## 2515 (20 Ottobre 2012)

spero che la juve ci batta 8-0, sinceramente me lo auguro.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Ottobre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> spero che la juve ci batta 8-0, sinceramente me lo auguro.



mah,io le partita con Napoli e Juve non le conto!


----------



## 2515 (21 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> mah,io le partita con Napoli e Juve non le conto!



oh ma la figure di ***** con quelle squadre la società sarà costretta a contarle.

Tanto fra 5 partite galliani deve esonerarlo, aveva prefissato 10 sconfitte sicuro che non ci arrivasse, adesso non ha molta scelta se non vuole che qualcuno gli tiri una molotov in tribuna d'onore.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Ottobre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> oh ma la figure di ***** con quelle squadre la società sarà costretta a contarle.
> 
> Tanto fra 5 partite galliani deve esonerarlo, aveva prefissato 10 sconfitte sicuro che non ci arrivasse, adesso non ha molta scelta se non vuole che qualcuno gli tiri una molotov in tribuna d'onore.



Si si,come le molotevo che gli hanno tirato in estate,si si,aspetta e spera!


----------



## 2515 (21 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Si si,come le molotevo che gli hanno tirato in estate,si si,aspetta e spera!



Ci fosse di nuovo LA FOSSA e non il nido di leccaculo galliani sarebbe emigrato per evitare di morire.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Ottobre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Ci fosse di nuovo LA FOSSA e non il nido di leccaculo galliani sarebbe emigrato per evitare di morire.



Evitiamo sto discorso,altrimenti si finisce come al solito!


----------



## Clint Eastwood (21 Ottobre 2012)

Una domenica giocano Mexes e Zapata, quella dopo Bonera terzino, centrali Mexes e Yepes, quella ancora dopo centrali Bonera e Yepes; e ancora, dopo il disastro iniziale giochiamo 3 discrete partite col 4231 e quella dopo che fà il genio? ti ripresenta il 4312 con Boateng trequartista, cioè questo è completamente fuso.......


----------



## Aphex (21 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tassotti è già in società.
> Tutti sanno che la società non spende.
> Rimanere fuori dall'europa costerebbe più dell'ingaggio di Allegri.


E se pure Tassotti dovesse fare male ?
Ne cambiamo n'altro, bruciandoci tra l'altro un ottimo secondo ?
E i soldi per l'altro ?


----------



## Blu71 (21 Ottobre 2012)

Aphex ha scritto:


> E se pure Tassotti dovesse fare male ?
> Ne cambiamo n'altro, bruciandoci tra l'altro un ottimo secondo ?
> E i soldi per l'altro ?



Si può continuare con Allegri?


----------



## Aphex (21 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Si può continuare con Allegri?


No.
Solo che qualsiasi scelta logica riguardo il suo sostituto viene vanificata da una società barbona, al limite dell'elemosina.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Ottobre 2012)

Aphex ha scritto:


> No.
> Solo che qualsiasi scelta logica riguardo il suo sostituto viene vanificata da una società barbona, al limite dell'elemosina.



Perciò nelle condizioni in cui siamo non ci resta che una soluzione interna: Tassotti.


----------



## Ale (21 Ottobre 2012)

Noi siamo quelli che siamo, ma anche Allegri dai..pur di guadagnarsi tutto il suo ricco contratto si fa andare bene tutto..


----------



## Blu71 (21 Ottobre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> Noi siamo quelli che siamo, ma anche Allegri dai..pur di guadagnarsi tutto il suo ricco contratto si fa andare bene tutto..



Quel contratto lo hanno concesso loro. Allegri dal canto suo cosa dovrebbe fare? Dimettersi prendendosi tutte le colpe?


----------



## Ale (21 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quel contratto lo hanno concesso loro. Allegri dal canto suo cosa dovrebbe fare? Dimettersi prendendosi tutte le colpe?


Questa stagione sara ricordata per molti molti anni. Io penserei a salvaguardarmi anche il futuro se fossi in lui..


----------



## Stex (21 Ottobre 2012)

Non capisco xke ha cambiato modulo. Col 4231 aveva vinto in Russia e perso un Derbi che minimo un pareggio ci stava, e aveva dato il suo equilibrio. Spesso non capisce una ****.


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2012)

Stex ha scritto:


> Non capisco xke ha cambiato modulo. Col 4231 aveva vinto in Russia e perso un Derbi che minimo un pareggio ci stava, e aveva dato il suo equilibrio. Spesso non capisce una ****.



Perchè ormai è nel pallone. Non ci sta capendo più nulla.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Ottobre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> Questa stagione sara ricordata per molti molti anni. Io penserei a salvaguardarmi anche il futuro se fossi in lui..



Le dimissioni, per salvarsi la faccia, doveva darle quando gli hanno decimato la rosa ed acquistato quasi tutti elementi da serie B.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Ottobre 2012)

Forse al mondo non trovi un allenatore che cambia modulo dopo aver trovato un buon equilibrio,non lo si trova un simil ameba!


----------



## Ale (21 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Le dimissioni, per salvarsi la faccia, doveva darle quando gli hanno decimato la rosa ed acquistato quasi tutti elementi da serie B.



meglio tardi che mai


----------



## Blu71 (21 Ottobre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> meglio tardi che mai



...ormai la faccia è persa.


----------



## iceman. (21 Ottobre 2012)

Menghia, ma qui' non si va neanche in europa lig..


se fester dice che con acerbi dejong e pazzini siamo da scudetto, non oso immaginare con chi si presentera' l'anno prossimo.


Io la butto la' , mastur in prima squadra


----------



## Nivre (21 Ottobre 2012)

Quante ancora ne dobbiamo perdere?


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Ottobre 2012)

Nivre ha scritto:


> Quante ancora ne dobbiamo perdere?



Forse il cappotto a Malaga puo' bastare!


----------



## bmb (21 Ottobre 2012)

E' più confuso di un pugile vicino al KO.


----------



## Graxx (21 Ottobre 2012)

5 sconfitte in 8 partite...già basterebbe...aggiungo...la squadra non lo segue più...si commettono errori che prima non si commettevano perchè la squadra era più concentrata...continua a proporre antonini che è ridicolo...boateng in condizioni pietose e poi nocerino si lamenta e luii che fa...al sabato cambia modulo per farlo giocare...è in bambola...lo salva solo il fatto di avere ancora due anni di contratto a 5 mln lordi...

Ho sempre rimproverato agli allenatori del Milan di non dare un gioco alla squadra...poi col tempo ho capito che con alcuni giocatori tipo gattuso seedorf etc etc era difficile imporre una propria idea...loro erano abituati a giocare cosi e cosi si giocava..stop...con la non conferma del gruppo storico c'era la possibilità di ripartire...l'allenatore poteva dare nuove idee un nuvo gioco..poteva plasmare la squadra a suo piacimento...e invece...quindi la deduzione qual'è...non è in grado...basta...quando uno non è in grado in qualsiasi campo della vita va messo da parte...al più presto...senza dubbi....stiamo raschiando in baratro...se oggi succedono delle cose spiacevoli rischiamo addirittura di essere penultimi....NOI...SIAMO...IL MILAN...*****...


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Ottobre 2012)

in tanti dicono che se va via allegri non cambia nulla perchè tanto i giocatori sono quelli, io non sono d'accordo già i lfatto che faccia giocare bonera e non mexes mi lascia senza parole, poi ieri sera emanuelson stava facendo bene e cosa fa lo sposta ma allora sei .....-.-


----------



## Kurt91 (21 Ottobre 2012)

Solo una società di incompetenti può tenerselo ancora in panchina. Via, basta Allegri sulla panchina del Milan! Ieri ha raschiato il fondo del barile!


----------



## danyaj87 (21 Ottobre 2012)

Bisogna vedere se a malaga si piega di nuovo a 90° ai sig nocerino e Boateng di sta cippa, quest'anno sono due giocatori di una pochezza imbarazzante, l'ideale sarebbe giocare come dopo che è entrato emanuelson, il che la dice tutta sul grado qualitativo della rosa. Con de sciglio al posto di Abate che non sa fare un cross nemmeno smarcato, ma non solo, non sa sfruttare la sua velocità per dribblare. Poi il centrocampo di ieri era fatto da: dejong-nocerino-boateng-montolivo- e ci metto pure elsha; cioè su 5 hai solo un giocatore e mezzo coi piedi buoni, ma chi te lo deve impostare il gioco in mezzo?!


----------



## Jino (21 Ottobre 2012)

Io veramente Allegri non lo capirò mai, è ufficiale.

Stavamo facendo bene nelle ultime partite con il 4-2-3-1, ci mancava solo il finalizzare ed il stare attenti sulle palle inattive.

Risultato dopo due settimane di sosta? Si torna al 4-3-1-2 pieno di problemi di inizio stagione.

Guardacaso nella ripresa quando siamo passati ad un 4-2-3-1 abbiamo fatto due gol, la squadra è cresciuta ed ha giocato in maniera diversa, più convincente.


----------



## 2515 (21 Ottobre 2012)

Ormai pure sui giornali e sui siti che non tifano milan è scitto che è osceno che abate sia titolare e de sciglio stia in panca.


----------



## Jino (21 Ottobre 2012)

Amelia

Abate Mexes Yepes De Sciglio

Montolivo De Jong

Emanuelson Nocerino EL Shaarawy

Pato

Una formazione del genere, sembra di chiedere tanto. Li davanti hai alternative come Bojan, Robinho. Io credo che con questa rosa non si possa non utilizzare un modulo del genere.


----------



## AndrasWave (21 Ottobre 2012)

L'attenuante della rosa scarsa non regge più ragazzi. E' palesamente un fallito.


----------



## 2515 (21 Ottobre 2012)

Gente, con una partità in più e togliendo le penalizzazioni dopo la giornata di oggi il milan rischierebbe di trovarsi ultimo in classifica. Si faccia questi di conti galliani.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Ottobre 2012)

Serie B is try to beginning


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Ottobre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Gente, con una partità in più e togliendo le penalizzazioni dopo la giornata di oggi il milan rischierebbe di trovarsi ultimo in classifica. Si faccia questi di conti galliani.



ok che galliani stava palesemente delirando quando ha detto che dovevamo lottare per lo scudetto... se non si lotta per lo scudetto è colpa della società al 100%... però se arriviamo ultimi la colpa della società è allo 0% perchè la rosa per arrivare in zona Europa League ce l'abbiamo...

come dicevo ieri Allegri non può permettersi in un periodo nero come questo di rinunciare alle poche certezze che avevamo: il modulo (4-2-3-1), il ruolo di el92, bojan davanti... ma poi se non vuoi bojan, rischia pato da subito, oppure rischia niang... con pazzini, el92 fuori ruolo, boateng fuori forma ----> attacco nullo ----> regali un tempo all'avversario... non ce lo possiamo più permettere


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Ottobre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Gente, con una partità in più e togliendo le penalizzazioni dopo la giornata di oggi il milan rischierebbe di trovarsi ultimo in classifica. Si faccia questi di conti galliani.


Oggi ci potrebbero superare, potenzialmente, dalle 3 alle 5 squadre.


----------



## AndrasWave (21 Ottobre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ok che galliani stava palesemente delirando quando ha detto che dovevamo lottare per lo scudetto... se non si lotta per lo scudetto è colpa della società al 100%... però se arriviamo ultimi la colpa della società è allo 0% perchè la rosa per arrivare in zona Europa League ce l'abbiamo...



No questo non è vero.. Perchè comunque la società (Galliani) ha costruito la rosa a casaccio, in base alle opportunità e per lo più negli ultimi giorni di mercato (Eh ma Galliani è 25 anni che fa mercato, sa come si fa). In più metti pressione all'inizio delirando sul fatto che questa rosa è da scudetto. E' la società che decide le sorti di un allenatore. Se arrivi ultimo con Allegri bisogna tirate il collo a chi l'ha sempre confermato.

La società avrà sempre delle responsabilità, è avra SEMPRE la fetta maggiore. Non ci sono scuse ragazzi.
Allegri è alla frutta ma non dimentichiamoci mai e poi mai le prese per i fondelli della dirigenza durante tutta l'estate.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Ottobre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma...ma...


Per il momento sta portando la barca alla deriva proprio come ha fatto il suo collega.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Ottobre 2012)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> No questo non è vero.. Perchè comunque la società (Galliani) ha costruito la rosa a casaccio, in base alle opportunità e per lo più negli ultimi giorni di mercato (Eh ma Galliani è 25 anni che fa mercato, sa come si fa). In più metti pressione all'inizio delirando sul fatto che questa rosa è da scudetto. E' la società che decide le sorti di un allenatore. Se arrivi ultimo con Allegri bisogna tirate il collo a chi l'ha sempre confermato.
> 
> La società avrà sempre delle responsabilità, è avra SEMPRE la fetta maggiore. Non ci sono scuse ragazzi.
> Allegri è alla frutta ma non dimentichiamoci mai e poi mai le prese per i fondelli della dirigenza durante tutta l'estate.



sono d'accordo con le prese per i fondelli, ma è la prestazione in campo che fa i punti che abbiamo in classifica


----------



## Stex (22 Ottobre 2012)

Ma Bojan? Lo voleva lui e non gioca mai...


----------



## Francy (22 Ottobre 2012)

Io penso che, in questo momento, ci vorrebbe lo scossone dell'esonero, ma non per particolari colpe di Allegri (abbiamo perso con tutti i moduli quest'anno, anche quelli che la maggior parte della gente qui voleva), che quest'anno, a meno di mettere Abbiati terzino destro, Amelia centravanti e Boateng in porta, è ingiudicabile in negativo. La rosa non ha nè leader nè carattere ed è stata svuotata, è chiaro che finisca così.

Lo scossone lo vorrei per vedere se sveglia i nostri giocatori, è una carta che ha funzionato l'anno passato con Ranieri che ha trovato i punti-salvezza proprio con un filotto di vittorie.


----------



## -Lionard- (22 Ottobre 2012)

Allegri sta continuando a sbagliare nella scelta dei moduli, degli uomini e nel motivare la squadra. Petkovic dopo aver perso con il Napoli fece dichiarazioni pesanti sui suoi ragazzi per i gol presi. Allegri dopo aver perso il derby disse: "Mi sono divertito". Oggettivamente mi sembra rassegnato al fallimento e non dà le dimissioni solo per continuare ad essere pagato. Non fosse per quello, se ne sarebbe già andato ad agosto. C'è un abisso tra l'Allegri del primo anno che a muso duro mise in panchina Dinho, Seedorf e Pirlo rischiando di giocare con 3 mediani nel Milan che filosofeggiava del "bel giuoco" e questo di adesso che non prende neanche il minimo rischio necessario (vedi De Sciglio sempre titolare, vedi Boateng in panchina). La società lo difende perchè non ha alternative e perchè non vuole pagarlo a vuoto. Del resto Terim fu esonerato dopo 9 giornate con 14 punti e Tabarez dopo 11 e 15 punti(e "solo" 4 sconfitte). Il doppio di Allegri.


----------



## Jino (22 Ottobre 2012)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Allegri sta continuando a sbagliare nella scelta dei moduli, degli uomini e nel motivare la squadra. Petkovic dopo aver perso con il Napoli fece dichiarazioni pesanti sui suoi ragazzi per i gol presi. Allegri dopo aver perso il derby disse: "Mi sono divertito". Oggettivamente mi sembra rassegnato al fallimento e non dà le dimissioni solo per continuare ad essere pagato. Non fosse per quello, se ne sarebbe già andato ad agosto. C'è un abisso tra l'Allegri del primo anno che a muso duro mise in panchina Dinho, Seedorf e Pirlo rischiando di giocare con 3 mediani nel Milan che filosofeggiava del "bel giuoco" e questo di adesso che non prende neanche il minimo rischio necessario (vedi De Sciglio sempre titolare, vedi Boateng in panchina). La società lo difende perchè non ha alternative e perchè non vuole pagarlo a vuoto. Del resto Terim fu esonerato dopo 9 giornate con 14 punti e Tabarez dopo 11 e 15 punti(e "solo" 4 sconfitte). Il doppio di Allegri.



Allegri ha un contratto ricco e relativamente lungo. Esonerarlo? Significherebbe avere uno stipendio in più in un momento in cui si vuole risparmiare. Se Allegri verrà cacciato, si mette in panca uno già sotto contratto. Tassotti, Galli, Inzaghi etc etc.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Ottobre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io veramente Allegri non lo capirò mai, è ufficiale.
> 
> Stavamo facendo bene nelle ultime partite con il 4-2-3-1, ci mancava solo il finalizzare ed il stare attenti sulle palle inattive.
> 
> ...



infatti , e non dimentichiamo quei 4-5 minuti contro la lazio in cui ha rispostato el sha sulla destra ed ema sulla sinistra "per fortuna " si è ripreso subito è ha ricambiato


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Ottobre 2012)

E' indifendibile, ma allena oggettivamente una squadra scarsa e senza qualità. Oggi non vedo molte differenze tra il Milan e una squadra che lotta per non retrocedere. Hanno voluto cedere i migliori senza rimpiazzare adeguamente i partenti? Galliani crede forse che in campo scendano il blasone e i trofei passati? Se hai una squadraccia retrocedi pure se ti chiami Milan. Questi dirigenti e Berlusconi stanno tirando troppo la corda, prima o poi a furia di vendere, incassare e non reinvestire nel campionato cadetto ci manderanno per davvero.


----------



## 2515 (23 Ottobre 2012)

Se la formazione con il malaga sarà quel che si dice, allegri deve aver visto lo spirito santo. Comunque è la sua ultima occasione.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Ottobre 2012)

Se si pareggia o vince contro il Malaga, il ciclo ricomincia...
Se perde, ha la fiducia della società...

Comunque vada non cambia niente


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Ottobre 2012)

Mi dispiace, ma deve terminare qui.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Ottobre 2012)

E sono 6 sconfitte, vediamo quante ne deve fare per essere mandato via


----------



## BB7 (24 Ottobre 2012)

Aspetta sempre di prendere la pera prima di cambiare qualcosa...


----------



## Kurt91 (24 Ottobre 2012)

Per favore via. Non avrà tutte le colpe, ma se le va a cercare. Via!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Ottobre 2012)

Capolavoro, avanti così, questo può essere il peggior Milan di sempre  forza ragazzi!!


----------



## Andrea89 (24 Ottobre 2012)

Addio.
Tante colpe,ha provato a cambiare qualcosa quando la situazione era ormai compromessa.Lo ringrazio per la tribuna al tamarro ghanese mangia crauti.


----------



## Nivre (24 Ottobre 2012)

Ma non si può andare avanti cosi dai... fuori dalle palle acciuga!


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Ottobre 2012)

Stasera mi è "piaciuto" il fatto che abbia quantomeno provato a scuotere le acque,ma deve andarsene.


----------



## The P (24 Ottobre 2012)

aahhaahah l'ha detto: "penso che la prestazione della squadra sia stata una buona prestazione". 

TUTTE le volte lo dice, TUTTE.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Ottobre 2012)

Ride sempre ad ogni intervista.Mi sa che ci piglia per i fondelli!


----------



## 2515 (24 Ottobre 2012)

Sparati.


----------



## Francy (24 Ottobre 2012)

Ripeto, quest'anno poche colpe, forse solo quella di essere rimasto. Abbiamo un centrocampo di giocatori che non sanno cosa vuol dire passare in avanti la palla. L'unico è Montolivo, ma il giochino è chiaro a tutti. Lo pressano in due, lui scarica la palla al compagno che la passa di nuovo in difesa o al portiere, e il ciclo ricomincia finchè a uno fra Ambrosini, Emanuelson e Constant non viene l'idea di passare la palla in avanti, ma il passaggio è sistematicamente fuori misura. Non c'è nessuno, tranne El Shaarawy che provi l'uno contro uno con discreta continuità, chi lo fa, vedi Emanuelson e Bojan, non ha la forza di saltare l'uomo. Non abbiamo terzini, tranne De Sciglio, che sappiano mettere la palla in mezzo e in difesa facciamo acqua, una rete la prendiamo sempre perchè fra Acerbi, Mexes e Zapata una disattenzione la fanno sempre.

Allegri deve essere mandato via per dare uno scossone all'ambiente, ma non aspettiamoci di vedere una squadra champagne almeno fino a gennaio e, probabilmente, nemmeno dopo...


----------



## 2515 (24 Ottobre 2012)

Sto maiale ha detto che vuole continuare con la difesa a 3.. Ma uno deve minacciarlo di violentargli la figlia per convincerlo che sta facendo uno schifo dopo l'altro?


----------



## Francy (24 Ottobre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Sto maiale ha detto che vuole continuare con la difesa a 3.. Ma uno deve minacciarlo di violentargli la figlia per convincerlo che sta facendo uno schifo dopo l'altro?



Ha provato tutti i moduli, TUTTI. Quelli che volevate qui. Volevate il 4-2-3-1? Vi ha accontentato. Facciamo schifo lo stesso. Col 4-3-3? Bene, giochiamo male lo stesso. I sostenitori della difesa a 3? Accontentati stasera, abbiamo perso comunque giocando male contro un avversario che non è nulla di che. Io sono uno che dice che l'allenatore, se bravo, riesce a migliorare al massimo di un 20% le prestazioni di una squadra. Allegri probabilmente non raggiunge il 10% in questo momento, ma la squadra è palesemente inadeguata a dire poco e veramente farcita da grandi pippe.

Intendiamoci, io non sono uno che considera Allegri un super-allenatore, ma con una squadra senza qualità in mezzo al campo, con una difesa da urlo e senza un giocatore che in carriera, in un singolo campionato, abbia segnato più di 20 reti, oltretutto con l'aggravante pesante di aver venduto tutti i leader della squadra in una singola sessione di mercato, dove credevamo di poter andare?


----------



## The P (24 Ottobre 2012)

Il problema non sono i moduli.
E' che per lui i moduli sono solo schieramenti, ma non sa fare un gioco con nessuno di essi.

Ma che fase di possesso abbiamo? E di non possesso?

Dimmi un movimento "tattico" riconoscibile nella squadra.


----------



## Francy (24 Ottobre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Il problema non sono i moduli.
> E' che per lui i moduli sono solo schieramenti, ma non sa fare un gioco con nessuno di essi.
> 
> Ma che fase di possesso abbiamo? E di non possesso?
> ...



Dimmi un giocatore, tranne Montolivo, e a fasi alterne, capace di verticalizzare il gioco con un bel passaggio rapido in rosa...


----------



## Snake (24 Ottobre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Ha provato tutti i moduli, TUTTI. Quelli che volevate qui. Volevate il 4-2-3-1? Vi ha accontentato. Facciamo schifo lo stesso. Col 4-3-3? Bene, giochiamo male lo stesso. I sostenitori della difesa a 3? Accontentati stasera, abbiamo perso comunque giocando male contro un avversario che non è nulla di che. Io sono uno che dice che l'allenatore, se bravo, riesce a migliorare al massimo di un 20% le prestazioni di una squadra. Allegri probabilmente non raggiunge il 10% in questo momento, ma la squadra è palesemente inadeguata a dire poco e veramente farcita da grandi pippe.
> 
> Intendiamoci, io non sono uno che considera Allegri un super-allenatore, ma con una squadra senza qualità in mezzo al campo, con una difesa da urlo e senza un giocatore che in carriera, in un singolo campionato, abbia segnato più di 20 reti, oltretutto con l'aggravante pesante di aver venduto tutti i leader della squadra in una singola sessione di mercato, *dove credevamo di poter andare?*


Da nessuna parte ma non sicuramente in zona retrocessione


----------



## The P (24 Ottobre 2012)

La maggior parte delle squadre hanno un solo giocatore nel centrocampo con queste caratteristiche. Eppure non fanno tutte così schifo.


----------



## Francy (24 Ottobre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Da nessuna parte ma non sicuramente in zona retrocessione



Quello nemmeno io lol. Il discorso è uno. Oggettivamente non abbiamo nessuno capace di dare la scossa. Allegri non lo sa fare, e questa è la maggior colpa che ha. Non è uno che "arringa" la squadra, in campo non c'è nessuno che abbia un pizzico di personalità, e nessuno che trovi la profondità con bei passaggi o faccia cambi di gioco importanti.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



The P ha scritto:


> La maggior parte delle squadre hanno un solo giocatore nel centrocampo con queste caratteristiche. Eppure non fanno tutte così schifo.



Hanno un solo regista. Però hanno anche altri giocatori capaci di fraseggiare bene. Come Vidal e Marrchisio, come Borja Valero e Mati Fernandez. Noi, di giocatori con un certo tasso tecnico, abbiamo solo Montolivo, tutti gli altri sono legnaiuoli o giocatori inutili.


----------



## Jino (25 Ottobre 2012)

Ha perso palesemente di mano la squadra dai, un cambio è assolutamente necessario.


----------



## Francy (25 Ottobre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ha perso palesemente di mano la squadra dai, un cambio è assolutamente necessario.



Su questo sono pienamente d'accordo. Forse l'unico modo per dare una reale scossa alla squadra.


----------



## Jino (25 Ottobre 2012)

Adesso non si parla nemmeno più di errori tattici o incapacità del tecnico. Io parlerei solo e soltanto di non saper gestire più il gruppo, non saperlo più motivare. I problemi sono sopratutto mentali, il tecnico non sa più gestire ragazzi e situazione. Ogni rinvio all'esonero è una perdita di tempo. Un nuovo allenatore non mi aspetto ci dia qualità o gioco, ma magari può dare nella testa dei giocatori quel qualcosa in più per fare se non altro una dignitosa stagione.


----------



## -Lionard- (25 Ottobre 2012)

Quello che trovo ridicolo è il teatrino della "prossima partita decisiva". Ma è molto, molto difficile che il Milan possa perdere 3 partite su 3 in 7 giorni, soprattutto se l'avversario è il Genoa senza Borriello e con un nuovo allenatore. Ma il fatto che sabato il Milan pareggi o vinca non significa allora che la crisi sia alle spalle ed Allegri abbia ritrovato il modo di gestire il gruppo. 

Qui le cose sono due: O si ha fiducia in Allegri o non la si ha. Se si ha fiducia in Allegri si fa come la Roma con Luis Enrique. Galliani domani mattina convoca una conferenza stampa e dichiara: "Allegri rimane al 100% fino a fine stagione. Ci metto la mia faccia a garanzia. Nessuno lo tocca perchè il presidente e tutto il club è con lui". In questo caso rimane anche se sabato si perde 8-0. Invece se si non si ha più fiducia in lui, è inutile rimandare l'inevitabile. Ok batte il "temibile" Genoa in un'impresa da ricordare ma poi magari perde tra due settimane. Che si fa? Si riprende a dire "se sbaglia la prossima è out"? Ne deduco che ad Allegri basterebbe perdere una giornata sì e una no da qui fino alla fine dell'anno per conservare il posto.


----------



## SololaMaglia (25 Ottobre 2012)

Io forse ero uno dei pochi che lo difendeva, ma qui la situazione è completamente degenerata, è necessario un cambio di allenatore, come ha già scritto qualcuno sembra che la squadra gli sia sfuggita di mano


----------



## Jino (25 Ottobre 2012)

Averlo nuovamente confermato può rivelarsi tragico. In caso di sconfitta con il Genoa sprofondiamo definitivamente nell'abisso.


----------



## Butcher (25 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## Principe (25 Ottobre 2012)

Spettacolare il video stanotte nn dormo xD


----------



## ed.vedder77 (25 Ottobre 2012)

per me ormai è al capolina.L unica attenuante è che siamo davvero una squadra mediocre ma passare a cessi assoluti ce ne vuole.Io credo che un allenatore possa fare la differenza in positivo e anche in negativo,altrimenti sarebbe da pazzi spendere milioni per avere un mounfrigno ,guardiola o capello...l ho sempre detto questo è da dimensione cagliari,dopo sto rullino entusiasmante dovrebbe lasciare lui...ricordando che le uniche 2 partite sono state vinte una volta grazie a tre episodi fortunosi a pazzini e l altr con tassotti in panchina.Si levasse dalle palle..


----------



## #Dodo90# (27 Ottobre 2012)

Deve fare una statua ad El Shaarawy.


----------



## robs91 (27 Ottobre 2012)

Bah spero che questa stagione passi in fretta e poi fuori dalle palle.


----------



## iceman. (27 Ottobre 2012)

"Dai dai bravi raga'"

"Nah i ragazzi hanno fatto una buona partita, l'importante erano i 3 punti"

Fisso.  Bologna cagliari genoa , le squadre rossoblu' sono finite....gia' con il chievo sara' piu' dura, comunque -30


----------



## Heisenberg (27 Ottobre 2012)

In guar da bi le.

1) Antonini a sx a centrocampo, quando tutte le azioni da quel lato, con lui, finivano in tribuna/curva.
2) Emanuelson, ala sx, mancino, messo a destra nel tridente. E deve sempre rientrare per crossare e risulta prevedibile.
3) La difesa cambia ogni santa volta interpreti.


----------



## Djici (28 Ottobre 2012)

emanuelson puo anche giocare sulla destra... se l'obbietivo e di rientrare sul sinistro per tirare.
invece se chiediamo sopratutto cross allora e una mossa sbagliata.


----------



## Costant (28 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> In guar da bi le.
> 
> 1) Antonini a sx a centrocampo, quando tutte le azioni da quel lato, con lui, finivano in tribuna/curva.
> 2) Emanuelson, ala sx, mancino, messo a destra nel tridente. E deve sempre rientrare per crossare e risulta prevedibile.
> 3) La difesa cambia ogni santa volta interpreti.


4) conta poco su constant quello con più tecnica! ma per me resta un grande allenatore!


----------



## Heisenberg (28 Ottobre 2012)

Djici ha scritto:


> emanuelson puo anche giocare sulla destra... se l'obbietivo e di rientrare sul sinistro per tirare.
> invece se chiediamo sopratutto cross allora e una mossa sbagliata.



Hai mai visto i tiri di emanuelson da due anni a questa parte ? Hanno ucciso 2-3 tifosi in curva.


----------



## Harvey (28 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Hai mai visto i tiri di emanuelson da due anni a questa parte ? Hanno ucciso 2-3 tifosi in curva.



In effetti a parte il gol a Cesena non credo abbia mai preso la porta tirando su azione da quando è da noi... Tra l'altro pure lui va a dichiarare nel post partita che gli piace giocare in attacco a destra


----------



## Heisenberg (28 Ottobre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> In effetti a parte il gol a Cesena non credo abbia mai preso la porta tirando su azione da quando è da noi... Tra l'altro pure lui va a dichiarare nel post partita che gli piace giocare in attacco a destra



Ma gli può anche piacere, sai cosa ne deve fregare all'allenatore. E' un ala sx, è mancino, nel 3-4-3 lo metti come 4° di centrocampo a sx, non ci vuole un genio per capirlo. Peggio di antonini non può fare.


----------



## Costant (28 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Ma gli può anche piacere, sai cosa ne deve fregare all'allenatore. E' un ala sx, è mancino, nel 3-4-3 lo metti come 4° di centrocampo a sx, non ci vuole un genio per capirlo. Peggio di antonini non può fare.



rispetto per max


----------



## Harvey (28 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Ma gli può anche piacere, sai cosa ne deve fregare all'allenatore. E' un ala sx, è mancino, nel 3-4-3 lo metti come 4° di centrocampo a sx, non ci vuole un genio per capirlo. Peggio di antonini non può fare.



Ma infatti ti do ragione, lo sanno pure i cani che deve sempre rientrare giocando la... Però dovrebbe pure ammetterlo lui stesso che è fuori ruolo o quantomeno stare zitto, cioè ieri era convinto di aver giocato bene...


----------



## Costant (28 Ottobre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Ma infatti ti do ragione, lo sanno pure i cani che deve sempre rientrare giocando la... Però dovrebbe pure ammetterlo lui stesso che è fuori ruolo o quantomeno stare zitto, cioè ieri era convinto di aver giocato bene...



hai vinto l oscudetto e pareggiato con il barca!


----------



## Heisenberg (28 Ottobre 2012)

E' riuscito anche a farsi riprendere da moretti, in velocità, partendo in netto vantaggio. Boh. Calci nel posteriore a go-go in allenamento a emanuelson,e vedi che twitta un po meno e magari ci mette un po più di grinta.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Costant ha scritto:


> hai vinto l oscudetto e pareggiato con il barca!



Eh ?


----------



## Costant (28 Ottobre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> E' riuscito anche a farsi riprendere da moretti, in velocità, partendo in netto vantaggio. Boh. Calci nel posteriore a go-go in allenamento a emanuelson,e vedi che twitta un po meno e magari ci mette un po più di grinta.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


 è fortissimo!


----------



## Heisenberg (28 Ottobre 2012)

OK


----------



## The P (28 Ottobre 2012)

Beh credo che prendi un qualsiasi terzino con un minimo di tecnica, in qualsiasi parte del globo, e gli chiedi vuoi giocare terzino o punta esterna? 

indubbiamente risponderà in attacco.

Gli manca tantissimo ad Emanuelson per interpretare quel ruolo, gli manca proprio l'attitudine della punta. La sua pericolosità vicino l'area di rigore avversaria è nulla.
Il suo contributo è sempre molto modesto, nonostante si impegni e, a volte, faccia anche buone cose.

Ops: non mi è uscito il quote, mi collegavo al discorso di [MENTION=141]Harvey[/MENTION] ed Heisenberg


----------



## Harvey (28 Ottobre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Beh credo che prendi un qualsiasi terzino con un minimo di tecnica, in qualsiasi parte del globo, e gli chiedi vuoi giocare terzino o punta esterna?
> 
> indubbiamente risponderà in attacco.
> 
> ...



Ma infatti, tra l'altro con il modulo delle ultime due partite forse per la prima volta potrebbe giocare nel suo ruolo più congeniale, ci ho sperato pure quando si è rotto Antonini ma niente... Poi in generale credo sia un giocatore modesto ma poter scendere da dietro senza dover rientrare puntualmente potrebbe comunque aiutarlo a far vedere qualcosa di buono.


----------



## The P (28 Ottobre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, tra l'altro con il modulo delle ultime due partite forse per la prima volta potrebbe giocare nel suo ruolo più congeniale, ci ho sperato pure quando si è rotto Antonini ma niente... Poi in generale credo sia un giocatore modesto ma poter scendere da dietro senza dover rientrare puntualmente potrebbe comunque aiutarlo a far vedere qualcosa di buono.



quoto tutto!

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ma invece di Antonini ed Abate sterni iperoffensivi ne vogliamo parlare?

Ma vi siete accorti che Antonini ieri era più avanzato di El Shaarawi? Quante ne ho tirate su per sto motivo...

I miei occhi rabbrividivano vedendo Antonello punta avanzata


----------



## Jino (28 Ottobre 2012)

A volte penso che stia facendo di tutto per farsi cacciare, ma manco quello gli riesce bene.


----------



## Djici (28 Ottobre 2012)

ema esterno sinistro di centrocampo potrebbe anche liberare il faraone piu facilmente... potrebbero dialogare...
e una mossa piu che normale... sopratutto se al centro gioca pazzini.

invece chiedere cross e cross... se al centro ci sono o pato o bojan e abbastanza ridicolo.


----------



## Jino (28 Ottobre 2012)

Emanuelson a destra è un errore proprio di principio. Metterli a piedi invertiti, come facciamo, va bene se l'esterno ha capacità di esser pericoloso accentrandosi. Emanuelson questa dote, non ce l'ha. Lui sa crossare, per questo dovrebbe giocare largo a sinistra, al posto di El Shaarawy. Chiaramente il faraone oggi è insostituibile. 

Mi auguro che con il ritorno di Robinho o di una miglior condizione di Pato si possa proporre a destra uno dei due brasiliani, che se non altro hanno doti offensive a differenza di Ema.


----------



## Prinz (29 Ottobre 2012)

l'ennesimo scempio sabato. 3-4-3 con Antonini e Abate esterni. Nemmeno quando si è fatto male Antonini è riuscito a realizzare di dover inserire Bojan e spostare Emanuelson a sinistra. Evidentemente era giusto dare spazio a Constant. "eh, ma Ema non è un terzino". Bene, abbiamo scoperto che non è manco esterno offensivo in un 3-4-3. Stendiamo un velo pietoso sulla consueta assenza di idde, gioco, schemi, grinta e dinamismo.


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Ottobre 2012)

Ma questo maledetto 4-2-3-1 se lo vuole mettere in testa? Madonna, è palese che con questo modulo siamo finalmente una squadra di calcio. S'è visto con lo Zenit, nel derby e stasera. Ci vuole tanto a puntare su questo modulo?

Cristo, abbiamo giocato un secondo tempo da dio.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Ottobre 2012)

Differenza abissale col 4-2-3-1 e con Bojan in campo (Pazzini o Pato è uguale).Con buona pace di Nocerino.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Ottobre 2012)

Pieta via via via via via via via, ma almeno dimettersi? Che ho fatto per meritarmi sto pazziode


----------



## smallball (30 Ottobre 2012)

eri da prendere a calci nel sedere x la formazione del primo tempo...


----------



## robs91 (30 Ottobre 2012)

Come al solito regaliamo un tempo.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (30 Ottobre 2012)

ma cosa abbiamo fatto di tanto cattivo per meritarci 'sto qua?


----------



## Jino (30 Ottobre 2012)

Vi prego, togliete il Milan dalle mani di questo folle. Fa più danni della grandine.


----------



## The P (30 Ottobre 2012)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ma questo maledetto 4-2-3-1 se lo vuole mettere in testa? Madonna, è palese che con questo modulo siamo finalmente una squadra di calcio. S'è visto con lo Zenit, nel derby e stasera. Ci vuole tanto a puntare su questo modulo?
> 
> Cristo, abbiamo giocato un secondo tempo da dio.



troppo offensivo, metti che poi non ci salviamo?

E' dal primo anno che lo dico, questo è un allenatore da provinciale. La mentalità da provinciale non se l'è tolta neanche per una partita in 3 anni di Milan. 
Il primo anno, con una armata, abbiamo giocato con 3 mediani.


----------



## Jaqen (30 Ottobre 2012)

Quando capirà che col 4-2-3 e uno a random siamo molto più pericolosi allora arriveremo più facilmente ai 40 punti..


----------



## Blu71 (30 Ottobre 2012)

Si è salvato anche oggi.


----------



## bmb (30 Ottobre 2012)

Perchè si inventa le formazioni? Spesso lo fanno pure Mourinho, lo faceva Guardiola, e capitava che gli andasse male. Con giocatori fenomenali. Sto incapace rispolvera dal nulla Flamini lasciando disperatamente soli Pato ed El Sharaawy per 60 minuti.


----------



## AndrasWave (30 Ottobre 2012)

Il peggior allenatore del Milan dell'era Berlusconi. Non ci sono dubbi..

Leotardo a confronto è stato un profeta. A fine stagione fuori dalle palle.


----------



## Jino (30 Ottobre 2012)

Ma si è inconcepibile. Il 4-2-3-1 è stato l'unico modulo decente quest'anno. L'ha eliminato. Adesso s'è messo in testa la difesa a 3, un abominio. Bojan quando ha avuto un minutaggio decente ha fatto vedere sprazzi di calcio, ogni volta che fa bene lo sbatte in panchina la domenica dopo. Adesso s'è inventato Constant esterno titolare, manco sa cosa sia il ruolo. 

Davvero non ho più parole, questo ci sta facendo colare a picco più del dovuto.


----------



## bmb (30 Ottobre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma si è inconcepibile. Il 4-2-3-1 è stato l'unico modulo decente quest'anno. L'ha eliminato. Adesso s'è messo in testa la difesa a 3, un abominio. Bojan quando ha avuto un minutaggio decente ha fatto vedere sprazzi di calcio, ogni volta che fa bene lo sbatte in panchina la domenica dopo. Adesso s'è inventato Constant esterno titolare, manco sa cosa sia il ruolo.
> 
> Davvero non ho più parole, questo ci sta facendo colare a picco più del dovuto.



E appena è tornato al 4-2-3-1 abbiamo ricominciato a giocare a calcio.


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Ottobre 2012)

DELIRIO SU SKY. Allegri sta inventando che aveva preparato la partita così, stancare il Palermo nel primo tempo per poi mettere Bojan ed Emanuelson nel secondo per sfruttare la loro freschezza, solo che ha cannato perchè non si aspettava di stare sotto 2-0 al '47. Panucci e Costacurta gli danno ragione e condividono la strategia.


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Ottobre 2012)

Io mi ripeterò: uno che tiene il giocatore (nettamente) più forte della squadra in un ruolo non suo per 60', per me, va cacciato e basta.


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Ottobre 2012)

bmb ha scritto:


> E appena è tornato al 4-2-3-1 abbiamo ricominciato a giocare a calcio.



Tra l'altro Bojan ha fatto vedere che sa giocare tra le linee, a differenza di Boateng.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Ottobre 2012)

Onestamente? Con un altro allenatore ora saremmo un po piu su con la classifica, certo non tra i primi 4 ma 6-7...Quest'essere sta facendo danni ci vuole trascinare nel baratro per bene.


----------



## The P (30 Ottobre 2012)

"Credo che la squadra, ANCHE STASERA, abbia fatto una buona prestazione" 

Appena detto su MP.

Questo è un matto! Provincialotto fino al midollo.


----------



## bmb (30 Ottobre 2012)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> DELIRIO SU SKY. Allegri sta inventando che aveva preparato la partita così, stancare il Palermo nel primo tempo per poi mettere Bojan ed Emanuelson nel secondo per sfruttare la loro freschezza, solo che ha cannato perchè non si aspettava di stare sotto 2-0 al '47. Panucci e Costacurta gli danno ragione e condividono la strategia.



Devi mettere sul conto di poter stare 2-0 con qualsiasi squadra della serie A se schieri una formazione simile nel primo tempo. Incompetente. Dimettiti.


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Ottobre 2012)

GODO, per domenica abbiamo 2 difensori disponibili


----------



## The P (30 Ottobre 2012)

E qualcuno gli insegni un po' di storia del Milan per favore.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Ottobre 2012)

Lasciamo perdere cosa spero sul suo conto.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Ottobre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> "Credo che la squadra, ANCHE STASERA, abbia fatto una buona prestazione"
> 
> Appena detto su MP.
> 
> Questo è un matto! Provincialotto fino al midollo.



Ma come fa a dire certe cosa????? Io mi ricordo Conte l'anno scorso che continuava a pareggiare eh non perdere PAREGGIARE, usciva e diceva "abbbiamo giocato male, non stiamo facendo bene"

Questo allegri è davvero un clown, manco assumersi le responsabilita e dire che stiamo giocando da schifo e che io sto sbagliando tutto...mamma mia che uomo.


----------



## Jino (30 Ottobre 2012)

Non ci sta capendo nulla dai, i giocatori se ne accorgono, non sono stupidi. Non sono per niente convinti del mister, palese.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (31 Ottobre 2012)

sei osceno dimmettiti...


----------



## Jino (31 Ottobre 2012)

Non so cosa debba ancora combinare per farsi esonerare, davvero.


----------



## -Lionard- (31 Ottobre 2012)

Ieri sera davvero imbarazzante. Io l'ho sostenuto ed apprezzato in passato ma ormai è indifendibile. Lo hanno capito pure i sassi che rendiamo solo con il 4-2-3-1 e non contento della difesa a 3, stavolta ha pure provato il 3-5-2. Non si possono cambiare uomini e moduli ad ogni partita. Ha una mentalità di una mediocrità assoluta. Pensa solo a difendersi e non rischia NULLA, pazzesco.
Leonardo non era un fine tattico ma aveva capito che continuando con moduli equilibrati non avrebbe mai salvato la stagione e s'inventò il 4-2-fantasia. 
Il fatto che Allegri sia ancora seduto sulla panchina del Milan è la fotografia della situazione del club. Talmente demotivato, povero e triste da non cacciare un allenatore palesemente inadeguato a ridosso della zona retrocessione.


----------



## Francy (31 Ottobre 2012)

Ieri sera male davvero. Uno dei motivi che mi hanno sempre portato a giustificare alcune scelte disponibili era questo: praticamente individuava il nostro giocatore più decisivo e lo metteva al massimo del suo agio, forzando ad adattarsi gli altri. Lo ha fatto con Ibra, perseverando col 4-3-1-2, e aveva iniziato quest'anno con El Shaarawy. Oggi no, ha tirato fuori dal cilindro il 3-5-2, piazzando di nuovo El Shaarawy seconda punta, ruolo che potrebbe imparare in una stagione come l'anno scorso, quest'anno abbiamo maledettamente bisogno di metterlo a suo agio. Poi, e l'ho sempre detto, secondo me non abbiamo i difensori per la difesa a 3, e il 4-2-3-1 è l'unico modulo dove abbiamo dimostrato qualcosa quest'anno, la via era quella secondo me. Oggi proprio male.


----------



## tequilad (31 Ottobre 2012)

Ieri la scelta iniziale e' stata imbarazzante


----------



## saiyansaseru (31 Ottobre 2012)

Allegri è un allenatore tipicamente all'italiana dove il primo pensiero è non prenderle. Peccato che,senza giocatori di talento,non sia in grado di imbastire situazioni tattiche atte a mandare gli attaccanti a concludere. Su una base di 10,con la difesa a 3,il rapporto fra la fase offensiva e quella difensiva sembra sia di 3/7:il centrocampo passa più tempo ad interdire piuttosto che a creare(si fa per dire:invece di pressare il portatore di palla tornano indietro,segno di insicurezza palese),i due esterni rinculano fino a creare una linea a 5 assieme ai 3 centrali. Gli avversari non hanno troppo bisogno di pensare a difendersi,perchè quando abbiamo la palla non abbiamo la qualità per sapere cosa farci. Un 4-2-3-1 a trazione anteriore può essere una soluzione,ma pure un 4-3-3 volendo,ma il problema principale è che alcuni giocatori non capiscono cosa voglia Allegri da loro. Penso a Nocerino e Boateng: non penso che abbiano vissuto le loro annate fortunate ed ora mostrano i loro limiti,ma comincio a pensare che Acciuga non sappia come impiegarli a seconda delle loro caratteristiche senza che ci sia un Ibra da cui attingere palloni invitanti. La storia Pato-Psg cominciò proprio perchè il Papero disse che Allegri non gli spiegava che cosa fare,guardando l'anarchia totale che regna in campo comincio a pensare che la lista di quelli che non capiscono il toscano sia bella lunga. Non è un caso che i gol del Milan siano figli delle individualità. Manca la qualità (ed è grave),ma non c'è la minima parvenza di gioco ed i ragazzi sembrano non avere avuto disposizioni tattiche,ci si affida quasi sempre al caso. E' un incapace.


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Novembre 2012)

saiyansaseru ha scritto:


> Allegri è un allenatore tipicamente all'italiana dove il primo pensiero è non prenderle. Peccato che,senza giocatori di talento,non sia in grado di imbastire situazioni tattiche atte a mandare gli attaccanti a concludere. Su una base di 10,con la difesa a 3,il rapporto fra la fase offensiva e quella difensiva sembra sia di 3/7:il centrocampo passa più tempo ad interdire piuttosto che a creare(si fa per dire:invece di pressare il portatore di palla tornano indietro,segno di insicurezza palese),i due esterni rinculano fino a creare una linea a 5 assieme ai 3 centrali. Gli avversari non hanno troppo bisogno di pensare a difendersi,perchè quando abbiamo la palla non abbiamo la qualità per sapere cosa farci. Un 4-2-3-1 a trazione anteriore può essere una soluzione,ma pure un 4-3-3 volendo,ma il problema principale è che alcuni giocatori non capiscono cosa voglia Allegri da loro. Penso a Nocerino e Boateng: non penso che abbiano vissuto le loro annate fortunate ed ora mostrano i loro limiti,ma comincio a pensare che Acciuga non sappia come impiegarli a seconda delle loro caratteristiche senza che ci sia un Ibra da cui attingere palloni invitanti. La storia Pato-Psg cominciò proprio perchè il Papero disse che Allegri non gli spiegava che cosa fare,guardando l'anarchia totale che regna in campo comincio a pensare che la lista di quelli che non capiscono il toscano sia bella lunga. Non è un caso che i gol del Milan siano figli delle individualità. Manca la qualità (ed è grave),ma non c'è la minima parvenza di gioco ed i ragazzi sembrano non avere avuto disposizioni tattiche,ci si affida quasi sempre al caso. E' un incapace.



analisi perfetta


----------



## Jino (1 Novembre 2012)

saiyansaseru ha scritto:


> Allegri è un allenatore tipicamente all'italiana dove il primo pensiero è non prenderle. Peccato che,senza giocatori di talento,non sia in grado di imbastire situazioni tattiche atte a mandare gli attaccanti a concludere. Su una base di 10,con la difesa a 3,il rapporto fra la fase offensiva e quella difensiva sembra sia di 3/7:il centrocampo passa più tempo ad interdire piuttosto che a creare(si fa per dire:invece di pressare il portatore di palla tornano indietro,segno di insicurezza palese),i due esterni rinculano fino a creare una linea a 5 assieme ai 3 centrali. Gli avversari non hanno troppo bisogno di pensare a difendersi,perchè quando abbiamo la palla non abbiamo la qualità per sapere cosa farci. Un 4-2-3-1 a trazione anteriore può essere una soluzione,ma pure un 4-3-3 volendo,ma il problema principale è che alcuni giocatori non capiscono cosa voglia Allegri da loro. Penso a Nocerino e Boateng: non penso che abbiano vissuto le loro annate fortunate ed ora mostrano i loro limiti,ma comincio a pensare che Acciuga non sappia come impiegarli a seconda delle loro caratteristiche senza che ci sia un Ibra da cui attingere palloni invitanti. La storia Pato-Psg cominciò proprio perchè il Papero disse che Allegri non gli spiegava che cosa fare,guardando l'anarchia totale che regna in campo comincio a pensare che la lista di quelli che non capiscono il toscano sia bella lunga. Non è un caso che i gol del Milan siano figli delle individualità. Manca la qualità (ed è grave),ma non c'è la minima parvenza di gioco ed i ragazzi sembrano non avere avuto disposizioni tattiche,ci si affida quasi sempre al caso. E' un incapace.



Lo sostengo da più o meno due anni. Allegri non ha dato un gioco a questa squadra, non sto parlando di bel gioco, parlo di gioco punto e stop. Tutto è fatto a caso, quando c'è un certo Ibra che inventa calcio puoi anche permetterti di giocare a caso, ora serve un gioco di squadra. Evidente che questo allenatore non lo sa dare.


----------



## iceman. (1 Novembre 2012)

Per sua fortuna c'e' il chievo, acquistera' altre panchine bonus.

Fiorentina,Malaga,Juve,Napoli se le perde tutte "avanti con allegri, e' comunque l'allenatore che ha fatto piu' punti di tutti in due anni"

Scontato come la morte.


----------



## runner (1 Novembre 2012)

io se fossi in lui cambierei ancora modulo.......


----------



## Blu71 (2 Novembre 2012)

Secondo quanto riportato da Paolo Bargiggia, l’esperto di calciomercato della redazione di Sportmediaset, il presidente del Napoli, Aurelio De Laurentiis, avrebbe già individuato il sostituto di Walter Mazzarri: si tratta di Massimiliano Allegri, idea che stuzzica e non poco il numero uno partenopeo. L’attuale tecnico rossonero, con ogni probabilità, al termine della stagione non verrà confermato sulla panchina del Milan e questo potrebbe spingere il Napoli a buttarsi proprio su di lui per continuare a mantenere la squadra su livelli di eccellenza. Allegri ha già avuto un passato non felicissimo all’ombra del Vesuvio, per la precisione nella stagione 97-98, con sette partite sotto la guida di mister Galeone: quella stagione si concluse poi con la retrocessione in Serie B del club azzurro.


----------



## Jino (2 Novembre 2012)

Non mi strapperei di certo i capelli, Allegri ha dimostrato di non esser da Milan.


----------



## Petrecte (2 Novembre 2012)

Buon viaggio non ti rimpiangerò.........


----------



## vota DC (2 Novembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Paolo Bargiggia, l’esperto di calciomercato della redazione di Sportmediaset, il presidente del Napoli, Aurelio De Laurentiis, avrebbe già individuato il sostituto di Walter Mazzarri: si tratta di Massimiliano Allegri, idea che stuzzica e non poco il numero uno partenopeo.



Fosse vero, per Mazzarri sarebbe la prima ragione giustificata per piangere.


----------



## Heisenberg (3 Novembre 2012)

Speriamo abbia capito.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Novembre 2012)

Dai che forse gli è entrato in testa come dobbiamo giocare.


----------



## #Dodo90# (3 Novembre 2012)

3 mesi per capirlo e gliel'hanno pure dovuto dire...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Novembre 2012)

Ma cosa deve succedere per farlo andare via?
Per risparmiare 10 milioni, abbiamo perso i soldi della qualificazione champion e ancora non sono sicuri quelli del passaggio agli ottavi.
Se per caso non passiamo ai gironi da una parte godrei di brutto, il milan perderebbe 20 milioni tondi tondi per averne voluti risparmiare 10, proprio da *******


----------



## Frikez (11 Novembre 2012)

_Non ha colpe (cit.)_


----------



## Blu71 (11 Novembre 2012)

Per quanto tempo dobbiamo tenercelo ancora?


----------



## robs91 (11 Novembre 2012)

Ieri si è detto sicuro di restare fino al 2014.Dio ce ne scampi.


----------



## The P (11 Novembre 2012)

Oggi ha avuto contro un allenatore veramente bravo.

Povero lui che figuraccia. Il divario è parso enorme.


----------



## iceman. (11 Novembre 2012)

Si puo' dare la mano con del neri e ferrara.


----------



## Pivellino (11 Novembre 2012)

stasera dovrebbe dimettersi.


----------



## Jino (11 Novembre 2012)

E io ti dovrei sopportare fino al 2014? Per carità, sarebbe un incubo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

E io ti dovrei sopportare fino al 2014? Per carità, sarebbe un incubo.


----------



## #Dodo90# (11 Novembre 2012)

Penso che non ci siano i soldi per licenziarlo, altrimenti non si spiega.


----------



## Albijol (11 Novembre 2012)

Ragazzi questo è l'allenatore più scarso della storia del Milan dai. Ricapitolando:
-Sbaglia come il novantanove per cento delle volte la formazione iniziale mettendo Inutilson sulla destra e il Boa a fare danni come trequartista.
-Dopo aver regalato come al solito il primo tempo corregge la formazione e finalmente giochiamo non dico alla grande ma almeno un calcio dignitoso. E Boateng sulla destra fa qualcosina di decente
-Visto che stavamo giocando troppo bene per Allegri allora il mister scontento cosa fa? Mette Robinho al posto di Ambrosini in una formazione che VORREI QUALCUNO MI SPIEGASSE e da lì subiamo contropiedi a ripetizione fino all'inevitabile gol.

Se non conoscessi Allegri e il suo "acume" tattico sinceramente potrei pensare che si è venduto la partita. Purtroppo è solo la reincarnazione di Gigi Maifredi.


----------



## bmb (11 Novembre 2012)

Dimissioni o esonero. Serve una scarica alla squadra. Non è possibile vederli così impalpabili tutte le partite.


----------



## Nivre (11 Novembre 2012)

Questi ci vogliono mandare in serie B dai. Se non lo cacciano nemmeno stavolta non so veramente cosa pensare.


----------



## bmb (11 Novembre 2012)

C'è Delio Rossi, perlomeno li prende a cazzotti tutti se non si impegnano.


----------



## Albijol (11 Novembre 2012)

bmb ha scritto:


> Dimissioni o esonero. Serve una scarica alla squadra. Non è possibile vederli così impalpabili tutte le partite.



Io dico mettiamo Reja che almeno con lui ci salviamo


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Novembre 2012)

Asfaltato da Montella.


----------



## Albijol (11 Novembre 2012)

bmb ha scritto:


> C'è Delio Rossi, perlomeno li prende a cazzotti tutti se non si impegnano.



ahahahah


----------



## Jino (11 Novembre 2012)

Ma mi spiegate cosa deve fare un allenatore più di cosi per farsi cacciare a calci nel sedere? 

14 punti in 12 gare, 18 gol fatti e 12 subiti, 4 vittorie 2 pareggi e 6 sconfitte.

No ma devo continuare con i dati agghiaccianti? 

Partiamo dalla totale confusione tattica, mille mila moduli cambiati e stracambiati. Ancora non si è trovato, a novembre, un 11 titolare. 

Totale assenza di movimenti offensivi, di uno straccio di organizzazione.

Giocatori totalmente fuori forma, giocatori assolutamente demotivati e molli, spenti e senza grinta. 

Ma questo allenatore cosa deve dimostrare ancora di negativo per esser cacciato?!


----------



## The Ripper (11 Novembre 2012)

non capisco come faccia il milan a tenerlo ancora lì.
qui non si discute di bravura, si discute di risultati e del fatto che la squadra ormai non lo segue più.

a me sembra che nessuno al milan (cosa che accomuna giocatori e dirigenza) voglia prendersi responsabilità.
magari cambiando non cambia nulla (la squadra quella è) però hai l'obbligo morale di cambiare allenatore se la squadra non va bene.

famiglia del mulino bianco di 'sto caxx


----------



## Jino (11 Novembre 2012)

Tanto lo sappiamo Ripper che se non è ancora stato esonerato è solo perchè non si vogliono spendere soldi...


----------



## Frikez (11 Novembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Oggi ha avuto contro un allenatore veramente bravo.
> 
> Povero lui che figuraccia. Il divario è parso enorme.



Montella mi piace davvero tanto, le sue squadre giocano bene e poi cura nei dettagli la fase difensiva. Peccato che alla Fiore manchi un centravanti come si deve altrimenti non avrebbe perso malamente con l'Inter e forse avrebbe battuto la Juve.


----------



## iceman. (11 Novembre 2012)

la curva che dice?


----------



## bmb (11 Novembre 2012)

Jino dice che non si è trovato un 11 titolare. A me sembra ancora più aggiacciante il fatto di non avere 2 centrali che partano davanti agli altri.


----------



## #Dodo90# (11 Novembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma mi spiegate cosa deve fare un allenatore più di cosi per farsi cacciare a calci nel sedere?
> 
> 14 punti in 12 gare, 18 gol fatti e 12 subiti, 4 vittorie 2 pareggi e 6 sconfitte.
> 
> ...


Ma soprattutto il gioco. In 3 anni non è riuscito a farli giocare bene.

Il modulo glielo hanno dovuto imporre. Quel poco di buono che abbiamo visto non è lavoro suo, ma di quei pochi ragazzi che sanno giocare a calcio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Novembre 2012)

boanteg per bojan che scelta azzeccata  , lo dico da tempo non ha piu in mano la squadra ma ancora non l'hanno capito


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Novembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> la curva che dice?



Aspettano fiduciosi il 31 agosto 2018


----------



## robs91 (11 Novembre 2012)

Allegri: "dovremmo essere primi in classifica perchè come possesso palla in Italia siamo primi".

Vi prego qualcuno lo fermi....


----------



## Frikez (11 Novembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Aspettano fiduciosi il 31 agosto 2018



Aspettano il bonifico in banca


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Novembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Aspettano il bonifico in banca



Addirittura?Una bustarella in nero si addice meglio


----------



## AndrasWave (11 Novembre 2012)

Soliti discorsi. Questo resterò fino a fine stagione volente o nolente.
Il problema sono i giornali e i tifosi senza un briciolo di cervello che cambiano opinione a seconda dei casi.
Dopo il Chievo e il Malaga si è abbassato subito il tiro per due risultati che non significavano niente per la caratura degli avversari.

Allegri è l'emblema della mediocrità e non cambierà mai. Ha una squadra non sufficiente per grandi traguardi però tatticamente è una tragedia. Sono tre anni che fa giocare la squadra da schifo salvo qualche fuoco di paglia che ha solo fuorviato la maggior parte dei tifosi. Conduce una preparazione scandalosa oltre ad essere motivatore quanto un comodino da salotto.

Se a questo anticristo della panchina ci aggiungi un Galliani-società che tra i parametri zero prende solo scarponi clamorosi (oggi goal di Valero, un parametro zero, e Aquilani, un giocatore perso in modo vergognoso) e una curva di venduti il quadro è devastante.

Sconfitta umiliante per molti motivi. Sconfitta che deve dare consapevolezza. Alla prossima vittoria non cambierà nulla. Così non abbiamo futuro, ne ora ne MAI.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Novembre 2012)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Allegri: "dovremmo essere primi in classifica perchè come possesso palla in Italia siamo primi".
> 
> Vi prego qualcuno lo fermi....


Ha detto così?  No dai non ci credo...


----------



## robs91 (11 Novembre 2012)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ha detto così?  No dai non ci credo...



Purtroppo è tutto vero...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Novembre 2012)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Allegri: "dovremmo essere primi in classifica perchè come possesso palla in Italia siamo primi".
> 
> Vi prego qualcuno lo fermi....


----------



## -Lionard- (11 Novembre 2012)

Il triste ridimensionamento del Milan più che dalle cessioni di Ibrahimovic e Thiago Silva si vede soprattutto dalla gestione di questa crisi. Mai in passato con uno score del genere un allenatore sarebbe rimasto sulla nostra panchina. La passiva rassegnazione con cui la società accetta questi risultati è la prova che il Milan con questa dirigenza è finito. Se non c'è neanche lo scatto d'orgoglio di mandare via l'allenatore per affermare "Va bene tutto ma siamo pur sempre il Milan e questi risultati non ci competono", allora è finito tutto.


----------



## iceman. (11 Novembre 2012)

Certo che fester e' un genio " zaccheroni,allegri" tutti lui li ha scelti..

Che schifo, mi vien da vomitare


----------



## bmb (11 Novembre 2012)

Quando senti uno che afferma: "abbiamo perso con una squadra che ha 10 punti in più di noi", capisci quanto sia mediocre.


----------



## iceman. (11 Novembre 2012)

Ma poi sorride che fastidio...


----------



## Jino (11 Novembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma poi sorride che fastidio...



Chi non riderebbe con 2,5 mln di euro l'anno ASSICURATI fino al 2014. Questo si porta a casa ancora 4,5 mln di qui ad un anno e mezzo. 

C'è da piangere vero!?


----------



## Heisenberg (11 Novembre 2012)

Errori incredibili e innumerevoli. E sempre li stessi. Inutile anche rivangarli, si sanno. Via subito, ma tanto rimarrà.


----------



## smallball (11 Novembre 2012)

purtroppo restera'...


----------



## Roten1896 (11 Novembre 2012)

deve andare via adesso, abbiamo 3 partite importanti tra campionato e champions e con lui possiamo fare al massimo 1 punto (in belgio)


----------



## Dapone (11 Novembre 2012)

che pena...e io ero uno di quelli che lo difendeva a spada tratta.

"senza Ibra si vedrà la mano di Allegri" ...caspita menomale!

formazione iniziale sbagliata, tre cambi e in più il solito infortunio per cui dobbiamo giocare in 10. non è solo che la squadra fa schifo è lui che non capisce più nulla.


----------



## Harvey (11 Novembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Aspettano fiduciosi il 31 agosto 2018



 l'amore non è bello se non è litigarello, avanti così


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Novembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> l'amore non è bello se non è litigarello, avanti così



tu dov'eri oggi??allo stadio o a casa a contestare dal divano?


----------



## Harvey (11 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> tu dov'eri oggi??allo stadio o a casa a contestare dal divano?



E' inutile che ti scaldi portando le cose sul personale come la volta scorsa con gli abbonamenti pagati da Berlusconi, io ero orgogliosamente a casa comunque se ti preme saperlo


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Novembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> E' inutile che ti scaldi portando le cose sul personale come la volta scorsa con gli abbonamenti pagati da Berlusconi, io ero orgogliosamente a casa comunque se ti preme saperlo



ecco!!se vuoi contestare vieni allo stadio!!!già oggi qualcosa è successo!!fosse per me contesterei ma siccome in curva non comando io non si può fare più di tanto


----------



## Jino (11 Novembre 2012)

Ma perchè in curva non contestate? Qual'è l'attuale linea di pensiero che seguite?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Novembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma perchè in curva non contestate? Qual'è l'attuale linea di pensiero che seguite?


Venduti, immagino.


----------



## Jino (11 Novembre 2012)

Ho appena sentito su Mediaset Premium che in casa rossonera c'è fermento, che tra oggi e domani la sorte di Max è in bilico.


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Novembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma perchè in curva non contestate? Qual'è l'attuale linea di pensiero che seguite?



se la cosa fosse chiara potrei dirtelo!!il problema è che adesso non c'è nulla di chiaro!!sembrava che la squadra stesse migliorando e invece oggi un disastro!!!i commandos al primo hanno contestato e stavano per andare da galliani a fine primo tempo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Novembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ho appena sentito su Mediaset Premium che in casa rossonera c'è fermento, che tra oggi e domani la sorte di Max è in bilico.


L'ultima volta che ho visto qualcosa sui canali telematici ho visto presentatori imbarazzante che se la ridevano con Galliani dicendo che i tifosi sono sereni soffermandosi su uno striscione che recitava qualcosa del tipo "Galliani sposami".


----------



## iceman. (11 Novembre 2012)

Pure io l'ho sentito ..speriamo bene, ma credo sara' tipo pellegatti che parlera' di draghi gnomi e folletti" cit


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> se la cosa fosse chiara potrei dirtelo!!il problema è che adesso non c'è nulla di chiaro!!sembrava che la squadra stesse migliorando e invece oggi un disastro!!!i commandos al primo hanno contestato e stavano per andare da galliani a fine primo tempo


La prossima volta fomentali e caricate il pelato


----------



## Jino (11 Novembre 2012)

Ma francamente criticare mister e giocatori serve a poco, anzi, per me danneggia e basta. E' la società, anzi no, la proprietà che va contestata duramente.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> se la cosa fosse chiara potrei dirtelo!!il problema è che adesso non c'è nulla di chiaro!!sembrava che la squadra stesse migliorando e invece oggi un disastro!!!i commandos al primo hanno contestato e stavano per andare da galliani a fine primo tempo



Bene la prossima volta vadano da Galliani a luglio,cosi' si fa prima!


----------



## Harvey (11 Novembre 2012)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ecco!!se vuoi contestare vieni allo stadio!!!già oggi qualcosa è successo!!fosse per me contesterei ma siccome in curva non comando io non si può fare più di tanto



Ma infatti io mica sto dicendo che è colpa tua... Stavo solo sottolineando l'incoerenza di certi striscioni e/o comportamenti in risposta alla battuta che aveva fatto ZAZA'  Tra l'altro sono geograficamente impossibilitato a recarmi allo stadio in questo momento, ma non lo farei comunque perché lo stadio che meritano Galliani&Co è vuoto, come il loro cervello! Anzi se non mi piacesse troppo il calcio in generale avrei disdetto pure Premium...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'ultima volta che ho visto qualcosa sui canali telematici ho visto presentatori imbarazzante che se la ridevano con Galliani dicendo che i tifosi sono sereni soffermandosi su uno striscione che recitava qualcosa del tipo "Galliani sposami".



ahahahah vero con Sacchi che elogiava le doti da playboy di Galliani  Siparietti ridicoli!


----------



## iceman. (11 Novembre 2012)

Ma che dite, fester e' il numero 1, t.silva e ibrahimovic chi sono?"
"e' impensabile contestare la dirigenza"


----------



## Francy (11 Novembre 2012)

Ibrahimovic spacca lo spogliatoio, se abbiamo grandi attaccanti possiamo fare a meno anche di Thiago Silva.


----------



## de sica (12 Novembre 2012)

A questo punto,credo sia necessario un cambio di allenatore,nonostante sia folle imputare tutte le colpe di questa stagione ad allegri.La rosa è quella che è,SCADENTE,di più non si potrebbe fare ma un cavolo di gioco come minimo credo sia fattibile anche con questi giocatori.Ci vuole anche una bella scossa da trasmettere alla squadra


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Novembre 2012)

secondo me se Allegri e ancora su questa panchina e solo grazie a Galliani, io sono dell'idea lo dico da sempre che finisce la stagione ma ora potrei iniziare a credere che se in queste tre partite non fa punti berlusca lo cacci


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Novembre 2012)

riporto il mio commento postato nel topic di milan vs fiorentina :


la partita di ieri è la riprova che puoi cambiare tutti i moduli di questo mondo ma se hai pippe in rosa non vai da nessuna parte , ora non voglio giustificare allegri perchè ha le sue colpe evidentissime pero ieri manco herrera e rocco messi insieme avrebbero potuto niente contro la pippaggine dei nostri giocatori : sul primo goal constant ed ambrosini si lasciano scappare ljacic e aquilani senza fare niente , per non parlare del secondo goal dove montolivo vede che alle sue spalle ha borja valero libero e non lo marca , mexes che ritira la gamba  pure la sagoma usata in allenamento per le punizione avrebbe fatto piu opposizione di mexes sul secondo goal .
Io ho criticato allegri per la mancanta scelta di una coppia di centrali titolare pero devo ammettere che non ha tutte le colpe perche parliamoci chiaro come si fa a scegliere tra il timido e tenero bonera , l'inesperto acerbi , il vecchio e stanco yepes , l'inutile zapata e la m.e.r.d.a.ccia mesciata di mescies dalla mancanza di due centrali affidabile è derivata la scelta della difesa a tre perche se due non riescono a fare il loro lavoro ne metti tre , infatti la nostra difesa a tre era una difesa a 5 occultata avendo gli esterni non in grando di attaccare . La coperta purtroppo è corta , infatti giocando a tre dietro , cioè difendendoci in 5 , si rischia meno in difesa ma si crea poco in attacco , aggiungiamoci le solite cappelle dei singoli si finisce per perdere o vincere con pochi goal di scarto (vedi genoa o andata col malaga) , mentre usando il 4-2-3-1 si crea molto in attacco pero in difesa rischiamo molto di piu e si finisce di vincere in goleada quando incontri un modesto chievo e di perdere con due o tre goal di scarto quando incontri una squadra organizzata come la fiorentina .


----------



## #Dodo90# (14 Novembre 2012)

Prandelli: "Abbiamo provato il 4-3-3 soltanto 2 giorni, alcuni movimenti non abbiamo avuto il tempo di assimilarli"

Allegri (4 moduli in 6 partite): "Dobbiamo cercare di vincere una partita per sbloccarci"


Trovate le differenze.


----------



## Francy (25 Novembre 2012)

Stasera diamogli i suoi meriti. Partita preparata bene, gestita meglio e conclusa in maniera perfetta.


----------



## honestsimula (1 Dicembre 2012)

allegri ad oggi è il miglior allenatore della serie A capace di valorizzare giovani e mezze ***** e scovare nuovi ruoli adatti a quest'ultimi.
il miglior guardiola o mourinho non avrebbero potuto fare di meglio con una difesa acerbi zapata e altri 30 ragazzini a pascolare in mezzo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (1 Dicembre 2012)

honestsimula ha scritto:


> allegri ad oggi è il miglior allenatore della serie A capace di valorizzare giovani e mezze ***** e scovare nuovi ruoli adatti a quest'ultimi.
> il miglior guardiola o mourinho non avrebbero potuto fare di meglio con una difesa acerbi zapata e altri 30 ragazzini a pascolare in mezzo.



forse il migliore no,ma è sicuramente tra i primi 5 se non tra i primi 3 secondo me


----------



## iceman. (1 Dicembre 2012)

Si talmente bravo che lo cercano tutte le big d'europa. 

Si sa gia' la fine che fara', lazio fiorentina napoli roma, un po' di qua' un po' di la'... di certo in inghilterra e tantomeno in spagna non se lo filano manco di striscio.

Conte, Montella, Guidolin, Mazzarri gli son superiori per quanto mi riguarda.


----------



## 2515 (1 Dicembre 2012)

Di sicuro quando allegri decide di lanciare un giovane non si può dire che lo faccia male, finora non ha sbagliato un colpo. Ora confidiamo per la partita con lo zenit per vedere se qualche giovane giocherà e potrà mettersi in luce.


----------



## Doctore (1 Dicembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si talmente bravo che lo cercano tutte le big d'europa.
> 
> Si sa gia' la fine che fara', lazio fiorentina napoli roma, un po' di qua' un po' di la'... di certo in inghilterra e tantomeno in spagna non se lo filano manco di striscio.
> 
> Conte, Montella, Guidolin, Mazzarri gli son superiori per quanto mi riguarda.


Forse conte...e montella tutto da vedere in una big eh,ma gli altri non scherziamo plz


----------



## Jaqen (1 Dicembre 2012)

Niang non è in lista. Speravo entrasse martedì.


----------



## Francy (1 Dicembre 2012)

Continuo a ripetere che fare paragoni, anche fra allenatori, prima di vederli a fine carriera, è difficile. Anche perchè, come per i giocatori, anche gli allenatori hanno determinate caratteristiche e alle squadre, in determinati momenti storici, serve di più l'una o l'altra caratteristica. Per il Milan di quest'anno Allegri non andava bene, infatti siamo stati in crisi finchè non ci ha motivato Berlusconi. Allegri ha buone capacità, ma fra i suoi punti di forza certamente non c'è la capacità di dare la carica alla squadra, e a una squadra come quella del Milan a settembre questo serviva. Adesso che invece sembriamo meno depressi verranno fuori le sue capacità tattiche, che non sono certo da Serie B.


----------



## honestsimula (3 Dicembre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Forse conte...e montella tutto da vedere in una big eh,ma gli altri non scherziamo plz



mah, conte lo reputo superiore nel complesso per un fatto di grinta e la capacita' di provocare l'avversario durante la partita con conseguente calo di concentrazione, pero' non ha valorizzato nessun giocatore apparte pirlo...


----------



## 2515 (3 Dicembre 2012)

honestsimula ha scritto:


> mah, conte lo reputo superiore nel complesso per un fatto di grinta e la capacita' di provocare l'avversario durante la partita con conseguente calo di concentrazione, pero' non ha valorizzato nessun giocatore apparte pirlo...



Gli ha costruito attorno la squadra, pure antonini verrebbe valorizzato così.


----------



## honestsimula (3 Dicembre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Gli ha costruito attorno la squadra, pure antonini verrebbe valorizzato così.



non scherziamo, leonardo aveva capito bene le potenzialita' di antonini, ricordo ancora le meravigliose triangolazioni sull'out di sinistra il gaucho-il giovine *-*


----------



## DexMorgan (3 Dicembre 2012)

Rivalutare Antonini no eh, per favore. Voglio dire, questo se viene in promozione farebbe una fatica...
Tecnicamente zero, ha di buono che a volte e ripeto a volte, ha il senso della posizione.
Per il resto, brrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Jino (9 Dicembre 2012)

Ed ecco l'ennesima puntata dell'Allegri mediocre show. Vinci 4-2, toglie un attaccante per inserire un centrocampista difensivo. Alè. 

Risultato? Ti prendi gol, non tieni più palla, soffri, rischi, non riparti, non crei. 

Mentalità da provincialotto, quello è il suo posto, mi auguro sia l'ultima annata che devo sopportare tutto ciò, da troppi anni sto sopportanto Allegri, troppi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ed ecco l'ennesima puntata dell'Allegri mediocre show. Vinci 4-2, toglie un attaccante per inserire un centrocampista difensivo. Alè.
> 
> Risultato? Ti prendi gol, non tieni più palla, soffri, rischi, non riparti, non crei.
> 
> Mentalità da provincialotto, quello è il suo posto, mi auguro sia l'ultima annata che devo sopportare tutto ciò, da troppi anni sto sopportanto Allegri, troppi.


Penso che questo sia il suo ultimo anno.


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ed ecco l'ennesima puntata dell'Allegri mediocre show. Vinci 4-2, toglie un attaccante per inserire un centrocampista difensivo. Alè.
> 
> Risultato? Ti prendi gol, non tieni più palla, soffri, rischi, non riparti, non crei.
> 
> Mentalità da provincialotto, quello è il suo posto, mi auguro sia l'ultima annata che devo sopportare tutto ciò, da troppi anni sto sopportanto Allegri, troppi.



Quoto tutto,ma d'altronde è successo tutte le volte che ha fatto una mossa del genere,solo lui non se ne accorge.


----------



## Jino (9 Dicembre 2012)

Ma anche i giocatori stessi ne risentono dai. Quando vedono che l'allenatore in primis di caca sotto. E Bojan, con che spirito vuole che entri dopo?! Quando poco prima vede uscire un attaccante ed entrare un medianaccio? 

Davvero la sua mediocrità non ha limiti.


----------



## The P (9 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ed ecco l'ennesima puntata dell'Allegri mediocre show. Vinci 4-2, toglie un attaccante per inserire un centrocampista difensivo. Alè.
> 
> Risultato? Ti prendi gol, non tieni più palla, soffri, rischi, non riparti, non crei.
> 
> Mentalità da provincialotto, quello è il suo posto, mi auguro sia l'ultima annata che devo sopportare tutto ciò, da troppi anni sto sopportanto Allegri, troppi.



Jino non quotarti sarebbe impossibili.

Ma oggi abbiamo assistito a molto di più:

Primo tempo con la squadra divisa in 3 tronconi. Tutti e tre i reparti a sè stanti.

Ma i centrocampisti stessi tra loro erano scollegati, mai l'uno vicino all'altro.

El Shaarawi poi ingabbiato perché Robinho di fatto giocava trequartista e tutte le azioni passavano da sinistra. 

Terrificante.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Dicembre 2012)

Non vedo l'ora che si levi dalle scatole


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non vedo l'ora che si levi dalle scatole



.....ormai, salvo sorprese, a giugno ci arriva.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> .....ormai, salvo sorprese, a giugno ci arriva.



Si si ma a giugno ci arriva...ormai è sicuro.


----------



## Jino (9 Dicembre 2012)

A giugno arriva per forza. Se non è stato cacciato in quel periodo nero, non lo cacciano più.


----------



## Principe (12 Dicembre 2012)

Ancora Niang in panchina ma sei veramente il più grande incapace dell'universo ma nemmeno in coppa Italia sei un asinooooooooooo


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Dicembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ancora Niang in panchina ma sei veramente il più grande incapace dell'universo ma nemmeno in coppa Italia sei un asinooooooooooo



Su questo non posso dargliene colpe. Li vede tutti i giorni, saprà meglio di noi se per Niang é meglio una partita dall'inizio o in corso.


----------



## Principe (13 Dicembre 2012)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Su questo non posso dargliene colpe. Li vede tutti i giorni, saprà meglio di noi se per Niang é meglio una partita dall'inizio o in corso.



Lo vedremo la prima volta che farà 3 partite di fila al Milan o probabilmente altrove vedremo chi avrà ragione


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Dicembre 2012)

Sempre con te, grande Acciuga


----------



## iceman. (13 Dicembre 2012)

Pure nelle conferenze ti fa cadere le paJJe.
Sempre con quel viso assonnato, sempre quella voce tremolante, sempre le stesse cose.

Che flop.


----------



## Jaqen (13 Dicembre 2012)

Cmq per le scelte dei giocatori un allenatore non deve essere messo in discussione, è lui che li vede tutti i giorni. Possiamo discutere su come fa muovere la squadra, ma non sugli interpreti. Solo lui e il Tasso li vedono sempre.


----------



## Principe (13 Dicembre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Cmq per le scelte dei giocatori un allenatore non deve essere messo in discussione, è lui che li vede tutti i giorni. Possiamo discutere su come fa muovere la squadra, ma non sugli interpreti. Solo lui e il Tasso li vedono sempre.



Questa e' una diceria bella e buona lui può valutare lo stato di forma e sarebbe in teoria quello che potrebbe giodicare meglio.... Ma qua di abbiamo perso lo scudetto e si ostinava a far giocare mexes...... Che nn ne aveva più quando c'era yepes in panchina..... Quando ha messo thiago l'anno scorso che si è' rotto....quando l'anno scorso si ostinava a far giocare robinho che faceva schifo.....voi gli allenatori gli salvate sempre questo e' un incapace che sbaglia le scelte tattiche le scelte degli uomini e la preparazione fisica della squadra ..... 3 anno che facciamo all'inizio un punto a partita .


----------



## Jaqen (13 Dicembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Questa e' una diceria bella e buona lui può valutare lo stato di forma e sarebbe in teoria quello che potrebbe giodicare meglio....



Io alleno e se qualche dirigente o genitore mi dice che dovrei far giocare qualcuno al posto di qualcun altro gli do l'indirizzo della segreteria iscrizioni corsi allenatori.
La scelta dei giocatori non è discutibile, solo un'altra persona può discutere le scelte di Allegri ed è una persona che vede i giocatori ogni santissimo giorno: si chiama Mauro Tassotti, non a caso fa il vice allenatore.


----------



## jaws (13 Dicembre 2012)

Con Niang andrà così:
Se esploderà si dirà che Allegri ha sbagliato perchè doveva farlo giocare prima
Se si rivelerà un flop sarà colpa di Allegri che ha rovinato un talento


----------



## Andrea89 (13 Dicembre 2012)

Su Niang si stanno dicendo più o meno le stesse cose che venivano dette su El Shaarawy la passata stagione,solo che il francese è addirittura più giovane.
Diamo tempo al tempo,è giusto che Niang faccia qualche presenza ma di tempo per crescere ne ha tanto.


----------



## Jino (13 Dicembre 2012)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Su Niang si stanno dicendo più o meno le stesse cose che venivano dette su El Shaarawy la passata stagione,solo che il francese è addirittura più giovane.
> Diamo tempo al tempo,è giusto che Niang faccia qualche presenza ma di tempo per crescere ne ha tanto.



Esatto, aspettarsi che Niang arrivasse e fosse titolare era utopia. E' un giocatore giovanissimo, ha gente davanti a lui indubbiamente più brava. Il ragazzo deve allenarsi come si deve, migliorare e sopratutto maturare fuori dal campo. Se farà queste cose il suo talento uscirà di certo, perchè non è in discussione.


----------



## 2515 (13 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Esatto, aspettarsi che Niang arrivasse e fosse titolare era utopia. E' un giocatore giovanissimo, ha gente davanti a lui indubbiamente più brava. Il ragazzo deve allenarsi come si deve, migliorare e sopratutto maturare fuori dal campo. Se farà queste cose il suo talento uscirà di certo, perchè non è in discussione.



el shaarawy ha fatto molte presenze (non minuti perché spesso entrato a partita in corso) nonostante fosse due anni più grande di niang, nonostante fosse stato un grosso investimento e nonostante fosse un ragazzo serio. Niang è arrivato come una testa calda due anni più giovane costata relativamente poco. Chiaro che Allegri voglia prima ficcargli in testa la disciplina. Lo sta trattando come el shaarawy ma con le dovute differenze sopracitate.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Dicembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Lo vedremo la prima volta che farà 3 partite di fila al Milan o probabilmente altrove vedremo chi avrà ragione



Ma mica ho detto che é una pi.ppa. E mi avrebbe fatto piacere vederlo titolare. Però l'allenatore é lui, e sa se é meglio metterlo dall'inizio o a partita in corso.


----------



## 2515 (13 Dicembre 2012)

Allegri sulla gestione dei giovani è sempre stato contestato, finora ogni giocatore su cui ha deciso di puntare fa bene.


----------



## Principe (13 Dicembre 2012)

Come volevasi dimostrare sapientoni se giocava dall'inizio forse ne faceva anche 2


----------



## Jino (16 Dicembre 2012)

E come ogni settimana va in onda "l'Allegri mediocre Show". Quell'allenatore che quando vince con tanti gol di scarto pensa bene di togliere attaccanti per buttar dentro medianacci, la squadra chiude la gara con un 4-5-1, perchè giustamente si deve smettere di attaccare ed avere possesso palla. Alèèèèèèè!


----------



## Jaqen (16 Dicembre 2012)

Beh ha tolto ElSha per evitare che venisse ammonito e ha messo Muntari a cui serve giocare. Ha tolto Pazzini per Niang ed è giusto così. Boateng era già dentro.
Nella gestione cambi non capisco cosa gli si possa dire sto giro.
Bene i primi minuti poi ci siamo seduti.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> E come ogni settimana va in onda "l'Allegri mediocre Show". Quell'allenatore che quando vince con tanti gol di scarto pensa bene di togliere attaccanti per buttar dentro medianacci, la squadra chiude la gara con un 4-5-1, perchè giustamente si deve smettere di attaccare ed avere possesso palla. Alèèèèèèè!



Beh,già quando ha tolto Bingo per mettere Boateng in modo da avere "solidità" si è capito dove voleva andare a parare.


----------



## Jino (16 Dicembre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Beh ha tolto ElSha per evitare che venisse ammonito e ha messo Muntari a cui serve giocare. Ha tolto Pazzini per Niang ed è giusto così. Boateng era già dentro.
> Nella gestione cambi non capisco cosa gli si possa dire sto giro.
> Bene i primi minuti poi ci siamo seduti.



L'avevo intuito del perchè avesse tolto il faraone, a questo punto metti dentro una punta, non che a Muntari cambi qualcosa giocare o non giocare quei 10 minuti scarsi. Ormai la prima parte di stagione è finita eh.


----------



## de sica (16 Dicembre 2012)

Si ragazzi,ma binho era indecente in campo!!


----------



## Principe (16 Dicembre 2012)

Allenatore indecente che mette ancora Pazzini titolare somaro metti Niang sei un somaro


----------



## Jino (16 Dicembre 2012)

Mi spiace, non è che sono contro ad Allegri per partito preso, sono contro al mister perchè è mediocre fino al midollo, ha una mentalità provincialotta. 

Ha vinto solo grazie al carisma, alla personalità, all'attitudine alla vittoria di gente come Silva, Nesta, Seedorf, Pirlo, Bommel, Gattuso, Robinho, Ibra.

Non sa caricare la squadra, ha una mentalità sempre e comunque conservativa, ad ogni intervista parla degli avversari definendoli pericolosissimi, la squadra gioca cosi cosi e lui è contento. E caspita, ma lo sa che è al Milan?! E non c'entra niente che la rosa sia cosi cosi, parlo prettamente di mentalità, NON CI SIAMO.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Dicembre 2012)

non capisco perchè non fa giocare subito Niang che può diventare un Campione e soprattutto ha voglia di giocare, non come Robinho che non diventerà mai un fenomeno e non vede l'ora di ******** in brasile


----------



## Jaqen (16 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> L'avevo intuito del perchè avesse tolto il faraone, a questo punto metti dentro una punta, non che a Muntari cambi qualcosa giocare o non giocare quei 10 minuti scarsi. Ormai la prima parte di stagione è finita eh.



Non è vero, c'è una partita importantissima contro la Roma dove Muntari potrebbe essere titolare. Più tempo gioca meglio è.
Ti chiedo, sei stato d'accordo però nell'aver dato a Niang 10 minuti? Immagino di sì.. però potrei dirti che a Niang non serviva "giocare o non giocare quei 10 minuti scarsi. Ormai la prima parte di stagione è finita eh.". Se vogliamo dare contro ad Allegri per come ha fatto giocare questa squadra, ok ci sta. Abbiamo giocato maluccio, ma per i cambi.... nulla da dire.


----------



## Jino (16 Dicembre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Non è vero, c'è una partita importantissima contro la Roma dove Muntari potrebbe essere titolare. Più tempo gioca meglio è.
> Ti chiedo, sei stato d'accordo però nell'aver dato a Niang 10 minuti? Immagino di sì.. però potrei dirti che a Niang non serviva "giocare o non giocare quei 10 minuti scarsi. Ormai la prima parte di stagione è finita eh.". Se vogliamo dare contro ad Allegri per come ha fatto giocare questa squadra, ok ci sta. Abbiamo giocato maluccio, ma per i cambi.... nulla da dire.



Mi spiace ma non condivido i cambi alla fine. L'ingresso di Boateng per Robi è stato giusto, ma poi se proprio dovevo fare un cambio avrei tolto o Montolivo o Ambrosini palesemente senza benzina per inserire Muntari e poi se volevi togliere Elsha allora mettevi Niang o Bojan. Finivi comunque con un 4-4-2 eh, mica con un modulo sbilanciato. 

Ma d'altronde è la mentalità del mister, stessa mentalità avuta a torino una settimana fa e la stessa che da due anni e passa c'ha.


----------



## Jaqen (16 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mi spiace ma non condivido i cambi alla fine. L'ingresso di Boateng per Robi è stato giusto, ma poi se proprio dovevo fare un cambio avrei tolto o Montolivo o Ambrosini palesemente senza benzina per inserire Muntari e poi se volevi togliere Elsha allora mettevi Niang o Bojan. Finivi comunque con un 4-4-2 eh, mica con un modulo sbilanciato.
> 
> Ma d'altronde è la mentalità del mister, stessa mentalità avuta a torino una settimana fa e la stessa che da due anni e passa c'ha.


Ok capisco il tuo punto di vista. Buona anche la tua visione ma quella di Allegri è allo stesso modo per me condivisibile.


----------



## Francy (16 Dicembre 2012)

Vi state scannando per delle sostituzioni avvenute sul 4-1. Ancelotti spesso, con questo risultato, finiva con Kakà o Seedorf unica punta. Tanto per dire che, alla fine, quando sei sul 4-1 è anche inutile andare a cercare il 5-1, il 6-1. Quando la partita è finita è finita. E non è questione di mentalità...


----------



## Jino (16 Dicembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Vi state scannando per delle sostituzioni avvenute sul 4-1. Ancelotti spesso, con questo risultato, finiva con Kakà o Seedorf unica punta. Tanto per dire che, alla fine, quando sei sul 4-1 è anche inutile andare a cercare il 5-1, il 6-1. Quando la partita è finita è finita. E non è questione di mentalità...



Punti di vista, in premier i tifosi che pagano il biglietto non accetterebbero di buon grando un'atteggiamento del genere. Cosi come in Spagna. Il Milan che lascia la palla gli ultimi 10 minuti al Pescara di turno, pensando a difendersi senza poter ripartire perchè non ci sono calciatori in grado di farlo... Bah.


----------



## Francy (16 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Punti di vista, in premier i tifosi che pagano il biglietto non accetterebbero di buon grando un'atteggiamento del genere. Cosi come in Spagna. Il Milan che lascia la palla gli ultimi 10 minuti al Pescara di turno, pensando a difendersi senza poter ripartire perchè non ci sono calciatori in grado di farlo... Bah.



Sei sul 4-1 a 10' dalla fine, forse 9'. Capisco i tifosi, che comunque dovrebbero considerarsi "soddisfatti", ma arrivare a dare ad Allegri del provinciale, fra i tanti motivi, per questo qua lo ritengo esagerato. D'altro canto la partita era più che conclusa. A meno che non facesse entrare Gabriel per El Shaarawy o Muntari per Amelia per me poteva fare quasi tutto...


----------



## Jino (16 Dicembre 2012)

Sentire adesso intervistato Antonio Conte che sta parlando di mentalità vincente, che la vuole trasmettere ogni giorno. Sono le parole che un allenatore usa anche ad esser importanti. Un allenatore quasi mai soddisfatto del tutto dalla sua squadra. 

Sto Allegri non parla mai di ste cose, gli va sempre bene tutto, i ragazzi giocano sempre bene, danno sempre il massimo, non gli si può chiedere di più, parliamo di un allenatore SODDISFATTO del secondo posto dello scorso anno. Mamma mia 

Conte ha mentalità vincente, Allegri no. PALESE.


----------



## The P (16 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sentire adesso intervistato Antonio Conte che sta parlando di mentalità vincente, che la vuole trasmettere ogni giorno. Sono le parole che un allenatore usa anche ad esser importanti. Un allenatore quasi mai soddisfatto del tutto dalla sua squadra.
> 
> Sto Allegri non parla mai di ste cose, gli va sempre bene tutto, i ragazzi giocano sempre bene, danno sempre il massimo, non gli si può chiedere di più, parliamo di un allenatore SODDISFATTO del secondo posto dello scorso anno. Mamma mia
> 
> Conte ha mentalità vincente, Allegri no. PALESE.



Abbiamo fatto una buona gara. (cit.)


----------



## honestsimula (16 Dicembre 2012)

ahahhaha ma che state a di i cambi all'81esimo ahahahah


----------



## Francy (16 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sentire adesso intervistato Antonio Conte che sta parlando di mentalità vincente, che la vuole trasmettere ogni giorno. Sono le parole che un allenatore usa anche ad esser importanti. Un allenatore quasi mai soddisfatto del tutto dalla sua squadra.
> 
> Sto Allegri non parla mai di ste cose, gli va sempre bene tutto, i ragazzi giocano sempre bene, danno sempre il massimo, non gli si può chiedere di più, parliamo di un allenatore SODDISFATTO del secondo posto dello scorso anno. Mamma mia
> 
> Conte ha mentalità vincente, Allegri no. PALESE.



Questo è un altro discorso, che potrei pure condividere.


----------



## Jino (16 Dicembre 2012)

La prossima realtà di Allegri sarà la panchina dell'Udinese, per il dopo Guidolin.

A noi serve un allenatore con un certo tipo di mentalità, c'è poco da fare.


----------



## Lollo interista (16 Dicembre 2012)

Effettivamente Conte è un esaltato in quell'altro senso


----------



## honestsimula (16 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sentire adesso intervistato Antonio Conte che sta parlando di mentalità vincente, che la vuole trasmettere ogni giorno. Sono le parole che un allenatore usa anche ad esser importanti. Un allenatore quasi mai soddisfatto del tutto dalla sua squadra.
> 
> Sto Allegri non parla mai di ste cose, gli va sempre bene tutto, i ragazzi giocano sempre bene, danno sempre il massimo, non gli si può chiedere di più, parliamo di un allenatore SODDISFATTO del secondo posto dello scorso anno. Mamma mia
> 
> Conte ha mentalità vincente, Allegri no. PALESE.



io penso che una persona che essa sia un giocatore, un allenatore un politico o un dirottatore di aerei non si giudica dalle parole, ma dai fatti.


----------



## Jino (16 Dicembre 2012)

honestsimula ha scritto:


> io penso che una persona che essa sia un giocatore, un allenatore un politico o un dirottatore di aerei non si giudica dalle parole, ma dai fatti.



E i fatti dicono che oggi abbiamo "rischiato" con il Pescara, perchè chi non ha visto la partita vedendo il risultato crede sia stato un grande Milan. Non è cosi.


----------



## honestsimula (16 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> E i fatti dicono che oggi abbiamo "rischiato" con il Pescara, perchè chi non ha visto la partita vedendo il risultato crede sia stato un grande Milan. Non è cosi.



i fatti dicono che abbiamo vinto 4 a 1.


----------



## Frikez (16 Dicembre 2012)

Che incompetente..ma pensa di fare qualcosa per risolvere il problema delle palle inattive o no?


----------



## If Everyone Cared (16 Dicembre 2012)

honestsimula ha scritto:


> io penso che una persona che essa sia un giocatore, un allenatore un politico o un dirottatore di aerei non si giudica dalle parole, ma dai fatti.



e i fatti dicono che è un mediocre.


----------



## honestsimula (16 Dicembre 2012)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> e i fatti dicono che è un mediocre.



I fatti dicono anche che ha vinto piu' di Conte, ma questo viene considerato un vincente solo perche' parla da vincente? ahahhahh


----------



## Francy (16 Dicembre 2012)

Inciso, essere allenati da un esaltato come Conte non è che mi piacerebbe eh... Gli esaltati a me non piacciono proprio, e lui lo è.


----------



## 2515 (16 Dicembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Inciso, essere allenati da un esaltato come Conte non è che mi piacerebbe eh... Gli esaltati a me non piacciono proprio, e lui lo è.



più che altro visti i suoi giri di parole dovresti trasciverti i suoi discorsi e cercare di capirne la sintassi per capire.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Dicembre 2012)

Conte ed Allegri sono distanti come il sole e Plutone IMHO

Uno ha perso 3 partite ufficiali su non so quante. l'altro vabbe..
Uno ha vinto/sta vincendo uno scudetto facendo/sta facendo esaltare dei buoni giocatori. L'altro ha perso una scudetto con Ibrahimovic che non perde mai scudetti. Anzi ci è riuscito con il miglior ibra di sempre.

Uno è un ottimo allenatore anzi puo davvero diventare grande, l'altro è semplicemente un mediocre da squadre da salvezza.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Dicembre 2012)

honestsimula ha scritto:


> I fatti dicono anche che ha vinto piu' di Conte, ma questo viene considerato un vincente solo perche' parla da vincente? ahahhahh


Intanto a fine stagione staranno 2 scudetti a 1.


----------



## Jino (16 Dicembre 2012)

honestsimula ha scritto:


> I fatti dicono anche che ha vinto piu' di Conte, ma questo viene considerato un vincente solo perche' parla da vincente? ahahhahh



Il fatto è che ha vinto uno scudetto da imbattuto, a momenti vinceva pure una coppa italia, ha vinto una supercoppa, è ancora primo in campionato con vantaggio, è arrivato primo nel girone (per niente facile) di coppa campioni, ha dato un gioco alla squadra, un'identità, una mentalità. 

Veramente se mettiamo Allegri e Conte sullo stesso piano lavorativo non ci siamo proprio. Forse guardare qualche gara dei gobbi farebbe palesemente capire la differenza abissale che c'è tra quello che ha trasmesso l'uno e l'altro allenatore. 

Che poi con Allegri ci andrei fuori a cena perchè è simpaticissimo mentre con Conte l'antipatico manco a bere un caffè è un altro conto, ma se dobbiamo parlare del lavoro svolto non c'è davvero paragone.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Dicembre 2012)

Siamo sempre più la sua creatura, grazie mister.


----------



## honestsimula (16 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il fatto è che ha vinto uno scudetto da imbattuto, a momenti vinceva pure una coppa italia, ha vinto una supercoppa, è ancora primo in campionato con vantaggio, è arrivato primo nel girone (per niente facile) di coppa campioni, ha dato un gioco alla squadra, un'identità, una mentalità.
> 
> Veramente se mettiamo Allegri e Conte sullo stesso piano lavorativo non ci siamo proprio. Forse guardare qualche gara dei gobbi farebbe palesemente capire la differenza abissale che c'è tra quello che ha trasmesso l'uno e l'altro allenatore.
> 
> Che poi con Allegri ci andrei fuori a cena perchè è simpaticissimo mentre con Conte l'antipatico manco a bere un caffè è un altro conto, ma se dobbiamo parlare del lavoro svolto non c'è davvero paragone.



Io non cambierei mai Allegri con nessun altro allenatore attualmente, gestisce i giovani in maniera eccellente e credo che nessuno avrebbe saputo far di meglio in una situazione cosi' difficile.
Stiamo rifondando, so che e' duro da accettare, ma se pretendevate di vincere la champions league o il campionato quest'anno non ci sarebbe stato nessun Mourinho o Conte che sarebbe riuscito nell'impresa.


----------



## Jino (16 Dicembre 2012)

Io quest'anno non pretendevo certo di vincere il campionato, il valore della rosa è sotto agli occhi di tutti. Certo se stiamo qui a dire che il pessimo inizio della squadra non è anche colpa del mister allora non stiamo facendo un discorso obiettivo. Adesso stiamo attraversando un grandissimo momento, ma a gennaio sarà come i due anni precedenti, torneremo a fare pena e perdere punti su punti.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (16 Dicembre 2012)

honestsimula ha scritto:


> I fatti dicono anche che ha vinto piu' di Conte, ma questo viene considerato un vincente solo perche' parla da vincente? ahahhahh



ahahahah cosa, scusa?
pure mourinho è simpatico come lo sterco, ma ciò non toglie che sia un grandissimo allenatore.
conte è un grande tecnico, e ha buone possibilità per divenire un grandissimo. allegri... rotfl
no, perché adesso sembra che sia da tutti prendere una squadra che veniva da due settimi posti e portarla a vincere uno scudetto da imbattuta e disputare pure una finale di coppa italia, il tutto esprimendo un calcio che è una gioia per gli occhi.
scindiamo l'uomo dall'allenatore per una buona volta.


----------



## Andrea89 (16 Dicembre 2012)

honestsimula ha scritto:


> i fatti dicono che abbiamo vinto 4 a 1.


I fatti dicono anche che abbiamo fatto pena.
Cioè,abbiamo chiuso la gara grazie a due autogol.


----------



## Jino (16 Dicembre 2012)

E' inamissibile dover soffrire per un tempo intero il Pescara. Un Pescara tra le altre cose privo di qualche titolare importante. Un Pescara destinato alla B. 

Evidente che il problema sia nella testa, se non è l'allenatore chi dovrebbe lavorare nella testa dei giocatori?!


----------



## iceman. (16 Dicembre 2012)

Ma poi sul 4 a 1 leva elsharaui e mette muntari per coprirsi.
A premium dicevano "allegri non si fida" ...che *********. 


Ehhh ma sta pensando alla premier" ROTFL


----------



## Frikez (16 Dicembre 2012)

L'Inter è seconda a 7 punti da noi..se non siamo in zona Champions lo dobbiamo solo alle partenze imbarazzanti del nostro allenatore, altro che _"sta facendo bene con la rosa a disposizione" "non lo scambierei con nessun'altro"_
La rosa è stata stravolta e non si poteva pensare di lottare per lo scudetto ma è andato avanti a sperimentare nuovi moduli fino a novembre inoltrato praticamente, ma come si fa? Abbiamo buttato nel cesso tanti di quei punti


----------



## The P (16 Dicembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> L'Inter è seconda a 7 punti da noi..se non siamo in zona Champions lo dobbiamo solo alle partenze imbarazzanti del nostro allenatore, altro che _"sta facendo bene con la rosa a disposizione" "non lo scambierei con nessun'altro"_
> La rosa è stata stravolta e non si poteva pensare di lottare per lo scudetto ma* è andato avanti a sperimentare nuovi moduli fino a novembre inoltrato praticamente, ma come si fa? Abbiamo buttato nel cesso tanti di quei punti*



La cosa più penalizzante imho è stata quella di aver provato il 4-3-3 in estate per poi ripartire subito con l'improbabile 4-3-1-2.
Tutte le sperimentazioni arrivate dopo sono tutta opera della pressione mediatica. 
Solo lui non si era accorto che quello schema non era più proponibile.

E comunque ha delle qualità, ma la tattica non sa dove stia di casa.
L'ho detto dal primo anno e continuo a sostenerlo. Il Milan è la sua prima e ultima grande squadra imho.
A meno che non capiti di andare ad Allenare un Top Club a campionato in corso per esonero di un altro allenatore. Mia opinione ribadisco.


----------



## MisterBet (16 Dicembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma poi sul 4 a 1 leva elsharaui e mette muntari per coprirsi.
> A premium dicevano "allegri non si fida" ...che *********.
> 
> 
> Ehhh ma sta pensando alla premier" ROTFL



Stai quattro a uno, El Shaarawy è diffidato...meglio toglierlo e far fare qualche minuto a Muntari che fa morale per un giocatore che viene da sei mesi di stop...che ci sarebbe di male in questo cambio?


----------



## admin (16 Dicembre 2012)

Concordo con voi riguardo le false partenze. Ma quest'anno ha un'attenante non da poco: ha dovuto plasmare una squadra nuova (senza i due campioni più importanti) dal 1 Settembre. Se gli avessero acquistato i giocatori un pò prima forse avremmo perso meno punti. Comunque sulla preparazione atletica c'è molto da lavorare.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (16 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Concordo con voi riguardo le false partenze. Ma quest'anno ha un'attenante non da poco: ha dovuto plasmare una squadra nuova (senza i due campioni più importanti) dal 1 Settembre. Se gli avessero acquistato i giocatori un pò prima forse avremmo perso meno punti.



allegri incolpevole sempre e comunque, insomma.


----------



## admin (17 Dicembre 2012)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> allegri incolpevole sempre e comunque, insomma.



Io la penso in un modo, tu in altro. E nessuno dice che sia incolpevole.


----------



## Brain84 (17 Dicembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma poi sul 4 a 1 leva elsharaui e mette muntari per coprirsi.
> A premium dicevano "allegri non si fida" ...che *********.
> 
> 
> Ehhh ma sta pensando alla premier" ROTFL


Secondo me ha messo Muntari per dargli qualche minuto e preservare il faraone, il resto è fuffa secondo me


----------



## Blu71 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Lasciamolo lavorare, tanto per questa stagione dobbiamo tenercelo.


----------



## Harvey (17 Dicembre 2012)

Sinceramente le critiche riguardo i cambi di oggi mi sanno proprio di puro gusto nello sparargli addosso, mia personale opinione...


----------



## jaws (17 Dicembre 2012)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> allegri incolpevole sempre e comunque, insomma.



Dai commenti che ho letto qua sembra più che altro Allegri *colpevole* sempre e comunque


----------



## honestsimula (17 Dicembre 2012)

quoto i due qui sopra.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Dicembre 2012)

Ma come si fa a regalare 2 mesi al nulla? 

Ma come si fa a fare 0 punti tra udinese, atlante e sampdoria 

La CL a portata di mano ma non ci riusciremo perche a febbraio avremmo il nostro solito blocco targato allegri :facepalm.

Pietà. Via a giugno non importa chi arriva..via via


----------



## If Everyone Cared (17 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io la penso in un modo, tu in altro. E nessuno dice che sia incolpevole.



son tre anni che perdiamo una carrettata di punti nei primi due mesi di ogni girone (sia di andata che di ritorno).
ma di quale attenuante vogliamo parlare, su.



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a regalare 2 mesi al nulla?
> 
> Ma come si fa a fare 0 punti tra udinese, atlante e sampdoria
> 
> ...



fra l'altro prima di mandare via pato vorrei vederlo prima con un altro allenatore, magari capace.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Beh obiettivamente,se quantomeno avesse lavorato dall'estate con questo modulo,in quanto i giocatori che ora sta utilizzando li aveva gia' da inizio agosto,ora penso che eravamo a pari punti o giu' di lì con l'inter.Le partite con Atalanta e Samp erano ampiamente alla nostra partita,oltre a quella con l'Udinese.Un peccato,un vero peccato.Poi c'è da dire la solita forma fisica indecente nel primo mese e mezzo di campionato(cosa che si ripete da oramai 3 anni)e questa è un'altra grave colpa del mister,perche' un conto è avere Ibra e gli altri e quindi sei sicuro di recuperare,un'altra è non averli.Vedremo se il prosieguo del campionato fara' si che il Milan abbia risolto,come pare adesso,la scarna forma d'inizio stagione!


----------



## If Everyone Cared (17 Dicembre 2012)

jaws ha scritto:


> Dai commenti che ho letto qua sembra più che altro Allegri *colpevole* sempre e comunque



ma questo perché non è da milan, quindi talvolta si finisce per criticarlo anche ingiustificamente.
un po' come per pazzini.


----------



## honestsimula (17 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh obiettivamente,se quantomeno avesse lavorato dall'estate con questo modulo,in quanto i giocatori che ora sta utilizzando li aveva gia' da inizio agosto,ora penso che eravamo a pari punti o giu' di lì con l'inter.Le partite con Atalanta e Samp erano ampiamente alla nostra partita,oltre a quella con l'Udinese.Un peccato,un vero peccato.Poi c'è da dire la solita forma fisica indecente nel primo mese e mezzo di campionato(cosa che si ripete da oramai 3 anni)e questa è un'altra grave colpa del mister,perche' un conto è avere Ibra e gli altri e quindi sei sicuro di recuperare,un'altra è non averli.Vedremo se il prosieguo del campionato fara' si che il Milan abbia risolto,come pare adesso,la scarna forma d'inizio stagione!



no, ma la colpa non e' della difesa, abate,mexes,bonera,zapata questi in tutte le squadre che ci stanno avanti, e anche molte di quelle che ci stanno dietro non farebbero neanche la panchina, no ma e' colpa di Allegri.

no, ma la colpa non e' di una dirigenza che i miglior colpi che riesce a fare li davanti sono Bojan e Pazzini, il primo che non ha mai dimostrato niente alla Roma, anzi qualcosa con Allegri ha fatto, il secondo che non riuscirebbe a segnare neanche col pontiere bendato da dentro l'area piccola, no ma la colpa e' di Allegri.

inoltre i giocatori piu' incisivi dell'ultimo campionato vinto Pato,Robinho,Boateng sono partiti o con infortuni o con la voglia di fare bene pari a quella di un ergastolaro di svegliarsi la mattina, no ma la colpa e' di Allegri.

poi mi parlate tanto di modulo, ma avete mai giocato a calcio, sapete quanto cambia tatticamente tra un 4-3-3 e un 4-4-2 ? Quasi nulla, tant'e' che contro la juve abbiamo vinto col 4-4-2 sfoggiando per qualche tratto un bel calcio contro i campioni d'italia e una delle squadre piu' in forma d'europa. li pero' il merito non e' di allegri, e' del rigore.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Dicembre 2012)

honestsimula ha scritto:


> no, ma la colpa non e' della difesa, abate,mexes,bonera,zapata questi in tutte le squadre che ci stanno avanti, e anche molte di quelle che ci stanno dietro non farebbero neanche la panchina, no ma e' colpa di Allegri.
> 
> no, ma la colpa non e' di una dirigenza che i miglior colpi che riesce a fare li davanti sono Bojan e Pazzini, il primo che non ha mai dimostrato niente alla Roma, anzi qualcosa con Allegri ha fatto, il secondo che non riuscirebbe a segnare neanche col pontiere bendato da dentro l'area piccola, no ma la colpa e' di Allegri.
> 
> ...



Beh innanzitutto calmati,ognuno qui esprime la sua opinioni e c'è gente che comunque a calcio ha giocato,seppur a livelli bassi,rispetto alla serie A.Il Milan col suo organico deve battere squadre come Atalanta e Samp e pertanto,vedendo il livello mediocre della serie A,doveva far meglio e aver molti punti in piu'.Qui nessuno chiedevo lo scudo ma quantomeno di lottare ad armi pari per il 3° posto,risultato difficile da raggiungere per l'incapacita' di un tecnico di trovare il miglior modulo per i primi 3 mesi e per una condizione fisica penosa!


----------



## Frikez (17 Dicembre 2012)

Non cambia nulla tra il 4-3-3 e il 4-4-2?  ma che stai a dì?


----------



## Jino (17 Dicembre 2012)

honestsimula ha scritto:


> no, ma la colpa non e' della difesa, abate,mexes,bonera,zapata questi in tutte le squadre che ci stanno avanti, e anche molte di quelle che ci stanno dietro non farebbero neanche la panchina, no ma e' colpa di Allegri.
> 
> no, ma la colpa non e' di una dirigenza che i miglior colpi che riesce a fare li davanti sono Bojan e Pazzini, il primo che non ha mai dimostrato niente alla Roma, anzi qualcosa con Allegri ha fatto, il secondo che non riuscirebbe a segnare neanche col pontiere bendato da dentro l'area piccola, no ma la colpa e' di Allegri.
> 
> ...



Qua si tratta semplicemente di dire, il Milan con la rosa attuale è da settimo posto? No perchè chi pensa questo mi deve spiegare cosa la Roma, Lazio, Fiorentina, Napoli e Inter hanno in più di noi, perchè io non lo capisco. 

Chi dice che una rosa nuova ha bisogno di tempo allora mi deve spiegare perchè Montella quest'anno ha trovato subito gioco e risultati, lo scorso anno Conte e di esempi ne potrei dire molto altri. 

Io non chiedo ad Allegri il gioco spettacolo, perchè non ha gli uomini per farlo, non chiedo ad Allegri di vincere il campionato, perchè c'è chi è più forte. Però io chiedo ad Allegri di dare a questa squadra la giusta carica, la giusta mentalità e uno straccio di gioco, di identità. 

Quest'anno la squadra era molle, tutt'ora spesso lo è. Non c'è quasi mai fame, cattiveria, agonismo. Non a caso si pigliano gol su palla inattiva a grappoli, proprio perchè non c'è questa determinazione a prender la palla prima degli altri. 

Allegri di colpe ne ha eccome. Ne hanno ovviamente società, giocatori, tutti. Ma Allegri compreso.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (17 Dicembre 2012)

Il problema del Milan nei primi due mesi non è stato solo tecnico, ma anche psicologico.
Fare il paragone con altre squadre o con gli altri anni non ha senso. Noi avevamo giocatori sfiduciati, ambiente sfiduciato. Insomma, era una squadra che non aveva più certezze e che si era ridimensionata anche nella mente, non solo tecnicamente. Basta vedere quanti punti abbiamo perso per ansia e mancanza di tranquillità. Non per nulla si è detto che questo era l'anno zero. L'anno in cui mettere una base tecnica e mentale per il futuro.


----------



## jaws (17 Dicembre 2012)

Allegri in questo campionato ha delle colpe e su questo siamo daccordo; ma perchè dargli colpe anche in partite in cui non ne ha?


----------



## Harvey (17 Dicembre 2012)

Quindi mo pure la situazione Pato è colpa di Allegri?


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Dicembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Quindi mo pure la situazione Pato è colpa di Allegri?


Dicono che c'entri anche con lo Spread

- - - Aggiornato - - -

I primi due mesi li ha regalati la società, smontando la squadra, Allegri sta rimettendo insieme i pezzi.


Un conto è prendere una squadretta e metterci Boateng, Nocerino e compagnia bella, un conto è avere due fenomeni in squadra contornati da ex fuoriclasse a fine carriera, mandare via tutti e dire a Boateng e Nocerino : bon, adesso fate voi.


----------



## Harvey (17 Dicembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Dicono che c'entri anche con lo Spread





quoto comunque, senza dubbio ha delle colpe riguardo la gestione di alcune partite ma in linea di massima si è trovato dentro una situazione disastrosa per qualsiasi allenatore, qua forse si dimentica che abbiamo ricostruito spendendo 4 spicci e destinandoli anche male.

Qua ci sono tanti estimatori di Conte e per carità magari sarà anche un allenatore più bravo di Allegri ma io non li cambierei mai e poi mai.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Dicembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> quoto comunque, senza dubbio ha delle colpe riguardo la gestione di alcune partite ma in linea di massima si è trovato dentro una situazione disastrosa per qualsiasi allenatore, qua forse si dimentica che abbiamo ricostruito spendendo 4 spicci e destinandoli anche male.
> 
> Qua ci sono tanti estimatori di Conte e per carità magari sarà anche un allenatore più bravo di Allegri ma io non li cambierei mai e poi mai.


Conte è un bravo allenatore, ma ha trovato una rosa ( ok buona e non ottima ) con una fame che noi non avremo mai.
Non ha mai avuto infortuni, la sua squadra corre 90 minuti...Insomma, è molto bravo ma si è trovato in una situazione di favore, quel preparatore spagnolo dev'essere un fuoriclasse.


----------



## SololaMaglia (17 Dicembre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Il problema del Milan nei primi due mesi non è stato solo tecnico, ma anche psicologico.
> Fare il paragone con altre squadre o con gli altri anni non ha senso. Noi avevamo giocatori sfiduciati, ambiente sfiduciato. Insomma, era una squadra che non aveva più certezze e che si era ridimensionata anche nella mente, non solo tecnicamente. Basta vedere quanti punti abbiamo perso per ansia e mancanza di tranquillità. Non per nulla si è detto che questo era l'anno zero. L'anno in cui mettere una base tecnica e mentale per il futuro.




Concordo pienamente


----------



## Harvey (17 Dicembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Conte è un bravo allenatore, ma ha trovato una rosa ( ok buona e non ottima ) con una fame che noi non avremo mai.
> Non ha mai avuto infortuni, la sua squadra corre 90 minuti...Insomma, è molto bravo ma si è trovato in una situazione di favore, quel preparatore spagnolo dev'essere un fuoriclasse.



A parte quello fa schifo come personaggio e come uomo imho!


----------



## honestsimula (17 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Qua si tratta semplicemente di dire, il Milan con la rosa attuale è da settimo posto? No perchè chi pensa questo mi deve spiegare cosa la Roma, Lazio, Fiorentina, Napoli e Inter hanno in più di noi, perchè io non lo capisco.
> 
> Chi dice che una rosa nuova ha bisogno di tempo allora mi deve spiegare perchè Montella quest'anno ha trovato subito gioco e risultati, lo scorso anno Conte e di esempi ne potrei dire molto altri.
> 
> ...



Roma, Lazio, Fiorentina, Napoli e Inter

Ti rispondo io :
Roma e Fiorentina: non hanno assolutamente nulla in piu' di noi, siamo esattamente allo stesso livello, infatti la classifica parla da se.
Lazio: e' una squadra solida e non mi venite a dire che sto petkovic ha fatto la differenza perche' la lazio e' da anni che gioca sempre con gli stessi giocatori quindi direi che c'e' un minimo di affiatamento e meccanismi di gioco assodati. Cosi' anche il Napoli.

Per l'inter il discorso e' piu' lungo, penso che abbiano avuto un **** esagerato sta stagione, e ora cominciano a vedersi i risultati e l'incompetenza del tecnico, perche' se pensate che stra******* sia meglio di allegri avete sbagliato sport.
Hanno un attacco di fenomeni e nonostante questo non hanno un gioco, provano a dare palla a cassano e guarin e sperare che milito la butta dentro.

P.S. chi l'ha detto che noi abbiamo anche la champions league????


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Dicembre 2012)

innanzitutto qua non siamo al bar o sui social network. Questo è un forum dove e si rispettano le idee di tutti.

Seconda cosa, quante volte dobbiamo dire, che le parole censurate sono tali perche sono vietate?

Prossima volta ammonizione, un'altra ancora BAN.


----------



## Jino (17 Dicembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Conte è un bravo allenatore, ma ha trovato una rosa ( ok buona e non ottima ) con una fame che noi non avremo mai.
> Non ha mai avuto infortuni, la sua squadra corre 90 minuti...Insomma, è molto bravo ma si è trovato in una situazione di favore, quel preparatore spagnolo dev'essere un fuoriclasse.



Altra cosa che non capirò mai, due estati fa la Juve era penosa, ora buona. Squadra senza grinta e ora piena di fame. Squadra piena di infortuni, ora nessuno. Squadra che non correva, ora corre.

Ma è difficile ammettere che se la Juve è affamata è perchè l'allenatore gliel'ha fatta venire? Che se la squadra non si fa male e corre è perchè la preparazione e gestione è ottima? Da quando è arrivato Conte ha dato grinta, fame, carattere, ha eliminato gli infortuni e ha fatto correre come lepri i giocatori. 

Negare che queste cose non siano merito suo non è giusto.


----------



## Doctore (17 Dicembre 2012)

La juve ha rivoluzionato la squadra ha speso tantissimi milioni e ha trovato un buon allenatore.Conte non ha fatto i miracoli,come non li ha fatti mourinho,capello,ancellotti e tanti altri bravi allenatori..Il giusto mix fa vincere una squadra.


----------



## Doctore (17 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Qua si tratta semplicemente di dire, il Milan con la rosa attuale è da settimo posto? No perchè chi pensa questo mi deve spiegare cosa la Roma, Lazio, Fiorentina, Napoli e Inter hanno in più di noi, perchè io non lo capisco.
> 
> Chi dice che una rosa nuova ha bisogno di tempo allora mi deve spiegare perchè Montella quest'anno ha trovato subito gioco e risultati, lo scorso anno Conte e di esempi ne potrei dire molto altri.
> 
> ...


Che c e un astio esagerato nei confronti di allegri e' vero...Per tanti utenti del forum il problema principale e' allegri,societa e calciatori ed e' sbagliato,le colpe sono divise in egual misura(anzi la societa forse ha qualche colpa in piu secondo me).Allegri sbaglia su tante cose ma ne azzecca anche qualcuna...ma ragazzi trovarsi senza i pezzi grossi su cui hai fatto affidamento e creato meccanismi,e romperli in modo cosi drastico non e' facile ricostruire... bisogna riconoscere questa cosa.


----------



## Jino (17 Dicembre 2012)

Il mio non è un astio preventivo. Anche perchè quando Allegri arrivò era felicissimo. Il punto è che ciò che di lui a Cagliari m'aveva fatto impazzire non l'ho rivisto al Milan.


----------



## The P (17 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il mio non è un astio preventivo. Anche perchè quando Allegri arrivò era felicissimo. Il punto è che ciò che di lui a Cagliari m'aveva fatto impazzire non l'ho rivisto al Milan.



Confermo. L'hai anche difeso a lungo.

Col Cagliari aveva folgorato tutti.
Però, anche lì, a parte Lazzari mezzala il Cagliari era lo stesso e giocava allo stesso modo del Cagliari del miracolo Ballardini, ma con un Matri in più.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Altra cosa che non capirò mai, due estati fa la Juve era penosa, ora buona. Squadra senza grinta e ora piena di fame. Squadra piena di infortuni, ora nessuno. Squadra che non correva, ora corre.
> 
> Ma è difficile ammettere che se la Juve è affamata è perchè l'allenatore gliel'ha fatta venire? Che se la squadra non si fa male e corre è perchè la preparazione e gestione è ottima? Da quando è arrivato Conte ha dato grinta, fame, carattere, ha eliminato gli infortuni e ha fatto correre come lepri i giocatori.
> 
> Negare che queste cose non siano merito suo non è giusto.


E allora perchè l'Atalanta e il Bari non correvano 90 minuti ? Conte ha dei meriti, ma sicuramente non sono tutti suoi, è stato certamente molto bravo a motivare, quello si.


----------



## 2515 (18 Dicembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> E allora perchè l'Atalanta e il Bari non correvano 90 minuti ? Conte ha dei meriti, ma sicuramente non sono tutti suoi, è stato certamente molto bravo a motivare, quello si.



Hanno cambiato anche lo staff di preparazione se non erro, questo perché i 2 anni prima la juve aveva problemi non indifferenti con gli infortuni e anche perché conte prevedeva un gioco molto basato su esterni, il 4-2-4, quindi gli serviva tanta corsa e preparazione su quella.


----------



## Jino (18 Dicembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> E allora perchè l'Atalanta e il Bari non correvano 90 minuti ? Conte ha dei meriti, ma sicuramente non sono tutti suoi, è stato certamente molto bravo a motivare, quello si.



Sull'Atalanta dove non ha potuto fare la preparazione è vero... ma guardati il Siena di Conte se correva poco... pure il Bari correva, dire il contrario è disinformazione.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Dicembre 2012)

Da esonerare seduta stante 4 gol dalla roma VERGOGNOSO.

I giocatori da spedire a lavorare nelle montagne


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Da esonerare seduta stante 4 gol dalla roma VERGOGNOSO.
> 
> I giocatori da spedire a lavorare nelle montagne



....non accadrà nulla, purtroppo.


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2012)

Stasera ha toppato. Errori gravi


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Dicembre 2012)

Ma le situazioni da fermo le provano in settimana?Mai vista in tutta la mia vita una squadra che subisce almeno un gol di testa a partita.


----------



## Nivre (22 Dicembre 2012)

Ma quando ce ne liberiamo? 7 sconfitte dio santo, SETTE!!! Quante ancora ne dobbiamo perdere???


----------



## Frikez (22 Dicembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma le situazioni da fermo le provano in settimana?Mai vista in tutta la mia vita una squadra che subisce almeno un gol di testa a partita.



Evidentemente no, anche da queste cose capisci quanto sia mediocre..è un allenatore che cura poco o niente i dettagli..guardate come battiamo i corner, ogni tanto va De Sciglio, altre volte Robinho con Elsha lì accanto che rimane a fare il palo, ci fosse una volta che creiamo qualcosa di pericoloso da palla inattiva


----------



## iceman. (22 Dicembre 2012)

Ha fatto piu' punti di tutti in due anni, anche lui ha i suoi record" 


Il peggiore della storia del milan, cavasin in confronto gli e' davvero un fenomeno.


----------



## Jino (23 Dicembre 2012)

Su, ancora 5 mesi di pazienza


----------



## AndrasWave (23 Dicembre 2012)

Con le big è scandaloso il suo ruolino di marcia. Membri in faccia da Montella, Petkovic, Stamaccioni e Zeman (e meno male che mancava Conte nelle Juve). 

Ho paura che quel fesso di Galliani lo faccia allenare pure nel 2013/2014.


----------



## Jino (23 Dicembre 2012)

Fosse per Galliani si, ma Berlusconi Allegri non lo sopporta. La prossima estate ha le valigie in mano. Grazie a dio aggiungo.


----------



## iceman. (23 Dicembre 2012)

Ieri sul 4-0 lo inquadravano e passeggiava con quel sorriso da perdente... che mediocre.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Dicembre 2012)

A parte la rube che è stato pure caso.

Nabbule, lazio, roma, inter e fiorentina... 0 vittorie


----------



## Francy (23 Dicembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> A parte la rube che è stato pure caso.
> 
> Nabbule, lazio, roma, inter e fiorentina... 0 vittorie



Vabbè dai, allora è stato anche un caso non aver vinto con l'Inter... Con Fiorentina, Roma e Lazio meritavamo di perdere, co, Napoli alla fina abbiamo fatto la nostra partita. Il tabellino è ingeneroso, ma, a differenza dell'anno scorso, il nostro livello, volenti o nolenti, è inferiore a tutte queste squadre tranne la Roma. Con alcune ce la possiamo giocare, ma sempre partendo dal presupposto che anche un pari andrebbe bene. Ci mancano molte cose, soprattutto se ci si mettono anche infortuni lunghi. Non è che, perchè ci chiamiamo Milan, i nostri giocatori devono per forza essere di un certo livello.


----------



## samburke (28 Dicembre 2012)

Secondo me resta anche il prossimo anno, probabilmente per mancanza di alternative, ma resta comunque fino al 2014


----------



## iceman. (28 Dicembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai, allora è stato anche un caso non aver vinto con l'Inter... Con Fiorentina, Roma e Lazio meritavamo di perdere, co, Napoli alla fina abbiamo fatto la nostra partita. Il tabellino è ingeneroso, ma, a differenza dell'anno scorso, il nostro livello, volenti o nolenti, è inferiore a tutte queste squadre tranne la Roma. Con alcune ce la possiamo giocare, ma sempre partendo dal presupposto che anche un pari andrebbe bene. Ci mancano molte cose, soprattutto se ci si mettono anche infortuni lunghi. Non è che, perchè ci chiamiamo Milan, i nostri giocatori devono per forza essere di un certo livello.




Si anche l'anno scorso con ibra e t.silva ha perso quasi tutti i big match. Ma uno che arriva al milan e chiede lazzari matri ma che menghia di allenatore e'?


----------



## The P (28 Dicembre 2012)

Io comincio seriamente ad aver paura che questa sciagura resti pure il prossimo anno.

Sarebbe un incubo


----------



## Andrea89 (28 Dicembre 2012)

Se ne andrà,altroché.


----------



## Albijol (28 Dicembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Io comincio seriamente ad aver paura che questa sciagura resti pure il prossimo anno.
> 
> Sarebbe un incubo



Smetto di seguire il Milan se l'anno prossimo c'è ancora sto scarsone


----------



## Doctore (28 Dicembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si anche l'anno scorso con ibra e t.silva ha perso quasi tutti i big match. Ma uno che arriva al milan e chiede lazzari matri ma che menghia di allenatore e'?


matri e lazzarri giocano nel milan?A me allegri non mi sta piacendo ma onestamente con un altro allenatore non sarebbe diversa la posizione della classifica...Qui dobbiamo cambiare i giocatori.


----------



## iceman. (28 Dicembre 2012)

Non credo ci fosse stato mourinho o capello avremmo perso con atalanta sampdoria etc...la squadra fa veramente schifo ma lui ci sta mettendo del suo da 3 anni.


----------



## Francy (28 Dicembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Non credo ci fosse stato mourinho o capello avremmo perso con atalanta sampdoria etc...la squadra fa veramente schifo ma lui ci sta mettendo del suo da 3 anni.



Se avessimo avuto Capello o Mourinho a quest'ora o avremmo ancora in rosa Ibra e Thiago Silva, oppure non ci sarebbero nemmeno loro.


----------



## samburke (28 Dicembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Se avessimo avuto Capello o Mourinho a quest'ora o avremmo ancora in rosa Ibra e Thiago Silva, oppure non ci sarebbero nemmeno loro.



Visto il trend societario, credo che quest'anno non ci sarebbero neppure loro...


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Gennaio 2013)

Sempre con te Acciuga


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Gennaio 2013)

Speriamo che a Maggio levi le tende...


----------



## Jaqen (6 Gennaio 2013)

Era giustamente arrabbiato.

Peccato per il cambio Constant-Antonini, avrei messo Emanuelson, vabbé.


----------



## The P (6 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sempre con te Acciuga



Ma per quale motivo Dumbà? Lo reputi davvero un allenatore da Milan? Seriamente?


----------



## Jino (6 Gennaio 2013)

Non mi esprimo nemmeno su di lui, sulla formazione di partenza. Non lo faccio perchè sembra voglia accanirmi.


----------



## Andrea89 (6 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Ma per quale motivo Dumbà? Lo reputi davvero un allenatore da Milan? Seriamente?


E' un po' il Bastian Contrario del forum.


----------



## Jino (6 Gennaio 2013)

Boateng punta è come se Conte mettesse Vidal la davanti, Stramaccioni Guarin, Montella Aquilani, Mazzarri Hamsik. Ma solo Allegri pensa ad un'oscenità simile.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Ma per quale motivo Dumbà? Lo reputi davvero un allenatore da Milan? Seriamente?



Io penso di si, credo l'anno scorso sia stato molto sfortunato e quest'anno secondo me sta facendo un ottimo lavoro, non ha perso la calma dopo i disastri estivi e dopo le prime disastrose giornate sta tirando in piedi una squadra vera, che ha un ruolino di marcia ottimo...

Ci saranno ancora incidenti stile Roma, ma io sono fiducioso non per il terzo ma per il secondo posto.

A me le scelte di oggi non sono per niente dispiaciute, era normale un po' di imbolsimento dopo le ferie, basta guardare i risultati di Fiorentina e Juventus ( l'Inter non la cito, perchè è una squadra pietosa ).
E la differenza secondo me non l'ha fatta per la maggior parte Bojan ma bensì le strilla del Mister negli spogliatoi...


Naturalmente anche io a volte non comprendo alcune delle sue scelte ( vedi Abbiati di nuovo tra i pali ), ma con che allenatore ci si trova mai completamente d'accordo ?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andrea89 ha scritto:


> E' un po' il Bastian Contrario del forum.


Se intendi che ho delle idee particolari sono d'accordo con te, di sicuro non mi uniformo alle idee degli altri per non venir criticato.

Se invece pensi che vado contro per il gusto di farlo, beh, sei *completamente* fuori strada.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> E la differenza secondo me non l'ha fatta per la maggior parte Bojan ma bensì le strilla del Mister negli spogliatoi...



Bojan non è entrato al 1° del secondo tempo,eh.è entrato una decina di minuti dopo e ha ribaltato la partita come un calzino,altro che urla del mister.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Bojan non è entrato al 1° del secondo tempo,eh.è entrato una decina di minuti dopo e ha ribaltato la partita come un calzino,altro che urla del mister.


Lungi da me dire che Bojan non ha giocato da paura e non sia stato decisivo.

Ma la squadra nel secondo tempo è entrata con ben altro piglio già dal 1'


----------



## DannySa (6 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Lungi da me dire che Bojan non ha giocato da paura e non sia stato decisivo.
> 
> Ma la squadra nel secondo tempo è entrata con ben altro piglio già dal 1'



Peggio del primo tempo non potevano fare, infatti tutte le volte si canna il primo tempo e nel secondo al minimo miglioramento sembra sia entrato gesù in campo, Allegri non sa leggere le partite, a lui basta buttare dentro qualche muratore a centrocampo ed è contento.


----------



## The P (6 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Io penso di si, credo l'anno scorso sia stato molto sfortunato e quest'anno secondo me sta facendo un ottimo lavoro, non ha perso la calma dopo i disastri estivi e dopo le prime disastrose giornate sta tirando in piedi una squadra vera, che ha un ruolino di marcia ottimo...
> 
> Ci saranno ancora incidenti stile Roma, ma io sono fiducioso non per il terzo ma per il secondo posto.
> 
> ...



su questo sono d'accordo.

Sulle scelte iniziali no. Boa a dimostrato che senza Ibra sulla trequarti è inutile. Montolivo ha dimostrato, anche nel secondo tempo di oggi, di trovarsi meglio a due dietro. Il Milan in generale dimostra sempre di più di poter far male quando ha due alternative sulla fascia, non soltanto una (El Shaarawi) e ci sono tanti altri motivi per i quali ha sbagliato per l'ennesima volta formazione.

A tutto questo si somma la continua mancanza di gioco senza palla. E' palese che in allenamento non prova nessun movimento di questo tipo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Lungi da me dire che Bojan non ha giocato da paura e non sia stato decisivo.
> 
> Ma la squadra nel secondo tempo è entrata con ben altro piglio già dal 1'



Io onestamente non ho visto grossi cambiamenti,con la differenza che la freschezza di Bojan e l'astuzia di Spazzini ci hanno regalato due gol.Ti ricordo che abbiamo concluso la partita arroccati in difesa contro il Siena.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Gennaio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Io onestamente non ho visto grossi cambiamenti,con la differenza che la freschezza di Bojan e l'astuzia di Spazzini ci hanno regalato due gol.Ti ricordo che abbiamo concluso la partita arroccati in difesa contro il Siena.



Beh, secondo me non la stavamo gestendo male, poi certo, se su un cross normalissimo Acerbi va in tangenziale...




The P ha scritto:


> Sulle scelte iniziali no. Boa a dimostrato che senza Ibra sulla trequarti è inutile. Montolivo ha dimostrato, anche nel secondo tempo di oggi, di trovarsi meglio a due dietro. Il Milan in generale dimostra sempre di più di poter far male quando ha due alternative sulla fascia, non soltanto una (El Shaarawi) e ci sono tanti altri motivi per i quali ha sbagliato per l'ennesima volta formazione.
> 
> A tutto questo si somma la continua mancanza di gioco senza palla. E' palese che in allenamento non prova nessun movimento di questo tipo.


D'accordo su Boateng, deve giocare a destra, su Montolivo invece non mi trovo d'accordo, nonostante oggi non abbia fatto bene...

Per quanto riguarda il gioco senza palla siamo alle solite, la squadra deve stare bene fisicamente, e lì c'è qualcosa che non va nella preparazione e negli allenamenti, non so quanto sia colpa di Allegri piuttosto che dello staff ( che al Milan te lo scegli fino a un certo punto da mister ).


----------



## iceman. (6 Gennaio 2013)

Le partite del Milan son tutte uguali , si gioca alla mazzo di pane.

Ma si crede figo quando a fine partita esce col volto nero e camminando a 300km/h???

Banale,mediocre,moscio, e' il peggiore della storia del Milan.

Su una cosa berlusconi aveva ragione , e' poco intelligente


----------



## Andrea89 (6 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se intendi che ho delle idee particolari sono d'accordo con te, di sicuro non mi uniformo alle idee degli altri per non venir criticato.
> 
> Se invece pensi che vado contro per il gusto di farlo, beh, sei *completamente* fuori strada.


Buona la prima.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Gennaio 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Buona la prima.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (6 Gennaio 2013)

Non abbiamo mezza idea di gioco


----------



## Francy (6 Gennaio 2013)

Mah, continuo a non capire come mai con le piccole ripropone sempre questo 4-3-3 sbilenco. Probabilmente è uno che non crede nel cambio modulo a seconda dell'esigenza. Per me è palese come la squadra, con le piccole, giochi meglio col 4-2-3-1, che ci permette di avere piedi buoni sulla linea di metà campo (Montolivo) e sulla trequarti (Bojan), oltre a due corridori eccelsi sulle fasce (minimizzando le qualità di El Shaarawy, lui ha anche moltissimo altro).

Non sono d'accordo nemmeno chi dice che non facciamo movimento senza palla. O meglio, non lo facciamo quando sappiamo che i nostri centrocampisti non sono in grado di servirti in velocità. Che senso ha allontanarsi da Nocerino o da Ambrosini quando sai che non ti servono o, se lo fanno, sbagliano il passaggio?

Appena è entrato Bojan infatti, per dirne una, Boateng è scattato senza palla almeno due volte dietro il difensore, ed è stato assistito con passaggi precisi con buon tempismo.

Detto questo aggiungo che, senza De Jong e, per adesso, senza mercato, dovremmo ritrovare la quadra contro le grandi, perchècon Ambrosini il 4-3-3 anti-Juve non funziona più.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> Mah, continuo a non capire come mai con le piccole ripropone sempre questo 4-3-3 sbilenco. Probabilmente è uno che non crede nel cambio modulo a seconda dell'esigenza. Per me è palese come la squadra, con le piccole, giochi meglio col 4-2-3-1, che ci permette di avere piedi buoni sulla linea di metà campo (Montolivo) e sulla trequarti (Bojan), oltre a due corridori eccelsi sulle fasce (minimizzando le qualità di El Shaarawy, lui ha anche moltissimo altro).
> 
> Non sono d'accordo nemmeno chi dice che non facciamo movimento senza palla. O meglio, non lo facciamo quando sappiamo che i nostri centrocampisti non sono in grado di servirti in velocità. Che senso ha allontanarsi da Nocerino o da Ambrosini quando sai che non ti servono o, se lo fanno, sbagliano il passaggio?
> 
> ...



muntari al posto di ambrosini che almeno ha più corsa e più ritmo


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (8 Gennaio 2013)

Troppi limiti a livello di gioco. Le punte non fanno nessun movimento e i giocatori non sanno mai a chi dare la palla. Limiti evidenti dell mister, accompagnati a limiti tecnici che non c'è bisogno di sottolineare..


----------



## Principe (13 Gennaio 2013)

Un allenatore nn bravo normale avrebbe provato il 4231 con boateng a destra e Niang punta centrale invece sei un mediocre e uno scarso da paura


----------



## The P (13 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Un allenatore nn bravo normale avrebbe provato il 4231 con boateng a destra e Niang punta centrale invece sei un mediocre e uno scarso da paura



vedi? su qualcosa abbiamo le stesse opinioni


----------



## Jino (13 Gennaio 2013)

La mediocrità è nota. Stasera francamente c'era poco da fare, è anche inutile parlare di tattica, il discorso di fondo si chiama RITMO. Abbiamo giocato con un ritmo talmente basso che è dura vincere contro chiunque. Non abbiamo mai messo pressione agli avversari.


----------



## Albijol (13 Gennaio 2013)

Donadoni con una squadra fatti di scarti di altre squadre col monte ingaggi che sarà un quinto del nostro al momento ha solo un punto in meno di noi. No ma la colpa è solo dei giocatori, Allegri è quello con meno colpe (cit.)


----------



## The P (13 Gennaio 2013)

Allegri: "Innanzitutto la cosa importante è che non abbiamo preso goal" appena detto ai microfoni di Sky


----------



## Principe (13 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> vedi? su qualcosa abbiamo le stesse opinioni



Ma infatti sulle analisi sono praticamente sempre d'accordo con te che mi risparmi di scrivere  , cmq io nn lo sopporto più ho paura che rimanga anche l'anno prossimo e' un soggetto che nn posso più vedere

- - - Aggiornato - - -



The P ha scritto:


> Allegri: "Innanzitutto la cosa importante è che non abbiamo preso goal" appena detto ai microfoni di Sky



Agghiacciante

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jino ha scritto:


> La mediocrità è nota. Stasera francamente c'era poco da fare, è anche inutile parlare di tattica, il discorso di fondo si chiama RITMO. Abbiamo giocato con un ritmo talmente basso che è dura vincere contro chiunque. Non abbiamo mai messo pressione agli avversari.


 Il ritmo nn lo compri al calcio mercato perciò immagino lo debba dare l'allenatore


----------



## iceman. (13 Gennaio 2013)

E' un disco rotto peggio di galliani 

"La squadra ha fatto una buona partita, la cosa positiva e' che non abbiamo preso gol, squadra molto ordinata, sono soddisfatto e siamo in una buona posizione di campionato. " da premium 


gigi cagni gli piscia in testa


----------



## iceman. (13 Gennaio 2013)

No dai fermatelo ha detto che pazzini per lui e' quasi fondamentale, aggiungendo che nonostante tutto siamo una squadra perche' nelle ultime 12 partite abbiamo fatto 24 punti"


Che schifo


----------



## Jino (13 Gennaio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ma infatti sulle analisi sono praticamente sempre d'accordo con te che mi risparmi di scrivere  , cmq io nn lo sopporto più ho paura che rimanga anche l'anno prossimo e' un soggetto che nn posso più vedere
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Il ritmo indubbiamente lo deve incuccare il giocatore tatticamente e sopratutto fisicamente. Poi certo, servono giocatori anche per farlo.


----------



## Francy (13 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il ritmo indubbiamente lo deve incuccare il giocatore tatticamente e sopratutto fisicamente. Poi certo, servono giocatori anche per farlo.



Infatti... Il ritmo è fatto anche di passaggi, non solo di forma fisica. Oggi ho visto contropiedi gestiti in maniera che dire parrocchiale + dire poco.


----------



## Jino (13 Gennaio 2013)

Il ritmo una squadra lo può dare se fin dall'estate fai una preparazione incentrata su questo. Non te lo inventi dal giorno alla notte. Di fatto il Milan è una squadra che gioca a ritmi blandi, te lo puoi permettere solamente se hai delle individualità ed una tecnica di base notevole. 

Non siamo settimi per caso insomma.


----------



## Tobi (13 Gennaio 2013)

Ragazzi mi dispiace dirlo ma il Milan con questa dirigenza ha finito di essere una squadra ambiziosa.
Mi duole veramente ammetterlo ma finchè non entra gente nuova, con idee, voglia e passione non ci resta che passare campionati di anonimato e delusioni anno dopo anno.

Si va alla ricerca dell'elemento Low Cost (Allenatore,Giocatori) e non si cercano elementi funzionali
Ce la menano continuamente su questo stadio di proprieta come la risoluzione di tutti i problemi.. che aspettate a muovervi?
Si pensa solo ed esclusivamente a monetizzare dai nostri giocatori (pochissimi) che hanno mercato
Non esiste un principio di coerenza e lo si vede nel momento in cui in dirigenza si fanno i nomi di Drogba Zaccardo Nenè Lodi.


----------



## Jino (14 Gennaio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ragazzi mi dispiace dirlo ma il Milan con questa dirigenza ha finito di essere una squadra ambiziosa.
> Mi duole veramente ammetterlo ma finchè non entra gente nuova, con idee, voglia e passione non ci resta che passare campionati di anonimato e delusioni anno dopo anno.
> 
> Si va alla ricerca dell'elemento Low Cost (Allenatore,Giocatori) e non si cercano elementi funzionali
> ...



Per ora comunque sono tutte chiacchiere. Si parla di stadio, si parla di giovani. Parla, parla parla. Staremo a vedere i fatti, le parole se le porta via il vento. 

La società a parole parla di "modernizzarsi", vedremo. Ho dubbi.


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (14 Gennaio 2013)

Lo scrissi l'8 gennaio, non c'è bisogno di inventarmi nuove espressioni, mi autocito: Troppi limiti a livello di gioco. Le punte non fanno nessun movimento e i giocatori non sanno mai a chi dare la palla. Limiti evidenti dell mister, accompagnati a limiti tecnici che non c'è bisogno di sottolineare..


----------



## Frikez (14 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Allegri: "Innanzitutto la cosa importante è che non abbiamo preso goal" appena detto ai microfoni di Sky



Imbarazzante, ma d'altronde lo si era capito quando ha tolto Bojan per mettere Nocerino.


----------



## Kurt91 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Il peggiore di tutti. Solo il modo di far giocare Niang fuori posizione sarebbe da ritiro del patentino immediato, ma lui per capire come vanno fatti scendere in campo i suoi giocatori ci mette sempre un giro in più di tutti e la gestione tattica dell'El Shaarawy pre-esplosione insegna. Non azzecca mai un cambio, zero giuoco, zero idee. Anche lui è una tassa da pagare purtroppo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Ormai è completamente fuori di sè.


----------



## Prinz (14 Gennaio 2013)

pessimo come sempre. Zero schemi, zero movimenti studiati, giocatori perennemente spompi che sembrano messo in campo alla testa di canide. Geniale la Leonardata di mettere Niang esterno


----------



## Jino (14 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Il peggiore di tutti. Solo il modo di far giocare Niang fuori posizione sarebbe da ritiro del patentino immediato, ma lui per capire come vanno fatti scendere in campo i suoi giocatori ci mette sempre un giro in più di tutti e la gestione tattica dell'El Shaarawy pre-esplosione insegna. Non azzecca mai un cambio, zero giuoco, zero idee. Anche lui è una tassa da pagare purtroppo.



Ieri sera a MP a fine partita ha parlato di tattica. Ha detto che quando hai visto gli attaccanti una volta non ci vuole un genio per capire dove collocarli in campo (la mia faccia era più o meno questa  ). 

Io credo Allegri sia l'allenatore del Milan che ha schierato più fuori ruolo della storia. A volte per emergenza per carità, ma spesso per scelta. 

E' inutile girarci attorno, questa rosa è piena zeppa di ragazzi che non sanno giocare a calcio e sono allenati da uno che non sa insegnarlo.


----------



## DennyJersey (14 Gennaio 2013)

Per me il segnale del fatto che ci sia un problema di manico sono gli schemi su punizione e su calcio d'angolo. Sia offensivi che difensivi.
Acciuga ha un suo staff o è gente pagata dalla società che rimarrebbe anche post eventuale esonero?


----------



## Francy (14 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Per me il segnale del fatto che ci sia un problema di manico sono gli schemi su punizione e su calcio d'angolo. Sia offensivi che difensivi.
> Acciuga ha un suo staff o è gente pagata dalla società che rimarrebbe anche post eventuale esonero?



La maggior parte dello staff del Milan è lo stesso dei tempi di Ancelotti. Allegri si è portato il suo secondo storico, che però in questo caso di lavoro fa il preparatore e non il vice che è Tassotti, il preparatore dei portieri e il capo dei preparatori (da quest'anno, l'anno scorso mi pare fosse Tognaccini). Comunque che lo staff sia il solito lo si vede anche dal fatto che i nostri problemi siano gli stessi dall'era Ancelotti. Scarso ritmo, incapacità di tenere la forma per tutta la stagione, scarsa preparazione dei calci piazzati sia in fase offensiva che difensiva.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Gennaio 2013)

Io credo che Donadoni sarebbe migliore perché Donadoni di calcio ne sa molto più di Allegri che a questo punto, riprendendo le parole di Jino, non capisce davvero quale sia il ruolo dei giocatori, di conseguenza non li sa schierare e di conseguenza non riesce a mettere insieme una squadretta decente.


----------



## DennyJersey (14 Gennaio 2013)

Francy ha scritto:


> La maggior parte dello staff del Milan è lo stesso dei tempi di Ancelotti. Allegri si è portato il suo secondo storico, che però in questo caso di lavoro fa il preparatore e non il vice che è Tassotti, il preparatore dei portieri e il capo dei preparatori (da quest'anno, l'anno scorso mi pare fosse Tognaccini). Comunque che lo staff sia il solito lo si vede anche dal fatto che i nostri problemi siano gli stessi dall'era Ancelotti. Scarso ritmo, incapacità di tenere la forma per tutta la stagione, scarsa preparazione dei calci piazzati sia in fase offensiva che difensiva.



Benissimo, grazie per la delucidazione.
Condivido appieno e mi pare la cosa sia evidente a tutti noi.. tranne alla società stessa a quanto pare.


----------



## Francy (14 Gennaio 2013)

DennyJersey ha scritto:


> Benissimo, grazie per la delucidazione.
> Condivido appieno e mi pare la cosa sia evidente a tutti noi.. tranne alla società stessa a quanto pare.



Di niente ;-). Fra l'altro anche negli ultimi due anni non abbiamo avuto organizzazione sui calci piazzati difensivi, ma c'era Ibra. Quindi sul primo palo non passava nulla e, se volevi superarlo, dovevi fare un cross troppo lungo per farci arrivare qualcuno.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Gennaio 2013)

c'è anche da dire che il compito di allegri non è dei piu facili , nel giro di tre anni è passato da dover gestire un gruppo di campioni in la con l'età ad allevare un gruppo di ragazzini e purtroppo per lui non è bravo nè a motivare i campioni nè ad insegnare calcio ai ragazzini


----------



## Brain84 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Se mancano i fondamentali tecnici ai giocatori, puoi chiamarti Capello o Mourinho ma hai poco da fare. Se un giocatore ha talento, si vede e lo esprime (Niang, il Faraone e De Sciglio), ma se non sanno nemmeno stoppare palla li non è colpa dell'allenatore..non stiamo giocando in ecellenza ma in serie A


----------



## Jino (14 Gennaio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> c'è anche da dire che il compito di allegri non è dei piu facili , nel giro di tre anni è passato da dover *gestire un gruppo di campioni in la con l'età ad allevare un gruppo di ragazzini e purtroppo per lui non è bravo nè a motivare i campioni nè ad insegnare calcio ai ragazzini*



Esatto. Negli scorsi anni ha dimostrato serie difficoltà nel gestire campioni con un a smisurata personalità. In estate ho detto, ok adesso ha una rosa di gente "normale" che può plasmare come vuole vedremo la sua mano. 

No, nemmeno questo ha saputato fare.


----------



## Francy (14 Gennaio 2013)

Io quoto [MENTION=115]Brain84[/MENTION]. Se Nocerino in un ottimo contropiede lancia a caso verso Robinho invece di passare a Montolivo o De Sciglio verso destra Allegri che può farci. Forse abbagliati da Mourinho pensiamo che l'allenatore conti troppo. Boateng in mediana, ad esempio, ce l'ha messo, eppure fa schifo comunque perchè non ci vuole stare...

In tutto questo non lo considero un top allenatore, ma le colpe della situazione sono solo in minima parte sue, sono più che altro di una dirigenza scellerata.


----------



## The P (14 Gennaio 2013)

Ieri sera quando dovevamo arrembare Niang è praticamente arretrato a centrocampo.

Mourinho gli avrebbe urlato di stare in attacco talmente forte che avrebbe rischiato la perdita dell'udito, Allegri lo ha lasciato lì... tanto a lui cosa importa? 

I limiti tecnici della rosa sono pari se non inferiori a quelli del mister.


----------



## Harvey (14 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> I limiti tecnici della rosa sono pari se non inferiori a quelli del mister.



Inferiori no dai, abbiamo un centrocampo a dir poco vergognoso, tra l'altro credo che bisognerebbe anche valutare la "situazione" nella quale sta lavorando, cioè secondo voi nell'impianto societario attuale, in generale, ci sono le condizioni per poter far bene? Basta guardare come si sta gestendo il mercato o le ********* che dichiara ogni mezz'ora Berlusconi...


----------



## Francy (14 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Ieri sera quando dovevamo arrembare Niang è praticamente arretrato a centrocampo.
> 
> Mourinho gli avrebbe urlato di stare in attacco talmente forte che avrebbe rischiato la perdita dell'udito, Allegri lo ha lasciato lì... tanto a lui cosa importa?
> 
> I limiti tecnici della rosa sono pari se non inferiori a quelli del mister.



I limiti della rosa e, soprattutto, le modalità con le quali è stata costruita, sia come uomini che come tempistiche, sono molto superiori ai limiti del mister che sicuramente non è il migliore sulla piazza, ma nemmeno come si sta cercando di dipingerlo.

Per quello Allegri ieri sera si è sgolato tutta la partita a dire a Niang ed El Shaarawy di tagliare, ma l'hanno comunque fatto poco.
Allegri, per quanto mi riguarda, era da esonerare dopo le prime partite, ormai c'è da finire con lui l'annata e poi vedere.

Per di più adesso che De Jong stava diventando importante si è infortunato e continuiamo a dire "siamo a posto così"... Intendiamoci, la mia non è tanto una difesa di Allegri quanto un j'accuse ad una società che non sta portando avanti nulla. Saponara è un buon acquisto, giovane e di talento che, come ho detto, mi ha portato ad avere un pò più di fiducia, ma per riacquisirne completamente mi aspetto ben altro.


----------



## Jino (15 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Inferiori no dai, abbiamo un centrocampo a dir poco vergognoso, tra l'altro credo che bisognerebbe anche valutare la "situazione" nella quale sta lavorando, cioè secondo voi nell'impianto societario attuale, in generale, ci sono le condizioni per poter far bene? Basta guardare come si sta gestendo il mercato o le ********* che dichiara ogni mezz'ora Berlusconi...



Beh sicuramente non c'è l'ambiente perfetto per lavorare al Milan. Dirigenza e proprietà parlano due lingue diverse, hanno due pensieri diversi, non c'è un minimo di sinergia.


----------



## Harvey (15 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh sicuramente non c'è l'ambiente perfetto per lavorare al Milan. Dirigenza e proprietà parlano due lingue diverse, hanno due pensieri diversi, non c'è un minimo di sinergia.



Esatto è proprio quello che intendevo dire  Credo che veramente neanche un top-manager riuscirebbe in questo momento a fare bene al Milan...


----------



## Jino (15 Gennaio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Esatto è proprio quello che intendevo dire  Credo che veramente neanche un top-manager riuscirebbe in questo momento a fare bene al Milan...



I miracoli non si possono fare. Non c'è allenatore al mondo che con questa rosa, con questa proprietà, con questo ambiente possa vincere. 

Ma su alcune cose Allegri è una delusione continua e anche questo è innegabile.


----------



## robs91 (16 Gennaio 2013)

Niang che fa i cross per Bojan.Che allenatore rivoluzionario.


----------



## runner (18 Gennaio 2013)

con tutto quello che sopporta lo stipendio se lo merita tutto......hahahahaaa!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Gennaio 2013)

Nelle ultime 13 partite siamo stati i migliori della serie A, gli sarò eternamente grato per non aver abbandonato la nave


----------



## Jino (22 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Nelle ultime 13 partite siamo stati i migliori della serie A, gli sarò eternamente grato per *non aver abbandonato la nave*



Cerchiamo di mettere i puntini sulle i. Abbandonare la nave significa rinunciare ad una cosa come 3 mln di euro l'anno per due anni. Adesso come stia messo il conto in banca di Allegri non lo so, ma difficilmente un allenatore a meno che non abbia già in mano un contratto importante lascia per strada *6 mln di euro*. Se lasciava il Milan era perchè veniva esonerato e avrebbe comunque portato a casa tutti i suoi bei soldini.

Se proprio devi ringraziare qualcuno ringrazia proprietà e società che non l'hanno cacciato.


----------



## morokan (22 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Cerchiamo di mettere i puntini sulle i. Abbandonare la nave significa rinunciare ad una cosa come 3 mln di euro l'anno per due anni. Adesso come stia messo il conto in banca di Allegri non lo so, ma difficilmente un allenatore a meno che non abbia già in mano un contratto importante lascia per strada *6 mln di euro*. Se lasciava il Milan era perchè veniva esonerato e avrebbe comunque portato a casa tutti i suoi bei soldini.
> 
> Se proprio devi ringraziare qualcuno ringrazia proprietà e società che non l'hanno cacciato.



ok ragazzi, ha dei limiti, ma con quello che ha in mano è riuscito comunque a far risalire la squadra, la tanto decantata rubentus sarebbe dietro noi se teniamo conto delle ultime 13 giornate,cioè quando abbiamo cominciato ad ingranare un pelo, loro dovevano fare sfracelli, non mi sembra sia così.
se hai dei centrali che vanno in amnesia almeno 2 volte a gara, un centrocampo che campa solo di montolivo,mica è colpa sua,vedo che al faraone ha trovato la collocazione giusta,a niang checchè che non si dica,anche, perchè da centravanti adesso avrebbe eccessive responsabilità per avere 18 anni, intanto gioca e matura, de sciglio anche, gli ha dato fiducia ed abbiamo un ottimo prospetto, constant mi sembra che se lo sia inventato lui terzino sinistro, e da sodddisfazzioni, quidi non ha fatto solo cappelle, qualcosa di buono ha fatto anche lui, poi, se il convento passa questo......c'è poco da fare!
secondo me, se veramente si punta ad una squadra di giovani, lui sarebbe adatto ad iniziare un ciclo, poi si vedrà.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Gennaio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Cerchiamo di mettere i puntini sulle i. Abbandonare la nave significa rinunciare ad una cosa come 3 mln di euro l'anno per due anni. Adesso come stia messo il conto in banca di Allegri non lo so, ma difficilmente un allenatore a meno che non abbia già in mano un contratto importante lascia per strada *6 mln di euro*. Se lasciava il Milan era perchè veniva esonerato e avrebbe comunque portato a casa tutti i suoi bei soldini.
> 
> *Se proprio devi ringraziare qualcuno ringrazia proprietà e società che non l'hanno cacciato*.



Questo è fuor di dubbio, grazie Galliani, perchè se fosse per Berlusconi ciao..

Comunque Allegri se avesse lasciato magari avrebbe trovato qualche buon ingaggio ( esempio: la Roma ), invece rimanendo si è messo in gioco, se fosse andato malissimo la sua carriera sarebbe anche potuta finire a grandi livelli.

Certo che poi, i soldi son soldi, ovvio.


----------



## Jino (23 Gennaio 2013)

Allegri un ingaggio come quello che prende ora non l'avrebbe preso. La Roma per dire da poco più di 1 mln al suo allenatore. Ed in ogni caso ormai un altro contratto non l'avrebbe trovato per questa stagione. Insomma, dimettersi non sarebbe stato intelligente.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



morokan ha scritto:


> ok ragazzi, ha dei limiti, ma con quello che ha in mano è riuscito comunque a far risalire la squadra, la tanto decantata rubentus sarebbe dietro noi se teniamo conto delle ultime 13 giornate,cioè quando abbiamo cominciato ad ingranare un pelo, loro dovevano fare sfracelli, non mi sembra sia così.
> se hai dei centrali che vanno in amnesia almeno 2 volte a gara, un centrocampo che campa solo di montolivo,mica è colpa sua,vedo che al faraone ha trovato la collocazione giusta,a niang checchè che non si dica,anche, perchè da centravanti adesso avrebbe eccessive responsabilità per avere 18 anni, intanto gioca e matura, de sciglio anche, gli ha dato fiducia ed abbiamo un ottimo prospetto, constant mi sembra che se lo sia inventato lui terzino sinistro, e da sodddisfazzioni, quidi non ha fatto solo cappelle, qualcosa di buono ha fatto anche lui, poi, se il convento passa questo......c'è poco da fare!
> secondo me, se veramente si punta ad una squadra di giovani, lui sarebbe adatto ad iniziare un ciclo, poi si vedrà.



Non voglio entrare nell'ambito del valore del tecnico. Parlo prettamente di soldi. Allegri ne prende tanti, un altro contratto cosi ad oggi non lo piglia, ecco perchè non ha abbandonato la nave. Soldi son soldi.


----------



## runner (23 Gennaio 2013)

si ma quel contratto era stato fatto in un momento diverso per il Milan.....

prima stavamo per prendere Hamsik e adesso abbiamo preso dei giocatori molto più economici


----------



## prebozzio (23 Gennaio 2013)

Allegri ha limiti grossi soprattutto nella gestione della partita, ma a mio parere quest'anno l'unica partita davvero toppata è stata quella di Roma prima della pausa. Preparata male. Per il resto la squadra si è ripresa, tre giocatori si stanno esprimendo alla grande (De Sciglio, Elsha e Montolivo), ha scoperto in Constant un buon terzino e sta facendo crescere Niang: il ragazzino che scappa dal ritiro dell'under per la discoteca e gira per Milano in auto senza patente adesso in campo sembra un veterano, tanto è diligente.

Siamo agli ottavi di Champions, usciti dalla Coppa Italia contro la Juventus portandola ai supplementari allo Juventus Stadium, in serie A siamo a due punti dall'Europa League... vi aspettavate di meglio? La serie A esclusa la Juventus non ha squadre fenomenali, ma tante di alto livello: Napoli, Lazio, Roma e Fiorentina per qualità generale della rosa ci sono superiori, eppure dopo un inizio difficile stiamo rimontando. Ci ritroviamo tre teenager che saranno punti cardine del futuro Milan, Montolivo alla grande, Pazzini lo si può rivendere bene grazie ai dieci gol fatti.

Io più che sull'allenatore mi concentrerei sui giocatori. I giocatori di maggiore esperienza, stipendio e importanza in ogni reparto stanno fallendo alla grande: Mexes, Boateng e Robinho. L'acquisto dell'estate De Jong ha chiuso la stagione e non verrà sostituito. Acerbi delusione totale. Bojan così così ma almeno Max gli ha trovato un ruolo dove può dare un buon contributo, dietro le punte (se poi non sempre ce lo schiera è un altro discorso).

Se ripenso a cosa eravamo verso ottobre-novembre e al Milan di oggi quasi non credo alla trasformazione. Adesso siamo una squadra: limitata, per certi versi mediocre, ma una squadra.


----------



## Jino (23 Gennaio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> si ma quel contratto era stato fatto in un momento diverso per il Milan.....
> 
> prima stavamo per prendere Hamsik e adesso abbiamo preso dei giocatori molto più economici



Si ma quel contratto, a quella cifra, all'epoca a parere mio fu follia. Perchè Allegri nonostante la prima stagione da scudetto, in 18 mesi di Milan non aveva dimostrato di valere quei 3 mln netti a stagione, semplicemente perchè tante cose non mi convincevano.


----------



## runner (23 Gennaio 2013)

si hai ragione ma in quel momento Allegri era riuscito a trovare la quadratura del cerchio e sia coi senatori che con i top player era riuscito a trovare l' equilibrio giusto!!

poi eravamo in un ottica completamente diversa.....adesso i soldi glieli danno perchè ce li hanno e ce li avrebbero per chiunque!!
Diciamo che al tifoso medio Allegri pensa che guadagni si e no un mln all' anno quindi va bene così!!

secondo me (mi ripeto) con tutto quello che ha sopportato è stato bravo e tutto sommato non ha distrutto una squadra che stava per sfasciarsi.....


----------



## Jino (23 Gennaio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> si hai ragione ma in quel momento Allegri *era riuscito a trovare la quadratura del cerchio* e sia coi senatori che con i top player era riuscito a trovare l' equilibrio giusto!!
> 
> poi eravamo in un ottica completamente diversa.....adesso i soldi glieli danno perchè ce li hanno e ce li avrebbero per chiunque!!
> Diciamo che al tifoso medio Allegri pensa che guadagni si e no un mln all' anno quindi va bene così!!
> ...



Fin la. Per il semplice fatto che ha rinnovato a febbraio, circa 8-9 mesi dopo lo scudetto. Poi io cerco sempre di esser obiettivo sulle cose, Allegri ha tante colpe cosi come ne ha tante la proprietà e la dirigenza. Ma si sa che chi paga più di tutti sia l'allenatore alla fine.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (23 Gennaio 2013)

tutto il merito di allegri consiste nell'aver avuto un **** pantagruelico nel ritrovarsi fra le mani quest'el shaarawy.
stop.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Gennaio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> tutto il merito di allegri consiste nell'aver avuto un **** pantagruelico nel ritrovarsi fra le mani quest'el shaarawy.
> stop.



esattamente e pensare che ad inizio campionato lo metteva anche in panchina, non capisce nulla di calcio e adesso farà giocare tutte le partite pazzini solo perchè ha fatto due gol nell'ultima


----------



## jaws (23 Gennaio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> tutto il merito di allegri consiste nell'aver avuto un **** pantagruelico nel ritrovarsi fra le mani quest'el shaarawy.
> stop.



Quindi El Sharaawy è esploso non grazie ad Allegri ma solo perchè Allegri è fortunato.
Quindi immagino che se non fosse esploso Allegri non avrebbe avuto colpe, ma solo sfortuna


----------



## 2515 (23 Gennaio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> esattamente e pensare che ad inizio campionato lo metteva anche in panchina, non capisce nulla di calcio e adesso farà giocare tutte le partite pazzini solo perchè ha fatto due gol nell'ultima



guarda che el shaarawy è sempre stato titolare, ma dopo le prime 3 partite sotto tono, allegri lo ha panchinato la prima di champions e lo ha fatto entrare a partita in corso, el shaarawy rischiò pure di far gol e da lì è cambiato.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (24 Gennaio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Quindi El Sharaawy è esploso non grazie ad Allegri ma solo perchè Allegri è fortunato.
> Quindi immagino che se non fosse esploso Allegri non avrebbe avuto colpe, ma solo sfortuna



ma grazie ad allegri dove? dove? per averlo fatto giocare ovunque tranne che nel suo ruolo fino all'ottobre scorso perché s'è dovuto arrendere all'evidenza? per non averlo praticamente mai fatto giocare l'anno scorso (nonostante il bel gol con l'udinese che ci ha salvato da una sconfitta sicura a san siro) e tenendolo fuori dalla lista champions, finché non s'è ritrovato praticamente costretto a farlo giocare date le defezioni in attacco?
ma siamo seri.


----------



## Harvey (24 Gennaio 2013)

Si va beh con Ibra - Binho - Cassano - Pato - Boateng che ti avevano portato scudetto e supercoppa Allegri l'anno scorso doveva lanciare titolare El Shaarawy? In coppia con Inzaghi magari  Il primo a ringraziare Allegri per come lo ha gestito è El Shaarawy stesso, in ogni intervista, tra l'altro l'anno scorso pur quasi sempre subentrando ha fatto 28 apparizioni. Poi se vogliamo tirare la croce addosso ad Allegri per ogni cosa è un altro discorso...


----------



## If Everyone Cared (24 Gennaio 2013)

sì, ma se non comprendi alcunché dei post altrui è inutile imbastire una discussione seria.
farlo giocare titolare è un conto, non tenerlo minimamente in considerazione fino a quando a non s'è ritrovato a scegliere fra lui e il figlio di ganz è n'altro.
el shaarawy è il classico tipo che dice una parola fuori posto tre volte in carriera, se va bene. non è il massimo dell'attendibilità. e poi gioca, benché allegri non ci abbia puntato manco per la cippa, quindi non vedo cosa dovrebbe dire.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Gennaio 2013)

mah ad Allegri si può imputare quello che volete (se volete) ma su El Shaarawy non si può dire niente, lo ha gestito benissimo, si è visto che lo scorso anno non era pronto (vedi la partitaccia all'Emirates) com'è normale che fosse, è passato dai playoff di serie B alla champions league in pochi mesi... il fatto è che lo scorso anno con Ibra non potevi fare altro che 4-3-1-2 quindi El giocava fuori ruolo e così è stato anche all'inizio di quest'anno, poi si è ritornati al 4-3-3 ed è esploso

- - - Aggiornato - - -

poi se dite che Allegri è fortunato ad avere questo el shaarawy allora lo scorso anno che aveva mezza rosa fuori tutte le partite cos'era? l'unica partita con la rosa al completo ne abbiamo fatti 4 all'Arsenal


----------



## pennyhill (24 Gennaio 2013)

Parlare di fortuna, probabilmente non è giusto, ma che ci siano delle concause indipendenti dall'allenatore, che possono favorire l’utilizzo di un giovane, portandolo all'esplosione, è una cosa che succede. 
Prendete l’Inter, oggi Juan Jesus è probabilmente il loro miglior difensore, sta giocando una grande stagione. Nel caso del difensore brasiliano nerazzurro, è ovvio che se le cose fossero andate come nei piani estivi, con Chivu disponibile, con Samuel sano e in condizione, con un Silvestre che non si rivela inadeguato come poi è successo, Juan Jesus ti parte come quinto centrale della rosa dopo Samuel, Ranocchia, Chivu e Silvestre, mentre oggi è probabilmente il difensore più forte che hanno.
Beh, che le partenze di Ibrahimovic e Cassano, la scomparsa calcistica di Pato, e l’assenza dello stesso Robinho, abbiano favorito un impiego a tempo pieno del faraone, come successo con Jesus all’Inter, mi sembra innegabile. Ci sono tanti di quei casi simili che potrei elencare.

Poi ci sono anche i fenomeni veri, che trovano l’allenatore che non ha bisogno di tali concause per lanciarli, ma anzi è pronto a sacrificare dei pezzi grossi per lanciare il giovane talento.
Mi viene in mente Lippi, che per lanciare definitivamente Del Piero fa vendere Baggio, uno che solo l’anno prima aveva vinto il pallone d’oro. Penso a Kakà, lanciato lasciando a spasso Rivaldo, altro ex pallone d’oro, che solo l’anno prima aveva vinto un Mondiale, e togliendo spazio a Rui Costa, pagato 85 miliardi solo due anni prima.
Penso a Valdano, che per far giocare il 17enne Raul, non ci pensa due volte a far capire al mitico Buitre, che la sua carriera a grandi livelli è finita, infatti, finirà in Messico da lì a poco.
Poi c’è van Gaal, un maestro in questo, che non si fa problemi a dire a Guardiola che il suo posto non era più sicuro, perché un 18enne di nome Xavi, meritava di giocare al suo posto. Lo stesso van Gaal a cui importa poco se il pezzo grosso della campagna acquisti del Barcelona, Riquelme, finisce in panchina, perché per lui è più giusto che giochi un certo Iniesta, un 18enne in cui il tecnico olandese intravede le stigmate del fuoriclasse. Sempre van Gaal, che al Bayern non si fa problemi a far cedere Toni, autore di 60 gol nelle due stagioni precedenti, a panchinare Klose e Gomez per dare spazio ad un 20enne Come Muller, che giocava nella squadra riserve in serie C.
Ma anche lo stesso Allegri, che da spazio a De Sciglio, lasciando fuori un titolare come Abate. 
Ecco, questo esempio è meno calzante, ma non per colpa di Allegri, è Abate che non è all'altezza degli altri giocatori che ho citato.


----------



## jaws (24 Gennaio 2013)

Potete dire quello che volete ma El Sharaawy, De Sciglio e lo stesso Niang sono stati lanciati da Allegri e lo dovrebbero ringraziare a lungo (e infatti lo fanno).
Allegri avrà mille difetti ma con i giovani ci sa fare, non ammetterlo è da prevenuti.


----------



## Harvey (24 Gennaio 2013)

Discussione seria? Se 22 presenze in campionato, 4 in coppa italia e 2 in champions league sono poche per un diciannovenne che viene dalla B allora alzo le mani... Quindi lo ringrazia perché a tuo parere è troppo timiduccio per lamentarsi? Io penso che numericamente anche quest'anno aveva gente col nome più importante di El Shaarawy per farlo sedere in panchina, e credo che dall'anno scorso ad oggi è stato perfetto nel gestirlo e se lo stesso giocatore e il suo procuratore concordano che i progressi fatti sono anche merito di Allegri un motivo ci sarà...



jaws ha scritto:


> Potete dire quello che volete ma El Sharaawy, De Sciglio e lo stesso Niang sono stati lanciati da Allegri e lo dovrebbero ringraziare a lungo (e infatti lo fanno).
> Allegri avrà mille difetti ma con i giovani ci sa fare, non ammetterlo è da prevenuti.



Quoto anche le virgole.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Gennaio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Potete dire quello che volete ma El Sharaawy, De Sciglio e lo stesso Niang sono stati lanciati da Allegri e lo dovrebbero ringraziare a lungo (e infatti lo fanno).
> Allegri avrà mille difetti ma con i giovani ci sa fare, non ammetterlo è da prevenuti.



Concordo e non sono di certo un estimatore di Allegri; anzi sono il primo a volerlo via dal Milan.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Gennaio 2013)

El ha giocato l'anno scorso solo perche ci sono stati tanti infortuni, pato e robinho in primis poi pure cassano nella seconda parte della stagione. Ed allora il troll è stato costretto a metterlo.

Quest'anno Allegri ha fatto giocare EL semplicemente perche non c'erano alternative di livello. E' stato fortunato che EL si è rivelato un fenomeno, ma se ci fossero anche Ibra, cassano e robinho in condiizioni el avrebbe visto il campo col binocoo su.

Parliamo di un allenatore che schiera Pazzini titolare..


----------



## Tobi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Io non critico allegri per la gestione dei calciatori, ma perche lui un idea di gioco collettivo non sa nemmeno dove sta di casa. Le partite del milan quest anno sono un potente sonnifero


----------



## Francy (24 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Parliamo di un allenatore che schiera Pazzini titolare..



Capisco che possa sembrare strano, ma le alternative hanno sempre fallito: Bojan se parte dall'inizio in quella posizione gioca malissimo, Boateng falso nove gioca bene solo con le grandi squadre. Niang non sappiamo come possa giocare, ma credo preferisca la sua attuale posizione. Chi deve mettere al posto di Pazzini?


----------



## jaws (24 Gennaio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> El ha giocato l'anno scorso solo perche ci sono stati tanti infortuni, pato e robinho in primis poi pure cassano nella seconda parte della stagione. Ed allora il troll è stato costretto a metterlo.
> 
> Quest'anno Allegri ha fatto giocare EL semplicemente perche non c'erano alternative di livello. E' stato fortunato che EL si è rivelato un fenomeno, ma se ci fossero anche Ibra, cassano e robinho in condiizioni el avrebbe visto il campo col binocoo su.
> 
> *Parliamo di un allenatore che schiera Pazzini titolare.*.



Pazzini è l'unica prima punta di ruolo che c'è in rosa...


----------



## Jino (24 Gennaio 2013)

Pazzini è un obbligo per Allegri, non una volontà. E' scarso? Si, è scarso, ma è l'unico attaccante d'area. Piuttosto le pazzie sono mettere Boateng punta, ala, rifinitore. Emanuelson trequartista. El Shaarawy ala destra. Pirlo mezz'ala.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Gennaio 2013)

Se fa il miracolo di portarci in Champions è da panchina d'oro.


----------



## 2515 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Dategli Balotelli, per cortesia. Osceno nei cambi ma vedere Pazzini in campo sta diventando deprimente.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Osceno nei cambi



Questo è il suo grande limite per ora.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Gennaio 2013)

Io continuerei con il 4-3-3 messo in piedi quest'anno ma con un altro mister l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io continuerei con il 4-3-3 messo in piedi quest'anno ma con un altro mister l'anno prossimo.



Mandarlo via secondo me è una follia, chi prendi ?


Oltretutto Allegri andrebbe quasi sicuramente alla Roma, che diventerebbe davvero una gran bella squadra.


----------



## Francy (27 Gennaio 2013)

Io l'avrei mandato via dopo la partita di Roma con la Lazio, ma l'anno prossimo lo manderei via solo se c'è libero qualcuno all'altezza.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mandarlo via secondo me è una follia, chi prendi ?
> 
> 
> Oltretutto Allegri andrebbe quasi sicuramente alla Roma, che diventerebbe davvero una gran bella squadra.


Per me Spalletti, Montella o anche Donadoni possono essere delle buone scelte, mi riferisco all'estate chiaramente.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per me Spalletti, Montella o anche Donadoni possono essere delle buone scelte, mi riferisco all'estate chiaramente.



L'unico raggiungibile pare essere Donadoni, che è pure l'unico dei tre che non mi piace per niente


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> L'unico raggiungibile pare essere Donadoni, che è pure l'unico dei tre che non mi piace per niente


Nella graduatoria lo mettere al terzo posto infatti, però secondo me s'ha da cambiare, Allegri ha evidenti limiti come mister, ci vuole uno dalla mentalità vincente, uno che sappia stare in una piazza come il Milan. Allegri è troppo provincialotto.


----------



## 2515 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Montella gioca con la difesa a 3 che c'entra col Milan come la trama in un film *****, Spalletti in europa è 10 volte peggiore di allegri e per quanto bravo anche lui fa grossi errori, inoltre in russia è pagato benissimo e ha una bella squadra, oltretutto lo puntano dall'inghilterra.
Donadoni non mi convince del tutto ma è uno che sa far giocare a calcio e che punta sui giovani.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Montella gioca con la difesa a 3 che c'entra col Milan come la trama in un film *****, Spalletti in europa è 10 volte peggiore di allegri e per quanto bravo anche lui fa grossi errori, inoltre in russia è pagato benissimo e ha una bella squadra, oltretutto lo puntano dall'inghilterra.
> Donadoni non mi convince del tutto ma è uno che sa far giocare a calcio e che punta sui giovani.


Non vuol dire che Montella debba portarsi la difesa a 3 anche nel Milan. Per quanto riguarda Spalletti ho ancora negli occhi il calcio che giocava la Roma post-Calciopoli, Spalletti sarebbe capacissimo di darci un gioco. Donadoni è una scomessa da are perché è ambiente Milan, sa lavorare con i giovani, quest'anno sta dando la prova delle sue capacità con un grande Parma e con l'Italia per poco non buttava fuori la Spagna che sarebbe andata a vincere due Europei e un Mondiale.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Gennaio 2013)

Oggi era difficile fare prima i cambi. La partita si giocava sul filo del rasoio e in panchina non hai gente che ti possa dare effettiva qualità. Flamini reggeva, Monto pure, il tridente pure (Pazzini se lo togli dai all'atalanta la possibilità di distendersi perché non hai un attaccante che tiene su la squadra). 
Ripeto: in panchina non hai nessuno che ti può far svoltare la partita. 
Forse qualche ammonito poteva essere tolto visto che la partiva si stava innervosendo.


----------



## korma (27 Gennaio 2013)

aaaaaahhh come gioca la Fiornetina....


----------



## Frikez (27 Gennaio 2013)

I suoi limiti sono solo i cambi? Il gioco no invece? Oggi siamo stati in balia dell'Atalanta in 10 per mezz'ora..passano gli anni e giochiamo sempre peggio, paradossalmente nel primo anno della sua gestione si sono viste le cose migliori, pressing a tutto campo, palla che girava velocemente..ora invece siamo lentissimi e la scarsezza dei vari Flamini, Nocerino e compagnia c'entra poco..cioè l'Atalanta a centrocampo aveva Biondini, Cigarini e Carmona mica Pirlo e Vidal e nonostante questo c'ha messo in difficoltà.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> I suoi limiti sono solo i cambi? Il gioco no invece? Oggi siamo stati in balia dell'Atalanta in 10 per mezz'ora..passano gli anni e giochiamo sempre peggio, paradossalmente nel primo anno della sua gestione si sono viste le cose migliori, pressing a tutto campo, palla che girava velocemente..ora invece siamo lentissimi e la scarsezza dei vari Flamini, Nocerino e compagnia c'entra poco..cioè l'Atalanta a centrocampo aveva Biondini, Cigarini e Carmona mica Pirlo e Vidal e nonostante questo c'ha messo in difficoltà.


Abbiamo 1 giocatore che gioca a calcio su 11, il calcio che facciamo ora è molto buono


----------



## The P (27 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> I suoi limiti sono solo i cambi? Il gioco no invece? Oggi siamo stati in balia dell'Atalanta in 10 per mezz'ora..passano gli anni e giochiamo sempre peggio, paradossalmente nel primo anno della sua gestione si sono viste le cose migliori, pressing a tutto campo, palla che girava velocemente..ora invece siamo lentissimi e la scarsezza dei vari Flamini, Nocerino e compagnia c'entra poco..cioè l'Atalanta a centrocampo aveva Biondini, Cigarini e Carmona mica Pirlo e Vidal e nonostante questo c'ha messo in difficoltà.



ora non dire che il centrocampo dell'atalanta, così come il resto della squdra, non era diverse spanne sopra di noi. 

Da quando è arrivato Allegri il Milan ha avuto sempre schiappe in rosa e tutte le avversarie sono diventate più forti di noi. 
Faccio presente che gran parte degli utenti di questo forum ha gridato al miracolo di Allegri per la vittoria dello scudo. 
Scudetto vinto a malapena nel campionato di più basso livello degli ultimi 20 anni.

Fortunatamente il 99,9  degli utenti ha avuto modo di ricredersi.


----------



## Frikez (27 Gennaio 2013)

Ma lo so anch'io che i giocatori hanno dei limiti evidenti e non pretendo chissà quale gioco..dico solo che dopo un primo tempo giocato bene senza soffrire più di tanto abbiamo smesso completamente di giocare abbassandoci troppo, difatti la difesa era sempre al limite dell'area e non saliva mai..considerando che loro erano in 10 è inaccettabile giocare in quella maniera.


----------



## The P (27 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma lo so anch'io che i giocatori hanno dei limiti evidenti e non pretendo chissà quale gioco..dico solo che dopo un primo tempo giocato bene senza soffrire più di tanto abbiamo smesso completamente di giocare abbassandoci troppo, difatti la difesa era sempre al limite dell'area e non saliva mai..considerando che loro erano in 10 è inaccettabile giocare in quella maniera.



ero ironico.

Abbiamo giocato con Flamini, uno dei giocatori che noi riteniamo più scarsi. Eppure nell'Atalanta, così come nel 80% delle squadre di A, sarebbe titolare inamovibile.

Solo che per qualcuno ogni squadra che affrontiamo ha una rosa molto più forte della nostra e il "povero" Allegri fa i miracoli.
Bah...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Gennaio 2013)

tranne l'ultima mezz'ora ha gestito e preparato bene la partita,contro un avversario e un campo che storicamente ci sono ostici.Sui cambi sono d'accordo con [MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] ,sia io che mio padre ci chiedavamo perchè ***.zo non facesse qualche sostituzione,ma poi abbiamo pensato alla panchina e in effetti non c'era nessuno che poteva migliorare la situazione,forse poteva peggiorarla,e infatti robinho appena entrato non ha fatto UNA cosa giusta


con il "progetto" o comunque gli acquisti che sembra che verranno fatti,ovvero i jorginho i salamon i maupay ecc. visto che nella gestione dei giovani credo che non possiamo assolutamente lamentarci,è lui la nostra miglior scelta secondo me,non vedo il motivo di cambiare,e poi ricordo il cagliari che aveva un gioco tra i migliori d'italia,dategli una squadra di qualità e secondo me ci divertiamo

per dire se va alla roma o al napoli come si dice,secondo me lotta tranquillamente per lo scudo con la juve


----------



## The P (27 Gennaio 2013)

korma ha scritto:


> aaaaaahhh come gioca la Fiornetina....



se i calciatori della Fiorentina sapessero metterla dentro.
A parte la sfortuna, i pali e le traverse puntuali che arrivano ogni partita, la Fiorentina penso che sia la squadra nel campionato italiano che crea più occasioni in assoluto insieme alla Roma.
Il problema è che oltre a Jovetic, che non è comunque un goleador, gli altri proprio non sanno segnare.

E cmq stiamo parlando di una squadra fatta di scarti. A parte Borja Valero e Cuadrado gli altri arrivi sono stati tutti scarti.
Perfino Facundo Roncaglia non era titolare nel suo club.


----------



## Frikez (27 Gennaio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> ero ironico.
> 
> Abbiamo giocato con Flamini, uno dei giocatori che noi riteniamo più scarsi. Eppure nell'Atalanta, così come nel 80% delle squadre di A, sarebbe titolare inamovibile.
> 
> ...



Non l'avevo neanche letto il tuo ultimo messaggio, rispondevo a [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] 
Vabbè ma qui dentro si parlava di retrocessione, si esagera sempre LOL

Io pensavo che avremo finito il campionato al sesto posto ma vedendo le difficoltà di Inter e Roma e l'inconsistenza dell'attacco della Fiorentina dobbiamo almeno arrivare quarti, 6 punti dalla Lazio sono veramente pochi, dato che abbiamo lo scontro diretto in casa e in più loro andranno avanti in Europa League e perderanno molte energie perchè hanno una rosa abbastanza corta.


----------



## The P (27 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non l'avevo neanche letto il tuo ultimo messaggio, rispondevo a [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION]
> Vabbè ma qui dentro si parlava di retrocessione, si esagera sempre LOL
> 
> Io pensavo che avremo finito il campionato al sesto posto ma vedendo le difficoltà di Inter e Roma e l'inconsistenza dell'attacco della Fiorentina dobbiamo almeno arrivare quarti, 6 punti dalla Lazio sono veramente pochi, dato che abbiamo lo scontro diretto in casa e in più loro andranno avanti in Europa League e perderanno molte energie perchè hanno una rosa abbastanza corta.



Io l'ho detto già mesi fa, quando la Lazio sembrava inarrestabile, che sarebbe crollata. E ci credo ancora. Ogni campionato ci sono squadre che fanno un girone d'andata da paura ma poi si sgretolano, quest'anno secondo me tocca a a loro.
Speriamo


----------



## Schism75 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Se si convincesse che gli servono altri due centrocampisti che sanno muovere velocemente la palla, allora potrebbe svoltare la sua storia al Milan. Certo, la gestione della partita é sempre pessima. Oggi poteva fare due cose secondo me, con Pazzini ammonito:

Bojan trequartista, e passare al 4-2-3-1, con boateng largo a destra e niang punta
Robinho con niang punta.

Si deve svegliare di piuú.


----------



## 2515 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Se si convincesse che gli servono altri due centrocampisti che sanno muovere velocemente la palla, allora potrebbe svoltare la sua storia al Milan. Certo, la gestione della partita é sempre pessima. Oggi poteva fare due cose secondo me, con Pazzini ammonito:
> 
> Bojan trequartista, e passare al 4-2-3-1, con boateng largo a destra e niang punta
> Robinho con niang punta.
> ...



Se parli di robinho in campo vuol dire che la partita non l'hai vista. E mettere un centrocampo 2 contro una squadra con un centrocampo a 4 con un solo gol di vantaggio dopo che prendiamo gol costantemente ogni partita?
Doveva mettere Bojan per pazzini quando l'atalanta ha cercato di raddrizzare la partita, in contropiede fresco era molto più utile lui.


----------



## Schism75 (27 Gennaio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Se parli di robinho in campo vuol dire che la partita non l'hai vista. E mettere un centrocampo 2 contro una squadra con un centrocampo a 4 con un solo gol di vantaggio dopo che prendiamo gol costantemente ogni partita?
> Doveva mettere Bojan per pazzini quando l'atalanta ha cercato di raddrizzare la partita, in contropiede fresco era molto più utile lui.



Stai parlando con il senno di poi, per quanto riguarda Robinho. Io ho ipotizzato le due soluzioni che secondo me erano migliori, con gli uomini a disposizione. Lui ha preso la terza, ossia robinho per el sharaawi, con pazzini in campo. La peggiore situazione.

Parli di centrocampo a 2 contro uno a 4, cosa non esatta. Infatti, io ho detto che boateng sarebbe rimasto in campo, potendo stringere e portare il centrocampo a 3. Inoltre l'atalanta era sotto di un uomo e centrocampo erano 3 più bonaventura molto avanzato, che non é mai tornato. Alla fine, uscito cigarini, sono rimasti in 2 a centrocampo. 

Bojan prima punta, o esterno, poi non puó giocare, su un campo pesantissimo poi.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Gennaio 2013)

col centrocampo a 2 ci cannibalizzano


----------



## Frikez (27 Gennaio 2013)

Col centrocampo a 3 invece abbiamo il pieno controllo del gioco, si è visto oggi in superiorità numerica


----------



## 2515 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Col centrocampo a 3 invece abbiamo il pieno controllo del gioco, si è visto oggi in superiorità numerica



Non cambia una *******, scoprire di più la difesa con gli avversari che aggrediscono è un rischio e allegri non lo fa mai e poi mai a meno che non debba assolutamente segnare o rimontare.


----------



## Frikez (27 Gennaio 2013)

Non cambia niente passare da 4 a 3 centrocampisti? 
In effetti siamo solo il Milan, _l'importante era non prendere gol (cit.)_


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Gennaio 2013)

io penso che allegri sia impeccabile in questo 2013 e gli auguro di continuare così... gli 0-1 in trasferta sono risultati pesanti di cui abbiamo bisogno... diventare una squadra solida è più importante che cercare per forza di dilagare nel punteggio.

e qualsiasi risultato otterremo a fine anno sarà colpa o merito di max

se poi c'è gente che preferirebbe guidolin o stramaccioni amen, non mi offendo


----------



## 2515 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Stramaccioni no per carità, cambia 20 schemi a partita e fanno tutti ******, al confronto allegri è un genio.XD Pure Stramaccioni ha messo Guarin (il boateng interista) a fare il trequartista, il livello è quello.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Gennaio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Col centrocampo a 3 invece abbiamo il pieno controllo del gioco, si è visto oggi in superiorità numerica



no..ma col centrocampo a 2 anche oggi avresti subito gol.

Pensate in modo strano. Se c'è equilibrio perché distruggerlo? El Shaarawy punta, schemi esotici... se ne stanno dicendo di tutti i tipi.
Le squadre che giocano bene hanno giocatori che giocano bene a calcio.
Gioco sugli esterni, attacco che si muove bene. A me sembra che ci siano miglioramenti evidenti. 
Poi se si pretende di giocare in maniera BELLA allora serve anche gente che ti permetta di farlo.
Il 4-2-3-1... un modulo offensivo...come se i nostri problemi fossero sulla trequarti avversaria...!
I nostri problemi sono da centrocampo in giù! Il che vorrebbe dire quantomeno prevedere un centrocampo più "denso".
Con gli uomini che abbiamo, metterne solo 2 a centrocampo significherebbe consegnare le chiavi della partita all'avversario. Soprattutto con centrocampi robusti come quello dell'Atalanta.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Gennaio 2013)

non capisco che volete di più dopo una fase iniziale in cui proprietà e dirigenza avevano *distrutto *la squadra ha rimesso in piedi una squadra con un modulo e un gioco ben definiti con tanti giocatori dal dubbio valore, e in italia da metà Novembre nessuno ha fatto bene quanto noi.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> no..ma col centrocampo a 2 anche oggi avresti subito gol.
> 
> Pensate in modo strano. Se c'è equilibrio perché distruggerlo? El Shaarawy punta, schemi esotici... se ne stanno dicendo di tutti i tipi.
> Le squadre che giocano bene hanno giocatori che giocano bene a calcio.
> ...




p.s 100 anni di storia hanno insegnato che per vincere bisogna curare soprattutto la fase difensiva. Zeman perché non ha portato a casa il risultato nelle ultime partite? E noi all'inizio perdevamo per errori difensivi che ci condannavo per 1 gol di scarto...non 2 o 3... 
Sampdoria, Atalanta, Udinese, Parma e Inter ad esempio. 1 punto su 15 disponibili a causa di un gol di scarto per colpa di evidenti e banali errori difensivi.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> no..ma col centrocampo a 2 anche oggi avresti subito gol.
> 
> Pensate in modo strano. Se c'è equilibrio perché distruggerlo? El Shaarawy punta, schemi esotici... se ne stanno dicendo di tutti i tipi.
> Le squadre che giocano bene hanno giocatori che giocano bene a calcio.
> ...





Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> non capisco che volete di più dopo una fase iniziale in cui proprietà e dirigenza avevano *distrutto *la squadra ha rimesso in piedi una squadra con un modulo e un gioco ben definiti con tanti giocatori dal dubbio valore, e in italia da metà Novembre nessuno ha fatto bene quanto noi.



nulla da aggiungere


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Gennaio 2013)

Senza contare il lavoro coi giovani, dopo l'inizio disastroso di Niang e le sue cappellate chi avrebbe scommesso un euro su di lui che entra e rincorre l'avversario fino al limite dell'area ? Pensate che la volontà di ElShaarawy sia innata ?


Sto qua è bravo, ma bravo bravo.


----------



## 2515 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Senza contare il lavoro coi giovani, dopo l'inizio disastroso di Niang e le sue cappellate chi avrebbe scommesso un euro su di lui che entra e rincorre l'avversario fino al limite dell'area ? Pensate che la volontà di ElShaarawy sia innata ?
> 
> 
> Sto qua è bravo, ma bravo bravo.



Su sportmediaset avevo letto l'articolo di un giornalista che era presente l'anno scorso alla prima stagione di El Shaarawy, quando il Faraone aveva recuperato dall'infortunio al Padova che lo ha tenuto fuori il primo mese. Questo qua era vicino alla panchina di Allegri mentre si giocava una partitella, vicino a lui Tassotti e un altro paio di tizi. Insomma Stephan fa un'azione personale, perde palla e guarda l'avversario che va via, Allegri si gira verso la panchina incazzato nero a vederlo camminare e dice "Sto ragazzino ha fatto due gol in serie B e già si sente un fenomeno!".
Che poi non è l'unico caso, anche Sacchi ha detto che è stato Allegri ha farlo lavorare sul sacrificio.

Ma questo è un punto su cui Allegri si è sempre tenuto coerente, bacchettava anche Ronaldinho al suo arrivo per questo motivo, perché non correva e non aiutava la squadra. Anche per questo Pato, anche in salute, veniva messo dietro a Robinho nelle gerarchie, perché Robinho in campo in quell'anno tornava sempre a centrocampo ad aiutare. E anche per questo Robinho viene panchinato e al suo posto inserito Niang, Robinho non torna mai e non c'é con la testa? Fuori e dentro il ragazzino che corre e vuole mettersi in luce.


----------



## pennyhill (28 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Per me Spalletti, Montella o anche Donadoni possono essere delle buone scelte, mi riferisco all'estate chiaramente.



L'unico allenatore italiano che può sostituire Allegri è Pioli.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Gennaio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> L'unico allenatore italiano che può sostituire Allegri è Pioli.


Perché no


----------



## fratta87 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Vedremo come gestirà Balotelli... Nella gestione delle teste calde la dirigenza del Milan ha sempre avuto ottimi risultati e Allegri sa il fatto suo.

Forse solo Berlusca lo può rovinare invitandolo ai suoi _"burlesc"_ cit.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Gennaio 2013)

Caspita, giudicare Allegri è veramente difficile
Ha degli indubbi meriti, ma ho sempre il sospetto che i successi siano casuali, e i nostri risultati dipendano dalle prestazioni di ElSha che in un campionato livellato come il nostro fa la differenza
Anche ieri in superiorità numerica non è stato in grado di chiudere tatticamente la partita e mi ha dato l'idea di tardare i cambi perchè non sapesse che fare


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Gennaio 2013)

Allegri capisce troppo in ritardo le cose per poter essere considerato un grande allenatore. Quanto tempo ci ha messo per capire che Emanuelson non era un trequartista/attaccante? Quanto tempo ci ha messo per capire che Boateng non era un trequartista/falso nueve? Quanto tempo ci ha messo a capire che bisognava sfruttare le fasce,invece di provare lo sfondamento per vie centrali? Quanto tempo ci ha messo per capire che non ha senso cambiare ogni volta la coppia di centrali? Quanto tempo ci ha messo per risolvere il problema dei calci piazzati (che non ha ancora del tutto risolto)? 

Mi sembra un allenatore un po' lento di comprendonio,gli ci vogliono almeno 3 mesi per capire certe cose.
In tutto questo la società che fa il mercato il 30 Agosto non aiuta,ma lui non è certo un genio.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Gennaio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Caspita, giudicare Allegri è veramente difficile
> Ha degli indubbi meriti, *ma ho sempre il sospetto che i successi siano casuali*, e i nostri risultati dipendano dalle prestazioni di ElSha che in un campionato livellato come il nostro fa la differenza
> Anche ieri in superiorità numerica non è stato in grado di chiudere tatticamente la partita e mi ha dato l'idea di tardare i cambi perchè non sapesse che fare



quoto.A parte montella xò non so quali potrebbero essere le alternative..


----------



## Jino (29 Gennaio 2013)

Allegri per meritarsi la conferma deve semplicemente raggiungere l'obiettivo stagionale. Il terzo posto.


----------



## samburke (29 Gennaio 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> quoto.A parte montella xò non so quali potrebbero essere le alternative..



Non lo so, anche questa storia che Montella è mitico.. E' un buon allenatore che ha ancora tutto da dimostrare. Per ora la sua è una delle squadre che ha speso di più sul mercato ed è dietro il milan...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (29 Gennaio 2013)

però a livello di gioco ha fatto vedere piu lui che noi in tre anni...poi a mio parere al milan ci vorebbe gente importante,un mou per esempio o un guardiola ,capello....nomi cosi...però pagare l allenatore milioni quando manco ci sono per i giocatori è impossibile...quindi per quello che ha fatto vedere montella mi piace..


----------



## Tobi (29 Gennaio 2013)

A livello di punti fatti ha una media moltoalta, anche con questa squadra mediocre ma con lui non avremo mai un gioco collettivo


----------



## runner (29 Gennaio 2013)

per avere un gioco migliore dobbiamo prendere dei centrocampisti coi piedi buoni.....

già sta facendo tanto il Conte Max!!


----------



## 2515 (29 Gennaio 2013)

hanno detto che nello stesso periodo l'anno scorso facemmo 30 punti come quest'anno dalla nona ad ora.


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (29 Gennaio 2013)

A livello tattico è veramente scarso, uno dei più scarsi allenatori di serie A. Ma a livello gestionale è tra i primi della classe. La gestione di ElSha e Niang non è casuale così come quella di Zapata e De Sciglio. Sembra essere ben voluto dalla squadra e, con una squadra molto scarsa, ha fatto gli stessi punti dell'anno scorso escluse le prime 8 giornate. Se dovesse arrivare terzo, con questo materiale umano, gli si dovrebbe continuare a dare fiducia, nonostante, ripeto, evidenti limiti tattici e lacune sul piano della preparazione atletica.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (29 Gennaio 2013)

se arriviamo terzi manco io avrei il coraggio di esonerarlo...cmq c'è da dire che se non fosse esploso elsha e non fosse arrivato il berlusca a motivare la squadra a sta ora non eravamo certo quinti!cmq raggiungendo questo traguardo anche il rapporto allenatore giocatori sarebbe ancora piu saldo e magari sarebbe già un ottima cosa per il prox anno.....
Al livello di gioco il milan di allegri cmq rimane tra i peggiori...


----------



## pennyhill (29 Gennaio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perché no



Se mai mandassero via Allegri per qualche motivo, ma volessero proseguire su questa strada, diamo spazio a Pioli.  
Come Allegri per diversi motivi ha perso uomini importanti come Gillet, Portanova, Mudingayi, Ramirez, Di Vaio, e aveva Diamanti, che all'inizio non sembrava contentissimo di restare a Bologna. 

È uno che sa gestire i giovani, vedi i vari Ramirez, Krhin, Taider, Sorensen, Gabbiadini.

Ha convinto uno come Diamanti a dare una mano in fase di non possesso.
Ha lanciato nel momento giusto un giovane come Gabbiadini, che sembrava non vedere a inizio stagione, e per non dargli troppe responsabilità , non lo schiera da centravanti, se non a partita in corso. Come Niang.  

Poi i limiti della squadra sono quelli che sono, ha un centrocampo di zappatori, altro che quello del Milan, manco un Montolivo ha, però in compenso ha uno dei peggiori portieri del campionato. 
Poi mi piace che cerca l’equilibrio schierando comunque quattro giocatori offensivi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Se mai mandassero via Allegri per qualche motivo, ma volessero proseguire su questa strada, diamo spazio a Pioli.
> Come Allegri per diversi motivi ha perso uomini importanti come Gillet, Portanova, Mudingayi, Ramirez, Di Vaio, e aveva Diamanti, che all'inizio non sembrava contentissimo di restare a Bologna.
> 
> È uno che sa gestire i giovani, vedi i vari Ramirez, Krhin, Taider, Sorensen, Gabbiadini.
> ...


Oh e chi ha detto niente


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Gennaio 2013)

E adesso finisci il capolavoro.

Io ci credo.


----------



## 2515 (29 Gennaio 2013)

Se Allegri riesce a gestire Balotelli lo tengono pure se arriva ottavo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Gennaio 2013)

vai conte max!


----------



## runner (30 Gennaio 2013)

Allegri se riuscirà a gestire bene la squadra rimarrà come giusto che sia.....


----------



## The Ripper (30 Gennaio 2013)

sono curioso di vedere l'attacco con Balotelli
Sicuramente non manderà Pazzini a scaldare la panchina in maniera brutale.


----------



## samburke (31 Gennaio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> sono curioso di vedere l'attacco con Balotelli
> Sicuramente non manderà Pazzini a scaldare la panchina in maniera brutale.



Ma infatti, secondo me giochiamo con Faraone-Pazzini-Balotelli. Per lo meno è doveroso provare questo tridente visto che pazzini ha segnato 10 gol fino a ora. Inoltre, credo personalmente che sia fondamentale giocare con pazzini visto l'assenza di giocatori a centrocampo che siano tecnici e possano far ripartire l'azione pertanto si rende necessario avere in attacco un giocatore in grado di proteggere il pallone, fare le sponde e far salire la squadra.


----------



## pennyhill (31 Gennaio 2013)




----------



## Tobi (3 Febbraio 2013)

Ok si sta guadagnando la conferma con una media punti altissima ed in mano una squadra clamorosamente mediocre prima dell arrivo di mario, trascinata dal faraone e da montolivo. Il prossimo anno pero deve far il salto di qualità, che si prenda il rischio di far giocare piu corti i reparti e faccia praticare il pressing alto a tutto campo. I presupposti ci sono tutti abbiamo una squadra.di molto migliorabile


----------



## Jino (3 Febbraio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ok si sta guadagnando la conferma con una media punti altissima ed in mano una squadra clamorosamente mediocre prima dell arrivo di mario, trascinata dal faraone e da montolivo. Il prossimo anno pero deve far il salto di qualità, che si prenda il rischio di far giocare piu corti i reparti e faccia praticare il pressing alto a tutto campo. I presupposti ci sono tutti abbiamo una squadra.di molto migliorabile



Io credo che il pressing alto come dici te senza un centrale di difesa di altra categoria, come era Silva, non si possa davvero fare. Come senza un leader dietro tenere i reparti più vicini sia altrettanto difficile.


----------



## The Ripper (3 Febbraio 2013)

primo tempo clamoroso.
nel secondo tempo ha ragionissima Boban a Sky: se devi rifiatare e abbassi il ritmo ti servono i palleggiatori a centrocampo, e il Milan non ne ha.
Con i ritmi alti abbiamo stradominato. E appena l'Udinese nella ripresa ha abbassato a sua volta il ritmo siamo di nuovo usciti fuori.

Insomma, ha trovato un equilibrio notevole alla squadra. Gli servirebbe un giocatore bravo tecnicamente, ma dobbiamo andare avanti così per il momento.
L'attacco sembrava giocasse insieme da un anno.


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2013)

Non era un asino alla quarta giornata, non è un genio ora. E' un buon allenatore che ha i suoi pro e suoi contro. Di peggiori ce ne sono tantissimi.


----------



## Tobi (3 Febbraio 2013)

Jino i giocatori chiave per praticar il pressing alto sono: 2 centrali bravi con i piedi, abili di testa e che siano reattivi di gambe, 2 terzini che attaccano lo spazio anche senza palla, i centrocampisti dinamici quindi bravi nella doppia fase e le punte che attaccano i difensori avversari in possesso di palla. Ad oggi nel milan il pressing alto non è praticabile perche:

Non abbiamo centrocampisti dinamici a parte montolivo
Abbiamo gli esterni offensivi che rientrano quasi nella nostra meta campo quando dobbiamo difendere
I nostri terzini attaccano pochissimo lo spazio senza.palla, costant lo fa in parte e de sciglio lo fa relativamente bene ma su questo punto non siamo molto lontani

Al milan per fare questo tipo di gioco servono dietro come centrali: zapata che è veloce e ha un piede educato, e di testa è tosto, salomon che ha ottimi piedi, senso della.posizione e dell anticipo e domina sulle.palle alte quindi come centrali staremmo apposto.

Il punto cruciale è il centrocampo, monto è solo, servirebbero naingolaan che è un motorino continuo bravo sia senza.palla sia.con la palla e un altro che calzerebbe a pennello sarebbe Obiang, visione, tecnica buonissima, strapotere fisico

Infine in attacco quelli che abbiamo vanno benissimo gli si dovrebbe spiegare.che invece.di sfiancarsi a fare 70 metri di campo ad ogni azione basterebbe che si facessero la.metà in avanti andando a disturbare i difensori avversari.

Quindi il materiale per concretizzare questo tipo di idea in parte c e, mancano quei 2 centrocampisti.dinamici che darebbero la.svolta, e qualche dovuta.riserva che garantisca gli stessi tatticismi.

La juve non ha difensori forti, ma bonucci e barzagli con i piedi sono sufficenti, chiellini sul gioco aereo è duro da affrontare, la chiave sono i 2 esterni: licht e asamoah, e i 3 a centrocampo, che coordinati dall allenatore, non danno respiro alla manovra avversaria e giocarci contro diventa dura per chiunque in questo campionato.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Febbraio 2013)

Partita preparata da dio

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Unico neo Basta, è stato una spina per tutta la partita, fossimo riusciti a controllare anche lui...


----------



## 2515 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Partita preparata da dio
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Unico neo Basta, è stato una spina per tutta la partita, fossimo riusciti a controllare anche lui...



Basta è uno dei pochi in italia che davvero è bravo in entrambe le fasi e corre tantissimo, era il giocatore che più temevo a parte gli attaccanti.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Basta è uno dei pochi in italia che davvero è bravo in entrambe le fasi e corre tantissimo, era il giocatore che più temevo a parte gli attaccanti.



Ero allo stadio, me la faceva fare addosso a momenti


----------



## The Ripper (4 Febbraio 2013)

eeh Basta da quel lato poteva essere controllato meglio 
Nocerino ha aiutato molto poco secondo me.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Febbraio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Nocerino ha aiutato molto poco secondo me.



Non per mancanza d'impegno sua eh, proprio non ce la fa nemmeno a fare l'interditore, corre a vuoto.


----------



## Tobi (4 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque basta sarebbe da comprare, un giocatore veramente interessante


----------



## Jino (4 Febbraio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> eeh Basta da quel lato poteva essere controllato meglio
> Nocerino ha aiutato molto poco secondo me.



Come sempre, Nocerino ha la capacità di interdizione nulla, un senso tattico ai minimi. Lui pensa solamente alla fase offensiva e a buttarsi negli spazi.


----------



## Principe (10 Febbraio 2013)

Allenatore indecente da cacciare il prima possibile


----------



## Dexter (10 Febbraio 2013)

boateng per el shaarawy non lo cambia neanche mio fratello di 10 anni alla playstation


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Non può creare calciatori di qualità, se ci manca Monto il più dotato è Muntari. Parliamone.


----------



## Jino (10 Febbraio 2013)

Non voglio essere tedioso, il mio pensiero su Allegri ormai lo sanno anche i muri. Detto questo a maggio si tireranno le somme, ha i mezzi ed il dovere di far arrivare minimo terza questa squadra, sta a lui.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non voglio essere tedioso, il mio pensiero su Allegri ormai lo sanno anche i muri. Detto questo a maggio si tireranno le somme, ha i mezzi ed il dovere di far arrivare minimo terza questa squadra, sta a lui.



Ma non scherziamo dai

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jino ha scritto:


> Non voglio essere tedioso, il mio pensiero su Allegri ormai lo sanno anche i muri. Detto questo a maggio si tireranno le somme, ha i mezzi ed il dovere di far arrivare minimo terza questa squadra, sta a lui.



Ma non scherziamo dai


----------



## Principe (10 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non può creare calciatori di qualità, se ci manca Monto il più dotato è Muntari. Parliamone.



Ma parliamone che ????? Ma cosa lo difendi ? Ma che cambi ha fatto ??? Ma metti bojan dell'inizio che è' l'unico che ha qualche geometria..... Ma hai visto la pietà che ha fatto boateng e te togli elsha per mettere boateng ???? Fammi il piacere dai e' un allenatore scandaloso e io nn vado come il vento ho sempre detto che è' indecente nn per oggi nn per il pareggio o per una sconfitta ha la reattività di uno leso nel cervello


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Febbraio 2013)

ma poi cos'è sta fissazione di togliere el shaarawy appena può ? ultimamente il primo cambio è sempre per el sha. 

capisco che magari ci siano partite in cui di gioca da schifo, ma è uno dei pochissimi che ti inventa la giocata decisiva dal nulla, io non lo toglierei MAI. 

sta capra invece di togliere dei cessi come ambro mi toglie el sha.  
la cosa assurda è che lo fa anche in situazioni di svantaggio, quando c'è da recuperare il risultato.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Febbraio 2013)

non ci sono le alternative... non ci sono... si è comprato nell'unico reparto dove si poteva evitare...

non può fare di più quando mancano certi giocatori


----------



## Jino (10 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma non scherziamo dai
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



In un campionato cosi mediocre smettiamola di dare alibi a questi calciatori e a questo allenatore, piuttosto. Perchè se c'è qualcuno convinto che la Lazio abbia una rosa superiore alla nostra e che non si possa superare stiamo freschi. Trovami una squadra in questo campionato che abbia gli attaccanti che c'ha il Milan, dai. E non dovrebbe essere in grado di arrivare terza!? Su.


----------



## smallball (10 Febbraio 2013)

il faraone oggi doveva stare in campo ancora un po'...si sta tirando la zappa sui piedi


----------



## Dexter (10 Febbraio 2013)

vediamo se dalla prossima partita capisce che zaccardo deve giocare titolare,che boateng lo deve mandare a marcire in tribuna e che el shaarawy deve giocare 90 minuti.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> In un campionato cosi mediocre smettiamola di dare alibi a questi calciatori e a questo allenatore, piuttosto. Perchè se c'è qualcuno convinto che la Lazio abbia una rosa superiore alla nostra e che non si possa superare stiamo freschi. Trovami una squadra in questo campionato che abbia gli attaccanti che c'ha il Milan, dai. E non dovrebbe essere in grado di arrivare terza!? Su.



il calcio non è fatto solo di attaccanti, non è un caso se il milan vince un solo scudetto in 9 anni perchè gli unici colpi importanti di mercato che fa in questo arco di tempo sono SEMPRE e SOLO attaccanti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ma parliamone che ????? Ma cosa lo difendi ? Ma che cambi ha fatto ??? Ma metti bojan dell'inizio che è' l'unico che ha qualche geometria..... Ma hai visto la pietà che ha fatto boateng e te togli elsha per mettere boateng ???? Fammi il piacere dai e' un allenatore scandaloso e io nn vado come il vento ho sempre detto che è' indecente nn per oggi nn per il pareggio o per una sconfitta ha la reattività di uno leso nel cervello


Bojan è riuscito a fare peggio di altri da subentrato, dall'inizio che avrebbe concluso ? Geometrie poi ? Le geometrie ce l'ha soltanto Montolivo. Boateng non doveva entrare, bene... con chi avremmo continuato ? Ambrosini ? Ambrosini ha fatto quanto di peggio possibile oggi. Se devi schierare un centrocampo avendo a disposizione Boateng, Muntari da un infortunio, Flamini e Ambrosini bolso io non vedo via d'uscita. Si trovano post a bizzeffe dove insulto Allegri ma oggi non me la sento, oggi che avrebbe potuto fare ? Niente.


----------



## Ale (10 Febbraio 2013)

si e' confermato un totale incapace.


----------



## Jino (10 Febbraio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> il calcio non è fatto solo di attaccanti, non è un caso se il milan vince un solo scudetto in 9 anni perchè gli unici colpi importanti di mercato che fa in questo arco di tempo sono SEMPRE e SOLO attaccanti.



Qua non si parla di vincere lo scudetto, qua si parla di arrivare terzi e dalla Lazio siamo a tre punti. 3!!! Il campionato è di un livello talmente infimo che il Milan pre acquisti di gennaio è passato dalla zona retrocessione al quinto posto. E qualcuno vuole farmi credere che ora, con un valore aggiunto come Balotelli, non dovremmo riuscire a recuperare 3 punti sulla Lazio!?


----------



## The P (10 Febbraio 2013)

Ma dico io?

Giochiamo contro la squadra più fallosa d'Italia.
Contro una squadra brava solo ad aggredire.

Cosa fai? Metti 3 medianacci, due dei quali (Ambro e Muntari) che hanno una scarsa condizione fisica?

Questo non capisce, non legge le situazioni. Non è capace.
Spero davvero che vada a fine stagione. Non ne posso più.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Febbraio 2013)

perchè non capisce che Robinho non vuole più giocare?


----------



## The P (10 Febbraio 2013)

*"Credo sia un buon punto, contro un buon Cagliari"*

L'ennesima fotografia del nosto """"allenatore""""


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Qua non si parla di vincere lo scudetto, qua si parla di arrivare terzi e dalla Lazio siamo a tre punti. 3!!! Il campionato è di un livello talmente infimo che il Milan pre acquisti di gennaio è passato dalla zona retrocessione al quinto posto. E qualcuno vuole farmi credere che ora, con un valore aggiunto come Balotelli, non dovremmo riuscire a recuperare 3 punti sulla Lazio!?



ma che significa allora perchè non hai preso un centrocampista, ma hai preso Balotelli vuol dire che devi giocare con 5 attaccanti??? quelli in mezzo che fanno fatica a produrre gioco son sempre gli stessi, eh...

se manca l'unico centrocampista di qualità, non li recuperi al 200% questi 3 punti, dobbiamo solo sperare che montolivo faccia meno assenze possibili... anzi se smettono di darci i rigori i 3 punti fan presto a diventare 5, 7, 8...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



The P ha scritto:


> *"Credo sia un buon punto, contro un buon Cagliari"*
> 
> L'ennesima fotografia del nosto """"allenatore""""



dopo il "Forza Inter" non hai più credito, ragazzo. 
E' un ottimo punto, non buono, meritavamo di perdere.


----------



## The P (10 Febbraio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma che significa allora perchè non hai preso un centrocampista, ma hai preso Balotelli vuol dire che devi giocare con 5 attaccanti??? quelli in mezzo che fanno fatica a produrre gioco son sempre gli stessi, eh...
> 
> se manca l'unico centrocampista di qualità, non li recuperi al 200% questi 3 punti, dobbiamo solo sperare che montolivo faccia meno assenze possibili... anzi se smettono di darci i rigori i 3 punti fan presto a diventare 5, 7, 8...
> 
> ...



vabbè dai..


----------



## Jino (10 Febbraio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma che significa allora perchè non hai preso un centrocampista, ma hai preso Balotelli vuol dire che devi giocare con 5 attaccanti??? quelli in mezzo che fanno fatica a produrre gioco son sempre gli stessi, eh...
> 
> se manca l'unico centrocampista di qualità, non li recuperi al 200% questi 3 punti, dobbiamo solo sperare che montolivo faccia meno assenze possibili... anzi se smettono di darci i rigori i 3 punti fan presto a diventare 5, 7, 8...
> 
> ...



Ma guarda che concordo che un centrocampista di qualità sarebbe stato necessario eh, non dico mica di no. 

I punti che voglio sottolineare è che se sai che ti manca Montolivo il leader tecnico in mezzo al campo allora forse devi pensare di cambiare modo di giocare. Probabilmente se ti schieri con un 2-3-1 le cose possono andare meglio, due mediani a protezione della difesa e un giocatore di maggior fantasia la davanti (Bojan!?).

Il secondo punto è il raggiungere la Lazio, dire che è impossibile è follia dai, la Lazio è una squadra normale che è lassù perchè il campionato italiano è di basso livello e glielo permette.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Febbraio 2013)

Il cambio Elsha-Boa è qualcosa che può esistere solo nella fantasia di Max Allegri.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> I punti che voglio sottolineare è che se sai che ti manca Montolivo il leader tecnico in mezzo al campo allora forse devi pensare di cambiare modo di giocare. Probabilmente se ti schieri con un 2-3-1 le cose possono andare meglio, due mediani a protezione della difesa e un giocatore di maggior fantasia la davanti (Bojan!?).
> 
> Il secondo punto è il raggiungere la Lazio, dire che è impossibile è follia dai, la Lazio è una squadra normale che è lassù perchè il campionato italiano è di basso livello e glielo permette.



ma non ce l'hai i 2 mediani che ti reggono da soli il centrocampo, Muntari e Ambrosini sono in condizioni pietosi, Nocerino e Flamini non sono mediani, ma mezz'ali...


----------



## Jino (10 Febbraio 2013)

Flamini è in una condizione fisica tale che in questo momento può fare tutto. Ambro e Muntari una staffetta l'avrebbero comunque potuta fare, prevista. Però alla fine son pareri, secondo me il Milan oggi poteva esser impostato in una maniera diversa, opinioni.


----------



## Frikez (10 Febbraio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il cambio Elsha-Boa è qualcosa che può esistere solo nella fantasia di Max Allegri.



Elsha è il giocatore più sostituito del campionato, io non ho parole.


----------



## The P (10 Febbraio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma non ce l'hai i 2 mediani che ti reggono da soli il centrocampo, Muntari e Ambrosini sono in condizioni pietosi, Nocerino e *Flamini non sono mediani, ma mezz'ali...*



Beh.... Flamini mezzala in carriera ha giocato solo al Milan, perdendo quel rendimento strepitoso che aveva da mediano nell'Arsenal.


----------



## Jino (10 Febbraio 2013)

Flamini ha cominciato a giocare nel centrocampo a 3 al Milan. All'Arsenal giocava interno nel 4-4-2 o davanti la difesa nel 4-2-3-1.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Febbraio 2013)

dimenticavo come alternativa mediano c'era Traorè... se l'avesse messo, apriti cielo contro Max... 

io posso discutere solo i cambi... non mi hanno convinto però io lo vedo da fuori... non avrei mai cambiato el92 con boa, però, io non sono lì sul campo, magari lui che è lì ha visto il faraone stanco... 

comunque ora che c'è balotelli lui sarà intoccabile "alla ibra" quando gioca bene e quando gioca male per 90' (e fino ad ora è andata bene e speriamo continui così), quindi vedremo spesso uscire el92 e niang quando ci saranno dei cambi in attacco... non sono certo sorpreso di questo.


----------



## Jino (10 Febbraio 2013)

Più che intoccabile Balotelli non ha alternative in rosa, se non Pazzini. Ad oggi Balo è l'unica prima punta disponibile.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Flamini ha cominciato a giocare nel centrocampo a 3 al Milan. All'Arsenal giocava interno nel 4-4-2 o davanti la difesa nel 4-2-3-1.



si ma da mezz'ala adesso gioca bene e parliamo di un giocatore che fino a due partite fa veniva insultato ogni volta che veniva schierato... abbiamo fatto diverse partite nel girone di andata col 4-2-3-1 e mai con flamini mediano, lo avrà ben provato in allenamento e avrà visto che non va bene.


----------



## Jino (10 Febbraio 2013)

Flamini in fase offensiva è praticamente nullo, perchè non ha nessuna dote. Cos'è che ha fatto di buono in queste due partite? Grande corsa, grande ritmo, aggressività e generosità. 

La mezz'ala presuppone inserimenti, appoggi, assist. Flamini sa fare solo la fase di rottura. Il 4-2-3-1 ad Allegri non è mai piaciuto, avrà le sue ragioni.


----------



## jaws (10 Febbraio 2013)

Oggi la formazione era obbligata, l'unico possibile cambiamento era mettere Zaccardo al posto di Zapata ma non si può certo crocifiggere per questo


----------



## The P (10 Febbraio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Oggi la formazione era *obbligata*, l'unico possibile cambiamento era mettere Zaccardo al posto di Zapata ma non si può certo crocifiggere per questo



Scusa eh, ma obbigata da chi? 

Perché Boateng a centrocampo non poteva giocare? Nocerino? Il 4-2-3-1 con Bojan dentro? Non capisco perché st'obbligo di schierare un Muntari comunque senza ritmo e un Ambrosini in pessima forma insieme, con Flamini a chiudere il cerchio.


----------



## Doctore (10 Febbraio 2013)

l unico giocatore che puo giocare alla ''van bommel'' e' ambrosini...mettere muntari,nocerino,flamini in quella zona darebbe i soliti risultati.Poi vabbe ambrosini da mandare via subito...


----------



## jaws (10 Febbraio 2013)

Perchè Bojan settimana prossima era stato pessimo, perchè Boateng ha iniziato ad allenarsi con la squadra venerdì e perchè Ambrosini in mancanza di Montolivo è l'unico a poter giocare in quel ruolo.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Febbraio 2013)

Boateng sarà stato anche confusionario ma ha dato quantomeno verve e brio.Gli concedo gli errori iniziali ma poi doveva rimediare subito,non aspettare quasi il '70.


----------



## Frikez (10 Febbraio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Scusa eh, ma obbigata da chi?
> 
> Perché Boateng a centrocampo non poteva giocare? Nocerino? Il 4-2-3-1 con Bojan dentro? Non capisco perché st'obbligo di schierare un Muntari comunque senza ritmo e un Ambrosini in pessima forma insieme, con Flamini a chiudere il cerchio.



Dall'alto ovviamente, Allegri non ha mai colpe.

Strano che nessuno abbia parlato del grandissimo centrocampo del Cagliari che c'ha fatto il mazzo per una buona ora, pur di giustificare una prestazione ignobile dei nostri.


----------



## Snake (10 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Dall'alto ovviamente, Allegri non ha mai colpe.
> 
> Strano che nessuno abbia parlato del grandissimo centrocampo del Cagliari che c'ha fatto il mazzo per una buona ora, pur di giustificare una prestazione ignobile dei nostri.



devi sapere che per giocartela col Cagliari il povero Allegri avrebbe bisogno di Xavi, Iniesta e Ozil


----------



## The Ripper (10 Febbraio 2013)

oggi davvero scelte ne aveva pochissime.
Bojan? E' scarsissimo. Stiamo ancora qui a parlare di Bojan quando ogni volta che è partito dal primo minuto ha fatto SCHIFO (roba alla Jose Mari), ed ha inciso solo da subentrato. Ultimamente fa schifo anche da subentrato (oggi ad esempio).
C'è chi dice che avrebbe dovuto mettere Boateng a centrocampo, gente che fino a 7 ore fa criticava Boateng.

Io non so IN CHE MODO guardate le partite. Boateng... Bojan... come se stessimo parlando di Iniesta e Messi, che se li metti dentro ti cambiano l'intera squadra. Oggi 11 giocatori erano in campo e 11 giopcatori hanno giocato male (incluso il trio offensivo). 
Può capitare o no? Sì...stop... Ricordo partite ben peggiori del Milan di Capello (anche rapportato alla qualità della rosa).
Giornata storta che più storta non si può. Mentalmente non è sceso in campo il Milan. Secondo me stanno già pensando al Barcellona (certamente anche le dichiarazioni di Berlusca che ha già iniziato a "infiammare" il match e l'ambiente hanno contribuito).

Fa niente...

L'obbligo adesso è far riposare El Shaarawy. 'sto ragazzo lo vedo davvero in difficoltà.


----------



## Tobi (10 Febbraio 2013)

É una questione ei mentalità lui tra un flamini o un ambrosini e un boateng non al top si affida al medianaccio che sta nella sua filosofia di calcio, io personalmente opterei tutta la vita la.qualita anche se non al.top che la quantità. Oggi il Milan doveva vincere contro il cagliari non fare la.diga dei fabbri per isolare gli alieni del cagliari


----------



## The Ripper (10 Febbraio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Dall'alto ovviamente, Allegri non ha mai colpe.
> 
> Strano che nessuno abbia parlato del grandissimo centrocampo del Cagliari che c'ha fatto il mazzo per una buona ora, pur di giustificare una prestazione ignobile dei nostri.



non è questione di centrocampo più scarso o più forte. Conta ad esempio la densità, il supporto delle punte, la difesa se è alta o bassa ecc...

E poi, cosa che tutti i tifosi di calcio dimenticano ogni volta, c'è in campo anche la squadra avversaria che A VOLTE potrebbe avere dei meriti e superare in bravura o approccio alla gara i nostri beniamini. E' il caso di Cagliari-Milan. 
Loro bravissimi, noi spenti. Stop. non c'è nessuno scandalo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Sembra quasi che il Cagliari abbia avuto in mano il gioco, ma dove ?


----------



## The Ripper (10 Febbraio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> É una questione ei mentalità lui tra un flamini o un ambrosini e un boateng non al top si affida al medianaccio che sta nella sua filosofia di calcio, io personalmente opterei tutta la vita la.qualita anche se non al.top che la quantità. Oggi il Milan doveva vincere contro il cagliari non fare la.diga dei fabbri per isolare gli alieni del cagliari


guarda che Boateng oggi non t'avrebbe dato praticamente nulla. Non è un uomo d'ordine. L'AC Milan come uomo d'ordine ha solo Montolivo. Fa riflettere sta cosa...


----------



## Andrea89 (10 Febbraio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> oggi davvero scelte ne aveva pochissime.
> Bojan? E' scarsissimo. Stiamo ancora qui a parlare di Bojan quando ogni volta che è partito dal primo minuto ha fatto SCHIFO (roba alla Jose Mari), ed ha inciso solo da subentrato. Ultimamente fa schifo anche da subentrato (oggi ad esempio).
> C'è chi dice che avrebbe dovuto mettere Boateng a centrocampo, gente che fino a 7 ore fa criticava Boateng.
> 
> ...


Se il Milan non scende in campo mentalmente ritengo che l'allenatore abbia colpe.
Poi se a centrocampo si fa giocare un trio improponibile di mediani,uno reduce da un infortunio,un altro che nemmeno si regge in piedi,qualche dubbio sorge.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Febbraio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> guarda che Boateng oggi non t'avrebbe dato praticamente nulla. Non è un uomo d'ordine. L'AC Milan come uomo d'ordine ha solo Montolivo. Fa riflettere sta cosa...



Basterebbe Cigarini, ma anche Valdes. Non serve un mostro per far la panchina a Montolivo, però capisco che a Gennaio non l'abbiano preso, a giugno però non si transige, anche del livello che ho citato prima ma qualcuno *deve* arrivare.


----------



## Frikez (10 Febbraio 2013)

Noi spenti e senza mentalità? Oh ci giochiamo la stagione in questo periodo ed entriamo in campo molli, ma stiamo scherziamo? Basta difendere quest'allenatore ogni volta.


----------



## Tobi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Alt, Boateng 1 volta su 10 l uomo lo sa saltare e avrebbe potuto creare qualche pericolo, ambrosini flamini muntari cosa sanno creare?


----------



## Frikez (10 Febbraio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Alt, Boateng 1 volta su 10 l uomo lo sa saltare e avrebbe potuto creare qualche pericolo, ambrosini flamini muntari cosa sanno creare?



Eh dovevano bloccare le manovre del trio del Cagliari che in quanto a qualità non ha nulla da invidiare a Pirlo, Vidal e Marchisio.

Tra l'altro non so quanti contropiedi abbiamo preso per colpa di Ambrosini e Muntari che non si reggevano in piedi.


----------



## The Ripper (10 Febbraio 2013)

[MENTION=25]Andrea89[/MENTION] ok, trio di mediani. L'alternativa? Niang a centrocampo? Lo strapotente 4-2-3-1 con 2 MEDIANI (invece che 3) e una squadra spaccata in 2 comunque? A centrocampo se non gioca Montolivo l'unico ad avere piedi buoni gioca nella Primavera.
Il trio dei mediani era obbligatorio, sebbene io avrei COMUNQUE messo Boa dall'inizio.


> Noi spenti e senza mentalità? Oh ci giochiamo la stagione in questo periodo ed entriamo in campo molli, ma stiamo scherziamo?


Capello col Real vinse la Liga all'ultima partita perché il Barça non vinse in una partita in cui sbagliò TUTTO, soprattutto l'approccio.
Il grande Barça gioca la partita decisiva e sbaglia approccio? Semplicemente CAPITA. Hai il Barça dietro l'angolo e qualcuno ha già infiammato la sfida, hai giocatori che stanno giocando sempre e dovrebbero riposare, ci sono state le nazionali di mezzo... insomma, non vincere contro il Cagliari OGGI non credo sia un delitto. 
Non possiamo nemmeno concederci turnover... se gioca bOjan fa schifo..se gioca Robinho fa schifo... Abbiamo gli uomini contati. Prima lo capite, meglio è.

In ogni caso Boban a fine gara ha detto bene: "Uno stop così ci sta, ma il Milan ha trovato identità, un gioco ed è diventato una Squadra. Nonostante i punti di distacco vedo loro come favoriti per il terzo posto".
In radio quello che ha commentato il Milan ha detto che Allegri dovrà essere bravo a gestire e dosare le forze perché questa squadra può concedersi poco turnover.


----------



## prebozzio (10 Febbraio 2013)

Non facciamoci prendere dagli umori: uno stop prima o poi era preventivabile, sia perché non siamo una squadra perfetta sia perché in campionato tutte le squadre non hanno grande continuità.

Abbiamo fatto 14 punti in 6 partite dalla ripartenza del campionato, la Lazio e il terzo posto sono sempre a 3 punti. Stiamo calmi.

Sarebbe da presuntuosi aspettarsi di vincere tutte le partite.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (10 Febbraio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> la Lazio e il terzo posto sono sempre a 3 punti



in realtà i punti sono 6 (più 1 per via della classifica avulsa).


----------



## DennyJersey (10 Febbraio 2013)

Lo stop ci sta, è la prestazione che è stata davvero preoccupante. Poi sono d'accordo che alcune scusanti ci sono, ma napoli e lazio di ieri per non parlare di rube ci rullano alla grande se giochiamo così. Vediamo con il Parma in casa se riprendiamo a fare delle buone prestazioni e con risultato.


----------



## prebozzio (10 Febbraio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> in realtà i punti sono 6 (più 1 per via della classifica avulsa).


La Lazio è a 44 e noi a 41, per la classifica avulsa aspettiamo il ritorno 

(a meno che tu non stia dando per scontato che perderemo il ritorno)


----------



## If Everyone Cared (10 Febbraio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> La Lazio è a 44 e noi a 41, per la classifica avulsa aspettiamo il ritorno
> 
> (a meno che tu non stia dando per scontato che perderemo il ritorno)



no, ho semplicemente cannato.
non so perché, ma ero convintissimo che avessero 6 punti di vantaggio.
meglio così, dai.


----------



## prebozzio (10 Febbraio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> no, ho semplicemente cannato.
> non so perché, ma ero convintissimo che avessero 6 punti di vantaggio.
> meglio così, dai.


Un po' come quando ti svegli la notte assonnato e pensi sia vicina l'ora di alzarti, guardi la sveglia e scopri che invece hai ancora qualche ora di sonno


----------



## Tobi (10 Febbraio 2013)

Io ho una paura matta degli scontri diretti


----------



## The P (10 Febbraio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Io ho una paura matta degli scontri diretti



Ma no dai, negli ultimi due anni Allegri li ha vinti tutti. Di che preoccuparsi


----------



## Frikez (11 Febbraio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Capello col Real vinse la Liga all'ultima partita perché il Barça non vinse in una partita in cui sbagliò TUTTO, soprattutto l'approccio.
> Il grande Barça gioca la partita decisiva e sbaglia approccio? Semplicemente CAPITA. Hai il Barça dietro l'angolo e qualcuno ha già infiammato la sfida, hai giocatori che stanno giocando sempre e dovrebbero riposare, ci sono state le nazionali di mezzo... insomma, non vincere contro il Cagliari OGGI non credo sia un delitto.
> Non possiamo nemmeno concederci turnover... se gioca bOjan fa schifo..se gioca Robinho fa schifo... Abbiamo gli uomini contati. Prima lo capite, meglio è.



Capita sì, peccato che noi regaliamo sistematicamente i primi tempi e poi dobbiamo rincorrere, è sicuramente un caso, come i 12 gol presi di testa quest'anno 
Ci sta pareggiare a Cagliari ma non giocare in maniera imbarazzante..potenzialmente abbiamo un attacco devastante e non siamo in grado di innescarlo, poi ti manca il giocatore chiave a centrocampo e lasci in panchina l'unico in grado di creare qualcosa, geniale.


----------



## Andrea89 (11 Febbraio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> [MENTION=25]Andrea89[/MENTION] ok, trio di mediani. L'alternativa? Niang a centrocampo? Lo strapotente 4-2-3-1 con 2 MEDIANI (invece che 3) e una squadra spaccata in 2 comunque? A centrocampo se non gioca Montolivo l'unico ad avere piedi buoni gioca nella Primavera.
> Il trio dei mediani era obbligatorio, sebbene io avrei COMUNQUE messo Boa dall'inizio.


Il problema non è tanto il trio di mediani,ma il fatto che due di questi secondo me non possono giocare insieme.
Ambro e Muntari titolari contemporaneamente mi lasciano perplesso ma li avrei visti comunque meglio in un 4231 con Baorotfl titolare nei 3 offensivi a fare da raccordo tra centrocampo ed attacco.Una specie di 4411,con Elsha e Niang esterni,Balotelli punta centrale,due dei 3 mediani visti oggi a fare da diga e Boateng,tra virgolette,dietro le punte.
Secondo me se manca Montolivo,unico centrocampista di un certo tipo,il modulo va cambiato.Se avessimo in attacco 3 fuoriclasse già belli pronti e completi il discorso sarebbe diverso.


----------



## folletto (11 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Basterebbe Cigarini, ma anche Valdes. Non serve un mostro per far la panchina a Montolivo, però capisco che a Gennaio non l'abbiano preso, a giugno però non si transige, anche del livello che ho citato prima ma qualcuno *deve* arrivare.



Più che uno che faccia panchina a Montolivo servirebbe qualcuno con piedi decenti che giochi insieme a lui per iniziare a ragionare. E poi di sto "colpo" a centrocampo se ne parla da dopo Roma - Milan del maggio 2011, è da allora che *deve* arrivare ma non arriva *MAI*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Febbraio 2013)

Oggi ha fatto dei cambi da capra.


----------



## The Ripper (11 Febbraio 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Il problema non è tanto il trio di mediani,ma il fatto che due di questi secondo me non possono giocare insieme.
> Ambro e Muntari titolari contemporaneamente mi lasciano perplesso ma li avrei visti comunque meglio in un 4231 con Baorotfl titolare nei 3 offensivi a fare da raccordo tra centrocampo ed attacco.Una specie di 4411,con Elsha e Niang esterni,Balotelli punta centrale,due dei 3 mediani visti oggi a fare da diga e Boateng,tra virgolette,dietro le punte.
> Secondo me se manca Montolivo,unico centrocampista di un certo tipo,il modulo va cambiato.Se avessimo in attacco 3 fuoriclasse già belli pronti e completi il discorso sarebbe diverso.



Senza Montolivo il 4-2-3-1 non lo puoi fare. E' un modulo che prevede non 2 mediani, ma un mediano di rottura in stile De Jong e uno più completo, non alla Pirlo, ma più alla Montolivo (bravo in chiusura, bravo nel dare ordine). se metti 2 mediani hai la squadra spaccata in 2 tronconi perché saresti costretto a saltare sistematicamente il centrocampo.

Senza Montolivo mi aspetto ci sia un Cigarini...ma l'AC Milan non ha giocatori tecnici a centrocampo. Dobbiamo farcene una ragione.

Non esiste modulo che preveda solo mediani.

La scelta di non inserire Boateng non l'ho capita nemmeno io. Probabilmente era indietro di condizione essendo rientrato in gruppo solo giovedì se non sbaglio. Su questo ti dò ragionissima.

Per il resto non so che dire.
L'unico giocatore in rosa che teoricamente avrebbe le qualità per cambiare la partita è Robinho... e abbiamo visto tutti in che condizioni è.


Piuttosto, l'atto di coraggio dovrà essere panchinare El Shaarawy contro il Parma.


----------



## Tobi (11 Febbraio 2013)

Ringrazio max per la media punti altissima portata in questi 3 anni ma mi auguro che si faccia da parte a giugno.

In 3 anni non è cresciuto per niente e di conseguenza non è cresciuto nemmeno il Milan. Anzi dopo la.prima stagione siamo sempre.andati a.peggiorare a livello tattico

- Il pressing alto, la chiave del calcio moderno, mai praticato
- Schemi offensivi, incroci, tagli, triangolazioni fra gli attaccanti mai visti
-movimenti studiati, inserimenti dei centrocampisti in questa stagione neanche l ombra
- terzini che non attaccano mai lo spazio senza palla.
-verticalizzazioni casuali, mai che si vada in gol in maniera organizzata, solo su giocate individuali.

Conte che pur.antipatico è 3 spanne.sopra allegri tatticamente, e non venitemi a.dire.che il parrucco ha sempre.avuto i giocatori migliori per far giocar bene perche l anno scorso eravamo la squadra.piu forte del campionato per distacco con in squadra campioni e.giocatori di livello mentre a.torino giocavano con giaccherini estigarribia bonucci matri borriello de ceglie marrone padoin e.ognuno di questi quando entrava in campo sapeva cosa doveva fare e come.doveva muoversi.

A giugno che vada via, lo ringrazio di tutto ma un altra annata cosi senza idee senza schemi e senza movimenti non ho intenzione di viverla. Siamo peggio di un potente sonnifero


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Febbraio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ringrazio max per la media punti altissima portata in questi 3 anni ma mi auguro che si faccia da parte a giugno.
> 
> In 3 anni non è cresciuto per niente e di conseguenza non è cresciuto nemmeno il Milan. Anzi dopo la.prima stagione siamo sempre.andati a.peggiorare a livello tattico
> 
> ...



- Pressing alto => difesa altissima => Mexes-Zapata-Yepes-Bonera => Dai.
- Falso
- Finora non abbiamo avuto una punta capace di tenere su 1 pallone e darlo via in modo decente
- Abbiamo un giocatore di qualità. Uno.


Ringraziamolo, che se oggi possiamo aspirare al terzo posto è in gran parte merito suo, con la rosa che ha avuto a disposizione da Settembre a Dicembre.

Ora con Mario bisogna arrivarci, ma se esistono i presupposti è quasi solo grazie a Max ( e a Galliani, che ha calmato quel matto là ).

Nessuno è più adatto di lui per continuare col progetto.


----------



## Tobi (11 Febbraio 2013)

Bonucci è.meglio di mexes?
Sul secondo punto io non vedo mai degli schemi, tutti rimangono sul posto al limite dell.area.e.si prega nel.singolo
Abbiamo avuto Ibra.Cassano Robinho Pato e non era.poi cosi diversa la.manovra

Sull ultimo punto somo d.accordo, media.punti altissima.con lui ma in italia si pensa.solo a.vincere, non a come.si vince.


----------



## Schism75 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Per il centrocampo io avrei un'idea, che mi gira in testa da qualche settimana e che ho espresso nel topic di cagliari-milan. Come giustamente avete ricordato, il nostro centrocampo, montolivo escluso, é senza qualitá. In rosa peró c'é un altro giocatore che potrebbe invece garantire un minimo di qualitá in piú a centrocampo. Mi riferisco a Mexes. Ebbene si. Secondo me, potrebbe valere la pena schierarlo nel vertice basso di centrocampo. In questo modo:
- sfrutti le buone doti di palleggio e il discreto lancio
- sfrutti la buona prestanza fisica, la capacitá nel recuperare palloni (anche di testa)
- sfrutti la sua buona capacitá aerea per i calci di punizione a favore
- eviti che un suo buco crei un'occasione da goal, visto che sarebbe coperto dai 2 difensori centrali. Cosa che forse gli consentirebbe di esprimersi in maniera piú serena.

A questo punto, dopo che ha fatto gli esperimenti piú assurdi, questo lo proverei.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Per il centrocampo io avrei un'idea, che mi gira in testa da qualche settimana e che ho espresso nel topic di cagliari-milan. Come giustamente avete ricordato, il nostro centrocampo, montolivo escluso, é senza qualitá. In rosa peró c'é un altro giocatore che potrebbe invece garantire un minimo di qualitá in piú a centrocampo. Mi riferisco a Mexes. Ebbene si. Secondo me, potrebbe valere la pena schierarlo nel vertice basso di centrocampo. In questo modo:
- sfrutti le buone doti di palleggio e il discreto lancio
- sfrutti la buona prestanza fisica, la capacitá nel recuperare palloni (anche di testa)
- sfrutti la sua buona capacitá aerea per i calci di punizione a favore
- eviti che un suo buco crei un'occasione da goal, visto che sarebbe coperto dai 2 difensori centrali. Cosa che forse gli consentirebbe di esprimersi in maniera piú serena.

A questo punto, dopo che ha fatto gli esperimenti piú assurdi, questo lo proverei.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Febbraio 2013)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Per il centrocampo io avrei un'idea, che mi gira in testa da qualche settimana e che ho espresso nel topic di cagliari-milan. Come giustamente avete ricordato, il nostro centrocampo, montolivo escluso, é senza qualitá. In rosa peró c'é un altro giocatore che potrebbe invece garantire un minimo di qualitá in piú a centrocampo. Mi riferisco a Mexes. Ebbene si. Secondo me, potrebbe valere la pena schierarlo nel vertice basso di centrocampo. In questo modo:
> - sfrutti le buone doti di palleggio e il discreto lancio
> - sfrutti la buona prestanza fisica, la capacitá nel recuperare palloni (anche di testa)
> - sfrutti la sua buona capacitá aerea per i calci di punizione a favore
> ...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (13 Febbraio 2013)

In champions quanfo fece quel gol in rovesciata ho pensato fosse meglio come attaccante che difensore....

....ma mi sa che il suo vero ruolo serebbe fuori dal campo...se non avesse certi black out mentali da giocatore da oratorio.
Anche domenica il gol è partito da una punizione ragalata da un suo svariore...e ha pure rischiato il rosso...4 milioni??via via in estate dobbiamo solo investire su un bel centrocampista e un difensore centrale degno di tale nome


----------



## Albijol (14 Febbraio 2013)

Vediamo se il genio Allegri riesce nell'incredibile impresa di mandare in Champions League una squadra che ha ROCCHIO35 come prima riserva in attacco.


----------



## Jino (15 Febbraio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Vediamo se il genio Allegri riesce nell'incredibile impresa di mandare in Champions League una squadra che ha ROCCHIO35 come prima riserva in attacco.



L'Inter senza Milito ha perso credo tutte le chance di lottare per la coppa campioni.


----------



## Dexter (15 Febbraio 2013)

stasera mi aspetto qualche sua intuizione geniale,del tipo ambrosini titolare a boateng esterno d'attacco  stupiscici max


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> L'Inter senza Milito ha perso credo tutte le chance di lottare per la coppa campioni.


Predichiamo calma, hanno palacio e cassano che non sono certi degli scarsoni. Poi Palacio è un ottimo attaccante


----------



## rossovero (15 Febbraio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> stasera mi aspetto qualche sua intuizione geniale,del tipo ambrosini titolare a boateng esterno d'attacco  stupiscici max



Ambrosini è squalificato


----------



## Jino (15 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Predichiamo calma, hanno palacio e cassano che non sono certi degli scarsoni. Poi Palacio è un ottimo attaccante



Si ma parliamo prettamente di caratteristiche, non c'è squadra al mondo tranne il Barca che fa bene senza una prima punta. E Milito è la loro unica prima punta, Rocchi manco lo considero. 

Si è visto gli ultimi mesi senza Milito infortunato cos'hanno combinato, poco.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Febbraio 2013)

Max, perché Boateng davanti e non Bojan o Robinho?
Che cavolo!

Boa non ha finora giocato bene, ma questi continui spostamenti gli fanno solo male.


----------



## Jino (15 Febbraio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Max, perché Boateng davanti e non Bojan o Robinho?
> Che cavolo!
> 
> Boa non ha finora giocato bene, ma questi continui spostamenti gli fanno solo male.



Boateng sulla linea degli attaccanti è un qualcosa che non si può vedere. Bah.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Boateng sulla linea degli attaccanti è un qualcosa che non si può vedere. Bah.



più che altro se vuole che Boateng ritorni ad essere importante deve dargli continuità tattica. Evidentemente Robinho e Bojan sono completamente fuori condizione.

Spero che contro il Barça metta Boateng in mediana e ElSha-Pazzo-Niang davanti. 
Ho proprio timore nell'inserimento di Robinho (perché ha esperienza) al posto di Niang contro i blaugrana.

Vediamo se c'ha visto giusto con Boateng stasera.


----------



## Jino (15 Febbraio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> più che altro se vuole che Boateng ritorni ad essere importante deve dargli continuità tattica. Evidentemente Robinho e Bojan sono completamente fuori condizione.
> 
> Spero che contro il Barça metta Boateng in mediana e ElSha-Pazzo-Niang davanti.
> Ho proprio timore nell'inserimento di Robinho (perché ha esperienza) al posto di Niang contro i blaugrana.
> ...



Robinho stasera non è manco convocato, s'è fatto male.


----------



## Principe (15 Febbraio 2013)

Somaro e stop


----------



## The Ripper (15 Febbraio 2013)

Alla fine c'ha visto giusto. Boateng ha giocato bene, Bojan inutile. Primo tempo non bene, ma nel secondo non abbiamo concesso nulla.
Purtroppo per lui a centrocmpo siamo davvero senza cambi: Muntari è improponibile, Nocerino è scarso.
Vittoria col minimo sforzo. Bene così. Prima di grandi sfide di Champions abbiamo giocato molto peggio.


----------



## Tobi (15 Febbraio 2013)

Ma che lo dico a fare ormai, lo predico da mesi:

Il pressing alto non sa dove sta di casa
Sovrapposizioni dei terzini mai visti, qualche rara volta costant
Movimenti offensivi, incroci,tagli e triangolazioni fra le punte, inesistenti.

Ribadisco, ha una media punti altissima ma il gioco è da provinciale.


----------



## 2515 (15 Febbraio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ma che lo dico a fare ormai, lo predico da mesi:
> 
> Il pressing alto non sa dove sta di casa
> Sovrapposizioni dei terzini mai visti, qualche rara volta costant
> ...



ho visto un mare di volte balotelli e niang pressare pure il portiere, a volte pure muntari. Cioé se allegri non sa cosa sia il pressing alto allora ancelotti che pressing faceva? Dietro la linea della porta di Dida?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Io vorrei vederlo con un centrocampista di qualità sulla mezzala, perché visto quanto è fottutamente cresciuto Montolivo vorrei veramente vederlo giocare con almeno un altro di qualità in mezzo, che glielo prendano maledizione!


----------



## The P (15 Febbraio 2013)

E dopo il Cagliari anche il Parma ci ha dominato. Ringraziamo San Paletta e i, pochi, fuoriclasse che abbiamo in rosa.

Montolivo-Balotelli-Constant e Niang erano palesamente di una categoria superiore rispetto ai valori in campo.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> ho visto un mare di volte balotelli e niang pressare pure il portiere, a volte pure muntari. Cioé se allegri non sa cosa sia il pressing alto allora ancelotti che pressing faceva? Dietro la linea della porta di Dida?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Io vorrei vederlo con un centrocampista di qualità sulla mezzala, perché visto quanto è fottutamente cresciuto Montolivo vorrei veramente vederlo giocare con almeno un altro di qualità in mezzo, che glielo prendano maledizione!



quoto tutto
tra l'altro la vera novità portata da allegri è stato il pressing alto dopo il vuoto di oltre 6 anni senza pressing.

se per pressing alto si intende la linea dei centrocampisti più alta, non possiamo farlo perché implicherebbe difensori bravi a giocare con la difesa alta. e non ne abbiamo perché yepes e mexes sono difensori "di posizione". L'unico è Zapata, che però pecca in rapidità.
Con Ancelotti abbiamo sempre avuto difensori bravi con la difesa alta (Maldini era il Maestro in questo). Con Allegri la coppia Thiago-Nesta era bravissima in questo.
sai da cosa lo noti (è puramente indicativo, ma non discriminante)? dal numero di fuorigioco degli avversari: con la difesa alta aumentano esponenzialmente. 

In ogni caso vedo sempre gli attaccanti pressare e a turno uno delle due mezzali si sgancia per pressare. 
Piuttosto: Muntari e Nocerino davvero negativi. Possibile che siamo aggrappati a Flamini?


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Febbraio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> E dopo il Cagliari anche il Parma ci ha dominato. Ringraziamo San Paletta e i, pochi, fuoriclasse che abbiamo in rosa.
> 
> Montolivo-Balotelli-Constant e Niang erano palesamente di una categoria superiore rispetto ai valori in campo.



E chi l'avrebbe mai detto ad inizio stagione???


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2013)

Io credo che stia facendo il massimo (considerate le premesse di inizio anno). A Settembre dicevamo tutti che questa squadra sarebbe arrivata al massimo in Europa League. Ora siamo terzi (con una partita in più) e nelle ultime giornate abbiamo fatto più punti di tutti. Ripeto, ci sono allenatore più bravi ma costano un occhio della testa. In Serie A non credo ci siano allenatori tanto migliori di Allegri.


----------



## The P (16 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E chi l'avrebbe mai detto ad inizio stagione???



da terzino sopratutto... 
io ero un suo sostenitore dai tempi del Chievo, ma francamente non pensavo potesse giocare terzino. 
Stavolta Allegri mi ha dato una lezione 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> Io credo che stia facendo il massimo (considerate le premesse di inizio anno). A Settembre dicevamo tutti che questa squadra sarebbe arrivata al massimo in Europa League. Ora siamo terzi (con una partita in meno) e nelle ultime giornate abbiamo fatto più punti di tutti. Ripeto, ci sono allenatore più bravi ma costano un occhio della testa. In Serie A non credo ci siano allenatori tanto migliori di Allegri.



Montella, Donadoni, Conte, Petkovic, senza dubbio imho.

La qualità del gioco è davvero troppo troppo scarsa, è possibile che in fase di fraseggio TUTTE le squadre che affrontiamo giocano meglio? Purtroppo è una cruda verità questa.


----------



## 2515 (16 Febbraio 2013)

Constant
Montolivo
El Shaarawy
Niang
De Sciglio

Queste sono state le vere sorprese della nostra stagione, Balotelli per ora sta dimostrando di valere quanto è stato pagato, se continua così sarà una sorpresa anche lui, perché se continuerà con questo rendimento, che non ha mai avuto, sarà davvero una sorpresa.

Constant ha avuto proprio una crescita che definire capovolgimento è ancora poco.
Montolivo un'ascesa di personalità incredibile, inoltre come ruba-palloni è migliorato ancora (avere ambrosini che ti consiglia in questo è utile)
El Shaarawy non serve che dica nulla, i chilometri, i gol e gli assist parlano da soli
Niang veramente una rivelazione, ci si aspettava maggiore esplosività fisica, invece ha una dote tecnica pazzesca, sembra molto più promettente di robinho nel gioco corto con poco spazio, cosa notevole. In più anche lui come El Sha si sacrifica tantissimo in difesa, quindi di testa è proprio cambiato.
De Sciglio una costanza di rendimento che nessun altro nella squadra ha avuto ed è un vero terzino soprattutto, non un'ala adattata. Poliedrico con costanza di rendimento invariata nel ruolo a questi livelli erano 20 anni che non se ne vedevano a milanello.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



The P ha scritto:


> da terzino sopratutto...
> io ero un suo sostenitore dai tempi del Chievo, ma francamente non pensavo potesse giocare terzino.
> Stavolta Allegri mi ha dato una lezione
> 
> ...



Sai perché? perché siamo l'unica squadra che ha UN SOLO giocatore di qualità a centrocampo, ne avessimo almeno un altro faremmo un gioco eccelso considerando anche la qualità del nostro attacco.


----------



## Harvey (16 Febbraio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Montella, Donadoni, Conte, Petkovic, senza dubbio imho..



Dai metterci Petkovic è esagerato, a parte che per me la Lazio non gioca meglio di noi, poi ha fatto mezza stagione ancora...
Secondo me la Lazio arriva nei pressi della Roma (ma è solo un'opinione personale comunque).


----------



## The P (16 Febbraio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Constant
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> 
> ...



Probabile non dico di no.

Però donadoni oggi aveva regista uno che ha sempre fatto il trequartista.
Mezzala un esterno offensivo.
Poi ha tolto l'unico centrocampista di ruolo per mettere ancora più qualità con Ninis.

Allegri invece ha preso l'unico centrocampista più qualità, Boateng, e lo ha messo in avanti.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Harvey ha scritto:


> Dai metterci Petkovic è esagerato, a parte che per me la Lazio non gioca meglio di noi, poi ha fatto mezza stagione ancora...
> Secondo me la Lazio arriva nei pressi della Roma (ma è solo un'opinione personale comunque).



Ho messo Petkovic e non Mazzarri ad esempio. Perché la Lazio ha una compattezza clamorosa rispetto all'organico che ha.


----------



## Harvey (16 Febbraio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Ho messo Petkovic e non Mazzarri ad esempio. Perché la Lazio ha una compattezza clamorosa rispetto all'organico che ha.



Si ok per adesso è innegabile, e comunque sulla questione "gioco" dipende anche dal gusto di calcio che uno ha, intendevo solo dire che andrebbe giudicato almeno a fine stagione perchè ci sono stati tanti casi di exploit poi finiti male


----------



## The P (16 Febbraio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Si ok per adesso è innegabile, e comunque sulla questione "gioco" dipende anche dal gusto di calcio che uno ha, intendevo solo dire che andrebbe giudicato almeno a fine stagione perchè ci sono stati tanti casi di exploit poi finiti male



concordo. 
Sugli altri però non ho dubbi.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Febbraio 2013)

con questa rosa non può fare meglio,se arriviamo terzi è obiettivamente un miracolo


----------



## pennyhill (16 Febbraio 2013)

Prendete gli 11 titolari del Napoli, è quelli del Milan dal momento dell’arrivo di Balotelli.
Per voi una squadra che gioca con Zuniga, Maggio, Behrami, Gamberini, Cannavaro, Campagnaro, ha più qualità?


----------



## Clint Eastwood (16 Febbraio 2013)

Qui dentro tutti pensano di avere la rosa dell'Atalanta o del Bologna.
Mah


----------



## If Everyone Cared (16 Febbraio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Prendete gli 11 titolari del Napoli, è quelli del Milan dal momento dell’arrivo di Balotelli.
> Per voi una squadra che gioca con Zuniga, Maggio, Behrami, Gamberini, Cannavaro, Campagnaro, ha più qualità?



penny, è un muro contro muro. non ne cavi niente.
ma d'altronde è questo che accade quando hai a che fare con dei fanboy


----------



## pennyhill (16 Febbraio 2013)

Non voleva essere intesa come una critica ad Allegri, ma ritengo non si possa più dire che questa squadra manca di qualità. 
In A, e più o meno nella stessa posizione del Milan, ci sono squadre che in questo senso hanno limiti ancora più evidenti. Togliete le punte, vi pare che una squadra che gioca con Ranocchia, Samuel, Cambiasso, Guarin, Juan, Pereira, Nagatomo (  rispetto ad altri sembra Brehme) Zanetti, Gargano, sia una squadra dove abbonda la qualità?
Gli interisti ieri non credevano ai loro occhi, gli sembrava impossibile poter vedere un giocatore capace di giocare a testa alta, hanno dovuto aspettare l'arrivo di un 18enne croato a gennaio, per vedere un centrocampista capace di fare un passaggio più lungo dei soliti di due-tre metri.


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> penny, è un muro contro muro. non ne cavi niente.
> ma d'altronde è questo che accade quando hai a che fare con dei fanboy



Ma fanboy di chi? C'è chi, semplicemente, rispetta una persona che fa il suo lavoro con grande discrezione e professionalità e che non è mai sopra le righe nonostante i continui attacchi dei tifosi e del Presidente. Che ci siano allenatori più bravi (ma nettamente più costosi) è palese. Ma sembra che siano tutti meglio di Allegri, anche chi allena in Serie A da 3 giorni.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (16 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma fanboy di chi? C'è chi, semplicemente, rispetta una persona che fa il suo lavoro con grande discrezione e professionalità e che non è mai sopra le righe nonostante i continui attacchi dei tifosi e del Presidente. Che ci siano allenatori più bravi (ma nettamente più costosi) è palese. Ma sembra che siano tutti meglio di Allegri, anche chi allena in Serie A da 3 giorni.



guarda, i post in cui sostenevate che atalanta, samp e udinese ci fossero superiori pur di alleggerire le colpe di questo allenatore sono un dato di fatto, non m'invento niente.
i tifosi e il presidente l'hanno attaccato a ragion veduta, dato che la squadra stava giocando nettamente al di sotto delle proprie possibilità. fra l'altro, se è vero che berlusconi non nutre simpatia per lui e l'abbia attaccato è altrettanto veridico che galliani l'abbia sempre protetto e sostenuto, facendo quadrato su allegri e la squadra nel periodo più critico.
professionale... diciamo che aveva diversi motivi per non alzare la voce. anzi, facciamo due milioni e mezzo.


----------



## admin (16 Febbraio 2013)

E' vero, ma diciamo pure che ad Agosto gli hanno smantellato la squadra. Ha dovuto ricostruire un gruppo da zero, senza leader nè certezze. Mi chiedo: quanti altri allenatori sarebbero arrivati a metà Febbraio e per di più al terzo posto? Non dimentichiamo che il tanto acclamato Zeman, con una rosa superiore a quella del Milan, è stato mandato a casa.


----------



## SololaMaglia (16 Febbraio 2013)

Rivedendo la partita di oggi sento dire ad Alciato che la curva ha fatto diversi cori per Donadoni, quando in realtà ce ne è stato solo uno all'inizio, come sempre...Tutto questo per far credere che la curva non vuole più Allegri...

I giornalisti son sempre i peggior in.fami!!!


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Febbraio 2013)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Rivedendo la partita di oggi sento dire ad Alciato che la curva ha fatto diversi cori per Donadoni, quando in realtà ce ne è stato solo uno all'inizio, come sempre...Tutto questo per far credere che la curva non vuole più Allegri...
> 
> I giornalisti son sempre i peggior in.fami!!!



Confermo. Un solo coro per Donadoni nei primi minuti del match.


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' vero, ma diciamo pure che ad Agosto gli hanno smantellato la squadra. Ha dovuto ricostruire un gruppo da zero, senza leader nè certezze. Mi chiedo: quanti altri allenatori sarebbero arrivati a metà Febbraio e per di più al terzo posto? Non dimentichiamo che il tanto acclamato Zeman, con una rosa superiore a quella del Milan, è stato mandato a casa.



Non sono per nulla un fan di Allegri, ma dopo una partenza a rilento (che col toscano è purtroppo una tassa da pagare) sta facendo bene. Continuo a non volerlo più al Milan ma bisogna essere obiettivi ed il tanto vituperato Allegri sta facendo meglio di certi santoni che tifosi e media incensano.


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2013)

La cosa da fare a maggio è semplicemente una, porsi la domanda: siamo convinti di continuare con Allegri? Perchè se cosi fosse bisogna fare quei 2-3 acquisti giusti per il credo calcistico del mister. Ormai lo conosciamo bene, ha bisogno di un centrale, un mediano davanti la difesa e una mezz'ala offensiva.


----------



## 2515 (16 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> La cosa da fare a maggio è semplicemente una, porsi la domanda: siamo convinti di continuare con Allegri? Perchè se cosi fosse bisogna fare quei 2-3 acquisti giusti per il credo calcistico del mister. Ormai lo conosciamo bene, ha bisogno di un centrale, un mediano davanti la difesa e una mezz'ala offensiva.



Lui ha bisogno di Hummels, Strootman e Nainggolan.XD


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Febbraio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Non voleva essere intesa come una critica ad Allegri, ma ritengo non si possa più dire che questa squadra manca di qualità.
> In A, e più o meno nella stessa posizione del Milan, ci sono squadre che in questo senso hanno limiti ancora più evidenti. Togliete le punte, vi pare che una squadra che gioca con Ranocchia, Samuel, Cambiasso, Guarin, Juan, Pereira, Nagatomo (  rispetto ad altri sembra Brehme) Zanetti, Gargano, sia una squadra dove abbonda la qualità?
> Gli interisti ieri non credevano ai loro occhi, gli sembrava impossibile poter vedere un giocatore capace di giocare a testa alta, hanno dovuto aspettare l'arrivo di un 18enne croato a gennaio, per vedere un centrocampista capace di fare un passaggio più lungo dei soliti di due-tre metri.



L'Inter ha Cassano però eh, è uno che lì sulla trequarti ( dove a mio avviso pecchiamo di più ) si inventa sempre qualcosa


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> L'Inter ha Cassano però eh, è uno che lì sulla trequarti ( dove a mio avviso pecchiamo di più ) si inventa sempre qualcosa



Cassano...i pro e i contro di averlo in campo...hai ragione li davanti sa inventare calcio, il suo pregio...il suo difetto è che in fase di non possesso si gioca con l'uomo in meno, perchè non ha voglia di difendere... Se vuoi Cassano in campo devi per forza far giocare qualcuno che corra e difenda anche per lui... per me a fine stagionei punti che Cassano ti fa guadagnare su per giu combaciano con quelli che ti fa perdere, anche se quelli che ti fa perdere si notano meno perchè sono un discorso allargato, di squadra... mai stato più felice di essermi liberato di Antonio... l'unica cosa che mi è dispiaciuta è il come, scambiandolo con Pazzini a quelle cifre.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Cassano...i pro e i contro di averlo in campo...hai ragione li davanti sa inventare calcio, il suo pregio...il suo difetto è che in fase di non possesso si gioca con l'uomo in meno, perchè non ha voglia di difendere... Se vuoi Cassano in campo devi per forza far giocare qualcuno che corra e difenda anche per lui... per me a fine stagionei punti che Cassano ti fa guadagnare su per giu combaciano con quelli che ti fa perdere, anche se quelli che ti fa perdere si notano meno perchè sono un discorso allargato, di squadra... mai stato più felice di essermi liberato di Antonio... l'unica cosa che mi è dispiaciuta è il come, scambiandolo con Pazzini a quelle cifre.



Sisi chiaro, era solo un discorso legato alla qualità del gioco sulla trequarti.

Le caratteristiche di Antonio poi le conosciamo tutti


----------



## Principe (16 Febbraio 2013)

Impensabile difendere un tecnico che nei primi 45 di ieri ha palesato di essere l'anticalcio, io un allenatore Così nn lo voglio a meno che nn mi faccia vincere scudetto o champions e visto che nn e' così fuori dalle palle subito


----------



## prd7 (16 Febbraio 2013)

Difendere o no, dalla nona in poi saremmo primi.
E ha dovuto ricostruire una squadra da 0.

P.S. Il mediano davanti la difesa non serve. Abbiamo Montolivo e De Jong per l'anno prossimo. Piuttosto prendiamo 2 mezzali tecniche in grado di dare geometrie. E 1/2 centrali degni di tale nome.


----------



## Principe (16 Febbraio 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Difendere o no, dalla nona in poi saremmo primi.
> E ha dovuto ricostruire una squadra da 0.



Sta storiella e' assurda il campionato parte alla pome giornata e nonostante lo smantellamento nn puoi cominciare il campionato con la media di un punto a partita e' una cosa che nn si può vedere . Siano il Milan e avevamo cmq i giocatori sufficienti per nn fare un punto a partita che è' meno della quota salvezza


----------



## Devil May Cry (16 Febbraio 2013)

L'ho sempre criticato,non mi è mai piaciuto come allenatore.Però devo ammettere che se il Milan si sta riprendendo è soprattutto merito suo...A partire dalle dichiarazioni!!Nei periodi più neri della stagione non si è mai abbattuto,ha sempre cercato di tenere alto il morale senza deprimersi!Ha sempre espresso fiducia nel gruppo..Di questo gli va dato atto!!C'è da dire che per nessuno allenatore sarebbe stato facile assemblare una squadra quasi da zero.

A livello tecnico non mi piace tutt'ora,ma in questi mesi mi sembra che sia migliorato il suo carattere e la sua personalità.


----------



## Jino (16 Febbraio 2013)

Non si può giudicare ora la stagione, non c'entra nulla che ora saremmo primi, la stagione è ancora lunga ed è impensabile continuare con questo passo, il periodo difficile arriverà anche per noi, li dovremmo essere bravi. Le somme le tireremo a maggio, se per allora saremo primi o secondi il mister si può anche meritare la conferma. E lo dice uno che sapete bene non vada matto per Allegri.


----------



## pennyhill (20 Febbraio 2013)

Anche dovessimo passare, la Champions non la vinceremo in ogni caso, ma sarebbe una grandissima soddisfazione, quindi solo Chapeau per questa sera.


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2013)

Criticatelo pure oggi, dai


----------



## Kurt91 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Niente da dire, quando c'è da criticare lo si critica e quando c'è da elogiare lo si elogia. Oggi il migliore di tutti, bravo Max!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (20 Febbraio 2013)

Sinceramente, pochi allenatori al mondo avrebbero preparato la partita così bene.


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2013)

Il fatto è che l'erba del vicino appare spesso più verde. Ma non sempre è così.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Febbraio 2013)

"Non a caso amo ingerire il suo sperma e spalmarmelo sul petto"(cit.)


----------



## Ale (20 Febbraio 2013)

nonostante allegri l'abbiamo vinta.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Febbraio 2013)

Paradossalmente è più bravo a preparare una partita con il Barcellona piuttosto che con il Bologna.
Stasera nulla da dire.


----------



## morokan (20 Febbraio 2013)

sicuramente sono stati i consigli del berlusca......allegri non poteva preparare una partita così........dategli 2 giocatori come si deve, e vedrete che ci farà divertire!!!!!!


----------



## iceman. (20 Febbraio 2013)

beh oggi non gli posso dire nulla


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> nonostante allegri l'abbiamo vinta.



Dai Alessà. Mourinho (che è Mourinho, il migliore) contro il Barcellona non c'ha mai capito nulla. Solo schiaffi.


----------



## pennyhill (20 Febbraio 2013)

Vero che questa partita se annulli il primo gol finisce probabilmente 0-0, ma il gran lavoro è stato fatto nell’annullarli.  la Champions non la vinceremo comunque, ma passare il turno sarebbe una bella soddisfazione, già detto.


----------



## pennyhill (20 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dai Alessà. Mourinho (che è Mourinho, il migliore) contro il Barcellona non c'ha mai capito nulla. Solo schiaffi.



In due anni ha vinto quattro titoli sconfiggendo/eliminando il barsà.


----------



## Kurt91 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dai Alessà. Mourinho (che è Mourinho, il migliore) contro il Barcellona non c'ha mai capito nulla. Solo schiaffi.



Oddio, con la seconda squadra di Milano purtroppo li ha battuti...


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Sia questa che la partita con la Juve (forse questa con il barca ancora meglio) le ha preparate veramente bene. Lo sto rivalutando parecchio, spero non mi smentisca.


----------



## jaws (20 Febbraio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> nonostante allegri l'abbiamo vinta.



Brucia è?


----------



## admin (20 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Oddio, con la seconda squadra di Milano purtroppo li ha battuti...



Intendo col Real!


----------



## Kurt91 (20 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Intendo col Real!



Ah ok


----------



## AndrasWave (20 Febbraio 2013)

Stasera è stato un grande e bisogna riconoscerglielo.

Ora sotto con l'inter e al ritorno con il Barcellona spero che non perda la squadra come è successo contro l'Arsenal al ritorno.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## honestsimula (21 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


>



godiamocela dumba


----------



## Frikez (21 Febbraio 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Stasera è stato un grande e bisogna riconoscerglielo.
> 
> Ora sotto con l'inter e al ritorno con il Barcellona spero che non perda la squadra come è successo contro l'Arsenal al ritorno.



.

Non abbiamo ancora passato il turno per cui stiamo calmi.


----------



## Harvey (21 Febbraio 2013)

Mourinho si presentava al Bernabeu con Pepe a centrocampo per non buscarle, con una rosa un pelino superiore alla nostra, ma solo un pochetto... Credo che non si sia mai visto il Barcellona non fare un tiro in porta in una partita di Champions League.


----------



## The P (21 Febbraio 2013)

Essendo un allenatore da squadra medio piccola è più bravo a preparare le partite in cui tocca difendersi che quelle in cui tocca attaccare.

Non abbiamo vinto mica facendo possesso palla.

Comunque stasera bravo Max. Come tutti però.

Ho visto un grandissimo Ambrosini, un grandissimo Abate, un grande Boateng, un grande Zapata, un grande Mexes.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Febbraio 2013)

honestsimula ha scritto:


> godiamocela dumba


Piu che altro sono contentissimo per lui, se lo merita.


E sono convinto che il capolavoro più che stasera lo stia facendo in campionato, invece si cerca di farlo passare come una cosa normale.


----------



## pennyhill (21 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Intendo col Real!



Ha vinto tre titoli (coppa del Re, supercoppa e liga) battendo il Barsà, ha fallito nella competizione più importante, ma potremmo averci pensato noi a dargli il via libera verso la conquista dell’ultimo trofeo. Secondo me questa sera era contentissimo.


----------



## honestsimula (21 Febbraio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Piu che altro sono contentissimo per lui, se lo merita.
> 
> 
> E sono convinto che il capolavoro più che stasera lo stia facendo in campionato, invece si cerca di farlo passare come una cosa normale.



Beh dai chiunque (donadoni,guardiola,capello) avrebbe fatto meglio con gente del calibro di acerbi,emanuelson,mesbah,antonini,mendieta e "la raza" eddy guerrero .


----------



## SololaMaglia (21 Febbraio 2013)

Dico solo che i detrattori di Allegri dopo stasera dovrebbero nascondersi, o quantomeno scusarsi, perchè dopo quella dell'anno scorso ha organizzato un'altra gara perfetta, vai mister son sempre stato con te.


----------



## 2515 (21 Febbraio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Essendo un allenatore da squadra medio piccola è più bravo a preparare le partite in cui tocca difendersi che quelle in cui tocca attaccare.
> 
> Non abbiamo vinto mica facendo possesso palla.
> 
> ...



Lui prima del Milan ha sempre giocato a tre punte, non era molto difensivista eh.. Lo è diventato con noi, con Ibra più che altro.XD


----------



## The Ripper (21 Febbraio 2013)

il padreterno non l'avrebbe preparata meglio


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Febbraio 2013)

penso sia nella top 10 degli allenatori europei,senza se e senza ma,e può ancora migliorare!


----------



## ed.vedder77 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Partita perfetta,non mi entusiasma come alleatore ma se giochiamo con questa determinazione fino a fine stagione è sicuramente da riconfermare.Complimenti anche alla società,io lo avrei cacciato prima...ora col senno di poi credo che avrei sbagliato.Forza milan continuamo cosi!!!


----------



## prebozzio (21 Febbraio 2013)

Bravo Max, per completare il capolavoro devi portare la squadra al derby con la stessa fame e la stessa voglia 

Mi è piaciuto molto come è stato pacato nel reagire ai complimenti post-partita, e a pensare soprattutto al terzo gol che avremmo potuto fare.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (21 Febbraio 2013)

grande partita. vuoi vedere che...


----------



## Prinz (21 Febbraio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Vero che questa partita se annulli il primo gol finisce probabilmente 0-0, ma il gran lavoro è stato fatto nell’annullarli.



già, peccato che non ci sia proprio un cavolo da annullare


----------



## Jino (21 Febbraio 2013)

Chiaro che tutto dipenderà dai risultati a maggio. Se arriveremo terzi si merita la conferma.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Febbraio 2013)

Rinnovo. Oggi.


----------



## 2515 (21 Febbraio 2013)

deve fare il pieno sia con inter sia con lazio per poterci assicurare il terzo posto con un distacco di 3 punti minimi. Poi barcellona e poi si pensa a prendere il napoli.


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (21 Febbraio 2013)

Se dovesse arrivare terzo e passare il turno non vedo con quale coraggio lo si possa esonerare.


----------



## pennyhill (21 Febbraio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> già, peccato che non ci sia proprio un cavolo da annullare



Meglio.


----------



## Milangirl (21 Febbraio 2013)

grandissimo Max, grazie Galliani per averlo tenuto!


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Febbraio 2013)

Ieri grande Max quando ci vuole ci vuole


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Febbraio 2013)

Eddai Max...Falli sti cambi però.

Dopo 5 minuti di secondo tempo s'era capito che pareggiavano, metti Ambrosini davanti alla difesa, togli quel morto di Nocerino stai basso e riparti, no ?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Febbraio 2013)

un po' prima no?


----------



## Principe (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ribadisco levati dalle palle incapace , un allenatore minimamente capace il secondo tempo fa qualcosa , e' indecente sto allenatore nei cambi e nel leggere le partite


----------



## Albijol (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ma vedi che incominciavamo a soffrire VUOI LEVARE QUELLA MELMA DI NOCERINO? BOH certe volte sembra uno che è alla prima partita vista in vita sual


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Febbraio 2013)

Soliti cambi senza alcun senso logico.
Quantomeno pittoresca la sostituzione Ambro-Muntari a uno più recupero dalla fine,quando il buon Sulley si trascinava stancamente da un buon quarto d'ora.


----------



## Frikez (24 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ribadisco levati dalle palle incapace , un allenatore minimamente capace il secondo tempo fa qualcosa , e' indecente sto allenatore nei cambi e nel leggere le partite



Calma, non era un fenomeno prima e non è un incapace ora..hai dei limiti come molti allenatori, aspettiamo la fine della stagione e poi valutiamo..è ovvio che se non arriviamo terzi sarebbe un controsenso tenerlo un altro anno.


----------



## 2515 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Senza p***e, semplicemente. Uno con gli attributi avrebbe cercato la vittoria togliendo nocerino subito al 50° massimo.


----------



## Nivre (24 Febbraio 2013)

Merita l'esonero solo per aver mantenuto in campo quel morto di Nocerino. Lasciamo stare il resto


----------



## AndrasWave (24 Febbraio 2013)

Le mie paure si sono confermate. E' sempre lo stesso..
Nocerino, la sostituzione di El Shaarawy, Niang all'80esimo.

Non lo so, riesce sempre a stupirmi in negativo..


----------



## vota DC (24 Febbraio 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Le mie paure si sono confermate. E' sempre lo stesso..
> Nocerino,* la sostituzione di El Shaarawy*, Niang all'80esimo.
> 
> Non lo so, riesce sempre a stupirmi in negativo..



HAhahaha ma è recidivo. Ho seguito i commenti su Italia 7 Gold durante le pubblicità, sembra tra l'altro che stavolta Abbiati sia riuscito a fare qualche parata e se fosse stato quello dello scorso derby avrebbe vinto l'inter.


----------



## Jino (25 Febbraio 2013)

Oggi c'era da fare qualche cambio sicuramente nel secondo tempo, erano però da fare in mediana dove il mister non aveva davvero alternative.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Febbraio 2013)

ragà se Ambroisini fosse stato in grado di reggere 30 minuti secondo voi non lo metteva nel primo tempo? Ambrosini ha giocato in maniera clamorosa contro il barça.
la partita era impostata benissimo (tra l'altro la fiducia a Boateng che è stato l'arma in più finché non è crollato per la stanchezza).
I cambi poteva farli prima sicuramente  ma non aveva nessuno in grado di fare possesso. Quando la squadra va in affanno la prima regola è far possesso e gestire la palla.
Lo scandalo è lì: avevamo 2 centrocampisti morti e non poteva sostituirne nemmeno uno perché non aveva nulla in panmchina.
Togli Muntari o Nocerino per Ambrosini non guadagni nulla se la squadra è stanca. Si è visto anche con Niang: se la squadra è stanca devi fare possesso, stop.


inizierei davvero a cambiare obiettivo: se Allegri non fa cambi non è di certo perché è fesso. ricordo ancora fino a dicembre 2011 che i cambi li faceva se aveva le alternative: vi ricordate la questione Boateng? Boateng era sempre il primo ad essere sostituito perché non dosava bene le energie (e lo toglieva sempre relativamente presto).
Se ha le alternative tattiche valide Allegri i cambi li fa, anche ad inizio ripresa.


----------



## Jino (25 Febbraio 2013)

Allegri non poteva fare nulla. La squadra era cotta, nella testa prima che nelle gambe ed è naturale. Non c'era un centrocampista che fosse uno che poteva entrare. C'era solo una cosa da fare, difendersi bene, abbiamo preso gol in un'occasione, peccato ma ci sta. Ripeto il problema sta a monte, Balotelli che sciupa 2-3 occasioni.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Allegri non poteva fare nulla. La squadra era cotta, nella testa prima che nelle gambe ed è naturale. Non c'era un centrocampista che fosse uno che poteva entrare. *C'era solo una cosa da fare, difendersi bene, abbiamo preso gol in un'occasione, peccato ma ci sta. Ripeto il problema sta a monte, Balotelli che sciupa 2-3 occasioni.*



già. peccato. il problema è stato quello.
p.s. però il gol preso non ci sta. non in quel modo. questi 2 centrali sono penosi!


----------



## Jino (25 Febbraio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> già. peccato. il problema è stato quello.
> p.s. però il gol preso non ci sta. non in quel modo. questi 2 centrali sono penosi!



Sicuramente Mexes valuta male la traiettoria, ma allo stesso tempo c'è da dire che Nagatomo è stato fatto crossare in totale libertà, come hanno lasciato battere la rimessa laterale senza portare la minima pressione. Mercoledi sera il Barca non sarebbe mai arrivato a fare un cross cosi, li avremmo pressati e loro dall'out sarebbero stati costretti a tornare indietro con la palla. 

Eravamo stanchi, nella testa prima che nelle gambe aimè.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Febbraio 2013)

jino comunque hai detto benissimo sul fatto di essere cotti mentalmente. Un po' come la juve contro la Roma. abbiamo affrontato una sfida in cui siamo stati concentrati per 90 minuti mercoledì. Lo sforzo mentale viene molto spesso sottovalutato dai tifosi. Eppure soprattutto chi studia sa bene di cosa parliamo


----------



## Jino (25 Febbraio 2013)

Il fisico in 24/48 ore in base all'età recupera totalmente. Spesso, quasi sempre, è la testa che non ti fa girare le gambe. Il calcio si sottovaluta sempre una cosa, si gioca prima con la testa che con le gambe.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il fisico in 24/48 ore in base all'età recupera totalmente. Spesso, quasi sempre, è la testa che non ti fa girare le gambe. Il calcio si sottovaluta sempre una cosa, si gioca prima con la testa che con le gambe.



vero a metà... per un 35enne è parecchio complicato: vedi Ambrosini. Poi l'affaticamente fisico ci sta, oltre che mentale. Ad esempio ho visto Boateng crollare e anche Montolivo. Ad un certo punto della partita non riuscivamo a fare nemmeno due passaggi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Febbraio 2013)

Esatto, la mente è la prima cosa, basta guardare Boateng cosa sta combinando per cambiare un po' "la testa" da un paio di partite a questa parte. In questo senso giustifico le disattenzioni e gli errori.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Beh le alternative per il centrocampo erano:
-Ambro,probabilmente con 15 minuti di autonomia
-Traorè........

Non aveva alternative.Serve qualità a metacampo,necessitiamo di gente che sappia giocare a calcio,molto più del centrale difensivo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Febbraio 2013)

Siamo andati a perdere ( si, la considero come una sconfitta ) un derby in pratica perchè si è rotto Flamini.

Pazzesco.


----------



## runner (2 Marzo 2013)

secondo me Allegri sta dimostrando qualità umane importanti per uno che vuole allenare ad alti livelli!!

la pressione che ha avuto al Milan da inizio anno è stata molto alta....


----------



## prebozzio (2 Marzo 2013)

Ha creato Boateng trequartista e l'ha reinventato esterno d'attacco. Bravo Max.


----------



## pennyhill (2 Marzo 2013)

Imho (lo dissi già l’anno scorso) forse non così marcatamente, ma anche da trequartista aveva la tendenza a partire da destra per accentrarsi.


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2013)

Sta facendo i miracoli. I MIRACOLI


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sta facendo i miracoli. I MIRACOLI



Devo riconoscerlo sta facendo stra-bene. Compliemti, io lo criticavo perche volevo che facesse bene perche è cosi MW

Comunque mi auguro che rimanga, l'anno prossimo basta poco e saremo molto forti. LUI DEVE RIMANERE. Anche perche non ci sono altri allenatori sulla piazza. E alla Roma sarebbe un passo indietro alla sua carriera mi auguro che non lasci il Milan


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Marzo 2013)

Un grande, deve restare. L'anno prossimo niente partenze orribili e vinciamo il vincibile!


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Marzo 2013)

Ha la seconda rosa più forte del campionato,arrivare terzo mi sembra il minimo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Marzo 2013)

Sarebbe giusto continuare il progetto con lui, sulla piazza allenatori decisamente migliori non ce ne sono. Ad oggi questo è il mio pensiero ma vediamo i risultati di fine stagione quali saranno.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Marzo 2013)

Ha rigirato la squadraccia dell'inizio come un calzino.Ben fatto Max.


----------



## Principe (2 Marzo 2013)

Ma dove sarebbero sti miracoli , abbiamo la rosa più forte dopo la Juve , siamo più forti Lazio Inter e anche del Napoli boh


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Marzo 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ha la seconda rosa più forte del campionato,arrivare terzo mi sembra il minimo.



Ora è la seconda (?) più forte, ad inizio campionato era una squadra senza capo nè coda e la mano dell'allenatore si vede eccome


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Marzo 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ora è la seconda (?) più forte, ad inizio campionato era una squadra senza capo nè coda e la mano dell'allenatore si vede eccome



La rosa,a parte Balo,è la stessa di inizio campionato eh.Si è visto anche che ci ha messo un paio di mesi per schiodarsi dal suo maledettissimo 4-3-1-2 e per sperimentare un po'.
Gli riconosco sicuramente il merito di essere riuscito a tenere in mano la squadra,ma i miracoli per me sono altri.


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2013)

Tra un pò abbiamo pure la rosa più forte di quella del Barça. Dai, siamo seri...


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tra un pò abbiamo pure la rosa più forte di quella del Barça. Dai, siamo seri...



Non capisco,c'è una squadra con una rosa più forte della nostra,Juve a parte?


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2013)

A inizio anno era una rosa piena zeppa di pippe e di ragazzini. Se sono cresciuti tutti, arrivando a buoni livelli, il merito è senza dell'allenatore. O vale solo per gli altri?!


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> A inizio anno era una rosa piena zeppa di pippe e di ragazzini. Se sono cresciuti tutti, arrivando a buoni livelli, il merito è senza dell'allenatore. O vale solo per gli altri?!



No,infatti gli riconosco senza dubbio meriti "psicologici",ma non mi sembra il caso di santificarlo per un terzo posto che,secondo me,è in linea col valore della rosa.


----------



## Tobi (2 Marzo 2013)

dai bisogna essere obbiettivi, se siamo li a parlare di quarti di champions e terzo posto o secondo posto tra 5-6 giornate il merito è al 70 per cento suo e il 30 per cento della società che innanzitutto non lo ha esonerato e che ha capito che per cambiare il nostro destino serviva un attaccante che togliesse le castagne dal fuoco nei momenti delicati, e allentasse le pressioni sul faraone.
Io fino a qualche settimana fa accusavo allegri di essere un allenatore che non conosce le basi del calcio moderno e che non è capace di dare alla squadra una tipologia di gioco collettivo.
Poi però a mente lucida guardo certi elementi oggi titolari, Zapata,Yepes,Flamini,Ambrosini,Pazzini che comunque oggi ha veramente giocato bene, ma la sua dimensione rimane quella... e quindi dico, caspita, con questa gente qua stiamo veramente facendo delle prestazioni di alto livello (barcellona,inter,lazio) nel giro di 10 giorni dove devi essere bravo a gestire le energie fisiche e mentali dei tuoi giocatori.
il bello è che siamo una squadra ancora parecchio migliorabile, 2 centrocampisti come si deve da affiancare a Montolivo e un difensore centrale affidabile e non abbiamo rivali in italia.
Bravo Max, continua cosi, portaci in Champions, e poi fatti dare quei rinforzi utili per permettere anche a te di dare una svolta alla carriera


----------



## 2515 (2 Marzo 2013)

mi è piaciuto che per 90 minuti abbia urlato come un pazzo, lo si sentiva benissimo su sky.XD Voleva schiacciare la lazio e distruggerla mentalmente.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (2 Marzo 2013)

negli ultimi mesi ha fatto un ottimo lavoro,soprattutto nel lanciare i giovani.Ma non scordiamoci i primi mesi raccapriccianti.Questa rosa era da terzo posto anche senza l'acquisto di balotelli.Sono comunque dell' avviso che in caso di arrivo in zona CL allegri meriti la riconferma.Ma parlare di miracoli mi sembra un tantino esagerato.Anzi,non eravamo nemmeno tanto inferiori al napoli secondo me


----------



## prebozzio (2 Marzo 2013)

La rosa a ottobre era inferiore a Juve, Roma, Napoli, Fiorentina, Inter. Il centrocampo Montolivo a parte resta mediocre tecnicamente, in difesa gli unici di reale valore sono i terzini (ma mesi fa Constant era un centrocampista scarso e De Sciglio un apprendista campioncino), davanti ElSha stava esplodendo ma gli altri andavano maluccio. Se siamo cresciuti molto merito è dell'allenatore (e dei giocatori che l'hanno seguito)


----------



## Frikez (2 Marzo 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> No,infatti gli riconosco senza dubbio meriti "psicologici",ma non mi sembra il caso di santificarlo per un terzo posto che,secondo me,è in linea col valore della rosa.



 sta facendo un ottimo lavoro, però rimane il fatto che se non arriviamo almeno terzi è da cacciare..in questo momento poi la rosa a disposizione non è seconda al Napoli per cui dobbiamo provare a lottare per il secondo posto.

Comunque finalmente stiamo vedendo un gioco corale e una condizione fisica davvero notevole.


----------



## admin (2 Marzo 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> La rosa a ottobre era inferiore a Juve, Roma, Napoli, Fiorentina, Inter. Il centrocampo Montolivo a parte resta mediocre tecnicamente, in difesa gli unici di reale valore sono i terzini (ma mesi fa Constant era un centrocampista scarso e De Sciglio un apprendista campioncino), davanti ElSha stava esplodendo ma gli altri andavano maluccio. Se siamo cresciuti molto merito è dell'allenatore (e dei giocatori che l'hanno seguito)



Concordo. Bisogna sempre ricordarsi da dove si vieni. Ora, visto che stiamo giocando bene e vincendo, è facile dire "Eh, ma la rosa è inferiore solo a quella della Juve. E' normale essere lì".

Invece non è normale proprio per nulla. Il Milan a Ottobre era una squadra spacciata, piena di mezze tacche e di ragazzini che dovevano esplodere nel giro di 2-3 anni. 

Se tutti sono cresciuti nel giro di pochi mesi, il merito è solo del lavoro di tutti i giorni e dell'allenatore. 

Ci sono grandi squadre che dopo rivoluzioni (a perdere) come la nostra, stanno ancora cercando un'identità a distanza di 20 anni.


----------



## 2515 (2 Marzo 2013)

Considerando che senza montolivo abbiamo un centrocampo vergognoso, inferiore solo alla difesa centrale, dire che la nostra è la rosa migliore è pura eresia, se si parla di attacco non c'é paragone, ma negli altri reparti proprio no.

Sicuramente il suo grande vantaggio è stato a livello umano, dicevano che era un tagliateste, invece ha avuto l'appoggo totale dello spogliatoio, mentre quando si perde spesso è lo spogliatoio a farti fuori per primo. Ha avuto la piena fiducia dei giocatori che hanno ribadito fino alla fine di volerlo.


----------



## iceman. (2 Marzo 2013)

Boh per ora non posso dirgli nulla


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (2 Marzo 2013)

non sono molto d'accordo.Se ad ottobre-novembre tutti volevano la testa di allegri era perchè si pensava che la squadra non fosse da bassa classifica.Personalmente,anche quando eravamo a ridosso della zona retrocessione,ho sempre scritto sia sul blog che sul forum che la nostra era una rosa da terzo posto.Poi i meriti di allegri da dicembre in avanti sono innegabili,ci mancherebbe.Ma non vedo nessun miracolo se guardo il nostro organico e la classifica attuale


----------



## The Ripper (2 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Concordo. Bisogna sempre ricordarsi da dove si vieni. Ora, visto che stiamo giocando bene e vincendo, è facile dire "Eh, ma la rosa è inferiore solo a quella della Juve. E' normale essere lì".
> 
> Invece non è normale proprio per nulla. Il Milan a Ottobre era una squadra spacciata, piena di mezze tacche e di ragazzini che dovevano esplodere nel giro di 2-3 anni.
> 
> ...


esatto
a ottobre siamo partiti con antonini titolare, montolivo che non voleva fare il regista ecc...ecc..
il milan attuale ha problemi enormi nei centrali difensivi... altrimenti de sciglio è merito di allegri e dello staff, constant di allegri e dello staff, la crescita di monto, l'esplosione di el shaarawy, il rinato boateng, niang.... raga, stiamo giocando bene con giocatori che non avrebbero mai visto il terreno di gioco in nessun'altra squadra.
Allegri ha fatto un lavoro PAZZESCO su tutti. Tranne chi non lo segue (Robinho, evidentemente anche Bojan), tutti riescono a dare il massimo. E quando è cos' significa che hai a che fare con un grandissimo gestore e un grandissimo tecnico.

p.s. chi ad ottobre diceva che non eravamo da terzo posto è perché aveva sopravvalutato alcuni elementi (vedi mexes, nocerino, bojan, robinho, pato) e si basava su un giudizio su El Shaarawy a posteriori...cioè dopo l'esplosione, per me al 75% guidata da Allegri. Mai visto un giocatore di 20 anni uscire dalla B e alla sua prima stagione da titolare in A fare quasi 20 gol, con prestazioni pazzesche e una maturità incredibile. per non parlare del giudizio a posteriori su constant e su de sciglio


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Marzo 2013)

Allegri con la rosa del city avrebbe superato i gironi di cL e primo in Premier

Speriamo che non vada via... verrebbe solo uno peggiore


----------



## pennyhill (3 Marzo 2013)

Per me Allegri ha fatto un grande lavoro. Certo, se dopo ogni falso passo di Fiorentina, Napoli, Lazio o Inter, devo leggere che l’allenatore tizio è mediocre, o che il giocatore caio è un incapace, che quella squadra è una squadretta, è così via, e così che si sminuisce il lavoro di Allegri.  Perché alla lunga fate pensare gli sia bastato trovare una minima quadratura tattica per fare meglio di tizio incapace o di quell'incapace di caio.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (3 Marzo 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> esatto
> a ottobre siamo partiti con antonini titolare, montolivo che non voleva fare il regista ecc...ecc..
> il milan attuale ha problemi enormi nei centrali difensivi... altrimenti de sciglio è merito di allegri e dello staff, constant di allegri e dello staff, la crescita di monto, l'esplosione di el shaarawy, il rinato boateng, niang.... raga, stiamo giocando bene con giocatori che non avrebbero mai visto il terreno di gioco in nessun'altra squadra.
> Allegri ha fatto un lavoro PAZZESCO su tutti. Tranne chi non lo segue (Robinho, evidentemente anche Bojan), tutti riescono a dare il massimo. E quando è cos' significa che hai a che fare con un grandissimo gestore e un grandissimo tecnico.
> ...



bah,io ad ottobre davo uno sguardo all'organico e mi chiedevo come mai fossimo così in basso e,come tutti,chiedevo la testa di allegri.E' esploso el shaarawy e nessuno se l'aspettava,è verissimo,ma è altrettanto vero che giocatori come robinho,boateng(fino a poche giornate fa),pazzini e pato avevan reso molto meno di quanto ci si potesse aspettare.Se tutti volevano la testa di allegri un motivo c'era.Non dimentichiamoci dell'insistenza nell'utilizzo del 4-3-1-2 nonostante fosse ben chiaro a tutti che senza ibra quello schema era inutile,oppure dei vari tentativi di 3-4-3 o 4-2-3-1...Ora è sicuramente da apprezzare il suo lavoro,ma parlare di miracoli mi sembra un'esagerazione bella e buona


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Marzo 2013)

Allegri ha i suoi grossi meriti, poco da dire. Nel momento in cui le cose non giravano, invece, venivano fuori tutte le sue colpe e i limiti che ancora ha ma quale allenatore non ha limiti ? Quale allenatore non ha difetti ? L'importante è che Allegri abbia saputo riprendersi e riprendere la squadra che adesso ha un andamento da scudetto ma che ad inizio stagione era da retrocessione. Quest'anno abbiamo visto due facce(in panchina e in campo)del Milan, entrambe spaventosamente opposte, alternarsi nel giro di qualche mese. I giudizi negativi iniziali, sia sulla squadra che su Allegri erano giustificati, così come adesso sono giustificati i complimenti, il calcio è così, spesso è volentieri è incoerente e ribalta la logica e lo dice uno dei primi detrattori di squadra e società ad inizio stagione ma adesso mi son dovuto ricredere su tutti ed è giusto così, perché i fatti dicono questo ad oggi, come ad inizio stagione dicevano il contrario.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (3 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Allegri ha i suoi grossi meriti, poco da dire. Nel momento in cui le cose non giravano, invece, venivano fuori tutte le sue colpe e i limiti che ancora ha ma quale allenatore non ha limiti ? Quale allenatore non ha difetti ? L'importante è che Allegri abbia saputo riprendersi e riprendere la squadra che adesso ha un andamento da scudetto ma che ad inizio stagione era da retrocessione. Quest'anno abbiamo visto due facce(in panchina e in campo)del Milan, entrambe spaventosamente opposte, alternarsi nel giro di qualche mese. I giudizi negativi iniziali, sia sulla squadra che su Allegri erano giustificati, così come adesso sono giustificati i complimenti, il calcio è così, spesso è volentieri è incoerente e ribalta la logica e lo dice uno dei primi detrattori di squadra e società ad inizio stagione ma adesso mi son dovuto ricredere su tutti ed è giusto così, perché i fatti dicono questo ad oggi, come ad inizio stagione dicevano il contrario.



completamente d'accordo,ma non parliamo di miracoli,che sono ben'altra cosa nel calcio


----------



## pennyhill (3 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi sempre molto lucido.


----------



## 2515 (3 Marzo 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> completamente d'accordo,ma non parliamo di miracoli,che sono ben'altra cosa nel calcio



Constant titolare inamovibile nel Milan non è un miracolo scusa?


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (3 Marzo 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Constant titolare inamovibile nel Milan non è un miracolo scusa?



l'hellas verona che vince il campionato è un miracolo calcistico,a mio modesto parere.Constant è un giocatore che si è guadagnato il posto,anche comprimari come pancaro e jankulovski sono stati titolari inamovibili(il ceco era titolare nella finale di atene del 2007 e non mi sembra per nulla superiore a constant)


----------



## 2515 (3 Marzo 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> l'hellas verona che vince il campionato è un miracolo calcistico,a mio modesto parere.Constant è un giocatore che si è guadagnato il posto,anche comprimari come pancaro e jankulovski sono stati titolari inamovibili(il ceco era titolare nella finale di atene del 2007 e non mi sembra per nulla superiore a constant)



Ok ma Jankulovski giocava in una squadra che avrebbe potuto avere pure antonini terzino sinistro, tanto il resto del gruppo compensava. Constant terzino sinistro titolare nel milan a inizio stagione era una considerazione sufficiente a far internare chiunque.


----------



## The Ripper (3 Marzo 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> bah,io ad ottobre davo uno sguardo all'organico e mi chiedevo come mai fossimo così in basso e,come tutti,chiedevo la testa di allegri.E' esploso el shaarawy e nessuno se l'aspettava,è verissimo,ma è altrettanto vero che giocatori come robinho,boateng(fino a poche giornate fa),pazzini e pato avevan reso molto meno di quanto ci si potesse aspettare.Se tutti volevano la testa di allegri un motivo c'era.Non dimentichiamoci dell'insistenza nell'utilizzo del 4-3-1-2 nonostante fosse ben chiaro a tutti che senza ibra quello schema era inutile,oppure dei vari tentativi di 3-4-3 o 4-2-3-1...Ora è sicuramente da apprezzare il suo lavoro,ma parlare di miracoli mi sembra un'esagerazione bella e buona



nessuna insistenza. in un mese e mezzo ha cambiato 5 moduli... compreso il 4-2-3-1 che ci portava maggior gioco ma meno solidità (abbiamo giocato così in casa dello zenit). 
ripeto: bisogna seguire un allenatore. sia la dirignza cche i giocatori.
perché allegri ha cestinato emanuelson che era "il suo fidanzatino"?
perché ha messo da parte robinho senza troppi problemi?

ricordate quando lo elogiavamo per aver cestinato seedorf, gattuso e i vecchi? qualcuno disse:"eeeh, ma non sono i suoi pupilli né i suoi senatori. voglio vedere cosa farà quando si tratterà di fare lo stesso con uno dei suoi uomini". 
detto fatto: robinho cestinato, abate panchinaro fino a quando non si riprende, abbiati panchina finché non si riprende, nocerino panchina, emanuelson panchina poi via, al diavolo pure antonini...
L'unico ad aver avuto più possibilità è stato boateng. ma visto che si sta riprendendo penso che allegri sapesse qual'era il problema e gli ha dato fiducia, consapevole che la pazienza l'avrebbe premiato. e comunque il motivo di fondo è stato sempre tattico (è tutt'ora l'unico giocatore che ti permette di cambiare modulo, assetto, impostazione di gioco a partita in corso, anche senza far cambi).
avrei mandato via allegri ad ottobre...mi sbagliavo, dovevo continuare ad aver fiducia.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (3 Marzo 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> nessuna insistenza. in un mese e mezzo ha cambiato 5 moduli... compreso il 4-2-3-1 che ci portava maggior gioco ma meno solidità (abbiamo giocato così in casa dello zenit).
> ripeto: bisogna seguire un allenatore. sia la dirignza cche i giocatori.
> perché allegri ha cestinato emanuelson che era "il suo fidanzatino"?
> perché ha messo da parte robinho senza troppi problemi?
> ...



vabbè ripper,ognuno ha la propria opinione.Io purtroppo ho ancora negli occhi lo scudetto buttato alle ortiche anno scorso,pero' ammetto candidamente che allegri da dicembre in avanti ha fatto un grandissimo lavoro.Poi se si parla di miracoli,io ho un'altra concezione di miracoli calcistici.Ma è solo una mia opinione,come quella di avere sempre avuto fiducia nelle potenzialità di questa squadra anche quando era a ridosso della zona retrocessione


----------



## pennyhill (3 Marzo 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> nessuna insistenza. in un mese e mezzo ha cambiato 5 moduli... compreso il 4-2-3-1 che ci portava maggior gioco ma meno solidità (abbiamo giocato così in casa dello zenit).
> ripeto: bisogna seguire un allenatore. sia la dirignza cche i giocatori.
> perché allegri ha cestinato emanuelson che era "il suo fidanzatino"?
> perché ha messo da parte robinho senza troppi problemi?
> ...



Presente. Ma è ovvio, quelli lì non sono senatori, non hanno fatto un ciclo vincente. Pure Zaccheroni ad un certo punto si rese conto che forse non era il caso di continuare a circolare con i vari Sala, Guly ecc..


----------



## Frikez (3 Marzo 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Splendidi sempre molto lucido.



Come sempre del resto 



2515 ha scritto:


> Constant terzino sinistro titolare nel milan a inizio stagione era una considerazione sufficiente a far internare chiunque.



Beh le alternative erano Mesbah e Antonini, non era un'impresa epocale soffiare il posto a quelle 2 scamorze. Tra l'altro Constant l'anno scorso ha giocato le partite migliori da terzino, una proprio con la Lazio in casa.


----------



## Graxx (3 Marzo 2013)

Con la possibilità di allenare e plasmare una squadra senza senatori e teste calde ha dimostrato di essere un bravissimo allenatore...


----------



## prebozzio (3 Marzo 2013)

Continua a non essere soddisfatto del gioco, della gestione della palla, di tante piccole cose. Sul due a zero e in superiorità numerica urlava come un disgraziato (si sentiva benissimo dalla tv) per tenere alta la concentrazione e sfruttare il secondo tempo per allenare la squadra.

Rendiamoci conto che ieri in campo c'erano Yepes, Zapata, Ambrosini, Flamini, Pazzini... buoni gregari, ma che con una squadra che andamento da scudetto non dovrebbero avere niente a che vedere.


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Marzo 2013)

Rimane un allenatore che non mi piace. Non mi piace la sua idea di calcio, non mi piace come legge le partite, non mi piace e basta. Ma quest'anno non gli si può che fare soltanto i complimenti per quello che sta facendo. Bravo Max!


----------



## ed.vedder77 (3 Marzo 2013)

è incredibile ma mi sta piacendo piu da 2 mesi a sta parte che nell anno dello scudetto e l anno scorso messi insieme.Adesso mi sembra che abbia dato un identità all squadra valorizzando il collettivo..tutti giocano in simbiosi senza prime donne o altro e anche lui mi sembra molto piu carico durante le partite.Devo ammetterlo bravo max ora come ora ti confermerei anch io per il prox anno!


----------



## Tobi (3 Marzo 2013)

L idea di gioco di allegri sarebbe quella di fare pochi passaggi rapidi per andare in porta, con un pressing intenso quando non si ha la palla per portare l avversario a sbagliare. Purtroppo quando si ha in solo giocatore tecnico a centrocampo si fa fatica


----------



## peppe75 (3 Marzo 2013)

io la penso così del nostro allenatore....quando azzecca la formazione dal primo minuto va tutto bene...ma quando deve apportare modifiche va in panico totale...anzi addirittura tarda tantissimo i cambi vedi il derby all'80 il primo cambio...non mi ricordo che da un suo cambio ci sia stato uno stravolgimento nella partita stessa...forse una volta sola con bojan credo??


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Marzo 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Splendidi sempre molto lucido.


Sei d'accordo, si ?


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Marzo 2013)

Niente sta facendo un miracolo, ragà. Il capolavoro è stata contro il barca. Secondo me lui ha le carte per diventare uno dei piu bravi al mondo. Deve rimanere l'anno prossimo poi a fine contratto andare in un club inglese. Nappoli, roma...tutte squadre che farebbero fare a lui un passo indietro alla carriera


----------



## The Ripper (3 Marzo 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Presente. Ma è ovvio, quelli lì non sono senatori, non hanno fatto un ciclo vincente. Pure Zaccheroni ad un certo punto si rese conto che forse non era il caso di continuare a circolare con i vari Sala, Guly ecc..


non ricordavo fossi tu.ovviamente non è un attacco nei tuoi confronti, era per evidenziare come Allegri non si sia fatto problemi a panchinare i suoi pupilli anche dopo una manciata di partite giocate male.
Zaccheroni c'ha messo troppo tempo e non sono nemmeno tanto sicuro che fossero decisioni completamente sue. In ogni caso anche Zac (vado a memoria) non ha panchinato i suoi pupilli per schierare ragazzetti. Allegri sì. Per non parlare delle invenzioni tattiche (Constant terzino ad esempio)
E sinceramente sono fiero del nostro allenatore.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Marzo 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Continua a non essere soddisfatto del gioco, della gestione della palla, di tante piccole cose. Sul due a zero e in superiorità numerica urlava come un disgraziato (si sentiva benissimo dalla tv) per tenere alta la concentrazione e sfruttare il secondo tempo per allenare la squadra.
> 
> Rendiamoci conto che ieri in campo c'erano Yepes, Zapata, Ambrosini, Flamini, Pazzini... buoni gregari, ma che con una squadra che andamento da scudetto non dovrebbero avere niente a che vedere.


Già, concordo. 
Ti sei soffermato sui nomi dei centrali e dico che per l'anno prossimo l'investimentio pesante vada fatto lì... e possibilmente anche su un portiere decente. Faccio due nomi: Dedè (difensore centrale) e Thibaut Courtois (portiere dell'Atletico Madrid, inferiore in prospettiva solo a Ter Stegen a mio avviso).
Ok lasciamo perdere Courtois, ho letto ora che è in prestito all'Atletico dal Chelsea...


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Marzo 2013)

C'è da dire una cosa, tutte le squadre quando subiscono una trasformazione, un cambiamento a livello di rosa ci mettono anni a ritornare. Noi quest'anno manco potevamo sognare di arrivare in CL, Allegri è riuscito a ridurre quell' "uno" "due" anni in 2 mesi.
Se l'anno prossimo sentiremo la musichetta sarà per merito di Allegri che con una squadra completamente nuova dallo scorso anno, ci è riuscito 2 mesi al posto di anni.

Speriamo in bene. Forza max salgo sul carro ora


----------



## The Ripper (3 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> C'è da dire una cosa, tutte le squadre quando subiscono una trasformazione, un cambiamento a livello di rosa ci mettono anni a ritornare. Noi quest'anno manco potevamo sognare di arrivare in CL, Allegri è riuscito a ridurre quell' "uno" "due" anni in 2 mesi.
> Se l'anno prossimo sentiremo la musichetta sarà per merito di Allegri che con una squadra completamente nuova dallo scorso anno, ci è riuscito 2 mesi al posto di anni.
> 
> Speriamo in bene. Forza max salgo sul carro ora



vieni vieni, abbiamo i dolci e facciamo pure il caffè


----------



## Jino (3 Marzo 2013)

Felice del momento della squadra, Allegri ha dei meriti, è chiaro. Ma non c'è ancora nulla da festeggiare, ha un obiettivo minimo per avere la conferma, il terzo posto e ad oggi 3 marzo niente è deciso.


----------



## honestsimula (3 Marzo 2013)

non e' da milan


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Marzo 2013)

Questo Milan gioca meglio di quello di Ibra e Thiago....ahah se ci fossero degli interpreti migliori


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> C'è da dire una cosa, tutte le squadre quando subiscono una trasformazione, un cambiamento a livello di rosa ci mettono anni a ritornare. Noi quest'anno manco potevamo sognare di arrivare in CL, Allegri è riuscito a ridurre quell' "uno" "due" anni in 2 mesi.
> Se l'anno prossimo sentiremo la musichetta sarà per merito di Allegri che con una squadra completamente nuova dallo scorso anno, ci è riuscito 2 mesi al posto di anni.
> 
> Speriamo in bene. Forza max salgo sul carro ora



Questo è un luogo comune del calcio che ripetono in tanti ma che non è vero
anzi al contrario di solito le squadre o vincono subito o non vincono più
esempio Montella ha fatto giocare subito una fiorentina rivoluzionata, oppure Conte ha fatto vincere subito la rube
Mazzarri di contro in tutti questi anni non è mai riuscito a far fare il salto qualitativo definitivo al Napoli


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Marzo 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Questo è un luogo comune del calcio che ripetono in tanti ma che non è vero
> anzi al contrario di solito le squadre o vincono subito o non vincono più
> esempio Montella ha fatto giocare subito una fiorentina rivoluzionata, oppure Conte ha fatto vincere subito la rube
> Mazzarri di contro in tutti questi anni non è mai riuscito a far fare il salto qualitativo definitivo al Napoli



Rivoluzione ok ma molto in meglio quella della Fiorentina su, la Juve ha preso Pirlo e Vucinic....il Milan Thiago e Ibra, Cassano, Aquilani, VanBommel, Nesta e Seedorf li ha venduti, mica comprati


----------



## Blu71 (4 Marzo 2013)

A quanto pare è confermatissimo http://www.milanworld.net/galliani-...tore-di-tutti-i-nostri-allenatori-vt4900.html


----------



## Albijol (4 Marzo 2013)

E' ormai chiaro che se va in Champions Acciughina rimarrà.


----------



## jaws (4 Marzo 2013)

honestsimula ha scritto:


> non e' da milan


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Marzo 2013)

Io ancora aspetto a giudicare. Per quel che sappiamo potremmo anche perdere 10-0 col Barcellona e arrivare ottavi. Non sono cieco ovviamente e devo scusarmi con Allegri, l'ho criticato moltissimo all'inizio e ora sta facendo delle cose molto positive, ma prima di fare un commento più preciso aspetto i risultati finali.


----------



## Jino (4 Marzo 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> E' ormai chiaro che se va in Champions Acciughina rimarrà.



Beh quello è l'obiettivo, gli allenatori vivono per quelli, se arriva terzo si sarà meritato la conferma.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Marzo 2013)

Ha urlato per tutta la partita. Carica tutti non sta mai seduto e sempre in piedi. Pazzesco sembra tutt'altra persona anzi nella stagione scorsa urlava ma non cosi di continuo

Sembra un allenatore di basket


----------



## admin (8 Marzo 2013)

Oggi non era facile vincere. Anzi, era proprio difficile. Bravo.


----------



## prd7 (8 Marzo 2013)

Facci godere a Barcellona.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ha urlato per tutta la partita. Carica tutti non sta mai seduto e sempre in piedi. Pazzesco sembra tutt'altra persona anzi nella stagione scorsa urlava ma non cosi di continuo
> 
> Sembra un allenatore di basket



Si sta impegnando, bisogna prendere atto.


----------



## 2515 (9 Marzo 2013)

Nosotti ha detto che era talmente incacchiato che avesse avuto qualcuno vicino a lui l'avrebbe preso per il collo, infatti ha detto che era meglio se arretrava un po'.XD


----------



## Djici (9 Marzo 2013)

anche l'allenatore deve aiutare la squadra... spesso ha incorragiato balotelli. ha provato a calmarlo dopo i brutti interventi genoani.


----------



## Jino (9 Marzo 2013)

Negli ultimi mesi sta facendo davvero grandi cose, bravo Max.


----------



## Doctore (9 Marzo 2013)

Ragazzi ma lo sentite allegri in campo?urla come un pazzo ...le urla aumentano negli ultimi minuti quando la squadra tendenzialmente si distrae


----------



## The P (9 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Negli ultimi mesi sta facendo davvero grandi cose, bravo Max.



si è nettamente svegliato.

Mi ricordo le partite di inizio campionato. Ci prendevano a pallate e lui muto. Ed era anche sorridente.

In questo momento, nonostante rimangano i suoi punti deboli: capacità di dare un gioco alla squadra e lettura della partita, sta facendo un gran lavoro da "gestore". Come dovrebbe essere.
Sta gestendo benissimo i giovani, il turn-over e la sua "presenza" durante le partite.

Comunque qualcosa è cambiato. Chi segue gli allenamenti si sarà accorto che da un paio di mesi a questa parte, *per la prima volta in 3 anni, facciamo parecchio allenamento con la palla. *
Risultato? Maggiore condizione atletica e maggiore fluidità nelle azioni.


----------



## Jino (9 Marzo 2013)

Della coppa campioni non importa niente, non c'entra nulla ai fini della conferma. Quello che conta sarà arrivare terzi. Se succederà avrà rispettato gli obiettivi e si sarà meritato la conferma.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Della coppa campioni non importa niente, non c'entra nulla ai fini della conferma. Quello che conta sarà arrivare terzi. Se succederà avrà rispettato gli obiettivi e si sarà meritato la conferma.



Quoto,l'obiettivo è la terza piazza,poi oh,qualsiasi cosa venga in più dalla coppa di quest'anno ci farà felice e sarà un regalo per i ragazzi e per noi tifosi.


----------



## Pamparulez (9 Marzo 2013)

Secondo me gli va fatto un monumento perchè la rosa ha delle lacune tremende. E' riuscito a trasformarla in una squadra inventandosi di tutto. Bravo Max.. adesso speriamo gli facciano un mercato decente per migliorare ancora.
La cosa che mi piace molto è che negli ultimi mesi è presente durante tutti i 90 minuti.. lo senti che urla e incita i giocatori... così mi piace. Piccolo neo sono ancora i cambi ma... probabilmente quando arrivano al Milan tutti perdon la testa su sta cosa dal 2000 in poi.. Ancelotti.. Leonardo.. Allegri..


----------



## 2515 (10 Marzo 2013)

Pamparulez ha scritto:


> Secondo me gli va fatto un monumento perchè la rosa ha delle lacune tremende. E' riuscito a trasformarla in una squadra inventandosi di tutto. Bravo Max.. adesso speriamo gli facciano un mercato decente per migliorare ancora.
> La cosa che mi piace molto è che negli ultimi mesi è presente durante tutti i 90 minuti.. lo senti che urla e incita i giocatori... così mi piace. Piccolo neo sono ancora i cambi ma... probabilmente quando arrivano al Milan tutti perdon la testa su sta cosa dal 2000 in poi.. Ancelotti.. Leonardo.. Allegri..



Se sei così preso dalla partita come Allegri in questo periodo è ancora più difficile fare i cambi con i tempi giusti, il tempo non lo percepisci correttamente, te ne accorgi dopo che è passato molto. Nosotti per me ha paura di perdere il lavoro, ormai quello che allegri dice ai giocatori lo sento lo stesso nonostante i cori e le urla dei tifosi.XD Ma sbaglio o da quando c'è lui pure Tassotti urla che è un piacere? E' come avere due allenatori allo stesso tempo, allegri guarda il quadro generale, tassotti da gli ordini uomo per uomo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Della coppa campioni non importa niente, non c'entra nulla ai fini della conferma. Quello che conta sarà arrivare terzi. Se succederà avrà rispettato gli obiettivi e si sarà meritato la conferma.



beh non ne sarei così sicuro,ma per dire passare il turno in champions e arrivare secondi sarebbe tanta roba,molti soldi in più in cassa e direi una fiducia incondizionata per max per l'anno prossimo


----------



## 2515 (10 Marzo 2013)

Vedo Mazzarri, vedo Zeman, vedo Stramaccioni, vedo Mancini..


----------



## Jino (10 Marzo 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> beh non ne sarei così sicuro,ma per dire passare il turno in champions e arrivare secondi sarebbe tanta roba,molti soldi in più in cassa e direi una fiducia incondizionata per max per l'anno prossimo



Non metto in dubbio l'importanza economico/sportiva del passare il turno di coppa campioni. Dico solo che nel valutare l'allenatore se confermarlo oppure no conta poco. Perchè il reale obiettivo è arrivare almeno terzi. Tutto quello che arriva in più dall'europa non può che rendere felici e dare meriti al tecnico, ma una ipotetica eliminazione non cambierebbe il giudizio sul tecnico.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Marzo 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Vedo Mazzarri, vedo Zeman, vedo Stramaccioni, vedo Mancini..



quoto col sangue

il resto è noia...


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (10 Marzo 2013)

fiducia fino a fine stagione. gli errori si equilibrano ai meriti, ma mi sta piacendo. comandante max ribadisco il mio pieno appoggio!


----------



## 2515 (10 Marzo 2013)

Vedo Kovacic, vedo Insigne, vedo Lukaku, vedo Livaja, vedo Benassi.. Demoliti uno dopo l'altro. Ce li mandino da noi, almeno per fare un favore alle loro nazionali.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Marzo 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Vedo Kovacic, vedo Insigne, vedo Lukaku, vedo Livaja, vedo Benassi.. Demoliti uno dopo l'altro. Ce li mandino da noi, almeno per fare un favore alle loro nazionali.



altro quotone sanguinario

avessimo kovacic e insigne tra quelli da te citati...madò


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Marzo 2013)

Urla perché ci sono tanti ragazzi, una squadra con Thiago Van Bommel e Ibra va quasi da sola


----------



## The Ripper (10 Marzo 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> altro quotone sanguinario
> 
> avessimo kovacic e insigne tra quelli da te citati...madò



dategli Florenzi....


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> si è nettamente svegliato.
> 
> Mi ricordo le partite di inizio campionato. Ci prendevano a pallate e lui muto. Ed era anche sorridente.
> 
> ...



Davvero Piè? Beh, se vero mi viene da dire: FINALMENTE. E' una cosa che qui su abbiamo sempre caldeggiato. Ma è nella natura delle cose. Se giochi a calcio devi allenarti col pallone, non con le macchine. Se, al contrario, quelli che vanno a Mr Olympia si allenassero col pallone farebbero ridere tutti.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Marzo 2013)

Se molti di noi(me compreso)lo criticavamo all'inizio,ora non posso che elogiarlo.Ha ripreso per i capelli una squadra amorfa.Grande Max.


----------



## The P (10 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Davvero Piè? Beh, se vero mi viene da dire: FINALMENTE. E' una cosa che qui su abbiamo sempre caldeggiato. Ma è nella natura delle cose. Se giochi a calcio devi allenarti col pallone, non con le macchine. Se, al contrario, quelli che vanno a Mr Olympia si allenassero col pallone farebbero ridere tutti.



vero Mario! Sono 3 anni che vado a vedere sempre cosa fanno in allenamento su YT e finalmente vedo fare un po' esercizi con la palla, partitelle a tre tocchi, ecc ecc. E secondo me i risultati già si vedono.

Meno infortuni, maggiore condizione (non abbiamo subito il dopo-sosta) e anche maggior palleggio.


----------



## The P (10 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Se molti di noi(me compreso)lo criticavamo all'inizio,ora non posso che elogiarlo.Ha ripreso per i capelli una squadra amorfa.Grande Max.



Diamo ad Allegri i suoi giusti meriti perché adesso sta facendo bene.

Ma c'è stata una scossa da parte di tutto l'ambiente. Sono cambiate diverse cose: gli allenementi, la rinucia della sosta a Dubai, la grinta di Max nelle partite e negli allenamenti. Anche il Tasso è molto più presente.
Secondo me molti meriti vanno anche a Galliani questa volta. Ha scelto di non cambiare allenatore e ha gestito la cosa benissimo.


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2013)

Ottimo


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Marzo 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Diamo ad Allegri i suoi giusti meriti perché adesso sta facendo bene.
> 
> Ma c'è stata una scossa da parte di tutto l'ambiente. Sono cambiate diverse cose: gli allenementi, la rinucia della sosta a Dubai, la grinta di Max nelle partite e negli allenamenti. Anche il Tasso è molto più presente.
> Secondo me molti meriti vanno anche a Galliani questa volta. Ha scelto di non cambiare allenatore e ha gestito la cosa benissimo.



Giusta analisi.


----------



## Gnagnazio (12 Marzo 2013)

Piccolo allenatore...

Doveva mettere una formazione tutta difensiva con Muntari e Nocerino in centrocampo ed Elsha solo in punta... Invece si è sbagliatto mettendo un giovanetto di 18 anni in attacco e DeSciglio doveva giocare al posto di Constant...

Ridicolo.

Ma vattene !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Principe (12 Marzo 2013)

Sbagliata formazione lettura della partita squadra molle senza spina dorsale , paurosa , 0 aggressiva , somaro numero 1 sempre pensato e lo confermo


----------



## Ale (12 Marzo 2013)

fai ciao con la manina, genio della tattica..


----------



## Harvey (12 Marzo 2013)

Zero colpe imho. Se abbiamo cullato la speranza di farcela fino a stasera al novantesimo è per merito suo.


----------



## master (12 Marzo 2013)

secondo me è stato Berlusconi a costringerlo a schierare 3 punte, lo ha detto direttamente il nano in una recente intervista che per battere il Barcellona si doveva giocare con le 3 punte. 
il nano ormai meno parla e meno danni fa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Marzo 2013)

Non è un allenatore capace di dare quel qualcosa in più in Europa.


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Marzo 2013)

Lo sapete che non mi piace,ma l'unica colpa che gli imputo stasera è quella di non aver capito la difficoltà psicologica della squadra PRIMA di scendere in campo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Marzo 2013)

non capisco perchè la squadra è entrata così stasera...mica c'erano dei cecchini al Camp Nou???
una cosa simile è successa a Milano contro la Fiorentina l'anno scorso


----------



## Gnagnazio (12 Marzo 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non è un allenatore capace di dare quel qualcosa in più in Europa.



Esatto. La penso cosi anche io. Secondo me, non è un allenatore da Champions. Non lo sarà mai.

Abbiamo dilapidato un vantaggio di 2 gol. Cosa incredibile. Con lui abbiamo sempre fatto schiffo in Europa. Sia con Tottenham, sia con il Barcelona. 

Questa figuraccia cancella TOTALEMENTE la prestazione di andata.


----------



## Sheldon92 (12 Marzo 2013)

Fino a tre settimane fa era, a detta di tutti o quasi qui, un genio...Viva la coerenza.
A parer mio ha poche colpe stasera, abbiamo una squadra giovane e abbiamo peccato di inesperienza...ma ci sta contro la squadra più forte del pianeta. Che ci serva da lezione per l'anno prossimo (tanto li ribecchiamo) e andiamo avanti verso i nostri obbiettivi.


----------



## Jino (12 Marzo 2013)

Che colpe gli si può dare?! Il divario era tanto, troppo. 

Unica nota Niang, non l'avrei mai schierato dal primo.


----------



## Gnagnazio (12 Marzo 2013)

Sheldon92 ha scritto:


> Fino a tre settimane fa era, a detta di tutti o quasi qui, un genio...Viva la coerenza.
> A parer mio ha poche colpe stasera, abbiamo una squadra giovane e abbiamo peccato di inesperienza...ma ci sta contro la squadra più forte del pianeta. Che ci serva da lezione per l'anno prossimo (tanto li ribecchiamo) e andiamo avanti verso i nostri obbiettivi.



Scusa ma avevamo 2 gol di vantaggi, dilapidati in pochi minuti. Non è possibile.

E' la seconda volta (dopo l'Arsenal ) che facciamo una figuracia cosi in Europa con sto Allegri. La partita dell'anno scorso contro l'Arsenal doveva essere una lezione.

Invece abbiamo (ancora) sbagliato l'approccio. NON SAPPIAMO gestire i vantaggi.


----------



## Nivre (12 Marzo 2013)

Non sa motivare la squadra, mai e poi MAI.


----------



## AndrasWave (12 Marzo 2013)

Sapete come la penso sul Mister, per me non è ancora all'altezza per certi palcoscenici, e forse non lo sarà mai ma ha delle attenuanti.

Se un ****** di nome Portanova ti azzoppa Pazzini prima di incontrare il Barcellona non è colpa sua. Se davanti Niang con i suoi 18 anni non ha ancora la freddezza necessaria per colpire certe squadre non è colpa sua. Se il Barcellona ha Xavi, Iniesta, Messi, Dani Alves e Puyol mentre lui ha Boteng, Ambrosini, Flamini, Costant e Zapata non è colpa sua.

Il Barcellona è statosferico, esasperantemente stratosferico.

Stasera come al solito la sua solità imbecillata l'ha fatta. Mettere uno come Costant, totalmente in botta e scarso a difendere, a discapito di De Sciglio. Incomprensibile.
Per il resto non poteva rinunciare a giocare facendo le barricate. Perchè se Niang quella palla l'avesse messa forse adesso staremmo a parlare di altro.


----------



## Sheldon92 (12 Marzo 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Scusa ma avevamo 2 gol di vantaggi, dilapidati in pochi minuti. Non è possibile.
> 
> E' la seconda volta (dopo l'Arsenal ) che facciamo una figuracia cosi in Europa con sto Allegri. La partita dell'anno scorso contro l'Arsenal doveva essere una lezione.
> 
> Invece abbiamo (ancora) sbagliato l'approccio. NON SAPPIAMO gestire i vantaggi.



Le rimonte subite sono tipiche del Milan da sempre (La Corunha, Istambul) e non mi sembra che Allegri allenasse anche allora. Ripeto, siamo giovani e inesperti (vedi il palo di niang), e abbiamo pagato a caro prezzo queste due cose. Giocavamo col Barca eh, mica col Poggibonsi...e poi vorrei sottolineare il primo gol di Messi, se uno fa un gol così, oltre a mettersi male da subito, ti uccide psicologicamente.


----------



## patriots88 (13 Marzo 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Lo sapete che non mi piace,ma l'unica colpa che gli imputo stasera è quella di non aver capito la difficoltà psicologica della squadra PRIMA di scendere in campo.



si, ma poi sono i giocatori ad andare i campo. nei primi 15 minuti sono chiaramente tremate le gambe. Ma questo per via della poca esperienza che abbiamo.

Forse dimentichiamo che gli unici che avevano esperienza europea stasera erano Ambrosini e Abbiati.

ovviamente per la sconfitta di stasera il mister non ha colpe.

avanti max


----------



## Gnagnazio (13 Marzo 2013)

AndrasWave ha scritto:


> Sapete come la penso sul Mister, per me non è ancora all'altezza per certi palcoscenici, e forse non lo sarà mai ma ha delle attenuanti.
> 
> Se un ****** di nome Portanova ti azzoppa Pazzini prima di incontrare il Barcellona non è colpa sua. Se davanti Niang con i suoi 18 anni non ha ancora la freddezza necessaria per colpire certe squadre non è colpa sua. Se il Barcellona ha Xavi, Iniesta, Messi, Dani Alves e Puyol mentre lui ha Boteng, Ambrosini, Flamini, Costant e Zapata non è colpa sua.
> 
> ...



All'andata il Milan ha TOTALEMENTE cancellato il Barça. Non ci sono scuse. Una sconfitta cosi ampia non è accettabile.


----------



## Tobi (13 Marzo 2013)

Non ha colpe. Il barca pressava da matti e noi non avevam i giocatori per tenere palla. Poi messi 1 cecchino, iniesta ha la magia nei piedi, villa davanti la porta non perdona.


----------



## Gnagnazio (13 Marzo 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Non ha colpe. Il barca pressava da matti e noi non avevam i giocatori per tenere palla. Poi messi 1 cecchino, iniesta ha la magia nei piedi, villa davanti la porta non perdona.



Il Milan aveva 2 gol di VANTAGGIO. Non era a noi di fare possesso palla o attacare.

Il Milan doveva SOLO difendere il vantaggio. Allegri ha sbagliato la formazione. punto.


----------



## pennyhill (13 Marzo 2013)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> si, ma poi sono i giocatori ad andare i campo. nei primi 15 minuti sono chiaramente tremate le gambe. Ma questo per via della poca esperienza che abbiamo.
> 
> Forse dimentichiamo che gli unici che avevano esperienza europea stasera erano Ambrosini e Abbiati.
> 
> ...




Permettimi, ad Allegri posso imputare pure poco, ma l’inesperienza della squadra no, o meglio non è sicuramente diffusa. Flamini e Mexes sono 10 anni che giocano in Europa, il primo giocò una finale di uefa a 20 anni, una di champions a 22, ci eliminò con l'Arsenal, quando diventerà un giocare con esperienza europea, a 50 anni? Abate è il quarto anno di fila che disputa un ottavo/quarto di Champions, Lo stesso Montolivo le sue partite a certi livelli ne ha giocate tra Fiorentina e nazionale. Se proprio devo trovare l’attenuante dell’essere dei _novizi_, penso a El Shaarawy, Niang e Constant.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Marzo 2013)

tadààààààààà. eccoli qui i denigratori 
che bello risentirvi, sembravate smarriti ultimamente.

comunque... non so che dire ad Allegri stasera... il Barça ha ottenuto quello che voleva: finire il primo tempo sul 2-0. A quel punto ha potuto giocare come sa.
Formazione sbagliata leggo: in cosa? Niang centravanti era un desiderio di 3/4 di forum, Flamini è in forma, la difesa è quella più affidabile che puoi permetterti. L'unica cosa che si poteva fare era inserire un centrocampista in più dall'inizio, ma il problema è stato proprio che la squadra non riusciva a salire. Andavamo subito in pressione e nessuno si riusciva a prendere un fallo, e soprattutto nessuno dava profondità: ogni palla giocata era una palla persa.
Non è che ogni volta che perdi devi dare per forza la colpa a qualcuno eh! Ci sono 2 squadre in campo,e mai come stasera si è vista la differenza tecnica tra due universi agli antipodi: una squadra forte e matura vs una squadra nuova e in cantiere.
Sono distrutto perché sono convinto che se Niang segnava saremmo qui a festeggiare, ma cosa posso dire ai ragazzi e ad Allegri? Solo una cosa: continuate a crederci.

Non ho trovato errori se non di natura tecnica dovuti ad un solo semplice ma rilevante fatto: siamo PIU' SCARSI. E non di poco.
All'andata siamo riusciti a fare la differenza dal punto di vista tattico, al Camp Nou siamo stati SCHIACCIATI da una superiotià imbarazzante dei singoli, occhio, NON TATTICA, perché se questo Barcellona rischia di uscire dalla Champions fino a 2 minuti dal triplice fischio, allora significa che tatticamente non sono perfetti. Sono un meccanismo rodato e ben oliato. Sono ragazzi capaci di giocare ormai anche senza allenatore, questa è la sacrosanta verità.


----------



## pennyhill (13 Marzo 2013)

Quello che riconoscerò sempre ad Allegri è di essere stato l'unico (in Champions) a mettere in difficoltà il barsà con un solo centrocampista che sa cosa fare con il pallone tra i piedi: Hiddink aveva Lampard e Ballack, Mourinho aveva Sneijder e Motta, Wenger aveva Wilshere e Fabregas, Di Matteo aveva Lampard e Culovic.


----------



## Fry Rossonero (13 Marzo 2013)

è facile dirlo adesso ma io (io) avrei messo un centrocampo a 4 se non a 5 anche se non è mai stato provato quest'anno mi sembra
poi magari finiva uguale però era una cosa piu sensata della 1 palla gol andata sul palo..


----------



## The Ripper (13 Marzo 2013)

secondo me l'idea del centrocampo folto l'aveva ma se il primo tempo andava diversamente.
dall'inizio non puoi perché sei troppo schiacciato e in ogni caso subisci.

Era una partita per Pazzini, ahinoi


----------



## pennyhill (13 Marzo 2013)

Fry Rossonero ha scritto:


> è facile dirlo adesso ma io (io) avrei messo un centrocampo a 4 se non a 5 anche se non è mai stato provato quest'anno mi sembra
> poi magari finiva uguale però era una cosa piu sensata della 1 palla gol andata sul palo..



Quello del Milan contro il barsà è (e non da ieri) un 4-5-1 mascherato. 



The Ripper ha scritto:


> tadààààààààà. eccoli qui i denigratori
> che bello risentirvi, sembravate smarriti ultimamente.




Ma te lo devi aspettare, se all'andata si parla di lezione di Allegri al mondo, se la partita preparata perfettamente (cosa verissima) l’ha vinta solo lui, ci sarà qualcuno che potrà obiettare dopo che prendiamo quattro pappine.  io no, perché sono venuto qua a togliere un alibi (quello dell’inesperienza) ai giocatori e a fargli un grandissimo complimento ad Allegri, ma è normale che ci sia chi lo può criticare. Io gli avevo chiesto di metterli in difficoltà, l’ha fatto, sono contento così.
Però, senza muovere nessuna critica ad Allegri per questa eliminazione, ma sono tre anni che non ha mai colpe quando perdiamo una partita in Champions.  Con gli Spurs è colpa degli infortuni e dei giocatori che fanno diventare Gomes un fenomeno, a Londra con i gunners è colpa dell’approccio sbagliato dei giocatori e di Mesbah  , con il Barsà è colpa dell’arbitro e di Mexes, mentre questa volta semplicemente erano più forti. 
Sono d'accordo che non è obbligatorio che ogni volta che perdi devi dare per forza la colpa a qualcuno, anzi, ma praticamente in questi anni lui è sempre l’unico che non ha


----------



## Gnagnazio (13 Marzo 2013)

Allegri si è sbagliato. Basta le scuse.

Allegri ha sbagliato TOTALEMENTE la formazione iniziale con un centrocampo troppo scorperto, bucchi enormi in centrocampo. Era da blindare il centrocampo. È stato lì, il punto debole della squadra.

Poi all'inizio del secondo tempo non cambia niente. Ridicolo sto Allegri.

Dilapidare cosi facilmente un vantaggio di 2 0 è ridicolo, allora non serve a niente giocare la Champions.


----------



## Djici (13 Marzo 2013)

a milano eravamo molto alti su tutti i rinvii del portiere catalano per obbligarli a fare un lancio lungo (con i nani che hanno davanti la perdevano sempre).
ieri siamo stati alti per 35 secondi in tutto il primo tempo e per i 10 minuti finali.
la squadra non aveva determinazione.

comunque vedo che tutti vanno a criticare allegri per la formazione.
mi piacerebbe vedere le formazioni di tutti PRIMA della partita... perche dopo e molto piu facile parlare.

anch'io non ero convinto di niang titolare ma non aveva nemmeno tutta questa scelta.
su de sciglio concordo. doveva giocare lui...
tutti dicono che bojan non puo fare il titolare.
tutti vogliono robinho dentro l'aereo per le spiaggie brasiliane.
tutti vogliono traore e nocerino fuori dalla balls.
tutti dicevano che muntari non era in condizione accetabile e che flamini era molto piu in forma.

insomma cosa poteva fare?
non posso criticare le scelte.

invece l'attegiamento della squadra e anche colpa sua.
avrei voluto vedere li elementi di maggiore esperienza aiutare i compagni.
avrei voluto vedere grinta.

ambrosini e boateng dovevano fare di piu almeno su questo punto.


----------



## morokan (13 Marzo 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> invece l'attegiamento della squadra e anche colpa sua.
> avrei voluto vedere li elementi di maggiore esperienza aiutare i compagni.
> avrei voluto vedere grinta.
> 
> ambrosini e boateng dovevano fare di piu almeno su questo punto.



mi sembra abbia sbraitato....viste le volte che ha bevuto......ma se non ti danno ascolto o non riescono, che colpa ne ha lui?
gente, rendiamoci conto che questi quà non ti fanno vedere la palla, mentre noi, montolivo a parte , non riusciamo a fare 2 passaggi di fila, manca qualità, e non è che allegri ci possa fare qualcosa in questo,non era un mostro 15 giorni fà, e non è lo scarsone oggi, è un ottimo allenatore con pochi giocatori di qualità.


----------



## patriots88 (13 Marzo 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Il Milan aveva 2 gol di VANTAGGIO. Non era a noi di fare possesso palla o attacare.
> 
> Il Milan doveva SOLO difendere il vantaggio. Allegri ha sbagliato la formazione. punto.



per difendere ci abbiamo pure provato. Ma cosa vuoi fare con messi che fa un gol come il primo? lol

Poi chi doveva mettere di diverso? Muntari? I giocatori sono quelli e non sarebbe cambiato nulla.

Quando gente come xavi, iniesta e messi decide di giocare a calcio seriamente non ce n'e' per nessuno.


----------



## Djici (13 Marzo 2013)

ma non ho detto che non abbia gridato.
il problema e che i giocatori non sono scesi in campo con la paura invece di scendere in campo cpn la voglia di spaccare il mondo.

non dico che avemo vinto 5 a 0 ma almeno li avremmo fatti sudare... e non vincere comodamente.

la colpa e di ogni singolo giocatore perche a quei livelli non dovresti avere bisogno di uno che ti carica.
ma devo dire che esistono persone che ti possono dare una carica pazzesca con un semplice discorso.
forse allegri non e capace di questo... o forse sono i nostri giocatori che non sono capaci di ricevere il messagio...

per me quello che ci e mancato ieri e stato sopratutto un trascinatore IN CAMPO.
un baresi, un maldini, un gattuso, un gerrard.

e anche se fossimo usciti con un 5-0 ma con il giusto spirito non avrei detto nulla.


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Marzo 2013)

Per me ha sbagliato alcune cose, ma la colpa non è totalmente sua.


----------



## Harvey (13 Marzo 2013)

Secondo me se avesse cambiato modulo sarebbe stato CROCEFISSO da presidente, media e tifosi stessi. Al palo di Niang si è capito che non dovevamo passare, certe cose sono scritte e basta.


----------



## Gnagnazio (13 Marzo 2013)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> per difendere ci abbiamo pure provato. Ma cosa vuoi fare con messi che fa un gol come il primo? lol
> 
> Poi chi doveva mettere di diverso? Muntari? I giocatori sono quelli e non sarebbe cambiato nulla.
> 
> Quando gente come xavi, iniesta e messi decide di giocare a calcio seriamente non ce n'e' per nessuno.



Non abbiamo provato nulla per difendere. Poi abbiamo giocato in 4 3 3 quando dovevamo giocare in 4 5 1.

La partita l'abbiamo perduto in centrocampo, troppi bucchi. Il milan doveva giocare con 5 centrocampisti. Abbiamo preso 4 reti. E' un umiliazione. E dobbiamo essere contenti ? 
Non scherziamo. Con 2 gol di vantaggio, abbiamo giocato da schiffo.


----------



## Principe (13 Marzo 2013)

Per me dopo la partita dell'anno scorso con la fiorentina in caso guarda caso dopo Barcellona dove ha presentato una squadra da far ridere per me nn esiste piu come allenatore del Milan , ha perso uno scudetto che doveva vincere perché e' un perdente e rimarrà un perdente , non è' scarso nn ha la mentalità e la personalità per essere l'allenatore del Milan e nn l'avra' mai


----------



## Albijol (13 Marzo 2013)

A fine anno arrivederci e grazie, visto che abbiamo pochi soldi ci serve un allenatore più preparato tatticamente


----------



## Frikez (13 Marzo 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> A fine anno arrivederci e grazie, visto che abbiamo pochi soldi ci serve un allenatore più preparato tatticamente



Ma come? Non era il nuovo Messia della panchina che dava lezioni di calcio al mondo?


----------



## admin (13 Marzo 2013)

Purtroppo non è un allenatore fortunato (ed è una cosa gravissima per chi fa questo mestiere). Se ieri ci fosse stato Mourinho sulla panchina del Milan il tiro di Niang sarebbe entrato al 200%.


----------



## Andrea89 (13 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non è un allenatore fortunato (ed è una cosa gravissima per chi fa questo mestiere). Se ieri ci fosse stato Mourinho sulla panchina del Milan il tiro di Niang sarebbe entrato al 200%.


Io sono convinto che se quell'occasione fosse capitata a Pazzini avrebbe segnato.
La fortuna di Mourinho è spaventosa, per lui si scomodano anche vulcani dal nome impronunciabile.


----------



## prd7 (13 Marzo 2013)

Dai ragà la fortuna e la sfortuna non esistono. Non valutiamo un allenatore in base a forze esoteriche.
Ieri ha 0 colpe secondo me.


----------



## Albijol (13 Marzo 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma come? Non era il nuovo Messia della panchina che dava lezioni di calcio al mondo?



Io veramente sono un suo hater da tempo, e non per ieri, dove ha pochissime colpe.


----------



## Frikez (13 Marzo 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Io veramente sono un suo hater da tempo, e non per ieri, dove ha pochissime colpe.



Lo so


----------



## If Everyone Cared (13 Marzo 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> tadààààààààà [...]



sì sì, tutto molto bello e circostanziato, ma se non consegue quantomeno il terzo posto deve andare fuori dalle palle.


----------



## Jino (13 Marzo 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> sì sì, tutto molto bello e circostanziato, ma se non consegue quantomeno il terzo posto deve andare fuori dalle palle.



Beh è ovvio, andare in Champions è obiettivo minimo. La sua conferma dipende da questo.


----------



## runner (13 Marzo 2013)

Allegri ha contro quasi tutti da quando ha perso lo scudo l' anno scorso....

alcuni tifosi, la proprietà, alcuni ex giocatori e qualche altro personaggio.....

io invece l' ho sempre (o quasi) sostenuto per tanti motivi!!
il lavoro ottimo con i giovani
il suo futuro ruolo da organizzatore del lavoro
il sapere gestire bene lo stress
il sapere gestire gli attacchi che provengono ovunque
il sapere gestire la squadra

con questo non dico che sia un "guru" della tattica, ma di sicuro è cresciuto tantissimo ed è riuscito a ricostruire almeno un gruppo sule macerie di un rinnovo abbastanza discutibile nei modi e nei tempi!!


----------



## Principe (17 Marzo 2013)

Allenatore indecente che nn si merita nulla, gioco indecente da sempre , spero che se ne vada a fine stagione 2 3 o 4 posto chissenefrega , cambi abominevoli , indecente mettere in campo gente come bonera e traore!


----------



## Jino (17 Marzo 2013)

Con i cambia avrei fatto qualcosa di diverso. Comunque sorvoliamo, i tre punti erano ciò che conta.


----------



## Principe (17 Marzo 2013)

L'unica cosa che conta e' che questo allenatore va bene per la spal e nn per il Milan e c'è ne accorgeremo il prossimo anno dove se lo teniamo nn lotteremo neanche per sbaglio per lo scudetto mai è poi mai perché la Juve ha un gioco e la Juve dell'anno scorso nn e' più forte di questo Milan da quando è' arrivato balotelli


----------



## Dexter (17 Marzo 2013)

un allenatore buono da un punto di vista umano,il resto lasciamo perdere. tatticamente è un disastro,e probabilmente anche topo gigio farebbe cambi migliori. el shaarawy a quanto pare è rientrato negli spogliatoi,ed ha fatto bene...fossi stato in lui lo avrei anche mandato a quel paese.


----------



## Pivellino (17 Marzo 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> un allenatore buono da un punto di vista umano,il resto lasciamo perdere. tatticamente è un disastro,e probabilmente anche topo gigio farebbe cambi migliori. el shaarawy a quanto pare è rientrato negli spogliatoi,ed ha fatto bene...fossi stato in lui lo avrei anche mandato a quel paese.



Elsha che cominci anche ad andare sul fondo qualche volta invece di rientrare sistematicamente.
Infatti il secondo gol vedete come è venuto.
Sostituzione che ci stava alla grande IMO


----------



## Albijol (17 Marzo 2013)

Col gioco di oggi tra Fiore Napoli e Juve facciamo zero punti. Inventati qualcosa Acciuga, e soprattutto NON FAR GIOCARE BOATENG IN ATTACCO


----------



## cedgenin (17 Marzo 2013)

Allegri un buon allenatore per le piccole squadra. Non è al livello per una squadra come il Milan.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (17 Marzo 2013)

aeroplanino. <3


----------



## Tobi (18 Marzo 2013)

Montella sarebbe tantissima roba, considerando anche che Tassotti gli darebbe una grande mano per assimilare l'ambiente Milan.


----------



## Jino (18 Marzo 2013)

A prescindere da Allegri o Montella se a questa squadra non metti a disposizione tre acquisti fatti bene non puoi ambire a vincere qualcosa.

Mi riferisco ad un centrale, un centrocampista ed un attaccante.


----------



## Albijol (18 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> A prescindere da Allegri o Montella se a questa squadra non metti a disposizione tre acquisti fatti bene non puoi ambire a vincere qualcosa.
> 
> Mi riferisco ad un centrale, un centrocampista ed un attaccante.



Aggiungi un centrocampista e togli un attaccante


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Marzo 2013)

Rinnovo


----------



## Jino (18 Marzo 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Aggiungi un centrocampista e togli un attaccante



Aimè servirà pure un attaccante. Se Bojan e Robinho partono i soli Balotelli, Pazzini, El Shaarawy e Niang come attaccanti di ruolo non basta. Vero che ci sarà Saponara e Boateng spesso gioca li davanti, ma ciò non toglie che un attaccante esterno sia fondamentale.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Rinnovo



Rinnovo no dai, ha già un altro anno di contratto. Calma.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Rinnovo no dai, ha già un altro anno di contratto. Calma.



Secondo me è necessario, deve lavorare con calma e ha bisogno di fiducia dalla proprietà, sarebbe un bel segnale.


Penso che se lo sia ampiamente meritato.


----------



## Albijol (18 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Aimè servirà pure un attaccante.



Sì sì hai ragione ma io intendevo solo di titolari. E di titolari nuovi a centrocampo ne servono due.


----------



## Jino (19 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Secondo me è necessario, deve lavorare con calma e ha bisogno di fiducia dalla proprietà, sarebbe un bel segnale.
> 
> 
> Penso che se lo sia ampiamente meritato.



Oddio, ampiamente meritato. Sta facendo ne più ne meno il suo dovere.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Oddio, ampiamente meritato. Sta facendo ne più ne meno il suo dovere.


Mah, a inizio stagione pochi avrebbero pronosticato una simile situazione di classifica.


Oltretutto in Champions nonostante la batosta la nostra la considero una gran bella figura, soprattutto per i mezzi che avevamo a disposizione.


----------



## Jino (19 Marzo 2013)

Il campionato è talmente mediocre che nonostante la nostra rosa abbia parecchie lacunee siamo comunque una top. Se a te come allenatore ti danno in dono un Balotelli arrivare terzo è il minimo sindacale. Per questa serie A ti hanno comprato un campione che fa la differenza.


----------



## Albijol (19 Marzo 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il campionato è talmente mediocre che nonostante la nostra rosa abbia parecchie lacunee siamo comunque una top. Se a te come allenatore ti danno in dono un Balotelli arrivare terzo è il minimo sindacale. Per questa serie A ti hanno comprato un campione che fa la differenza.



Quoto, qua non si deve dimenticare che prima dell'arrivo di Mario eravamo QUINTI, e probabilmente lì staremo senza i suoi gol.


----------



## Principe (30 Marzo 2013)

La mediocrità fatta ad allenatore oggi si meritava il pareggio del Chievo indecente


----------



## The P (30 Marzo 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> La mediocrità fatta ad allenatore oggi si meritava il pareggio del Chievo indecente



da rossonero è dura dirlo, ma il chievo ci ha provato.
noi non abbiamo mai provato a fare il nostro dovere di chiuderla se non con qualche guizzo di elha e balo.

Il primo cambio al 39esimo con le due squadre stanchissime e la superiorità numerica poi è un qualcosa che noi umani non potremmo spiegarci mai...

basta basta basta


----------



## vota DC (30 Marzo 2013)

Mafioso noioso. L'altra volta era 5 gol, l'attacco è pure migliorato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Marzo 2013)

Niang prima doveva metterlo


----------



## AndrasWave (30 Marzo 2013)

Io sinceramente queste cose non le capisco. Allegri ha degli sprazi di poca lucidità allucinanti.
Ed è forse per questo che in europa alterna grandi prestazione a partite davvero imbarazzanti.

Si dia una regolata..


----------



## Principe (30 Marzo 2013)

Nn si può più puntare su di lui indipendentemente dai risultati sono ormai palesi i suoi limiti e se il prossimo anno vogliamo vincere bisogna cambiare allenatore il divario tra lui e conte e' disarmante


----------



## Tobi (30 Marzo 2013)

In italia a parte Conte non vedo altri migliori di lui. Montella fa.giocar bene ma raccoglie meno punti di quel che merita.forse.non é pronto per una big


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Marzo 2013)

People talk
Max win


----------



## Principe (30 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> People talk
> Max win



Per merito suo? No di sicuro caro anche oggi formazione sbagliata cambi inesistenti , capacità di leggere le partite inesistente


----------



## prebozzio (31 Marzo 2013)

Io oggi ho visto un ottimo Milan, ben organizzato e buono nello sviluppo del gioco.

Mi ha stupito un po' la gestione dei cambi e vedere Robinho titolare, ma alla fine Allegri ha avuto ragione.

Rispetto le idee di tutti però molte delle critiche che leggo mi sembrano ingiuste. Non so quanto calcio guardiate, io tanto e sinceramente non vedo tante squadre fare meglio di noi. I numeri poi sono con Allegri, se consideriamo il filotto messo dopo le prime otto-nove partite. Giocatori che stanno rendendo oltre ogni aspettativa, e tra questi c'è da mettere anche Balotelli.
Io sono molto soddisfatto della stagione di Max.


----------



## korma (31 Marzo 2013)

Abbiamo una rosa da sesto,settimo posto e siamo terzi...fa crescere i giovani,ha tenuto assieme una squadra come nessuno sarebbe riuscito a fare,io lo terrei ancora.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Marzo 2013)

korma ha scritto:


> *Abbiamo una rosa da sesto,settimo posto e siamo terzi*...fa crescere i giovani,ha tenuto assieme una squadra come nessuno sarebbe riuscito a fare,io lo terrei ancora.


Abbiamo una rosa da scudetto e lo sta dimostrando, sono stati i primi due mesi a penalizzarci pesantemente.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io oggi ho visto un ottimo Milan, ben organizzato e buono nello sviluppo del gioco.
> 
> Mi ha stupito un po' la gestione dei cambi e vedere Robinho titolare, ma alla fine Allegri ha avuto ragione.
> 
> ...


Noi stiamo andando una bomba, altroché, roba da scudetto se non fosse per quelle 8 giornate, mannaggia...


----------



## iceman. (31 Marzo 2013)

Non sta facendo bene , sta facendo piu' che bene. Ma qui il 60% del merito e' di balotelli, ha portato entusiasmo a palate roba che manco ibra.


----------



## Albijol (31 Marzo 2013)

Senza Balo avremmo più o meno i punti del Catania, noi stiamo vincendo le partite NONOSTANTE Allegri, la verità è questa.


----------



## Djici (31 Marzo 2013)

al tifoso in generale (non solo ai milanisti) manca la coerenza.

ora vinciamo solo grazie a l'entusiasmo che ha portato balotelli?

i primi mesi sono stati un incubo... proprio perche si partiva con un 4312 

con ANTONINI e ACERBI TITOLARI in difesa.
con un de sciglio che mostrava buonissime cose ma non ancora la qualita del titolare del milan e della nazionale
con un abate stanco e infortunato.
con un constant che non era ancora pronto a fare il terzino.
con de jong in un ruolo che non aveva mai fatto e arrivato proprio alla fine.
con nocerino e boateng che sono inutili senza ibra.
con montolivo che era nuovo (ma che faceva gia la differenza in mezzo a questo centrocampo)
con muntari infortunato.
con flamini che non sapeva neanche come ringraziare dio per avere firmato per il milan.
con un robinho inesistente e un pato pure peggio.
con il faraone che non era ancora diventato il faraone di oggi (graie Mangia !).
con pazzini in mezzo... dove non arrivava mezzo pallone giocabile.
con bojan arrivato proprio alla fine e che non ha avuto tempo per ambientarsi.
con niang che non era ancora pronto a giocare in serie a.
con ze eduardo... no, lui no.

quello che sembrava essere il nostro migliore giocatore era EMANUELSON.

ha dovuto provarle tutte per trovare il modulo giusto... e per trovare il giocatore giusto per mettere al posto giusto.
se avesse avuto la rosa AL COMPLETO per il raduno non facevamo lo schifo che abbiamo fatto.

rendetevi conto che ad un certo punto abbiamo giocato con la difesa a 3!!!

e il morale era sotto ZERO.

la squadra con cui si partiva in questa stagione era :

abbiati
abate-mexes-bonera(zapata)-antonini
montolivo-dejong-nocerino
boateng
pazzini-robinho.

roba che se avessimo giocato tutto l'anno con questi 11 avrei fatto festa ai 40 punti.

se l'anno prossimo compriamo verratti (non per forza lui... uno con le sue caretteristiche) in mezzo al campo vederete tutto un altro milan.
non e che allegri decide di fare giocare male le sue squadre eh.

per me ha fatto i miracoli... cosi come il faraone, montolivo, balotelli constant e de sciglio.


----------



## prebozzio (31 Marzo 2013)

Sono d'accordo con [MENTION=40]Djici[/MENTION], è una cosa che dico da tempo: la rosa del Milan può essere considerata da scudetto ORA, alla luce della crescita esponenziale fatta da molti giocatori e dalla quadratura del cerchio trovata da Allegri, ma a ottobre quando dicevamo che sulla carta eravamo sotto Juventus, Fiorentina, Roma, Inter, Napoli, non eravamo pazzi, era vero.
I valori rispetto a mesi fa sono cambiati molto. Per fare un esempio facile facile, contro Malta in campo c'erano cinque giocatori del Milan titolari in Nazionale. A settembre?

Questo è lo scotto da pagare con squadre giovani, con giocatori alla prima esperienza in grandissime squadre, e di dare agli allenatori le squadre al completo il 31 agosto. Il calcio non è una scienza esatta, non si inventa niente, ci vuole tanto lavoro quotidiano per ottenere risultati. Nessuno ha la bacchetta magica.


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Marzo 2013)

Non posso piu dire niente...

A settembre/ottobre eravamo dati per serie B, eravamo terz ultimi. La nostra stagione sembrava chiusa, crocefissa...

Ed ora stiamo qui terzi,cioe vale a dire CL, a +6 dalla quarta

Abbiamo vinto contro il Barca, cosa che era utopica. Se quella palla gol di niang entrava parlavamo di altra roba. Ma siamo usciti dignitosamente.. poi se Balo poteva giocare la CL... 

Guardiamo la realta ragà.. quello che sta facendo è un miracolo. Alla fine abbiamo perso il blocco di centrali più forti al mondo, uno dei più forti attaccanti al mondo... delle colonne del centrocampo...

Ed ha dovuto ritrovarsi una squadra tutta nuova...è riuscito a limitare i danni in pochi mesi e riuscire a ricostruire tutto...

Poi scusate se poco con bonera, meces, zapata altri cessi abbiamo subito 0 gol in 4 partite consecutive abbiamo una solidità difensiva ed abbiamo un grande posseso palla.. e parliamo con gente come muntari, flamini, e altri macellai in mezzo


----------



## jaws (31 Marzo 2013)

Visto che a quanto pare Allegri non può prendersi i meriti delle vittorie e qualcuno se li deve prendere, me li prendo io; tutti daccordo?


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Visto che a quanto pare Allegri non può prendersi i meriti delle vittorie e qualcuno se li deve prendere, me li prendo io; tutti daccordo?



Bravo Jaws complimenti!


----------



## Brain84 (31 Marzo 2013)

Sarò un disco rotto ma io continuo a pensare che Allegri sia il miglior allenatore che possiamo avere attualmente. Ha la mentalità per questo nuovo Milan, sa lanciare i giovani (eredità presa dal Cagliari secondo me) sa mantenere i nervi saldi e sa capire quando un giocatore può essere adatto in un ruolo piuttosto che in un altro. Ma il suo più grande pregio è saper gestire i giovani in maniera perfetta. Aspetta che siano maturi per non bruciarli e infatti nessun giovane arrivato da noi si è bruciato, anzi è stato valorizzato (Bojan è un caso patologico).
Continuando con Allegri si darebbe seguito al famoso progetto "Cantera" lanciato dal Milan qualche tempo fa e potremo seriamente pensare allo scudetto il prossimo anno. Se invece Max dovesse lasciarci, non metterei la mano sul fuoco che tutto questo potrebbe avvenire.


----------



## Frikez (31 Marzo 2013)

È da tenere anche per la prossima stagione, tanto quest'anno Montella non lo liberano.

Quest'anno ha la scusa della rosa completamente stravolta, vediamo il prossimo se partiremo di nuovo male come suo solito.


----------



## Jino (31 Marzo 2013)

Sono sempre stato un detrattore di Allegri, ma bisogna dare a cesare quel che è di cesare, ha ridato a questa squadra una fase difensiva ed una solidità, fondamentale per ottenere qualsiasi tipo di risultato. Raggiungerà la coppa campioni e sarò il primo a volerlo anche anno prossimo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (31 Marzo 2013)

Sta facendo troppo bene per non confermarlo


----------



## jaws (31 Marzo 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Bravo Jaws complimenti!



grazie


----------



## Principe (31 Marzo 2013)

Colui che ha preferito de Jong a verratti ( perché tra ingaggio e cartellino costava più de Jong ) ecco cos'è allegri.... Poi ci si lamenta della scarsa qualità a metà campo ..., e' lui che nn vuole la qualità a metà campo , vabbe parole a vanvera sono il primo a dire che nn contesto i risultati ma il modo l'idea di calcio.... La lettura delle partite e i cambi sono da mediocre e un mediocre resterà


----------



## Harvey (31 Marzo 2013)

Quando arrivano buoni giocatori il mercato lo fa Galliani e l'allenatore non mette bocca (come da sempre al Milan a quanto si dice), quando prendiamo De Jong al posto di Verratti (ammesso che sia mai stata vagliata l'opzione di prendere l'ex Pescara) è stata una scelta di Allegri 

Comunque per quanto riguarda l'idea di calcio del mister e il modo in cui gioca la squadra niente da dire, può piacere o meno...


----------



## Devil May Cry (31 Marzo 2013)

Va ASSOLUTAMENTE mandato via a fine stagione..Sono veramente stufo di vederlo in panca..Robinho fino all'83esimo è stata una pugnalata al cuore..Ma come si fa???Come si fa a tenere un simile scarsone fino all'83esimo??Soprattutto se si ha in panca Niang...Vogliamo parlare di Muntari??Muntari addirittura si è fatto tutta la partita..Allucinante.

Parliamo anche del fatto che solo lui riesce a vedere Boateng come attaccante...Agghiacciante.Abbiamo problemi a centrocampo e lui che fa??Mette costantemente fuori ruolo il Boa..Boateng deve giocare a centrocampo e basta.


Abbiati
Abate - Mexes - Zapata - De Sciglio

Boateng - Montolivo - Flamini 

Niang - Balotelli - El Shaarawy.


No non parlatemi di squadra scarsa.



Principe ha scritto:


> Colui che ha preferito de Jong a verratti ( perché tra ingaggio e cartellino costava più de Jong ) ecco cos'è allegri.... Poi ci si lamenta della scarsa qualità a metà campo ..., e' lui che nn vuole la qualità a metà campo , vabbe parole a vanvera sono il primo a dire che nn contesto i risultati ma il modo l'idea di calcio.... La lettura delle partite e i cambi sono da mediocre e un mediocre resterà



Quoto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Marzo 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Colui che ha preferito de Jong a verratti ( perché tra ingaggio e cartellino costava più de Jong ) ecco cos'è allegri.... Poi ci si lamenta della scarsa qualità a metà campo ..., e' lui che nn vuole la qualità a metà campo , vabbe parole a vanvera sono il primo a dire che nn contesto i risultati ma il modo l'idea di calcio.... La lettura delle partite e i cambi sono da mediocre e un mediocre resterà


Certo Allegri ha detto a Galliani di prendere De Jong e non Verratti.


----------



## Frikez (31 Marzo 2013)

Ma Verratti non l'abbiamo mai trattato dai su, il mercato al Milan non lo fa l'allenatore..basta con sta storia.
Il problema di Allegri è la sua (non) idea di gioco..i primi 2 anni era per colpa di Ibra, quest'anno per la rivoluzione estiva, vediamo il prossimo e poi tiriamo le somme..altro che rinnovo per il terzo posto.


----------



## Jino (31 Marzo 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> *Colui che ha preferito de Jong a verratti* ( perché tra ingaggio e cartellino costava più de Jong ) ecco cos'è allegri.... Poi ci si lamenta della scarsa qualità a metà campo ..., e' lui che nn vuole la qualità a metà campo , vabbe parole a vanvera sono il primo a dire che nn contesto i risultati ma il modo l'idea di calcio.... La lettura delle partite e i cambi sono da mediocre e un mediocre resterà



Questa mi pare un poco una boiata sinceramente. Quando mai c'è stato un ballottaggio tra i due in sede di mercato!?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Va ASSOLUTAMENTE mandato via a fine stagione..Sono veramente stufo di vederlo in panca..Robinho fino all'83esimo è stata una pugnalata al cuore..Ma come si fa???Come si fa a tenere un simile scarsone fino all'83esimo??Soprattutto se si ha in panca Niang...Vogliamo parlare di Muntari??Muntari addirittura si è fatto tutta la partita..Allucinante.
> 
> Parliamo anche del fatto che solo lui riesce a vedere Boateng come attaccante...Agghiacciante.Abbiamo problemi a centrocampo e lui che fa??Mette costantemente fuori ruolo il Boa..Boateng deve giocare a centrocampo e basta.
> 
> ...



Niang ieri è rimasto in panchina per il motivo che il giorno prima il mister ha spiegato, ossia ha avuto febbre.


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Marzo 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Per merito suo? No di sicuro caro anche oggi formazione sbagliata cambi inesistenti , capacità di leggere le partite inesistente



Ma chi, suo ? 

Ma no...


----------



## 2515 (31 Marzo 2013)

avere la terza miglior difesa con questa difesa?


----------



## peppe75 (1 Aprile 2013)

ora è venuto il momento di cominciare a fare un pò di turn over tipo cominciando ad inserire gente come Salamon Zaccardo e anche udite udite lo stesso Cristante....insomma rinfrescare un pò la squadra...in modo tale da essere sempre pronti e freschi a terminare nel miglior dei modi questa stagione...passando direttamente in champions...secondo me è la migliore cosa!


----------



## robs91 (1 Aprile 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> avere la terza miglior difesa con questa difesa?



Beh non è che le altre squadre abbiano chissà quali difese.Il Napoli gioca con Campagnaro,Britos(!) e il fratello scarso di Cannavaro,l'Inter con Ranocchia, che fa una cappella a partita,(basta vedere gli insulti che riceve su interfans) e Juan Jesus che è ancora molto acerbo,la Fiorentina con Rodriguez che era il compagno di reparto di Zapata nel retrocesso Villareal e Savic scarto del City.La Lazio con Biava e Dias che hanno un buon rendimento ma non sono proprio eccezionali e la stessa Juve con Bonucci che in Nazionale fa ridere ecc...


----------



## Albijol (1 Aprile 2013)

Sta storia che il Milan ha una squadra di bidoni e che Allegri sta facendo il miracolo ormai ha stancato, poteva avere un senso ad agosto quando non si poteva prevedere che:
-Elsha era così forte
-Desciglio futuro da campione
-Constant ottimo terzino
-Niang ottime potenzialità gia espresse a parte i gol
-Monto nel top 3 dei migliori centrocampisti della serie A
-avremmo preso il miglior attaccante italiano e uno dei top al mondo

Ad oggi con l'ingresso di Balo siamo la seconda squadra come valore della rosa, quindi se arriviamo terzi nessuna santificazione ad Acciughina please.


----------



## prebozzio (1 Aprile 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Sta storia che il Milan ha una squadra di bidoni e che Allegri sta facendo il miracolo ormai ha stancato, poteva avere un senso ad agosto quando non si poteva prevedere che:
> -Elsha era così forte
> -Desciglio futuro da campione
> -Constant ottimo terzino
> ...


E lui non ha il minimo merito nella valorizzazione di questi giocatori?


----------



## Ena (1 Aprile 2013)

La santificazione più che altro è per dove siamo partiti, Allegri ha fatto una rimonta impressionante..


----------



## Albijol (1 Aprile 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> E lui non ha il minimo merito nella valorizzazione di questi giocatori?



Un po' sì, ma qui si sta esagerando. IMHO ovviamente.


----------



## prebozzio (1 Aprile 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Un po' sì, ma qui si sta esagerando. IMHO ovviamente.


Io sono d'accordo che non si debba esagerare nei giudizi entusiastici, ma giudico nel complesso la stagione di Allegri buona.

Non sono a priori contro un cambio di allenatore, a patto però che si vada su un upgrade certo... Allegri per un Donadoni non lo cambierei, Allegri per un Guardiola sì. Altrimenti per me si può andare avanti con Max, che sul campo la conferma se l'è meritata.


----------



## 2515 (1 Aprile 2013)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> ora è venuto il momento di cominciare a fare un pò di turn over tipo cominciando ad inserire gente come Salamon Zaccardo e anche udite udite lo stesso Cristante....insomma rinfrescare un pò la squadra...in modo tale da essere sempre pronti e freschi a terminare nel miglior dei modi questa stagione...passando direttamente in champions...secondo me è la migliore cosa!



ora non credo proprio visto il tour de force, salamon e cristante penso faranno qualche presenza come de sciglio l'anno scorso, ma solo quando avremo il posto diretto per la Champions assicurato.


----------



## Frikez (1 Aprile 2013)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> ora è venuto il momento di cominciare a fare un pò di turn over tipo cominciando ad inserire gente come Salamon Zaccardo e anche udite udite lo stesso Cristante....insomma rinfrescare un pò la squadra...in modo tale da essere sempre pronti e freschi a terminare nel miglior dei modi questa stagione...passando direttamente in champions...secondo me è la migliore cosa!



Ma anche no, non è tempo di fare esperimenti..da qui a fine campionato giocheranno i soliti noti.


----------



## Jino (1 Aprile 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> avere la terza miglior difesa con questa difesa?



C'è da dire che ora la difesa è in linea con le sue capacità, ad inizio stagione eravamo molto al di sotto delle nostre possibilità. Ma più che difesa io parlerei di fase difensiva. E' chiaro che nel rimettere in piedi una fase difensiva c'è un merito di Allegri e lo staff.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (1 Aprile 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Sta storia che il Milan ha una squadra di bidoni e che Allegri sta facendo il miracolo ormai ha stancato, poteva avere un senso ad agosto quando non si poteva prevedere che:
> -Elsha era così forte
> -Desciglio futuro da campione
> -Constant ottimo terzino
> ...



Abdijol e basta dai. Arrenditi all'evidenza.
Hai l'organico dell'Atalanta e grazie ad Allegri ti ritrovi davanti allo squadrone di Stramaccioni e alla Fiorentina di Batistuta. Cos'altro vuoi? 
Piuttosto dovresti solo ringraziare il nostro caro AD se potrai vedere anche l'anno prossimo altre lezioni di calcio al mondo del grande Max.
Sei un ingrato
vergogna


----------



## The Ripper (2 Aprile 2013)

gli comprassero un centrale SERIO e un centrocampista che sappia giocare a Calcio.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (2 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> e un centrocampista che sappia giocare a Calcio.



perché, in panchina si sente solo?


----------



## Djici (2 Aprile 2013)

ripeto : 
date a allegri il pirlo ancelottiano o quello juventino (non certo quello che non era piu motivato e voleva partire) e lui lo fa giocare.
xavi o iniesta, hamsik o verrati, aquilani (e lasciatelo libero di schierarlo), lodi, hernanes e lui gioca con quelli giocatori...

ma voi pensate veramente che lui sogna di schierare un centrocampo con ambrosini, gattuso, flamini, traore, muntari ????

quelli sono i giocatori che ha.
quelli sono i giocatori che li hanno comprato.

e lui quelli schiera.

forse sembrera assurdo a certi utenti ma esiste un regolamente che dice che lui non puo schierare i centrocampisti del barca, del psg, del bayern, del united o della juve.

prima si voleva solo spendere il meno possibile e quindi si prendevano solo falegnami.
ora qualche euro lo spendiamo quindi un giocatore tecnicamente bravo (anche se non e un fuoriclasse) arrivera.


----------



## Albijol (2 Aprile 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> .
> 
> ma voi pensate veramente che lui sogna di schierare un centrocampo con ambrosini, gattuso, flamini, traore, muntari ????



I giocatori di qualità a basso costo c'erano eccome: valero, aquilani, lodi e cigarini. Tutti giocatori che complessivamente costavano meno di De Jong (che sono sicuro ha voluto lui) che si prende quasi quattro milioni netti l'anno.


----------



## peppe75 (2 Aprile 2013)

è chiaro che adesso toccherà a lui farci vedere vedere di che pasta è fatto in queste tre partite determinanti per la stagione..e soprattutto ne vale la sua permanenza al Milan! vediamo se è qualcosa di più di un semplice allenatore o....io ho sempre visto che va tutto bene quando azzecca la formazione iniziale con cambi solo per far rifiatare il singolo giocatore...ma quando sbaglia la formazione va in panico completo...non ricordo un cambio che è stato determinante per l'esito della partita...o per lo meno solo in un episodio credo...speriamo bene che è maturato da questo punto di vista...


----------



## 2515 (2 Aprile 2013)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> è chiaro che adesso toccherà a lui farci vedere vedere di che pasta è fatto in queste tre partite determinanti per la stagione..e soprattutto ne vale la sua permanenza al Milan! vediamo se è qualcosa di più di un semplice allenatore o....io ho sempre visto che va tutto bene quando azzecca la formazione iniziale con cambi solo per far rifiatare il singolo giocatore...ma quando sbaglia la formazione va in panico completo...non ricordo un cambio che è stato determinante per l'esito della partita...o per lo meno solo in un episodio credo...speriamo bene che è maturato da questo punto di vista...



allegri quando progetta bene una partita è in grado di battere chiunque, il problema è quando la squadra avversaria segna subito, come il barcellona quest'anno, o c'è un aiuto arbitrale che penalizza psicologicamente la gara, come con la juve l'anno scorso. Se la squadra non subisce una delle due cose e allegri ha preparato la partita come si deve il milan vince sempre.


----------



## Jino (2 Aprile 2013)

Io ero il suo primo detrattore, quando giocava con quel folle 4-3-1-2, con un uomo dietro alle punte che da noi non esiste. A scapito di un 4-3-3 che avrebbe valorizzato di più il nostro buonissimo parco attaccanti. 

Se si vuole il bel gioco non basta avere giocatori di talento li davanti, ma gente in mezzo al campo che sappia trattare il pallone e Montolivo a parte stiamo messi davvero male. 

Allegri negli ultimi mesi ha ritrovato la cosa più importante, la solidità di squadra. Avete visto come siamo cresciuti in compattezza? In fase difensiva? Prima si prendeva gol ad ogni palla inattiva, si prendevano 2-3 gol a partita. Adesso la squadra c'è, è compatta e i risultati sono arrivati per questo motivo.


----------



## runner (2 Aprile 2013)

ok non sapevo dove scrivere questo mio commento, ma in questo topic e Dllegri e dopo il commento molto costruttivo di Jino voglio buttare lì una mia sensazione e idea....

prendendo spunto dalla nostra storia e dalle persone che attualmente fanno parte del nostro staff tecnico ho alcune considerazioni da sottoporvi come idee per il futuro

si è parlato di "nuova cantera rossonera" di staff tecnico dalle giovanili alla prima squadra dove si gioca con al massimo due schemi tattici e dove in continuazione vengono valorizzati i giovani, si è parlato inoltre di una rosa di prima squadra formata al massimo di 25 elementi fissi e di integrazione con giocatori provenienti dal settore giovanile.
Aggiungo poi il fatto di volere valorizzare per qualche anno San Siro, ma con l' idea in futuro di avere un nostro stadio di proprietà, ragionamento che vede anche la modifica delle attuali sedi amministrative, spostamenti insomma che hanno come denominatore comune il cambiamento e il rinnovamento verso la modernizzazione.

Per quanto riguarda l' attualità penso che Allegri per mandare avanti intanto il progetto tattico stia puntando ad avere un modulo che possa rendere possibile tutto questo, ovvero il 4 - 3- 3 con un tridente largo e la punta centrale.
Proprio per questo il prossimo anno vedo bene come parco attaccanti Elsha - Balo - Niang e come diretti sostituti Emanuelson - Pazzini - Boateng, per risparmiare e prendere finalmente un difensore centrale di alto livello e un centrocampista coi "piedi buoni" (anche se so già che Cristante ci darà tante soddisfazioni).

Voi che ne dite?
Servirà qualcosa di molto diverso?


----------



## Principe (2 Aprile 2013)

La santificazione di allegri nn la si sopporta un giorno che sia questa o la prossima stagione vi accorgerete dell'errore di valutazione che avete fatto , e come dicevano bene altri utenti con gli stessi soldi di de Jong di poteva prendere un giocatore te unico quindi è' l'allenatore che ha preferito un altro giocatore fisico , inoltre si poteva vendere nocerino che quest estate aveva mercato e che poi invece e' stato spedito in panchina per tt la stagione


----------



## jaws (2 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> La santificazione di allegri nn la si sopporta un giorno che sia questa o la prossima stagione vi accorgerete dell'errore di valutazione che avete fatto , e come dicevano bene altri utenti con gli stessi soldi di de Jong di poteva prendere un giocatore te unico quindi è' l'allenatore che ha preferito un altro giocatore fisico , inoltre si poteva vendere nocerino che quest estate aveva mercato e che poi invece e' stato spedito in panchina per tt la stagione



Nel milan l'allenatore storicamente non si occupa di calciomercato.
Però se proprio vuoi fare questi discorsi allora dovresti fare una standing ovation di 30 minuti ad Allegri per aver preso Niang e non Ze Eduardo


----------



## prebozzio (2 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> La santificazione di allegri nn la si sopporta un giorno che sia questa o la prossima stagione vi accorgerete dell'errore di valutazione che avete fatto , e come dicevano bene altri utenti con gli stessi soldi di de Jong di poteva prendere un giocatore te unico quindi è' l'allenatore che ha preferito un altro giocatore fisico , inoltre si poteva vendere nocerino che quest estate aveva mercato e che poi invece e' stato spedito in panchina per tt la stagione


Premetto, non dovrei ma pare che qui o si ami o si odi (per voi le vie di mezzo non esistono), che io giudico Allegri solo dai fatti e non sono un suo grandissimo ammiratore.

Questa storia di Verratti francamente ha stufato. E' risaputo che al Milan il mercato lo faccia la dirigenza, tanto che dite in molti "Balotelli l'ha preso Galliani, Allegri voleva Astori e l'avrebbe messo in attacco". Verratti in Italia era promesso alla Juventus, fuori il Psg si è mosso più concretamente e là è finito. Su Verratti il Milan era dai tempi degli esordi al Pescara, se non ha mai fatto l'affondo decisivo evidentemente in società non sono mai stati pienamente convinti di lui. Che poi Allegri abbia detto sì a De Jong è un altro discorso, l'ha fatto a fine agosto, mica gli hanno detto di scegliere tra Verratti e De Jong. E poi non è stato lui a dire che con De Jong eravamo a pari della Juve.
Nocerino poteva avere mercato, ma veniva da una grande stagione ed era considerato un punto fermo. Poi, successivamente, non è riuscito a confermarsi. Con la sfera di cristallo, prevedendo il futuro, poteva anche essere ceduto.

Se al Milan c'è un nuovo corso diamo merito a chi ha fatto cestinare i Ronaldinho, Seedorf, Gattuso, Inzaghi, Zambrotta etc. La nuova politica ha potuto avere inizio perché Allegri con i fatti ha dimostrato che senza senatori si poteva vivere lo stesso, e anche meglio.

Ha rifiutato Ze Eduardo, per fare un esempio.

Che poi Allegri abbia anche molti limiti è evidente, non è il migliore e mai lo sarà. Ma diamogli i giusti meriti.


----------



## Principe (2 Aprile 2013)

Ma almeno li leggete o rispondete tipo robot ? Lo dico per l'ultima volta poi basta, in Italia ci sono società tipo il Milan dove effettivamente il mercato lo fa si la società ma su indicazione tecnica dell'allenatore ovvero se allegri chiede uno tecnico a centrocampo nn gli comprano de Jong, lasciate perdere verratti che era un esempio per dire che de Jong e' costato parecchio e perciò con gli stessi soldi ( ovviamente nn e' allegri che sceglie quanto spendere) si poteva prendere un altro tipo di giocatore , perciò allegri ha chiesto un certo tipo di giocatore davanti alla difesa perché era andato via van Bommel e lui nn voleva un regista alla pizarro alla Pirlo alla xavi okey ? Mi sembra piuttosto chiaro questa e' stata una scelta dell'allenatore nn della società che avendo ricevuto una certa richiesta tecnica e' andata a prendere quel tipo di giocatore , fatevene una ragione ad allegri nn piace la qualità a metà campo .


----------



## prebozzio (2 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ma almeno li leggete o rispondete tipo robot ? Lo dico per l'ultima volta poi basta, in Italia ci sono società tipo il Milan dove effettivamente il mercato lo fa si la società ma su indicazione tecnica dell'allenatore ovvero se allegri chiede uno tecnico a centrocampo nn gli comprano de Jong, lasciate perdere verratti che era un esempio per dire che de Jong e' costato parecchio e perciò con gli stessi soldi ( ovviamente nn e' allegri che sceglie quanto spendere) si poteva prendere un altro tipo di giocatore , perciò allegri ha chiesto un certo tipo di giocatore davanti alla difesa perché era andato via van Bommel e lui nn voleva un regista alla pizarro alla Pirlo alla xavi okey ? Mi sembra piuttosto chiaro questa e' stata una scelta dell'allenatore nn della società che avendo ricevuto una certa richiesta tecnica e' andata a prendere quel tipo di giocatore , fatevene una ragione ad allegri nn piace la qualità a metà campo .


Ad Allegri piacciono centrocampisti completi, che è diverso. Guarda Montolivo, guarda prima Aquilani: con lui hanno sempre giocato (è stata la società a fare fuori Alberto). Chiaramente pezzi così costano molto sul mercato: un Nainggolan costa quindici milioni, uno Dzemaili o un Lazzari costano quanto De Jong. Ovviamente Borja Valero sarebbe stato una soluzione fantastica, ma operazioni del genere richiedono un fitto lavoro di osservatori e dirigenti: Pradé non l'ha messa in tasca solo al Milan, ma a tutti i grandi club europei. Ad Allegri piacevano Asamoah e Hamsik, tanto per fare due esempi di giocatori diversi ma completi. Non Biondini e Pazienza.
In questo momento giochiamo con un difensore forte soprattutto nel far ripartire l'azione (Mexes), abbiamo Constant che è stato trasformato da centrocampista a terzino (un difensivista a oltranza farebbe l'opposto, avanzerebbe un giocatore), Montolivo, tre attaccanti veri. Ci fossero giocatori di qualità e completi a centrocampo, sono sicuro troverebbero spazio.
Finché non abbiamo la prova restano tutte chiacchiere da bar, in un senso e nell'altro.


----------



## bargnani83 (2 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ma almeno li leggete o rispondete tipo robot ? Lo dico per l'ultima volta poi basta, in Italia ci sono società tipo il Milan dove effettivamente il mercato lo fa si la società ma su indicazione tecnica dell'allenatore ovvero se allegri chiede uno tecnico a centrocampo nn gli comprano de Jong, lasciate perdere verratti che era un esempio per dire che de Jong e' costato parecchio e perciò con gli stessi soldi ( ovviamente nn e' allegri che sceglie quanto spendere) si poteva prendere un altro tipo di giocatore , perciò allegri ha chiesto un certo tipo di giocatore davanti alla difesa perché era andato via van Bommel e lui nn voleva un regista alla pizarro alla Pirlo alla xavi okey ? Mi sembra piuttosto chiaro questa e' stata una scelta dell'allenatore nn della società che avendo ricevuto una certa richiesta tecnica e' andata a prendere quel tipo di giocatore , fatevene una ragione ad allegri nn piace la qualità a metà campo .



se in estate il milan tra l'ultra trentenne pizarro e de jong prendeva il primo via turati veniva incendiata.poi ci si dimentica dell'estate assurda che la società ha passato.


----------



## Principe (2 Aprile 2013)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> se in estate il milan tra l'ultra trentenne pizarro e de jong prendeva il primo via turati veniva incendiata.poi ci si dimentica dell'estate assurda che la società ha passato.



Ah ma ancora ???? Parlo di caratteristiche di un giocatore nn di prendere pizarro , e' lui che ha scelto un giocatore alla de Jong e nn un giocatore tecnico ci vuole poco a capirlo


----------



## Albijol (2 Aprile 2013)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> se in estate il milan tra l'ultra trentenne pizarro e de jong prendeva il primo via turati veniva incendiata.poi ci si dimentica dell'estate assurda che la società ha passato.



LOL ma chi cavolo lo voleva De Jong (a parte quel mediocre di Allegri)


----------



## bargnani83 (3 Aprile 2013)

e ze eduardo se non era per il mediocre adeso sarebbe a pascolare per milanello.io sono convinto che della lista fatta da galliani ad allegri de jong fosse il meno scarso.non ho fonti ma resto di questa convinzione.


----------



## Jino (3 Aprile 2013)

Io un allenatore che preferisce uno scarso ad uno forte lo devo ancora trovare a questo mondo. Ad Allegri non piacciono le pippe, piacciono i giocatori forti. Ad Allegri non piacciono i giocatori di qualità? No, ad esser precisi ad Allegri non piacciono i giocatori SOLO di qualità. Ad Allegri piacciono i giocatori completi che facciano entrambe le fasi. Se deve scegliere tra un giocatore solo di quantità o solo di qualità allora si preferisce il giocatore solo di quantità. 

Ma il mio discorso è ben diverso da quello che sento da alcune persone, secondo le quali il nostro mister ha un debole per le pippe con i piedi a banana.


----------



## jaws (3 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io un allenatore che preferisce uno scarso ad uno forte lo devo ancora trovare a questo mondo. Ad Allegri non piacciono le pippe, piacciono i giocatori forti. Ad Allegri non piacciono i giocatori di qualità? No, ad esser precisi ad Allegri non piacciono i giocatori SOLO di qualità. Ad Allegri piacciono i giocatori completi che facciano entrambe le fasi. Se deve scegliere tra un giocatore solo di quantità o solo di qualità allora si preferisce il giocatore solo di quantità.
> 
> Ma il mio discorso è ben diverso da quello che sento da alcune persone, secondo le quali il nostro mister ha un debole per le pippe con i piedi a banana.



Quoto tutto


----------



## 2515 (3 Aprile 2013)

Quindi Ibra, Robinho, Van Bommel, Balotelli, Montolivo, El Shaarawy e Cassano Allegri non li ha voluti, ma ha voluto solo gli altri? Interessante..


----------



## Principe (3 Aprile 2013)

Cioè ma vii rendete conto di cosa scrivete ?? Perché adesso i giocatori di sola qualità nn vanno bene ? Iniesta e' un giocatore di sola qualità infinita ma di sola qualità quindi siete voi che state confermando che lui nn vuole giocatori di sola qualità ..... Il discorso e' esattamente questo cigarini senza essere nulla lo avessimo avuto quest'anno nel nostro centrocampo sarebbe stato oro colato , e secondo voi se allegri chiedeva cigarini nn lo prendevano ? Dai dai ma veramente siete in malafede


----------



## runner (3 Aprile 2013)

Allegri non è un osservatore, Allegri non è il direttore sportivo

Allegri è l' allenatore


----------



## jaws (3 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Cioè ma vii rendete conto di cosa scrivete ?? Perché adesso i giocatori di sola qualità nn vanno bene ? Iniesta e' un giocatore di sola qualità infinita ma di sola qualità quindi siete voi che state confermando che lui nn vuole giocatori di sola qualità ..... Il discorso e' esattamente questo cigarini senza essere nulla lo avessimo avuto quest'anno nel nostro centrocampo sarebbe stato oro colato , e secondo voi se allegri chiedeva cigarini nn lo prendevano ? Dai dai ma veramente siete in malafede



Iniesta è un giocatore di sola qualità? 
I giocatori di sola qualità sono quelli che hanno i piedi buoni ma corrono poco o nulla; per esempio Ganso


----------



## prebozzio (3 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Cioè ma vii rendete conto di cosa scrivete ?? Perché adesso i giocatori di sola qualità nn vanno bene ? Iniesta e' un giocatore di sola qualità infinita ma di sola qualità quindi siete voi che state confermando che lui nn vuole giocatori di sola qualità ..... Il discorso e' esattamente questo cigarini senza essere nulla lo avessimo avuto quest'anno nel nostro centrocampo sarebbe stato oro colato , e secondo voi se allegri chiedeva cigarini nn lo prendevano ? Dai dai ma veramente siete in malafede


Iniesta sola qualità? Guarda come pressa, con che ritmo e con che intelligenza... un giocatore mediocre di qualità come Cigarini non è detto che sia meglio di un grande mediano di rottura. Dentro l'aggettivo grande ci sta tutto: mentalità, intelligenza, carattere. Io preferisco De Jong a Cigarini. 
I giocatori completi di buon livello, come ho scritto pochi post fa, hanno prezzi molto alti (basta vedere quanto costa un Nainggolan). Dai ad Allegri un Pjanic e vedi che lo mette tra i tre di centrocampo, sicuro. Ma dagli un Ganso e lo farà marcire in tribuna.
Il calcio di oggi non prevede la sola qualità, e quello ad altissimi livelli non la sola quantità. Giocatori che abbinano bene entrambe le fasi costano tanto e sono merce rara.


----------



## Principe (3 Aprile 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Iniesta sola qualità? Guarda come pressa, con che ritmo e con che intelligenza... un giocatore mediocre di qualità come Cigarini non è detto che sia meglio di un grande mediano di rottura. Dentro l'aggettivo grande ci sta tutto: mentalità, intelligenza, carattere. Io preferisco De Jong a Cigarini.
> I giocatori completi di buon livello, come ho scritto pochi post fa, hanno prezzi molto alti (basta vedere quanto costa un Nainggolan). Dai ad Allegri un Pjanic e vedi che lo mette tra i tre di centrocampo, sicuro. Ma dagli un Ganso e lo farà marcire in tribuna.
> Il calcio di oggi non prevede la sola qualità, e quello ad altissimi livelli non la sola quantità. Giocatori che abbinano bene entrambe le fasi costano tanto e sono merce rara.



Ma cosa c'entra il fatto che pressa ?? È' un giocatore di resistenza di fisico di contrasti oppure forte di testa ? Il fatto che pressi c'entra con l'atteggiamento mentale nn certo con le caratteristiche fisiche e' rapido ma nn e' un giocatore fisico per nulla , ha qualità mentali e tecniche infinite e l'ho già scritto a caratteri cubitali ma non è' certo un giocatore fisico. Dai vabbe lasciamo perdere tenetevi allegri e la mediana a 3 carciofi che nn sanno stoppare il pallone , nell'anno dello scudetto e' allegri che ha inventato il centrocampo con i 3 mediani , e' l'antitesi del bel calcio allegri , a me nn interessa solo vincere ma prima di tutto vedere giocare a calcio e con allegri in 3 anni ho visto 3 partite di calcio stop , e' indecente il gioco che da' alla squadra anzi il gioco che nn ha mai dato alla squadra , solo un mediocre può pensare di mettere boateng in attacco per tenere 2 mediani a metà campo


----------



## jaws (3 Aprile 2013)

Vabbè io ci rinuncio, se qualcuno più paziente di me ci vuole provare ancora gli faccio un in bocca al lupo


----------



## runner (3 Aprile 2013)

dai ragazzi su avevo spianato la strada per un futuro da bercellona o ajax e adesso stiamo divagando sul mercato che fa il Gallo e di Allegri che scarta i fenomeni per gli scarpari.....

dai su n po' di serietà


----------



## Jino (3 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ma cosa c'entra il fatto che pressa ?? È' un giocatore di resistenza di fisico di contrasti oppure forte di testa ? Il fatto che pressi c'entra con l'atteggiamento mentale nn certo con le caratteristiche fisiche e' rapido ma nn e' un giocatore fisico per nulla , ha qualità mentali e tecniche infinite e l'ho già scritto a caratteri cubitali ma non è' certo un giocatore fisico. Dai vabbe lasciamo perdere tenetevi allegri e la mediana a 3 carciofi che nn sanno stoppare il pallone , nell'anno dello scudetto e' allegri che ha inventato il centrocampo con i 3 mediani , e' l'antitesi del bel calcio allegri , a me nn interessa solo vincere ma prima di tutto vedere giocare a calcio e con allegri in 3 anni ho visto 3 partite di calcio stop , e' indecente il gioco che da' alla squadra anzi il gioco che nn ha mai dato alla squadra , solo un mediocre può pensare di mettere boateng in attacco per tenere 2 mediani a metà campo



Iniesta è un giocatore totale, perchè fa entrambe le fasi, guardacaso questi giocatori che io definisco completi costano tanto. Non è che Allegri non li vuole, non ce li possiamo permettere il che è molto diverso. Cosa si deve fare? Bisogna andare a prendere potenziali giocatori completi da far crescere in casa e questo compito è di osservatori e direttori sportivi, non certo del mister. 

Poi se vogliamo parlare di gioco allora il discorso è differente anche se strettamente collegato. Allegri molto spesso mi ha fatto arrabbiare, non certo per il bel gioco che non potrai MAI vedere finchè non si comprano giocatori FORTI che però COSTANO TANTO e non ci possiamo PERMETTERE. Mi ha fatto arrabbiare perchè troppo spesso non c'era proprio un gioco se non palla ad Ibra. Non c'era la giusta determinazione e fame dei ragazzi. 

Però parliamoci chiaro, negli ultimi 3-4 mesi Allegri è intoccabile, è inattaccabile, ha dato un'identità a questa squadra. La squadra in campo c'è, ha carattere, idee, solidità. Non ci fossero queste componenti non saremmo ipoteticamente primi in classifica con qualche punto di vantaggio. Ed è bugiardo non dare anche meriti al mister in tutto questo.

Ripeto, diamo all'allenatore un centrale di difesa, un centrocampista forte ed un'ala destra. Poi in caso di risultati negativi o di gioco approsimativo si potranno dare colpe al mister. 

Insomma, alternative concrete ad Allegri non ce ne sono ragazzi. Sarei il primo a voler un mister "più bravo", ma francamente questi presunti più bravi sono inarrivabili per noi.


----------



## Albijol (3 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Poi se vogliamo parlare di gioco allora il discorso è differente anche se strettamente collegato. Allegri molto spesso mi ha fatto arrabbiare, non certo per il bel gioco che non potrai MAI vedere finchè non si comprano giocatori FORTI che però COSTANO TANTO e non ci possiamo PERMETTERE.



Vidal 12 milioni, Valero 7, Lodi boh cmq verrebbe a poco. Se sei bravo non è vero che non si trovano centrocampisti di qualità a poco. Poi per l'ennesima volta De Jong è costato tantissimo considerando anche l'ingaggio.


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Aprile 2013)

che poi non è che il mercato è quello di fifa 13 dove un giocatore ha una valutazione e se hai i soldi te lo prendi!!vidal 12 mln??bene!peccato che non sei l'unico a volerlo...strootman 15/20???peccato che lo voglia mezza inghilterra!!ok che il milan avrà il suo fascino ma non è tutto cosi automatico..


----------



## jaws (3 Aprile 2013)

Vidal non è un giocatore di qualità; nel senso nella Juve Vidal va bene insieme a Pirlo ma non al posto di Pirlo. E comunque non può giocare davanti la difesa e quindi con de Jong non centra nulla.
Valero è stato un bel colpo della Fiorentina, complimenti a loro.
Lodi per me non è da grande squadra


----------



## Albijol (3 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Vidal non è un giocatore di qualità



 Vidal è un campione, non a caso ieri è l'unico che si è salvato, abbina qualità e quantità ai massimi livelli. Speriamo che la Juve lo venda, rimpiazzarlo sarebbe quasi impossibile.


----------



## jaws (3 Aprile 2013)

Sai leggere? se si avrai visto che la frase non finiva lì era più lunga; leggila tutta e solo poi potremo fare un discorso serio


----------



## Albijol (3 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Sai leggere? se si avrai visto che la frase non finiva lì era più lunga; leggila tutta e solo poi potremo fare un discorso serio



Allora correggila che ti devo dire...tu hai scritto che Vidal non è un giocatore di qualità, mica io.


----------



## jaws (3 Aprile 2013)

Ok non vuoi fare un discorso serio, peccato.


----------



## robs91 (3 Aprile 2013)

Allegri vuole centrocampisti totali e completi........eh anch'io vorrei scoparmi Belen però al massimo potrò farlo solo nei sogni..
Posto questo ci sono giocatori non immensi come Iniesta, ma che hanno buone qualità tecniche e di palleggio(Valero,i giovani Pogba e Kovacic ecc...) e ci sono giocatori che sanno solo randellare come De jong,Flamini,Muntari ecc...E'un dato di fatto che da quando c'è Allegri, nella nostra squadra abbondino solo i secondi tipo di giocatori.E per il mercato si parla di Kucka, non esattamente il giocatore che ci servirebbe per innalzare il tasso tecnico della squadra.
Ma sarà solo un caso...


----------



## Doctore (3 Aprile 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Allegri vuole centrocampisti totali e completi........eh anch'io vorrei scoparmi Belen però al massimo potrò farlo solo nei sogni..
> Posto questo ci sono giocatori non immensi come Iniesta, ma che hanno buone qualità tecniche e di palleggio(Valero,i giovani Pogba e Kovacic ecc...) e ci sono giocatori che sanno solo randellare come De jong,Flamini,Muntari ecc...E'un dato di fatto che da quando c'è Allegri, nella nostra squadra abbondino solo i secondi tipo di giocatori.E per il mercato si parla di Kucka, non esattamente il giocatore che ci servirebbe per innalzare il tasso tecnico della squadra.
> Ma sarà solo un caso...


diciamo che il milan ha preso molti giocatori solo perche costavano poco o nulla...Quei giocatori che dici tu e vorrei anch io costano e lo sa anche allegri.


----------



## Devil May Cry (3 Aprile 2013)

Ho letto che qualcuno qualche pagina indietro ha scritto qualcosa del tipo: "Be Allegri ha comunque fatto un miracolo,visto come eravamo partiti..E' riuscito a raddrizzare la stagione" Chi c'era a Settembre??Allegri mica Gasperini!!Il casino l'aveva fatto lui ed è stato lui che l'ha dovuto sistemare.
Perchè Berlusconi lo odia??Lo so pure io che Berlusca non è una cima quando si parla di calcio,ma vi siete mai posti questa domanda??Lui lo odia perchè a Silvio piacciono gli allenatori che fanno giocare le squadre a calcio..Lo dice da una vita che per lui prima viene il bel gioco e il divertimento e poi il risultato.

Inutile star qua a proteggere un allenatore che l'anno scorso è riuscito a farci perdere uno scudetto già nostro..Da notare che è stato l'unico anno in cui Ibra non ha vinto lo scudo..Grazie Max (avrà pensato anche il "buon" Zlatan)

Ma quando io a inizio stagione dicevo che il Milan non era una squadra cosi scarsa come sembrava, tutti mi prendevano per pazzo.

Alla fine Allegri è questo,un mediocre e basta..Non pensate io non lo sto giudicando solo da questa stagione,ma da 3 stagioni.
Il Milan ha bisogno di qualità a centrocampo,ha un centrocampista buono e che fa??Lui schiera il centrocampista in attacco..Ovviamente parlo del tamarro Kevin-Prince Boateng..Ah bè ma sei un genio Max!!Complimenti!!A parte il fatto che il Boa non sa fare l'attaccante,è anche un giocatore indisciplinato nel campo..Dovrebbe fare l'esterno destro d'attacco e te lo becchi sempre fuori posizione durante le partite..Una volta va a romper le scatole alla punta centrale,un altra volta ad Elsha,una volta di la e di qua..Ma di stare nella sua posizione non se ne parla..Allegri ovviamente se ne accorge??Non credo a meno che non faccia finta di nulla.

Ma alla fine il tifoso medio ha la memoria corta,perchè Allegri in 3 anni ne ha fatte di cavolate eccome..L'anno scorso lo volevo fucilare!!Continuava a far partire titolare quello scarsone di Robinho lasciando sempre in panca El Shaarawy..Assurdo pure gli juventini e gli interisti mi chiedevano: "Ma perchè gioca sempre robinho e quel talento di ElShaa mai??" E che ne so io!!Mica sono io l'allenatore.

Una cosa è certa finchè ci sarà Allegri il Milan non farà mai un buon calcio e non è questione di giocatori,ma è solo questione di idea di gioco e basta.

Poi va bè ognuno la pensa a suo modo!!C'è anche chi dice che Vidal è qualitativamente parlando scarso quindi..


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> vidal 12 mln??bene!peccato che non sei l'unico a volerlo...



eh, infatti.
come battere l'agguerita concorrenza di una juve che veniva da due settimi posti consecutivi.
che poi, giusto per puntualizzare, vidal è costato 10,5.


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Aprile 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> eh, infatti.
> come battere l'agguerita concorrenza di una juve che veniva da due settimi posti consecutivi.
> che poi, giusto per puntualizzare, vidal è costato 10,5.



sappiamo tutti in quell'estate cos'è successo e per qualche motivo non sono stati fatti determinati investimenti...se non ci fosse stato il lodo mondadori probabilmente sarebbe arrivato hamsik..quell'estate non abbiamo speso praticamente nulla infatti!10 mln per vidal non li avevamo...facile parlare ora che sai qual'è il valore di vidal..evidentemente in quell'estate non avevamo 10 mln da spendere per vidal..e infatti è arrivato nocerino per 2 soldi


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Aprile 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Quei giocatori che dici tu e vorrei anch io costano e lo sa anche allegri.



verratti fra cartellino e ingaggio è costato meno di de jong.
pogba è venuto via a un milione.
valero a sette.
non parliamo di giocatori che costano quanto fabregas, piantiamola con 'sta storia.


----------



## jaws (3 Aprile 2013)

Ormai si è capito che molti ce l'hanno con Allegri per lo scudetto perso l'hanno scorso quindi dal quel momento in poi qualsiasi cosa faccia sarà sbagliata; per loro Allegri sarà solo quello che ha perso lo scudetto con Ibrahimovic


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Aprile 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> verratti fra cartellino e ingaggio è costato meno di de jong.
> pogba è venuto via a un milione.
> valero a sette.
> non parliamo di giocatori che costano quanto fabregas, piantiamola con 'sta storia.


verratti sai benissimo che non avremmo mai potuto prenderlo...pogba potrà sicuramente essere un grande rimpianto,ma non credo proprio che allegri centri qualcosa nel suo mancato acquisto...tra valero e de jong se devo essere sincero avrei preso anche io de jong


----------



## Principe (3 Aprile 2013)

Più leggo e più sono contento di vedere che ci sono molti utenti che condividono totalmente il mio pensiero qui nn si fa una guerra contro allegri solo perché ha perso lo scudetto , a noi nn piace la sua idea di calcio, la sua lettura della partita i suoi nn cambi , il suo coraggio sotto 0 , la sua mentalità da provinciale , questo e' il punto questo si riflette anche sul mercato se pur nn e' lui a farlo le sue indicazioni ci sono costate giocatori che magari nn sono fenomeni ma che nn sono l'anticalcio. Poi a scanso di equivoci io ad esempio salomon lo voglio vedere adesso nn tra 15 anni , e allo stesso modo anche a settembre preferivo veder sbagliare un goal a Niang piuttosto che veder pascolare per il campo certa gente , io preferirei vedere bojan e nn robinho con pur tutti i limiti che ha bojan .


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> sappiamo tutti in quell'estate cos'è successo e per qualche motivo non sono stati fatti determinati investimenti...se non ci fosse stato il lodo mondadori probabilmente sarebbe arrivato hamsik..quell'estate non abbiamo speso praticamente nulla infatti!10 mln per vidal non li avevamo...facile parlare ora che sai qual'è il valore di vidal..evidentemente in quell'estate non avevamo 10 mln da spendere per vidal..e infatti è arrivato nocerino per 2 soldi



tranquillo, questione lodo o meno non l'avremmo mai preso, dato che non l'abbiamo mai tenuto minimamente in considerazione.
che poi non è che 10 mln non li avevamo, sai? in quel mercato ne abbiamo spesi quasi 32 (senza considerare il capolavoro mexès), figurati se non li avevamo. solo che s'è deciso utilizzarli per altri giocatori. tipo i 3,5 per l'utilissimo amelia, ad esempio.
facile parlare ora? quando io lo sponsorizzavo due anni fa (forse l'unico nel forum) e l'utente bmb mi perseguitava tacciandomi di volere giocatori da 40 mln (lol) tu dov'eri, per curiosità?


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Aprile 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> tranquillo, questione lodo o meno non l'avremmo mai preso, dato che non l'abbiamo mai tenuto minimamente in considerazione.
> che poi non è che 10 mln non li avevamo, sai? in quel mercato ne abbiamo spesi quasi 32 (senza considerare il capolavoro mexès), figurati se non li avevamo. solo che s'è deciso utilizzarli per altri giocatori. tipo i 3,5 per l'utilissimo amelia, ad esempio.
> facile parlare ora? quando io lo sponsorizzavo due anni fa (forse l'unico nel forum) e l'utente bmb mi perseguitava tacciandomi di volere giocatori da 40 mln (lol) tu dov'eri, per curiosità?



ma infatti ci sta non averlo preso!non li possiamo prendere mica tutti noi!quell'estate senza il lodo non l'avremmo preso comunque? mah, probabilmente avremmo preso hamsik!!quei 32 mln per chi sono stati spesi??si è scelto di investire parecchi soldi su el shaarawy(mi sembra che abbiano pagato),mexes era sicuramente un grande acquisto...a centrocampo avevamo preso aquilani,sicuramente dal rendimento più sicuro di vidal(che anche dopo che lo prese la juve non era ancora considerato un campione)..i colpi li fanno anche gli altri,non solo noi!con el shaarawy e niang è andata bene a noi,con vidal e pogba a loro


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Ormai si è capito che molti ce l'hanno con Allegri per lo scudetto perso l'hanno scorso quindi dal quel momento in poi qualsiasi cosa faccia sarà sbagliata; per loro Allegri sarà solo quello che ha perso lo scudetto con Ibrahimovic



no no, a me faceva ribrezzo da ben prima.
e a dirla tutta manco sto parlando di lui, bensì delle idiozie che ha commesso la società sul mercato negli ultimi anni.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (3 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> verratti sai benissimo che non avremmo mai potuto prenderlo...pogba potrà sicuramente essere un grande rimpianto,ma non credo proprio che allegri centri qualcosa nel suo mancato acquisto...tra valero e de jong se devo essere sincero avrei preso anche io de jong



offrivi al pescara la cifra che richiedeva e lo prendevi. la sua juventinità non gli ha impedito di andarsene in un altro club, mi sembra.
vabbè, chi non avrebbe scelto de jong con la qualità che permea il nostro centrocampo. comprensibilissimo.


----------



## Devil May Cry (3 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Più leggo e più sono contento di vedere che ci sono molti utenti che condividono totalmente il mio pensiero qui nn si fa una guerra contro allegri solo perché ha perso lo scudetto , a noi nn piace la sua idea di calcio, la sua lettura della partita i suoi nn cambi , il suo coraggio sotto 0 , la sua mentalità da provinciale , questo e' il punto questo si riflette anche sul mercato se pur nn e' lui a farlo le sue indicazioni ci sono costate giocatori che magari nn sono fenomeni ma che nn sono l'anticalcio. Poi a scanso di equivoci io ad esempio salomon lo voglio vedere adesso nn tra 15 anni , e allo stesso modo anche a settembre preferivo veder sbagliare un goal a Niang piuttosto che veder pascolare per il campo certa gente , io preferirei vedere bojan e nn robinho con pur tutti i limiti che ha bojan .



Molti??A me sembra che siamo le mosche bianche del forum e siamo 4 in croce...Oddio ognuno ha la sua idea che rispetto eh..Ma guai a toccar San Allegri..

Poi non capisco certi commenti tipo questo qua sotto.



jaws ha scritto:


> Ormai si è capito che molti ce l'hanno con Allegri per lo scudetto perso l'hanno scorso quindi dal quel momento in poi qualsiasi cosa faccia sarà sbagliata; per loro Allegri sarà solo quello che ha perso lo scudetto con Ibrahimovic



Queste sono sparate a zero un pò cosi cosi!!
Siamo il Milan non il Pescara!!Un allenatore non si giudica in una partita,o in qualche mese..Abbiamo avuto la (s)fortuna di avere Allegri per 3 anni,cioè si potrà dare qualche giudizio su questo allenatore o no??
In 3 anni ha fatto più cavolate che cose buone..Punto! Il resto è inutile.Vedrete che il Milan lo manderà via a fine stagione.

Io non ho la memoria corta e posso anche farti una lista di stro...e che ci son costate care.


----------



## Principe (3 Aprile 2013)

[MENTION=725]Devil May Cry[/MENTION], hai ragione ma ero abituato a essere praticamente da solo quindi anche essere 3 o 4 mi sembra di essere in mille XD in ogni caso la battaglia per tornare a vedere del bel calcio e' solo all'inizio c'è ancora il rischio che questo rinnovi oltre già a essere stra sicuro per il prossimo anno , speriamo che nn ci costi la lotta per il titolo della prossima stagione ma ho molta paura !!


----------



## Jino (3 Aprile 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Vidal 12 milioni, Valero 7, Lodi boh cmq verrebbe a poco. Se sei bravo non è vero che non si trovano centrocampisti di qualità a poco. Poi per l'ennesima volta De Jong è costato tantissimo considerando anche l'ingaggio.



Su Lodi non sono d'accordo, per me non è da grande. Sugli altri due nomi ti do ragione e non dimentico un Aquilani che tra l'altro era nostro. Ma non si può certo dare la colpa all'allenatore se questi non sono arrivati. Allegri farebbe giocare titolari sia Aquilani, che Valero che Vidal non scherziamo!


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Aprile 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> offrivi al pescara la cifra che richiedeva e lo prendevi. la sua juventinità non gli ha impedito di andarsene in un altro club, mi sembra.
> vabbè, chi non avrebbe scelto de jong con la qualità che permea il nostro centrocampo. comprensibilissimo.



peccato che c'era anche un offerta del psg che forse ha delle possibilità economiche leggermente superiori alle nostre..


----------



## Jino (3 Aprile 2013)

Verratti in estate ormai era già perso. Per qualsiasi italiana parlo. Si voleva prenderlo? Si doveva farlo gennaio prima, questa è la realtà. Se su un tuo obiettivo devi vedertela con PSG o qualche inglese non c'è storia. Ma parlo proprio di ingaggio che possono garantire al calciatore.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Aprile 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Ormai si è capito che molti ce l'hanno con Allegri per lo scudetto perso l'hanno scorso quindi dal quel momento in poi qualsiasi cosa faccia sarà sbagliata; per loro Allegri sarà solo quello che ha perso lo scudetto con Ibrahimovic



E pensare che bastava che Galliani gli desse il permesso di utilizzare Aquilani. ( sarebbe bastato anche un Liverani per dire )

No ma ne è valsa la pena di non riscattarlo, metti che poi quest'anno con Aquilani-Montolivo di scudetto ne vinci un altro, troppo rischioso...


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Aprile 2013)

comunque anche a me allegri sostanzialmente non piace...ma sicuramente non lo ritengo responsabile del brutto inizio di quest'anno,nè tantomeno dello scudetto non vinto l'anno scorso e del quale si è già discusso abbastanza...il fatto è che non ci sono alternative REALI che possano prendere il suo posto.Se devo prendere klopp o mourinho, per fare due nomi a caso,è un conto...se devo prendere donadoni mi tengo allegri tutta la vita


----------



## Principe (3 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Verratti in estate ormai era già perso. Per qualsiasi italiana parlo. Si voleva prenderlo? Si doveva farlo gennaio prima, questa è la realtà. Se su un tuo obiettivo devi vedertela con PSG o qualche inglese non c'è storia. Ma parlo proprio di ingaggio che possono garantire al calciatore.


Eh no nn e' questo il caso ...... 1,5 milioni a stagione , de Jong 3,5 Milioni a stagione , l'ingaggio su verratti nn faceva la differenza , semplice fare 2 conti 4 anni a de Jong ti costano 3,5 netti = 7 lordi per quattro anni sono 28 solo di ingaggio più 5 milioni di cartellino = 33 . 
Verratti pagato 12,5 milioni più 1,5 all'anno di ingaggio netti, lordi 3 quindi 12 che sommati ai 12,5 = 24,5 con tutto il margine che ti pare . 
Lasciamo stare che e' meglio


----------



## Jino (3 Aprile 2013)

Concordo, chi è qui dentro da più tempo sa bene come io sia uno dei primi detrattori di Allegri. Però analizzo con obiettività una serie di punti chiave: 

1. Il bel gioco ora è irrealizzabile, Allegri o non Allegri, mancano elementi per poterlo fare. 

2. Che alternative concrete ci sono? Gli allenatori top non sono praticabili, per costi e questioni di capacità economiche. Che emergenti ti garantiscono sicuramente un lavoro migliore di Allegri? Io francamente non vedo nessuno che mi dia sicurezze.

3. Dopo gli ultimi quattro mesi, in cui la squadra sarebbe prima in classifica, come fai a cacciarlo? Come fai ad attaccarlo? A criticarlo nel complesso? 

In passato ha commesso tantissimi errori, verissimo. Io sono il primo a dire che lo scudetto dello scorso anno è stato mangiato in grande parte da Allegri, ad esempio. Ma inutile vivere del passato, parliamo del presente.


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Eh no nn e' questo il caso ...... 1,5 milioni a stagione , de Jong 3,5 Milioni a stagione , l'ingaggio su verratti nn faceva la differenza , semplice fare 2 conti 4 anni a de Jong ti costano 3,5 netti = 7 lordi per quattro anni sono 28 solo di ingaggio più 5 milioni di cartellino = 33 .
> Verratti pagato 12,5 milioni più 1,5 all'anno di ingaggio netti, lordi 3 quindi 12 che sommati ai 12,5 = 24,5 con tutto il margine che ti pare .
> Lasciamo stare che e' meglio




Se fate un discorso di critica ad allegri per la sua filosofia di calcio lo posso accettare.ripeto che anche a me allegri non piace!ma quando fate questi discorsi di mercato perdete ogni tipo di credibilità..pensare di soffiare verratti al psg..ma per cortesia


----------



## Jino (3 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Eh no nn e' questo il caso ...... 1,5 milioni a stagione , de Jong 3,5 Milioni a stagione , l'ingaggio su verratti nn faceva la differenza , semplice fare 2 conti 4 anni a de Jong ti costano 3,5 netti = 7 lordi per quattro anni sono 28 solo di ingaggio più 5 milioni di cartellino = 33 .
> Verratti pagato 12,5 milioni più 1,5 all'anno di ingaggio netti, lordi 3 quindi 12 che sommati ai 12,5 = 24,5 con tutto il margine che ti pare .
> Lasciamo stare che e' meglio



Questi sono conti che fai tu, a casa, senza cognizione di causa. E non è una critica, dico solo che nel modo del calcio le cifre vere le sanno solo chi ci è in mezzo alle trattative. Galliani ad esempio a più riprese ha smentito cifre sul monte ingaggio. Leonardo l'anno scorso ha detto che ogni volta che legge i giornali ride a riguardo delle cifre. Ad esempio gira voce che Thiago Silva a Parigi prenda 9 mln netti, quando in molti hanno detto che prende 6. O Robinho che prende 6 quando in molti dicono che prende 4,5. 

Questo per dire che non sarei cosi certo che Verratti prenda realmente solo 1,5. Io ad esempio, non ci credo sinceramente.


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Concordo, chi è qui dentro da più tempo sa bene come io sia uno dei primi detrattori di Allegri. Però analizzo con obiettività una serie di punti chiave:
> 
> 1. Il bel gioco ora è irrealizzabile, Allegri o non Allegri, mancano elementi per poterlo fare.
> 
> ...



Concordo perfettamente su tutto tranne che sullo scudetto dell'anno scorso


----------



## Albijol (3 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Eh no nn e' questo il caso ...... 1,5 milioni a stagione , de Jong 3,5 Milioni a stagione , l'ingaggio su verratti nn faceva la differenza , semplice fare 2 conti 4 anni a de Jong ti costano 3,5 netti = 7 lordi per quattro anni sono 28 solo di ingaggio più 5 milioni di cartellino = 33 .
> Verratti pagato 12,5 milioni più 1,5 all'anno di ingaggio netti, lordi 3 quindi 12 che sommati ai 12,5 = 24,5 con tutto il margine che ti pare .
> Lasciamo stare che e' meglio



OH AMEN. Ti devo però correggere perché da quello che so De Jong ha firmato con noi un triennale. Non cambia di tanto il tuo ragionamento in ogni caso.


----------



## Principe (3 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Questi sono conti che fai tu, a casa, senza cognizione di causa. E non è una critica, dico solo che nel modo del calcio le cifre vere le sanno solo chi ci è in mezzo alle trattative. Galliani ad esempio a più riprese ha smentito cifre sul monte ingaggio. Leonardo l'anno scorso ha detto che ogni volta che legge i giornali ride a riguardo delle cifre. Ad esempio gira voce che Thiago Silva a Parigi prenda 9 mln netti, quando in molti hanno detto che prende 6. O Robinho che prende 6 quando in molti dicono che prende 4,5.
> 
> Questo per dire che non sarei cosi certo che Verratti prenda realmente solo 1,5. Io ad esempio, non ci credo sinceramente.


Vabbe dai con voi nn esiste alcun tipo di dialogo il punto se uno lo vuol capire e' che solo stati spesi i soldi male , e anche su indicazioni dell'allenatore siamo andati su obiettivi sbagliati vista la scarsa qualità del nostro centrocampo , nn mi interessa di verratti e' solo un esempio , in ogni caso eviterò di rispondere perché nn avete la voglia di ascoltare ma difendete sempre e cmq a spada tratta .


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Vabbe dai con voi nn esiste alcun tipo di dialogo il punto se uno lo vuol capire e' che solo stati spesi i soldi male , e anche su indicazioni dell'allenatore siamo andati su obiettivi sbagliati vista la scarsa qualità del nostro centrocampo , nn mi interessa di verratti e' solo un esempio , in ogni caso eviterò di rispondere perché nn avete la voglia di ascoltare ma difendete sempre e cmq a spada tratta .



Dal mio punto di vista è proprio il contrario!sei tu che attacchi a prescindere....mi faresti un elenco di giocatori che avresti preso al posto di de jong?


----------



## 2515 (3 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Vabbe dai con voi nn esiste alcun tipo di dialogo il punto se uno lo vuol capire e' che solo stati spesi i soldi male , e anche su indicazioni dell'allenatore siamo andati su obiettivi sbagliati vista la scarsa qualità del nostro centrocampo , nn mi interessa di verratti e' solo un esempio , in ogni caso eviterò di rispondere perché nn avete la voglia di ascoltare ma difendete sempre e cmq a spada tratta .



certo, allegri voleva eriksen, hamsik, asamoah, ma lui vuole solo piedi quadrati a metà campo, interessante.


----------



## Albijol (3 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> .pensare di soffiare verratti al psg..ma per cortesia



Quella col Psg è stata una trattativa lampo ma "tardiva". Ci fossimo mossi a maggio l'avremmo preso a cifre molto più basse.


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Aprile 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Quella col Psg è stata una trattativa lampo ma "tardiva". Ci fossimo mossi a maggio l'avremmo preso a cifre molto più basse.



Non sono d'accordo...e comunque in tutto ció cosa centra allegri?


----------



## Principe (3 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Dal mio punto di vista è proprio il contrario!sei tu che attacchi a prescindere....mi faresti un elenco di giocatori che avresti preso al posto di de jong?



Clasie, obiang, pogba, Victor Wanyama, jack rodwell, così giusto per fare qualche nome ma anche Bertolacci e poli secondo me diventeranno buoni giocatori nn fenomeni ma giocatori che tra ingaggio e cartellino magari una bella comproprietà e cmq aumentavi la qualità del centrocampo che ti ricordo essere sotto 0, ma nn perché nn mi piaccia de Jong ma se sei con le pezze al **** devi puntare si gente che prende poco e che ha un grande potenziale nn si gente che becca 3,5 milioni a stagione e nn sono fenomeni
Ps senza parlare di tanti del borussia Dortmund che probabilmente sono e saranno fuori dalle nostre possibilità ps anche Ramsey per noi serebbe oro che cola


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Clasie, obiang, pogba, Victor Wanyama, jack rodwell, così giusto per fare qualche nome ma anche Bertolacci e poli secondo me diventeranno buoni giocatori nn fenomeni ma giocatori che tra ingaggio e cartellino magari una bella comproprietà e cmq aumentavi la qualità del centrocampo che ti ricordo essere sotto 0, ma nn perché nn mi piaccia de Jong ma se sei con le pezze al **** devi puntare si gente che prende poco e che ha un grande potenziale nn si gente che becca 3,5 milioni a stagione e nn sono fenomeni
> Ps senza parlare di tanti del borussia Dortmund che probabilmente sono e saranno fuori dalle nostre possibilità ps anche Ramsey per noi serebbe oro che cola


Si ma in tutto ciò cosa centra allegri?non essendo lui a fare il mercato..e poi sinceramente credo che non fossimo tanto nella condizione di fare troppe scommesse..a centrocampo serviva un giocatore già pronto..che poi oltra a de jong si sarebbe potuta/dovuta prendere una scommessa o un giocatore giovane sono d'accordo


----------



## Albijol (3 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> a centrocampo serviva un giocatore già pronto.



No, al Milan serviva un palleggiatore (poi low cost, promessa, vecchio, bambino non importava, visto che l'obiettivo non era mica vincere qualcosa visto quello successo) e penso che persino mia nonna l'aveva capito. Di simil De Jong ne eravamo pieni.


----------



## Devil May Cry (3 Aprile 2013)

Sto guardando Real - Galatasaray.
C'è Essien che gioca da terzino destro e spacca il c.
Lui è un centrocampista giusto??Il Real se non sbaglio l'ha preso a zero.

Ma comunque io non critico Allegri per il mercato..Cioè non credo che lo faccia lui il mercato.Non so come funziona il Milan su queste cose quindi non lo critico.
Io lo critico per il suo NON gioco e per tante altre cose.
Son sicuro che se gli date un centrocampo con

Montolivo,Hamsik e Xavi lui riesce a farli giocare male..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Aprile 2013)

concordo con Jino, adesso è giusto tenere Allegri perchè Mourinho, Klopp ecc.ecc. non sono disponibili e di Montella (che per me è bravo) ancora non mi fido...Max per me è un grande Allenatore, l'unica cosa che veramente non mi spiego è stata la partita di Firenze dello scorso anno...era da vincere 3 a 0 e invece li abbiamo perso lo scudetto
in quella partita 50% colpa del Mister e l'altro 50% della squadra, sai che in quella partita ti giochi lo Scudetto e anche se il Mister non ti carica devi entrare e spaccare tutto...li avrei menati a tutti quanti


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> concordo con Jino, adesso è giusto tenere Allegri perchè Mourinho, Klopp ecc.ecc. non sono disponibili e di Montella (che per me è bravo) ancora non mi fido...Max per me è un grande Allenatore, l'unica cosa che veramente non mi spiego è stata la partita di Firenze dello scorso anno...era da vincere 3 a 0 e invece li abbiamo perso lo scudetto
> in quella partita 50% colpa del Mister e l'altro 50% della squadra, sai che in quella partita ti giochi lo Scudetto e anche se il Mister non ti carica devi entrare e spaccare tutto...li avrei menati a tutti quanti



A firenze credo che fossimo completamente cotti dopo il doppio confronto con il barcellona,anche dopo aver affrontato la stagione con 15 infortunati a partita


----------



## 2515 (3 Aprile 2013)

Si è anche dato ad allegri la colpa di tutti gli infortuni muscolari avvenuti al milan, ma di fatto quest'anno siamo stati molto meglio e la sola cosa che è cambiata è l'erba di san siro.


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Aprile 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Si è anche dato ad allegri la colpa di tutti gli infortuni muscolari avvenuti al milan, ma di fatto quest'anno siamo stati molto meglio e la sola cosa che è cambiata è l'erba di san siro.



No be..mi sembra che sia stato rivoluzionato tutto lo staff medico


----------



## Albijol (3 Aprile 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Si è anche dato ad allegri la colpa di tutti gli infortuni muscolari avvenuti al milan, ma di fatto quest'anno siamo stati molto meglio e la sola cosa che è cambiata è l'erba di san siro.



Folletti ha preso il posto di Tognaccini, poi aggiungici che non siamo andati a Dubai.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> A firenze credo che fossimo completamente cotti dopo il doppio confronto con il barcellona,anche dopo aver affrontato la stagione con 15 infortunati a partita



si ma abbiamo avuto 2 settimane per prepararci a quella partita...era stata rinviata per la morte di Morosini


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si ma abbiamo avuto 2 settimane per prepararci a quella partita...era stata rinviata per la morte di Morosini



No..genoa era stata rinviata


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> No..genoa era stata rinviata



allora contro il Genoa abbiamo perso lo scudetto

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> No..genoa era stata rinviata



allora contro il Genoa abbiamo perso lo scudetto


----------



## 2515 (3 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> No be..mi sembra che sia stato rivoluzionato tutto lo staff medico



mi pare che se sia andato solo uno, non ricordo il nome, ma solo quello.


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> allora contro il Genoa abbiamo perso lo scudetto
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Ma se abbiamo vinto col genoa..1 a0 gol boateng


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Ma se abbiamo vinto col genoa..1 a0 gol boateng



e quale cavolo era...vabbè quella dopo la pausa mi sembra Bologna
ormai l'ho dette tutte


----------



## Tobi (3 Aprile 2013)

1 a 1 in casa col bologna e poi sconfitta ancora in casa contro i viola


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Aprile 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> 1 a 1 in casa col bologna e poi sconfitta ancora in casa contro i viola



no prima viene la sconfitta coi viola..e poi abbiamo pareggiato col bologna...lo scudetto è andato con la fiorentina secondo me,che veniva dopo il barcellona


----------



## Milanscout (3 Aprile 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> mi pare che se sia andato solo uno, non ricordo il nome, ma solo quello.


Merseeman


----------



## Jino (4 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Clasie, obiang, pogba, Victor Wanyama, jack rodwell, così giusto per fare qualche nome ma anche Bertolacci e poli secondo me diventeranno buoni giocatori nn fenomeni ma giocatori che tra ingaggio e cartellino magari una bella comproprietà e cmq aumentavi la qualità del centrocampo che ti ricordo essere sotto 0, ma nn perché nn mi piaccia de Jong ma se sei con le pezze al **** devi puntare si gente che prende poco e che ha un grande potenziale nn si gente che becca 3,5 milioni a stagione e nn sono fenomeni
> Ps senza parlare di tanti del borussia Dortmund che probabilmente sono e saranno fuori dalle nostre possibilità ps anche Ramsey per noi serebbe oro che cola



Ma non c'erano soldi dai, abbiamo passato un estate in cui manco si sapeva cosa sarebbe successo, i big non partono, i big partono, partono non partono.
Non abbiamo speso nulla in estate, nulla! Perchè non c'era voglia di spendere niente! 
Perchè abbiamo preso De Jong? Perchè era in vendita! mentre gli altri che citi tu, no. 

Io non ti do contro a prescindere, non sto difendendo Allegri che se ancora non l'hai capito non mi piace da anni!! Dico solo che dire che Allegri preferisce i medianacci ai giocatori di qualità è dire una cosa sbagliata, com'è sbagliato dire che li preferisce in sede di mercato!

La verità è che il mercato lo fa la dirigenza con i pochi soldi che la proprietà mette a disposizione.

Tu stai cercando di far passare che Allegri se deve scegliere tra Eriksen e De Jong preferisce l'olandese. Ma stiamo scherzando!? La verità è che Allegri viene messo davanti al bivio: 

preferisci De Jong o Biondini? Preferisci Bojan o Ze Eduardo? Preferisci Zapata o Bovo? Ed i nomi che dico non sono a caso, sono realtà!


----------



## 2515 (4 Aprile 2013)

col bologna poi gol-non gol di robinho e due fuorigioco inesistenti fischiati con ibra davanti al portiere, a 4 metri dalla porta.


----------



## prebozzio (4 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma non c'erano soldi dai, abbiamo passato un estate in cui manco si sapeva cosa sarebbe successo, i big non partono, i big partono, partono non partono.
> Non abbiamo speso nulla in estate, nulla! Perchè non c'era voglia di spendere niente!
> Perchè abbiamo preso De Jong? Perchè era in vendita! mentre gli altri che citi tu, no.
> 
> ...


No Jino, se Galliani gli proponesse uno scambio tra Nocerino e Iniesta lui rifiuterebbe e chiederebbe di scambiare Nocerino con Biondini. Meglio ancora se Carmona, o Gargano. Il top sarebbe Chiellini regista.
Pensa che pare una volta abbia dichiarato: "Il Barcellona non mi piace come gioca, sarebbe più forte se schierasse un centrocampo Mascherano-Keita-Song. Xavi e Iniesta sono giocatori inutili".


----------



## bargnani83 (4 Aprile 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> No Jino, se Galliani gli proponesse uno scambio tra Nocerino e Iniesta lui rifiuterebbe e chiederebbe di scambiare Nocerino con Biondini. Meglio ancora se Carmona, o Gargano. Il top sarebbe Chiellini regista.
> Pensa che pare una volta abbia dichiarato:* "Il Barcellona non mi piace come gioca, sarebbe più forte se schierasse un centrocampo Mascherano-Keita-Song. Xavi e Iniesta sono giocatori inutili"*.


----------



## robs91 (4 Aprile 2013)

Per me non è un'eresia dire che Allegri davanti alla difesa voglia un giocatore con le caratteristiche di De Jong(tant'è che l'alternativa era Diarra).Vi siete dimenticati di quando ha spostato Pirlo sul centro-sinistra nella sua prima stagione da allenatore del Milan?
La sua impostazione di gioco a me sembra chiara, ovvero: un mediano davanti alla difesa,un centrocampista con doti d'inserimento e discreta tecnica, più un giocatore di buona/ottima tecnica(Seedorf/Pirlo il primo anno,Aquilani il secondo e quest'anno Montolivo).
Qui non è solo una questione di soldi ma di filosofia di gioco.Montella, tanto per fare un nome, nel Catania ha reinventato Lodi davanti alla difesa e quando è arrivato alla Fiorentina ha detto"voglio una squadra che faccia un calcio di qualità".Gli hanno preso Valero a 7 milioni,Mati Fernandes e Pizarro a zero e Aquilani a due spicci.E adesso trattano Clasie, altro giocatore che sa impostare, mentre noi trattiamo Kucka.
A me piace più la seconda idea di calcio,ma sono gusti.


----------



## Djici (4 Aprile 2013)

pirlo e stato spostato anche perche faceva altamente schifo...
voleva andarsene... e ci e riuscito.

se non fosse arrivato van bommel non si vinceva lo scudetto


----------



## Principe (4 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma non c'erano soldi dai, abbiamo passato un estate in cui manco si sapeva cosa sarebbe successo, i big non partono, i big partono, partono non partono.
> Non abbiamo speso nulla in estate, nulla! Perchè non c'era voglia di spendere niente!
> Perchè abbiamo preso De Jong? Perchè era in vendita! mentre gli altri che citi tu, no.
> 
> ...


Ognuno vive delle sue certezze per me allegri tra eriksen e de Jong avrebbe scelto de Jong perché parte di van Bommel voleva uno difensivo davanti alla difesa perché questo e' il suo modo di giocare , altrimenti nn metterai mai boateng in attacco , vuoi controprove ? Vediamo in queste 3 partire decisive se finalmente mette Niang in attacco e boateng a centrocampo o se come al solito si fa prendere dalla paura di giocare un po' meglio a calcio , accetto scommesse


----------



## Djici (4 Aprile 2013)

non fara mai giocare boateng in mezzo e niang davanti proprio in queste 3 partite.
abbiamo solidita... e andiamo a giocare con le formazioni che hanno il migliore centrocampo d'italia... 

secondo me sarebbe da pazzi farlo.
lo fara solo se dobbiamo recuperare.


----------



## Jino (4 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ognuno vive delle sue certezze per me allegri tra eriksen e de Jong avrebbe scelto de Jong perché parte di van Bommel voleva uno difensivo davanti alla difesa perché questo e' il suo modo di giocare , altrimenti nn metterai mai boateng in attacco , vuoi controprove ? Vediamo in queste 3 partire decisive se finalmente mette Niang in attacco e boateng a centrocampo o se come al solito si fa prendere dalla paura di giocare un po' meglio a calcio , accetto scommesse



Ma il tuo discorso su Boateng non sta ne in cielo ne in terra, Allegri è da quando è arrivato che lo considera un centrocampista e lo vorrebbe vedere in mediana. Il mister glielo consiglia da anni. Ma se il giocatore non vuole interpretare un ruolo c'è poco da fare, il giocatore in primis dev'esser convinto sennò ciao.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



robs91 ha scritto:


> Per me non è un'eresia dire che Allegri davanti alla difesa voglia un giocatore con le caratteristiche di De Jong(tant'è che l'alternativa era Diarra).Vi siete dimenticati di quando ha spostato Pirlo sul centro-sinistra nella sua prima stagione da allenatore del Milan?
> La sua impostazione di gioco a me sembra chiara, ovvero: un mediano davanti alla difesa,un centrocampista con doti d'inserimento e discreta tecnica, più un giocatore di buona/ottima tecnica(Seedorf/Pirlo il primo anno,Aquilani il secondo e quest'anno Montolivo).
> Qui non è solo una questione di soldi ma di filosofia di gioco.Montella, tanto per fare un nome, nel Catania ha reinventato Lodi davanti alla difesa e quando è arrivato alla Fiorentina ha detto"voglio una squadra che faccia un calcio di qualità".Gli hanno preso Valero a 7 milioni,Mati Fernandes e Pizarro a zero e Aquilani a due spicci.E adesso trattano Clasie, altro giocatore che sa impostare, mentre noi trattiamo Kucka.
> A me piace più la seconda idea di calcio,ma sono gusti.



Ma è ovvio che ognuno ha la sua filosofia di gioco. La Fiorentina è bella da vedere, ma i risultati? Nonostante il bel gioco ha meno possesso palla di un Milan considerato poco tecnico e spettacolare. Io dico sempre, serve il giusto equilibrio come in tutte le cose, la Fiorentina non vincerà mai nulla nonostante abbia comprato e voglia comprare altri giocatori tecnici.


----------



## robs91 (4 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma il tuo discorso su Boateng non sta ne in cielo ne in terra, Allegri è da quando è arrivato che lo considera un centrocampista e lo vorrebbe vedere in mediana. Il mister glielo consiglia da anni. Ma se il giocatore non vuole interpretare un ruolo c'è poco da fare, il giocatore in primis dev'esser convinto sennò ciao.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


La Fiorentina gioca con il bollito Toni in attacco,è normale che non ottenga grandi risultati.Con un grande attaccante potevano lottare per il secondo posto imho.
Per quanto riguarda Boateng:il ghanese ha giocato in questa stagione alcune partite da mezz'ala(e nemmeno così male),quindi può essere assolutamente riproprosto in quel ruolo.E non può assolutamente permettersi,visto il suo rendimento, di fare le bizze e rifiutare le scelte dell'allenatore.Altrimenti lo si sbatte in tribuna fino alla fine della stagione.
Secondo me Boateng gioca ala perchè è li che il mister lo vuole schierare,punto.Sennò significa che Allegri non sa farsi rispettare dai giocatori e sarebbe abbastanza grave.


----------



## Principe (4 Aprile 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina gioca con il bollito Toni in attacco,è normale che non ottenga grandi risultati.Con un grande attaccante potevano lottare per il secondo posto imho.
> Per quanto riguarda Boateng:il ghanese ha giocato in questa stagione alcune partite da mezz'ala(e nemmeno così male),quindi può essere assolutamente riproprosto in quel ruolo.E non può assolutamente permettersi,visto il suo rendimento, di fare le bizze e rifiutare le scelte dell'allenatore.Altrimenti lo si sbatte in tribuna fino alla fine della stagione.
> Secondo me Boateng gioca ala perchè è li che il mister lo vuole schierare,punto.Sennò significa che Allegri non sa farsi rispettare dai giocatori e sarebbe abbastanza grave.



Non avevo più voglia di rispondere ti ringrazio di avermi tolto sto peso  ovviamente sottoscrivo tutto


----------



## Arsozzenal (4 Aprile 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina gioca con il bollito Toni in attacco,è normale che non ottenga grandi risultati.Con un grande attaccante potevano lottare per il secondo posto imho.
> Per quanto riguarda Boateng:il ghanese ha giocato in questa stagione alcune partite da mezz'ala(e nemmeno così male),quindi può essere assolutamente riproprosto in quel ruolo.E non può assolutamente permettersi,visto il suo rendimento, di fare le bizze e rifiutare le scelte dell'allenatore.Altrimenti lo si sbatte in tribuna fino alla fine della stagione.
> Secondo me Boateng gioca ala perchè è li che il mister lo vuole schierare,punto.Sennò significa che Allegri non sa farsi rispettare dai giocatori e sarebbe abbastanza grave.


jino credo voglia dire che sarebbe inutile schierare un giocatore in una posizione in cui questo giocatore non è convinto/non si sente di giocare...per questo motivo preferisce schierarlo più avanti!!non è un fatto di rispetto.. boateng e allegri si saranno parlati e avranno ritenuto che la cosa migliore fosse quella


----------



## Jino (4 Aprile 2013)

Esatto. Un giocatore controvoglia non può rendere a prescindere. E non è questione di non sapersi far rispettare. Io Boateng lo vorrei via infatti a calci nel sedere, solo perchè si crede ciò che non è.


----------



## robs91 (4 Aprile 2013)

A me Boateng non era dispiaciuto in quelle poche volte in cui ha giocato a centrocampo.Ad ogni modo se è come dice Jino(io continuo a pensare che sia più una scelta di Allegri) può anche andarsene,perchè lì davanti è sostanzialmente inutile.


----------



## Devil May Cry (5 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma il tuo discorso su Boateng non sta ne in cielo ne in terra, Allegri è da quando è arrivato che lo considera un centrocampista e lo vorrebbe vedere in mediana. Il mister glielo consiglia da anni. Ma se il giocatore non vuole interpretare un ruolo c'è poco da fare, il giocatore in primis dev'esser convinto sennò ciao.



Vaglielo a dire a uno come Conte.. "Non vuole interpretare quel ruolo" ti prende e ti mangia la testa xD
I giocatori devono giocare dove dice l'allenatore e basta.Son pagati milioni di euro per far questo.
Boateng è un centrocampista ed è li che deve giocare.In attacco fa pena e sacrificare Niang in panca per lui è una cosa che fa male al cuore.


P.S: Essien è un centrocampista e nel Real l'ho già visto due volte fare il terzino destro (mamma mia come lo fa bene poi xD) Boateng non può fare il suo ruolo (centrocampista) perchè è troppo tamarro??boh.


----------



## Jino (5 Aprile 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Vaglielo a dire a uno come Conte.. "Non vuole interpretare quel ruolo" ti prende e ti mangia la testa xD
> I giocatori devono giocare dove dice l'allenatore e basta.Son pagati milioni di euro per far questo.
> Boateng è un centrocampista ed è li che deve giocare.In attacco fa pena e sacrificare Niang in panca per lui è una cosa che fa male al cuore.
> 
> ...



Si ok, hai talmente ragione che Antonio Conte è passato dalla difesa a quattro alla difesa a tre perchè Giorgio Chiellini non voleva più fare il terzino sinistro.


----------



## Albijol (5 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si ok, hai talmente ragione che Antonio Conte è passato dalla difesa a quattro alla difesa a tre perchè Giorgio Chiellini non voleva più fare il terzino sinistro.



Ma soprattutto BOnucci nella difesa a quattro fa più schifo di Bonera.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (5 Aprile 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> A me Boateng non era dispiaciuto in quelle poche volte in cui ha giocato a centrocampo.Ad ogni modo se è come dice Jino(io continuo a pensare che sia più una scelta di Allegri) può anche andarsene,perchè lì davanti è sostanzialmente inutile.



Boateng puo' SOLO provare a dare il contributo in mediana.
Come attaccante è SCARSO, punto e basta.


----------



## Devil May Cry (5 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si ok, hai talmente ragione che Antonio Conte è passato dalla difesa a quattro alla difesa a tre perchè Giorgio Chiellini non voleva più fare il terzino sinistro.



Credici pure a queste favolette se ti rendono più felice.



Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma soprattutto BOnucci nella difesa a quattro fa più schifo di Bonera.



Ecco già questa è più credibile.Mettere un modulo che faccia rendere i propri giocatori al meglio,sfruttando le loro potenzialità al massimo a me sembra una mossa intelligente.Poi va bè..
Mettere Boateng attaccante non è intelligenza,ma è solo masochismo allo stato puro!


P.S: Mi sono anche stufato di parlare coi muri (Ovviamente non mi riferisco a te Albijol)


----------



## 2515 (5 Aprile 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Vaglielo a dire a uno come Conte.. "Non vuole interpretare quel ruolo" ti prende e ti mangia la testa xD
> I giocatori devono giocare dove dice l'allenatore e basta.Son pagati milioni di euro per far questo.
> Boateng è un centrocampista ed è li che deve giocare.In attacco fa pena e sacrificare Niang in panca per lui è una cosa che fa male al cuore.
> 
> ...



Boateng non lo vuole fare, pure messo in mediana andava in mezzo al campo tra le linee o a pestare i piedi ad elsha aprendo una voragine dietro, praticamente la mezzala la faceva stephan, stava più indietro lui. Essien è un centrocampista ma non si crede Savicevic o il miglior Rivaldo, come Boateng che ha ripetuto in tutte le salse che non lo vuole fare, ogni intervista dice "se proprio devo farlo lo faccio, ma non mi piace, io sono un trequartista, è quello il mio ruolo.", l'unica volta che ha dovuto farsela passare è stato quando glielo ha detto Berlusconi di giocare la partita successiva lì, ma senza il boss che gli sgancia lo stipendio lui fa quello che gli pare. Boateng lo caccerei a pedate solo per le eresie che gli escono dalla bocca. Poi per carità, hai sentito Ze Eduardo? Si sentiva un fenomeno, ha detto che in brasile era un grandissimo giocatore (cavolata ciclopica, perché facevano tutto neymar e ganso, lui zero) e che l'italia l'ha fatto diventare una ****. Se persino uno come quello si può montare tanto figurati Boateng che nel primo anno al milan ha fatto uno show dopo l'altro. Senza parlare del fatto che ha detto "De sciglio sembra mio figlio perché è troppo forte. Ma con quei capelli sembra mio nonno.", io gli avrei detto "tu a de sciglio manco puoi baciargli i piedi, incapace."


----------



## Devil May Cry (5 Aprile 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Boateng non lo vuole fare, pure messo in mediana andava in mezzo al campo tra le linee o a pestare i piedi ad elsha aprendo una voragine dietro, praticamente la mezzala la faceva stephan, stava più indietro lui. Essien è un centrocampista ma non si crede Savicevic o il miglior Rivaldo, come Boateng che ha ripetuto in tutte le salse che non lo vuole fare, ogni intervista dice "se proprio devo farlo lo faccio, ma non mi piace, io sono un trequartista, è quello il mio ruolo.", l'unica volta che ha dovuto farsela passare è stato quando glielo ha detto Berlusconi di giocare la partita successiva lì, ma senza il boss che gli sgancia lo stipendio lui fa quello che gli pare. Boateng lo caccerei a pedate solo per le eresie che gli escono dalla bocca. Poi per carità, hai sentito Ze Eduardo? Si sentiva un fenomeno, ha detto che in brasile era un grandissimo giocatore (cavolata ciclopica, perché facevano tutto neymar e ganso, lui zero) e che l'italia l'ha fatto diventare una ****. Se persino uno come quello si può montare tanto figurati Boateng che nel primo anno al milan ha fatto uno show dopo l'altro. Senza parlare del fatto che ha detto "De sciglio sembra mio figlio perché è troppo forte. Ma con quei capelli sembra mio nonno.", io gli avrei detto "tu a de sciglio manco puoi baciargli i piedi, incapace."




Allora fila in panca e basta se è cosi cocciuto.A fine stagione si manda via e basta.
Non sapevo che avesse detto simile eresie su DeSci...Ma che pensi al suo look che ogni volta che lo vedo mi sembra di guardare un bimbominkia di 8 anni.
Io sono dell'idea o gioca nel suo ruolo come si deve o sta in panca.
Le cavolate dette da Ze Eduardo le ho sentite...Mi ha fatto troppo ridere quello scarsone xD


----------



## 2515 (5 Aprile 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Allora fila in panca e basta se è cosi cocciuto.A fine stagione si manda via e basta.
> Non sapevo che avesse detto simile eresie su DeSci...Ma che pensi al suo look che ogni volta che lo vedo mi sembra di guardare un bimbominkia di 8 anni.
> Io sono dell'idea o gioca nel suo ruolo come si deve o sta in panca.
> Le cavolate dette da Ze Eduardo le ho sentite...Mi ha fatto troppo ridere quello scarsone xD



avessimo una squadra con un centrocampo decente lui sarebbe riserva fissa.


----------



## Jino (5 Aprile 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma soprattutto BOnucci nella difesa a quattro fa più schifo di Bonera.



Forse due anni fa, è il caso di aggiornarsi, la verità è che Bonucci con la cura Conte è diventato un difensore a tutti gli effetti, difesa a tre o quattro che sia.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Credici pure a queste favolette se ti rendono più felice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Allora se ti sei stufato di parlare con i muri c'è una cosa semplice da fare, smettere di scrivere nella pagina, ma ti risulta evidentemente talmente difficile che fatico a capire chi sia il muro tra me e te.


----------



## Devil May Cry (5 Aprile 2013)

Tranquillo Jino non ci parlo più di Allegri qua dentro!!Soprattutto con te che cerchi di far passare le tue parole per legge.


----------



## Albijol (5 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Forse due anni fa, è il caso di aggiornarsi, la verità è che Bonucci con la cura Conte è diventato un difensore a tutti gli effetti, difesa a tre o quattro che sia.



Guarda l'anno scorso fino ad aprile (quando Conte ha scelto definitivamente il 3-5-2) su vecchiasignora i tifosi volevano impalarlo in pubblico. Poi col il cambio modulo ha sempre fatto meno cavolate, quindi non è che lui è migliorato, è il modulo che gli fa fare meno cacchiate (avendo due difensori a fianco invece che uno). E siccome Bonucci a differenza di Chiellini sa impostare, Conte non ha voluto farne a meno, tutto qui.


----------



## Albijol (5 Aprile 2013)

Cmq ragazzi sulla questione Boateng Allegri ha mille difetti ma sicuramente non quello di farsi mettere i piedi in testa, se fa giocare Boateng in attacco è perché VUOLE farlo giocare lì. Il problema è che lì ti azzecca una partita su dieci, mentre nelle altre è dannosissimo.


----------



## Principe (6 Aprile 2013)

Purtroppo qua c'è gente che ignora la realtà e continua pervicacemente ad ignorarla nonostante i fatti dicano il contrario andiamo per punti 
1 allegri ama boateng gli piace troppo come giocatore 
2 allegri mette boateng in attacco perché a centrocampo vuole 2 mediani di contenimento e siccome il terzo e' montolivo nn può giocare anche boateng . 
3 bonucci e' un difensore normale oserei dire in fase difensiva quasi mediocre , bravo nell'impostare e con un piede nn male 
4 conte e' stato bravissimo a fare la difesa a 3 perché ha preso 3 giocatori normali forse chiellini più forte degli altri 2 ma nn cmq un fenomeno , e gli ha messi nella difesa a 3 perché nasconde le magagne di un difensore lo spazio da coprire e' minore , minore probabilità di dover affrontare un uno conto uno , zapata nn ha nulla meno dei difensori della Juve il livello e' quello , solo che giocare con la difesa a 4 vuol dire dove essere un grande centrale , infatti noi con thiago e Nesta era quasi una difesa a 2 talmente erano forti bastavano loro , questa e' la verità inconfutabile.
Unica cosa che andrebbe fatta e' prenderne atto e nn nascondersi dietro un dito , potete anche dire che siete cmq d'accordo con allegri ma non vi ergete a scopritori dell'America e nn adducete giustificazioni palesemente false come nn vuol giocare a centrocampo , perché in quel caso esiste la panchina, dove sta scritto che boateng deve giocare per forza ? Lui lo vuole in attacco perché gli piace boateng punto e stop . Ps alcuni punti sono già stati ripresi da altri amici ma gli ho cmq voluti ribadire perché coincidono esattamente con il mio pensiero


----------



## Jino (6 Aprile 2013)

Ma io vi dico una cosa semplice, date ad Allegri un esterno destro d'attacco e vedrete che Boateng o gioca a centrocampo o fa panchina. Un esterno destro ce l'abbiamo? No. Quest'anno ha giocato prima Emanuelson, no comment. Ci ha giocato Robinho, che però ha staccato la spina. Ci ha giocato Boateng, che non è un attaccante. Ci ha giocato Niang, che per quanto stia facendo bene se si pensa ai suoi 18 anni non si può dire lo stesso se si tralascia il discorso età. 

Cioè voglio dire, in quel ruolo quest'anno ci hanno giocato cani e porci, ma per il semplice fatto che un giocatore di ruolo per quella posizione non ce l'abbiamo. Il nostro è un modulo che usiamo solo per far rendere al meglio El Shaarawy, non perchè si abbiano realmente le tutte le pedine giuste per farlo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Albijol ha scritto:


> Cmq ragazzi sulla questione Boateng Allegri ha mille difetti ma sicuramente non quello di farsi mettere i piedi in testa, se fa giocare Boateng in attacco è perché VUOLE farlo giocare lì. Il problema è che lì ti azzecca una partita su dieci, mentre nelle altre è dannosissimo.



Ma certo che Allegri vuole farlo giocare li, è evidente. Dico solo che alcune lacunee della rosa e la sua risaputa non volontà di giocare in mediana non lo aiutano spesso a fare scelte differenti.


----------



## peppe75 (7 Aprile 2013)

non sbagliare la formazione acciughino...mi raccomando..!!


----------



## Djici (7 Aprile 2013)

ma insomma vorrei sapere : 
chi contesta allegri crede seriamente che e stato lui a scegliere i giocatori da comprare ?

per chi esalta conte (grande tecnico) : bravo lui perche ha cambiato modulo e ha adattato la tattica alle qualita dei suoi giocatori.
e allegri non lo ha fatto?

chi dice che e boateng a decidere : allegri ha messo pirlo, ronaldinho, pato, robinho, seedorf, gattuso in panchina e si farebbe problemi a fare la stessa cosa con BOATENG. 
ahahah

se giochiamo con le 3 creste davanti possiamo dire di giocare con 3 vere punte.
abbiamo in piu un montolivo in mezzo.
mettere boateng (o nocerino) in mezzo al campo ti toglie tanto equilibrio... ti lascia bucchi in mezzo al campo e dietro non ci sono piu thiago e nesta.
sono cose da fare contro le piccole non certo per le 3 partite piu importanti di questa stagione contro squadre che hanno un grandissimo centrocampo.

capisco bene il suo ragionamento anche se io preferisco un gioco piu offensivo con giocatori tecnici... posso anche capire la voglia di coprirsi un po di piu con i 2 mediani ma allora vorrei un grande pressing in mezzo per recuperare palla velocemente un po come fa il barca.

quindi il perche non mette boateng in mezzo mi sembra abbastanza facile da capire.
quello che capisco meno e la sua voglia di schierarlo esterno destro. forse perche niang ha piu capacita del boa a entrare a gara iniziata.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (7 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma io vi dico una cosa semplice, date ad Allegri un esterno destro d'attacco e vedrete che Boateng o gioca a centrocampo o fa panchina. Un esterno destro ce l'abbiamo? No. Quest'anno ha giocato prima Emanuelson, no comment. Ci ha giocato Robinho, che però ha staccato la spina. Ci ha giocato Boateng, che non è un attaccante. Ci ha giocato Niang, che per quanto stia facendo bene se si pensa ai suoi 18 anni non si può dire lo stesso se si tralascia il discorso età.
> 
> Cioè voglio dire, in quel ruolo quest'anno ci hanno giocato cani e porci, ma per il semplice fatto che un giocatore di ruolo per quella posizione non ce l'abbiamo. Il nostro è un modulo che usiamo solo per far rendere al meglio El Shaarawy, non perchè si abbiano realmente le tutte le pedine giuste per farlo.
> 
> ...



Jino l'esterno destro lo abbiamo ed è Niang, che è senza alcun dubbio meglio di Boateng, perlomeno di questo Boateng. Creiamo problemi che non esistono.
E poi questo discorso che Allegri sarebbe obbligato a farlo giocare li perchè il signorino a centrocampo non ci vuole giocare è (ammesso che sia vero) FUORI DALLA GRAZIA DI DIO.


----------



## The Ripper (7 Aprile 2013)

toglie muntari, mette nocerino e provoca il rigore.
purtroppo questi sono i giocatori che abbiamo ragà. col 2-0 serve fare possesso, e noi non abbiamo giocatori che sappiano fare possesso. il che è vergognoso


----------



## Corpsegrinder (7 Aprile 2013)

Bravo Allegri,da 0-2 a 2-2 con l'uomo in più.

Meglio di Ferguson,Mourinho,Guardiola e Sacchi messi assieme.


----------



## Principe (7 Aprile 2013)

Nn ho parole , basta levati somaro sei un allenatore indecente , ******* sei un perdente universale che nn vede neanche la cosa più minima , ritirati sei scarso


----------



## Dexter (7 Aprile 2013)

"non c'è di meglio". chiunque è meglio di sto allegri,CHIUNQUE.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (7 Aprile 2013)

questa partita servirà per chi dice che allegri sta facendo miracoli una partita chiusa e strachiusa dopo il 2-0,abbiamo giocato piu' di un tempo in superiorità numerica,ma lui aspetta che ci rimontino per fare dei cambi


----------



## Pivellino (7 Aprile 2013)

11 contro 11 abbiamo giocato meglio, dopo sono episodi.
Mancano centrocampisti buoni. Oggi Ambrosini nel secondo tempo sarebbe stato oro.


----------



## Principe (7 Aprile 2013)

Ma ancora c'è qualcuno che ha il coraggio di parlare ? Ritiratevi per cortesia perché ha fatto 5700 errori tattici oltre a essere scesi in campo nel secondo tempo per andare al mare , boateng indecente che continuava a lasciarlo a destra che nn correva nn difendeva ed era indecente con Niang in panchina , e' l'allenatore più somaro del mondo , inoltre ha lasciato 10 volte se sciglio in uno contro uno contro cuadrado nel secondo tempo , fa copia con la partita dell'anno scorso con la fiorentina , nel momento decisivo e' un somaro mai visto e chiunque pensi che sia un bravo allenatore e' in malafede


----------



## Jino (7 Aprile 2013)

E' inutile star qui a parlare di tattica o uomini, quello che lascia perplesso è l'atteggiamento generale dei ragazzi. Oggi con la giusta cattiveria agonistica la partita con l'uomo in più l'avresti ammazzata. E avresti messo il timbro al terzo posto.


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Aprile 2013)

Oggi ha le sue colpe.


----------



## Principe (7 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' inutile star qui a parlare di tattica o uomini, quello che lascia perplesso è l'atteggiamento generale dei ragazzi. Oggi con la giusta cattiveria agonistica la partita con l'uomo in più l'avresti ammazzata. E avresti messo il timbro al terzo posto.


Chi te la deve dare la cattiveria agonistica ? Lo spirito santo o l'allenatore ? Dai dai dai


----------



## Jino (7 Aprile 2013)

Indubbiamente il mister, che ha le sue colpe.


----------



## The P (7 Aprile 2013)

Oggi secondo me si è vista una superiorità imbarazzante di Montella.

Troppe spanne sopra.


----------



## Pivellino (7 Aprile 2013)

Ritirati tu.
Più rispetto grazie.


----------



## Albijol (7 Aprile 2013)

Allora ricapitoliamo che ha fatto oggi l'uomo dei miracoli (cit.), e in effetti l'anno scorso il non vincere uno scudetto che avrebbe vinto pure Gigi Maifredi si può considerare un miracolo:
- mette per l'ennesima volta Boateng in attacco, e per l'ennesima volta il ghanese offre una prestazione imbarazzante a dir poco.
-nel secondo tempo, in vantaggio con l'uomo in più, fa il suo capolavoro (cit. dirigente Telecom su Napolone a Waterloo). Si trattava solo di gestire il risultato senza grossi affanni e acciughina che fa: mette l'uomo più sbagliato del mondo, quello che non sa minimamente cosa sia la fase difensiva, il responsabile principale del fatto che prendevamo caterve di gol con Thiago Silva e Nesta...Antonio Nocerino . E ovviamente tutto l'equilibrio va a donnine e pareggiamo stupidamente.

Io semplicemente un altro anno non lo reggerei, voi continuate a ringraziarlo mi raccomando.


----------



## Jino (7 Aprile 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Oggi secondo me si è vista una superiorità imbarazzante di Montella.
> 
> Troppe spanne sopra.



A me Montella piace tantissimo. Ma l'unica cosa che mi è risaltata veramente agli occhi è una direzione di gara indecente.


----------



## Principe (7 Aprile 2013)

Qua c'è gente che ha sempre sostenuto che nn e' un allenatore da Milan , questa e' la realtà e chiunque sostenga il contrario e' in malafede questo può avere chiunque ma sarebbe capace di buttare via altri 10 scudetto dopo quello dell'anno scorso , e' una sciagura di allenatore , tatticamente impreparato , senza convinzione, senza nulla , il senso tempo molli a difendere in 11 contro 10 con la gente che cammina dentro al campo , pazzesco pazzesco pazzesco

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Pivellino ha scritto:


> Ritirati tu.
> Più rispetto grazie.



Se stai parlando con me bisogna che capisci che sto parlando di allegri e nn di te , poi se oggi nn hai niente da dire contro allegri Corea dire che ti piace perdere e io nn ci posso fare niente.


----------



## Jino (7 Aprile 2013)

Io sono il primo a cui Allegri non piace. Lo dico da due anni. Ti faccio una domanda, chi prendi? Questo è il reale problema. 

Un allenatore top non lo prendi perchè non lo vuoi pagare. Il nome caldo è Donadoni. Facciamo realmente un passo avanti con lui!?


----------



## Frikez (7 Aprile 2013)

4 punte più Boateng, domani verrà la neve


----------



## robs91 (7 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Qua c'è gente che ha sempre sostenuto che nn e' un allenatore da Milan , questa e' la realtà e chiunque sostenga il contrario e' in malafede questo può avere chiunque ma sarebbe capace di buttare via altri 10 scudetto dopo quello dell'anno scorso , e' una sciagura di allenatore , tatticamente impreparato , senza convinzione, senza nulla , il senso tempo molli a difendere in 11 contro 10 con la gente che cammina dentro al campo , pazzesco pazzesco pazzesco



Dai bisogna rispettare le opinioni di tutti(e lo dice uno che non ama per niente Allegri).
Detto questo il primo tempo in 11 contro 11 non mi era per niente dispiaciuto,pressavamo bene e la Fiorentina non riusciva a far partire l'azione.Dopo l'espulsione di Tomovic ci siamo, incomprensibilmente, adagiati e anche il gol del 2-0 di Flamini è stato abbastanza casuale.Poi ci si è messo anche Tagliavento ed ecco spiegato il 2-2.Ovviamente Allegri ha le sue colpe evidenti.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (7 Aprile 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Oggi secondo me si è vista una superiorità imbarazzante di Montella.
> 
> Troppe spanne sopra.



concordo,la gara di oggi ad allenatori invertiti l'avremmo stravinta


----------



## Jino (7 Aprile 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> concordo,la gara di oggi ad allenatori invertiti l'avremmo stravinta



Montella per il tipo di calcio che pratica, che ha in testa, con la rosa del Milan non sa cosa farsene. Più che rosa, parliamo di centrocampo. Vuoi Montella? Devi rifondare il centrocampo.


----------



## The P (7 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> A me Montella piace tantissimo. Ma l'unica cosa che mi è risaltata veramente agli occhi è una direzione di gara indecente.



l'abritraggio indecente l'ho sottolineato come prima cosa nel topic della partita.

Però dai... in 10, senza la difesa titolare, senza l'uomo migliore chi ha giocato meglio?
Chi ha fatto la partita?

Non è poco eh...


----------



## Principe (7 Aprile 2013)

Ma basta con questa Storia che nn ci sono i nomi ....klopp se fai un progetto serio viene , c'è pellegrini che è' un ottimo allenatore , c'è Simeone che sta facendo miracoli con l'atletico Madrid , c'è persino pioli che sicuramente e' un buon allenatore che quanto meno ha una idea di gioco


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (7 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Montella per il tipo di calcio che pratica, che ha in testa, con la rosa del Milan non sa cosa farsene. Più che rosa, parliamo di centrocampo. Vuoi Montella? Devi rifondare il centrocampo.



montella verrebbe a piedi a milanello,anche con questo centrocampo.Ma hai visto chi abbiamo in attacco?


----------



## Jino (7 Aprile 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> l'abritraggio indecente l'ho sottolineato come prima cosa nel topic della partita.
> 
> Però dai... in 10, senza la difesa titolare, senza l'uomo migliore chi ha giocato meglio?
> Chi ha fatto la partita?
> ...



Ma di concetto che alla Fiorentina potessi lasciare il possesso palla vista la loro qualità tecnica ci sta, anche quando eravamo in vantaggio. Chiaro che devi essere cattivo quando riparti. In questo modo la partita la uccidi. Loro dietro lasciavano 40 metri di campo scoperti. La verità è che dei nostri la profondità non l'attaccava praticamente nessuno e se lo facevamo non c'era un solo centrocampista che avesse il coraggio o la capacità di lanciare nello spazio.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> montella verrebbe a piedi a milanello,anche con questo centrocampo.Ma hai visto chi abbiamo in attacco?



Figuriamoci se la Fiorentina molla Montella. Parliamo di nomi veri, non di chi ci piacerebbe.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Principe ha scritto:


> Ma basta con questa Storia che nn ci sono i nomi ....klopp se fai un progetto serio viene , c'è pellegrini che è' un ottimo allenatore , c'è Simeone che sta facendo miracoli con l'atletico Madrid , c'è persino pioli che sicuramente e' un buon allenatore che quanto meno ha una idea di gioco



Klopp? Dai, i tempi del grande calcio in Italia sono finiti. In Italia certi nomi che siano calciatori o allenatori non vengono più. Simeone è un bel nome, ma credo se torna in Italia sia per Inter o Lazio.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (7 Aprile 2013)

[MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION] infatti mica ho scritto che la fiorentina mollerebbe montella,ho solo scritto che montella(dipendesse da lui) verrebbe di corsa ad allenare il milan


----------



## Jino (7 Aprile 2013)

Io Montella lo vorrei al Milan eccome, anche se non lo considero ancora pronto per noi, ma questo è un altro discorso. La verità è che la Fiorentina ha un progetto serio ed ambizioso nel quale Vincenzo è il fulcro. E' totalmente impossibile già dopo un anno molli tutto. 

Sento poi il nome di Donadoni, il quale devo capire in cosa sarebbe meglio di Allegri.

Sento il nome di Van Basten, rabbrividisco all'idea.

Sento i nomi di Inzaghi e Gattuso, per carità, la gavetta è fondamentale.

Rijkaard è un nome che mi piace tanto, anche se lui pratica un calcio all'olandese, serve una rivoluzione in termini di centrocampo solo per pensare possa fare un minimo del suo gioco. Poi il fatto che in Italia chi fa il bel gioco non vinca mai è comunque un altro dato di fatto. 

Magari potessimo cambiare Allegri, che a me non piace. Ma voglio uno bravo. Voglio Mourinho, voglio Guardiola. Voglio fare un reale passo avanti, altrimenti tanto vale tenere Allegri.


----------



## Albijol (7 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vuoi Montella? Devi rifondare il centrocampo.



Quello va fatto in ogni caso


----------



## Jino (7 Aprile 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Quello va fatto in ogni caso



Ma tanto non si farà. E lo sappiamo. Quindi a maggior ragione prendere un allenatore che vuole fare il bel gioco con il nostro centrocampo lo faremmo solo andare incontro a figuracce. Noi parliamo tanto di voler cambiare allenatore, concordo anche. Ma vi dico che la cosa primaria è cambiare una serie di calciatori. Prima di tutto quello.


----------



## Principe (7 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io Montella lo vorrei al Milan eccome, anche se non lo considero ancora pronto per noi, ma questo è un altro discorso. La verità è che la Fiorentina ha un progetto serio ed ambizioso nel quale Vincenzo è il fulcro. E' totalmente impossibile già dopo un anno molli tutto.
> 
> Sento poi il nome di Donadoni, il quale devo capire in cosa sarebbe meglio di Allegri.
> 
> ...



No no nn e' vero anche pioli o pellegrini farebbero fare un grosso salto di qualità , perché sono allenatori nettamente più preparati , che sanno far giocare al calcio questa e' la differenza , altro nome anche devis mangia sa far giocare al calcio le sue squadre


----------



## Jino (7 Aprile 2013)

Mangia non scherziamo dai. In cosa sarebbe bravo!? Con l'under? Ha uno squadrone. Pioli è preparatissimo, è vero, ma in una grande sarebbe tutto da valutare. Pellegrini a me ad esempio non piace, chiedi ai tifosi del Madrid il perchè 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Simeone e Montella sono due bei nomi piuttosto. Ma entrambi non sono cosi certo i loro club li mollino.


----------



## Nivre (7 Aprile 2013)

A fine stagione e il primo che se ne deve andare. Basta per dio, basta con questo mediocre.

Troppo facile vincere il campionato con Ibra in campo vero Accu?


----------



## Jino (7 Aprile 2013)

Nivre ha scritto:


> A fine stagione e il primo che se ne deve andare. Basta per dio, basta con questo mediocre.
> *
> Troppo facile vincere il campionato con Ibra in campo vero Accu?*



A quanto pare no, manco con lo svedese


----------



## Albijol (7 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> A quanto pare no, manco con lo svedese


----------



## Principe (7 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mangia non scherziamo dai. In cosa sarebbe bravo!? Con l'under? Ha uno squadrone. Pioli è preparatissimo, è vero, ma in una grande sarebbe tutto da valutare. Pellegrini a me ad esempio non piace, chiedi ai tifosi del Madrid il perchè
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Simeone e Montella sono due bei nomi piuttosto. Ma entrambi non sono cosi certo i loro club li mollino.



Si può discutere su tutto mangia e' un potenziale , allora Ferrara nell'Under si vedeva che era un somaro , mentre mangia sta mettendo gente di qualità e cerca di praticare un calcio offensivo , cmq allegri sai che e' indecente, tipo pioli si potrebbe rivelare un bel allenatore 
Certo preferirei Montella o Simeone cmq e' necessario sostituire l'allenatore anche a costo di rischiare .


----------



## Nivre (7 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> A quanto pare no, manco con lo svedese




Doh


Vabbe uno l'ha vinto, l'altro gliel'hanno rubato


----------



## Clint Eastwood (7 Aprile 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Oggi secondo me si è vista una superiorità imbarazzante di Montella.
> 
> Troppe spanne sopra.



Sono ovviamente daccordo con te, ma insomma di sicuro non serviva Fiorentina-Milan per dirci questa cosa.
non so, ma qualcuno di voi ha forse amici interisti, juventini, insomma non milanisti che vedrebbero volentieri Allegri sulla panchina della loro squadra?
No perchè io no, a differenza di Montella. Oh ma neanche uno per sbaglio eh


----------



## Albijol (7 Aprile 2013)

Cmq io Pioli lo appoggio.


----------



## Jino (7 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Si può discutere su tutto mangia e' un potenziale , allora Ferrara nell'Under si vedeva che era un somaro , mentre mangia sta mettendo gente di qualità e cerca di praticare un calcio offensivo , cmq allegri sai che e' indecente, tipo pioli si potrebbe rivelare un bel allenatore
> Certo preferirei Montella o Simeone cmq e' necessario sostituire l'allenatore anche a costo di rischiare .



Ferrara con l'under 21 ha fatto grandissime cose, alla Samp ha poi fatto disastri. Guarda che la nostra under 21 è uno squadrone, si va male a valutare un allenatore. Ecco perchè dico che Mangia meglio lasciarlo perdere. Mi ricordo di un Mangia che non ne ha vinta una in trasferta con il Palermo.


----------



## Principe (7 Aprile 2013)

Il punto e' che quando ti accorgi che e' un allenatore palesemente inadeguato lo devi sostituire , e ci sarà qualcuno che vorrà venire al Milan di allenatore , perciò se il Milan decidi cambiare il tecnico ci sarà la fila per venire allenare da noi , certo anche io avrei preferito guardiola ma nn esiste solo guardiola


----------



## Tobi (7 Aprile 2013)

Mi annoio a ripetere le stesse cose.. ma mediocre di brutto.. in vantaggio con l uomo in piu noi non pressavamo per niente stavamo rintanati dietro a farci schiacciare.. loro con l uomo in meno pressavano e pure bene.. aggiungo altro?


----------



## The Ripper (7 Aprile 2013)

leggo tante cose molto belle.
Allegri SI E' FATTO RIMONTARE DA MONTELLA da 2-0 a 2-2 e con l'uomo in più.
Però a portarsi sul 2-0 al Franchi è stato...boh...non si sa. Non lo dice nessuno. Nessuno dice che la spumeggiante Fiorentina, in 11 vs 11 o in 10vs11 ha fatto un solo tiro in porta (da fuori area), che ha fatto possesso palla sterile e che appena prendevamo palla arrivavamo al cross o la tiro (loro no, sbattevano sempre contro i grandissimi centrali del Milan e i grandissimi mediani del Milan).
Nessuno dice che la partita era impostata benissimo e che il 2-0 (più un gol giustamente annullato) non è stato casuale, ma merito di una copertura del campo PERFETTA.
Poi il patatrack. Fallo su Lijalic che ne salto 4 (4!!!!!!!!!!!! eeeeh ma è colpa di Allegri) che manco fallo era! Poi rigore netto su Cuadrado lasciato solo nell'1 contro 1 perché Nocerino chissà dov'era, poi rigore non dato a noi.
L'unica colpa di Allegri è stata non togliere El Shaarawy non appena Flamini ha segnato, ma era un cambio che non avrebbe cambiato la partita (serviva solo a preservare il faraone).

superiorità di Montella dove? a fare possesso con Lijalic, Jovetic, Pizarro, Cuadrado, Aquilani e Valero? aaaah beh, allora!!
L'atteggiamento della squadra è colpa di Allegri? Fatemi capire.... l'esperto Pizarro fa la boiata regalando palla a Montolivo perché si sente troppo sicuro del suo tiki taka non è forse colpa dell'allenatore che dice ai suoi di essere pure troppo tranquilli e non buttare mai la palla? Una squadra che fa un bel pressing ma possesso sterile e gioca in verticale facendosi fregare palla da MUNTARI (quant'è lento?) non ha colpe l'allenatore? Una squadra che fa i tocchettini e rischia di andare sul 2-0 in 35 minuti (perché se Tomovic non dà la gomitata ad el Shaarawy, el Shaarawy fa in porta per il 2-0) non è colpa dell'allenatore?

Classica partita decisa degli episodi e, se permettete, i meriti e demeriti degli allenatori si sono visti da entrambe le parti.
Anzi, se permettete vorrei sottolineare un aspetto sfuggito a tutti: siamo S T A N C H I S S I M I ! ! ! 
Servirà stringere i denti fino alla fine.

ah, se Tagliavento non dà rigore su Lijalic la partita la porti a casa in scioltezza.


----------



## Frikez (7 Aprile 2013)

In pratica Allegri non ha colpe, come sempre del resto.


----------



## The Ripper (7 Aprile 2013)

p.s. e a troppi giocatori manca la cattiveria, lo stesso El Shaarawy ha una classe immensa ma troppa poca cattiveria ancora.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Frikez ha scritto:


> In pratica Allegri non ha colpe, come sempre del resto.



cit.Classica partita decisa degli episodi e, se permettete, *i meriti e demeriti degli allenatori si sono visti da entrambe le parti.*

cosa non ti è chiaro nel significato o nella sintassi di questa frase?


----------



## Djici (7 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> p.s. e a troppi giocatori manca la cattiveria,



ecco.
finalemente.

CATTIVERIA... DETERMINAZIONE... non e colpa unica di allegri.

per esempio il boa quando e in giornata ci da una bella carica (anche se e vero che lo fa sempre meno spesso)... flamini e montolivo anche. li altri no. MAI.


----------



## Frikez (7 Aprile 2013)

Ma quali meriti avrebbe Allegri oggi per cortesia  L'atteggiamento con il quale siamo entrati in campo nel secondo tempo in superiorità numerica è da mani nei capelli.
Li vedete giocare Boateng e Muntari? Quest'ultimo è un mese che sta giocando su livelli imbarazzanti, non azzecca manco gli appoggi più semplici e nonostante questo è sempre in campo..piuttosto metto Constant a centrocampo che vedere un aborto del genere. La soluzione più semplice sarebbe arretrare Boateng ma figurarsi se il nostro tecnico va contro le preferenze dei giocatori, è giusto assecondarli


----------



## The Ripper (7 Aprile 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma quali meriti avrebbe Allegri oggi per cortesia  L'atteggiamento con il quale siamo entrati in campo nel secondo tempo in superiorità numerica è da mani nei capelli.
> Li vedete giocare Boateng e Muntari? Quest'ultimo è un mese che sta giocando su livelli imbarazzanti, non azzecca manco gli appoggi più semplici e nonostante questo è sempre in campo..piuttosto metto Constant a centrocampo che vedere un aborto del genere. La soluzione più semplice sarebbe arretrare Boateng ma figurarsi se il nostro tecnico va contro le preferenze dei giocatori, è giusto assecondarli



il merito di far fare solo possesso alla fiorentina senza rischiare NULLA? il merito di portarsi 2-0 al Franchi?
Questi i meriti. Poi il 2-2 è ANCHE demerito suo, per carità. Ma come mi piace ripetere la bilancia è fatta da 2 piatti. 
Il mitico Montella era andato sotto di 1 gol senza avere reazione alcuna ed è andato in svantaggio di 2 gol. ha i suoi meriti poi perché ha recuperato (anche se, ripeto, senza Tagliavento non recuperava in bel nulla). Meriti e demeriti.
Per concludere c'è da dire anche che se Allegri ha il demerito sul 2-0, Montella ha il demerito dall'inizio perché tra le 2 squadre quella che doveva vincere a tutti i costi era la Fiorentina, che non ha giocato di certo per vincerla a tutti i costi (fino al 2-0)!

Muntari gioca male ma l'alternativa è l'impresentabile Nocerino, pensa te. O se il signore gradisce abbiamo anche un Ambrosini in umido e Traorè alla griglia con patate.
p.s. Boateng si è spento col passare dei minuti, ma è stato prezioso in copertura (a destra non hai rischiato nulla) e aveva fatto anche un gran gol.


----------



## Principe (7 Aprile 2013)

Chiudiamo il topic per cortesia perché dopo un tot nn si può dai , c'è gente che si merita allegri a vita, avrete la mentalità del perdente che ci perseguita , oppure sarete follemente innamorati di boateng , oppure vi piace vedere una squadra in 11 contro 10 che difende, la grinta la da l'allenatore e per quella nn servono i piedi di iniesta altrimenti Gattuso nn avrebbe mai giocato a calcio .


----------



## The Ripper (7 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Chiudiamo il topic per cortesia perché dopo un tot nn si può dai , c'è gente che si merita allegri a vita, avrete la mentalità del perdente che ci perseguita , oppure sarete follemente innamorati di boateng , oppure vi piace vedere una squadra in 11 contro 10 che difende, la grinta la da l'allenatore e per quella nn servono i piedi di iniesta altrimenti Gattuso nn avrebbe mai giocato a calcio .



quindi al grintoso Gattuso la grinta la dava il pacato Ancelotti?
Dai, più palese di così si muore: sul 2-0 i ragazzi pensavano di aver portato a casa la partita. Atteggiamento sbagliatissimo...ma se Tagliavento non dà rigore a Lijalic la partita davvero la portavamo a casa in scioltezza (la fiorentina 3 tiri in porta, 2 dei quali su rigore).


----------



## Clint Eastwood (7 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> leggo tante cose molto belle.
> Allegri SI E' FATTO RIMONTARE DA MONTELLA da 2-0 a 2-2 e con l'uomo in più.
> Però a portarsi sul 2-0 al Franchi è stato...boh...non si sa. Non lo dice nessuno. Nessuno dice che la spumeggiante Fiorentina, in 11 vs 11 o in 10vs11 ha fatto un solo tiro in porta (da fuori area), che ha fatto possesso palla sterile e che appena prendevamo palla arrivavamo al cross o la tiro (loro no, sbattevano sempre contro i grandissimi centrali del Milan e i grandissimi mediani del Milan).
> Nessuno dice che la partita era impostata benissimo e che il 2-0 (più un gol giustamente annullato) non è stato casuale, ma merito di una copertura del campo PERFETTA.
> ...




Qui dentro molti di quelli che non digeriscono Allegri ma non per questo diventano ottusi nel giudicare, gli hanno dato i giusti meriti quando li ha avuti ed anche quando non era giusto addossargli croci che non meritava (vedi col Barça andata e ritorno).
E invece tu te le sei inventate tutte, ma proprio tutte pur di non riconoscere l'unico dato direi chiaro, semplice da leggere per chiunque abbia visto la partita, e cioè il GRAVE errore di atteggiamento tattico di Allegri, che ha consentito ad una squadra in 10 e sotto 2-0, di recuperarci tranquillamente, neanche fosse stata il Barcellona o il Bayern. 
Qui si difende Allegri per simpatia personale. E quello che dici ne è la dimostrazione.
Allucinante.


----------



## Dexter (7 Aprile 2013)

la colpa oggi è tutta di allegri,è innegabile,non capisco tutte ste discussioni sinceramente.


----------



## The Ripper (7 Aprile 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Qui dentro molti di quelli che non digeriscono Allegri, gli hanno dato i giusti meriti quando li ha avuti ed anche quando non era giusto addossargli croci che non meritava (vedi col Barça andata e ritorno).
> E invece tu te le sei inventate tutte, ma proprio tutte salvo riconoscre l'unico dato direi chiaro, semplice da leggere per chiunque abbia visto la partita, e cioè il GRAVE errore di atteggiamento tattico che ha consentito ad una squadra in 10 e sotto 2-0, di recuperarci tranquillamente, neanche fosse stata il Barcellona o il Bayern.
> Qui si difende Allegri per simpatia personale. E quello che dici ne è la dimostrazione.
> Allucinante.



come si attacca per antipatia personale. scorso anno contro la roma, thiago silva chiede di giocare e allegri lo schiera. si fa male: allegri asino.
oggi jovetic chiede di giocare, montella lo schiera. si fa male: montella genio.
sono queste le cose che ti fanno capire come funziona il tifo.

e ripeto: allegri oggi ha meriti (era il suo Milan ad essere andato sul 2-0 al franchi o no?) e demeriti (il suo milan si è fatto rimontare), così come ha meriti montella (ha recuperato) e demeriti (non ha fatto nulla per vincere una partita che doveva vincere a tutti i costi).
stop.
se poi vi piace fare polemiche fate pure.

Però bisogna avere coerenza, e qui nessuno ne ha nelle critiche (Allegri è asino, è merito di El Sha e Balotelli se siamo terzi, però poi è solo colpa sua se dal 2-0 andiamo sul 2-2).
Vabbé...


----------



## Dexter (7 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> come si attacca per antipatia personale. scorso anno contro la roma, thiago silva chiede di giocare e allegri lo schiera. si fa male: allegri asino.
> oggi jovetic chiede di giocare, montella lo schiera. si fa male: montella genio.
> sono queste le cose che ti fanno capire come funziona il tifo.
> 
> ...


ma che discorso è  ? quindi ad ancelotti dobbiamo dare meriti di essersi portato sul 3-0 col liverpool e poi demeriti per essersi fatto rimontare  ? no spiega sta cosa perchè è una teoria interessante e innovativa.


----------



## Frikez (7 Aprile 2013)

Montella non ha fatto nulla per vincere? Cosa doveva fare? Entrare in campo lui? 
Questa mi mancava proprio dio mio.

Ah, e Boateng non si è spento, oggi non si è manco acceso come nelle ultime partite. Ovviamente bisogna difendere ad oltranza Mister continuità.


----------



## The Ripper (7 Aprile 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> ma che discorso è  ? quindi ad ancelotti dobbiamo dare meriti di essersi portato sul 3-0 col liverpool e poi demeriti per essersi fatto rimontare  ? no spiega sta cosa perchè è una teoria interessante e innovativa.



ho solo risposto a chi diceva che allegri ha solo demeriti e montella ha surclassato allegri. però allegri è andato sul 2-0 rischiando NULLA (contro la fiorentina che avrebbe dovuto vincere a tutti i costi). poi sul 2-0 l'atteggiamento è stato sbagliato da parte dei giocatori che pensavano di averla portata a casa, e sua perché non è intervenuto.
ancelotti col liverpool non ha forse fatto la stessa cosa? non sono stati commessi allora gli errori commessi oggi? con l'attenuante che oggi l'arbitro ci ha penalizzato regalando loro un rigore e negandone a noi 1 netto, forse 2.
qualcuno oserebbe dire che BENITEZ in quella partita ha surclassato ancelotti? No. I 3 gol subiti in 15 minuti sono stati solo colpa di Ancelotti? No. Trattandosi di una finale il risultato è quello che conta, ma dobbiamo forse cancellare i primi 45 minuti, in cui ancelotti e i giocatori stavano dando al mondo una lezione di come si gioca il Calcio ai massimi livelli?No.
Idem oggi. Il Milan si è portato sul 2-0 interpretando bene la partita, chiudendo gli spazi, posizionandosi tatticamente molto bene. Poi c'è stato il crollo e la colpa va a tutti, così come vanno meriti a Montella e ai suoi giocatori. Tutto qui.
Era una finale per loro oggi, e non l'hanno vinta. Quindi Allegri si mangerà le mani per il 2-0 non sfruttato, Montella per non essere stato in grado di batterci. 
Questo ti fa capire come i meriti e i demeriti vanno distribuiti.

Personalmente quando una squadra è in vantaggio e si fa raggiungere penso che le colpe siano maggiormente dell'allenatore (perciò ce l'ho a morte con Ancelotti). Però è anche sbagliato dire che siano SOLO sue. 
Tutto qui.

Se poi vogliamo dire che è colpa di Allegri, diciamolo. Stop. Sapete cosa interessa a me? Che il Milan guidato dal mediocre Allegri, mediocre anche a fare l'asino, sia a +6 dal GENIALE Montella, davanti all'inter dello special two, della solida lazio e della roma guidata dal profeta del bel giuoco ZEMAN, che una stagione in cui l'obiettivo era cercare di raggiungere al massimo l'Europa League si sta rivelando sorprendente, e che siamo qui con un buon margine dalle inseguitrici, che siamo diventati un Squadra sebbene con lacune ENORMI.
Questo mi interessa.

Onestamente mi sono stancato di fare altri discorsi, di passare per un "Allegriano" quando fino a 3 mesi fa ne volevo l'esonero. difendo lui come avrei difeso Zaccheroni se oggi fosse sulla panchina e avrebbe questi risultati.

Vedremo al 95° della 38a giornata se avrò ragione io e chi ha fiducia nel mister, o i soliti detrattori.

Challenge accepted.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (7 Aprile 2013)

quando avrà raggiunto matematicamente il terzo posto avrà fatto esclusivamente il proprio dovere guadagnandosi un altro anno sulla panchina rossonera,ma nessun miracolo per favore... in caso contrario l'esonero è d'obbligo


----------



## Clint Eastwood (7 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> come si attacca per antipatia personale. scorso anno contro la roma, thiago silva chiede di giocare e allegri lo schiera. si fa male: allegri asino.
> oggi jovetic chiede di giocare, montella lo schiera. si fa male: montella genio.
> sono queste le cose che ti fanno capire come funziona il tifo.
> 
> ...



Allegri oggi ha meriti?
Dai su


----------



## The Ripper (7 Aprile 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> quando avrà raggiunto matematicamente il terzo posto avrà fatto esclusivamente il proprio dovere guadagnandosi un altro anno sulla panchina rossonera,ma nessun miracolo per favore... in caso contrario l'esonero è d'obbligo



il suo dovere? con questa rosa? rotfl
intorno al 15 settembre tutto l'ambiente diceva che sarebbe stata una stagione di transizione... invece siamo qui "rischiando" di partecipare alla prossima champions.
suo dovere un corno. suo dovere se gli prendevano giocatori validi. 
Juventus, Roma, Inter, Napoli e Fiorentina...poi si è aggiunta la Lazio: per tutti (il 99% del forum compreso) la lotta Champions era tra queste non più di 5 mesi fa.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (7 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> il suo dovere? con questa rosa? rotfl
> intorno al 15 settembre tutto l'ambiente diceva che sarebbe stata una stagione di transizione... invece siamo qui "rischiando" di partecipare alla prossima champions.
> suo dovere un corno. suo dovere se gli prendevano giocatori validi.
> Juventus, Roma, Inter, Napoli e Fiorentina...poi si è aggiunta la Lazio: per tutti (il 99% del forum compreso) la lotta Champions era tra queste non più di 5 mesi fa.



innanzitutto rotfl lo fai a tua sorella,impara a rispettare le opinioni altrui

la rosa è assolutamente da terzo posto(l'ho sempre scritto,anche quando eravamo vicini al fondo della classifica),lo era anche prima dell'arrivo di balotelli,*a mio parere*


----------



## Jino (7 Aprile 2013)

Ragazzi si tratta di avere un minimo di equilibrio nel giudicare le cose, mica che ci voglia tanto. Chi dice che Allegri quest'anno non ha nemmeno un merito o chi dice l'opposto sbaglia a prescindere. Quest'anno, come gli anni scorsi, ha fatto vedere il mister cose buone e cose meno buone. C'è di meglio di Allegri in giro? Certo che c'è. Ma attenzione, c'è anche di peggio. E comunque pare che si scordi il nocciolo della questione, ed è che abbiamo un centrocampo IMBARAZZANTE. Prima di parlare di qualsiasi genere di allenatore parliamo di quel reparto, vi rendete conto Montolivo a parte di quanto sia inadeguato per raggiungere determinati traguardi?!

Qualsiasi allenatore del mondo con questo centrocampo non saprebbe dove sbattere la testa, qualsiasi.


----------



## The Ripper (7 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ragazzi si tratta di avere un minimo di equilibrio nel giudicare le cose, mica che ci voglia tanto. Chi dice che Allegri quest'anno non ha nemmeno un merito o chi dice l'opposto sbaglia a prescindere. Quest'anno, come gli anni scorsi, ha fatto vedere il mister cose buone e cose meno buone. C'è di meglio di Allegri in giro? Certo che c'è. Ma attenzione, c'è anche di peggio. E comunque pare che si scordi il nocciolo della questione, ed è che abbiamo un centrocampo IMBARAZZANTE. Prima di parlare di qualsiasi genere di allenatore parliamo di quel reparto, vi rendete conto Montolivo a parte di quanto sia inadeguato per raggiungere determinati traguardi?!
> 
> Qualsiasi allenatore del mondo con questo centrocampo non saprebbe dove sbattere la testa, qualsiasi.



Scherzi... Allegri ha voluto Traorè, Nocerino, De Jong e ha voluto a tutti i costi il rinnovo di Flamini.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> innanzitutto rotfl lo fai a tua sorella,impara a rispettare le opinioni altrui
> 
> la rosa è assolutamente da terzo posto(l'ho sempre scritto,anche quando eravamo vicini al fondo della classifica),lo era anche prima dell'arrivo di balotelli,*a mio parere*



rotfl non è un insulto
tu dicevi che era da terzo posto, il 98% dei milanisti no ("non è da terzo posto ma nemmeno da fondo classifica come adesso" si diceva ad ottobre). Ave a te e alla tua discendenza, che ti posso dire...


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (7 Aprile 2013)

[MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION],non mi sembra nemmeno un complimento pero'...comunque non mi pareva di essere l'unico a credere al terzo posto anche in ottobre:bastava vedere gli organici di lazio,inter,fiorentina e roma per realizzare che erano inferiori al nostro.Ma restano opinioni personali


----------



## Principe (7 Aprile 2013)

Che disco rotto pazzesco


----------



## Albijol (7 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Scherzi... Allegri ha voluto Traorè, Nocerino, De Jong e ha voluto a tutti i costi il rinnovo di Flamini.
> .



De Jong sono sicuro che l'ha chiesto Allegri


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Aprile 2013)

Una fase difensiva perfetta, Allegri non può prevedere anche gli episodi. Qua ci si attacca a qualunque cosa per criticarlo, la fiorentina, se stringiamo, non ha fatto nulla.


----------



## Principe (7 Aprile 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Una fase difensiva perfetta, Allegri non può prevedere anche gli episodi. Qua ci si attacca a qualunque cosa per criticarlo, la fiorentina, se stringiamo, non ha fatto nulla.



Nulla ? Ci ha dominato in 10 per 30 minuti nel secondo tempo e nn sarebbe niente ??? Pazzesco


----------



## Clint Eastwood (7 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> il suo dovere? con questa rosa? rotfl
> intorno al 15 settembre tutto l'ambiente diceva che sarebbe stata una stagione di transizione... invece siamo qui "rischiando" di partecipare alla prossima champions.
> suo dovere un corno. suo dovere se gli prendevano giocatori validi.
> Juventus, Roma, Inter, Napoli e Fiorentina...poi si è aggiunta la Lazio: per tutti (il 99% del forum compreso) la lotta Champions era tra queste non più di 5 mesi fa.



Io ero tra quelli che anche a inizio stagione, dissi che il Milan era da Europa league, e mi facevo spesso risate quando sentivo i paralleli tra la nostra rosa e quella di Atalanta, Bologna e via discorrendo. Poi è arrivato Balotelli, abbiamo appurato la pochezza delle altre pretendenti alla champions letteralmente crollate, ed ecco che diventa equo stare dove siamo. 
Ad Allegri quest'anno non gli si puo' rimproverare nulla, ma perchè dovremmo dare chissà che meriti a questo allenatore dopo il flop ingiustificabile dell'anno scorso? e perchè dovremmo scordarci degli evidenti errori tattici mostrati ad inizio stagione prima di arrivare ad un assetto definitivo? A me come credo ad altri interessa capire se questo allenatore possa avere i numeri per essere il futuro allenatore di un Milan vincente.
E non sembra che costui questi numeri li abbia. 

Scusami ma cosa ci sarebbe di cosi contradditorio o farneticante in questo modo di vedere le cose, che poi credo sia quello di tanti altri qui dentro? 

A me sembrano farneticazioni quelle di chi pensa seriamente che il Milan per organico sia inferiore a Fiore, Inter, Roma e lazio, e che finire il campionato davanti a queste squadre sia un miracolo.
Cioè barzellette.


----------



## Frikez (7 Aprile 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Una fase difensiva perfetta, Allegri non può prevedere anche gli episodi. Qua ci si attacca a qualunque cosa per criticarlo, la fiorentina, se stringiamo, non ha fatto nulla.



Hai detto bene, una fase difensiva perfetta, il problema è quella offensiva..sono 3 anni che non si vedono tagli o sovrapposizioni, non ci sono movimenti da parte dei 3 davanti e non è questione di avere o meno centrocampisti di qualità. L'unica variante rispetto all'anno scorso è il lavoro dei terzini che ti permette di allargare la difesa avversaria, peccato che quando trovi un allenatore preparato che ti blocca con continui raddoppi dei centrocampisti non hai un'alternativa di gioco..difatti oggi De Sciglio è stato completamente nullo mentre Abate è andato sul fondo 2 volte e in un'occasione ha innescato Flamini che ha rischiato di segnare.
Abbiamo il migliore attacco del campionato e non tiriamo mai in porta..se non contiamo il colpo di testa di Elsha su una punizione, robe da matti.


----------



## Jino (7 Aprile 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> De Jong sono sicuro che l'ha chiesto Allegri



Anche se fosse l'acquisto di De Jong io ad esempio lo condivido. Ci serviva un mediano di rottura di livello in mezzo al campo, perchè quelli che abbiamo sono mediocri. Il punto è che l'acquisto dell'olandese sarebbe dovuto esser accompagnato anche da un altro centrocampista dotato di un minimo di tecnica e non del solo Montolivo.


----------



## prebozzio (7 Aprile 2013)

Ogni squadra in svantaggio, anche se in inferiorità numerica, tenta il tutto per tutto: basti pensare al Pescara ieri contro la Juve, negli ultimi dieci minuti sotto di due gol e in dieci ha chiuso la Juve nella sua metà campo.

Se non concedi niente e gli arbitri regalano due rigori agli avversari c'è poco da discutere. Se poi non te ne danno uno netto...


----------



## Clint Eastwood (7 Aprile 2013)

Qui si gira sempre attorno alle solite cose, ma nessuno forse si chiede le cose giuste sul nocciolo del dibattito che puo' interessare Allegri.
Bisogna chiedersi se Allegri avendo a disposizione un centrocampo ed una difesa migliori di questa straccerebbe il campionato come ha fatto la Juve (che pure non ha un attacco adeguato)? Potrebbe dire la sua anche in Europa?
Bè, per quanto mi riguarda i risultati dell'anno scorso (con una squadra forte, di sicuro la piu' forte in Italia), la mancanza di gioco che ho visto sia l'anno scorso che eravamo forti che quest'anno, i molti errori tattici che ho visto in questi mesi e che un ottimo allenatore non fa, mi fanno dire che la risposta è NO.
Rammento ancora che in un campionato di cosi basso livello di competitività non è che serve Guardiola per portare un Milan decente in champions eh.

Questo è il dilemma sovrano.


----------



## Principe (7 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Anche se fosse l'acquisto di De Jong io ad esempio lo condivido. Ci serviva un mediano di rottura di livello in mezzo al campo, perchè quelli che abbiamo sono mediocri. Il punto è che l'acquisto dell'olandese sarebbe dovuto esser accompagnato anche da un altro centrocampista dotato di un minimo di tecnica e non del solo Montolivo.



È quindi ha scelto tra 2 esigenze e ha scelto il mediano perciò è' una sua scelta e stop .


----------



## The Ripper (7 Aprile 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> De Jong sono sicuro che l'ha chiesto Allegri



4mln e un profilo da calciatore di calibro internazionale. ecco perché è venuto de jong. altroché.... è arrivato nell'ultimo giorno di mercato: ce lo vedo ad allegri chiedere DE JONG per l'intera estate!!!
Chiedeva asamoah e gli hanno preso nocerino, fa un po' tu...


----------



## Albijol (7 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> 4mln e un profilo da calciatore di calibro internazionale. ecco perché è venuto de jong. altroché.... è arrivato nell'ultimo giorno di mercato: ce lo vedo ad allegri chiedere DE JONG per l'intera estate!!!
> Chiedeva asamoah e gli hanno preso nocerino, fa un po' tu...



Dai è il tipo di giocatore che piace è Allegri, l'allenatore avrà fatto una lista di nomi, De Jong era quello che costava di meno in base alla notorietà del giocatore. Avevamo Montella stai sicuro che De Jong l'avrebbe schifato e avrebbe consigliato un Lodi che costava di sicuro di meno ma ci serviva di più.


----------



## Frikez (7 Aprile 2013)

Più che altro voleva Asamoah e gli hanno preso Muntari, un suo pupillo fin dai tempi di Udine..classico giocatore africano con tanta corsa e fisicità e poco cervello, eh ma lui vuole la qualità in mezzo al campo


----------



## The Ripper (7 Aprile 2013)

Ad allegri non piacciono i De Jong, ad Allegri non piacciono i Pirlo. Ad Allegri piacciono i Seedorf. L'ha dimostrato con i fatti (è stato il centrocampista più utilizzato da Allegri). Se potesse scegliere tra Xavi e Iniesta sceglierebbe Iniesta ad occhi chiusi ad esempio. Tra Gerrard e Fabregas (a pari età) prenderebbe Gerrard. (infatti non è un mistero che avesse dei dubbi su Ganso).
Oppure qualcuno pensa che De Jong è come Van Bommel? Serviva anche un De Jong, ma sicuramente serviva anche un altro giocatore più completo.
Muntari l'ha chiesto lui lo scorso gennaio. 
l'estate 2011 aveva chiesto asamoah e avevamo praticamente chiuso, ma galliani si è tirato indietro e gli ha preso nocerino l'ultimo giorno di mercato. non dimentichiamocelo MAI. sono le cose che ci fanno capire come lavora una dirigenza. In ogni caso Muntari adesso sta giocando male ma quando è arrivato giocava BENISSIMO. E se vogliamo dirla tutta tecnicamente non è forte ma è tutt'altra roba rispetto agli altri mediani che abbiamo in rosa. Un Muntari in forma (o un De Jong) con Montolivo e un giocatore alla Seedorf che tanto piace ad Allegri, avremmo un signor centrocampo.
Serve quel giocatore lì... quel giocatore completo. 
Gli prendessero uno alla Seedorf!


----------



## The Ripper (7 Aprile 2013)

Un giocatore DA Allegri è Sweinsteiger ad esempio.


----------



## Jino (7 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> È quindi ha scelto tra 2 esigenze e ha scelto il mediano perciò è' una sua scelta e stop .



Non c'era scelta, la mezz'ala era Montolivo in estate, Muntari era il mediano davanti la difesa. Poi il ghanese s'è fatto male, era d'obbligo prendere un mediano. Non è questione di scegliere tra piedi buoni o meno. Serviva un mediano visto l'infortunio di Muntari, ed è arrivato De Jong. Chiaro sarebbe servito anche un centrocampista di impostazione, ma c'erano i soldi aimè solo per uno. Se non ci sono soldi per fare mercato non può esser colpa pure quello di Allegri. Siamo con le pezze al fondoschiena, rendiamoci conto!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Aprile 2013)

Una squadra non si può afflosciare così nell'intervallo, ao, dai Max...


----------



## AndrasWave (8 Aprile 2013)

Ci sta la scusante che abbiamo un centrocampo indegno, ci sta alla grande.

Però è anche vero che negli scontri diretti manchiamo sempre in qualcosa. Allegri ha delle responsabilità, poche storie.
E' la cosa che proprio non si risolve è la poca personalità che viene data a questa squadra nei momenti cruciali. Su questo il mister è davvero inadeguato.

Svegliati Max..


----------



## prebozzio (8 Aprile 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Dai è il tipo di giocatore che piace è Allegri, l'allenatore avrà fatto una lista di nomi, De Jong era quello che costava di meno in base alla notorietà del giocatore. Avevamo Montella stai sicuro che De Jong l'avrebbe schifato e avrebbe consigliato un Lodi che costava di sicuro di meno ma ci serviva di più.


Infatti la Fiorentina ha preso Migliaccio in estate e Sissoko a gennaio, oltre ad avere già Romulo


----------



## Albijol (8 Aprile 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Infatti la Fiorentina ha preso Migliaccio in estate e Sissoko a gennaio, oltre ad avere già Romulo



Sissoko utilizzato tantissimo, si vede che lo voleva Montella


----------



## Pivellino (8 Aprile 2013)

In tutte le ultime partite che abbiamo giocato teniamo solo un tempo: Inter, Fiorentina, Genoa, Chievo.
Secondo me siamo in netto calo fisico (e mentale, dopo la grande rincorsa. Sono cose che si pagano).


----------



## Jino (8 Aprile 2013)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> In tutte le ultime partite che abbiamo giocato teniamo solo un tempo: Inter, Fiorentina, Genoa, Chievo.
> Secondo me siamo in netto calo fisico (e mentale, dopo la grande rincorsa. Sono cose che si pagano).



Beh contro l'Inter c'è stato un vistoso calo fisico, ma arrivavamo dalla sfida contro il Barca. Contro il Genoa abbiamo fatto un tempo con l'uomo in meno. Contro il Chievo il campo era un qualcosa di indegno, parlare di calcio è impossibile. Ieri credo sia stata la superiorità numerica ad esser interpretata mentalmente nel modo sbagliato. 

Ad ogni modo ogni partita ha una storia a sè, ciò non cambia che un pò di stanchezza fisica e mentale è normale ci possa anche essere.


----------



## Principe (8 Aprile 2013)

No ma veramente pensate che sia un calo fisico che abbiamo una sola competizione ???? Una settimana abbiamo avuto per preparare la partita , Ma come fanno allora altre squadre con 3 o 4 competizioni giocando 2 volte a settimana , e' l'allenatore che ti deve dare la grinta , dovevamo scendere in campo con la bava alla bocca e chiudere la partita , ringhiare su ogni pallone come avrebbe fatto la Juventus , il punto e' che con quel mediocre in panchina nn si va da nessuna parte , e' famoso per sciogliersi nel momento decisivo


----------



## Clint Eastwood (8 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> No ma veramente pensate che sia un calo fisico che abbiamo una sola competizione ???? Una settimana abbiamo avuto per preparare la partita , Ma come fanno allora altre squadre con 3 o 4 competizioni giocando 2 volte a settimana , e' l'allenatore che ti deve dare la grinta , dovevamo scendere in campo con la bava alla bocca e chiudere la partita , ringhiare su ogni pallone come avrebbe fatto la Juventus , il punto e' che con quel mediocre in panchina nn si va da nessuna parte , e' famoso per sciogliersi nel momento decisivo



Niente da fare...si inventano le cose piu' improbabili pur di mascherare colpe e responsabili.
Cioè STANCA una squadra che gioca 1 volta a settimana...
inconcepibile


----------



## Frikez (8 Aprile 2013)

Guardate che non è solo una questione fisica, dopo una lunga rincorsa può esserci un calo psicologico, lì deve essere bravo l'allenatore a mantenere alta la concentrazione.


----------



## Principe (8 Aprile 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Guardate che non è solo una questione fisica, dopo una lunga rincorsa può esserci un calo psicologico, lì deve essere bravo l'allenatore a mantenere alta la concentrazione.



Che infatti nn ha mantenuto ho rivisto oggi il secondo tempo , ho visto per 35 minuti una squadra indegna , in una difficoltà incredibile che subisce il pressing della viola soffrendolo con la superiorità numerica, in più nn facevamo 2 passaggi in fila che fossero 2 , squadra completamente in confusione , me lo sono rivisto apposta per essere sicuro , e posso dire che sei nella partita decisiva nn esiste proprio le colpe di allegri sono immani


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (8 Aprile 2013)

il problema principale è che in tre stagioni non è mai stato dato un gioco alla squadra.Non è sufficiente l'attenuante di non aver qualità quest anno,anche perchè nella stagione dell'ultimo scudetto aveva pirlo,seedorf e ronaldinho...ed il gioco non l'avevamo lo stesso


----------



## Albijol (14 Aprile 2013)

Allora ragazzi, qualche opinione sulle scelte di Gesù stasera?


----------



## Principe (14 Aprile 2013)

Peggior allenatore della serie a secondo solo a stramaccioni


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Aprile 2013)

ma oggi che cavolo ha fatto?


----------



## Snake (14 Aprile 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Allora ragazzi, qualche opinione sulle scelte di Gesù stasera?



Giù le mani da Allegri, lui non ha mai colpe


----------



## Frikez (14 Aprile 2013)

Sempre meglio negli scontri diretti eh Mister?!


----------



## Alex (14 Aprile 2013)

qualcuno mi spieghi cosa ci faceva robinho in campo


----------



## Naruto98 (14 Aprile 2013)

Allenatore che dire mediocre è poco. Ci sa fare con i giovani?! Siete proprio sicuri? Che fine ha fatto niang?! Al primo errore lo ha piazzato in panchina e fa giocare quel cesso di boateng. L'esplosione di De Sciglio (anche quest'ultimo in panchina dopo l'ultimo errore a firenze) non è certo merito di allegri, il ragazzo a potenzialità e nelle fasce non mi risulta che abbiamo questi fenomeni. Non sa dare un gioco alla squadra, scandaloso! Vuole far tagliare e inserire i centrocampisti quando l'unico con i piedi buoni è montolivo. Come si fa a chiedere a Muntari di inserirsi?! Ma tornatene al cagliari Allegri, che giusto lì puoi allenare (senza nulla togliere al cagliari). Se solo prendessimo Heynckes il prossimo anno...


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Aprile 2013)

Partita fondamentale della stagione letteralmente buttata nel cesso,complimenti.


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Aprile 2013)

va be tanto a lui che gliene frega di fare i preliminari o no ? 

non sarà lui a farli, per fortuna.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (14 Aprile 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Allora ragazzi, qualche opinione sulle scelte di Gesù stasera?



E' un MIRACOLO che siamo terzi con questo organico


----------



## Albijol (14 Aprile 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Giù le mani da Allegri, lui non ha mai colpe



Gesù Nazareno Re degli scontri diretti


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Aprile 2013)

Uomo ridicolo, da mandare via a fine stagione.


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Aprile 2013)

bravo eh, questa me la devi spiegare


----------



## Albijol (14 Aprile 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> E' un MIRACOLO che siamo terzi con questo organico



Eh aspé il Miracolo più miracoloso deve ancora farlo: arrivare quarto con Balotelli in rosa. Dai Allegri, PROVA E VEDRAIIII CHE VOLENDO RIUSCIRAI (cit. Cristina D'avena)


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (14 Aprile 2013)

è un allenatore forte forte,non c'è di meglio in giro,no no


----------



## Frikez (14 Aprile 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> va be tanto a lui che gliene frega di fare i preliminari o no ?
> 
> non sarà lui a farli, per fortuna.



Non lo cacceranno mai purtroppo


----------



## Principe (14 Aprile 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> bravo eh, questa me la devi spiegare



Cosa vuoi che ti spieghi , partita giocata discretamente bene , adesso in diretta ROBINHO ha fatto una buona partita , robinho ha fatto una buona partita


----------



## Nivre (14 Aprile 2013)

Ringraziamo il cielo che a fine stagione se ne va via, dico solo questo. 

Ciao mediocre


----------



## DannySa (14 Aprile 2013)

Abbiamo giocato bene[cit.]
Bella partita, peccato l'errorino in difesa ma i ragazzi sono stati bravi in 10 uomini a reagire[cit.]

Comunque se Niang proprio non gira non è che deve pagare solo El Shaarawy, purtroppo il problema maggiore è che a centrocampo c'è solo Montolivo che regge la baracca, Muntari è qualcosa di scandaloso, è qui da 1 annetto e qualcosa ed è sempre partito titolare, sbaglia tutti i passaggi ma gioca sempre e questo la dice lunga sulla qualità delle nostre cosiddette mezzali .
Allegri ha buttato via un'altra partita dopo essersi fatto rimontare in 10 uomini a Firenze non sapendo nemmeno lì cosa fare, la squadra dopo il 2-0 è risultata completamente assente.
Stasera oltre ad aver fatto una scelta veramente assurda nel lasciare fuori El Shaarawy s'è accontentato del pari (come fa in tutti gli scontri diretti in casa), se non ha il Balotelli o l'El Shaarawy che gli vincono la partita non sa trasmettere nulla alla squadra infatti i giocatori entrano in campo a casaccio e senza voglia tra un cambio all'85° e l'altro.
Decidesse cosa vuole fare, per me se non arriva terzo buttando così 6 punti di vantaggio sulla Fiorentina (non il Bayern Monaco) può anche prendere la porta immediatamente.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (14 Aprile 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Eh aspé il Miracolo più miracoloso deve ancora farlo: arrivare quarto con Balotelli in rosa. Dai Allegri, PROVA E VEDRAIIII CHE VOLENDO RIUSCIRAI (cit. Cristina D'avena)



il miracolo piu' miracoloso che sta cercando di compiere e quello di portare la fiorentina in champions


----------



## Dexter (14 Aprile 2013)

su sky mauro gli sta chiedendo spiegazioni più specifiche della panchina di el sharaawy e lui dice che è per ragione mentale (???) e che robinho ha fatto una buona partita.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Aprile 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> su sky mauro gli sta chiedendo spiegazioni più specifiche della panchina di el sharaawy e lui dice che è per ragione mentale (???) e che robinho ha fatto una buona partita.



Vabbè,un GENIO


----------



## Frikez (14 Aprile 2013)

"Sono soddisfatto, i ragazzi hanno giocato bene con la giusta cattiveria.
Robinho è un campione, mi serviva un giocatore più tecnico oggi"


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Aprile 2013)

Dopo la partita di questa sera, al 100% non sarà più l'allenatore del Milan.
Il Berlusca lo farà fuori sicuro.
Bisogna vedere con chi lo rimpiazzerebbero eventualmente però.
Donadoni per me è anche peggio di Allegri.


----------



## Naruto98 (14 Aprile 2013)

con donadoni il prossimo anno nemmeno in europa league


----------



## Albijol (14 Aprile 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> su sky mauro gli sta chiedendo spiegazioni più specifiche della panchina di el sharaawy e lui dice che è per ragione mentale (???) e che robinho ha fatto una buona partita.



Nel senso che Allegri ha scoperto di essere un ritardato mentale?


----------



## If Everyone Cared (15 Aprile 2013)

quanto del sostegno di cui gode allegri si fonda unicamente sul debito di riconoscenza che si ha verso questi per aver liberato il milan dai senatori brutti e cattivi?
per me il 90%, e non esagero.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Aprile 2013)

Allegri potrebbe veramente riuscire a fare l'impresa di buttare via la qualificazione champion già acquisita. Fortunatamente dietro c'è la fiorentina che può comunque toppare un po' di partite, ma nonostante tutto sarà difficile lo stesso.

Spero sia il suo ultimo anno di Milan


----------



## Nivre (15 Aprile 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> *Allegri potrebbe veramente riuscire a fare l'impresa di buttare via la qualificazione champion già acquisita.* Fortunatamente dietro c'è la fiorentina che può comunque toppare un po' di partite, ma nonostante tutto sarà difficile lo stesso.
> 
> Spero sia il suo ultimo anno di Milan




Dejavu, come l'ultimo scudetto perso.

Dai, non ci voglio pensare


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Aprile 2013)

Ok, Allegri via.
Chi prendiamo?
Per gli allenatori bravi bisogna spendere parecchio e il Milan non se lo può permettere/non lo vuole più fare.
Però se le alternative si chiamano Van Basten (lo adoro, ma come allenatore lascia a desiderare), Donadoni o simili, è meglio tenersi Allegri, secondo me, anche se nelle grandi partite dimostra i suoi limiti (quest'anno il Milan ha vinto solo contro la Juve e il Barcellona nelle sfide che contano).


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Aprile 2013)

Nivre ha scritto:


> Dejavu, come l'ultimo scudetto perso.
> 
> Dai, non ci voglio pensare



Onestamente non mi stupirebbe neanche, anche il primo anno in cui vincemmo ad un certo punto ci fu veramente il pericolo di beccare la beffa, ma per fortuna c'era leonardo ad allenare l'inter...
Quest'anno non è ancora tutto perso perché come avversario c'è pur sempre la fiorentina.
Comunque vada spero veramente che sia il suo ultimo anno, ma ho paura che andrà avanti pure il prossimo


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2013)

Tanto se lo cacciano arriva Donadoni è? Mica Mourinho...


----------



## Blu71 (15 Aprile 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Onestamente non mi stupirebbe neanche, anche il primo anno in cui vincemmo ad un certo punto ci fu veramente il pericolo di beccare la beffa, ma per fortuna c'era leonardo ad allenare l'inter...
> Quest'anno non è ancora tutto perso perché come avversario c'è pur sempre la fiorentina.
> Comunque vada spero veramente che sia il suo ultimo anno, ma ho paura che andrà avanti pure il prossimo




Se non arriva terzo a giugno ci lascia.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Aprile 2013)

Non capisco tutto questo astio per Donadoni, io sarei almeno curioso di vederlo allenare il Milan, non comprendo la certezza di molti del suo eventuale flop...




Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se non arriva terzo a giugno ci lascia.



Era già da cacciare dopo il mega fail dell'anno scorso


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (15 Aprile 2013)

beh,non è detto che donadoni sia peggio eh... non ne abbiamo la controprova.Allegri allenava il cagliari,mica il real madrid,prima di arrivare al milan


----------



## Albijol (15 Aprile 2013)

Se proprio non volete Donadoni, c'è Pioli che imho è molto valido. L'importante è che Acciuga se ne vada.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Aprile 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non capisco tutto questo astio per Donadoni, io sarei almeno curioso di vederlo allenare il Milan, non comprendo la certezza di molti del suo eventuale flop...
> 
> 
> 
> Era già da cacciare dopo il mega fail dell'anno scorso




......non è stato cacciato per mancanze di valide alternative abbordabili.....


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Aprile 2013)

A me piacerebbe Montella, che ha fatto bene a Roma, a Catania (ok, tutti gli allenatori stanno facendo bene a Catania) e ora a Firenze.
Donadoni non mi convince, anche se poi all'Europeo del 2008 l'Italia è stata eliminata solo ai calci di rigore dalla Spagna che poi ha vinto tutto.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Aprile 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Se proprio non volete Donadoni, c'è Pioli che imho è molto valido. L'importante è che Acciuga se ne vada.



Pioli? Cosa ci porterebbe in più?


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Se proprio non volete Donadoni, c'è Pioli che imho è molto valido. L'importante è che Acciuga se ne vada.



Pioli è molto bravo, concordo. Però bisogna vedere se sia un allenatore di "categoria", ovvero da squadre di bassa classifica. 

In linea generale, credo che se si voglia davvero fare il salto di qualità anche a livello europeo si debba ingaggiare un allenatore straniero (oltre ad un mercato all'altezza) importante. Altrimenti, per come la vedo io, può restare tranquillamente Allegri. Continuano a pensare che in Serie A non ce ne siano tanti più bravi, anzi.


----------



## Nivre (15 Aprile 2013)

Ma anche se arriviamo terzi, dai ragazzi, questo se ne deve andare. Ha vinto uno scudetto è una supercoppa grazie ed esclusivamente a Ibra. 
Andato via lo svedese nemmeno uno straccio di bel gioco abbiamo visto, altro che Allegre il genio del bel calcio... ROTFL


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Aprile 2013)

Oggi scelte completamente sbagliate ...


----------



## iceman. (15 Aprile 2013)

Comunque son tipo 13-14 partite che non perdiamo...
Daje voglio il nuovo record.


----------



## Kurt91 (15 Aprile 2013)

Sono, da sempre, un detrattore di Allegri. Io personalmente però non ho nulla da dirgli per ieri sera. Questa squadra è fisicamente a pezzi, ieri sera non correva nessuno ad eccezione di Flamini. Il filotto di risultati positivi che ci ha portato dalla zona retrocessione al terzo posto lo stiamo pagando.


----------



## Canonista (15 Aprile 2013)

Per favore, è un incompetente.


----------



## Jino (15 Aprile 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Sono, da sempre, un detrattore di Allegri. Io personalmente però non ho nulla da dirgli per ieri sera. Questa squadra è fisicamente a pezzi, ieri sera non correva nessuno ad eccezione di Flamini. *Il filotto di risultati positivi che ci ha portato dalla zona retrocessione al terzo posto lo stiamo pagando.*



Già, ma nessuno sembra tenere in considerazione questo. La gente non si rende conto che da qui alla fine bisognerà stringere i denti. La squadra è scarica, di testa sopratutto.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Già, ma nessuno sembra tenere in considerazione questo. La gente non si rende conto che da qui alla fine bisognerà stringere i denti. La squadra è scarica, di testa sopratutto.



vero, però ieri qualcosa l'ha sbagliata (più che El Sha secondo me il non aver messo De Sciglio a destra...)

In ogni caso queste sono le partite in cui ti rendi conto quanto sia scarso questo Milan a livello qualitativo. In altri tempi pur giocando male queste partite le vincevi con un lampo di seedorf, di sheva, di inzaghi, di pirlo, di kakà...


----------



## Tobi (15 Aprile 2013)

che strano che però questa squadra sempre nei momenti cruciali si scarica.. quest'anno in queste 3 partite importanti.. l' anno scorso nel mese del Barca, l'anno ancora prima quando l'Inter ci aveva quasi agguantato.. mah


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Aprile 2013)

non volevo l'esonero quando eravamo a 7 punti dopo l'ottava giornata

ma dopo la formazione iniziale di ieri sera quasi ci farei un pensierino


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pioli è molto bravo, concordo. Però bisogna vedere se sia un allenatore di "categoria", ovvero da squadre di bassa classifica.
> 
> In linea generale, credo che se si voglia davvero fare il salto di qualità anche a livello europeo si debba ingaggiare un allenatore straniero (oltre ad un mercato all'altezza) importante. Altrimenti, per come la vedo io, può restare tranquillamente Allegri. Continuano a pensare che in Serie A non ce ne siano tanti più bravi, anzi.


Ma anche no... non ci sono allenatori tanto bravi in Italia ma anche in Europa e nel mondo. Attualmente non ci sono allenatori Italiani e stranieri di grande livello che ti facciano fare il salto di qualità. L'unico è Mourinho che è inarrivabile. Se devo mandare via Allegri per prendere Donadoni, rimango cosi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Aprile 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> che strano che però questa squadra sempre nei momenti cruciali si scarica.. quest'anno in queste 3 partite importanti.. l' anno scorso nel mese del Barca, l'anno ancora prima quando l'Inter ci aveva quasi agguantato.. mah



E' una questione mentale.


----------



## Jino (15 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> vero, però ieri qualcosa l'ha sbagliata (più che El Sha secondo me il non aver messo De Sciglio a destra...)
> 
> In ogni caso queste sono le partite in cui ti rendi conto quanto sia scarso questo Milan a livello qualitativo. In altri tempi pur giocando male queste partite le vincevi con un lampo di seedorf, di sheva, di inzaghi, di pirlo, di kakà...



Boh, col senno di poi è facile parlare ovviamente, chi avresti messo piuttosti di chi. La verità è che il Milan con la formazione di ieri sera era partito alla grandissima ed era passato in vantaggio, se Mexes non avesse commesso un'errore cosi grossolano probabilmente la partita andava diversamente. 

In tanti vogliono la testa del mister, sai bene quanto io fin dai primi mesi l'abbia criticato, son sempre stato il suo primo detrattore qui dentro. Ma la verità è che non può sempre essere colpa del mister, per tutto quanto. Ieri sera ha commesso degli errori, è vero, ma trovami un allenatore che non ne commetta. Non esiste. L'allenatore bravo è quello che commette meno errori della media.


----------



## Petrecte (15 Aprile 2013)

Ma a nessuno piace Di Francesco? Il suo Lecce non giocava affatto male e anche il Sassuolo ha un bel gioco in B,ovvio è giovane ma si potrebbe fare un tentativo.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (15 Aprile 2013)

Eh ma è colpa di Ibra se il Milan gioca male,è un accentratore (cit.)

Intanto non vinciamo uno scontro diretto da due anni (fatto salvo quello contro la Juve,grazie ad un rigore inventato),e siamo riusciti a perdere 4 derby di fila. Phenom.


----------



## Arsozzenal (15 Aprile 2013)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Ma a nessuno piace Di Francesco? Il suo Lecce non giocava affatto male e anche il Sassuolo ha un bel gioco in B,ovvio è giovane ma si potrebbe fare un tentativo.



ma dai per favore...pioli,di francesco,guidolin...ma cos'è???
allegri vale 10 volte questi allenatori menzionati....ripeto per la 1000esima volta che cambiare tanto per cambiare non ha nessun senso,soprattutto perchè il nostro allenatore non è scarso....se si deve cambiare è per prendere un allenatore che ci possa far fare un salto di qualità importante


----------



## Arsozzenal (15 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pioli è molto bravo, concordo. Però bisogna vedere se sia un allenatore di "categoria", ovvero da squadre di bassa classifica.
> 
> *In linea generale, credo che se si voglia davvero fare il salto di qualità anche a livello europeo si debba ingaggiare un allenatore straniero *(oltre ad un mercato all'altezza) importante. Altrimenti, per come la vedo io, può restare tranquillamente Allegri. Continuano a pensare che in Serie A non ce ne siano tanti più bravi, anzi.


anche secondo me..io proverei con un allenatore straniero!se possibile con tassotti ancora come vice di modo che possa comunque aiutarlo


----------



## runner (15 Aprile 2013)

il toto nomi in Italia è sempre la cosa più divertente


----------



## The Ripper (15 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Boh, col senno di poi è facile parlare ovviamente, chi avresti messo piuttosti di chi. La verità è che il Milan con la formazione di ieri sera era partito alla grandissima ed era passato in vantaggio, se Mexes non avesse commesso un'errore cosi grossolano probabilmente la partita andava diversamente.
> 
> In tanti vogliono la testa del mister, sai bene quanto io fin dai primi mesi l'abbia criticato, son sempre stato il suo primo detrattore qui dentro. Ma la verità è che non può sempre essere colpa del mister, per tutto quanto. Ieri sera ha commesso degli errori, è vero, ma trovami un allenatore che non ne commetta. Non esiste. L'allenatore bravo è quello che commette meno errori della media.



Assolutamente. Ieri, come ho scritto, si poteva vincere tranquillamente se avevamo una difesa migliore. Le partite si possono vincere anche 1-0 giocando così così. 
Io davvero sarei curioso di vedere questa base di squadra con un difensore serio e un centrocampista di qualità. Secondo me Allegri è l'ultimo dei problemi. Gli scontri diretti? Beh, come ho scritto negli ultimi 12 anni gli scontri diretti del Milan sono stati decisi dai giocatori più tecnici (tranne il derby con gol di Kaladze). Non è di certo un caso. Ad esempio può capitare che Barcellona-Real madrid lo decida Puyol su colpo di testa, ma il più delle volte i protagonisti (decisivi) di queste sfide sono i Ronaldinho, i Messi, i Ronaldo, gli Zidane, i Cristiano Ronaldo, gli Iniesta...
Nelle nostre sfide con la Juve, a segnare o far segnare erano i Kakà, i Seedorf (quanti gol a Buffon ha fatto?), i Del Piero, i Trezeguet, i Nedved. E' raro vedere protagonisti i Gattuso (deciso 2 anni fa con un gol, ma non era scontro diretto), i Flamini, gli Abate, i Nocerino ecc...ecc... eppure questi sono i giocatori che abbiamo adesso.

Il giocatore di qualità decide la grande sfida. E' sempre stato così. 
E dal giocatore di qualità passa il gioco della squadra.


Per me Allegri è l'ultimo problema. Se dobbiamo cambiare allenatore serve uno straniero che abbia anche esperienza internazionale o che sia di grandissima prospettiva.
De Boer mi piace molto ad esempio. Eviterei come la peste tutti quelli mediatici, come ad esempio Villas Boas.


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Aprile 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Eh ma è colpa di Ibra se il Milan gioca male,è un accentratore (cit.)
> 
> Intanto non vinciamo uno scontro diretto da due anni (fatto salvo quello contro la Juve,grazie ad un rigore inventato),e siamo riusciti a perdere 4 derby di fila. Phenom.



io mi butterei su paolo di canio allora 

allenatore grintoso, e che in inghilterra sta facendo molto bene, sia in quella squadra di terza serie, sia ieri con quella vittoria


----------



## Corpsegrinder (15 Aprile 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> io mi butterei su paolo di canio allora
> 
> allenatore grintoso, e che in inghilterra sta facendo molto bene, sia in quella squadra di terza serie, sia ieri con quella vittoria



Di Canio non so se è compatibile con lo "Stile Milan" (qualunque cosa sia questo stile).

Però si,ci vorrebbe uno grintoso. Certe partite si vincono con il pressing,l'organizzazione e la concentrazione. Tutte cose che il Milan di Allegri non ha mai avuto,se non per pochissimo tempo.


----------



## Jino (15 Aprile 2013)

Di Canio per certi versi è molto bravo ed assomiglia molto a Conte, ma per favore, che razza di personaggio è?!


----------



## ed.vedder77 (19 Aprile 2013)

Radio 102 .5 ha appena trasmesso la bomba(secondo loro) Allegri alla roma con lo spogliatoio della roma già avvisato...mah...a noi chi? la marmotta che confezionava la cioccolata?


----------



## Tobi (19 Aprile 2013)

Difficile rimanga senza 3 posto. Gia non entusiasma per come fa giocare la squadra, senza risultati verrá bacchettato


----------



## If Everyone Cared (19 Aprile 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Radio 102 .5 ha appena trasmesso la bomba(secondo loro) Allegri alla roma con lo spogliatoio della roma già avvisato...mah...a noi chi? la marmotta che confezionava la cioccolata?



:Q______________________________


----------



## Albijol (19 Aprile 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Radio 102 .5 ha appena trasmesso la bomba(secondo loro) Allegri alla roma con lo spogliatoio della roma già avvisato...mah...a noi chi? la marmotta che confezionava la cioccolata?


----------



## Principe (19 Aprile 2013)

Troppo bello per essere vero


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Aprile 2013)

Beh,ora l'importante è conquistare sto benedetto 3° posto e poi un "in bocca al lupo" a Max.


----------



## Principe (19 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh,ora l'importante è conquistare sto benedetto 3° posto e poi un "in bocca al lupo" a Max.



Le 2 cose sono antitetiche


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Le 2 cose sono antitetiche



No,perchè credo che anche col 3° posto vada via a questo punto.


----------



## Principe (19 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> No,perchè credo che anche col 3° posto vada via a questo punto.


Dimmi solo dove devo firmare , spero che tu abbia ragione


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Dimmi solo dove devo firmare , spero che tu abbia ragione



E' una mia impressione,sempre che siano vere le voci che ultimamente si susseguono(soprattutto quelle che provengono dalla Capitale).


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Aprile 2013)

Se Allegri a fine stagione dovesse andare via (ne sono quasi certo) sono anche certo che molti milanisti lo rimpiangerebbero.
Secondo me Allegri è migliore rispetto a tutti gli allenatori che possono venire al Milan (Montella non credo si sposti per il momento).
Con tutti i suoi difetti preferisco lui a tanti altri.
Rimango convinto che delle 3 stagioni al Milan questa paradossalmente sia la sua migliore.


----------



## Jino (20 Aprile 2013)

Mi auguro solo che non vada via Allegri e mi debbano appioppare un Donadoni


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Aprile 2013)

Purtroppo non ci possiamo permettere di lasciar andare troppo a cuor leggero Allegri, se non viene un allenatore nettamente migliore non c'è motivo di cacciarlo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Dimmi solo dove devo firmare , spero che tu abbia ragione



chi vorresti al posto di Allegri?


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Aprile 2013)

Max, un consiglio: questa sera fai riposare Montolivo. Deve essere fresco per la partita con il Catania.


----------



## Albijol (21 Aprile 2013)

Vediamo le genialate che si inventerà il nostro caro Max


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

Io proverei a portare hiddink a milano


----------



## Principe (21 Aprile 2013)

Se gioca robinho e' già una genialata massima

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> chi vorresti al posto di Allegri?



Pioli Montella di canio , ti ho fatto 3 nomi fattibili poi anche Simeone mi piace ma forse nn verrebbe


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Aprile 2013)

Di Canio?
Divento interista, per carità.


----------



## Principe (21 Aprile 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Di Canio?
> Divento interista, per carità.



E' bravo ha carisma di sicuro nn perderebbe mai uno scudetto avendo hna squadra davanti e se un giocatore fa come boateng lo manda a correre sotto la pioggia per un paio di giorni


----------



## jaws (21 Aprile 2013)

Di Canio, vabbè adesso credo di averle lette tutte.


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

Di Canio e' come Malesani fa il duro ma e' scarso.


----------



## Principe (21 Aprile 2013)

Vedremo voi avete la verità in tasca io invece no , credo possa diventare veramente bravo vedremo


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Aprile 2013)

Di Canio ha 3 panchine in Premier.Il resto è League one e two......


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Aprile 2013)

Rispetto a Di Canio preferirei Sannino, a questo punto.
Se deve venire un allenatore che è sicuramente meglio di Allegri bene, altrimenti con tutti i suoi difetti preferisco Acciuga.
Però è una mia idea, magari Di Canio sarà un grande allenatore, non credo di avere la verità in tasca.


----------



## Principe (21 Aprile 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Rispetto a Di Canio preferirei Sannino, a questo punto.
> Se deve venire un allenatore che è sicuramente meglio di Allegri bene, altrimenti con tutti i suoi difetti preferisco Acciuga.
> Però è una mia idea, magari Di Canio sarà un grande allenatore, non credo di avere la verità in tasca.



Si appunto e' quello che dico io ho detto 3 nomi sui quali punterei è che secondo me si riveleranno allenatori migliori di allegri , magari ho ragione magari torto


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Si appunto e' quello che dico io ho detto 3 nomi sui quali punterei è che secondo me si riveleranno allenatori migliori di allegri , magari ho ragione magari torto



parli di futuro come se la carriera di questi fosse all'inizio e allegri fosse già un pensionato... ha ancora tanti anni anche lui per migliorare dove sbaglia


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

A 45 anni ancelotti vinceva la champions, conte sta per bissare lo scudo , guardiola a 42-43 anni ha vinto e rivinto gia' tutto, mourinho anche a 45 anni aveva vinto la cl e 2 premier.....a migliorare vada in un'altra squadra, ci serve gente con la mentalita' vincente e che sa gia' quello che deve fare.


----------



## jaws (21 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> A 45 anni ancelotti vinceva la champions, conte sta per bissare lo scudo , guardiola a 42-43 anni ha vinto e rivinto gia' tutto, mourinho anche a 45 anni aveva vinto la cl e 2 premier.....a migliorare vada in un'altra squadra, *ci serve gente con la mentalita' vincente e che sa gia' quello che deve fare*.



Che però prendono stipendi che non ci possiamo più permettere


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

Non per forza, conte arriva dalla serie B, guardiola prima di allenare il barca non aveva nessuna esperienza, capello era considerato il giardiniere/maggiordomo di berlusconi, fatta eccezione per mou bisogna essere anche fortunati, noi nel prendere allegri non lo siamo stati. 
Gattuso Seedorf potrebbero essere potenziali allenatori vincenti, donadoni v.basten rijkard hanno avuto piu' di una chances ma hanno fatto sempre cilecca. Anche costacurta maldini boh io a questo punto li terrei in considerazione.


----------



## Principe (21 Aprile 2013)

Se ci teniamo allegri al massimo possiamo vincere la coppa del nonno , altro che migliorare allegri e' andato peggiorando


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

Con Allegri e' gia' tanto se passiamo i gironi di gembions, ogni anno facciamo la miseria di 7-8 punti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Se gioca robinho e' già una genialata massima
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Pioli non mi piace, Montella non viene, Di Canio per me è bravo e diventerà un Grande Mister, ma deve ancora dimostrare molto
tra Simeone e Allegri preferisco Max


----------



## 2515 (21 Aprile 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Rispetto a Di Canio preferirei Sannino, a questo punto.
> Se deve venire un allenatore che è sicuramente meglio di Allegri bene, altrimenti con tutti i suoi difetti preferisco Acciuga.
> Però è una mia idea, magari Di Canio sarà un grande allenatore, non credo di avere la verità in tasca.



Sannino neanche morto, sarebbe capace pure di mettere elsha fuori squadra, c'ha ancora la sua doppietta davanti agli occhi.


----------



## Pivellino (21 Aprile 2013)

Pioli ha un grande futuro secondo me


----------



## Principe (21 Aprile 2013)

Il giorno che te ne andrai aprirò 3 bottiglie di champagne


----------



## Principe (21 Aprile 2013)

Si potrà mettere robinho ? Sarai andato a lezione da topo gigio


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Aprile 2013)

L'obiettivo di farci perdere il terzo posto ormai sicuro è quasi raggiunto, dai che ce la fai...


----------



## Principe (21 Aprile 2013)

Anche quest'anno c'è l'hai fatta razza di uno scarso , sei uno scarso terribile 2 punti in 3 partite e stagione buttata , robinho in campo e altre 3 mila cavolate , vai vai vai a fare e nn aggiungo altro


----------



## #Dodo90# (21 Aprile 2013)

Eh, ma è l'allenatore che ha fatto più punti negli ultimi tre anni...


----------



## Jino (21 Aprile 2013)

Un unico appunto, smettiamo di far giocare quel morto di Robinho, non ha più senso.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Aprile 2013)

con le sue belle formazioni ha buttato nel cesso gli scontri diretti

tra robinho sempre titolare ed elsha fuori c'è da leccarsi i baffi


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Aprile 2013)

L'ho difeso quest'anno, ma sta iniziando a farmi cambiare idea.
A fine anno credo comunque che se ne vada.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (21 Aprile 2013)

....io no so piu che pensare di lui...quando fa certi cambi o mette in campo certe formazioni mi fa pensare che certe vittorie siano solo state solo fortuna... Sia quest anno sia l anno scorso manco uno scontro diretto...cagnate tutte...mah...


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

Boh e questo e' il terzo anno.

Comunque ha parlato di preparazioni, ritocchi alla squadra si e' praticamente riconfermato


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Aprile 2013)

speriamo che la roma insista e gli presenti un'offerta irrinunciabile. 

non vedo in giro grossi sostituti, ma ormai sono già 3 anni che è qua, ha fatto il suo tempo, è anche ora di cambiare.


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2013)

Tanto arriva Donadoni. Sai che allegria...


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2013)

Donadoni e' un altro provinciale...se era bravo non sarebbe a parma, boh stiamo messi male male; ma un maldini, costacurta ? tanto ormai


----------



## admin (22 Aprile 2013)

Se lo cacciano anche io tenterei la carta Maldini, Costacurta, Seedorf. Non li conosci (come allenatori) quindi, magari, puoi aspettarti anche qualcosa di buono. Ma Donadoni sarebbe una condanna alla mediocrità, con tutto il rispetto per lui che mi sembra una brava persona.


----------



## Brain84 (22 Aprile 2013)

L'unico che cambierei per Allegri sarebbe Mourinho. Almeno sono sicuro che con lui si gioca per vincere, altrimenti tengo Allegri.


----------



## iceman. (22 Aprile 2013)

Comunque il milan i cicli li ha sempre aperti con allenatori italiani, rocco, sacchi,capello,ancelotti, allegri non lo conto perche' e' come zaccheroni


----------



## The Ripper (22 Aprile 2013)

per me può andare via.

solo che discutere OGNI SANTISSIMA VOLTA dell'Allenatore quando Ambrosini ciabatta fuori da ottima posizione, Pazzini si trascina il pallone fuori SOLO IN AREA invece di metterla in mezzo e la difesa fa il solito regalo, per me significa non saper più di cosa parlare. 
Come dicevo: appena sale l'asticella....[...]


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Aprile 2013)

Via,via!


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> per me può andare via.
> 
> solo che discutere OGNI SANTISSIMA VOLTA dell'Allenatore quando Ambrosini ciabatta fuori da ottima posizione, Pazzini si trascina il pallone fuori SOLO IN AREA invece di metterla in mezzo e la difesa fa il solito regalo, per me significa non saper più di cosa parlare.
> Come dicevo: appena sale l'asticella....[...]



Questa non è una squadra da scudetto ovviamente, ma nemmeno da secondo posto.
Il Milan di quest'anno è da massimo terzo posto.
Se Guardiola o Mourihno allenassero il Milan (per quanto più bravi dei Allegri) non potrebbero comunque trasformare gli scarponi che abbiamo in fenomeni.
Il livornese avrà pure le sue colpe (in particolare negli scontri diretti e per certe scelte scellerate che fa), però non può fare i miracoli.


----------



## folletto (22 Aprile 2013)

Io credo che il Mister abbia preparato bene la partita coi gobbacci e che molti dei suoi abbiano fornito delle prestazioni assolutamente insufficienti. Il materiale a sua disposizione è quello che è soprattutto in certi ruoli / settori del campo e, come già detto, non credo che altri avrebbero fatto meglio di lui nel complesso. Manca qualità e appena la condizione fisica cala un pò questa carenza si vede eccome.
Però alcune scelte davvero non le capisco, tipo Muntari titolare contro Napoli e Fiorentina (inguardabile, condizioni atletiche penose e manco il tiro ha più), idem Robinho contro i gobbi (sono sicuro che un primavera avrebbe fatto meglio di sti due), e poi De Sciglio fuori per un Abate che se non è al 100% fisicamente è scandaloso (mediocre quando in condizione).
Io l'ho sempre difeso ritenendo eccessive certe critiche ma credo che confermarlo per il prossimo anno sarebbe un errore anche se la priorità è un'altra, ELIMINARE i troppi elementi deboli di questa squadra, stravolgere il centrocampo tenendo il solo Montolivo (via TUTTI gli altri, TUTTI) e prendere un terzino ed un centrale difensivo di livello ed affidabile.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Aprile 2013)

Ha cacciato Pirlo per tenersi Muntari come playmaker: un genio visionario.

Allegri l'anno prossimo va al Real,segnatevelo


----------



## admin (22 Aprile 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Questa non è una squadra da scudetto ovviamente, ma nemmeno da secondo posto.
> Il Milan di quest'anno è da massimo terzo posto.
> Se Guardiola o Mourihno allenassero il Milan (per quanto più bravi dei Allegri) non potrebbero comunque trasformare gli scarponi che abbiamo in fenomeni.
> Il livornese avrà pure le sue colpe (in particolare negli scontri diretti e per certe scelte scellerate che fa), però non può fare i miracoli.



.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Aprile 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Questa non è una squadra da scudetto ovviamente, ma nemmeno da secondo posto.
> Il Milan di quest'anno è da massimo terzo posto.
> Se Guardiola o Mourihno allenassero il Milan (per quanto più bravi dei Allegri) non potrebbero comunque trasformare gli scarponi che abbiamo in fenomeni.
> Il livornese avrà pure le sue colpe (in particolare negli scontri diretti e per certe scelte scellerate che fa), però non può fare i miracoli.


È imbarazzante dover andare ancora in giro con Robinho, Muntari o Ambrosini. A centrocampo siamo nulli, gli comprassero un paio di centrocampisti seri allora sì...


----------



## The Ripper (22 Aprile 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ha cacciato Pirlo per tenersi Muntari come playmaker: un genio visionario.
> 
> Allegri l'anno prossimo va al Real,segnatevelo



"cacciato Pirlo"?????
Ero rimasto a fatto che fosse stato lui a volersene andare.
E poi, visti gli ultimi 3 anni e mezzo di pirlo al milan, se l'avesse davvero cacciato sarebbe stata una decisione saggia. Scellerata la società a non trovare il sostituto semmai.

ci mancava solo la vedova di Pirlo...


----------



## Principe (22 Aprile 2013)

Oggi tt i giornali e le televisioni hanno detto che allegri ha sbagliato la formazione che mettere robinho era da folli , che la seconda panchina consecutiva di se sciglio e' sbagliato , ma qua ancora l'unico allenatore superiore sembra mourinho ,.... Pazzesco nn ci sono altre parole


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Aprile 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ha cacciato Pirlo per tenersi Muntari come playmaker: un genio visionario.
> 
> Allegri l'anno prossimo va al Real,segnatevelo



Non è che Pirlo sia andato via perchè la società gli proponeva un contratto annuale invece che triennale???


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> "cacciato Pirlo"?????
> Ero rimasto a fatto che fosse stato lui a volersene andare.
> E poi, visti gli ultimi 3 anni e mezzo di pirlo al milan, se l'avesse davvero cacciato sarebbe stata una decisione saggia. Scellerata la società a non trovare il sostituto semmai.
> 
> ci mancava solo la vedova di Pirlo...



Uh uh,ma piuttosto di ritrovarci con Muntari e Ambrosini playmaker potevamo tenere un regista vero,o no?

Allegri è allergico alla qualità. Però non è in grado di dare un gioco alla squadra perché si ritrova con della gente che è brava solo a correre a testa bassa,quindi quando non è al top della forma gioca male.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non è che Pirlo sia andato via perchè la società gli proponeva un contratto annuale invece che triennale???



Ma Galliani non ha detto "Quello che dice Pirlo è la verita",e Pirlo diceva che era stato messo alla porta da Allegri?


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Oggi tt i giornali e le televisioni hanno detto che allegri ha sbagliato la formazione che mettere robinho era da folli , che la seconda panchina consecutiva di se sciglio e' sbagliato , ma qua ancora l'unico allenatore superiore sembra mourinho ,.... Pazzesco nn ci sono altre parole



Sì sono d'accordo, ma in campo ne scendono 11 e gli altri 9 erano i titolari a parte Pazzini (che però lo è stato spesso).
Forse più che problema di giocatori o di disposizione in campo è un problema di motivazione.
Guarda la Fiorentina contro di noi o contro il Torino: da una partita strapersa con l'uomo in meno e un'altra quasi buttata dopo aver subito un'incredibile rimonta hanno fatto 4 punti su 6. Questo significa crederci fino in fondo e non mollare mai.
Il Milan nelle ultime partite non ha la stessa cattiveria che sta dimostrando la Fiorentina. Anche ieri sera ha impostato la partita in modo da non perdere, mentre avrebbe dovuto cercare di vincerla.


----------



## Principe (22 Aprile 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sì sono d'accordo, ma in campo ne scendono 11 e gli altri 9 erano i titolari a parte Pazzini (che però lo è stato spesso).
> Forse più che problema di giocatori o di disposizione in campo è un problema di motivazione.
> Guarda la Fiorentina contro di noi o contro il Torino: da una partita strapersa con l'uomo in meno e un'altra quasi buttata dopo aver subito un'incredibile rimonta hanno fatto 4 punti su 6. Questo significa crederci fino in fondo e non mollare mai.
> Il Milan nelle ultime partite non ha la stessa cattiveria che sta dimostrando la Fiorentina. Anche ieri sera ha impostato la partita in modo da non perdere, mentre avrebbe dovuto cercare di vincerla.


Certo sono d'accordo che sia anche un discorso di atteggiamento di carica , di buttare il cuore oltre l'ostacolo nel momento decisivo , questa carica spetta all'allenatore , mourinho nn e' un genio della tattica ma è' un maestro in questo, le squadre di allegri nel momento decisivo si squagliano prima di tutto mentalmente


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Aprile 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma Galliani non ha detto "Quello che dice Pirlo è la verita",e Pirlo diceva che era stato messo alla porta da Allegri?



Pirlo ha detto che la società gli proponeva un contratto annuale,cioè secondo lui in tal modo lo trattavano da bollito.Ragazzi non è che ora tutti i mali del Milan derivano da Allegri.Sarà anche un mediocre,ma noi abbiamo una rosa che più del terzo posto che occupa,non può fare.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Aprile 2013)

Colpa di Allegri se Abata e strega Amanda regalano un rigore, oppure Abrosini scarparo che non sa prendere la porta


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Colpa di Allegri se Abata e strega Amanda regalano un rigore, oppure Abrosini scarparo che non sa prendere la porta



Tifo'o Allegri è mediocre,è innegabile,però sono d'accordo che molti erroneamente lo fanno passare per l'unico colpevole.Il Milan vale il terzo posto,nè più nè meno e sarebbe nella stessa posizione con qualsiasi altro allenatore.Poi che si possa giocare meglio è lampante,avere un gioco più fluido lo stesso,ma i risultati rispecchiano la forza della rosa.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tifo'o Allegri è mediocre,è innegabile,però sono d'accordo che molti erroneamente lo fanno passare per l'unico colpevole.Il Milan vale il terzo posto,nè più nè meno e sarebbe nella stessa posizione con qualsiasi altro allenatore.Poi che si possa giocare meglio è lampante,avere un gioco più fluido lo stesso,ma i risultati rispecchiano la forza della rosa.



Ma appunto terzo posto!!! cosa vogliamo altro???? Che poi ad inizio stagione questa rosa era data da B, ora da scudetto?


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma appunto terzo posto!!! cosa vogliamo altro???? Che poi ad inizio stagione questa rosa era data da B, ora da scudetto?



Più di così non si può fare(parlo dei risultati).


----------



## Albijol (22 Aprile 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Colpa di Allegri se Abata e strega Amanda regalano un rigore, oppure Abrosini scarparo che non sa prendere la porta



Ebete titolare inamovibile chi l'ha messo?


----------



## Principe (22 Aprile 2013)

E' uno spasso leggere come se poi fossimo con 10 punti di vantaggio dalla quarta , come se nn avessimo fatto 2 punti nelle ultime 3 , come se robinho nn avesse giocato titolare le ultime 2 partite . Quando attiveremo quarti come a sto punto e' probabile sarà sempre troppo tardi per accorgersi degli errori di questo genio del calcio


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> E' uno spasso leggere come se poi fossimo con 10 punti di vantaggio dalla quarta , come se nn avessimo fatto 2 punti nelle ultime 3 , come se robinho nn avesse giocato titolare le ultime 2 partite . Quando attiveremo quarti come a sto punto e' probabile sarà sempre troppo tardi per accorgersi degli errori di questo genio del calcio



dai parliamo seriamente...nella sconfitta di ieri,allegri di colpe non ne ha...robinho lo avrei fatto giocare anche io per dire!l'unica cosa che gli si può imputare(giustamente imho) è il non aver fatto giocare de sciglio...nella partita col napoli siamo rimasti in 10 ed è gia andata bene che abbiamo strappato il pareggio,a firenze avremmo dovuto vincere ma tra cali di concentrazione che non mi sento di imputare al mister e tra vari orrori arbitrali è andata come è andata


----------



## Principe (22 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> dai parliamo seriamente...nella sconfitta di ieri,allegri di colpe non ne ha...robinho lo avrei fatto giocare anche io per dire!l'unica cosa che gli si può imputare(giustamente imho) è il non aver fatto giocare de sciglio...nella partita col napoli siamo rimasti in 10 ed è gia andata bene che abbiamo strappato il pareggio,a firenze avremmo dovuto vincere ma tra cali di concentrazione che non mi sento di imputare al mister e tra vari orrori arbitrali è andata come è andata


Io no farei 3500 cose diverse da allegri , il punto e' proprio questo e' che prima che contestare i risultati contesto il modo , la sua filosofia i giocatori di cui è' innamorato ecc discorsi che ci vorrebbe 2 giorni


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Io no farei 3500 cose diverse da allegri , il punto e' proprio questo e' che prima che contestare i risultati contesto il modo , la sua filosofia i giocatori di cui è' innamorato ecc discorsi che ci vorrebbe 2 giorni



il succo comunque è uno:mandandolo via,non si risolve nulla, con questa squadra...siamo ancora molto inferiori rispetto alla juventus...abbiamo praticamente 0 ricambi in panchina,oltre a mancare di giocatori titolari...che poi allegri non sia l'allenatore giusto per una grandissima squadra sono d'accordo anche io


----------



## If Everyone Cared (22 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> l'unica cosa che gli si può imputare(giustamente imho) è il non aver fatto giocare de sciglio...



che se avesse giocato non ci sarebbe stato l'errore di abate e non avremmo perso, dato che entrambe le squadre giocavano chiaramente per il pareggio.
se questi non sono errori come li vogliamo chiamare?


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Aprile 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> che se avesse giocato non ci sarebbe stato l'errore di abate e non avremmo perso, dato che entrambe le squadre giocavano chiaramente per il pareggio.
> se questi non sono errori come li vogliamo chiamare?



si vabè che ragionamenti inutili!cosa ne sai di cosa sarebbe successo se avesse giocato de sciglio???


----------



## If Everyone Cared (22 Aprile 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> si vabè che ragionamenti inutili!cosa ne sai di cosa sarebbe successo se avesse giocato de sciglio



intanto l'errore l'ha fatto abate, il quale non doveva giocare.
poi cosa sarebbe potuto accadere non lo so, ma dubito che mattia giocando nel suo ruolo NATURALE avrebbe commesso errori marchiani come quello di ieri. perché solo con errori di tale idiozia si poteva perdere.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> E' uno spasso leggere come se poi fossimo con 10 punti di vantaggio dalla quarta , come se nn avessimo fatto 2 punti nelle ultime 3 , come se robinho nn avesse giocato titolare le ultime 2 partite . Quando attiveremo quarti come a sto punto e' probabile sarà sempre troppo tardi per accorgersi degli errori di questo genio del calcio



Abbiamo affrontato le altre 3 forze del campionato.A Firenze è stato delittuoso non vincere col senno del poi,dato il 2-0 e la superiorità numerica,però prima del match il pari era un buon risultato,visto che le squadre si equivalgono e la Viola qualitativamente è superiore.Col Napoli senza Balo e giocando in inferiorità numerica per gran parte della ripresa oltre al pari non potevamo sperare,aldilà che la compagine azzurra sia superiore.A Torino si può perdere.Il pomo della discordia delle varie discussione e voi crediate che Allegri(mediocre come allenatore) sia il male assoluto del Milan e senza ci saremmo trovati alla pari con la Juve,senza comprendere che noi siamo da terzo posto(posizione che per adesso,aldilà delle vostre previsione,occupiamo),nè più nè meno.


----------



## Jino (23 Aprile 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> che se avesse giocato non ci sarebbe stato l'errore di abate e non avremmo perso, dato che entrambe le squadre giocavano chiaramente per il pareggio.
> se questi non sono errori come li vogliamo chiamare?



Vabbè, discorso che trova il tempo che trova visto che controprove non ce ne stanno.


----------



## Principe (23 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo affrontato le altre 3 forze del campionato.A Firenze è stato delittuoso non vincere col senno del poi,dato il 2-0 e la superiorità numerica,però prima del match il pari era un buon risultato,visto che le squadre si equivalgono e la Viola qualitativamente è superiore.Col Napoli senza Balo e giocando in inferiorità numerica per gran parte della ripresa oltre al pari non potevamo sperare,aldilà che la compagine azzurra sia superiore.A Torino si può perdere.Il pomo della discordia delle varie discussione e voi crediate che Allegri(mediocre come allenatore) sia il male assoluto del Milan e senza ci saremmo trovati alla pari con la Juve,senza comprendere che noi siamo da terzo posto(posizione che per adesso,aldilà delle vostre previsione,occupiamo),nè più nè meno.


Cento volte ho detto che nn siamo competitivi per lo scudetto e cento volte mi rispondi con la stessa cosa , a sto punto evita di rispondere poiché rispondi a me e io sta cosa nn l'ho mai detta


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Cento volte ho detto che nn siamo competitivi per lo scudetto e cento volte mi rispondi con la stessa cosa , a sto punto evita di rispondere poiché rispondi a me e io sta cosa nn l'ho mai detta



E allora cosa vorresti dalla squadra???Cioè fammi capire,vuoi il calcio spettacolo(coi muratori)???Volevi che fossero centrati altri obiettivi??Fammi capire.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (23 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Pirlo ha detto che la società gli proponeva un contratto annuale,cioè secondo lui in tal modo lo trattavano da bollito.Ragazzi non è che ora tutti i mali del Milan derivano da Allegri.Sarà anche un mediocre,ma noi abbiamo una rosa che più del terzo posto che occupa,non può fare.



Non tutti i mali del Milan derivano da Allegri,ma qui dentro sembra quasi che sia privo di colpe.

Ha sempre un alibi: i giocatori scarsi,la dirigenza,il presidente,il destino cinico e baro,gli arbitri,gli infortuni


Pirlo potevano anche rinnovarlo per 3 anni se l'alternativa doveva essere Muntari playmaker.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Aprile 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Non tutti i mali del Milan derivano da Allegri,ma qui dentro sembra quasi che sia privo di colpe.
> 
> Ha sempre un alibi: i giocatori scarsi,la dirigenza,il presidente,il destino cinico e baro,gli arbitri,gli infortuni
> 
> ...



Ma Allegri col rinnovo annuale o triennale di Pirlo non c'entrava nulla.E' stata la società,giustamente,a cambiare politica.Su tale tema dovresti prendertela con lo gnomo e il Pelado.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Aprile 2013)

... nel frattempo la società conferma i 3 portieri e la coppia di centrali


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ... nel frattempo la società conferma i 3 portieri e la coppia di centrali



Poi si esalta Guardiola (eeehehehe è un fenomeno) e si mediocralizza Allegri... eh Grazie ad uno prendono goetze all'alto stacipppa


----------



## robs91 (23 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Pirlo ha detto che la società gli proponeva un contratto annuale,cioè secondo lui in tal modo lo trattavano da bollito.Ragazzi non è che ora tutti i mali del Milan derivano da Allegri.Sarà anche un mediocre,ma noi abbiamo una rosa che più del terzo posto che occupa,non può fare.



Pirlo ha anche detto che Allegri non lo vedeva come regista(ovvero il ruolo che fa da una decina di anni)...


----------



## Principe (23 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E allora cosa vorresti dalla squadra???Cioè fammi capire,vuoi il calcio spettacolo(coi muratori)???Volevi che fossero centrati altri obiettivi??Fammi capire.



Inutile che te lo spiego perché anche sulla questione Pirlo gli altri utenti ti stanno face di capire che e' anche ( nn solo ) responsabilità di allegri ma te niente , per quel che vale io parlo di filosofia del calcio che lui nn ha mai avuto, di scelta giocatori dove io insisterei su Niang anche se fa 2 partite brutte perché ha futuro davanti , ad esempio nella mia idea di calcio de sciglio le gioca tutte perché e' il terzino più tecnico e l'unico che Sa davvero crossare , io in attacco netto bojan e mai boateng ecc ecc , poi inutile che ti spiego che squadre più scarse tecnicamente di noi giocano meglio al calcio e hanno una idea di gioco , certo ogni tanto faranno partire brutte perderanno 3 a 0 , ma hanno la volontà di provare a fare calcio nn spettacolo ma che almeno nn faccia schifo esteticamente , le squadre di allegri fanno un calcio decente 3 partite a stagione quando girano fisicamente a mille perché lui odia la gente solo tecnica , o sei un armadio( nel senso di forte fisicamente ) oppure nn giochi , vedi montolivo che se nn sapesse difendere con lui nn giocherebbe neanche mezzala , la realtà fa male ma è' questa . A me nn interessa un cavolo se questo porta più punti lui è' l'antitesi del calcio .


----------



## iceman. (23 Aprile 2013)

Qualcuno rilancia l'ipotesi capello...

Questo allergia e' fissato con il muratore davanti alla difesa e le mezz'ale del pazzo.

Speriamo se ne vada alla roma perche' non dovesse arrivare terzo manco con balotelli e' da bruciare vivo


----------



## Corpsegrinder (23 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma Allegri col rinnovo annuale o triennale di Pirlo non c'entrava nulla.E' stata la società,giustamente,a cambiare politica.Su tale tema dovresti prendertela con lo gnomo e il Pelado.



Pirlo ha detto che Allegri non lo vedeva,e Galliani ha confermato la cosa.
Se poi viene fuori che Pirlo era il pupillo di Allegri che voleva farlo giocare ma il perfido Abberluscone non gli ha rinnovato il contratto alzo le mani eh,però è notorio che Allegri schifasse Pirlo.

Poi vabbè,capita,ci può stare anche il fatto che abbia cacciato Ronaldinho per tenersi Emanuelson trequartista,però poi non dicesse: "Nguee nguee dove voglio andare,non ho giocatori tecnici" quando ha costruito una squadra di fabbri.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Inutile che te lo spiego perché anche sulla questione Pirlo gli altri utenti ti stanno face di capire che e' anche ( nn solo ) responsabilità di allegri ma te niente , per quel che vale io parlo di filosofia del calcio che lui nn ha mai avuto, di scelta giocatori dove io insisterei su Niang anche se fa 2 partite brutte perché ha futuro davanti , ad esempio nella mia idea di calcio de sciglio le gioca tutte perché e' il terzino più tecnico e l'unico che Sa davvero crossare , io in attacco netto bojan e mai boateng ecc ecc , poi inutile che ti spiego che squadre più scarse tecnicamente di noi giocano meglio al calcio e hanno una idea di gioco , certo ogni tanto faranno partire brutte perderanno 3 a 0 , ma hanno la volontà di provare a fare calcio nn spettacolo ma che almeno nn faccia schifo esteticamente , le squadre di allegri fanno un calcio decente 3 partite a stagione quando girano fisicamente a mille perché lui odia la gente solo tecnica , o sei un armadio( nel senso di forte fisicamente ) oppure nn giochi , vedi montolivo che se nn sapesse difendere con lui nn giocherebbe neanche mezzala , la realtà fa male ma è' questa . A me nn interessa un cavolo se questo porta più punti lui è' l'antitesi del calcio .



Sulla questione gioco posso anche condividere,cioè si potrebbe giocare meglio,non dico cose eclatanti ma meglio.Qualche trama offensiva potrebbe essere studiata meglio.Boa mezzala va meglio,è palese e Desci io lo metterei sempre.Ho sempre detto che Allegri è mediocre,poca roba,però la cosa che non mi va giù e che molti,ogniqualvolta perdiamo,danno esclusivamente la colpa a lui.Quindi io lo critico per il NON-gioco,ma non per i risultati,nel senso che siamo da terzo posto e occupiamo tale posizione.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Pirlo ha detto che Allegri non lo vedeva,e Galliani ha confermato la cosa.
> Se poi viene fuori che Pirlo era il pupillo di Allegri che voleva farlo giocare ma il perfido Abberluscone non gli ha rinnovato il contratto alzo le mani eh,però è notorio che Allegri schifasse Pirlo.
> 
> Poi vabbè,capita,ci può stare anche il fatto che abbia cacciato Ronaldinho per tenersi Emanuelson trequartista,però poi non dicesse: "Nguee nguee dove voglio andare,non ho giocatori tecnici" quando ha costruito una squadra di fabbri.


Ma la società,con lo gnomo(nano,come dir si voglia) in testa,han cambiato politica sui gli over 30.Hanno proposto a tutti contratti annuali,compreso Pirlo.Non modifichiamo la realtà.Ci manca solo che è stato Allegri a proporre una sola annualità a Pirlo e a tutti vecchi,aldilà che come caratteristiche lo vedeva in un'altra posizione.Allora io mi pongo un quesito:sapendo che il mister fa giocare in un tale modo le sue squadre,cioè senza il regista,perchè l'han preso???


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sulla questione gioco posso anche condividere,cioè si potrebbe giocare meglio,non dico cose eclatanti ma meglio.Qualche trama offensiva potrebbe essere studiata meglio.Boa mezzala va meglio,è palese e Desci io lo metterei sempre.Ho sempre detto che Allegri è mediocre,poca roba,però la cosa che non mi va giù e che molti,ogniqualvolta perdiamo,danno esclusivamente la colpa a lui.Quindi io lo critico per il NON-gioco,ma non per i risultati,nel senso che siamo da terzo posto e occupiamo tale posizione.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Se si parla del gioco del Milan allora sono d'accordissimo, anche se la squadra è scarsa proprio nel reparto più importante che è il centrocampo.
Però è anche vero che se il Milan giocaase da dio e fosse 4° o 5° in classifica Allegri verrebbe massacrato ugualmente.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Aprile 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Se si parla del gioco del Milan allora sono d'accordissimo, anche se la squadra è scarsa proprio nel reparto più importante che è il centrocampo.
> Però è anche vero che se il Milan giocaase da dio e fosse 4° o 5° in classifica Allegri verrebbe massacrato ugualmente.



Il Milan nel gioco fa defecare,l'ho scritto.Allegri ahinoi è mediocre in questo,non da una fisionomia alla squadra,c'è la completa assenza di schemi sui piazzati.Però se parliamo di risultati,c'è da dire che siamo al terzo posto,cioè la posizione che meritiamo.


----------



## iceman. (23 Aprile 2013)

Mamma mia i calci piazzati tutti uguali bleah, passagino corto e cross in mezzo.


----------



## Devil May Cry (23 Aprile 2013)

Io sinceramente mi sono lamentato di Allegri anche quando il Milan vinceva!
Per me è un allenatore scarso,ma cerco di spiegare il mio punto di vista.
Parto dall'11 titolare.

Abbiati - Abate - Zapata - Mexes - De Sciglio - Flamini - Montolivo - Boateng - El Shaarawy - Balotelli - Niang

Questo 11 non è affatto male,nulla di che,ma non è male! (non tiratemi in ballo traorè e muntari eh!)

Comunque anche con una squadra cosi si riesce a fare un buon gioco (attenzione ho solo detto buon gioco,non gioco spettacolare!)
Cerco di spiegarmi meglio: Se l'allenatore ha una sana idea di gioco,non farà mai fare e non chiederà mai nulla di impossibile ai giocatori.Quello che voglio dire è che con una sana idea di gioco,i giocatori si troveranno a fare passaggi non più lunghi di 20 metri.Hai giocatori scarsi??Per esempio Flamini??E' chiaro che non gli fai fare il lancio di 60 metri!!Anche un giocatore scarso riesce a fare un passaggio corto correttamente.Con una sana idea di calcio,i calciatori si troverebbero a dover far sempre cose semplici e a non dover far nulla di impossibile..I calciatori si troverebbero sempre (o quasi) nel posto giusto,al momento giusto!!
Spero di essermi spiegato bene!Il concetto è semplice, e racchiude la mia idea di gioco calcio.Per me le squadre devono giocare sempre palla a terra con tanto fraseggio.

Sinceramente preferisco un allenatore che magari mi fa meno punti,ma che mi fa divertire piuttosto che un allenatore che fa qualche punto in più,ma fa giocare la squadra di m.
Vi spiego anche perchè preferisco un allenatore che fa giocare meglio la squadra..Lo preferisco perchè con un allenatore cosi,si ha un futuro!!Si può migliorare!Con giocatori buoni si otterranno sempre più risultati e sempre più bel gioco.
Purtroppo con Allegri io non vedo futuro,non vedo nulla!!Penso anche che il terzo posto sia a rischio,molto a rischio..Poi per me Allegri anche con giocatori forti non riuscirebbe a sviluppare un bel gioco,perchè è incompetente!
Lo si è visto il primo anno al Milan..Aveva uno squadrone,ma giocava lo stesso di m.


----------



## Principe (23 Aprile 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Io sinceramente mi sono lamentato di Allegri anche quando il Milan vinceva!
> Per me è un allenatore scarso,ma cerco di spiegare il mio punto di vista.
> Parto dall'11 titolare.
> 
> ...



Analisi da applausi  nn c'è una sola cosa che hai detto che nn condivido da incorniciare


----------



## The Ripper (23 Aprile 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Pirlo ha detto che Allegri non lo vedeva,e Galliani ha confermato la cosa.
> Se poi viene fuori che Pirlo era il pupillo di Allegri che voleva farlo giocare ma il perfido Abberluscone non gli ha rinnovato il contratto alzo le mani eh,però è notorio che Allegri schifasse Pirlo.
> 
> Poi vabbè,capita,ci può stare anche il fatto che abbia cacciato Ronaldinho per tenersi Emanuelson trequartista,però poi non dicesse: "Nguee nguee dove voglio andare,non ho giocatori tecnici" quando ha costruito una squadra di fabbri.



Allegri non vedeva Pirlo? E' notorio che lo schifasse? Pirlo ha giocato titolare fino all'infortunio. Nel frattempo è arrivato Van Bommel e ha giocato lui. Quando Pirlo s'è ripreso Allegri l'ha rischierato subito, solo che ha avuto una ricaduta e si è infortunato di nuovo.
Semmai non lo vedeva REGISTA, ruolo in cui giocava DI M***A dal 2007 e gli ha chiesto di giocare mezzala e lui non ha voluto. Nella biografia c'è scritto così. Poi Fester ha fatto il resto dicendo della nuova politica. E hanno fatto benissimo sia Allegri che Galliani...solo che Galliani avrebbe dovuto pensarci un anno prima, venderlo a chi voleva e guadagnarci qualche soldino.
A giugno, ai giornalisti che gli chiesero di Pirlo Allegri rispose: "Lui e la società hanno deciso in questo modo. Ora l'obbligo è sostituirlo con un giocatore importante dalle caratteristiche simili". Arrivò Aquilani (che non hanno voluto riscattare).
Scorso anno, altra intervista: _Pirlo a sinistra perchè* in mezzo lo andavano a marcare regolarmente*. Il regista laterale, peraltro, ce l'ha anche il Barcellona. *Io non ho mai messo in discussione le sue qualità. Ora Andrea ha trovato una squadra che ha esaltato ancora di più le sue caratteristiche. Gli hanno creato intorno una squadra importante, quando si sono accorti che accanto aveva bisogno di due giocatori e non di uno solo...*_
Quello che dicono TUTTI (tranne le vedove di Pirlo ovviamente) è che la Juventus ha creato la squadra attorno a lui, mettendogli 2 giocatori di quantità e qualità affianco, in un centrocampo folto che gli permette di ragionare. Ma se non gira uno dei 2 Pirlo va in crisi: l'esempio è quest'anno, con Marchisio cotto, Pirlo fa più fatica rispetto allo scorso anno. Contro l'Inter e contro il Bayern, ad esempio, 2 gol sono frutto di una sua palla persa sulla trequarti bianconera.

Rimpiangere Pirlo? Giammai! era un cadavere!!!! La scelta di decentrarlo sarebbe stata l'unica possibile per allungargli la carriera. Si vede in Nazionale e in Champions a che livelli è Pirlo....


----------



## Principe (23 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Allegri non vedeva Pirlo? E' notorio che lo schifasse? Pirlo ha giocato titolare fino all'infortunio. Nel frattempo è arrivato Van Bommel e ha giocato lui. Quando Pirlo s'è ripreso Allegri l'ha rischierato subito, solo che ha avuto una ricaduta e si è infortunato di nuovo.
> Semmai non lo vedeva REGISTA, ruolo in cui giocava DI M***A dal 2007 e gli ha chiesto di giocare mezzala e lui non ha voluto. Nella biografia c'è scritto così. Poi Fester ha fatto il resto dicendo della nuova politica. E hanno fatto benissimo sia Allegri che Galliani...solo che Galliani avrebbe dovuto pensarci un anno prima, venderlo a chi voleva e guadagnarci qualche soldino.
> A giugno, ai giornalisti che gli chiesero di Pirlo Allegri rispose: "Lui e la società hanno deciso in questo modo. Ora l'obbligo è sostituirlo con un giocatore importante dalle caratteristiche simili". Arrivò Aquilani (che non hanno voluto riscattare).
> Scorso anno, altra intervista: _Pirlo a sinistra perchè* in mezzo lo andavano a marcare regolarmente*. Il regista laterale, peraltro, ce l'ha anche il Barcellona. *Io non ho mai messo in discussione le sue qualità. Ora Andrea ha trovato una squadra che ha esaltato ancora di più le sue caratteristiche. Gli hanno creato intorno una squadra importante, quando si sono accorti che accanto aveva bisogno di due giocatori e non di uno solo...*_
> ...



Il punto nn e' questo il punto e' che senza Pirlo la Juve nn avrebbe mai vinto lo scudetto dell'anno scorso e ho forti dubbi avrebbe vinto quello di quest'anno proprio perché se nn lo avessimo regalato alla Juve nn avrebbero avuto un giocatore di egual caratura su cui costruire la squadra , sui resto sono perfettamente d'accordo l'errore e' della società ma anche di allegri che a parte nn farlo o farlo giocare lo ha fatto sentire ( l'ha detto Pirlo ) nn più un giocatore sul quale si puntava questo ha generato una vogkia di rivalsa immensa che lo ha fatto giocare al di sopra del giocatore che ormai e' la scorsa stagione ponendo le basi per lo scudetto della Juve , lo scudetto alla Juve lo abbiamo regalato noi dirigenza e allenatori compresi .


----------



## Jino (23 Aprile 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Io sinceramente mi sono lamentato di Allegri anche quando il Milan vinceva!
> Per me è un allenatore scarso,ma cerco di spiegare il mio punto di vista.
> Parto dall'11 titolare.
> 
> ...



Perdonami ma in tutta la tua teoria vedo tanta tanta confusione. Parto da una serie di presupposti:

La teoria meglio meno punti ma un gioco più bello non è una teoria che una squadra come il Milan in patria può attuare, quello che conta è vincere, per noi. Parliamoci chiaro, quale tifoso accetterebbe di scambiare il terzo posto con un gioco brutto per un sesto posto con un bel gioco. Nessuno, usando il tuo termine, tifoso con un'idea sana. 

Secondo concetto, Allegri non è un allenatore da grande squadra e qui sinceramente credo in pochi abbiano dei dubbi, ci sono fatti a dimostrarlo negli ultimi anni. Ma questo non deve far dimenticare una cosa, che questa rosa ha dei limiti enormi e l'Europa ne è stato il banco di prova, ergo la priorità assoluta è rafforzare questa squadra, perchè altrimenti non ci sarebbe allenatore alcuno che possa fare i miracoli. Poi o contemporaneamente si può pensare al cambio di allenatore, a patto ci possa far fare un passo avanti. 

Terzo, siamo la seconda squadra in Italia per possesso palla, questo significa che il fraseggio lo facciamo eccome, il problema è che è sterile perchè mancano i giocatori di estro, quelli che fanno la verticalizzazione, l'assist o il passaggio in profondità. Anche il Barca fa un possesso palla sterile, quello che cambia è che però hanno giocatori di estro che sanno inventare a tempo debito.

In conclusione, ok cambiare allenatore, ma rafforziamo la rosa altrimenti non cambia nulla.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Allegri non vedeva Pirlo? E' notorio che lo schifasse? Pirlo ha giocato titolare fino all'infortunio. Nel frattempo è arrivato Van Bommel e ha giocato lui. Quando Pirlo s'è ripreso Allegri l'ha rischierato subito, solo che ha avuto una ricaduta e si è infortunato di nuovo.
> Semmai non lo vedeva REGISTA, ruolo in cui giocava DI M***A dal 2007 e gli ha chiesto di giocare mezzala e lui non ha voluto. Nella biografia c'è scritto così. Poi Fester ha fatto il resto dicendo della nuova politica. E hanno fatto benissimo sia Allegri che Galliani...solo che Galliani avrebbe dovuto pensarci un anno prima, venderlo a chi voleva e guadagnarci qualche soldino.
> A giugno, ai giornalisti che gli chiesero di Pirlo Allegri rispose: "Lui e la società hanno deciso in questo modo. Ora l'obbligo è sostituirlo con un giocatore importante dalle caratteristiche simili". Arrivò Aquilani (che non hanno voluto riscattare).
> Scorso anno, altra intervista: _Pirlo a sinistra perchè* in mezzo lo andavano a marcare regolarmente*. Il regista laterale, peraltro, ce l'ha anche il Barcellona. *Io non ho mai messo in discussione le sue qualità. Ora Andrea ha trovato una squadra che ha esaltato ancora di più le sue caratteristiche. Gli hanno creato intorno una squadra importante, quando si sono accorti che accanto aveva bisogno di due giocatori e non di uno solo...*_
> ...





Jino ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma in tutta la tua teoria vedo tanta tanta confusione. Parto da una serie di presupposti:
> 
> La teoria meglio meno punti ma un gioco più bello non è una teoria che una squadra come il Milan in patria può attuare, quello che conta è vincere, per noi. Parliamoci chiaro, quale tifoso accetterebbe di scambiare il terzo posto con un gioco brutto per un sesto posto con un bel gioco. Nessuno, usando il tuo termine, tifoso con un'idea sana.
> 
> ...



*applausi*


----------



## iceman. (23 Aprile 2013)

Dai ancora a parlare di pirlo, quest'anno ha fatto schifo, appena si alzano i ritmi va in tilt, come dice qualcuno solo in serie A puo' fare il re, io una cosa ad allegri gliela devo riconoscere...ci ha levato dalle palle gattuso inzaghi ronaldinho e lo stesso pirlo, erano FINITI. Mi e' dispiaciuto solo per nesta, un altro anno lo avrebbe potuto reggere tranquillamente, magari ci saremmo risparmiati quella zavorra di zapata.


Certo resta sempre un mediocre in quanto faceva giocare pirlo mezz'ala col fabbro davanti la difesa.
I fabbri li potrei capire in un centrocampo a 5, non a 3. 

Speriamo se ne vada pure quel cesso di antonietta


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Allegri non vedeva Pirlo? E' notorio che lo schifasse? Pirlo ha giocato titolare fino all'infortunio. Nel frattempo è arrivato Van Bommel e ha giocato lui. Quando Pirlo s'è ripreso Allegri l'ha rischierato subito, solo che ha avuto una ricaduta e si è infortunato di nuovo.
> Semmai non lo vedeva REGISTA, ruolo in cui giocava DI M***A dal 2007 e gli ha chiesto di giocare mezzala e lui non ha voluto. Nella biografia c'è scritto così. Poi Fester ha fatto il resto dicendo della nuova politica. E hanno fatto benissimo sia Allegri che Galliani...solo che Galliani avrebbe dovuto pensarci un anno prima, venderlo a chi voleva e guadagnarci qualche soldino.
> A giugno, ai giornalisti che gli chiesero di Pirlo Allegri rispose: "Lui e la società hanno deciso in questo modo. Ora l'obbligo è sostituirlo con un giocatore importante dalle caratteristiche simili". Arrivò Aquilani (che non hanno voluto riscattare).
> Scorso anno, altra intervista: _Pirlo a sinistra perchè* in mezzo lo andavano a marcare regolarmente*. Il regista laterale, peraltro, ce l'ha anche il Barcellona. *Io non ho mai messo in discussione le sue qualità. Ora Andrea ha trovato una squadra che ha esaltato ancora di più le sue caratteristiche. Gli hanno creato intorno una squadra importante, quando si sono accorti che accanto aveva bisogno di due giocatori e non di uno solo...*_
> ...



Non è affatto vero.
Pirlo era morto, ma ora è risorto da 2 anni a questa parte.
Prima era un brocco, ora è da pallone d'oro.


----------



## Devil May Cry (23 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma in tutta la tua teoria vedo tanta tanta confusione. Parto da una serie di presupposti:
> 
> La teoria meglio meno punti ma un gioco più bello non è una teoria che una squadra come il Milan in patria può attuare, quello che conta è vincere, per noi. Parliamoci chiaro, quale tifoso accetterebbe di scambiare il terzo posto con un gioco brutto per un sesto posto con un bel gioco. Nessuno, usando il tuo termine, tifoso con un'idea sana.
> 
> ...




Confusione??Dove la vedi scusa?
Punto 1: Chi ha parlato di teoria??Io no di certo!!Io ho parlato di mia preferenza,non di teoria!!Se una persona a inizio stagione mi dicesse meglio arrivare quarto giocando di m. o arrivare quinto giocando bene??La risposta è ovvia..Tu mi dirai facile cosi che non c'è in ballo il posto champions.Vero!!Io dico cosi perchè noi rischiamo di non entrarci in champions e rischiamo di arrivare quarti.

Punto 2: Questa squadra ha limiti enormi,è ovvio..Non ho mica detto che il Milan (con l'attuale rosa) debba competere in Europa!!La serie A è diventata un campionato scarso,con l'attuale rosa il Milan in A può far bene!!Far bene non significa vincere lo scudetto eh (chiarisco questo fatto o se no arriva il genio di turno che spara la bomba!) E' chiaro che il Milan si debba rinforzare,questa cosa è ovvia.

Punto 3: Siamo la seconda squadra per possesso palla??Non la sapevo questa!!Ma che possesso fa il Milan??Come te,pure io guardo le partite del Milan e il gioco che fanno mi da sui nervi!!Fanno mille passaggi in difesa!Sembra che stanno a fare il tiki-taka in difesa..Una cosa che non se pò vedè!!Immagino che saremmo anche la prima squadra per retropassaggi al portiere!
Io non parlavo di un gioco alla Barcellona!!A me il tiki-taka ha rotto!!Parlavo più di una roba alla Bayern...Ovviamente da prendere con le pinze questa frase!Lo so pure io che il Bayern è una delle squadre più forti del mondo..Ma il concetto di gioco è quello!!Possesso palla e arrivare velocemente in profondità con passaggi corti e tanto movimento senza palla..Stessa cosa che cerca di fare la Fiorentina..Ma la Fiorentina in attacco non ha Balotelli e nemmeno El Shaarawy o se no a quest'ora (mio personale parere) sarebbe seconda in campionato.
Ripeto che è ovvio che dobbiamo rinforzarci,ma son sicuro che con un allenatore bravo staremmo ancora lottando per il secondo posto,o addirittura a quest'ora eravamo già secondi.Allegri ha una rosa che non è chissà cosa è ovvio,ma ci mette sempre del suo per peggiorarla con scelte molto discutibili!!Robinho titolare col Napoli,in alcune partite tirare via il Faraone al 50esimo per mettere Traorè,continuare a far giocare Boateng in attacco,quando in realtà dovrebbe giocare a centrocampo per forza!Chissene se non vuole giocare li!!E' l'allenatore che comanda non il giocatore..Poi mettiamoci l'esclusione di De Sciglio nelle partite importanti etc..Vedi per molte persone questi sono solo dettagli,ma non lo sono affatto..Sono cose gravi..Ovviamente tutto questo è solo un mio pensiero,non cerco di far cambiare idea a nessuno.


----------



## iceman. (23 Aprile 2013)

Dai e' da pallone d'oro per chi? Per tuttosport? Boh sta facendo schifo, si e' fatto europeo serie a champions coppa italia senza rifiatare, certi livelli non li regge piu'. L'anno scorso giocava una volta alla settimana , aveva tempo per rifiatare. Che poi , da fermo e' sempre forte ma oggi il calcio vuole quantita' abbinata alla qualita'. Per dire Montolivo (che non mi piaceva) quest' anno ha giocato molto meglio di pirlo, inutile dire che montolivo per quanto possa diventare bravo anche lui a 34/35 fara' fatica. Pirlo e' finito regan"cit . Lo si e' visto a londra col chelsea, lo si e' visto con il bayern sia all'andata che al ritorno.

Ditemi quando e' stata l'ultima volta che pirlo ha saltato due tre uomini e ha fatto il filtrante... boh io non lo ricordo.


----------



## iceman. (23 Aprile 2013)

Ps: fateci caso , ogni volta che vicino a se ha un giocatore in palla che corre palla al piede, pirlo tende ad allontanarsi proprio perche' non ce la fa piu'.

Che se lo tengano altri 10 anni, da noi succhiava solo soldi. Avrebbe toppato sia da regista che da mezz'ala.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ps: fateci caso , ogni volta che vicino a se ha un giocatore in palla che corre palla al piede, pirlo tende ad allontanarsi proprio perche' non ce la fa piu'.
> 
> Che se lo tengano altri 10 anni, da noi succhiava solo soldi. Avrebbe toppato sia da regista che da mezz'ala.



quoto, allegri in questi anni sta facendo schifezze su schifezze, ma IMHO la scelta su pirlo è più che condivisibile


----------



## Albijol (23 Aprile 2013)

Pirlo è il motivo principale per cui l'anno scorso abbiamo perso lo scudo e adesso viene fuori che Allegri e soprattutto Galliani hanno fatto bene? BOH


----------



## Principe (23 Aprile 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Pirlo è il motivo principale per cui l'anno scorso abbiamo perso lo scudo e adesso viene fuori che Allegri e soprattutto Galliani hanno fatto bene? BOH



Parole saggie quello che cercavo di spiegare sopra ma niente ....

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Siccome mi chiedete sempre nomi se fossimo una società seria un tentativo per heynckes lo faremmo , ma nn vorrei che qualcuno mi dica che e' meglio allegri .


----------



## Jino (23 Aprile 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Confusione??Dove la vedi scusa?
> Punto 1: Chi ha parlato di teoria??Io no di certo!!Io ho parlato di mia preferenza,non di teoria!!Se una persona a inizio stagione mi dicesse meglio arrivare quarto giocando di m. o arrivare quinto giocando bene??La risposta è ovvia..Tu mi dirai facile cosi che non c'è in ballo il posto champions.Vero!!Io dico cosi perchè noi rischiamo di non entrarci in champions e rischiamo di arrivare quarti.
> 
> Punto 2: Questa squadra ha limiti enormi,è ovvio..Non ho mica detto che il Milan (con l'attuale rosa) debba competere in Europa!!La serie A è diventata un campionato scarso,con l'attuale rosa il Milan in A può far bene!!Far bene non significa vincere lo scudetto eh (chiarisco questo fatto o se no arriva il genio di turno che spara la bomba!) E' chiaro che il Milan si debba rinforzare,questa cosa è ovvia.
> ...



La tua confusione è perchè a mio avviso, tralasciando il discorso allenatore, vorresti un gioco che non è realizzabile. 
*
Possesso palla e arrivare velocemente in profondità con passaggi corti e tanto movimento senza palla.. *

Ci rendiamo conto che non abbiamo un giocatore che sappia verticalizzare? Movimento senza palla, non serve solo un allenatore che te lo insegni, ma anche bravi allievi. Non puoi chiedere il movimento senza palla a Muntari che è piantato a terra o a Nocerino e Flamini che corrono a caso. E non lo fanno per colpa del mister, semplicemente perchè non sono capaci di giocare a calcio. Si parla tanto e sempre di tecnica, io ti parlo invece di saper giocare a calcio è che un dono innato. 

Guarda ad esempio Muller del Bayern, è un giocatore dotato di tecnica straordinaria? Ha più tecnica di Boateng? No. Però sa giocare a calcio, è intelligente, sa muoversi in campo. 

Noi abbiamo bisogno di giocatori che sappiano giocare a calcio se vuoi vedere un bel Milan, con le ciofeche non si va da nessuna parte! Poi chiaro che serve un allenatore che li sappia mettere in campo.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Il punto nn e' questo il punto e' che senza Pirlo la Juve nn avrebbe mai vinto lo scudetto dell'anno scorso e ho forti dubbi avrebbe vinto quello di quest'anno proprio perché se nn lo avessimo regalato alla Juve nn avrebbero avuto un giocatore di egual caratura su cui costruire la squadra , sui resto sono perfettamente d'accordo l'errore e' della società ma anche di allegri che a parte nn farlo o farlo giocare lo ha fatto sentire ( l'ha detto Pirlo ) nn più un giocatore sul quale si puntava questo ha generato una vogkia di rivalsa immensa che lo ha fatto giocare al di sopra del giocatore che ormai e' la scorsa stagione ponendo le basi per lo scudetto della Juve , lo scudetto alla Juve lo abbiamo regalato noi dirigenza e allenatori compresi .



ci mancherebbe altro! *faceva schifo da 3 anni e mezzo! *alla juve ha ritrovato stimoli che al Milan non aveva più DA ANNI e che mai più avrebbe avuto probabilmente.


anche io sono per il cambio di allenatore. ma solo se si rafforza come si deve la squadra, altrimenti non serve, anzi, è altamente DANNOSO. Sfasciamo le poche cose buone che abbiamo.


----------



## Jino (23 Aprile 2013)

Pirlo-Milan era un rapporto finito e strafinito da anni, è durato ben oltre quello che doveva durare. Ha fatto vincere lo scudetto alla Juve? E' vero, la colpa è nostra, non perchè glielo abbiamo lasciato, ma perchè non l'abbiamo sostituito degnamente.


----------



## pennyhill (23 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ci mancherebbe altro! *faceva schifo da 3 anni e mezzo! *alla juve ha ritrovato stimoli che al Milan non aveva più DA ANNI e che mai più avrebbe avuto probabilmente.



Sarebbe bastato metterlo al centro di un’idea seria, invece di fare acquisti poco utili (Ronaldinho, ecc…) al fare esprimere al meglio i pochi fuoriclasse a disposizione, e di mettere allenatori scellerati (Leonardo) che lo schieravano da mediano. Ad Allegri in questo senso ho poco da dire, non lo fa lui il mercato al Milan. Pirlo mi sarebbe piaciuto vederlo più a lungo con Thiago e Ibra, ci si poteva divertire (anche se per poco tempo, visto quanto successo dopo) ma il giocatore e la società hanno fatto scelte diverse. 



> *Si vede in Nazionale* e in Champions a che livelli è Pirlo..



Se in questi anni Pirlo ha fatto male in nazionale, allora devo aver visto un altro giocatore.


----------



## Devil May Cry (24 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> La tua confusione è perchè a mio avviso, tralasciando il discorso allenatore, vorresti un gioco che non è realizzabile.
> *
> Possesso palla e arrivare velocemente in profondità con passaggi corti e tanto movimento senza palla.. *
> 
> ...



Ma sei allucinante però eh!!ho detto non citiamo MUNTARI perché ho fatto l'11 titolare e lui non c'era nemmeno e tu lo citi..Insomma ho capito che vuoi aver ragione,e te la lascio anche la ragione,ma basta però aggrapparsi sempre alle solite cose per sostenere la propria tesi.
Io ho spiegato il mio concetto e non mi va di ripetermi,tanto non si va da nessuna parte.
Hai ragione tu su tutto!Bravo!


----------



## 2515 (24 Aprile 2013)

non capisco poi cosa ci sia da lamentarsi sulla scelta di schieramento di pirlo da parte di allegri, nel ruolo centrale pirlo non faceva più una beata m*****a da ANNI, perché non aveva gente che coprisse per lui e soprattutto in quella stagione restò fuori mezza stagione e passa per infortunio.
Pirlo venne schierato sulla mezzala, in pratica Allegri voleva far giocare sì Van Bommel, ma non voleva rinunciare alla tecnica di Pirlo, meno pressato e più utile sulla fascia, infatti si alternava con Seedorf, non con MVB. Il generale era assolutamente fondamentale in campo e si è visto, dava una solidità mostruosa, se allegri preferisse i legnaioli non avrebbe spostato pirlo sulla sinistra pur di farlo giocare, lo avrebbe messo in panchina.


----------



## Jino (24 Aprile 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Ma sei allucinante però eh!!ho detto non citiamo MUNTARI perché ho fatto l'11 titolare e lui non c'era nemmeno e tu lo citi..Insomma ho capito che vuoi aver ragione,e te la lascio anche la ragione,ma basta però aggrapparsi sempre alle solite cose per sostenere la propria tesi.
> Io ho spiegato il mio concetto e non mi va di ripetermi,tanto non si va da nessuna parte.
> Hai ragione tu su tutto!Bravo!



Non è questione di voler aver ragione, è questione che tu parli di fraseggi, qualità etc etc ed è chiaro che tutti vorrebbero vedere cose del tipo. Ma la rosa va analizzata con obiettività, Muntari e soci compresi. Quello siamo, non ci possiamo inventare nulla. 

Allegri non è in grado di fare il bel gioco? Sono d'accordo con te e lo sostengo da tre anni, ma in ogni caso nessun allenatore con queste capre lo potrebbe fare.


----------



## Principe (24 Aprile 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non è questione di voler aver ragione, è questione che tu parli di fraseggi, qualità etc etc ed è chiaro che tutti vorrebbero vedere cose del tipo. Ma la rosa va analizzata con obiettività, Muntari e soci compresi. Quello siamo, non ci possiamo inventare nulla.
> 
> Allegri non è in grado di fare il bel gioco? Sono d'accordo con te e lo sostengo da tre anni, ma in ogni caso nessun allenatore con queste capre lo potrebbe fare.



Gioca meglio il Cagliari o il Milan ? Il Cagliari ? Il Cagliari ha più qualità del Milan ? No quindi ?


----------



## Dexter (24 Aprile 2013)

1- gioco ridicolo,da sempre,con e senza ibra
2- ostinazione particolare per giocatori oggettivamente scarsi in ruoli impropri (vedi emanuelson o boateng) o panchine misteriose di giocatori oggettivamente forti/utili alla causa (de sciglio od elsha,ci metto anche niang nonostante a me non piaccia per niente)
3- livello carismatico di una pannocchia. altro che ambrosini. da un punto di vista tattico è abbastanza mediocre,compensasse almeno col dare carica alla squadra. nemmeno quello.
4- non sa fare cambi
5- nel mercato ha preferenze per matri,lazzari e muntari.
6- ha mandato via pirlo,scarsissimo... (la juve faceva decima lo scorso anno e nona quest'anno senza). e non lo dico col senno di poi perchè l'ho sempre detto che è stato une errore.

se mi viene in mente altro lo scrivo


----------



## Jino (24 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Gioca meglio il Cagliari o il Milan ? Il Cagliari ? Il Cagliari ha più qualità del Milan ? No quindi ?



Non ti seguo tanto nel ragionamento. 

Comunque sia a me di fare PER FORZA il gioco spumeggiante frega poco e niente. Il Milan di Capello ad esempio era tutt'altro che bello da vedere, ma era tremendamente pratico e forte. 

Al tifoso di una grande squadra ciò che deve contare è vincere. L'Inter di Mourinho per fare un altro esempio non era per niente bella ma era dannatamente forte. Chiedi ad un qualsiasi tifoso interista se disdegna tutti gli scudetti ed il triplete dell'ultimo decennio perchè la squadra non era bella da vedere. 

L'anno dello scudetto di Allegri abbiamo visto un gioco parlando prettamente di estetica osceno, eppure abbiamo vinto, negli ultimi sei mesi prendavamo un tiro in porta a partita per dire. Eravamo forti! 

Al Real Madrid che cacciano Fabio Capello campione di Spagna perchè non era spettacolare ancora mi chiedo se hanno tutte le rotelle a posto, visto che dopo il suo addio hanno visto anni NERISSIMI. 

Tornando in tema del topic, cioè Allegri, andrebbe cacciato per gli errori che commette ed ha commesso, ma non certo per la scarsa bellezza del gioco che va pari passo con la maggior parte degli osceni elementi che scendono settimanalmente in campo con la nostra maglia. Criticare Allegri perchè non abbiamo un bel gioco secondo me non ha senso, semplicemente perchè non si può fare. 

Ci sono altri 5, 10, 100 motivi per criticarlo...ma non è certo l'assenza di bel gioco uno di questi motivi.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Gioca meglio il Cagliari o il Milan ? Il Cagliari ? Il Cagliari ha più qualità del Milan ? No quindi ?



Le piccole squadre puntano moltissimo sul bel gioco, sulla "spregiudicatezza", sull'entusiasmo. Il *chievo* dei miracoli (Del Neri), l'*atalanta* dei miracoli (Vavassori), la *sampdoria* dei miracoli (Mazzarri e Del Neri), il *catania* dei miracoli (Montella e Maran preceduti da Simeone), il *genoa* dei miracoli (Gasperini), il *cagliari* dei miracoli (Allegri), l'*udinese* dei miracoli (Spalletti poi Guidolin), il *brescia *dei miracoli (Mazzone), il *palermo *dei miracoli (Guidolin), il *messina* dei miracoli (Mutti), la *reggina *dei miracoli (Mazzarri), il *parma* dei miracoli (Prandelli), l'*empoli* dei miracoli (Cagni), il *livorno* dei miracoli (Donadoni).... Tutti miracolati. ma quanti di questi sono allenatori da grande squadra secondo te?
Moltissime squadre di media/bassa classifica hanno un momento della propria storia recente in cui hanno dispensato bel gioco.
Ad esempio l'Udinese punta tantissimo sul bel gioco, perché attraverso il bel gioco mette in mostra i propri gioielli.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Aprile 2013)

a parte che il cagliari secondo me ha anche un centrocampo migliore del nostro a parte montolivo,e non scherzo...infatti il cagliari di allegri giocava benissimo

dopo allegri mediocre tatticamente le ho sentite davvero tutte,guardatevi bene le partite per piacere,cristo santo...


----------



## Milanscout (24 Aprile 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> a parte che il cagliari secondo me ha anche un centrocampo migliore del nostro a parte montolivo,e non scherzo...*infatti il cagliari di allegri giocava benissimo*
> 
> dopo allegri mediocre tatticamente le ho sentite davvero tutte,guardatevi bene le partite per piacere,cristo santo...


No per niente era concreto sotto porta ma non creava molto


----------



## iceman. (25 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Le piccole squadre puntano moltissimo sul bel gioco, sulla "spregiudicatezza", sull'entusiasmo. Il *chievo* dei miracoli (Del Neri), l'*atalanta* dei miracoli (Vavassori), la *sampdoria* dei miracoli (Mazzarri e Del Neri), il *catania* dei miracoli (Montella e Maran preceduti da Simeone), il *genoa* dei miracoli (Gasperini), il *cagliari* dei miracoli (Allegri), l'*udinese* dei miracoli (Spalletti poi Guidolin), il *brescia *dei miracoli (Mazzone), il *palermo *dei miracoli (Guidolin), il *messina* dei miracoli (Mutti), la *reggina *dei miracoli (Mazzarri), il *parma* dei miracoli (Prandelli), l'*empoli* dei miracoli (Cagni), il *livorno* dei miracoli (Donadoni).... Tutti miracolati. ma quanti di questi sono allenatori da grande squadra secondo te?
> Moltissime squadre di media/bassa classifica hanno un momento della propria storia recente in cui hanno dispensato bel gioco.
> Ad esempio l'Udinese punta tantissimo sul bel gioco, perché attraverso il bel gioco mette in mostra i propri gioielli.





E noi OGGI non siamo come queste squadre? Tanto quelli forti li vendiamo lo stesso, almeno giocassero bene , ma NO neanche quello
Ad ogni partita dice le stesse scemenze "abbiamo creato (2/3 tiri di ambrosini alle stelle)" "discretamente bene" "mi son divertito e' stato un bel derby (dopo averlo perso 4 a 2)" mamma mia ragazzi e' un didastro, che BLUFF.


----------



## Albijol (25 Aprile 2013)

Classifica delle migliori squadre della storia per gioco espresso secondo MilanWorld

1) L'AJax di Cruyff
2)Il Barcellona di Guardiola
3) Il Cagliari di Allegri
4) Il Milan di Sacchi


----------



## Principe (25 Aprile 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Classifica delle migliori squadre della storia per gioco espresso secondo MilanWorld
> 
> 1) L'AJax di Cruyff
> 2)Il Barcellona di Guardiola
> ...


Questa e' talmente bella che mi accodo volentieri , non ho più parole ma le tue sono super azzeccate


----------



## Albijol (25 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Questa e' talmente bella che mi accodo volentieri , non ho più parole ma le tue sono super azzeccate



150 partite al Milan senza uno straccio di schema o organizzazione, 4 scontri diretti vinti su 23 (di cui due col genio Luis Enrique) negli ultimi due anni evidentemente non bastano per valutare l'operato in rossonero di Acciughina. Però poi tutti a dire:"Ahhhhhhh come giocava bene il Cagliari di Allegri!"


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Aprile 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> 150 partite al Milan senza uno straccio di schema o organizzazione, 4 scontri diretti vinti su 23 (di cui due col genio Luis Enrique) negli ultimi due anni evidentemente non bastano per valutare l'operato in rossonero di Acciughina. Però poi tutti a dire:"Ahhhhhhh come giocava bene il Cagliari di Allegri!"





Albijol ha scritto:


> Classifica delle migliori squadre della storia per gioco espresso secondo MilanWorld
> 
> 1) L'AJax di Cruyff
> 2)Il Barcellona di Guardiola
> ...



Che poi,Acciughina nel primo anno col Cagliari è arrivato 9°,nel secondo era 12° e poi è stato esonerato ad Aprile.

Per dire,adesso il Cagliari,anche se non c'è più il Mago della Panchina alla guida,è decimo (e hanno pure subito una sconfitta a tavolino contro la Roma,senza contare che praticamente hanno giocato tutte le partite in trasferta).


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Aprile 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Classifica delle migliori squadre della storia per gioco espresso secondo MilanWorld
> 
> 1) L'AJax di Cruyff
> 2)Il Barcellona di Guardiola
> ...


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Aprile 2013)

Trovo davvero esagerate le critiche che sta ricevendo dall'inizio dell'anno (non voglio commentare le ultime dichiarazioni del Berlusca), proprio nella stagione in cui ha fatto meglio, per me addirittura rispetto a quella dello scudetto.
Secondo me è lui a volersene andare a fine stagione, anche se la squadra arrivasse terza.
E da una parte lo capirei anche.
Non è un top manager, ma non è nemmeno un incapace, come Presidente e molti tifosi vogliono far credere.
Secondo me, tra quelli liberi sulla piazza e quelli papabili, non è così scontato trovare un allenatore migliore di Allegri, nonostante quest'ultimo abbia tanti difetti.
Sono sempre più convinto che per il prossimo campionato ci sarà un traghettatore e dopo il Mondiale arriverà Prandelli, che conosce già El Shaarawy, Balotelli, De Sciglio, Montolivo dai tempi di Firenze e Abate (quasi tutti quelli che dovrebbero essere i punti fermi del Milan del futuro).
Il "quasi" non è casuale


----------



## 2515 (28 Aprile 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> 150 partite al Milan senza uno straccio di schema o organizzazione, 4 scontri diretti vinti su 23 (di cui due col genio Luis Enrique) negli ultimi due anni evidentemente non bastano per valutare l'operato in rossonero di Acciughina. Però poi tutti a dire:"Ahhhhhhh come giocava bene il Cagliari di Allegri!"



4? Solo l'anno dello scudetto sono state battute inter e napoli sia all'andata che al ritorno e la juve al ritorno.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> E noi OGGI non siamo come queste squadre? Tanto quelli forti li vendiamo lo stesso, almeno giocassero bene , ma NO neanche quello
> Ad ogni partita dice le stesse scemenze "abbiamo creato (2/3 tiri di ambrosini alle stelle)" "discretamente bene" "mi son divertito e' stato un bel derby (dopo averlo perso 4 a 2)" mamma mia ragazzi e' un didastro, che BLUFF.



non abbiamo l'entusiasmo che hanno le piccole squadre. La Juve è rinata dopo la Serie B e un flop degli anni successivi. La Juve ha covata rabbia e si è imposta come si imporrebbe una "piccola": con rabbia, corsa, voglia di dimostrare, fame. Nell'estate che ha portato Conte alla Juventus hanno professato "la juventinità", il ritorno dello "stile juve". Pur senza troppi campioni sono riusciti a riempire lo stadio (e i tifosi si fanno sentire). Hanno messo in panchina un buon tecnico che trae la sua forza principale proprio dal suo essere gobbo fino al midollo. Sono così riusciti a infondere attaccamento alla maglia in quasi tutti i giocatori, dimostrando loro di voler COSTRUIRE, di avere un progetto.
Al Milan abbiamo dimenticato cosa vuol dire essere milanisti dal 2006, calciopoli (e l'addio di shevchenko). Ci siamo cullati sulla vittoria della champions del 2007 e su Ancelotti che cantava "Forza lotta vincerai". Facile così: dopo una vittoria siamo tutti più milanisti.
Poi sono arrivati i fischi allo stesso Ancelotti, a Seedorf, a Pirlo, i fischi il giorno dell'addio di Maldini (), le manifestazioni pro-Kakà poi venduto, le critiche (legittime) alla società, le umiliazioni in campo internazionale (dall'Arsenal a Manchester), una società che invece di montare smonta, il non potersi affezionare a nessun giocatore "tanto poi lo venderanno" (tutt'ora in giro la gente dice "non affezioniamoci ad El Shaarawy), Leonardo (idolo di tutti) costretto ad andarsene e poi vederlo sulla panchina dell'Inter, l'illusione di una rinascita con lo scudetto di Allegri e lo smantellamento graduale fino alla scorsa estate.


*Per prima cosa bisogna ricostruire il "milanismo", l'attaccamento ai colori.* Solo dopo si tornerà a vedere un bel gioco e risultati. Anche con Esajas ad allenarci.

Magari i soliti 4 o 5 diranno che sono uno pro-Allegri. Ma a me sinceramente non me ne frega nulla. Io tifo i colori, e VOGLIO che si ritorni al tifo dei colori. Trovo aberrante che tifosi (che hanno allenato soltanto dalla scrivania del proprio PC) si mettano a discutere sulle capacità di un allenatore invece di pensare "Ah cavolo, però 'sto Milan fa proprio schifo! La priorità sarebbe di avere una squadra competitiva. Ma la società cosa cavolo sta facendo? E perchè il Meazza è sempre mezzo vuoto? Cavolo, veniamo da una stagione difficile e stiamo lottando per il terzo posto, eppure 'sto stadio è vuoto anche nelle ultime partite! E i cori? dove sono i cori? cavolo! mi sarei già aspettato un coro per De Sciglio capitano! dov'è la spinta del pubblico? e cos'è questo senso di inferiorità? il presidente dov'è?" ecc...ecc...

La società è probabile che stia lavorando in questo senso. Inzaghi e Brocchi alle giovanili possono essere un segnale.


Terim faceva giocare benissimo la squadra ma fu mandato via dai senatori perché stava distruggendo il milanismo, perché aveva accantonato gran parte dei giocatori che avevano sudato per la maglia e in molti non lo seguivano. Ancelotti fu una scelta dei giocatori ancor prima di Berlusconi e Galliani. In un mio editoriale di Novembre scrissi "Il destino di Allegri deve essere deciso dai giocatori e, in caso di esonero, anche il nome del sostituto dovrà uscire dallo spogliatoio". 
Stop.

Iniziamo a pensare alle cose serie. Se Allegri deve restare o meno, d'altronde, l'hanno già deciso, a prescindere da quello che i tifosi pensano o scrivono su questo forum. 
Dall'altra parte i "soliti" critici di Allegri non possono far cambiare idea a chi lo difende: sono due modi di vedere le cose, due prospettive. Tutto qui.
Smettiamola di punzecchiarci a vicenda. Sarebbe davvero molto più bello e costruttivo iniziare a modificare la visione delle cose.
La gran parte della gente che scrive in questo specifico topic, scrive dell'allenatore anche in topic in cui si parla di altro. E quasi tutti non hanno mai APERTO un topic di discussione nel forum, instaurando un dialogo costruttivo. Questo fa capire molto.

Mi aspetto molte più risposte all'ultima parte del mio post che alla prima. Il che è tutto un dire.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Aprile 2013)

Dopo aver avuto per 8 anni come allenatore carlo ancelotti non si possono criticare le conferenze di Allegri dai, non tutti gli allenatori fanno i mourinhi in conferenza, ai giornalisti certe cose spesso val la pena non dirle.


----------



## Principe (28 Aprile 2013)

Quando te ne andrai avrò quella bottiglia pronta , razza di un mediocre


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2013)

Grazie per Bonera in campo Mister


----------



## Principe (28 Aprile 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Grazie per Bonera in campo Mister


Mitico hai un mess in posta dopo guarda ....


----------



## prebozzio (28 Aprile 2013)

Immagino che a [MENTION=117]Principe[/MENTION] e [MENTION=78]Albijol[/MENTION] sia dispiaciuta la rimonta


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Immagino che a [MENTION=117]Principe[/MENTION] e [MENTION=78]Albijol[/MENTION] sia dispiaciuta la rimonta



ma per favore...


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Aprile 2013)

Aveva quasi compromesso la partita rispolverando un ignobile Nocerino,poi l'ha riaggiustata concedendo più dei soliti 10 minuti a Pazzini.
Salvato in extremis.


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Immagino che a [MENTION=117]Principe[/MENTION] e [MENTION=78]Albijol[/MENTION] sia dispiaciuta la rimonta



ma per favore...


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Aveva quasi compromesso la partita rispolverando un ignobile Nocerino,poi l'ha riaggiustata concedendo più dei soliti 10 minuti a Pazzini.
> Salvato in extremis.



l'alternativa di nocerino era muntari. Boateng ha giocato benissimo in attacco stasera.
I due gol subiti sono stati colpa della difesa in toto.
Nocerino ha giocato male ma nessuno si aspettava di meglio onestamente.


----------



## #Dodo90# (28 Aprile 2013)

I meriti di Allegri quali sarebbero in questa partita, mettere una punta sull'1-2?


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2013)

Anche oggi ha sbagliato formazione all'inizio, cambi azzeccati almeno per una volta. Portaci in Champions poi fuori dalle scatole.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> l'alternativa di nocerino era muntari. Boateng ha giocato benissimo in attacco stasera.
> I due gol subiti sono stati colpa della difesa in toto.
> Nocerino ha giocato male ma nessuno si aspettava di meglio onestamente.



Meglio Muntari,onestamente.E sì,la prestazione disgustosa del Noce era ampiamente preventivabile.Quello che mi infastidisce davvero,però,è il fatto che sia stato schierato immediatamente dopo le parole del procuratore...


----------



## Principe (28 Aprile 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Immagino che a [MENTION=117]Principe[/MENTION] e [MENTION=78]Albijol[/MENTION] sia dispiaciuta la rimonta



Fai poco l'ironico , io sono un tifoso accanito e proprio perché voglio bene al Milan che nn vogkio allegri

- - - Aggiornato - - -



prebozzio ha scritto:


> Immagino che a [MENTION=117]Principe[/MENTION] e [MENTION=78]Albijol[/MENTION] sia dispiaciuta la rimonta



Fai poco l'ironico , io sono un tifoso accanito e proprio perché voglio bene al Milan che nn vogkio allegri


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Meglio Muntari,onestamente.E sì,la prestazione disgustosa del Noce era ampiamente preventivabile.Quello che mi infastidisce davvero,però,è il fatto che sia stato schierato immediatamente dopo le parole del procuratore...



e mette muntari "st'imbranato mette muntari", mette nocerino "'st'imbranato mette nocerino".
alzo le mani.

p.s. sul fatto della titolarità dopo le lamentale di qualche procuratore, ahinoi, è una tassa che ci portiamo dai tempi di kaladze.


----------



## Albijol (28 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> E sì,la prestazione disgustosa del Noce era ampiamente preventivabile.Quello che mi infastidisce davvero,però,è il fatto che sia stato schierato immediatamente dopo le parole del procuratore...



Procuratore o meno, spero questa sia veramente l'ultima partita del Noce con la sacra maglia.


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> e mette muntari "st'imbranato mette muntari", mette nocerino "'st'imbranato mette nocerino".
> alzo le mani.



Alzale pure,le mani:



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Bonera???
> Nocerino??? (subito dopo che il procuratore si è lamentato,lol)
> 
> Vabbè dai,speriamo in Balo.



Come vedi,non ho parlato col senno di poi.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Aprile 2013)

Nocerino,comunque,non lo deve mettere più.
Davvero eh,Muntari è scarso,Nocerino è scarso ma è anche dannoso.


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Aprile 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Nocerino,comunque,non lo deve mettere più.
> Davvero eh,Muntari è scarso,Nocerino è scarso ma è anche dannoso.



Questa già è una colpa.

La cosa peggiore comunque è che in 2 anni di milan non abbia ancora capito come difendere su palla inattiva, e questo a certi livelli è SCANDALOSO.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Questa già è una colpa.
> 
> La cosa peggiore comunque è che in 2 anni di milan non abbia ancora capito come difendere su palla inattiva, e questo a certi livelli è SCANDALOSO.



Ma poi...su un calcio di punizione battuto da CENTROCAMPO.


----------



## 2515 (28 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Questa già è una colpa.
> 
> La cosa peggiore comunque è che in 2 anni di milan non abbia ancora capito come difendere su palla inattiva, e questo a certi livelli è SCANDALOSO.


in 2 anni non l'ha capito? In due anni ha avuto thiago e nesta su palla inattiva, non ha mai dovuto porsi il problema.


----------



## Jino (28 Aprile 2013)

Stasera credo sia stata la miglior partita dell'anno dei ragazzi. Ce la siamo complicata solo per aver sbagliato di tutto e di più sotto porta.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Questa già è una colpa.
> 
> La cosa peggiore comunque è che in 2 anni di milan non abbia ancora capito come difendere su palla inattiva, e questo a certi livelli è SCANDALOSO.



come hanno ricordato su Sky, il problema su palla inattiva è una cosa che il Milan si porta dietro dai tempi del primo Ancelotti.
Io davvero non capisco... evidentemente né gli allenatore né il tanto decantato Tassotti sono capaci di insegnare come si difende...
L'unico anno in cui non abbiamo avuto problemi è stato l'anno dell'ultimo scudetto.


----------



## pennyhill (29 Aprile 2013)

Sempre il mortazza,  anche quando non ci sono neanche più giocatori figli della sua gestione, allora sono colpe che si trascinano i suoi vecchi collaboratori.


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Aprile 2013)

Lo critichiamo anche oggi??


----------



## Schism75 (29 Aprile 2013)

Comunque il problema sulle palle ferme riguarda anche l'attacco. S perché é incredibile come punizioni, o calci d'angolo non fruttino nemmeno un goal da 3 anni a questa parte.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Aprile 2013)

La formazione iniziale continua a non piacermi, poi ha fatto dei cambi azzeccati però


Atteggiamento della squadra invece perfetto.


----------



## jaws (29 Aprile 2013)

Il problema sui calci piazzati secondo me dipende dal portiere, un portiere che sa come schierare i difensori e che sa uscire risolve più della metà dei problemi


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> come hanno ricordato su Sky, il problema su palla inattiva è una cosa che il Milan si porta dietro dai tempi del primo Ancelotti.
> Io davvero non capisco... evidentemente né gli allenatore né il tanto decantato Tassotti sono capaci di insegnare come si difende...
> L'unico anno in cui non abbiamo avuto problemi è stato l'anno dell'ultimo scudetto.



Questa è una leggenda metropolitana che ci trasciniamo il problema dal mortadella...

Nella stagione dello scudetto e l'anno scorso di gol su palla da fermo non ne prendevamo manco mezzo, anzi pochissimi. 

Perchè? Avevamo Ibrahimovic che stava a comprire tutto mentre si difendeva ed Thiago Silva che comandava la difesa. 

Se avessimo almeno un portiere per dire, un buffon o un Marchetti. Abbiamo dei difensori scarsi e dei portieri scarsi!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Aprile 2013)

Ma come si fa a prendere sempre gol da palla ferma? ma Allegri ci lavora? dai non e possibile almeno su 40 gol presi 35 sono da palla ferma  poi non capisco sto Boateng in attacco che non rende niente. Poi le scorte di acqua sono per lui? ahah ieri hanno fatto vedere la telecamera su Allegri maro avrà bevuto 20 volte, haha poi quando se infuriato e andato da Muntari haahhaha


----------



## 2515 (29 Aprile 2013)

Thiago Silva Nesta Van Bommel Ibra

Nei due anni precedenti i problemi su calcio piazzato erano quasi nulli perché avevamo loro, Allegri non è che non ha mai affrontato il problema dei calci piazzati, non ha mai dovuto porselo e ha dovuto farlo con Zapata Mexes Ambrosini e Pazzini al loro posto, direi che è un cambio enorme.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Aprile 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Thiago Silva Nesta Van Bommel Ibra
> 
> Nei due anni precedenti i problemi su calcio piazzato erano quasi nulli perché avevamo loro, Allegri non è che non ha mai affrontato il problema dei calci piazzati, non ha mai dovuto porselo e ha dovuto farlo con Zapata Mexes Ambrosini e Pazzini al loro posto, direi che è un cambio enorme.



tutto quì
cmq grandissimo Max, ottima partita


----------



## Jino (29 Aprile 2013)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Comunque il problema sulle palle ferme riguarda anche l'attacco. S perché é incredibile come punizioni, o calci d'angolo non fruttino nemmeno un goal da 3 anni a questa parte.



Abbiamo anche buoni saltatori, il problema credo sia che non abbiamo nessuno che sappia mettere dentro i palloni. Per dire ieri Lodi che palla ha messo dentro?! Poco prima ne aveva messo dentro una docile docile Montolivo. 

Se non hai battitori di punizioni bravi diventa difficile segnare su palle inattive.


----------



## 2515 (29 Aprile 2013)

Allegri per tenersi il posto ha un fattore importante, praticamente tutti i giocatori che contino qualcosa in questa squadra sono dalla sua parte.
Montolivo lo ha sostenuto sempre.
Elsha lo ha definito come un padre.
Balotelli, quello che più di tutti va tenuto sereno, vuole che resti.
Niang gli è grato e vuole che resti.
De Sciglio pure.
Constant lo ha messo lui nel suo ruolo nuovo e lo ha fatto stare titolare per un bel po' di partite.
Pazzini non si lamenta mai, lui ordina e lui esegue.
Flamini idem.


----------



## The Ripper (29 Aprile 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Sempre il mortazza,  anche quando non ci sono neanche più giocatori figli della sua gestione, allora sono colpe che si trascinano i suoi vecchi collaboratori.



ma lo staff del Milan è rimasto invariato?
Guarda, secondo me Tassotti si occupa di queste cose... Lui è una costante degli ultimi 10 anni, e negli ultimi 10 anni abbiamo sempre avuto problemi. Inizierei a riflettere seriamente su questa cosa. Sarà un problema di impostazione delle marcature? Boh!
Per me non hanno colpa né Allegri e né Ancelotti in maniera diretta.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



2515 ha scritto:


> Allegri per tenersi il posto ha un fattore importante, praticamente tutti i giocatori che contino qualcosa in questa squadra sono dalla sua parte.
> Montolivo lo ha sostenuto sempre.
> Elsha lo ha definito come un padre.
> Balotelli, quello che più di tutti va tenuto sereno, vuole che resti.
> ...



semplicemente...se avessero voluto farlo fuori potevano farlo ad Ottobre. Se è ancora qui e ha creato un'identità di squadra dalle maceria, significa che la squadra si fida di lui. Questo mi sembra chiaro. 
A me piacerebbe che a decidere sia soprattutto la squadra, e che la società agisca di conseguenza.


----------



## Principe (5 Maggio 2013)

Partita indecente ha fatto di tutto con le sue scelte per perderla, gli e' andata di **** ma a fine stagione ci salutiamo perché un altra stagione con te significa mediocrità


----------



## The Ripper (5 Maggio 2013)

principe cerca di gioire o, come dicono a napoli, "magnat' n'emozione!"
cerca di fare un post costruttivo ogni tanto


----------



## jaws (5 Maggio 2013)

la domanda è, al gol di Balotelli tutti avranno esultato?


----------



## iceman. (5 Maggio 2013)

Da 3 anni giochiamo cosi'.
Ma qui pare finito tuuto da un bel po'. 

Allegri avra' anche i giocatori dalla sua ma l'ultima parola spetta a silvio, dolente o non dolente.
Quello di oggi e' frutto di un'occasione .
Andiamo in cl e con quali prospettive? Le stesse di quest'anno? superare il girone e poi quello che succede succede? stile arsenal? bello eh..
siamo distanti dalla juve sotto il profilo qualitativo, quantitativo; carismatico e societario, juve che e' non ha strusciato palla col bayern. Balotelli serve a poco se dietro hai scarpari che prima di passarla devono toccarla 4-5 volte....
inutile sperare che succeda chissa' cosa quest'estate, usciranno le solite notizie da 4-5 anni ad oggi "sceicco milan ci siamo " " milan su dzeko" "milan su ogbonna" etc... poi arrivera il solito scarto il 28/29 agosto dalla premier o dalla liga e via ad un'altra stagjone di fango. 
Andare in EL porta ad una sola conclusione" la squadra e' scarsa" noi andiamo in champions con una rosa da EL perche' a parte balotelli e montolivo gli altri sono giocatori di rugby.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (5 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> principe cerca di gioire o, come dicono a napoli, "magnat' n'emozione!"
> cerca di fare un post costruttivo ogni tanto



mi sa che l'anno prossimo ti vedremo stabilmente sul forum della roma.
cerca di portarti pure dumbaghi, già che ci sei.


----------



## The Ripper (5 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Da 3 anni giochiamo cosi'.
> Ma qui pare finito tuuto da un bel po'.
> 
> Allegri avra' anche i giocatori dalla sua ma l'ultima parola spetta a silvio, dolente o non dolente.
> ...



tutto giusto...ma di ciò che hai scritto allegri ha poco a che fare. 
forse arriveremo terzi aldilà di ogni aspettativa di fine agosto. ma se ci presentiamo così il prossimo anno, anche con gesù cristo in panchina, faremmo solo brutte figure. e forse rischi di non superare i preliminari.
se i giocatori sono con allegri allora non rompesse le scatole berlusca... con un nuovo mister rischi che lo spogliatoio si spacchi. e il lavoro di quest'anno mandato alle ortiche.
prendessero giocatori bravi e funzionali al modulo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> mi sa che l'anno prossimo ti vedremo stabilmente sul forum della roma.
> cerca di portarti pure dumbaghi, già che ci sei.



si, ok.


----------



## Principe (5 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> principe cerca di gioire o, come dicono a napoli, "magnat' n'emozione!"
> cerca di fare un post costruttivo ogni tanto



Per prima cosa sono abituato a gioire per scudetti coppe dei campioni o va bene anche coppa Italia , nn sono abituato a pensare di essere al settimo cielo per arrivare al terzo posto..... Qua sembra che se arriviamo terzi abbiamo vinto lo scudetto , oggi e' il giorno in cui conte fa il bis e sappiamo bene come siamo stati capaci di fargli vincere lo scudetto il primo anno . In ogni caso metterò una telecamera a casa mia un collegamento così nn avete dubbi che al goal di balotelli sono saltato sul divano però ho imprecato per i restanti 90 minuti perché giochiamo un calcio indecente nn oggi ma praticamente sempre .


----------



## Jino (5 Maggio 2013)

C'è poco da parlare di mister o meno, la squadra è stanca e con limiti enormi. Cerchiamo di stringere i denti e prenderci questo benedetto terzo posto, poi tra 20 giorni scarsi si faranno le valutazioni del caso. 

Il mister è mediocre? Si, sarà vero, ma il centrocampo del Milan è un qualcosa di inacettabile, non c'è allenatore al mondo che trasformi un asino in un cavallo.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (5 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> si, ok.



non stavo scherzando, eh.
per me ci vai sul serio.
davvero, tu mi dai l'impressione di tifare allegri, non la squadra.


----------



## Principe (5 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> la domanda è, al gol di Balotelli tutti avranno esultato?



Leggere sopra bisogna vedere come si e' abituati , io nel giorno in cui parrucchino gobbo ladro vince il suo secondo scudetto ( dopo che gli abbiamo regalato il primo ) mi girano assai ..... Ma nn poco le balls


----------



## Jino (5 Maggio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Per prima cosa sono abituato a gioire per scudetti coppe dei campioni o va bene anche coppa Italia , nn sono abituato a pensare di essere al settimo cielo per arrivare al terzo posto..... Qua sembra che se arriviamo terzi abbiamo vinto lo scudetto , oggi e' il giorno in cui conte fa il bis e sappiamo bene come siamo stati capaci di fargli vincere lo scudetto il primo anno . In ogni caso metterò una telecamera a casa mia un collegamento così nn avete dubbi che al goal di balotelli sono saltato sul divano però ho imprecato per i restanti 90 minuti perché giochiamo un calcio indecente nn oggi ma praticamente sempre .



Si però bisogna contestualizzare le stagioni, obiettivamente per come si è messa questa stagione arrivare terzi che significa giocarsi la prossima coppa dei campioni è un motivo di grande felicità ovviamente.


----------



## Principe (5 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> C'è poco da parlare di mister o meno, la squadra è stanca e con limiti enormi. Cerchiamo di stringere i denti e prenderci questo benedetto terzo posto, poi tra 20 giorni scarsi si faranno le valutazioni del caso.
> 
> Il mister è mediocre? Si, sarà vero, ma il centrocampo del Milan è un qualcosa di inacettabile, non c'è allenatore al mondo che trasformi un asino in un cavallo.


Sempre con la solita storia come Se chi critica allegri pensasse che il Milan sia fortissimo , abbiamo enormi limiti esattamente come il nostro allenatore , allora cambiano il cavallo ma anche il fantino che se nel caso arrivassero un paio di giocatori che sanno giocare a calcio con allegri sarebbero comunque rovinati , e cmq oggi ha sbagliato qualsiasi cosa tranne i cambi appunto perché aveva cannato la formazione , se poi lo riuscite a difendere anche oggi siete dei maghi


----------



## The Ripper (5 Maggio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Per prima cosa sono abituato a gioire per scudetti coppe dei campioni o va bene anche coppa Italia , nn sono abituato a pensare di essere al settimo cielo per arrivare al terzo posto..... Qua sembra che se arriviamo terzi abbiamo vinto lo scudetto , oggi e' il giorno in cui conte fa il bis e sappiamo bene come siamo stati capaci di fargli vincere lo scudetto il primo anno . In ogni caso metterò una telecamera a casa mia un collegamento così nn avete dubbi che al goal di balotelli sono saltato sul divano però ho imprecato per i restanti 90 minuti perché giochiamo un calcio indecente nn oggi ma praticamente sempre .


i presupposti non erano da scudetto né da terzo posto. 
abbiamo gioito per essere risaliti in serie A, possiamo gioire anche per un terzo posto non previsto.
troppo facile tifare solo quando lotti per obiettivi importanti.


----------



## iceman. (5 Maggio 2013)

Quello che non sopporto di allegri e' la sua mosciaggine e le dichiarazioni monotone ad ogni fine partita. 
Ma in generale non mi piace nemmeno come allena, ogni anno perdiamo diversi punti alle prime giornate per colpa della preparazione, stessi schemi sui calci d'angolo( passaggino corto al compagno di fianco che te la rida' e cross in mezzo) , soliti scarpari in campo che io chiamo i FEDELISSIMI ovvero flamini e muntari. Poi non ho capito siamo tornati a giocare con le mezze ali? Madonna.
C'era cristante in panca e gli preferisce nocerino. De Sciglio in panca, non saranno completi o fenomeni ma meglio di costant/abate e nocerino.

Senza dimenticare che per come la vedo io ha la mentalita' da provinciale, riesce meglio a lavorare con gente non affermata che il contrario. Gli serve un'ambiente senza pressioni, credo che fallira' anche a roma con la speranza che ci vada.
Arrrivera' donadoni ? Da un lato son contento perche' ce lo leveremo subito di torno, dall"altro no perche' cio' significherebbe un altro a.no buttato al cesso.


----------



## Principe (5 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si però bisogna contestualizzare le stagioni, obiettivamente per come si è messa questa stagione arrivare terzi che significa giocarsi la prossima coppa dei campioni è un motivo di grande felicità ovviamente.



La coppa dei campioni ha senso se hai una squadra che può minimamente competere , se quei soldi servissero per comprare 2 giocatori che sanno giocare a calcio , e un allenatore che è' capace a praticare un calcio decente.


----------



## The Ripper (5 Maggio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> non stavo scherzando, eh.
> per me ci vai sul serio.
> davvero, tu mi dai l'impressione di tifare allegri, non la squadra.



la risposta al post di Principe è la risposta anche al tuo post. Post che, d'altro canto, potrei rovesciare: "davvero, tu mi dai l'impressione di tifare contro allegri, quindi contro la squadra!.

buone cose ^^


p.s. iceman, su muntari/nocerino ti dò ragione (flamini sta giocando bene quindi meritava la riconferma). non avrebbe dovuto mettere entrambi. non posso dartela su de sciglio, che non era nemmeno in panchina per problemi fisici.


----------



## iceman. (5 Maggio 2013)

Quello che non sopporto di allegri e' la sua mosciaggine e le dichiarazioni monotone ad ogni fine partita. 
Ma in generale non mi piace nemmeno come allena, ogni anno perdiamo diversi punti alle prime giornate per colpa della preparazione, stessi schemi sui calci d'angolo( passaggino corto al compagno di fianco che te la rida' e cross in mezzo) , soliti scarpari in campo che io chiamo i FEDELISSIMI ovvero flamini e muntari. Poi non ho capito siamo tornati a giocare con le mezze ali? Madonna.
C'era cristante in panca e gli preferisce nocerino. De Sciglio in panca, non saranno completi o fenomeni ma meglio di costant/abate e nocerino.

Senza dimenticare che per come la vedo io ha la mentalita' da provinciale, riesce meglio a lavorare con gente non affermata che il contrario. Gli serve un'ambiente senza pressioni, credo che fallira' anche a roma con la speranza che ci vada.
Arrrivera' donadoni ? Da un lato son contento perche' ce lo leveremo subito di torno, dall"altro no perche' cio' significherebbe un altro a.no buttato al cesso.


----------



## Principe (5 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> i presupposti non erano da scudetto né da terzo posto.
> abbiamo gioito per essere risaliti in serie A, possiamo gioire anche per un terzo posto non previsto.
> troppo facile tifare solo quando lotti per obiettivi importanti.



Tifare tifo ogni domenica mercoledì martedì giovedì di coppa Italia , pure se andassimo in serie c , nn mi fare lezioni di tifo che nn mi perdo una partita del Milan credo da 10 anni o forse più , Gioire gioisco quando c'è da gioire


----------



## pennyhill (5 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma lo staff del Milan è rimasto invariato?
> Guarda, secondo me Tassotti si occupa di queste cose... Lui è una costante degli ultimi 10 anni, e negli ultimi 10 anni abbiamo sempre avuto problemi. Inizierei a riflettere seriamente su questa cosa. Sarà un problema di impostazione delle marcature? Boh!
> Per me non hanno colpa né Allegri e né Ancelotti in maniera diretta.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -



Tassotti Mauro
Vice Allenatore
Landucci Marco
Responsabile Allenatore dei Portieri
Fiori Valerio
Allenatore dei Portieri
Maldera Andrea
Collaboratore Tecnico
Folletti Simone
Responsabile Preparatori Atletici

Maldera promosso in prima squadra da Leonardo, Tassotti era già al Milan prima dell'arrivo del mortazza, Landucci e Folletti sono arrivati con Allegri, giusto Fiori è entrato nello staff con Ancelotti (nella sua ultima stagione) Il Milan è una di quelle società che _impongono_ una parte fissa dello staff tecnico all'allenatore. Poi per il resto quei due-tre collaboratori che aveva il mortazza non sono più al Milan, tipo Mauri andato con lui a Londra e a Parigi.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (5 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> tu mi dai l'impressione di tifare contro allegri



ancora per poco. rotfl


----------



## Jino (5 Maggio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> La coppa dei campioni ha senso se hai una squadra che può minimamente competere , se quei soldi servissero per comprare 2 giocatori che sanno giocare a calcio , e un allenatore che è' capace a praticare un calcio decente.



Il tuo discorso non sta ne in cielo ne in terra. Veramente.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (5 Maggio 2013)

Però sinceramente: lui metteva i 3 mediani più Boateng anche quando avevamo in rosa Pirlo,Seedorf e Ronaldinho.
Allegri li schifa i giocatori tecnici,è un fatto. 

Oggi si poteva tranquillamente mettere Boateng nella mediana,oppure usare un 4-2-3-1 e mettere quattro attaccanti in campo. Invece no,lui ha messo 3 mediani. 

Comunque si,è un allenatore scarso. Dite quello che volete,ma non è possibile che gli attaccanti rimangano fermi come giocatori del subbuteo,che i giocatori non facciano pressing,che Barreto abbia avuto 2 occasioni nettissime per segnare e che non si sia fatto neanche un tiro in porta.


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Maggio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Comunque si,è un allenatore scarso. Dite quello che volete,ma non è possibile che gli attaccanti rimangano fermi come giocatori del subbuteo,che i giocatori non facciano pressing,che Barreto abbia avuto 2 occasioni nettissime per segnare e che non si sia fatto neanche un tiro in porta.



Allegri ha i suoi enormi limiti, ma non può essere che la squadra sia semplicemente mediocre?
Allegri, paradossalmente, sarebbe stato da cacciare seduta stante dopo aver perso lo scudetto l'anno scorso, quest'anno con questa squadra non dico che abbia fatto un miracolo, però di più non poteva proprio fare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Maggio 2013)

Colpa sua però se deve schierare un centrocampo avendo a disposizione Nocerino, Muntari, Traoré, Boateng e Flamini.


----------



## Principe (5 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il tuo discorso non sta ne in cielo ne in terra. Veramente.



La tua risposta invece denota che siccome nn ti va bene che abbia una opinione diversa allora dai nn risposte , contento te , io sono a posto .


----------



## If Everyone Cared (5 Maggio 2013)

magari con qualcun altro staremmo già giocando con cristante da qualche mese.
magari.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (5 Maggio 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Allegri ha i suoi enormi limiti, ma non può essere che la squadra sia semplicemente mediocre?
> Allegri, paradossalmente, sarebbe stato da cacciare seduta stante dopo aver perso lo scudetto l'anno scorso, quest'anno con questa squadra non dico che abbia fatto un miracolo, però di più non poteva proprio fare.



Indubbiamente la squadra è mediocre,però certe cose non riesco a spiegarmele: oggi nel primo tempo la squadra non pressava. Ora,io capisco pure che con Nocerino,Muntari e Flamini ci si possa aspettare il bel gioco,però almeno devono correre e devono fare un pressing costante,non possono restare imbambolati come dei Pirlo e Seedorf (all'ultimo anno di Ancelotti) qualunque.

E io continuo a chiedermi per quale motivo Allegri crede che Boateng sia un attaccante. Non è particolarmente veloce,ergo non può fregare gli avversari in velocità. Non salta l'uomo,non crossa decentemente,non dialoga con i compagni,spesso fa la cosa sbagliata e non segna nemmeno. Però lui gioca mentre poi Niang è "tatticamente scarso".


----------



## The Ripper (5 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Tassotti Mauro
> Vice Allenatore
> Landucci Marco
> Responsabile Allenatore dei Portieri
> ...



quindi è probabile che sia un problema nello staff se da 12 anni subiamo gol su palla inattiva. anche tassotti è una costante e a quanto pare si occupa lui in particolar modo di queste cose. a questo punto mi farei due domande anche su tassotti.


----------



## iceman. (5 Maggio 2013)

non c'era oggi de sciglio in panca? vabbe' ma anche quando era a disposizione gli preferiva il centometrista e il venditore ambulante


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Maggio 2013)

deve andarsene, per fortuna che oggi abbiamo vinto ma sono stanco di giocare cosi


----------



## The Ripper (5 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> non c'era oggi de sciglio in panca? vabbe' ma anche quando era a disposizione gli preferiva il centometrista e il venditore ambulante



in realtà ha prasticamente lo stesso minutaggio di abate. non vorrei sbagliare ma come presenze è dietro solo a montolivo, el shaarawy ed abbiati. se intendi "nelle partite importanti" ti dò ragione.
in ogni caso sono convinto che nella prossima stagione farà ancor più presenze.


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Maggio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Indubbiamente la squadra è mediocre,però certe cose non riesco a spiegarmele: oggi nel primo tempo la squadra non pressava. Ora,io capisco pure che con Nocerino,Muntari e Flamini ci si possa aspettare il bel gioco,però almeno devono correre e devono fare un pressing costante,non possono restare imbambolati come dei Pirlo e Seedorf (all'ultimo anno di Ancelotti) qualunque.
> 
> E io continuo a chiedermi per quale motivo Allegri crede che Boateng sia un attaccante. Non è particolarmente veloce,ergo non può fregare gli avversari in velocità. Non salta l'uomo,non crossa decentemente,non dialoga con i compagni,spesso fa la cosa sbagliata e non segna nemmeno. Però lui gioca mentre poi Niang è "tatticamente scarso".



Quello di Boateng per me non è un problema di posizione in campo, ma il problema è proprio lui.
Sembra un ex giocatore, non corre, perde sempre palla, è osceno, ha giocato bene sì e no 3/4 partite.
Su Allegri per me è un bravo allenatore dal punto di vista tattico, però sembra quasi che non sappia motivare bene la squadra.
Anche oggi dopo l'harakiri della Fiorentina, la squadra, seppur scarsa, avrebbe dovuto mangiarsi il Torino quanto meno dal punto di vista dell'intensità, invece zero.
Mi ripeto: posso essere d'accordo sul fatto che Allegri debba andare via, però dipende anche da chi arriva.
Se i sostituti potenziali si chiamano Seedorf, Van Bommel, Donadoni o Van Basten, allora mi tengo Allegri.


----------



## admin (5 Maggio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Sempre con la solita storia come Se chi critica allegri pensasse che il Milan sia fortissimo , abbiamo enormi limiti esattamente come il nostro allenatore , allora cambiano il cavallo ma anche il fantino che se nel caso arrivassero un paio di giocatori che sanno giocare a calcio con allegri sarebbero comunque rovinati , e cmq oggi ha sbagliato qualsiasi cosa tranne i cambi appunto perché aveva cannato la formazione , se poi lo riuscite a difendere anche oggi siete dei maghi


 [MENTION=117]Principe[/MENTION] questo non è un forum su Allegri, ma sul Milan (e su tanto altro). Ripetere sempre le stesse cose, gli stessi concetti, in tutte le sezioni alla lunga stanca. 

Se si vuole criticare (con educazione) non c'è problema. Ma lasciamo perdere le ossessioni.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (5 Maggio 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Quello di Boateng per me non è un problema di posizione in campo, ma il problema è proprio lui.
> Sembra un ex giocatore, non corre, perde sempre palla, è osceno, ha giocato bene sì e no 3/4 partite.
> Su Allegri per me è un bravo allenatore dal punto di vista tattico, però sembra quasi che non sappia motivare bene la squadra.
> Anche oggi dopo l'harakiri della Fiorentina, la squadra, seppur scarsa, avrebbe dovuto mangiarsi il Torino quanto meno dal punto di vista dell'intensità, invece zero.
> ...



Si,Allegri come motivatore mi sembra un po' scarso e questo pesa come un macigno sul suo valore complessivo.

Ci vorrebbe uno come Conte,che anche se non è un genio tatticamente fa giocare i calciatori col sangue agli occhi.
Se la squadra è tecnicamente scarsa si deve puntare sulla grinta.

Per il resto,credo e spero che non verrà sostituito con un Seedorf qualsiasi.


----------



## Principe (5 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> [MENTION=117]Principe[/MENTION] questo non è un forum su Allegri, ma sul Milan (e su tanto altro). Ripetere sempre le stesse cose, gli stessi concetti, in tutte le sezioni alla lunga stanca.
> 
> Se si vuole criticare (con educazione) non c'è problema. Ma lasciamo perdere le ossessioni.





Se c'è gente che lo difende a prescindere e in tante sezioni del forum , io ho il diritto ( con educazione come ho sempre fatto ) di criticarlo


----------



## Jino (5 Maggio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Si,Allegri come motivatore mi sembra un po' scarso e questo pesa come un macigno sul suo valore complessivo.
> 
> Ci vorrebbe uno come Conte,che anche se non è un genio tatticamente fa giocare i calciatori col sangue agli occhi.
> Se la squadra è tecnicamente scarsa si deve puntare sulla grinta.
> ...



Allegri ha grossi limiti nel motivare, l'ho sempre detto.

Conte però come esempio mi lascia ancora un gran bel punto interrogativo, parliamoci chiaro: ha trovato l'ambiente perfetto. Mi spiego meglio, ha trovato un gruppo che arrivava da anni tremendi, erano reputati pacchi, lui ha fatto leva sul loro orgoglio ferito, sulla juventinità. Un pò com'è stato Mourinho all'Inter.

Prima di giudicarlo un grande motivatore lo vorrò vedere anche da un'altra parte, quando avrà realmente a che fare con una rosa di campioni con grande personalità e non solo di soldatini sissignore. 

Con questo non voglio togliere nulla a Conte che negli ultimi anni ha dimostrato di essere un grande allenatore.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (8 Maggio 2013)

siamo sul 4-0 e cosa fa? ignora cristante e fa entrare traoré.
un temerario, c'è poco da fare.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Maggio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> siamo sul 4-0 e cosa fa? ignora cristante e fa entrare traoré.
> un temerario, c'è poco da fare.



ma veramente...e quando gioca sto ragazzo


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Maggio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> siamo sul 4-0 e cosa fa? ignora cristante e fa entrare traoré.
> un temerario, c'è poco da fare.



Ecco, questa è una cosa che non ho davvero capito. Ma sei sul 4 a 0, fallo entrare se è vero che è bravo.


----------



## Jino (8 Maggio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma veramente...e quando gioca sto ragazzo



Anno prossimo!?


----------



## The Ripper (8 Maggio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma veramente...e quando gioca sto ragazzo



ha 15 anni davanti a sé per poterlo fare


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Maggio 2013)

ovvio, ma in Germania a 18-19 anni sono tutti titolari...non si può preferire Traorè


----------



## Jino (8 Maggio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ovvio, ma in Germania a 18-19 anni sono tutti titolari...non si può preferire Traorè



A Traorè è stato dato il premio di consolazione, dopo una stagione di panchine (meritate per carità) si tende a fine annata a regalare spazio a gente cosi.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (8 Maggio 2013)

intanto dall'altra parte facevano esordire un 96.
pazzi loro e il resto del mondo dov'è una consuetudine, evidentemente.


----------



## Harvey (8 Maggio 2013)

Qua si avrebbe da ridire anche se si battesse il Bayern 6 a 0


----------



## Jino (8 Maggio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> intanto dall'altra parte facevano esordire un 96.
> pazzi loro e il resto del mondo dov'è una consuetudine, evidentemente.



Non sono pazzi, ma io sottolineo solamente che ci sono anche degli aspetti umani che noi da casa non conosciamo. A fine stagione è un classico quando non c'è più nulla in palio far giocare anche chi ha giocato meno. Chiaro Traorè non sia da Milan, ma per quel che ne sappiamo noi può essere benissimo uno che per tutta la stagione si è impegnato al massimo e quindi il mister da un punto di vista umano gli da una piccola soddisfazione. Ad esempio Cristante in questa stagione non lo consideriamo un calciatore della prima squadra quindi il ragionamento fatto sopra non esiste.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (8 Maggio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Qua si avrebbe da ridire anche se si battesse il Bayern 6 a 0



probabile.
se non altro perché al ritorno ne prenderemmo 12, in perfetto allegri style.

[MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION]: guarda, lascia perdere. le nostre sono mentalità inconciliabili: la tua è tipicamente italiana, che tratta i 25enni alla stregua di 18enni. la mia è molto più europea.


----------



## Harvey (8 Maggio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> probabile.
> se non altro perché al ritorno ne prenderemmo 12, in perfetto allegri style.



Fortuna che non c'è il ritorno contro il Pescara allora


----------



## Jino (8 Maggio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> probabile.
> se non altro perché al ritorno ne prenderemmo 12, in perfetto allegri style.
> 
> @Jino: lascia perdere. differenze di vedute agli antipodi: tu hai la tipica mentalità italiana, secondo cui se non hai superato i 25 anni sei ancora trattato alla stregua di un bamba. la mia è molto più europea.



Assolutamente no, anzi son sempre stato un pro giovani. Ma francamente non sto qui a segarmi perchè non ha giocato Cristante. M'avessi detto Salamon t'avrei dato ragione, ma Cristante, bah.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (8 Maggio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Fortuna che non c'è il ritorno contro il Pescara allora



ma davvero ti stai vantando della vittoria su una retrocessa? cioè, a questo ci siamo ridotti?


----------



## Principe (8 Maggio 2013)

L'ho già detto cambi totalmente assurdi


----------



## If Everyone Cared (8 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no, anzi son sempre stato un pro giovani. Ma francamente non sto qui a segarmi perchè non ha giocato Cristante. M'avessi detto Salamon t'avrei dato ragione, ma Cristante, bah.



tu un pro giovani? lo stesso che va dicendo da mesi che il 22enne salamon non può giocare se non l'anno prossimo?
lascia stare, dai.


----------



## Jino (8 Maggio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> tu un pro giovani? lo stesso che va dicendo da mesi che il 22enne salamon non può giocare se non l'anno prossimo?
> lascia stare, dai.



Certamente, perchè si sta ambientando, il prossimo anno si vedrà quanto vale. Ma ovunque un giovane in una squadra ha un periodo di ambientamento, l'ha avuto pure un dio del calcio quale Messi, figuriamoci.


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Maggio 2013)

Ragazzi buoni...


----------



## The Ripper (8 Maggio 2013)

[MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION] lascia perdere. E' come parlare di Karl Marx con Berlusconi.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (8 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Certamente, perchè si sta ambientando, il prossimo anno si vedrà quanto vale. Ma ovunque un giovane in una squadra ha un periodo di ambientamento, l'ha avuto pure un dio del calcio quale Messi, figuriamoci.



è qui da quasi quattro mesi, quanti altri dobbiamo dargliene ancora? a verratti quanto avrebbero dovuto dargliene allora che è anche più piccolo? 
e non capisco cosa c'entri il paragone con messi, che a 19 anni era già titolare nel barcellona.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



The Ripper ha scritto:


> [MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION] lascia perdere. E' come parlare di Karl Marx con Berlusconi.



ma non ti stanchi mai di fare la groupie di allegri? manco ti pagasse.
o forse sì?


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Maggio 2013)

Rinnovo in arrivo


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Maggio 2013)

Lo squadra (i giocatori più importanti almeno) e Galliani hanno fatto capire in tutti i modi di non gradire le alternative ad Allegri (in particolare Seedorf).
Ora dipende da lui. Bisogna vedere se vuole rimanere al Milan o andare alla Roma.
Per me alla fine va alla Roma.


----------



## Andrea89 (9 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> A Traorè è stato dato il premio di consolazione, dopo una stagione di panchine (meritate per carità) si tende a fine annata a regalare spazio a gente cosi.


Non sono d'accordo.Sticazzi del premio di consolazione per un giocatore del genere, meglio iniziare a dar presenze a qualcuno che potrebbe rappresentare il futuro.
Il premio dal punto di vista umanitario il buon Traoré lo ha già avuto indossando la nostra gloriosa maglia


----------



## If Everyone Cared (9 Maggio 2013)

gioca nel milan, guadagna 1,5 mln e deve pure avere il premio di consolazione.
quel che si suol dire meritocrazia.


----------



## Harvey (9 Maggio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> ma davvero ti stai vantando della vittoria su una retrocessa? cioè, a questo ci siamo ridotti?



Io non mi sto vantando proprio di nulla, piuttosto ci siamo ridotti al punto di criticare a prescindere pure in una partita dominata stile amichevole del giovedì... Poi tu sei liberissimo di farlo, e io di pensare che è una cosa assurda, figurati


----------



## If Everyone Cared (9 Maggio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Io non mi sto vantando proprio di nulla, piuttosto ci siamo ridotti al punto di criticare a prescindere pure in una partita dominata stile amichevole del giovedì... Poi tu sei liberissimo di farlo, e io di pensare che è una cosa assurda, figurati



eh, non so, l'esempio del bayern lasciava intendere che venivamo da una prestazione maiuscola.
abbiamo fatto il minimo sindacabile, c'è poco da ringalluzzirsi.
ma io critico quando ce n'è motivo, mica a prescindere. abbiamo un centrocampo che fa vomitare, sei sul 4 0 contro una banda di scappati di casa, c'è un giovane in panchina molto elogiato per delle qualità che tanto servirebbero alla nostra mediana e fai entrare traoré?
il problema è solo uno, checché ne diciate voi: bryan non ha le caratteristiche di un almeyda, altrimenti avrebbe esordito già da tempo, su questo ci metto la mano sul fuoco. ma senza alcuna remora, proprio.


----------



## jaws (9 Maggio 2013)

Bryan Cristante, anno di nascita 1995.
Chiudo


----------



## If Everyone Cared (9 Maggio 2013)

eccovelo il progetto giovani: niang già bollato come pacco, cristante ritenuto troppo giovane persino per esordire, de sciglio che fa panchina a uno che vale sì e no 1/3 di lui ma va bene così perché a quasi 21 anni c'è il rischio che si bruci.
poi lamentiamoci della decadenza dei nostri vivai e del netto divario che intercorre con quelli degli altri paesi, mi raccomando.


----------



## 2515 (9 Maggio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> eccovelo il progetto giovani: niang già bollato come pacco, cristante ritenuto troppo giovane persino per esordire, de sciglio che fa panchina a uno che vale sì e no 1/3 di lui ma va bene così perché a quasi 21 anni c'è il rischio che si bruci.
> poi lamentiamoci della decadenza dei nostri vivai e del netto divario che intercorre con quelli degli altri paesi, mi raccomando.



de sciglio non ha giocato perché non stava bene, ragion per cui le ultime due partite non è sceso in campo, lui doveva giocare titolare infatti. Solo oggi è rientrato in gruppo negli allenamenti.


----------



## Jino (9 Maggio 2013)

Chi è nel forum da anni sa bene che io ero felicissimo quando arrivò, ma già dopo un mese lo ero molto meno. Da novembre della sua prima stagione fino a novembre scorso sono stato uno dei primissimi detrattori di Massimiliano qui dentro. L'ho criticato tantissimo. Lo definivo un mediocre e non ho affatto cambiato questa mia idea, io ritengo lo sia tutt'ora. In un grande Milan lui non può esserne il timoniere, il punto però è che non siamo un grande Milan e con ogni probabilità non lo saremo nemmeno il prossimo anno. Ecco perchè secondo me per ora, in questa nostra fase transitoria e di crescita per me Allegri deve rimanere alla guida del Milan. 

Ma sopratutto, ci sono alcuni utenti qui dentro per cui Allegri a prescindere dalle scelte che fa, sbaglia! Cioè, se dalla zona retrocessione dove eravamo e aveva grandi colpe Allegri, avrà pure però dei meriti se a 7 mesi di distanza siamo terzi, o no!?

O anche ieri, nonostante una partita tranquillamente dominata, si trova il motivo di andare a criticare? Davvero non capisco. 

Allegri potrà non piacere, come non piace a me, ma a questo povero cristo sarà giusto anche riconoscergli dei meriti ogni tanto, non credete!?


----------



## If Everyone Cared (9 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> de sciglio non ha giocato perché non stava bene, ragion per cui le ultime due partite non è sceso in campo, lui doveva giocare titolare infatti. Solo oggi è rientrato in gruppo negli allenamenti.



il titolare è abate, non prendiamoci in giro su.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (9 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Allegri potrà non piacere, come non piace a me, ma a questo povero cristo sarà giusto anche riconoscergli dei meriti ogni tanto, non credete!?



se non ci sono perché dargliene, scusa?
fare l'accomodante per non danneggiare il mio feedback m'importa zero, io esprimo la mia opinione.


----------



## robs91 (9 Maggio 2013)

Più che Cristante io avrei voluto vedere Salamon e sul 4-0 un suo ingresso ci poteva stare.(nulla di scandaloso,me ne farò una ragione ovviamente).
Ad ogni modo Bryan aveva già debuttato in champions l'anno scorso contro il Plzen..


----------



## Jino (9 Maggio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> se non ci sono perché dargliene, scusa?
> fare l'accomodante per non danneggiare il mio feedback m'importa zero, io esprimo la mia opinione.



Semplicemente perchè non sei onesto nei giudizi, ma parli per partito preso. Prima Allegri veniva messo in croce perchè ogni palla inattiva si prendeva gol, giustissimo. Ora da mesi prendiamo su palla inattiva un numero di reti nella media di qualsiasi altra squadra di calcio, però meriti non se ne danno. E questo è solo un esempio che ti posso fare. A me piace valutare qualsiasi cosa con obiettività, a prescindere dal soggetto in questione. E perdonami, ma con te mi pare evidente che non si possa avere un dialogo basato sull'obiettività appunto, quindi mi fermo qui, passo e chiudo.


----------



## jaws (9 Maggio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> se non ci sono perché dargliene, scusa?
> fare l'accomodante per non danneggiare il mio feedback m'importa zero, io esprimo la mia opinione.



Quindi secondo te Allegri non ha meriti? Neanche uno piccolo piccolo?
Dai non è possibile


----------



## Angstgegner (9 Maggio 2013)

E' colpa di Allegri anche la finale di Instanbul.
E forse anche l'eliminazione con il Deportivo.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (9 Maggio 2013)

uno che fino a un mese ci dava giù duro quanto e più di me per poi ergersi a sua egida dal giorno alla notte mi taccia di mancanza di onestà nei giudizi.
a me, poi. che sono uno dei pochissimi che non cambia opinione ogni lunedì.
e vabbè, capita pure questo. pazienza.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (9 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Quindi secondo te Allegri non ha meriti? Neanche uno piccolo piccolo?
> Dai non è possibile



no, ma se vuoi te li spiego i suoi meriti, che son poi quelli per cui ha tanti estimatori: la cacciata dei senatori.
i meriti secondo la loro ottica comunque, non mia.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Angstgegner ha scritto:


> E' colpa di Allegri anche la finale di Instanbul.
> E forse anche l'eliminazione con il Deportivo.



si sta parlando di meriti, non di colpe.


----------



## jaws (9 Maggio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> no, ma se vuoi te li spiego i suoi meriti, che son poi quelli per cui ha tanti estimatori: la cacciata dei senatori.
> i meriti secondo la loro ottica comunque, non mia.



Quindi confermi che secondo te Allegri non ha nessun merito. Bene.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> uno che fino a un mese ci dava giù duro quanto e più di me per poi ergersi a sua egida dal giorno alla notte mi taccia di mancanza di onestà nei giudizi.
> a me, poi. che sono uno dei pochissimi che non cambia opinione ogni lunedì.
> e vabbè, capita pure questo. pazienza.



Cambiare opinione non necessariamente è una colpa, anzi...


----------



## If Everyone Cared (9 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Quindi confermi che secondo te Allegri non ha nessun merito. Bene.



al momento non me ne sovvengono. 




> Cambiare opinione non necessariamente è una colpa, anzi...



mica ne sono esente, eh.
su allegri ho cambiato opinione, per esempio.


----------



## 2515 (9 Maggio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> il titolare è abate, non prendiamoci in giro su.



infatti avrebbe giocato a sinistra.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (9 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> infatti avrebbe giocato a sinistra.



che non è il suo ruolo.
al di là del fatto che constant non è la sua riserva. tuttalpiù è il contrario.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Maggio 2013)

Sono 3 anni che con Allegri facciamo gli stessi punti di Pescara o Cesena nelle prime giornate. Guarda caso quei punti poi li paghiamo tantissimo alla fine. Idem per gli scontri diretti, visto che abbiamo una media da retrocessione se calcoliamo le partite contro le prime squadre del campionato.
Una squadra come il Milan non può fare avvii di stagione così imbarazzanti. E' la colpa più grande che attribuisco ad Allegri a mio avviso.


----------



## Principe (9 Maggio 2013)

Da SKY dicono allegri verso il rinnovo ....... Se rinnova siamo spacciati indipendentemente dal mercato Juve che ci surclassa anche la prossima stagione , società priva di qualsivoglia ambizione


----------



## jaws (9 Maggio 2013)

Se vi pago mi promettete di non guardare ne commentare le partite del Milan in caso di permanenza di Allegri?


----------



## If Everyone Cared (9 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Se vi pago mi promettete di non guardare ne commentare le partite del Milan in caso di permanenza di Allegri?



meno chiacchiere e più fatti, però.
qual è il prezzo?


----------



## jaws (9 Maggio 2013)

ti do gli stessi soldi che da Berlusconi ai suoi figuranti se mi prometti che non scriverai più nulla che riguarda il Milan


----------



## If Everyone Cared (9 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> ti do gli stessi soldi che da Berlusconi ai suoi figuranti se mi prometti che non scriverai più nulla che riguarda il Milan



la mia fede moderata vale molto di più.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (9 Maggio 2013)

Questo lavoro mi interessa molto.
100 euro al mese e smetterò di parlare male di Allegri. 200,e inizierò a difenderlo a spada tratta.


----------



## jaws (9 Maggio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> la mia fede moderata vale molto di più.



Ti sopravvaluti quindi chiudo


----------



## If Everyone Cared (9 Maggio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Questo lavoro mi interessa molto.
> 100 euro al mese e smetterò di parlare male di Allegri. 200,e inizierò a difenderlo a spada tratta.



tu ci scherzi, ma io penso che accada davvero. 
la faziosità di certa gente che ho avuto e ho tuttora avuto la sfortuna di leggere è così plateale da essere sospetta.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



jaws ha scritto:


> Ti sopravvaluti quindi chiudo



facile fare il figo offrendo 10 euro, eh?


----------



## jaws (9 Maggio 2013)

Per un semplice simpatizzante che è disposto a vendersi dovrei offrire di più? Non credo proprio


----------



## Albijol (9 Maggio 2013)

Ragazzi con Allegri è sicuro che il prossimo anno non vinceremo una mazza, con un altro invece potrebbe essere un fallimento alla Straminchioni ma ci sarebbe la piccolissima speranza di vincere qualcosina. E soprattutto giocare peggio del Milan di Allegri è umanamente impossibile.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (9 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Per un semplice simpatizzante che è disposto a vendersi dovrei offrire di più? Non credo proprio



ma potresti pure non offrire niente, c'è la funzione ignora se ti sono così inviso.
però capisco che la voglia di fare il fenomeno è troppa.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (9 Maggio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ragazzi con Allegri è sicuro che il prossimo anno non vinceremo una mazza, con un altro invece potrebbe essere un fallimento alla Straminchioni ma ci sarebbe la piccolissima speranza di vincere qualcosina. E soprattutto giocare peggio del Milan di Allegri è umanamente impossibile.



mi andrebbe bene pure donadoni,adotta lo stesso schema del milan di quest anno,cerca di insegnare calcio ai giocatori e ci sa fare coi giovani.Non ho mai capito tutto questo ostracismo nei suoi confronti,manco se allegri prima di arrivare al milan allenasse il real madrid...


----------



## If Everyone Cared (9 Maggio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> E soprattutto giocare peggio del Milan di Allegri è umanamente impossibile.



a me già basterebbe questo.
ecco perché m'accontenterei pure di donadoni.


----------



## Principe (9 Maggio 2013)

Nn ho più parole oggi e' una giornata davvero triste perché doversi arrendere al non gioco a nn vedere più di 3 passaggi in fila , a sentire ancora che abate da più garanzie di de sciglio ( nonostante Tutti gli errori decisivi di abate in partite fondamentali ) ancora qui nn si è' capito che se domani si comprasse tanto per dire thiago alcantara e valero , lui ti direbbe eh ma nn posso mica giocare con loro 2 più montolivo , ragazzi ci vuole equilibrio , alcantara lo proverò nel tridente e valero sarà la prima alternativa a montolivo , poi in certe partite in casa potremo provare ma nn e' il caso di alterare gli equilibri , questo e' il discorso che farebbe . Per poi prima di una partita importante dire e' ma boateng ti da quella fisicita' e' un giocatore di presenza oggi ho bisogno di lui, l'ultima partita ha giocato discretamente bene . Un incubo chiamato rinnovo del contratto .


----------



## Corpsegrinder (9 Maggio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> a me già basterebbe questo.
> ecco perché m'accontenterei pure di donadoni.



Nah,Donadoni è un altro mediocre.
Non sa motivare,e la sua squadra ha smesso di giocare nel girone di ritorno.


----------



## iceman. (12 Maggio 2013)

0 tiri in porta, speriamo che domenica sia la sua ultima.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> 0 tiri in porta, speriamo che domenica sia la sua ultima.



allegri stasera avrà sbagliato 20 cross e in attacco è stato praticamente nullo.


----------



## iceman. (12 Maggio 2013)

Siamo scarsi.
Ma se il cagliari secondo voi giocava da dio, qua' siamo sotto 0. E non credo che lazzari sia piu' forte di boateng per quanto scarso sia.
Non credo che Canini sia piu' forte di Mexes o Zapata.
Non credo che Cossu sia piu' forte di Montolivo.

ma poi una triangolazione? No sempre sti lanci lunghi...
Si se ne deve andare anche se arriviamo terzi .


----------



## iceman. (12 Maggio 2013)

Fermatelo, fermatelo.

"Se una squadra ha fatto 69 punti vuol dire che ha giocato a calcio" "Questi 69 punti sono frutto del sacrificio, dell'impegno e del bel gioco a volte"


Non ho parole


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Maggio 2013)

Se pensate che Allegri sia la causa di tutti i mali di questa squadra secondo me vi sbagliate.
Comunque non è normale che la squadra si sia praticamente spenta dopo Firenze.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Siamo scarsi.
> Ma se il cagliari secondo voi giocava da dio, qua' siamo sotto 0. E non credo che lazzari sia piu' forte di boateng per quanto scarso sia.
> Non credo che Canini sia piu' forte di Mexes o Zapata.
> Non credo che Cossu sia piu' forte di Montolivo.
> ...



eh già perché un allenatore di calcio dice ai suoi giocatori "fate lanci lunghi e non triangolazioni"


----------



## Tobi (12 Maggio 2013)

concordo alla grande con iceman.

ok capisco che chiedere il pressing alto e il tiki taka sia impossibile.. sia per i suoi limiti da allenatore sia per i limiti della squadra ma signori miei:

mai una triangolazione
di schemi offensivi nemmeno l'ombra
mai un'azione corale che ti porta al gol
quando abbiamo la palla o facciamo passaggi orizzontali inutili o lanci
quando la palla ce l hanno gli avversari e sono ancora sulla loro trequarti noi gia subito a rintanarci dietro a difenerci 10 dietro la linea della palla

mi dispiace ma questo allenatore io il prossimo anno non lo voglio in panchina.. "grazie" di tutto, ma non si può vedere questo scempio ogni domenica.

Si deve ripartire con idee di gioco diverse.. mentalità diversa.. motivazioni diverse.. nessuno chiede di fare il triplete.. nemmeno di vincere il campionato già da subito.. anche se il livello è alla nostra portata.. ma vogliamo vedere giocare a calcio


----------



## iceman. (12 Maggio 2013)

non lo so; visti i risultati ottenuti in 3 anni e' molto probabile che dica queste cose.
Te lo giuro, preferirei vedere tutti sulla linea di porta con il solo balotelli a pascolare per il campo, ci sarebbe piu' organizzazione.

E non credete che la vittoria a siena sia scontata, ci terranno a fare bella figura visto che sara' la loro ultima in A davanti al loro pubblico


----------



## The P (12 Maggio 2013)

Oggi guardavo il nostro impiego delle 3 punte. Inutile.

Non si gioca in quel modo con le tre punte. Le tre punte servono a cambiare il gioco e avere la possibilità di attaccare da una parte e dall'altra e invece noi o attacchiamo da una parte o dall'altra.
Se si attacca dalla parte di Elsha c'è Boateng che si accentra, se si attacca dalla destra Elsha viene ignorato.

Lo scollegamento tra i reparti poi è assurdo.
Se i centrocampisti difendono non attaccano e viceversa.

Insomma, allegri avrà anche delle qualità, ma non sa far giocare a calcio aldilà degli interpreti.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (12 Maggio 2013)

comunque si potrebbe fare pure il discorso inverso: per voi 'sto qua non ha una colpa che sia una.


----------



## Ale (12 Maggio 2013)

spero vivamente che la prossima sia l'ultima.


----------



## Frikez (12 Maggio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Lo scollegamento tra i reparti poi è assurdo.
> Se i centrocampisti difendono non attaccano e viceversa.



Sta cosa è agghiacciante, più che il bel gioco che nessuno pretende con questa rosa.


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Maggio 2013)

In questo finale di stagione, contano tanto le motivazioni, non solo la tattica.
Allegri mi sembra quasi che non riesca a motivare bene la squadra.
Al 60° della partita di Firenze sul 2-0 con l'uomo in più, quando si ha il match ball bisogna sfruttarlo.
Invece la squadra ha smesso di giocare e anche nelle partite successive ho visto una squadra stanca.
Credo che a Siena basti giocare a calcio, ma non bisogna affatto sottovalutare la partita.
E soprattutto non lo deve assolutamente fare la squadra.

- - - Updated - - -



Frikez ha scritto:


> Sta cosa è agghiacciante, più che il bel gioco che nessuno pretende con questa rosa.



Avete ragione eh, ma il nostro centrocampo senza Montolivo è tanto scarso.
Anche con altri allenatori il problema persisterebbe comunque.


----------



## iceman. (12 Maggio 2013)

Non lo so. Metti Mourinho e vediamo se a firenze sul 2 a 0 la partita finisce 2 a 2.


----------



## Jino (12 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Non lo so. Metti Mourinho e vediamo se a firenze sul 2 a 0 la partita finisce 2 a 2.



Probabilmente no. Ma aggiungo, non serviva Mourinho per forza, bastava un arbitro SERIO.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (12 Maggio 2013)

che se era così serio non si sarebbe inventato l'espulsione di tomovic.


----------



## Jino (13 Maggio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> che se era così non si sarebbe inventato l'espulsione di tomovic.



Sisi vero, ma per assurdo avevamo giocato meglio in 11 contro 11 che non con la superiorità numerica, un pò come la Roma questa sera contro di noi.


----------



## Canonista (13 Maggio 2013)

Via, via e via. Io non lo sopporto più. 
L'unica soluzione per sapere se Allegri è un buon allenatore oppure no è proprio mandarlo via e vedere cosa farà il sostituto.


----------



## Jino (13 Maggio 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Via, via e via. Io non lo sopporto più.
> L'unica soluzione per sapere se Allegri è un buon allenatore oppure no è proprio mandarlo via e vedere cosa farà il sostituto.



Si ma investissero quattro soldi su un timoniere degno della nostra società però. Basta seconde scelte.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (13 Maggio 2013)

11 contro 10 è de facto un vantaggio considerevole.
se poi hai la concentrazione equiparabile a quella di uno affetto da adhd è colpa tua, mica dell'arbitro reo d'averti messo in una situazione favorevole.


----------



## Canonista (13 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si ma investissero quattro soldi su un timoniere degno della nostra società però. Basta seconde scelte.



Esatto, uno guardato con rispetto dai giocatori e con le palle grosse come mongolfiere.


----------



## Jino (13 Maggio 2013)

Ma tanto lo sappiamo che non avverrà, si vuole un allenatore low cost e per tale renderà pure lui, un pò come quelli che scendono in campo. Poi si sa, le sorprese possono essere dietro l'angolo ed un allenatore normale si può rivelare grande. Ma di partenza preferirei sentirmi sicuro, con un grande allenatore, specie con i preliminari alla porte.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Maggio 2013)

Stasera vedere dalla tribuna il totale immobilismo dei giocatori in fase di possesso è stato avvilente,non avevano la minima idea di cosa fare.


----------



## Principe (13 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma tanto lo sappiamo che non avverrà, si vuole un allenatore low cost e per tale renderà pure lui, un pò come quelli che scendono in campo. Poi si sa, le sorprese possono essere dietro l'angolo ed un allenatore normale si può rivelare grande. Ma di partenza preferirei sentirmi sicuro, con un grande allenatore, specie con i preliminari alla porte.



Se c'è hna cosa che si può inventare e' proprio l'allenatore certo e' difficile ma basta nominare capello o guardiola , venuti semplicemente dal settore giovanile , meno scuse e più coraggio


----------



## Jino (13 Maggio 2013)

La nostra invenzione è stata Leonardo, un non allenatore, se inventare in via turati significa quello mi auguro in estate non inventino proprio niente.


----------



## Principe (13 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> La nostra invenzione è stata Leonardo, un non allenatore, se inventare in via turati significa quello mi auguro in estate non inventino proprio niente.



Capello l'ha inventato Berlusconi


----------



## Jino (13 Maggio 2013)

Altri tempi, altre disponibilità economiche a disposizione dell'allenatore. A noi serve un allenatore tosto, ci serve un grande che insegni calcio. Per averlo, bisogna pagarlo però. Vadano a prendere un Hiddink. Un Mourinho. Quello serve a noi.


----------



## Andrea89 (13 Maggio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Capello l'ha inventato Berlusconi


Non tutte le ciambelle riescono col buco


----------



## Principe (13 Maggio 2013)

Mica ho detto che sia facile , io punterei su van Bommel per la stagione successiva che si appena ritirato , gli farei fare un anno di gavetta e lo prenderei , secondo me ha tutto , carisma da vendere , vediamo se mi sbaglierò


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Maggio 2013)

Per favore, toglietemelo davanti. Spero che a Siena sia l'ultima.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Maggio 2013)

E un altra partita da vincere l ha fallita ... Dite quello che volete ma sono anni che non vince una gara decisiva


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Maggio 2013)

Voglio Guidolin.


----------



## iceman. (13 Maggio 2013)

Pure io, credo sia sottovalutato una cifra. Uno che arriva in europa col VICENZA in semifinale non puo' non essere un bravissimo allenatore.


----------



## Nivre (13 Maggio 2013)

Ancora una partita, dai.


----------



## Albijol (13 Maggio 2013)

Quattro vittorie su 24 scontri diretti, thank you Acciughina . Credo che il Pupazzo Gnappo e il Mago Zurlì sarebbero riusciti a fare di meglio


----------



## Corpsegrinder (13 Maggio 2013)

Allegri non solo non sa motivare,ma non è nemmeno in grado di gestire la preparazione atletica della squadra. In un team dove l'età media è di 26 anni,la gente inizia a correre a NOVEMBRE,dopo un avvio di stagione disastroso,e smette di giocare a GENNAIO.
Tre mesi di autonomia,correvano di più i vecchietti di Ancelotti.
Ma anche qui "ALLEGRI NON HA COLPEH",siccome hanno venduto Ibra e T.Silva allora questo avrà inciso sulla preparazione.



Albijol ha scritto:


> Quattro vittorie su 24 scontri diretti, thank you Acciughina . Credo che il Pupazzo Gnappo e il Mago Zurlì sarebbero riusciti a fare di meglio



Tanto ti risponderanno "huhuhu tifosotto ma volevi fare 9 punti tra Napoli,Juve e Fiorentina? ".


----------



## runner (13 Maggio 2013)

si certo è colpa di Allegri adesso.....hahahaaaa


----------



## Jino (13 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Pure io, credo sia sottovalutato una cifra. Uno che arriva in europa col VICENZA in semifinale non puo' non essere un bravissimo allenatore.



E' bravissimo, ma a far giocare le squadre di rimessa  e non puoi fare questo al Milan. Ed in ogni caso lui vuole stare tranquillo, non vuole più provare una grande ora, è stanco e l'ha detto tante volte.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



runner ha scritto:


> si certo è colpa di Allegri adesso.....hahahaaaa



Che ha chiaramente chiesto a Muntari di farsi cacciare e qualche settimana prima l'ha chiesto a Flamini


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Maggio 2013)

Presto arriva il rinnovo 


Deal with it


----------



## Frikez (13 Maggio 2013)

Massì dai rinnovo fino al 2016 e altri 3 anni senza un titolo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Maggio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Massì dai rinnovo fino al 2016 e altri 3 anni senza un titolo.



Il bello è che c'è ancora chi è dalla sua parte.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (13 Maggio 2013)

Si vede che a molta gente garba il suo non gioco con 3 mediani e niente movimenti.


----------



## runner (13 Maggio 2013)

ragazzi ma fate commenti a caso?

a parte Montolivo con chi dovremmo giocarla la palla a centrocampo?


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Maggio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ragazzi ma fate commenti a caso?
> 
> a parte Montolivo con chi dovremmo giocarla la palla a centrocampo?



E' colpa di Allegri.
Se arrivasse un altro allenatore (qualsiasi, anche il primo che passa per strada) trasformerebbe subito Muntari, Flamini e Nocerino in Xavi, Iniesta e Schweinsteiger.


----------



## runner (13 Maggio 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> E' colpa di Allegri.
> Se arrivasse un altro allenatore (qualsiasi, anche il primo che passa per strada) trasformerebbe subito Muntari, Flamini e Nocerino in Xavi, Iniesta e Schweinsteiger.



stai scherzando mi auguro....


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Maggio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> stai scherzando mi auguro....





Ma Allegri va criticato a prescindere.
Io paradossalmente, in assenza di alternative migliori, lo terrei dopo questa stagione (se arriviamo terzi), mentre l'avrei cacciato assolutamente l'anno scorso.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Maggio 2013)

Ci sono i signori Salamon e Cristante che marciscono in panca,superati nelle gerarchie da un certo Bakaye Traore.
Suvvia.


----------



## runner (13 Maggio 2013)

ok capito....io non critico mai a prescindere nessuno, al massimo difendo qualcuno a prescindere

comunque a mio avviso il discorso allenatore è semplicissimo.....se vuoi rivoluzionare il gruppo cambi e in meglio se no ti tieni Max che sa gestire bene la situazione a livello "critiche assurde" ed è riuscito a creare un gruppo in una situazione pessima!!


----------



## Principe (13 Maggio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ok capito....io non critico mai a prescindere nessuno, al massimo difendo qualcuno a prescindere
> 
> comunque a mio avviso il discorso allenatore è semplicissimo.....se vuoi rivoluzionare il gruppo cambi e in meglio se no ti tieni Max che sa gestire bene la situazione a livello "critiche assurde" ed è riuscito a creare un gruppo in una situazione pessima!!



Appunto te difendi allegri a prescindere quindi di cosa parliamo ?


----------



## runner (13 Maggio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Appunto te difendi allegri a prescindere quindi di cosa parliamo ?



ho detto "qualcuno" non Allegri


----------



## Corpsegrinder (13 Maggio 2013)

Se avessimo Xavi e Iniesta,Allegri direbbe che non possono giocare insieme contemporaneamente e uno dei due finirebbe in panchina per far spazio a Nocerino/Flamini,questo è il problema.

A centrocampo si poteva provare Cristante,arretrare Boateng,o provare un 4231. Invece niente,Allegri non può e non vuole concepire una squadra senza 3 medianacci. Pirlo era la riserva di Gattuso e Flamini,quindi è inutile che adesso si mette a fare il martire e che dica: "un mi danno i 'hiohatori forti,'hi posso mettere a hentrohampo? "

Ah,e vogliamo parlare della preparazione? Vogliamo parlare di una squadra con l'età media di 26 anni che corre per 3 mesi l'anno? 
Per me la sua dimensione è il Cagliari. Lì fare 40 punti è tanta roba,quindi la squadra può benissimo andare in vacanza a Marzo. Ma una squadra che lotta per il terzo posto non può andare in vacanza con due mesi in anticipo,né tantomento iniziare a giocare a Novembre.


----------



## jaws (13 Maggio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ci sono i signori Salamon e Cristante che marciscono in panca,superati nelle gerarchie da un certo Bakaye Traore.
> Suvvia.



Un difensore centrale e un primavera.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Un difensore centrale e un primavera.



Uno che ha giocato tutta la vita,tranne da agosto a gennaio,da centrocampista,ed il prodotto più interessante delle nostre giovanili.
Entrambi,immagino,più produttivi di certi scarponi che vediamo scorrazzare con la nostra maglia.


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Maggio 2013)

Si dice che Falcao abbia scelto il Monaco perchè dopo aver trovato l'accordo col Milan Allegri ha detto di preferire Sforzini


----------



## iceman. (13 Maggio 2013)

Davvero oh, per preferire quello scarparo di traore' a quelli in panchina ci vuole coraggio.


----------



## Tobi (13 Maggio 2013)

ormai ho ripetuto queste parole fino alla nausea.

E' un buonissimo allenatore sia chiaro, ma non è da big
Non ha un idea di calcio collettivo.. mi sono reso conto della sua mediocrità quando nella partita Chievo Milan sullo 0-0 quando i veronesi avevano la palla.. noi tutti a rintanarci in 10 dietro il centrocampo per chiuderci... fosse un allenatore con una mentalità da grande.. almeno le squadrette le dovresti pressare alti e non farli uscire dalla propria metà campo.. 
Poi ok ci sta magari impostare una partita difensiva contro la Juve.. contro la Roma.. Contro il Napoli.. Contro il Barca.. ma non puoi andare contro Chievo..Genoa..Palermo per chiuderti a riccio e giocare di ripartenza.. non esiste proprio.

Poi vabbè.. la fiorentina che ci pressa e ci schiaccia con l'uomo in meno è il massimo


----------



## jaws (13 Maggio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Uno che ha giocato tutta la vita,tranne da agosto a gennaio,da centrocampista,ed il prodotto più interessante delle nostre giovanili.
> Entrambi,immagino,più produttivi di certi scarponi che vediamo scorrazzare con la nostra maglia.



Uno che a centrocampo faceva fatica a giocare anche in serie B e in giocatore con zero esperienza da professionista.
Affidiamo la squadra a loro e vinceremo tutto


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Uno che a centrocampo faceva fatica a giocare anche in serie B e in giocatore con zero esperienza da professionista.
> Affidiamo la squadra a loro e vinceremo tutto



I bravi allenatori non "affidano" la squadra a nessuno,la fanno giocare.Nè Cristante,nè Salamon e nemmeno Balotelli possono,da soli,fare vincere una squadra,ma certi giocatori hanno caratteristiche tali da permettere ad un allenatore capace di plasmare qualcosa di buono.Da un trio Muntari-Flamini-Nocerino,nemmeno Ernst Happel saprebbe ricavare una ceppa,è impossibile.Se invece prendi un paio di ragazzi giovani e con una carriera sostanzialmente nulla,ma che sanno dare due calci ad un pallone,e qualcuno gli spiega cosa fare,allora la storia cambia.
Senza contare che,finchè il buon Bryan si vedrà Traorè entrare in campo al suo posto sul 4-0,continuerà ad avere zero esperienza.


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2013)

Sul forum del sito ufficiale del Napoli vi hanno preso come "modello" (con tanto di link). Hanno letto i commenti, si sono messi paura, e stanno portando avanti la battaglia anti Allegri ^__^


----------



## If Everyone Cared (13 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sul forum del sito ufficiale del Napoli vi hanno preso come "modello" (con tanto di link). Hanno letto i commenti, si sono messi paura, e stanno portando avanti la battaglia anti Allegri ^__^



chiamali scemi.


----------



## Principe (13 Maggio 2013)

Mi sento onorato


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sul forum del sito ufficiale del Napoli vi hanno preso come "modello" (con tanto di link). Hanno letto i commenti, si sono messi paura, e stanno portando avanti la battaglia anti Allegri ^__^



Ho appena visto


----------



## Albijol (14 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sul forum del sito ufficiale del Napoli vi hanno preso come "modello" (con tanto di link). Hanno letto i commenti, si sono messi paura, e stanno portando avanti la battaglia anti Allegri ^__^



Magari è un caso, ma i napoletani hanno proprio linkato la pagina in cui paragono Allegri al Pupazzo Gnappo ahahahah. Grandi.


----------



## folletto (15 Maggio 2013)

Io comunque sarei curioso di vedere cosa farebbe il Mister con un centrocampo decente, così come sarei curioso di vedere cosa si inventerebbe un Montella (per dirne uno) con Muntari, Ambro e Flamini a centrocampo. E' dal dopo Roma-Milan dello scudo che chiede una mezzala di qualità / rinforzi a centrocampo, da allora sono arrivati Nocerino, DeJong, Traorè e Montolivo (e sono andati via il Generale e Seedorf), e non dimentichiamo la marea di infortuni dello scorso anno e le partenze estive (si paventava addirittura la retrocessione). Non è che voglio difenderlo a spada tratta (spesso le fa girare non poco anche a me) ma credo che certe cose debbano essere considerate quando si esprime un giudizio. Criticarlo OK ma, imho, gli vanno riconosciuti anche dei meriti.


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Io comunque sarei curioso di vedere cosa farebbe il Mister con un centrocampo decente, così come sarei curioso di vedere cosa si inventerebbe un Montella (per dirne uno) con Muntari, Ambro e Flamini a centrocampo. E' dal dopo Roma-Milan dello scudo che chiede una mezzala di qualità / rinforzi a centrocampo, da allora sono arrivati Nocerino, DeJong, Traorè e Montolivo (e sono andati via il Generale e Seedorf), e non dimentichiamo la marea di infortuni dello scorso anno e le partenze estive (si paventava addirittura la retrocessione). Non è che voglio difenderlo a spada tratta (spesso le fa girare non poco anche a me) ma credo che certe cose debbano essere considerate quando si esprime un giudizio. Criticarlo OK ma, imho, gli vanno riconosciuti anche dei meriti.



Esattamente. Quest'anno, per quanto mi riguarda (poi ognuno è libero di pensarla come meglio crede), ha fatto un mezzo miracolo.


----------



## Jino (15 Maggio 2013)

Allegri non è mai stato totalmente messo nelle condizioni di poter lavorare al massimo. Vuoi per le interferenze presidenziali, vuoi per mercati di indebolimento. Sarà anche un mediocre, non ci piove, ma qualsiasi allenatore per poter lavorare bene ha bisogno di mercati di rafforzamento in linea con il suo credo calcistico e sopratutto che la presidenza non si metta costantemente in mezzo.


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Esattamente. Quest'anno, per quanto mi riguarda (poi ognuno è libero di pensarla come meglio crede), ha fatto un mezzo miracolo.



Sono d'accordissimo.
Quest'anno più di così davvero non poteva fare, anzi poteva andare molto peggio.
Per quanto riguarda l'anno scorso, invece, il discorso è diametralmente opposto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Maggio 2013)

Visto gli ultimi sviluppi, c'è quasi da chiedersi come sia riuscito a vincere uno scudetto sto qua. 
Deve fare una statua d'oro massiccio a Leonardo, manco a Ibra


----------



## Principe (19 Maggio 2013)

Ora fai il piacere di levarti dalle scatole che hai tentato in tutti i modi di perdere oggi , hai messo una formazione iniziale scabrosa , vai ad allenare dove ti pare ma nn farti più vedere


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Maggio 2013)

Grande Max! spero che rimane con noi, ma se va via gli auguro il meglio


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Maggio 2013)

Rimani Mister, riproviamoci

- - - Updated - - -

Rimani Mister, riproviamoci


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Maggio 2013)

No, ma sul serio rivolete la conferma di allegri?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (19 Maggio 2013)

Ha battuto il Siena con rigorino inventato più rigore ingiustamente negato ai senesi: genio della tattica.


----------



## #Dodo90# (19 Maggio 2013)

Si dovrebbe vergognare per come ha messo in campo la squadra. Nessuno sa mai cosa fare, giocano a casaccio.

Sembrava che i nostri aspettassero che il Pescara facesse 5 gol per pareggiare...


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Maggio 2013)

Grazie per non aver mollato fino alla fine,ma adesso ciao ciao.


----------



## Principe (19 Maggio 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Si dovrebbe vergognare per come ha messo in campo la squadra. Nessuno sa mai cosa fare, giocano a casaccio.
> 
> Sembrava che i nostri aspettassero che il Pescara facesse 5 gol per pareggiare...


Sottoscrivo con il sangue


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Maggio 2013)

Quando l'annuncio che va via?


----------



## Snake (19 Maggio 2013)

sparisci


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Maggio 2013)

sta parlando adesso su sky ma continua a non sbilanciarsi sul futuro. 

mah.....aspetta che sia berlusca a cacciarlo ?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

"in 3 anni qualche risultato l'ho ottenuto".  

da come sta parlando per me se ne va.


----------



## Kurt91 (19 Maggio 2013)

Credo che questa sia stata la sua ultima partita con noi. Stasera è stato imbarazzante e si è giocato il credito che aveva guadagnato nei miei confronti.

Sulla stagione niente da dire, bisogna riconoscere che comunque per come eravamo partiti ad inizio anno e per come eravamo all'ottava d'andata, ha fatto un mezzo miracolo. Miracolo che stava svanendo questa sera anche per colpa sua.

Sui tre anni che dire, non abbiamo mai dato l'impressione di poter dominare gli avversari. Cioè alcune partite, soprattutto durante il primo anno e a tratti nel secondo, le abbiamo anche giocate bene, ma non siamo mai stati continui. Inoltre le sue squadre sono sempre partite ad handicap e finite sempre con la lingua di fuori. La prova è stata quest'anno e lo scorso anno (anche se eravamo una squadra vecchia), ma anche l'anno dello scudetto non siamo partiti benissimo ed alla fine, in un campionato dove l'antagonista principale era l'Inter di Leonardo (squadra più che buona ma allenata da cani), non abbiamo mostrato la brillantezza della parte centrale della stagione. La sua idea di calcio non mi è mai piaciuta e mai mi piacerà, quindi da un certo punto di vista sono felice che non venga confermato.

Gli auguro però il meglio, perché comunque in tre anni ci ha portato l'agognato scudetto e perché è tutto sommato una brava persona, che ha dovuto convivere con le lune del Brescidende  , cosa non facile. Ora che l'altissimo ci scampi di Claretta.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Maggio 2013)

E' anche mezzo tifoso del Livorno, squadra che odio con tutto me stesso.


----------



## Ale (19 Maggio 2013)

Viaaaaaaaaa


----------



## smallball (19 Maggio 2013)

direi che ha concluso qui la sua avventura in rossonero

- - - Aggiornato - - -

direi che ha concluso qui la sua avventura in rossonero


----------



## Jino (20 Maggio 2013)

Credo proprio di si.


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Maggio 2013)

Io ho l'impressione che alla fine rimane per un altro anno.


----------



## Jino (20 Maggio 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Io ho l'impressione che alla fine rimane per un altro anno.



Mah, fosse cosi non vedo motivi per mantenere questo alone di mistero. Se c'è significa che non c'è la volontà di tutte le parti di continuare. Il fatto stesso che da un mese i giocatori continuano a sponsorizzare il mister è perchè sanno che con ogni probabilità c'è gente (Berlusconi) che non è di questo parere, altrimenti perchè difenderlo!? Galliani lo stima e lo vuole tenere, l'ha detto fino alla nausea. C'è il bresidente che invece non ha perso occasione di criticare.

Chi decide fra queste parti alla fine!? Berlusca.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (20 Maggio 2013)

Per me va alla Roma. Al Milan non potrà mai andare oltre al terzo posto,mentre la Roma dopo lo schifo di L.Enrique,Zeman e Andreazzoli verrà accolto come il salvatore della patria.


----------



## iceman. (20 Maggio 2013)

Roma per lui sarebbe perfetta, una squadra che punta ad entrare in europa, vincere la coppa italia e il derby. Non gli si chiede nulla di piu'.


----------



## juventino (20 Maggio 2013)

Se mandare via Allegri significa dare la panchina a gente come Seedorf, Van Basten o Donadoni fate un grosso errore a cacciarlo/lasciarlo andare.


----------



## Ale (20 Maggio 2013)

via a calci nel deretano.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Maggio 2013)

Comunque vada grazie di tutto mister, di questo miracolo 



Ci credo ancora che possa restare, dai


----------



## Corpsegrinder (20 Maggio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Roma per lui sarebbe perfetta, una squadra che punta ad entrare in europa, vincere la coppa italia e il derby. Non gli si chiede nulla di piu'.



Non scarterei neanche un suo ritorno al Sassuolo. Magari arriva decimo,così i suoi sostenitori possono eleggerlo "miglior allenatore dell'universo"


----------



## The Ripper (20 Maggio 2013)

da stasera dovremmo iniziare già a programmare la prossima stagione (vedi il Napoli), invece stiamo ancora qui a discutere sul futuro del nostro allenatore. Che dirigenza, mamma mia!


----------



## Naruto98 (20 Maggio 2013)

Senza giocatori tecnici non può esprimere il gioco che faceva a cagliari, è come se a un chitarrista bravo chiedi di saper suonare BENE con una chitarra rotta.


----------



## iceman. (20 Maggio 2013)

Ma adesso se ne andranno tutti in vacanza, figurati se si mettono a programmare. Il riposo dei CAMPIONI, rotfl.

Poi faremo una trattiva per il riscatto di bojan dal 15 luglio fino al 31 agosto perche' si sa , il mercato lo si fa solo l'ultima settimana.
Adesso pero', si devono riposare. 
Che pagliacci. L'unico serio mi sembra de sciglio.


----------



## robs91 (20 Maggio 2013)

La partita di ieri ha confermato i suoi limiti.Spero vada via, e Galliani se ne facesse una ragione.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (20 Maggio 2013)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Senza giocatori tecnici non può esprimere il gioco che faceva a cagliari, è come se a un chitarrista bravo chiedi di saper suonare BENE con una chitarra rotta.



da chitarrista...puoi avere una chitarra scarsa ma se sei bravo fai rodere il fondoschiena a chi ha una gibson les paul e non sa manco dove mettere le mani.Il manico ci vuole....e dopo la partita di ieri se prima avevo dei dubbi...bè per me allegri può preparare le valigie e mettere su le tende lontano da milanello.Formazione iniziale assurda...assurda....cambi tardivi....e grazie a dio abate stava male altrimenti avrebbe tolto mexex (indipendente dal gol non ci trovavo il senso) e con una retrocessa salvarsi per il rotto della cuffia il 88 esimo con in paglio la champions ???una partita che hai preparato per una settimana?....con 4 attaccanti non siamo riusciti a seganare fino al rigore...questo significa non avere gioco.Arrivederci e grazie


----------



## runner (20 Maggio 2013)

su Allegri potrei parlare per ore visto tutto quello che penso sulla nostra situazione societaria e tecnica, ma non ho la voglia di scrivere fiumi di parole....quindi riporterò solo alcuni concetti chiave di questa annata e la conclusione del mio ragionamento....
1 - per come eravamo partiti e per come è stato trattato ha fatto un vero miracolo a farci arrivare terzi 
2 - per come ha fatto crescere alcuni giovani e per come ha saputo gestire Balo (che ha un bel caratterino) ha fatto un ottimo lavoro
3 - se penso che ha creato un gruppo vero, quando in altre squadre per ani con un livello tecnico anche maggiore non sono riusciti a fare devo solo elogiarlo
4 - lo ritengo il classico Mister, ovvero quello che scherza e si diverte, ma che sa anche mantenere le distanze da tutto e tutti e si è lasciato scivolare via critiche e situazioni anche oggettive, ma anche molto severe
5 - a mio avviso meriterebbe di restare per portare avanti il progetto (inserimento di altri tre giovani in rosa)
6 - spesso ha però sbagliato scelte e cambi (ma ci può stare visto che è lui l' allenatore e solo lavorando si sbaglia)
7 - ieri col Siena ad esempio errori imperdonabili di inizio formazione (Noce - Niang - Binho assurdi come titolari)
8 - se proprio dobbiamo cambiarlo (cosa che esiste solo nella testa dei giornalisti e nelle battute di altri) io vorrei un tecnico scelto dal Presidente in modo da avere un allenatore criticato durante il suo lavoro

che ne pensate?


----------



## Ale (20 Maggio 2013)

non mi faccio illusioni: secondo me resta.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2013)

Allora premesso che ha un mano una rosa da metà classifica a parte Balo ... lui ha sempre i sui difetti da sempre 

- non vince mai le partite decisive 
- si fissa sui giocatori 
- si fissa si sbirulinho che DEVE ANDARE VIA !!!
- rimane un mediocre 

La mia analisi è questa .... è un buon allenatore da metà classifica... cmq la storia del calcio ci insegna che nessun allenatore fa la differenza.. mourinho al rela l'ha dimostrato... bla bla bla.. ma con la squadra piu forte di tutti ha preso le pettinate.... 

quindi a questo punto il miglior allenatore è quello che fa meno danni... e ieri sera partire con noce e il boss nonostante lo ami... è stato un ERRORE...

d'altro canto non siamo li tutti i pomeriggi negli allenamenti quindi non vediamo cosa succede magari elsha tutta settimana ha fatto schifo e quindi gli ha preferito sbirulinho ...


----------



## Jaqen (20 Maggio 2013)

Che sia lui o qualcun altro amen. L'importante è che si sappia oggi, subito!


----------



## 2515 (20 Maggio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Allora premesso che ha un mano una rosa da metà classifica a parte Balo ... lui ha sempre i sui difetti da sempre
> 
> - non vince mai le partite decisive
> - si fissa sui giocatori
> ...



per me su robinho c'è la dirigenza che preme. Anche perché lui a gennaio e febbraio gli ha preferito pure niang e poi boateng nei mesi seguenti. Galliani continua a dire che robinho resterà, è il giocatore più pagato della rosa e se devono cederlo deve fare bene in campo, se vogliono prendere un po' di soldi. Per me c'è la dirigenza di mezzo, come per aquilani (e non esagero a dire che ci è costato lo scudo non averlo schierato dopo il recupero dall'infortunio) per non riscattarlo per forza.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (20 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> *per me su robinho c'è la dirigenza che preme.* Anche perché lui a gennaio e febbraio gli ha preferito pure niang e poi boateng nei mesi seguenti. Galliani continua a dire che robinho resterà, è il giocatore più pagato della rosa e se devono cederlo deve fare bene in campo, se vogliono prendere un po' di soldi. Per me c'è la dirigenza di mezzo, come per aquilani (e non esagero a dire che ci è costato lo scudo non averlo schierato dopo il recupero dall'infortunio) per non riscattarlo per forza.



Insomma 
Meriti: ALLEGRI
Colpe: TUTTI GLI ALTRI


----------



## jaws (20 Maggio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Insomma
> Meriti: ALLEGRI
> Colpe: TUTTI GLI ALTRI



Non era il contrario?


----------



## 2515 (20 Maggio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Insomma
> Meriti: ALLEGRI
> Colpe: TUTTI GLI ALTRI



per me che su robinho ci sia la dirigenza mi pare ovvio, galliani non fa che decantarlo e confermarlo, tutti dicono che ha ancora le qualità immense, giocatore straordinario.. Ma guardiamo i fatti e i fatti sono che robinho questa stagione ha giocato poco e non è quasi mai stato titolare, ha giocato solo quando c'erano le voci di mercato.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (20 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> per me che su robinho ci sia la dirigenza mi pare ovvio, galliani non fa che decantarlo e confermarlo, tutti dicono che ha ancora le qualità immense, giocatore straordinario.. Ma guardiamo i fatti e i fatti sono che robinho questa stagione ha giocato poco e non è quasi mai stato titolare, ha giocato solo quando c'erano le voci di mercato.



Ma El Shaarawy,De Sciglio e Niang invece hanno per merito di Allegri,o anche in quel caso il suo impiego è frutto di un diktat societario?


----------



## 2515 (20 Maggio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma El Shaarawy,De Sciglio e Niang invece hanno per merito di Allegri,o anche in quel caso il suo impiego è frutto di un diktat societario?



Io ho già detto che guardo i fatti. Quei tre sono stati preferiti ad altri giocatori, de sciglio ha scavalcato tutti i terzini ed elsha gli attaccanti e sono diventati titolari. Niang ha giocato titolare quando c'erano pure boateng e robinho in forma, oltre a bojan.

Quando c'erano le alternative, allegri non ha quasi mai schierato robinho titolare. Ha sempre giocato in zona calciomercato o perché non c'erano alternative (elsha stanco o a riposo, bojan rotto, balo squalificato).


----------



## Jino (20 Maggio 2013)

non si tratta che la società preme per Robinho, anche perchè non avrebbe senso, si tratta che le alternative son quelle che sono!! Niang ha dimostrato di non esser ancora pronto per fare il titolare nel Milan ed Elsha è in un periodo nero. Anche se volessi giocare con Pazzini e Balotelli, cosa che io avrei fatto, comunque uno di quei tre che non convincono in questo momento va schierato, anche perchè un trequartista per cambiare modulo comunque non c'è!


----------



## 2515 (20 Maggio 2013)

Io comunque vorrei vederlo con un centrocampo decente prima di silurarlo. In pratica voglio vederlo messo in condizioni accettabili per lottare per lo scudetto, cioè con un centrocampo di qualità, non per forza grandi nomi, ma piedi buoni. Se messo nelle condizioni giuste fallirà, allora non meriterà di restare.

Attualmente dalla sua ha tutti i giocatori fondamentali della squadra e il gruppo unito, se in campo avessimo gente che sappia dare un gioco serio, con una buona unità d'intenti e la crescita dei singoli si potrà fare molto meglio. Di fatto con lui, anche negli anni scorsi, il milan giocava bene quando il centrocampo girava bene. Il primo anno con Seedorf/Pirlo-Van Bommel e Gattuso a centrocampo, il secondo con Nocerino-Van Bommel e Aquilani, quest'anno quando Montolivo era in forma, e De Jong che era in crescita insieme a lui stava facendo bene, poi ci siamo dovuti aggrappare all'attacco e al solo montolivo.

Io credo che la possibilità di dare un bel gioco al milan non l'abbia avuta, quando l'ha avuta l'anno scorso gli hanno cavato aquilani dal campo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Maggio 2013)

Robinho no, Boateng no, ElSharaawy no e Niang no


tridente :

Dumbaghi Balotelli Dumbaghi


----------



## hiei87 (20 Maggio 2013)

Situazione davvero complicata.
Pro Allegri: i risultati. Scudetto al primo anno, secondo posto al secondo con la scusante degli infortuni, terzo posto miracoloso quest anno, in una stagione partita con lo spettro della retrocessione e tra mille difficoltà. Valutando i risultati Allegri non solo dovrebbe essere riconfermato, ma gli dovrebbe essere recapitata una lettera di scuse firmata berlusconi con invito ai prossimi festini ad Arcore da qui alla fine dei tempi in annesso.
Inoltre i buoni rapporti con i giocatori e l'assenza di alternative valide sono altri due fattori dalla sua parte.

Contro Allegri. In tre anni raramente si è vista la squadra giocare decentemente, quasi mai si è vista un'idea di calcio applicata sul campo, nè la mano dell'allenatore in qualche situazione di gioco. Inoltre la preparazione fisica da tre anni è disastrosa. Si parte sempre male, si ha una ripresa tra novembre e dicembre, un nuovo calo a gennaio, una ripresa tra febbraio e marzo, e si chiude la stagione a pezzi. Non possiamo permetterci di essere in forma soltanto per meno della metà del campionato.
Inoltre in questi anni è sempre sembrata mancare una mentalità vincente. Il primo anno stavamo per farci rimontare dall'inter leotardiana, che probabilmente, se avesse avuto un allenatore, ci avrebbe sorpassati nel derby di ritorno. L'anno scorso ci siamo fatti sorpassare da una rube inferiore, e quest anno stavamo per combinare nuovamente il disastro. Senza contare la quasi beffa dell'Emirates e la figuraccia del Camp Nou.
Le ultime partite, quelle decisive, sono state un concerto di scelte sbagliate, e mai si è vista una squadra cattiva e determinata nel far suo un obiettivo, a partire dalla partita di Firenze, passando per quella in casa col Napoli, e dalle vittorie a dir poco miracolate contro Catania, Torini e Siena. Tutte partite che, senza l'intervento di una qualche provvidenza divina, avremmo perso.

Conclusione personale: Tutto sommato, se nel calcio contano i risultati, Allegri non merita il licenziamento, anche alla luce di come è stato trattato dalla proprietà nell'ultimo anno. D'altro canto è anche vero che, se si volesse andare oltre i numeri, il tecnico livornese ha palesato gravi lacune e ha mosrato spesso una testardaggine e una mentalità non da grande squadra.
In sostanza, credo che, in presenza di un'alternativa valida, sarebbe meglio cambiare, anche in luce di un progetto a lungo raggio. E' chiaro poi che se le alternative dovessero chiamarsi Seedorf o Gattuso, allora sarebbe decisamente meglio continuare con Allegri...


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Maggio 2013)

Grazie di tutto. Ha raggiunto il suo obiettivo e lo cacciano. Grazie Max per il miracolo con sti zombi grazie anchè per il Barcellona fino al 90 esimo potevamo andare ai quarti, se poi non fosse stato per quel Niang...

Avanti con gattuso, seedorf e co.... pieta


----------



## Corpsegrinder (20 Maggio 2013)

Io avevo una insegnante del liceo che piaceva a tutta la classe,perché faceva un sacco di assenze,lasciava decidere agli alunni quando bisognava interrogare,quando era presente anziché spiegare spesso e volentieri chiacchierava coi ragazzi e era molto larga di voti.
Nella sua materia non ho mai capito niente,e come me tutti i miei compagni. Però ecco,ci piaceva tantissimo,e se ci avessero chiesto se fosse il caso di sostituirla o meno,avremmo tutti detto che ci andava benissimo come insegnante.

Allegri,in buona sostanza,è come la mia ex professoressa.
Certo,starà simpatico,avrà il sostegno del gruppo e via dicendo,ma non insegna e non trasmette niente.

Dove si vede "il sostegno dello spogliatoio" nel campo di gioco? Nel fatto che ieri ci siamo defecati addosso contro una squadra già retrocessa? Nei quattro derby di fila persi? Negli scontri diretti degli ultimi due anni? Dove?
Se piace al gruppo,com'è che poi in campo vedi gente che a seconda delle situazioni è sempre o eccessivamente scazzata,o troppo nervosa,o insicura?


Eddai su,questo allenatore non sa trasmettere calma,non sa quando far giocare i giocatori col sangue agli occhi,non sa quando bisogna bisogna renderli aggressivi,come motivatore fa schifo. Ieri vedevo gli stessi guardi vuoti stile La Coruna.


----------



## Jino (20 Maggio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Io avevo una insegnante del liceo che piaceva a tutta la classe,perché faceva un sacco di assenze,lasciava decidere agli alunni quando bisognava interrogare,quando era presente anziché spiegare spesso e volentieri chiacchierava coi ragazzi e era molto larga di voti.
> Nella sua materia non ho mai capito niente,e come me tutti i miei compagni. Però ecco,ci piaceva tantissimo,e se ci avessero chiesto se fosse il caso di sostituirla o meno,avremmo tutti detto che ci andava benissimo come insegnante.
> 
> Allegri,in buona sostanza,è come la mia ex professoressa.
> ...



Hai ragione, probabilmente non è forte nel motivare, vero. Certo non abbiamo nemmeno calciatori in grado di gestire momenti delicati e pieni di pressione. Mi riferisco sopratutto a Niang, in parte a De Sciglio i due giovanotti. O a mediocri totali come Nocerino.


----------



## Principe (20 Maggio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Io avevo una insegnante del liceo che piaceva a tutta la classe,perché faceva un sacco di assenze,lasciava decidere agli alunni quando bisognava interrogare,quando era presente anziché spiegare spesso e volentieri chiacchierava coi ragazzi e era molto larga di voti.
> Nella sua materia non ho mai capito niente,e come me tutti i miei compagni. Però ecco,ci piaceva tantissimo,e se ci avessero chiesto se fosse il caso di sostituirla o meno,avremmo tutti detto che ci andava benissimo come insegnante.
> 
> Allegri,in buona sostanza,è come la mia ex professoressa.
> ...



Applausi applausi applausi


----------



## benitoo (20 Maggio 2013)

ciao a tutti è la prima volta che scrivo......beh su allegri..........a me non piace.......ne come allenatore ne come motivatore......mi ha sorpreso parecchio questo grande attaccamento che hanno avuto i giocatori nei suoi confronti!!!!! però x me pesa senza dubbio i risultati dell'anno scorso.......e i tanti errori di formazione come ieri sera (scandaloso)!!!!!!! ma il vero problema è chi è l'alternativa???? seedorf? gattuso?? BEH allora mi tengo allegri.......


----------



## iceman. (20 Maggio 2013)

Ma grazie di cosa? Nel caso e' lui che deve dire grazie a noi per averlo sopportato 

Poi fester che se la mena con la storia che ha fatto piu' punti....aspettiamo altri due anni (se dovesse restare) e poi vediamo come cambia la musica.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2013)

benitoo ha scritto:


> ciao a tutti è la prima volta che scrivo......beh su allegri..........a me non piace.......ne come allenatore ne come motivatore......mi ha sorpreso parecchio questo grande attaccamento che hanno avuto i giocatori nei suoi confronti!!!!! però x me pesa senza dubbio i risultati dell'anno scorso.......e i tanti errori di formazione come ieri sera (scandaloso)!!!!!!! ma il vero problema è chi è l'alternativa???? seedorf? gattuso?? BEH allora mi tengo allegri.......



Benvenuto! Presentati nell'apposita sezione!


----------



## benitoo (20 Maggio 2013)

fatto!!!!!!


----------



## Principe (20 Maggio 2013)

Volevo essere il primo e ci sono riuscito : CIAO a non rivederci mai più


----------



## jaws (20 Maggio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Volevo essere il primo e ci sono riuscito : CIAO a non rivederci mai più



Stai salutando il forum?


----------



## Principe (20 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Stai salutando il forum?



Ti piacerebbe  stavo solo dando l'addio al violentatore del bel gioco , tra oggi e ieri sono 2 giornate splendide .


----------



## The Ripper (20 Maggio 2013)

.quindi è ufficiale?


----------



## Tifo'o (20 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> quindi esulti a prescindere da chi sarà il sostituto giusto? un tifoso doc. non c'è che dire.
> spero arrivi Capello. famoso cultore del bel gioco



Penso che la gente credi che via Allegri dentro Klopp o un nome "blasonante"

In verità, molto presto, leggerei sempre la frase "Arridatemi Allegri"


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Maggio 2013)

Addio Asino, ti auguro tutte le disgrazie "sportive" possibili e immaginabili. Ti auguro una carriera ricca di delusioni e di sole sconfitte.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Addio Asino, ti auguro tutte le disgrazie "sportive" possibili e immaginabili. Ti auguro una carriera ricca di delusioni e di sole sconfitte.



E ora spero nell'outsider: Seedorf, VB o Inzaghi.


----------



## jaws (20 Maggio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ti piacerebbe  stavo solo dando l'addio al violentatore del bel gioco , tra oggi e ieri sono 2 giornate splendide .



però senza Allegri dovrai trovare qualcosa di cui parlare in tutti i tuoi messaggi? Non sarà facile


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> però senza Allegri dovrai trovare qualcosa di cui parlare in tutti i tuoi messaggi? Non sarà facile



Non capisco cosa ci sia di male nell'essere anti-Allegri.


----------



## The P (20 Maggio 2013)

I tifosi del napoli se la stanno facendo sotto. Quelli della Roma vorrebbero Mazzarri... certo che i proseliti per il conte Max si sprecano


----------



## Principe (20 Maggio 2013)

[MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] parlo solo con chi non mi da' a prescindere contro e con chi è' aperto al dialogo( se poi ti vuoi confrontare in altro modo e' un altra cosa ) , ovviamente inutile fermarsi al nome , bisognerà valutare che cosa farà tendendo in considerazione che a me interessa prima di tutto tornare a vedere il gioco del calcio , sarò contento di andare a vedere una partita indipendentemente dal fatto che saremo da scudetto da terzo o da 5 posto , io nn c'è la facevo più a vedere il Milan ridotto a giocare così ( e non parlo solo di quest'anno ma di tutti e 3 gli anni ) , quindi anche se si può pensare che sia una posizione esagerata io sono felice di avere la speranza che cambi qualcosa , con tutto il rispetto per me e' la priorità .

- - - Aggiornato - - -



jaws ha scritto:


> però senza Allegri dovrai trovare qualcosa di cui parlare in tutti i tuoi messaggi? Non sarà facile



Ancora ? Qualcosa troverò parlo di mercato , parlerò di bel gioco , parlerò di filosofia qualcosa trovo


----------



## The Ripper (20 Maggio 2013)

ma infatti non c'è nulla di male nell'essere anti-allegri.
c'è molto male nell'esultare per l'esonero di un mister (che nel bene o nel male ti ha portato al terzo posto in una stagione in cui meritavi di finire quinto o sesto) quando poi non si sa chi sarà il prossimo.

Addirittura i tifosi del Napoli (noti per essere dei buongustai e dei grandi intenditori di calcio ad alti livelli) non hanno esultato quando fu esonerato Reja, né la frangia anti-Mazzarri ha ancora esultato per il suo addio. Per non parlare dei fantastici tifosi interisti che non hanno esultato per l'esonero di Ranieri.

C'è evidentemente qualcosa che non va quando uno esulta per una cosa del genere. Io esulto per ieri, onestamente.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma infatti non c'è nulla di male nell'essere anti-allegri.
> c'è molto male nell'esultare per l'esonero di un mister (che nel bene o nel male ti ha portato al terzo posto in una stagione in cui meritavi di finire quinto o sesto) quando poi non si sa chi sarà il prossimo.
> 
> Addirittura i tifosi del Napoli (noti per essere dei buongustai e dei grandi intenditori di calcio ad alti livelli) non hanno esultato quando fu esonerato Reja, né la frangia anti-Mazzarri ha ancora esultato per il suo addio. Per non parlare dei fantastici tifosi interisti che non hanno esultato per l'esonero di Ranieri.
> ...



Il punto è che io ho fiducia in Berlusconi , per me farà una scelta giusta per la panchina.


----------



## Principe (20 Maggio 2013)

Non ho esultato di certo allo stesso modo in cui ho esultato ieri sera dove avrò fatto un salto di 4 metri e urlato come un pazzo perciò c'è un po' di differenza , ovviamente nn esulto contro la persona ma contro il suo modo di fare calcio , io c'ero l'anno scorso in tribuna per Milan fiorentina dove abbiamo gettato lo scudetto in pasto a conte , lo scudetto dell'anno scorso l'ha perso allegri , se avesse vinto lo scudetto l'anno scorso ( come avrebbe dovuto ) lo avrei difeso anche se quest'anno fosse arrivato settimo .


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Maggio 2013)

Non sono un fanatico di Allegri, ma sinceramente sarei contentissimo se vincesse da qualche altra parte.
Dalle premesse temo un futuro molto nero per il Milan, però esultiamo per la cacciata di Allegri che è colpevole di tutti i disastri del Milan degli ultimi 50 anni.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Maggio 2013)

rimarrai il mio mister,grazie di tutto max ti auguro tante vittorie,ma non ne hai bisogno perchè di sicuro ne farai,tiferò per te negli anni a venire,sperando un giorno in un tuo ritorno magari quando quella persona schifosa sarà andata via,ancora grazie di tutto...meritavi di fare questa champions perchè l'hai conquistata tu!


----------



## Arsozzenal (20 Maggio 2013)

esultare per l'esonero di un allenatore con cui abbiamo vinto uno scudetto e abbiamo raggiunto un terzo posto insperato mi sembra a dir poco vergognoso....a quelli che gli augurano disgrazie sportive faccio a meno di rispondere che è meglio!!al di là di tutto,ringrazierò sempre il mister per questi tre anni e se tornerà a san siro sicuramente lo applaudirò!grazie mister ALLEGRI


----------



## The Ripper (20 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Il punto è che io ho fiducia in Berlusconi , per me farà una scelta giusta per la panchina.



Berlusconi è colui che ha messo Leonardo in panchina per poi silurarlo mesi dopo. Leonardo, che sarà una ****ina ma di calcio ne capisce, dichiara:"Mi sono reso conto che di calcio alcune persone ne capiscono davvero poco".

Fosse per Berlusconi metterebbe sulla panchina del Milan Fedele Confalonieri.
Capisco le simpatie politiche, ma stiamo parlando di una persona che non guarda più il calcio da un decennio. Il ruolo di presidente del Milan è solo un ruolo istituzionale. Io i Presidenti di calcio di solito li vedo allo stadio... Se vai da Berlusconi e gli chiedi chi sono i difensori del Milan ti dice: "Megses e lo spagnolo Zepata".


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Maggio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> esultare per l'esonero di un allenatore con cui abbiamo vinto uno scudetto e abbiamo raggiunto un terzo posto insperato mi sembra a dir poco vergognoso....a quelli che gli augurano disgrazie sportive faccio a meno di rispondere che è meglio!!al di là di tutto,ringrazierò sempre il mister per questi tre anni e se tornerà a san siro sicuramente lo applaudirò!grazie mister ALLEGRI



.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (20 Maggio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Io avevo una insegnante del liceo che piaceva a tutta la classe,perché faceva un sacco di assenze,lasciava decidere agli alunni quando bisognava interrogare,quando era presente anziché spiegare spesso e volentieri chiacchierava coi ragazzi e era molto larga di voti.
> Nella sua materia non ho mai capito niente,e come me tutti i miei compagni. Però ecco,ci piaceva tantissimo,e se ci avessero chiesto se fosse il caso di sostituirla o meno,avremmo tutti detto che ci andava benissimo come insegnante.
> 
> Allegri,in buona sostanza,è come la mia ex professoressa.
> ...



eroe

- - - Aggiornato - - -



The Ripper ha scritto:


> Berlusconi è colui che ha messo Leonardo in panchina per poi silurarlo mesi dopo. Leonardo, che sarà una ****ina ma di calcio ne capisce, dichiara:"Mi sono reso conto che di calcio alcune persone ne capiscono davvero poco".
> 
> Fosse per Berlusconi metterebbe sulla panchina del Milan Fedele Confalonieri.
> Capisco le simpatie politiche, ma stiamo parlando di una persona che non guarda più il calcio da un decennio. Il ruolo di presidente del Milan è solo un ruolo istituzionale. Io i Presidenti di calcio di solito li vedo allo stadio... Se vai da Galliani e gli chiedi chi sono i difensori del Milan ti dice: "Megses e lo spagnolo Zepata".



bè dai sacchi e capello li ha messi lui...non erano nessuno prima.Effettivamente leonardo come allenatore ci capiva poco niente...una su tutte manchester milan...ambrosini inizio secondo tempo difensore centrale...ma per favore...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Maggio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Io avevo una insegnante del liceo che piaceva a tutta la classe,perché faceva un sacco di assenze,lasciava decidere agli alunni quando bisognava interrogare,quando era presente anziché spiegare spesso e volentieri chiacchierava coi ragazzi e era molto larga di voti.
> Nella sua materia non ho mai capito niente,e come me tutti i miei compagni. Però ecco,ci piaceva tantissimo,e se ci avessero chiesto se fosse il caso di sostituirla o meno,avremmo tutti detto che ci andava benissimo come insegnante.
> 
> Allegri,in buona sostanza,è come la mia ex professoressa.
> ...


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Maggio 2013)

Fossi in Allegri manderei a quel paese il presidente e me ne andrei io.


----------



## 2515 (20 Maggio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ti piacerebbe  stavo solo dando l'addio al violentatore del bel gioco , tra oggi e ieri sono 2 giornate splendide .



neanche sacchi saprebbe far giocare a calcio nocerino traoré ambrosini flamini e muntari.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Maggio 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> eroe
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



quando mise sacchi e capello Berlusconi si occupava di calcio. e non poteva essere altrimenti visto che doveva entrare nel business. Gianni Brera parlava di incontri con Berlusconi (insieme ad altri esperti di calcio) per discutere di calcio, di Sacchi e di come lui (Brera) preferisse il calcio all'italiana. Ce lo vedi ADESSO Berlusconi chiudersi in una stanza a parlare di CALCIO con esperti e giornalisti? Berlusconi ora parla di calcio con le escort travestite da Ronaldinho, rendiamocene conto 

Berlusconi non guarda il calcio da un decennio. Conosce Cristiano Ronaldo, Messi, Ronaldinho. Nemmeno Iniesta conosce.


----------



## Hammer (20 Maggio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> esultare per l'esonero di un allenatore con cui abbiamo vinto uno scudetto e abbiamo raggiunto un terzo posto insperato mi sembra a dir poco vergognoso....a quelli che gli augurano disgrazie sportive faccio a meno di rispondere che è meglio!!al di là di tutto,ringrazierò sempre il mister per questi tre anni e se tornerà a san siro sicuramente lo applaudirò!grazie mister ALLEGRI



Nel bene e nel male, sono d'accordo


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Maggio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> esultare per l'esonero di un allenatore con cui abbiamo vinto uno scudetto e abbiamo raggiunto un terzo posto insperato mi sembra a dir poco vergognoso....a quelli che gli augurano disgrazie sportive faccio a meno di rispondere che è meglio!!al di là di tutto,ringrazierò sempre il mister per questi tre anni e se tornerà a san siro sicuramente lo applaudirò!grazie mister ALLEGRI



.


----------



## Principe (20 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> neanche sacchi saprebbe far giocare a calcio nocerino traoré ambrosini flamini e muntari.



Non mi riferisco sempre e solo a questa stagione nn so più come scriverlo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Maggio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Non mi riferisco sempre e solo a questa stagione nn so più come scriverlo



La maggior parte qui pare aver dimenticato lo scudetto già vinto perso miseramente l'anno scorso. L'anno della miglior stagione di Ibra tra l'altro, un' impresa epica praticamente....
L'esonero era da fare l'estate scorsa


----------



## ed.vedder77 (20 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> quando mise sacchi e capello Berlusconi si occupava di calcio. e non poteva essere altrimenti visto che doveva entrare nel business. Gianni Brera parlava di incontri con Berlusconi (insieme ad altri esperti di calcio) per discutere di calcio, di Sacchi e di come lui (Brera) preferisse il calcio all'italiana. Ce lo vedi ADESSO Berlusconi chiudersi in una stanza a parlare di CALCIO con esperti e giornalisti? Berlusconi ora parla di calcio con le escort travestite da Ronaldinho, rendiamocene conto
> 
> Berlusconi non guarda il calcio da un decennio. Conosce Cristiano Ronaldo, Messi, Ronaldinho. Nemmeno Iniesta conosce.



concordo con te che le ultime uscite del berlusca non si ricordano certo per questioni calcistiche purtroppo....Cercavo di essere fiducioso..abbiamo tante ex bandiere che mi piacerebbe avessero un ruolo in società,un cambiamento in questo senso mi sarebbe piaciuto.Non ho pensato a qualcosa di negativo,anche perchè dopo questa stagione di sofferenza mi piacerebbe avere una visione del futuro se non vincente nell immediato ma chiara programmata...sapere che avremo uno stadio nuovo magari,sapere che ci stanno lavorando almeno,sapere che dato che puntiamo sui giovani abbiamo ingaggiato degli osservatori importanti,affiancare qualcuno a galliani,magari prendere un allenatore che faccia anche da manager alla moufrigno per dire.Le ho interpretate cosi queste parole...poi che abbia silurato allegri in diretta e non li abbia dato nessun merito è solo la punta dell iceberg perchè l ha sempre trattato cosi da due anni a sta parte.Non è giusto e mi dispiace per lui,ma credo sia proprio la volontà del berlusca di sentire allegri dire che se ne vuole andare lui.Dopo sta cosa sarà sicuro cosi.


----------



## The Ripper (20 Maggio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Non mi riferisco sempre e solo a questa stagione nn so più come scriverlo



una stagione storta può capitare, soprattutto se hai una media di 12 infortuni a partita e robinho sbaglia 10 gol clamorosi che ti avrebbero portato almeno 15 punti in più

- - - Aggiornato - - -



ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> concordo con te che le ultime uscite del berlusca non si ricordano certo per questioni calcistiche purtroppo....Cercavo di essere fiducioso..abbiamo tante ex bandiere che mi piacerebbe avessero un ruolo in società,un cambiamento in questo senso mi sarebbe piaciuto.Non ho pensato a qualcosa di negativo,anche perchè dopo questa stagione di sofferenza mi piacerebbe avere una visione del futuro se non vincente nell immediato ma chiara programmata...sapere che avremo uno stadio nuovo magari,sapere che ci stanno lavorando almeno,sapere che dato che puntiamo sui giovani abbiamo ingaggiato degli osservatori importanti,affiancare qualcuno a galliani,magari prendere un allenatore che faccia anche da manager alla moufrigno per dire.Le ho interpretate cosi queste parole...poi che abbia silurato allegri in diretta e non li abbia dato nessun merito è solo la punta dell iceberg perchè l ha sempre trattato cosi da due anni a sta parte.Non è giusto e mi dispiace per lui,ma credo sia proprio la volontà del berlusca di sentire allegri dire che se ne vuole andare lui.Dopo sta cosa sarà sicuro cosi.



ma uno che non guarda il calcio non può programmare nulla, capisci? le ex bandiere sono belle da ricordare, ma non tutti hanno qualità manageriali. Simone, Massaro, Desailly, Gullit.... è gente che gioca a golf adesso. Non sono manager.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (20 Maggio 2013)

cmq a parte non vincenti con allegri siamo stati troppo spesso inguardabili..c è da dire questo ibra non ibra thiago seedorf ronaldihno pirlo la solfa non cambiava mai...


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Maggio 2013)

Dai Max, mandalo a ca***e.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (20 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> una stagione storta può capitare, soprattutto se hai una media di 12 infortuni a partita e robinho sbaglia 10 gol clamorosi che ti avrebbero portato almeno 15 punti in più
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



ok ok ma io se non guardo il calcio mi affianco a pesone che lo sanno fare.D accordissimo che berlusconi ha usato il milan per salvarsi le aziende e il fonoschiena entrando in politica con un immagine forte e vincente ma comunque è innegabile che ci ha fatto vincere e scrivere pagine di grande calcio.E sincereamente credo che un po',quel tanto che basta ne capisce.Moratti ecco lui lo segue eppure ...quell uomo è un disatro,penso uno dei presidenti piu ridicoli della storia!Ora sarà poco aggiornato sui calciatori ma a livello di milan azienda credo che sappia come sfruttarla,per questo pensavo che un riasetto potesse essere visto in maniera positiva.Nuove figure ,nuovi aspetti che ora non erano considerati...non a caso barbara sta lavorando sul brand milan...questo non c entra con l aspetto tecnico ma sfruttare di piu il marchio milan può fare entrare dei soldi importanti.Dobbiamo svilupparci sotto ogni aspetto per essere competitivi,il milan non deve dipendere del patrimonio del berlusca come un tempo ma deve essere un azienda che si autofinanzia in tutto per tutto.Non ho dubbi su questo aspetto del berlusca,in qualche maniera le sue aziende (in questo caso il milan non è piu una questione di cuore da anni )le sa sempre far sfruttare


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Maggio 2013)

bhè io invidio moratti all'inter come presidente uno che ci tiene alla propria squadra a differenza del nostro...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (20 Maggio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> bhè io invidio moratti all'inter come presidente uno che ci tiene alla propria squadra a differenza del nostro...




cosa??cioè capisco un astio verso berlusca ma cosi è troppo....cambia maglia se ti fa stare meglio...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Maggio 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> cosa??cioè capisco un astio verso berlusca ma cosi è troppo....cambia maglia se ti fa stare meglio...


la riprova è quella di stasera,moratto per quanto sia incompetente stupido e rosicone non farebbe mai una cosa del genere alla sua inter alla sua squadra del cuore! siamo solo il giocattolo di quel essere(e mi trattengo da parolacce e bestemmioni) e a voi tutto questo va bene,siete voi quelli che dovreste cambiare maglia!

fino a prova contraria siamo noi quelli che hanno un avanzo di galera come presidente,e vedere la squadra di cui sono innamorato venir trattata così mi fa ribrezzo nell'anima


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Maggio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> la riprova è quella di stasera,moratto per quanto sia incompetente stupido e rosicone non farebbe mai una cosa del genere alla sua inter alla sua squadra del cuore! siamo solo il giocattolo di quel essere(e mi trattengo da parolacce e bestemmioni) e a voi tutto questo va bene,siete voi quelli che dovreste cambiare maglia!
> 
> fino a prova contraria siamo noi quelli che hanno un avanzo di galera come presidente,e vedere la squadra di cui sono innamorato venir trattata così mi fa ribrezzo nell'anima



Hai già scritto tutto te, mi limito a quotare.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (20 Maggio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> la riprova è quella di stasera,moratto per quanto sia incompetente stupido e rosicone non farebbe mai una cosa del genere alla sua inter alla sua squadra del cuore! siamo solo il giocattolo di quel essere(e mi trattengo da parolacce e bestemmioni) e a voi tutto questo va bene,siete voi quelli che dovreste cambiare maglia!




io te l ho detto perchè pensavo che contassero le vittorie nel valutare un operato di un presidente...che poi mi stai parlando di uno che ha cambiato quanti?4?4 allenatori nel giro di un anno e mezzo?e ha investito a caso per decenni facendoli diventare la squadra perdente per eccellenza....solo la combine di calciopoli poteva fargli salvare un po'la faccia....ma per favore!!...Io mi sono posto con te in tono non offensivo,vedi di non andare sopra le righe ...a voi tutto questo va bene?Voi chi?a me come tifoso?lo seguo anch io il milan,e sono sempre stato orgoglioso di questa società.Ultimamente c è uno screzio interno per questo la parte mediatica non è stata perfetta perchè il berlusca ha tenuto allegri solo a causa di galliani...forse è davvero la prima volta nella storia dove non sono d accordra che la stagione è finita è meglio si chiariscano in fretta .ho apprezzato mazzarri che ha messo fine subito a ogni tenenovela la pagliacciata è tenere ancora sospeso un allenatore messo in discussione da piu di un anno...


----------



## The Ripper (20 Maggio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> la riprova è quella di stasera,moratto per quanto sia incompetente stupido e rosicone non farebbe mai una cosa del genere alla sua inter alla sua squadra del cuore! siamo solo il giocattolo di quel essere(e mi trattengo da parolacce e bestemmioni) e a voi tutto questo va bene,siete voi quelli che dovreste cambiare maglia!
> 
> fino a prova contraria siamo noi quelli che hanno un avanzo di galera come presidente,e vedere la squadra di cui sono innamorato venir trattata così mi fa ribrezzo nell'anima



applausi a scena aperta.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (20 Maggio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> fino a prova contraria siamo noi quelli che hanno un avanzo di galera come presidente



Non è mai stato condannato in via definitiva


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Maggio 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> io te l ho detto perchè pensavo che contassero le vittorie nel valutare un operato di un presidente...che poi mi stai parlando di uno che ha cambiato quanti?4?4 allenatori nel giro di un anno e mezzo?e ha investito a caso per decenni facendoli diventare la squadra perdente per eccellenza....solo la combine di calciopoli poteva fargli salvare un po'la faccia....ma per favore!!...Io mi sono posto con te in tono non offensivo,vedi di non andare sopra le righe ...a voi tutto questo va bene?Voi chi?a me come tifoso?lo seguo anch io il milan,e sono sempre stato orgoglioso di questa società.Ultimamente c è uno screzio interno per questo la parte mediatica non è stata perfetta perchè il berlusca ha tenuto allegri solo a causa di galliani...forse è davvero la prima volta nella storia dove non sono d accordra che la stagione è finita è meglio si chiariscano in fretta .ho apprezzato mazzarri che ha messo fine subito a ogni tenenovela la pagliacciata è tenere ancora sospeso un allenatore messo in discussione da piu di un anno...



la parte mediatica non è stata perfetta? spero tu stia scherzando

preferisco un presidente perdente ma appassionato alla sua società che uno vincente ma che sfrutta solamente il suo giocattolo per i suoi porci comodi e che anzi ha comprato il milan solo per farlo diventare appunto il proprio giocattolo,le innumerevoli vittorie sono solo il mezzo per avere più approvazione popolare. Una volta raggiunto il suo scopo se ne è STRAFREGATO! e ci sta mandando in rovina. Preferisco essere ridicolo sul campo come i cugini e non al di fuori,che il contrario per colpa di un avanzo di galera!
Spero domani venga invesitito da un tram,gliela tirerò per tutta la notte! voi pensatela come volete e andate dietro al sommo nano onnipotente.

Adesso mi vado a fare un cannone lungo quanto il mio braccio e mi vedo bleach ,perchè star qui a leggere certe cose e a esser umiliato da BISCARDI per colpa di quell'essere immondo mi fa solo bollire il sangue.
Saluti.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Maggio 2013)

EDIT: cancellate questo messaggio


----------



## The Ripper (21 Maggio 2013)

rockbear is on fire!


----------



## iceman. (21 Maggio 2013)

su moratti concordo pienamente, ma lo stesso de laurentiis, agnelli, campedelli,pulvirenti etc..morirebbero per la loro squadra. 
Comunque ripper ti sbagli, conosce anche flamini e muntari


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> rockbear is on fire!



quando mi toccano il milan così nel profondo sono così,non posso farci nulla...c'è gente che davvero non meriterebbe di "tifare" i nostri colori


----------



## The Ripper (21 Maggio 2013)

comunque al tizio che esultava per l'addio di Allegri... fai festa perché al nuovo mister hanno comprato CIVELLI!


----------



## Principe (21 Maggio 2013)

E cosa c'entra questo con allegri o il cambio dell'allenatore , perché se c'era allegri nn glielo compravano civelli? Meglio che nn ti dico cosa penso di questi tuoi interventi provocatori . CIAO


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (21 Maggio 2013)

beh che dire... è stato praticamente trombato in diretta nazionale,in zaccheroni style


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> comunque al tizio che esultava per l'addio di Allegri... fai festa perché al nuovo mister hanno comprato CIVELLI!



Jack, come ho detto ieri a [MENTION=117]Principe[/MENTION] : niente interventi provocatori. Ognuno è libero di pensarla come meglio crede.


----------



## Tahva (21 Maggio 2013)

Non ho mai amato particolarmente Allegri (più che altro preferisco vedere un altro tipo di gioco che centrocampi muscolari, ad esempio), ma il teatrino messo su stasera, tra lettere e smentite ufficiali, ha davvero del penoso. Se fossi in lui li anticiperei e me ne andrei, lo stanno davvero trattando come una pezza da piedi


----------



## The Ripper (21 Maggio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Jack, come ho detto ieri a [MENTION=117]Principe[/MENTION] : niente interventi provocatori. Ognuno è libero di pensarla come meglio crede.



chiedo scusa, ma non era provocatorio. volevo solo far capire che mentre si esulta per l'esonero del mister, quello nuovo (chiunque esso sia) si ritroverà in rosa Civelli. 
Insomma, i problemi mi sembra che siano proprio a monte.
Voglio dire, il cambio di allenatore non significa avere una squadra più forte....anzi....


----------



## ed.vedder77 (21 Maggio 2013)

e se ipoteticamente per un disegno divino delle stelle il nuovo allenatore faccia bene e magari il prossimo anno migliori il piazzamento di quest anno?Fasciamoci la testa dopo averla rotta...non mi sembra che comunque stiamo lasciando andare l'allenatore migliore del pianeta,e nennemo della serie A dato che conte e mazzarri hanno fatto meglio di lui..sia con le rose attuali sia con quelle inferiori (conte).Dire che si segue il nano e che per questo non si è degni di tifare milan mi sembra fuori luogo...io la vedo cosi,gioccattolino o meno siamo una squadra che a livello europeo e mondiale ha fatto storia,siamo quelli che hanno vinto di piu di tutti e non penso che ad ogni champions o quando arrivava un campione di evitava di andare allo stadio solo perchè era il nuovo sfizio del presidente per plagiare le persone.Io ho esultato ad ogni vittoria ma non voto berlusconi.Io suo operato politico è disatroso a mio avviso,ma quando si parla di milan e metto sulla bilancia le cose positive e negative degli ultimi 26 anni..,bè è stato ottimo.Poi paragonatemi a tutti ma non maratti che a livello di comunicazione mi piazza bonolis a sparare cavolate nel sito ufficiale.....su su....
Mi dispiace per allegri per il modo ma sono contento se ne vada,in un altra società se ne sarebbe andato gia a gennaio comunque,lo hanno lasciato lavorare fino alla fine bisogna dargliene atto .Ora non ci resta che vedere se per il nostro bene è la scelta giusta


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Maggio 2013)

Grazie di tutto Mister


Naturalmente in Milan-Roma si tifa la squadra giusta, quella giallorossa, sperando in un inquadratura sulla rovina del Milan, quel nano.


----------



## runner (21 Maggio 2013)

pensavo che dopo Ibra e Thiago di figuracce cosmiche negative non ne avremmo più fatte e invece......

bella Max grazie di tutto sei stato un grande da noi facendoti scivolare tutto via e pensando solo al bene della nostra gloriosa Maglia!!


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Maggio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Grazie di tutto Mister
> 
> 
> Naturalmente in Milan-Roma si tifa la squadra giusta, quella giallorossa, sperando in un inquadratura sulla rovina del Milan, quel nano.



come si diceva un pò ti tempo fa,per il bene del milan sarebbe giusto tifare contro,la serie b! così magari quel dannato se na va...squinzi cavolo! lui si che sarebbe un presidente meritevole!


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Maggio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> come si diceva un pò ti tempo fa,per il bene del milan sarebbe giusto tifare contro,la serie b! così magari quel dannato se na va...squinzi cavolo! lui si che sarebbe un presidente meritevole!



Si va be' ma poi alla fine non ce la si fa, tocca aspettare l'infartino


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Maggio 2013)

[MENTION=391]DMZtheRockBear[/MENTION]

Come ti abbiamo già scritto ieri, queste robe qui su non sono ammesse.

Fai il bravo, dai.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Maggio 2013)

Io sono più preoccupato per il mercato estivo piuttosto che degli allenatori onestamente. Se va via Allegri non mi interessa granchè (anche se il modo in cui è stato trattato ultimamente è vergognoso), come dicevo su un altro topic a meno che non ingaggiamo Padre Pio a fare miracoli, anche con un nuovo mister abbiamo sempre gente del calibro di Traorè, Antonini, Nocerino, Muntari e compagnia a flagellare la nostra rosa. Ben venga cacciare via Allegri, basta che in estate facciamo le cose come il Signore comanda.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Maggio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Grazie di tutto Mister
> 
> 
> Naturalmente in Milan-Roma si tifa la squadra giusta, quella giallorossa, sperando in un inquadratura sulla rovina del Milan, quel nano.



Si tifa Milan, non Allegri..gli allenatori cosi come i calciatori ricorda che sono sempre mercenari di passaggio.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> ./QUOTE]
> 
> Ma gli Admin non fanno niente? Sono concesse queste frasi?


----------



## Principe (21 Maggio 2013)

Ahags adesso tifate Roma pur di seguire allegri e mi davate a me lezioni su come dovessi fare il tifoso ? Per fortuna che io so cosa vuol dire essere milanista , forza Milan , forza presidente Berlusconi che è' il presidente che ha vinto di più nella storia del calcio. Io sono nato nel 1986 e mi rammarico di nn aver visto il primi trionfi, ma da quando sono nato ho vinto 5 coppe dei campioni e decine di altri trofei . Forza Milan forza Silvio Berlusconi .

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Si tifa Milan, non Allegri..gli allenatori cosi come i calciatori ricorda che sono sempre mercenari di passaggio.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Quando si sputa su Silvio e' concesso tutto .


----------



## ed.vedder77 (21 Maggio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ahags adesso tifate Roma pur di seguire allegri e mi davate a me lezioni su come dovessi fare il tifoso ? Per fortuna che io so cosa vuol dire essere milanista , forza Milan , forza presidente Berlusconi che è' il presidente che ha vinto di più nella storia del calcio. Io sono nato nel 1986 e mi rammarico di nn aver visto il prima Milan , ma da quando sono nato ho vinto 5 coppe dei campioni e decine di altri trofei . Forza Milan forza Silvio Berlusconi .
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



.


----------



## jaws (21 Maggio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Grazie di tutto Mister
> 
> 
> Naturalmente in Milan-Roma si tifa la squadra giusta, quella giallorossa, sperando in un inquadratura sulla rovina del Milan, quel nano.



Ci sono diversi forum sulla roma in rete...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> .



Si vede proprio che non hai mai avuto a che fare con malattie del genere...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Maggio 2013)

.


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Si tifa Milan, non Allegri..gli allenatori cosi come i calciatori ricorda che sono sempre mercenari di passaggio.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2013)

*Al prossimo off topic andate tutti e due fuori per un mese. *


----------



## prebozzio (21 Maggio 2013)

Mi sono molto affezionato ad Allegri in questi anni: il suo coraggio, il carattere, la sua capacità di stemperare le tensioni, il suo farsi amare dai giocatori (alcuni dei più difficili al mondo come Ibra e Mario) mi hanno conquistato.

Non è il miglior allenatore del mondo, ma è un grandissimo gestore di uomini e a questi livelli è un fattore che conta infinitamente. In questi tre anni ha fatto più punti di tutti. Gli auguro ogni fortuna possibile nel proseguo della carriera, e sostituirlo non sarà per niente facile.

Il modo in cui sta arrivando l'addio è imbarazzante per una società ai massimi livelli planetari, un errore di comunicazione improponibile. Una volta c'era lo stile Milan, adesso siamo una barzelletta. E queste cose influiscono molto sull'opinione che hanno giocatori, allenatori, dirigenti, stampa, di una squadra: il fascino e la storia vanno confermati ogni giorno (non a caso a Madrid ora manderanno via quel guerrafondaio di Mourinho).

Sono curioso di vedere come reagirà la squadra: in molti si sono schierati dalla parte di Allegri nonostante gli evidenti segnali di un cambio, El Shaarawy lo considera un padre e anche Balotelli ha speso parole importanti. Di certo non faranno la guerra al nuovo allenatore, ma non so come la prenderanno.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Maggio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Mi sono molto affezionato ad Allegri in questi anni: il suo coraggio, il carattere, la sua capacità di stemperare le tensioni, il suo farsi amare dai giocatori (alcuni dei più difficili al mondo come Ibra e Mario) mi hanno conquistato.
> 
> Non è il miglior allenatore del mondo, ma è un grandissimo gestore di uomini e a questi livelli è un fattore che conta infinitamente. In questi tre anni ha fatto più punti di tutti. Gli auguro ogni fortuna possibile nel proseguo della carriera, e sostituirlo non sarà per niente facile.
> 
> ...



hai espresso anche il mio pensiero


----------



## Petrecte (21 Maggio 2013)

Non ho mai "amato Allegri",per me rimane l'allenatore che con la rosa più forte del campionato è riuscito a perdere uno scudetto già vinto.
Fatta la dovuta premessa sono dispiaciuto per come è stato trattato dal presidente,lo stile Milan e in generale di un top -club è di tutt'altro spessore.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (21 Maggio 2013)

i suoi meriti per questo terzo posto sono equiparabili a quelli della francia nella vittoria della seconda guerra mondiale. né più né meno.
peraltro m'ha lasciato sgomento la sua totale mancanza d'amor proprio; un presidente che ha gettato tanto di quel letame su di lui che lèvati, e ancora sta lì, prone in attesa di un prolungamento che non avverrà mai.
non pensavo fosse un simile omino, sul serio.
l'erede di don fabio. tetralol


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Maggio 2013)

Oh è una partita eh, pure quest'anno al gol di Aquilani il sorriso mi è scappato, comunque chiudiamola qui dai, non volevo alzare un polverone


----------



## arcanum (21 Maggio 2013)

Allegri è molto più cassuto di quanto immaginano molti qui dentro...ha avuto il coraggio di mandar via o mettere in panchina pezzi da 90, compresi i sentaori che tanto abbiamo odiato l'anno scorso, brasiliani con la testa in vacanza, ecc nonostante la volontà del Berlusca, quindi tanto marionetta non è!
Questo ha avuto il coraggio di litigare con un certo Ibrahimovic e chissà quanti altri screzi ha avuto che non sappiamo.
Bisogna anche saper litigare per giunta...non ci ha messo troppo l'orgoglio secondo me perchè gli screzi poi si son riassorbiti ed è finita sempre lì, senza rancori e senza buttarla troppo sul personale.
A mio avviso ha fatto capire che in rosa chi si applica gioca altrimenti panchina! Basta vedere Flamini, panchinaro predestinato che ha fatto grandi cose una volta in forma...viceversa Nocerino, dopo una mega-annata, non ha perso troppo tempo a relegarlo in panchina. Gli esempi sono tanti..
Poi le scelte a volte son state discutibili ma volendo fare un bilancio per me ne ha azzeccate molte di più dei fiaschi.
Non dimentichiamo che con lui sono esplosi bei giocatori e a mio avviso ne farebbe esplodere altri.


La critica che gli faccio è più che altro legata alla preparazione atletica...a livello di gioco a mio avviso, con i titolari, abbiamo spesso e volentieri giocato un buon calcio considerando gli elementi in rosa


----------



## 2515 (21 Maggio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> i suoi meriti per questo terzo posto sono equiparabili a quelli della francia nella vittoria della seconda guerra mondiale. né più né meno.
> peraltro m'ha lasciato sgomento la sua totale mancanza d'amor proprio; un presidente che ha gettato tanto di quel letame su di lui che lèvati, e ancora sta lì, prone in attesa di un prolungamento che non avverrà mai.
> non pensavo fosse un simile omino, sul serio.
> l'erede di don fabio. tetralol



Tu gran d'uomo se ti pagano tre milioni ti faresti pure inculare a più riprese in diretta mondiale, hai poco da giudicare.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Petrecte ha scritto:


> *Non ho mai "amato Allegri",per me rimane l'allenatore che con la rosa più forte del campionato è riuscito a perdere uno scudetto già vinto.*
> Fatta la dovuta premessa sono dispiaciuto per come è stato trattato dal presidente,lo stile Milan e in generale di un top -club è di tutt'altro spessore.



Ancelotti con la rosa più forte del mondo ha perso 3 Champions facili e 6 campionati, fammi il favore.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (21 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Ancelotti con la rosa più forte del mondo ha perso 3 Champions facili e 6 campionati, fammi il favore.



Quali sarebbero le 3 Champions facili che ha perso?


----------



## 2515 (21 Maggio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Quali sarebbero le 3 Champions facili che ha perso?



La Coruna, dove il milan era largamente la più forte squadra, Istanbul, poi la semifinale col barça, anche se lì ci pensò l'arbitro.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (21 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Tu gran d'uomo se ti pagano tre milioni ti faresti pure inculare a più riprese in diretta mondiale, hai poco da giudicare.



a parte che son 2,4, e può darglieli tranquillamente pure la roma.
quindi giudico, avoja se giudico.


----------



## pennyhill (21 Maggio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> la riprova è quella di stasera,moratto per quanto sia incompetente stupido e rosicone non farebbe mai una cosa del genere alla sua inter alla sua squadra del cuore! siamo solo il giocattolo di quel essere(e mi trattengo da parolacce e bestemmioni) e a voi tutto questo va bene,siete voi quelli che dovreste cambiare maglia!
> 
> fino a prova contraria siamo noi quelli che hanno un avanzo di galera come presidente,e vedere la squadra di cui sono innamorato venir trattata così mi fa ribrezzo nell'anima





Chiedi a Mancini se si ricorda il comunicato dell’Inter che esonerava l’allenatore campione d’Italia, soprattutto la parte finale.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (21 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> La Coruna, dove il milan era largamente la più forte squadra, Istanbul, poi la semifinale col barça, anche se lì ci pensò l'arbitro.



A Istanbul,sinceramente,non credo che perdemmo per colpa di Ancelotti. Se la squadra prende 6 gol in 3 minuti che colpe ne ha il Mister? Dopo il primo gol non ha avuto neanche il tempo di studiare una contromisura,che subito ne abbiamo presi altri due.
Ecco,se avessero rimontato nel corso di 60 minuti,per dire,avrei potuto capire. Ma finché la squadra si fa rimontare ad una velocità supersonica...

Contro il Barca non vedo particolari demeriti. Loro erano favoriti,avevano una squadra che all'epoca era un Juggernaut con una forza tale da far impallidire tutti,e Ronaldinho in GOD MODE che era sui livelli di Maradona. E come dici tu,ci ha pensato l'arbitro.

Effettivamente con la Coruna buttammo una Champions già vinta,però alla fine anche altri allenatori hanno perso clamorosamente una Champions,eppure sono considerati come dei grandissimi.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Chiedi a Mancini se si ricorda il comunicato dell’Inter che esonerava l’allenatore campione d’Italia, soprattutto la parte finale.



vabbè, esonerava mancini (che in europa ha fatto fare figure barbine all'inter) per metterci *mourinho*. qui si vuole mettere *seedorf. *
e poi mancini aveva già annunciato le dimissioni a marzo in maniera improvvisa, mal digerite da moratti. era guerra aperta soprattutto per questo. Allegri, a quanto risulta, non ha mai mancato di rispetto nei confronti della società.


----------



## pennyhill (21 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> vabbè, esonerava mancini (che in europa ha fatto fare figure barbine all'inter) per metterci *mourinho*. qui si vuole mettere *seedorf. *
> e poi mancini aveva già annunciato le dimissioni a marzo in maniera improvvisa, mal digerite da moratti. era guerra aperta soprattutto per questo. Allegri, a quanto risulta, non ha mai mancato di rispetto nei confronti della società.




Nel comunicato di esonero di Mancini, per giustificare il tutto si faceva esplicito riferimento a una questione giudiziaria in cui Mancini non era minimamente coinvolto, ma che riguardava una persona che conosceva. Una caduta di stile incredibile, altroché. Verso il tecnico che ti ha fatto vincere il primo scudetto da presidente dell'Inter, ma soprattutto verso l'uomo Mancini.


----------



## MisterBet (21 Maggio 2013)

Lo sapevano anche i sassi che da gennaio Moratti si era accordato con Mourinho...ovviamente lo sapeva anche Mancini che dopo l'eliminazione con il Liverpool sbottò...


----------



## The Ripper (21 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Nel comunicato di esonero di Mancini, per giustificare il tutto si faceva esplicito riferimento a una questione giudiziaria in cui Mancini non era minimamente coinvolto, ma che riguardava una persona che conosceva. Una caduta di stile incredibile, altroché. Verso il tecnico che ti ha fatto vincere il primo scudetto da presidente dell'Inter, ma soprattutto verso l'uomo Mancini.



bah...non so chi in quella stagione si comportò peggio tra lui e la società. ma poi... non scrissero che era stato esonerato per le dichiarazioni post-liverpool e per la questione intercettazioni e per una questione che non ricordo bene sul medico sociale? la questione intercettazioni fu sicuramente una cavolata bella e buona, ma a fare la prima mossa disgraziata fu porprio mancini che nel post-partita contro il liverpool disse che non avrebbe più allenato l'inter. poi solo loro sanno cos'è successo, ma si disse che c'era alta tensione per una questione di buon'uscita.

Quello che sta succedendo ora da noi mi sembra una cosa ben peggiore a mio avviso (sebbene quella fu una mezza figuraccia).


----------



## pennyhill (21 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> bah...non so chi in quella stagione si comportò peggio tra lui e la società. ma poi... non scrissero che era stato esonerato per le dichiarazioni post-liverpool e per la questione intercettazioni e per una questione che non ricordo bene sul medico sociale? la questione intercettazioni fu sicuramente una cavolata bella e buona, ma a fare la prima mossa disgraziata fu porprio mancini che nel post-partita contro il liverpool disse che non avrebbe più allenato l'inter. poi solo loro sanno cos'è successo, ma si disse che c'era alta tensione per una questione di buon'uscita.
> 
> Quello che sta succedendo ora da noi mi sembra una cosa ben peggiore a mio avviso (sebbene quella fu una mezza figuraccia).




Per carità, Mancini fece un autogol clamoroso con quella conferenza stampa, ma quella parte di comunicato resta una cosa squallida. Se si critica tanto (e giustamente) lo stile di Berlusconi, per la mancanza di stile che sta dimostrando nei confronti di Allegri, non può sicuramente essere Moratti a dargli lezioni.


----------



## MisterBet (21 Maggio 2013)

Vabbè ma mica bisogna risalire a Mancini per parlare dello stile di Moratti...nell'ultimo mese e mezzo, fino a metà della scorsa settimana, ha confermato Stramaccioni ogni singolo giorno, quel poveraccio nelle ultime 10/15 interviste ha parlato del mercato estivo, di come voleva impostare il centrocampo, di quanto era orgoglioso di avere la fiducia del Presidente...ora a quanto pare sta per esonerarlo...

L'ha trattato proprio bene, grande rispetto...


----------



## The Ripper (21 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Per carità, Mancini fece un autogol clamoroso con quella conferenza stampa, ma quella parte di comunicato resta una cosa squallida. Se si critica tanto (e giustamente) lo stile di Berlusconi, per la mancanza di stile che sta dimostrando nei confronti di Allegri, non può sicuramente essere Moratti a dargli lezioni.



ma figurati se elevo Moratti a modello di stile 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



MisterBet ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma mica bisogna risalire a Mancini per parlare dello stile di Moratti...nell'ultimo mese e mezzo, fino a metà della scorsa settimana, ha confermato Stramaccioni ogni singolo giorno, quel poveraccio nelle ultime 10/15 interviste ha parlato del mercato estivo, di come voleva impostare il centrocampo, di quanto era orgoglioso di avere la fiducia del Presidente...ora a quanto pare sta per esonerarlo...
> 
> L'ha trattato proprio bene, grande rispetto...


eh ma è una situazione diversa. Stramaccioni non ha raggiunto gli obiettivi, Allegri sì. E poi Moratti eventualmente lo esonera perché ha la possibilità di mettere sulla panchina uno migliore (per carriera e per quanto fatto vedere) di Stramaccioni. Anzi, secondo me è stato pure bravo Moratti a non mettergli pressioni addosso. Non c'è nulla di male nel volerlo esonerare ora. Il problema sono sempre i modi ancor prima delle motivazioni.


----------



## Ale (21 Maggio 2013)

e finalemnte domani finisce questa sciagura.


----------



## iceman. (22 Maggio 2013)

pedulla' ha appena detto che se resta/andra' via chiedera" astori e il belga radja; i suoi preferiti.


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2013)

Ancora a dire che resterà? ....


----------



## iceman. (22 Maggio 2013)

Nono ha detto chiaramente che al 99% andra' via, ma comunque vada, anche qualora dovesse restare chiedera' astori e radja. 
Intanto pare che civelli lo prendiamo per davvero


----------



## DexMorgan (22 Maggio 2013)

Allegri con il suo centrocampo di falegnami [utilizzato anche l'anno dello scudetto, e non venitemi a dire, eh ma la rosa, un cazz0] è il male del Milan che tutti siamo abituati a vedere. Raus.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Maggio 2013)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Allegri con il suo centrocampo di falegnami [utilizzato anche l'anno dello scudetto, e non venitemi a dire, eh ma la rosa, un cazz0] è il male del Milan che tutti siamo abituati a vedere. Raus.



eccerto, doveva mettere siidorf


----------



## DexMorgan (22 Maggio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> eccerto, doveva mettere siidorf



Allegri non sa dare un gioco alla sua squadra, nemmeno con Pirlo, Van Bommel e Seedorf ci è riuscito.
Sono dati, oggettivi, inconfutabili. Quindi via. Il Milan è un altra cosa, Allegri sta bene a Roma, a Napoli [dove già mi immagino Totti terzino o Inler trequartista] a far danni.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Maggio 2013)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> [dove già mi immagino Totti terzino o Inler trequartista]


mi fermo qui


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Maggio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> mi fermo qui


.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Maggio 2013)

Mi mancherà


----------



## arcanum (22 Maggio 2013)

Mancherà tanto anche a me...lui i giocatori buoni a centrocampo li ha chiesti eccome, semplicemente non sono arrivati perchè sul mercato abbiamo speso 2 centesimi. Nomi? Su tutti FABREGAS e HAMSIK.
Quindi non parlate di centrocampo di falegnami please e informatevi


----------



## 2515 (22 Maggio 2013)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Allegri non sa dare un gioco alla sua squadra, nemmeno con Pirlo, Van Bommel e Seedorf ci è riuscito.
> Sono dati, oggettivi, inconfutabili. Quindi via. Il Milan è un altra cosa, Allegri sta bene a Roma, a Napoli [dove già mi immagino Totti terzino o Inler trequartista] a far danni.



Ibra in attacco significa non gioco di squadra, Mourinho all'inter non ci è riuscito, Guardiola al Barcellona non ci è riuscito con quello in attacco, ce la doveva fare allegri? Ma fammi il favore.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Maggio 2013)

neanche il PSG ha fatto vedere un gioco spettacolare


----------



## 2515 (22 Maggio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> neanche il PSG ha fatto vedere un gioco spettacolare



Appunto.

Poi parlare di Pirlo..l'anno dello scudetto pirlo fu titolare per quasi tutto il tempo che era a disposizione dell'allenatore, facendo pure bene, ma è rimasto spaccato per mezza stagione e quando è tornato in salute van bommel era inamovibile, Gattuso correva come ai tempi migliori e seedorf si era svegliato facendo benissimo.


----------



## Principe (22 Maggio 2013)

E io godo


----------



## jaws (22 Maggio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> E io godo



Beato te


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Maggio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Mi mancherà



.

L'aspetto tattico è discutibile, ognuno ha la sua opinione, ma dal punto di vista gestionale/comportamentale è stato ineccepibile.
Non uno yesman, ma ha saputo sopportare le punzecchiate del presidente, ha fatto una giustificata polemica con la Juve dopo la ladrata, ma a distanza ha disteso i toni...


----------



## Devil May Cry (22 Maggio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Ibra in attacco significa non gioco di squadra, Mourinho all'inter non ci è riuscito, Guardiola al Barcellona non ci è riuscito con quello in attacco, ce la doveva fare allegri? Ma fammi il favore.




Calmino!!Il Barcellona con Ibra giocava eccome a calcio eh!!Non spariamo bombe!
Mourinho non ha mai fatto giocare come si deve una sola squadra!!Mourinho stesso è un allenatore che imposta tutto sul contropiede,il suo non è non sarà mai un gran gioco dal punto di vista visivo..Basta vedere come giocava il Real in questi 3 anni..
Allegri è un mediocre,Ibra catalizza il gioco questo è vero,ma Max pure quest'anno,l'anno in cui non aveva Ibra ha fatto vedere un gioco di M.

Ma va bè che parlo a fare!!Tanto la scusa per difenderlo la trovate sempre


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Maggio 2013)

[MENTION=117]Principe[/MENTION]

Godi godi, che l'europa league 2015 ce la godiamo tutti insieme


----------



## Principe (22 Maggio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> [MENTION=117]Principe[/MENTION]
> 
> Godi godi, che l'europa league 2015 ce la godiamo tutti insieme



Infatti se non avessimo avuto un fondoschiena pazzesco l'avremmo vista anche il prossimo anno , come sempre dipenderà da che squadra avremo , intanto io guardo anche al bel gioco e dopo 3 anni di allegri avevo la nausea .


----------



## Jino (22 Maggio 2013)

Quello che mi preoccupa non è la perdita di Allegri in sè, ma chi arriverà al suo posto


----------



## prebozzio (22 Maggio 2013)

Tra l'altro, avessimo gestito meglio l'addio di Allegri avremmo potuto chiedere alla Roma qualche contropartita (giocatori, soldi, sconti sull'acquisto di giocatori). Babbei.


----------



## Jino (22 Maggio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro, avessimo gestito meglio l'addio di Allegri avremmo potuto chiedere alla Roma qualche contropartita (giocatori, soldi, sconti sull'acquisto di giocatori). Babbei.



Gli allenatori non c'entrano nulla con il mercato in questo senso. I giocatori sono patrimonio della società, gli allenatori no.


----------



## prebozzio (22 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Gli allenatori non c'entrano nulla con il mercato in questo senso. I giocatori sono patrimonio della società, gli allenatori no.


Vero, ma quante volte abbiamo visto giocatori trasferirsi insieme all'allenatore o come "ricompensa"?


----------



## jaws (22 Maggio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Vero, ma quante volte abbiamo visto giocatori trasferirsi insieme all'allenatore o come "ricompensa"?



Quindi qualche giocatore del Milan potrebbe andare alla Roma e non l'inverso


----------



## prebozzio (22 Maggio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Quindi qualche giocatore del Milan potrebbe andare alla Roma e non l'inverso


Le vie del Signore sono infinite... "Va bene Roma, vi lasciamo Allegri se ci date Pjanic per dieci milioni"


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2013)

* [MENTION=117]Principe[/MENTION] [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] non ne posso più di leggere le vostre litigate con tanto di flood. O vi ignorate a vicenda, oppure vi bannno entrambi per un mese. Questo è l'ultimo avvertimento.*


----------



## prebozzio (22 Maggio 2013)

O anche Allegri+Nocerino in cambio di 5 milioni non sarebbe affatto male


----------



## iceman. (22 Maggio 2013)

Speriamo si porti muntari,abate e robinho a roma.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (22 Maggio 2013)

seedorf è una scommessa del presidente...secondo voi a lui piace perdere?ci pensavo....se seedorf arrivasse 4 avrebbe fallito quindi la colpa sarebbe di berlusconi che ha esonerato allegri,senza peraltro l appoggio di galliani...Magari Silvio per scongiurare questa evenienza è capace di farci un a bel mercato,non i botti di ibra o robinho...ma magari qualche milioncino in piu lo tirano fuori!spero non sia solo una speranza....cmq....bye bye max,un bel milioncino di euro di buona uscita e tutta l amarezza passa!!


----------



## Gnagnazio (22 Maggio 2013)

Grazie di tutto Allegri.

Ma quello che condannò Allegri è chiaramente l'ultima partita di campionato contro Siena. Lui ha (ancorà) sbagliato la formazione. Mettere El Sha sulla panchina e Robinho titolare non è accettabile. 
Una partita troppo sofferta contro una squadra già retrocessa.

Poi si è ostinato a fare giocare Boateng da esterno destro quando lui sembra meglio da mezz'ala. E non ha MAI voluto schierare Montolivo più alto sulla trequarti.

Per tutto questo, non voglio vederlo un altro anno al Milan.

Seedorf è una BIG scommessa. Ma l'idea almeno è eccitante.


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Maggio 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Grazie di tutto Allegri.
> 
> Ma quello che condannò Allegri è chiaramente l'ultima partita di campionato contro Siena. Lui ha (ancorà) sbagliato la formazione. Mettere El Sha sulla panchina e Robinho titolare non è accettabile.
> Una partita troppo sofferta contro una squadra già retrocessa.
> ...



berlusconi sono mesi che ha deciso di cacciare allegri...non fosse stato per galliani lo avrebbe già cacciato a novembre...l'ultima partita non centra nulla


----------



## Jino (22 Maggio 2013)

Silvio voleva cacciare Allegri già lo scorso anno, il che sarebbe stato più logico visto che ha perso uno scudetto che poteva/doveva vincere e sopratutto viste le cessioni si ripartiva da zero. 

Quest'anno ci sta meno l'esonero, io sono abituato a pensare per obiettivi. Lo scorso anno l'obiettivo è stato fallito, quest'anno invece centrato. La cacciata del mister l'avrei tollerata solo se fosse arrivato sulla carta almeno un allenatore che si ritiene più preparato, bravo. Cosa che Seedorf almeno sulla carta non è, proprio perchè di fatto non è nemmeno un allenatore.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (23 Maggio 2013)

allegri il bel calcio non lo proporrà mai, non è questione di avere piedi buoni o meno.
almeno finché allenerà (immeritevolmente) in certe piazze.
gli ha preso la sindrome di mancini.


----------



## Jino (24 Maggio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> allegri il bel calcio non lo proporrà mai, non è questione di avere piedi buoni o meno.
> almeno finché allenerà (immeritevolmente) in certe piazze.
> gli ha preso la sindrome di mancini.



Ognuno ha la sua idea di calcio. Anche Capello è uno di quelli che non ha mai proposto bel calcio, però un calcio vincente. Abbiamo bisogno di un calcio vincente, non di un calcio bello. I trofei rimangono nella storia, le squadre che giocano un bel calcio no. 

Allegri per ora non ha dimostrato di essere un vincente, questo è indubbio, certo il Milan non ha in rosa giocatori per vincere. Anche Ancelotti è stato considerato per anni un perdente, aveva una delle peggiori Juventus degli ultimi 30 anni per dirne una. Guardacaso dopo quell'esperienza ha vinto in tre paesi diversi un pò di tutto. Alla faccia del perdente. 

Tutto per dire, se non si comprano giocatori per vincere si fatica a capire se Allegri sia un vincente o meno.


----------



## runner (24 Maggio 2013)

grazie grazie grazie di tutto e poi resta..........hahahahaa

che generazioni di sconvolti i nostri dirigenti e proprietari


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ognuno ha la sua idea di calcio. Anche Capello è uno di quelli che non ha mai proposto bel calcio, però un calcio vincente. Abbiamo bisogno di un calcio vincente, non di un calcio bello. I trofei rimangono nella storia, le squadre che giocano un bel calcio no.
> 
> Allegri per ora non ha dimostrato di essere un vincente, questo è indubbio, certo il Milan non ha in rosa giocatori per vincere. Anche Ancelotti è stato considerato per anni un perdente, aveva una delle peggiori Juventus degli ultimi 30 anni per dirne una. Guardacaso dopo quell'esperienza ha vinto in tre paesi diversi un pò di tutto. Alla faccia del perdente.
> 
> Tutto per dire, se non si comprano giocatori per vincere si fatica a capire se Allegri sia un vincente o meno.



la penso esattamente come te , ecco perche , pur non amando allegri come allenatore , sostengo che le colpe sono soprattutto di galliani che non è riuscito ad allestire una squadra adatta al gioco di allegri


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Maggio 2013)

Quando decideranno che fare con la nostra panchina sarà sempre troppo tardi.


----------



## iceman. (24 Maggio 2013)

Tanto siamo iper competitivi.


----------



## 2515 (24 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Silvio voleva cacciare Allegri già lo scorso anno, il che sarebbe stato più logico visto che ha perso uno scudetto che poteva/doveva vincere e sopratutto viste le cessioni si ripartiva da zero.
> 
> Quest'anno ci sta meno l'esonero, io sono abituato a pensare per obiettivi. Lo scorso anno l'obiettivo è stato fallito, quest'anno invece centrato. La cacciata del mister l'avrei tollerata solo se fosse arrivato sulla carta almeno un allenatore che si ritiene più preparato, bravo. Cosa che Seedorf almeno sulla carta non è, proprio perchè di fatto non è nemmeno un allenatore.



A me un Pioli non sarebbe dispiaciuto.


----------



## Petrecte (24 Maggio 2013)

Beh dire che i trofei restano in bacheca è vero , ma dire che le squadre che giocano un bel calcio no è un'eresia,cosa vinse l'Olanda del calcio totale? Eppure chi ama il calcio sa di che squadra si parla,come sappiamo tutti chi doveva vincere la C.L. del 2005 su via.
A tutti piace vincere ma personalmente ritengo che le vittorie e i trofei debbano essere il il coronamento di un tipo di gioco , il calcio deve far divertire e entusiasmare,il risultato per me deve essere secondario alla prestazione, se giochi bene molto spesso vinci e qualche volta perdi,se giochi male qualche volta vinci (molto spesso di fortuna) ma molto spesso perdi (meritatamente).


----------



## If Everyone Cared (24 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ognuno ha la sua idea di calcio. Anche Capello è uno di quelli che non ha mai proposto bel calcio, però un calcio vincente. Abbiamo bisogno di un calcio vincente, non di un calcio bello. I trofei rimangono nella storia, le squadre che giocano un bel calcio no.
> 
> Allegri per ora non ha dimostrato di essere un vincente, questo è indubbio, certo il Milan non ha in rosa giocatori per vincere. Anche Ancelotti è stato considerato per anni un perdente, aveva una delle peggiori Juventus degli ultimi 30 anni per dirne una. Guardacaso dopo quell'esperienza ha vinto in tre paesi diversi un pò di tutto. Alla faccia del perdente.
> 
> Tutto per dire, se non si comprano giocatori per vincere si fatica a capire se Allegri sia un vincente o meno.



pure le squadre di mourinho tendono a proporre un calcio obbrobrioso, quindi che facciamo, mettiamo il chievo tra le favorite alla vittoria del prossimo campionato? ma che paragoni fai?
che poi io rispondevo a chi sostiene da tempo che con allegri si gioca male perché non ha gli interpreti adeguati. niente di più falso, basta guardare il primo anno.
è lui in primis a non volerlo fare, preferisce un gioco brutto ma che dia solidità. per lui la prima regola è non prenderle, il resto è accidentale.


----------



## pennyhill (24 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ognuno ha la sua idea di calcio. Anche Capello è uno di quelli che *non ha mai proposto bel calcio*, però un calcio vincente. Abbiamo bisogno di un calcio vincente, non di un calcio bello. I trofei rimangono nella storia, le squadre che giocano un bel calcio no.



Io ero giovine, ma mi dicono che il suo Milan nei primi due anni si guardava volentieri.


----------



## 2515 (25 Maggio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Io ero giovine, ma mi dicono che il suo Milan nei primi due anni si guardava volentieri.



Quella squadra non poteva giocare male manco se capello fosse stato a dormire come un ghiro invece che in panchina, era vergognosamente superiore a qualsiasi altra.


----------



## Jino (25 Maggio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> *pure le squadre di mourinho tendono a proporre un calcio obbrobrioso, quindi che facciamo, mettiamo il chievo tra le favorite alla vittoria del prossimo campionato? ma che paragoni fai?*
> che poi io rispondevo a chi sostiene da tempo che con allegri si gioca male perché non ha gli interpreti adeguati. niente di più falso, basta guardare il primo anno.
> è lui in primis a non volerlo fare, preferisce un gioco brutto ma che dia solidità. per lui la prima regola è non prenderle, il resto è accidentale.



Dai, non c'entra nulla quello che hai detto. Dico solo che è raro che un allenatore che pratica un bel gioco sia anche un vincente. Le squadre forti sono quelle pratiche, solide. Non credo i tifosi juventini disprezzino tutti quei scudetti vinti giocando un calcio antiestetico e sono tantissimi.

Ma questo mio discorso va oltre ad Allegri, è in generale. Si riferisce a chi vorrebbe vedere un Milan bello e spettacolare. Io invece voglio un Milan vincente, punto.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



pennyhill ha scritto:


> Io ero giovine, ma mi dicono che il suo Milan nei primi due anni si guardava volentieri.



Capello prese in mano una squadra già fatta e fenomenale. Ma se parliamo di carriera Capello non verrà mai ricordato per essere un allenatore dal bel gioco, piuttosto perchè con la sua concretezza è stato un vincente.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (25 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Dai, non c'entra nulla quello che hai detto. Dico solo che è raro che un allenatore che pratica un bel gioco sia anche un vincente. Le squadre forti sono quelle pratiche, solide. Non credo i tifosi juventini disprezzino tutti quei scudetti vinti giocando un calcio antiestetico e sono tantissimi.
> 
> Ma questo mio discorso va oltre ad Allegri, è in generale. Si riferisce a chi vorrebbe vedere un Milan bello e spettacolare. Io invece voglio un Milan vincente, punto.



io voglio un milan che faccia un gioco quantomeno accettabile e sia degno di giocarsi lo scudetto.
chiedo troppo, forse? oppure devo farmi stare bene il calcio ignobile e perdente di allegri?
magari chiedo la luna e non me ne sono accorto. tipo quando dicevo di prendere vidal che costava 10 mln e bmb mi tacciava di volere i centrocampisti da 40 mln. non so.
ma non c'entra nulla neanche quello che hai detto tu, eh. il divario è né più né meno quello. capello è nell'olimpo degli allenatori, quello là chi è?


----------



## Jino (25 Maggio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> io voglio un milan che faccia un gioco quantomeno accettabile e sia degno di giocarsi lo scudetto.
> chiedo troppo, forse? oppure devo farmi stare bene il calcio ignobile e perdente di allegri?
> magari chiedo la luna e non me ne sono accorto. tipo quando dicevo di prendere vidal che costava 10 mln e bmb mi tacciava di volere i centrocampisti da 40 mln. non so.
> ma non c'entra nulla neanche quello che hai detto tu, eh. il divario è né più né meno quello. capello è nell'olimpo degli allenatori, quello là chi è?



Tu vuoi sempre capire quello che vuoi capire, tanto di far partire una discussione, sei forte eh


----------



## SuperMilan (25 Maggio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> io voglio un milan che faccia un gioco quantomeno accettabile e sia degno di giocarsi lo scudetto.
> chiedo troppo, forse? oppure devo farmi stare bene il calcio ignobile e perdente di allegri?
> magari chiedo la luna e non me ne sono accorto. tipo quando dicevo di prendere vidal che costava 10 mln e bmb mi tacciava di volere i centrocampisti da 40 mln. non so.
> ma non c'entra nulla neanche quello che hai detto tu, eh. il divario è né più né meno quello. capello è nell'olimpo degli allenatori, quello là chi è?



Per lottare per lo Scudetto bisogna avere i giocatori da lotta Scudetto. La Juve, ma anche il Napoli, fino a febbraio erano più avanti di noi. La Juve lo è ancora.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (25 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Tu vuoi sempre capire quello che vuoi capire, tanto di far partire una discussione, sei forte eh



più che altro è te che non capisco.
ma visto che campo benissimo uguale chissene.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (27 Maggio 2013)

.....e alla fine tutta sta telenovela per sentirsi dire che allegri resta...


----------



## Albijol (27 Maggio 2013)

Per me il problema principale di Allegri non è la mancanza di bel gioco, è la mancanza di organizzazione. I giocatori in campo fanno un po' quello che cavolo gli pare, si sente la mancanza di una guida che gli dica esattamente i movimenti che devono fare per ottimizzare la manovra offensiva.


----------



## Jino (27 Maggio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Per me il problema principale di Allegri non è la mancanza di bel gioco, è la mancanza di organizzazione. I giocatori in campo fanno un po' quello che cavolo gli pare, si sente la mancanza di una guida che gli dica esattamente i movimenti che devono fare per ottimizzare la manovra offensiva.



Ecco. Dopo mesi e mesi sento per la prima volta un utente contro Allegri centrare il nocciolo della questione. Questo è un motivo corretto per criticare il mister, non certo la mancanza di bel gioco irrealizzabile con la rosa che ci ritroviamo


----------



## 2515 (27 Maggio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ecco. Dopo mesi e mesi sento per la prima volta un utente contro Allegri centrare il nocciolo della questione. Questo è un motivo corretto per criticare il mister, non certo la mancanza di bel gioco irrealizzabile con la rosa che ci ritroviamo



sì ma è anche strano perché allegri non fa altro che urlare, spesso anche cose sensate, il problema non è tanto di allegri quanto anche della squadra che non gli da retta. Ad esempio muntari, allegri gli dice sempre di non lanciare a casaccio avanti perché non serve a niente, perdiamo solo palloni, gli dice invece di cambiare rapidamente gioco e far girare velocemente il pallone per allargare la difesa. Robinho pure quando veniva schierato esterno non dava mai retta ad allegri, gli diceva di stare largo e invece lui andava in mezzo. Mancanza di disciplina direi, e forse è proprio una delle ragioni per cui allegri vorrebbe Gattuso nello staff tecnico.


----------



## Ale (27 Maggio 2013)

alla fine resterà.. e ovviamente se andra male, ci sarà l'alibi della sfuriata di berlusca


----------



## Serginho (27 Maggio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Per me il problema principale di Allegri non è la mancanza di bel gioco, è la mancanza di organizzazione. I giocatori in campo fanno un po' quello che cavolo gli pare, si sente la mancanza di una guida che gli dica esattamente i movimenti che devono fare per ottimizzare la manovra offensiva.



Esatto è proprio questo il problema principale di Allegri!


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Maggio 2013)

Io ormai mi sto rassegnando,temo che resterà lui.

Spero almeno che facciano immediatamente il calciomercato,e non aspettino il 31 agosto prima di prendere qualcuno. Questo già ci mette 3-4 mesi prima di capire le cose,se poi i giocatori glieli diamo a fine agosto è ovvio che capirà dove collocarli in campo solo verso novembre.

Poi vabbè,sull'inizio di stagione a scoppio ritardato che ci causa sempre 8 giornate di handicap,la "gloriosa rimonta" che dura ben due mesi e i giocatori che a Febbraio iniziano a sentire "LA STANCHEZZA MENTALEH!1!" e smettono di correre ho perso le speranze.


----------



## Petrecte (3 Giugno 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Io ormai mi sto rassegnando,temo che resterà lui.
> 
> Spero almeno che facciano immediatamente il calciomercato,e non aspettino il 31 agosto prima di prendere qualcuno. Questo già ci mette 3-4 mesi prima di capire le cose,se poi i giocatori glieli diamo a fine agosto è ovvio che capirà dove collocarli in campo solo verso novembre.
> 
> Poi vabbè,sull'inizio di stagione a scoppio ritardato che ci causa sempre 8 giornate di handicap,la "gloriosa rimonta" che dura ben due mesi e i giocatori che a Febbraio iniziano a sentire "LA STANCHEZZA MENTALEH!1!" e smettono di correre ho perso le speranze.


.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Giugno 2013)

Aveva davanti a sè una scelta comoda e più onerosa ma ha scelto di rimanere con noi nonostante tutto.


Sei un grande, altro che senza palle, ma lasciali parlare


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Giugno 2013)

Che poi si dice che sa lavorare coi giovani quando non è assolutamente vero.


----------



## Ale (3 Giugno 2013)

ha la media punti migliore di sacchi


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Che poi si dice che sa lavorare coi giovani quando non è assolutamente vero.



Perché?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Perché?



El Shaarawy è stato piazzato titolare per causa di forza maggiore, perchè era l'unica speranza in un attacco scrauso. Ci fosse ancora Ibrahimovic, Allegri non ci penserebbe su due volte a panchinare il Faraone.
De Sciglio è finito spesso per fare la riserva di Constant, vedi a Barcellona. E comunque non è stato utilizzato come si doveva.
Zero Minuti per Cristante e Petagna, ai quali poteva essere concesso qualche scampolo di partita quest'anno. Invece ha sempre preferito far entrare i Traorè.


----------



## pennyhill (3 Giugno 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Aveva davanti a sè una scelta comoda e più onerosa ma ha scelto di rimanere con noi nonostante tutto.
> 
> 
> Sei un grande, altro che senza palle, ma lasciali parlare



Onerosa sicuramente, comoda non so quanto, anzi.
Spalletti, Ranieri, Montella, Luis Enrique, Andreazzoli, sono 6 allenatori, ora arriverà il settimo in quattro anni. Andare in una squadra che nelle ultime quattro stagioni soltanto una volta ha terminato la stagione con l’allenatore che aveva a inizio campionato. Una squadra senza proprietà (alla fine è ancora unicredit che manda il tutto avanti), doveva non si sa bene quale dirigente comandi (Baldini o Sabatini), se a questo aggiungiamo la situazione ambientale che non è mai delle più semplici a Roma, dove non ci pensano due volte a contestarti (l’hanno fatto con Zeman, che era visto come un intoccabile ), una squadra allo sbando a livello di disciplina. 
Con tutti questi problemi, non credo ci siano dubbi, restare in un ambiente che già conosci e ti apprezza, con la squadra che ti segue, dove già hai costruito qualcosa senza quindi dover ripartire da zero, beh è probabilmente più comodo.


----------



## iceman. (3 Giugno 2013)

Gia' me la rido se non passa i preliminari.
Massimiliano Bonaparte ROTFL, manco fosse mourinho.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> El Shaarawy è stato piazzato titolare per causa di forza maggiore, perchè era l'unica speranza in un attacco scrauso. Ci fosse ancora Ibrahimovic, Allegri non ci penserebbe su due volte a panchinare il Faraone.
> De Sciglio è finito spesso per fare la riserva di Constant, vedi a Barcellona. E comunque non è stato utilizzato come si doveva.
> Zero Minuti per Cristante e Petagna, ai quali poteva essere concesso qualche scampolo di partita quest'anno. Invece ha sempre preferito far entrare i Traorè.



El Shaarawy si è guadagnato il posto da titolare ai danni di un altro compagno di squadra, non ci vedo nulla di male. Se ci fosse ancora Ibra? Non lo so, potrei benissimo affermare che complice un eventuale calo di rendimento dello svedese il faraone avrebbe comunque avuto il suo posto da titolare, siamo nel campo delle ipotesi dove tutto è possibile.
De Sciglio ha fatto 33 presenze quest'anno ed è stato uno dei giocatori più utilizzati, nel finale di stagione era un pò appannato quindi non mi sento di criticare qualche panchina in più (anche se sono uno di quelli che lo vorrebbe in campo sempre).
Cristante e Petagna non potevano essere lanciati nel momento decisivo della stagione, troppa pressione per due ragazzi che hanno bisogno di crescere con serenità.


----------



## iceman. (3 Giugno 2013)

Ibra calo di rendimento? Non scherziamo dai, ibra lo fai giocare anche con le stampelle.


----------



## 2515 (3 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Che poi si dice che sa lavorare coi giovani quando non è assolutamente vero.



Ho visto Stramaccioni con i giovani dell'inter, a parte Kovacic (15 milioni e un mare di infortuni, col cavolo che non lo fai giocare). Guarda Mazzarri con Insigne.. Allegri con i giovani ha il solo difetto di proteggerli forse troppo, ci va molto cauto, ma quando li lancia lo fa perché è sicuro che sia il momento migliore.


----------



## jaws (3 Giugno 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Gia' me la rido se non passa i preliminari.
> Massimiliano Bonaparte ROTFL, manco fosse mourinho.



Se non passa i preliminari io avrei poco da ridere.
Se invece li passiamo riderò e festeggerò


----------



## Harvey (3 Giugno 2013)

Dispiace per chi aveva tirato fuori la bottiglia, dai che il vino più invecchia più è buono 

Avanti Max


----------



## rossovero (3 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> El Shaarawy è stato piazzato titolare per causa di forza maggiore, perchè era l'unica speranza in un attacco scrauso. *Ci fosse ancora Ibrahimovic, Allegri non ci penserebbe su due volte a panchinare il Faraone.*
> De Sciglio è finito spesso per fare la riserva di Constant, vedi a Barcellona. E comunque non è stato utilizzato come si doveva.
> Zero Minuti per Cristante e Petagna, ai quali poteva essere concesso qualche scampolo di partita quest'anno. Invece ha sempre preferito far entrare i Traorè.



C´é n´é una fila di allenatori che panchinerebbero Ibra per ElSha  . Dai, questa l´hai proprio sparata.
Su Cristante e Petagna invece mi trovi completamente d´accordo.


----------



## Arsozzenal (3 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> El Shaarawy è stato piazzato titolare per causa di forza maggiore, perchè era l'unica speranza in un attacco scrauso. *Ci fosse ancora Ibrahimovic, Allegri non ci penserebbe su due volte a panchinare il Faraone.*
> De Sciglio è finito spesso per fare la riserva di Constant, vedi a Barcellona. E comunque non è stato utilizzato come si doveva.
> Zero Minuti per Cristante e Petagna, ai quali poteva essere concesso qualche scampolo di partita quest'anno. Invece ha sempre preferito far entrare i Traorè.



dai per favore....ad inizio anno,se fosse successa una cosa cosi sarebbe venuto giu il mondo


----------



## runner (3 Giugno 2013)

io personalmente non sono un fan di Allegri anche se per certe cose gli do molti meriti e penso sia un buon tecnico però bisogna certo dir che non ha vinto nessuno visto che il rinnovo non c' è stato, quindi piano con i fuochi artificiali

secondo me il solo fatto che Inzaghi sia l' allenatore della Primavera mi fa pensare che Allegri di scontato non abbia niente quest' anno....


----------



## Dexter (3 Giugno 2013)

el sharaawy starebbe in panchina anche per me se avessi ibra  penso chiunque farebbe una scelta del genere. mazzarri ha fatto giocare a insigne sempre gli ultimi 20-15 minuti di partita,avrà giocato titolare una quindicina di volte  il delirio su sto topic,e lo dico io che ritengo allegri un mediocre. se le alternative si chiamano seedorf e inzaghi teniamocelo stretto e accettiamone i limiti


----------



## iceman. (11 Giugno 2013)

Insisto, per me lo sta sbolognando lui perche' non lo vede bene nel 4-3-1-2.


----------



## Jino (11 Giugno 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Insisto, per me lo sta sbolognando lui perche' non lo vede bene nel 4-3-1-2.



Quindi ci rivediamo qua il 2 settembre e a rigor di logica, la tua, se il faraone rimane diamo meriti ad Allegri per averlo fatto confermare?


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quindi ci rivediamo qua il 2 settembre e a rigor di logica, la tua, se il faraone rimane diamo meriti ad Allegri per averlo fatto confermare?



Però è un fatto che sia più un esterno che una punta...


----------



## iceman. (11 Giugno 2013)

Se resta ovviamente non posso che esserne felice, ma visto il suo feticismo per diversi cessi non mi stupirei se lo emarginasse dal progetto. 
Poi oh , facessero quel che vogliono, io purtroppo non posso fare nulla.


----------



## Jino (11 Giugno 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però è un fatto che sia più un esterno che una punta...



Non si discute questo, ma credo nessun allenatore darebbe il placet a far partire un ragazzo di questo talento, a prescindere dal modulo. A meno che non gli si proponga che la partenza sua significa l'arrivo di 2-3 giocatori di livello, allora il discorso cambia.


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Giugno 2013)

Mi sembra evidente che il vero responsabile della figuraccia dell'Italia di questa sera sia Allegri.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non si discute questo, ma credo nessun allenatore darebbe il placet a far partire un ragazzo di questo talento, a prescindere dal modulo. *A meno che non gli si proponga che la partenza sua significa l'arrivo di 2-3 giocatori di livello, allora il discorso cambia.*



Questo mi sembra scontato eh...


----------



## Jino (12 Giugno 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Questo mi sembra scontato eh...



Ma per due giocatori di livello ti dico, parte El e ti prendiamo Fabregas e Tevez... chiaro che il mister ci pensi, quel che conta per lui è il presente nel quale deve vincere non certo il futuro del club... a quello ci deve pensare la dirigenza... sinceramente con tutte le lacunee che abbiamo che allenatore non vorrebbe Tevez e Fabregas in squadra!? 

Detto questo per me Elsha è intoccabile a prescindere!


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma per due giocatori di livello ti dico, parte El e ti prendiamo Fabregas e Tevez... *chiaro che il mister ci pensi, quel che conta per lui è il presente nel quale deve vincere non certo il futuro del club...* a quello ci deve pensare la dirigenza... sinceramente con tutte le lacunee che abbiamo che allenatore non vorrebbe Tevez e Fabregas in squadra!?
> 
> Detto questo per me Elsha è intoccabile a prescindere!



Lo stavo per dire io. Alla fine Allegri, che probabilemnet il prossimo anno potrebbere levare le tende, fa un discorso del tipo : "Mi vendono El Shaarawy e mi prendono Tevez e col conguaglio non possiamo arrivare a Fabregas. Però comunque mi prendono Naingollan e Kucka. Tevez ora è forte come e più di Stephan, in più ho due centrocampisti, un titolare e un buon ricalzo. va benissimo."


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Giugno 2013)

[MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] non ti emozionare troppo


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Giugno 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] non ti emozionare troppo



Sto cercando qualcuno da abbracciare


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Giugno 2013)

Che video


----------



## runner (26 Giugno 2013)

comunque c' è poco da fare tanti ragionamenti....

a fine campionato tutta la manfrina è servita per distogliere l' attenzione sul vero problema di questa squadra che non è di certo l' allenatore, ma i giocatori nel senso che se anche siamo un gruppo e sembrano tutti trovarsi bene e siano uniti ci sono pochi giocatori che "giocano la palla"

a centrocampo non possiamo buttarla sempre sull' istinto e sul passaggio diretto, ma anche dai ricami e dalle giocate, tanto è vero che spesso troviamo gli attaccanti a centrocampo per vedere la palla....

finchè non avremo un centrocampo di qualità faremo sempre fatica (anche vincendo)

mi auguro vivamente che Saponata e Cristante siano due campioni veri e che ci diano qualità anche perchè a livello difensivo siamo migliorati tanto e sarebbe anche un peccato con degli attaccanti come abbiamo non dargli più palloni!!


----------



## Brain84 (26 Giugno 2013)

Anche nella prossima stagione dovrà sfornare il miracolo, me lo sento

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Comunque lo ribadisco: adoro questo allenatore.


----------



## Jino (26 Giugno 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> comunque c' è poco da fare tanti ragionamenti....
> 
> a fine campionato tutta la manfrina è servita per distogliere l' attenzione sul vero problema di questa squadra che non è di certo l' allenatore, ma i giocatori nel senso che se anche siamo un gruppo e sembrano tutti trovarsi bene e siano uniti ci sono pochi giocatori che "giocano la palla"
> 
> ...



E' sbagliato il concetto perchè non si può pensare che si rivelino due campioni. Sopratutto il secondo che deve ancora cominciare a giocare a calcio. Su Saponara si può nutrire qualche speranza in più, ma sperare che Cristante sia neanche titolare ma addirittura un campione è utopia.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Giugno 2013)

Mi fa pena ormai il povero Max.

Ogni anno gli va sempre peggio, vediamo se caccia il miracolo anche quest'anno visto che siamo a quota 2: scudetto alla Juve due anni fa e terzo posto l'anno scorso


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Giugno 2013)

è rimasto a farsi prendere in giro


----------



## admin (26 Giugno 2013)

Tanto poi è sempre colpa sua...


----------



## rossovero (26 Giugno 2013)

Premetto che non sono né un allegriano né un antiallegriano.

I tre anni di Allegri al Milan:
2011 Primo
2012 Secondo
2013 Terzo
2014 divertitevi a pronosticare


----------



## robs91 (26 Giugno 2013)

Ha deciso lui di rimanere a fare il burattino della società,quindi non può lamentarsi.


----------



## Jino (26 Giugno 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Premetto che non sono né un allegriano né un antiallegriano.
> 
> I tre anni di Allegri al Milan:
> 2011 Primo
> ...



E guardacaso...2011 campagna di rafforzamento...2012 di stallo...2013 di indebolimento...2014 tutto dipende dalla società...


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (26 Giugno 2013)

2012 avevamo una rosa NETTAMENTE superiore alla Juve, e non abbiamo certo perso lo scudetto per il goal di Muntari.


----------



## samburke (26 Giugno 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Premetto che non sono né un allegriano né un antiallegriano.
> 
> I tre anni di Allegri al Milan:
> 2011 Primo
> ...



Beh, dipende dalle varie campagne acquisti. Il Napoli ha un buon allenatore e un mucchio di soldi da spendere sul mercato; teoricamente dovrebbero fare meglio di noi se spendono bene (la squadra ci era già superiore). L'inter, in teoria, investirà, non credo che Mazzarri sia andato a fare figurette e quindi diventerà una nostra diretta rivale. La Roma tutti gli anni è un'incognita; in teoria la rosa sarebbe buona (ha dei giocatori tecnici che noi ci sognamo, per esempio), occorre vedere se hanno sbagliato anche quest'anno il mister... La Lazio probabilmente comprerà poco e venderà tanto, forse è l'unica che ci sarà sicuramente inferiore quest'anno.
Detto questo, il nostro non è un problema di allenatore


----------



## 2515 (26 Giugno 2013)

Rossonero Non Evoluto ha scritto:


> 2012 avevamo una rosa NETTAMENTE superiore alla Juve, e non abbiamo certo perso lo scudetto per il goal di Muntari.



no, l'abbiamo persa per colpa di Tognaccini, quello sciagurato. Se avessero dato retta ad allegri subito non ci sarebbe stato questo fallimenti, visto che con folletti, uno dei suoi, quest'anno abbiamo avuto problemi minimi.


----------



## iceman. (26 Giugno 2013)

L'ha scelto lui; se continua a sbagliare gli andro' sempre contro


----------



## Jino (27 Giugno 2013)

Rossonero Non Evoluto ha scritto:


> 2012 avevamo una rosa NETTAMENTE superiore alla Juve, e non abbiamo certo perso lo scudetto per il goal di Muntari.



Certo! Infatti quell'anno do chiaramente delle colpe all'allenatore, ci mancherebbe! Per il resto obiettivamente ha fatto il massimo con quello che aveva a disposizione.


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Giugno 2013)

Rossonero Non Evoluto ha scritto:


> 2012 avevamo una rosa NETTAMENTE superiore alla Juve, e non abbiamo certo perso lo scudetto per il goal di Muntari.



Premesso che Allegri e tutto lo staff e la dirigenza hanno sulla coscienza quel titolo, non si può però non sottolineare come la Juventus abbia concluso il campionato imbattuta e a 84 punti (mica pochi). Se finire il campionato senza sconfitte è successo solo tre volte (Perugia, Milan e appunto Juventus) qualcosa vorrà pur dire. poi sono d'accordo con voi che si può perdere lo Scudetto senza perdere mai, ma non sminuiamo l'annata dei gobbi solo per criticare Allegri.


----------



## Bafometh (27 Giugno 2013)

la sua conferma quest'anno vale come quella di altri nella rosa

costava di + cambiare, per cui ce lo siamo tenuto, ma non crediamo nè noi in lui nè viceversa


----------



## runner (27 Giugno 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' sbagliato il concetto perchè non si può pensare che si rivelino due campioni. Sopratutto il secondo che deve ancora cominciare a giocare a calcio. Su Saponara si può nutrire qualche speranza in più, ma sperare che Cristante sia neanche titolare ma addirittura un campione è utopia.



scusa Jino sai benissimo che anche io ci vado sempre piano con i giovani ad esaltarli però Elshaa e De Sciglio insegnano....

alla fine Saponara ha fatto esperienza in B e in U21 e Cristante come De Sciglio ha fatto il salto dalla primavera alla prima squadra e addirittura titolare in Nazionale.....se anche solo facessero la metà di quello che hanno fatto i loro predecessori andiamo bene

che ne dici?


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Giugno 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> scusa Jino sai benissimo che anche io ci vado sempre piano con i giovani ad esaltarli però Elshaa e De Sciglio insegnano....
> 
> alla fine Saponara ha fatto esperienza in B e in U21 e Cristante come De Sciglio ha fatto il salto dalla primavera alla prima squadra e addirittura titolare in Nazionale.....se anche solo facessero la metà di quello che hanno fatto i loro predecessori andiamo bene
> 
> che ne dici?



Un conto è puntare su giocatori giovani, ma che in partenza non sono i titolari sulla carta (Abate, Taiwo e Antonini, Ibrahimovic, Robinho, Pato e Cassano.), un conto è puntare su Saponara restando così e affidarci a lui come titolare anche sulla carta. La situazione è molto più rischiosa.


----------



## runner (27 Giugno 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Un conto è puntare su giocatori giovani, ma che in partenza non sono i titolari sulla carta (Abate, Taiwo e Antonini, Ibrahimovic, Robinho, Pato e Cassano.), un conto è puntare su Saponara restando così e affidarci a lui come titolare anche sulla carta. La situazione è molto più rischiosa.



infatti Saponara non sarà titolare.....


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Giugno 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> infatti Saponara non sarà titolare.....



Allora sarà giusto puntarci .


----------



## runner (27 Giugno 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Allora sarà giusto puntarci .



si appunto io immagino che partiranno altri titolari, mi auguro però che possa prendere il posto da titolare in varie partite quando si sentirà sicuro perchè comunque resta a mio avviso sia tecnicamente che come carattere un ottimo giocatore


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Giugno 2013)

Alla luce delle presenze di El Shaarawy in Confederations, credete ancora che Allegri fosse pazzo a lasciarlo fuori?


----------



## Jino (30 Giugno 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Alla luce delle presenze di El Shaarawy in Confederations, credete ancora che Allegri fosse pazzo a lasciarlo fuori?



Ero abbastanza stupito ci fosse gente stupita infatti, mah! Credo la confederation abbia ben spiegato lo stato di Stephan nel finale.


----------



## runner (17 Luglio 2013)

comunque Allegri anche quest' anno sta dimostrando di non contare nulla sul mercato

la squadra gli viene messa a disposizione dal Gallo e basta, al massimo lui da qualche parere tecnico specifico quando si sentono, ma non mi sembra abbia mai chiesto un giocatore....


----------



## Mithos (17 Luglio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> comunque Allegri anche quest' anno sta dimostrando di non contare nulla sul mercato
> 
> la squadra gli viene messa a disposizione dal Gallo e basta, al massimo lui da qualche parere tecnico specifico quando si sentono, ma non mi sembra abbia mai chiesto un giocatore....



Allegri e' rimasto al suo posto per un compromesso. Perchè altri tecnici che piacevano non erano liberi e perchè non gli si voleva dare la liquidazione. In caso contrario gli avrebbero allungato il contratto. Quindi è un allenatore che sul calciomercato incide meno di 0.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (17 Luglio 2013)

Honda regista basso 

E il trequartista chi lo fa,Emanuelson?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Luglio 2013)

Honda regista basso, è molto bravo Allegri


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Luglio 2013)

Menomale che è almeno rimasto lui


----------



## SuperMilan (17 Luglio 2013)

Vabbè dai, la fonte che cita Honda regista basso è Tuttosport...


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Luglio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Honda regista basso
> 
> *E il trequartista chi lo fa,Emanuelson? *



Abate con i suoi piedini fatati


----------



## pennyhill (17 Luglio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Honda regista basso
> 
> E il trequartista chi lo fa,Emanuelson?



Non so perchè, ma ho pensato a questa scena.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (17 Luglio 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Abate con i suoi piedini fatati



Boateng 



pennyhill ha scritto:


> Non so perchè, ma ho pensato a questa scena.



Io invece ho pensato a questa:

_Emanuelson trequartista_


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Non so perchè, ma ho pensato a questa scena.



Il mio film preferito, grande Giove


----------



## Djici (17 Luglio 2013)

si diceva la stessa cosa con kaka


----------



## 2515 (17 Luglio 2013)

incredibile come gli screditatori di allegri facciano diventare bibbia tuttosport che fa pena pure come carta da cesso.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> incredibile come gli screditatori di allegri facciano diventare bibbia tuttosport che fa pena pure come carta da cesso.



.


----------



## Arsozzenal (17 Luglio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> comunque Allegri anche quest' anno sta dimostrando di non contare nulla sul mercato
> 
> la squadra gli viene messa a disposizione dal Gallo e basta, al massimo lui da qualche parere tecnico specifico quando si sentono, ma non mi sembra abbia mai chiesto un giocatore....



ma cosa ne sappiamo noi??magari,e sono convinto di si,hanno già in mente qualcosa...il mercato va giudicato a inizio settembre,non a metà luglio,anche perchè la storia insegna che i colpi li abbiamo sempre fatti nel finale


----------



## runner (17 Luglio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ma cosa ne sappiamo noi??magari,e sono convinto di si,hanno già in mente qualcosa...il mercato va giudicato a inizio settembre,non a metà luglio,anche perchè la storia insegna che i colpi li abbiamo sempre fatti nel finale



si hai ragione ma è lui che sono tre anni che dice che la società gli metterà a disposizione una rosa competitiva, non me lo invento io....

comunque vedremo io godo quando ci impegniamo e magari anche quando si vince quindi sono un Rossonero molto tranquillo, dico solo che altri forse avrebbero chiesto qualcuno in questi anni....
non dico che non sia mai arrivato nessuno, dico solo che non sono decisi da lui


----------



## Jaqen (17 Luglio 2013)

I colpi vanno fatti in teoria prima dell'inizio del giorno del ritiro così un giocatore ha tempo per ambientarsi, conoscere le dinamiche della squadra e altre cose. A meno che tu non compri Ibra o Nesta o Rui Costa: campioni che non hanno bisogno di altre cose che hanno bisogno i mezzi giocatori. Noi compriamo i mezzi giocatori ad agosto, così prima di rendere ci mettono un mese.


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Luglio 2013)

Si preparà per un altro anno di miracoli. Se dovessimo arrivare terzi anche l'anno prossimo, è un altro miracolo di Allegri con questa rosa di cessi e manco rinforzata...


----------



## 2515 (24 Luglio 2013)

già che sta cercando di infessare berlusca giocando subito a tre punte ancora prima che inizi il campionato..


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Luglio 2013)

Ho già pronta la lista di insulti da rivolgergli l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Luglio 2013)




----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Luglio 2013)

devo ancora capire perché sia rimasto...povero lui,non si merita questo scempio


----------



## Devil May Cry (25 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ho già pronta la lista di insulti da rivolgergli l'anno prossimo.




Siamo in due!!!Poi faremo una bella gara che ne dici?? "Gli insulti più belli rivolti ad Allegri!" potrebbe essere una cosa divertente.


----------



## Morghot (25 Luglio 2013)

Purtroppo con me ha perso troppi crediti e non vedo l'ora di stappare lo champagne per quando se ne andrà... ormai è un odio viscerale un po' come per robinho e bonera.



DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> devo ancora capire perché sia rimasto...povero lui,non si merita questo scempio


Per me è rimasto perchè sa che in una squadra come il milan non ci tornerà mai più quindi tenta il più possibile di allungare il brodo.


----------



## SuperMilan (25 Luglio 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Purtroppo con me ha perso troppi crediti e non vedo l'ora di stappare lo champagne per quando se ne andrà... ormai è un odio viscerale un po' come per robinho e bonera.
> 
> 
> Per me è rimasto perchè sa che in una squadra come il milan non ci tornerà mai più quindi tenta il più possibile di allungare il brodo.



Beh, se continua così non tornerà più il Milan una squadra come il Milan .


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Luglio 2013)

Comunque Zaccheroni con una squadra di gran lunga più scarsa ha vinto le stesse cose di Allegri.
Ossia uno scudetto.


----------



## 2515 (25 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque Zaccheroni con una squadra di gran lunga più scarsa ha vinto le stesse cose di Allegri.
> Ossia uno scudetto.



lui aveva un difensore che da solo si mangia l'intero nostro reparto..


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> lui aveva un difensore che da solo si mangia l'intero nostro reparto..



Si ma quell'anno fece un autentico miracolo, c'era tanta gente scrausa ( N'gotty, Giuly, Daino, Morfeo, Sala, Giunti, Helveg...solo per dirne alcuni).


----------



## Albijol (25 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> lui aveva un difensore che da solo si mangia l'intero nostro reparto..



Sala?


----------



## SuperMilan (25 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Si ma quell'anno fece un autentico miracolo, c'era tanta gente scrausa ( N'gotty, Giuly, Daino, Morfeo, Sala, Giunti, Helveg...solo per dirne alcuni).



Aveva anche Weah, Bierhoff, Albertini, Boban. A parte Balotelli e, potenzialmente, El Shaarawy noi di quei giocatori non ne abbiamo...


----------



## Mithos (25 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> lui aveva un difensore che da solo si mangia l'intero nostro reparto..



A prescindere da Maldini, c'era Costacurta, c'erano Weah, Albertini, Boban, etc etc. Una squadra quella che oggi vincerebbe il campionato italiano a mani basse.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Luglio 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> A prescindere da Maldini, c'era Costacurta, c'erano Weah, Albertini, Boban, etc etc. Una squadra quella che oggi vincerebbe il campionato italiano a mani basse.



Adoro Weah ma non fu mai un goleador; lo stesso Bierhoff giocava solo di testa, Albertini era un signor mediano quindi non uno che da solo ti faceva vincere le partite.


----------



## 2515 (25 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Adoro Weah ma non fu mai un goleador; lo stesso Bierhoff giocava solo di testa, Albertini era un signor mediano quindi non uno che da solo ti faceva vincere le partite.



Weah al primo campionato col milan vince scudetto e pallone d'oro, per carità.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Adoro Weah ma non fu mai un goleador; lo stesso Bierhoff giocava solo di testa, Albertini era un signor mediano quindi non uno che da solo ti faceva vincere le partite.



ma basta infangare gente che ha fatto la storia... vi meritate i cessi di oggi... il Milan del 98/99 era molto più forte del Milan di oggi, Bierhoff (un giocatore capace da solo di portare l'Udinese terza in classifica dietro a Juve e Inter dei mostri sacri Del Piero/Inzaghi e Ronaldo/Recoba) fece 20 gol che Balotelli ancora non ha mai fatto, Weah sapeva segnare in qualsiasi modo, Boban aveva un tocco unico in Serie A, Leonardo pennellava le punizioni, Guly fece un anno prodigioso così come l'esordiente Abbiati, la Lazio 98/99 era ancora più forte (vinse comunque coppa italia e coppa delle coppe, nonché lo scudetto l'anno successivo), ma con cuore e un po' di buona sorte l'abbiamo spuntata, quello era un altro calcio, la Juve tanto per dire quell'anno andò male in Serie A (infortunio di Del Piero) ma fece comunque semifinale di champions. E poi Fiorentina (Rui Costa e Batigol) e Parma (Chiesa-Crespo-Cannavaro-Buffon) erano due signore squadre. Magari tornassero quei tempi. Oggi si parla solo di bilanci.


----------



## SuperMilan (25 Luglio 2013)

Denigrare Weah e Bierhoff (che giocavano in un calcio diverso da quello di oggi, adattiamoli al contesto) e definire Albertini un _mediano_ (aveva una visione di gioco migliore di tutti i nostri oggi) solo per dire che la rosa di Zaccheroni era più scarsa di quella di Allegri .


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Luglio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma basta infangare gente che ha fatto la storia... vi meritate i cessi di oggi... il Milan del 98/99 era molto più forte del Milan di oggi, Bierhoff (un giocatore capace da solo di portare l'Udinese terza in classifica dietro a Juve e Inter dei mostri sacri Del Piero/Inzaghi e Ronaldo/Recoba) fece 20 gol che Balotelli ancora non ha mai fatto, Weah sapeva segnare in qualsiasi modo, Boban aveva un tocco unico in Serie A, Leonardo pennellava le punizioni, Guly fece un anno prodigioso così come l'esordiente Abbiati, la Lazio 98/99 era ancora più forte (vinse comunque coppa italia e coppa delle coppe, nonché lo scudetto l'anno successivo), ma con cuore e un po' di buona sorte l'abbiamo spuntata, quello era un altro calcio, la Juve tanto per dire quell'anno andò male in Serie A (infortunio di Del Piero) ma fece comunque semifinale di champions. E poi Fiorentina (Rui Costa e Batigol) e Parma (Chiesa-Crespo-Cannavaro-Buffon) erano due signore squadre. Magari tornassero quei tempi. Oggi si parla solo di bilanci.



Concordo.

- - - Updated - - -



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Si ma quell'anno fece un autentico miracolo, c'era tanta gente scrausa ( N'gotty, Giuly, Daino, Morfeo, Sala, Giunti, Helveg...solo per dirne alcuni).



Devo fare l'elenco delle pippe immonde del Milan attuale?
Comincio adesso e finisco dopodomani.
Si fa prima a nominare i pochi bravi che abbiamo


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Denigrare Weah e Bierhoff (che giocavano in un calcio diverso da quello di oggi, adattiamoli al contesto) e definire Albertini un _mediano_ (aveva una visione di gioco migliore di tutti i nostri oggi) solo per dire che la rosa di Zaccheroni era più scarsa di quella di Allegri .



Appunto.

Allegri ha un giocatore da 20 gol come Bierhoff? Forse solo Balotelli
Allegri ha un attaccante da 14 gol di testa? No
Allegri ha gente che va a crossare per i colpi di testa? No
Allegri ha un tiratore da punizioni? Balotelli
Allegri ha un giocatore da ultimo passaggio stile Boban? No
Allegri ha un esperto d'area e da ultimo minuto tipo Ganz o Inzaghi? No
Allegri preferirebbe avere Weah piuttosto che Robinho? Si
Allegri ha gente con geometrie e tiro da fuori tipo Albertini? No
Allegri ha avuto l'Ambrosini dei bei tempi? No
Allegri può permettersi la difesa a 3? No, lo abbiamo visto a Malaga
L'Abbiati di oggi per quanto bravo è paragonabile al miglior Abbiati? No

Allegri ha solo Balotelli e qualche altro buon giocatore per studiare qualche soluzione interessante per provare con qualche miracolo ad arrivare terzi... in più considerati che Zaccheroni l'anno dello scudetto ha giocato solo il campionato.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Si ma quell'anno fece un autentico miracolo, c'era tanta gente scrausa ( N'gotty, Giuly, Daino, Morfeo, Sala, Giunti, Helveg...solo per dirne alcuni).



Giunti e Morfeo per quanto pippe erano i centrocampisti di riserva e avevano comunque piedi più dritti dei nostri centrocampisti titolari attuali


----------



## Mithos (25 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Adoro Weah ma non fu mai un goleador; lo stesso Bierhoff giocava solo di testa, Albertini era un signor mediano quindi non uno che da solo ti faceva vincere le partite.



Mettili nel Milan di oggi e guarda se non ti cambiano radicalmente la faccia della squadra. Per quanto riguarda Weah è quel caso di attaccante per cui i gol si pesano,non si contano, Bierhoff vinse la classifica capocannonieri e non era vero che giocava solo di testa e nel caso di Albertini oggi darebbe le piste a tutti i centrocampisti del campionato italico.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Adoro Weah ma non fu mai un goleador; lo stesso Bierhoff giocava solo di testa, Albertini era un signor mediano quindi non uno che da solo ti faceva vincere le partite.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Luglio 2013)

qui siamo alla follia pura...FOLLIA PURA! 2 sono le cose o di calcio non capite un emerita min.chia o siete talmente offuscati dal vostro odio verso acciuga tanto da denigrare UN PALLONE D'ORO! ma andate a quel paese


----------



## Mithos (25 Luglio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> qui siamo alla follia pura...FOLLIA PURA! 2 sono le cose o di calcio non capite un emerita min.chia o siete talmente offuscati dal vostro odio verso acciuga tanto da denigrare UN PALLONE D'ORO! ma andate a quel paese



Qui non centra il Pallone D'oro. Dversi utenti i giocatori in questione non li hanno mai visti giocare. Se dico che visto il livello attuale del campionato italiano la squadra di Zaccheroni vincerebbe a mani basse, non lo dico per fare un favore ad Allegri, ma perchè il livello qualitativo del nostro torneo è così basso che ci credo.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque Zaccheroni con una squadra di gran lunga più scarsa ha vinto le stesse cose di Allegri.
> Ossia uno scudetto.



mettiamola così: Liedholm con una squadra più forte ha vinto quanto Allegri


----------



## If Everyone Cared (25 Luglio 2013)

zaccheroni giocava in un campionato che allora era de facto l'nba del calcio.
e, altro dettaglio trascurabile, non aveva la squadra più forte.


----------



## runner (25 Luglio 2013)

ma Zaccheroni quando vinse lo scudo fece godere tutta la Milano Rossonera.......

che brividi quell' anno!!
pazzesco.....

poi aveva Helveg che tutti i cross ottimi che faceva trovava sempre Bierhoff che ci arrivava e segnava!!


----------



## The Ripper (25 Luglio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ma Zaccheroni quando vinse lo scudo fece godere tutta la Milano Rossonera.......
> 
> che brividi quell' anno!!
> pazzesco.....
> ...



Helveg di cross non ne azzeccò nemmeno mezzo. Non scherziamo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Denigrare Weah e Bierhoff (che giocavano in un calcio diverso da quello di oggi, adattiamoli al contesto) e definire Albertini un _mediano_ (aveva una visione di gioco migliore di tutti i nostri oggi) solo per dire che la rosa di Zaccheroni era più scarsa di quella di Allegri .



Non li ho denigrati, sono un amante d Weah tanto da avere tutte le sue magliette di quando era al Milan. Ho solo detto che non era l'attaccante da 20 gol l'anno.
Bierhoff era stra-forte nel gioco aereo, meno nel gioco palla a terra. Non si può negare ciò.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



runner ha scritto:


> ma Zaccheroni quando vinse lo scudo fece godere tutta la Milano Rossonera.......
> 
> che brividi quell' anno!!
> pazzesco.....
> ...



Helveg crossi ottimi? Suvvia


----------



## The Ripper (25 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non li ho denigrati, sono un amante d Weah tanto da avere tutte le sue magliette di quando era al Milan. Ho solo detto che non era l'attaccante da 20 gol l'anno.
> Bierhoff era stra-forte nel gioco aereo, meno nel gioco palla a terra. Non si può negare ciò.



quindi insieme facevano una coppia eccezionale.
Weah, tra l'altro, faceva 12/13 gol, ma ognuno valeva 3 punti. Senza contare gli assist e il fatto che si portava sempre 2 difensori dietro perché era incontenibile, con la conseguenza che chiunque giocasse con Weah andava in gol facilmente (tranne Kluivert e Dugarry  )


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> quindi insieme facevano una coppia eccezionale.
> Weah, tra l'altro, faceva 12/13 gol, ma ognuno valeva 3 punti. Senza contare gli assist e il fatto che si portava sempre 2 difensori dietro perché era incontenibile, con la conseguenza che chiunque giocasse con Weah andava in gol facilmente (tranne Kluivert e Dugarry  )



Di Weah ricordo ad esempio il gol in un Juventus-Milan 0-2 ( fece doppietta) e poi dopo aver segnato si diede la mano con Boban e insieme si misero a correre *___*


----------



## The Ripper (25 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Di Weah ricordo ad esempio il gol in un Juventus-Milan 0-2 ( fece doppietta) e poi dopo aver segnato si diede la mano con Boban e insieme si misero a correre *___*



indimenticabile. La voglia di vincere di quei giocatori, ci credevano TUTTI alla rimonta. E poi il gruppo che si era ricompattato dopo 2 anni di macello, Weah e Boban che si diceva fossero finiti... Quella corsa sotto la curva significa tante cose.
Non ultima un croato e un liberiano che, mano nella mano, corrono insieme.


----------



## runner (25 Luglio 2013)

ma ragazzi su era per dire che Helveg anche quando crossava male Bierhoff segnava sempre....

comunque non confondete qualche partita storta che fece perchè in quell' anno le critiche furono abbastanza strane!!


----------



## The Ripper (25 Luglio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ma ragazzi su era per dire che Helveg anche quando crossava male Bierhoff segnava sempre....
> 
> comunque non confondete qualche partita storta che fece perchè in quell' anno le critiche furono abbastanza strane!!



ricordo ancora le parole di berlusconi su helveg: "Helveg? Mi ricorda la storia del leone sordo".


----------



## iceman. (25 Luglio 2013)

Ma se non passa i preliminari lo mandano via??


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Luglio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma se non passa i preliminari lo mandano via??



Spero di si, è gia stato sin troppo sulla panchina a schifeggiare.


----------



## iceman. (25 Luglio 2013)

Non succede, ma se succede...


----------



## runner (25 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ricordo ancora le parole di berlusconi su helveg: "Helveg? Mi ricorda la storia del leone sordo".



Hahahahaaa....la sai pure te?
proprio a quella mi riferivo.....


----------



## Albijol (25 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ricordo ancora le parole di berlusconi su helveg: "Helveg? Mi ricorda la storia del leone sordo".



 aneddoto indimenticabile, lo racconto quando mi capita alle "nuove generazioni" di tifosi milanisti. C'è da dire che l'anno dello scudetto giocò quasi decentemente, i seguenti invece


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Luglio 2013)

Ahhhh che bello che ci sei ancora Max


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ahhhh che bello che ci sei ancora Max



Goditelo st'altro mese


----------



## The Ripper (25 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Goditelo st'altro mese



beh...al contrario significherebbe essere fuori dalla champions. Non ci sarebbe nulla da esultare o da "godere" per un tifoso del Milan...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> beh...al contrario significherebbe essere fuori dalla champions. Non ci sarebbe nulla da esultare o da "godere" per un tifoso del Milan...



Si infatti..ero ironico


----------



## vota DC (26 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Weah al primo campionato col milan vince scudetto e pallone d'oro, per carità.



Perché era un figo che faceva gol scartando tutti i giocatori, mi pare facesse parecchi assist tra l'altro.


----------



## Mithos (26 Luglio 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Perché era un figo che faceva gol scartando tutti i giocatori, mi pare facesse parecchi assist tra l'altro.



Era una forza della natura, faceva parecchi assist e dovevi raddoppiarlo. Era un top player e come ho già detto non ti faceva 20 goals, ma di certo quella decina che faceva erano"pesanti". Decidevano campionati!


----------



## The Ripper (26 Luglio 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Era una forza della natura, faceva parecchi assist e dovevi raddoppiarlo. Era un top player e come ho già detto non ti faceva 20 goals, ma di certo quella decina che faceva erano"pesanti". Decidevano campionati!



figurati. weah raramente segnava gol "inutili". forse solo un paio. 
mi ricordo che aveva la capacità di mandarci spesso in vantaggio. un gol in particolare in una partita non ricordo contro chi, quando segnò sbattendo con la mano sul palo e si tagliò un dito a causa della fede nuziale: "Non me la tolgo lo stesso, a costo di perdere il dito" disse il giorno dopo. 
Se non sbaglio segnò il gol del momentaneo 2-1 e poi gli avversari segnarono 2 gol. 

Ah ecco, ora ricordo: Milan-Porto:2-3 gol di Simone e Weah per noi e doppietta di Jardel (l'altro non ricordo, cercatelo) per il Porto. Coppa Campioni del 1996. Anche contro il Rosenborg segnò il gol del momentaneo 1-0 per noi e poi ci segnarono 2 gol.


----------



## Prinz (26 Luglio 2013)

Jardel ancora me lo sogno, che incubi . Fu 3 giorni dopo il 4-1 col Verona (quello del coast to coast) Con il Rosenborg (vado a memoria ma non credo di sbagliarmi) passarono in vantaggio loro con Skammelsrud, pareggiò Dugarry e poi di nuovo Skammelsrud (un nome che non dimenticherò mai).

EDIT: segnarono Brattbak e Heggem, chissà perché ricordavo doppietta di Skammelsrud. Per noi confermo Dugarry per il momentaneo pareggio


----------



## SuperMilan (26 Luglio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Jardel ancora me lo sogno, che incubi . Fu 3 giorni dopo il 4-1 col Verona (quello del coast to coast) Con il Rosenborg (vado a memoria ma non credo di sbagliarmi) passarono in vantaggio loro con Skammelsrud, pareggiò Dugarry e poi di nuovo Skammelsrud (un nome che non dimenticherò mai).
> 
> EDIT: segnarono Brattbak e Heggem, chissà perché ricordavo doppietta di Skammelsrud. Per noi confermo Dugarry per il momentaneo pareggio



Dugarry che ricordo esultare togliendosi la maglia .


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Luglio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Jardel ancora me lo sogno, che incubi . Fu 3 giorni dopo il 4-1 col Verona (quello del coast to coast) Con il Rosenborg (vado a memoria ma non credo di sbagliarmi) passarono in vantaggio loro con Skammelsrud, pareggiò Dugarry e poi di nuovo Skammelsrud (un nome che non dimenticherò mai).
> 
> EDIT: segnarono Brattbak e Heggem, chissà perché ricordavo doppietta di Skammelsrud. Per noi confermo Dugarry per il momentaneo pareggio



Ricordo come fosse ieri. La giornata prima pareggiammo 1-1 a Oporto con l'eurogol di Davids e quindi ci bastava il pareggio casalingo col Rosenborg che avevamo battuto 1-4 in Norveglia con tripletta di Simone. Invece.....


----------



## Prinz (26 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ricordo come fosse ieri. La giornata prima pareggiammo 1-1 a Oporto con l'eurogol di Davids e quindi ci bastava il pareggio casalingo col Rosenborg che avevamo battuto 1-4 in Norveglia con tripletta di Simone. Invece.....



Avremmo incontrato la Juve che di lì a poco ce ne rifilò 6. Col senno di poi forse meglio così


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Luglio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Avremmo incontrato la Juve che di lì a poco ce ne rifilò 6. Col senno di poi forse meglio così



Ma nel 97 c'era un altro girone eliminatorio oppure direttamente gli ottavi di finale?? Non ricordo ora...


----------



## Prinz (26 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma nel 97 c'era un altro girone eliminatorio oppure direttamente gli ottavi di finale?? Non ricordo ora...



direttamente gli ottavi. Il secondo girone è roba di inizio anni 2000


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Luglio 2013)

Il secondo girone eliminatorio era di un abominio assurdo, che palle.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Il secondo girone eliminatorio era di un abominio assurdo, che palle.



Che poi erano più partite, e per vincere la Champions dovevi veramente battere tutte le big.

Il Milan nel 2003 arrivo prima davanti al Bayern (campione in carica) e nel secondo girone davanti al Real

Troppe partite fare il triplete per una squadra in quella formula era praticamente difficile.

Oggi può rischiarti di beccare squadrette ai ottavi e quarti..


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che poi erano più partite, e per vincere la Champions dovevi veramente battere tutte le big.
> 
> Il Milan nel 2003 arrivo prima davanti al Bayern (campione in carica) e nel secondo girone davanti al Real
> 
> ...



Però poi si finiva col perderne di spettacolo.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che poi erano più partite, e per vincere la Champions dovevi veramente battere tutte le big.
> 
> Il Milan nel 2003 arrivo prima davanti al Bayern (campione in carica) e nel secondo girone davanti al Real
> 
> ...



i campioni in carica nel 2002 erano quelli del Real... il Bayern arrivò ultimo nel primo girone del Milan senza nemmeno vincere una partita... 

ragazzi siamo totalmente OT!!!


----------



## Jino (27 Luglio 2013)

Non è il topic di Allegri questo!?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non è il topic di Allegri questo!?



Il fatto è che non c'è molto da dire sul ciuco di Livorno


----------



## runner (30 Luglio 2013)

ragazzi sapete benissimo che io non sono nè a favore nè contro Allegri a prescindere (certo simpatizzo, ma cerco di essere sempre obiettivo) 
però questo è il quarto anno in cui fa la preparazione e devo dire che di tipologie di allenamento ne ha provate di diversi tipi, dall' essere già qualificato per la Champions al dovere preparare una Supercoppa Italiana e infine al dovere preparare un preliminare di Coppa campioni, ma a me sembra sempre che gli infortuni e il troppo lavoro stiano un po' penalizzando la squadra.....

non so se sono le amichevoli scelte male (tempi e modi) non so se sono i preparatori a sbagliare, ma gli inizi sono sempre con delle defezioni e mi auguro che le cose possano migliorare nei prossimi giorni....

io penso che questo potrebbe essere davvero il tema chiave per valutare il tecnico che oltretutto può vantare di avere degli ottimi collaboratori


----------



## Jino (30 Luglio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ragazzi sapete benissimo che io non sono nè a favore nè contro Allegri a prescindere (certo simpatizzo, ma cerco di essere sempre obiettivo)
> però questo è il quarto anno in cui fa la preparazione e devo dire che di tipologie di allenamento ne ha provate di diversi tipi, dall' essere già qualificato per la Champions al dovere preparare una Supercoppa Italiana e infine al dovere preparare un preliminare di Coppa campioni, ma a me sembra sempre che gli infortuni e il troppo lavoro stiano un po' penalizzando la squadra.....
> 
> non so se sono le amichevoli scelte male (tempi e modi) non so se sono i preparatori a sbagliare, ma gli inizi sono sempre con delle defezioni e mi auguro che le cose possano migliorare nei prossimi giorni....
> ...



Lo scorso anno non si può certo dire che abbiamo avuto tanti infortuni... nella media! Adesso non abbiamo certo problemi, Bonera è stato traumatico, Robinho muscolare ma aimè nella preparazione con i carichi di lavoro ci può stare.


----------



## 2515 (30 Luglio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ragazzi sapete benissimo che io non sono nè a favore nè contro Allegri a prescindere (certo simpatizzo, ma cerco di essere sempre obiettivo)
> però questo è il quarto anno in cui fa la preparazione e devo dire che di tipologie di allenamento ne ha provate di diversi tipi, dall' essere già qualificato per la Champions al dovere preparare una Supercoppa Italiana e infine al dovere preparare un preliminare di Coppa campioni, ma a me sembra sempre che gli infortuni e il troppo lavoro stiano un po' penalizzando la squadra.....
> 
> non so se sono le amichevoli scelte male (tempi e modi) non so se sono i preparatori a sbagliare, ma gli inizi sono sempre con delle defezioni e mi auguro che le cose possano migliorare nei prossimi giorni....
> ...



l'anno scorso di infortuni ne abbiamo avuti pochissimi rispetto agli altri anni e l'unica cosa cambiata è stato l'inserimento di folletti (uomo di allegri) al posto di tognaccini. Avessero dato più potere ad allegri prima avremmo di certo vinto lo scudetto quando avevamo ancora ibra e thiago.


----------



## arcanum (30 Luglio 2013)

Inoltre non a caso si sono infortunati 2 giocatori grandicelli. Lo scorso anno abbiamo giovato della media età bassa a mio avviso


----------



## runner (30 Luglio 2013)

si avete ragione sull' anno scorso, ma a me sembra che qui tutti gli anni ci siano degli inizi molto sottotono e che altrove non ci siano.....

ma perchè non abbiamo Spalletti che lo adoro come Mister?

vabè scusate lo sfogo....


----------



## 2515 (30 Luglio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> si avete ragione sull' anno scorso, ma a me sembra che qui tutti gli anni ci siano degli inizi molto sottotono e che altrove non ci siano.....
> 
> ma perchè non abbiamo Spalletti che lo adoro come Mister?
> 
> vabè scusate lo sfogo....



spalletti vuole starsene in russia, lo pagano benissimo e il presidente va molto d'accordo con lui. Senza contare che in champion spalletti è disastroso.


----------



## runner (30 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> spalletti vuole starsene in russia, lo pagano benissimo e il presidente va molto d'accordo con lui. Senza contare che in champion spalletti è disastroso.



premetto che sei sempre molto attento nei tuoi ragionamenti e non voglio giudicarti però la storia che Spalletti in Champions sia disastroso è un luogo comune e basta....

prima cosa quando ha voluto fare una squadra da Champions la Roma non gliela ha fata e lui se ne è andato
secondo non è certo che abbia fatto male col Barcellona o il Bayern.....


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Luglio 2013)

Quest'anno ci porta lo scudo


----------



## The Ripper (31 Luglio 2013)

ma dov'è l'emergenza infortuni? dove sono i segnali di una preparazione sbagliata?
La maggior parte degli infortuni adesso sono di natura traumatica. Quelli di natura muscolare li hanno giocatori o predisposti agli infortuni o affaticati per gli impegni con le nazionali.
Calma.
La preparazione non si giudica il 31 luglio.

p.s. da qui a ferragosto rientrano quasi tutti, tra l'altro.


----------



## runner (31 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma dov'è l'emergenza infortuni? dove sono i segnali di una preparazione sbagliata?
> La maggior parte degli infortuni adesso sono di natura traumatica. Quelli di natura muscolare li hanno giocatori o predisposti agli infortuni o affaticati per gli impegni con le nazionali.
> Calma.
> La preparazione non si giudica il 31 luglio.
> ...



si lo so seguo le preparazioni da anni era solo per dire che delle volte certi infortuni a livello traumatico sono dovuti a scarsa lucidità.....
poi se fai molto lavoro fisico perdi tantissimo potassio e sali minerali quindi è facile incappare in tali situazioni....

sono 4 anni che abbiamo degli inizi difficili dai


----------



## 2515 (31 Luglio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> si lo so seguo le preparazioni da anni era solo per dire che delle volte certi infortuni a livello traumatico sono dovuti a scarsa lucidità.....
> poi se fai molto lavoro fisico perdi tantissimo potassio e sali minerali quindi è facile incappare in tali situazioni....
> 
> sono 4 anni che abbiamo degli inizi difficili dai



per quello che ne so io gli integratori servono proprio a questo, ok dare giudizi, ma non credo che siano così ignoranti, sennò sono da internare. Certe cose le sanno pure i preparatori atletici neo promossi e parlo così perché ne conosco.


----------



## runner (31 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> per quello che ne so io gli integratori servono proprio a questo, ok dare giudizi, ma non credo che siano così ignoranti, sennò sono da internare. Certe cose le sanno pure i preparatori atletici neo promossi e parlo così perché ne conosco.



si ma infatti non dico che non sappiano le cose, solo che tutti gli anni iniziamo o sottotono o con degli infortuni magari causati dal troppo lavoro....io li farei giocare di più con la palla....

comunque è poi un mio parere e non voglio dire che sia giusto, solo che magari adesso che hanno più tempo magari corsa palla al piede e partitelle potrebbero servire per conoscersi ed accrescere il livello tecnico

faccio sempre l' esempio del basket che per me è importantissimo, quando giocavo (non solo io anche altri miei amici me lo confermano) non ero un asso a giocare e in allenamento non mi trovavo bene perchè i miei compagni erano più forti allora un' estate mi allenai da solo e con un mio amico a tirare e a provare entrate a canestro e a settembre ero uno dei migliori perchè davo del "tu" al pallone....

adesso non so neanche più da che parte sta il canestro, ma è un' altra storia....


----------



## 2515 (31 Luglio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> si ma infatti non dico che non sappiano le cose, solo che tutti gli anni iniziamo o sottotono o con degli infortuni magari causati dal troppo lavoro....io li farei giocare di più con la palla....
> 
> comunque è poi un mio parere e non voglio dire che sia giusto, solo che magari adesso che hanno più tempo magari corsa palla al piede e partitelle potrebbero servire per conoscersi ed accrescere il livello tecnico
> 
> ...



Veramente già da un paio d'anni hanno detto che allegri gioca molto più col pallone rispetto al primo anno. Anzitutto poi le partite adesso sono le amichevoli, fare partitelle fa solo sprecare più energie prima di queste ultime. Adesso quello che conta è farli lavorare molto perché tutti possa entrare in forma, ti faccio presente che quelli con una certa struttura fisica ci impiegano un po' per entrare nello stato di forma ideale e quindi bisogna fare più allenamento possibile per accelerare questo. Senza contare i nazionali che sono appena rietrati, tutti devono entrare in forma presto e per fare questo l'allenamento con la palla serve poco allo stato attuale, meglio lasciare queste cose nelle amichevoli adesso.


----------



## Angstgegner (31 Luglio 2013)

Perché non se n'è andato via?
Il Milan B/C avrebbe dovuto piallare il Manchester City, non fare questa figuraccia.
Spero venga cacciato al più presto.


----------



## Schism75 (1 Agosto 2013)

Io capisco che abbia le mani legate dal punto di vista del mercato, ma in 4 anni se a centrocampo è arrivato un solo giocatore tecnico, tutti mediani dai piedi più o meno buoni, incursori, qualcosa dipenderà pure da lui. Impostare la squadra sul possesso palla, quando a centrocampo la sanno tenere e far girare 1 su 4, è quantomeno un azzardo. Quando anche l'unico che lo sa fare non è disponibile, i risultati sono sotto gli occhi di tutti. La palla gira lentissima, spesso è imprecisa e quindi la perdiamo subendo ripartenze avversarie.


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Agosto 2013)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Io capisco che abbia le mani legate dal punto di vista del mercato, ma in 4 anni se a centrocampo è arrivato un solo giocatore tecnico, tutti mediani dai piedi più o meno buoni, incursori, qualcosa dipenderà pure da lui. Impostare la squadra sul possesso palla, quando a centrocampo la sanno tenere e far girare 1 su 4, è quantomeno un azzardo. Quando anche l'unico che lo sa fare non è disponibile, i risultati sono sotto gli occhi di tutti. La palla gira lentissima, spesso è imprecisa e quindi la perdiamo subendo ripartenze avversarie.



Ma infatti.
Allegri da quando è al Sassuolo ha sempre desiderato allenare un giocatore come Traoré.


----------



## robs91 (1 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ma infatti.
> Allegri da quando è al Sassuolo ha sempre desiderato allenare un giocatore come Traoré.



si ma almeno non lo facesse giocare contro il City....


----------



## Schism75 (1 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ma infatti.
> Allegri da quando è al Sassuolo ha sempre desiderato allenare un giocatore come Traoré.



Magari puoi evitare certe ironie, se ovviamente il tuo tono è ironico. 

Lasciando da parte Traorè, in questi anni sono arrivati i Muntari, i De Jong, i Nocerino, i Van Bommel, i Boateng (preso inizialmente come centrocampista di sostanza, perchè li giocava nel ghana). Flamini è stato rispolverato e tenuto lo scorso anno. Gattuso il primo anno è stato uno dei perni di Allegri. Lo stesso Poli, buonissimo giocatore, è comunque inquadrabile in questo tipo di categoria.

Di giocatori tecnici, che possono aumentare la qualità del centrocampo, e del modo di girare la palla, sono arrivati solo Aquilani il primo anno e Montolivo il secondo, sostituendo però Aquilani. 
Sono inoltri usciti Pirlo e Seedorf. 

Mi pare siano dati di fatto.


----------



## runner (1 Agosto 2013)

almeno ha un taglio di capelli più tattico.....hahahahaaaa!!


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Agosto 2013)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Magari puoi evitare certe ironie, se ovviamente il tuo tono è ironico.
> 
> Lasciando da parte Traorè, in questi anni sono arrivati i Muntari, i De Jong, i Nocerino, i Van Bommel, i Boateng (preso inizialmente come centrocampista di sostanza, perchè li giocava nel ghana). Flamini è stato rispolverato e tenuto lo scorso anno. Gattuso il primo anno è stato uno dei perni di Allegri. Lo stesso Poli, buonissimo giocatore, è comunque inquadrabile in questo tipo di categoria.
> 
> ...



Pirlo camminava per il campo negli ultimi anni al Milan, mentre Seedorf era lento e vecchio.
Il problema non è stato la loro cessione, bensì l'arrivo di questi scarti e scarsi.
I giocatori tecnici costano e la società non spende più.
Sarà colpa di Allegri o della società che non vuole più spendere (quest'estate è stata chiarissima, non capisco perché c'è chi si aspetta un colpo sul mercato) per evidenti motivi che non sto qui a dire?
Allegri, che non mi fa impazzire come allenatore ma comunque è bravo, ha perso uno scudetto da pollo, ma l'anno scorso ha compiuto un vero miracolo con un centrocampo di pippe assolute, escludendo Montolivo che apprezzo molto ma non è un fenomeno.
Non è un top manager, parliamoci chiaro, ma credo che sia davvero l'ultimo dei problemi di questo Milan.


----------



## Andrea89 (1 Agosto 2013)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Magari puoi evitare certe ironie, se ovviamente il tuo tono è ironico.
> 
> Lasciando da parte Traorè, in questi anni sono arrivati i Muntari, i De Jong, i Nocerino, i Van Bommel, i Boateng (preso inizialmente come centrocampista di sostanza, perchè li giocava nel ghana). Flamini è stato rispolverato e tenuto lo scorso anno. Gattuso il primo anno è stato uno dei perni di Allegri. Lo stesso Poli, buonissimo giocatore, è comunque inquadrabile in questo tipo di categoria.
> 
> ...


Aquilani è arrivato in prestito con obbligo di riscatto, l'obbligo diventava effettivo in seguito ad un certo numero di presenze.Quindi a gennaio si è deciso di farlo giocare con il contagocce...
Montolivo è arrivato a zero, Muntari, De Jong, Nocerino ecc per cifre molto basse.
La gente tecnica a centrocampo la si paga, i fabbri no.In questo onestamente non vedo colpe in Allegri.


----------



## runner (1 Agosto 2013)

*Allegri intervistato per GQ chiude l' intervista con una perla delle sue "Personalmente multerei gli allenatori che si presentano a bordocampo con la tuta, stai rappresentando la tua società e non puoi metterti la tuta".*


----------



## iceman. (1 Agosto 2013)

Pensasse a vincere qualche partita....


----------



## Andrea89 (1 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> *Allegri intervistato per GQ chiude l' intervista con una perla delle sue "Personalmente multerei gli allenatori che si presentano a bordocampo con la tuta, stai rappresentando la tua società e non puoi metterti la tuta".*


Lol, visto che lui rappresenta il Milan dovrebbe presentarsi in mutande


----------



## 2515 (1 Agosto 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Lol, visto che lui rappresenta il Milan dovrebbe presentarsi in mutande



con una bustarella in mano e due meretrici sotto braccio.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



runner ha scritto:


> almeno ha un taglio di capelli più tattico.....hahahahaaaa!!



più aerodinamico


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Agosto 2013)

Sembra che vista la passione di Allegri per i falegnami non voglia Honda, in arrivo Geppetto.


----------



## Denni90 (2 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Pensasse a vincere qualche partita....


guarda che lasciando stare il trofeo tim...su 3 partite ne abbiamo vinte 2 e persa 1...o hai visto solo quella con il city?


----------



## Djici (2 Agosto 2013)

bravo perche non ha fatto giocare urby trequartista


----------



## iceman. (12 Agosto 2013)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> guarda che lasciando stare il trofeo tim...su 3 partite ne abbiamo vinte 2 e persa 1...o hai visto solo quella con il city?



A me di queste partite non interessa nulla....vediamo cosa combina in olanda , ho forti dubbi ...ma a prescindere dal preliminare secondo me deve svegliarsi nel vero senso della parola, sembra rinco.. 
Non so , è come avere in panchina Brtolo Muti, Gasperini, Colomba, boh ...


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Agosto 2013)

Io vorrei capire sinceramente da dove nasce l'odio viscerale per questo allenatore ...


----------



## Djici (12 Agosto 2013)

su qualche scelta non sono stato daccordo con lui... ma il primo anno ha vinto, il secondo se non li toglievano aquilani e se quel guardalinea non era juventino lo vinceva pure.
l'anno scorso hanno tolto i due difensori piu forti del mondo, il centrocampo interamente e l'attacante piu dominante visto in italia in questi ultimi anni... 

in europa possiamo fare ben poco... con lui o con un altro non cambia nulla.


----------



## 2515 (12 Agosto 2013)

se i giovani si confermano e cristante niang e petagna faranno bene avrà già fatto molto per periodi del genere.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (13 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Io vorrei capire sinceramente da dove nasce l'odio viscerale per questo allenatore ..



se non l'hai capito da te è grave, eh.


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Agosto 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> se non l'hai capito da te è grave, eh.



Quindi se il Milan non vince più è solamente colpa di Allegri che non è da Milan (e secondo me non lo è in assoluto, ma lo reputo un buon allenatore)?
Se avessimo Guardiola al posto di Allegri vinceremmo tutto?


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Quindi se il Milan non vince più è solamente colpa di Allegri che non è da Milan (e secondo me non lo è in assoluto, ma lo reputo un buon allenatore)?
> Se avessimo Guardiola al posto di Allegri vinceremmo tutto?



certo, sono sicuro che se avessimo avuto Guardiola in panchina, il gol di Muntari sarebbe stato goal, il gol di Seedorf a Firenze sarebbe stato buono (così come i rigori che non ci diedero in quella partita, per non citarne altre) e non avrebbero dato al Barca il rigore di Nesta su Messi... a quest'ora con Guardiola avremmo uno scudetto in più e una semifinale di champions... maledetto Allegri


----------



## Albijol (13 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Io vorrei capire sinceramente da dove nasce l'odio viscerale per questo allenatore ...



Dal fatto che persino Gigi Maifredi avrebbe vinto col Milan lo scudetto nel 2012?


----------



## iceman. (13 Agosto 2013)

Quest'anno sarà l'ultimo , sempre se lo riesce a finire, scarso com'è , è già troppo se arriva a mangiare il panettone, non vincerebbe niente nemmeno se avrebbe a disposizione messi e Ronaldo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Albijol ha scritto:


> Dal fatto che persino Gigi Maifredi avrebbe vinto col Milan lo scudetto nel 2012?



La colpa è del gol di Muntari


----------



## 2515 (13 Agosto 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Dal fatto che persino Gigi Maifredi avrebbe vinto col Milan lo scudetto nel 2012?



Già, la juve la squadra largamente con meno infortuni, il milan con mezza squadra fuori per tutta la stagione più le cavolate di ibra nei momenti decisivi della stagione. Tutta colpa del mister. Peccato che l'anno dopo mandando a quel paese Tognaccini e prendendo Folletti (uomo di Allegri) , il tasso di infortuni muscolari sia colato a picco.


----------



## Albijol (13 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> più le cavolate di ibra nei momenti decisivi della stagione.



Adesso la colpa è stata di Ibra. ROTFL CARPIATO CON TRIPLO AVVITAMENTO SUL PAVIMENTO


----------



## 2515 (13 Agosto 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Adesso la colpa è stata di Ibra. ROTFL CARPIATO CON TRIPLO AVVITAMENTO SUL PAVIMENTO



se uno fa una cavolata e si fa fregare 3 giornate è colpa solo sua eh. Ed è stata la terza volta in due anni mi pare. Ognuno ha le sue colpe, uno che con mezza squadra fuori e che deve sostenerla da solo e si fa buttare fuori ha le sue responsabilità.
Abbiamo avuto una valanga di guai muscolari, guai che sono diminuiti enormemente con folletti, uomo di fiducia di allegri.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Agosto 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Dal fatto che persino Gigi Maifredi avrebbe vinto col Milan lo scudetto nel 2012?



Se dovesse per assurdo vincere il prossimo campionato?


----------



## iceman. (13 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se dovesse per assurdo vincere il prossimo campionato?



"Non scherzare" cit, 
Ha la sindrome di Mancini, su 10 ne vince 5 , ne perde 3 e ne pareggia 2, media da e.league.

Conte,Mourinho,Capello su 10 ne vincono 9 e l'altra la pareggiano.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> "Non scherzare" cit,
> Ha la sindrome di Mancini, su 10 ne vince 5 , ne perde 3 e ne pareggia 2, media da e.league.
> 
> Conte,Mourinho,Capello su 10 ne vincono 9 e l'altra la pareggiano.



Conte cosa ha fatto per essere accostato a Mourinho e Capello?


----------



## iceman. (13 Agosto 2013)

Ha vinto due scudetti , diciamo tre.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ha vinto due scudetti , diciamo tre.



Mancini ha vinto 2 scudetti e 1 campionato inglese, senza considerare le varie coppe italia e la FA Cup.
Quindi?


----------



## iceman. (13 Agosto 2013)

Con la differenza che uno lo stava per perdere contro la rometta di perrotta e taddei, l'altro lo scudo l'ha vinto senza perdere una partita...e si è praticamente riconfermato. 
Con la differenza che uno ha vinto qualcosa dopo due,tre anni di anonimato perché sovrastato dal milan e dalla juve, l'altro alla prima esperienza con una grande ha fatto centro.


----------



## Djici (13 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> "Non scherzare" cit,
> Ha la sindrome di Mancini, su 10 ne vince 5 , ne perde 3 e ne pareggia 2, media da e.league.
> 
> Conte,Mourinho,Capello su 10 ne vincono 9 e l'altra la pareggiano.



non sapevo che bastava un allenatore bravo per vincere... 

l'allenatore ti puo dare un qualcosa in piu ma se schieri cessi non vinci comunque.
ha vinto il primo anno, ci e andato molto vicino al secondo e come ho gia detto prima se poteva schierare aquilani e senza i gol non dati vinceva pure il secondo.
per l'anno scorso non lo si puo rimproverare.

cosa volete in piu?


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Con la differenza che uno lo stava per perdere contro la rometta di perrotta e taddei, l'altro lo scudo l'ha vinto senza perdere una partita...e si è praticamente riconfermato.
> Con la differenza che uno ha vinto qualcosa dopo due,tre anni di anonimato perché sovrastato dal milan e dalla juve, l'altro alla prima esperienza con una grande ha fatto centro.



Conte è un ottimo allenatore senza alcun dubbio, ma per ora i paragoni con gente come Mourinho e Capello non ci stanno.
Comunque sia, anche Allegri ha vinto alla prima esperienza con una grande, ma tu risponderai che ha vinto solo grazie ad Ibrahimovic, il che porta alla solita considerazione, quando si perde è tutta colpa di Allegri, quando si vince Allegri non ha alcun merito.
Allegri non è perfetto, ma è un buon allenatore, l'unica cosa in cui è davvero carente per ora è la gestione delle partite che contano in europa, dove in tre anni non è quasi mai riuscito a combinare molto.


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Agosto 2013)

Paradossalmente mi spiace davvero non sia andato via Allegri.
Avrei proprio voluto vedere questo Milan allenato da Seedorf.



iceman. ha scritto:


> Conte,Mourinho,Capello su 10 ne vincono 9 e l'altra la pareggiano.



Conte, che considero il miglior allenatore nel campionato italiano attualmente, non c'entra assolutamente nulla con gli altri 2 nomi per il momento.

- - - Updated - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Allegri non è perfetto, ma è un buon allenatore, l'unica cosa in cui è davvero carente per ora è la gestione delle partite che contano in europa, dove in tre anni non è quasi mai riuscito a combinare molto.



Sono d'accordissimo.


----------



## 2515 (13 Agosto 2013)

Allegri nelle partite big ha il "problema" di non avere un intermezzo. Se legge bene la gara la squadra può battere chiunque, inter, barça, arsenal (juve senza quel guardalinee maledetto), ma quando la partita si mette male da subito difficilmente riesce a riprenderla, a volte ci riesce, come ad udine l'anno scorso dove la squadra tornò in campo motivatissima. Se non azzecca i cambi in queste partite non riesce mai a fare una buona figura.

Diciamo che non sa ancora affrontare ogni situazione negativa, ma lui stesso ha detto che deve sempre migliorarsi come tecnico.

Comunque volete una differenza focale tra conte e allegri? Conte ha l'appoggio di cani e porci e gli comprano quello che vuole perché hanno 100 milioni da spendere quando arriva lui più lo stadio di proprietà, allegri dopo il primo anno s'è dovuto attaccare per colpa del silvio che, invece di comprare il bel regalo che aveva promesso a scudetto acquisito, che doveva essere il centrocampista che prendesse il posto di pirlo, se ne è fregato. E ciò nonostante è andato comunque vicino a vincere lo scudetto con aquilani e nocerino, con il primo infortunato per colpa dello staff medico non suo e poi la società per risparmiare 6 milioni non gli ha più permesso di schierarlo.


----------



## iceman. (13 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Paradossalmente mi spiace davvero non sia andato via Allegri.
> Avrei proprio voluto vedere questo Milan allenato da Seedorf.
> 
> 
> ...



Si, era giusto per rendere l'idea, nel senso come mentalità siamo li.

@Darren, Allegri lo scudetto con Ibra l'ha anche perso, senza contare che aveva Thiago, Van Bommel, e gente comunque rinomata a livello interazionale. Questo mi fa dedurre che non ha le bocce per allenare una squadra di prime donne.


----------



## iceman. (13 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Allegri nelle partite big ha il "problema" di non avere un intermezzo. Se legge bene la gara la squadra può battere chiunque, inter, barça, arsenal (juve senza quel guardalinee maledetto), ma quando la partita si mette male da subito difficilmente riesce a riprenderla, a volte ci riesce, come ad udine l'anno scorso dove la squadra tornò in campo motivatissima. Se non azzecca i cambi in queste partite non riesce mai a fare una buona figura.
> 
> Diciamo che non sa ancora affrontare ogni situazione negativa, ma lui stesso ha detto che deve sempre migliorarsi come tecnico.
> 
> Comunque volete una differenza focale tra conte e allegri? Conte ha l'appoggio di cani e porci e gli comprano quello che vuole perché hanno 100 milioni da spendere quando arriva lui più lo stadio di proprietà, allegri dopo il primo anno s'è dovuto attaccare per colpa del silvio che, invece di comprare il bel regalo che aveva promesso a scudetto acquisito, che doveva essere il centrocampista che prendesse il posto di pirlo, se ne è fregato. E ciò nonostante è andato comunque vicino a vincere lo scudetto con aquilani e nocerino, con il primo infortunato per colpa dello staff medico non suo e poi la società per risparmiare 6 milioni non gli ha più permesso di schierarlo.


 Lasciamo stare che la juve ha giocato benissimo e molti giocatori grazie a conte si son trasformati in squali affamati, ma anche qualora non avessimo comprato nessuno , avremmo dovuto temere la Juventus del 7° posto ? A parte Allegri poi siamo diventati una squadra da festaioli modaioli, tutti che arrivano in maserati e ferrari o a fare sfilate per d&g ,gucci,prada etc... ma dove sta oggi il Gattuso che scende in campo con la barba fino all'uccello che non si lava da 3 mesi perché l'unica cosa che gli interessava era giocare a pallone?


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Agosto 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Dal fatto che persino Gigi Maifredi avrebbe vinto col Milan lo scudetto nel 2012?



quello scudetto ci è stato rubato, non smetterò mai di pensarlo... e non è una tesi difensiva per allegri, avrei detto lo stesso per chiunque fosse stato seduto su quella panchina... per me non è stato un campionato molto diverso dal 2004-05 e 2005-06 che furono tolti alla giuve per ovvi motivi... è stato un campionato vinto da una squadra forte con un bravo allenatore, ma gli episodi a nostro sfavore sono stati a dir poco determinanti... e nonostante ciò abbiamo fatto 80 punti, ne avremmo meritati 8-10 in più


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Agosto 2013)

Ahhhhh il mister, quanto godo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Agosto 2013)

Il giorno in cui verrà esonerato sarà il giorno più bello della mia vita.
Allenatori perdenti come lui non ne ricordo.


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Il giorno in cui verrà esonerato sarà il giorno più bello della mia vita.
> Allenatori perdenti come lui non ne ricordo.



Eccallà 
Quale allenatore vorresti al suo posto?
Che sia fattibile però.


----------



## Jino (14 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Il giorno in cui verrà esonerato sarà il giorno più bello della mia vita.
> Allenatori perdenti come lui non ne ricordo.



Uh... ne ho visti anche di peggio al Milan...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Eccallà
> Quale allenatore vorresti al suo posto?
> Che sia fattibile però.



Donadoni


----------



## Djici (14 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> A parte Allegri poi siamo diventati una squadra da festaioli modaioli, tutti che arrivano in maserati e ferrari o a fare sfilate per d&g ,gucci,prada etc... ma dove sta oggi il Gattuso che scende in campo con la barba fino all'uccello che non si lava da 3 mesi perché l'unica cosa che gli interessava era giocare a pallone?



ma vorrei sapere : e colpa di allegri se i giocatori fanno sfilate... o se comprano la maserati ?


----------



## If Everyone Cared (14 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Quindi se il Milan non vince più è solamente colpa di Allegri che non è da Milan (e secondo me non lo è in assoluto, ma lo reputo un buon allenatore)?
> Se avessimo Guardiola al posto di Allegri vinceremmo tutto?



stavo semplicemente sottolineando la gravità di non aver compreso i motivi per cui è odiato allegri, dato che sono stati più e più volte elencati e argomentati. e nonostante tutto credo che non ti siano ancora chiari.
l'esempio di guardiola che c'entra? quindi uno juventino potendo scegliere avrebbe affidato comunque la juve del 2010/11 a delneri piuttosto che a conte perché la squadra non aveva i mezzi per poter competere per lo scudetto?


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Allegri nelle partite big ha il "problema" di non avere un intermezzo. Se legge bene la gara la squadra può battere chiunque, inter, barça, arsenal (juve senza quel guardalinee maledetto), ma quando la partita si mette male da subito difficilmente riesce a riprenderla, a volte ci riesce, come ad udine l'anno scorso dove la squadra tornò in campo motivatissima. Se non azzecca i cambi in queste partite non riesce mai a fare una buona figura.
> 
> Diciamo che non sa ancora affrontare ogni situazione negativa, ma lui stesso ha detto che deve sempre migliorarsi come tecnico.
> 
> Comunque volete una differenza focale tra conte e allegri? Conte ha l'appoggio di cani e porci e gli comprano quello che vuole perché hanno 100 milioni da spendere quando arriva lui più lo stadio di proprietà, allegri dopo il primo anno s'è dovuto attaccare per colpa del silvio che, invece di comprare il bel regalo che aveva promesso a scudetto acquisito, che doveva essere il centrocampista che prendesse il posto di pirlo, se ne è fregato. E ciò nonostante è andato comunque vicino a vincere lo scudetto con aquilani e nocerino, con il primo infortunato per colpa dello staff medico non suo e poi la società per risparmiare 6 milioni non gli ha più permesso di schierarlo.



Ma come fa ad azzeccare i cambi se ha solo 11 giocatori presentabili? Sostituisci Monto per chi? Nocerino? Sostituisci Poli per chi? Traore? Sostituisci De jong per chi? Muntari?

Questo Milan, Pazzini ed costant terzino a parte, non ha CAMBI UTILI. Tra i giocatori titolari e la panchina c'è una distanza troppo troppo troppo grande la differenza che c'è tra la terra e Giove... 

Questo Milan deve sperare che i De jong, i Poli i montolivo i Balo i Mexes i de sciglio i abbiati facepalm stiano sempre belli freschi... altrimenti non ci siamo


----------



## 2515 (14 Agosto 2013)

Allegri il merito maggiore che ha è di avere la fiducia di tutti i giocatori che non contino una sega, ogni giocatore importante nella squadra è dalla sua parte. Ora come ora tutte le colonne del Milan sono dalla sua parte, più tutti i giovani della rosa. Per Elsha è come un padre, Balotelli lo ritiene un grande allenatore e si è sempre schierato a favore della sua conferma, Montolivo, che è il nuovo capitano, è sempre stato con lui, dallo schifo iniziale alla rimonta, De Sciglio altrettanto, Niang pure. Constant neanche a parlarne, lo ha fatto diventare un giocatore decente, lo stesso vale per la coppia titolare difensiva.

Lui coi giovani a livello mentale ci sa fare molto se vede in loro le potenzialità e si capisce anche perché, anche adesso che Galliani vorrebbe fare l'avvoltoio su qualche prima punta a costo zero o quasi lui preferisce dare fiducia a Petagna. Ci metto la mano sul fuoco che anche Poli sarà sempre dalla sua.


----------



## Doctore (14 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Allegri il merito maggiore che ha è di avere la fiducia di tutti i giocatori che non contino una sega, ogni giocatore importante nella squadra è dalla sua parte. Ora come ora tutte le colonne del Milan sono dalla sua parte, più tutti i giovani della rosa. Per Elsha è come un padre, Balotelli lo ritiene un grande allenatore e si è sempre schierato a favore della sua conferma, Montolivo, che è il nuovo capitano, è sempre stato con lui, dallo schifo iniziale alla rimonta, De Sciglio altrettanto, Niang pure. Constant neanche a parlarne, lo ha fatto diventare un giocatore decente, lo stesso vale per la coppia titolare difensiva.
> 
> Lui coi giovani a livello mentale ci sa fare molto se vede in loro le potenzialità e si capisce anche perché, anche adesso che Galliani vorrebbe fare l'avvoltoio su qualche prima punta a costo zero o quasi lui preferisce dare fiducia a Petagna. Ci metto la mano sul fuoco che anche Poli sarà sempre dalla sua.


mi hai fatto piangere...
Quoto alla grande.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (14 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Allegri il merito maggiore che ha è di avere la fiducia di tutti i giocatori che non contino una sega, ogni giocatore importante nella squadra è dalla sua parte. Ora come ora tutte le colonne del Milan sono dalla sua parte, più tutti i giovani della rosa. Per Elsha è come un padre, Balotelli lo ritiene un grande allenatore e si è sempre schierato a favore della sua conferma, Montolivo, che è il nuovo capitano, è sempre stato con lui, dallo schifo iniziale alla rimonta, De Sciglio altrettanto, Niang pure. Constant neanche a parlarne, lo ha fatto diventare un giocatore decente, lo stesso vale per la coppia titolare difensiva.
> 
> Lui coi giovani a livello mentale ci sa fare molto se vede in loro le potenzialità e si capisce anche perché, anche adesso che Galliani vorrebbe fare l'avvoltoio su qualche prima punta a costo zero o quasi lui preferisce dare fiducia a Petagna. Ci metto la mano sul fuoco che anche Poli sarà sempre dalla sua.



Sinceramente frega nulla del parere dei giocatori. Pensassero a giocare solo.


----------



## 2515 (15 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente frega nulla del parere dei giocatori. Pensassero a giocare solo.



frega nulla? Al giorno d'oggi se stai sui cosiddetti a chi conta nello spogliatoio non duri, neanche se ti chiami mourinho.
Anche Sacchi ebbe problemi del genere e faceva un calcio stupendo in una squadra fenomenale. Lo ha detto anche Baresi che la gente era stanca dei suoi allenamenti che, per quanto utili, erano troppo massacranti, per non parlare del conflitto con van basten.
Al giorno d'oggi conta molto più di prima, un allenatore ben voluto da chi valga più di una sega in spogliatoio ci pensi 100 volte prima di cacciarlo.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (15 Agosto 2013)

Se c'è un buon clima nello spogliatoio è anche merito della società e dei giocatori stessi. Comunque questo clima di benevolenza l'ha ottenuto facendo fuori Seedorf, Pirlo, Ambro, Ronaldinho, Inzaghi. I giocatori di oggi sono tutti o giovani o nuovi acquisti senza una gran carriera alle spalle, ovvio che non si possono permettere alcun malumore.
Quello che aveva più malumore è il Faraone, il più sostituito della serie A, e guarda caso era sul mercato.


----------



## 2515 (15 Agosto 2013)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Se c'è un buon clima nello spogliatoio è anche merito della società e dei giocatori stessi. Comunque questo clima di benevolenza l'ha ottenuto facendo fuori Seedorf, Pirlo, Ambro, Ronaldinho, Inzaghi. I giocatori di oggi sono tutti o giovani o nuovi acquisti senza una gran carriera alle spalle, ovvio che non si possono permettere alcun malumore.
> Quello che aveva più malumore è il Faraone, il più sostituito della serie A, e guarda caso era sul mercato.



malumore El Shaarawy? sia lui che i genitori non facevano che dire quanto fossero contenti di Allegri. E più sostituito, ma grazie al cielo direi anche. Faceva 12 chilometri a partita, se non l'avesse sostituito spesso per farlo rifiatare sarebbe crollato due mesi prima, senza considerare il fatto che El Shaarawy non va mai spinto oltre il limite, ricordiamoci la sua tendinopatia al ginocchio. Ed era sul mercato soltanto per una ragione, era l'unico che potesse interessare ad altre squadre. Balo era appena arrivato ed era incedibile, robinho e boateng due cessi che nessuno voleva, nessun altro in squadra poteva interessare per fare cassa.
Facendo fuori? La società ha fatto una scelta, era ora di andare avanti, e questa scelta andava fatta anni fa, quando quei giocatori valevano abbastanza da poter prendere i loro giovani sostituti. Seedorf nell'ultimo anno al milan è stato penoso, Pirlo se avessi saputo prima quanto fosse marcio l'avrei buttato fuori dal milan subito dopo la Champions del 2007, la sua "consolazione" per non essere andato a Madrid, guai a criticare Allegri per aver contribuito al suo sfanculamento. E tra l'altro Pirlo non combinava più nulla di buono da tre anni ormai, da quella finale di Champions. Inzaghi ormai non ce la faceva più dai, si era pure spaccato per mesi e mesi nel campionato precedente al suo addio, se ti lamenti del suo addio a 38 anni allora tanto vale giocare con i 60enni in campo. Ronaldinho è andato via perché era ingrassato come un bue e non correva nemmeno in allenamento, e se uno in allenamento non corre nemmeno non si merita di giocare, filosofia di allegri che per me è sacrosanta, guadagni milioni, il minimo che puoi fare è sudarti il posto in campo, invece di coccolarti le leccate al deretano del presidente che ti adora. Ambrosini ha fatto il suo tempo, non mi pare sia mai andato contro allegri poi, la sua fine nel milan l'ha decretata con l'espulsione col siena, un capitano in un momento così delicatissimo della stagione non può farsi espellere in modo tanto stupido, non può.
Ibra di Allegri non s'è mai lamentato, Thiago nemmeno, Nesta neanche, Van Bommel neppure e questi non mi sembrano inferiori ai senatori in quanto a personalità. Ibra infatti dal milan non voleva andare via, thiago neppure, nesta gli hanno chiesto di rimanere ma ha deciso di andare via lui perché ha capito che era il momento, van bommel si sapeva che voleva tornare al suo psv per chiudere la carriera, ma ha pianto andando via. Poi se provi a dirmi che balotelli non è una testa dura da gestire allora tanti saluti, sto qua manco Mourinho l'ha tenuto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Agosto 2013)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> facendo fuori Seedorf, Pirlo, Ambro, Ronaldinho, Inzaghi



Gli sarò eternamente grato, era ora di dare un colpo di spugna, tra quelli che hai citato ci sono delle persone che da anni non pensavano più al Milan ma solo a loro stessi.


----------



## pennyhill (15 Agosto 2013)

Non so se è colpa del calciomercato, che per il momento non offre spunti (come Allegri utilizzerebbe tizio o caio), o del fatto che comunque sta per iniziare la quarta stagione al Milan, quindi non c’è l’interesse che può esserci su Mazzarri, Benitez e Garcia, da parte dei loro nuovi tifosi, ma il suo topic è uno dei più noiosi sul forum.  Si parla di Zaccheroni, di Tognaccini  , di giocatori andati via anni fa, di campionati ormai andati in archivio.
C'è necessità di partite ufficiali. 

OT: E comunque Weah non l'avrebbe mai vinto il pallone d'oro se non fosse arrivato da capocannoniere della Champions.
Champions, che quell'anno vinse un grandissimo collettivo, dove era difficile individuare chi premiare. Avesse vinto il Milan, era l'anno giusto per Maldini. 
Chiudo OT


----------



## runner (17 Agosto 2013)

comunque alla fine giocherà sempre con i tre attaccanti larghi....


----------



## Djici (17 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> comunque alla fine giocherà sempre con i tre attaccanti larghi....



e sarebbe stato ridicolo cambiare


----------



## folletto (17 Agosto 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma come fa ad azzeccare i cambi se ha solo 11 giocatori presentabili? Sostituisci Monto per chi? Nocerino? Sostituisci Poli per chi? Traore? Sostituisci De jong per chi? Muntari?
> 
> Questo Milan, Pazzini ed costant terzino a parte, non ha CAMBI UTILI. Tra i giocatori titolari e la panchina c'è una distanza troppo troppo troppo grande la differenza che c'è tra la terra e Giove...
> 
> Questo Milan deve sperare che i De jong, i Poli i montolivo i Balo i Mexes i de sciglio i abbiati facepalm stiano sempre belli freschi... altrimenti non ci siamo



Quoto anche le virgole.

Il mister è ancora sulla panchina del Milan per 2 motivi:

1 lo stesso per cui il nostro mercato è vicino allo ZERO assoluto

2 perché quando le cose andranno male sarà colpa sua, e perché se dovessero andare benino "doveva fare di più"

Vorrei tantissimo, anche se non ci spero manco un pò, che il Milan vinca qualcosa e che, a quel, punto il mister saluti tutti mandando chi di dovere in quel posto


----------



## iceman. (20 Agosto 2013)

Manco abbiamo iniziato e già mi sta facendo girare le balle, nocerino per poli , poi a fine partita me la spiega.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Manco abbiamo iniziato e già mi sta facendo girare le balle, nocerino per poli , poi a fine partita me la spiega.



giocherà Muntari a sinistra perché è squalificato in campionato... Poli è mezz'ala destra...


----------



## iceman. (20 Agosto 2013)

Eh manco avessimo gli Iniesta in rosa..Poli bisogna farlo giocare.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Agosto 2013)

Gia ha fatto la prima allegrata; se non passiamo il preliminare almeno avrò la soddisfazione di vederlo marcire in qualche squadretta.


----------



## Jino (20 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Gia ha fatto la prima allegrata; se non passiamo il preliminare almeno avrò la soddisfazione di vederlo marcire in qualche squadretta.



Io sono abituato a contare i morti dopo la guerra. Allegrata, ancora prima che inizi la partita e già l'ha fatta?! Eddai.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io sono abituato a contare i morti dopo la guerra. Allegrata, ancora prima che inizi la partita e già l'ha fatta?! Eddai.



Nocerino/Muntari in campo al posto di Poli è un'allegrata, dai.


----------



## 2515 (20 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Nocerino/Muntari in campo al posto di Poli è un'allegrata, dai.



anch'io preferisco 1000 volte Poli, ma mi aspettavo questa mossa per tre ragioni.
1) Poli è appena arrivato e non è un pezzo grosso, quindi vuole evitargli pressioni.
2) Nelle amichevoli ha giocato solo una o due volte mezzala sinistra e a causa degli europei non ha praticamente mai giocato con montolivo, in pratica de jong montolivo e poli sarebbe la prima volta che giocherebbero insieme una partita, mai neanche in amichevole e questo per i movimenti può essere un problema.
3) Allegri vuole sempre avere un cambio valido dalla panchina per reparto, in modo da poter alzare il tasso tecnico quando il fiato inizia a diminuire. Diciamo che se la sfida dovesse andare per le lunghe senza sbloccarsi e devi cambiare qualcosa e hai già poli in campo che fai? Metti Nocerino o Muntari per cambiare a tuo favore la partita? E' evidente che non vuole giocarsi tutte le carte subito.


----------



## Ale (20 Agosto 2013)

eh ma sulla tesi di allegri c'e' scritto che lui gradisce i giocatori tecnici.. evidentemente è meglio muntari di poli..

- - - Aggiornato - - -



2515 ha scritto:


> anch'io preferisco 1000 volte Poli, ma mi aspettavo questa mossa per tre ragioni.
> 1) Poli è appena arrivato e non è un pezzo grosso, quindi vuole evitargli pressioni.
> 2) Nelle amichevoli ha giocato solo una o due volte mezzala sinistra e a causa degli europei non ha praticamente mai giocato con montolivo, in pratica de jong montolivo e poli sarebbe la prima volta che giocherebbero insieme una partita, mai neanche in amichevole e questo per i movimenti può essere un problema.
> 3) Allegri vuole sempre avere un cambio valido dalla panchina per reparto, in modo da poter alzare il tasso tecnico quando il fiato inizia a diminuire. Diciamo che se la sfida dovesse andare per le lunghe senza sbloccarsi e devi cambiare qualcosa e hai già poli in campo che fai? Metti Nocerino o Muntari per cambiare a tuo favore la partita? E' evidente che non vuole giocarsi tutte le carte subito.



d'altra parte se ti giochi le carte migliori subito hai maggiore probabilita di passare in vantaggio, no?


----------



## 2515 (20 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> eh ma sulla tesi di allegri c'e' scritto che lui gradisce i giocatori tecnici.. evidentemente è meglio muntari di poli..
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



sì ma non giochiamo contro le squadrette da bassa classifica del campionato italiano dove puoi permetterti di giocare all'attacco subito. Il psv è una squadra veloce, brava sulle fasce e nel contropiede.

Io sono d'accordo che Poli lo vorrei schierato dall'inizio, ma Allegri è uno che ha sempre predicato una sola cosa da quando è arrivato: equilibrio. Per tanto non mi stupisco che non schieri poli che non ha mai giocato neanche due minuti con montolivo neppure in amichevole. E montolivo è quello che fa gioco nel milan, ogni giocatore deve essere abituato al suo ritmo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> 3) Allegri vuole sempre avere un cambio valido dalla panchina per reparto, in modo da poter alzare il tasso tecnico quando il fiato inizia a diminuire. Diciamo che se la sfida dovesse andare per le lunghe senza sbloccarsi e devi cambiare qualcosa e hai già poli in campo che fai? Metti Nocerino o Muntari per cambiare a tuo favore la partita? E' evidente che non vuole giocarsi tutte le carte subito.


Tipico di Allegri


----------



## 2515 (20 Agosto 2013)

Io non mi preoccupo comunque, si prenderà la maglia da titolare, come hanno fatto tutti quelli che se la sono meritata.


----------



## SuperMilan (20 Agosto 2013)

Boh, stiamo a vedere, ricordo molti allenatori che piazzano in panchina durante le prima partite ufficiali nuovi acquisti. Certo, in precampionato Poli ha giocato molto bene, la scelta mi lascia perplesso.


----------



## Superdinho80 (20 Agosto 2013)

se muntari fa quello che deve fare non ci sono problemi, va bene anche lui, muntari ha forza fisica e a centrocampo con loro che sono piccoletti potrebbe fare la differenza, vedrete


----------



## iceman. (20 Agosto 2013)

Muntari non sa fare nulla,nulla con tutto il rispetto.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Agosto 2013)

Grande allenatore, ancora una volta crea un gioco spumeggiante e non fa errori di formazione. Mitico, grande, immenso!


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Agosto 2013)

Prestazioni sontuose dei suoi pupilli,as always.


----------



## iceman. (20 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Grande allenatore, ancora una volta crea un gioco spumeggiante e non fa errori di formazione. Mitico, grande, immenso!



Ehh ma erano più avanti nella condizione
Ehh ma siamo scarsi
Ehhh ma molti si sono uniti più tardi al gruppo
Ehh ma le riserve son quelle che sono

Manco avessimo incontrato l'Udinese, neanche il Barcellona.....ma va bene così ha fatto più punti di tutti in 3 anni. Grande mister


----------



## iceman. (20 Agosto 2013)

Abbiamo giocato un buon calcio" appena sentito.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Abbiamo giocato un buon calcio" appena sentito.



Dice sempre le stesse cose nelle interiviste, è zero.


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Abbiamo giocato un buon calcio" appena sentito.



Quello oppure "i ragazzi hanno fatto una buona partita".
È come Emilio Robot,ha un paio di frasi pre-caricate.


----------



## iceman. (20 Agosto 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Quello oppure "i ragazzi hanno fatto una buona partita".
> È come Emilio Robot,ha un paio di frasi pre-caricate.



haahhaahhhahah
"Abbiamo giocato discretamente bene"


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Agosto 2013)

muntari al posto di poli

questo vuol dire tutto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Agosto 2013)

Il senso dello sparare a zero dopo la prima partita della stagione a fine agosto...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il senso dello sparare a zero dopo la prima partita della stagione a fine agosto...



Si discutevano le allegrate, quelle ci son sempre; agosto, ottobre, gennaio, marzo..


----------



## iceman. (20 Agosto 2013)

Non si tratta di sparare a zero, perché su 50 stagionali, 45 le giochiamo così, è così da 3 anni ormai, ma possiamo discuterne per ore tanto per te sarà sempre un buon allenatore, per me sarà sempre un pessimo allenatore, però secondo me vinciamo la Champions e non sto scherzando, saremo la cenerentola di questa Champions, ho questa sensazione.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Non si tratta di sparare a zero, perché su 50 stagionali, 45 le giochiamo così, è così da 3 anni ormai, ma possiamo discuterne per ore tanto per te sarà sempre un buon allenatore, per me sarà sempre un pessimo allenatore, però secondo me vinciamo la Champions e non sto scherzando, saremo la cenerentola di questa Champions, ho questa sensazione.



Le cenerentole vincono la Champions una volta ogni 100 anni, questo Milan dal Bayern, Barcellona, Real Madrid ne becca minimo 5.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Si discutevano le allegrate, quelle ci son sempre; agosto, ottobre, gennaio, marzo..


Allegrate, come se fosse un marmocchio dal quale si aspettano le cavolate. Per me c'è ben poco da discutere su Allegri in PSV-Milan.


iceman. ha scritto:


> Non si tratta di sparare a zero, perché su 50 stagionali, 45 le giochiamo così, è così da 3 anni ormai


Questo è un tantinello esagerato  


iceman. ha scritto:


> ma possiamo discuterne per ore tanto per te sarà sempre un buon allenatore, per me sarà sempre un pessimo allenatore


Il problema non è discutere su Allegri allenatore in generale, allora sarebbe come dici tu, il problema è iniziare già a discutere Allegri su PSV-Milan.


iceman. ha scritto:


> però secondo me vinciamo la Champions e non sto scherzando, saremo la cenerentola di questa Champions, ho questa sensazione.


----------



## andre (20 Agosto 2013)

Vorrei sapere quali altri allenatori dopo un'andata di CL fuori casa finita 1-1 direbbero che la loro squadra ha giocato male e fatto schifo, vorrei proprio saperlo.


----------



## iceman. (20 Agosto 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> Vorrei sapere quali altri allenatori dopo un'andata di CL fuori casa finita 1-1 direbbero che la loro squadra ha giocato male e fatto schifo, vorrei proprio saperlo.



Usciamo a fare caroselli per aver pareggiato?


----------



## andre (20 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Usciamo a fare caroselli per aver pareggiato?



Ma cosa c'entra fare i caroselli?


----------



## 2515 (20 Agosto 2013)

scusate ma in sta partita ci sono stati due miracoli del portiere del psv e una del loro difensore, più una papera di abbiati. Questo ha determinato il risultato. Se finiva 4-0 per noi non c'era da stupirsi, che colpa ne ha allegri? Di aver messo Abbiati in campo al posto di Coppola?


----------



## andre (20 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> scusate ma in sta partita ci sono stati due miracoli del portiere del psv e una del loro difensore, più una papera di abbiati. Questo ha determinato il risultato. Se finiva 4-0 non c'era da stupirsi, che colpa ne ha allegri? Di aver messo Abbiati in campo al posto di Coppola?



ma tra l'altro nessun allenatore sano di mente andrebbe a dire che abbiam giocato male (nel caso fosse vero), ben sapendo che manca ancora l'andata e che la qualificazione non è di certo assicurata


----------



## 2515 (20 Agosto 2013)

il suo unico errore è stato Muntari al posto di Poli. Perché di fatto le sue altre uniche idee Emanuelson e Boateng non sono state dannose per la squadra. BOateng è stato avulso al gioco, giusto, ma non è che abbia fatto i soliti mille tiri, ha avuto una sola occasione da gol e l'ha buttata con un tiro da fuori improbabile, anzi visto che si è fatto male ha solo che fatto bene a metterlo in campo. Emanuelson ha retto bene da terzino invece, non pensavo riuscisse tanto a tenere la posizione e a non andare troppo in avanti.

A parte questo allegri non ha colpa se il portiere titolare fa una cavolata delle sue e se il portiere e i difensori avversari fanno i miracoli su elsha. Due gli deviano il tiro, su uno il portiere gli impedisce il tiro dritto uscendo benissimo e su un altro con un dito alza il tiro perfetto di balotelli.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> scusate ma in sta partita ci sono stati due miracoli del portiere del psv e una del loro difensore, più una papera di abbiati. Questo ha determinato il risultato. Se finiva 4-0 per noi non c'era da stupirsi, che colpa ne ha allegri? Di aver messo Abbiati in campo al posto di Coppola?



Ma quale 4-0, pareggio giustissimo. Anche loro hanno avuto delle occasioni.


----------



## 2515 (21 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma quale 4-0, pareggio giustissimo. Anche loro hanno avuto delle occasioni.



loro hanno tirato tutte pallonate su abbiati a parte la traversa, tutti tiri addosso al portiere. Contro di noi tre miracoli invece.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (21 Agosto 2013)

È veramente fesso.

Primo cambio all'ottantesimo (anche se i nostri giocatori avevano la lingua da fuori),Boateng attaccante e Poli (che ha come unica colpa quella di aver fatto due assist in questo precampionato,ergo è troppo tecnico per Allegri) in panchina per lo scarsissimo Muntari.


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Agosto 2013)

La scelta di Muntari l'ha azzeccata invece, eccome, nei primi 10 minuti senza di lui lo prendevamo il gol, garantito al limone.


----------



## Dexter (21 Agosto 2013)

comunque è gravissimo che in tre anni non è riuscito a dare un'impronta di gioco. giochiamo sempre a caso,totalmente.


----------



## iceman. (22 Agosto 2013)

Che dite, la vinciamo almeno la prima?


----------



## Tobi (22 Agosto 2013)

Il gioco con gli scarpari non lo puoi avere, vediamo quest'anno con poli insieme a de jong e montolivo e semmai dovvesse arrivare Eriksen.. a quel punto se continueremo a non avere uno straccio di gioco sara da togliere a pedate


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Agosto 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Il gioco con gli scarpari non lo puoi avere, vediamo quest'anno con poli insieme a de jong e montolivo e semmai dovvesse arrivare Eriksen.. a quel punto se continueremo a non avere uno straccio di gioco sara da togliere a pedate



Quando si parla di gioco mi tiro sempre fuori dalle discussioni ma...

In tre anni non hai mai visto gioco ?


----------



## Doctore (22 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> comunque è gravissimo che in tre anni non è riuscito a dare un'impronta di gioco. giochiamo sempre a caso,totalmente.


esiste un allenatore di calcio che è riuscito a dare un impronta di gioco con dei bidoni a centrocampo?


----------



## Principe (24 Agosto 2013)

Indecente ogni anno peggio


----------



## iceman. (24 Agosto 2013)

Che schifo, 3 anni che si gioca così, 0 giocate, 0 schemi, bisogna aggrapparsi a balotelli.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Agosto 2013)

[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION]

Sei già stato richiamato più volte. Al prossimo intervento di questo tipo vai fuori per un mese.


----------



## Tobi (24 Agosto 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Quando si parla di gioco mi tiro sempre fuori dalle discussioni ma...
> 
> In tre anni non hai mai visto gioco ?



No ma l alibi puo essere che aveva scarpari in mediana, vediamo quest anno


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Agosto 2013)

Fa piacere vedere che è stato fatto un duro lavoro estivo sui calci piazzati......................


----------



## iceman. (24 Agosto 2013)

Non ne azzecca una


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Agosto 2013)

Il gioco alla Allegri invidiato da tutto il mondo: palla lunga a Balotelli/Ibrahimovic. Che è poi lo stesso gioco del Verona, solo che loro hanno Toni. 

Poi tra 3-4 mesi inizierà la rimonta e si tornerà a sentire robe del tipo: "Con una squadra di scarpari ha fatto un rimontone e ci ha portati in Champions" LOL


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Agosto 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Fa piacere vedere che è stato fatto un duro lavoro estivo sui calci piazzati......................



Mexes non sa marcare, e non glielo può insegnare Allegri a 30 anni. L'unica colpa che ha è quella di metterlo in campo, ma se non lo facesse dovremmo giocare con Bonera, o Silvestre. Non mi pare un passo avanti.


----------



## iceman. (24 Agosto 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Il gioco alla Allegri invidiato da tutto il mondo: palla lunga a Balotelli/Ibrahimovic. Che è poi lo stesso gioco del Verona, solo che loro hanno Toni.
> 
> Poi tra 3-4 mesi inizierà la rimonta e si tornerà a sentire robe del tipo: "Con una squadra di scarpari ha fatto un rimontone e ci ha portati in Champions" LOL



Si, infatti ma vabbè è un fenomeno a prescindere, nel bene e nel male


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Agosto 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mexes non sa marcare, e non glielo può insegnare Allegri a 30 anni. L'unica colpa che ha è quella di metterlo in campo, ma se non lo facesse dovremmo giocare con Bonera, o Silvestre. Non mi pare un passo avanti.



Le marcature e la disposizione difensiva all'interno dell'area non le decide Mexes.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Agosto 2013)

Eh ma povero Allegri,ci vogliono Ljajic,Eriksen,Sakho e Fabregas per battere il Verona


----------



## iceman. (24 Agosto 2013)

Il nuovo Capello 
Secondo solo a Mourinho


----------



## iceman. (24 Agosto 2013)

Ha fatto più punti di tutti in 3 anni


----------



## Ale (24 Agosto 2013)

si ma seedorf sarebbe stato un rischio..


----------



## admin (24 Agosto 2013)

Il discorso è sempre quello: l'allenatore ha le sue colpe, ma la squadra è scandalosa.

I tanti "giovani" strapompati da Galliani e dalla critica non giocherebbero manco nel Verona


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Agosto 2013)

I cambi sono una perla


----------



## iceman. (24 Agosto 2013)

Ma non possiamo manco perdere ogni anno partite contro cesena,bologna,chievo, siena ...dai se ne deve andare.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Agosto 2013)

Quando se ne andrà farò i salti di gioia...
E' un vero miracolo che ancora alleni il Milan questo.


----------



## iceman. (24 Agosto 2013)

Se volete apro un topic in news e rassegna stampa, tanto dirà "nel nostro momento migliore abbiamo subito gol, la squadra ha creato occasioni, ha giocato bene, sono soddisfatto, dobbiamo migliorare , adesso pensiamo solo al psv"


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Se volete apro un topic in news e rassegna stampa, tanto dirà "nel nostro momento migliore abbiamo subito gol, la squadra ha creato occasioni, ha giocato bene, sono soddisfatto, dobbiamo migliorare , adesso pensiamo solo al psv"





Ma tanto qualcuno che lo difende ci sarà ancora


----------



## iceman. (24 Agosto 2013)

Ah mi son dimenticato "Più rispetto per Mister Allegri"


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Agosto 2013)

Dovrebbe avere la dignità di dimettersi questo mezzo uomo, ho finito gli insulti.


----------



## iceman. (24 Agosto 2013)

Ma che si dimette, se passa col psv gli rinnovano pure il contratto a sto cesso ipermegalattico


----------



## Principe (24 Agosto 2013)

Difendetelo adesso , difendetelo se ci riuscite.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Farsi ridicolizzare dai nostri rivali storici vai al Sassuolo sei un somaro


----------



## iceman. (24 Agosto 2013)

L'Hellas era più avanti nella preparazione


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Agosto 2013)

Ci vogliono gli acquisti,il Verona è troppo forteh!1!!!1!


----------



## #Dodo90# (24 Agosto 2013)

Questo è capare di farci uscire con il PSV mercoledì


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Agosto 2013)

Solita partenza sprint 

Ma è possibile che quest'uomo non riesca in nessun modo a presentare una squadra decente ad inizio stagione?Oh,nemmeno nell'anno dei preliminari...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Agosto 2013)

Galliani ha già pronto il rinnovo


----------



## iceman. (24 Agosto 2013)

Ma questo non sa fare un accidenti di nulla, a malapena sa parlare, che cesso.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Agosto 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ci vogliono gli acquisti,il Verona è troppo forteh!1!!!1!



Hanno anche il top player Toni, troppo forti per noi!!1!!11


----------



## iceman. (24 Agosto 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Galliani ha già pronto il rinnovo



L'allenatore del cuore "cit


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Agosto 2013)

no ma adesso facciamogli pure il regalo assecondandolo e comprando i suoi cessi preferiti del cagliari. 

mai come in queste occasioni spero che silvio abbia un colpo di testa e cacci sto incompetente, anche a stagione già iniziata, frega niente.


----------



## Jino (24 Agosto 2013)

Beh mercoledi è davanti al bivio. Non può fallire.


----------



## Principe (24 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh mercoledi è davanti al bivio. Non può fallire.



Passare con il Psv e' ordinaria amministrazione , si merita di essere cacciato per quanto è' molle la squadra prima ancora che per l'assenza di gioco . È' un fallito totale


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Agosto 2013)

Chissa se Dumbaghi è ancora dalla sua parte.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Agosto 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Hanno anche il top player Toni, troppo forti per noi!!1!!11



Toni che sui calci d'angolo veniva sistematicamente lasciato solo. Troppo furbo Allegri


----------



## Jino (24 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Chissa se Dumbaghi è ancora dalla sua parte.



Non esser sempre cosi tragico. Ognuno può esser della sua opinione, può piacere o non piacere, ma certo non è la partita di stasera che sancisce una stagione. 

Quella di mercoledi prossimo piuttosto lo è.


----------



## Gnagnazio (24 Agosto 2013)

Allegri, tutti voi l'avete difeso quando c'era la possibilità di cacciarlo via. Alla fine, stesso NON-gioco e difesa di m*erda . E' un mediocre ed un scarso allenatore. Ricordate bene che con questo qui, non vinceremo mai niente.


----------



## Mithos (24 Agosto 2013)

E' un inetto cosmico..Ogni anno è una fotocopia..Ma vaff....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non esser sempre cosi tragico. Ognuno può esser della sua opinione, può piacere o non piacere, ma certo non è la partita di stasera che sancisce una stagione.
> 
> Quella di mercoledi prossimo piuttosto lo è.



Vabbè dai se passa il preliminare contro i giovanotti del PSV non è certo perchè è un bravo allenatore.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Allegri, tutti voi l'avete difeso quando c'era la possibilità di cacciarlo via. Alla fine stesso gioco. E' un mediocre ed un scarso allenatore. Ricordate bene che con questo qui, non vinceremo mai niente.



Tutti erano favorevoli al suo rinnovo, solo io e iceman lo abbiamo sempre detestato.


----------



## DannySa (24 Agosto 2013)

Quando si vince o si pareggia: abbiamo giocato una buona partita, bravi i ragazzi.
Quando si perde male: abbiamo giocato male, sconfitta giusta.
L'allenatore più banale del mondo, il più inutile e impreparato, uno che con una rosa sulla carta superiore riesce a far sembrare l'altra squadra tremendamente più forte, cos'altro c'è da dire.
Meno male che mercoledì non può fallire, tanto mi sa che continua così (con Balotelli in squadra cioè quello che per la società vale il terzo posto pure giocando senza difesa e con un centrocampo ridicolo) viene cacciato quest'anno, è una serie A molto più difficile questa e partire male anche quest'anno sarà gravissimo.


----------



## Jino (24 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai se passa il preliminare contro i giovanotti del PSV non è certo perchè è un bravo allenatore.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Non è quello che intendevo dire! Mi chiedevo solo perchè si debbano scrivere messaggi catastrofici perchè abbiam perso una partita di campionato, che spiace ovvio, ma non decide una stagione. A differenza di mercoledi prossimo.


----------



## Principe (24 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai se passa il preliminare contro i giovanotti del PSV non è certo perchè è un bravo allenatore.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Anche io e altri


----------



## Gnagnazio (24 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Tutti erano favorevoli al suo rinnovo, solo io e iceman lo abbiamo sempre detestato.



Non ho MAI voluto il suo rinnovo. Ero l'unico a preferire Seedorf sulla panchina.


----------



## Principe (24 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non è quello che intendevo dire! Mi chiedevo solo perchè si debbano scrivere messaggi catastrofici perchè abbiam perso una partita di campionato, che spiace ovvio, ma non decide una stagione. A differenza di mercoledi prossimo.



Perché non è' certo aver perso una partita , altrimenti messa così e' assurdo esonerare un allenatore , e' per l'assenza totale di cattiveria di gioco di personalità , la mancata reazione , tutto e' un allenatore ridicolo . La differenza e' che alcuni se ne sono accorti anni fa o prima o più tutti ne dovranno prendere atto .


----------



## dyablo65 (24 Agosto 2013)

Vattene


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Agosto 2013)

Voglio vedere se riesce nell'impresa di non passare il preliminare.
Mi pare che da quando esistano il Milan li abbia sempre superati no?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non è quello che intendevo dire! Mi chiedevo solo perchè si debbano scrivere messaggi catastrofici perchè abbiam perso una partita di campionato, che spiace ovvio, ma non decide una stagione. A differenza di mercoledi prossimo.



Vabbè dai, il tifo è cosi. Ora a caldo è difficile essere obiettivi, siamo tutti incazzati neri.


----------



## Tobi (24 Agosto 2013)

stasera ha toppato alla grande a livello tattico.. squadra spaccata in ogni reparto.. non puoi fare pressing solo con le punte e le due mezz'ali e poi tutti gli altri restano schiacciati in difesa..
inoltre la cosa bella è che lui predica sempre un gioco in verticale e mai in orizzontale eppure giochiamo 70 minuti in orizzontale e in verticale qualche lancio sperando in balotelli..
anche oggi si è vista l'assenza di movimenti offensivi.. nessuno che andava all'incontro quando il centrocampista teneva palla, nessun taglio dietro i difensori, nessun'incrocio tra le punte.. nulla.. e mai una volta che i terzini abbiano attaccato lo spazio senza palla.. sempre a ricevere il pallone con l'uomo d'avanti. Max cosi non va


----------



## Jino (24 Agosto 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Perché non è' certo aver perso una partita , altrimenti messa così e' assurdo esonerare un allenatore , e' per l'assenza totale di cattiveria di gioco di personalità , la mancata reazione , tutto e' un allenatore ridicolo . La differenza e' che alcuni se ne sono accorti anni fa o prima o più tutti ne dovranno prendere atto .



E' un allenatore mediocre, si sa, ma non si può nascondere quanta gente non sia da Milan! Eddai, Nocerino è stato un fantasma, Constant non ha mai passato la metà campo, Niang gioca a calcio?! 

Allegri è un allenatorino. Ma gente a gente come Niang chiedi il gioco corale, di squadra? A Nocerino?!


----------



## Principe (24 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' un allenatore mediocre, si sa, ma non si può nascondere quanta gente non sia da Milan! Eddai, Nocerino è stato un fantasma, Constant non ha mai passato la metà campo, Niang gioca a calcio?!
> 
> Allegri è un allenatorino. Ma gente a gente come Niang chiedi il gioco corale, di squadra? A Nocerino?!



Che la squadra abbia elementi indecenti e' evidente , però giochiamo contro il Verona , io mi aspetto solo che il mio allenatore mi faccia vincere contro chi è' più scarso nulla di più , che limiti gli errori , ma soprattutto quando hai limiti tecnici devi mangiarti il campo non pascolare per il campo , questa e' totale responsabilità di allegri


----------



## Jino (24 Agosto 2013)

Un allenatore è chiaramente decisivo nella mentalità della squadra. Ha delle colpe, sono d'accordo. Qualche elemento però credo sia un caso perso, non hanno proprio la mentalità e la stoffa del grande giocatore, la testa del vincitore.


----------



## Tobi (24 Agosto 2013)

Jino la colpa stasera ce l ha proprio l'allenatore..
Intanto non mi spiego perchè ha fatto quel cambio dove ha fatto uscire el sharaawy per mettere un terzino e farlo giocare in attacco.. poi ha fatto uscire constant e ha messo robinho e ha spostato emanuelson dietro.. non poteva fare direttamente el sharaawy per robinho senza sprecare 1 cambio?
poi il gioco corale è fatto di MOVIMENTI. dove sono questi movimenti?
partiamo dai terzini: non attaccano mai lo spazio senza palla.. mai.. sempre a ricevere la palla sul piede con l'uomo davanti da superare.. mai che ricevano un pallone in corsa.
i centrocampisti: non fanno un inserimento..non calciano mai da fuori sempre passaggi in orizzontale o crossi in mezzo a campanile, lenti che non servono a nulla.. anzi ti fanno prendere contropiedi
gli attaccanti: mai un taglio ad aggirare i difensori, mai uno che viene all'incontro del pallone e l'altro che va in profondita, mai una triangolazione, mai uno movimento ad incrociare sui calci d'angolo.. queste cose chi te li deve dare? a mio avviso il mister..


----------



## DannySa (24 Agosto 2013)

La cosa più terribile era vedere i contropiedi del Verona e la squadra che camminava allegramente direi rischiando più volte il 3-1.
Senza la minima reazione, tra azioni confuse e sfiga assurda, quest'anno se non fa un filotto di vittorie dall'inizio mi sa che il Berlusca finalmente lo esonera.


----------



## Jino (24 Agosto 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Jino la colpa stasera ce l ha proprio l'allenatore..
> Intanto non mi spiego perchè ha fatto quel cambio dove ha fatto uscire el sharaawy per mettere un terzino e farlo giocare in attacco.. poi ha fatto uscire constant e ha messo robinho e ha spostato emanuelson dietro.. non poteva fare direttamente el sharaawy per robinho senza sprecare 1 cambio?
> poi il gioco corale è fatto di MOVIMENTI. dove sono questi movimenti?
> partiamo dai terzini: non attaccano mai lo spazio senza palla.. mai.. sempre a ricevere la palla sul piede con l'uomo davanti da superare.. mai che ricevano un pallone in corsa.
> ...



Ma ti do ragione, ci sono dei problemi, ma questa sera il problema maggiore è la condizione fisica che ancora non è al top, ma sopratutto la testa a mercoledi prossimo! Nessuno voleva darsi da fare stasera, tutti a risparmiarsi per il palcoscenico di mercoledi. 

Ma comunque sia le sorprese delle prime giornate ci sono sempre state, le piccole sono avvantaggiate all'inizio! 

Poi ovvio anch'io sia irritato che la festa la facciano SEMPRE a noi.


----------



## iceman. (24 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma ti do ragione, ci sono dei problemi, ma questa sera il problema maggiore è la condizione fisica che ancora non è al top, ma sopratutto la testa a mercoledi prossimo! Nessuno voleva darsi da fare stasera, tutti a risparmiarsi per il palcoscenico di mercoledi.
> 
> Ma comunque sia le sorprese delle prime giornate ci sono sempre state, le piccole sono avvantaggiate all'inizio!
> 
> Poi ovvio anch'io sia irritato che la festa la facciano SEMPRE a noi.



Sicuro che si siano risparmiati? Io te lo scrissi che in una settimana non sarebbe cambiato nulla, poi si parla di condizione fisica, com'è che la juve è già in forma strabiliante?


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Agosto 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> La cosa più terribile era vedere i contropiedi del Verona e la squadra che camminava allegramente direi rischiando più volte il 3-1.
> Senza la minima reazione, tra azioni confuse e sfiga assurda, quest'anno se non fa un filotto di vittorie dall'inizio mi sa che il Berlusca finalmente lo esonera.



Per prendere chi?


----------



## Jino (24 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Sicuro che si siano risparmiati? Io te lo scrissi che in una settimana non sarebbe cambiato nulla, poi si parla di condizione fisica, com'è che la juve è già in forma strabiliante?



Dai non ha MAI accellerato nessuno, hanno tutti camminato, volevano vincere la partita passeggiando. Per farlo devi avere una rosa dotata di un coefficente tecnico alto. Cosa che non abbiamo. Vogliamo vincere le partite!? Non si può non correre con i limiti che abbiamo.


----------



## DannySa (24 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Per prendere chi?



Uno a caso, tanto peggio non può fare soprattutto se la stagione è già parzialmente andata.
Di tenerlo nel caso non se ne parla proprio, mi pare scontato non possa ripetere il miracolo con aiuto divino dell'anno scorso con la stessa squadra e certi cessi ancora più stabili.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Agosto 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Uno a caso, tanto peggio non può fare soprattutto se la stagione è già parzialmente andata.
> Di tenerlo nel caso non se ne parla proprio, mi pare scontato non possa ripetere il miracolo con aiuto divino dell'anno scorso con la stessa squadra e certi cessi ancora più stabili.



Ma avete visto cosa ha combinato l'anno scorso Stramaccioni con l'Inter, che era una squadra più o meno del nostro stesso livello?
Allegri non mi piace affatto, ma con un allenatore a caso, probabilmente, saremmo arrivati sesti o settimi l'anno scorso.
Ma se ci sono certi cessi nel Milan è colpa sua?
A me non piace perché in certe partite ed occasioni sembra non essere in grado di motivare la squadra, ma altri allenatori potrebbero fare ancora più danni.
Mettendo Petagna oggi, comunque, ha voluto dare il messaggio "Senza Pazzini sono costretto a far giocare un ragazzo del '95".
Se c'erano dubbi sull'allenatore allora andava cambiato subito.


----------



## DannySa (24 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ma avete visto cosa ha combinato l'anno scorso Stramaccioni con l'Inter, che era una squadra più o meno del nostro stesso livello?
> Allegri non mi piace affatto, ma con un allenatore a caso, probabilmente, saremmo arrivati sesti o settimi l'anno scorso.
> Ma se ci sono certi cessi nel Milan è colpa sua?
> A me non piace perché in certe partite ed occasioni sembra non essere in grado di motivare la squadra, ma altri allenatori potrebbero fare ancora più danni.
> ...



Ma quale "sono costretto" dai, Allegri ha limiti evidenti per poter allenare una squadra come il Milan, per ora ha sempre vissuto di rendita, un qualsiasi altro club lo avrebbe fatto fuori quando ha perso lo scudetto con Ibra in squadra l'anno scorso.
Oggi con Pazzini sarebbe cambiato ancora meno, non è quello il problema ora, il problema è che è un pessimo allenatore e lo ha dimostrato sia nel mettere in campo 'sta squadra sia nei cambi che nel leggere come al solito la partita, Nocerino 90 minuti in campo, dopo 45 minuti tanto valeva provare Emanuelson o togliere prima Niang che stava facendo e ha fatto una figura di ****à con Albertazzi....
Mi fai l'esempio dell'anno scorso ma se l'anno scorso c'è stata la possibilità di fare un rimontone è perché parecchie squadre sono scoppiate nel girone di ritorno, quest'anno mi pare molto ma molto più difficile e mentre noi siamo gli stessi con gli stessi PROBLEMI dell'ultima parte di stagione gli altri qualcosa hanno cambiato e si sono comunque rinforzati (anche se vendendo i pezzi migliori).


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Agosto 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ma quale "sono costretto" dai, Allegri ha limiti evidenti per poter allenare una squadra come il Milan, per ora ha sempre vissuto di rendita, un qualsiasi altro club lo avrebbe fatto fuori quando ha perso lo scudetto con Ibra in squadra l'anno scorso.
> Oggi con Pazzini sarebbe cambiato ancora meno, non è quello il problema ora, il problema è che è un pessimo allenatore e lo ha dimostrato sia nel mettere in campo 'sta squadra sia nei cambi che nel leggere come al solito la partita, Nocerino 90 minuti in campo, dopo 45 minuti tanto valeva provare Emanuelson o togliere prima Niang che stava facendo e ha fatto una figura di ****à con Albertazzi....
> Mi fai l'esempio dell'anno scorso ma se l'anno scorso c'è stata la possibilità di fare un rimontone è perché parecchie squadre sono scoppiate nel girone di ritorno, quest'anno mi pare molto ma molto più difficile e mentre noi siamo gli stessi con gli stessi PROBLEMI dell'ultima parte di stagione gli altri qualcosa hanno cambiato e si sono comunque rinforzati (anche se vendendo i pezzi migliori).



Sono d'accordo, anch'io l'avrei cacciato dopo il secondo anno, ma senza Allegri i problemi di questa squadra rimangono e sono tanti.


----------



## Prinz (24 Agosto 2013)

Assolutamente indifendibile. Sempre le stesse lacune, sempre. Condizione fisica sconcertante, palle inattive che-ve-lo-dico-a-fare, fase di possesso allucinante con tutti i giocatori fermi tipo calcio balilla, zero schemi, zero idee, zero movimento senza palla, solita partenza da incubo, squadra mentalmente non lucida. Indifendibilissimo e non mi venite fuori con le solite storie della qualità della rosa per carità di dio, che abbiamo fatto ridere i polli contro Toni, Cacciatore e Donati.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Agosto 2013)

Che poi,Allegri è arrivato terzo grazie ad un rigore inventato contro il Siena.
Non ha fatto nessun miracolo l'anno scorso.


----------



## Mithos (24 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ma avete visto cosa ha combinato l'anno scorso Stramaccioni con l'Inter, che era una squadra più o meno del nostro stesso livello?
> Allegri non mi piace affatto, ma con un allenatore a caso, probabilmente, saremmo arrivati sesti o settimi l'anno scorso.
> Ma se ci sono certi cessi nel Milan è colpa sua?
> A me non piace perché in certe partite ed occasioni sembra non essere in grado di motivare la squadra, ma altri allenatori potrebbero fare ancora più danni.
> ...



Dai Angstgegner...


----------



## Nivre (24 Agosto 2013)

E il cancro del Milan.


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Agosto 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Che poi,Allegri è arrivato terzo grazie ad un rigore inventato contro il Siena.
> Non ha fatto nessun miracolo l'anno scorso.


Certo è che quest'anno anche per il terzo posto, non puoi permetterti di fare le remuntade. Il livello della serie A rispetto all'anno scorso, è sicuramente aumentato.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Agosto 2013)

Nivre ha scritto:


> E il cancro del Milan.



Faccio sempre la stessa domanda: via Allegri, chi prendiamo?
Voglio qualche nome però


----------



## DannySa (24 Agosto 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Certo è che quest'anno anche per il terzo posto, non puoi permetterti di fare le remuntade. Il livello della serie A rispetto all'anno scorso, è sicuramente aumentato.



Udinese fuori dalle coppe, la Roma non le gioca, l'Inter neppure, queste sono solo 3 squadre che l'anno scorso non avresti dovuto temere.
Quest'anno si aggiungono al restante: Juve, Napoli, Lazio e Fiorentina. Ho nominato 7 squadre, gli altri anni era sfida a 2 massimo 3 squadre.
No ma stiamo pure tranquilli, il 29 agosto prenderemo Kucka e saremo ancora più competitivi.


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Faccio sempre la stessa domanda: via Allegri, chi prendiamo?
> Voglio qualche nome però


E' questa la domanda che mi faccio pure io, infatti se Allegri non è stato esonerato l'anno scorso, è perchè non si hanno i soldi per prendere un allenatore migliore di lui. Questa è la verità.


----------



## Nivre (24 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Faccio sempre la stessa domanda: via Allegri, chi prendiamo?
> Voglio qualche nome però




Per dare almeno un po di gioco basterebbe anche un Donadoni qualsiasi. Per dare un gioco eh, non per vincere la champions o chissà cosa.
Non esiste proprio che il Milan da tre anni a questa parte non abbia ancora un gioco. Ma stiamo scherzando?

Ripeto: E il cancro del Milan, e solo un povero raccomandato che ha vinto uno scudetto e una supercoppa GRAZIE ad Ibra.


----------



## DannySa (24 Agosto 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> E' questa la domanda che mi faccio pure io, infatti se Allegri non è stato esonerato l'anno scorso, è perchè non si hanno i soldi per prendere un allenatore migliore di lui. Questa è la verità.



O meglio, per pagare 2 allenatori.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (24 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Faccio sempre la stessa domanda: via Allegri, chi prendiamo?
> Voglio qualche nome però



rijkaard?


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (24 Agosto 2013)

beh,che dire... sono quattro anni che non abbiamo un minimo di gioco e prendiamo gol in continuazione su palla inattiva.Ci si basa esclusivamente sulle individualità con allegri,infatti oggi che balotelli non era in giornata le abbiam prese dal verona,DAL VERONA


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Agosto 2013)

una volta bene due tre alla quarta pero mi rompo eh, basta partire sempre cosi mi sono stancata poi contro il Verona ma che melma è


----------



## Jino (24 Agosto 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> rijkaard?



Urca, magari! Quanto mi piace. Ma pratica un gioco all'olandese o alla spagnola, chiamiamolo come vogliamo, gli servirebbe per forza qualche palleggiatore e rifinitore.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Agosto 2013)

malissimo... squadra scarica e svogliata... deve farsi sentire nello spogliatoio... preferisco perdere con petagna e cristante titolari ma che danno tutto piuttosto che le creste che twittano


----------



## Canonista (24 Agosto 2013)

Via sto cesso da Milano!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2013)

Le responsabilità della gara di oggi sono sue.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Agosto 2013)

I detrattori di Max noto che sono aumentati; gli storici però rimaniamo: io, iceman, Gnagnazio, Ale e Principe


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> I detrattori di Max noto che sono aumentati; gli storici però rimaniamo: io, iceman, Gnagnazio, Ale e Principe


Una cosa è scagliarsi a prescindere, una cosa è riconoscere le sue colpe oggettive, buffoni


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Una cosa è scagliarsi a prescindere, una cosa è riconoscere le sue colpe oggettive, buffoni



Son tre anni che non vedo un mezzo merito suo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Son tre anni che non vedo un mezzo merito suo


Gaetano non el capisse un casso


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Gaetano non el capisse un casso



No, è antipatia a prescindere


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> No, è antipatia a prescindere


Vero


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Agosto 2013)

Ho una brutta sensazione, ma davvero brutta.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ho una brutta sensazione, ma davvero brutta.



anche io ho una brutta sensazione..se passiamo in champions questo rinnova


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> anche io ho una brutta sensazione..se passiamo in champions questo rinnova



No non si tratta di questo. La mia sensazione è che sia rimasto solo perché a B. non interessa più nulla del Milan, quindi Allegri davanti ad una situazione del genere come può reagire? Come chiunque al suo posto, pensa a fare il compitino e nulla più perché la voglia di fare bene è ormai svanita vista gli stimoli di cui è stato privato dal suo datore di lavoro.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> No non si tratta di questo. La mia sensazione è che sia rimasto solo perché a B. non interessa più nulla del Milan, quindi Allegri davanti ad una situazione del genere come può reagire? Come chiunque al suo posto, pensa a fare il compitino e nulla più perché la voglia di fare bene è ormai svanita vista gli stimoli di cui è stato privato dal suo datore di lavoro.



è rimasto perchè prendere seedorf costava troppo e lui non voleva uscire soldi e perchè galliani gli ha consigliato di tenerlo, alla fine hanno organizzato quella buffonata di cena in cui berlusconi dopo che era stato convinto a tenerlo gli spiegava però come doveva giocare il milan


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> è rimasto perchè prendere seedorf costava troppo e lui non voleva uscire soldi e perchè galliani gli ha consigliato di tenerlo, alla fine hanno organizzato quella buffonata di cena in cui berlusconi dopo che era stato convinto a tenerlo gli spiegava però come doveva giocare il milan



A questo punto tanto valeva lanciare subito Inzaghi.


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Le responsabilità della gara di oggi sono sue.



Su questo non ci sono proprio dubbi.

- - - Updated - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> No non si tratta di questo. La mia sensazione è che sia rimasto solo perché a B. non interessa più nulla del Milan, quindi Allegri davanti ad una situazione del genere come può reagire? Come chiunque al suo posto, pensa a fare il compitino e nulla più perché la voglia di fare bene è ormai svanita vista gli stimoli di cui è stato privato dal suo datore di lavoro.



L'unica ambizione del Milan è quella del pareggio del bilancio.
Si è capito in tutte le salse.
Ambizioni calcistiche non sono contemplate, nemmeno vincere in Coppa Italia.


----------



## rossovero (25 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner;260427
L'unica ambizione del Milan è quella del pareggio del bilancio.
Si è capito in tutte le salse.
Ambizioni calcistiche non sono contemplate ha scritto:


> L'ambizione di vincere la Coppa Italia non l'avevamo nemmeno con Sacchi-Capello e questa cosa mi ha sempre fatto girare i cosiddetti. Ma ora davvero il bilancio è l'unico obiettivo che si pone la dirigenza e questo è OSCENO (scusate le maiuscole) per una società sportiva. Viene davvero voglia di non tifare più per questo.
> Detto questo, il pesce puzza dalla testa, ricordatevelo. Max non profuma, sia chiaro, ma non è la testa.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Su questo non ci sono proprio dubbi.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Quoto, a loro interessa passare col PSV solo per i 30 mln.


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Agosto 2013)

Basta, vi prego, basta.

Via. Via. Via.


----------



## peppe75 (25 Agosto 2013)

io dico che se non passsiamo(sgrat! sgrat!) a CASAAAAA!!!!!!!!!! 
il solito suo difetto...se azzecca la squadra va tutto bene...ma se la sbaglia...apriti cielo!!
obiettivamente è un allenatore che non sa dare un gioco alla propria squadra...sempre il solito modo di giocare che è una vera e propria litania!!


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Agosto 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Basta, vi prego, basta.
> 
> Via. Via. Via.



Eh ma adesso via non ci andrà.
Per gli stessi motivi per cui non è stato cacciato quest'estate.
Spero vivamente che per l'anno prossimo scelgano un allenatore in grado, non dico di vincere subito, ma quantomeno di portare un bel gioco o almeno un gioco. Il Milan non ha un gioco. Si affida sempre alla poche individualità che ha.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Eh ma adesso via non ci andrà.
> Per gli stessi motivi per cui non è stato cacciato quest'estate.
> Spero vivamente che per l'anno prossimo scelgano un allenatore in grado, non dico di vincere subito, ma quantomeno di portare un bel gioco o almeno un gioco. Il Milan non ha un gioco. Si affida sempre alla poche individualità che ha.



Palla a Ibrahimovic e che Dio ce la mandi buona.
Palla a Balotelli e che Dio Ce la mandi buona.


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Agosto 2013)

Secondo me uscendo dalla Champions non c'è Galliani che tenga, a casa

E francamente un po' lo spero


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Agosto 2013)

Non dico che il Milan con i giocatori che ha deve giocare come il Barcellona, il Bayern o il Borussia Dortmund, però dovrebbe almeno giocare in modo decente. L'anno scorso l'ha fatto giusto in un paio di circostanze e nemmeno per tutta la partita.
Continuo a pensare che Allegri sia un discreto/buon allenatore, ma un pessimo comunicatore. E non è un fattore di poco conto.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Agosto 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Secondo me uscendo dalla Champions non c'è Galliani che tenga, a casa
> 
> E francamente un po' lo spero



Guarda, se l'uscire al preliminare dovesse significare un nuovo allenatore quasi quasi accetto.


----------



## walter 22 (25 Agosto 2013)

Indifendibile.
Dalla partita di siena a quella di verona non è cambiato niente sul piano dell'agonismo della corsa e del gioco. Se questo rimane ancora sulla panchina del milan aspettiamoci altre partite di "non calcio allegriano". Si può anche perdere contro un verona per colpa di qualche episodio sfavorevole ma perdere cosi nettamente e meritatamente proprio no. E' vero che non abbiamo un presidente ma ciò non giustifica il fatto di avere ormai una mentalità da perdenti perché ad oggi è questa la realtà, questa squadra e il suo allenatore non hanno un briciolo di mentalità vincente.


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Guarda, se l'uscire al preliminare dovesse significare un nuovo allenatore quasi quasi accetto.



Secondo me rimarrebbe comunque Allegri fino a fine campionato.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2013)

Se continua così a sto punto cambiamo allenatore e vediamo realmente chi è il problema di questa squadra (allenatore o giocatori), perché in valore assoluto non c'è storia tra i nostri e quelli del Verona, non ci sono scuse


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Secondo me rimarrebbe comunque Allegri fino a fine campionato.



Eehhhhhhhhhhhh, no dai non potrei crederci.


----------



## folletto (25 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Eehhhhhhhhhhhh, no dai non potrei crederci.



Credici invece, è ancora lì solo per questioni di soldi (altrimenti il nano l'avrebbe cacciato da tempo)


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Agosto 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Credici invece, è ancora lì solo per questioni di soldi (altrimenti il nano l'avrebbe cacciato da tempo)



.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2013)

Indipendentemente dal fatto che possa piacere o meno come allenatore, l'estate scorsa doveva andare via. Quattro anni sulla stessa panchina sono tanti, troppi.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (25 Agosto 2013)

difendibilissimo. che squadra, da cacciare è la dirigenza!


----------



## iceman. (25 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Indipendentemente dal fatto che possa piacere o meno come allenatore, l'estate scorsa doveva andare via. Quattro anni sulla stessa panchina sono tanti, troppi.



Ma che cacciano, questi gli rinnovano il contratto perché ha fatto più punti di tutti


----------



## Djici (25 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Palla a Ibrahimovic e che Dio ce la mandi buona.
> Palla a Balotelli e che Dio Ce la mandi buona.



e vero ma anche prima come si giocava ?

palla a ronaldinho e ci pensava lui a inventarsi qualcosa.
ancora prima : palla a kaka e che dio ce la mandi buona.

faccio fatica a ricordare un milan che ha un vero gioco e non un "speriamo nel fenomeno di turno".

con questo non voglio difendere allegri.
prima aveva la scusa che con ibra e difficilissimo giocare in un altro modo...
l'anno scorso ha dovuto trovare il giusto equilibrio.

quest'anno non ha scuse.
la squadra si conosce gia... non abbiamo cambiato nulla.
abbiamo giocatori che sono per lo piu giocatori normali... insomma una squadra operaia... con il fenomeno balo.
si dovrebbe vedere un gioco almeno decente... certo sarebbe piu semplice con una vera ala destra... ma non esiste farsi mettere sotto dal verona !

ha giocatori dinamici e giovani.
ha l'obbligo di fare vedere un gioco almeno DECENTE.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Agosto 2013)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> difendibilissimo. che squadra, da cacciare è la dirigenza!


Il Verona è più forte di noi?


----------



## iceman. (25 Agosto 2013)

Con Ancelotti si giocava male? Dal 2003 al 2006 abbiamo giocato il miglior calcio in europa. Poi se ne è andato Shevchenko e gli hanno comprato quel cesso di olivolì, ed è arrivato quarto (o terzo, non ricordo) nonostante avessimo circa 7 punti di penalizzazione, giocando con quel cesso di gilardino. Qui si critica Ancelotti perché è stato un discreto allenatore, ma se lui è discreto è ha vinto comunque 2 Champions , 1 scudetto, 1 coppa italia, 1 supercoppa italiana, 2 supercoppe europee, e 1 mondiale per club, allegri che cosa è?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il Verona è più forte di noi?



Cambiato idea ?  
Io te l'ho detto su 50 , 45 le giochiamo così, siamo a 2 su 2


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Cambiato idea ?
> Io te l'ho detto su 50 , 45 le giochiamo così, siamo a 2 su 2


Questo non è vero perché da novembre fino a marzo inizieremo a macinare punti, ci illuderemo di avere un'ottima squadra, poi ci sarà un calo pauroso negli ultimi due mesi e non saremo capaci di andare oltre il terzo posto. Il problema è che il terzo posto non basta, il Milan dovrebbe tentare di puntare allo scudetto ma la società è contenta del terzo posto, questo è il problema. Io continuo a credere che Allegri possa ovviare questo problema ma se non ce la farà neanche quest'anno vuol dire che è un allenatore che senza Ibrahimovic, col Milan, oltre al terzo posto non riesce ad andare. Stiamo a vedere ma le premesse non sono buone.


----------



## Jino (25 Agosto 2013)

A prescindere questa sarà la sua ultima annata a meno di clamorose coppe alzate. Poi certo, uscire dal preliminare sconfitti per quanto mi riguarda potrebbe già decidere un cambio allenatore, perchè la stagione sarebbe fondamentalmente già compromessa.


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Agosto 2013)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> difendibilissimo. che squadra, da cacciare è la dirigenza!



Eh si, Toni e Cacciatore farebbero inginocchiare sempre Balotelli, Montolivo, Elsha, Poli...


----------



## iceman. (25 Agosto 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questo non è vero perché da novembre fino a marzo inizieremo a macinare punti, ci illuderemo di avere un'ottima squadra, poi ci sarà un calo pauroso negli ultimi due mesi e non saremo capaci di andare oltre il terzo posto. Il problema è che il terzo posto non basta, il Milan dovrebbe tentare di puntare allo scudetto ma la società è contenta del terzo posto, questo è il problema. Io continuo a credere che Allegri possa ovviare questo problema ma se non ce la farà neanche quest'anno vuol dire che è un allenatore che senza Ibrahimovic, col Milan, oltre al terzo posto non riesce ad andare. Stiamo a vedere ma le premesse non sono buone.



Ma io onestamente a finire fra le prime tre firmerei col sangue. Ma col sangue.

Ragazzi qui non è più nemmeno questione del "ha solo falegnami".
Partendo da dietro: Mexes e' tecnico, De Sciglio e' tecnico, Poli e' tecnico, Montolivo e' tecnico, Balotelli e' tecnico, Elsha e' tecnico. Solo con questi parliamo di 6/10 di giocatori di movimento che sono tecnicamente al di sopra della media della serie a. E che gioco riesce ad esprimere?
Sono tre anni, TRE anni che non riusciamo a difendere su calcio piazzato. Ma pure quando c'erano Nesta e il Re facevamo fatica. Ma due domande c'è le facciamo?
Senza considerare che ogni derby e' un magone continuo, pure contro dei relitti umani.
O le scelte "tattiche" da fenomeno tipo tenere fuori de Sciglio ed Elsha a casaccio (ma anche solo poli nel preliminare)
Io al suo arrivo ero convinto potesse fare bene, ma veramente, basta. Non ne posso più. Davvero, non ne posso più.


----------



## Djici (25 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Con Ancelotti si giocava male? Dal 2003 al 2006 abbiamo giocato il miglior calcio in europa. Poi se ne è andato Shevchenko e gli hanno comprato quel cesso di olivolì, ed è arrivato quarto (o terzo, non ricordo) nonostante avessimo circa 7 punti di penalizzazione, giocando con quel cesso di gilardino. Qui si critica Ancelotti perché è stato un discreto allenatore, ma se lui è discreto è ha vinto comunque 2 Champions , 1 scudetto, 1 coppa italia, 1 supercoppa italiana, 2 supercoppe europee, e 1 mondiale per club, allegri che cosa è?




no dai, non dico che ancelotti e solo discreto... non dico che allegri e migliore di carletto... ma fare paragoni su quello che ha vinto ancelotti e quello che ha vinto allegri e ridicolo... la rosa non era dello stesso livello eh.

capisco che si voglia criticare... ma ci sono abbastanze cose da criticare senza esagerare cosi.


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Agosto 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> no dai, non dico che ancelotti e solo discreto... non dico che allegri e migliore di carletto... ma fare paragoni su quello che ha vinto ancelotti e quello che ha vinto allegri e ridicolo... la rosa non era dello stesso livello eh.
> 
> capisco che si voglia criticare... ma ci sono abbastanze cose da criticare senza esagerare cosi.



A livello europeo certamente si.
Ma il Milan degli ultimi 3 anni ha avuto delle formazioni in grado di lottare per lo scudetto (Ibra, Balotelli, Nesta, Thiago Silva, Elsha, Montolivo....)


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)





- - - Updated - - -



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ragazzi qui non è più nemmeno questione del "ha solo falegnami".
> Partendo da dietro: Mexes e' tecnico, De Sciglio e' tecnico, Poli e' tecnico, Montolivo e' tecnico, Balotelli e' tecnico, Elsha e' tecnico. Solo con questi parliamo di 6/10 di giocatori di movimento che sono tecnicamente al di sopra della media della serie a. E che gioco riesce ad esprimere?
> Sono tre anni, TRE anni che non riusciamo a difendere su calcio piazzato. Ma pure quando c'erano Nesta e il Re facevamo fatica. Ma due domande c'è le facciamo?
> Senza considerare che ogni derby e' un magone continuo, pure contro dei relitti umani.
> ...



Concordo.
Le riserve non sono all'altezza, ma i titolari non sono mica così scarsi per il livello del campionato, anzi.
Uno stralcio di gioco la squadra dovrebbe averlo, invece zero.


----------



## Djici (25 Agosto 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> A livello europeo certamente si.
> Ma il Milan degli ultimi 3 anni ha avuto delle formazioni in grado di lottare per lo scudetto (Ibra, Balotelli, Nesta, Thiago Silva, Elsha, Montolivo....)



i due primi anni si doveva vincere lo scudetto... il terzo era impossibile farlo.

comunque di questa rosa del milan NESSUNO potrebbe giocare titolare nella rosa di ancelotti... e pure ancelotti e stato criticato perche ha vinto molto meno di quello che avrebbe potuto/dovuto vincere sia in europa che in italia.

ma ripeto che non sto dicendo che allegri e come ancelotti... e solo ridicolo attacarlo su argomenti come questi.


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Agosto 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> i due primi anni si doveva vincere lo scudetto... il terzo era impossibile farlo.
> 
> comunque di questa rosa del milan NESSUNO potrebbe giocare titolare nella rosa di ancelotti... e pure ancelotti e stato criticato perche ha vinto molto meno di quello che avrebbe potuto/dovuto vincere sia in europa che in italia.
> 
> ma ripeto che non sto dicendo che allegri e come ancelotti... e solo ridicolo attacarlo su argomenti come questi.



Il secondo anno qualunque allenatore serio avrebbe vinto lo scudetto.
Il terzo probabilmente no, ma lo scarto e' stato ABISSALE. E senza grazie arbitrali oggi non so se saremmo dove siamo. Onestamente non so.

Inoltre Ancelotti ha giocato contro 15 uomini ogni domenica, non scordiamolo. A lui si imputano le imbarcate, quei cali di tensione, ok, ma lui ha sempre fatto del gran calcio. Con interpreti enormi, e' vero, ma ha sempre fatto del grandissimo calcio.

Oggi ci ritroviamo con il giocatore più forte della serie A (Balotelli), uno dei centrocampisti più forti (Montolivo) e almeno altri 3 giocatori da "top 5" nel ruolo, incapaci di imporre gioco contro una neo promossa che schiera in attacco un pensionato.


----------



## Djici (25 Agosto 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Il secondo anno qualunque allenatore serio avrebbe vinto lo scudetto.
> Il terzo probabilmente no, ma lo scarto e' stato ABISSALE. E senza grazie arbitrali oggi non so se saremmo dove siamo. Onestamente non so.
> 
> Inoltre Ancelotti ha giocato contro 15 uomini ogni domenica, non scordiamolo. A lui si imputano le imbarcate, quei cali di tensione, ok, ma lui ha sempre fatto del gran calcio. Con interpreti enormi, e' vero, ma ha sempre fatto del grandissimo calcio.
> ...



ma su questo ti do ragione tranquillamente... ma rimane comunque il fatto che uno aveva sheva, crespo, inzaghi, tomasson, kaka, rui costa, rivaldo, seedorf, pirlo, gattuso, serginho, cafu, nesta, maldini, stam, dida... quindi il meglio del calcio MONDIALE e l'altro ha il piu forte della serie A e 4-5 giocatori che sono al top per questa serie A... non certo a livello europeo.

quest'anno allegri non avra scuse sul piano del gioco... poi ci sta che non riesca a finite tra le prime tre perche in questo momento il mercato e stato penoso e le altre invece si sono rafforzate... ma anche se riesce a finire secondo... se non ci fa vedere un gioco decente e da mandare via.


----------



## iceman. (25 Agosto 2013)

Tranquilli, tanto terzo non ci arriva.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> comunque di questa rosa del milan NESSUNO potrebbe giocare titolare nella rosa di ancelotti... e pure ancelotti e stato criticato perche ha vinto molto meno di quello che avrebbe potuto/dovuto vincere sia in europa che in italia.



se pensiamo che il nostro top player di oggi, quello che senza di lui siamo fritti, senza rigori non riesce a mettere in fila 10 gol in una stagione

- - - Aggiornato - - -



> Il secondo anno qualunque allenatore serio avrebbe vinto lo scudetto.
> Il terzo probabilmente no, ma lo scarto e' stato ABISSALE. E senza grazie arbitrali oggi non so se saremmo dove siamo. Onestamente non so.



si senza grazie arbitrali il milan non sarebbe arrivo terzo nel 2013, così come senza stupri arbitrali il milan avrebbe vinto lo scudetto 2012


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Agosto 2013)

Aldilà della lentezza della manovra, della poca fluidità, degli schemi a batacchio di canide sui piazzati, della poca cattiveria, ma sto benedetto allenatore, ma che maledetta preparazione fa??? E' una roba inguardabile. Noi corriamo massimo 3 mesi all'anno.


----------



## Dexter (25 Agosto 2013)

tralasciando il lato tecnico io vorrei vedere Di Canio o Trapattoni che cosa facevano ieri quando sul 2-1 il Verona faceva torello e noi fermi a centrocampo a guardare. è un allenatore senza carattere,quei due che ho citato sarebbero entrati in campo a strappare le palle a morsi ai giocatori.


----------



## Jino (25 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> tralasciando il lato tecnico io vorrei vedere Di Canio o Trapattoni che cosa facevano ieri quando sul 2-1 il Verona faceva torello e noi fermi a centrocampo a guardare. è un allenatore senza carattere,quei due che ho citato sarebbero entrati in campo a strappare le palle a morsi ai giocatori.



Tu puoi dire quello che vuoi, ma se i ragazzi non ci sono con la testa prima che sulle gambe ci puoi far poco. Hai mai visto gli occhi della tigre in Niang ed Emanuelson per dirne due? Sono due ballerine!

L'atteggiamento di Constant, se la tira come fosse un fuoriclasse del ruolo. 

Ne ho citato solo qualcuno che ha un atteggiamento che mi lascia alquanto perplesso. 

Poi Allegri avrà le sue colpe nel motivare, anche se è un allenatore che urla come un pazzo in panchina e alle interviste era nero, s'era appena palesemente sfogato con la squadra.

Certo alcune ballerine sarebbe ora di cacciarle dal Milan.


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Agosto 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Inoltre Ancelotti ha giocato contro 15 uomini ogni domenica, non scordiamolo. A lui si imputano le imbarcate, quei cali di tensione, ok, ma lui ha sempre fatto del gran calcio. Con interpreti enormi, e' vero, ma ha sempre fatto del grandissimo calcio.
> 
> Oggi ci ritroviamo con il giocatore più forte della serie A (Balotelli), uno dei centrocampisti più forti (Montolivo) e almeno altri 3 giocatori da "top 5" nel ruolo, incapaci di imporre gioco contro una neo promossa che schiera in attacco un pensionato.



Che Ancelotti avesse uno squadrone e che i giocatori attuali non giocherebbero mai o pochissimo nel Milan del periodo 2003-2007 non ci sono dubbi. Allegri però ha comunque giocatori come Balotelli, El Shaarawy, Montolivo, De Sciglio e Abate, non fenomeni assoluti ma comunque che fanno parte nei loro rispettivi ruoli dei top 5 del campionato. Zapata e Mexes, per quanto facciano parecchie *******, dopo l'inizio disastroso fanno pur sempre parte della terza difesa dello scorso campionato. Negli altri 3/4 ruoli non siamo coperti, ma gran parte della formazione titolare è una buona squadra, IMHO.
Conte, ma non solo lui eh, ieri già al 20°, dopo 5 minuti che la squadra si era rilassata, avrebbe iniziato a sbraitare e ad inveire contro tutta la squadra.


----------



## Dexter (25 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Tu puoi dire quello che vuoi, ma se i ragazzi non ci sono con la testa prima che sulle gambe ci puoi far poco. Hai mai visto gli occhi della tigre in Niang ed Emanuelson per dirne due? Sono due ballerine!
> 
> L'atteggiamento di Constant, se la tira come fosse un fuoriclasse del ruolo.
> 
> ...


senza entrare nel particolare è tutta la rosa che è cosi jino...ripeto,su sky ha fatto vedere due azioni dove noi eravamo mani sulle ginocchio e il verona faceva torello in difesa...balotelli,elsha,montolivo,poli,niang e nocerino fermi a guardare...non c'entra niente il carattere del singolo...ovvio che c'è chi è più motivato chi meno,ma è tutta la squadra che è cosi,impaurita e demotivata...


----------



## Djici (25 Agosto 2013)

se io fossi allenatore dopo una gara dove non vedo l'impegno massimo di un calciatore lo sbatto in panchina nella prossima... purtroppo noi non possiamo metterne altri 11.

avere riserve di buon livello aiuta anche in questo : quando giocavo a calcio e vedevo la mia riserva riscaldarsi correvo il doppio...


----------



## Jino (25 Agosto 2013)

Allegri ieri ha detto avevo bisogno di almeno sei cambi. Ed è stato generoso. Forse ne servivano anche otto.


----------



## Frikez (25 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Certo alcune ballerine sarebbe ora di cacciarle dal Milan.



 il punto è che siamo come la famiglia del Mulino Bianco e la società non si impone mai, è inconcepibile che Traorè, Amelia, Robinho, Antonini e Nocerino siano ancora in rosa.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (25 Agosto 2013)

Ah,e il Napoli l'anno scorso ha preso meno gol di noi,con una difesa composta da:

ARONICA-CAMPAGNARO-P.CANNAVARO-GAMBERINI-UVINI-ROLANDO

Eh,povero Allegri,se Abberluscone non spende 90 milioni per T.Silva,Piquè,Hummels e Subotic lui che colpa ne ha?


----------



## Djici (25 Agosto 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ah,e il Napoli l'anno scorso ha preso meno gol di noi,con una difesa composta da:
> 
> ARONICA-CAMPAGNARO-P.CANNAVARO-GAMBERINI-UVINI-ROLANDO
> 
> Eh,povero Allegri,se Abberluscone non spende 90 milioni per T.Silva,Piquè,Hummels e Subotic lui che colpa ne ha?



vero ma e comunque piu facile difendersi quando giochi in contropiede.


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Tu puoi dire quello che vuoi, ma se i ragazzi non ci sono con la testa prima che sulle gambe ci puoi far poco. Hai mai visto gli occhi della tigre in Niang ed Emanuelson per dirne due? Sono due ballerine!
> 
> L'atteggiamento di Constant, se la tira come fosse un fuoriclasse del ruolo.
> 
> ...



Si ma sta anche, se non soprattutto all'allenatore, far si che i calciatori non facciano le ballerine.
Ma voi c'è lo vedete un Capello? Un ferguson? Un Trapattoni?
Ma questi allenatori li farebbero correre a calci fino a quando non si consumano la suola delle scarpe.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (25 Agosto 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ah,e il Napoli l'anno scorso ha preso meno gol di noi,con una difesa composta da:
> 
> ARONICA-CAMPAGNARO-P.CANNAVARO-GAMBERINI-UVINI-ROLANDO
> 
> Eh,povero Allegri,se Abberluscone non spende 90 milioni per T.Silva,Piquè,Hummels e Subotic lui che colpa ne ha?



.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (25 Agosto 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> vero ma e comunque piu facile difendersi quando giochi in contropiede.



Ma il problema è che noi molti gol li prendiamo su palla inattiva,e lì lo stile di gioco offensivo/contropiedista c'entra poco.

Ah,e quest'anno giocheranno con la difesa a 4,ma useranno come terzini Zuniga e Armero (nulla da dire sulla loro fase offensiva,ma in difesa non penso che siano delle cime) e il centrale titolare è Albiol (che non è esattamente un fenomeno): scommetto che prenderanno comunque meno gol di noi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Agosto 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma io onestamente a finire fra le prime tre firmerei col sangue. Ma col sangue.
> 
> Ragazzi qui non è più nemmeno questione del "ha solo falegnami".
> Partendo da dietro: Mexes e' tecnico, De Sciglio e' tecnico, Poli e' tecnico, Montolivo e' tecnico, Balotelli e' tecnico, Elsha e' tecnico. Solo con questi parliamo di 6/10 di giocatori di movimento che sono tecnicamente al di sopra della media della serie a. E che gioco riesce ad esprimere?
> ...


io ripeto che è la testa. Questa squadra è ignava ed indolente tanto quanto il suo mister.


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Tu puoi dire quello che vuoi, ma se i ragazzi non ci sono con la testa prima che sulle gambe ci puoi far poco. Hai mai visto gli occhi della tigre in Niang ed Emanuelson per dirne due? Sono due ballerine!
> 
> L'atteggiamento di Constant, se la tira come fosse un fuoriclasse del ruolo.
> 
> ...



e allora perchè il primo anno era riuscito ad accantonare fior fior di senatori o gente come ronaldinho ? per me è lui il primo ad essersi adagiato sugli allori, la squadra ormai lo conosce e si comporta di conseguenza. 

oppure a sto punto penso che la fame e le motivazioni del primo anno erano merito dei cazziatoni di ibra che faceva in campo ai compagni.


----------



## iceman. (25 Agosto 2013)

Si, sembra di stare al liceo, allegri è quel professore che ti fa fare di tutto, tanto non ti dirà mai niente.


----------



## Prinz (25 Agosto 2013)

Voi avete mai visto ad esempio negli ultimi 3 anni giocare il Milan come ha fatto il Napoli in questo primo tempo? Io personalmente mai.


----------



## iceman. (25 Agosto 2013)

La partita migliore (forse l'unica)giocata nella gestione Allegri è stata Milan-Arsenal 4 a 0.

Dopo la prima giornata a -3 da lazio,juve,inter,napoli.
Ma ovviamente, più rispetto per il mister!!!!


----------



## Aragorn (25 Agosto 2013)

Continua ad impostare il Milan come se avessimo Nesta e Thiago dietro e Ibra davanti bah .. qualcuno prima o poi riuscirà a fargli notare che i suddetti signori non ci sono più


----------



## Mithos (26 Agosto 2013)

Li deve dare Allegri gli occhi della tigre, altrimenti che razza di allenatore è?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Agosto 2013)

Ma apparte tutto,come è possibile che una squadra dove l'età media sarà sui 26-27 anni (col Verona gli unici over 30 erano Mexcès e Abbiati) ha lo stesso dinamismo del Milan ancelottiano coi suoi vecchietti?

Eh ma è tutta colpa di Tognaccini,adesso c'è Folletti,l'uomo di fiducia di Allegri


----------



## iceman. (28 Agosto 2013)

Pellegatti dice che se non si entra in Champions, lo confermano lo stesso.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Pellegatti dice che se non si entra in Champions, lo confermano lo stesso.



Impossibile, i soldi della champions sono l'unico vero obiettivo del Milan, fallito ciò non c'è motivo di tenere Allegri.


----------



## iceman. (28 Agosto 2013)

Tanto se usciamo, per quanto mi riguarda può anche rimanere fino alla fine dell'anno, basta che dall'anno prossimo non ci sia più, piuttosto Prandelli,Galli,Costacurta,V.Basten etc...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Agosto 2013)

Preferisco Cosmi ad Allegri.


----------



## iceman. (28 Agosto 2013)

Ma come beve? Ogni volta che lo inquadrano beve....


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Agosto 2013)

Ancora insieme


----------



## iceman. (28 Agosto 2013)

Rinnovo fino al 2045 ora.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Rinnovo fino al 2045 ora.



Con ritocco dell'ingaggio


----------



## If Everyone Cared (28 Agosto 2013)

michels gli fa 'na pippa.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Agosto 2013)

Pietoso.


----------



## iceman. (28 Agosto 2013)

A premium sta dicendo che i giocatori gli remano contro , sia dentro che fuori dal campo...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> A premium sta dicendo che i giocatori gli remano contro , sia dentro che fuori dal campo...



Fanno bene.


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Agosto 2013)

ha detto chiaramente che domani si dimette

champagnino fresco fresco?


----------



## samburke (28 Agosto 2013)

Domani va via... Si arriva settimi...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> A premium sta dicendo che i giocatori gli remano contro , sia dentro che fuori dal campo...



?? ma fino a un po' di tempo fa non erano tutti per lui? Galliani, società, giocatori, tifosi, magazzinieri ecc.ecc.


----------



## jaws (28 Agosto 2013)

veramente ce l'aveva con gli opinionisti


----------



## samburke (28 Agosto 2013)

Veramente ha parlato male di fuori, non della società...


----------



## Djici (28 Agosto 2013)

non ci capisco nulla.

cosa ha detto e a chi si riferiva ?


----------



## iceman. (28 Agosto 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> veramente ce l'aveva con gli opinionisti



Anche , (forse ho sentito male) ma ha detto anche che qualcuno ha provato a farlo arrabbiare?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Agosto 2013)

Ma sono vere ste robe delle dimissioni??? 
E' apparsa la cosa anche su sportmediaset 
Sarebbe un sogno, qualificazione e allegri fuori dalle scatole


----------



## Jaqen (28 Agosto 2013)

Beh, finalmente è sbroccato


----------



## iceman. (28 Agosto 2013)

Si , delle dimissioni è vero, ma credo l'abbia detto per farsi "figo"


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Agosto 2013)

Ragazzi che state dicendo!?!?!?


----------



## If Everyone Cared (28 Agosto 2013)

se i sogni s'avverassero non sarebbero sogni.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2013)

Se veramente domani Allegri se ne va mi incavolo come non so cosa, ci lascia nella melma fino al collo aveva solo da andare via prima, invece lui magari ha detto vado avanti vi porto in cl e me ne vado bella melma


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (28 Agosto 2013)

Qualcuno che riporti le dichiarazioni in modo serio?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si , delle dimissioni è vero, ma credo l'abbia detto per farsi "figo"



Ah ecco, mi sembrava strano


----------



## iceman. (28 Agosto 2013)

Ha detto che vorrebbe allenare fino a 60 anni se possibile, vuole mangiare, bere buon vinto e farsi un giro in gommone, stanotte ha detto che ci pensava per le dimissioni...ma credo l'abbia detto tanto per..


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Agosto 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ragazzi che state dicendo!?!?!?



Da quel che ho capito si è stizzito di tutti i giornalai che gridavano alla crisi dopo due partite. Ha lanciato una provocazione, domani ci ripensa sicuro. Poi è ovvio che dall'alto non gli arriva fiducia...


----------



## Z A Z A' (28 Agosto 2013)

Ha detto che si prende la notte per decidere e magari si dimette.
Era troppo bello per essere vero.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (28 Agosto 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ragazzi che state dicendo!?!?!?



ha minacciato le dimissioni e di passare il resto dell'estate su un gommone al largo di livorno.
non ci credo manco lui, ovviamente. sa bene che per lui questa è l'ultima chance di allenare una strisciata (a meno di ruoli da traghettatore come zaccheroni e ranieri).


----------



## Jaqen (28 Agosto 2013)

Secondo Sacchi è per i tifosi che hanno scritto quello striscione


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Se veramente domani Allegri se ne va mi incavolo come non so cosa, ci lascia nella melma fino al collo aveva solo da andare via prima, invece lui magari ha detto vado avanti vi porto in cl e me ne vado bella melma



Beh le dimissioni servono anche un pò a questo. Altrimenti ti cacciassero loro. Diciamo che rinuncierebbe a un anno di stipendio, in caso, perchè non può più allenare in serie A quest'anno.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Agosto 2013)

Ne stanno parlando a sportitalia, alla fine è solo una sfuriata contro i giornalisti


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Agosto 2013)

Non sia mai che facesse un cambio primo dell'ottantesimo....


----------



## Djici (28 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Secondo Sacchi è per i tifosi che hanno scritto quello striscione



me lo sono perso.
cosa diceva ?


----------



## Frikez (28 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Secondo Sacchi è per i tifosi che hanno scritto quello striscione



Quale?


----------



## Jaqen (28 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Quale?



Contro matri


----------



## Djici (28 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Contro matri



sarebbe ridicolo se fosse vero


----------



## Petrecte (28 Agosto 2013)

Da quello che ho capito (non è che si spieghi molto bene....chissà nelle riunioni tecniche che combina...),ce l'ha con stampa e opinionisti vari che "da fuori.cit." pontificano sul suo operato,ha detto che con la qualificazione ha chiuso la scorsa annata e si prenderà una nottata per riflettere (ma qui credo trollasse),ha detto anche di avere un ottimo rapporto con il geometra(ma si sapeva) e con il presidente,ma che è stanco dei commenti esterni.
Ora io lo trovo uno sfogo poco equilibrato,sei l'allenatore del Milan è ovvio che parlino di una delle squadre più importanti d'Italia,se non reggi le pressioni fai come Sacchi e smetti di allenare o ti scegli un'altra piazza meno esigente,te la sei presa per i commenti dopo le gare con P.S.V e Verona? Ma cosa volevi i complimenti? Sono curioso di vedere domani cosa succederà a questo punto.
Questo è ciò che ho capito dello sfogo di "le phisique".


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2013)

Galliani:"Allegri mi ha incaricato di dire che era una battuta"


----------



## Frikez (28 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Contro matri



E che c'entra con Allegri?


----------



## O Animal (28 Agosto 2013)

Minaccia le dimissioni per strappare un contratto visto che è in scadenza a fine anno.. Berlusconi le accetta e lo manda a ******.. Galliani ricuce il tutto fino alla prossima sconfitta.. Forza mister che Cellino ti aspetta..

Ps: ma perché hai tolto el sha per poli visto che avevamo 3 cadaveri in campo, multati, boateng e montolivo? Possibile che in 3 anni non abbia imparato a fare le sostituzioni?


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> E che c'entra con Allegri?



Niente. Sacchi dice che Allegri è arrabbiato e lo striscione contro il suo baniamino è stato il casus belli. Mi pare un'idiozia.

Comunque forse rispetto ad altri allenatori viene un pò più bistrattao. Quando al tempo parlavano di Stramaccioni nessuno faceva le risatine alla Criscitiello...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Agosto 2013)

Dalle ultime dichiarazioni di Galliani si capisce chiaramente e senza dubbi che Allegri spinge su Matri...
Questo qua sembra adorare i cessi


----------



## Frikez (28 Agosto 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Niente. Sacchi dice che Allegri è arrabbiato e lo striscione contro il suo baniamino è stato il casus belli. Mi pare un'idiozia.



Appunto.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Agosto 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Dalle ultime dichiarazioni di Galliani si capisce chiaramente e senza dubbi che Allegri spinge su Matri...
> Questo qua sembra adorare i cessi



Secondo me Fester gli ha detto chiaramente : o Matri o


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Agosto 2013)

Ha detto che a centrocampo siamo apposto 

L'unico che ha torto anche quando vince 3-0


----------



## dyablo65 (28 Agosto 2013)

e' incapace anche nelle dichiarazioni polemiche.


----------



## walter 22 (28 Agosto 2013)

Che simpaticone ha fatto la battuta ed io che speravo che per una volta fosse serio.


----------



## Principe (29 Agosto 2013)

￼
Per Tutti quelli che mi hanno sempre fatto una testa così che non era colpa di allegri se non arrivava gente di qualità : ecco cosa cerca allegri .... Matri.... Ora divertitevi. Non faccio neanche i nomi perché sanno già a chi mi riferisco .... Auguri


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Agosto 2013)

.


----------



## Principe (29 Agosto 2013)

Basta dopo questa e' ufficiale : sei il peggior allenatore della storia del Milan ..... Te di calcio ci capisci 0 vai a nasconderti sotto un ponte e restaci


----------



## ed.vedder77 (29 Agosto 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Basta dopo questa e' ufficiale : sei il peggior allenatore della storia del Milan ..... Te di calcio ci capisci 0 vai a nasconderti sotto un ponte e restaci



Ti quoto alla grande .lo odio.un altro anno da incubo


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2013)

Ora pretendo quanto meno di arrivare nuovamente tra le prime 3, ha avuto il suo pupillo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Basito da quest'uomo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ora pretendo quanto meno di arrivare nuovamente tra le prime 3, ha avuto il suo pupillo.



Con Astori siamo in corsa per lo scudo.
E con Lazzari,chissà


----------



## Schism75 (29 Agosto 2013)

No, poverino non era lui che non voleva giocatori tecnici. Incompetente. Spero che si facciano male Muntari per 12 mesi e anche Matri. Pure lui 12 mesi fuori. Incompetente.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2013)

Fa spendere 10 milioni per Matri......Che oltre che scarso, non ci serve nemmeno.


V A T T E N E


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Con Astori siamo in corsa per lo scudo.
> E con Lazzari,chissà



Ma io non scherzo, ora puo' fare un bel threesome con lui e fester...


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2013)

Eroe stasera, senza di lui non saremmo in champions, grazie Max, hai fatto bene a sfogarti contro sti rompiscatole


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Agosto 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Eroe stasera, senza di lui non saremmo in champions, grazie Max, hai fatto bene a sfogarti contro sti rompiscatole



D'accordissimo, ma la scelta di Matri è pericolosa, stavolta non troverebbe più nemmeno noi che l'abbiamo sempre sostenuto a difenderlo se dovesse fallire.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> D'accordissimo, ma la scelta di Matri è pericolosa, stavolta non troverebbe più nemmeno noi che l'abbiamo sempre sostenuto a difenderlo se dovesse fallire.



fa niente, di mercato non parlo più... l'unico giocatore prendibile che poteva cambiarci qualcosa era eriksen e ormai è andato, per gli altri uno vale l'altro, è normale che se ti riduci agli ultimi giorni poi il mister preferisce tra i tanti mediocri quelli con cui sente di poter lavorare meglio... per il resto per me possiamo avere anche in campo 11 cessi basta che siano motivati e in sintonia con il mister... e il sostegno del pubblico è importante... se ci fosse sempre la gente e il sostegno di stasera allo stadio (così come accadde col pienone della sfida impossibile degli ottavi col barcellona), si vincerebbero più partite e si parlerebbe meno di allegri o non allegri o di matri o non matri...


----------



## 2515 (29 Agosto 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> fa niente, di mercato non parlo più... l'unico giocatore prendibile che poteva cambiarci qualcosa era eriksen e ormai è andato, per gli altri uno vale l'altro, è normale che se ti riduci agli ultimi giorni poi il mister preferisce tra i tanti mediocri quelli con cui sente di poter lavorare meglio... per il resto per me possiamo avere anche in campo 11 cessi basta che siano motivati e in sintonia con il mister... e il sostegno del pubblico è importante... se ci fosse sempre la gente e il sostegno di stasera allo stadio (così come accadde col pienone della sfida impossibile degli ottavi col barcellona), si vincerebbero più partite e si parlerebbe meno di allegri o non allegri o di matri o non matri...



se devi spendere soldi per matri tanto vale tenerteli.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Agosto 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> fa niente, di mercato non parlo più... l'unico giocatore prendibile che poteva cambiarci qualcosa era eriksen e ormai è andato, per gli altri uno vale l'altro, è normale che se ti riduci agli ultimi giorni poi il mister preferisce tra i tanti mediocri quelli con cui sente di poter lavorare meglio... per il resto per me possiamo avere anche in campo 11 cessi basta che siano motivati e in sintonia con il mister... e il sostegno del pubblico è importante... se ci fosse sempre la gente e il sostegno di stasera allo stadio (così come accadde col pienone della sfida impossibile degli ottavi col barcellona), si vincerebbero più partite e si parlerebbe meno di allegri o non allegri o di matri o non matri...


Vero, stasera è stato spettacolare, ero senza voce.

Ma ancora non mi capacito di come abbiamo fatto a vincere 3-0 e beccare 2 legni giocando così male ed essendo sempre così schiacciati.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> se devi spendere soldi per matri tanto vale tenerteli.



io condivido in pieno tutti i messaggi della curva sud di stasera, però amen, a un certo punto mi stufo anche io e penso a sostenere i ragazzi e basta, finché si impegnano... inutile farsi del sangue marcio per sto mercato che lo sappiamo tutti che ormai è così...
 -



Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Vero, stasera è stato spettacolare, ero senza voce.
> 
> Ma ancora non mi capacito di come abbiamo fatto a vincere 3-0 e beccare 2 legni giocando così male ed essendo sempre così schiacciati.



forse perché manca sul serio un uomo d'area... balotelli a parte il gol su corner (dove per forza sono tutti in area, unico corner sfruttato decentemente in due anni) continua a fare le cose migliori lontano dall'area... e lui è l'uomo più avanzato...


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Agosto 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> forse perché manca sul serio un uomo d'area... balotelli a parte il gol su corner (dove per forza sono tutti in area, unico corner sfruttato decentemente in due anni) continua a fare le cose migliori lontano dall'area... e lui è l'uomo più avanzato...


Sarebbe davvero interessante se lo provasse trequartista


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sarebbe davvero interessante se lo provasse trequartista



qualcosa il mister avrà in testa, non mi interessa che lo metta in pratica con matri, con meggiorini o con pellissier, basta che sappia quello che fa... e visto che matri lo conosce, penso che lui sappia quello che fa, poi comunque vada tanto è l'ultimo anno...


----------



## Gnagnazio (29 Agosto 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> forse perché manca sul serio un uomo d'area... balotelli a parte il gol su corner (dove per forza sono tutti in area, unico corner sfruttato decentemente in due anni) continua a fare le cose migliori lontano dall'area... e lui è l'uomo più avanzato...



Balotelli gioca lontano dell'area, perche nel Milan di Allegri non esistono più giocatori di qualità in centrocampo. Deve fare tutto DA SOLO. Ecco la verità. Quanti gol di Balotelli su un passaggio in profondità ??? Quanti assist dei nostri centrocampisti ???


Ormai Balotelli deve fare anche il Trequartista. Ecco la verità. Perche è l'unico giocatore che puo' inventare dal nulla.


----------



## Gnagnazio (29 Agosto 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Per Tutti quelli che mi hanno sempre fatto una testa così che non era colpa di allegri se non arrivava gente di qualità : ecco cosa cerca allegri .... Matri.... Ora divertitevi. Non faccio neanche i nomi perché sanno già a chi mi riferisco .... Auguri





Schism75 ha scritto:


> No, poverino non era lui che non voleva giocatori tecnici. Incompetente. Spero che si facciano male Muntari per 12 mesi e anche Matri. Pure lui 12 mesi fuori. Incompetente.



quoto alla grande


----------



## Solo (29 Agosto 2013)

Vuole Matri in attacco, ritiente che a centrocampo "siamo a posto così" (cit.)

Mamma santissima... Domani mi presento a Milanello per chiedere un provino. Dirò di aver militato nelle giovanili del Cagliari.


----------



## Nicco (29 Agosto 2013)

10-12 milioni per matri...alla stessa cifra si chiudeva per Ljajic, sempre se la Fiorentina non l'avesse messa sul personale e ci sta.


----------



## 2515 (29 Agosto 2013)

Nicco ha scritto:


> 10-12 milioni per matri...alla stessa cifra si chiudeva per Ljajic, sempre se la Fiorentina non l'avesse messa sul personale e ci sta.



12 + 3 di bonus fanno 15 milioni totali. La roma ha pagato 15 milioni un giocatore in scadenza in rotta con la società, i tifosi, squadra e allenatore. Se io ero sabatini offrivo un euro in più del milan e basta.


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> 12 + 3 di bonus fanno 15 milioni totali. La roma ha pagato 15 milioni un giocatore in scadenza in rotta con la società, i tifosi, squadra e allenatore. Se io ero sabatini offrivo un euro in più del milan e basta.



La Roma lo ha pagato 10+2, la stessa cifra che stiamo pagando noi per Matri. C'è da dire che la Fiorentina non voleva trattare con noi, e non sappiamo per bene cosa ci sia stato dietro.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (29 Agosto 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Vuole Matri in attacco, ritiente che a centrocampo "siamo a posto così" (cit.)
> 
> Mamma santissima... Domani mi presento a Milanello per chiedere un provino. *Dirò di aver militato nelle giovanili del Cagliari*.



dai che ti prendono!!


----------



## Mithos (29 Agosto 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Eroe stasera, senza di lui non saremmo in champions, grazie Max, hai fatto bene a sfogarti contro sti rompiscatole



Magari fagli i complimenti anche per uno scudetto gentilmente concesso ai gobbi.. Se lo merita,no?


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Magari fagli i complimenti anche per uno scudetto gentilmente *rubato *dai gobbi.. Se lo merita,no?



.


----------



## Schism75 (29 Agosto 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Magari fagli i complimenti anche per uno scudetto gentilmente concesso ai gobbi.. Se lo merita,no?



La cosa bella é che cosa dovremmo dire noi per lo squallore offerto da 3 anni a questa parte?


----------



## Mithos (29 Agosto 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> .



Certo certo Roten..Io so solo che ha perso uno scudetto con Ibrahimovic in squadra, una cosa dell'altro mondo in ogni campionato in cui lo svedoslavo giochi e con un tasso tecnico della rosa totalmente a favore nostro. E' un mito Allegri, per gli avversari.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Certo certo Roten..Io so solo che ha perso uno scudetto con Ibrahimovic in squadra, una cosa dell'altro mondo in ogni campionato in cui lo svedoslavo giochi e con un tasso tecnico della rosa totalmente a favore nostro.



lol beato te che ci credi... anzi forse non ci credi nemmeno tu...


----------



## Mithos (29 Agosto 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> lol beato te che ci credi... anzi forse non ci credi nemmeno tu...



No io ci credo anzi ne sono fermamente convinto. Ah facciamo pure un applauso ad Allegri( e a quell'altro furbacchione di Galliani che non può mancare) per quell'idiozia di fine estate chiamata Matri. Chapeau!!!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Agosto 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Certo certo Roten..Io so solo che *ha perso uno scudetto con Ibrahimovic in squadra*, una cosa dell'altro mondo in ogni campionato in cui lo svedoslavo giochi e con un tasso tecnico della rosa totalmente a favore nostro. E' un mito Allegri, per gli avversari.



Lo dirò fino allo sfinimento: Ibra che segna la sua miglior stagione di sempre in serie A in quell'anno tra l'altro.
Cioè, Nocerino era pure diventato un goleader con Ibra, vi ricordate???


----------



## runner (29 Agosto 2013)

ragazzi ormai siamo agli sgoccioli Allegri se non rinnova se ne va e il prossimo anno è già pronto Pippo!!


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> lol beato te che ci credi... anzi forse non ci credi nemmeno tu...



Sei uno degli irriducibili....vieni dall'altra parte


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ragazzi ormai siamo agli sgoccioli Allegri se non rinnova se ne va e il prossimo anno è già pronto Pippo!!



Appunto SE non rinnova...
Galliani ha pronto un quinquennale dietro l'angolo come per Matri


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ragazzi ormai siamo agli sgoccioli Allegri se non rinnova se ne va e il prossimo anno è già pronto Pippo!!



Allegri non rinnova sicuro... e per me avere Inzaghi sarebbe una gran cosa per il Milan del futuro...


----------



## Schism75 (29 Agosto 2013)

Anche quest'anno siamo con il solo Montolivo che sa fare gioco a centrocampo. Ottimo. Complimenti.


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Agosto 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Certo certo Roten..Io so solo che ha perso uno scudetto con Ibrahimovic in squadra, una cosa dell'altro mondo in ogni campionato in cui lo svedoslavo giochi e con un tasso tecnico della rosa totalmente a favore nostro. E' un mito Allegri, per gli avversari.



Comunque secondo me la storia di Ibra e lo Scudetto la state "mitizzando". Osservando un pò le rose degli anni in cui ha effettivamente vinto si vede che non è mai stato da solo in squadra. Ha sempre avuto ottimi compagni di squadra. Quell'anno al Milan ci è andato tutto storto. Mi ricordo una marea di infortuni, con una Juve che, seppur inferiore di base a noi, non ha perso mai. Se nella storia del calcio italiano solo tre squadre in tre anni hanno concluso un campionato senza sconfitte qualcosa vorrà pur dire no?

Allegri ha avuto le sue colpe quell'anno, certamente, ma è veramente sbagliato pensare che siano solamente sue o quasi.


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ragazzi ormai siamo agli sgoccioli Allegri se non rinnova se ne va e il prossimo anno è già pronto Pippo!!



Non ci credo neanche un po', dopo che gli hanno preso matri, figuriamoci se non gli rinnovano il contratto, anche se va in B glielo rinnovano


----------



## Mithos (29 Agosto 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Lo dirò fino allo sfinimento: Ibra che segna la sua miglior stagione di sempre in serie A in quell'anno tra l'altro.
> Cioè, Nocerino era pure diventato un goleader con Ibra, vi ricordate???



Eh ma Allegri va difeso. Perde lo scudetto contro un avversaria che ha un allenatore che se lo mangia a colazione tatticamente , come preparazione atletica e a livello motivazionale. Ma del resto stava pure riuscendo a perdere uno scudetto contro Leonardo, ci è mancato poco quell'anno. Ringrazi Pato e gli dedichi sempre grandi ringraziamenti se un giorno potrà dire che almeno un campionato l'ha vinto.


----------



## runner (29 Agosto 2013)

perchè Matri allenato da uno dei più grandi goleador della storia del calcio non ci sta?

gli hanno preso Matri solo per scelta casuale, costa poco (rateizzazione in 4 anni) piace al tecnico e se lo valorizzi ci può anche stare....


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Comunque secondo me la storia di Ibra e lo Scudetto la state "mitizzando". Osservando un pò le rose degli anni in cui ha effettivamente vinto si vede che non è mai stato da solo in squadra. Ha sempre avuto ottimi compagni di squadra. Quell'anno al Milan ci è andato tutto storto. Mi ricordo una marea di infortuni, con una Juve che, seppur inferiore di base a noi, non ha perso mai. Se nella storia del calcio italiano solo tre squadre in tre anni hanno concluso un campionato senza sconfitte qualcosa vorrà pur dire no?
> 
> Allegri ha avuto le sue colpe quell'anno, certamente, ma è veramente sbagliato pensare che siano solamente sue o quasi.



abbiamo fatto 80 punti in quel campionato, che senza errori pesanti arbitrali erano tranquillamente 88-90 punti... il signor Ibra poi nonostante la miglior stagione, fu assente contro il Napoli all'andata, contro la Juve a Torino era appena rientrato dall'infortunio e fu un fantasma, saltò tre giornate per la solita squalifica stupida al ritorno compresa la Juve (e lasciandoci in 10 contro il Napoli), e contro i gobbi fallì anche in coppa italia, con Allegri che allo Juve Stadium lo sostituì al 45' e senza di lui andammo a rimontare portando il match ai supplementari...

poi ci sono i meriti della Juve... visto che per voi Conte è un allenatore così bravo, avrà vinto lo scudetto per merito proprio e non per demeriti degli altri...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Agosto 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Eh ma Allegri va difeso. Perde lo scudetto contro un avversaria che ha un allenatore che se lo mangia a colazione tatticamente , come preparazione atletica e a livello motivazionale. Ma del resto stava pure riuscendo a perdere uno scudetto contro Leonardo, ci è mancato poco quell'anno. Ringrazi Pato e gli dedichi sempre grandi ringraziamenti se un giorno potrà dire che almeno un campionato l'ha vinto.



Si è fatto battere pure da Stramaccioni


----------



## Mithos (29 Agosto 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Comunque secondo me la storia di Ibra e lo Scudetto la state "mitizzando". Osservando un pò le rose degli anni in cui ha effettivamente vinto si vede che non è mai stato da solo in squadra. Ha sempre avuto ottimi compagni di squadra. Quell'anno al Milan ci è andato tutto storto. Mi ricordo una marea di infortuni, con una Juve che, seppur inferiore di base a noi, non ha perso mai. Se nella storia del calcio italiano solo tre squadre in tre anni hanno concluso un campionato senza sconfitte qualcosa vorrà pur dire no?
> 
> Allegri ha avuto le sue colpe quell'anno, certamente, ma è veramente sbagliato pensare che siano solamente sue o quasi.



Se hai un mare di infortuni tu allenatore in quanto capo dello staff atletico te ne prendi le responsabilità. Poi perdonami, ma che storia è che se una squadra non perde mai in campionato qualcosa deve esserci?Il Perugia nel 79 finì imbattuto secondo dietro al Milan di Rivera. Non mi pare che fosse in discussione la superiorità tecnica di quel Milan.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Agosto 2013)

Poche storie, quello scudetto perso è solo colpa di Allegri.

Ricordo ancora l'infortunio di Thiago cercato a tutti i costi con il lanternino da sto incapace...

Milan +4 punti a 7/8 giornate dalla fine, tutte partite abbordabili da affrontare a parte il derby (poi il derby, inter allenata da stramaccioni ) .
Inconcepibile perdere uno scudetto contro quella juve. Avevamo un calendario FACILISSIMO nell'ultima parte di stagione


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Agosto 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Se hai un mare di infortuni tu allenatore in quanto capo dello staff atletico te ne prendi le responsabilità. Poi perdonami, ma che storia è che se una squadra non perde mai in campionato qualcosa deve esserci?Il Perugia nel 79 finì imbattuto secondo dietro al Milan di Rivera. Non mi pare che fosse in discussione la superiorità tecnica di quel Milan.



Allora, andiamo per ordine.

Quell'anno abbiamo avuto un sacco di infortuni traumatici, e lì l'allenatore può farci poco, i casi Gattuso e Cassano, e anche lì l'allenatore può farci poco, e anche un pò di infortuni muscolari, ed è lì che l'allenatore ha colpe (infatti dico che le colpe le ha).

Di base il Milan quell'anno era più forte tecnicamente della Juve, ma già gli togli un titolare e mezzo per tutta la stagione, poi ci aggiungi i legamenti di Flamini (che giochicchiava benino), Aquilani che non può giocare sennò viene riscattato e altri la superiorità non era poi così netta. Per di più ci metti una Juve che riesce a non essere sconfitta mai (e quindi, fa l'impresa) e la frittata è fatta.

Quell'anno Ibra giocava benissimo, ma giocava da solo. E totalmente da solo, anche se ti chiami Messi, non vinci i campionati principali.

Ripeto: Allegri ha avuto delle colpe, ma attenzione! Non sono solo sue e molti sono meriti degli altri.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Poche storie, quello scudetto perso è solo colpa di Allegri.
> 
> Ricordo ancora l'infortunio di Thiago cercato a tutti i costi con il lanternino da sto incapace...
> 
> ...



Diciamo anche che la Juve, con un calendario difficilissimo, fece 7 vittorie e 1 pareggio. Dai ragazzi, voler trovare un solo colpevole a quella stagione è troppo semplicistico.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Agosto 2013)

Mi deludi amico mio.


Ma sarà il campo a parlare


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29 Agosto 2013)

La rovina di questo Milan.
Dopo aver ceduto Pirlo per tenersi Gattuso,Flamini e Seedorf,adesso manderà in panchina El Shaarawy per far giocare Matri.
Se tanto mi da tanto,nel 2015 venderemo Balotelli per far giocare Acquafresca.


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2013)

Ma uno che ne prende 4 da Zeman e 4 da stramaccioni che sistematicamente le prendono da cani e porci, può essere definito un allenatore?


----------



## Mithos (29 Agosto 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Allora, andiamo per ordine.
> 
> Quell'anno abbiamo avuto un sacco di infortuni traumatici, e lì l'allenatore può farci poco, i casi Gattuso e Cassano, e anche lì l'allenatore può farci poco, e anche un pò di infortuni muscolari, ed è lì che l'allenatore ha colpe (infatti dico che le colpe le ha).
> 
> ...



Guarda io non so se vuoi indorare la pillola, ma il risultato è che Allegri ha letteralmente buttato via dalla finestra uno scudetto, a favore dei gobbi poi. Le dichiarazioni a fine campionato di molti giocatori che lo accusavano di non riuscire a tenere a freno lo spogliatoio sono esemplificative. E già che ci sei sul merito altrui perchè non ricordi la marea di pareggi della Juve(spuntata) contro avversari del calibro di Genoa et similia al Delle Alpi?


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2013)

milan - psv 3-0 e noi parliamo di ibrahimovic e di strafalcioni  ancora più grande max per quello che ha detto ieri... certa gente non imparerà mai


----------



## Dexter (29 Agosto 2013)

Occhio che per me Astori è più di una possibilità.


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Agosto 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Guarda io non so se vuoi indorare la pillola, ma il risultato è che Allegri ha letteralmente buttato via dalla finestra uno scudetto, a favore dei gobbi poi. Le dichiarazioni a fine campionato di molti giocatori che lo accusavano di non riuscire a tenere a freno lo spogliatoio sono esemplificative. E già che ci sei sul merito altrui perchè non ricordi la marea di pareggi della Juve(spuntata) contro avversari del calibro di Genoa et similia al Delle Alpi?



Io voglio solamente esprimere quella che secondo me è la realtà dei fatti, poi se tu la pensi così pace...


----------



## 2515 (29 Agosto 2013)

Se quando gli hanno chiesto di matri avesse risposto "certo che viene, in cambio posso montarmi la nargi" avrebbe avuto quanto meno il rispetto ormonale della tifoseria.


----------



## Mithos (29 Agosto 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Io voglio solamente esprimere quella che secondo me è la realtà dei fatti, poi se tu la pensi così pace...



La realtà dei fatti super recita uno scudetto conquistato a fatica su un Inter in pieno declino, uno scudetto perso a favore di una squadra inferiore tecnicamente, un terzo posto preso per i capelli(eufemismo) e l'acquisto di Matri!! Il Michels de noantri.


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> milan - psv 3-0 e noi parliamo di ibrahimovic e di strafalcioni  ancora più grande max per quello che ha detto ieri... certa gente non imparerà mai



Wow, che impresa....nessun altro ci sarebbe riuscito.

Verona 2- Milan 1 e noi parliamo del gol di muntari.


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Agosto 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> La realtà dei fatti super recita uno scudetto conquistato a fatica su un Inter in pieno declino, uno scudetto perso a favore di una squadra inferiore tecnicamente, un terzo posto preso per i capelli(eufemismo) e l'acquisto di Matri!! Il Michels de noantri.



Un Inter che due mesi prima aveva fatto il triplete (senza Balotelli, riserva quell'anno), stando in testa alla classifica da Novembre a Maggio ininterrottamente, siamo onesti dai.

Sull'anno successivo penso che delle responsabilità le abbia, ma vale tutto ciò che ho scritto precedenetemente. Additarlo come unico responsabile è pretestuoso. Bisogna considerare molti altri fattori, fra cui la fortuna e i meriti degli avversari, oltre alle colpe che chiaramente ci sono. L'anno passato aveva poche colpe, se non quella di non essersene andato, sull'inizio shock dopo che gli hanno smontato la squadra.

In definitiva io non credo assolutamente sia un Top allenatore, ma per questo Milan odierno, privo di qualsivoglia ambizione sportiva, può anche andare.


----------



## Mithos (29 Agosto 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Un Inter che due mesi prima aveva fatto il triplete (senza Balotelli, riserva quell'anno), stando in testa alla classifica da Novembre a Maggio ininterrottamente, siamo onesti dai.
> 
> Sull'anno successivo penso che delle responsabilità le abbia, ma vale tutto ciò che ho scritto precedenetemente. Additarlo come unico responsabile è pretestuoso. Bisogna considerare molti altri fattori, fra cui la fortuna e i meriti degli avversari, oltre alle colpe che chiaramente ci sono. L'anno passato aveva poche colpe, se non quella di non essersene andato, sull'inizio shock dopo che gli hanno smontato la squadra.
> 
> In definitiva io non credo assolutamente sia un Top allenatore, ma per questo Milan odierno, privo di qualsivoglia ambizione sportiva, può anche andare.



Ma daii. L'inter spompa dell'anno dopo il Triplete?? La fortuna è un alibi per i perdenti e lui è un gran perdente. Nemmeno per il Milan odierno va bene perchè comunque la metti abbiamo un palmares per cui possiamo pretendere di meglio di questo coniglio. Ad esempio possiamo pretendere qualcuno che faccia giocare bene la squadra e che non faccia i cambi dall'80 esimo in poi. Che ne dici?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Credo che non ci sia più alcuna persona dalla parte di quest'essere.


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2013)

Solo suo marito Galliani .
Certo che una cosa bisogna dirla , Berlusconi con gli allenatori ci sa fare, Galliani invece tra zaccheroni e allegri dovrebbe nascondersi.


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Agosto 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Ma daii. L'inter spompa dell'anno dopo il Triplete?? La fortuna è un alibi per i perdenti e lui è un gran perdente. Nemmeno per il Milan odierno va bene perchè comunque la metti abbiamo un palmares per cui possiamo pretendere di meglio di questo coniglio. Ad esempio possiamo pretendere qualcuno che faccia giocare bene la squadra e che non faccia i cambi dall'80 esimo in poi. Che ne dici?



Per carità, io sostengo che quest'anno dovesse andare come puoi vedere dal thread passato, però l'alternativa deve essere valida. Era sulla pizza Benitez ad esempio. Mi sarebbe andato bene. Pure Rijkaard, che fa bel gioco. Però se l'alternativa deve essere un Seedorf che ancora gioca a calcio a questo punto mi tengo lui.

Detto questo la fortuna sarà anche l'alibi dei perdenti, ma tutti gli anni più o meno decide chi vince nel calcio .


----------



## Heaven (29 Agosto 2013)

Ho sempre difeso Allegri perchè è un buon allenatore per me ed è simpatico...però ci ha fatto perdere giocatori come Pirlo (non mi dite per l'ingaggio che poi fino a ieri avevamo traorè che prendeva più di 2mln e matri adesso a 2.6) che ancora per 2-3 ti facevano girare il centrocampo a meraviglia, poi ogni anno trapela che gente come Seedorf voleva restare ma lui non gli dava spazio...poi con sti ***** di obiettivi che ha di gente come Matri lazzari cossu e pippe varie..


----------



## pennyhill (29 Agosto 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Un Inter che due mesi prima aveva fatto il triplete (senza Balotelli, riserva quell'anno), stando in testa alla classifica da Novembre a Maggio ininterrottamente, siamo onesti dai.



Apro OT 

I nomi in rosa erano quelli, poi in campo le cose andavano diversamente. Partite giocate:

Sneijder 25-38
Milito 23-38
Motta 19-38
Samuel 10-38

Quello che giocò di più, Sneijder, ne saltò 13.

Ad un certo punto Benitez si ritrovò a giocare con Eto'o più Coutinjho e Biabiany, o Obi e Mariga a centrocampo, visto che Moratto non aveva voluto accontentare l'allenatore con Kuyt e Mascherano.

Si parla dell'asse centrale della squadra, fuori il leader della difesa, il regista, il trequartista e il centravanti.
IMHO per vincere quello scudetto gli sarebbe bastato avere Samuel e Milito sani, e fino a quando lo sono stati, Inter e Milan avevano gli stessi punti, usciti loro, il Milan va a +10.

Chiudo OT.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Apro OT
> 
> I nomi in rosa erano quelli, poi in campo le cose andavano diversamente. Partite giocate:
> 
> ...



ottimo quindi gli infortunati degli altri servono per minimizzare il lavoro di allegri, gli infortunati nostri per screditarlo maggiormente... perfetto. giusto.


----------



## pennyhill (29 Agosto 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ottimo quindi gli infortunati degli altri servono per minimizzare il lavoro di allegri, gli infortunati nostri per screditarlo maggiormente... perfetto. giusto.



Non credo di avere mai fatto la seconda cosa, ma magari ricordo male io.  Dico che non era la stessa Inter, perché mancava tutta l'asse centrale.
Su gli infortuni tendenzialmente non darei colpe all'allenatore. La differenza è che l’Inter in quel caso si distanziò quasi subito, mentre nella nostra “stagione sfortunata” , il Milan era abbondantemente sopra la giuve. Abbiamo perso lo scudetto proprio quando rientrò l’emergenza infortuni, poi ci fu l’episodio sfortunato di Thiago Silva, che per dire, per me non è sicuramente imputabile all'allenatore.  Era la semifinale di un torneo, quindi era giusto mettere dentro i migliori giocatori.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29 Agosto 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> milan - psv 3-0 e noi parliamo di ibrahimovic e di strafalcioni  ancora più grande max per quello che ha detto ieri... certa gente non imparerà mai



Si,infatti Berlusconi lo prende a pesci in faccia e lui si lamenta perché a suo dire i giornalisti lo criticano. Un vero uomo.


----------



## Solo (29 Agosto 2013)

Accontentato. Arriva Matri. Complimenti. Poi magari si arrabbia coi ragazzotti, ma dai...


----------



## Jino (29 Agosto 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Accontentato. Arriva Matri. Complimenti. Poi magari si arrabbia coi ragazzotti.



Fine stagione dai, non rimane manco se vince la coppa dei campioni!


----------



## Solo (29 Agosto 2013)

Ormai è chiaro, dai, ha deciso di rimanere per distruggerci dall'interno. E' una sua vendetta personale.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Agosto 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Non credo di avere mai fatto la seconda cosa, ma magari ricordo male io.  Dico che non era la stessa Inter, perché mancava tutta l'asse centrale.
> Su gli infortuni tendenzialmente non darei colpe all'allenatore. La differenza è che l’Inter in quel caso si distanziò quasi subito, mentre nella nostra “stagione sfortunata” , il Milan era abbondantemente sopra la giuve. Abbiamo perso lo scudetto proprio quando rientrò l’emergenza infortuni, poi ci fu* l’episodio sfortunato di Thiago Silva, che per dire, per me non è sicuramente imputabile all'allenatore.  Era la semifinale di un torneo, quindi era giusto mettere dentro i migliori giocatori*.



Sfortunato cosa?
L'ha cercato a tutti i costi l'infortunio.
Thiago verso fine partita non stava benissimo e gli fa fare supplementari di coppa italia, con i quarti di champion col barca ancora da disputare e uno scudetto da vincere..
Ricordiamoci poi che Ibra lo tolse dopo 45 minuti dal campo per preservarlo.
L'infortunio di Thiago è tutto tranne che sfiga, cercato a tutti i costi.
Prima della partita con la Roma si sapeva che era a rischio e lui ha rischiato e crack...


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Fine stagione dai, non rimane manco se vince la coppa dei campioni!



Bah non credo vadano a spendere 12 milioni per un cesso voluto fortemente dall'allenatore per poi non rinnovargli il contratto.
Per me resta anche l'anno prossimo , insomma rinnoverà il contratto.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Bah non credo vadano a spendere 12 milioni per un cesso voluto fortemente dall'allenatore per poi non rinnovargli il contratto.
> Per me resta anche l'anno prossimo , insomma rinnoverà il contratto.



resta a vita per far divertire il vostro partito anti-allegriano... ci sguazzate dentro alle sue azioni, chissà come fareste senza


----------



## iceman. (29 Agosto 2013)

Credo che tutti abbiano capito che non vincerebbe nulla nemmeno avesse in rosa Ronaldo e Messi. 
Allenatore da Cagliari, perfino sacchi ieri ha fatto capire che i campioni non li sa gestire, ha bisogno di allenare gente normale. 

Tanto quest'anno non c'e' arbitro che tenga, il terzo posto non ci riguarda, eh si, quando se ne andrà , perché se ne andrà sarà il giorno più bello (calcisticamente parlando e anche non) della mia vita. Lo odio, un perdente NATO, ma con 15 milioni a disposizione vai a chiedere quel cesso di matri? Adora i cessi, mi auguro ci affondi con i suoi cessi.


----------



## DannySa (29 Agosto 2013)

Ma io credo sia anche ora di far pesare meno la rendita con cui vive costui da maggio 2011 eh.. ora ti hanno accontentato sarebbe ora di far vedere qualcosa da Milan e non da Cagliari o da Udinese che punta al terzo posto, non so se mi spiego..


----------



## Nivre (29 Agosto 2013)

Almeno adesso non puo dire che la società non lo abbia accontentato. Voglio proprio vedere adesso dove ci porta, almeno sul piano del gioco.


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Agosto 2013)

.................. .. .. /´ /)
.................... ../¯ ../
...................../... ./
.................../... ./
............./´¯/' ...'/´¯`.¸
........../'/.../... ./... ..../¨¯\
........('(...´(... ....... ,~/'...')
.........\.......... ..... ..\/..../
..........''...\.... ..... . _..´
............\....... ..... ..(
..............\..... ..... ...\
.............. \..... ..... ...\


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Agosto 2013)

Da oggi, oltre al Presidente e a Galliani, diventa indifendibile sotto tutti i punti di vista pure lui.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Da oggi, oltre al Presidente e a Galliani, diventa indifendibile sotto tutti i punti di vista pure lui.



.


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Bah non credo vadano a spendere 12 milioni per un cesso voluto fortemente dall'allenatore per poi non rinnovargli il contratto.
> Per me resta anche l'anno prossimo , insomma rinnoverà il contratto.



Ma no dai, al presidente non va giù, se non è andato via negli ultimi due anni è solo perchè non vogliono buttare via soldi a pagare due allenatori. Va a scadenza naturale quindi viene cacciato senza se e senza ma da Berlusconi in persona.


----------



## iceman. (30 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma no dai, al presidente non va giù, se non è andato via negli ultimi due anni è solo perchè non vogliono buttare via soldi a pagare due allenatori. Va a scadenza naturale quindi viene cacciato senza se e senza ma da Berlusconi in persona.



Io continuo a sperare che guardiola faccia schifo, perché a quel punto resteremmo solo noi e forse il city.

Comunque dovessero prendergli anche astori, a quel punto oltre a pretendere di vincere qualcosa, pretendo di vedere un gran bel calcio, non ha proprio scuse (già non ne ha)..


----------



## runner (31 Agosto 2013)

io ho sentito prandelli per l' anno prossimo.....


----------



## andre (2 Settembre 2013)

C'è quella cavalla della sua fidanzata su italia 1 ospite da Pardo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Settembre 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> C'è quella cavalla della sua fidanzata su italia 1 ospite da Pardo.



L'unica cosa buona fatta da Allegri


----------



## Corpsegrinder (2 Settembre 2013)

Se mette Matri titolare finisce per bruciare anche Balotelli.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Settembre 2013)

non hai più scuse se arriva pure Astori amigo


----------



## runner (4 Settembre 2013)

mi son fatto un giro per il forum e altro posto non ho trovato per esternare la mia riflessione....

si parla tanto con che modulo sarebbe il top giocare e dopo essermi confrontato con un mio allenatore nei dilettanti (quindi uno tranquillo insomma) siamo arrivati a questa conclusione....

se giochi con Kakà e finchè resta in campo giochi con il 4 - 3 - 1 - 2
se no con il 4 - 3 - 3

questa sarà la filosofia perchè se utilizzi il 4 -2 - 3 - 1 hai troppe variabili che impazzirebbero tra cui situazioni che mi auguro che siano superate come Emanuelson sulla destra o in mezzo sulla trequarti o il Balo lontano anni luce dalla porta....


----------



## Jino (4 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Io continuo a sperare che guardiola faccia schifo, perché a quel punto resteremmo solo noi e forse il city.
> 
> Comunque dovessero prendergli anche astori, a quel punto oltre a pretendere di vincere qualcosa, pretendo di vedere un gran bel calcio, non ha proprio scuse (già non ne ha)..



I tedeschi hanno fatto un progetto a lungo termine, per cacciare Guardiola deve fare veramente male male male, cosa che con quella rosa è impossibile. 

I tedeschi non cacciano per nulla come i madrileni.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Se mette Matri titolare finisce per bruciare anche Balotelli.



Io resto dell'idea e concordo con Allegri che Balotelli giocando con una prima punta che si fa marcare al posto suo lasciandolo più libero renda molto di più. 
Anche lo scorso anno ho sempre detto che la coppia che mi piaceva di più era Balotelli-Pazzini.

Sono convinto che Balo giocando con Matri o Pazzini renda molto di più piuttosto che giocare con Elsha o Robinho.


----------



## Belfast Boy (5 Settembre 2013)

Ne avrei da dire talmente tante su questo personaggio da farci un libro, ma non vorrei querele e neppure buttare il mio tempo verso chi non lo merita.
Dico una sola cosa: aspetto CON ANSIA giugno 2014


----------



## Dexter (14 Settembre 2013)

più rispetto per il mister  ci vuole veramente talento per far giocare il milan cosi male.


----------



## #Dodo90# (14 Settembre 2013)

Mi spiegate perchè secondo quest'uomo con il 4-2-3-1 siamo sbilanciati e prendiamo troppi contropiedi, quando con il suo adorato 4-3-1-2 ne prendiamo uno ogni 5 minuti e non riusciamo a creare una (UNA) occasione da gol?


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Settembre 2013)

La preparazione per essere subito pronti


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Settembre 2013)

Non sono un anti Allegri ma onestamente questo Milan di stasera è inqualificabile.


----------



## Nivre (14 Settembre 2013)

Dai ragazzi questo qua è un icompetente senza storia. Ma quando se ne va?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (14 Settembre 2013)

Pirlo e Ronaldinho erano inutili perché non correvano,eh.
Meglio il playmaker Muntari e il generoso Robinho


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Settembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Mi spiegate perchè secondo quest'uomo con il 4-2-3-1 siamo sbilanciati e prendiamo troppi contropiedi, quando con il suo adorato 4-3-1-2 ne prendiamo uno ogni 5 minuti e non riusciamo a creare una (UNA) occasione da gol?



Quoto.Senza contare che,in teoria,i macellai sono messi in campo per "dare equilibrio"...


----------



## dyablo65 (14 Settembre 2013)

facci un regalo EVAQUATI


----------



## Schism75 (14 Settembre 2013)

A questo punto spero in una serie di sconfitte. É dura da digerire, ma almeno lo cacciano. Non possiamo vivere un'altra stagione dove tutti sembrano il Barcellona quando giocano contro di noi,


----------



## The P (14 Settembre 2013)

Dai è palesamente il più scarso allenatore degli ultimi 30 anni. Anche Cesare Maldini era meglio di lui. Pietà.


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Settembre 2013)

leonardo gli dava le piste


----------



## Morghot (14 Settembre 2013)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> leonardo gli dava le piste


Ma a mani bassissime, sto qua ha avuto l'anno di grazia dello scudo e poi niente, ma proprio niente di niente, un vuoto imbarazzante, 3 anni e siamo ancora come all'inizio, io non so più cosa pensare.


----------



## Ale (14 Settembre 2013)

il rinnovo! il rinnovo!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Settembre 2013)

Kakà non glie la fa più...ma perchè Birsa?
Elsha no?


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2013)

Ha stufato anche me. Basta.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Settembre 2013)

Da esonerare stasera stessa...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Settembre 2013)

Credo sia arrivato l'ora di dire basta. L'ho difeso a spada tratta fino a ieri ma adesso basta, il Milan non può perdere due partite su tre e non solo, sembrare più scarso sia del Verona che del Torino.

Ps: del PSV me ne sbatto ampiamente le palle.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Settembre 2013)

sta stancando anche a me


----------



## #Dodo90# (14 Settembre 2013)

Il primo tiro in porta a fine secondo tempo...


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Credo sia arrivato l'ora di dire basta. L'ho difeso a spada tratta fino a ieri ma adesso basta, il Milan non può perdere due partite su tre e non solo, sembrare più scarso sia del Verona che del Torino.
> 
> Ps: del PSV me ne sbatto ampiamente le palle.


L'anno scorso c'era la scusante. "Squadra decimanta" "Squadra scarsa"

Ma quest'anno NO... è la stessa cosa dell'anno scorso persa-vittoria-persa... basta bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa non ci sono scusanti..deve andare via domani... prima del Celtic e Napoli allenatore nuovo che possa portaire un pò di esaltazione..mettete inzaghi chi volete basta che se ne va


----------



## Corpsegrinder (14 Settembre 2013)

Bah,io quest'anno con il Milan ho chiuso.
Non ce la faccio più di vedere una squadra che non gioca,con 11 giocatori del subbuteo fermi a non fare niente,con un genio che manda via Pirlo per avere Muntari come regista,che caccia Ronaldinho per tenere il mio amico Arnold,che non ha schemi.

Giochiamo un mese a stagione,abbiamo un ritmo da squadra da Anni 60,corriamo meno adesso di quando avevamo tutti gli over 30 nel 2008,cioè dai,è uno schifo.

Ci vediamo nel 2014,sperando che lo caccino.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Settembre 2013)

Cioè, il Torino è stato più forte di noi, non c'è che dire. Non ci sono scusanti per questa partita, nessuna.


----------



## Morghot (14 Settembre 2013)

Contento che siano sempre di più a non sopportarlo, questo sta rovinando il milan e i giocatori che abbiamo da anni, non ha veramente più scuse, è un mediocre a dir poco, centra niente a questi livelli.

Ma il problema è chi lo appoggia in società, ovvero galliani... urge un cambiamento drastico che purtroppo non arriverà a breve.


----------



## Djici (14 Settembre 2013)

per me e questa la stagione che ci permette di vedere il vero valore di allegri.

e purtroppo per ora il risultato e proprio uno schifo totale.


----------



## The P (14 Settembre 2013)

Allegri deve baciare i piedi a quel Poli che ha incredibilmente escluso. E ancora una volta la sua mediocrità viene premiata.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Settembre 2013)

4 punti su 9 con Verona, Torino e Cagliari. Applausi, tutti in piedi, standing ovation.


----------



## Tobi (14 Settembre 2013)

Allegri vergogna


----------



## Snake (14 Settembre 2013)

poco ridicolo sul rigore di Balotelli


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Settembre 2013)

Tanto avessimo perso non sarebbe stato cacciato, questo rimane fino a maggio..


----------



## Gnagnazio (14 Settembre 2013)

Incompetente e mediocre.


----------



## iceman. (14 Settembre 2013)

AHAHAH ha un sedere infinito....facciamo cag are ogni volta, ogni santo fine settimana mi tocca vedere questo letamaio. 
Poi...pensa di essere figo facendo finta di non vedere il rigore? RIDICOLO ASSAI, il più scarso della serie A.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Settembre 2013)

Incredibile,salvato proprio dal giocatore che sta ostracizzando.È scarso,ma c'ha un c... incredibile


----------



## Nivre (14 Settembre 2013)

Maledetto il giorno in cui Galliani lo ha portato al Milan.

Il peggior allenatore della nostra storia.


----------



## #Dodo90# (14 Settembre 2013)

*Allegri: "Ci vuole un pò di tempo per adattarci al nuovo sistema di gioco"*


.......


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Settembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> *Allegri: "Ci vuole un pò di tempo per adattarci al nuovo sistema di gioco"*
> 
> 
> .......



Ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## iceman. (14 Settembre 2013)

Sistema di gioco? Qualcuno gli dica che e' da 4 anni che li mette a casaccio....quanto lo odio, quanto lo odio, quanto lo odio, quanto lo odio, quanto lo odio, quanto lo odio, quanto lo odio, quanto lo odio, quanto lo odio, quanto lo odio, ququanto lo odio, quanto lo odio, quanto lo odio, quanto lo odio, quanto lo odio, quanto lo odio,anto lo odio, quanto lo odio, quanto lo odio, quanto lo odio, quanto lo odio, quanto lo odio, quanto lo odio, quanto lo odio,quanto lo odio, quanto lo odio, quanto lo odio, quanto lo odio, quanto lo odio, quanto lo odio,quanto lo odio, quanto lo odio, quanto lo odio, quanto lo odio, quanto lo odio, quanto lo odio,quanto lo odio, quanto lo odio, quanto lo odio, quanto lo odio, quanto lo odio, quanto lo odio,quanto lo odio, quanto lo odio, quanto lo odio, quanto lo odio, quanto lo odio, quanto lo odio,quanto lo odio, quanto lo odio, quanto lo odio, quanto lo odio, quanto lo odio, quanto lo odio,quanto lo odio, quanto lo odio, quanto lo odio, quanto lo odio, quanto lo odio, quanto lo odio,


----------



## Aragorn (14 Settembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> *Allegri: "Ci vuole un pò di tempo per adattarci al nuovo sistema di gioco"*
> 
> 
> .......




Ma questo signore sa che esiste un periodo di tempo comunemente definito "preparazione estiva" che dovrebbe servire proprio per preparare i giocatori ad un eventuale cambio di gioco in vista dell'inizio della stagione ?


----------



## peppe75 (14 Settembre 2013)

un grosso calcio nel sedere per aver messo quel fantasma di Robinho..e non Matri che credo che peggio non poteva fare...poi è stato fortunato...


----------



## alexrossonero (14 Settembre 2013)

Scelte TECNICHE incomprensibili, sia a livello di formazione che di mercato, di cui è sicuramente co-responsabile insieme all'ad.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (14 Settembre 2013)

"La squadra ha dimostrato carattere".


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Settembre 2013)

Vattene!


----------



## The P (14 Settembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> *Allegri: "Ci vuole un pò di tempo per adattarci al nuovo sistema di gioco"*
> 
> 
> .......



Vergogna.


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Settembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> *Allegri: "Ci vuole un pò di tempo per adattarci al nuovo sistema di gioco"*
> 
> 
> .......



Ma non diciamo fesserie....


----------



## The P (14 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Incredibile,salvato proprio dal giocatore che sta ostracizzando.È scarso,ma c'ha un c... incredibile



mammamia, pazzesco.


----------



## Frikez (14 Settembre 2013)

#dodo90# ha scritto:


> *allegri: "ci vuole un pò di tempo per adattarci al nuovo sistema di gioco"*
> 
> 
> .......



rotfl


----------



## Principe (14 Settembre 2013)

Sei un incapace e un inetto , il giorno che te ne andrai sarà sempre troppo tardi


----------



## Nivre (14 Settembre 2013)

''Dai dai dai ragazzi''


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Settembre 2013)

Mi chiedo come sia possibile che questo abbia già fatto 3 anni al milan e si appresti a fare il quarto.
E' una roba indecorosa e ridicola, questa estate ci avevo creduto sul serio al suo esonero, sarebbe stato il vero colpo di mercato del Milan, ci saremmo potenziati in maniera esponenziale senza questo incapace...


----------



## iceman. (14 Settembre 2013)

"Dai ricky" ahhaahhaha

Ma quando si è girato per non vedere il rigore? Che somaro ahahahhaha


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> "Dai ricky" ahhaahhaha
> 
> Ma quando si è girato per non vedere il rigore? Che somaro ahahahhaha


E quando poi dopo il rigore se n'è andato negli spogliatoi, come per dire: "Anche questa volta ho il mio posto al sicuro"


----------



## Morghot (14 Settembre 2013)

Qualcuno gli dica che (esempio) mazzarri in 3 mesi ha creato una squadra e un gioco, lui in 4 anni non ha creato niente, se crepa stanotte godo.


----------



## iceman. (14 Settembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> E quando poi dopo il rigore se n'è andato negli spogliatoi, come per dire: "Anche questa volta ho il mio posto al sicuro"



Si si, come per dire "sono figo, ho recuperato una partita impossibile" ahhhauuahhuahau mio dio quanto è scarso.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Settembre 2013)

Ha rotto, se voleva farsi esonerare tanto valeva salutare tutti a giugno


----------



## ed.vedder77 (15 Settembre 2013)

esonerare


----------



## Gollume (15 Settembre 2013)

Sempre gli stessi errori. Sempre, tutti gli anni partenze ad handicap.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (15 Settembre 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Qualcuno gli dica che (esempio) mazzarri in 3 mesi ha creato una squadra e un gioco, lui in 4 anni non ha creato niente, se crepa stanotte godo.



Qui c è tutto quello che c è da dire.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Settembre 2013)

Ho finito gli insulti.


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Settembre 2013)

Vattene via il prima possibile.


----------



## -Lionard- (15 Settembre 2013)

Non ho mai capito perché Allegri abbia deciso di rimanere alla fine dello scorso campionato. Aveva un presidente che lo umiliava in tutti i modi e aveva già chiarito di preferirgli un non-allenatore come Seedorf, una squadra normale senza progetto e senza soldi e la corte della Roma che lo avrebbe messo al centro del progetto offrendogli anche un ingaggio superiore. Perché è rimasto? Una persona con un pizzico di orgoglio avrebbe riso in faccia a Berlusconi e se ne sarebbe andato alla Roma per dimostrare al nano quanto si sbagliava, come fecero in passato Capello e Leonardo. Invece Allegri ha lottato con le unghie e con i denti per rimanere e l'unica spiegazione plausibile che mi sono dato è che lui per primo sia conscio dei suoi limiti di tecnico e pertanto prediliga una comoda panchina al Milan coperto dai rassicuranti alibi("decide tutto Berlusconi","non ci sono soldi","è un progetto giovani, ci vuole pazienza" etc...)che l'assunzione di responsabilità e la sfida che la Roma avrebbe rappresentato. 

Mi spiace perché a Cagliari aveva mostrato un calcio spettacolare e prometteva di essere un grande allenatore. Al Milan al primo anno ha avuto il merito di fare piazza pulita di senatori e cadaveri (Pirlo, Ronaldinho, nella prima parte di stagione anche Seedorf), puntare sui giovani(Merkel e Strasser) e dare un serio sistema difensivo al Milan. Dalla seconda stagione in avanti si è perso e si è trasformato in un catenacciaro parodia di sé stesso.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (15 Settembre 2013)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Pirlo



Bella genialata è stata,mandare via Pirlo. Così adesso ci ritroviamo Muntari playmaker.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (15 Settembre 2013)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Non ho mai capito perché Allegri abbia deciso di rimanere alla fine dello scorso campionato. Aveva un presidente che lo umiliava in tutti i modi e aveva già chiarito di preferirgli un non-allenatore come Seedorf, una squadra normale senza progetto e senza soldi e la corte della Roma che lo avrebbe messo al centro del progetto offrendogli anche un ingaggio superiore. Perché è rimasto? Una persona con un pizzico di orgoglio avrebbe riso in faccia a Berlusconi e se ne sarebbe andato alla Roma per dimostrare al nano quanto si sbagliava, come fecero in passato Capello e Leonardo. Invece Allegri ha lottato con le unghie e con i denti per rimanere e l'unica spiegazione plausibile che mi sono dato è che lui per primo sia conscio dei suoi limiti di tecnico e pertanto prediliga una comoda panchina al Milan coperto dai rassicuranti alibi("decide tutto Berlusconi","non ci sono soldi","è un progetto giovani, ci vuole pazienza" etc...)che l'assunzione di responsabilità e la sfida che la Roma avrebbe rappresentato.
> 
> Mi spiace perché a Cagliari aveva mostrato un calcio spettacolare e prometteva di essere un grande allenatore. Al Milan al primo anno ha avuto il merito di fare piazza pulita di senatori e cadaveri (Pirlo, Ronaldinho, nella prima parte di stagione anche Seedorf), puntare sui giovani(Merkel e Strasser) e dare un serio sistema difensivo al Milan. Dalla seconda stagione in avanti si è perso e si è trasformato in un catenacciaro parodia di sé stesso.



.


----------



## Solo (15 Settembre 2013)

E' rimasto per distruggerci dall'interno, è chiaro. Altrimenti molte scelte (es. POLI) non si spiegano.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Settembre 2013)

Vorrei capire se [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] è ancora un allegriano, credo sia l'unico


----------



## robs91 (15 Settembre 2013)

Lo odio.


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Settembre 2013)

E' un insulto per chiunque si alzi la mattina e si faccia un mazzo tanto per guadagnarsi il pane.

E' un insulto credere che questo individuo guadagni milioni, oltretutto per dire "dai dai bravo" e disporre dei giocatori in campo. Veramente, fa male. Ma ancor prima che da milanista, fa male come lavoratore vedere una roba del genere.


1) Non ha ancora deciso il modulo dopo 3 partite di campionato "ci vuole tempo per adattarci al nuovo sistema di gioco". La sua idea pare essere continuare a puntare su un modulo morto, per il quale oltretutto non abbiamo gli interpreti o quasi, come il 4 3 1 2.
2) Ha il diktat personale dei due falegnami a centrocampo (Poli in panca. Per me, da quando è entrato, è stato uno dei migliori in campo)
3) Questo è uno dei punti più assurdi: ha i due falegnami in campo, e li schiera uno al centro e uno a sinistra. Relega Montolivo volutamente a destra, non al centro, creando il "playmaker DeJong" e facendogli toccare la metà dei palloni di quest'ultimo. *Assurdo.*
4) Continua a puntare su un cadavere (scarso, per giunta) come Robinho. Lo tiene un'ora dentro. Esce, entra Matri (non esattamente Lewandoski) e cominciamo a giocare a calcio. Tutto questo salvo poi dire nel post partita "Balotelli ha bisogno di una punta come Matri o Pazzini vicino". Davvero, no comment.
5) La fase difensiva del milan Allegriano non ha nulla da invidiare a quella dell'inter di Stramaccioni. La stessa inter che, con un Campagnaro in più (Avessi detto Thiago Silva) improvvisamente diventa impenetrabile. Sarà veramente tutta colpa dei giocatori?
6) I movimenti sono DISORDINATISSIMI. Abbiamo avuto dei momenti in cui c'erano Montolivo, De Jong e Muntari in 4 metri quadri, tutti spostati a sinistra. Roba che se perdiamo palla lì c'è una voragine dall'altra parte.
7) Non ho mai, dico mai visto in 20 anni un gioco così brutto. Mai. Inter Juve è stata una partita brutta. A confronto della nostra sembrava uno degli spot Nike di qualche anno fa.
8) Se la crede. Ma davvero, crede di essere un grande allenatore. Rilascia interviste tipo "Se qualcuno crede di essere bravo venga qui e faccia gli stessi risultati". Ma che, davero? Se la crede, si indispettisce se qualcuno lo critica, pora stela. Salvo poi non avere nemmeno gli attributi di guardare i rigori, o di ammettere di aver sbagliato determinate scelte "la squadra...la squadra...i ragazzi".


Io ad un certo punto ho tifato torino. Lo dico senza vergogna. Speravo in una manita, così che fosse quasi sicuro l'esonero dopo il celtic. Mi è quasi dispiaciuto prendere questo punto.

Non ne posso più.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Settembre 2013)

Ancora pensate che questo qui è il miglior allenatore italiano dopo Conte? ahahahahahahahh Sto qui farebbe fatica anche al Sassuolo, godrei di matto se dopo il Milan fallisse in tutte le squadre.
Mazzarri, Guidolin, Montella, Garçia, Benitez gli danno ottomila piste.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Settembre 2013)

Io ho più volte affermato che non considero Allegri un allenatore da Milan, sia per mentalità che per idee, o per meglio dire mancanza di idee, tattiche

Ma in questo momento mi sembra tra i meno colpevoli

La squadra ha una preparazione fisica imbarazzante, che se non sbaglio non è responsabilità sua, la preparazione atletica sia come uomini che come metodologia è direttamente controllata dalla società

Gli hanno messo a disposizione la rosa definitiva a fine mercato
ha dovuto portare aventi il modulo 433 fino al 2 settembre, complice anche l'infortunio di Saponara e ora deve reimpostare tutto per il 4312 imposto dalla società, oltretutto con l'uomo chiave per questo modulo, Kaka, tutto da recuperare

Non gli sono stati acquistati centrocampisti a parte Poli, è oggettivamente diffcile con questo centrocampo trovare soluzioni valide per sostenere in modo continuo le 2 punte e il trequartista


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ancora pensate che questo qui è il miglior allenatore italiano dopo Conte? ahahahahahahahh Sto qui farebbe fatica anche al Sassuolo, godrei di matto se dopo il Milan fallisse in tutte le squadre.
> Mazzarri, Guidolin, Montella, Garçia, Benitez gli danno ottomila piste.



Dai va beh Garcia ha fatto due partite ancora  Per il resto concordo che faccia pietà...


----------



## robs91 (15 Settembre 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io ho più volte affermato che non considero Allegri un allenatore da Milan, sia per mentalità che per idee, o per meglio dire mancanza di idee, tattiche
> 
> Ma in questo momento mi sembra tra i meno colpevoli
> 
> ...


Ancora con questa storia?Ha voluto Matri che ci è costato 12 milioni invece di un centrocampista di qualltà.E' stata una SUA scelta.
Il 4-3-1-2 imposto dalla società?Se non voleva fare il burattino se ne andava alla Roma.


----------



## Snape (15 Settembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> E' un insulto per chiunque si alzi la mattina e si faccia un mazzo tanto per guadagnarsi il pane.
> 
> E' un insulto credere che questo individuo guadagni milioni, oltretutto per dire "dai dai bravo" e disporre dei giocatori in campo. Veramente, fa male. Ma ancor prima che da milanista, fa male come lavoratore vedere una roba del genere.
> 
> ...



Quoto. Pure io tifavo torino. E tiferò celtic, almeno una parte di me. Non ne posso più di vedere questo scempio. Oltretutto poi dopo le dichiarazioni altezzose del post psv quando faceva il furbo, ha fatto 4 punti con cagliari (vinta casualmente) e torino (primo gol molto dubbio). Non ci ha dato non dico un gioco, ma neanche un organizzazione tra i reparti, delle simmetrie, l'elastico tra difesa, centrocampo e attacco, cose che mourinho ha conferito all'inter in topo 3-4 mesi massimo, cosa che tutti i grandi allenatori insegnano subito. Benitez al napoli ha gia dato un identità, un gioco preciso, una volontà precisa. Ma persino ieri il torino aveva una sua struttura di gioco che noi non abbiamo da 4 anni. Quando se ne andrà sarà sempre troppo tardi, chiunque meglio di lui. Poi vabè la scelta di passare al 4312 è geniale: se kakà si fa male, il trequartista titolare è birsa.


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Settembre 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io ho più volte affermato che non considero Allegri un allenatore da Milan, sia per mentalità che per idee, o per meglio dire mancanza di idee, tattiche
> 
> Ma in questo momento mi sembra tra i meno colpevoli
> 
> ...



L'allenatore non ha voce in capitolo sulla preparazione? E come mai "N" allenatori nel mondo si portano dietro il loro staff tecnico personale, allora?
La rosa definitiva a fine mercato è "solo" colpa di Galliani, oppure abbiamo un allenatore che non ha scelto il modulo?
Scelto, perché il diktat presidenziale è una bufala, perché a) Berlusconi manco sa più cosa sia il milan b) l'anno scorso abbiamo giocato col tridente la maggior parte delle partite, e non si è mossa una foglia.
Infine, a giudicare dai centrocampi che schiera, avremmo potuto comprare pure Fabregas. Giustamente (e hai ragione) evidenzi che abbiamo preso solo Poli a centrocampo. Tanto, il campo da titolare non lo vede...


----------



## Tobi (15 Settembre 2013)

A fine stagione lascia.. 4 anni su una panchina sono tanti.. senza vincere quasi nulla


----------



## The P (15 Settembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> E' un insulto per chiunque si alzi la mattina e si faccia un mazzo tanto per guadagnarsi il pane.
> 
> E' un insulto credere che questo individuo guadagni milioni, oltretutto per dire "dai dai bravo" e disporre dei giocatori in campo. Veramente, fa male. Ma ancor prima che da milanista, fa male come lavoratore vedere una roba del genere.
> 
> ...



quoto anche gli spazi. 

Come ci sono i giocatori da Top club, Serie A e Serie B, ci sono anche gli allenatori. Allegri non è da Top Club. E forse manco da Serie A visto che il suo Cagliari è stata un invenzione di Ballardini che ha fatto il miracolo l'hanno prima.


----------



## Djici (15 Settembre 2013)

non riesco a capire cosa fa per tutta la settimana...
la solidita difensiva e la cosa piu semplice da dare a una squadra.
il gioco offensivo e gia molto piu difficile.
e trovare l'equilibrio tra attaco e fase difensiva e alla fine la cosa piu difficile.

ma noi non abbiamo NULLA !


----------



## Tobi (15 Settembre 2013)

Ma si la prova lampante è Inter vs Juve.. la stessa Inter di stramaccioni che prendeva 3 gol dovunque, in queste 3 partite ha dimostrato solidità nella fase difensiva.. Gli stessi Elementi dell'anno scorso.. piu campagnaro.. un difensore mediocre e taider.. giocatorino da bologna..
La mano dell'allenatore si vede.
Al milan ci vorrebbe un Capello o un Mourinho per dare una strigliata a questi cadaveri svogliati


----------



## prebozzio (15 Settembre 2013)

Io ero a favore della conferma e penso sia stata la scelta giusta, ma in questo inizio Allegri mi sta davvero deludendo.

Rispetto a Inter, Roma e Napoli avevamo un vantaggio: un sistema di gioco collaudato, che da gennaio ci aveva portato a fare tanti punti. Un buon inizio era fondamentale, e il calendario sembrava favorirlo. Invece si ricomincia da capo.

In campo giocatori osceni come Robinho (il suo essere titolare per due partite di fila è davvero inspiegabile) e Muntari (ok per la forza fisica, ma Poli dà molta più qualità). Non ci sono scusanti, mi sembra stia dando i numeri.


----------



## runner (15 Settembre 2013)

ma io mi chiedo una cosa....

sono 4 ani che partiamo male a livello fisico per poi essere più in forma a fine campionato e ci può stare, ma quello che mi chiedo è come mai non abbiamo un gioco, anche il più semplice e lineare....

uno ha la palla e poi non sa che fare!!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Settembre 2013)

Il bello è che lo sostituiremo con Inzaghi che non ha l'esperienza necessaria e farà schifo pure lui


----------



## ed.vedder77 (15 Settembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> E' un insulto per chiunque si alzi la mattina e si faccia un mazzo tanto per guadagnarsi il pane.
> 
> E' un insulto credere che questo individuo guadagni milioni, oltretutto per dire "dai dai bravo" e disporre dei giocatori in campo. Veramente, fa male. Ma ancor prima che da milanista, fa male come lavoratore vedere una roba del genere.
> 
> ...


Bellissimo post.concordo su tutto dalla prima all ultima riga


----------



## Ale (15 Settembre 2013)

La cosa che mi fa piu ridere è che praticamente tutti volevate la conferma dell'allenatore dei record...


----------



## Snape (15 Settembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi fa piu ridere è che praticamente tutti volevate la conferma dell'allenatore dei record...



Tutti chi ? Ti sbagli.


----------



## Ale (15 Settembre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Tutti chi ? Ti sbagli.


il 99% voleva allegri, che veniva spacciato come un genio della panchina che aveva appena compiuto un miracolo con il terzo posto, altroche.


----------



## runner (15 Settembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> il 99% voleva allegri, che veniva spacciato come un genio della panchina che aveva appena compiuto un miracolo con il terzo posto, altroche.



secondo me ti confondi con chi come me diceva che l' alternativa non poteva essere nell' immediato Seedorf ma un altro allenatore di esperienza (tutti hanno fatto i loro nomi)


----------



## Snape (15 Settembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> il 99% voleva allegri, che veniva spacciato come un genio della panchina che aveva appena compiuto un miracolo con il terzo posto, altroche.



Percentuale gonfiatissima. Io personalmente l'ho sempre voluto altrove, ma non ci vuole molto a intuire che il 3° posto dell'anno scorso è ottenuto grazie ad arbitraggi strani, mi sembra sia il minimo dell'obiettività ammetterlo. Allegri non c'entra proprio nulla. Errori arbitrali (chiamiamoli cosi) e elsharaawy nei primi 4-5 mesi.


----------



## Ale (15 Settembre 2013)

[MENTION=205]Ronaldinho_89[/MENTION] , adesso tutti prendono le distanze da allegri, hai visto?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (15 Settembre 2013)

....forse l unico merito che dò l berlusca negli ultimi anni...non si può negare che da quando veniva a milanello la squadra era cambiata radicalmente.il nano è un gran motivatore lo sanno anche i sassi...e credo che abbia fatto davvero lui la formazione ad allegri con montolivo centrale alla Pirlo e nocerino alla Gattuso..cosa che prima non era vista.sono certo che con un allenatore all altezza questa squadra lotterebbe per i primi posti...è lo scempio di ieri sarebbe magari una casualità e non la quotidianità di ogni paritita!e la cosa che più mi disgusta é che da anni a a sta parte sembriamo dei ladri , partite oscene ,sentire che il Torino meritava di vincere e noi a Il MIlan che si aggrappa a favori arbitrali ,benchè giusti ,mi fa venire il magone...si dovevano asfaltare,non pareggiare con gollonzo da oratorio e il sperare nel miracolo con poli atterrato in area.Prima nessuno si azzardava a dire che non dovevamo essere in champions,ora oltre avere perso il gioco abbiamo perso anche lo stile della grande squadra.


----------



## Schism75 (15 Settembre 2013)

Tutti chi scusa? Io sono 2 anni che lo bestemmio e ne chiedo la testa.


----------



## Arsozzenal (15 Settembre 2013)

io l'ho sempre difeso quando veniva attaccato con argomentazioni ridicole del tipo(è uno che toglie el shaarawy per far giocare traorè etc..)ma ho sempre detto che non mi è mai piaciuto e di fronte ad un alternativa valida lo avrei cambiato subito!ora lo cambierei anche per il primo che passa per strada...non è possibile giocare cosi male,non è possibile fare 3 tiri in porta col torino(se li abbiamo fatti e non sono sicuro),non è possibile lasciare a inizio campionato cosi tanti punti per strada con squadre che lottano per la salvezza,non è possibile far giocare gente come muntari e robinho(giocatore che ha fatto nulla per meritarsi di giocare)..non è possibile che dica che ci vuole tempo per adattarsi ad un nuovo modulo..questa è stata la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso!quando ho sentito questa frase mi volevo suicidare!l'anno scorso era prevedibile avere un calo dopo aver stravolto completamente la squadra..quest'anno il modulo!l'anno prossimo(dio ce ne scampi!!) che scuse dovrà avere??
ovviamente non cambieremo mai allenatore,nemmeno di fronte a 6 sconfitte di fila..sono sicuro che la squadra si riprenderà e mai tiferò contro..ma,se non da subito,a fine anno bisogna ripartire con un allenatore serio!questa squadra può fare molto bene imho..e l'inter di mazzarri è la riprova che con un buon/ottimo allenatore puoi fare un cambiamento incredibile


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Settembre 2013)

mah, in queso momento c'è una tale confusione e tirare a campare in società che inizio a pensare che avere 
un allenatore mediocre sia quasi conveniente per non bruciare nomi importanti

E non mi stupirei se sia sato lo stesso ragionamento della dirigenza quest'anno quando si è deciso di confermarlo


----------



## walter 22 (15 Settembre 2013)

Ma come si fa a giocare così male? Questa volta non ha fatto la battute sulle dimissioni? L'allenatore in una squadra fa molto, Mazzarri gioca con quasi tutti i giocatori dell'inter dell'anno scorso ed è riuscito a ridare un'identità ad una squadra che faceva pietà mentre lui proprio sembra di non capirci niente non c'è un minimo di sistema di gioco. Poi tenere Poli in panchina è da pazzi. Questo è il Milan non il Cagliari non si può farsi dominare da una neo promossa (verona) e da una squadra che ha come unica ambizione la salvezza (torino). Io questo scempio di prestazioni non lo sopporto più va bene che la rosa è piena di lacune ma siamo più forti di certe squadrette.


----------



## iceman. (15 Settembre 2013)

Dai tando da domenica vinizia un bel filotto di partite..


----------



## Facciosnaooo (15 Settembre 2013)

Se ne deve andare. Come si fa a schierare questo Robinho!? Com'è possibile che mezza squadra si rompe nel giro di un mese?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (15 Settembre 2013)

A lui,semplicemente,non frega più nulla del Milan. Sa che il contratto non glielo rinnovano più,e quindi ci mette questa grinta. La squadra,è vero,non è forte,ma questi giocatori hanno una mollezza inaccettabile. Avete visto Zaccardo sul gol di D'Ambrosio? Ecco,contro il Parma non difendeva così (altrimenti il Parma sarebbe già retrocesso).

Il punto è che l'allenatore conta eccome,basti pensare all'Inter: quest'anno ha preso solo 1 gol,mi pare. L'anno scorso la stessa squadra ne prendeva 3 a partita.

Allegri,semplicemente,ha scelto di fare "l'utile ******".
Rimane qui perché se arriva terzo: "Uoooh bravo Allegri,meglio di Mourinho,un altro miracolo,e senza budget"
Arriva decimo: "Lui non ha nessuna colpa,la preparazione la fa Tognaccini,il mercato Galliani,la tattica Berlusconi"


Poi vabbè,non capisco com'è che abbia tutti 'sti fan.
Non puoi criticarlo che dicono "EEEEH MA KE VUOI IL CALCIO SCIAMPAGN STILE SAKKI? MANKANO LI INTERPRETI! ABBERLUSCONE CACCIASSE 400 MIGLIONI,MESSI C.RONALDO FABREGAS HAMSICK E POI SI FA IL BEL GIOKO!1!!1!2"


----------



## iceman. (15 Settembre 2013)

Comunque andra' in premier al city o al chelsea ahahahahahahah


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Vorrei capire se [MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] è ancora un allegriano, credo sia l'unico



Non lo so, è a rischio comunque


----------



## Gnagnazio (15 Settembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi fa piu ridere è che praticamente tutti volevate la conferma dell'allenatore dei record...



Anch'io. C'era anche una campagna anti-Seedorf. Praticamente tutti volevano la conferma _*dell'Incompetente*_


----------



## de sica (15 Settembre 2013)

Le colpe che gli attribuisco sono l'aver fatto giocare robinho e montolivo dall'inizio, invece di matri e poli. Ci vuole gente che corre in mezzo al campo. Se siamo lenti, anche con il sassuolo di turno andremo in difficoltà. Per il resto, la squadra è questa. Allegri cosa dovrebbe fare?! se zapata è scarso come anche zaccardo, chi dovrebbe mettere al posto loro con abate,de sciglio e bonera fuori?


----------



## vota DC (15 Settembre 2013)

de sica ha scritto:


> Per il resto, la squadra è questa. Allegri cosa dovrebbe fare?!



Magari evitare di imitare Conte nei suoi difetti, tipo il non fare cambi prima dell'ottantesimo minuto. Che serviva far entrare El Shaarawy durante il recupero finale contro il Cagliari?


----------



## de sica (15 Settembre 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Magari evitare di imitare Conte nei suoi difetti, tipo il non fare cambi prima dell'ottantesimo minuto. Che serviva far entrare El Shaarawy durante il recupero finale contro il Cagliari?



Ma quali cambi, se non abbiamo neanche le alternative valide.. specialmente in difesa. La colpa è della società come sempre. Il mercato lo fanno sempre loro, non di certo allegri. E adesso se ne pagano le conseguenze, come sempre del resto


----------



## Gnagnazio (15 Settembre 2013)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ma quali cambi, se non abbiamo neanche le alternative valide.. specialmente in difesa. La colpa è della società come sempre. Il mercato lo fanno sempre loro, non di certo allegri. E adesso se ne pagano le conseguenze, come sempre del resto



Allegri voleva SOLO un attacante. Voleva Matri piuttosto di Eriksen o un centrale.


----------



## vota DC (15 Settembre 2013)

Ma dai Allegri è recidivo nel cercare di giocare senza cambi e nell'iniziare il gioco con i giocatori rotti: se i giocatori sono sani fa i cambi gli ultimi dieci minuti, altrimenti fa i cambi forzati, oggi Poli al posto di Montolivo, in passato aveva iniziato con Abate, lo scorso anno ha fatto pure lo stesso identico errore di Prandelli nella finale europea di cominciare con un giocatore rotto e sostituirlo con un altro giocatore rotto mangiandosi due cambi su tre.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2013)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ma quali cambi, se non abbiamo neanche le alternative valide.. specialmente in difesa. La colpa è della società come sempre. Il mercato lo fanno sempre loro, non di certo allegri. E adesso se ne pagano le conseguenze, come sempre del resto



Si infatti, per giocare bene contro il torino e il verona serve acquistare i fenomeni......



Ma andiamo, il colpevole del non gioco è lui, la colpa della preparazione fisica è sua, la colpa della mollezza, del giocare senza balls è sua.


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Settembre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi fa piu ridere è che praticamente tutti volevate la conferma dell'allenatore dei record...



L'alternativa era Seedorf che non sappiamo nemmeno se sia in grado di allenare e aveva contro la squadra che già fa pietà, non un Benitez, un Mazzarri o un Montella.


----------



## Arsozzenal (15 Settembre 2013)

vediamo come va nelle prossime giornate...tanto molto difficilmente allegri se ne andrà prima di giugno..poi st'estate c'è l'obbligo di cambiare


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> A lui,semplicemente,non frega più nulla del Milan. Sa che il contratto non glielo rinnovano più,e quindi ci mette questa grinta. La squadra,è vero,non è forte,ma questi giocatori hanno una mollezza inaccettabile. Avete visto Zaccardo sul gol di D'Ambrosio? Ecco,contro il Parma non difendeva così (altrimenti il Parma sarebbe già retrocesso).
> 
> Il punto è che l'allenatore conta eccome,basti pensare all'Inter: quest'anno ha preso solo 1 gol,mi pare. L'anno scorso la stessa squadra ne prendeva 3 a partita.
> 
> ...



Sono morto dal ridere 
Verissimo


----------



## de sica (15 Settembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Si infatti, per giocare bene contro il torino e il verona serve acquistare i fenomeni......
> 
> 
> 
> Ma andiamo, il colpevole del non gioco è lui, la colpa della preparazione fisica è sua, la colpa della mollezza, del giocare senza balls è sua.



Allora credo che alcuni di voi ancora hanno chiaro il valore di alcuni nostri giocatori. Il pretesto " siamo scarsi ma almeno siamo più forti di un torino qualsiasi" non regge più. La rosa dal centrocampo in giù è scarsa, punto. Il D'Ambrosio di turno non è più scarparo di un zaccardo o di un zapata o di un emanuelson qualsiasi. Allegri ha le sue colpe ovviamente, la prima è l'ostinazione nel far giocare morti come robinho, e diciamo anche questo "non-gioco" che si vede da anni. Tuttavia non giudicherò mai pienamente allegri con una rosa simile, perché anche conte farebbe fatica con i cessi che abbiamo dietro


----------



## If Everyone Cared (15 Settembre 2013)

de sica ha scritto:


> Allora credo che alcuni di voi ancora hanno chiaro il valore di alcuni nostri giocatori. Il pretesto " siamo scarsi ma almeno siamo più forti di un torino qualsiasi" non regge più. La rosa dal centrocampo in giù è scarsa, punto. Il D'Ambrosio di turno non è più scarparo di un zaccardo o di un zapata o di un emanuelson qualsiasi. Allegri ha le sue colpe ovviamente, la prima è l'ostinazione nel far giocare morti come robinho, e diciamo anche questo "non-gioco" che si vede da anni. Tuttavia non giudicherò mai pienamente allegri con una rosa simile, perché anche conte farebbe fatica con i cessi che abbiamo dietro



la stessa tesi che sosteneva la frangia stramaccioniana. uguale, non cambia 'na virgola.
è bastato mettere l'inter nelle mani di un allenatore per confutare inoppugnabilmente la tesi di cui sopra.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2013)

de sica ha scritto:


> Allora credo che alcuni di voi ancora hanno chiaro il valore di alcuni nostri giocatori. Il pretesto " siamo scarsi ma almeno siamo più forti di un torino qualsiasi" non regge più. La rosa dal centrocampo in giù è scarsa, punto. Il D'Ambrosio di turno non è più scarparo di un zaccardo o di un zapata o di un emanuelson qualsiasi. Allegri ha le sue colpe ovviamente, la prima è l'ostinazione nel far giocare morti come robinho, e diciamo anche questo "non-gioco" che si vede da anni. Tuttavia non giudicherò mai pienamente allegri con una rosa simile, perché anche conte farebbe fatica con i cessi che abbiamo dietro


Si vabbè, per difendere Allegri fareste qualsiasi cosa. La preparazione di menta e il fatto che non ce la facciano a muoversi, bradipi sembrano, a chi la dobbiamo??? Suvvia, basta col dire che siamo scarsi, il Verona e il Livorno giocano 3000 volte meglio.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (15 Settembre 2013)

Ma poi,ma che acquisti puoi fare ad uno così?
Sono 3 anni che chiede Matri,e dopo che gliel'hanno comprato,è finito dritto in panchina


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Settembre 2013)

Insomma, ricapitolando:

Il mercato non lo decide lui.
La rosa è al di sotto del livello di torino e verona (che hanno IMPOSTO gioco contro di noi).
Ha le tegole degli infortuni, mica è colpa sua.
Come sopra, la preparazione atletica non la decide lui.
Non ha i cambi, quindi non è colpa sua se cambia male e tardi.

Mi chiedo a questo punto a cosa serva un allenatore.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Settembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La preparazione di menta e il fatto che non ce la facciano a muoversi, bradipi sembrano, a chi la dobbiamo???



Il punto è tutto lì


----------



## Petrecte (15 Settembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Insomma, ricapitolando:
> 
> Il mercato non lo decide lui.
> La rosa è al di sotto del livello di torino e verona (che hanno IMPOSTO gioco contro di noi).
> ...



Stesse frasi che usai ben due anni fa , secondo questa logica chiunque pùo allenare il Milan tanto non è mai colpa sua ma nell'ordine di :
Società
Tognaccini o chi per lui (ma Folletti non è uomo di "le phisique????")
Sfortuna
Cabala
Destino
ecc...ecc...
La difesa della Juve prima dell'arrivo del parrucchino era pietosa,lo stesso l'Inter di Straminchioni...ehhh ma il Napoli senza Cavani è più debole,ehhh ma l'Inter è la stessa dell'anno scorso,ehhhh ma la Riomma non combinerà nulla,ehhh questa è la stagione dove si vedrà la mano del mister.....multi cit. difensive pro "le phisique".


----------



## de sica (15 Settembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Insomma, ricapitolando:
> 
> Il mercato non lo decide lui.
> La rosa è al di sotto del livello di torino e verona (che hanno IMPOSTO gioco contro di noi).
> ...



Dei punti che hai citato, allegri sbaglia sicuramente nella preparazione atletica e nell'essere testardo su certi giocatori, come robinho.
Per il resto, mettere sullo stesso piano torino e verona mi sembra una comica. Oltretutto contro il verona il milan è sceso in campo con la testa al ritorno dei preliminari.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (15 Settembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Insomma, ricapitolando:
> 
> Il mercato non lo decide lui.
> La rosa è al di sotto del livello di torino e verona (che hanno IMPOSTO gioco contro di noi).
> ...



Se la squadra va bene,i meriti sono di Allegri. Se le cose vanno male,la colpa è degli altri. 

Il Milan vince? Grande Conte Max sei meglio di Capello,hai messo in campo la miglior formazione possibile
Il Milan perde? Eh ma Allegri non ha colpe,lo sanno tutti che la formazione la fa Berlusconi insieme a Tognaccini.


----------



## Petrecte (15 Settembre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Se la squadra va bene,i meriti sono di Allegri. Se le cose vanno male,la colpa è degli altri.
> 
> Il Milan vince? Grande Conte Max sei meglio di Capello,hai messo in campo la miglior formazione possibile
> Il Milan perde? Eh ma Allegri non ha colpe,lo sanno tutti che la formazione la fa Berlusconi insieme a Tognaccini.


.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Il punto è tutto lì



Ed è grave, perchè non puoi partire con l'handicap ogni maledetto anno, cioè non sempre trovi l'Ibra o l'Elsha della situazione.


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Settembre 2013)

de sica ha scritto:


> Dei punti che hai citato, allegri sbaglia sicuramente nella preparazione atletica e nell'essere testardo su certi giocatori, come robinho.
> Per il resto, mettere sullo stesso piano torino e verona mi sembra una comica. *Oltretutto contro il verona il milan è sceso in campo con la testa al ritorno dei preliminari.*



Torniamo di nuovo al punto di partenza: e la colpa di chi è?


----------



## de sica (15 Settembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Torniamo di nuovo al punto di partenza: e la colpa di chi è?



E secondo te? dell'allenatore?? o di una società di pezzenti che doveva passare il turno a tutti i costi per quei benedetti 20/30 milioni?


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Settembre 2013)

de sica ha scritto:


> E secondo te? dell'allenatore?? o di una società di pezzenti che doveva passare il turno a tutti i costi per quei benedetti 20/30 milioni?



Ah.
Se i giocatori scendono in campo con la testa su un'altra partita la colpa non è dell'allenatore, ma della società.

Cioè, fammi capire, ma allora l'allenatore cosa fa?

Non prepara.
Non motiva.
Non schiera.
Non cambia.
Non sceglie in sede di mercato.

Che fa?


----------



## Solo (15 Settembre 2013)

Minaccia dimissione (ahimè) fasulle.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Settembre 2013)

de sica ha scritto:


> Allora credo che alcuni di voi ancora hanno chiaro il valore di alcuni nostri giocatori. Il pretesto " siamo scarsi ma almeno siamo più forti di un torino qualsiasi" non regge più. *La rosa dal centrocampo in giù è scarsa, punto.* Il D'Ambrosio di turno non è più scarparo di un zaccardo o di un zapata o di un emanuelson qualsiasi. Allegri ha le sue colpe ovviamente, la prima è l'ostinazione nel far giocare morti come robinho, e diciamo anche questo "non-gioco" che si vede da anni. Tuttavia non giudicherò mai pienamente allegri con una rosa simile, perché anche conte farebbe fatica con i cessi che abbiamo dietro



Il signor Allegri poteva rimediare,ma ha preferito il suo amico Mitra.


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il signor Allegri poteva rimediare,ma ha preferito il suo amico Mitra.



Ma poi anche sta storia che dalla cintola in giù siamo scarsi è tutta da ridere.

Ma oh, abbiam giocato contro gente che schiera Padelli, Glik, Darmian. Cacciatore, Maietta, Agostini.

Ma che scherziamo?

Contestualizziamo un filo, che Ventura ieri con Brighi Vives ed El kaddouri ha spiegato calcio. Ma dai vi prego, cerchiamo di mantenere un contatto con la realtà...

Io non son mica qui a chiedere di giocarcela con la Juve, o di piallare il Napoli.
Ma vogliamo veramente credere che Taider+Guarin(rectius, la sua controfigura)+Cambiasso sia un centrocampo molto migliore di Montolivo+De Jong+ Poli?


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Settembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma poi anche sta storia che dalla cintola in giù siamo scarsi è tutta da ridere.
> 
> Ma oh, abbiam giocato contro gente che schiera Padelli, Glik, Darmian. Cacciatore, Maietta, Agostini.
> 
> ...



Ma guarda che sono d'accordissimo con te eh.È ampiamente dimostrato che la fase difensiva nel suo complesso è più importante del valore dei singoli.È anche vero però che se Allegri non avesse le sue fissazioni,in questo caso Matri,potremmo ritrovarci con un Eriksen o un buon difensore in più.


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che sono d'accordissimo con te eh.È ampiamente dimostrato che la fase difensiva nel suo complesso è più importante del valore dei singoli.È anche vero però che se Allegri non avesse le sue fissazioni,in questo caso Matri,potremmo ritrovarci con un Eriksen o un buon difensore in più.



Ah beh nessun dubbio a riguardo.


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Settembre 2013)

Ah, piccolissima considerazione a margine.

Qualcuno di voi ha visto la punizione "da lontano", con schema, della viola di oggi?

Rossi->Giocatore viola--->Barriera con giocatori viola--->Altri giocatori viola--->Portiere.

Un tiro "loffio", non una bordata. Tutti si spostano all'ultimo. Il portiere non vede la palla, e con una loffia da 30 metri a momenti segnano.

Immagino che l'allenatore non c'entri manco in questo.


----------



## runner (15 Settembre 2013)

poi quando un allenatore lo fanno restare controvoglia ed esautorato dalla fiducia della proprietà cosa volete mai che combini....

pure Gattuso farebbe meglio col Tasso.....


----------



## Solo (15 Settembre 2013)

"Lo fanno restare"??? Ma se era già esonerato??? E' stato Galliani a salvargli il sedere. Non è motivato? Poteva andarsene.


----------



## Jino (15 Settembre 2013)

Non sto qui a parlare di tattica. Non sto qui a parlare di uomini. Di mercato. Parlo SOLO della preparazione e dei svariati guai fisici che affliggono la squadra, è una cosa agghiacciante. Questo è gravissimo che accada ancora dopo tutti questi anni con la sua gestione.


----------



## iceman. (15 Settembre 2013)

Ma vogliamo parlare del c*** clamoroso che ha? ahahaha che poi parla di reazione; rotfl tutti episodi casuali.


----------



## de sica (15 Settembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma poi anche sta storia che dalla cintola in giù siamo scarsi è tutta da ridere.
> 
> Ma oh, abbiam giocato contro gente che schiera Padelli, Glik, Darmian. Cacciatore, Maietta, Agostini.
> 
> ...





The Ripper ha scritto:


> mica l'ha deciso l'allenatore. L'allenatore fa la squadra in base al materiale che ha a disposizione. L'avete menata TUTTI con la storia di Boateng esterno. C'ha giocato Niang e salvo 3 o 4 partite ha poi fatto schifo: l'esterno deve saper dare palloni decenti e ogni tanto segnare, Niang non sa fare nessuna delle 2 cose.
> Se il Milan seguiva Cerci prima, Ljiajic poi, significa che le indicazioni da parte dello staff tecnico c'erano. Ma bisogna aspettare i preliminari per fare mercato, li passi e nemmeno spendi 5mln e ti prendi Kakà!!Non solo!! Vendi pure Boateng!
> 
> Questi del Milan non se ne fregano nulla.
> Siamo l'unica squadra al mondo che stravolge ogni anno l'attacco e il modo di giocare, per capricci societari.



.


----------



## iceman. (15 Settembre 2013)

Il giorno che se ne andra', il giorno che se ne andra'...


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Settembre 2013)

de sica ha scritto:


> .



Non mi pare ti sia chiara una cosa:
QUESTO materiale umano a disposizione è BEN al di sopra di un verona o di un torino. Sembra strano, chiaramente, visto il gioco fatto vedere, ma è così.

La dirigenza non ti accontenta? (Cosa poi non vera, visto che gli han preso il pupillo Matri)

TI ARRANGI.

Hanno preso Zuniga a Mazzarri? Non mi pare. Mi pare si sia adattato. E mi pare stia facendo solo un filino meglio di acciuga.

Avessimo perso con Juve e Napoli, per dire, qui nessuno avrebbe niente da ridire, ma COSA C'ENTRA LA DIRIGENZA quando ti fai segnare due gol da TONI, TONI e ti fai imporre il gioco da Cacciatore, Moretti, Vives, etc etc.

Ma dico, stiamo scherzando? E' colpa della dirigenza se uno che ha a disposizione Poli,Montolivo, Mexes, Matri, Balotelli (e stiamo mettendo solo quelli mostruosamente più forti di quelli del toro, non quelli "semplicemente superiori") si fa prendere a SBERLONI (ma proprio a SBERLONI) da Cacciatore etc etc etc etc?


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Settembre 2013)

Cacciate Allegri che è un incompetente.
Non riesce nemmeno a capire le qualità dei giovani che abbiamo avuto.
Ha sempre schierato Antonini come terzino, mentre questa sera abbiamo visto le sue potenzialità come ala alla Cristiano Ronaldo.
Sarebbe bastato semplicemente vendere Robinho, togliergli un 7 dalla maglia a avremmo avuto un potenziale top player.


----------



## vota DC (15 Settembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Non mi pare ti sia chiara una cosa:
> QUESTO materiale umano a disposizione è BEN al di sopra di un verona o di un torino. Sembra strano, chiaramente, visto il gioco fatto vedere, ma è così.
> 
> La dirigenza non ti accontenta? (Cosa poi non vera, visto che gli han preso il pupillo Matri)
> ...



Concordo. Oltretutto se Allegri avesse sempre fatto schifo con il Milan potrebbe venir il dubbio che i giocatori siano deboli, ma con la stessa rosa meno Balotelli e Poli ha battuto il Barcellona che mai e poi mai perderebbe 2-0 contro il Verona.


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Settembre 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Concordo. Oltretutto se Allegri avesse sempre fatto schifo con il Milan potrebbe venir il dubbio che i giocatori siano deboli, ma con la stessa rosa meno Balotelli e Poli ha battuto il Barcellona che mai e poi mai perderebbe 2-0 contro il Verona.



Occhio che adesso salta fuori che col Barcellona lui ha preso dei brocchi e li ha trasformati in fenomeni...occhio...


----------



## The P (15 Settembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> *Ma poi anche sta storia che dalla cintola in giù siamo scarsi è tutta da ridere.
> 
> Ma oh, abbiam giocato contro gente che schiera Padelli, Glik, Darmian. Cacciatore, Maietta, Agostini.
> 
> ...



semplicemente 

ma dai di che stiamo parlando? ma come si fa a criticare la rose che è stata piallata da cacciatore e moretti, ma su....


----------



## de sica (15 Settembre 2013)

Possiamo avere anche maradona in squadra, ma se non si corre e non si pressa c'è poco da fare..e parte dei giocatori che abbiamo potrebbero giocare anche al sassuolo


----------



## iceman. (15 Settembre 2013)

Vabbe' quest' anno non ci saran rigori che gli pareranno il sedere


----------



## iceman. (15 Settembre 2013)

de sica ha scritto:


> Possiamo avere anche maradona in squadra, ma se non si corre e non si pressa c'è poco da fare..e parte dei giocatori che abbiamo potrebbero giocare anche al sassuolo



ma anche no, anche con ibra e thiago abbiamo giocato a rugby, pareggiato con bologna, lecce, catania perso con cesena,palermo etc...
Anche qualora avesse messi e ronaldo non vincerebbe nulla; i campioni non li sa gestire, l'ha capito pure sacchi. E' limitato. Sicuro come la morte che contro il barcellona giochiamo come l'anno scorso, tutti dietro la linea della palla e provare a sfruttare quelle 2/3 occasioni. 
Ma poi giocavamo di contropiede col torino...ma basta , basta..pure l'anno dello scudetto mi ha fatto addormentare, per nulla entusiasmante.


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Settembre 2013)

de sica ha scritto:


> Possiamo avere anche maradona in squadra, ma se non si corre e non si pressa c'è poco da fare..e parte dei giocatori che abbiamo potrebbero giocare anche al sassuolo



E se non si corre e non si pressa di chi è la colpa? A qualsiasi bipede si può insegnare a correre, a sputare sangue.
E siamo da capo: alcuni nostri giocatori potrebbero militare nel sassuolo? Forse (anche se è più un'iperbole che la realtà. Non credo che Muntari, Nocerino, Abbiati, De Jong siano da sassuolo, ma va beh). 5 giocatori su 10 di movimento (a disposizione. Non metto nemmeno Abate, De Sciglio ed Elsha, che invece col Verona erano a disposizione se non sbaglio), 5 su 10, dicevo, ossia mezza squadra, è, come minimo, ma come minimo da top 3. Esageriamo? Va bene, top 5. E allora come si fa non a perdere (la iella c'è sempre, ne sa qualcosa ventura), ma A FARSI PIALLARE da Torino e Verona, che si e no saranno da decimo e quindicesimo posto, ad andar bene a loro?

Non è un ragionamento tipo fisica dei quanti...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (15 Settembre 2013)

Io comunque non capisco una cosa.

Il mercato lo fa Galliani
Il modulo lo sceglie Berlusconi
La formazione è quasi obbligata
Non può fare i cambi perché mancano i giocatori
La preparazione la gestisce Tognaccini
In campo scendono i giocatori
Gli infortuni sono colpa della sfiga
Se ci sono 15 infortunati non è colpa sua

Ma allora che lo stipendiamo a fare,se tanto non decide niente? Mettiamoci un Galli qualsiasi in panchina,e almeno risparmiamo su due milioni dell'ingaggio.

E ribadisco: ma è possibile che secondo i suoi sostenitori se arriviamo terzi è "miracolo di Allegri",se veniamo presi a pallonate dal Verona è colpa di tutti tranne che sua (che ha dei non meglio precisati difetti,però è "L'ultimo dei problemi).

Boh.

E ricordatevi che "i peccati degli altri non ti assolvono dai tuoi".
Anche se Galliani conosce solo i giocatori del Genoa,questo non autorizza Allegri ad allenare malissimo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Io comunque non capisco una cosa.
> 
> Il mercato lo fa Galliani
> Il modulo lo sceglie Berlusconi
> ...



Ineccepibile


----------



## el_gaucho (15 Settembre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Io comunque non capisco una cosa.
> 
> Il mercato lo fa Galliani
> Il modulo lo sceglie Berlusconi
> ...



E ci aggiungerei anche che robinho e muntari li mette in campo qualcun' altro?


----------



## folletto (16 Settembre 2013)

Allegri ha sicuramente le sue colpe tecniche e non. Senza stare ad elencarle dico solo che la più grande è stata non essersi dimesso per andare altrove dopo Siena - Milan


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Settembre 2013)

vabbe ogni anno è la stessa storia inizio di melma , tifosi giustamenti arrabbiati e la frase tipica di questo periodo è : "ma la rosa del milan è piu scarsa di quella della squadra x?" (dove x è una squadra di media - bassa classifica ) , poi a gennaio arriva qualche acquisto , quest'anno forse honda , prenderemo pochi goal , faremo un filotto di vincite e poi ci tocca sentire galliani :"sommando i punti e elevandoli al quadrato siamo primi nella via lattea": e noi tifosi ci consoleremo con la scusa : "eh ma dall'anno prossimo avremo honda sin dall'inizio e con un paio di acquisti saremo competitivi" 
La realtà dei fatti è che allegri sara pure una capra ma il marcio sta sopra di lui , visto che berlusconi mette 0 euro , galliani ha 0 idee e giustamente si tengono allegria in panchina perche trovare un altro malato di mente che spontaneamente decida di venire a lavorare in un contesto simile è impossibile


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Settembre 2013)

Oltre a non aver dato un gioco, secondo me non ha nemmeno idea su quali siano gli 11 titolari.
Oltre agli infortunati, avrà bisogno anche quest'anno di 2 mesi di prove.
Le colpe sono anche e soprattutto della società che fa acquisti a caso sempre all'ultimo secondo, ma se fai sembrare Verona e Torino rispettivamente Real Madrid e Barcellona e D'Ambrosio pare Dani Alves o il Maicon dei bei tempi, la colpa è dell'allenatore.


----------



## TheD3vil (16 Settembre 2013)

Credo che uno degli aspetti da cui valutare un tecnico sia la sua capacità di dare un gioco, una personalità, delle idee alla sua squadra. Mazzarri è all'inter da 5 minuti e il suo lavoro già si vede, Montella ha dato una identità ai viola, Benitez, a Napoli, sta lavorando bene così come Garcia a Roma... allegri? Non ci ha mai messo nulla di suo, ha sfruttato i singoli, è stato salvato da giocatori che lui odia (faraone), non ci ha mai messo la faccia e il gioco, un tempo fiore all'occhiello ddl Milan, latita dal suo arrivo...


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (16 Settembre 2013)

provo gusto per tutti quei tifosi che hanno denigrato seedorf. uno che conosce il calcio dieci volte piu' di allegri. uno che ha fatto l'allenatore in campo e ci ha permesso di vincere lo scudetto aggiustando la squadra quando avevamo fuori ibra per squalifica e pato per infortunio.
provo gusto per quelli che han fatto lo striscione . seedorf no grazie. dimostrando che non capiscono una ceppa di calcio.
provo gusto perché potevamo avere un seedorf in panca e un seedorf che in sede di mercato si fa sentire e di kakà e robinho tra i piedi non ne avrebbe voluti.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Settembre 2013)

TheD3vil ha scritto:


> Credo che uno degli aspetti da cui valutare un tecnico sia la sua capacità di dare un gioco, una personalità, delle idee alla sua squadra. Mazzarri è all'inter da 5 minuti e il suo lavoro già si vede, Montella ha dato una identità ai viola, Benitez, a Napoli, sta lavorando bene così come Garcia a Roma... allegri? Non ci ha mai messo nulla di suo, ha sfruttato i singoli, è stato salvato da giocatori che lui odia (faraone), non ci ha mai messo la faccia e il gioco, un tempo fiore all'occhiello ddl Milan, latita dal suo arrivo...



pero bisogna anche contestualizzare : mazzari ha preso una squadra di capre pero ha detto alla società annulla le amichevoli estive inutili perche a questi devo insegnare come si sta in campo e la società ha eseguito le direttive dell'allenatore , il napoli ha venduto cavani ma ha speso per prendere giocatori di un certo livello e funzionali al gioco di benitez , la roma ti vende marquino e ti prende strootman e ljiaic senza contare la presenza di de rossi e pjianic .


----------



## andre (16 Settembre 2013)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> provo gusto per tutti quei tifosi che hanno denigrato seedorf. uno che conosce il calcio dieci volte piu' di allegri. uno che ha fatto l'allenatore in campo e ci ha permesso di vincere lo scudetto aggiustando la squadra quando avevamo fuori ibra per squalifica e pato per infortunio.
> provo gusto per quelli che han fatto lo striscione . seedorf no grazie. dimostrando che non capiscono una ceppa di calcio.
> provo gusto perché potevamo avere un seedorf in panca e un seedorf che in sede di mercato si fa sentire e di kakà e robinho tra i piedi non ne avrebbe voluti.



ragionamenti basati sul nulla. sicuramente con seedorf avremmo acquistato ozil al posto di kakà perché in sede di mercato "si fa sentire" e "sta simpatico al presidente". sicuramente.


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (16 Settembre 2013)

no forse non mi sono spiegato bene. io credo che seedorf in sede di mercato avrebbe detto "kakà non lo voglio"
poi sarebbe andato da robinho ed avrebbe detto "vedi di accettare l'offerta del santos perché farai tribuna per un anno e addio mondiale".
ricordati che è un protetto del berlusca e siuramente silvio ascolterebbe più volentieri seedorf che l'odiato allegri.
per quanto riguarda l'aspetto tecnico beh non mi esprimo. come conoscenza di calcio non possono nemmeno stare nella stessa frase uno come clarence e l'ex di sassuolo e cagliari


----------



## de sica (16 Settembre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Io comunque non capisco una cosa.
> 
> Il mercato lo fa Galliani
> Il modulo lo sceglie Berlusconi
> ...



Ma infatti se fosse per Berlusca, allegri sarebbe già stato esonerato. Là dentro comandano unicamente loro, e non si farebbero scrupoli a mettere un De Vecchi in panchina giusto per pagarlo due spiccioli. Se ancora non fanno ciò, è per tenere a bada i tifosi. Vi ricordate il casino che si era scatenato quando sembrava dovesse venire seedorf in panchina? a voi farebbe piacere avere in panchina al posto di allegri, un brocchi, un galli, un dolcetti? non fatemi ridere. Purtroppo questo passa in convento quindi tocca rialzare subito la testa e reagire


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2013)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> provo gusto per tutti quei tifosi che hanno denigrato seedorf. uno che conosce il calcio dieci volte piu' di allegri. uno che ha fatto l'allenatore in campo e ci ha permesso di vincere lo scudetto aggiustando la squadra quando avevamo fuori ibra per squalifica e pato per infortunio.
> provo gusto per quelli che han fatto lo striscione . seedorf no grazie. dimostrando che non capiscono una ceppa di calcio.
> provo gusto perché potevamo avere un seedorf in panca e un seedorf che in sede di mercato si fa sentire e di kakà e robinho tra i piedi non ne avrebbe voluti.



Ancora con questa storia. Ma chi mette in dubbio le capacità di Seedorf, ma forse non ti sei accorto che lui di mestiere fa ancora il calciatore? Che sta facendo grandi cose in Brasile? Che è da oltre un anno il miglior giocatore del campionato? Che si diverte? CHE VUOLE FARE ANCORA IL CALCIATORE?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Settembre 2013)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> provo gusto per tutti quei tifosi che hanno denigrato seedorf. uno che conosce il calcio dieci volte piu' di allegri. uno che ha fatto l'allenatore in campo e ci ha permesso di vincere lo scudetto aggiustando la squadra quando avevamo fuori ibra per squalifica e pato per infortunio.
> provo gusto per quelli che han fatto lo striscione . seedorf no grazie. dimostrando che non capiscono una ceppa di calcio.
> provo gusto perché potevamo avere un seedorf in panca e un seedorf che in sede di mercato si fa sentire e di kakà e robinho tra i piedi non ne avrebbe voluti.



il milan l'unica società a volere dirigenti e calciatori in attività come allenatori


----------



## Kurt91 (16 Settembre 2013)

Mai piaciuto e mai mi capacitavo di come potesse piacere ad alcuni. Lo scorso anno l'ho difeso perché gli avevano smantellato la squadra e nonostante ciò ha raggiunto l'obiettivo stagionale. Quest'anno siamo partiti come al solito, male, e come al solito un sacco di infortuni (anche se non tutti da imputare alla preparazione imho). Ma quello che mi lascia perplesso è la gestione totale della squadra e del mercato, assolutamente scadente. Mi auguro che a fine anno si cambi, perché il cambiamento serve al Milan ma credo che serva anche a lui.


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (16 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ancora con questa storia. Ma chi mette in dubbio le capacità di Seedorf, ma forse non ti sei accorto che lui di mestiere fa ancora il calciatore? Che sta facendo grandi cose in Brasile? Che è da oltre un anno il miglior giocatore del campionato? Che si diverte? CHE VUOLE FARE ANCORA IL CALCIATORE?



resta il fatto che il 90% dei tifosi ha ostacolato il suo arrivo ritenendolo inadatto. godo per questi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Settembre 2013)

Prima di gennaio salta, questa volta nessuno lo salverà.

Mi pare che già abbiano mosso la macchina del marketing su Inzaghi, anche ieri ho visto una pubblicità nuova sponsorizzata dal Milan (non ricordo l'oggetto della pubblicità) con Inzaghi in prima linea.


----------



## Aragorn (16 Settembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Prima di gennaio salta, questa volta nessuno lo salverà.


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Settembre 2013)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> provo gusto per tutti quei tifosi che hanno denigrato seedorf. uno che conosce il calcio dieci volte piu' di allegri. uno che ha fatto l'allenatore in campo e ci ha permesso di vincere lo scudetto aggiustando la squadra quando avevamo fuori ibra per squalifica e pato per infortunio.
> provo gusto per quelli che han fatto lo striscione . seedorf no grazie. dimostrando che non capiscono una ceppa di calcio.
> provo gusto perché potevamo avere un seedorf in panca e un seedorf che in sede di mercato si fa sentire e di kakà e robinho tra i piedi non ne avrebbe voluti.



si ciao...continuate a fare i vostri viaggi mentali


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (16 Settembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> si ciao...continuate a fare i vostri viaggi mentali



complimenti bella argomentazione. quotare un messaggio e scrivere "se ciao".
per caso fai la gara di chi ha postato più messaggi?

e' una mia opinione. non ne ho le controprove però se c'è uno che ha la personalità giusta per imporsi in sede di mercato e se c'è uno che Berlusconi ascolta quando si tratta la materia calcistica questo è sicuramente seedorf e non allegri.

e' una mia opinione e nulla più. i viaggi mentali se li fanno i drogati


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Settembre 2013)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> complimenti bella argomentazione. quotare un messaggio e scrivere "se ciao".
> per caso fai la gara di chi ha postato più messaggi?
> 
> e' una mia opinione. non ne ho le controprove però se c'è uno che ha la personalità giusta per imporsi in sede di mercato e se c'è uno che Berlusconi ascolta quando si tratta la materia calcistica questo è sicuramente seedorf e non allegri.
> ...


ragazzi abbiamo già discusso abbastanza di quest'argomento....dare in mano questa squadra a seedorf sarebbe stata una follia(se mai qualcosa di vero ci fosse stato)seedorf attualmente gioca ancora!non credo abbia alcun patentino per allenare...per quanto mi riguarda non l'avrei mai data,e per il momento non la darei nè a inzaghi nè a gattuso!!a questa squadra serve un vero allenatore,con una certa esperienza...e anche ora,per come stanno andando le cose,non caccerei allegri per dare la squadra a un seedorf o a inzaghi..servono alternative valide, chi si tratti di spalletti,benitez o chi altro..cacciare allegri perchè vi sta sul c.ulo non ha senso...sta sbagliando e sono il primo che non lo avrebbe riconfermato..ma servono alternative valide!non gente improvvisata allenatore


----------



## -Lionard- (16 Settembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Prima di gennaio salta, questa volta nessuno lo salverà.
> 
> Mi pare che già abbiano mosso la macchina del marketing su Inzaghi, anche ieri ho visto una pubblicità nuova sponsorizzata dal Milan (non ricordo l'oggetto della pubblicità) con Inzaghi in prima linea.


Quanto vorrei che tu avessi ragione ma non lo faranno mai. O il Milan ha un crollo verticale oppure Galliani non farà mai la figura di ***** di esonerare l'allenatore che 3 mesi fa ha difeso a spada tratta. Inoltre Inzaghi lo vogliono tutelare dal momento che l'anno prossimo al 90% toccherà a lui e affidargli la squadra in una stagione disastrosa rischierebbe di bruciarlo.


----------



## Dexter (16 Settembre 2013)

ci vorrebbe il sergente Hartman,altro che Inzaghi...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCK3RQyBUxs


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (16 Settembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ragazzi abbiamo già discusso abbastanza di quest'argomento....dare in mano questa squadra a seedorf sarebbe stata una follia(se mai qualcosa di vero ci fosse stato)seedorf attualmente gioca ancora!non credo abbia alcun patentino per allenare...per quanto mi riguarda non l'avrei mai data,e per il momento non la darei nè a inzaghi nè a gattuso!!a questa squadra serve un vero allenatore,con una certa esperienza...e anche ora,per come stanno andando le cose,non caccerei allegri per dare la squadra a un seedorf o a inzaghi..servono alternative valide, chi si tratti di spalletti,benitez o chi altro..cacciare allegri perchè vi sta sul c.ulo non ha senso...sta sbagliando e sono il primo che non lo avrebbe riconfermato..ma servono alternative valide!non gente improvvisata allenatore



OK questa e' una argomentazione seria. non la condivido ma la rispetto. ti ricordo però che il grande conte ha vinto uno scudo con una squadra del menghia dopo le panchine di bari e siena. perché ha vinto? perché ha personalità. ha vinto al primo colpo contro ogni pronostico sebbene non avesse l'esperienza e lo spessore per una panca come quella della juve. qui non si tratta di allenatore di spessore o meno. qui si tratta di avere idee chiare che allegri non ha mai avuto. seedorf per me le ha eccome. sono 10 anni che fa l'allenatore in campo ed e' stato leader ovunque. magari non sarebbe venuto, anzi probabilmente ma io non stò discutendo questo. io contesto il fatto che ci si è schierati contro seedorf e a favore di uno pseudo allenatore che si affida a robinho


----------



## Arsozzenal (16 Settembre 2013)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> OK questa e' una argomentazione seria. non la condivido ma la rispetto. ti ricordo però che il grande conte ha vinto uno scudo con una squadra del menghia dopo le panchine di bari e siena. perché ha vinto? perché ha personalità. ha vinto al primo colpo contro ogni pronostico sebbene non avesse l'esperienza e lo spessore per una panca come quella della juve. qui non si tratta di allenatore di spessore o meno. qui si tratta di avere idee chiare che allegri non ha mai avuto. seedorf per me le ha eccome. sono 10 anni che fa l'allenatore in campo ed e' stato leader ovunque. magari non sarebbe venuto, anzi probabilmente ma io non stò discutendo questo. io contesto il fatto che ci si è schierati contro seedorf e a favore di uno pseudo allenatore che si affida a robinho



conte prima di allenare la juve la gavetta l'ha fatta...e anche tanta..condivido il fatto che seedorf,per le caratteristiche che ha avuto da giocatore e come personalità potrebbe essere un grandissimo allenatore...ma bisogna dargli il tempo di fare le sue esperienze..e ora è ancora un giocatore.Magari avrebbe potuto fare bene sin da subito,questo non possiamo saperlo..ma non possiamo correre questo rischio..a questo milan serviva e serve un allenatore già pronto..che non può essere nè seedorf nè inzaghi.su allegri ormai preferisco non parlare perchè mi sta deludendo moltissimo.questa doveva essere la stagione decisiva per lui e per come si è messa,sembra possa essere un fallimento totale...fino ad ora ne ha azzeccate poche..cambiare ora ha poco senso.Finiamo la stagione e si riparte con un pttimo allenatore...ma tutto ciò ho i miei dubbi che accadrà


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (16 Settembre 2013)

allegri non lo puoi cacciare ora. non ha senso. finisce la stagione e si tirano le somme. io spero andrà in nazionale.
ah per il dopo allegri (visto che di grandi allenatori in giro non ne vedo) ho un solo nome ed è inutile che lo scriva. tanto lo avete già intuito


----------



## Gnagnazio (16 Settembre 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> ragionamenti basati sul nulla. sicuramente con seedorf avremmo acquistato ozil al posto di kakà perché in sede di mercato "si fa sentire" e "sta simpatico al presidente". sicuramente.



Sicuramente con Seedorf non avremmo acquistato Ozil, ma avremmo SENZA dubbio acquistato uno tra Eriksen e Llajic. E' tutta la differenza.


----------



## Andrea89 (16 Settembre 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Sicuramente con Seedorf non avremmo acquistato Ozil, ma avremmo SENZA dubbio acquistato uno tra Eriksen e Llajic. E' tutta la differenza.


Ljajic non sarebbe arrivato comunque, la Fiorentina non ce lo avrebbe mai venduto.


----------



## runner (16 Settembre 2013)

via Allegri e dentro solo Tassotti su quella panchina che merita da anni e che vedrebbe uno stadio tutto per lui.....

sarebbe il giorno più bello possibile in tutto questo caos che hanno creato!!


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Settembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> via Allegri e dentro solo Tassotti su quella panchina che merita da anni e che vedrebbe uno stadio tutto per lui.....
> 
> sarebbe il giorno più bello possibile in tutto questo caos che hanno creato!!



Sì, il Tasso sarebbe l'unico traghettatore possibile. 
Pippo non merita di prendere subito in mano sta allegra baracca, a meno che lui si senta già pronto, e immagino quanto smadonna ad ogni partita, forse ha già bene in mente cosa fare.


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2013)

Tenere in panchina Allegri o il Tasso ormai cambia poco, la stagione è compromessa dall'ennesima folle preparazione atletica.


----------



## Doctore (16 Settembre 2013)

Oddio ragazzi il capitolo mercato è responsabile allegri fino a un certo punto...
Galliani fa il mercato.


----------



## Snape (16 Settembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Oddio ragazzi il capitolo mercato è responsabile allegri fino a un certo punto...
> Galliani fa il mercato.



"l'allenatore ci ha chiesto una punta" cit.


----------



## Doctore (16 Settembre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> "l'allenatore ci ha chiesto una punta" cit.


e tu ci credi?


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> "l'allenatore ci ha chiesto una punta" cit.



E grazie a dio l'ha chiesta altrimenti con il Celtic avremmo avuto Robinho/Balo e basta


----------



## Snape (16 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> E grazie a dio l'ha chiesta altrimenti con il Celtic avremmo avuto Robinho/Balo e basta



Eh certo. Petagna ? Invece in difesa e a centrocampo siamo a posto cosi notoriamente. Ma per favore, la punta era l'ultimo acquisto da fare in questa squadra di rottami.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Doctore ha scritto:


> e tu ci credi?



Si perchè la scelta è anche ricaduta su un suo ex pupillo. Che lui ha pubblicamente elogiato. Se poi non è stata scelta sua, e lui ha avallato tutto ciò rimanendo al milan allora è un pagliaccio due volte.


----------



## Doctore (16 Settembre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Eh certo. Petagna ? Invece in difesa e a centrocampo siamo a posto cosi notoriamente. Ma per favore, la punta era l'ultimo acquisto da fare in questa squadra di rottami.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Il milan ha preso matri perche era rateizzabile...svegliamoci dai.
Che allegri volesse matri o no è irrilevante.


----------



## Snape (16 Settembre 2013)

Si certo. Perchè alderweireld a 6 mln invece ci avrebbe dissanguato eh. O eriksen a 9. Abbiam preso matri per il folle cambio di modulo e perchè l'ha chiesto espressamente allegri, altro che fole. Per di più abbiam dato soldini alla juventus, giusto per non farci mancare niente.


----------



## Doctore (16 Settembre 2013)

No alderweireld lo dovevamo pagare per intero come tanti altri giocatori...erikssen e' costato 10 mil rateizzato a 5 mil l anno dal tothenam... evidentemente una rata troppo grossa per le nostre casse.
Mitra matri quest anno lo paghi 2 mil...affarone!
Ovviamente sono ironico


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Si certo. Perchè alderweireld a 6 mln invece ci avrebbe dissanguato eh. O eriksen a 9. Abbiam preso matri per il folle *cambio di modulo e perchè l'ha chiesto espressamente allegri*, altro che fole. Per di più abbiam dato soldini alla juventus, giusto per non farci mancare niente.



E' l'unica cosa intelligente in tutto questo. Nel senso, se hai un allenatore lo devi appoggiare e accontentare meglio che puoi. Perchè cosi si dovrebbe lavorare. Poi chiaro si può disquisire sull'acquisto in questione.


----------



## The Ripper (16 Settembre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> "l'allenatore ci ha chiesto una punta" cit.



a questo punto, meno male!


----------



## Snape (16 Settembre 2013)

Si certo lo appoggi se compie scelte corrette e coerenti. Se ti chiede di cambiare modulo dopo che il 4-2-3-1 aveva funzionato bene per tutto il girone di ritorno, ti chiede di comprargli una punta dopo che nella prima partita abbiam preso 2 gol da toni, poi 1 da sau e ancora 2 dal torino, con un centrocampo che esclusi i 3 titolari (2 dei quali ora sono out) è da bassa classifica di serie A se non meno. E tu ovviamente esaudisci il suo desiderio, non gli tiri una testata e lo licenzi, certo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



The Ripper ha scritto:


> a questo punto, meno male!



Davanti avevamo petagna. Balotelli. Puntavi veramente, per una volta, sui giovani. E magari riprendevi paloschi a costo praticamente zero. Ed eri a posto, potevi rinforzare difesa e centrocampo. Invece si è preso un bollito 31enne e matri, strapagando entrambi, nel primo caso di ingaggio.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ma poi il punto culminante è all'apice di tutto: la preparazione folle di allegri. Il fatto che voi diciate che serve una punta ora è sintomatico di quanto la squadra sia falcidiata e incompleta a livello di rosa.


----------



## The Ripper (16 Settembre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Si certo lo appoggi se compie scelte corrette e coerenti. Se ti chiede di cambiare modulo dopo che il 4-2-3-1 aveva funzionato bene per tutto il girone di ritorno, ti chiede di comprargli una punta dopo che nella prima partita abbiam preso 2 gol da toni, poi 1 da sau e ancora 2 dal torino, con un centrocampo che esclusi i 3 titolari (2 dei quali ora sono out) è da bassa classifica di serie A se non meno. E tu ovviamente esaudisci il suo desiderio, non gli tiri una testata e lo licenzi, certo.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Petagna... PETAGNA!!! Eddai su... Poteva andar bene per far spezzoni di partita, ma non è un giocatore che puoi schierare TITOLARE per un mese affianco a Balotelli. Concordo che non doveva essere Matri l'acquisto ma un giocatore con caratteristiche diverse (avrei gradito Finnbogason), ma meno male che abbiamo preso una punta!
Paloschi? Oh, ma c'è uno statuto che non conosco che obbliga il Milan a prendere giocatori mediocri rotti e/o a forte rischio infortuni?


----------



## iceman. (16 Settembre 2013)

Ma se a novembre tornava pazzini, dai allegri poi con quale coraggio si mette a parlare di scudetto? Possibile qualunque cosa faccia lo si debba sempre giustificare? Ehh ma conte e' un esaltato, mourinho e' un buffone, ancelotti un mediocre, prandelli un asino, certo tanto allegri e' talmente bravo che se ne va in premier; ROTFL. Godo abbestia perche' questo sara' l'ultimo e perche' tornera' nel dimenticatoio come giusto che sia. 4 anni che si gioca allo stesso modo, schemi inesistenti, giocatori a casaccio, dichiarazioni ridicole. 
Ehhh ma ha fatto il miracolo ahahagah, un gol di **** come il rigore di balotelli al 95'. Meno male che sta per finire sto strazio...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (16 Settembre 2013)

Puntare sui giovani vuol dire semplicemente metterli in campo spesso, dandogli fiducia. Prestare Petagna per far giocare Matri e Kakà non è puntare sui giovani. 
Si poteva immaginare che Petagna potesse giocare male, ma non c'è la controprova, ma intanto godiamoci il contributo di quegli altri due...

Mi aspetto Cristante titolare ora che Montolivo e Poli sono fuori. Se no sto progetto giovani non esiste.


----------



## Snape (16 Settembre 2013)

Se rinforzavi centrocampo e difesa bastava balotelli e petagna e, nei casi di emergenza, robinho. Questo è puntare sui giovani. Tu critichi paloschi ed elogi matri, contento tu, per me non è che siano poi su livelli cosi differenti...oltretutto, ripeto, la punta serve perchè la preparazione folle di allegri ha garantito mille infortuni: e dire "ora la punta ci serve" è un cane che si morde la coda sinceramente, perchè ti ricordo che in difesa giochiamo con zaccardo a destra ed emanuelson a sinistra: a centrocampo con muntari e, probabilmente, birsa. Poi: giocatori a rischio infortuni dici. Ti riferisci a kakà giusto ? Preso a casaccio ?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Puntare sui giovani vuol dire semplicemente metterli in campo spesso, dandogli fiducia. Prestare Petagna per far giocare Matri e Kakà non è puntare sui giovani.
> Si poteva immaginare che Petagna potesse giocare male, ma non c'è la controprova, ma intanto godiamoci il contributo di quegli altri due...
> 
> Mi aspetto Cristante titolare ora che Montolivo e Poli sono fuori. Se no sto progetto giovani non esiste.



Quoto. Che poi, sembra che petagna sia peggio dell'attuale robinho ma non mi pare proprio.


----------



## runner (17 Settembre 2013)

allora ragazzi intendiamoci la sua vera colpa è quella di fare delle preparazioni troppo pesanti e anche degli allenamenti troppo impegnativi....

questi qua devono giocare a calcio non iscriversi a tutte le discipline olimpiche!!


----------



## 666psycho (17 Settembre 2013)

allegri é un allenatore da squadra media, non é al altezza di una grande squadra! preferisco qualsiasi altro allenatore che vedere ancora la sua faccia sulla panchina del milan! mandarlo via sarebbe la piu grande vittoria del milan! sicuro che uno come gattuso sarebbe capace di spronare e motivare di più la squadra! allegri é molle! vederlo gestire una partita m irrita!


----------



## Jino (17 Settembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> allora ragazzi intendiamoci la sua vera colpa è quella di fare delle preparazioni troppo pesanti e anche degli allenamenti troppo impegnativi....
> 
> questi qua devono giocare a calcio non iscriversi a tutte le discipline olimpiche!!



Forse la sua preparazione andrà bene per giocare una volta a settimana, non di certo ogni tre giorni. Non me ne intendo di carichi di lavoro, non me ne intendo di cosa faccia Allegri nel quotidiano ma nella mia ignoranza dico che c'è più di qualcosa che non va.


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Settembre 2013)

come fate a difendere questo allenatore indifendibile, basta io sono stanco, l'acquisto di matri per 12 MILIONI e l'infortunio di Kaka sono stati la ciliegina sulla torta, vai a casa per favore, l'allenatore peggiore dellea storia del milan


----------



## iceman. (17 Settembre 2013)

Ci delizia con Birsa domani...


----------



## Mithos (17 Settembre 2013)

Allegri è un allenatore indifendibile come la società e la proprietà. Se ci sono tutti questi infortuni muscolari il responsabile diretto è lui, perchè è lui l'allenatore.


----------



## de sica (17 Settembre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Si certo. Perchè alderweireld a 6 mln invece ci avrebbe dissanguato eh. O eriksen a 9. Abbiam preso matri per il folle cambio di modulo e perchè l'ha chiesto espressamente allegri, altro che fole. Per di più abbiam dato soldini alla juventus, giusto per non farci mancare niente.



Ahahahah e tu credi che galliani conosca quei nomi?! ma dai


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> come fate a difendere questo allenatore indifendibile, basta io sono stanco, l'acquisto di matri per 12 MILIONI e l'infortunio di Kaka sono stati la ciliegina sulla torta, vai a casa per favore, l'allenatore peggiore dellea storia del milan



ma c'è ancora qualcuno che difende allegri? Oramai si è capito che non è adatto per questo milan , il problema è chi metti al suo posto ?


----------



## andre (17 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ci delizia con Birsa domani...



E chi vorresti mettere al posto di Birsa?
Robinho no, Emanuelson no, Elsha è infortunato, Pazzini e Kakà idem.
Sentiamo un po'.


----------



## de sica (17 Settembre 2013)

Andasse a giocare Allegri trequartista al posto di birsa! arrivati a questo punto..


----------



## If Everyone Cared (17 Settembre 2013)

basta leggere quanto dichiarato da pato per rendersi conto di quanto sia adeguata la preparazione di quello là.


----------



## andre (17 Settembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> basta leggere quanto dichiarato da pato per rendersi conto di quanto sia adeguata la preparazione di quello là.



Veramente si riferiva a Milan Lab


----------



## Snape (17 Settembre 2013)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ahahahah e tu credi che galliani conosca quei nomi?! ma dai



Se non galliani, quantomeno l'allenatore. Sono nomi internazionali, mica di secondo rilievo.


----------



## de sica (17 Settembre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Se non galliani, quantomeno l'allenatore. Sono nomi internazionali, mica di secondo rilievo.



Si ma il mercato non lo fa allegri!!! l'arrivo di kakà ne è la dimostrazione. Dopo un'estate a chiedere lijaic e cerci, alla fine hanno preso il brasiliano


----------



## iceman. (17 Settembre 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> E chi vorresti mettere al posto di Birsa?
> Robinho no, Emanuelson no, Elsha è infortunato, Pazzini e Kakà idem.
> Sentiamo un po'.



E perche' Robinho no? E perche' Emanuelson no? O mi vuoi dire che birsa e' piu' forte? O mi vuoi dire che peggio di quei due non puo' fare? 
Come sempre piu' rispetto per il mister!! Nocerino ,De jong, muntari e' proprio da celebrolesi , buttare cristante no? Ah gia' ha un po' di tecnica quindi niente, pero' birsa puo' giocare perche' e' un cesso e giustamente allegri coi cessi ci va a nozze. 
Grande mister!!!


----------



## If Everyone Cared (17 Settembre 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> Veramente si riferiva a Milan Lab



milan lab non si occupa più della prima squadra.


----------



## Snape (17 Settembre 2013)

de sica ha scritto:


> Si ma il mercato non lo fa allegri!!! l'arrivo di kakà ne è la dimostrazione. Dopo un'estate a chiedere lijaic e cerci, alla fine hanno preso il brasiliano



Chi ha chiesto matri ? Chi ha avallato il cambio di modulo ? Ljacic lo volevamo perchè, da pezzenti quali siamo, era in scadenza e poteva venir via a poco. Poteva. Cerci lo cercavamo per il modulo, e in quello era concorde allegri con galliani: ala dx per il 4-2-3-1. Poi se allegri ha avallato il cambio di modulo e ha chiesto matri...le colpe si dividono tra lui e galliani.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Settembre 2013)

Allenare il Milan in questo momento non sarebbe facile per nessuno. Ad Allegri per questo va la mia solidarietà.


----------



## The Ripper (17 Settembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> milan lab non si occupa più della prima squadra.



ah ecco perché Galliani ieri ha detto che Kakà aveva effettuato i test con Milan Lab!
Kakà infatti gioca nella Squadra Riserve


----------



## If Everyone Cared (17 Settembre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ah ecco perché Galliani ieri ha detto che Kakà aveva effettuato i test con Milan Lab!
> Kakà infatti gioca nella Squadra Riserve



guarda, io ho una buona memoria (per non dire ottima) e ricordo nitidamente una notizia di due anni fa in sui si riportava che milan lab non si occupava più della prima squadra, bensì soltanto della primavera.
googlando qua e là ho letto che galliani ha parlato di un rinnovamento di milan lab. è probabile che quest'anno siano tornati ad occuparsi anche della prima squadra.
che poi vorrei capire un piccolo dettaglio: dov'è che pato cita milan lab? "la colpa è dei medici e dei carichi di lavoro eccessivi per farmi tornare prima in campo". a me pare chiaro che dia la colpa sì ai medici, ma anche all'allenatore, reo di approntare una preparazione troppo dura. e non è la prima volta che se ne parla.
prima era tognaccini, adesso è milan lab. sta bene pure in questo caso.


----------



## Albijol (17 Settembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> guarda, io ho una buona memoria (per non dire ottima) e ricordo nitidamente una notizia di due anni fa in sui si riportava che milan lab non si occupava più della prima squadra ma soltanto della primavera.



E' una bufala. Nel rapporto di sostenibilità 2012 Milan Lab la struttura viene pubblicizzata in pompa magna. Inoltre dicono che hanno esteso il Know How di MilanLab anche alla Primavera.


----------



## andre (17 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> E perche' Robinho no? E perche' Emanuelson no? O mi vuoi dire che birsa e' piu' forte? O mi vuoi dire che peggio di quei due non puo' fare?
> Come sempre piu' rispetto per il mister!! Nocerino ,De jong, muntari e' proprio da celebrolesi , buttare cristante no? Ah gia' ha un po' di tecnica quindi niente, pero' birsa puo' giocare perche' e' un cesso e giustamente allegri coi cessi ci va a nozze.
> Grande mister!!!



Se giocano Emanuelson o Robinho lo criticate lo stesso, ci sono centinaia di post che lo confermano.
Idem nel caso mettesse Cristante titolare in Champions League.
La verità è che qualunque cosa faccia, a detta di molti sbaglia.


----------



## The Ripper (17 Settembre 2013)

la colpa è dei medici e dei carichi di lavoro *eccessivi* *per farmi tornare prima in campo*

Allegri forse è stato l'unico allenatore a non aver mai forzato Pato con i tempi di recupero.
Anzi... anche io che ho una memoria buona, ricordo benissimo che veniva insultato anche per questo ai tempi: "Robinho titolare?? Ma basta! Sbaglia 982578923 gol a partita! C'è Pato recuperato e non lo fa giocare! Che asinoooh". 

Ovviamente i carichi di lavoro vengono scelti da staff atlletico insieme al mister, ma si fanno sulla base di test. E di questi test se ne occupa Milan Lab, che elabora un profilo atletico del giocatore. 
"Ibrahimovic è una belva. A Milanello non si vedeva niente del genere dai tempi di Gullit". E non credo che Allegri abbia studiato i profili atletici dei giocatori del Milan degli ultimi 35 anni...

In ogni caso, visto che la situazione è questa, Allegri dovrebbe dire per primo: "Tutto quello che volete, ma dobbiamo imporci carichi di lavoro più leggeri".

p.s. c'è da dire che, effettivamente, non tutti gli infortunati sono fuori per problemi muscolari. c'è chi paga il troppo tempo lontano dai campi e l'eccessiva usura. Voglio, dire, anche Marchisio (che ha giocato in nazionale) ha subito un infortunio abbastanza importante.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (17 Settembre 2013)

_In Italia il trattamento è diverso da qui. Si lavora molto sul fisico. Si fa piscina, fisioterapia: si finisce a fare il lavoro di 20 giorni in una sola settimana - conclude -, è normale che il fisico possa non reggere_.

anche qui è colpa di milan lab? a me pare che lapalissiano che stia dando la colpa alla preparazione (e non quella specifica).
anche perché non si capisce chi siano i colpevoli, staff medico o milan lab? o sono la stessa cosa? tavana è il responsabile di milan lab, per caso?
più passa il tempo e più non mi capacito della presenza di un allenatore al milan. mettessero il magazziniere, così ottimizzano i costi. anche perché la formazione gliela fa il presidente, del gioco non ha colpa perché necessita di top ruolo, i giovani devono essere già in grado di fare tutto senza bisogno di un mentore, il mercato non lo decide lui, la preparazione neanche visto che fa tutto in base ai test di milan lab... se tornassi piccino alla domanda 'che cosa vuoi fare da grande?' risponderei allegri senza alcun dubbio.


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Settembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Allenare il Milan in questo momento non sarebbe facile per nessuno. Ad Allegri per questo va la mia solidarietà.



ma finiamola, solidarietà un corno, ha giocato contro il verona e contro il torino e mi è venuto letteralmente da vomitare, io nno voglio vedere gioco calcio spettaccolo, lanci al millimetro ecc ma pretendo con questi giocatori di giocare meglio del verona e del torino e non di farmi umiliare, una squadra molle scarica, senza grinta senza palle senza schemi offensivi con un centrocampo e una difesa che fanno acqua da tutte le parti, questa é COLPA DELL'ALLENATORE


----------



## de sica (17 Settembre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Chi ha chiesto matri ? Chi ha avallato il cambio di modulo ? Ljacic lo volevamo perchè, da pezzenti quali siamo, era in scadenza e poteva venir via a poco. Poteva. Cerci lo cercavamo per il modulo, e in quello era concorde allegri con galliani: ala dx per il 4-2-3-1. Poi se allegri ha avallato il cambio di modulo e ha chiesto matri...le colpe si dividono tra lui e galliani.



Mi sembra ovvio che abbia avallato, era OBBLIGATO! lo schifo di kakà che si ripeteva ogni sessione di mercato chi lo proponeva, allegri o qualche pelatone di nostra conoscenza? berlusconi è una vita che impone la formazione ai suoi allenatori, è avrà imposto anche questo cavolo di trequartista dietro le due punte. Chiaramente una volta scelto il modulo, chiaro che allegri voglia una prima punta come sostituto o come giocatore da affiancare a mario. Se poi galliani va a pagarlo 12 milioni,cosa ca**o centra allegri


----------



## Snape (17 Settembre 2013)

de sica ha scritto:


> Mi sembra ovvio che abbia avallato, era OBBLIGATO! lo schifo di kakà che si ripeteva ogni sessione di mercato chi lo proponeva, allegri o qualche pelatone di nostra conoscenza? berlusconi è una vita che impone la formazione ai suoi allenatori, è avrà imposto anche questo cavolo di trequartista dietro le due punte. Chiaramente una volta scelto il modulo, chiaro che allegri voglia una prima punta come sostituto o come giocatore da affiancare a mario. Se poi galliani va a pagarlo 12 milioni,cosa ca**o centra allegri



Obbligato ? No. Poteva e doveva dimettersi se è andata cosi. Altrimenti poi i teatrini "vado a livorno sulla barca" non hanno alcun senso. 

Poi poniamo che la scelta del modulo sia imposta. E lui, che doveva dimettersi, non l'abbia fatto. Cosa caspio chiedi matri ? Rinforza centrocampo e difesa, che di punte ne abbiamo. E invece no. Discolpare allegri per la storia matri-modulo-kaka mi sembra folle: non dargli il 100% della colpa ok, ci sta.


----------



## runner (17 Settembre 2013)

il discorso non è dopo l' infortunio ma prima...se calchi la mano sempre poi quando ti rompi ci metti molto a tornare al top!!

lui è uno che secondo me o non sa fare la preparazione o non sa valutare lo stato di forma dei giocatori


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Settembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> il discorso non è dopo l' infortunio ma prima...se calchi la mano sempre poi quando ti rompi ci metti molto a tornare al top!!
> 
> lui è uno che secondo me o non sa fare la preparazione o non sa valutare lo stato di forma dei giocatori



entrambi, se spesso vediamo una formazione sulle gambe è sempre per questo, poi nel periodo centrale del campionato quando tutti entrano in forma, lui qualunque scelte fa gli risulta giusta proprio perchè sono tutti in forma..


----------



## Corpsegrinder (17 Settembre 2013)

Ma poi è pazzesco. Lui sbaglia la preparazione,e anziché venire ricoperto di insulti,si becca gli elogi. "Ooh povero Massimiliano,è difficile allenare il Milan se mancano Silvestre,Bonera e Gabriel,hai tutta la mia stima".

Allegri è un perdente di successo. Più combina casini,più viene elogiato.


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Settembre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma poi è pazzesco. Lui sbaglia la preparazione,e anziché venire ricoperto di insulti,si becca gli elogi. "Ooh povero Massimiliano,è difficile allenare il Milan se mancano Silvestre,Bonera e Gabriel,hai tutta la mia stima".
> 
> Allegri è un perdente di successo. Più combina casini,più viene elogiato.



appunto, è incredibile, certa gente cosa ci vede in questo qua non lo so, sono 4 anni che lo conosciamo, non è che è arrivato ora


----------



## Corpsegrinder (17 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> appunto, è incredibile, certa gente cosa ci vede in questo qua non lo so, sono 4 anni che lo conosciamo, non è che è arrivato ora



Ma poi il bello è che quando si commenta la rosa,un sacco di gente dice: "Oh però non siamo scarsi,Balotelli è fortissimo,Mexes e Zapata non sono più scarsi dei centrali di Napoli,Inter e Roma,un centrocampo Montolivo-De Jong-Poli è molto buono,Matri può essere utile,Robinho è forte,Kakà in Serie A può essere ancora decisivo". Poi perdiamo e viene fuori che: "La colpa è del mercato,Allegri con questi scarsoni non può mica battere corazzate come Torino e Verona".

Bipensiero ai massimi livelli 


E comunque il vero problema non sono gli infortuni,quanto il fatto che quelli che scendono in campo sono degli zombie. Non si reggono in piedi. Sfiga pure quella? Colpa di Berlusconi che si è improvvisato preparatore atletico?


----------



## iceman. (17 Settembre 2013)

Dio non vedo l'ora che venga esonerato, non aspetto altro, anche a costo di perderle tutte ma lo voglio fuori dalle palle.


----------



## Petrecte (17 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Dio non vedo l'ora che venga esonerato, non aspetto altro, anche a costo di perderle tutte ma lo voglio fuori dalle palle.


.


----------



## Mithos (17 Settembre 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> Se giocano Emanuelson o Robinho lo criticate lo stesso, ci sono centinaia di post che lo confermano.
> Idem nel caso mettesse Cristante titolare in Champions League.
> La verità è che qualunque cosa faccia, a detta di molti sbaglia.



Ma come si fa ancora a giustificarlo?Come?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Settembre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ma poi il bello è che quando si commenta la rosa,un sacco di gente dice: "Oh però non siamo scarsi,Balotelli è fortissimo,Mexes e Zapata non sono più scarsi dei centrali di Napoli,Inter e Roma,un centrocampo Montolivo-De Jong-Poli è molto buono,Matri può essere utile,Robinho è forte,Kakà in Serie A può essere ancora decisivo". Poi perdiamo e viene fuori che: "La colpa è del mercato,Allegri con questi scarsoni non può mica battere corazzate come Torino e Verona".
> 
> Bipensiero ai massimi livelli
> 
> ...





Condivido totalmente.

Per non parlare di chi insiste ancora sulla storia di Galliani che non ha soldi per il mercato...


----------



## iceman. (17 Settembre 2013)

Ma ragazzi, stiamo parlando di uno che non vincerebbe a carte pur sapendo le carte dell'avversario, ma la cosa che da fastidio in assoluto e' che crede veramente di essere bravo, ROTFL


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Settembre 2013)

Sta maturando in me l'idea che sto cane farebbe male anche con la rosa del bayern...


----------



## iceman. (18 Settembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sta maturando in me l'idea che sto cane farebbe male anche con la rosa del bayern...



Avoglia...pure il 70enne sacchi ha capito che non ha le palle per gestire grandi nomi....
Vabbe' non succede ma se succede...


----------



## Mithos (18 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Avoglia...pure il 70enne sacchi ha capito che non ha le palle per gestire grandi nomi....
> Vabbe' non succede ma se succede...



Anche un cieco si accorgerebbe che non solo non ha le palle per gestire i grandi nomi ma è pure scarso a livello di preparazione atletica e tattica. Senza aggiungere che come motivatore è uno schifo totale!


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma ragazzi, stiamo parlando di uno che non vincerebbe a carte pur sapendo le carte dell'avversario, ma la cosa che da fastidio in assoluto *e' che crede veramente di essere bravo, ROTFL*



mi piacerebbe vedere quali danni farebbe in nazionale 
visto che non può averli al Milan, magari convocherebbe in blocco tutto il cagliari.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Settembre 2013)

Ha detto che *ci sono solamente 5 infortuni muscolari, come l'anno scorso * !

Niente di strano o preoccupante quindi, preparazione giusta.


----------



## peppe75 (18 Settembre 2013)

il primo a svegliarsi deve essere lui....sono cavoli amari quando sbaglia formazione...poi forse grazie anche a Tassotti ...


----------



## iceman. (18 Settembre 2013)

Tanto scarso quanto fortunato.
"Faremo una grande partita" se questa e' sta la grande partita non immagino che partitone faremo contro il barcellona.
Muntari che tira da 40 metri e lui "va bene dai dai " ....prendiamo acqua da tutte le parti e lui "dai dai"...

Inadatto e indecente e non sono per niente contento perche' queste sono vittorie che fanno male.
Ora se vinciamo contro l'ajax al 90% siamo agli ottavi e galliani sara' contentissimo per i 15 milioni.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (18 Settembre 2013)

Ma la preparazione per partire forte?


----------



## Frikez (19 Settembre 2013)

Squadra messa in campo in maniera vergognosa, se non fosse stato per De Jong sarebbe finita 0-3.

Ma chi gli ha detto il patentino? Il nuovo Capello ROTFL


----------



## If Everyone Cared (19 Settembre 2013)

ma poli gli ha infiocinato la figlia, per caso?


----------



## Mithos (19 Settembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ma la preparazione per partire forte?



La sua mitica preparazione..Mandiamola a chi l'ha visto..


----------



## iceman. (19 Settembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> ma poli gli ha infiocinato la figlia, per caso?



Giocano sempre Muntari-De Jong. Che l'abbiamo preso a fare? Boh


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (22 Settembre 2013)

come si fa a difendere quest uomo? questo è un demente,come si fa a far giocare birsa titolare,che pure nel torino e nel genoa era una risreva? è proprio un incompetente,senza se e senza ma


----------



## Principe (22 Settembre 2013)

Unico obiettivo rimasto disfarsi di questo incapace


----------



## iceman. (22 Settembre 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Settembre 2013)

Ed ovviamente Balo rotto... questo allenatore porta troppo iella via via


----------



## Djici (22 Settembre 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> come si fa a difendere quest uomo? questo è un demente,come si fa a far giocare birsa titolare,che pure nel torino e nel genoa era una risreva? è proprio un incompetente,senza se e senza ma



vedendo la prestazione di birsa io mi chiedo sopratutto come si fa a schierare matri


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Settembre 2013)

Ma quando lo mandano via?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Settembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma quando lo mandano via?



Guarda, io ho una paura matta del rinnovo a fine anno


----------



## iceman. (22 Settembre 2013)

Più rispetto per il mister!!!!!111!!!!


----------



## admin (22 Settembre 2013)

Basta


----------



## Principe (22 Settembre 2013)

C'è seriamente ancora qualcuno che lo vuole difendere?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Settembre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> C'è seriamente ancora qualcuno che lo vuole difendere?



Qualcuno ci sarà sempre


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Settembre 2013)

Pietà via ... Più danni della grandine ..


----------



## The P (22 Settembre 2013)

La confusione totale della nostra fase offensiva non lo mai vista in 20 di calcio. Pazzesco.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Settembre 2013)

Questa sera ci è andata di lusso ma proprio di lusso, andarcene con un 0-4 non avrebbe destato scalpore.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Settembre 2013)

Ma vogliamo parlare del cambio Abate-Nocerino a dieci dalla fine?
Sono ancora allibito


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (22 Settembre 2013)

speriamo che adesso esonerino quest umanoide stempiato


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Settembre 2013)

Questa sera abbiamo giocato bene dai, giocassimo sempre così...

Comunque spiegategli che il Napoli gioca con il 4-2-3-1, non con il 4-4-2


----------



## iceman. (22 Settembre 2013)

Ma poi leva poli e abate per NOCERINO e NIANG, ma si può? 
Io voglio le dimissioni.


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Settembre 2013)

Il primo gol non è assolutamente colpa sua.


----------



## peppe75 (22 Settembre 2013)

Viaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Settembre 2013)

Allegri andrebbe molto bene come allenatore di Pokémon, come dice un mio caro amico


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Settembre 2013)

Ma lo state sentento a Sky? Delirio.


----------



## Principe (22 Settembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ma lo state sentento a Sky? Delirio.



Dopo partita giocata bene tecnicamente dopo di che mi è venuta la nausea


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Settembre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Dopo partita giocata bene tecnicamente dopo di che mi è venuta la nausea



Ha detto una roba tipo: *"Potevamo giocare male e vincere, però ho preferito giocare bene e perdere"*


----------



## iceman. (22 Settembre 2013)

Lo aspetto a premium 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ha detto una roba tipo: *"Potevamo giocare male e vincere, però ho preferito giocare bene e perdere"*



Serio? Beh un signore proprio


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Settembre 2013)

Ha anche detto che ha qualcosa in mente quando torneranno gli infortunati. Quali saranno?


----------



## Fabriman94 (22 Settembre 2013)

4-3-1-2 di sta *******. Non vuole capire quest'allenatore che noi non siamo il Cagliari e che non ci accontentiamo della sola salvezza.


----------



## Principe (22 Settembre 2013)

Il peggior allenatore dell'era Berlusconi senza discussione


----------



## Graxx (22 Settembre 2013)

forse a fine anno ce ne liberiamo...anche se più che colpe sue a volte è la società che fa di tutto per renderci ridicoli...


----------



## iceman. (22 Settembre 2013)

Eccolo...vediamo che dice

*Abbiamo regalato il primo gol, poi il Milan ha fatto una buona partita, abbiam creato diverse occasioni, non abbiamo concesso nulla nel secondo tempo, dobbiamo migliorare la fase difensiva che vuol dire non subire gol. Non son preoccupato per la classifica, la squadra ha fatto una buona prestazione, oggi oltre al carattere c'è stato un buon gioco e dobbiamo ripartire da qui. Stasera Banti ha arbitrato una buona partita, noi dobbiamo solo pensare a giocare. Quest'estate abbiamo cambiato qualcosa nella preparazione ma il risultato non è cambiato, forse l'anno prossimo settembre sarà il mio mese fortunato. Credo che il napoli abbia dominato per meno di mezzora , dopo il gol subito abbiamo iniziato a giocare e nel secondo tempo abbiamo concesso solo il tiro a Higuain. Matri è stato preso perché abbiamo perso Pazzini, avevamo bisogno di una punta in grado di rimpiazzarlo. *


----------



## Nivre (22 Settembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ha anche detto che ha qualcosa in mente quando torneranno gli infortunati. Quali saranno?




Ma certo. Il barcellona la finira di specchiarsi, come il verona d'altronde.

Ma fatelo tacere una volta per tutte per l'amor di dio.


----------



## bmb (23 Settembre 2013)

Incapace. Mazzarri ha dato un senso all'Inter dei Nagatomo, Jonathan, Taider e Ricky Alvarez. Questo in 4 anni non è riuscito a costruire un *****. Solo palla a Ibra/Balo e preghiere su preghiere.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (23 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Eccolo...vediamo che dice
> 
> Abbiamo regalato il primo gol, poi il Milan ha fatto una buona partita, abbiam creato diverse occasioni, non abbiamo concesso nulla nel secondo tempo, dobbiamo migliorare la fase difensiva che vuol dire non subire gol. Non son preoccupato per la classifica, la squadra ha fatto una buona prestazione, oggi oltre al carattere c'è stato un buon gioco e dobbiamo ripartire da qui. Stasera *Banti ha arbitrato una buona partita*, noi dobbiamo solo pensare a giocare. Quest'estate abbiamo cambiato qualcosa nella preparazione ma il risultato non è cambiato, forse l'anno prossimo settembre sarà il mio mese fortunato. Credo che il napoli abbia dominato per meno di mezzora , dopo il gol subito abbiamo iniziato a giocare e nel secondo tempo abbiamo concesso solo il tiro a Higuain. Matri è stato preso perché abbiamo perso Pazzini, *avevamo bisogno di una punta in grado di rimpiazzarlo*.



Falso e venduto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Eccolo...vediamo che dice
> 
> *Abbiamo regalato il primo gol, poi il Milan ha fatto una buona partita, abbiam creato diverse occasioni, non abbiamo concesso nulla nel secondo tempo, dobbiamo migliorare la fase difensiva che vuol dire non subire gol. Non son preoccupato per la classifica, la squadra ha fatto una buona prestazione, oggi oltre al carattere c'è stato un buon gioco e dobbiamo ripartire da qui. Stasera Banti ha arbitrato una buona partita, noi dobbiamo solo pensare a giocare. Quest'estate abbiamo cambiato qualcosa nella preparazione ma il risultato non è cambiato, forse l'anno prossimo settembre sarà il mio mese fortunato. Credo che il napoli abbia dominato per meno di mezzora , dopo il gol subito abbiamo iniziato a giocare e nel secondo tempo abbiamo concesso solo il tiro a Higuain. Matri è stato preso perché abbiamo perso Pazzini, avevamo bisogno di una punta in grado di rimpiazzarlo. *



Rinnovo in arrivo


----------



## Gnagnazio (23 Settembre 2013)

L'avete confirmato ? Adesso ve lo tenete.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Settembre 2013)

Il miglior Milan della stagione. Abbiamo creato diverse occasioni. Però il Napoli è uscito vincente da San Siro col minimo sforzo.
Quando una squadra ha dei limiti evidenti, dovrebbe essere l'allenatore a fargli fare (e a fare lui stesso) il salto di qualità: vedi Milan-Barcellona.
Allegri deve andare via perché non riesce mai, o quantomeno raramente, a superare i propri limiti e a far scendere in campo un Milan vincente a tutti i costi.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Settembre 2013)

Zero.


----------



## Dexter (23 Settembre 2013)

Più rispetto per il mister


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Settembre 2013)

Per conto mio con la frase "_Speriamo di fare qualche punto prima della sosta_" abbiamo toccato davvero il fondo. Nemmeno l'allenatore di un Sassuolo di turno dovrebbe pronunciare parole del genere. A fine anno se ne deve andare anche se il Milan arriva terzo (impossibile). Che arrivi un allenatore però, non un Inzaghi o un Seedorf di turno. Con una squadra che rappresenta un'incognita serve un allenatore bravo, collaudato, che faccia giocare le proprie squadre in modo quadrato. Mazzarri sarebbe stato perfetto per questa squadra, IMHO. E' vero che Mazzarri non propone un gioco spumeggiante, ma con questa rosa nemmeno l'allenatore migliore di sempre sarebbe in grado di farlo. Una scommessa in panchina potrebbe andare bene nel caso in cui la squadra sia forte e direi che non sia questo il caso.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (23 Settembre 2013)

Assurdo che non si parli di esonero..,cioè io questo fino a fine stagione non lo reggo...


----------



## iceman. (23 Settembre 2013)

Voleva fare il figho anche questa volta non guardando il rigore...ma ci è o ci fa?


----------



## Tobi (23 Settembre 2013)

ha inculcato una mentalità da perdenti.

Un buon punto con il torino
La trasferta di Verona non conta perchè avevamo la partita di champions con il psv
Contro il Celtic contava solo fare risultato, anche senza una buona prestazione
Non sarò scontro diretto con il Napoli (implicitamente ha voluto dire che noi non apparteniamo alla classe che può lottare per lo scudo)


Ora voglio fare una brevissima riflessione:

L'inter di quest'anno ha la stessa squadra dell'anno scorso piu Taider e Campagnaro, due giocatori normalissimi.. con Strama prendevano 3 gol a partita con Mazzarri 1 gol subito solo contro la Juventus.

La prima Juve di conte schierava gente come: Bonucci (terrificante al primo anno, adesso è migliorato un pò almeno in fase di impostazione), Estigarribia, Padoin, De Ceglie, Giaccherini,Matri,Del Piero a 37 anni, Marrone vincendo il campionato da imbattuta.

Non voglio citare Napoli Roma e Fiorentina perchè hanno investito parecchio.. ma hanno anche CEDUTO pezzi grossi in questi anni andando a prendere giocatori funzionali al gioco dell'allenatore

Da noi il progetto non esiste e non esisterà mai, si vive d'occasioni negli ultimi giorni di mercato, di parametri 0 bolliti o di giocatori in rotta con la loro dirigenza..
La politica dei giovani, il modulo uguale per tutte le squadre dagli allievi alla prima squadra sulla falsa riga del modello barca e ajax ecc... tutte balle
Fino a 1 giorno prima del ritorno di champions allegri lasciava queste dichiarazioni: "Questa squadra ha i giocatori perfetti per giocare con il 4-3-3. 10 giorni dopo questo modulo va a farsi benedire perchè è stato ceduto Boateng e non c'erano elementi che potevano sostiturlo... come se il ghanese fosse stato venduto dalla sera alla mattina... quegli 11 milioni di euro andavano messi tutti su Ljajc o se volevi tornare al trequartista li investivi su Eriksen e davanti valorizzavi Petagna visto che si parlava di questo progetto giovani...

Se devo prendere schiaffi da un Verona, dal Torino, Dal Napoli preferisco meglio prenderli con i ragazzotti che dopo qualche scoppola qualcosa avranno imparato e non con gente trentenne come Muntari,Abbiati,Robinho,Matri,Kakà ormai alla frutta o cessi bolliti come Nocerino Birsa....

A quest'ora una società seria avrebbe allestito con pochissimi soldi questa squadra:

Ochoa 6 mln
Chiriches 10 milioni
Ljajc o Eriksen 11 milioni

Con i soldi dei preliminari e la cessione di Boateng avresti preso 3 giocatori come dio comanda e ti ritrovavi una signora squadra..
ma appunto.. noi non abbiamo una società seria..


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Settembre 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> ha inculcato una mentalità da perdenti.
> 
> Un buon punto con il torino
> La trasferta di Verona non conta perchè avevamo la partita di champions con il psv
> ...



aggiungerei anche che svalorizza tutti i giocatori da grande squadra che abbiamo o che avevamo e fare rende al massimo centrocampisti e gente mediocre come de jong muntari poli, le mezzepunta con lui non concludono mai nulla fanno fatica, tanto vale che gioca a una punta e mettee tutti centrocampisti, ha un gioco terribile, la mentalità è ancora, peggiore, dire speriamo di fare qualche punto nelle prossima partite è una roba da ricovero, che schifo non voglio nemmeno pensarci, sono veramente stanco di questo qua, ce lo abbiamo da 4 anni, mai un miglioramento, non h afatto mai vedere nulla, il grande allenatore è quello che valorizza i giocatori più forti che ha in squadra lui fa l'esatto contrario, pirlo pato ronaldinho robinho bojan per me era tuta gente di grande qualità tutti bocciati con lui in panchina, adesso sarà il turno di el shaarawy, con lui tutti i nostri giocatori sembrano scarsi, mazzarriu ha un gruppo peggiore del nostro e fa sembrare campioni gente come jonathan nagatomo alvarez ma di cosa stiamo palrando, se questi qua li avesse il milan andrebbero tra panchina e tribuna perchè l'allenatore è zero, incomptente, scarso tutto quello che volete, la squadra non ha motivazioni, ieri abbiamo dato tutto perchè eravamo nell'orlo del baratro, non avevamo niente da perdere, non sa dare grinta cattiveria alla squadra, non sa motivare, non sa mettere la squadra in campo, sbaglia spesso e volentieri la formazione iniziale, la preparazione è un disastro, svalorizza i giocatori con più tecnica e qualità, la squadra non ha gioco, la difesa è un colabrodo, il centrocampo è tencicamente scarso tranne montolivo, l'azquisto di matri per 12 milioni per di più pagandoli alla juventus è una cosa terribile...

DEVE ESSERE ESONERATO, SONO TROPPI I MOTIVI, SONO STANCO DI VEDERE QUESTO QUA, MI FA SCHIFO LA SQUADRA IN CAMPO, MI FA SCHIFO LE SUE DICHIARAZIONI E MI FA SCHIFO LA MENTALITA' DA PROVINCIALE CHE HA DATO A TUTTA LA SQUADRA, BASTA BASTA BASTAAAA


----------



## Jerry West (23 Settembre 2013)

Abate ha detto: "Siamo entrati molli. Non siamo stati concentrati. Non so cosa ci è accaduto ma sembravamo impauriti. CI siamo ripresi dopo qualche minuto di difficoltà".

Ma solo io penso che queste siano mancanze a livello di Allenatore?


----------



## folletto (23 Settembre 2013)

Dopo il primo gol subito contro il napoli un allenatore dovrebbe assumersi le proprie responsabilità. La responsabilità di uno scempio simile ai primi minuti di una partita che andava giocata col coltello tra I denti é di tanti ma principalmente dell'allenatore. 
Doveva dimettersi alla fine dello scorso campionato, ora non verrà mai esonerato (forse lo spera?)


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Settembre 2013)

Jerry West ha scritto:


> Abate ha detto: "Siamo entrati molli. Non siamo stati concentrati. Non so cosa ci è accaduto ma sembravamo impauriti. CI siamo ripresi dopo qualche minuto di difficoltà".
> 
> Ma solo io penso che queste siano mancanze a livello di Allenatore?



è l'ambiente ad essere demotivato , l'allenatore è consepevole che ha le ore contate e che l'obiettivo imposto dalla società è il terzo posto , in un contesto lavorativo deprimente come il nostro allenatore e giocatori possono poca cosa soprattutto se allenatore e giocatori sono modesti mestieranti .


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Settembre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> è l'ambiente ad essere demotivato , l'allenatore è consepevole che ha le ore contate e che l'obiettivo imposto dalla società è il terzo posto , in un contesto lavorativo deprimente come il nostro allenatore e giocatori possono poca cosa soprattutto se allenatore e giocatori sono modesti mestieranti .



no no no no, i difetti sono gli stessi degli altri anni in cui le cose andavano bene e avevamo campioni in squadra, per cui non difendiamo, non è da milan e la cosa sbagliata è la mentalità il milan a casa sua contro il napoli non entra mai in campo impaurito MAI MAI MAI


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Settembre 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> ha inculcato una mentalità da perdenti.
> 
> Un buon punto con il torino
> La trasferta di Verona non conta perchè avevamo la partita di champions con il psv
> ...



TUTTO GIUSTO ....ma... 

come sempre esiste un ma... questi tipi di investimento li puoi fare se hai i soldi... tu consideri le entrate champions e le cessioni come soldi " investibili " ed è l'errore che fanno tutti.. perche COSI NON E' ...

Il milan quei soldi li userà per pagare gli stipendi dei giocatori... se hai una società che ha investito 0 EURO nel milan negli ultimi anni significa che devi coprire tu i tuio costi e coprire i costi del milan oggi vuol dire fare la champions ogni anno.. e attenzione ho scritto COPRIRE I COSTI.. perchè comrpare i giocatori da te citati è un extra... e i soldi per l'extra chi li mette ??? NESSUNO...

se hai una macchina e vuoi cambiare le gomme per andare al lavoro e per andare al lavoro usi 20 euro di benzina alla settimana e guadagni 20 euro alla settimana cosa fai ??? ci metto la benzina prima cosa per andarci ( e hai speso tutti i tuoi soldi ) e poi le gomme come ce le cambio ? ???? non le cambio semplice ...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ps : e qui arriva la domanda migliore ... e quando non andremo in champions ??? dove li troviamo i 20 euro della benzina ??  ... svendereeeeeee


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> no no no no, i difetti sono gli stessi degli altri anni in cui le cose andavano bene e avevamo campioni in squadra, per cui non difendiamo, non è da milan e la cosa sbagliata è la mentalità il milan a casa sua contro il napoli non entra mai in campo impaurito MAI MAI MAI



ma la mentalità vincente la costruisce la società , se la società ha tirato i remi in barca e conferma un allenatore che ha i giorni contati , non investe ma si limita a tirare fuori ritornelli stucchevoli del tipo "siamo i piu forti da quando hanno inventato la tv a colori"
, anziche mandare a calci nel sedere giocatori come binho fuori rosa se ne escono con amico mio carissimo puoi ben capire che manco sbourigno e guardiola potrebbero fare qualcosa di buono ; è il contesto lavorativo ad essere marcio nelle fondamenta , allegri è solo manifestazione di sto marciume , se la società fosse solida e con idee l'avrebbero cacciato secoli fa.


----------



## runner (23 Settembre 2013)

dunque capiamoci....

l' anno scorso ci ha fatto arrivare terzi nel caos più che totale e facendo un miracolo sportivo!!
questo doveva essere tenuto in considerazione e valorizzato dandogli una squadra definitiva a luglio e un progetto economico vero in mano, invece è stato per prima cosa silurato dal presidente e poi riconfermato senza prolungamento del contratto....

insomma tutte le colpe non le ha solo lui, ma se fossi stato in lui sarei andato via!!

questo è il denominatore comune della sua presenza al Milan e questo lo condizionerà sempre, salvo miracoli o situazioni molto particolari future


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Settembre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma la mentalità vincente la costruisce la società , se la società ha tirato i remi in barca e conferma un allenatore che ha i giorni contati , non investe ma si limita a tirare fuori ritornelli stucchevoli del tipo "siamo i piu forti da quando hanno inventato la tv a colori"
> , anziche mandare a calci nel sedere giocatori come binho fuori rosa se ne escono con amico mio carissimo puoi ben capire che manco sbourigno e guardiola potrebbero fare qualcosa di buono ; è il contesto lavorativo ad essere marcio nelle fondamenta , allegri è solo manifestazione di sto marciume , se la società fosse solida e con idee l'avrebbero cacciato secoli fa.



se permetti il discorso della società lo condivido ma non sono pienamente d'accordo, allegri è questoe la società c'entra relativamente

- - - Aggiornato - - -



runner ha scritto:


> dunque capiamoci....
> 
> l' anno scorso ci ha fatto arrivare terzi nel caos più che totale e facendo un miracolo sportivo!!
> questo doveva essere tenuto in considerazione e valorizzato dandogli una squadra definitiva a luglio e un progetto economico vero in mano, invece è stato per prima cosa silurato dal presidente e poi riconfermato senza prolungamento del contratto....
> ...



se ne vada via, non vedo l'ora


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> se permetti il discorso della società lo condivido ma non sono pienamente d'accordo, allegri è questoe la società c'entra relativamente
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



condivido cio che ha detto [MENTION=144]runner[/MENTION] , qua si dimentica che cio che fa grande una squadra è la società , un allenatore al timone di una nave con falle enormi è destinato ad andare a picco anche se è il miglior capitano di questo mondo ; abbiamo per caso dimenticato il capello bis o il sacchi bis , vogliamo ricordare il lippi interista o senza andare troppo indietro nel tempo il mou madridista ?
Qua dentro sembra che allegri sia il male assoluto (per chiarezza allegri mi ha stancato da quando piazzo ema sulla trequarti ) , ma la realtà dei fatti è che non abbiamo una società : berlusconi pensa ad altro , i figli hanno chiuso i rubinetti e galliani è completamente impazzito non fa altro che inventare realtà alternative dove il milan è ancora primo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Settembre 2013)

La mentalità da perdenti è ormai in seno alla società. Non sarà un allenatore a deviare dalla rotta societaria che ormai ci porta verso il ridimensionamento drastico


----------



## Schism75 (23 Settembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> dunque capiamoci....
> 
> l' anno scorso ci ha fatto arrivare terzi nel caos più che totale e facendo un miracolo sportivo!!



Io su questa cosa dissento completamente. Lo scorso anno terzi ci hanno portato El Sharawii fino a gennaio, che Allegri ha inserito solo perchè Robinho era rotto, e Balotelli-Pazzini da Febbraio in poi. Tutti i loro goal sono venuti quasi sempre da azioni estemporanee o calci da fermo (punizioni/rigori). 

Meriti di Allegri proprio non ne vedo. Perchè di partite memorabili, se ne contano davvero su una mano monca di 2 dita. Il resto è stato spesso una cosa vomitevole. E penso che su questo siamo tutti d'accordo no?

E infatti quest'anno da che siamo partiti? Gioco completamente assente, infortuni numerosi, modulo incerto, avvio lento. Sono sintomi di qualcosa che non è stato costruito.


----------



## dyablo65 (24 Settembre 2013)

lo abbiamo tenuto solo per non pagargli l'ingaggio fermo a casa sua , questo e' chiaro e lampante.

di meriti ne ha pochi come i suoi schemi.

il primo anno ha vinto lo scudetto con il famosissimo palla a ibra e ci pensa lui

l'anno scorso siamo arrivati terzi per grazia ricevuta.

penso non si possa andare avanti cosi'


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Settembre 2013)

Dimmetersi, non si dimette...
Esonerare, non si esonera...

Niente avanti con l'ammiraglio, affonderemo tutti insieme a lui per la sua testardagine e per quella di Galliani. Spero che quest'ultimo sia con noi, quando la barca sprofonderà negli abissi


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Settembre 2013)

Non capisco cosa è frullato nella testa di Galliani quando ha fatto il pazzo per tenerlo.


----------



## iceman. (24 Settembre 2013)

Oh comunque galliani con gli allenatori non ci sa fare....zaccheroni, allegri...mamma mia...


----------



## dyablo65 (24 Settembre 2013)

vedremo adesso di che pasta e' fatto...

io penso che sia frolla e voi cosa dite ?


----------



## Doctore (24 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non capisco cosa è frullato nella testa di Galliani quando ha fatto il pazzo per tenerlo.


Domandiamoci perche galliani è ancora dirigente del milan...
allenatore pessimo e giocatori pessimi dobbiamo ringraziare l antennista.


----------



## admin (25 Settembre 2013)

Non se ne può più. E lo dico io che l'ho sempre difeso.

E' arrivato il momento di farsi da parte.


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2013)

Se fanno il 4° forse lo cacciano, forse.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Settembre 2013)

Una società seria lo esonererebbe all'istante. E invece no, siamo a posto così, siamo forti, siamo ultra competitivi, avanti così, con tre sconfitte su cinque partite!!!


----------



## smallball (25 Settembre 2013)

siamo ai titoli di coda..credo


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2013)

Nocerino per Muntari bel cambio.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (25 Settembre 2013)

Vabbè ma il problema della squadra era il montato El Shaarawy,l'anno prossimo lo venderemo per prendere Cossu e cambieremo marcia


----------



## Principe (25 Settembre 2013)

Finché c'è lui c'è niente da fare le beccheremo da tutti


----------



## Canonista (25 Settembre 2013)

No ma Allegri ne sa...


Via a calci nel sedere, questo manco il portaborracce deve fare nel Milan.


----------



## Dexter (25 Settembre 2013)

Vabè che fortuna schifosa quest'uomo...Menomale che non abbiamo vinto,sarebbe stata l'ennesima partita rubata


----------



## Corpsegrinder (25 Settembre 2013)

Allegri ha ownato tuttih!1!!

Più rispetto per il Mister!1!


----------



## #Dodo90# (25 Settembre 2013)

Il suo commento sarà: "Siamo stati bravi a recuperare"


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2013)

Di Matteo 2.0

- - - Aggiornato - - -



#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Il suo commento sarà: "Siamo stati bravi a recuperare"



Ma soprattutto la squadra ha fatto una buona partita "cit


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Di Matteo 2.0



Quello ha vinto una cl, questo manco un torneo a briscola


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Settembre 2013)

Salvato in corner...ancora.
Non ne posso più.


----------



## Graxx (25 Settembre 2013)

a fine anno va via...non andrà in europa e sarà cacciato....finalmente...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Settembre 2013)

Molto bravo Mister. Molto bravo

Bene.

Ok. Bella scelta anche Matri, complimenti


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2013)

Braviii, daiii daiii


----------



## ed.vedder77 (25 Settembre 2013)

...........sono senza parole.....e se parlo mi bannano......mi riprenderei zaccheroni


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> a fine anno va via...non andrà in europa e sarà cacciato....finalmente...



Non arriva a dicembre


----------



## ed.vedder77 (25 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Braviii, daiii daiii


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Settembre 2013)

Qualcuno OSA ancora difendere 'sto asino?


----------



## 2515 (25 Settembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Vabè che fortuna schifosa quest'uomo...Menomale che non abbiamo vinto,sarebbe stata l'ennesima partita rubata



fammi capire, curci ha fatto 200 parate e abbiati 0 e avremmo rubato? Dovevamo stravincerla!


----------



## Dexter (25 Settembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> fammi capire, curci ha fatto 200 parate e abbiati 0 e avremmo rubato? Dovevamo stravincerla!


sei sotto 3-1 al 90esimo col bologna,non la meriti in ogni caso. ma son pareri


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2013)

Fossi in lui farei come Giampaolo, me ne andrei in esilio sull'isola di Montecristo e ci resterei a vita


----------



## Snape (25 Settembre 2013)

Vattene. Questo è allenatore da squadra di serie B.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Settembre 2013)

STanca di partire sempre cosi, da oggi accendero la tv dall'85 in poi


----------



## 2515 (25 Settembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> sei sotto 3-1 al 90esimo col bologna,non la meriti in ogni caso. ma son pareri



Fammi capire.
Squadra rimaneggiata al massimo.

Il Milan ha stradominato per possesso palla, occasioni da gol create, il primo gol avversario costruito su una ladrata avversaria.

Ora se vieni a dirmi che in una situazione del genere non meriti di VINCERE la partita, quando BIP è che la meritiamo una vittoria?


----------



## #Dodo90# (25 Settembre 2013)

Giornalista Sky: "E' questo il Milan che vuole?" 

*Allegri: "Si, è questo il Milan che voglio perchè stiamo giocando bene"*



......


----------



## Principe (25 Settembre 2013)

Abbiamo giocato bene ..... Ancora era bello sereno e tranquillo sorrideva abbiamo 5 punti una roba che non si può sentire e' uno che non ha dignità , se dico cosa penso se dico cosa penso , spero che non allenerai più , ti auguro il peggio


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Giornalista Sky: "E' questo il Milan che vuole?"
> 
> *Allegri: "Si, è questo il Milan che voglio perchè stiamo giocando bene"*
> 
> ...



Mamma mia, mamma mia, ma che pagliaccio abbiamo in panchina?


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Settembre 2013)

Dopo "speriamo di fare qualche punto nelle prossime partite" mi aspetto "vogliamo lo stadio pieno per lo scontro diretto con la Samp, i ragazzi devono essere sostenuti" oppure "dobbiamo lottare partita dopo partita per mantenere la categoria".
Basta, non ha più alcuno stimolo a rimanere qui oltre a non essere da Milan, venga un allenatore serio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Settembre 2013)

*Allegri:" Matri? ha fatto una buona partita"*


ahahahahahahahahahaa


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2013)

*"Abbiamo giocato tecnicamente una buona partita, stiamo crescendo, speriamo di arrivare a ridosso delle prime posizione prima di natale" "Abbiamo avuto 10 occasioni di gol, abbiamo fatto 2 gol con grandi gesti tecnici" "Non siamo balotelli dipendenti, matri ha lavorato per la squadro, ha giocato una bella partita, ho fatto i complimenti ai ragazzi" "Questa squadra ha cuore,carattere,buona intensità, è un buon segnale perché la squadra sta bene, dobbiamo migliorare" *

Dai, CHE CESSO.


----------



## Ale (25 Settembre 2013)

il genio di max..eh ma sedorf era un incognita, quest'asino invece è migliore..


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Settembre 2013)

E' andato.


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Settembre 2013)

"Ehhhh ma noi non cambiamo mai allenatore in corsa"
Me ne frego,fuori dalle scatole.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Settembre 2013)

-Se Allegri è una piaga, se l'arbitro è un avversario, se la fortuna è avversa, se il Bologna fa tre gol per miracolo 
-ma si pareggia 3 a 3 su un campo dove il Milan non vince da 11 anni, dimostrando di essere superiore all'avversario, creando 10 occasioni da gol, 
-allora i giocatori del Milan devono essere straforti,
-invece si dice che nessuno è da Milan, 
- la cosa non mi quadra


----------



## robs91 (26 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> *"Abbiamo giocato tecnicamente una buona partita, stiamo crescendo, speriamo di arrivare a ridosso delle prime posizione prima di natale" "Abbiamo avuto 10 occasioni di gol, abbiamo fatto 2 gol con grandi gesti tecnici" "Non siamo balotelli dipendenti, matri ha lavorato per la squadro, ha giocato una bella partita, ho fatto i complimenti ai ragazzi" "Questa squadra ha cuore,carattere,buona intensità, è un buon segnale perché la squadra sta bene, dobbiamo migliorare" *
> 
> Dai, CHE CESSO.



Che pena che mi fa....


----------



## Tobi (26 Settembre 2013)

Non so piu che dire.. speriamo passi in fretta questo campionato


----------



## folletto (26 Settembre 2013)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> -Se Allegri è una piaga, se l'arbitro è un avversario, se la fortuna è avversa, se il Bologna fa tre gol per miracolo
> -ma si pareggia 3 a 3 *su un campo dove il Milan non vince da 11 anni*, dimostrando di essere superiore all'avversario, creando 10 occasioni da gol,
> -allora i giocatori del Milan devono essere straforti,
> -invece si dice che nessuno è da Milan,
> - la cosa non mi quadra



Da 3 anni (3 a 1, o a 0 l'anno dell'ultimo scudetto, Boateng, Robinho, Ibra)

Edit: ma non abbiamo vinto anche l'anno scorso? oddio, sono confuso.......


----------



## Jino (26 Settembre 2013)

Una società seria starebbe già lavorando duro per trovare un'allenatore per la prossima stagione. Con un'idea di cosa si vuole fare da grandi. Esonerarlo ora Allegri per me non ha senso, nessun allenatore è un mago che arriva e con un colpo di bacchetta risolve le magagne.


----------



## folletto (26 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Una società seria starebbe già lavorando duro per trovare un'allenatore per la prossima stagione. Con un'idea di cosa si vuole fare da grandi. Esonerarlo ora Allegri per me non ha senso, *nessun allenatore è un mago che arriva e con un colpo di bacchetta risolve le magagne*.



Tranne quello che "l'ho inventato io il giuoco del Barcellona......" e che "con Ronaldinho avrei vinto il campionato con 5 - 10 punti di distacco"


----------



## Schism75 (26 Settembre 2013)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> -Se Allegri è una piaga, se l'arbitro è un avversario, se la fortuna è avversa, se il Bologna fa tre gol per miracolo
> -*ma si pareggia 3 a 3 su un campo dove il Milan non vince da 11 anni, dimostrando di essere superiore all'avversario, creando 10 occasioni da gol, *
> -allora i giocatori del Milan devono essere straforti,
> -invece si dice che nessuno è da Milan,
> - la cosa non mi quadra


Ma da dove l'hai tirata fuori questa statistica?

2008-09 Bologna-Milan 1-4 / 2009-10 Bologna-Milan 0-0

2010-11 Bologna-Milan 0-3 / 2011-12 Bologna-Milan 2-2

2012-13 Bologna-Milan 1-3 / 2013-14 Bologna-Milan 3-3

Ne abbiamo vinte 3 su 6, negli ultimi 6 anni.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Settembre 2013)

Ma quando se ne va?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Settembre 2013)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Ma da dove l'hai tirata fuori questa statistica?
> 
> 2008-09 Bologna-Milan 1-4 / 2009-10 Bologna-Milan 0-0
> 
> ...



Mi sembrava strano, ho la memoria corta. L'ho sentita in tv ma non ricordo se sky o la rai.

Il senso era che alla fine dei conti i giocatori del Milan non sono così scarsi, dato questo l'allenatore e le avversità.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Settembre 2013)

ha stancato anche a me...via subito


----------



## Schism75 (27 Settembre 2013)

La cosa che mi a piú fastidio é che qualora riuscisse ad ottenere dei risultati inaspettati, in molti saliranno sul carro dei vincitori, chiedendone il rinnovo. Poi ci troveremo l'anno prossimo nelle stesse identiche situazioni. Perché un allenatore che da quando é in Serie A, ha la medesima partenza con tutte le squadre, e sono oramai 6 anni, ma cosa volete che abbia imparato? Oh mica parliamo di 1 stagione sfortunata eh, ma di 6 stagioni! Una squadra di media classifica puó permettersi di partire cosi, no il Milan. E vedremo alla fine del campionato poi come la squadra di nuovo andrá in difficoltá. Perché il trend é sempre lo stesso. É una cosa assurda tenere uno cosí. Fallirebbe anche con il Barcellona questo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Settembre 2013)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi a piú fastidio é che qualora riuscisse ad ottenere dei risultati inaspettati, in molti saliranno sul carro dei vincitori, chiedendone il rinnovo. Poi ci troveremo l'anno prossimo nelle stesse identiche situazioni. Perché un allenatore che da quando é in Serie A, ha la medesima partenza con tutte le squadre, e sono oramai 6 anni, ma cosa volete che abbia imparato? Oh mica parliamo di 1 stagione sfortunata eh, ma di 6 stagioni! Una squadra di media classifica puó permettersi di partire cosi, no il Milan. E vedremo alla fine del campionato poi come la squadra di nuovo andrá in difficoltá. Perché il trend é sempre lo stesso. É una cosa assurda tenere uno cosí. Fallirebbe anche con il Barcellona questo.



.


----------



## Petrecte (27 Settembre 2013)

A Roma sponda giallo-rossa accendono ceri e cantano messe per lo scampato pericolo.....


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Settembre 2013)

stavo pensano che vederlo in nazionale sarebbe bellissimo, mi immagino gia i suoi convocati agostini cossu biondini lazzari matri


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Settembre 2013)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> -*ma si pareggia 3 a 3 su un campo dove il Milan non vince da 11 anni*, dimostrando di essere superiore all'avversario, creando 10 occasioni da gol



veramente è il bologna che non ci batte da 11 anni


----------



## Principe (28 Settembre 2013)

Conto i giorni sono qua , quante partite mancano alla tua fine ? Mi auguro poche


----------



## iceman. (28 Settembre 2013)

A fine partita dirà "Intanto oggi non abbiamo preso gol, la squadra ha fatto una buona partita, matri si è mosso bene"...


----------



## #Dodo90# (28 Settembre 2013)

*Allegri: "Dopo il vantaggio abbiamo coperto bene gli spazi e difeso bene"*


----------



## Djici (28 Settembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> *Allegri: "Dopo il vantaggio abbiamo coperto bene gli spazi e difeso bene"*



incredibile quando a qualche minuto dalla fine (non ricordo quanti... forse era l'80°) un calcio d'angolo per il milan si trasforma in un retropassagio a abbiati... con il pubblico che giustamente fischia...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Settembre 2013)

Forse l'allenatore più provincialotto della storia del Milan.


----------



## Frikez (29 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Forse l'allenatore più provincialotto della storia del Milan.



Forse?


----------



## Jino (29 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Forse l'allenatore più provincialotto della storia del Milan.



Ti do ragione, ma non omettiamo un altro fattore, questa è la rosa più provincialotta della storia del Milan.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Settembre 2013)

Per ora 2 obiettivi centrati su 3 stagioni e quella in cui è stato mancato è falsata arbitralmente.


A fine anno giustamente se ne andrà ( non si può partire così ogni anno, mi aspettavo dei miglioramenti ), staremo a vedere se centrerà ancora l'obiettivo stagionale.

Gli sarò sempre grato per aver cacciato le vecchie sanguisughe.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (29 Settembre 2013)

lo difendo ancora. ha le sue colpe, matri in primis, ed ora sta adottando una certa intransigenza tattica molto stupida. Però il peggior milan da tanti anni ed una dirigenza allo sbandano troppe volte lo usano come parafulmine


----------



## DannySa (29 Settembre 2013)

Alla prossima cosa dirà? 
Ho preferito perdere giocando bene, complimenti ai ragazzi hanno fatto una bella partita. Matri? A Natale in doppia cifra.
Mettiamo le mani avanti tanto allenatore più banale, provinciale e scarso di questo non si trova in giro.
Detta papale papale anche il solo Pioli sarebbe tanta roba rispetto a lui.
Rendiamoci conto che ha voluto buttare 12 mln nel cesso per una riserva peggiore di Pazzini quando in attacco si poteva provare tranquillamente qualcos'altro in attesa del ritorno del Pazzo.
Come può essere confermato uno che quando perde ti dice ci vediamo a natale, mentre l'AD quando non si vince si tira fuori i foglietti tipo amarcord...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Ottobre 2013)

mi sei calato Max...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Ottobre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Per ora 2 obiettivi centrati su 3 stagioni e quella in cui è stato mancato è falsata arbitralmente.
> 
> 
> A fine anno giustamente se ne andrà ( non si può partire così ogni anno, mi aspettavo dei miglioramenti ), staremo a vedere se centrerà ancora l'obiettivo stagionale.
> ...



Accontentarsi dei 3 posti è adeguarsi alla mentalità provinciale.
Falsata arbitralmente una stagione per una partita? Suvvia, con la squadra che aveva doveva vincere lo scudetto a marzo.
L'anno dello scudetto manco lo conto, l'avrebbe vinto chiunque.


----------



## Mithos (1 Ottobre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Per ora 2 obiettivi centrati su 3 stagioni e quella in cui è stato mancato è falsata arbitralmente.
> 
> 
> A fine anno giustamente se ne andrà ( non si può partire così ogni anno, mi aspettavo dei miglioramenti ), staremo a vedere se centrerà ancora l'obiettivo stagionale.
> ...


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Accontentarsi dei 3 posti è adeguarsi alla mentalità provinciale.
> Falsata arbitralmente una stagione per una partita? Suvvia, con la squadra che aveva doveva vincere lo scudetto a marzo.
> L'anno dello scudetto manco lo conto, l'avrebbe vinto chiunque.



Accontentarsi è la scelta del nano


----------



## SuperMilan (1 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Accontentarsi dei 3 posti è adeguarsi alla mentalità provinciale.
> Falsata arbitralmente una stagione per una partita? Suvvia, con la squadra che aveva doveva vincere lo scudetto a marzo.
> L'anno dello scudetto manco lo conto, l'avrebbe vinto chiunque.



Dipende da che rosa hai in mano. Non è che, se ti chiami Milan, puoi ambire a vincere lo scudetto con con chiunque scenda in campo. Accontentarsi del terzo posto l'anno scorso era il massimo che una rosa come la nostra (dove, tranne de Jong, Boateng e, da gennaio, forse, Balotelli, non ricordo un giocatore in rosa che abbia mai vinto uno Scudetto da protagonista) poteva fare.

L'anno dello Scudetto hai parzialmente ragione. Nel senso che una rosa come quella che avevamo era da Scudetto, ma viaggiavamo a una media di 11 infortunati a partita. Ora, magari la colpa la puoi dare anche ad Allegri per questo, ma non solo. E comunque la formazione che abbiamo schierato il più delle volte non assomigliava nemmeno vagamente a quella titolare.

Personalmente sono molto più deluso di questo inizio stagione. Ce l'hanno menata col fatto che quest'anno non avremmo avuto la partenza ad handicap e quindi avremo fatto una stagione molto migliore invece, come sempre, abbiamo avuto la partenza ad handicap.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Per ora 2 obiettivi centrati su 3 stagioni e quella in cui è stato mancato è falsata arbitralmente.
> 
> 
> A fine anno giustamente se ne andrà ( non si può partire così ogni anno, mi aspettavo dei miglioramenti ), staremo a vedere se centrerà ancora l'obiettivo stagionale.
> ...



ovviamente concordo su tutto... comunque se era furbo se ne andava alla roma a giugno...


----------



## Mithos (1 Ottobre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ovviamente concordo su tutto... comunque se era furbo se ne andava alla roma a giugno...



Magari ci risparmiava le sue favolose quanto ormai leggendarie partenze oltre a tutti gli altri abomini e al contempo eliminava una pretendente alla Champions. Mitico, due piccioni con una fava e che fava


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Ottobre 2013)

Io non gli sarò mai grato di nulla, non riconosco suoi meriti in questi 4 anni. Solo errori.


----------



## The P (1 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Io non gli sarò mai grato di nulla, non riconosco suoi meriti in questi 4 anni. Solo errori.



e anche palesi.
Davvero non capisco chi dice il contrario. Che poi si parla tanto di sto cavolo di scudetto vinto, ma nessuno ricorda le avversarie chi erano (forse perché non c'erano). Proprio un suo merito, come no.


----------



## SuperMilan (1 Ottobre 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Magari ci risparmiava le sue favolose quanto ormai leggendarie partenze oltre a tutti gli altri abomini e al contempo eliminava una pretendente alla Champions. Mitico, due piccioni con una fava e che fava



Solo che a noi arrivava il mitico Clarence. Quindi sarebbero state due le avversarie Champions che se ne andavano. , se avessero contattato anche solamente Benitez lo scambio l'avrei fatto al volo.


----------



## Mithos (1 Ottobre 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> e anche palesi.
> Davvero non capisco chi dice il contrario. Che poi si parla tanto di sto cavolo di scudetto vinto, ma nessuno ricorda le avversarie chi erano (forse perché non c'erano). Proprio un suo merito, come no.



Bisognerebbe, come hai fatto tu, ricordare avversari insulsi come L'inter di Leonardo o la Juve di Ranieri, poi pensare alla rosa che aveva lui a disposizione e infine pensare magari a come ha perso uno scudetto regalandolo ai gobbi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Solo che a noi arrivava il mitico Clarence. Quindi sarebbero state due le avversarie Champions che se ne andavano. , se avessero contattato anche solamente Benitez lo scambio l'avrei fatto al volo.



Ehehe, hai ragione


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Ottobre 2013)

Tornerà Mortazza top coach, poi si ride


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> e anche palesi.
> Davvero non capisco chi dice il contrario. Che poi si parla tanto di sto cavolo di scudetto vinto, ma nessuno ricorda le avversarie chi erano (forse perché non c'erano). Proprio un suo merito, come no.



era meglio se non lo vincevamo quello scudetto, certa gente davvero non se lo merita...


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Ottobre 2013)

Che poi bastava il nano pezzente lasciasse giocare Aquilani, o che non vendesse Thiago 3 partite prima della fine, ma fa niente, è Allegri che stimola gli infarti a Cassano per perdere.


----------



## iceman. (1 Ottobre 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe, come hai fatto tu, ricordare avversari insulsi come L'inter di Leonardo o la Juve di Ranieri, poi pensare alla rosa che aveva lui a disposizione e infine pensare magari a come ha perso uno scudetto regalandolo ai gobbi.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Se Mourinho restava all'Inter , quello scudetto lo vedeva con il binocolo. A parte che anche quell'anno abbiamo giocato di menta..


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Ottobre 2013)

Detto questo, ogni suo fallimento post Milan mi manderà al settimo cielo. Deve fallire su tutti i piani, deve "morire" calcisticamente parlando.


----------



## The P (1 Ottobre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> era meglio se non lo vincevamo quello scudetto, certa gente davvero non se lo merita...



Certi commenti sono di una pochezza infinita. Contento tu...


----------



## iceman. (1 Ottobre 2013)

Dai che per Natale ci siamo..


----------



## Corpsegrinder (1 Ottobre 2013)

Colpa dei giocatori che decidono di infortunarsi.


----------



## iceman. (1 Ottobre 2013)

Se va male avrà la scusante di Birsa auauhau


----------



## Albijol (1 Ottobre 2013)

Il suo arrivo è stato una disgrazia di proporzioni bibliche


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Ottobre 2013)

E' andato ad Amsterdam predicando lo 0 a 0 con tutti dietro la palla.

Eroe.


----------



## iceman. (1 Ottobre 2013)

Se non vinciamo si mette male comunque


----------



## Nivre (1 Ottobre 2013)

Via ***.zo, via. Non ti sopporto più


----------



## iceman. (1 Ottobre 2013)

Che sedere ragazzi, che sedere ha questo?


----------



## #Dodo90# (1 Ottobre 2013)

Attendo con ansia le sue dichiarazioni

- - - Aggiornato - - -

"Nel primo tempo abbiamo difeso bene, nel secondo abbiamo creato 7-8 occasioni da gol. Dobbiamo migliorare in queste situazioni in area (sono due mesi che lo dice), la squadra ha giocato bene" 

LOL


----------



## Graxx (1 Ottobre 2013)

sono stufo...basta...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Ottobre 2013)

Ma quando si spara?

C'è ancora qualcuno che ha il coraggio di difendere l'operato di questa persona?

Abbiamo preso circa il 18esimo gol da calcio piazzato in 6 partite


----------



## peppe75 (1 Ottobre 2013)

ma è possibile il carattere che trasmette questo qui???? Molli il primo tempo e poi in ripresa nel secondo..poi sempre il solito problema goal subito da palle da fermo problema che deve essere risolto solo da lui e chi se no?
è un incapaceeeeeee non ha carattereeee......vatteneeeeee!!!


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (1 Ottobre 2013)

via.che **** che ha.
certp che se rovina elsha....


----------



## If Everyone Cared (1 Ottobre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ma quando si spara?
> 
> C'è ancora qualcuno che ha il coraggio di difendere l'operato di questa persona?
> 
> Abbiamo preso circa il 18esimo gol da calcio piazzato in 6 partite



fai del sarcasmo, per caso? no, perché ti ricordo come uno dei suoi più fervidi sostenitori. 

comunque niente, dai. sembra la versione in carne e ossa di nermal: più lo vuoi fuori dalle palle e più te lo ritrovi in mezzo alle gonadi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Ottobre 2013)

Mi sono lettaralmente rotta non so piu che dire non ne posso veramente piu.


----------



## Snake (1 Ottobre 2013)




----------



## Djici (1 Ottobre 2013)

avete visto come spacca la partita matri


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Ottobre 2013)

Squadra che gioca male e che prende gol fotocopia.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Ottobre 2013)

Vatteneeee non motivi nemmeno i panetti di burro


----------



## #Dodo90# (1 Ottobre 2013)

Sto ridendo come un bambino.

"*Nel secondo tempo abbiamo pressato alto, nel primo abbiamo deciso di coprire gli spazi e se scegli di giocare così è normale che viene fuori una partita brutta, però poi quando decidi di prendere in mano la partita e sei ancora 0-0 puoi vincere la partita. Dobbiamo acquisire una certa consapevolezza e difendere meglio come abbiamo fatto questa sera e contro la Sampdoria perchè meglio difendi meglio attacchi*".


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Ottobre 2013)

Al di là dell'atteggiamento del primo tempo, che non si può non imputare all'allenatore....

....quanti gol UGUALI dobbiamo prendere, ancora, prima di riuscire ad ammettere che LUI non sa schierare una difesa?


----------



## iceman. (1 Ottobre 2013)

A premium ha detto che siamo stanchi fisicamente, ROTFL.


----------



## Aragorn (1 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> A premium ha detto che siamo stanchi fisicamente, ROTFL.



Siamo ancora in fase di preparazione estiva (o meglio autunnale  ), vedrete che per l'inizio del campionato (Dicembre) la squadra sarà pronta


----------



## Petrecte (1 Ottobre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Sto ridendo come un bambino.
> 
> "*Nel secondo tempo abbiamo pressato alto, nel primo abbiamo deciso di coprire gli spazi e se scegli di giocare così è normale che viene fuori una partita brutta, però poi quando decidi di prendere in mano la partita e sei ancora 0-0 puoi vincere la partita. Dobbiamo acquisire una certa consapevolezza e difendere meglio come abbiamo fatto questa sera e contro la Sampdoria perchè meglio difendi meglio attacchi*".



no ma ci rendiamo conto di cosa va in giro a dire questo???? Sta palesemente delirando,pur di difendere il propio operato arriverà a dire dopo una sconfitta che è lui che ha voluto perdere , questo oramai è da T.S.O. altrochè,prima ci liberiamo di questo inetto,incompetente e sopravvalutato ,prima cominceremo a vedere la luce in fondo al tunnell.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Ottobre 2013)

Max,una seduta ogni tanto dedicata ai calci piazzati no?
Sorvolo volutamente sul primo tempo,perché presentarsi in Champions con un possesso palla inferiore al 30%,se ti chiami AC Milan,è assolutamente inconcepibile.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (1 Ottobre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> fai del sarcasmo, per caso? no, perché ti ricordo come uno dei suoi più fervidi sostenitori.
> 
> comunque niente, dai. sembra la versione in carne e ossa di nermal: più lo vuoi fuori dalle palle e più te lo ritrovi in mezzo alle gonadi.



No.

Sostenevo però il fatto che Seedorf non sia proprio un allenatore e quindi non fosse in grado di allenare. Ma a quanto pare manco Allegri


----------



## Jino (1 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> A premium ha detto che siamo stanchi fisicamente, ROTFL.



Sarà anche vero, per carità, ma non giustifica il decidere di non giocare il primo tempo.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (1 Ottobre 2013)

Indegno ....sogno le dimissioni


----------



## Jino (1 Ottobre 2013)

Non mi piace da tanto, ma a differenza di tutti voi gli do almeno atto che abbia dovuto arrangiarsi con campagne acquisti sempre di indebolimento. Con sfortune varie. 

Ma cose come il primo tempo di oggi, le solite preparazioni pesanti, la condizione che fatica ad arrivare, gli infortuni. No queste cose non le posso più tollerare.


----------



## iceman. (1 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non mi piace da tanto, ma a differenza di tutti voi gli do almeno atto che abbia dovuto arrangiarsi con campagne acquisti sempre di indebolimento. Con sfortune varie.
> 
> Ma cose come il primo tempo di oggi, le solite preparazioni pesanti, la condizione che fatica ad arrivare, gli infortuni. No queste cose non le posso più tollerare.



E Mazzarri che deve dire? No, non ci siamo proprio, da esonerare seduta stante


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Ottobre 2013)

E' una vergogna. Non dico altro.


----------



## Jino (1 Ottobre 2013)

Non sussiste il paragone con Mazzarri, che gioca una volta a settimana, che non ha pressioni addosso. Per niente. 

Non serve andare a fare paragoni in giro.

Il problema è sempre lo stesso, da quattro anni: tanti infortuni, preparazione pesante, squadra imballata, automatismi difensivi inesistenti, calci da fermo nulli che siano a favore o sfavore.


----------



## iceman. (1 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non sussiste il paragone con Mazzarri, che gioca una volta a settimana, che non ha pressioni addosso. Per niente.
> 
> Non serve andare a fare paragoni in giro.
> 
> Il problema è sempre lo stesso, da quattro anni: tanti infortuni, preparazione pesante, squadra imballata, automatismi difensivi inesistenti, calci da fermo nulli che siano a favore o sfavore.



Ma anche quando era al Napoli, aveva l'europa League, giocava di giovedì e nonostante ciò è arrivato dove è arrivato...


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Ottobre 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Certi commenti sono di una pochezza infinita. Contento tu...



sono una pochezza per chi non li capisce... se tanto era uno scudetto scontato senza avversari, del quale tra un po' finiremo col vergognarci, allora tanto vale non vincerlo... tu invece scrivi sempre le stesse cose, allora temo non sia più questione di pochezza dei commenti, ma della persona che li scrive... contento tu...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non mi piace da tanto, ma a differenza di tutti voi gli do almeno atto che abbia dovuto arrangiarsi con campagne acquisti sempre di indebolimento. Con sfortune varie.
> 
> Ma cose come il primo tempo di oggi, le solite preparazioni pesanti, la condizione che fatica ad arrivare, gli infortuni. No queste cose non le posso più tollerare.



hai anticipato cio che penso

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> E Mazzarri che deve dire? No, non ci siamo proprio, da esonerare seduta stante



la situazione di mazzarri è diversa , basti pensare che ha chiesto la riduzione delle amichevoli per insegnare un po di calcio alle capre che ha in squadra e l'ha ottenuta (al tim c'era in sassuole al posto dell'inter).
La piu grande colpa ascrivibile ad allegri è l'inizio stagione sempre con handicap e questo è inacettabile , spero sia l'ultimo anno


----------



## If Everyone Cared (2 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non sussiste il paragone con Mazzarri, che non ha pressioni addosso.



infatti allena il lanciano.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Roten1896 ha scritto:


> se tanto era uno scudetto scontato senza avversari



avrebbe dovuto esserlo, ma nei fatti non lo è stato. stavamo per suicidarci (cosa che ci è riuscita benissimo l'anno dopo, comunque).

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> la situazione di mazzarri è diversa , basti pensare che ha chiesto la riduzione delle amichevoli per insegnare un po di calcio alle capre che ha in squadra e l'ha ottenuta (al tim c'era in sassuole al posto dell'inter).



allegri al suo primo anno è stato trattato più che bene, ricevendo un mercato che mazzarri può solo agognare.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Ottobre 2013)

Il problema maggiore di Allegri è che ha un carisma pari a quello di un ornitorinco sciancato...


----------



## The Ripper (2 Ottobre 2013)

Da legare ad un albero con un filo spinato e da colpire con un bastone coperto di chiodi
Vergognoso e indecoroso.


----------



## Nivre (2 Ottobre 2013)

Dio, quanto ti odio.

Quand'è che ti levi dalle palle?


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Ottobre 2013)

Ha dichiarato (ma penso si capisse già durante la partita) che il "muro" difensivo del primo tempo era voluto.
Una tattica.


Io davvero non so cosa serva di più per farlo esonerare.


----------



## Principe (2 Ottobre 2013)

.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Ottobre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> infatti allena il lanciano.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



e infatti ha vinto uno scudetto e una super coppa italiana a inizio rapporto col milan , il problema ce l'abbiamo ora e visto che l'allenatore non è stato capace di risolverlo ("abbiamo cambiato preparazione per partire forti ") deve intervenire la società , poi sta a questa decidere se cambiare allenatore o trovare una soluzione alternativa , ma ste partenze con handicap hanno pienamente rotto le palle


----------



## If Everyone Cared (2 Ottobre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> e infatti ha vinto uno scudetto e una super coppa italiana a inizio rapporto col milan , il problema ce l'abbiamo ora e visto che l'allenatore non è stato capace di risolverlo ("abbiamo cambiato preparazione per partire forti ") deve intervenire la società , poi sta a questa decidere se cambiare allenatore o trovare una soluzione alternativa , ma ste partenze con handicap hanno pienamente rotto le palle



vabbè, se non vinceva manco quelli c'era da impalarlo a piazza del duomo, su.
già farsi calcinculare dalla champions dopo aver preso schiaffi in casa da un tottenham senza bale e dal palermo in coppa italia era stato sufficientemente umiliante.
mazzari ha praticamente la stessa squadra dell'anno scorso che tanto ci ha fatto sghignazzare, vediamo cosa sarà in grado di fare. se arriva terzo va da sé che avrà molto di più di quanto non abbia fatto allegri con quel milan.


----------



## SuperMilan (2 Ottobre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> vabbè, se non vinceva manco quelli c'era da impalarlo a piazza del duomo, su.
> già farsi calcinculare dalla champions dopo aver preso schiaffi in casa da un tottenham senza bale e dal palermo in coppa italia era stato sufficientemente umiliante.
> mazzari ha praticamente la stessa squadra dell'anno scorso che tanto ci ha fatto sghignazzare, vediamo cosa sarà in grado di fare. se arriva terzo va da sé che avrà molto di più di quanto non abbia fatto allegri con quel milan.



Ricordiamo che al Milan, contro quel Tottenham, mancavano però 13 giocatori circa, e che il Milan storicamente in coppa Italia colleziona figure ridicole. Detto questo, Allegri doveva essere sostituito al termine della scorsa stagione, ma non con Seedorf, con un allenatore serio. Sulla piazza qualcuno c'era, ma noi ci saremmo fiondati su di uno che attualmente fa ancora il calciatore.


----------



## bargnani83 (2 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma anche quando era al Napoli, aveva l'europa League, giocava di giovedì e nonostante ciò è arrivato dove è arrivato...



mazzari con il napoli in champions è arrivato 5o in un campionato in cui la 3a l'udinese ha fatto una sessantina di punti(quest'anno il milan ne ha dovuti fare più di 70), l'anno scorso grande campionato e in europa league eliminato in una maniera invereconda da 1a squadra di 5a fascia europea.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (2 Ottobre 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Ricordiamo che al Milan, contro quel Tottenham, mancavano però 13 giocatori circa, e che il Milan storicamente in coppa Italia colleziona figure ridicole.



l'unica defezione importante era quella di boateng.
loro erano più deboli, privi della loro punta di diamante e fuori casa.
al ritorno mancava solo pirlo (che per allegri era solo un peso), ciononostante non siamo riusciti ad andare oltre lo 0-0.
quell'eliminazione è stata una topica, non accampiamo scuse.

da quando c'è allegri no, la squadra prende molto più seriamente l'impegno in coppa italia.
soprattutto quell'anno: sia la società (basta ricordare il 'se vinciamo la coppa italia sul mercato sarò particolarmente generoso' di berlusconi) che il livornese tenevano molto al double.


----------



## SuperMilan (2 Ottobre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> l'unica defezione importante era quella di boateng.
> loro erano più deboli, privi della loro punta di diamante e fuori casa.
> al ritorno mancava solo pirlo (che per allegri era solo un peso), ciononostante non siamo riusciti ad andare oltre lo 0-0.
> quell'eliminazione è stata una topica, non accampiamo scuse.
> ...



All'andata mancava tutto il centrocampo (tanto che giocò mediano Thiago Silva, mancavano Pirlo, Boateng, Ambrosini e Zambrotta fra i titolari, più Van Bommel e Cassano che però in Champions non potevano giocare), e quel Tottenham non era poca cosa (anche se, come dici tu, mancavano del loro asso). Che fossero più deboli siamo d'accordo, ma non è che noi vantassimo la rosa titolare. Puntualizzavo questo.
Per la Coppa Italia, stante il mercato poi fatto dal Milan (ovvero zero euro totali spesi), fatico a credere che la Coppa Italia eventualmente avrebbe dato un input diverso. La società teneva allo Scudetto, Allegri forse avrebbe anche voluto la Coppa Italia, quello sì.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (2 Ottobre 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> All'andata mancava tutto il centrocampo (tanto che giocò mediano Thiago Silva, mancavano Pirlo, Boateng, Ambrosini e Zambrotta fra i titolari, più Van Bommel e Cassano che però in Champions non potevano giocare), e quel Tottenham non era poca cosa (anche se, come dici tu, mancavano del loro asso). Che fossero più deboli siamo d'accordo, ma non è che noi vantassimo la rosa titolare. Puntualizzavo questo.
> Per la Coppa Italia, stante il mercato poi fatto dal Milan (ovvero zero euro totali spesi), fatico a credere che la Coppa Italia eventualmente avrebbe dato un input diverso. La società teneva allo Scudetto, Allegri forse avrebbe anche voluto la Coppa Italia, quello sì.



zambrotta? ambrosini? io parlavo di defezioni importanti. su pirlo mi sono già espresso: allegri non lo considerava, tant'è che sono convintissimo che i suoi infortuni siano stati dilatati di proposito.
van bommel e cassano non c'entrano niente, mica è colpa della sfortuna se non potevano giocare.
sì, ma neanche loro erano al completo. e non gli mancava un vecchietto o un gregario, ma bale, in più con erano con un modric a mezzo servizio.
fra l'altro ti ostini a glissare su un dettaglio molto importante: quelli giocavano in trasferta. le abbiamo prese nel nostro stadio. il che è stato oggettivamente molto umiliante.

e chi può dirlo? da un umorale come berlusconi puoi aspettarti ogni cosa. anche perché quelle dichiarazioni erano antecedenti alla sentenza sul lodo.
una cosa è certa: la società e allegri tenevano a fare il double.
dire che la squadra abbia preso l'impegno sottogamba è falso.


----------



## SuperMilan (2 Ottobre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> zambrotta? ambrosini? io parlavo di defezioni importanti. su pirlo mi sono già espresso: allegri non lo considerava, tant'è che sono convintissimo che i suoi infortuni siano stati dilatati di proposito.
> van bommel e cassano non c'entrano niente, mica è colpa della sfortuna se non potevano giocare.
> sì, ma neanche loro erano al completo. e non gli mancava un vecchietto o un gregario, ma bale, in più con erano con un modric a mezzo servizio.
> fra l'altro ti ostini a glissare su un dettaglio molto importante: quelli giocavano in trasferta. le abbiamo prese nel nostro stadio. il che è stato oggettivamente molto umiliante.
> ...



Che fossero più deboli e che, comunque, dovessimo passare noi, siamo d'accordo. Che dovessimo dominare senza tutto il centrocampo e senza cambi mi trova più perplesso.

Per la Coppa Italia alla fine, secondo me, sul mercato non è cambiato nulla. Non abbiamo preso l'impegno sottogamba, però lì mancavamo noi di Ibrahimovic . E quel Palermo era quello di Ilicic miracolato e di Pastore se non erro. Anche se, anche lì, dovevamo passare noi non la puoi far passare come squadra a cui dare 3-0 in trasferta e 4-0 in casa.

In sostanza dico che è stato fatto meno di quello che si poteva fare, puntualizzando però alcuni concetti.


----------



## Dexter (2 Ottobre 2013)

PIU' rispetto per il MISTER    ! Ma la curva non fa niente?


----------



## iceman. (2 Ottobre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> PIU' rispetto per il MISTER    ! Ma la curva non fa niente?



Ma che deve fare? 
"Matri NO GRAZIE" e dopo "OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH" ahhahaha


----------



## If Everyone Cared (2 Ottobre 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Che fossero più deboli e che, comunque, dovessimo passare noi, siamo d'accordo. Che dovessimo dominare senza tutto il centrocampo e senza cambi mi trova più perplesso.
> 
> Per la Coppa Italia alla fine, secondo me, sul mercato non è cambiato nulla. Non abbiamo preso l'impegno sottogamba, però lì mancavamo noi di Ibrahimovic . E quel Palermo era quello di Ilicic miracolato e di Pastore se non erro. Anche se, anche lì, dovevamo passare noi non la puoi far passare come squadra a cui dare 3-0 in trasferta e 4-0 in casa.
> 
> In sostanza dico che è stato fatto meno di quello che si poteva fare, puntualizzando però alcuni concetti.



io non ho mai parlato di dominio. mi sarebbe bastato anche il passaggio con lo scarto di un gol.
stai puntualizzando sulle assenze quando dei due migliori giocatori della squadra avversaria (sulla carta più debole e in trasferta, ci tengo a ribadirlo) uno era assente e l'altro mezzo azzoppato. e sei tu ad essere perplesso... andiamo bene.

non è cambiato niente perché non l'abbiamo vinta e c'è stata una sentenza che ha condannato il patron a pagare quasi mezzo miliardo di euro.
vabbè che dei se e dei ma son piene le fosse, ma in questo caso è un _what if_ è quantomeno lecito.
non per dire, ma ibrahimovic ha giocato quasi una partita e mezza. dire che non è è un po' eccessivo.
che poi, davvero... appellarsi alle assenze pure in questo caso? meh.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (4 Ottobre 2013)

Tanto tra un anno va via (e io godrò).


----------



## Principe (4 Ottobre 2013)

Sto aspettando solo il momento


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (4 Ottobre 2013)




----------



## 2515 (4 Ottobre 2013)

Comunque ho letto che tanti gli danno responsabilità per la difesa incapace su calci piazzati e cross. Ma tengo a precisare che pure con ancelotti sta squadra prendeva spesso gol così e la cosa viene rimarcata ogni volta che ne parlano i cronisti di sky. La differenza? Ancelotti aveva Maldini, Stam e Nesta in difesa, se prendevamo gol con loro, figuriamoci con mexes e zapata. Facciamoci due conti. Sono 10 anni che ci portiamo avanti sto problema, la squadra non è solida ed è 10 anni che è così, infatti la squadra di ancelotti era tecnicamente mostruosa e con singoli incredibili in difesa e attacco (e prima del petardo di dida pure in porta), ma la squadra non era compatta, ragion per cui abbiamo vinto molto meno del meritato, oltre a furti vari altrui.


----------



## 2515 (4 Ottobre 2013)

ad ogni modo comunque ritengo sia meglio che se ne vada. La dimostrazione? Nosotti a bordo campo con l'ajax ha detto che allegri ha urlato per quasi tutto il primo tempo alla linea mediana di salire di 15-20 metri, e invece hanno fatto tutto il primo tempo in difesa. Poi lui se ne è uscito che era una tattica, ma non ci credo manco morto che uno che prepara la partita così si sgola per mezz'ora per cambiare la disposizione dei giocatori. E' chiaro che la squadra non lo segue nemmeno e una squadra che non segue il mister è destinata a fallire, che si tratti di barcellona o milan.


----------



## iceman. (4 Ottobre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Comunque ho letto che tanti gli danno responsabilità per la difesa incapace su calci piazzati e cross. Ma tengo a precisare che pure con ancelotti sta squadra prendeva spesso gol così e la cosa viene rimarcata ogni volta che ne parlano i cronisti di sky. La differenza? Ancelotti aveva Maldini, Stam e Nesta in difesa, se prendevamo gol con loro, figuriamoci con mexes e zapata. Facciamoci due conti. Sono 10 anni che ci portiamo avanti sto problema, la squadra non è solida ed è 10 anni che è così, infatti la squadra di ancelotti era tecnicamente mostruosa e con singoli incredibili in difesa e attacco (e prima del petardo di dida pure in porta), ma la squadra non era compatta, ragion per cui abbiamo vinto molto meno del meritato, oltre a furti vari altrui.



Ma non è una scusante, anzi..


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Ottobre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Comunque ho letto che tanti gli danno responsabilità per la difesa incapace su calci piazzati e cross. Ma tengo a precisare che pure con ancelotti sta squadra prendeva spesso gol così e la cosa viene rimarcata ogni volta che ne parlano i cronisti di sky. La differenza? Ancelotti aveva Maldini, Stam e Nesta in difesa, se prendevamo gol con loro, figuriamoci con mexes e zapata. Facciamoci due conti. Sono 10 anni che ci portiamo avanti sto problema, la squadra non è solida ed è 10 anni che è così, infatti la squadra di ancelotti era tecnicamente mostruosa e con singoli incredibili in difesa e attacco (e prima del petardo di dida pure in porta), ma la squadra non era compatta, ragion per cui abbiamo vinto molto meno del meritato, oltre a furti vari altrui.


Perchè la colpa è anche di Abbiati che non esce mai, al di là della mediocre difesa che abbiamo. Comunque si, è una tradizione il fatto si subire sempre gol di testa, che però dopo l'addio di Ancelotti sembrava essere passata, ma invece...


----------



## 2515 (5 Ottobre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Perchè la colpa è anche di Abbiati che non esce mai, al di là della mediocre difesa che abbiamo. Comunque si, è una tradizione il fatto si subire sempre gol di testa, che però dopo l'addio di Ancelotti sembrava essere passata, ma invece...



sembrava essere parzialmente passata perché in difesa era arrivato un certo thiago silva che di testa era insuperabile.


----------



## The Ripper (5 Ottobre 2013)

sui colpi di testa inizierei a farmi delle domande sul ruolo di Tassotti.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (5 Ottobre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> sui colpi di testa inizierei a farmi delle domande sul ruolo di Tassotti.



strano, ho un déjà vu.
e coincidenza vuole che anche il cognome dell'altro capro espiatorio iniziasse con la t e finisse con la i.


----------



## Jino (5 Ottobre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> strano, ho un déjà vu.
> e coincidenza vuole che anche il cognome l'altro capro espiatorio iniziasse con la t e finisse con la i.



Cioè?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Cioè?



penso intendesse tognaccini come capro espiatorio alle colpe di allegri , visto che spesso e volentieri si individuava tognaccini come responsabile dei mille infortuni dei giocatori del milan


----------



## Snape (5 Ottobre 2013)

Se non l'allenatore, chi deve metterci una pezza ? Non è possibile che prendiamo decine e decine di gol su calcio piazzato o di testa. Evidentemente c'è da sistemare qualcosa, ma è un anno che andiamo avanti cosi, senza soluzione. Inutile poi citare Tassotti, lui magari avrà le sue colpe ma il maggior responsabile, in tutti i sensi, è Allegri. Che va in conferenza stampa a dire "Dobbiamo stare più attenti" e la partita dopo prendiamo ancora gol identici.


----------



## Jino (5 Ottobre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> penso intendesse tognaccini come capro espiatorio alle colpe di allegri , visto che spesso e volentieri si individuava tognaccini come responsabile dei mille infortuni dei giocatori del milan



Ah ok.


----------



## Jino (5 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Se non l'allenatore, chi deve metterci una pezza ? Non è possibile che prendiamo decine e decine di gol su calcio piazzato o di testa. Evidentemente c'è da sistemare qualcosa, ma è un anno che andiamo avanti cosi, senza soluzione. Inutile poi citare Tassotti, lui magari avrà le sue colpe ma il maggior responsabile, in tutti i sensi, è Allegri. Che va in conferenza stampa a dire "Dobbiamo stare più attenti" e la partita dopo prendiamo ancora gol identici.



Ma a questo punto viste le enormi difficoltà che tornino a marcare ad uomo nei calci piazzati! Ma ai giocatori evidentemente non va...perchè marcando a zona non è mai colpa di nessuno...


----------



## SuperMilan (5 Ottobre 2013)

A prescindere dall'affibbiare la responsabilità a qualcuno (moda, per altro, tutta italiana) la cosa più preoccupante è che i problemi del Milan sono sempre gli stessi. Gli infortuni, le reti su calcio d'angolo, ce li portiamo dietro da anni e anni. E non solo la situazione non migliora, ma peggiora anche. è evidente che c'è qualche problema grosso.


----------



## Snape (5 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma a questo punto viste le enormi difficoltà che tornino a marcare ad uomo nei calci piazzati! Ma ai giocatori evidentemente non va...perchè marcando a zona non è mai colpa di nessuno...



Indicativo, questo, del carisma dell'allenatore. E chiedo scusa agli allenatori veri se lo chiamo cosi.


----------



## 2515 (5 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Indicativo, questo, del carisma dell'allenatore. E chiedo scusa agli allenatori veri se lo chiamo cosi.



senza offesa ma gente strapagata che non ha voglia di prendersi responsabilità su un calcio d'angolo ha bisogno anche dell'incoraggiamento di un mister per marcare a uomo in giocatore? Francamente, è ridicolo. Allegri non è un chirurgo, non può trapiantare le balle a chi non le ha.


----------



## Snape (5 Ottobre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> senza offesa ma gente strapagata che non ha voglia di prendersi responsabilità su un calcio d'angolo ha bisogno anche dell'incoraggiamento di un mister per marcare a uomo in giocatore? Francamente, è ridicolo. Allegri non è un chirurgo, non può trapiantare le balle a chi non le ha.



Non scherziamo. Ormai la psicologia nel calcio moderno è fondamentale. GUarda Jonathan con mazzarri, o alvarez. Bonucci e chiellini con Conte, e riguardali ai tempi di Del neri, incapace di caricare i giocatori. Se un giocatore è debole mentalmente lo si carica, lo si aiuta, lo si sprona e lo si redarguisce quando deve. Ed è il ruolo dell'allenatore. Allegri al massimo carica la sua barchetta a livornodi caciucco.


----------



## 2515 (5 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo. Ormai la psicologia nel calcio moderno è fondamentale. GUarda Jonathan con mazzarri, o alvarez. Bonucci e chiellini con Conte, e riguardali ai tempi di Del neri, incapace di caricare i giocatori. Se un giocatore è debole mentalmente lo si carica, lo si aiuta, lo si sprona e lo si redarguisce quando deve. Ed è il ruolo dell'allenatore. Allegri al massimo carica la sua barchetta a livornodi caciucco.



non è una questione di testa quella, è che non hanno mai giocato nello stesso ruolo per più di 2 partite. Se sto problema qua ce l'abbiamo dai tempi di ancelotti, quando in difesa avevamo dei mostri sacri, allora poche balle, è un problema ben più grave del solo allenatore. Che poi io lo stimo parecchio, ma tassotti è esperienza da vendere in queste cose, possibile che non riesca a fare nulla? Anche parlando in senso di precedenti, allegri era un regista di centrocampo, l'ultima cosa che poteva sapere bene sono i movimenti difensivi su calcio piazzato, tassotti è stato uno dei terzini destri più forti d'italia, se lui SA come difendere, com'è che nessuno in squadra è capace?


----------



## Snape (5 Ottobre 2013)

Cosa c'entra che sto problema lo abbiamo dai tempi di ancelotti ? E' generalizzare. I problemi si risolvono e allegri non li ha risolti. Continua a osservare che li abbiamo ma non fa niente. E, per quanto stimi ancelotti, nè lui nè allegri sono dei mostri in quanto a trasmettere carica alla squadra. O a farsi rispettare, a tenere lo spogliatoio in pugno. Il ruolo da giocatore poi c'entra poco: se fai l'allenatore devi essere capace di insegnare a 360° gradi. Allegri non sa insegnare la fase offensiva, non sa insegnare la fase difensiva, non sa dare organizzazione alla squadra, non sa caricarla. Niente di niente. E poi si, i giocatori sono scarsi, ma vorrei vedere questi stessi giocatori con un Mourinho, con un Conte, un Mazzarri, ma anche un Guidolin, e poi vedi come prendiamo meno gol da calcio piazzato.


----------



## iceman. (5 Ottobre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> sui colpi di testa inizierei a farmi delle domande sul ruolo di Tassotti.



E' da tempo che lo dico, pure lui mi sa che è da mandare a pedate nel sedere via...allegri sarà limitato , ma anche lui a dargli una mano, se li è passati tutti, sacchi,capello, una vita intera al Milan e non riesce a dare consigli..bah


----------



## SuperMilan (5 Ottobre 2013)

Paradossalmente l'unico periodo dove non prendevamo reti su calcio piazzato è stato il 2010-2012, con Allegri. Il problema era però stato risolto grazie alla presenza di Ibrahimovic, 195 cm, sul primo palo, e di Thiago Silva e Van Bommel in mezzo. Adesso abbiamo il "sostituto" di Ibrahimovic in tal senso, Balotelli, 189 cm, ma non quello di Thiago Silva nè di Van Bommel. In più abbiamo marcatori peggiori. A tutto ciò si potrebbe supplire con la tattica, ma non c'è. E nel Milan, non c'è mai stata purtroppo. Certe reti le prendiamo dal 2000. è grottesca come cosa.


----------



## Ale (5 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> E' da tempo che lo dico, pure lui mi sa che è da mandare a pedate nel sedere via...allegri sarà limitato , ma anche lui a dargli una mano, se li è passati tutti, sacchi,capello, una vita intera al Milan e non riesce a dare consigli..bah



il problema è che nel milan si pensa troppo al passato, alle raccomandazioni e le amicizie. tassotti sta li perche quando giocava da noi si vinceva, non perche abbia delle competenze particolari.


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Ottobre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> sembrava essere parzialmente passata perché in difesa era arrivato un certo thiago silva che di testa era insuperabile.


Ed anche perchè il fascista fece un ottima stagione l'anno dello scudetto.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Ottobre 2013)

Ma non è vero Thiago silva... Thiago c'era anche con leonardo ma prendevamo comunque gol da palla da fermo..

In verità nei primi due anni di Allegri,c'era un certo ZLATAN Ibrahimovic... era lui quello che limitava i danni nelle palle da fermo.
Zlatan era tutto
Noi invece di prendere quel cesso di Matri e rottamente di Kaka che ci sarebbero costati quando lo stipendio di Ibrino, fossimo andati a prendere lo svedese. Ora staremo tra le prime posizioni e a 6 punti in champions


----------



## Tobi (5 Ottobre 2013)

questa squadra ok non è forte, ma squadrette come verona,torino,bologna,sampdoria,ajax li dovrebbe asfaltare senza problemi perchè è 3 spanne superiore... ci può stare perdere con un Napoli,con la Roma che ha fatto ottimi acquisti o con la Juve... ma gli altri risultati, a fronte anche della prestazione offerta in campo non stanno ne in cielo e ne in terra..
Poi ok ci sta di perdere nel calcio anche contro delle neo promosse... ma non puoi farti prendere a pallate dall'Hellas, dal Bologna o subire il 70 percento di possesso palla dall'Ajax... 
Esigo di giocare 70 minuti nella metà campo di queste squadre.. poi magari la palla non entra.. ti ritrovi lo yashin di turno, o il romario che trova il golazo della vita... ma a squadre di questo calibro non puoi non sottometterle......
E qui l'allenatore ha l'80% delle responsabilità perchè, come noto a tutti... contro l'ajax ha chiesto lui stesso di giocare con 8 uomini in difesa schiacciati a ridosso dell'area di rigore....pronunciando poi a fine partita: "è una tattica che useremo ancora"
quindi prepariamoci a vivere bellissime partite insieme al nostro amato acciughino


----------



## Mithos (5 Ottobre 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> questa squadra ok non è forte, ma squadrette come verona,torino,bologna,sampdoria,ajax li dovrebbe asfaltare senza problemi perchè è 3 spanne superiore... ci può stare perdere con un Napoli,con la Roma che ha fatto ottimi acquisti o con la Juve... ma gli altri risultati, a fronte anche della prestazione offerta in campo non stanno ne in cielo e ne in terra..
> Poi ok ci sta di perdere nel calcio anche contro delle neo promosse... ma non puoi farti prendere a pallate dall'Hellas, dal Bologna o subire il 70 percento di possesso palla dall'Ajax...
> Esigo di giocare 70 minuti nella metà campo di queste squadre.. poi magari la palla non entra.. ti ritrovi lo yashin di turno, o il romario che trova il golazo della vita... ma a squadre di questo calibro non puoi non sottometterle......
> *E qui l'allenatore ha l'80% delle responsabilità perchè, come noto a tutti... contro l'ajax ha chiesto lui stesso di giocare con 8 uomini in difesa schiacciati a ridosso dell'area di rigore....pronunciando poi a fine partita: "è una tattica che useremo ancora"
> quindi prepariamoci a vivere bellissime partite insieme al nostro amato acciughino*



Ti diranno che l'ha detto per coprire i giocatori.Trovano sempre un alibi per Allegri,tranquillo..


----------



## Jino (5 Ottobre 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> questa squadra ok non è forte, ma squadrette come verona,torino,bologna,sampdoria,ajax li dovrebbe asfaltare senza problemi perchè è 3 spanne superiore... ci può stare perdere con un Napoli,con la Roma che ha fatto ottimi acquisti o con la Juve... ma gli altri risultati, a fronte anche della prestazione offerta in campo non stanno ne in cielo e ne in terra..
> Poi ok ci sta di perdere nel calcio anche contro delle neo promosse... ma non puoi farti prendere a pallate dall'Hellas, dal Bologna o subire il 70 percento di possesso palla dall'Ajax...
> Esigo di giocare 70 minuti nella metà campo di queste squadre.. poi magari la palla non entra.. ti ritrovi lo yashin di turno, o il romario che trova il golazo della vita... ma a squadre di questo calibro non puoi non sottometterle......
> E qui l'allenatore ha l'80% delle responsabilità perchè, come noto a tutti... contro l'ajax ha chiesto lui stesso di giocare con 8 uomini in difesa schiacciati a ridosso dell'area di rigore....pronunciando poi a fine partita: "è una tattica che useremo ancora"
> quindi prepariamoci a vivere bellissime partite insieme al nostro amato acciughino



La cosa scandalosa son stati indubbiamente i primi 45 minuti di Amsterdam, una tattica inconcebile, inutile girarci attorno. 

Per il resto la vera problematica rimangono i gol facili che subiamo. Tu immagina questo avvio di campionato senza determinati e determinanti errori dietro che abbiamo commesso. Parleremmo di un Milan che si non entusiasma, ma che avrebbe senz'altro 4-5 punti in più. La classifica sarebbe già tutt'altra cosa.

Questo mio discorso non sta a difendere l'allenatore, evidente che assieme a tutto lo staff e ai calciatori stessi abbia grosse responsabilità.


----------



## alexrossonero (5 Ottobre 2013)

Il principale limite di Allegri è aver costruito (e voluto costruire, avendo chiesto lui determinati giocatori) una squadra troppo operaia, che per caratteristiche dei propri centrocampisti lascia giocare le avversarie invece che imporre il proprio, come dovrebbe essere per dna rossonero. Se invece che De Jong e Muntari prima, e Matri e Kakà poi, avesse chiesto prima di tutto una mezz'ala ed un'ala offensive di livello internazionale, non necessariamente già affermate, e impiegasse tutti i giocatori migliori che già aveva nel ruolo più congeniale, allora oggi vedremmo una squadra più sicura di sé nel giro palla e di conseguenza molti meno errori in fase difensiva.


----------



## Mithos (5 Ottobre 2013)

Che si può dire di questa catastrofe di Allegri, se non si vuole rischiare di cadere nel banale, nel già detto? Personalmente dopo averlo accolto con benevolenza il primo anno, mi ha veramente deluso. Ora siamo al quarto anno e noto che l'esperienza non gli ha portato consiglio. Mi auguro vivamente sloggi alla fine dell' anno.


----------



## iceman. (5 Ottobre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Il principale limite di Allegri è aver costruito (e voluto costruire, avendo chiesto lui determinati giocatori) una squadra troppo operaia, che per caratteristiche dei propri centrocampisti lascia giocare le avversarie invece che imporre il proprio, come dovrebbe essere per dna rossonero. Se invece che De Jong e Muntari prima, e Matri e Kakà poi, avesse chiesto prima di tutto una mezz'ala ed un'ala offensive di livello internazionale, non necessariamente già affermate, e impiegasse tutti i giocatori migliori che già aveva nel ruolo più congeniale, allora oggi vedremmo una squadra più sicura di sé nel giro palla e di conseguenza molti meno errori in fase difensiva.



Si ostina a schierare body builder dappertutto ...se devo essere onesto non ce la faccio a vedere nemmeno de jong impostare il gioco (che non esiste) ..mah speriamo sia l'ultimo davvero anche se ho bruttissimi presentimenti


----------



## alexrossonero (5 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si ostina a schierare body builder dappertutto ...se devo essere onesto non ce la faccio a vedere nemmeno de jong impostare il gioco (che non esiste) ..mah speriamo sia l'ultimo davvero anche se ho bruttissimi presentimenti



E lo dici a me che non sono propriamente un estimatore di De Jong, pur riconoscendogli un grande avvio di campionato. I suoi limiti sono evidenti: non ha né geometrie né tempi corretti di gioco, oltre ad una tecnica non eccelsa. E' senz'altro il giocatore perfetto per un Milan muscolare, a chi piace; personalmente, per il "mio" Milan, da un play basso mi aspetterei ben altro. Spesso leggo di accostamenti con Gattuso, sbagliati: Ringhio aveva un altro ruolo (mezzo interno destro) e soprattutto un'intensità quasi aliena in ENTRAMBE le fasi.


----------



## dyablo65 (5 Ottobre 2013)

non ce la faccio a veder giocare balo ala sx......ma non dovevamo giocare 4312...ha chiesto lui il mitra se non sbaglio

spero vivamente che sia il suo ultimo mes.... o anno al milan.


----------



## iceman. (5 Ottobre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> E lo dici a me che non sono propriamente un estimatore di De Jong, pur riconoscendogli un grande avvio di campionato. I suoi limiti sono evidenti: non ha né geometrie né tempi corretti di gioco, oltre ad una tecnica non eccelsa. E' senz'altro il giocatore perfetto per un Milan muscolare, a chi piace; personalmente, per il "mio" Milan, da un play basso mi aspetterei ben altro. Spesso leggo di accostamenti con Gattuso, sbagliati: Ringhio aveva un altro ruolo (mezzo interno destro) e soprattutto un'intensità quasi aliena in ENTRAMBE le fasi.



Quoto. Anche se in realtà quello che viene paragonato a Gattuso è NOCERINO.


----------



## The Ripper (6 Ottobre 2013)

ahahah


----------



## folletto (6 Ottobre 2013)




----------



## iceman. (6 Ottobre 2013)

Ma mica è vero, è un'imitazione..


----------



## peppe75 (6 Ottobre 2013)

contro tutti i critici FAI LE 5 GIORNATE DI MILANO....BARRICATEEEEEEEEE E CONTROPIEDEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ale (6 Ottobre 2013)

prestazione positiva dei ragazzi


----------



## Principe (6 Ottobre 2013)

Fuori


----------



## Alex (6 Ottobre 2013)

va bene dai va bene cit.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Ottobre 2013)

Non vedo l'ora che sia fine Maggio vedere Allegri sul gommone


----------



## iceman. (6 Ottobre 2013)

"A natale saremo a ridosso della prima" cit


----------



## Gnagnazio (6 Ottobre 2013)

Via via via da Milanello lui e Mitra Matri


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Ottobre 2013)

#Bastaconquestifabbriacentrocampononsenepuòpiù


----------



## Ale (6 Ottobre 2013)

dimissioni stasera no, vero?
dopo l'ennesima figuraccia


----------



## Principe (6 Ottobre 2013)

Se non lo cacciano oggi smetto di seguire perché non c'è la faccio più


----------



## Freddy Manson (6 Ottobre 2013)

E' ora che ti levi dal cazz0


----------



## iceman. (6 Ottobre 2013)

Muntari-De Jong-Nocerino 
Montolivo



AllegriTHEGENIUS


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Ottobre 2013)

Adesso vediamo se ci propone la solita intervista pre-registrata.
Dopo il "dai,dai,dai",mi aspetto il "i ragazzi hanno fatto una buona partita" di ordinanza.


----------



## Jino (6 Ottobre 2013)

Tanto rimarrà. Sicuro.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (6 Ottobre 2013)

In qualsiasi altra società, sarebbe stato esonerato dopo questa sera
Una classifica mortificante per il Milan
Ha finito tutti i bonus. Dopo la sosta deve per forza cambiare qualcosa, altrimenti non merita di mangiare il panettone


----------



## Principe (6 Ottobre 2013)

Se lo confermano Siamo la società più ridicola che esista


----------



## Jino (6 Ottobre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Se lo confermano Siamo la società più ridicola che esista



Ma nutri anche speranze?! Tze...


----------



## peppe75 (6 Ottobre 2013)

Vatteneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Principe (6 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma nutri anche speranze?! Tze...



No nessuna speranza in effetti .


----------



## walter 22 (6 Ottobre 2013)

Non ci libereremo di questa piaga fino alla fine del campionato, mi sa...


----------



## Snake (6 Ottobre 2013)

l'esonero ve lo dovete levare dalla testa almeno fino a quando non tornano Kaka, faraone, De Sciglio e Balotelli, dopo la sosta con la rosa pressochè al completo non avrà più scuse (per me non dovrebbero esserci già ora ma vabbè)


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Ottobre 2013)

fora di bal per cortesia


----------



## Jino (6 Ottobre 2013)

Vedere prendere cosi tanti gol nei modi più disparati è ogni volta un colpo al cuore. Che sofferenza.


----------



## Gnagnazio (6 Ottobre 2013)

Avete voluto _l'Incomptetente_, adesso zitti e ve lo tenete.


----------



## robs91 (6 Ottobre 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Avete voluto _l'Incomptetente_, adesso zitti e ve lo tenete.



La tua firma riassume perfettamente l'incompetenza di questo pseudoalennatore e del suo compare Galliani.


----------



## Serginho (6 Ottobre 2013)

Ormai per quanto mi riguarda la cacciata di questo pseudoallenatore è l'obiettivo stagionale, poi se si levassero dalle scatole anche i Berlusconi e i Galliani sarebbe come vincere una champions


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Ottobre 2013)

Pietà basta pietà


----------



## The Ripper (7 Ottobre 2013)

Non tanto per la sconfitta, ampiamente preventivabile, ma per come siamo stati in campo. Stasera e le scorse.
Cacciatelo per l'amor di Dio!!!!!!!!

Ma è mai possibile che l'allenatore del Milan con 8 punti in 7 partite debba essere sicuro del suo posto sulla panchina? Possibile che ALMENO non si metta in discussione ??? Ma GALLIANI dove ****.o è???????????????????


----------



## folletto (7 Ottobre 2013)

Coming soon.......partenza del mister da Milanello







Comunque i silenzi del pelato e certi articoli di un certo sito mi fanno pensare che sta davvero per iniziare la vacanza in gommone


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Ottobre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Possibile che ALMENO non si metta in discussione ??? Ma GALLIANI dove ****.o è??



La verità è una... che acciuga è un incompetente e sono il primo a sperare che vada via.. ma il materiale che ha in mano, quanto arrivi a determinati livelli deve essere all altezza.. qualche anno fa il presidente prescritto disse " ho comprato x e y sono la miglior stoffa in circolazione ora l'allenatore deve confezionare il vestito " ... oggi il nano ha comprato una sacca di yuta e 2 cartoni e ha chiesto ad Acciuga di andare alla settimana della moda... 

ripeto .. lungi da me il difendere un incompetente... ma i giocatori tra infortuni e cessi in rosa sono una cosa oscena ... 

ragazzi ... MUNTARI ..nocerino costant ZAPATA mexes ..birsa ..MATRIRE.. ecc ecc sono giocatori da medio bassa classifica ...parliamoci chiaro... 

questa squadra a cosa può ambire ?? a nulla.. può ambire ad un 5/6 posto e ricordatevi... il nano non metterà piu 1 euro nel milan quindi sarà sempre peggio... no champions / no ricavi / no sponsor.... no giocatori .


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (7 Ottobre 2013)

Continuo a godere nei confronti di chi ha denigrato seedorf. So benissimo che seedorf non sarebbe venuto perché e' ancora un calciatore ma non e' questo il concetto.


----------



## Jerry West (7 Ottobre 2013)

Allegri non è l'unico a dover pagare per questi due anni orribili. Anche Galliani ha le sue colpe, il fatto che nessuno in società lo metta in discussione mi fa capire quanto poco interessi al capo questa baracca..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Ottobre 2013)

Jerry West ha scritto:


> Allegri non è l'unico a dover pagare per questi due anni orribili. Anche Galliani ha le sue colpe, il fatto che nessuno in società lo metta in discussione mi fa capire quanto poco interessi al capo questa baracca..



e chi dovrebbe discutere galliani ? la società ? la società è formata dal solo galliani , alla proprietà del milan non frega ormai un tubo , quindi galliani puo dormire sonni tranquilli


----------



## folletto (7 Ottobre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> e chi dovrebbe discutere galliani ? la società ? *la società è formata dal solo galliani* , alla proprietà del milan non frega ormai un tubo , quindi galliani puo dormire sonni tranquilli



E' così, al Milan fa tutto lui. L'unica cosa che non dipende da lui sono i soldi da investire (sul come investirli invece........ci pensa lui e si vede)


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Ottobre 2013)

tanto i soldi da investire oggi non esistono... il problema non si pone.. il presidente di questo milan potrebbe anche essere paperino.. tanto non mette 1 euro


----------



## runner (7 Ottobre 2013)

non lo cacciano perchè hanno la coda di paglia.....


----------



## iceman. (7 Ottobre 2013)

Intanto non so dove, ho letto che l'adidas versa 20 milioni di euro all'anno nelle casse del Milan, 15 la fly Emirates, e chissà gli altri, ricavi Champions, marketing , introiti uefa , etc.. insomma i soldi ci sono sempre stati ma onestamente fatico a comprendere che fine facciano


----------



## Corpsegrinder (7 Ottobre 2013)

Che poi,boh,l'anno scorso siamo arrivati terzi giocando col 433,adesso invece siamo tornati all'orrido 4312.

Il nostro "allenatore" ha l'elasticità mentale di un talebano;ma se Kakà e Saponara sono rotti,che diavolo usi a fare il rombo? Ma cambia il modulo fino a quando non tornano i trequartisti,o no?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Ottobre 2013)

Secondo me l'uso del trequartista è stato obbligato dalla società (follia) anche per via dell'acquisto dell'utilissimo Kakà

E' la cosa meno grave che attribuisco a 'sta capra


----------



## folletto (12 Ottobre 2013)

E' inammissibile che non abbia messo in discussione Abbiati dopo la sconcertante serie di cappelle, dopo la dimostrazione lampante della sua inadeguatezza atletica. In qualunque altro contesto / altra squadra sarebbe stato messo in panca (se non peggio). Amelia è un altro pericolo pubblico ma credo che oggi sia assolutamente superiore ad Abbiati, o forse in allenamento è talmente disastroso da preferirgli uno con la reattività di una mozzarella, uno che dopo qualche partita ti ha fatto perdere già parecchi punti? Se così fosse avrebbe dovuto chiedere assolutamente un portiere al pelato.
Comunque sia continuare a far giocare una disgrazia simile è una mancanza di rispetto verso gente che si allena (spero duramente) per conquistare un posto. E' inaccettabile ed inspiegabile che Abbiati continui a giocare per scelta del Mister.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Ottobre 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> *E' inammissibile che non abbia messo in discussione Abbiati dopo la sconcertante serie di cappelle, dopo la dimostrazione lampante della sua inadeguatezza atletica. In qualunque altro contesto / altra squadra sarebbe stato messo in panca (se non peggio). Amelia è un altro pericolo pubblico ma credo che oggi sia assolutamente superiore ad Abbiati,* o forse in allenamento è talmente disastroso da preferirgli uno con la reattività di una mozzarella, uno che dopo qualche partita ti ha fatto perdere già parecchi punti? Se così fosse avrebbe dovuto chiedere assolutamente un portiere al pelato.
> Comunque sia continuare a far giocare una disgrazia simile è una mancanza di rispetto verso gente che si allena (spero duramente) per conquistare un posto. E' inaccettabile ed inspiegabile che Abbiati continui a giocare per scelta del Mister.



Amelia è scarso più di Abbiati, Coppola non giocherebbe manco nel Benevento e Gabrile è infortunato


----------



## Snape (12 Ottobre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Secondo me l'uso del trequartista è stato obbligato dalla società (follia) anche per via dell'acquisto dell'utilissimo Kakà
> 
> E' la cosa meno grave che attribuisco a 'sta capra



A sto punto però doveva dimettersi. Evidentemente tiene più a percepire uno stipendio che a vedere un milan che gioca bene e fa un bel campionato.


----------



## folletto (12 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Amelia è scarso più di Abbiati*, Coppola non giocherebbe manco nel Benevento e Gabrile è infortunato



Oggi no, pur essendo Amelia un portiere discontinuo e che non fa dell'affidabilità la sua forza. Oggi secondo me è difficile trovarne uno più scarso di Abbiati che, ripeto, è atleticamente inadeguato per fare il portiere "non amatoriale"


----------



## Doctore (12 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> A sto punto però doveva dimettersi. Evidentemente tiene più a percepire uno stipendio che a vedere un milan che gioca bene e fa un bel campionato.


Nel tuo posto di lavoro se c'e qualche problema con il tuo principale ti dimetti?
Allegri fa benissimo a godersi lo stipendio fino all'ultimo...è la società che si sta comportando in modo vergognoso da tanti punti di vista(anche trattenere allegri è una vergogna).


----------



## Snape (12 Ottobre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Nel tuo posto di lavoro se c'e qualche problema con il tuo principale ti dimetti?
> Allegri fa benissimo a godersi lo stipendio fino all'ultimo...è la società che si sta comportando in modo vergognoso da tanti punti di vista.



Esempio poco azzeccato. Abbiamo creato un filotto di partite vincenti da gennaio col 4-2-3-1, hai un giocatore, el sharaawy, che è il miglior talento in rosa e sai che, cambiando modulo, andresti a destabilizzarlo. Se berlusconi ha ordinato il cambio di modulo e ha quindi imposto anche l'acquisto di kakà, bè a quel punto un allenatore SERIO non si fa mettere i piedi in testa e se ne va. Un mourinho, per dire, non verrebbe mai al milan in queste condizioni, ma anche un capello, un conte. Allegri ha accettato di rimanere nonostante non sia neanche più allenatore, visto che come si gioca lo decide la società: è una persona veramente infima, oltre al fatto che è un incompetente.


----------



## Doctore (12 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Esempio poco azzeccato. Abbiamo creato un filotto di partite vincenti da gennaio col 4-2-3-1, hai un giocatore, el sharaawy, che è il miglior talento in rosa e sai che, cambiando modulo, andresti a destabilizzarlo. Se berlusconi ha ordinato il cambio di modulo e ha quindi imposto anche l'acquisto di kakà, bè a quel punto un allenatore SERIO non si fa mettere i piedi in testa e se ne va. Un mourinho, per dire, non verrebbe mai al milan in queste condizioni, ma anche un capello, un conte. Allegri ha accettato di rimanere nonostante non sia neanche più allenatore, visto che come si gioca lo decide la società: è una persona veramente infima, oltre al fatto che è un incompetente.


mourinho,conte,capello?cosa centrano con allegri?
Questa è gente che puo trovare una grande squadra schioccando le dita...allgri no
Ma poi elsharawy è fuori per infortunio.


----------



## Snape (12 Ottobre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> mourinho,conte,capello?cosa centrano con allegri?
> Questa è gente che puo trovare una grande squadra schioccando le dita...allgri no
> Ma poi elsharawy è fuori per infortunio.



Cosa c'entra che allegri non puo trovare una grande ? A causa di ciò, quindi, si fa mettere i piedi in testa. Ottimo, che grande allenatore, adatto al milan per carisma e personalità. Uno che ha i suoi soldi da parte, uno che comunque fino a ieri lo voleva la roma per dire, uno c he non andrà magari al real madrid ma una squadra medio alta la trova sicuro se lascia il milan...avrebbe solo salvato la faccia dimettendosi a giugno. E invece no.

Elsha è fuori per infortunio ma è una casualità, è il cambio di modulo, ignorando il nostro miglior talento, che è una buffonata. E anche l'acquisto (avallato da allegri) di kakà, di matri.


----------



## Doctore (12 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Cosa c'entra che allegri non puo trovare una grande ? A causa di ciò, quindi, si fa mettere i piedi in testa. Ottimo, che grande allenatore, adatto al milan per carisma e personalità. Uno che ha i suoi soldi da parte, uno che comunque fino a ieri lo voleva la roma per dire, uno c he non andrà magari al real madrid ma una squadra medio alta la trova sicuro se lascia il milan...avrebbe solo salvato la faccia dimettendosi a giugno. E invece no.
> 
> Elsha è fuori per infortunio ma è una casualità, è il cambio di modulo, ignorando il nostro miglior talento, che è una buffonata. E anche l'acquisto (avallato da allegri) di kakà, di matri.


una squadra medio alta riesce a trovarla ma non all'attuale stipendio(che non è nemmeno altissimo).
Allegri sa che questo è il suo ultimo anno e fa bene a succhiare i soldi a questa societa zozza.
Una società che vuole trattenere uno come allegri che ormai è un allenatore di facciata del milan merita questo e altro.
Acquisto avallato da allegri kaka e matri mi fa ridere...allegri avallava anche l acquisto di hamsik.


----------



## andre (12 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Cosa c'entra che allegri non puo trovare una grande ? A causa di ciò, quindi, si fa mettere i piedi in testa. Ottimo, che grande allenatore, adatto al milan per carisma e personalità. Uno che ha i suoi soldi da parte, uno che comunque fino a ieri lo voleva la roma per dire, uno c he non andrà magari al real madrid ma una squadra medio alta la trova sicuro se lascia il milan...avrebbe solo salvato la faccia dimettendosi a giugno. E invece no.
> 
> Elsha è fuori per infortunio ma è una casualità, è il cambio di modulo, ignorando il nostro miglior talento, che è una buffonata. E anche l'acquisto (avallato da allegri) di kakà, di matri.



Sei lo stesso che dice che Ancelotti non ha colpe perché Perez ha fatto un mercato folle? (non ricordo se eri lo stesso utente).


----------



## Snape (12 Ottobre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> una squadra medio alta riesce a trovarla ma non all'attuale stipendio(che non è nemmeno altissimo).
> Allegri sa che questo è il suo ultimo anno e fa bene a succhiare i soldi a questa societa zozza.
> Una società che vuole trattenere uno come allegri che ormai è un allenatore di facciata del milan merita questo e altro.
> Acquisto avallato da allegri kaka e matri mi fa ridere...allegri avallava anche l acquisto di hamsik.



Allegri ha chiesto matri e lo ha detto lui, più di cosi.E si, ha avallato kakà. Un allenatore serio si sarebbe gia dimesso da mesi.


----------



## Snape (12 Ottobre 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> Sei lo stesso che dice che Ancelotti non ha colpe perché Perez ha fatto un mercato folle? (non ricordo se eri lo stesso utente).



Si. Però la situazione è un tantino diversa: il real ha un ottima squadra comunque, a livello di singoli, e nessuno ha obbligato carlo a giocare con un determinato modulo.


----------



## andre (12 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Si. Però la situazione è un tantino diversa: il real ha un ottima squadra comunque, a livello di singoli, e nessuno ha obbligato carlo a giocare con un determinato modulo.



Appunto, ti stai contraddicendo un tantino


----------



## Snape (12 Ottobre 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> Appunto, ti stai contraddicendo un tantino



Non credo. Illuminami.


----------



## Mithos (12 Ottobre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> una squadra medio alta riesce a trovarla ma non all'attuale stipendio(che non è nemmeno altissimo).
> Allegri sa che questo è il suo ultimo anno e fa bene a succhiare i soldi a questa societa zozza.
> Una società che vuole trattenere uno come allegri che ormai è un allenatore di facciata del milan merita questo e altro.
> *Acquisto avallato da allegri kaka e matri mi fa ridere*...allegri avallava anche l acquisto di hamsik.



Immagino che Galliani stesse morendo dalla voglia di acquistare Matri..E i contatti per Astori sarebbero venuti su input di chi?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Allegri ha chiesto matri e lo ha detto lui, più di cosi.E si, ha avallato kakà. Un allenatore serio si sarebbe gia dimesso da mesi.



premetto che non sono un difensore di allegri , ma io voglio capire quando allegri chiedi hamsik non bisogna tenerne conto e si deve tenere conto solo della richiesta matri ?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Ottobre 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Immagino che Galliani stesse morendo dalla voglia di acquistare Matri..E i contatti per Astori sarebbero venuti su input di chi?



non è che galliani stava morendo dalla voglia di prendere matri , ma matri ha tutte le caratteristiche economiche del giocatore che galliani riesce a prendere da molto tempo a questa parte . 

Poi parliamoci seriamente se allegri chiede hamsik e non viene accontentato perche non ci sono soldi mi sembra chiaro che ripieghi su giocatori piu alla portata come matri perche se l'iniziativa venisse da galliani i risultati si chiamano birsa e ze love


----------



## Snape (12 Ottobre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> premetto che non sono un difensore di allegri , ma io voglio capire quando allegri chiedi hamsik non bisogna tenerne conto e si deve tenere conto solo della richiesta matri ?



Ma quando ha chiesto hamsik ? E' come se io alleno n a squadra e chiedo, chessò, vidal. Grazie ar caspio che lo chiede, anche galliani l'avrebbe voluto, il problema è che hamsik lo può chiedere chiunque, è sotto gli occhi di tutti, ma chiedere matri quando hai una difesa ridicola e un centrocampo osceno bè, a quel punto mi sorge qualche dubbio sulle sue competenze.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Ma quando ha chiesto hamsik ? E' come se io alleno n a squadra e chiedo, chessò, vidal. Grazie ar caspio che lo chiede, anche galliani l'avrebbe voluto, il problema è che hamsik lo può chiedere chiunque, è sotto gli occhi di tutti, ma chiedere matri quando hai una difesa ridicola e un centrocampo osceno bè, a quel punto mi sorge qualche dubbio sulle sue competenze.



il problema è sempre quello il mercato lo fa galliani , galliani con 11 mil non sa chi prendere e si affida alle segnalazioni del procuratore di turno , cosa credi che allegri non sappia le condizioni pietose di centrocampo e difesa ?
Allegri va criticato aspramente per altre colpe non per le questioni di mercato


----------



## Mithos (12 Ottobre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> non è che galliani stava morendo dalla voglia di prendere matri , ma matri ha tutte le caratteristiche economiche del giocatore che galliani riesce a prendere da molto tempo a questa parte .
> 
> Poi parliamoci seriamente se allegri chiede hamsik e non viene accontentato perche non ci sono soldi mi sembra chiaro che ripieghi su giocatori piu alla portata come matri perche se l'iniziativa venisse da galliani i risultati si chiamano birsa e ze love



Si può anche fare a meno di chiedere attaccanti, piuttosto che andarsi a prendere il giocatore che prima allenava a Cagliari. Non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che tu lo debba far prendere perchè conosce i movimenti d'attacco che vuoi. Insomma non so come si faccia a dire che Matri non sia stata un operazione fortemente voluta dall' allenatore. Lo hanno detto tutti e l'ha confermato anche lui.


----------



## Snape (12 Ottobre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> il problema è sempre quello il mercato lo fa galliani , galliani con 11 mil non sa chi prendere e si affida alle segnalazioni del procuratore di turno , cosa credi che allegri non sappia le condizioni pietose di centrocampo e difesa ?
> Allegri va criticato aspramente per altre colpe non per le questioni di mercato



Il m ercato lo fa galliani ma se l'allenatore, parole sue, chiede non un cc o un dc, ma una punta centrale...allora se permetti me la prendo anche con l'allenatore, se la punta si chiama matri ed è costato 12 mln.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Ottobre 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Si può anche fare a meno di chiedere attaccanti, piuttosto che andarsi a prendere il giocatore che prima allenava a Cagliari. Non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che tu lo debba far prendere perchè conosce i movimenti d'attacco che vuoi. Insomma non so come si faccia a dire che Matri non sia stata un operazione fortemente voluta dall' allenatore. Lo hanno detto tutti e l'ha confermato anche lui.



matri è stato voluto da allegri perche si è infortunato pippa pazzini e perche sapeva che mitraglietta era un giocatore prendibile da galliani , se galliani avesse una rete di osservatori avrebbe preso un giocatore piu forte di matri , siccome galliani conosce giusto quei due tre nomi è stato ben felice di prendere matri


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Il m ercato lo fa galliani ma se l'allenatore, parole sue, chiede non un cc o un dc, ma una punta centrale...allora se permetti me la prendo anche con l'allenatore, se la punta si chiama matri ed è costato 12 mln.



vabbe ma perche ha chiesto una punta ? perche pippa pazzini si è fatto male , se non si fosse fatto male , mitraglietta non l'avrebbero mai preso


----------



## Snape (12 Ottobre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> vabbe ma perche ha chiesto una punta ? perche pippa pazzini si è fatto male , se non si fosse fatto male , mitraglietta non l'avrebbero mai preso



Certo, c'era petagna. Dato via come la peste. C'era una difesa da sistemare. Un centrocampo che tolti un paio di elementi fa schifo. La punta era l'ultimo dei problemi, oltre al fatto che, se proprio volevi una punta, potevi riprenderti paloschi a due lire, puntare su di lui e rinforzare gli altri reparti.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Certo, c'era petagna. Dato via come la peste. C'era una difesa da sistemare. Un centrocampo che tolti un paio di elementi fa schifo. La punta era l'ultimo dei problemi, oltre al fatto che, se proprio volevi una punta, potevi riprenderti paloschi a due lire, puntare su di lui e rinforzare gli altri reparti.



vabbe petagna che fa panchina alla samp  ma se qui dentro , quando dicevo ma prendiamo paloschi anziche spendere soldi su pazzini la gente inveiva , figuriamoci fare mezza stagione con petagna titolare


----------



## Snape (12 Ottobre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> vabbe petagna che fa panchina alla samp  ma se qui dentro , quando dicevo ma prendiamo paloschi anziche spendere soldi su pazzini la gente inveiva , figuriamoci fare mezza stagione con petagna titolare



Panchina alla samp perchè in italia puntare sui giovani è reato. Noi però dovevamo farlo, puntare su paloschi, petagna, con balotelli punta centrale ovviamente come titolare. Questo è puntare sui giovani. Perchè, dici che con petagna al posto di matri oggi avremmo meno punti ?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Panchina alla samp perchè in italia puntare sui giovani è reato. Noi però dovevamo farlo, puntare su paloschi, petagna, con balotelli punta centrale ovviamente come titolare. Questo è puntare sui giovani. Perchè, dici che con petagna al posto di matri oggi avremmo meno punti ?



io ero il primo a non voler pazzini e matri , ma pensare di sostituire pazzini con petagna giocatore che non ha mai giocato al di fuori della primavera lo trovo alquanto azzardato . Io avrei riportato paloschi alla base e mi sarei risparmiato quei due aborti di pippa pazzini e mitraglietta a salve , a patto che i soldi fossero stati investiti altrove


----------



## Mithos (12 Ottobre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> matri è stato voluto da allegri perche si è infortunato pippa pazzini e perche sapeva che mitraglietta era un giocatore prendibile da galliani , se galliani avesse una rete di osservatori avrebbe preso un giocatore piu forte di matri , siccome galliani conosce giusto quei due tre nomi è stato ben felice di prendere matri



E' sempre quello il problema.Se sai che hai problemi più urgenti di una punta di riserva sistemi quei problemi. Ma siamo sicuri che un Petagna o un Paloschi avrebbero fatto peggio di un Matri?


----------



## Doctore (12 Ottobre 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Immagino che Galliani stesse morendo dalla voglia di acquistare Matri..E i contatti per Astori sarebbero venuti su input di chi?


Pur di giustificare quell incompetente di galliani...siete una cosa impressionante.
Il piu grosso fallimento di galliani è trattenere allegri.


----------



## Principe (13 Ottobre 2013)

Ma non ti vergogni? C'è l'hai un briciolo di dignità ?


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Ottobre 2013)

Maledetto!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Ottobre 2013)

Altra tassa.... ma quando vai via?


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Altra tassa.... ma quando vai via?



a maggio


----------



## Corpsegrinder (13 Ottobre 2013)

E adesso ditemi che le riserve del Milan sono più scarse di una squadretta che viene dalla B francese,e che Allegri non ha colpe. Avanti.


----------



## Mithos (14 Ottobre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Pur di giustificare quell incompetente di galliani...siete una cosa impressionante.
> Il piu grosso fallimento di galliani è trattenere allegri.



Questa poi!!! Se leggessi i miei interventi capiresti che sono uno di quelli più critici qui dentro nei confronti del Geometra, ma sinceramente in questo caso ci vedo la mano di Allegri che ha preteso proprio quei giocatori. Ed è stato ribadito più volte da tutti gli interessati che Matri l'ha richiesto l'allenatore che avrebbe anche preteso Astori.


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Ottobre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ma non ti vergogni? C'è l'hai un briciolo di dignità ?



Se avesse un briciolo di dignità si sarebbe dimesso al 90' di ieri.


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Ottobre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> vabbe petagna che fa panchina alla samp  ma se qui dentro , quando dicevo ma prendiamo paloschi anziche spendere soldi su pazzini la gente inveiva , figuriamoci fare mezza stagione con petagna titolare



Per quello che fa Matri un primavera è uguale. Non è un'iperbole, bada bene, è la realtà.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Per quello che fa Matri un primavera è uguale. Non è un'iperbole, bada bene, è la realtà.



ragazzi parliamo seriamente , sostituire pazzini per meta stagione (considerando che balo ha il cartellino facile oltre al ginocchio problematico) con un ragazzo che fino all'altro ieri giocava in primavera e che oggi scalda la panchina della samp era eufemisticamente parlando un azzardo . Poi io sono stato il primo a non volere mitraglietta a salve e pippa pazzini , ma se in dirigenza abbiamo galliani non possiamo farci niente


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Ottobre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ragazzi parliamo seriamente , sostituire pazzini per meta stagione (considerando che balo ha il cartellino facile oltre al ginocchio problematico) con un ragazzo che fino all'altro ieri giocava in primavera e che oggi scalda la panchina della samp era eufemisticamente parlando un azzardo . Poi io sono stato il primo a non volere mitraglietta a salve e pippa pazzini , ma se in dirigenza abbiamo galliani non possiamo farci niente



In condizioni normali sicuramente era un azzardo.
Solo che davanti avremmo Elsha-Balo per metà stagione,e nella seconda metà Elsha Balo Pazzini.
Dietro avremmo Mexes Zapata Abbiati per mezza stagione, e nella seconda metà Mexes Zapata e Abbiati.

Chiamalo azzardo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Ottobre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> In condizioni normali sicuramente era un azzardo.
> Solo che davanti avremmo Elsha-Balo per metà stagione,e nella seconda metà Elsha Balo Pazzini.
> Dietro avremmo Mexes Zapata Abbiati per mezza stagione, e nella seconda metà Mexes Zapata e Abbiati.
> 
> Chiamalo azzardo.



in difesa siamo numericamente coperti , che poi facciano tutti schifo bisogna ringraziare galliani ,avanti come prima punta avevamo solo pazzini infortunato quindi un sostituto andava preso , io avrei optato per paloschi gia dall'anno scorso al posto di pazzini pero galliani non era dello stesso avviso e ci ritroviamo pazzini e mitraglia


----------



## arcanum (14 Ottobre 2013)

Un altro attaccante per precauzione andava preso...io avrei puntato su Maxi Lopez


----------



## folletto (14 Ottobre 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Un altro attaccante per precauzione andava preso...io avrei puntato su Maxi Lopez



un attaccante andava preso "per precauzione" visto l'infortunio di Pazzini, ma un portiere, un centrale difensivo e un centrocampista erano (e lo sono ancora) un'assoluta necessità. 
Alla fine abbiamo speso 12 milioni per uno ai livelli di Blisset, e non credo che la colpa sia di Allegri (anche se sta fuori come un balcone ormai)


----------



## Principe (14 Ottobre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> in difesa siamo numericamente coperti , che poi facciano tutti schifo bisogna ringraziare galliani ,avanti come prima punta avevamo solo pazzini infortunato quindi un sostituto andava preso , io avrei optato per paloschi gia dall'anno scorso al posto di pazzini pero galliani non era dello stesso avviso e ci ritroviamo pazzini e mitraglia



Non ho capito andava comprato un cesso 12 milioni perché lo chiedi allegri ? Ti serviva una punta di riserva? Esistono i prestiti con diritto di riscatto


----------



## Albijol (14 Ottobre 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Alla fine abbiamo speso 12 milioni per uno ai livelli di Blisset, e non credo che la colpa sia di Allegri (anche se sta fuori come un balcone ormai)



Matri l'ha voluto lui


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Ottobre 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Un altro attaccante per precauzione andava preso...io avrei puntato su Maxi Lopez



sicuramente..o se non lui un giocatore di esperienza pagato poco o nulla


----------



## Gollume (15 Ottobre 2013)

Io credo proprio che con 2 risultati negativi con Udinese e Barcellona, lo salutiamo l acciughino.
E sarebbe anche ora.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Ottobre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Non ho capito andava comprato un cesso 12 milioni perché lo chiedi allegri ? Ti serviva una punta di riserva? Esistono i prestiti con diritto di riscatto



ma scusami da dove si evince ciò che dici dal mio messaggio ? Lo dico in altra maniera , il problema prima punta c'era visto che il presidentissimo ha deciso di stravolgere tutto e giocare con le due punte , considerato che la prima punta era pazzini e la seconda balotelli ne consegue che se pazzini è infortunato andava preso un sostituto visto che come sostituto avevamo il solo petagan che fino a due ore fa stava in primavera . L'intelligentone di galliani sotto consiglio di "allegria protami via " ha deciso di risolvere il problema prima punta a modo suo , cioè spendendo soldi a pene di cane . 
é dall'anno scorso che sostengo il ritorno di paloschi , il quale almeno ha esperienza in B e in A , invece di spendere soldi su pazzini e matri .


----------



## Snape (15 Ottobre 2013)

Il sostituto c'era, era petagna. O low cost: paloschi. Non si è voluto puntare (è un azzardo, lo so) sui giovani. Si è puntato su un 29enne a 12 mln di euro. Con eriksen andato via a quanti, 9 ? Ottimo, i risultati, per ora, sono orripilanti. E come ha detto qualcuno, è statisticamente IMPOSSIBILE che petagna facesse peggio di quanto ha fatto matri fino ad ora.


----------



## dyablo65 (15 Ottobre 2013)

il genio non ha mai giocato con 2 punte , fino ad ora balo ha giocato ala sx....


----------



## Oronzo Cana (15 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Il sostituto c'era, era petagna. O low cost: paloschi. Non si è voluto puntare (è un azzardo, lo so) sui giovani. Si è puntato su un 29enne a 12 mln di euro. Con eriksen andato via a quanti, 9 ? Ottimo, i risultati, per ora, sono orripilanti. E come ha detto qualcuno, è statisticamente IMPOSSIBILE che petagna facesse peggio di quanto ha fatto matri fino ad ora.



l'unica cosa sensata da fare era prendere paloschi al posto del duo pazzini , mitraglia spendere i soldi con piu intelligenza visto che sti due sommando costo cartellini e stipendi ci costano quanto il famoso top player . Alla fine abbiamo scambiato il fustino del dash con due fustoni di detersivo sottomarca : tevez alla juve e pazzini/matri al milan


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Ottobre 2013)

Continuo a pensare che sti infortuni sono colpa di questo qui...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (17 Ottobre 2013)

La colpa è di Berlusconi che non ha allestito una rosa composta da 45 giocatori.


----------



## Albijol (17 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Continuo a pensare che sti infortuni sono colpa di questo qui...



Le stragi viste con lui non hanno precedenti nel Milan


----------



## Principe (17 Ottobre 2013)

Peggior allenatore dell'era Berlusconi , un uomo senza classe senza carattere senza competenza tattica e calcistica . Questo non ha nulla .


----------



## Petrecte (17 Ottobre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Peggior allenatore dell'era Berlusconi , un uomo senza classe senza carattere senza competenza tattica e calcistica . Questo non ha nulla .


.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (17 Ottobre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Peggior allenatore dell'era Berlusconi , un uomo senza classe senza carattere senza competenza tattica e calcistica . Questo non ha nulla .



qualcosa ce l'ha, e pure immenso.
un cu|o da far impallidire sir alex e mancini.


----------



## Gollume (17 Ottobre 2013)

Sicuramente l allenatore che più ho odiato in assoluto. Neanche al ritorno di Sacchi ero così incazzato.
Il peggiore dell era B.


----------



## arcanum (17 Ottobre 2013)

Io non sarei così ingeneroso nei suoi confronti, chi lo fa, con tutto il rispetto, minimalizza ed è affrettato a mio avviso nel giudizio globale.
Non si può giudicare l'andazzo della squadra quando negli ultimi anni si stanno verificando sciagure non da poco:
- Siamo tra le pochissime squadre ad applicare il "fair play finanziario" = pochi soldi investiti e campioni ceduti.
- Il presidente sta avendo guai giudiziari mostruosi ed è più lontano che mai all'azienda Milan, motivo in più per non spendere

Noi i campioni non possiamo averli con quel tetto ingaggi, mettetevelo in testa, quindi al massimo possiamo sperare di trattenere i nostri pochi top player. 
A causa dei preparatori, Milan Lab, la Nazionale o la sfiga (non l'allenatore quindi) quest'anno e due anni fa abbiamo avuto una squadra decimata, spesso tutti nello stesso reparto, e in tal modo non c'è allenatore che tenga...i risultati non arrivano!

Questi fattori ridimensionano di molto a mio avviso l'operato di Allegri, io sarei favorevole a un cambio in panchina (il prossimo anno però) per dare un nuovo stimolo ai giocatori e alla società stessa ma anche per avere uno staff diverso, probabilmente migliore, da quello degli ultimi anni.

4 anni su 4 abbiamo avuto delle partenze bruttissime, un vero disastro!

Sulla leggenda poi dei muratori prediletti da Allegri spero ci riflettiate un pò su...se non arrivano giocatori atletici ma anche tecnici è solo perchè questo tipo di giocatore COSTA. La tecnica la si paga e anche cara.
Galliani con due spicci non ha potuto far altro in questi anni che comprare giocatori con un minimo di affidabilità/esperienza in svendita: 
Nocerino= comprato gli ultimi minuti di mercato a due spicci (nel giro della nazionale)
Muntari= in rotta con l'Inter preso a due spicci (veniva dal triplete)
Flamini= svincolato lo scorso anno e ripreso gratis con stipendio all'osso
Montolivo= svincolato (nazionale)
Aquilani= prestito (non riscattato altrimenti c'era per la prima volta da pagare)
DeJong= unico pagato, sempre sotto i 10mln, e infatti si vede che sta rendendo...è un giocatore muscolare e si sapeva
Poli= prestito (e spero venga riscattato a sto giro!)
ecc

Dato questo andazzo pensate che le scelte siano state dettate dal cervello di Allegri o dal portafogli vuoto del gallo sul mercato?
Sia chiaro che anche il gallo c'entra poco....se gli dai i soldi e un biglietto aereo abbiamo visto che sa comprare eccome, e anche in poco tempo


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Ottobre 2013)

Ma che preparazione ha fatto fare ai ragazzi sto caciucco??? Maledizione, tutti gli anni è la stessa storia. Una tassa.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Ottobre 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Io non sarei così ingeneroso nei suoi confronti, chi lo fa, con tutto il rispetto, minimalizza ed è affrettato a mio avviso nel giudizio globale.
> Non si può giudicare l'andazzo della squadra quando negli ultimi anni si stanno verificando sciagure non da poco:
> - Siamo tra le pochissime squadre ad applicare il "fair play finanziario" = pochi soldi investiti e campioni ceduti.
> - Il presidente sta avendo guai giudiziari mostruosi ed è più lontano che mai all'azienda Milan, motivo in più per non spendere
> ...



Il farplay, escluse le squadra di emiri, russi(più Real e Barca), l'applicano oramai tutti. MilanLAB c'entra un kaiser con gli infortuni, cioè sfatiamo sto mito. Le noie muscolari sono dovuti ad una preparazione fatta a penide di augello dallo staff tecnico-atletico e quindi quello medico non c'entra nulla. Le colpe di Allegri sono enormi.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Ottobre 2013)

Il giorno in cui questo topic sarà chiuso, Andreas89 offre da bere a tutti. Mi scolo una bottiglia di rhum da solo.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Il giorno in cui questo topic sarà chiuso, Andreas89 offre da bere a tutti. Mi scolo una bottiglia di rhum da solo.



E perchè io???


----------



## Corpsegrinder (17 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Il giorno in cui questo topic sarà chiuso, Andreas89 offre da bere a tutti. Mi scolo una bottiglia di rhum da solo.



Zapata centenario per tutti


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Ottobre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E perchè io???



Dai, si scherza


----------



## iceman. (17 Ottobre 2013)

Dai , regalaci un'altra emozione max


----------



## arcanum (18 Ottobre 2013)

[MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] si, intendevo lo staff tecnico-atletico (insomma...NON Allegri)

A parte Gesù Cristo, Maometto, Allah, Satana, Ra, Mithra ecc...con un centrocampo composto dagli elementi analizzati nel mio post kilometrico in precedenza (NON scelti da Allegri), dopo aver perso Nesta e Thiago (NON per colpa di Allegri...anzi lui si è sbattuto per trattenerli), un attacco decimato da infortuni in cui siam costretti a schierare gente come Birsa, l'ectoplasma di Robinho, Montolivo trequartista perchè i titolari mancano, con un altro allenatore cosa avremmo potuto fare?

avere centrocampisti tecnici che costruiscono il gioco e corrono? NO....quelli costano e noi non investiamo, ergo non vengono
prendere le palle alte? NO...con i nostri uomini non è possibile, a prescindere da chi allena
fare calcio champagne con Birsa, Robinho e Matri? NO

Allegri ha voluto Matri ok...io anche avrei preso una punta seria lì davanti data l'assenza del Pazzo e qui si è sempre detto che Matri è superiore al Pazzo quindi si può criticare fino a un certo punto. Ora giocheremmo con Pignatone e Birsa, un attacco da serie C


----------



## Corpsegrinder (18 Ottobre 2013)

_Lo Straw Man Argument consiste nel confutare un argomento riproponendolo in maniera errata;si sostituisce ad un argomento A un argomento B simile ad A e si confuta e discute l'argomento B invece che l'argomento A iniziale, che viene lasciato inattaccato. _

Per esempio:



arcanum ha scritto:


> fare calcio champagne con Birsa, Robinho e Matri? NO


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Ottobre 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> [MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] si, intendevo lo staff tecnico-atletico (insomma...NON Allegri)
> 
> A parte Gesù Cristo, Maometto, Allah, Satana, Ra, Mithra ecc...con un centrocampo composto dagli elementi analizzati nel mio post kilometrico in precedenza (NON scelti da Allegri), dopo aver perso Nesta e Thiago (NON per colpa di Allegri...anzi lui si è sbattuto per trattenerli), un attacco decimato da infortuni in cui siam costretti a schierare gente come Birsa, l'ectoplasma di Robinho, Montolivo trequartista perchè i titolari mancano, con un altro allenatore cosa avremmo potuto fare?
> 
> ...



Vedi che lo staff tecnico-atletico è guidato da Allegri.


----------



## arcanum (18 Ottobre 2013)

Andrea89 estigranc..i!!!! Ma sei di tufo?! Secondo te la preparazione atletica se la studia Allegri o qualcuno del suo staff che avrà fatto studi in tale ambito?!?!?!? Ora non ricordo il nome ma mi sa che il responsabile sia il pelato e/o quello biondo col codino 

L'allenatore ha altre responsabilità, e Allegri avrà tranquillamente le sue colpe in quelle che sono appunto le sue responsabilità...valutiamolo per quello, dico soltanto questo!
Poi se avete lo stesso cervellone di Zamparini io non posso curarvi


----------



## Mithos (18 Ottobre 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Andrea89 estigranc..i!!!! Ma sei di tufo?! Secondo te la preparazione atletica se la studia Allegri o qualcuno del suo staff che avrà fatto studi in tale ambito?!?!?!? Ora non ricordo il nome ma mi sa che il responsabile sia il pelato e/o quello biondo col codino
> 
> L'allenatore ha altre responsabilità, e Allegri avrà tranquillamente le sue colpe in quelle che sono appunto le sue responsabilità...valutiamolo per quello, dico soltanto questo!
> Poi se avete lo stesso cervellone di Zamparini io non posso curarvi



Questa è bella: la preparazione se la studia uno del suo staff?? Riaccompagnalo all'Isef Allegri,è meglio..


----------



## Superdinho80 (18 Ottobre 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Questa è bella: la preparazione se la studia uno del suo staff?? Riaccompagnalo all'Isef Allegri,è meglio..



e poi è allegri che sceglie lo staff, quindi sono sue le responsabilità, allora dovremmo dire che il merito della preparazione fisica dei giocaotir di mazzari prima il napoli ora l'inter non è di mazzari ma del suo staff


----------



## arcanum (18 Ottobre 2013)

Ma infatti chi ve l'ha detto che non voglia cambiar staff in futuro? Poi: 
1) il pelato del suo staff sta curando la preparazione solo dallo scorso anno, non da quattro, perchè prima se la vedeva il Milan Lab. Ricordate o no?
2) De Sciglio, Abate, El Shaarawy, Balotelli..si sono infortunati in NAZIONALE. Aspettiamo che Allegri vada in nazionale il prossimo anno per criticare ciò che accade lì ma al momento sta ancora al Milan 


ps: io non sono un difensore di Allegri però quando noto ignoranza (nel senso che ignorate i fatti) e superficialità nei giudizi poi parto a razzo! Critichiamo l'allenatore per le scelte sul campo, i giocatori schierati, i moduli, le sostituzioni...ma non su roba che gli compete moooolto marginalmente o non gli compete affatto


----------



## Mithos (18 Ottobre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> e poi è allegri che sceglie lo staff, quindi sono sue le responsabilità, allora dovremmo dire che il merito della preparazione fisica dei giocaotir di mazzari prima il napoli ora l'inter non è di mazzari ma del suo staff



Esatto. Solo per i sostenitori di Allegri, vale la irresponsabilità del tecnico, che ricapitolando: non sceglie le tattiche, non cura la preparazione atletica,non ha voce in capitolo in tema di campagna acquisti. Se a queste cose aggiungiamo che non sa motivare la squadra, non sa fare dei cambi tempestivi, legge male le situazioni tattiche a partita in corso, mi chiedo che alleni a fare..


----------



## Mithos (18 Ottobre 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Ma infatti chi ve l'ha detto che non voglia cambiar staff in futuro? Poi:
> 1) il pelato del suo staff sta curando la preparazione solo dallo scorso anno, non da quattro, perchè prima se la vedeva il Milan Lab. Ricordate o no?
> 2) De Sciglio, Abate, El Shaarawy, Balotelli..si sono infortunati in NAZIONALE. Aspettiamo che Allegri vada in nazionale il prossimo anno per criticare ciò che accade lì ma al momento sta ancora al Milan
> 
> ...



Non offenderti Arcanum, ma qui, chi ignora i fatti sei proprio tu.
P.S:Siccome ci tengo alla Nazionale prego Iddio non ci arrivi mai..


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Ottobre 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Ma infatti chi ve l'ha detto che non voglia cambiar staff in futuro? Poi:
> 1) il pelato del suo staff sta curando la preparazione solo dallo scorso anno, non da quattro, perchè prima se la vedeva il Milan Lab. Ricordate o no?
> 2) De Sciglio, Abate, El Shaarawy, Balotelli..si sono infortunati in NAZIONALE. Aspettiamo che Allegri vada in nazionale il prossimo anno per criticare ciò che accade lì ma al momento sta ancora al Milan
> 
> ...



De Sciglio ed El Shaarawy non si sono fatti male in Nazionale e hanno avuto mille ricadute in questi mesi.
Balotelli non si è sempre fatto male in Nazionale. L'unico è Abate che si era fatto male in Confederations per colpa di quel bimbominkia di Neymar.


----------



## Frikez (18 Ottobre 2013)

Allegri non ha colpe (cit.)

C'è gente che tira ancora fuori il gol di Muntari per giustificarlo, pietà.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (18 Ottobre 2013)

il capo dei preparatori è un uomo di allegri.
quand'anche il cacciucco non c'entrasse nulla con la preparazione (rotfl) avrebbe comunque gravi responsabilità, in quanto s'è scelto come collaboratore un mero incompetente.
rigiratevela come vi pare, il verdetto non cambia.


----------



## arcanum (18 Ottobre 2013)

Muntari cosa c'entra?! Bah...

Quando si infortunò Abate in nazionale si infortunò anche De Sciglio

il capo dei preparatori ripeto è subentrato solo lo scorso anno in cui gli infortuni furono pochissimi


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Ottobre 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Andrea89 estigranc..i!!!! Ma sei di tufo?! Secondo te la preparazione atletica se la studia Allegri o qualcuno del suo staff che avrà fatto studi in tale ambito?!?!?!? Ora non ricordo il nome ma mi sa che il responsabile sia il pelato e/o quello biondo col codino
> 
> L'allenatore ha altre responsabilità, e Allegri avrà tranquillamente le sue colpe in quelle che sono appunto le sue responsabilità...valutiamolo per quello, dico soltanto questo!
> Poi se avete lo stesso cervellone di Zamparini io non posso curarvi



Sei completamente fuori strada e non sai nulla sulle dinamiche della preparazione stiva. In primis lo staff lo sceglie Allegri; in secundis la scelta di come preparare la squadra è un connubio tra il mister ed il suo staff, uno staff che è sempre subordinato alle scelte del coach. Non è che Allegri cura solo la parte tecnicp-tattico. Nel corso di Coverciano ti spiegano tutto. Prima di postare informatevi.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (18 Ottobre 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> il capo dei preparatori ripeto è subentrato solo lo scorso anno in cui gli infortuni furono pochissimi



e quest'anno si è punto e daccapo.
e siamo a tre stagioni su quattro.
un bel trend, non c'è che dire.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (18 Ottobre 2013)

La colpa della preparazione è chiaramente di Abberluscone,che vuole fare il preparatore atletico.


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Ottobre 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Muntari cosa c'entra?! Bah...
> 
> Quando si infortunò Abate in nazionale si infortunò anche De Sciglio
> 
> il capo dei preparatori ripeto è subentrato solo lo scorso anno in cui gli infortuni furono pochissimi



Ma come ha fatto a farsi male quando si è infortunato Abate se ha giocato in tutte le partite in Confederations, tranne con la Spagna forse?
L'anno scorso ci sono stati pochi infortunati, è vero.
Quello che mi lascia terribilmente perplesso non è nemmeno il numero degli infortunati ma la gestione degli stessi. Il caso di De Sciglio è emblematico a riguardo. El Shaarawy si è capito cos'ha? Balotelli cosa si è fatto? Boh, aleggia sempre un alone di mistero sugli infortuni. L'unica cosa certa è che anche per un taglietto ad un dito stanno fuori 2 settimane. Non mi sembra normale questa situazione. Gli infortuni possono sempre capitare, sia chiaro, ma non così tanti ed in questo modo.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Ottobre 2013)

Uno può dire tutto, ma che Allegri non abbia poteri, rilevanza, sulle scelte del suo staff atletico, è grottesco. Tutti sanno che il capo dello staff atletico, è lo stesso allenatore.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Ottobre 2013)

Sempre a dire le solite cose, ma vattene


----------



## arcanum (19 Ottobre 2013)

Siete stati capaci di fraintendere e manipolare praticamente ogni cosa che ho detto, complimenti 

Nel frattempo Suma (lo so, stiamo parlando di Suma) ha elencato gli ultimi infortuni ripetendo cronologicamente (non badate alle sue considerazioni) gli infortuni in casa Milan e vedrete come il sottoscritto aveva ragione riguardo chi e quando si è infortunato, ossia tutti durante o al ritorno dalla Nazionale. Non sono solo due come diceva qualcuno.

Per il discorso acquisti ditemi come Allegri avrebbe potuto far uscire alla società più soldi poi. Matri anche per me una fesseria, però ha avuto ragione a chiedere un'altra punta affidabile (e Matri per quanto lo stiamo odiando tutti, me compreso, in Italia sarebbe una delle migliori punte se vediamo fino allo scorso anno)...a centrocampo negli ultimi anni come ho detto abbiam speso solo per DeJong e poche briciole, con quel "budget" non so cosa avremmo potuto aver di meglio....idem per i centrali di difesa


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Ottobre 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Siete stati capaci di fraintendere e manipolare praticamente ogni cosa che ho detto, complimenti
> 
> Nel frattempo Suma (lo so, stiamo parlando di Suma) ha elencato gli ultimi infortuni ripetendo cronologicamente (non badate alle sue considerazioni) gli infortuni in casa Milan e vedrete come il sottoscritto aveva ragione riguardo chi e quando si è infortunato, ossia tutti durante o al ritorno dalla Nazionale. Non sono solo due come diceva qualcuno.
> 
> Per il discorso acquisti ditemi come Allegri avrebbe potuto far uscire alla società più soldi poi. Matri anche per me una fesseria, però ha avuto ragione a chiedere un'altra punta affidabile (e Matri per quanto lo stiamo odiando tutti, me compreso, in Italia sarebbe una delle migliori punte se vediamo fino allo scorso anno)...a centrocampo negli ultimi anni come ho detto abbiam speso solo per DeJong e poche briciole, con quel "budget" non so cosa avremmo potuto aver di meglio....idem per i centrali di difesa



Rispetto le opinioni di tutti, ma come si fa a trovare ancora attenunati al caciucco?


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Ottobre 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Siete stati capaci di fraintendere e manipolare praticamente ogni cosa che ho detto, complimenti
> 
> Nel frattempo Suma (lo so, stiamo parlando di Suma) ha elencato gli ultimi infortuni ripetendo cronologicamente (non badate alle sue considerazioni) gli infortuni in casa Milan e vedrete come il sottoscritto aveva ragione riguardo chi e quando si è infortunato, ossia tutti durante o al ritorno dalla Nazionale. Non sono solo due come diceva qualcuno.
> 
> Per il discorso acquisti ditemi come Allegri avrebbe potuto far uscire alla società più soldi poi. Matri anche per me una fesseria, però ha avuto ragione a chiedere un'altra punta affidabile (e Matri per quanto lo stiamo odiando tutti, me compreso, in Italia sarebbe una delle migliori punte se vediamo fino allo scorso anno)...a centrocampo negli ultimi anni come ho detto abbiam speso solo per DeJong e poche briciole, con quel "budget" non so cosa avremmo potuto aver di meglio....idem per i centrali di difesa


Stai trovando alibi incomprensibili. Il caciucco ha tantissime colpe, dal fare una preparazione a penide di augello, causa dei 300 infortuni (se un giocatore si fa male nel corso del ritiro della nazionale, è soprattutto colpa sua, cioè che in un giorno o 2 Prandelli può fare sti danni), al NON gioco della squadra, al fatto che ci fa considerare il Milan, che buona squadra per la serie A, una delle peggiori squadre del campionato. Posso continuare, tipo l'organizzazione a random sui piazzari etc. Suvvia.


----------



## Albijol (19 Ottobre 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo Suma (lo so, stiamo parlando di Suma)



.


----------



## Jino (19 Ottobre 2013)

Bel editoriale di Serafini, su Allegri dice:

_"...servirebbero le attenzioni del Silvio Berlusconi di una volta, un mercato credibile e *un allenatore saldo*. *Allegri non lo è: con tutte le sue colpe*, l’estate scorsa è stato sottoposto a un *trattamento farsesco da parte della Presidenza* che non ha mai nascosto il suo ostracismo, non gli ha messo a disposizione una rosa competitiva nonostante il colpevole spaccio di droghe mediatiche (“Siamo da scudetto”, “Siamo a posto così”), ha finito per *screditarlo davanti a uno spogliatoio fragile, senza carattere, personalità, carisma* in cui l’unica ricchezza – che ne certifica la confusione - sono i capitani e le rispettive fasce scambiate sul braccio come figurine. *Allegri non è stato supportato in alcun modo da Berlusconi, inchiodato alla panchina solo da fattori meramente legati al goloso risparmio di una liquidazione e di un nuovo ingaggio*. Con tutte le sue colpe, che nel caos tecnico e tattico si stanno moltiplicando partita dopo partita, Allegri non meritava di essere trattato in quel modo. *La sua inquietudine ha finito per minare l’ambiente interno e immediatamente periferico*, con spaccature in piccoli clan e infimi cabotaggi che minano la serenità di uno spogliatoio. Senza nemmeno dover approfondire le questioni del gioco, del carattere, dell’organizzazione in campo di una squadra che non ha nessuno di questi requisiti per risollevarsi da sola._"


----------



## Corpsegrinder (19 Ottobre 2013)

Comunque è un genio: ha fatto una preparazione finalizzata a rompere tutti i giocatori,in modo tale da avere l'alibi delle assenze.


----------



## arcanum (19 Ottobre 2013)

Serafini fa una critica alla presidenza comunque che non ha supportato/sopportato l'allenatore.

Comunque cari figli di Zamparini io non parlo più di Allegri con voi, è una perdita di tempo totale.
Chiedetevi cosa farebbe il vostro allenatore preferito, qualunque esso sia, se non avesse il sostegno della società, dei giocatori scarsi a parametro zero/prestito e mille infortuni (ripeto, lo scorso anno non ci furono infortuni col SUO staff) che ti portano a giocare con Matri, Robinho e Birsa....calcio spettacolo?
Illusi.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (19 Ottobre 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Serafini fa una critica alla presidenza comunque che non ha supportato/sopportato l'allenatore.
> 
> Comunque cari figli di Zamparini io non parlo più di Allegri con voi, è una perdita di tempo totale.
> Chiedetevi cosa farebbe il vostro allenatore preferito, qualunque esso sia, se non avesse il sostegno della società, dei giocatori scarsi a parametro zero/prestito e mille infortuni (ripeto, lo scorso anno non ci furono infortuni col SUO staff) che ti portano a giocare con Matri, Robinho e Birsa....calcio spettacolo?
> Illusi.



Noi saremo pure figli di Zamparini ma te mi sa che sei un amico/parente stretto di Allegri


----------



## Hammer (19 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Bel editoriale di Serafini, su Allegri dice:
> 
> _"...servirebbero le attenzioni del Silvio Berlusconi di una volta, un mercato credibile e *un allenatore saldo*. *Allegri non lo è: con tutte le sue colpe*, l’estate scorsa è stato sottoposto a un *trattamento farsesco da parte della Presidenza* che non ha mai nascosto il suo ostracismo, non gli ha messo a disposizione una rosa competitiva nonostante il colpevole spaccio di droghe mediatiche (“Siamo da scudetto”, “Siamo a posto così”), ha finito per *screditarlo davanti a uno spogliatoio fragile, senza carattere, personalità, carisma* in cui l’unica ricchezza – che ne certifica la confusione - sono i capitani e le rispettive fasce scambiate sul braccio come figurine. *Allegri non è stato supportato in alcun modo da Berlusconi, inchiodato alla panchina solo da fattori meramente legati al goloso risparmio di una liquidazione e di un nuovo ingaggio*. Con tutte le sue colpe, che nel caos tecnico e tattico si stanno moltiplicando partita dopo partita, Allegri non meritava di essere trattato in quel modo. *La sua inquietudine ha finito per minare l’ambiente interno e immediatamente periferico*, con spaccature in piccoli clan e infimi cabotaggi che minano la serenità di uno spogliatoio. Senza nemmeno dover approfondire le questioni del gioco, del carattere, dell’organizzazione in campo di una squadra che non ha nessuno di questi requisiti per risollevarsi da sola._"



Ottima descrizione della situazione attuale.


----------



## iceman. (19 Ottobre 2013)

Allegri non è stato supportato in alcun modo da Berlusconi, inchiodato alla panchina solo da fattori meramente legati al goloso risparmio di una liquidazione e di un nuovo ingaggio


Ci mancherebbe che non lo abbia supportato, con quei pochi soldi che ci sono si mette a chiedere astori,matri,lazzari, ROTFL, poi non credo minimamente che il problema sia la liquidazione , i soldi ci son sempre stati, è GALLIANI che lo vuole anche a letto con se...
"l'allenatore del cuore" cit...

GALLIANI-ALLEGRI il Male assoluto.


----------



## Andrea89 (19 Ottobre 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Serafini fa una critica alla presidenza comunque che non ha supportato/sopportato l'allenatore.
> 
> Comunque cari figli di Zamparini io non parlo più di Allegri con voi, è una perdita di tempo totale.
> Chiedetevi cosa farebbe il vostro allenatore preferito, qualunque esso sia, se non avesse il sostegno della società, dei giocatori scarsi a parametro zero/prestito e mille infortuni (ripeto, lo scorso anno non ci furono infortuni col SUO staff) che ti portano a giocare con Matri, Robinho e Birsa....calcio spettacolo?
> Illusi.


Tra calcio spettacolo ed il nulla assoluto c'è un abisso.
Gioco zero anche con squadre nettamente inferiori alla nostra, risultati striminziti e spesso fortunati.Caos, casualità, palla a Balotelli sperando che sia in giornata e che si inventi qualcosa...


----------



## #Dodo90# (19 Ottobre 2013)

Kakà ala, ditemi che lo fa apposta vi prego...


----------



## peppe75 (19 Ottobre 2013)

bravo...oggi ha azzeccato la formazione...speriamo continui così..martedì sarà un bel banco di prova!


----------



## Principe (19 Ottobre 2013)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> bravo...oggi ha azzeccato la formazione...speriamo continui così..martedì sarà un bel banco di prova!



A haha Matri titolare e ha azzeccato la formazione ? Ma l'hai vista la partita ?


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Ottobre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Kakà ala, ditemi che lo fa apposta vi prego...



Lui legge MW e ci vuole far morire tutti.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Ottobre 2013)

Per me rema contro, comunque.


----------



## folletto (20 Ottobre 2013)

Chissà se ha finalmente capito che Abbiati non è più un portiere


----------



## SuperMilan (20 Ottobre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> A haha Matri titolare e ha azzeccato la formazione ? Ma l'hai vista la partita ?



A parte alcuni errori che ha comunque fatto, ma chi avrebbe dovuto giocare per te al posto di Matri? Lol


----------



## ed.vedder77 (20 Ottobre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Kakà ala, ditemi che lo fa apposta vi prego...



Stesso mio pensiero....non vedo l ora sto tedio finisca


----------



## Snape (20 Ottobre 2013)

No ma continua pure a far giocare Abbiati, tranquillo. Che grande allenatore.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (20 Ottobre 2013)

Grazie ancora per aver chiesto Matri.

ps: che grande partita che ha fatto ieri Lazzari. E dire che nel primo anno voleva cacciare Ronaldinho per mettere questo qui. E c'è anche gente che dice che la colpa è di Berlusconi che non gli da un budget da 60 milioni e carta bianca. Con questo qui nel ruolo di Manager alla Wenger,saremmo già retrocessi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Ottobre 2013)

RAGAZZI ha appena detto che preferisce il muratore di Muntari al posto di Poli.. questo si droga PESANTE ..


----------



## smallball (21 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> RAGAZZI ha appena detto che preferisce il muratore di Muntari al posto di Poli.. questo si droga PESANTE ..


agghiacciante...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Ottobre 2013)

Deve andarsene, ha fallito ormai. 

La chicca sul fatto di preferire Muntari a Poli è da pazzi... 

Via il prima possibile, non mi interessa chi arrivi, ma la qualità in campo voglio vederla. Vanno almeno schierati i giocatori di qualità che abbiamo, poi si cerca l'equilibrio. Non puoi cercare l'equilibrio coi muratori in campo, in quel modo ci riesco pure io a trovare l'equilibrio. Una grande squadra prima di tutto pensa a offendere, non a difendere.


----------



## Frikez (21 Ottobre 2013)

Non c'è di meglio in giro (cit.)

Chissà quante altre volte dovremo sentire questa scusa, o che la rosa a disposizione è da undicesimo posto.


----------



## DexMorgan (21 Ottobre 2013)

Ragazzi non ci sono più scuse, non ha una scusante che sia una. Dalla preparazione, al gioco, agli infortuni. ***** non ne ha azzeccata UNA!

Se i nostri vanno in nazionale e si spaccano, SOLO I NOSTRI!, un motivo c'è.
Se pure l'Atalanta gioca meglio di noi, che ci basiamo solo sul singolo, un motivo c'è.

E' un cancro, punto e basta, spero si levi dalle balle al più presto.


----------



## DevilAway (21 Ottobre 2013)

Rimpiango persino Terim, almeno c'era un'idea di gioco...


----------



## Principe (21 Ottobre 2013)

Il bello e' che c'è ancora gente che lo giustifica , e' una capra


----------



## iceman. (21 Ottobre 2013)

Il mio odio nei suoi confronti è talmente aldio che ormai mi irrita qualsiasi cosa faccia, ogni inizio partita lo riprendono con quel sorriso da rintontito...mamma che nervoso.


----------



## Principe (21 Ottobre 2013)

Io esulterò come se avessimo vinto mezzo scudetto quando farà le valigie


----------



## folletto (21 Ottobre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Io esulterò come se avessimo vinto mezzo scudetto quando farà le valigie



Sperando che si porti via anche i suoi cessi preferiti


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Ottobre 2013)

Partendo dal presupposto che avremmo perso lo stesso 4-0 l'anno scorso, nessun allenatore, Allegri a parte, contro il Barcellona avrebbe fatto giocare Constant al posto di De Sciglio per la maggior esperienza internazionale (d'altronde Constant giocava nel Real Chievid), sapendo che la squadra avrebbe dovuto solamente difendersi e Mattia difende 10 volte meglio di Constant. Per domani sera, le dichiarazioni che ha rilasciato oggi le trovo davvero tragicomiche. Ma vi pare normale che un allenatore dica che giocherà titolare Muntari perché Poli a differenza del ghanese gioca bene anche a partita in corso? Poi, sia chiaro, possiamo vincere domani senza i nostri giocatori migliori così come sicuramente perderemmo anche con tutti i titolari. A centrocampo già abbiamo pochissima qualità, poi Poli è in un buon momento ed è forse l'unico (forse più di Montolivo) ad abbinare quantità e qualità. Non ho davvero parole. Magari avrà ragione e Muntari farà il gol partita, ma in una rosa già con poca qualità (quasi nulla) preferire Muntari a Poli è un'eresia.


----------



## iceman. (21 Ottobre 2013)

Ehhh ma non gli comprano Cristiano Ronaldo, Benzema, Iniesta....

Daiiiiiiiiiiiiii va beneeeeeee bravoooooooooo dai dai dai


----------



## Tobi (21 Ottobre 2013)

Lui sarebbe capace di far non-giocare anche il barca o il bayern


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Ottobre 2013)

All'esonero di Allegri faccio il carosello; e non scherzo.


----------



## Jino (21 Ottobre 2013)

Nessun esonero, scadenza naturale del contratto 30 giugno prossimo


----------



## arcanum (22 Ottobre 2013)

Su Muntari al posto di Poli son d'accordo con voi, è una scelta tattica discutibilissima. 
L'unico motivo per cui preferire il kebabbaro è che sa già che si alterneranno i due (anche perchè Muntari non reggerebbe tutta la partita, già contro l'undinese è uscito stremato), quindi meglio Poli a partita in corso che viceversa....se però la scelta è dettata da questo motivo voglio Poli almeno tutto il secondo tempo e non all'89esimo.

Kakà esterno non penso lo farebbe giocare, piuttosto immagino un utilizzo quasi alla Boateng, ossia che parte sulla trequarti ma con la possibilità di attaccare sia frontalmente, giocando di sponda con gli attaccanti, che sulla fascia.
Ad ogni modo partirà Birsa titolare....e a tal proposito bisogna ammettere che Allegri ha fatto bene a credere in lui nonostante, seppur megarimaneggiati, avevamo altre soluzioni lì davanti (Matri-Robinho-Niang, Montolivo-Robinho-Matri, Montolivo-Matri-Niang)


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Ottobre 2013)

sto cesso non ha capito nulla.. questa sera dovevano giocare con Poli Monto de jong a centrocampo davanti balo kaka e birsa


----------



## 666psycho (22 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> sto cesso non ha capito nulla.. questa sera dovevano giocare con Poli Monto de jong a centrocampo davanti balo kaka e birsa



sinceramente non rischierei balotelli dal primo minuto...tanto con o senza, il Barcellona é nettamente superiore...


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Ottobre 2013)

666psycho ha scritto:


> sinceramente non rischierei balotelli dal primo minuto...tanto con o senza, il Barcellona é nettamente superiore...


concordo , ma l'alternativa è Matrire


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Ottobre 2013)

Quando arriva il giorno in cui se ne andrà?


----------



## Snape (22 Ottobre 2013)

Stasera l'ha preparata bene, caricando bene anche la squadra, cosa più unica che rara. Speriamo continui cosi, anche se dubito fortemente. Diciamo che queste partite, come Milan-Barca, si preparano da sole.


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Ottobre 2013)

Preparata bene? Ha cercato solo di non prenderle, senza un Kakà così non avremmo mai superato la metà campo e lui lo mette terzino. Cosa ha in zucca questo quì?


----------



## iceman. (22 Ottobre 2013)

Una cosa bisogna dirla, è più bravo a preparare questo genere di partite che non le altre, peccato che tracciando una linea , su 50 ne prepara bene 5. 

Ma giocarle così tutte quante?


----------



## iceman. (22 Ottobre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Preparata bene? Ha cercato solo di non prenderle, senza un Kakà così non avremmo mai superato la metà campo e lui lo mette terzino. Cosa ha in zucca questo quì?



Mah non credo che abbia detto a Kakà di fare il terzino, è Constant che è scarso, sempre fuori posizione...


----------



## Jino (22 Ottobre 2013)

Beh, a San Siro ha sempre messo in crisi il Barca, direi che ha imparato a prepararle bene queste partite. Kakà ha fatto il quinto di centrocampo, c'erano alternative?! Doveva lasciarlo di davanti assieme a Robinho ad aspettar palloni? Il Barca si batte cosi, non ci sono alternative, sopratutto in virtù dei nostri evidenti limiti.


----------



## Jino (22 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Mah non credo che abbia detto a Kakà di fare il terzino, è Constant che è scarso, sempre fuori posizione...



Non è che deve fare il terzino, solo che Dani Alves è suo, se gioca sempre in attacco è ovvio che Kakà seguendolo debba giocare basso.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Ottobre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Quando arriva il giorno in cui se ne andrà?



ti prego spiegami quali colpe avrebbe sulla partita di stasera


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Ottobre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Preparata bene? Ha cercato solo di non prenderle, senza un Kakà così non avremmo mai superato la metà campo e lui lo mette terzino. Cosa ha in zucca questo quì?



ma se con mourinho ETO'O faceva il terzino...ma per favore...


----------



## andre (22 Ottobre 2013)

Lo si critica pure dopo un pareggio col Barca. Stasera ha azzeccato tutto, formazione, cambi e tattica.


----------



## iceman. (22 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non è che deve fare il terzino, solo che Dani Alves è suo, se gioca sempre in attacco è ovvio che Kakà seguendolo debba giocare basso.



Cioè Kakà aveva il compito di marcare Dani Alves? Questo Kakà appena rientrante?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Ottobre 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> Lo si critica pure dopo un pareggio col Barca. Stasera ha azzeccato tutto, formazione, cambi e tattica.



criticare allegri ormai è una disciplina olimpica,si dice che alle prossime olimpiadi sarà presente


----------



## iceman. (22 Ottobre 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> Lo si critica pure dopo un pareggio col Barca. Stasera ha azzeccato tutto, formazione, cambi e tattica.



Una partita , anzi due contando quella dell'anno scorso, non cancellano le altre 70\80 giocate di fango.


----------



## andre (22 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Cioè Kakà aveva il compito di marcare Dani Alves? Questo Kakà appena rientrante?



E cosa doveva fare? Se gioca deve marcare, non è che può stare in campo a pascolare.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Una partita , anzi due contando quella dell'anno scorso, non cancellano le altre 70\80 giocate di fango.



ma almeno stasera le critiche si possono risparmiare,è come se vado nel topic di mexes e lo critico per le cappellate passate quando stasera non ha sbagliato nulla.



andre ha scritto:


> E cosa doveva fare? Se gioca deve marcare, non è che può stare in campo a pascolare.


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Ottobre 2013)

Sa che Kakà sta bene e lo mette a fare tutta la fascia invece di tenerlo fresco per le ripartenze? Come fai a vincere giocando così, se non sculando? I cambi sono sempre finalizzati al non prenderle. Sulla tattica è stato perfetto a metà, non si va avanti giocando a non prenderle, bisogna pensare anche a ripartire

Se l'obiettivo del Milan è non prenderle...


----------



## iceman. (22 Ottobre 2013)

Io ho detto che l'ha preparata bene, vediamo gli altri haters cosa ne pensano..


----------



## iceman. (22 Ottobre 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> E cosa doveva fare? Se gioca deve marcare, non è che può stare in campo a pascolare.



Ah buono a sapersi, al camp nou mettiamo Balotelli su Busquets.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Ottobre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Sa che Kakà sta bene e lo mette a fare tutta la fascia invece di tenerlo fresco per le ripartenze? Come fai a vincere giocando così, se non sculando? I cambi sono sempre finalizzati al non prenderle. Sulla tattica è stato perfetto a metà, non si va avanti giocando a non prenderle, bisogna pensare anche a ripartire
> 
> Se l'obiettivo del Milan è non prenderle...



allora qui è un problema di mentalità,perchè se kakà non rientrava(e ha recuperato un marea di palloni in fase di non possesso) forse ne prendevamo altri 3(visto che oggi constant pensava alle vacche svizzere)...se voi volete un milan che se la giochi all'attacco con il barcellona andate a lementarvi con il berlusca e con il pelato...robe da pazzi


----------



## 2515 (22 Ottobre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Sa che Kakà sta bene e lo mette a fare tutta la fascia invece di tenerlo fresco per le ripartenze? Come fai a vincere giocando così, se non sculando? I cambi sono sempre finalizzati al non prenderle. Sulla tattica è stato perfetto a metà, non si va avanti giocando a non prenderle, bisogna pensare anche a ripartire
> 
> Se l'obiettivo del Milan è non prenderle...



ti darei ragione se non fosse che avrebbe significato Constant e Muntari contro Sanchez e Dani Alves, con Messi che si allargava pure.


----------



## andre (22 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ah buono a sapersi, al camp nou mettiamo Balotelli su Busquets.



Cosa c'entra?


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Io ho detto che l'ha preparata bene, vediamo gli altri haters cosa ne pensano..


Da quando c'è lui ha giocato col barca 7 volte con oggi...a furia di giocarci una partita l'azzecchi anzi... l'anno scorso abbiamo vinto dopo partite senza vittorie contro di loro...


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Ottobre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Sa che Kakà sta bene e lo mette a fare tutta la fascia invece di tenerlo fresco per le ripartenze? Come fai a vincere giocando così, se non sculando? I cambi sono sempre finalizzati al non prenderle. Sulla tattica è stato perfetto a metà, non si va avanti giocando a non prenderle, bisogna pensare anche a ripartire
> 
> Se l'obiettivo del Milan è non prenderle...



Dai, stasera palesemente non dovevamo prenderle. Cosa speri di fare contro il Barcellona? Più che altro sono loro che non ti fanno ripartire. Se riparti e per caso perdi palla con tre passaggi sono in porta.


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Ottobre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> ti darei ragione se non fosse che avrebbe significato Constant e Muntari contro Sanchez e Dani Alves, con Messi che si allargava pure.


Ma metti un altro a fare il lavoro sporco, non metti l'unico che può combinare qualcosa di buono in avanti. Se ci fossero stati Balo ed ElSha posso capire un 4-3-3 con Kakà ala, ma non quando in avanti hai Robinho e Birsa.

La tattica di questa sera era "puntiamo allo 0-0, se poi sculiamo meglio..."


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Ottobre 2013)

Oggi non ha fatto danni. E' già molto.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Da quando c'è lui ha giocato col barca 7 volte con oggi...a furia di giocarci una partita l'azzecchi anzi... l'anno scorso abbiamo vinto dopo partite senza vittorie contro di loro...



non credo che l'albinoleffe(con tutto il rispetto) se giocasse 7 partite col barça in 3 anni riesca a vincerne una e pareggiarne 3


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Ottobre 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Dai, stasera palesemente non dovevamo prenderle. Cosa speri di fare contro il Barcellona? Più che altro sono loro che non ti fanno ripartire. Se riparti e per caso perdi palla con tre passaggi sono in porta.



Ma la strategia era giusta, ma devi pensare anche a come colpirli e non puoi farlo sacrificando l'unico buono che hai davanti...


----------



## iceman. (22 Ottobre 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> Cosa c'entra?



Spiegami perché Kakà doveva marcare Alves? Un giocatore offensivo deve pensare ad attaccare non a difendere


----------



## pennyhill (22 Ottobre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Da quando c'è lui ha giocato col barca 7 volte con oggi...a furia di giocarci una partita l'azzecchi anzi... l'anno scorso abbiamo vinto dopo partite senza vittorie contro di loro...



Neil Lennon fa sempre bella figura con il barsà, prendiamolo.


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Spiegami perché Kakà doveva marcare Alves? Un giocatore offensivo deve pensare ad attaccare non a difendere



Perchè nel calcio moderno, e in particolare col Barcellona, se non difendi in 11 ne prendi tanti.


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Ottobre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Ma la strategia era giusta, ma devi pensare anche a come colpirli e non puoi farlo sacrificando l'unico buono che hai davanti...



Lo so, ma secondo me sono proprio loro che li tengono lì. Nel 2011 2012 Seedorf, dopo il 2-2 a Barcellona, disse che la partita l'avevano preparata cercando di andare a prenderli alti.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Spiegami perché Kakà doveva marcare Alves? Un giocatore offensivo deve pensare ad attaccare non a difendere



per lo stesso tuo ragionamento,eto'o non doveva tornare in difesa con l'inter così come non dovrebbe farlo elsha,così come lo fanno tutti i giocatori del dortmund,così come lo fa mandzukic o robben o ribery o muller. Così come fanno un pò tutte le squadre del mondo...soprattutto le più forti e quelle che hanno il gioco più bello da vedere,si attacca e si difende tutti insieme.


----------



## iceman. (22 Ottobre 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Perchè nel calcio moderno, e in particolare col Barcellona, se non difendi in 11 ne prendi tanti.



E questo lavoro lo fai fare a Kakà?


----------



## iceman. (22 Ottobre 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> per lo stesso tuo ragionamento,eto'o non doveva tornare in difesa con l'inter così come non dovrebbe farlo elsha,così come lo fanno tutti i giocatori del dortmund,così come lo fa mandzukic o robben o ribery o muller. Così come fanno un pò tutte le squadre del mondo...soprattutto le più forti e quelle che hanno il gioco più bello da vedere,si attacca e si difende tutti insieme.



Posso capire se lo fai fare ad el sharaawy ma non a kakà


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> E questo lavoro lo fai fare a Kakà?



non si tratta di kakà o birsa,ci fosse stato anche maradona o van basten o gullit o schiattarella,è una cosa che dovevano fare,altrimenti oggi ne prendevamo 4 a maggior ragione visto che constant non ci stava capendo nulla




iceman. ha scritto:


> Posso capire se lo fai fare ad el sharaawy ma non a kakà



e la differenza sarebbe?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Ottobre 2013)

Non vedo suoi meriti stasera ne demeriti.


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> E questo lavoro lo fai fare a Kakà?



Allora lo metti in panchina. Non c'è scelta. Il calcio oggi non consente, a grandissimi livelli, di perdere giocatori senza compiti difensivi. per questo critichiamo Balotelli quando non da una mano in copertura, per questo Kakà stasera ha dovuto fare ciò che ha fatto.


----------



## dyablo65 (22 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Spiegami perché Kakà doveva marcare Alves? Un giocatore offensivo deve pensare ad attaccare non a difendere



perche' kaka' prendeva forse 10 palloni e dani alves 200 con conseguente squilibrio tattico perche costant doveva ogni volta coprirne 2

mi duole dirlo ma questa sera allegri non ha sbagliato INCREDIBILMENTE nulla.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Ottobre 2013)

Comunque rimango dell'idea che questo Milan non viene sfruttato al 100%, con un altro allenatore non staremo in quella posizione in classifica oscena...

Dovremmo stare attaccati alla Roma, rube e Napoli... ed invece stiamo anni luce.
Boh è una tassa imho


----------



## iceman. (22 Ottobre 2013)

Quindi dal momento che si difende e si attacca insieme , se piqué sale palla al piede , balotelli lo deve marcare?


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Ottobre 2013)

Ogni tanto manda a scuola tutti, certo che regalare due mesi ogni anno proprio non si può


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Ottobre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Ogni tanto manda a scuola tutti*, certo che regalare due mesi ogni anno proprio non si può



A lezione di " Come non si deve allenare una squadra", se poi un 1-1 è un capolavoro tecnico-tattico abbiamo una concezione differente del calcio.
Io giudico solo che senza sto coso eravamo tranquillamente tra le prime 4 posizioni.


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Ottobre 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> non si tratta di kakà o birsa,ci fosse stato anche maradona o van basten o gullit o schiattarella,è una cosa che dovevano fare,altrimenti oggi ne prendevamo 4 a maggior ragione visto che constant non ci stava capendo nulla
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La differenza è che con un Kakà fresco puoi pensare di portare a termine un contropiede, con Robinho no. Non puoi parlare del Borussia, del Bayern o dell'Inter quando in panchina hai Allegri. Eto'o tornava ma giocava in una squadra con Snejder, Milito e Pandev che sanno portare un contropiede, non con Birsa e Robinho.

Se l'obiettivo era lo 0-0, partita perfetta. Ma deve dirlo che si puntava allo 0-0, perchè non puoi dire che abbiamo giocato di contropiede quando il miglior contropiedista faceva il terzino


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Quindi dal momento che si difende e si attacca insieme , se piqué sale palla al piede , balotelli lo deve marcare?



Certo, il suo compito doveva essere quello di bloccare avanzate di Piquè. Non seguendolo certamente, ma piazzandoglisi davanti cercando di costringerlo a passare la palla, che se fosse arrivata a Mascherano e lui avesse cercato di partire palla al piede a sua volta il pressing lo avrebbe fatto la mezzala destra (Montolivo), con Birsa che copriva le avanzate di Adriano, Abate su Neymar e de Jong a coprire eventuali buchi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> A lezione di " Come non si deve allenare una squadra", se poi un 1-1 è un capolavoro tecnico-tattico abbiamo una concezione differente del calcio.
> Io giudico solo che senza sto coso eravamo tranquillamente tra le prime 4 posizioni.



Se se se

L'1-1 contro i marziani con i due più forti acciaccati e il terzo rotto invece è un fatto


----------



## Belfast Boy (22 Ottobre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Stasera l'ha preparata bene, caricando bene anche la squadra, cosa più unica che rara. Speriamo continui cosi, anche se dubito fortemente. Diciamo che queste partite, come Milan-Barca, si preparano da sole.



Quoto. Già aver tenuto Matri in panca è un passo in avanti. Inoltre ha compiuto i cambi giusti, seppur quasi obbligati tra infortunati e precarie condizione atletiche, ma non diamolo per scontato.
Quindi per QUESTA SERA: bravo
Se proprio voglio trovare un neo...andavano preparate meglio le palle inattive che il barcellona, pieno di nanerottoli (piquet a parte) soffre tantissimo


----------



## andre (22 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Quindi dal momento che si difende e si attacca insieme , se piqué sale palla al piede , balotelli lo deve marcare?



Balotelli ha un altro ruolo e comunque sì, col Barca deve andare pressare il portatore di palla. Infatti oggi difendeva e stava dietro la linea della palla quando è entrato.


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Ottobre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ogni tanto manda a scuola tutti, certo che regalare due mesi ogni anno proprio non si può



LOL, a scuola de che?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Ottobre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se se se
> 
> L'1-1 contro i marziani con i due più forti acciaccati e il terzo rotto invece è un fatto



Non ho detto che è un risultato negativo assolutamente ma non che è un risultato per cui si può dire che manda a scuola tutti.


----------



## iceman. (22 Ottobre 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Certo, il suo compito doveva essere quello di bloccare avanzate di Piquè. Non seguendolo certamente, ma piazzandoglisi davanti cercando di costringerlo a passare la palla, che se fosse arrivata a Mascherano e lui avesse cercato di partire palla al piede a sua volta il pressing lo avrebbe fatto la mezzala destra (Montolivo), con Birsa che copriva le avanzate di Adriano, Abate su Neymar e de Jong a coprire eventuali buchi.



Non mi trovi d'accordo ma va bene lo stesso


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Ottobre 2013)

Scusate, ma secondo voi quali dovrebbero essere stati i compiti di Kakà in fase di non possesso? Stare sempre e comunque avanti?


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Non mi trovi d'accordo ma va bene lo stesso



Per carità, ognuno ha le sue idee ;-)


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Quindi dal momento che si difende e si attacca insieme , se piqué sale palla al piede , balotelli lo deve marcare?



per quanto mi riguarda si,certo non deve venire nella nostra area(e comunque lo potrebbe fare) ma almeno contrastarlo,dargli fastidio devi farlo,perchè altrimenti nella fase di non possesso sei in svantaggio numerico,balotelli si prende le migliori bestemmie dal sottoscritto perchè quando la palla la hanno i difensori avversari non si degna di fare uno scatto verso di loro.


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non ho detto che è un risultato negativo assolutamente ma non che è un risultato per cui si può dire che manda a scuola tutti.



Appunto, e l'allenatore dell'Osasuna allora che ha fatto? Li ha mandati tutti all'università?


----------



## iceman. (22 Ottobre 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> per quanto mi riguarda si,certo non deve venire nella nostra area(e comunque lo potrebbe fare) ma almeno contrastarlo,dargli fastidio devi farlo,perchè altrimenti nella fase di non possesso sei in svantaggio numerico,balotelli si prende le migliori bestemmie dal sottoscritto *perchè quando la palla la hanno i difensori avversari non si degna di fare uno scatto verso di loro*.



Beh questo è uno dei motivi principali per il quale se al 90' gli arriva un pallone in profondità scatta a pieni ritmi quasi non sentisse la fatica.


----------



## 2515 (22 Ottobre 2013)

Sinceramente.. Avrei voluto rivedere la partita con questi giocatori:

De Sciglio al posto di Constant.
Elsha al posto di Birsa.
Balo in campo dall'inizio al posto di Binho.
Kakà non rientrante da infortunio.


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Ottobre 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Scusate, ma secondo voi quali dovrebbero essere stati i compiti di Kakà in fase di non possesso? Stare sempre e comunque avanti?



Non certo correre dietro a Dani Alves, Sanchez e Messi. Lo tieni più alto possibile e cerchi di sfruttare le sue qualità nelle ripartenze. Robinho lì davanti a cosa è servito? Sinceramente non mi aspettavo un Kakà così, ma Allegri lo vede ogni giorno. Metti Robinho o Poli a correre dietro agli altri


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Ottobre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> La differenza è che con un Kakà fresco puoi pensare di portare a termine un contropiede, con Robinho no. Non puoi parlare del Borussia, del Bayern o dell'Inter quando in panchina hai Allegri. Eto'o tornava ma giocava in una squadra con Snejder, Milito e Pandev che sanno portare un contropiede, non con Birsa e Robinho.
> 
> Se l'obiettivo era lo 0-0, partita perfetta. Ma deve dirlo che si puntava allo 0-0, perchè non puoi dire che abbiamo giocato di contropiede quando il miglior contropiedista faceva il terzino



ma t pensi che kakà in progressione sia ancora inafferrabile come quello di 4-5 anni fa? per quanto mi riguarda come contropiedista è migliore binho(mia personale opinione) ma anche se fosse come dici tu,da solo che cosa doveva fare una volt ain contropiede? visto che appunto hai robinho e birsa come compagni di reparto?

e poi volete tanto vincere con il barcellona con una squadra mezza in infermeria e piena di mezze ***** però poi siete bravi a dire che non possiamo replicare il il borussia il bayern e l'inter di mourinho(per carità non vorrei mai avere il "non gioco" del portoghese)

si fa quel che si può con la squadra attuale,soprattutto contro una delle 3 più forti squadre al mondo,qesta è la mia conclusione,se vi aspettate di più andate a lamentarvi con chi non compra honda a 5 milioni o maher e felipe anderson a 8


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Ottobre 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Scusate, ma secondo voi quali dovrebbero essere stati i compiti di Kakà in fase di non possesso? Stare sempre e comunque avanti?



Non certo correre dietro a Dani Alves, Sanchez e Messi. Lo tieni più alto possibile e cerchi di sfruttare le sue qualità nelle ripartenze. Robinho lì davanti a cosa è servito? Sinceramente non mi aspettavo un Kakà così, ma Allegri lo vede ogni giorno. Metti Robinho o Poli a correre dietro agli altri, non Kakà. La partita l'ha preparata benissimo, ma sfruttando meglio le qualità di Kakà (che sta palesemente bene) si poteva costruire qualcosa in più. Magari non cambiava niente, ma almeno ci si provava di più


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Ottobre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Non certo correre dietro a Dani Alves, Sanchez e Messi. Lo tieni più alto possibile e cerchi di sfruttare le sue qualità nelle ripartenze. Robinho lì davanti a cosa è servito? Sinceramente non mi aspettavo un Kakà così, ma Allegri lo vede ogni giorno. Metti Robinho o Poli a correre dietro agli altri, non Kakà. La partita l'ha preparata benissimo, ma sfruttando meglio le qualità di Kakà (che sta palesemente bene) si poteva costruire qualcosa in più. Magari non cambiava niente, ma almeno ci si provava di più



Però poi ti trovavi Messi in uno contro uno con Constant, o Sanchez. Scusa se è poco.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Beh questo è uno dei motivi principali per il quale se al 90' gli arriva un pallone in profondità scatta a pieni ritmi quasi non sentisse la fatica.



intanto però ci siam presi 2 pere pe ril resto della partita...boh non so che dirvi,semplicement eintendiamo il calcio in modo diverso,questi sono discorsi che si potevano fare negli anni 80 e 90...ai giorni d'oggi secondo me sono discorsi che non possono e non devono esistere,amici come prima


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Ottobre 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> ma t pensi che kakà in progressione sia ancora inafferrabile come quello di 4-5 anni fa? per quanto mi riguarda come contropiedista è migliore binho(mia personale opinione) ma anche se fosse come dici tu,da solo che cosa doveva fare una volt ain contropiede? visto che appunto hai robinho e birsa come compagni di reparto?
> 
> e poi volete tanto vincere con il barcellona con una squadra mezza in infermeria e piena di mezze ***** però poi siete bravi a dire che non possiamo replicare il il borussia il bayern e l'inter di mourinho(per carità non vorrei mai avere il "non gioco" del portoghese)
> 
> si fa quel che si può con la squadra attuale,soprattutto contro una delle 3 più forti squadre al mondo,qesta è la mia conclusione,se vi aspettate di più andate a lamentarvi con chi non compra honda a 5 milioni o maher e felipe anderson a 8


Kakà partiva in contropiede dall'area di rigore con Binho fresco. Lo fa 1, 2, 3 volte ma poi inizia a non farcela più, ed infatti non siamo più ripartiti dopo i primi 30 minuti perchè Robinho da solo non è in grado di fare un contropiede


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Ottobre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Kakà partiva in contropiede dall'area di rigore con Binho fresco. Lo fa 1, 2, 3 volte ma poi inizia a non farcela più, ed infatti non siamo più ripartiti dopo i primi 30 minuti perchè Robinho da solo non è in grado di fare un contropiede



e allora robinho rimane avanti kakà doveva rimaner ein avanti e tutte le sovrapposizioni di alves sanchèz e messi andavano a buon fine,ne avremmo presi altri 4 e poi volevo proprio vedere il contropiede a cosa ti serviva...


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Ottobre 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Però poi ti trovavi Messi in uno contro uno con Constant, o Sanchez. Scusa se è poco.



Non hai capito. La tattica era giusta, ma non doveva essere Kakà a correre dietro agli altri. Metti Robinho, Poli o chi vuoi tu, ma se vuoi giocarti le poche possibilità di vittoria che hai non metti Kakà.

Che poi parliamo, ma l'omino in panchina ha messo Kakà ala anche sabato. Non vorrei che ci prendesse gusto....


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Ottobre 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> e allora robinho rimane avanti kakà doveva rimaner ein avanti e tutte le sovrapposizioni di alves sanchèz e messi andavano a buon fine,ne avremmo presi altri 4 e poi volevo proprio vedere il contropiede a cosa ti serviva...


Robinho o Poli a fare il lavoro di Kakà è fantascienza?Ci vuole Einstein per pensarlo?


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Ottobre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Non hai capito. La tattica era giusta, ma non doveva essere Kakà a correre dietro agli altri. Metti Robinho, Poli o chi vuoi tu, ma se vuoi giocarti le poche possibilità di vittoria che hai non metti Kakà.
> 
> Che poi parliamo, ma l'omino in panchina ha messo Kakà ala anche sabato. Non vorrei che ci prendesse gusto....



Ah ho capito, tu indicavi Robinho come ala sinistra. Il discorso ha già più senso.


----------



## folletto (23 Ottobre 2013)

Ma se un giorno avesse tutta la rosa a disposizione secondo voi come schiererebbe la squadra? Mi riferisco soprattutto all'attacco, con Kakà, Balo ed Elsha (e magari anche Honda) disponibili cosa ci combinerà il Troll partendo dal presupposto che, a quanto pare, non penserebbe a un 4-2-3-1? 4-3-1-2 "presidenziale" con Kakà dietro a Balo e Elsha / Matri / Pazzini?


----------



## prebozzio (23 Ottobre 2013)

La cosa triste è che sembra ci siano tifosi di un giocatore o dell'allenatore invece che della squadra. Si leggono argomentazioni orribili giusto per giustificare le solite trite e ritrite lodi o critiche, a seconda del partito di cui si fa parte. I topic di questa sezione sono quasi inutili, gli utenti scrivono sempre le stesse cose a prescindere da cosa è successo in campo.


----------



## Tobi (23 Ottobre 2013)

Contro il Barca ha capito come giocare.
Ha sbagliato i cambi pero. Robinho lo avrei lasciato ormai, Poli al posto di Kaka invece che il cesso di Emanuela


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Ottobre 2013)

Ha ragione chi dice che non è da lodare per questo pareggio, anche se nel complesso ieri Allegri ha fatto bene... ha fatto il suo, ne più ne meno...

certo dispiace sempre che in casa Milan ci siano dei tifosi che stiano godendo (o tirando un sospiro di sollievo) per il fatto che non abbiamo vinto nel giorno in cui qualcuno ha avuto l'idea geniale di aprire un topic senza senso per punzecchiare chi in questi anni ha dato fiducia al mister. 

Almeno sto pareggio accontenta tutti... speriamo di pareggiare anche al camp nou così non facciamo altre guerre interne


----------



## Dapone (23 Ottobre 2013)

ieri ha interpretato bene la partita e la squadra ha giocato molto bene.

proprio per questo, le partite contro verona, torino e bologna pesano ancora di più.

speriamo di aver imbroccato la strada giusta.


----------



## Albijol (23 Ottobre 2013)

Il Milan riesce a fare bella figura con il Barca (almeno a San Siro) perché il loro limite offensivo storico (calci di punizioni indiretti, colpi di testa) coincide con il nostro limite difensivo. E' per questo che bene o male non le prendiamo batoste da loro, non diamo i meriti ad Allegri che anzi ha fatto i soliti cambi a membro di segugio.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (23 Ottobre 2013)

Comunque,questa partita dimostra che la squadra ha delle potenzialità.
Non è vero,quindi,che "7 punti in 8 partite sono giustificati,perché siamo la squadra peggiore del campionato e pure il Verona è più forte di noi".


----------



## Canonista (23 Ottobre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Comunque,questa partita dimostra che la squadra ha delle potenzialità.
> Non è vero,quindi,che "7 punti in 8 partite sono giustificati,perché siamo la squadra peggiore del campionato e pure il Verona è più forte di noi".



No, giust'appunto perché, al di là dei limiti tecnici, abbiamo un allenatore che non capisce 'na mazza.


----------



## Jaqen (23 Ottobre 2013)

Secondo me, questo giro la squadra ha ascoltato bene il tecnico... Hanno eseguito alla lettera le indicazioni tattiche...


----------



## Jino (23 Ottobre 2013)

Non deve servire ogni volta il Barca di turno per far rimanere uniti, concentrati e cattivi questo gruppo di pecore.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Ottobre 2013)

Fatico a comprendere i meriti di Allegri nella partita di ieri.


----------



## Mithos (23 Ottobre 2013)

Sinceramente questa partita costituisce un ulteriore aggravante sul tecnico.Una partita col Barca si prepara a livello motivazionale da sè. Inoltre è una riprova che, sebbene non siamo una squadra da primato in Italia, al netto degli infortuni di ora non siamo nemmeno così scarsi da farci prendere a pallate da un Verona qualunque.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Ottobre 2013)

Complimenti Max ieri


----------



## Canonista (23 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Fatico a comprendere i meriti di Allegri nella partita di ieri.



Scherzi?

Allegri ha detto al gruppo: "da oggi non asholtatemi, fate il hazzo che volete!".

Tutto merito suo se hanno giocato così i nostri.


----------



## arcanum (23 Ottobre 2013)

Certo che criticare anche oggi Allegri è da poverini proprio...mi fermo qui.


----------



## Canonista (23 Ottobre 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Certo che criticare anche oggi Allegri è da poverini proprio...mi fermo qui.



Come si dice sempre "eh ma criticare un giocatore per una sola partita fatta male non ha senso" allo stesso modo si può dire "eh ma elogiare Allegri per una sola partita azzeccata non ha senso".

E mi fermo qui.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Ottobre 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Certo che criticare anche oggi Allegri è da poverini proprio...mi fermo qui.



Si è chiuso in difesa e ha strappato un 1-1. Non vedo il miracolo.
Parliamo di buona prestazione e sono d'accordo ma non parliamo assolutamente di miracolo sportivo.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (23 Ottobre 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Sinceramente questa partita costituisce un ulteriore aggravante sul tecnico.Una partita col Barca si prepara a livello motivazionale da sè. Inoltre è una riprova che, sebbene non siamo una squadra da primato in Italia, al netto degli infortuni di ora non siamo nemmeno così scarsi da farci prendere a pallate da un Verona qualunque.



Vabbè ma questo è ovvio.
Eccetto la difesa,che è oggettivamente scarsa,per il resto la squadra non è da buttare via,non è che se riusciamo a fare 40 punti in tutta una stagione dobbiamo costruire un monumento equestre ad Allegri per aver ottenuto la salvezza con la squadra più forte del campionato.
Ieri si è visto che con un pressing coordinato e una buona condizione fisica la squadra è più che dignitosa (e mancavano pure El Shaarawy,De Sciglio e Balotelli),non è che se prendiamo 3 pere dal Bologna ultimo in classifica allora Allegri non ha colpe,anzi ha fatto un miracolo a strappare il pareggio con la nostra squadra scarsissima e bisogna investire 200 milioni se vogliamo lottare per il terzo posto.

La squadra,almeno per l'Italia,già così è competitiva. Poi è chiaro che se inizi a giocare due mesi dopo l'inizio del campionato e fai una preparazione ridicola,allora sprofondi in classifica.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Ottobre 2013)

Cioè quali sarebbero i meriti di Allegri ieri??? Questa è la 7a volta che affrontiamo il Barca, che da secoli gioca nello stesso e identico modo (cioè facendo 2 maroni enormi col possesso palla), allorchè la tattica dell'aspettarli per ripartire in contropiedi non è stata una genialata, ma una diretta conseguenze delle sfide precedenti.


----------



## arcanum (23 Ottobre 2013)

Allegri ha avuto ottime intuizioni tattiche e di formazione, sui giocatori scelti, in particolare, ha sorpreso davvero tutti e se non avesse azzeccato la partita ora staremmo qui a insultarlo per aver schierato Kakà appena recuperato, Birsa e Robinho.

Muntari, che anche io ho criticato, ha fatto un'ottima partita....idem Montolivo che qui qualcuno ha avuto anche il coraggio di criticare.

Ripeto, ok criticare Allegri, ma non è che ora diventa una pippa colossale perchè non inserisce il giocatore che preferiamo al minuto che diciamo noi! Anche io avrei fatto altre scelte ma non per questo lo devo definire un ******* da cacciare a pedate! MA a bordo campo sta lui o voi? Agli allenamenti sta lui o voi? Siete degli Zamparini. Punto.

Io neanche credo sia esente da colpe, ad esempio muovo una critica enorme ad Allegri da quest'estate: il modulo.
Ha dovuto perdere un tot di partite per far capire a qualcuno più in alto probabilmente che non si va da nessuna parte col 4-3-1-2...SPERO vivamente che ora le cose cambino definitivamente


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Ottobre 2013)

Mah, a me Kaka schierato quasi terzino alla El-Sha pare sempre un eresia sia per il rischio di infortuni sia perche ovviamente poi si perde incisività in attacco
Credo che col Barca sia andata tutto sommato anche bene ma non può essere il modulo per la stagione, cosl abbiamo sfiancato il faraone a 20 anni, Kaka durerebbe 3 partite


----------



## The P (23 Ottobre 2013)

E' evidente che con gli esterni si gioca meglio. Come si fa ad insistere con il trequartista? Misteri.

In ogni caso non era neanche ieri un 4.3.3. bensì un 4-5-1. Mettiamoci l'anima in pace. Allegri gioca come giocano le piccole perché è un allenatore da quella categoria. Ci sono ancora dubbi?


----------



## Bawert (23 Ottobre 2013)

Se il sommo smettesse di mettere il becco nelle questioni tattiche sarebbe meglio...


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Ottobre 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> E' evidente che con gli esterni si gioca meglio. Come si fa ad insistere con il trequartista? Misteri.
> 
> In ogni caso non era neanche ieri un 4.3.3. bensì un 4-5-1. Mettiamoci l'anima in pace. Allegri gioca come giocano le piccole perché è un allenatore da quella categoria. Ci sono ancora dubbi?



Come ho sempre detto Allegri avrebbe dovuto andarsene in favore di un allenatore navigato a fine della scorsa stagione. C'è assolutamente del vero in ciò che dici. Ieri sera però, tu come avresti giocato contro questo Barcellona?


----------



## The P (24 Ottobre 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Come ho sempre detto Allegri avrebbe dovuto andarsene in favore di un allenatore navigato a fine della scorsa stagione. C'è assolutamente del vero in ciò che dici. Ieri sera però, tu come avresti giocato contro questo Barcellona?



io avrei messo Balotelli dall'inizio senza se e senza ma e rinunciato a Birsa. L?ho anche detto prima della partita. Per il resto allo stesso modo.


----------



## arcanum (24 Ottobre 2013)

Come tutti i 4-3-3 in fase difensiva (o di non possesso palla) diventa 4-5-1...è ovvio!
Se siamo rimasti più volte col 4-5-1, altra ovvietà, è perchè il Barcellona ha SEMPRE il possesso palla


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (24 Ottobre 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Come tutti i 4-3-3 in fase difensiva (o di non possesso palla) diventa 4-5-1...è ovvio!
> Se siamo rimasti più volte col 4-5-1, altra ovvietà, è perchè il Barcellona ha SEMPRE il possesso palla



Infatti era più un 4-5-1, nelle ripartenze Muntari era spesso più avanzato di Kakà e Birsa, l'unico che non aveva licenza di fare contropiede era DeJong, gli altri 4 potevano sganciarsi.


----------



## Jino (25 Ottobre 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> E' evidente che con gli esterni si gioca meglio. Come si fa ad insistere con il trequartista? Misteri.
> 
> In ogni caso non era neanche ieri un 4.3.3. bensì un *4-5-1.* Mettiamoci l'anima in pace. Allegri gioca come giocano le piccole perché è un allenatore da quella categoria. Ci sono ancora dubbi?



Non giocano diversamente le altre big d'europa. Voi parlate tanto di 4-2-3-1, ma in realtà in fase di non possesso cosa diventa? Un 4-5-1 eh. Il 4-3-3 idem con patate. Non si può pretendere che gli esterni d'attacco, bel nome inventato negli ultimi anni per sostituire il termine ala o tornante, rimangano costantemente alti e si disinteressino della fase difensiva. 

Piuttosto il discorso è che si gioca senza fare pressing alto per recuperare palla, o lo si fa malissimo e quindi è inutile. Ovvio la partita dela Barca non faccia testo, se vuoi provare a fare punti con loro devi giocare come martedi, non ci sono alternative. Ma in generale il nostro problema è che non facciamo pressing alto, non recuperiamo palla su zone calde. Questo il nostro problema, non certo il modulo che non sono altro che numeri buttati la.


----------



## runner (25 Ottobre 2013)

chissà cosa altro si inventerà per metterci in difficoltà stavolta!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Ottobre 2013)

io punto su matri titolare... non può non fare la sua cappellata domenicale


----------



## Jino (25 Ottobre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> io punto su matri titolare... non può non fare la sua cappellata domenicale



Dai, per la legge dei grandi numeri se gioca domenica Matri segna


----------



## iceman. (27 Ottobre 2013)

Che scarso hauuahuhauhauhahuauhahu


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Ottobre 2013)

Ma esonerati esonerati esonerati santo cielo. Sono stufo di vedere sto scempio sono stufo


----------



## iceman. (27 Ottobre 2013)

Le prende sistematicamente da tutti...


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Ottobre 2013)

Ha una voce pazzesca. Una grande assenza nel mondo della musica italiana.


----------



## The P (27 Ottobre 2013)

Qualcuno lo ha detto già dal primo anno che è un allenatore appena mediocre. L'ha dimostrato in tutti i modi immaginabili e inimmaginabili anche.


----------



## Ale (27 Ottobre 2013)

altro giro, altra figura di shit


----------



## de sica (27 Ottobre 2013)

Certo che pure la squadra, è una squadra di m.erda!! non corrono e giocano senza palle questi buffoni


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Ottobre 2013)

"Dai,dai,dai,dai,dai,dai"


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (27 Ottobre 2013)

le ormai celebri indicazioni tattiche di allegri per raddrizzare il match:" DAI! DAI! DAI! "


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2013)

7championsleague ha scritto:


> le ormai celebri indicazioni tattiche di allegri per raddrizzare il match:" dai! Dai! Dai! "



"muovila, muovila, muovila daiiii"


----------



## #Dodo90# (27 Ottobre 2013)

"Vai dentro" gridato a Balotelli quando Silvestre impostava nella nostra metà campo. Manco al Chievo giocano così


----------



## iceman. (27 Ottobre 2013)

jino ha scritto:


> "muovila, muovila, muovila daiiii"



hahahahh


----------



## Graxx (27 Ottobre 2013)

Lui è da cacciare subito....ma non sottovaluterei il ruolo di Tassotti...le idee oltre il mister le porta anche lo staff...e nello staff c'è anche e da dieci anni tassotti...che vada altrove anche lui...abbiamo bisogno di gente nuova con idee innovative...perchè senza grandi giocatori bisogna cavarsela diversamente..


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (27 Ottobre 2013)

ma allegri lo sa che non è vietato fare cambi prima del 60° minuto?


----------



## O Animal (27 Ottobre 2013)

Quando finalmente ce ne libereremo questa discussione verrà stampata e venduta come bestiarium...


----------



## Principe (27 Ottobre 2013)

Eh ma azzeccato i cambi , ahaha ahaha non ci sono parole


----------



## iceman. (27 Ottobre 2013)

Fortuna o no, ha toppato anche oggi, non possiamo fare così schifo


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Ottobre 2013)

vattene vattene vattene


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (27 Ottobre 2013)

da esonerare immediatamente


----------



## Ale (27 Ottobre 2013)

bravi ragazzi, siamo stati sfortunati.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Ottobre 2013)

mi fai schifo, basta hai rotto anche a me che ti ho sempre difeso


----------



## Principe (27 Ottobre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> bravi ragazzi, siamo stati sfortunati.



Eh ? Perdere a Parma ???!!! No dai non ci credo


----------



## Solo (27 Ottobre 2013)

Grazie, Campione.


----------



## robs91 (27 Ottobre 2013)

va bene,va bene,va bene.....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Ottobre 2013)

Miglior allenatore del secolo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Ottobre 2013)

Non male dai, solito approccio buono alla partita, schemi, fase difensiva parecchio solida. Promosso.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Ottobre 2013)

ma non si accorge della nostra scarsa condizione fisica, c'erano 5-6 giocatori che oggi erano morti non potevano mai partire titolari


----------



## Ale (27 Ottobre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Eh ? Perdere a Parma ???!!! No dai non ci credo



era ironico..


----------



## The P (27 Ottobre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> "Vai dentro" gridato a Balotelli quando Silvestre impostava nella nostra metà campo. Manco al Chievo giocano così



Perché noi che siamo? Nella sua testa siamo stati sempre una provinciale.

Il primo scudetto l'abbiamo vinto con tutta la squadra dietro il centrocampo e palla lunga a Ibra, non dimentichiamocelo.


----------



## Principe (27 Ottobre 2013)

O lo cacciano oggi o non lo cacciano più , 9 PUNTI IN 11 partite TI DEVI VERGOGNARE


----------



## Principe (27 Ottobre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> era ironico..



Ah scusa


----------



## Ale (27 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> mi fai schifo, basta hai rotto anche a me che ti ho sempre difeso



benvenuto nel club


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2013)

Mi sa che abbiamo meno punti dello scorso anno, e lo scorso anno il livello delle squadre la davanti era più basso.


----------



## peppe75 (27 Ottobre 2013)

una sola parola....E-S-O-N-E-R-O................!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## #Dodo90# (27 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mi sa che abbiamo meno punti dello scorso anno, e lo scorso anno il livello delle squadre la davanti era più basso.



Ma perchè con Juve, Roma, Napoli, Fiorentina e Inter si ragiona ancora sul terzo posto?


----------



## Ale (27 Ottobre 2013)

e abbiamo comunque avuto un bel calendario sino ad ora. abbiamo giocato solo contro napoli e juve, dobbiamo sempre incontrare tutte le altre..


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Ottobre 2013)

esonero please, 11 punti in 9 giornate e a parte juve e napoli il calendario era ottimo

fora di bal grazie


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Ottobre 2013)

E' comunque imbarazzante fare 11 punti in 9 giornate col Milan.

Non saremo una grande squadra, ma ragazzi, qui si parla di arrivare in proiezione a 46 punti a fine stagione.

Roba da 13/14 posto. Ci sono 12-13 squadra in A con una rosa migliore di questo Milan?


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Ottobre 2013)

Dai che tanto a Natale siamo primi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Ottobre 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> benvenuto nel club



io che per logica credevo nello Scudetto...quest'anno dovevamo giocare con rabbia per tutto il Campionato dopo gli ultimi 2 Campionati e invece dobbiamo lottare per andare in Europa League


----------



## The Ripper (27 Ottobre 2013)

la squadra ha iniziato a giocare solo dopo i cambi. ok, ma non si possono perdere...quante?....4 partite in 2 mesi....?
La dirigenza lo tiene lì per mancanza di soldi e di alternative e l'abbiamo capito... però la squadra (scarsissima) ormai non lo segue più.
Perché tenerlo?
Una dirigenza seria l'avrebbe mandato via dopo i preliminari di CL. Giustamente, come ha anche detto lui, con i preliminaqri si concludeva la rincorsa dello scorso anno. Quello era il momento giusto del cambio o, al limite, la pausa delle nazionali.


----------



## O Animal (27 Ottobre 2013)

VOGLIO LA SUA TESTAAAAAAA


----------



## Ale (27 Ottobre 2013)

personalmente non credo che siamo cosi scarsi. secondo me ci manca soprattutto un allenatore. non e' che in italia ci siano tutti sti fenomeni che occorrono messi e ronaldo per vincere lo scudetto


----------



## Jaqen (27 Ottobre 2013)

L'unico che pare sempre sicuro del posto


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> la squadra ha iniziato a giocare solo dopo i cambi. ok, ma non si possono perdere...quante?....4 partite in 2 mesi....?
> La dirigenza lo tiene lì per mancanza di soldi e di alternative e l'abbiamo capito... però la squadra (scarsissima) ormai non lo segue più.
> Perché tenerlo?
> Una dirigenza seria l'avrebbe mandato via dopo i preliminari di CL. Giustamente, come ha anche detto lui, con i preliminaqri si concludeva la rincorsa dello scorso anno. Quello era il momento giusto del cambio o, al limite, la pausa delle nazionali.



Ma che senso ha fare un cambio alla fine del preliminare!? Tanto valeva farlo a giugno. Ed in ogni caso non si può pensare di tenere un allenatore che viaggia a questi ritmi fino a fine stagione, sarebbe un'assurdità mai vista nella storia del calcio. Anzi no, lo specchio c'è già ed è l'Inter di Strafalcioni.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Ottobre 2013)

Cavolo commentiamo a fare??? Parole al vento....


----------



## iceman. (27 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma che senso ha fare un cambio alla fine del preliminare!? Tanto valeva farlo a giugno. Ed in ogni caso non si può pensare di tenere un allenatore che viaggia a questi ritmi fino a fine stagione, sarebbe un'assurdità mai vista nella storia del calcio. Anzi no, lo specchio c'è già ed è l'Inter di Strafalcioni.



Pure io lo dico, per quanto mi faccia schifo Allegri, ormai continuerei con lui fino a Giugno anche se come detto da altre parti non mi dispiacerebbe venisse esonerato oggi.


----------



## Principe (27 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Pure io lo dico, per quanto mi faccia schifo Allegri, ormai continuerei con lui fino a Giugno anche se come detto da altre parti non mi dispiacerebbe venisse esonerato oggi.



Eh no perché a questa squadra serve una scossa , specialmente se vuoi valorizzare i giocatori che hai , saponara el sha ecc questi giocatori con allegri non cresceranno mai , ci vuole una ventata positiva


----------



## iceman. (27 Ottobre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Eh no perché a questa squadra serve una scossa , specialmente se vuoi valorizzare i giocatori che hai , saponara el sha ecc questi giocatori con allegri non cresceranno mai , ci vuole una ventata positiva



Parliamoci chiaro, se venisse esonerato oggi festeggerei, ma tanto non abbiamo nessuno obiettivo, NESSUNO, niente è alla nostra portata, forse la coppa italia


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Parliamoci chiaro, se venisse esonerato oggi festeggerei, ma tanto non abbiamo nessuno obiettivo, NESSUNO, niente è alla nostra portata, forse la coppa italia



Ma nemmeno la coppa italia, storicamente non è roba per noi, la bacheca parla chiaro.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (27 Ottobre 2013)

Non lo voglio più vedere ,non lo sopporto più .vattene


----------



## Principe (27 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Parliamoci chiaro, se venisse esonerato oggi festeggerei, ma tanto non abbiamo nessuno obiettivo, NESSUNO, niente è alla nostra portata, forse la coppa italia



Questo e' chiaro ma io voglio un allenatore che torna a ritenere il milan una grande squadra , - questa squadra serve un Nesta un van Bommel un seedorf gente che guida che Sa cos'è il milan , seedorf sarebbe il migliore


----------



## iceman. (27 Ottobre 2013)

Anche io vorrei Seedorf


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2013)

Appunto tattico:

Biabiany nell'uno contro uno si sa che è pericoloso, perchè è veloce. Uno come Constant che non è un fulmine di guerra e sopratutto non è un terzino si immaginava sarebbe potuto andare in difficoltà. Le possibilità sono due, gli metti contro un giocatore altrettanto veloce alla Abate oppure studi un modo di marcarlo. Eliminando la prima ipotesi perchè non abbiamo in rosa un esterno mancino veloce rimane la seconda possibilità.

Perchè non mettere davanti la difesa Montolivo e mettere sul centrosinistra De Jong che andasse costantemente a raddoppiare in aiuto a Constant?!

Mi sembrava una cosa che anche se non fosse stata preparata prima si poteva comunque fare nel corso della partita. I gol del Parma sono partiti tutti su quel binario eh.


----------



## Frikez (27 Ottobre 2013)

Ma è questa la partenza sprint di cui parlava ad agosto?


----------



## iceman. (27 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Appunto tattico:
> 
> Biabiany nell'uno contro uno si sa che è pericoloso, perchè è veloce. Uno come Constant che non è un fulmine di guerra e sopratutto non è un terzino si immaginava sarebbe potuto andare in difficoltà. Le possibilità sono due, gli metti contro un giocatore altrettanto veloce alla Abate oppure studi un modo di marcarlo. Eliminando la prima ipotesi perchè non abbiamo in rosa un esterno mancino veloce rimane la seconda possibilità.
> 
> ...



Il primo gol è qualcosa di osceno dai...constant era in netto vantaggio.


----------



## iceman. (27 Ottobre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma è questa la partenza sprint di cui parlava ad agosto?



Certo, per arrivare belli carichi a natale


----------



## The Ripper (27 Ottobre 2013)

la scossa la può dare solo un allenatore con classe e capace di gestire stuazioni delicate nonché giocare in 2 competizioni
Seedorf, Inzaghi... in questo momento farebbero come Allegri e si brucerebbero


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Il primo gol è qualcosa di osceno dai...constant era in netto vantaggio.



Si ha commesso un errore banale nel movimento, cosa che un terzino impara a livelli giovanili.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Appunto tattico:
> 
> Biabiany nell'uno contro uno si sa che è pericoloso, perchè è veloce. Uno come Constant che non è un fulmine di guerra e sopratutto non è un terzino si immaginava sarebbe potuto andare in difficoltà. Le possibilità sono due, gli metti contro un giocatore altrettanto veloce alla Abate oppure studi un modo di marcarlo. Eliminando la prima ipotesi perchè non abbiamo in rosa un esterno mancino veloce rimane la seconda possibilità.
> 
> ...



de jong avrebbe potuto aiutare constant solo se avesse avuta "la gamba". Ma de jong e lento come lo è Muntari, e mezzala farebbe PENA. Come fa pena Montolivo del resto. Sono 2 giocatori che insieme non possono giocare.
E comunque Constant non è lento... è un incapace ma non è per niente lento.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Ottobre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> de jong avrebbe potuto aiutare constant solo se avesse avuta "la gamba". Ma de jong e lento come lo è Muntari, e mezzala farebbe PENA. Come fa pena Montolivo del resto. Sono 2 giocatori che insieme non possono giocare.
> E comunque Constant non è lento... è un incapace ma non è per niente lento.



concordo montolivo regista ci vuole soprattutto con le piccole come è il parma, quando giochiamo invece cool barca ad esempio e dobbiamo fare una partita di rimessa allora ci possiamo permettere de jong davanti la difesa


----------



## iceman. (27 Ottobre 2013)

Infatti Constant è veloce ragazzi, ma è stupido quanto Zapata, come fai a farti fregare la palla quando hai 10 metri di vantaggio???


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> de jong avrebbe potuto aiutare constant solo se avesse avuta "la gamba". Ma de jong e lento come lo è Muntari, e mezzala farebbe PENA. Come fa pena Montolivo del resto. Sono 2 giocatori che insieme non possono giocare.
> E comunque Constant non è lento... è un incapace ma non è per niente lento.



De Jong non ha gamba?! A me pare sia uno dei pochi nell'avvio di stagione ad avere gamba.

Monto e De Jong assieme non possono giocare?! Sono gli unici due che vedo bene assieme.

Constant non è lento?! Ci impiega due ore a partire, sullo stretto è imballato.


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> concordo montolivo regista ci vuole soprattutto con le piccole come è il parma, quando giochiamo invece cool barca ad esempio e dobbiamo fare una partita di rimessa allora ci possiamo permettere de jong davanti la difesa



Quindi De Jong lo panchineresti contro tutte le piccole, cioè contro l'80% delle squadre. Praticamente farebbe la riserva. L'unico che ci tiene in piedi la in mezzo e tu lo panchini. Ok, ok.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Ottobre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> concordo montolivo regista ci vuole soprattutto con le piccole come è il parma, quando giochiamo invece cool barca ad esempio e dobbiamo fare una partita di rimessa allora ci possiamo permettere de jong davanti la difesa



bravissimo


----------



## The Ripper (27 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quindi De Jong lo panchineresti contro tutte le piccole, cioè contro l'80% delle squadre. Praticamente farebbe la riserva. L'unico che ci tiene in piedi la in mezzo e tu lo panchini. Ok, ok.



da alternare a Montolivo, non da panchinare sempre e comunque.
Semplicemente da alternare a Montolivo in quella posizione.


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2013)

Per me togliere De Jong che è l'unico che da equilibrio ad una squadra che non ne ha per niente è un suicidio.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Quindi De Jong lo panchineresti contro tutte le piccole, cioè contro l'80% delle squadre. Praticamente farebbe la riserva. L'unico che ci tiene in piedi la in mezzo e tu lo panchini. Ok, ok.



o giochi col 4-2-3-1 o purtroppo si


----------



## Principe (27 Ottobre 2013)

Panchinare de jong ? No questa e' la più grande sparata che esista . È' quasi sempre il migliore in campo . Va fatto il 4 2 3 1 . Montolivo e de jong devono giocare li


----------



## The Ripper (27 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per me togliere De Jong che è l'unico che da equilibrio ad una squadra che non ne ha per niente è un suicidio.


io sono dell'idea che nel calcio moderno avere sia De Jong che Montolivo in campo sia improponibile a meno che non ti schieri come la Juve con un 3-5-2. Già col 4-2-3-1 sarebbe un suicidio perché sono due lentoni.

De Jong dà una mano dietro ma quando arriviamo a centrocampo è assolutamente inutile.
Per la serie: in fase di non possesso bene, in fase di possesso inutile.
E' un lusso che non puoi permetterti.

Poli-Montolivo (De Jong)-il.maledetto.centrocampista.che.abbiamo.tanto.invocato (Strootman)
questo sarebbe un centrocampo più che buono.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (27 Ottobre 2013)

Pensare che sto strazio andrà avanti minimo fino a giugno mi fa spappolare letteralmente il fegato.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Ottobre 2013)

Non so piu cosa augurargli.


----------



## runner (27 Ottobre 2013)

oggi a tenere Kakà in panca è stato un genio


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Ottobre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> oggi a tenere Kakà in panca è stato un genio



Kakà da 5, sbaglia due gol fatti.


----------



## runner (28 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Kakà da 5, sbaglia due gol fatti.



a parte quello che l' errore quando non giochi con continuità da un bel pezzo ci possono stare

a mio avviso ha cambiato la partita quando è entrato facendo un minimo di gioco


----------



## de sica (28 Ottobre 2013)

Semplicemente stiamo facendo una fine brutta..
Ritengo sempre che il problema principale non sia l'allenatore, ma visto che la squadra sembra quasi non seguire più quello che dice e giocare svogliata, senza attributi, allora tanto vale dare una scossa con un esonero


----------



## Jino (28 Ottobre 2013)

Un allenatore già destituito in estate, con una scadenza di contratto estate prossima che già tutti sanno essere il capolinea. Onestamente, come può avere stimoli lui e voglia di impegnarsi e seguirlo la squadra!? 

Urge cacciarlo, PUNTO.


----------



## runner (28 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Un allenatore già destituito in estate, con una scadenza di contratto estate prossima che già tutti sanno essere il capolinea. Onestamente, come può avere stimoli lui e voglia di impegnarsi e seguirlo la squadra!?
> 
> Urge cacciarlo, PUNTO.



Jino io lo dico da mesi....non si può tenere uno che si sa già che nonresterà


----------



## Jino (28 Ottobre 2013)

Esatto, ma un allenatore che di sicuro se ne andrà non può gestire un gruppo, non può! E' una regola basilare che ogni dirigente, a maggior ragione se con esperienza, deve conoscere.

Addirittura un certo Pep Guardiola nell'ultimo anno che di fatto aveva già deciso di andarsene non ha combinato nulla. E' normale.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Un allenatore già destituito in estate, con una scadenza di contratto estate prossima che già tutti sanno essere il capolinea. Onestamente, come può avere stimoli lui e voglia di impegnarsi e seguirlo la squadra!?
> 
> Urge cacciarlo, PUNTO.



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Ottobre 2013)

Non so più come odiarti ... Specchio della società scoppiata e inadeguata


----------



## admin (29 Ottobre 2013)

Dovrebbe fare solo una cosa: dimettersi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Ottobre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> .



e allora perchè ha voluto rimanere e farsi prendere in giro? Money?


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Ottobre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> e allora perchè ha voluto rimanere e farsi prendere in giro? Money?



per rimanere impegnato 1 anno in attesa della nazionale. 

a roma probabilmente gli avrebbero creato addosso un progetto pluriennale, evidentemente ad allegri non gliene fregava nulla. 
gli interessa arrivare a giugno e poi aspettare che prandelli lasci, cosa già quasi ufficiale tra l'altro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Ottobre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> per rimanere impegnato 1 anno in attesa della nazionale.
> 
> a roma probabilmente gli avrebbero creato addosso un progetto pluriennale, evidentemente ad allegri non gliene fregava nulla.
> gli interessa arrivare a giugno e poi aspettare che prandelli lasci, cosa già quasi ufficiale tra l'altro.



se le cose stanno così allora che uomo è? Farsi prendere in giro da tutti 1 anno...io rimanevo 1 anno senza far niente...così è dannoso pure per noi perchè ci ha fatto sprecare 1 anno
boh contento lui


----------



## 666psycho (29 Ottobre 2013)

speriamo non alleni mai la nazionale...


----------



## iceman. (29 Ottobre 2013)

E pensare che molti lo vedono sulla panchina di una big inglese, ROTFL


----------



## iceman. (29 Ottobre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> per rimanere impegnato 1 anno in attesa della nazionale.
> 
> a roma probabilmente gli avrebbero creato addosso un progetto pluriennale, evidentemente ad allegri non gliene fregava nulla.
> gli interessa arrivare a giugno e poi aspettare che prandelli lasci, cosa già quasi ufficiale tra l'altro.



Mah non credo, fosse andato alla Roma avrebbe fatto un passo indietro enorme per la sua carriera, meglio restare al Milan e sperare in un altro miracolo, e non credo neanche alla storia dei soldi, perché a Roma gli avrebbero offerto di più (giusto?)...
Se io sono allenatore del Milan e ho un altro anno di contratto ma al tempo stesso mi arriva un'offerta dalla Roma, resto al Milan tutta la vita, scelta comprensibile, poi vabbè il gallo avrà fatto i suoi intrallazzi per avallare la riconferma.
Ripeto, è un cesso d'allenatore ma FORTUNATO a trovarsi sulla panchina del Milan.


----------



## iceman. (29 Ottobre 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> .



Stimoli? L'anno scorso ne aveva? El Sharaawy, rigorini e Balotelli, ecco gli stimoli dell'anno passato.
La stagione dello scudetto perso poi è stata un'opera d'arte che solo uno come lui poteva dirigere.
Quest'anno si sta confermando per quello che in realta è, un CESSO.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Ottobre 2013)

Quando un allenatore viene solamente difeso dai tifosi avversari, significa che in realtà è uno dei problemi principali del rendimento della squadra. Non sopporto più sentir dire "Eh, ma il Milan ha poca qualità ...". Non mi pare che la Fiorentina e l'Inter siano uguali al Barcellona, eppure ci sono davanti non di poco. La squadra dovrebbe essere quasi a ridosso delle prime 3 e non marcire a metà classifica. Balotelli, El Shaarawy, Kakà, De Sciglio, Montolivo, Poli, De Jong, Mexes e Abate sono giocatori ben al di sopra della media del campionato.


----------



## Petrecte (30 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Esatto, ma un allenatore che di sicuro se ne andrà non può gestire un gruppo, non può! E' una regola basilare che ogni dirigente, a maggior ragione se con esperienza, deve conoscere.
> 
> Addirittura un certo Pep Guardiola nell'ultimo anno che di fatto aveva già deciso di andarsene non ha combinato nulla. E' normale.


Heinkess lo scorso anno ha vinto tutto ben sapendo che a fine stagione se ne sarebbe andato per far posto a Pep...........


----------



## Jino (30 Ottobre 2013)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Heinkess lo scorso anno ha vinto tutto ben sapendo che a fine stagione se ne sarebbe andato per far posto a Pep...........



Ero sicurissimo che sarebbe uscito quell'esempio, ma ti dico che li s'era creato un ambiente bellissimo, tutti giocavano anche per il mister per fargli chiudere nel migliore dei modi prima della "pensione".

Detto questo rimane, per me, un caso isolato quello di Heinkess.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Ottobre 2013)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Heinkess lo scorso anno ha vinto tutto ben sapendo che a fine stagione se ne sarebbe andato per far posto a Pep...........




Heynckes aveva anche a che fare con giocatori mostruosi


----------



## runner (30 Ottobre 2013)

meglio Gattuso di lui


----------



## iceman. (30 Ottobre 2013)

Facci sognare stasera!


----------



## 2515 (30 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ero sicurissimo che sarebbe uscito quell'esempio, ma ti dico che li s'era creato un ambiente bellissimo, tutti giocavano anche per il mister per fargli chiudere nel migliore dei modi prima della "pensione".
> 
> Detto questo rimane, per me, un caso isolato quello di Heinkess.



appunto, e poi avevano tutti una colossale voglia di riscatto dopo 2 finali perse, un fattore importantissimo. E anche Heinkess voleva a tutti i costi togliersi questo grosso sfizio e chiudere in bellezza la carriera.


----------



## Petrecte (30 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ero sicurissimo che sarebbe uscito quell'esempio, ma ti dico che li s'era creato un ambiente bellissimo, tutti giocavano anche per il mister per fargli chiudere nel migliore dei modi prima della "pensione".
> 
> Detto questo rimane, per me, un caso isolato quello di Heinkess.


Anch'io ero sicurissimo della tua di risposta....e ti posso citare anche Benitez che l'anno scorso qualcosa ha vinto ......


----------



## Principe (30 Ottobre 2013)

Ormai per giustificare allegri potreste tirare fuori anche qualche precedente della corte di cassazione


----------



## iceman. (30 Ottobre 2013)

Daiiiiiiiiiiii daiiiiiiiiiii bravooooooooo


----------



## Tobi (30 Ottobre 2013)

A mio avviso abbiamo una rosa che in italia è inferiore solo a quella della Juve ma questo uomo in panchina non sa metterli in campo.
Le lacune ci sono ma lui ci mette del suo per farle emergere ancora di piu


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Ottobre 2013)

Anche stasera centrocampo di zappatori immagino.


----------



## Principe (30 Ottobre 2013)

Basta io voglio vedere sto cristante poli saponara el sha titolare inamovibile, preferirei vedere pure iotti o vergara in difesa


----------



## Tobi (30 Ottobre 2013)

Gabriel De Sciglio Mexes Montolivo Poli De Jong Cristante Robinho Kakà El Sharaawy Balotelli Saponara + Honda Rami a gennaio.... 14 elementi validissimi per questa serie A.... 
La differenza tra Inter e Milan ad oggi è Mazzarri che quanto meno ha dato un equilibrio


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Ottobre 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Gabriel De Sciglio Mexes Montolivo Poli De Jong Cristante Robinho Kakà El Sharaawy Balotelli Saponara + Honda Rami a gennaio.... 14 elementi validissimi per questa serie A....
> La differenza tra Inter e Milan ad oggi è Mazzarri che quanto meno ha dato un equilibrio



aggiungici mancanza di coppe e l'aver avuto modo di fare la preparazione in estate


----------



## Principe (30 Ottobre 2013)

Non so più come insultarti


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Ottobre 2013)

Lo schema "tirala avanti a caso a Balotelli" ormai è un classico, ma con Kakà ala ha battuto tutti i record.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Ottobre 2013)

Ormai non ha piu alcun senso quest'uomo.


----------



## iceman. (30 Ottobre 2013)

Buona partita


----------



## Principe (30 Ottobre 2013)

Se perde le prossime 2 e' fuori


----------



## iceman. (30 Ottobre 2013)

Buon punto dai


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Ottobre 2013)

Altri 2 punti buttati per questo essere immondo


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Ottobre 2013)

grande calcio


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Ottobre 2013)

Ti prego,ti supplico,ti imploro,basta Balotelli ala,basta giocatori messi in ruoli a caso.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Ottobre 2013)

Il peggior allenatore in 114 anni di storia.


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Ottobre 2013)

basta perdere con la fiorentina e ce ne liberiamo??


----------



## Snake (30 Ottobre 2013)

il senso di togliere Kaka a 5 minuti dalla fine, unico giocatore costantemente spina nel fianco della Lazio lo devo ancora trovare. 

Ti odio


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Ottobre 2013)

Non ne posso piu


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Ottobre 2013)

Una bella impostazione della partita, sia tattica che mentale

Poi fisicamente anche "grazie all'età più bassa i tempi di recupero sono minori e si va di più". La preparazione in vista del preliminare. Pimpanti.

Abbiamo fatto una buona partita


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Ottobre 2013)

Dai ragà, una sconfitta con la Fiorentina e questo strazio finisce.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Ottobre 2013)

quindi sabato devo tifare contro?? Guarda cosa mi stai facendo fare Max...ti rispettavo
il bello è che mi stavo pure divertendo oggi


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30 Ottobre 2013)

Ma il bello è che le nostre partite hanno la stessa identica morfologia da 2 anni a questa parte,non miglioriamo MAI.

Prendiamo gol,e smettiamo di giocare.
Facciamo gol,e smettiamo di giocare.

Mai un miglioramento. Mai,mai,mai,mai,mai,mai,mai,mai.

A volte magari strappiamo la vittoria perché gli avversari sono messi malissimo,ma il punto è che noi ci resettiamo.

Datemi Inzaghi.


----------



## O Animal (30 Ottobre 2013)

Contrattiamo un sicario sul Deepweb?


----------



## peppe75 (30 Ottobre 2013)

Bastaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa io non lo reggo piùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùùù......ma mai dire che dobbiamo perdere per farlo cacciare.....sempre forza milannnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Ottobre 2013)

Mancano 3 giorni alla fine dello strazio poi finalmente questo topic sarà chiuso.


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Ottobre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> il senso di togliere Kaka a 5 minuti dalla fine, unico giocatore costantemente spina nel fianco della Lazio lo devo ancora trovare.
> 
> Ti odio



ma appunto, forse stava cercando l'equilibrio


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Ottobre 2013)

Sta arrivando a Sky


----------



## Principe (30 Ottobre 2013)

BUONA partita sotto l'aspetto TECNICO , fai schifo ma tanto


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Ottobre 2013)

Un allenatore, di qualunque livello, avrebbe sostituito De Sciglio a fine primo tempo o dopo 10 minuti dall'inizio della ripresa che non ne aveva più essendo appena ritornato dall'infortunio, avrebbe messo Saponara al posto di Birsa che è stato disastroso e avrebbe tolto Balotelli dopo 10 minuti. Con una squadra che dopo il gol fatto è stata in balia della Lazio per quasi tutta la ripresa, il primo cambio arriva all'80°. Una squadra senza ambizioni, senza palle, senza gioco, non in grado di fare nemmeno 2 passaggi in croce, incapace di fare un contropiede decente. Basta, basta, BASTAAA!!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Ottobre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma appunto, forse stava cercando l'equilibrio


Stava cercando solidità.


----------



## robs91 (30 Ottobre 2013)

Oramai non so più come insultarlo.


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Ottobre 2013)

"Sono contento della prestazione, ora dobbiamo iniziare a scalare la classifica vincendo"


----------



## Principe (30 Ottobre 2013)

Contento della prestazione di balotelli ahaha ahaha ahaha


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (30 Ottobre 2013)

che allenatore inutile.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Ottobre 2013)

Meriterebbe la castrazione chimica.


----------



## iceman. (30 Ottobre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> "Sono contento della prestazione, ora dobbiamo iniziare a scalare la classifica vincendo"



Vedremo Sabato.


----------



## #Dodo90# (30 Ottobre 2013)

DELIRIO.

"Mi è dispiaciuto togliere Muntari, ma era ammonito ed avevamo tanti altri ammoniti. Mi è dispiaciuto perchè anche se ogni tanto fa dei CASOTTI con la palla, ha esperienza e si fa sentire, mi è dispiaciuto".


Ma che roba è?


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Ottobre 2013)

Allegri a letto con la fidanzata: "Dai,dai,dai,dai,dai,dai,dai"
Durante la fellatio: "Muovila,muovila,dai"


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Ottobre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> DELIRIO.
> 
> "Mi è dispiaciuto togliere Muntari, ma era ammonito ed avevamo tanti altri ammoniti. Mi è dispiaciuto perchè anche se ogni tanto fa dei CASOTTI con la palla, ha esperienza e si fa sentire, mi è dispiaciuto".
> 
> ...



Non ci credo dai,stai mentendo


----------



## ed.vedder77 (30 Ottobre 2013)

Tira in ballo ancora sta cosa che ha vinto lo scudetto....ma vai a fan."..........


----------



## If Everyone Cared (30 Ottobre 2013)

un'altra dirigenza t'avrebbe fatto volare via da milanello insieme al tuo staff dopo il 2-4 nel derby.
pensavo fermamente che la fortuna non esistesse, ma st'omuncolo m'ha fatto ricredere. giuro, eh? nessuna battuta.


----------



## Jino (31 Ottobre 2013)

Ce lo terremo sul groppone fino a maggio... mamma...


----------



## Jino (31 Ottobre 2013)

Ma sopratutto mettere Balotelli a fare l'esterno quando devi rimontare invece di tenerlo vicino l'area che decisione folle sarebbe!? E mettere Robinho a 5-6 dalla fine a giocare in ciabatte!? Perchè Birsa è stato lasciato in campo spento perlomeno 15 minuti?!


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Ottobre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> DELIRIO.
> 
> "Mi è dispiaciuto togliere Muntari, ma era ammonito ed avevamo tanti altri ammoniti. Mi è dispiaciuto perchè anche se ogni tanto fa dei CASOTTI con la palla, ha esperienza e si fa sentire, mi è dispiaciuto".
> 
> ...



Muoio


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Ottobre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Dai ragà, una sconfitta con la Fiorentina e questo strazio finisce.



Vedendo come gira, contro la fiorentina vinciamo e Allegri confermato per altre tot partite.
Ormai è sempre così, filotto di partite da schifo, quando si può sperare nell'esonero ci sono quei 3/4 risultati utili che "fanno contenti tutti" e prolungano l'agonia e la fiducia al tecnico...


----------



## Jino (31 Ottobre 2013)

Fiorentina e poi Barca, lo scenario doppia sconfitta non è per niente remoto.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Fiorentina e poi Barca, lo scenario doppia sconfitta non è per niente remoto.



Vabbè quella col Barca inutile contarla. Un bel 3-0 e andiamo a casa (speriamo di beccare solo 3 pere).


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Ottobre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Fiorentina e poi Barca, lo scenario doppia sconfitta non è per niente remoto.



Sono convinto che faremo due risultati positivi. 
Come detto prima, ormai è sempre così, quando ci può essere anche solo l'ipotesi di una svolta, subentra una fortuna esagerata per Allegri e miracolosamente si fanno risultati, risultati utili solo a lui, visto che poi si tornerà di nuovo alla solita roba


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Ottobre 2013)

Allegri è sul mercato


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Ottobre 2013)

comunque vada è una cosa positiva, se facciamo bene tra fiorentina e barca questo ci darà la carica per tutta la stagione, se facciamo male viene cacciato l'allenatore, è perfetto..la cosa peggiore sarebbero due pareggi e il non esonero


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (31 Ottobre 2013)

Berlusconi probabilmente non sa neanche che abbiamo giocato questa sera. Avessimo un presidente a quest'ora avrebbe cacciato Allegri mesi fa.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Ottobre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Allegri a letto con la fidanzata: "Dai,dai,dai,dai,dai,dai,dai"
> Durante la fellatio: "Muovila,muovila,dai"


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Ottobre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> DELIRIO.
> 
> "Mi è dispiaciuto togliere Muntari, ma era ammonito ed avevamo tanti altri ammoniti. Mi è dispiaciuto perchè anche se ogni tanto fa dei CASOTTI con la palla, ha esperienza e si fa sentire, mi è dispiaciuto".
> 
> ...


Oddio muoio, giuro


----------



## Superdinho80 (31 Ottobre 2013)

non sopporto nosotti che a sky lo difende sempre


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Albijol (1 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


>


----------



## The P (1 Novembre 2013)

ma quanto è scarso?

BTW ma perché abbiamo cambiato forum? Vorrei uppare il topic del primo anno allegriano in cui durante l'esaltazione generale del primo posto scrivevo che non facevamo gioco e che Ibra ci teneva a galla (tra gli insulti della folla  )


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Novembre 2013)

Il -18 dalla vetta alla decima giornata dovrebbe bastare per esonerarlo.


----------



## folletto (1 Novembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> DELIRIO.
> 
> "Mi è dispiaciuto togliere Muntari, ma era ammonito ed avevamo tanti altri ammoniti. Mi è dispiaciuto perchè anche se ogni tanto fa dei CASOTTI con la palla, ha esperienza e si fa sentire, mi è dispiaciuto".
> 
> ...



Beh, per questa perla meriterebbe il rinnovo immediato con ritocchino all'ingaggio......


----------



## dyablo65 (1 Novembre 2013)

non si possono dividere , c'e' del tenero ( a volte duro ) tra di loro ?

speriamo se ne vadano insieme..della serie :

e vissero felici e contenti.... NOI


----------



## Frikez (1 Novembre 2013)

"Il nostro obiettivo è fare un punto in più dell'anno scorso".

Ma cosa vuol dire?


----------



## Jino (1 Novembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> "Il nostro obiettivo è fare un punto in più dell'anno scorso".
> 
> Ma cosa vuol dire?



Ovviamente niente di buono. Anche perchè fare un punto in più dell'anno scorso quest'anno non ti porta in coppa campioni.


----------



## Superdinho80 (1 Novembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> "Il nostro obiettivo è fare un punto in più dell'anno scorso".
> 
> Ma cosa vuol dire?



quindi stiamo facendo benissimo, abbiamo un punto in più dell'anno scorso


----------



## mandraghe (1 Novembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> "Il nostro obiettivo è fare un punto in più dell'anno scorso".
> 
> Ma cosa vuol dire?



Ormai si è gallianizzato....manca solo che dica che Lui è l'allenatore che negli ultimi anni ha fatto più punti e siamo apposto...


----------



## If Everyone Cared (1 Novembre 2013)

tranquillo, max: può sempre esplodere un giocatore, guidarci in un'insperata rimonta e prenderti tutti i suoi meriti.
tanto ci sei abituato, no?


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Novembre 2013)

Boh, Mercoledì 6 ore 23 vorrei il comunicato ufficiale sull'esonero, altrimenti nada, non ce ne sbarezzeremo mai


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Novembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Boh, Mercoledì 6 ore 23 vorrei il comunicato ufficiale sull'esonero, altrimenti nada, non ce ne sbarezzeremo mai



Per far accadere ciò bisogna perdere con Fiorentina e Barça, o pareggiare coi Viola e prendere l'imbarcata al Camp Nou.


----------



## de sica (1 Novembre 2013)

Il problema è che se poi lo esonerano, la soluzione sarebbe tasotti, il che è un tutto dire.. quindi mi viene la tristezza


----------



## Corpsegrinder (2 Novembre 2013)

Muntari: regala punizione + autogol. E intanto marcisce in panchina Poli.

Ma tanto lui non ha colpe,la sconfitta è colpa di Berlusconi che non ha speso 50 milioni per prendere Fabregas (che comunque sarebbe stato la riserva di Muntari).

Ma tanto siccome la palla è stata deviata,dirà che quel gol non conta,è sfiga al 100%


----------



## iceman. (2 Novembre 2013)

Muntari mi piace, fa casotto con la palla " cit.


----------



## iceman. (2 Novembre 2013)

Buona partita dei ragazzi, adesso dobbiamo crescere.


----------



## Graxx (2 Novembre 2013)

Ha rotto...non ne posso più...si può anche perdere come vincere o pareggiare ma ***** questo è qui da 4 anni non abbiamo un minimo di gioco...non se ne può più...e meno male che non gli hanno dato la possibilità altrimenti non sapendo nemmeno balo cosa si è fatto già fremeva per mettere dentro quel fr.ocio del suo amichetto matri...spero oggi si perda di goleada almeno si decidono a cacciarlo...


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Novembre 2013)

Non se ne può più.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (2 Novembre 2013)

Qualcuno metta fine a questo strazio...San siro stasera deve esplodere...


----------



## #Dodo90# (2 Novembre 2013)

Ormai non mi aspetto più niente da questo omino. Dopo Kakà ala mi sono rassegnato.


----------



## Graxx (2 Novembre 2013)

cos'altro deve fare per essere cacciato ed anche in malo modo....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Novembre 2013)

scommetto che non ti cacciano nemmeno dopo questa
ma poi che cacchio strilli al 91 "dai dai dai" che non ti ascolta nessuno
mi cali sempre di più


----------



## Nicco (2 Novembre 2013)

Ciao Max.


----------



## Ale (2 Novembre 2013)

abbiamo pur sempre un punto in piu dell'anno scorso...


----------



## iceman. (2 Novembre 2013)

Giampaolo lo rispetto di più, ha avuto la dignità di non presentarsi nemmeno agli allenamenti e per molto molto molto meno.


----------



## smallball (2 Novembre 2013)

siamo ai titoli di coda...spero...


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Novembre 2013)

Lo stappiamo 'sto spumante o no?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Novembre 2013)

Attendo il comunicato dell'esonero.


----------



## DannySa (2 Novembre 2013)

Il Milan si logora se allenato da una pezza da piedi così, manco la grinta manco quella..
Dai dai dai dai [cit.]


----------



## Belfast Boy (2 Novembre 2013)

Se sto personaggio non si dimette questa sera è la prova del 9 che del Milan gli frega nulla e guarda solo al conto in banca.
Idem per la società: cosa dobbiamo vedere prima che venga cambiata la guida tecnica? 
P.S. pure a quello pseudomedico di Tavana un bel calcio nei....


----------



## iceman. (2 Novembre 2013)

Confermato nuovamente, da domani tutti in ritiro per restare insieme.



Boh


----------



## ed.vedder77 (2 Novembre 2013)

...tanto poi ci pensa messi...


----------



## Belfast Boy (2 Novembre 2013)

Non si dimette...uomo senza dignità alcuna, gli va bene che non esiste più una vera curva


----------



## #Dodo90# (2 Novembre 2013)

"Siamo lenti e verticalizziamo poco". E Kakà fa il terzino...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (2 Novembre 2013)

Ma ha mai funzionato questo ritiro?


----------



## peppe75 (2 Novembre 2013)

vatteneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snape (2 Novembre 2013)

Con mazzarri saremmo almeno almeno 7-8 punti in più. Almeno. O con Conte. Ma anche con Montella forse. O benitez. Insomma, con un Allenatore. Non dico uno nella top 5, ma un semplice allenatore, normale, che fa giocare la squadra, che da un'identità di gioco, unione tra i reparti. Non chiedo calcio champagne.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Novembre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Con mazzarri saremmo almeno almeno 7-8 punti in più. Almeno. O con Conte. Ma anche con Montella forse. O benitez. Insomma, con un Allenatore. Non dico uno nella top 5, ma un semplice allenatore, normale, che fa giocare la squadra, che da un'identità di gioco, unione tra i reparti. Non chiedo calcio champagne.



anche con sannino che è ultimo col chievo saremmo meglio


----------



## pennyhill (2 Novembre 2013)

In ogni caso un calendario favorevole arriva in suo soccorso.  Dopo il barsà, ci sono Chievo, Genoa, Catania e Livorno.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Novembre 2013)

the end


----------



## Snape (2 Novembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> In ogni caso un calendario favorevole arriva in suo soccorso.  Dopo il barsà, ci sono Chievo, Genoa, Catania e Livorno.



3 punti


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Novembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> In ogni caso un calendario favorevole arriva in suo soccorso.  Dopo il barsà, ci sono Chievo, Genoa, Catania e Livorno.



ma sarebbe capace di perdere con chiunque lui, oggi la fiorentina era pure peggio del livorno


----------



## iceman. (3 Novembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> In ogni caso un calendario favorevole arriva in suo soccorso.  Dopo il barsà, ci sono Chievo, Genoa, Catania e Livorno.



Chievo,Catania e Genoa tutte squadre che necessitano di punti, sarà durissima altroché..


----------



## pennyhill (3 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Chievo,Catania e Genoa tutte squadre che necessitano di punti, sarà durissima altroché..



Ovviamente non si vince nulla prima di scendere in campo, sono d’accordo. Però la Serie a è robetta dal 7-8 posto in giù (anche il Milan ), considera che su 12 punti, 8 sono arrivati contro squadre di quel livello lì. Se con queste 4 squadre non saranno 12 punti, ne arriveranno 10.


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Novembre 2013)

Snape ha scritto:


> Con mazzarri saremmo almeno almeno 7-8 punti in più. Almeno. O con Conte. Ma anche con Montella forse. O benitez. Insomma, con un Allenatore. Non dico uno nella top 5, ma un semplice allenatore, normale, che fa giocare la squadra, che da un'identità di gioco, unione tra i reparti. Non chiedo calcio champagne.



io sto arrivando a rimpiangere il 4-2-fantasia di leonardo, non scherzo. 
prendevamo lo stesso imbarcate di gol, ma almeno ci si divertiva anche ogni tanto.


----------



## iceman. (3 Novembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ovviamente non si vince nulla prima di scendere in campo, sono d’accordo. Però la Serie a è robetta dal 7-8 posto in giù (anche il Milan ), considera che su 12 punti, 8 sono arrivati contro squadre di quel livello lì. Se con queste 4 squadre non saranno 12 punti, ne arriveranno 10.



Azioni a casaccio, palla che capita a Birsa che inventa il tiro della domenica. 
Ho più paura di giocare con il chievo che contro il catania e il genoa per dire..


----------



## 2515 (3 Novembre 2013)

Aspettiamo il 6-0 col barça, se dio vuole messi decide di impegnarsi seriamente.


----------



## iceman. (3 Novembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo il 6-0 col barça, se dio vuole messi decide di impegnarsi seriamente.



La squadra con più ritiri al mondo


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Novembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo il 6-0 col barça, se dio vuole messi decide di impegnarsi seriamente.



messi è in un momento di forma pessimo, non segna da un mese in campionato


----------



## ed.vedder77 (3 Novembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> messi è in un momento di forma pessimo, non segna da un mese in campionato



Con noi risorgerà...chiedere a toni amauri e compagnia bella...


----------



## The Ripper (3 Novembre 2013)

il ritiro è l'ultimo tentativo prima dell'esonero
ma io creo che i ritiri non servano proprio a nulla


----------



## Rossonero Veronese (3 Novembre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> io sto arrivando a rimpiangere il 4-2-fantasia di leonardo, non scherzo.
> prendevamo lo stesso imbarcate di gol, ma almeno ci si divertiva anche ogni tanto.



Già, con Dinho ci si divertiva almeno.


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Novembre 2013)

Fai più ridere del film di Checco Zalone.
Non ti ascoltano più nemmeno le piante di Milanello.
Goditi l'ultimo anno di stipendio perché quei soldi non li vedrai mai più per tutto il resto della tua carriera tra Chievo, Sassuolo, Cittadella, Lanciano e Latina.



Now i'm here ha scritto:


> io sto arrivando a rimpiangere il 4-2-fantasia di leonardo, non scherzo.
> prendevamo lo stesso imbarcate di gol, ma almeno ci si divertiva anche ogni tanto.



D'accordissimo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Novembre 2013)

Se domani il Cagliari vince, ci supera


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Novembre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> io sto arrivando a rimpiangere il 4-2-fantasia di leonardo, non scherzo.
> prendevamo lo stesso imbarcate di gol, ma almeno ci si divertiva anche ogni tanto.



ma che dici?? ci vuole l'equilibrio, lo vedi che equilibrio che abbiamo 19 gol presi, di fare occasioni da gol nemmeno l'ombra kaka defilato sulla fascia, muntari al posto di poli tutto per raggiungere questo fantastico equilibrio che porta dei risultati strepitosi a quanto pare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Novembre 2013)

Allora, l'hanno esonerato o no?


----------



## walter 22 (3 Novembre 2013)

dai dai dai va bene va bene va bene che forse a giugno non lo rivedremo più.
Viene da piangere a vedere sto Milan non ci resta che scherzarci su.


----------



## folletto (3 Novembre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> io sto arrivando a rimpiangere il 4-2-fantasia di leonardo, non scherzo.
> prendevamo lo stesso imbarcate di gol, ma almeno ci si divertiva anche ogni tanto.



Quotone.

E' completamente andato ormai, è straevidente che ha completamente perso il controllo della situazione, basta sentirlo farfugliare le solite mink.ate


----------



## Snape (3 Novembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma che dici?? ci vuole l'equilibrio, lo vedi che equilibrio che abbiamo 19 gol presi, di fare occasioni da gol nemmeno l'ombra kaka defilato sulla fascia, muntari al posto di poli tutto per raggiungere questo fantastico equilibrio che porta dei risultati strepitosi a quanto pare



Il 4-2-3-1 ? No, non voglio togliere certezze alla squadra. E con quel modulo prendiamo gol


----------



## runner (3 Novembre 2013)

resterà di sicuro ancora per provare il cambio di modulo


----------



## Kurt91 (3 Novembre 2013)

Io rimpiango Leonardo. Almeno mi divertivo.


----------



## 2515 (3 Novembre 2013)

a me viene da ridere che dica che ci vogliano certezze perché l'hanno scorso tenendo il 4-3-3 c'è stata la rimonta quando il milan l'anno scorso ha giocato in modo decente proprio CAMBIANDO SCHEMA DI GIOCO visto che usavamo il 4-3-1-2 dove si era fossilizzato e quando abbiamo cambiato schema di gioco abbiamo cambiato passo.


----------



## folletto (3 Novembre 2013)

Io comunque credo che verrà cacciato dopo il panettone, allora lui sarà il colpevole di tutto e il nano sarà il "salvatore della patria" con i suoi "roboanti" acquisti del mercato di riparazione. "Grazie presidente per aver cacciato l'incapace e per l'ennesimo mostruoso sforzo economico"


----------



## Djici (3 Novembre 2013)

alla fine dei loro cicli... quasi tutti gli allenatori mi stavano sulle scatole...
sacchi 2...
capello 2...
zaccheroni...
ancelotti...
allegri...

terim e leonardo non hanno avuto il tempo di innervosirmi... 
invece ci era riuscito tabarez 

cambiare quando e il momento e una cosa che al milan non sono proprio mai riusciti a fare... e non parlo solo di allenatori... ma anche di gente in dirigenza... o di rosa... cambiare poco a poco i senatori sarebbe stato troppo intelligente...

ora ci vuole un taglio.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Novembre 2013)

Un allenatore ridicolo e disonesto

Un totale ignorante del calcio


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (3 Novembre 2013)

A parte il non-gioco, con una partita ogni 3 giorni non ha fatto un minimo di turn-over, e solo due cambi, assurdo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Novembre 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> alla fine dei loro cicli... quasi tutti gli allenatori mi stavano sulle scatole...
> sacchi 2...
> capello 2...
> zaccheroni...
> ...



non a caso sbourigno è andato via dall'inter al momento giusto e oggi gli interisti lo idolatrano. Allegri andava cambiato dopo la rimonta con tanti saluti per il terzo posto , ovviamente cambiato con un allenatore non con un giocatore come seedorf


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Novembre 2013)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> A parte il non-gioco, con una partita ogni 3 giorni non ha fatto un minimo di turn-over, e solo due cambi, assurdo.



esatto..io pensavo che contro la lazio ha fatto riposare robinho e poli ad esempio, contro la fiorentina magari poteva far rifiatare montolivo o muntari e kaka, invece fa riposare di nuovo robinho e poli, davvero geniale


----------



## The Ripper (3 Novembre 2013)

Nessuna società al mondo resterebbe ancora con Allegri. I motivi li sappiamo.
Voglio sperare che si aspetti solo la sosta (è domenica giusto?) per farlo fuori.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Novembre 2013)

Col barca pareggiamo e poi vinciamo la prossima, rinnovata fiducia per Allegri per altri 3/4 mesi


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (3 Novembre 2013)

se avesse avuto un minimo di dignità avrebbe già rassegnato le dimissioni da un pezzo... anzi,avrebbe accettato la corte della roma in estate.Ma a quanto pare non sa nemmeno dove sia di casa la dignità


----------



## Snape (3 Novembre 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> se avesse avuto un minimo di dignità avrebbe già rassegnato le dimissioni da un pezzo... anzi,avrebbe accettato la corte della roma in estate.Ma a quanto pare non sa nemmeno dove sia di casa la dignità




Ma cosa dici, dimettersi, con quei soldi che prende ?! La dignità cos'è che non ricordo ? I valori morali sono estinti ormai ! (sono ironico)


----------



## Jino (4 Novembre 2013)

L'ultima volta che cambiammo a novembre fu nel 2001. Via Terim e dentro Ancelotti. Di fatto si aprì il nostro ultimo ciclo vincente.


----------



## runner (4 Novembre 2013)

che ridere quando si diceva che Leo sarebbe stato uno "yes man" e alla fine se ne è andato perchè ha voluto fare invece tutto di testa sua....

Allegri resta perchè non intralcia nessuno e si limita a fare l' allenatore, il problema è che non lo sa fare


----------



## Arsozzenal (4 Novembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> che ridere quando si diceva che Leo sarebbe stato uno "yes man" e alla fine se ne è andato perchè ha voluto fare invece tutto di testa sua....
> 
> Allegri resta perchè non intralcia nessuno e si limita a fare l' allenatore, il problema è che non lo sa fare



allegri resta perchè fa da parafulmine per la società...tutti pensano che il problema principale sia lui mentre ci son problemi ben piu gravi in dirigenza


----------



## 2515 (4 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> L'ultima volta che cambiammo a novembre fu nel 2001. Via Terim e dentro Ancelotti. Di fatto si aprì il nostro ultimo ciclo vincente.



di fatto si spesero una vita di soldi.


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Novembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> allegri resta perchè fa da parafulmine per la società...tutti pensano che il problema principale sia lui mentre ci son problemi ben piu gravi in dirigenza



Anche secondo me Allegri non è il problema principale, ma rimane comunque un problema.
La squadra si è ridimensionata rispetto agli anni d'oro, ma non vale il 13° posto a -10 dal Verona dopo 11 giornate.


----------



## Arsozzenal (4 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Anche secondo me Allegri non è il problema principale, ma rimane comunque un problema.
> La squadra si è ridimensionata rispetto agli anni d'oro, ma non vale il 13° posto a -10 dal Verona dopo 11 giornate.



sicuramente è un problema...ma anche mandandolo via le cose non migliorerebbero più di tanto...il massimo che puoi fare con un grande allenatore,con questa squadra, è lottare per il terzo posto..cosa che anche lo stesso allegri è stato capace di fare lo scorso anno


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Novembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> sicuramente è un problema...ma anche mandandolo via le cose non migliorerebbero più di tanto...il massimo che puoi fare con un grande allenatore,con questa squadra, è lottare per il terzo posto..cosa che anche lo stesso allegri è stato capace di fare lo scorso anno



L'anno scorso, infatti, l'ho parzialmente salvato, quantomeno per i risultati raggiunti, anche se è arrivato terzo grazie a 3 fattori:
1) l'esplosione di El Shaarawy che ha tirato fuori il Milan dalla zona retrocessione e lo ha portato quasi da solo al 5°/6° posto a suon di gol;
2) i gol e i rigori tirati da Balotelli (che possono essere condensati nella stessa voce);
3) le decisioni arbitrali favorevoli che hanno condizionato alcune sfide (basti pensare a Milan-Udinese dove ci hanno dato un rigore inventato di sana pianta all'ultimo secondo).
L'anno scorso, aveva l'attenuante dello tsunami che c'era stato a giugno/luglio e sinceramente credo anch'io che la squadra non potesse partire a razzo l'anno scorso. Quest'anno la squadra partiva dalla stessa base dell'anno scorso. Anzi, avendo preso Poli che si sta rivelando un ottimo elemento (peccato che nelle ultime partite si faccia giocare Muntari) e avendo Balotelli dall'inizio teoricamente la squadra è più forte di quella dello scorso campionato.
Sinceramente l'anno scorso, nonostante la squadra fosse in zona retrocessione dopo 8 giornate, ero certo che si sarebbe ripresa e che avrebbe fatto anche in tempo ad arrivare terza. Ora, oltre al fatto che le avversarie si siano rinforzate e che siamo distanti anni luce dal terzo posto, vedo proprio una squadra spenta, senza motivazioni ed ambizioni. Allegri mi dà l'impressione di non avere più alcun interesse per i risultati della squadra, sapendo già che da giugno non sarà più lui l'allenatore. Con questa rosa non si può di certo proporre un calcio champagne, ma di certo si possono offrire delle prestazioni meno vergognose di quelle che stiamo vedendo in questo inizio di stagione.
Detto ciò, credo che questo inizio di stagione sia in primis figlio dei dissidi societari. Quello che è successo da giugno fino ad oggi da questo punto di vista è preoccupante, imbarazzante e grottesco.


----------



## Principe (5 Novembre 2013)

Allegri non e' il problema principale ? È' incredibile sostenere questa tesi , sta distruggendo tutti quel poco di buono che abbiamo ma non è' il problema principale , ha voluto matri e tiene in panca poli solo per questo andrebbe fucilato


----------



## Albijol (5 Novembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> sicuramente è un problema...ma anche mandandolo via le cose non migliorerebbero più di tanto...il massimo che puoi fare con un grande allenatore,con questa squadra, è lottare per il terzo posto..cosa che anche lo stesso allegri è stato capace di fare lo scorso anno



E' stato capace perché a gennaio gli hanno spesso 20 milioni per Balotelli, mica per merito suo


----------



## vota DC (5 Novembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> sicuramente è un problema...ma anche mandandolo via le cose non migliorerebbero più di tanto...il massimo che puoi fare con un grande allenatore,con questa squadra, è lottare per il terzo posto..cosa che anche lo stesso allegri è stato capace di fare lo scorso anno



Conte spreme al 100% i suoi anche se non è un genio delle formazioni, eppure non abbiamo ancora visto la Juventus battere Real o Barca, l'unica "grande" che hanno battuto è bluffchelsea mi pare. C'è Balotelli al posto di Pato rotto, quindi un Milan spremuto al 100% farebbe almeno poco meglio di quello che ha battuto il Barca, magari nel lungo periodo non regge ma comunque spremuto all'80% durante il campionato asfalta tutte le piccole e il primo posto lo ottiene.


----------



## Arsozzenal (5 Novembre 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Conte spreme al 100% i suoi anche se non è un genio delle formazioni, eppure non abbiamo ancora visto la Juventus battere Real o Barca, l'unica "grande" che hanno battuto è bluffchelsea mi pare. C'è Balotelli al posto di Pato rotto, quindi un Milan spremuto al 100% farebbe almeno poco meglio di quello che ha battuto il Barca, magari nel lungo periodo non regge ma comunque spremuto all'80% durante il campionato asfalta tutte le piccole e il primo posto lo ottiene.



Quindi secondo te,con un buon allenatore(i grandi allenatori vanno pagati quindi non vengono), questa squadra sarebbe da scudetto?


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Novembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Quindi secondo te,con un buon allenatore(i grandi allenatori vanno pagati quindi non vengono), questa squadra sarebbe da scudetto?



Con un GRANDE allenatore, la sparo grossa, per me si (e con tutti gli effettivi, cosa che ad Allegri è mancata).

Gabriel
Abate Mexes Zapata/Silvestre De Sciglio
Poli De Jong Montolivo
Kakà Balotelli Elsha

è un 11 che può giocarsela alla pari con quello della Roma, della Juve, del Napoli.

La panchina è corta e dietro siamo inferiori, ma la Juventus con Buffon Barzagli Chiellini e Bonucci ha fatto un anno senza sconfitte, quindi non stiamo giocando nella serie a "dei nostri padri".


----------



## Arsozzenal (5 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Con un GRANDE allenatore, la sparo grossa, per me si (e con tutti gli effettivi, cosa che ad Allegri è mancata).
> 
> Gabriel
> Abate Mexes Zapata/Silvestre De Sciglio
> ...



il nostro problema è che le riserve non sono minimamente all'altezza dei titolari..e sai meglio di me che per vincere il campionato non ti possono bastare 11 giocatori contati,salvo stagioni in cui ti va tutto bene(vedasi juve nel 2012)..comunque ho gia detto prima che i grandi allenatori non ce li possiamo permettere


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Novembre 2013)

Allegri:"Io faccio giocare sempre i giocatori nei ruoli più adatti a loro".


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Novembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Allegri:"Io faccio giocare sempre i giocatori nei ruoli più adatti a loro".



Non l'ha detto sul serio dai..........


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Novembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Allegri:"Io faccio giocare sempre i giocatori nei ruoli più adatti a loro".



Tipo Kakà ala sinistra, Ema trequartista e chi più né ha più né metta???


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Novembre 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non l'ha detto sul serio dai..........



Giuro


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Novembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Giuro


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Novembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Allegri:"Io faccio giocare sempre i giocatori nei ruoli più adatti a loro".



"Ma dai ma dai ma dai ma dai ma dai ma dai" (cit)


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Novembre 2013)

Se domani non leggo l'annuncio ufficiale.. 5 partite di fila zero vittorie... 
Mi arrendo.


----------



## Re Ricardo (6 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Now i'm here (6 Novembre 2013)

e ride. 

questo qua sempre a ridere sta. 
prende ca*zi in faccia ogni 3 giorni e ride. 

tanto chi lo smuove da lì ? dio che nervoso.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Novembre 2013)

Abbiamo giocato con il modulo 8-0-2. Non si può giocare così. 

Lo scandalo erano gli esterni di centrocampo, Poli e Muntari non sono esterni. Poteva almeno mettere Robinho sulla fascia e Kakà e Balo dall'inizio.


----------



## Jino (6 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo giocato con il modulo 8-0-2. Non si può giocare così.
> 
> Lo scandalo erano gli esterni di centrocampo, Poli e Muntari non sono esterni. Poteva almeno mettere Robinho sulla fascia e Kakà e Balo dall'inizio.



Robinho a fare la fascia!? Con che corsa? Con che voglia? Per carità dai, avessi detto Emanuelson posso capire...ma sarebbe significato metter un fuori di testa Constant da titolare.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo giocato con il modulo 8-0-2. Non si può giocare così.
> 
> Lo scandalo erano gli esterni di centrocampo, Poli e Muntari non sono esterni. Poteva almeno mettere Robinho sulla fascia e Kakà e Balo dall'inizio.



Aspè Binho sulla fascia  ??? Ho trovato uno peggio di Allegri.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Aspè Binho sulla fascia  ??? Ho trovato uno peggio di Allegri.


Guarda che Robinho con Capello giocava sulla fascia sinistra nel 4-4-2. 

Dai ragazzi se poi vogliamo contraddire sempre facciamolo, ma a me sto giochino non piace.


----------



## dyablo65 (6 Novembre 2013)

al massimo questo puo' allenare la bitontese....ridi ridi che quando te ne vai ridiamo noi, incapace


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Robinho a fare la fascia!? Con che corsa? Con che voglia? Per carità dai, avessi detto Emanuelson posso capire...ma sarebbe significato metter un fuori di testa Constant da titolare.


Meglio Muntari Jino? Non ha il passo, la corsa, la tecnica per fare l'esterno. 

Muntari-Poli... roba da matti.


----------



## Jino (6 Novembre 2013)

Ma non li ha messi a fare gli esterni dai. Erano sull'esterno solamente per andare a chiudere e raddoppiare altrimenti facevano gli interni liberi di inserirsi ed appoggiare.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Novembre 2013)

Comunque a parte Kakà son tutti svogliati. Dai stavano lì impalati a guardare quelli del Barcellona giocare. Niente grinta, niente rabbia, questa squadra non ha anima! Non c'entra solo Robinho, è l'andazzo a non andarmi giù più!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma non li ha messi a fare gli esterni dai. Erano sull'esterno solamente per andare a chiudere e raddoppiare altrimenti facevano gli interni liberi di inserirsi ed appoggiare.


Non so che partita hai visto. Io ho visto la partita per intero ed erano schierati esterni in fase difensiva. In fase offensiva non si ripartiva mai perché non avevano il passo per sfruttare le ripartenze, mentre Kakà e Robinho spesso si ritrovavano a lottare contro tutta la difesa del Barcellona con i centrocampisti blaugrana pronti a raddoppiare.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Guarda che Robinho con Capello giocava sulla fascia sinistra nel 4-4-2.
> 
> Dai ragazzi se poi vogliamo contraddire sempre facciamolo, ma a me sto giochino non piace.



Con Capello??? Cioè la bellezza di quasi 5 anni fa. Ma non lo vedi Binho che non ce la fa a muoversi. Maddai.


----------



## Jino (6 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non so che partita hai visto. Io ho visto la partita per intero ed erano schierati esterni in fase difensiva. In fase offensiva non si ripartiva mai perché non avevano il passo per sfruttare le ripartenze, mentre Kakà e Robinho spesso si ritrovavano a lottare contro tutta la difesa del Barcellona con i centrocampisti blaugrana pronti a raddoppiare.



Ho capito che non hanno il passo per ripartire, ma non è certo a metter Robinho esterno a difendere per l'80% di partita che la risolvevi. Spiegami dove ha il passo per ripartire Robinho, uno bravo nei primi metri e niente più. Lo vedo proprio Robi a fare una cavalcata alla Kakà. 

Eddai, veramente si va a fare i professorini di tattica su una partita dove onestamente non capisco cosa dovevamo fare di più. Contro il Barca c'è una divario assurdo. Per batterli ti deve andare tutto bene. Significa che non devono regalar loro rigori, gol in fuorigioco. Che hai bisogno tu di qualche regalo. Che in quelle 2-3 occasioni buone non puoi sbagliare come abbiam fatto stasera.


----------



## mankikani (6 Novembre 2013)

allegri si è appena giustificato dicendo che gli mancava el 92.....sacchi gli ha risposto (indirettamente)che quando allenava lui non si preoccupava deli assenti fuori dal campo ma di chi giocava ed era assente comunque.....ma arrigo tu sei un'allenatore...quello è solo una marionetta


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ho capito che non hanno il passo per ripartire, ma non è certo a metter Robinho esterno a difendere per l'80% di partita che la risolvevi. Spiegami dove ha il passo per ripartire Robinho, uno bravo nei primi metri e niente più. Lo vedo proprio Robi a fare una cavalcata alla Kakà.
> 
> Eddai, veramente si va a fare i professorini di tattica su una partita dove onestamente non capisco cosa dovevamo fare di più. Contro il Barca c'è una divario assurdo. Per batterli ti deve andare tutto bene. Significa che non devono regalar loro rigori, gol in fuorigioco. Che hai bisogno tu di qualche regalo. Che in quelle 2-3 occasioni buone non puoi sbagliare come abbiam fatto stasera.



Quotone.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Novembre 2013)

Adesso usa pure la scusa di El Sharawi... pezzente


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Novembre 2013)

mankikani ha scritto:


> allegri si è appena giustificato dicendo che gli mancava el 92.....sacchi gli ha risposto (indirettamente)che quando allenava lui non si preoccupava deli assenti fuori dal campo ma di chi giocava ed era assente comunque.....ma arrigo tu sei un'allenatore...quello è solo una marionetta



Beh le riserve di Sacchi erano altra roba....


----------



## Jino (6 Novembre 2013)

Io ragazzi giuro che non vi capisco proprio. Non capisco la vostra totale assenza di obiettività. Allegri quest'anno può esser criticato per TUTTE le partite e dico TUTTE tranne in questa doppia sfida con il Farsa.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Con Capello??? Cioè la bellezza di quasi 5 anni fa. Ma non lo vedi Binho che non ce la fa a muoversi. Maddai.


Guarda che il problema di Robinho è a livello di motivazioni. Non fisico. Se arrivasse un allenatore con le palle in grado di motivarlo sarebbe sicuramente più utile di Ruttari e anche del vostro amato De Mongolo che non è in grado di fare due passaggi di fila come il suo gemello ghanese separato alla nascita.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Novembre 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Adesso usa pure la scusa di El Sharawi... pezzente



_E' inutile piangersi addosso(cit.)_


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io ragazzi giuro che non vi capisco proprio. Non capisco la vostra totale assenza di obiettività. Allegri quest'anno può esser criticato per TUTTE le partite e dico TUTTE tranne in questa doppia sfida con il Farsa.



Dobbiamo dirgli grazie per averci fatto prendere solo 3 goal?


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io ragazzi giuro che non vi capisco proprio. Non capisco la vostra totale assenza di obiettività. Allegri quest'anno può esser criticato per TUTTE le partite e dico TUTTE tranne in questa doppia sfida con il Farsa.



Appunto. Solo che se provi per una volta ad andare "contro" il coro, vieni additato come un visionario o uno che non capisce nulla. Un classico.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ho capito che non hanno il passo per ripartire, ma non è certo a metter Robinho esterno a difendere per l'80% di partita che la risolvevi. Spiegami dove ha il passo per ripartire Robinho, uno bravo nei primi metri e niente più. Lo vedo proprio Robi a fare una cavalcata alla Kakà.
> 
> Eddai, veramente si va a fare i professorini di tattica su una partita dove onestamente non capisco cosa dovevamo fare di più. Contro il Barca c'è una divario assurdo. Per batterli ti deve andare tutto bene. Significa che non devono regalar loro rigori, gol in fuorigioco. Che hai bisogno tu di qualche regalo. Che in quelle 2-3 occasioni buone non puoi sbagliare come abbiam fatto stasera.


Ascolta, io sapevo che ci sarebbero stati problemi, ma almeno vorrei vedere impegno e motivazione. E Muntari e Poli non esterni. Gioca in altro modo, ma metti quei cavolo di giocatori nei loro ruoli.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io ragazzi giuro che non vi capisco proprio. Non capisco la vostra totale assenza di obiettività. Allegri quest'anno può esser criticato per TUTTE le partite e dico TUTTE tranne in questa doppia sfida con il Farsa.



Ineccepibile, sono state le uniche due dignitose della stagione. Proprio per questo però mi viene da pensare alla forza dell'avversario. 

Ovviamente puoi dirmi che hanno vinto16 partite su 18, e avresti ragione, però io ho visto una squadra molto mediocre.


----------



## iceman. (6 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ho capito che non hanno il passo per ripartire, ma non è certo a metter Robinho esterno a difendere per l'80% di partita che la risolvevi. Spiegami dove ha il passo per ripartire Robinho, uno bravo nei primi metri e niente più. Lo vedo proprio Robi a fare una cavalcata alla Kakà.
> 
> Eddai, veramente si va a fare i professorini di tattica su una partita dove onestamente non capisco cosa dovevamo fare di più. Contro il Barca c'è una divario assurdo. Per batterli ti deve andare tutto bene. Significa che non devono regalar loro rigori, gol in fuorigioco. Che hai bisogno tu di qualche regalo. Che in quelle 2-3 occasioni buone non puoi sbagliare come abbiam fatto stasera.



Per batterli o hai una rosa qasi alla pari,alla pari se non superiore, vedi Chelsea, Real , Bayern ....o altrimenti ti serve un (_)(_)infinito, tipo due tiri due gol, un autogol etc....
Oggi era una partita a sé, e diffati mi limito a criticare gente come Montolivo,Robinho e Muntari che hanno fatto pena, se giocata con più attenzione si sarebbe anche potuta pareggiare.


----------



## iceman. (6 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo dirgli grazie per averci fatto prendere solo 3 goal?



Dai, oggi era scontata la sconfitta anche con la rosa al completo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Dai, oggi era scontata la sconfitta anche con la rosa al completo.



Scontata non direi, molti ci credevano.


----------



## mankikani (6 Novembre 2013)

penso che se la marionetta gioca il 99% delle partite male (non parlo del risultato ma del gioco) 2 partite all'anno non fanno differenza anche se contro il barcellona. indegno della panchina del milan era e cosi rimane


----------



## SuperMilan (6 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Scontata non direi, molti ci credevano.



E sbagliavano. Col Barça tutto ciò che viene in più della sconfitta, con la rosa di quest'anno, è oro colato. Detto questo il fatto che Allegri ridesse in zona mista mi ha dato molto fastidio. Abbiamo pur sempre perso 3-1, era prevedibile, ma non per questo dobbiamo sorridere.


----------



## iceman. (6 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Scontata non direi, molti ci credevano.



A vincere contro il Barcellona? Quanti però? 2 su 10?


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Novembre 2013)

mankikani ha scritto:


> allegri si è appena giustificato dicendo che gli mancava el 92.....sacchi gli ha risposto (indirettamente)che quando allenava lui non si preoccupava deli assenti fuori dal campo ma di chi giocava ed era assente comunque.....ma arrigo tu sei un'allenatore...quello è solo una marionetta



non ho visto il video ma sacchi potrebbe anche evitare ste uscite da primo della classe. 
il suo milan si commenta da sé, è storia.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Guarda che il problema di Robinho è a livello di motivazioni. Non fisico. Se arrivasse un allenatore con le palle in grado di motivarlo sarebbe sicuramente più utile di Ruttari e anche del vostro amato De Mongolo che non è in grado di fare due passaggi di fila come il suo gemello ghanese separato alla nascita.



Ma non esiste, non ha la struttura fisica per fare l'intera fascia, aldilà che Muntari e Poli sono messi lì solo per tamponare.


----------



## Jino (6 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo dirgli grazie per averci fatto prendere solo 3 goal?



No, dovresti solo ringraziare iddio che a casa nostra l'abbiamo pareggiata e qui fino a 7 dalla fine qualunque tifoso rossonero sperava in qualcosa di buono. 

Boh, forse a qualcuno sfugge punto primo la differenza abissale tra la nostra rosa e quella del Barca. Rileggetevi i nomi, non lo so. Punto secondo, siamo in un vero e proprio ciclone societario nel quale la serenità non credo proprio sia di casa. Punto terzo, siamo in piena crisi tecnico tattica. 

Qualcuno da giorni parlava di imbarcata, si pensava di prendere 4-5-6 gol di scarto. A me pare non sia andato poi in maniera cosi vergognosa.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> No, dovresti solo ringraziare iddio che a casa nostra l'abbiamo pareggiata e qui fino a 7 dalla fine qualunque tifoso rossonero sperava in qualcosa di buono.
> 
> Boh, forse a qualcuno sfugge punto primo la differenza abissale tra la nostra rosa e quella del Barca. Rileggetevi i nomi, non lo so. Punto secondo, siamo in un vero e proprio ciclone societario nel quale la serenità non credo proprio sia di casa. Punto terzo, siamo in piena crisi tecnico tattica.
> 
> Qualcuno da giorni parlava di imbarcata, si pensava di prendere 4-5-6 gol di scarto. A me pare non sia andato poi in maniera cosi vergognosa.



Io dopo una sconfitta son arrabbiato uguale, sia che sia per 6-0 sia che sia per 1-0.


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> No, dovresti solo ringraziare iddio che a casa nostra l'abbiamo pareggiata e qui fino a 7 dalla fine qualunque tifoso rossonero sperava in qualcosa di buono.
> 
> Boh, forse a qualcuno sfugge punto primo la differenza abissale tra la nostra rosa e quella del Barca. Rileggetevi i nomi, non lo so. Punto secondo, siamo in un vero e proprio ciclone societario nel quale la serenità non credo proprio sia di casa. Punto terzo, siamo in piena crisi tecnico tattica.
> 
> Qualcuno da giorni parlava di imbarcata, si pensava di prendere 4-5-6 gol di scarto. A me pare non sia andato poi in maniera cosi vergognosa.



Perfetto, non mi sembra difficile da capire. Poi Allegri rimane un'allenatore abbastanza scarso, ma non è per oggi che dev'essere criticato.


----------



## iceman. (6 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> No, dovresti solo ringraziare iddio che a casa nostra l'abbiamo pareggiata e qui fino a 7 dalla fine qualunque tifoso rossonero sperava in qualcosa di buono.
> 
> Boh, forse a qualcuno sfugge punto primo la differenza abissale tra la nostra rosa e quella del Barca. Rileggetevi i nomi, non lo so. Punto secondo, siamo in un vero e proprio ciclone societario nel quale la serenità non credo proprio sia di casa. Punto terzo, siamo in piena crisi tecnico tattica.
> 
> Qualcuno da giorni parlava di imbarcata, si pensava di prendere 4-5-6 gol di scarto. A me pare non sia andato poi in maniera cosi vergognosa.



Ci siamo andati vicini all'imbarcata comunque, neymar si è mangiato un gol praticamente a porta vuota, visto che abbiati c'è o non c'è non fa nessuna differenza. 
Però dai, ero preparato alla sconfitta, restano le solite disattenzioni difensive, c'è poco da fare, siamo limitati.


----------



## Jino (6 Novembre 2013)

Vicini all'imbarcata... insomma... rigore inesistente per loro e gol in fuorigioco sono colpa di Allegri pure quelli immagino  Comunque dai, vi lascio criticare in pace Allegri anche quelle rare volte in cui non lo merita


----------



## iceman. (6 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vicini all'imbarcata... insomma... rigore inesistente per loro e gol in fuorigioco sono colpa di Allegri pure quelli immagino  Comunque dai, vi lascio criticare in pace Allegri anche quelle rare volte in cui non lo merita


Ma non lo sto criticando, torna indietro e vedi quello che ho scritto.
Le solite disattenzioni? SI, perché sia che sia fuorigioco o NO, busquets non lo puoi lasciare così, a fabregas non gli puoi lasciare tutto quello spazio in mezzo a 4 giocatori, non scherziamo.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (7 Novembre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> non ho visto il video ma sacchi potrebbe anche evitare ste uscite da primo della classe.
> il suo milan si commenta da sé, è storia.



Sacchi è a dir poco vergognoso, si diverte a infierire e ha detto oscenità tipo che il rigore anche se non c'era è giusto punire Abate perché era all'esterno piuttosto che all'interno. Dopodiché ad Allegri ha detto che c'è anche da dire che abbiamo tanti infortunati e quindi capisce l'atteggiamento, appena andato via ha detto che lui non avrebbe giocato in modo così difensivo. In conclusione si può tranquillamente dire che è stato un grande per la nostra storia ma come commentatore è un insopportabile saputello rompimaroni.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma non esiste, non ha la struttura fisica per fare l'intera fascia, aldilà che Muntari e Poli sono messi lì solo per tamponare.


Robinho o no, Poli e Muntari non sono esterni e non dovevano giocare lì. Questo credo sia inconfutabile... altrimenti io sono vergine.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (7 Novembre 2013)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Sacchi è a dir poco vergognoso, si diverte a infierire e ha detto oscenità tipo che il rigore anche se non c'era è giusto punire Abate perché era all'esterno piuttosto che all'interno. Dopodiché ad Allegri ha detto che c'è anche da dire che abbiamo tanti infortunati e quindi capisce l'atteggiamento, appena andato via ha detto che lui non avrebbe giocato in modo così difensivo. In conclusione si può tranquillamente dire che è stato un grande per la nostra storia ma come commentatore è un insopportabile saputello rompimaroni.



Sacchi capisce di calcio piu di Galliani, Allegri, Berlusconi, me e te messi insieme.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Robinho o no, Poli e Muntari non sono esterni e non dovevano giocare lì. Questo credo sia inconfutabile... altrimenti io sono vergine.



Potevi mettere Costant a sinistra (peggio di Muntari), a destra non mi viene in mente nessuno tale da fare la fascia su e giù al posto di poli


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Sacchi capisce di calcio piu di Galliani, Allegri, Berlusconi, me e te messi insieme.



Cosa c'entra col fatto che rompa le balls più del dovuto???


----------



## iceman. (7 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Sacchi capisce di calcio piu di Galliani, Allegri, Berlusconi, me e te messi insieme.



Ha appena detto che Galliani è praticamente il numero 1, è l'eccellenza fatta persona


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (7 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Cosa c'entra col fatto che rompi le balls più del dovuto???



Io? - -'


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Io? - -'



Scusa, volevo dire rompa le balls.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (7 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Scusa, volevo dire rompa le balls.



RompE ahahahahah stai a difetti di tastiera.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> RompE ahahahahah stai a difetti di tastiera.



Eh, scrivo veloce e talvolta faccio confusione coi tasti, specie con le desinenze.


----------



## iceman. (7 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Eh, scrivo veloce e talvolta faccio confusione coi tasti, specie con le desinenze.



Ehh ti sei preso la Del Nerite


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Guarda che il problema di Robinho è a livello di motivazioni. Non fisico. Se arrivasse un allenatore con le palle in grado di motivarlo sarebbe sicuramente più utile di Ruttari e anche del vostro amato De Mongolo che non è in grado di fare due passaggi di fila come il suo gemello ghanese separato alla nascita.



concordo, essendo forse il maggior estimatore di robinho ti dico che hai centrato proprio il punto, ha bisogno di motivazioni per rendere al massimo, che può trovare solo con un allenatore con le palle, io spero che almeno il ritorno in nazionale possa ridargli un po di entusiasmo


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (7 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Sacchi capisce di calcio piu di Galliani, Allegri, Berlusconi, me e te messi insieme.



Mai messo in dubbio quello, ma non è che se ogni domenica, martedì, mercoledì e sabato ripete che ci vuole armonia, il gioco deve essere una sinfonia, siamo indietro rispetto agli altri paesi, gli inglesi ce l'hanno più lungo, i tedeschi più grosso, ecc ecc ecc cambia qualcosa... Abbiamo capito, facesse qualcosa di concreto se pensa di poter dare un contributo piuttosto che infierire anche perché quando la Juve è stata sfavorita dall'arbitro a Madrid non mi pare abbia detto che Chiellini andava punito comunque perché era fuori posizione su Ronaldo, o come quando c'è da difendere Galliani è sempre in prima linea.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ehh ti sei preso la Del Nerite



Scrivo sempre italiano, non arabo. 


Chiuso OT.


----------



## Peppe (7 Novembre 2013)

Dobbiamo chiederlo tutti a gran voce. Allegri, purtroppo, a casa SUBITO!
Per mille motivi e senza attendere oltre. Questa vergogna deve finire e se volessero veramente bene al Milan avrebbero provveduto da tempo. Sono 3 anni che proviamo... Mi sorge il dubbio che veramente i vertici della società sono latitanti, non basta presenziare alle partite, c'è bisogno anche di decidere quando è il momento, costi quel che costi!!!

INZAGHI MISTER E SEMPRE FORZA MILAN!!!


----------



## Tobi (7 Novembre 2013)

Non lo giudico negativamente per queste sconfitte.. abbiamo giocatori troppo scarsi per questo tipo di partite, lo condanno per quel che ha farto vedere contro Parma Verona Fiorentina Bologna Torino Ajax


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Novembre 2013)

Ieri non c'entra niente, lo hanno rubato dai.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (7 Novembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ieri non c'entra niente, lo hanno rubato dai.



Eh vabbè dai, avremmo perso uguale, magari di misura.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Eh vabbè dai, avremmo perso uguale, magari di misura.



Ma che discorso eh?? Questo non lo potremmo mai sapere, quello che è certo che i due primi gol erano derubati punto.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (7 Novembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma che discorso eh?? Questo non lo potremmo mai sapere, quello che è certo che i due primi gol erano derubati punto.



Gli errori arbitrali fanno il gioco, ne hanno sempre fatto parte. A volte sono a favore, a volte a sfavore.
E' cosi il calcio.


----------



## smallball (7 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Gli errori arbitrali fanno il gioco, ne hanno sempre fatto parte. A volte sono a favore, a volte a sfavore.
> E' cosi il calcio.



Ribadisco il mio pensiero,la direzione di Mazic di ieri rivaluta e di molto i nostri fischietti,soprattutto i nostri assistenti


----------



## Principe (7 Novembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma che discorso eh?? Questo non lo potremmo mai sapere, quello che è certo che i due primi gol erano derubati punto.



Il rigore c'era poco da recriminare parliamo se Mai Della conduzione generale Di gara palese a favore del barca , cmq partendo Di allegri tenere balotelli in panchina per far giocare il ciabattaro bisogno avere dei SERI PROBLEMI se gli Devi dare Qualche Lezione gliela dai in allanamento , allegri non ha mai alcuna scusante perché sbaglia ogni partita .


----------



## tequilad (7 Novembre 2013)

Il rigore era netto. Il fuorigioco altrettanto.


----------



## runner (7 Novembre 2013)

io ancora non riesco a capacitarmi del fatto che abbia giocato Binho al posto di Balo....

diciamo che mi sono fermato lì ieri sera....incredulo e totalmente sconfortato!!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (7 Novembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> io ancora non riesco a capacitarmi del fatto che abbia giocato Binho al posto di Balo....
> 
> diciamo che mi sono fermato lì ieri sera....incredulo e totalmente sconfortato!!



Balotelli doveva avere una lezione morale, deve sentirsi poco importante.


----------



## runner (7 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Balotelli doveva avere una lezione morale, deve sentirsi poco importante.



a che pro scusa?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (7 Novembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> a che pro scusa?



Al Pro di impegnarsi e dimostrare che vale, se lo metti in campo sempre e comunque si sente libero di pascolare.


----------



## runner (7 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Al Pro di impegnarsi e dimostrare che vale, se lo metti in campo sempre e comunque si sente libero di pascolare.



quindi in una delle partite più prestigiose l' idea del tecnico è quella di giocare senza l' unico in grado insieme a Kakà di fare bene?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (7 Novembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> quindi in una delle partite più prestigiose l' idea del tecnico è quella di giocare senza l' unico in grado insieme a Kakà di fare bene?



Ma guarda che è entrato Balotelli.


----------



## runner (7 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che è entrato Balotelli.



si dopo che avevamo preso due pappine....

avrebbe fatto meglio dall' inizio per fare gioco con Kakà e magari ci sarebbe stato anche su quel cross di Emuelason...

come al solito siamo entrati da provinciali che temono il barcellona (non dico di giocare con tre punte ma almeno Kakà e Balo là davanti si)


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (7 Novembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> si dopo che avevamo preso due pappine....
> 
> avrebbe fatto meglio dall' inizio per fare gioco con Kakà e magari ci sarebbe stato anche su quel cross di Emuelason...
> 
> *come al solito siamo entrati da provinciali che temono il barcellona* (non dico di giocare con tre punte ma almeno Kakà e Balo là davanti si)



Concordo su sta cosa.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Novembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> si dopo che avevamo preso due pappine....
> 
> avrebbe fatto meglio dall' inizio per fare gioco con Kakà e magari ci sarebbe stato anche su quel cross di Emuelason...
> 
> come al solito siamo entrati da provinciali che temono il barcellona (non dico di giocare con tre punte ma almeno Kakà e Balo là davanti si)


Quello che dicevo anch'io. Poi il centrocampo imbottito di falegnami col Barcellona non serve a niente. Con quel tiki-taka ti ipnotizzano e prima o poi il gol lo prendi. L'unico modo per cercare di batterli è fare un pressing asfissiante, ma non pressare alti... il pressing deve iniziare dalla metà campo o un pochino più avanti. Squadra corta e ripartire in velocità. Ieri con quella squadra di fatto non potevamo mai ripartire.


----------



## runner (7 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Quello che dicevo anch'io. Poi il centrocampo imbottito di falegnami col Barcellona non serve a niente. Con quel tiki-taka ti ipnotizzano e prima o poi il gol lo prendi. L'unico modo per cercare di batterli è fare un pressing asfissiante, ma non pressare alti... il pressing deve iniziare dalla metà campo o un pochino più avanti. Squadra corta e ripartire in velocità. Ieri con quella squadra di fatto non potevamo mai ripartire.



ma certo, pure io trovo assurdo non approfittare fin da subito di Kakà fresco con un Balo in grado di fare la differenza, poi oh se ci accontentiamo di non avere preso 6 gol allora ci sta però siamo dei provincialotti e basta


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Novembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ma certo, pure io trovo assurdo non approfittare fin da subito di Kakà fresco con un Balo in grado di fare la differenza, poi oh se ci accontentiamo di non avere preso 6 gol allora ci sta però siamo dei provincialotti e basta


Ieri l'unico obiettivo dichiarato era quello di non prendere una goleada. Ci siamo riusciti parzialmente perché 3 pere non fanno comunque bene...


----------



## Canonista (7 Novembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ma certo, pure io trovo assurdo non approfittare fin da subito di Kakà fresco con un Balo in grado di fare la differenza, poi oh se ci accontentiamo di non avere preso 6 gol allora ci sta però siamo dei provincialotti e basta



Purtroppo la squadra assume la mentalità dell'allenatore stesso...


----------



## Serginho (7 Novembre 2013)

1) In 4 anni non ha dato un gioco corale o degli schemi a questa squadra, non si vede infatti un gol creato da un'azione manovrata ormai da tempo
2) Non è capace di creare una buona fase difensiva e quindi si affida a moduli iperdifensivi con l'aggiunta di un mediano in più a coprire a centrocampo, in modo che il centrocampo poi risulti sprovvisto di qualità tecnica
3) Da alla squadra una preparazione deficitaria, che fa ingranare la squadra a metà novembre e le fa finire la benzina a fine marzo, per poi trascinarsi con prestazioni scandalose fino alla fine della stagione
4) Vi è il dubbio che la sua preparazione pesante influisca sugli infortuni, di fatto negli ultimi anni gli infortuni muscolari sono aumentati sensibilmente nonostante il ringiovanimento della rosa
5) E' totalmente incapace di vincere un qualsivoglia scontro diretto e/o partita di cartello, vuoi per motivazioni vuoi per qualsiasi altro motivo
6) Tra campionato e Champions in 11+4 partite, su 45 punti disponibili ne ha racimolati 17.

Io vorrei sapere perché bisogna aspettare la partita col Chievo per mandare via questo incapace patentato


----------



## robs91 (7 Novembre 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> 1) In 4 anni non ha dato un gioco corale o degli schemi a questa squadra, non si vede infatti un gol creato da un'azione manovrata ormai da tempo
> 2) Non è capace di creare una buona fase difensiva e quindi si affida a moduli iperdifensivi con l'aggiunta di un mediano in più a coprire a centrocampo, in modo che il centrocampo poi risulti sprovvisto di qualità tecnica
> 3) Da alla squadra una preparazione deficitaria, che fa ingranare la squadra a metà novembre e le fa finire la benzina a fine marzo, per poi trascinarsi con prestazioni scandalose fino alla fine della stagione
> 4) Vi è il dubbio che la sua preparazione pesante influisca sugli infortuni, di fatto negli ultimi anni gli infortuni muscolari sono aumentati sensibilmente nonostante il ringiovanimento della rosa
> ...


----------



## runner (7 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ieri l'unico obiettivo dichiarato era quello di non prendere una goleada. Ci siamo riusciti parzialmente perché 3 pere non fanno comunque bene...



aveva più attributi Leo di questo qua


----------



## Stex (7 Novembre 2013)

con sto allenatore i giocatori scompaiono e poi riappaiono a caso, vedi emanuela... non giocava da 2 mesi ed e tornato titolare... booooo stessi per robingo...


----------



## Re Ricardo (8 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Novembre 2013)

Stex ha scritto:


> con sto allenatore i giocatori scompaiono e poi riappaiono a caso, vedi emanuela... non giocava da 2 mesi ed e tornato titolare... booooo stessi per robingo...



questa è un altra cosa che non va per nulla bene, significa che non hai le idee chiare, non puoi accantonare un giocatore per un mese, poi schierarlo titolare e sperare che faccia bene, questom li vede in allenamento tutti i giorni, deve alternarli nella giusta maniera, non che un giorno dice di metterlo da parte e poi diventa titolare col barcellona vedi emanuelson, la rosa dovrebbe conoscerla, deve decidere su cui puntare, se emanuelson non gli piace che lo metta da parte sempre o se vuole sfruttarlo che gli dia una continuità e questo vale per tutti i giocatori


----------



## Hammer (10 Novembre 2013)

Secondo me non lo mandano via questa stagione manco fossimo in zona retrocessione.

Abbiamo già troppi casini societari, non credo vogliano aggiungerci un cambio di allenatore


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Novembre 2013)

Gesù...


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Novembre 2013)

Che trollone!!!


----------



## Ale (10 Novembre 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> 1) In 4 anni non ha dato un gioco corale o degli schemi a questa squadra, non si vede infatti un gol creato da un'azione manovrata ormai da tempo
> 2) Non è capace di creare una buona fase difensiva e quindi si affida a moduli iperdifensivi con l'aggiunta di un mediano in più a coprire a centrocampo, in modo che il centrocampo poi risulti sprovvisto di qualità tecnica
> 3) Da alla squadra una preparazione deficitaria, che fa ingranare la squadra a metà novembre e le fa finire la benzina a fine marzo, per poi trascinarsi con prestazioni scandalose fino alla fine della stagione
> 4) Vi è il dubbio che la sua preparazione pesante influisca sugli infortuni, di fatto negli ultimi anni gli infortuni muscolari sono aumentati sensibilmente nonostante il ringiovanimento della rosa
> ...



perche tanto non lo cacciano neanche oggi


----------



## admin (10 Novembre 2013)

Non lo mandano via perchè non c'è nessuno che possa comunicargli l'esonero. Chi lo caccia? Galliani è stato silurato e Barbara non è ancora entrata.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Novembre 2013)

Va esonerato anche in caso di vittoria.


----------



## Ale (10 Novembre 2013)

neanche oggi vinciamo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Novembre 2013)

Dai, rinnovo a fine partita.


----------



## #Dodo90# (10 Novembre 2013)

Si conferma un allenatore piccolo piccolo piccolo. Il cambio di Kakà è da Chievo


----------



## iceman. (10 Novembre 2013)

Speriamo ragazzi che questa volta Verona sia fatale per questo qua


----------



## Ale (10 Novembre 2013)

dai barbarella..hai voluto la bicicletta? Mo pedala.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Novembre 2013)

Fiducia incondizionata.


----------



## Ale (10 Novembre 2013)

complimenti a tutti, un altro bel punticino guadagnato


----------



## iceman. (10 Novembre 2013)

Vediamo , vediamo....13 punti in 11 partite, ma tanto a dicembre siamo in cima..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Novembre 2013)

Confermatissimo come al solito credo.


----------



## #Dodo90# (10 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Vediamo , vediamo....13 punti in 11 partite, ma tanto a dicembre siamo in cima..



Manco se ci danno 30 punti a vittoria


----------



## admin (10 Novembre 2013)

E chi lo caccia


----------



## Djici (10 Novembre 2013)

fare uscire KAKA per fare entrare CRISTANTE... contro l'ultima in classifica...
ma dai.


----------



## Jino (10 Novembre 2013)

Immagino il classico buona partita dei ragazzi, non potevo chiedere loro di più.


----------



## el_gaucho (10 Novembre 2013)

Se non lo cacciano neanche oggi è l'uomo piu' intoccabile della storia!


----------



## iceman. (10 Novembre 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> fare uscire KAKA per fare entrare CRISTANTE... contro l'ultima in classifica...
> ma dai.



Ma perché Constant per Poli ? HAHAHA


----------



## Albijol (10 Novembre 2013)

Barbarella imponitiiiiiiii


----------



## Oronzo Cana (10 Novembre 2013)

ha fatto entrare cristante poi non dite che non lo fa giocare


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Novembre 2013)

Abbiamo fatto una buona partita


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Novembre 2013)

Oggi ha dato assolutamente IL PEGGIO in panchina.
Dall'inizio con la scelta della formazione fino alla fine con i cambi.

Roba da esonero immediato anche se fosse primo in classifica.


----------



## Aragorn (10 Novembre 2013)

Non c'è limite al peggio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Djici (10 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma perché Constant per Poli ? HAHAHA



constant almeno ha provato a spingere... e poli purtroppo lo sappiami che non regge i 90 minuti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Novembre 2013)

Per questa stagione non andrà via, ormai se ne riparla a giugno.

Mi chiedo però quale senso abbia continuare a confermare un allenatore che ormai ormai non gode più della fiducia di nessuno in società: il presidente l'ha screditato, la squadra non lo segue e i tifosi non vedono l'ora che se ne vada. L'unico che lo appoggia è Galliani, che di fatto è separato in casa. 

Per me rischiamo di fare un'annata veramente pessima, non parlo di retrocessione ovviamente, ma presumo che saremo fuori anche dall'Europa a questo punto.


----------



## Angstgegner (10 Novembre 2013)

Credo purtroppo che questo essere inutile rimarrà sulla panchina fino a giugno.
Avanti di questo passo rimarremo a cavallo tra la prima parte e la seconda parte della classifica fino alla fine del campionato.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Per questa stagione non andrà via, ormai se ne riparla a giugno.
> 
> Mi chiedo però quale senso abbia continuare a confermare un allenatore che ormai ormai non gode più della fiducia di nessuno in società: il presidente l'ha screditato, la squadra non lo segue e i tifosi non vedono l'ora che se ne vada. L'unico che lo appoggia è Galliani, che di fatto è separato in casa.
> 
> Per me rischiamo di fare un'annata veramente pessima, non parlo di retrocessione ovviamente, ma presumo che saremo fuori anche dall'Europa a questo punto.


Se continuiamo con questo ****** in panchina si rischia anche la retrocessione e non sto esagerando. Guarda la Sampdoria che andò in CL per poi fare un mercato ridicolo e finire in Serie B l'anno dopo. Stiamo rischiando grosso e la classifica lo dimostra. Non farei tanto lo snob dicendo che non rischiamo la B solo perchè ci chiamiamo Milan (ci è rimasto solo il nome ormai). Dopo oggi sono convinto che se non si da una sterzata si rischia moltissimo.


----------



## dyablo65 (10 Novembre 2013)

gonfiati il canotto e vattene...

INDEGNO COME POCHI.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Novembre 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se continuiamo con questo ****** in panchina si rischia anche la retrocessione e non sto esagerando. Guarda la Sampdoria che andò in CL per poi fare un mercato ridicolo e finire in Serie B l'anno dopo. Stiamo rischiando grosso e la classifica lo dimostra. Non farei tanto lo snob dicendo che non rischiamo la B a questo punto. Dopo oggi sono convinto che se non si da una sterzata si rischia moltissimo.



ma quale retrocessione dai...metti caso che a Gennaio vendono Balotelli e la squadra continua a fare schifo ci salveranno in qualche modo gli arbitri...vuoi fare una Serie A senza Milan? perdono tanti soldi in Lega


----------



## mandraghe (10 Novembre 2013)

Buona partita certamente quest'anno ci salveremo, torneremo a giocare al Sant'Elia e magari Cellino ci comprerà qualche buon giocatore uruguaiano...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma quale retrocessione dai...


E perchè mai? Perchè ci chiamiamo Milan? Non vinciamo da una vita, e tra l'altro le ultime 2 vittorie le abbiamo fatte su 2 tiri da fuori casuali di Birsa. Non riusciamo neanche a vincere contro l'ultima in classifica e la B ci sta a 3 punti dopo 12 giornate o quante sono che ho perso la voglia di vedere questa classifica indegna.


----------



## Albijol (10 Novembre 2013)

Forse è meglio che viene il Trap, catenaccio e ci salviamo tranquilli


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Novembre 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> E perchè mai? Perchè ci chiamiamo Milan? Non vinciamo da una vita, e tra l'altro le ultime 2 vittorie le abbiamo fatte su 2 tiri da fuori casuali di Birsa. Non riusciamo neanche a vincere contro l'ultima in classifica e la B ci sta a 3 punti dopo 12 giornate o quante sono che ho perso la voglia di vedere questa classifica indegna.



te l'ho detto il perchè


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Novembre 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> E perchè mai? Perchè ci chiamiamo Milan? Non vinciamo da una vita, e tra l'altro le ultime 2 vittorie le abbiamo fatte su 2 tiri da fuori casuali di Birsa. Non riusciamo neanche a vincere contro l'ultima in classifica e la B ci sta a 3 punti dopo 12 giornate o quante sono che ho perso la voglia di vedere questa classifica indegna.


Ma io non faccio mica lo snob, parlo oggettivamente. Ci sono molti interessi in gioco e un Milan in B non farebbe comodo a nessuno. 

Poi francamente non abbiamo una rosa da B, con tutto il rispetto per le altre.


----------



## O Animal (10 Novembre 2013)

Peggio dell'aids... Non fatevi ingannare dall'ordine dei cambi... mettere constant sulla trequarti al posto di Kakà e cristante in mezzo al campo al posto di poli è da ospedale psichiatrico...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> te l'ho detto il perchè


E io ti dico che non bisogna sottovalutare la situazione, anche se ci chiamiamo Milan siamo lo stesso una squadra ridicola a 3 punti dalla B ad oggi.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Novembre 2013)

*Di Marzio:" L'unico che rischia la panca in serie A è Delio Rossi, nel caso perdesse con la Viola.".*


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Novembre 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> E io ti dico che non bisogna sottovalutare la situazione, anche se ci chiamiamo Milan siamo lo stesso una squadra ridicola.



La squadra è buona, non eccelsa, ma buona. Il male è sulla panchina.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Novembre 2013)

Peggior allenatore degli ultimi 25 anni con la peggior rosa e momento delicato in società ... Boh fate voi


----------



## Butcher (10 Novembre 2013)

Rimane, ragazzi.


----------



## Jaqen (10 Novembre 2013)

Resta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Novembre 2013)

Confermatissimo.


----------



## smallball (10 Novembre 2013)

Purtroppo rimane saldo


----------



## iceman. (10 Novembre 2013)

"Ho sentito Berlusconi al telefono e anche lui ha detto di aver visto una buona partita, se fosse entrato quel palo avremmo vinto, inoltre non abbiamo subito gol, non dimentichiamo che dopo la sosta torneranno molti giocatori"

Da premium, appena sentito.



Comunque peggior partenza dall'81\82, anno della retrocessione.


----------



## Morghot (10 Novembre 2013)

Stex ha scritto:


> con sto allenatore i giocatori scompaiono e poi riappaiono a caso, vedi emanuela... non giocava da 2 mesi ed e tornato titolare... booooo stessi per robingo...


No veramente inconcepibile, da un momento all'altro ti ritira fuori cessi dall'oltretomba a casissimo, è agghiacciante, non sai mai cosa aspettarti.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (10 Novembre 2013)

Io non ne posso piu.galliani vai a fare in ....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (10 Novembre 2013)

A sto punto era meglio che il gol di Paloschi lo avessero convalidato.


----------



## admin (10 Novembre 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> A sto punto era meglio che il gol di Paloschi lo avessero convalidato.



Non lo avrebbero mandato via comunque. Paradossalmente, la sua panchina è più salda di quelle di Conte, Benitez e Garcia.


----------



## iceman. (10 Novembre 2013)

Rischiamo di finire il girone di andata con 20 punti, dobbiamo affrontare ancora -Atalanta-Livorno-Roma-Inter-Catania, queste non le vinciamo di sicuro.
Abbiamo qualche speranza con il Genoa in casa.


----------



## Angstgegner (10 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non lo avrebbero mandato via comunque. Paradossalmente, la sua panchina è più salda di quelle di Conte, Benitez e Garcia.



Purtroppo è vero. Per essere cacciato dovrebbe essere verso marzo in zona retrocessione o quasi.


----------



## Aragorn (10 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> "Ho sentito Berlusconi al telefono e *anche lui ha detto di aver visto una buona partita*, se fosse entrato quel palo avremmo vinto, inoltre non abbiamo subito gol, non dimentichiamo che dopo la sosta torneranno molti giocatori"
> 
> Da premium, appena sentito.



Alla conferma ci credo ma sta parte mi sa che se l'è inventata


----------



## iceman. (10 Novembre 2013)

Mamma mia, io ho una fottuta paura che glielo rinnovano il contratto.


----------



## Petrecte (10 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> "Ho sentito Berlusconi al telefono e anche lui ha detto di aver visto una buona partita, se fosse entrato quel palo avremmo vinto, inoltre non abbiamo subito gol, non dimentichiamo che dopo la sosta torneranno molti giocatori"
> 
> Da premium, appena sentito.
> 
> ...



A dire il vero il gol lo abbiamo preso eccome (e pure buono....), oltre che incompetente e pure pinocchio.....


----------



## Morghot (10 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, io ho una fottuta paura che glielo rinnovano il contratto.


No vabbè dai questo è impossibile salvo champions e scudetto insieme lol, ormai lo sanno anche loro che non possono più andare avanti così, tengono duro il più possibile quest'anno e basta, anche se allegri sta facendo di tutto per provare a farsi esonerare comunque.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (10 Novembre 2013)

Cioé se la sta ridendo a premium !!!!ma è possibile???anche nelle interviste è pessimo...che nervoso


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10 Novembre 2013)

Ridi ridi,che tanto l'anno prossimo tornerai al Sassuolo


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Rischiamo di finire il girone di andata con 20 punti, dobbiamo affrontare ancora -Atalanta-Livorno-Roma-Inter-Catania, queste non le vinciamo di sicuro.
> Abbiamo qualche speranza con il Genoa in casa.



Bah, forse con il rientro di quei 2 là davanti, escluse le gare con Roma e Inter, le altre le possiamo vincere. Forse....


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Novembre 2013)

Il cambio difensivo a dieci minuti dal termine è l'emblema di questo "allenatore".
Stringiamo i denti ragazzi,non manca molto alla fine dell'incubo.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (10 Novembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il cambio difensivo a dieci minuti dal termine è l'emblema di questo "allenatore".
> Stringiamo i denti ragazzi,non manca molto alla fine dell'incubo.





.


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Bah, forse con il rientro di quei 2 là davanti, escluse le gare con Roma e Inter, le altre le possiamo vincere. Forse....



ma a lui potresti dargli pure ronaldo e messi sempre schifo farebbe


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Novembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Il cambio difensivo a dieci minuti dal termine è l'emblema di questo "allenatore".
> Stringiamo i denti ragazzi,non manca molto alla fine dell'incubo.


Qualcosa come 25 giornate...


----------



## Jerry West (10 Novembre 2013)

Siamo un punto sotto all'anno scorso se non sbaglio. Credo finiremo con qualcosa in più dei 20 punti il girone di andata. Purtroppo rischiamo di tenercelo fino a fine stagione.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Novembre 2013)

Ogni volta salta fuori la storia che non possiamo permetterci un altro allenatore, ma con sto qui ci siamo bruciati 20 milioni di champion per l'anno prossimo per risparmiarne 5 quest'anno... Una lungimiranza incredibile...
E se per caso non passiamo i gironi di champion ci sarà da ridere... Tutto per risparmiare 5 cavoli di milioni, quando ne abbiamo spesi 12 per quel cesso di Matri.
Mi sembrano i ragionamenti che fanno quelli che si lamentano che non arrivano a fine mese, ma fanno rate su rate per il suv, iphone e robe varie e poi fanno i tirchi su un euro di pasta o sul pane...


----------



## iceman. (10 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Bah, forse con il rientro di quei 2 là davanti, escluse le gare con Roma e Inter, le altre le possiamo vincere. Forse....



Si, vabbè ne vinci un'altra? E a quanto arrivi? Sempre a 20, siamo a 13, ipotizzando di vincerne anche 3, saliamo a 21 AHHAHAHA, dai non si può vedere ...


----------



## iceman. (10 Novembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma a lui potresti dargli pure ronaldo e messi sempre schifo farebbe



Esatto, perderebbe tutto.

Ehhhhhh ma Silvio non glieli compra


----------



## er piscio de gatto (10 Novembre 2013)

Matri.


----------



## Hammer (10 Novembre 2013)

Jerry West ha scritto:


> Siamo un punto sotto all'anno scorso se non sbaglio. Credo finiremo con qualcosa in più dei 20 punti il girone di andata. Purtroppo rischiamo di tenercelo fino a fine stagione.



Due punti in meno.

Siamo decimi a TRE punti dalla zona retrocessione. Poi non devo bestemmiare


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si, vabbè ne vinci un'altra? E a quanto arrivi? Sempre a 20, siamo a 13, ipotizzando di vincerne anche 3, saliamo a 21 AHHAHAHA, dai non si può vedere ...



Possiamo arrivare a 24-25 punti e fare un po' meglio nel girone di ritorno. Nulla di eclatante, ma il 7°-8° posto è alla portata.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Novembre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Due punti in meno.
> 
> Siamo decimi a TRE punti dalla zona retrocessione. Poi non devo bestemmiare



Quattro punti.


----------



## iceman. (10 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Possiamo arrivare a 24-25 punti e fare un po' meglio nel girone di ritorno. Nulla di eclatante, ma il 7°-8° posto è alla portata.



Arrivare a 24-25 punti? Dobbiamo vincerne 4, tra quelle sopra, IMPOSSIBILE, siamo scarsissimi e oggi credo sia arrivata la riconferma, pareggiare rischiando di perdere con il Chievo, l'ultima in classifica.
Ci metterei la firma per arrivare a 25 punti a fine andata, secondo me l'andata la finiamo nella parte destra della classifica.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Arrivare a 24-25 punti? Dobbiamo vincerne 4, tra quelle sopra, IMPOSSIBILE, siamo scarsissimi e oggi credo sia arrivata la riconferma, pareggiare rischiando di perdere con il Chievo, l'ultima in classifica.
> Ci metterei la firma per arrivare a 25 punti a fine andata, secondo me l'andata la finiamo nella parte destra della classifica.



Sassuolo, Genoa, Atalanta e ed una tra Livorno e Catania si possono vincere. Prima o poi si dovrà migliorare e vincere anche fuori casa.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sassuolo, Genoa, Atalanta e ed una tra Livorno e Catania si possono vincere. Prima o poi si dovrà migliorare e vincere anche fuori casa.



Te stai ancora a pensare alle vittorie?


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Te stai ancora a pensare alle vittorie?



Quello sulla panchina rimane in ogni caso, spero l'abbiate capito, quindi il tifo contro è inutile e deleterio.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Quello sulla panchina rimane in ogni caso, spero l'abbiate capito, quindi il tifo contro è inutile e deleterio.



No, mica per il tifare contro. Nel senso che con questi qui nessuna vittoria è scontata.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> No, mica per il tifare contro. Nel senso che con questi qui nessuna vittoria è scontata.



Infatti ho detto si possono vincere (non per forza), dato che comunque i ragazzini rientreranno e Balo è meglio, anche con le balls in mano, della Mitraglia. Poi oh, se non speriamo di battere quelle squadre, allora ritiriamo la squadra.


----------



## vota DC (10 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sassuolo, Genoa, Atalanta e ed una tra Livorno e Catania si possono vincere. Prima o poi si dovrà migliorare e vincere anche fuori casa.



Si vincerà solo contro il Sassuolo di queste, ci sarà la retrocessione ma diranno "beh Allegri ha battuto il Sassuolo riuscendo dove Benitez e Garcia hanno fallito, quindi è riconfermato".


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Novembre 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Si vincerà solo contro il Sassuolo di queste, ci sarà la retrocessione ma diranno "beh Allegri ha battuto il Sassuolo riuscendo dove Benitez e Garcia hanno fallito, quindi è riconfermato".



Vabbè


----------



## Hammer (10 Novembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Quattro punti.



Stasera la Sampdoria pareggia


----------



## Albijol (10 Novembre 2013)

.


----------



## Angstgegner (10 Novembre 2013)

Se avesse a disposizione Pogba, sarebbe capace di farlo entrare al 70° perché spacca le partite.


----------



## Jino (10 Novembre 2013)

Guardatevi il Genoa, da zona retrocessione a quasi zona europa league con il cambio di allenatore. No ma cambiare non conta mai.


----------



## folletto (11 Novembre 2013)

Dubito che un Iniesta riuscirebbe a togliere il posto a Muntari con il Troll in panchina. Anche un bambino capirebbe che deve andare via.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (11 Novembre 2013)

"Le formazioni e i moduli le decide Berlusconi".

Eh certo,infatti Berlusconi va pazzo per il 4-4-1-1 con UNA SOLA PUNTA


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Se avesse a disposizione Pogba, sarebbe capace di farlo entrare al 70° perché spacca le partite.



giocherebbe trequartista perchè ha troppa qualità per giocare più dietro e poi deve giocare muntari che garantisce equilibrio


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

E' forte, fa sempre buone partite coi ragazzi.


----------



## iceman. (11 Novembre 2013)

Daiiiiiiii daiiiiiiiiii daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii bravoooooooooooo


----------



## Albijol (11 Novembre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> .



Cioè ma adesso non si possono nemmeno postare i video del Ras della Fossa? Sempre più allibito


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Novembre 2013)

Un anno buttato nel cesso,bastava esonerarlo dopo Verona ed ora stavamo tra le prime posizioni...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (11 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Guardatevi il Genoa, da zona retrocessione a quasi zona europa league con il cambio di allenatore. No ma cambiare non conta mai.



quando passi da un allenatore improvvisato ad un allenatore di professione generalmente accade questo , nel caso nostro si passerebbe da un allenatore di professione mediocre a non si sa chi


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Novembre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cioè ma adesso non si possono nemmeno postare i video del Ras della Fossa? Sempre più allibito



NO. Si può ma nella sezione adatta: il circolino è per queste cose.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cioè ma adesso non si possono nemmeno postare i video del Ras della Fossa? Sempre più allibito



Sarebbe il tizio che ha anche la pagina FB? Per carità dai, quella pagina è immondizia.


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Cioè ma adesso non si possono nemmeno postare i video del Ras della Fossa? Sempre più allibito



In tutta franchezza, non ci interessano.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Dai che forse oggi verrà chiuso questo topic! <3


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Novembre 2013)

come rovinare 3 anni buoni...per qualche spicciolo in più si è rovinato...se si dimetteva a giugno veniva visto come un buon Allenatore


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> come rovinare 3 anni buoni...per qualche spicciolo in più si è rovinato...s*e si dimetteva a giugno veniva visto come un buon Allenatore*



3 anni buoni? buon allenatore? :O


----------



## The Ripper (11 Novembre 2013)

era doveroso cacciarlo dopo il ritorno col PSV, che segnava, di fatto, la fine della clamorosa rincorsa. 
Davvero non capisco perché sia ancora sulla nostra panchina.

Al momento è, per distacco, il peggior allenatore della Serie A.


----------



## Jino (11 Novembre 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> quando passi da un allenatore improvvisato ad un allenatore di professione generalmente accade questo , nel caso nostro si passerebbe da un allenatore di professione mediocre a non si sa chi



Beh noi passiamo da un allenatore mediocre ad uno improvvisato in effetti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> 3 anni buoni? buon allenatore? :O



1 anno Scudetto, 2 anno per mille motivi abbiamo perso uno Scudetto già nostro, 3 anno con una squadra nuova con tutti i pronostici contro siamo arrivati terzi


----------



## Jaqen (11 Novembre 2013)

Vorrei un allenatore che facesse giocare regolarmente Poli e Cristante, vorrei un allenatore che facesse giocare Saponara, che mandasse a casa Robinho Matri Constant Muntari Zapata Bonera e sicuramente qualcuno me lo dimentico.


----------



## de sica (11 Novembre 2013)

Ma sbaglio, o ieri allegri si è messo a parlare di Carnevale?? Ma WTF?!


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Novembre 2013)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ma sbaglio, o ieri allegri si è messo a parlare di Carnevale?? Ma WTF?!


Ha detto qualcosa tipo "Un funerale in confronto sembra Carnevale".


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ha detto qualcosa tipo "Un funerale in confronto sembra Carnevale".



dai è palesemente scoppiato


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Dai che forse lo chiudiamo sto topic.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Mi sto gasando..


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Novembre 2013)

Dai dai dai dai dai.
Dai che hai tutto il tempo, Dio piacendo, di allestire il carro per il tuo amato Carnevale di Livorno.
Ci metti 11 persone sopra e puoi disporle in tutti i modi che vuoi, così per passare il tempo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Novembre 2013)

de sica ha scritto:


> Ma sbaglio, o ieri allegri si è messo a parlare di Carnevale?? Ma WTF?!



Ha detto bestialità una dietro l'altra, quasi volesse lasciare il segno in quella che sapeva sarebbe stata l'ultima conferenza.


----------



## de sica (11 Novembre 2013)

Ahahahahahahah guardate qua sotto:






Minuto 4.10


----------



## smallball (11 Novembre 2013)

l'allenatore piu' confermato della storia....senza parole...


----------



## de sica (11 Novembre 2013)

Viva il carnevaleeeeee


----------



## Tobi (11 Novembre 2013)

Ha giocato con 5 mediani contro l'ultima in classifica, a dimostrazione che abbia impostato la.partita non per vincerla.ma per non farsi esonerare.
Vergogna


----------



## de sica (11 Novembre 2013)

Guardatevi il video se riuscite, e contate quante volte ripete "abbiamo fatto una buona partita/gara". Credo sulla ventina


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Questo topic non verrà mai chiuso.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Chiamatelo Araba Fenice!


----------



## admin (11 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Questo topic non verrà mai chiuso.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Novembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Ancora sta foto....


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Novembre 2013)

4 anni con questo allenatore io non ci credo, 4 anni...


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Novembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> 4 anni con questo allenatore io non ci credo, 4 anni...



Alla società fa comodo come capro espiatorio, IMHO. Paradossalmente la sua panchina è più salda di quella degli altri 19 allenatori di Serie A. Oggi ci stavo credendo, a differenza di giugno, in un suo esonero, vista la sosta e visti i risultati vergognosi, ma non ci casco più. Probabilmente fa comodo così visto che ce la stiamo prendendo tutti con Allegri e non con Galliani e Berlusconi. Non ci libereremo di Acciuga fino a fine maggio e se non ci fossero rivoluzioni in società non mi sorprenderei se gli rinnovassero il contratto a questo punto.


----------



## Djici (11 Novembre 2013)

ci vuole una contestazione bella tosta... in modo da metterlo fuori il prima possibile.


----------



## pennyhill (11 Novembre 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ha giocato con 5 mediani contro l'ultima in classifica, a dimostrazione che abbia impostato la.partita non per vincerla.ma per non farsi esonerare.
> Vergogna



Ecco, sfondi un portone aperto.  Immagino lo sappia pure lui che questo è l’ultimo anno sulla panchina del Milan, proprio per questo mi aspetterei che rischi qualcosa (in questa disgraziata serie A è una cosa che si può fare), invece nulla.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Alla società fa comodo come capro espiatorio, IMHO. Paradossalmente la sua panchina è più salda di quella degli altri 19 allenatori di Serie A. Oggi ci stavo credendo, a differenza di giugno, in un suo esonero, vista la sosta e visti i risultati vergognosi, ma non ci casco più. Probabilmente fa comodo così visto che ce la stiamo prendendo tutti con Allegri e non con Galliani e Berlusconi. Non ci libereremo di Acciuga fino a fine maggio e se non ci fossero rivoluzioni in società non mi sorprenderei se gli rinnovassero il contratto a questo punto.



ma infatti che salame Allegri...ci vuole un bel topic su questa cosa
a Silvio e al Gallo fa comodo Allegri che si sta prendendo tutte le bestemmie dei Milanisti dove il colpevole numero 1 non lo cita quasi nessuno...salame lui che rimane a farsi prendere in giro
uomo piccolo piccolo


----------



## Gollume (11 Novembre 2013)

Ormai lo sbertucciano tutti, anche in conferenza stampa... lui non se la prende minimamente, non gliene frega più nulla e si vede. Ride sempre, fa l ironico. Le palle per uno sfogo non ce le ha proprio, neanche la diginità perchè si sarebbe già dimesso. E "abbiamo fatto una buona partita, non posso dire niente ai ragazzi, abbiamo tanti infortuni". Ridicolo e patetico, non capisce che si da la zappa giù per i piedi da solo, voglio vedere chi lo ingaggia dopo quest anno di figure di me..., il Sassuolo o il Pescara, forse...

Dovrebbe fare come Lippi ai tempi dell Inter, sfogo clamoroso contro tutti e dimissioni.


----------



## 2515 (12 Novembre 2013)

Gollume ha scritto:


> Ormai lo sbertucciano tutti, anche in conferenza stampa... lui non se la prende minimamente, non gliene frega più nulla e si vede. Ride sempre, fa l ironico. Le palle per uno sfogo non ce le ha proprio, neanche la diginità perchè si sarebbe già dimesso. E "abbiamo fatto una buona partita, non posso dire niente ai ragazzi, abbiamo tanti infortuni". Ridicolo e patetico, non capisce che si da la zappa giù per i piedi da solo, voglio vedere chi lo ingaggia dopo quest anno di figure di me..., il Sassuolo o il Pescara, forse...
> 
> Dovrebbe fare come Lippi ai tempi dell Inter, sfogo clamoroso contro tutti e dimissioni.


ha detto pure di non potersi rimproverare nulla!


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Novembre 2013)

io ho la mia idea, il campionato brasiliano finisce a dicembre, evidentemente allegri terminerà la stagione ma se entro natale non ci sarà un segnale di ripresa seedorf sarà il nuovo allenatore


----------



## Albijol (12 Novembre 2013)

Esonerato Sannino e questo qua ancora saldo sul trono, il mondo alla rovescia


----------



## Jino (12 Novembre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Esonerato Sannino e questo qua ancora saldo sul trono, il mondo alla rovescia



Beh gli allenatori che stanno facendo male in serie A sono stati cacciati tutti, tutti tranne Allegri


----------



## folletto (18 Novembre 2013)

Ancora non riesco a credere che non sia stato sostituito approfittando della sosta, anche se il motivo per cui è ancora lì a far giocare Muntari titolare, a tirar fuori genialate tipo Kakà stile Pirlo, etc etc lo sappiamo tutti.......money


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Novembre 2013)

esatto la vertià è soltanto una.. il milan non può permettersi di pagare questo pseudo allenatore e un altro nello stesso momento.. quindi i è lui che consegna le dimissioni ... e non succederà mai... oppure ce lo teniamo fino a fine stagione . 

come ci siamo ridotti


----------



## iceman. (18 Novembre 2013)

Ma dai, ancora con sta storia che non ci sono soldi per pagare due allenatori, ne regaliamo a valanghe ai giocatori cessi, figuriamoci se il problema sono i soldi.
Deve esserci altro sotto, Galliani e Allegri ormai sono **** e camicia, amici per la pelle.


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma dai, ancora con sta storia che non ci sono soldi per pagare due allenatori, ne regaliamo a valanghe ai giocatori cessi, figuriamoci se il problema sono i soldi.
> Deve esserci altro sotto, Galliani e Allegri ormai sono **** e camicia, amici per la pelle.



Non può essere che in realtà Allegri faccia comodo sia a Berlusconi che a Galliani?
La rosa che abbiamo, escludendo qualche elemento, è abbastanza mediocre.
La società sa benissimo che Allegri gode di una cattiva considerazione da parte dei tifosi, che quindi si scagliano tutti contro l'allenatore (giustamente eh, non lo posso più vedere sulla panchina del Milan), quando i principali obiettivi dovrebbero essere Berlusconi e Galliani. Allegri non si può cacciare da solo, il problema è chi decide di mantenerlo sulla panchina.


----------



## iceman. (18 Novembre 2013)

Ma infatti il problema principale ancor più di Berlusconi è Galliani.


----------



## 666psycho (18 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Non può essere che in realtà Allegri faccia comodo sia a Berlusconi che a Galliani?
> La rosa che abbiamo, escludendo qualche elemento, è abbastanza mediocre.
> La società sa benissimo che Allegri gode di una cattiva considerazione da parte dei tifosi, che quindi si scagliano tutti contro l'allenatore (giustamente eh, non lo posso più vedere sulla panchina del Milan), quando i principali obiettivi dovrebbero essere Berlusconi e Galliani. Allegri non si può cacciare da solo, il problema è chi decide di mantenerlo sulla panchina.



io penso che ci siano diverse ragioni, al non licenziamento di Allegri, non solo una. tutte le ragioni sono valide, che allegri faccia da capro espiatorio, che non vogliono pagare due ingaggi, che non ci sono alternative valide e immediate, che licenziare un allenatore non fa parte delle abitudini della casa, insomma può darsi che non ci sia una ragione ben precisa…


----------



## Jino (18 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma infatti il problema principale ancor più di Berlusconi è Galliani.



Vedremo il prossimo anno se avevi ragione...

Dico solo, anni fa tutti eravate stanchi dei palleggiattori, delle fighette, volevate i pitbull. Ad anni di distanza rivorreste quel Milan. 

Ocio che tutti volete via Galliani responsabile numero uno degli insuccessi e tra qualche anno lo rivorreste...


----------



## iceman. (18 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vedremo il prossimo anno se avevi ragione...
> 
> Dico solo, anni fa tutti eravate stanchi dei palleggiattori, delle fighette, volevate i pitbull. Ad anni di distanza rivorreste quel Milan.
> 
> Ocio che tutti volete via Galliani responsabile numero uno degli insuccessi e tra qualche anno lo rivorreste...



Mi ricordo perfettamente quando qua invocavamo i pitbull, ma onestamente pensavi sarebbe andata a finire così? Due giocatori , Poli e Montolivo a centrocampo non sono dei mostri, un allenatore che stravedere per i cessi, matri, lazzari, astori, etc...
Non scherziamo dai. Poi quali successi dovrei vedere ormai? Vinciamo uno scudetto ogni 7\8 anni, in Champions non contiamo più niente. Peggio di così , credo e spero non si possa fare.


----------



## folletto (18 Novembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Non può essere che in realtà Allegri faccia comodo sia a Berlusconi che a Galliani?
> La rosa che abbiamo, escludendo qualche elemento, è abbastanza mediocre.
> La società sa benissimo che Allegri gode di una cattiva considerazione da parte dei tifosi, che quindi si scagliano tutti contro l'allenatore (giustamente eh, non lo posso più vedere sulla panchina del Milan), quando i principali obiettivi dovrebbero essere Berlusconi e Galliani. Allegri non si può cacciare da solo, il problema è chi decide di mantenerlo sulla panchina.



Concordo ma credo che se / quando ci sarà una vera contestazione questa sarà rivolta al nano ed al pelato più che ad Allegri

Comunque ormai è completamente andato, o lo fa apposta. Cioè dai, continuare a far giocare gente come Birsa, Robinho, Muntari e pensare a Kakà regista......non se ne può veramente più


----------



## #Dodo90# (18 Novembre 2013)

Guardi ed impari da Prandelli...


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Novembre 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Concordo ma credo che se / quando ci sarà una vera contestazione questa sarà rivolta al nano ed al pelato più che ad Allegri
> 
> Comunque ormai è completamente andato, o lo fa apposta. Cioè dai, continuare a far giocare gente come Birsa, Robinho, Muntari e pensare a Kakà regista......non se ne può veramente più



la contestazione a quanto so ci sarà ma allegri ne sarà coinvolto molto marginalmente...com'è giusto che sia


----------



## iceman. (18 Novembre 2013)

Però anche lui meriterebbe una contestazione pesante, soprattutto lui.
Galliani era stato molto chiaro a riguardo, l'obiettivo è quello di rientrare nelle prime tre, la squadra probabilmente con un altro allenatore non sarebbe tra le prime tre, ma di sicuro avremmo una decina di punti in più, senza contare poi il calendario ridicolo che abbiamo avuto sino ad ora.
Poi ovviamente anche la proprietà va contestata e sono d'accordo.
Basterebbe anche qualche coro a pippo inzaghi.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (19 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Vedremo il prossimo anno se avevi ragione...
> 
> Dico solo, anni fa tutti eravate stanchi dei palleggiattori, delle fighette, volevate i pitbull. Ad anni di distanza rivorreste quel Milan.
> 
> Ocio che tutti volete via Galliani responsabile numero uno degli insuccessi e tra qualche anno lo rivorreste...



Magari avessimo dei pitbull. Almeno non avremmo la media di 2 pere prese a partita. Con 3 De Jong a centrocampo il gioco avrebbe fatto schifo,ma almeno avremmo visto tanta corsa,pochi gol subiti e squadre messe sotto sul piano fisico. 

Noi abbiamo delle fighette che per giunta non sanno palleggiare.

Il Milan di Allegri è come quella barzelletta che fa "Sei un mirabile incrocio tra Tarzan e Leopardi: hai le qualità intellettuali di Tarzan,e la prestanza fisica di Leopardi"


----------



## Albijol (20 Novembre 2013)

Andatevi a vedere la parodia degli Autogol su youtube: Forrest Allegri


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Novembre 2013)

Si parla di Allegri come del dopo Prandelli in nazionale 

Credo che se si verificasse questa eventualità smetterei di vedere le partite dell'Italia.


----------



## iceman. (21 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Si parla di Allegri come del dopo Prandelli in nazionale
> 
> Credo che se si verificasse questa eventualità smetterei di vedere le partite dell'Italia.



Rischierebbe di non qualificarsi per gli Europei.
Italia-Ungheria 0-2
Italia-Bosnia 1-1
Italia-Lettonia 0-1


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Si parla di Allegri come del dopo Prandelli in nazionale
> 
> Credo che se si verificasse questa eventualità smetterei di vedere le partite dell'Italia.



Il commissario tecnico è diverso dal fare l'allenatore. Devi solo chiamare i migliori, disporli incampo cercando di fare meno danni possibili.

Ecco, appunto...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Rischierebbe di non qualificarsi per gli Europei.
> Italia-Ungheria 0-2
> Italia-Bosnia 1-1
> Italia-Lettonia 0-1


Probabile. Per me in nazionale farebbe ancora più danni.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Novembre 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Il commissario tecnico è diverso dal fare l'allenatore. Devi solo chiamare i migliori, disporli incampo cercando di fare meno danni possibili.
> 
> Ecco, appunto...


Esatto... dubito su entrambe le cose. Per me rischieremmo di pareggiare contro squadrette, giocando col catenaccio senza uno straccio di gioco. Almeno Brandelli qualcosa di buono è riuscito a combinarla...
Con Allegri si rischia di vedere giocatori in posizioni del campo non consone, fuori ruolo... tipo centrali di centrocampo sulle fasce o trequartisti che vengono trasformati in mediani o centrocampisti nel ruolo di centravanti.


----------



## 2515 (21 Novembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Esatto... dubito su entrambe le cose. Per me rischieremmo di pareggiare contro squadrette, giocando col catenaccio senza uno straccio di gioco. Almeno Brandelli qualcosa di buono è riuscito a combinarla...
> Con Allegri si rischia di vedere giocatori in posizioni del campo non consone, fuori ruolo... tipo centrali di centrocampo sulle fasce o trequartisti che vengono trasformati in mediani o centrocampisti nel ruolo di centravanti.



l'unico sicuro del posto sarebbe De Rossi, è il prototipo del centrocampista che piace ad allegri.


----------



## iceman. (21 Novembre 2013)

Montolivo-De Rossi-Parolo
--------Lazzari------
Matri------Balotelli


----------



## Petrecte (21 Novembre 2013)

Questo vuole la nazionale perchè si "lavora poco" altrochè,hai i giocatori a disposizione max 30 gorni l'anno.
Vorrei propio ci andasse per vedere le convocazioni......


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Montolivo-De Rossi-Parolo
> --------Lazzari------
> Matri------Balotelli



in porta abbiati
in difesa abate astori canini pisano


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Novembre 2013)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Questo vuole la nazionale perchè si "lavora poco" altrochè,hai i giocatori a disposizione max 30 gorni l'anno.
> Vorrei propio ci andasse per vedere le convocazioni......



Più che altro credo che non possa aspirare a molto di più. Sarebbe da prendere la volo fossi in lui.


----------



## Tobi (21 Novembre 2013)

Ci vuole una sonora sconfitta col genoa


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Novembre 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ci vuole una sonora sconfitta col genoa



non ci credo più, hio gia tifato contro con la fioretina il chievo e il barcellona ma non è servito a nulla


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Novembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non ci credo più, hio gia tifato contro con la fioretina il chievo e il barcellona ma non è servito a nulla



Sì ma abbiamo fatto delle buone partite


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Novembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sì ma abbiamo fatto delle buone partite



abbiamo fatto discretamente bene, non ho nulla da rimproverare ai ragazzi


----------



## Tobi (21 Novembre 2013)

Ci vorrebbe uno come Conte da noi o Mourinho per cambiare la.situazione.
Cioe nessun allenatore al mondo schiererebbe Bonera titolare cristo santissimo.
Fortuna che non la guarderò


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Novembre 2013)

Costant mezzala


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Novembre 2013)

Constant mezz'ala credo le batta tutte.


----------



## iceman. (22 Novembre 2013)

Muntari-De Jong-Constant


  

Ehh non gli comprano Iniesta e Hamsik


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Novembre 2013)

Cioè,questo asino si ritrova a pareggiare in casa contro una squadra in dieci *e non fa l'ultimo cambio!?!*.
E poi se ne va sghignazzando.Ammazzati.


----------



## vota DC (23 Novembre 2013)

Ora dirà "Abbiamo fatto una buona partita prevalendo in fase possesso"


----------



## Blu71 (23 Novembre 2013)

Non ha più senso che resti.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Novembre 2013)

Ha usato solo due cambi, anche col Genoa in 10. Folle

Saponara o Niang, niente


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Novembre 2013)

Niente ormai lui sa che resta fino a maggio, può fare quello che vuole


----------



## Djici (23 Novembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Niente ormai lui sa che resta fino a maggio, può fare quello che vuole



l'unico modo per farsi cacciare e uscire di champions + contestazione totale


----------



## iceman. (23 Novembre 2013)

Eccolo, sta ridendo hauahuhauuhahua RIDICOLO.

*La squadra stasera ha fatto il massimo, è normale che ci siano delusioni, la squadra oggi ha fatto una buona partita, abbiam creato molto e non abbiamo concesso molto. Per uscire dalla crisi bisogna fare vittorie, stasera ci siamo andati vicini, bisognava aver più cattiveria e precisione, ma sul piano tecnico abbiamo giocato discretamente bene, ora dobbiamo pensare a martedì. In 3 anni e mezzo credo di aver fato un BUON LAVORO.*

Questo ha risposto alla domanda "Le facciamo vedere le immagini fuori dallo stadio, cosa ne pensa?"


----------



## 2515 (23 Novembre 2013)

Come direbbe Owen Wilson "Ma ti sei per caso fot-tuto il cervello!?", VOGLIO BOBAN A INTERVISTARLO!!!!


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (24 Novembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ha usato solo due cambi, anche col Genoa in 10. Folle
> 
> Saponara o Niang, niente



ma va  non ha nessun giovane da lanciare


----------



## Canonista (24 Novembre 2013)

Cancro.


----------



## walter 22 (24 Novembre 2013)

tirare a casaccio verso la porta una trentina di volte contro un genoa in 10 per 55 minuti e non segnare è solo questione di sfortuna per questo demente.
Ci vuole più cattiveria dice... si ma contro di lui e tutti quelli che stanno disonorando la nostra maglia.


----------



## smallball (24 Novembre 2013)

Ha perso totalmente il senso della realtà


----------



## folletto (24 Novembre 2013)

Non è l'unico colpevole ma in una situazione simile l'unica medicina sarebbe sostituire sta macchietta con qualcuno dotato di veri attributi


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Novembre 2013)

Mi piace ricordare che è stato lui a volere a tutti i costi Matri.


----------



## peppe75 (24 Novembre 2013)

ah genio....ma lo sai cosa è il gioco in una squadra???
UN GIOCOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Albijol (24 Novembre 2013)

E intanto il Sassuolo, che doveva superare tutti i record negativi della Serie A, E' A UN SOLO PUNTO DA NOI. Vai Allegri, dimentica l'impossibile e supera la razionalità!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Novembre 2013)

Ancora non l'hanno esonerato?


----------



## Graxx (24 Novembre 2013)

conte è sempre incacchiato e la juve va a mille...questo è sempre sorridente uno che non sa niente di calcio e lo vede dopo le partite pensa che abbiamo stravinto e che siamo in testa a punteggio pieno...mi sta facendo venire lo schifo di guardare le partite...giuro...


----------



## Mithos (24 Novembre 2013)

Dignità questa sconosciuta...


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Novembre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> E intanto il Sassuolo, che doveva superare tutti i record negativi della Serie A, E' A UN SOLO PUNTO DA NOI. Vai Allegri, dimentica l'impossibile e supera la razionalità!



sai il sassuolo ha una rosa migliore della nostra, allegri non ha colpe, in campo vanno i giocatori, cosa c'entra lui


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Novembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Mi piace ricordare che è stato lui a volere a tutti i costi Matri.



da profondità e rende balotelli più libero di giocare, ma che ne capisci tu di calcio, lascia lavorare il mister


----------



## iceman. (24 Novembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> da profondità e rende balotelli più libero di giocare, ma che ne capisci tu di calcio, lascia lavorare il mister



Ieri ha detto che in 3 anni e mezzo ha fatto un buon lavoro.


----------



## Aragorn (24 Novembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ieri ha detto che in 3 anni e mezzo ha fatto un buon lavoro.



La cosa tragica è che paradossalmente ha ragione, nel senso che quando fra 40 anni i nostri nipoti andranno a vedere l'albo d'oro rossonero, negli anni Allegriani leggeranno che la prima stagione ha vinto lo scudetto, la seconda ha raggiunto secondo posto e supercoppa italiana e l'anno successivo il terzo, tutti risultati che visti fuori dal loro contesto sembrano tutto sommato positivi e non rispecchiano per niente i danni che questo signore ha in realtà provocato.


----------



## Jerry West (24 Novembre 2013)

Con giocatori motivati saremmo sicuramente davanti alla Lazio. Con un allenatore decente saremmo davanti all'inter. Con una società seria, saremmo tra Roma e Juve. Detto questo, Allegri è l'uomo che stava per far perdere uno scudetto a Ibra e che l'anno dopo ha centrato l'impresa. Allenatore con enormi limiti, di recente anche troppo presuntoso. Non avrei mai pensato di poter rimpiangere Ancellotti..


----------



## de sica (24 Novembre 2013)

Ma cosa deve fare quest'uomo per farsi esonerare??


----------



## AndrasWave (24 Novembre 2013)

Nelle intervista assomiglia sempre più a Galliani. Sono proprio analoghi ormai.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Novembre 2013)

Jerry West ha scritto:


> Con giocatori motivati saremmo sicuramente davanti alla Lazio. Con un allenatore decente saremmo davanti all'inter. Con una società seria, saremmo tra Roma e Juve. Detto questo, Allegri è l'uomo che stava per far perdere uno scudetto a Ibra e che l'anno dopo ha centrato l'impresa. Allenatore con enormi limiti, di recente anche troppo presuntoso. Non avrei mai pensato di poter rimpiangere Ancellotti..



difficile avere giocatori motivati se l'allenatore ne combina di tutti i colori, alla fine poi i calciatori sono persone, la maggior parte non sono stupidi, se ne rendono conto se l'allenatore non ha più il gruppo in mano e ha la testa completamente confusa, cambia ogni partita idea, ha le idee confuse


----------



## Aragorn (25 Novembre 2013)

Ieri sera dopo molto tempo ho deciso di dare un'occhiata alla Domenica Sportiva. Mi è bastato sentire Civoli affermare che Allegri più di così onestamente non poteva fare e Mondonico dire che solitamente un allenatore quando capisce di non avere più in mano la situazione va lui stesso alla ricerca dell'esonero, per spegnere la tv e ricordarmi perchè non guardavo più questo programma.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Novembre 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Ieri sera dopo molto tempo ho deciso di dare un'occhiata alla Domenica Sportiva. Mi è bastato sentire Civoli affermare che Allegri più di così onestamente non poteva fare e *Mondonico dire che solitamente un allenatore quando capisce di non avere più in mano la situazione va lui stesso alla ricerca dell'esonero*, per spegnere la tv e ricordarmi perchè non guardavo più questo programma.



L'ho sentita ahahahahahahahahahahhaa


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Novembre 2013)

non lo esonerano per un motivo ben preciso: allegri nella panchina del milan rappresenta il fallimento della gestione galliani, si farà finire l'anno e a fine anno si tireranno le somme, se andrà male cosi come siamo adesso la responsabilità di tutto cioò sarà attribuita a galliani che è quello che ha insistito per trattenere allegri, se si cambiasse allenatore in corsa e anche questo facesse male allora la reponsabilità non sarebbe più solo del gallo ma della dirigenza e questo i berlusconi non lo vogliono, si andrà avanti con allegri che è l'emblema del fallimeno e a fine stagione andranno via entrambi sia direttore che tecnico


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Novembre 2013)

Mi son divertito a leggere i commenti su Allegri di giugno, tutti ad idolatrare sto coso 
Solo io e iceman nei secoli fedeli antiallegriani


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Mi son divertito a leggere i commenti su Allegri di giugno, tutti ad idolatrare sto coso
> Solo io e iceman nei secoli fedeli antiallegriani



io lo attaccavo anche l'anno dello scudetto, forse perchè mi aveva distrutto ronaldinho uimiliandolo facendolo entrare sempre al 90esimo ma soprattutto perchè non mi è mai piaciuto il tipo di gioco, sia nelle vittorie che nelle sconfitte


----------



## iceman. (25 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Mi son divertito a leggere i commenti su Allegri di giugno, tutti ad idolatrare sto coso
> Solo io e iceman nei secoli fedeli antiallegriani



Fino alla morte.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Novembre 2013)

Secondo me questo si è bruciato la carriera per due milioni in più.
Perché francamente solo i giornalisti amici di Galliani possono dire che lui non ha nessuna colpa se abbiamo un punto in più del Sassuolo.

Con buona pace di quelli che "Eeeh ma il Cagliari di Allegri..."

Davvero,non so quale presidente possa assumere uno così. Zaccheroni 2.0.


----------



## 2515 (26 Novembre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Secondo me questo si è bruciato la carriera per due milioni in più.
> Perché francamente solo i giornalisti amici di Galliani possono dire che lui non ha nessuna colpa se abbiamo un punto in più del Sassuolo.
> 
> Con buona pace di quelli che "Eeeh ma il Cagliari di Allegri..."
> ...



Visto in che condizioni Zaccheroni ha vinto lo scudo e come gioca adesso il Giappone, non insultare Zac.


----------



## Dexter (26 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Mi son divertito a leggere i commenti su Allegri di giugno, tutti ad idolatrare sto coso
> Solo io e iceman nei secoli fedeli antiallegriani


Ma dai...nel forum si è sempre sostenuto che Allegri è un mediocre,semplicemente in estate si è detto che fra lui e Seedorf era meglio (giustamente) tenere un allenatore con un poco di esperienza piuttosto che uno col patentino preso online. Poi ovvio,adesso il cambio lo farebbe chiunque...


----------



## pennyhill (26 Novembre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Secondo me questo si è bruciato la carriera per due milioni in più.
> Perché francamente solo i giornalisti amici di Galliani possono dire che lui non ha nessuna colpa se abbiamo un punto in più del Sassuolo.
> 
> Con buona pace di quelli che "Eeeh ma il Cagliari di Allegri..."
> ...



Considera, anche se sempre a stagione iniziata, che Zaccheroni dopo ha allenato Lazio (siamo praticamente all'inizio della fine dell'era Cragnotti, ma era ancora una grande squadra), Inter e Giuve.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Novembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Visto in che condizioni Zaccheroni ha vinto lo scudo e come gioca adesso il Giappone, non insultare Zac.



In effetti il buon Allegri avrebbe messo Ziege trequartista,Guly trequartista,Weah falso nueve con obbligo di fare il terzino aggiunto,N'Gotty mediano davanti alla difesa,e avrebbe mandato in tribuna Boban. 
Non mi viene in mente il nome di un allenatore miracolato che dopo aver vinto uno Scudetto è finito nel dimenticatoio,però.



pennyhill ha scritto:


> Considera, anche se sempre a stagione iniziata, che Zaccheroni dopo ha allenato Lazio (siamo praticamente all'inizio della fine dell'era Cragnotti, ma era ancora una grande squadra), Inter e Giuve.



Vabbè ma la parentesi di Zac alla Juve fu disastrosa,schierava un trucidissimo centrocampo con Felipe Melo,Sissoko e Poulsen


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Novembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma dai...nel forum si è sempre sostenuto che Allegri è un mediocre,semplicemente in estate si è detto che fra lui e Seedorf era meglio (giustamente) tenere un allenatore con un poco di esperienza piuttosto che uno col patentino preso online. Poi ovvio,adesso il cambio lo farebbe chiunque...



No dai, nel forum a giugno c'era gente che stappava lo champagne per la sua conferma


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> No dai, nel forum a giugno c'era gente che stappava lo champagne per la sua conferma



è vero, per fortuna che non è arrivato seedorf che non sa allenare, non ha dimostrato nulla, se arriva seedorf perdiamo per lo meno tutto il girone di andata, non ha esperienza, invece con allegri stiamo andando alla grandissima


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Novembre 2013)

Dopo questa vittoria, rinnovo quadriennale in arrivo


----------



## peppe75 (26 Novembre 2013)

questa sera un bravo anche a lui...meno male...speriamo che prima o poi riesce a dar un pò di gioco..


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Novembre 2013)

Unica nota stonata della serata.
Resta ben saldo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Novembre 2013)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> questa sera un bravo anche a lui...meno male...speriamo che prima o poi riesce a dar un pò di gioco..



Cosa avrebbe fatto per essere bravo?


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Novembre 2013)

Vediamo contro l'Ajax. Lì si tirano le somme


----------



## #Dodo90# (26 Novembre 2013)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> questa sera un bravo anche a lui...meno male...speriamo che prima o poi riesce a dar un pò di gioco..



Bravo? Ma se abbiamo giocato da cani


----------



## iceman. (26 Novembre 2013)

Panchina saldata con fiamma ossidrica.


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Novembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Bravo? Ma se abbiamo giocato da cani



abbiamo giocato bene, soprattutto in mezzo al campo ma sono i giocatori che hanno tirato fuori l'orgoglio, lui non ha fatto nulla, oggi si è vinto perchè era troppo importante, voglio vedere in campionato


----------



## arcanum (27 Novembre 2013)

Dai, non siate ingenerosi, il Celtic anche doveva vincere e in casa è un avversario tostissimo, probabilmente voi che ora state criticando Allegri siete gli stessi che quando furono fatti i sorteggi diceste che fuori casa col Celtic nel migliore dei casi avremmo pareggiato, invece siamo usciti con un 3-0 secco, per giunta in uno dei periodi storici più bui della nostra società (se non il più buio in assoluto dell'era Berlusconi).

Io son sicuro che gran parte dello spogliatoio è con lui, a fine partita PARE gli abbiano fatto tutti un grande applauso


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Novembre 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Dai, non siate ingenerosi, il Celtic anche doveva vincere e in casa è un avversario tostissimo, probabilmente voi che ora state criticando Allegri siete gli stessi che quando furono fatti i sorteggi diceste che fuori casa col Celtic nel migliore dei casi avremmo pareggiato, invece siamo usciti con un 3-0 secco, per giunta in uno dei periodi storici più bui della nostra società (se non il più buio in assoluto dell'era Berlusconi).
> 
> Io son sicuro che gran parte dello spogliatoio è con lui, a fine partita PARE gli abbiano fatto tutti un grande applauso




Come volevasi dimostrare, torna ad essere amato dopo una partita sto qui.
Che dire, teniamocelo fino a fine anno anzi merita anche il rinnovo.


----------



## arcanum (27 Novembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Come volevasi dimostrare, torna ad essere amato dopo una partita sto qui.
> Che dire, teniamocelo fino a fine anno anzi merita anche il rinnovo.



Io l'ho difeso quasi sempre quest'anno perchè son consapevole che il problema attuale è principalmente psicologico e riguarda tutti quanti....la colpa è della dirigenza, non dell'allenatore.
Poi, se vogliamo vedere le problematiche tecnico-tattiche facciamo pure, anche secondo me alcune scelte sono sbagliate, però mi oppongo fortemente al tiro al bersaglio che fate solitamente (spesso nell'incoerenza più totale).
Io sono sicuro che qualsiasi allenatore nella nostra attuale situazione non riuscirebbe a far giocare i nostri giocatori (molti dei quali SCARSI) in un modo decente.

La tendenza, tutta italiana, di crocifiggere o esaltare certi personaggi con superficialità mi fa schifo...tutti dicono che altra gente al suo posto farebbe meglio, che Allegri merita di allenare squadre come il Sassuolo, ecc. Ma state vedendo cosa sta combinando col Chelsea lo Special One? E Benitez invece? Ho considerato apposta due allenatori che hanno due società saldissime alle spalle e che son soliti far giocare bene le loro squadre.

Apriteli ogni tanto gli occhi e aspettate qualche secondo prima di gettar fango o elogiare certi personaggi


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Novembre 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Io l'ho difeso quasi sempre quest'anno perchè son consapevole che il problema attuale è principalmente psicologico e riguarda tutti quanti....la colpa è della dirigenza, non dell'allenatore.
> Poi, se vogliamo vedere le problematiche tecnico-tattiche facciamo pure, anche secondo me alcune scelte sono sbagliate, però mi oppongo fortemente al tiro al bersaglio che fate solitamente (spesso nell'incoerenza più totale).
> Io sono sicuro che qualsiasi allenatore nella nostra attuale situazione non riuscirebbe a far giocare i nostri giocatori (molti dei quali SCARSI) in un modo decente.
> 
> ...



Allegri è il principale problema della squadra, estirpato lui possiamo tornare a vincere. E' uno che non ha mai fatto giocare bene il Milan neanche quando c'erano Ibra, Thiago Silva, Pirlo, Seedorf, Nesta.
Qualcosa vorrà pur dire; è un presuntuoso che crede di capirne qualcosa e che porta avanti le sue fiabesche teorie calcistiche.
Poi mi da fastidio proprio come uomo, il suo ridere alle interviste, il suo trolleggiare continuo quasi a prenderci in giro.
Il Chelsea di Mourinho? E' terzo in campionato a -4 dall'Arsenal, sta andando bene. E in CL ha gia raggiunto gli ottavi.
Il Napoli di Benitez? E' terzo in campionato e può ancora giocarsela in un girone di CL monstre.

Poi ammetto che stai parlando con uno che Allegri lo odio propria come persona e che non gli direbbe bravo manco se vincesse il triplete.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Novembre 2013)

Allegri dice sempre le stesse cose... gli anti-allegriani pure... quest'uomo ha avuto il potere di condizionare le vostre vite e i vostri pareri, ha lasciato un segno che difficilmente cancellerete  

di solito gli allenatori mediocri vengono ignorati e dimenticati, ma con lui, nel bene o nel male, non accadrà


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Novembre 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Allegri dice sempre le stesse cose... gli anti-allegriani pure... quest'uomo ha avuto il potere di condizionare le vostre vite e i vostri pareri, ha lasciato un segno che difficilmente cancellerete
> 
> di solito gli allenatori mediocri vengono ignorati e dimenticati, ma con lui, nel bene o nel male, non accadrà



Io figurati pensavo di non esser capace di odiare una persona è un po come l'odio di molti per Silvio


----------



## cris (27 Novembre 2013)

via via via non se ne può piu.

Il celtic di ieri non era granchè, 4 scarpari


----------



## arcanum (27 Novembre 2013)

Mourinho essendosi autoproclamato lo SPECIAL ONE (però è Allegri l'antipatico) dovrebbe essere al primo posto, specie con quello che costa e son costati i suoi giocatori.

Allegri, ripeto, ha i suoi demeriti e per come stanno le cose anche io sono per un cambio sulla panchina SIA CHIARO, però giudicare la squadra e tutto ciò che gira intorno ad essa incolpando l'allenatore (qualunque esso sia) ignorando o dando un peso marginale alla situazione disastrosa della nostra società negli ultimi anni è davvero da XXXXX (metteteci un insulto random)


----------



## 666psycho (27 Novembre 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Mourinho essendosi autoproclamato lo SPECIAL ONE (però è Allegri l'antipatico) dovrebbe essere al primo posto, specie con quello che costa e son costati i suoi giocatori.
> 
> Allegri, ripeto, ha i suoi demeriti e per come stanno le cose anche io sono per un cambio sulla panchina SIA CHIARO, però giudicare la squadra e tutto ciò che gira intorno ad essa incolpando l'allenatore (qualunque esso sia) ignorando o dando un peso marginale alla situazione disastrosa della nostra società negli ultimi anni è davvero da XXXXX (metteteci un insulto random)




capisco il tuo punto di vista, ma secondo me allegri ha grandi meriti del andamento della squadra, direi almeno il 70 % di responsabilità. Siamo a novembre e la squadra non ha un modulo ben preciso, i giocatori sono spesso fuori ruolo, fa cambi inutili e tardissimi, sbaglia spesso la formazione, ha voluto MATRI!, non sa dare un gioco alla squadra, prendiamo sempre gol su palle inattive ormai da 4 anni, non sa fare una preparazione adeguata (la squadra gira bene da novembre a febbraio), ci troppi infortunati e non li sa gestire…poi fa anche errori nella lista champions, nelle interviste dice sempre le solite cavolate, non é realista ( quando dice che la squadra ha giocato bene), é antipatico e non fa giocare cristante e saponara….preferendo gente come Birsa, Muntari,Nocerino...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (27 Novembre 2013)

....si difende ancora allegri???solo perchè ieri è girata bene??dobbiamo ancora passarlo il girone eh.....


----------



## arcanum (27 Novembre 2013)

L'ho difeso anche settimane fa quando facevamo (e facciamo) schifo


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Novembre 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Mourinho essendosi autoproclamato lo SPECIAL ONE (però è Allegri l'antipatico) dovrebbe essere al primo posto, specie con quello che costa e son costati i suoi giocatori.
> 
> Allegri, ripeto, ha i suoi demeriti e per come stanno le cose anche io sono per un cambio sulla panchina SIA CHIARO, però giudicare la squadra e tutto ciò che gira intorno ad essa incolpando l'allenatore (qualunque esso sia) ignorando o dando un peso marginale alla situazione disastrosa della nostra società negli ultimi anni è davvero da XXXXX (metteteci un insulto random)



Concordo per quanto riguarda la situazione societaria, ma faccio davvero fatica a capire come si possa difendere ancora Allegri.


----------



## vota DC (27 Novembre 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Mourinho essendosi autoproclamato lo SPECIAL ONE (però è Allegri l'antipatico) dovrebbe essere al primo posto, specie con quello che costa e son costati i suoi giocatori.
> 
> Allegri, ripeto, ha i suoi demeriti e per come stanno le cose anche io sono per un cambio sulla panchina SIA CHIARO, però giudicare la squadra e tutto ciò che gira intorno ad essa incolpando l'allenatore (qualunque esso sia) ignorando o dando un peso marginale alla situazione disastrosa della nostra società negli ultimi anni è davvero da XXXXX (metteteci un insulto random)



Il fatto è che Mourinho giustamente riconosciuto come genio per aver vinto con una rosa scarsissima (lui Maiculon noi Maldini, lui Lucio noi Nesta) ha mantenuto una certa costanza. Non è che l'Inter di Mourinho vinceva metà e perdeva metà, Allegri invece con la sua rosa ha battuto il Barcellona ma il fatto che poi non riesca a battere Hellas Verona con una rosa MIGLIORE dimostra che tutto il bene che si può credere di lui è illusione in quanto Allegri fa tutto a casaccio.


----------



## iceman. (27 Novembre 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Io l'ho difeso quasi sempre quest'anno perchè son consapevole che il problema attuale è principalmente psicologico e riguarda tutti quanti....la colpa è della dirigenza, non dell'allenatore.
> Poi, se vogliamo vedere le problematiche tecnico-tattiche facciamo pure, anche secondo me alcune scelte sono sbagliate, però mi oppongo fortemente al tiro al bersaglio che fate solitamente (spesso nell'incoerenza più totale).
> Io sono sicuro che qualsiasi allenatore nella nostra attuale situazione non riuscirebbe a far giocare i nostri giocatori (molti dei quali SCARSI) in un modo decente.
> 
> ...



Guarda anche cosa sta facendo Mazzarri con l'Inter o cosa è riuscito a fare Guidolin con l'Udinese in questi 3-4 anni e perché no ricordiamo sempre cosa ha fatto Conte con la Juventus...

Leggere poi il suo nome accostato a quello di Capello,Mourinho sinceramente fa venire il mal di pancia..
"Ehhhhhh ma ha fatto 55 punti con il Cagliari"....Certo, e Donadoni ne fa 55\60 con il Parma quasi ogni anno, Così come Guidolin riesce a portare quasi ogni anno l'Udinese in zona Champions.
Stiamo parlando di un vero CESSO di allenatore, non ha proprio scusanti, men che meno quest'anno.
A parlare son capaci tutti, ma poi i fatti dicono sempre altro...

Milan, Allegri: "L&apos;anno prossimo voglio vincere la 2 stella" | Blitz quotidiano

Milan, Allegri: “Ci siamo anche noi per lo scudetto” | NN - Notizie dall'Italia e dal Mondo dal 2009

Milan, Allegri ottimista sul futuro: 'A febbraio saremo in alto' - La Repubblica - Libero 24x7

e posso postartente tante altre , dichiarazioni inutili come il suo credo calcistico.

Scelte scellerate in ogni partita, Kakà mezz'ala , Poli terzino destro, Muntari titolare perché fa casotti con la palla, il suo feticismo per i cessi poi è senza eguali, Birsa,Robinho,Constant,Muntari, etc....


----------



## arcanum (27 Novembre 2013)

Allegri ha vinto quando ha avuto 2-3 giocatori forti, coi cessi deve fare i miracoli.....e i Capello, i Mourinho una squadra di cessi non li hanno mai allenata


----------



## arcanum (27 Novembre 2013)

Dietro alcune cavolate di Allegri ci sono il caos tecnico e psicologico che si respira in casa Milan, un caos che mai è stato presente prima d'ora. Ma non ve ne rendete conto?


----------



## iceman. (27 Novembre 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Allegri ha vinto quando ha avuto 2-3 giocatori forti, coi cessi deve fare i miracoli.....e i Capello, i Mourinho una squadra di cessi non li hanno mai allenata



Ha vinto? Uno scudetto e una supercoppa italiana grazie ad Ibrahimovic. 
Coi cessi non deve fare miracoli perché nessuno gli chiede di vincere nulla, ma nemmeno di fare schifo come sta facendo da 4 anni a questa parta.
Mourinho ha vinto una Champions con il Porto, e non mi pare fosse tutta questa super potenza calcistica tranne 3-4 giocatori discreti , tutt'altro che fenomeni anche loro.
Capello sin da subito si è mostrato un vincente e difatti si è confermato altrove, questo avesse allenato il Milan negli anni '90 avrebbe fatto fatica anche a battere il foggia di Zeman, probabile che da 2-8 sarebbe finita 8-2 per il Foggia. 
Non scherziamo, Allegri è scarso, quanto al caos psicologico la colpa è esclusivamente sua, perché la squadra la vede ogni giorno, se non è capace di mettere in riga i suoi, le colpe son solo sue. 
Galliani è dal 2006-2007 che va facendo il mendicante per le vie di Madrid,Barcellona e Manchester, significativo del fatto che anche Ancelotti era costretto a fare le nozze coi fichi secchi, anzi veniva insultato per molto molto meno, ma magari tornasse ancelotti, magari...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29 Novembre 2013)

Pensa che ridere se si fidanza con Barbara Berlusconi e per questo viene nominato manager della squadra,tipo Ferguson o Wenger.


----------



## dyablo65 (29 Novembre 2013)

viaviaviavia

ci serve con urgenza un allenatore non un manichino.

adesso lo voglio vedere senza galliani che gli para sempre ciups


----------



## Principe (29 Novembre 2013)

La bottiglia e' sempre in fresco e sta diventando Sempre piu' buona poi mi gustero' cosa riusciarai a combinare in altri lidi, grandi risate


----------



## Aragorn (30 Novembre 2013)

Direi che ora è ufficialmente confermato dino al Derby, di ritorno però


----------



## pennyhill (1 Dicembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> In ogni caso un calendario favorevole arriva in suo soccorso.  Dopo il barsà, ci sono Chievo, Genoa, Catania e Livorno.



Ecco che le sette partite senza vittorie di cui parlava tifo'o, diventano 4 risultati (ci metto anche il Celtic) utili consecutivi. 
Già tutto scritto. Ora tocca al Livorno, poi passiamo il turno in Champions, e non rischierà più nulla. Con i nuovi arrivi e il recupero di certi giocatori (El Shaarawy, De Sciglio ecc....) ci sarà una piccola rimonta nel girone di ritorno. Buona figura agli ottavi di champions, magari si va pure ai quarti, poi a maggio ci si saluta tranquillamente.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (1 Dicembre 2013)

nolano, ricordati quelli che t'ho detto.
già si cominciano a intravedere post fiancheggiatori.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Dicembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> nolano, ricordati quelli che t'ho detto.
> già si cominciano a intravedere post fiancheggiatori.



Purtroppo si.


----------



## iceman. (2 Dicembre 2013)

Ma quando lo esonerano? Quando?


----------



## folletto (2 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma quando lo esonerano? Quando?



Quando scade il contratto se ne va, se dovesse andar via prima vorrebbe dire essere messi davvero malissimo in classifica


----------



## Jino (2 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma quando lo esonerano? Quando?



Se non fa la *****ta contro l'Ajax (possibilità non certo remota) rimane fino alla fine.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se non fa la *****ta contro l'Ajax (possibilità non certo remota) rimane fino alla fine.



Anche se prende la piallata agli ottavi? Cosa altamente probabile.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (4 Dicembre 2013)

Una carta a suo favore nonostante i disastri è proprio la rimonta dell'anno scorso, per questo ha detto quella frase sulla classifica di Natale. Se l'eventuale nuovo allenatore non facesse una rimonta, lui potrebbe dire "con me magari si sarebbe rimontato".
E cmq la squadra molto probabilmente scalerà posizioni da qui alla fine e lui se ne andrà prendendosi pure dei meriti.


----------



## #Dodo90# (7 Dicembre 2013)

Che cesso di allenatore.

Ma poi mettere Niang che senso ha? Voleva giocare in 10?


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Dicembre 2013)

Remuntada.


----------



## robs91 (7 Dicembre 2013)

Va bene tutto, ma rischiare di perdere contro una squadra che è più o meno quella della promozione in A è assolutamente inaccettabile.
Sono stufo di questo mediocre.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Dicembre 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Che cesso di allenatore.
> 
> Ma poi mettere Niang che senso ha? Voleva giocare in 10?



ormai ha ripudiato lui stesso il suo pupillo matri. 
ci ha fatto buttar via 12 mln per quel cesso per poi tenerlo in panca. 

mamma quanto lo odio.


----------



## Albijol (7 Dicembre 2013)




----------



## #Dodo90# (7 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Anche se prende la piallata agli ottavi? Cosa altamente probabile.



E' andato a Barcelona con 2 gol di vantaggio è ne ha presi 4 e non gli hanno detto niente...


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Dicembre 2013)

Unico errore, aver schierato titolare quello scarsone proveniente dalla Colombia.


----------



## Jino (7 Dicembre 2013)

-6!!!


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Dicembre 2013)

Dai dai dai dai dai!!!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Dicembre 2013)

- 22 dalla capolista, grazie immense.
4 vittorie in 15 partite, sei un grande!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Dicembre 2013)

Aver fatto più pareggi e sconfitte che vittorie... complimenti.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Dicembre 2013)

Ma la panchina è sempre saldata con fiamma ossidrica?


----------



## Jaqen (8 Dicembre 2013)

Sono sconvolto. Sconvolto


----------



## iceman. (8 Dicembre 2013)

Chissà se farà ancora l'allenatore tra un paio d'anni...credo che non lo vedremo più per diverso tempo...


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Dicembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Unico errore, aver schierato titolare quello scarsone proveniente dalla Colombia.



unico errore?? poli terzino, elsha in panchina per fare giocare birsa, niang messo in campo e saponara lasciato a marcire tutti e 90 minuti


----------



## Graxx (8 Dicembre 2013)

4 anni e non uno schema non un minimo di gioco...squadra poco determinata...e attenzione...se nel 2014 fa una mini rimonta tipo arriva a 10 punti dal 3 posto galliani fara' di tutto per confermarlo...un incubo insomma...


----------



## 2515 (8 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> unico errore?? poli terzino, elsha in panchina per fare giocare birsa, niang messo in campo e saponara lasciato a marcire tutti e 90 minuti



hai dimenticato de sciglio in panchina.
Due cambi buttati nel cesso per togliere un birsa inguardabile e sostituire poli con de sciglio, cristo santo non cambi un terzino a partita da rimontare!


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Dicembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> unico errore?? poli terzino, elsha in panchina per fare giocare birsa, niang messo in campo e saponara lasciato a marcire tutti e 90 minuti


Beh ovvio, ma l'aver schierato quello scarsone titolare è stato decisivo in negativo per il risultato. E poi El Sha è stato giusto non rischiarlo, anche se poi è stato messo di nuovo in campo già nel primo tempo, ieri stava addirittura per infortunarsi di nuovo.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Dicembre 2013)

E' un senza balls. Voglio stendere un velo pietoso sul gioco che produce la squadra, però non ammetto che gli undici che indossano quella maglia, giochino senza cattiveria. E' inaccettabile!


----------



## folletto (8 Dicembre 2013)

Io credo che qualunque società, qualunque presidente lo avrebbero cacciato. Il problema è che non non abbiamo né un presidente né una società.
[MENTION=18]Andreas89[/MENTION] gli 11 che scendono in campo "si adeguano" a questa situazione grottesca.

PS ancora non mi capacito di come si sia opposto all'acquisto di Ze Love.....


----------



## iceman. (8 Dicembre 2013)

La curva dovrebbe linciarlo, già ieri si son sentiti nuovamente i cori di astio...


----------



## Arsozzenal (8 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> La curva dovrebbe linciarlo, già ieri si son sentiti nuovamente i cori di astio...



ieri non ho visto la partita...cosa cantavano?


----------



## Principe (8 Dicembre 2013)

Peggior allenatore che esista questo la prossima squadra che allena la manda dritto in serie b , e se non fosse che abbiamo balotelli capiterebbe anche a noi , l'auto gestione creerebbe meno danni


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Dicembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E' un senza balls. Voglio stendere un velo pietoso sul gioco che produce la squadra, però non ammetto che gli undici che indossano quella maglia, giochino senza cattiveria. E' inaccettabile!



Giocano senza attributi proprio per colpa della personalità dell'allenatore pari a quella di un canarino.
Io ormai ho sospeso i giudizi sui giocatori (intendo quelli buoni che abbiamo), credo che quasi tutti stiamo giocando ben al di sotto delle proprie potenzialità.


----------



## Principe (11 Dicembre 2013)

Vergognati , una partita indegna


----------



## #Dodo90# (11 Dicembre 2013)

Si dovrebbe dimettere all'istante dopo uno scempio così


----------



## iceman. (11 Dicembre 2013)

Sotto assedio per 90' dai ragazzini dell'ajax.

Anche in 10 vs 11 questa partita era da vincere, PIETA'


----------



## Albijol (12 Dicembre 2013)

Ha fatto bene a panchinare quel cesso biondo di Mexes, per il resto il solito scempio. Adesso te ne puoi pure andare.


----------



## Belfast Boy (12 Dicembre 2013)

Oggi ho contato quel paio di "dai dai dai" in più rispetto che a Livorno.
La partita l'abbiamo portata a casa grazie a queste indicazioni. Speriamo che fino a giugno mantenga abbastanza voce per i "dai dai dai" e i "vai vai vai" a sufficienza


----------



## Rui Costa (12 Dicembre 2013)

''DAI DAI DAI''

''VAI VAI VAI''...

Ora voglio il ''VIA VIA VIA'' per completare la frase che dovrebbe autoinfliggersi.


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Dicembre 2013)

Si è meritato il rinnovo.
Lui è agli ottavi, Conte no.


----------



## arcanum (12 Dicembre 2013)

Cari detrattori, adesso continuate a leccare il sedere a Conte, lo Special1 italiano. In un girone più semplice del nostro, senza i nostri infortuni e problemi societari ora dov'è? Me lo dite?

Siete ancora così convinti che noi siamo una squadra di morti di sonno con un beota totale in panca mentre gli altri hanno sti fenomeni della tattica/motivazione/fisioterapia/medicina/magia?


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Dicembre 2013)

potete dire quello che volete che ma ieri se non avessimo avuto un allenatore così "difensivo" saremmo usciti... anche la gazzetta dà merito a max, voto 7, abbiamo avuto anche un po' di fortuna, ma ieri nulla da dire al mister, buonissima organizzazione del match in inferiorità numerica... rassegnatevi a vederlo ancora per due mesi


----------



## O Animal (12 Dicembre 2013)

Ma dai il catenaccio lo sa fare anche mio cugino all'oratorio... 

Siamo il Milan, non si può subire 90 minuti una squadra di sedicenni a San Siro...

Bene il passaggio del turno ma se mi rivalutate Allegri per la partita di ieri siete da neurodeliri...

In questo girone il Celtic e l'Ajax erano 2 squadrette a cui il Napoli avrebbe fatto 16 gol...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Dicembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ma dai il catenaccio lo sa fare anche mio cugino all'oratorio...
> 
> Siamo il Milan, non si può subire 90 minuti una squadra di sedicenni a San Siro...
> 
> ...



.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Dicembre 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Cari detrattori, adesso continuate a leccare il sedere a Conte, lo Special1 italiano. In un girone più semplice del nostro, senza i nostri infortuni e problemi societari ora dov'è? Me lo dite?
> 
> Siete ancora così convinti che noi siamo una squadra di morti di sonno con un beota totale in panca mentre gli altri hanno sti fenomeni della tattica/motivazione/fisioterapia/medicina/magia?


.


----------



## iceman. (12 Dicembre 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Cari detrattori, adesso continuate a leccare il sedere a Conte, lo Special1 italiano. In un girone più semplice del nostro, senza i nostri infortuni e problemi societari ora dov'è? Me lo dite?
> 
> Siete ancora così convinti che noi siamo una squadra di morti di sonno con un beota totale in panca mentre gli altri hanno sti fenomeni della tattica/motivazione/fisioterapia/medicina/magia?



Ad avercelo Conte, ad avercelo. 

E si, sono convinto che siamo ancora una squadra di morti di sonno con un beota totale in panchina.
Spero che il prossimo allenatore faccia piazza pulita di tutti i cessi che ci ha fatto sopportare.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Dicembre 2013)

Ma mica potevamo giocare in attacco 11 vs 10 (9 e mezzo contando Kakà). Mica si deve giudicare (nel bene e nel male) da questa partita.


----------



## arcanum (12 Dicembre 2013)

Quando in CL l'Inter di Mourinho in 10 (e a volte anche in 11) giocava "all'italiana" con un catenaccio peggio del nostro invece era un altro genio.


Cari detrattori, Allegri i difetti ovviamente ce li ha ma più vi accanite contro di lui in modo immotivato, più passate voi per fessi ricevendo poi poco credito alle critiche giuste che potete fargli.
Siete stati capaci di buttare fango su di lui anche quando abbiamo pareggiato contro il Barca nonostante indisponibili, casini societari e morale a terra!


----------



## O Animal (12 Dicembre 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Quando in CL l'Inter di Mourinho in 10 (e a volte anche in 11) giocava "all'italiana" con un catenaccio peggio del nostro invece era un altro genio.
> 
> 
> Cari detrattori, Allegri i difetti ovviamente ce li ha ma più vi accanite contro di lui in modo immotivato, più passate voi per fessi ricevendo poi poco credito alle critiche giuste che potete fargli.
> Siete stati capaci di buttare fango su di lui anche quando abbiamo pareggiato contro il Barca nonostante indisponibili, casini societari e morale a terra!



Ti prego dimmi che sei nel suo libro paga perché altrimenti veramente devo chiamare la neurodeliri.


----------



## iceman. (12 Dicembre 2013)

Allegri a Mourinho può solo pulirgli il sedere, ma non solo a Mourinho anche a Mandorlini.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Dicembre 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Quando in CL l'Inter di Mourinho in 10 (e a volte anche in 11) giocava "all'italiana" con un catenaccio peggio del nostro invece era un altro genio.
> 
> 
> Cari detrattori, Allegri i difetti ovviamente ce li ha ma più vi accanite contro di lui in modo immotivato, più passate voi per fessi ricevendo poi poco credito alle critiche giuste che potete fargli.
> Siete stati capaci di buttare fango su di lui anche quando abbiamo pareggiato contro il Barca nonostante indisponibili, casini societari e morale a terra!



che dire,tutto giusto.


----------



## Principe (12 Dicembre 2013)

.


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Dicembre 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> *Siete ancora così convinti che noi siamo una squadra di morti di sonno con un beota totale in panca* mentre gli altri hanno sti fenomeni della tattica/motivazione/fisioterapia/medicina/magia?



Assolutamente sì.
Lasciando perdere Conte e la Juve, ieri sera avremmo perso 2 o 3 a 0 in casa contro un avversario serio.
Siamo stati anche fortunati eh.
Poi gli riconosco di aver saputo gestire il match dopo l'espulsione.
Paradossalmente quell'episodio è stato positivo: in 11 contro 11 la partita sarebbe andata avanti come nei primi minuti e secondo me saremmo usciti.
Una partita non mi fa dimenticare 3 mesi di strazi infiniti.


----------



## Gas (12 Dicembre 2013)

No ragazzi dai sul serio, non si può essere pro-Allegri. Lo state facendo per trollare ?


----------



## Gas (12 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Una partita non mi fa dimenticare 3 mesi di strazi infiniti.



esatto, siamo l'anticalcio da 3 anni 3 non per il catenaccio di ieri.
non abbiamo gioco, schemi e manovra, siamo poco più che un'accozzaglia di giocatori che si muovono randomicamente sul terreno di gioco.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (12 Dicembre 2013)

.

Ma il bello è che si sono eccitati perché abbiamo preso pallonate per 90' da una squadra che schierava BOJAN e POULSEN 

Chissà se continueranno a tifare Milan,quando Allegri verrà esonerato


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Dicembre 2013)

dell'utente incompetente dai a quelli come te per piacere,evita questi titoli.


----------



## arcanum (12 Dicembre 2013)

Muovo altre critiche ad Allegri e ho già scritto più volte che se c'è da crocifiggerlo, vi aiuto anche ma almeno che questa crocifissione venga fatta con cognizione di causa, non per tutto!

Ben felice di essere considerato Utente Incompetente al pari di molti allenatori europei, i nostri stessi giocatori, la FIGC e tanti tanti opinionisti autorevoli che ad Allegri muovono poche critiche ed elogiano quando c'è da elogiare....se poi a considerarmi tale è un principe che fa a botte con l'italiano e le nozioni base del calcio ancora meglio 

Ripeto per l'ennesia volta: io Allegri lo manderei via a fine stagione ma ribadisco che allenatori migliori di lui non son così semplici da trovare come voi pensate, specie con l'attuale situazione societaria. Io ovviamente mi auguro IN PRIMIS che ci sia un progetto societario serio con uno staff stabile....solo in secondo luogo spero che venga scelto un allenatore all'altezza (cosa, ripeto, non facile stando ai risultati penosi ottenuti da molti presunti guru della panchina)


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Dicembre 2013)

[MENTION=117]Principe[/MENTION] un altro intervento del genere e ti fai un mese ban.


----------



## Principe (12 Dicembre 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Muovo altre critiche ad Allegri e ho già scritto più volte che se c'è da crocifiggerlo, vi aiuto anche ma almeno che questa crocifissione venga fatta con cognizione di causa, non per tutto!
> 
> Ben felice di essere considerato Utente Incompetente al pari di molti allenatori europei, i nostri stessi giocatori, la FIGC e tanti tanti opinionisti autorevoli che ad Allegri muovono poche critiche ed elogiano quando c'è da elogiare....se poi a considerarmi tale è un principe che fa a botte con l'italiano e le nozioni base del calcio ancora meglio
> 
> Ripeto per l'ennesia volta: io Allegri lo manderei via a fine stagione ma ribadisco che allenatori migliori di lui non son così semplici da trovare come voi pensate, specie con l'attuale situazione societaria. Io ovviamente mi auguro IN PRIMIS che ci sia un progetto societario serio con uno staff stabile....solo in secondo luogo spero che venga scelto un allenatore all'altezza (cosa, ripeto, non facile stando ai risultati penosi ottenuti da molti presunti guru della panchina)



Te fai a botte con la classifica della serie A , vai a dare una controllata , non so l'italiano ? Okey perfetto sono molto felice peccato che io da gennaio lavorerò in una società professionistica di calcio quindi sono una persona impegnata , e magari qualcuno mi considera competente , what about you ?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Dicembre 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Muovo altre critiche ad Allegri e ho già scritto più volte che se c'è da crocifiggerlo, vi aiuto anche ma almeno che questa crocifissione venga fatta con cognizione di causa, non per tutto!
> 
> Ben felice di essere considerato Utente Incompetente al pari di molti allenatori europei, i nostri stessi giocatori, la FIGC e tanti tanti opinionisti autorevoli che ad Allegri muovono poche critiche ed elogiano quando c'è da elogiare....se poi a considerarmi tale è un principe che fa a botte con l'italiano e le nozioni base del calcio ancora meglio
> 
> Ripeto per l'ennesia volta: io Allegri lo manderei via a fine stagione ma ribadisco che allenatori migliori di lui non son così semplici da trovare come voi pensate, specie con l'attuale situazione societaria. Io ovviamente mi auguro IN PRIMIS che ci sia un progetto societario serio con uno staff stabile....solo in secondo luogo spero che venga scelto un allenatore all'altezza (cosa, ripeto, non facile stando ai risultati penosi ottenuti da molti presunti guru della panchina)



Tutti sono migliori di Allegri. Allegri è SCARSO.


----------



## arcanum (12 Dicembre 2013)

[MENTION=117]Principe[/MENTION] sicuramente non farai l'addetto stampa. E comunque dire "lavorerò in una società professionistica di calcio" può significare essere il nuovo DS del Milan così come l'addetto a raccogliere le mutande sporche dei giocatori del Castrovillari. Son sicuro che sei più vicino al primo caso. Io ho due lauree in informatica tanto per cominciare..ah, poi ovviamente sono sul libro paga di Allegri
[MENTION=1203]ron[/MENTION]aldinho beato te che ne sai più di tante società professionistiche, nonchè della federazione italiana, che si sbattono tanto per averlo. Questo mistero voi detrattori incalliti dovete spiegarmelo però. Ci son fio fior di società pronte a pagargli il nostro stesso stipendio, se non di più, nonostante sia l'allenatore più scarso di tutti....o forse qui c'è qualcuno con la stessa malattia di Zamparini?


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Dicembre 2013)

Rivalutare Allegri per la partita di ieri, dopo quell'approccio vergognoso, è semplicemente incommentabile. Mi astengo dal dire altro.


----------



## Principe (12 Dicembre 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> [MENTION=117]Principe[/MENTION] sicuramente non farai l'addetto stampa. E comunque dire "lavorerò in una società professionistica di calcio" può significare essere il nuovo DS del Milan così come l'addetto a raccogliere le mutande sporche dei giocatori del Castrovillari. Son sicuro che sei più vicino al primo caso. Io ho due lauree in informatica tanto per cominciare..ah, poi ovviamente sono sul libro paga di Allegri
> [MENTION=1203]ron[/MENTION]aldinho beato te che ne sai più di tante società professionistiche, nonchè della federazione italiana, che si sbattono tanto per averlo. Questo mistero voi detrattori incalliti dovete spiegarmelo però. Ci son fio fior di società pronte a pagargli il nostro stesso stipendio, se non di più, nonostante sia l'allenatore più scarso di tutti....o forse qui c'è qualcuno con la stessa malattia di Zamparini?


Quindi le tue lauree in informatica ti danno qualche plus in fatto di calcio ? Oh questa non la sapevo forse ti sei occupato di Milan lab? Ti basterà sapere che lavorerò in ambito manageriale in una squadra che milita in unadelle prime due massime categorie italiane il che basta per dire che ho qualche cognizione di causa in più della tua per parlare di calcio , quanto all'italiano uso il dizionario in inglese e ogni tanto mi dimentico di cambiarlo , ovviamente quando non si sa rispondere sulla sostanza ci si attacca alla forma e per tua conoscenza sono laureato in giurisprudenza a bologna per cui mi dispiace ma hai trovato l'antagonista sbagliato.


----------



## arcanum (12 Dicembre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Quindi le tue lauree in informatica ti danno qualche plus in fatto di calcio ? Oh questa non la sapevo forse ti sei occupato di Milan lab? Ti basterà sapere che lavorerò in ambito manageriale in una squadra che milita in unadelle prime due massime categorie italiane il che basta per dire che ho qualche cognizione di causa in più della tua per parlare di calcio , quanto all'italiano uso il dizionario in inglese e ogni tanto mi dimentico di cambiarlo , ovviamente quando non si sa rispondere sulla sostanza ci si attacca alla forma e per tua conoscenza sono laureato in giurisprudenza a bologna per cui mi dispiace ma hai trovato l'antagonista sbagliato.



-ambito manageriale = saperne di calcio quanto chi ne sa di informatica, equini, latticini, ecc
-il tuo dizionario di inglese ovviamente nn ha sbagliato altri termini
-conosco laureati in giurisprudenza che conoscono l'italiano quanto Biscardi....Bologna poi lasciamo perdere
-cercarsi antagonisti su un forum, specie scegliendosi un detrattore di Allegri è la cosa più sfigata che possa immaginare...complimenti per averla pensata
-"una squadra che milita in unadelle prime due massime categorie italiane"...fammi indovinare: non è una squadra di serieA. Cosa ho vinto? un bambolotto di Capitan Ovvio?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Dicembre 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> [MENTION=117]Principe[/MENTION] sicuramente non farai l'addetto stampa. E comunque dire "lavorerò in una società professionistica di calcio" può significare essere il nuovo DS del Milan così come l'addetto a raccogliere le mutande sporche dei giocatori del Castrovillari. Son sicuro che sei più vicino al primo caso. Io ho due lauree in informatica tanto per cominciare..ah, poi ovviamente sono sul libro paga di Allegri
> [MENTION=1203]ron[/MENTION]aldinho beato te che ne sai più di tante società professionistiche, nonchè della federazione italiana, che si sbattono tanto per averlo. Questo mistero voi detrattori incalliti dovete spiegarmelo però. Ci son fio fior di società pronte a pagargli il nostro stesso stipendio, se non di più, nonostante sia l'allenatore più scarso di tutti....o forse qui c'è qualcuno con la stessa malattia di Zamparini?



Ma chi è che lo vuole? :S Si è parlato di Lazio e Roma mica Bayern e Real Madrid. Anzi secondo me a Monaco o Madrid manco sanno chi è.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Dicembre 2013)

non sapevo avessimo nel forum il nuovo moggi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Dicembre 2013)

Ancor prima dello sciagurato intervento di Montolivo si era visto come soffrivamo l'Ajax. Credo che in 11 vs 11 la partita non sarebbe cambiata poi di così tanto.


----------



## Principe (13 Dicembre 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> -ambito manageriale = saperne di calcio quanto chi ne sa di informatica, equini, latticini, ecc
> -il tuo dizionario di inglese ovviamente nn ha sbagliato altri termini
> -conosco laureati in giurisprudenza che conoscono l'italiano quanto Biscardi....Bologna poi lasciamo perdere
> -cercarsi antagonisti su un forum, specie scegliendosi un detrattore di Allegri è la cosa più sfigata che possa immaginare...complimenti per averla pensata
> -"una squadra che milita in unadelle prime due massime categorie italiane"...fammi indovinare: non è una squadra di serieA. Cosa ho vinto? un bambolotto di Capitan Ovvio?


Pensa quello Che ti pare poi se un giorno succede quel che potrebbe succedere ti mando una Bella gigantografia, cmq è da ragazzini discutere chiusa qua , d'altra parte il mio era un discorso limitato ad allegri c'è caso che su altre cose si possa essere d'accordo , se non avessi tirato fuori l'italiano avrei direttamente lasciato perdere . Buona continuazione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Dicembre 2013)

Che asino , piuttosto che far giocare saponara si fa sparare nelle gambe


----------



## #Dodo90# (16 Dicembre 2013)

Altra formazione a caso... Ormai è inutile anche parlarne


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Dicembre 2013)

Ma allora salta il derby?


----------



## Canonista (16 Dicembre 2013)

Uno spaventapasseri, uguale.


----------



## Jaqen (16 Dicembre 2013)

Forse abbiamo qualche possibilità nel derby senza di lui.


----------



## 2515 (16 Dicembre 2013)

Hanno iniziato a giocare con lui espulso.


----------



## Jino (16 Dicembre 2013)

5 mesi ragazzi, 5 dannati mesi.


----------



## 2515 (16 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> 5 mesi ragazzi, 5 dannati mesi.


purtroppo non siamo indiani, altrimenti nella prossima vita per aver sopportato questo qua saremmo nati miliardari.


----------



## Belfast Boy (16 Dicembre 2013)

Sto pirla fuori e la squadra gioca bene...sarà un caso??? La speranza (vana ovvio...) è che ce lo caccino ogni partita.
Questa è la prova del 9 per tutti quelli che criticano società e giustificano allenatore (che poi i giocatori non li ha scelti/avallati lui ??)


----------



## Albijol (16 Dicembre 2013)

Belfast Boy ha scritto:


> Sto pirla fuori e la squadra gioca bene...sarà un caso???



Dici che senza i dai dai dai e i girala girala girala i giocatori sono meno confusi?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Dicembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Forse abbiamo qualche possibilità nel derby senza di lui.



Io ci credo veramente.
E' molto meglio l'anarchia o la presenza del solo Tassotti.


----------



## Belfast Boy (16 Dicembre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Dici che senza i dai dai dai e i girala girala girala i giocatori sono meno confusi?



Io pensavo anche ai vai vai vai e ai bene così


----------



## iceman. (16 Dicembre 2013)

Che pena


----------



## Jaqen (17 Dicembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io ci credo veramente.
> E' molto meglio l'anarchia o la presenza del solo Tassotti.



Secondo me l'anarchia sarebbe la cosa migliore..


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Dicembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Secondo me l'anarchia sarebbe la cosa migliore..



Ma perchè non lo fanno subito allora ? Si mettessero d'accordo balotelli e Kakà su come devono giocare, e gli altri dietro che gliela passano e giocano di conseguenza.


----------



## Jino (17 Dicembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io ci credo veramente.
> E' molto meglio l'anarchia o la presenza del solo Tassotti.



Non chiamiamola anarchia, quella c'è con Allegri. Senza il mister c'è l'autogestione che per certi tratti è meglio. Kakà capitano/allenatore/giocatore.


----------



## peppe75 (17 Dicembre 2013)

forse è la volta buona che vinceremo il derby con Tassotti...


----------



## Jino (17 Dicembre 2013)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> forse è la volta buona che vinceremo il derby con Tassotti...



Comunque non per darvi brutte notizie prima di andare a letto, ma è quasi impossibile che Allegri non sia in panchina al derby, per me non ci sono i presupposti per una squalifica!


----------



## Jaqen (17 Dicembre 2013)

Spero che Rocchi abbia scritto qualcosa di grave sul referto


----------



## Jino (17 Dicembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Spero che Rocchi abbia scritto qualcosa di grave sul referto



Troppi Dai dai dai muovila dai muovila!


----------



## Jaqen (17 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Troppi Dai dai dai muovila dai muovila!



Giocala giocala!! Mariooooo!!!!!! Dai dai dai. Tira forte forte dai dai


----------



## Belfast Boy (17 Dicembre 2013)

Riponete troppa fiducia nel derby...quelli arrivano in crisi peggio di noi (vanno al cinema o fan la partita di calcetto infrasettimana ricordate) e confusi societariamente tanto quanto noi.
Inoltre mi fa letteralmente schifo antemporre il deby come obiettivo stagionale, manco fossimo la Riomma o la Lazie...eddai...


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Dicembre 2013)

Spero venga squalificato per 5/6 partite.
Quando è stato cacciato questa sera la squadra si è ravvivata.


----------



## folletto (17 Dicembre 2013)

Io credo che i giocatori del Milan siano allibiti per come la società si ostini a tenere il Troll in panchina. L'Allegri 2.0 di questa stagione è peggiorato rispetto alle versioni precedenti. Lo scorso anno con più o meno gli stessi elementi facevamo uno sterilissimo possesso palla però almeno la palla la tenevamo noi e non prendevamo tutti sti gol (22 fatti e 24 subiti!!!!), si vedevano movimenti senza palla, si vedeva qualcosa (anche se era poco). In questa stagione il Milan è assolutamente inguardabile.


----------



## Petrecte (17 Dicembre 2013)

Il suo più grande limite è che si crede un ottimo allenatore,lo va dicendo spesso ultimamente.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Dicembre 2013)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Il suo più grande limite è che si crede un ottimo allenatore,lo va dicendo spesso ultimamente.



Beh finchè tutti gli allenatori che intervistano dicono che è un bravo allenatore..


----------



## iceman. (18 Dicembre 2013)

Se perdiamo "La squadra ha fatto una buona partita, un buon possesso, tecnicamente abbiamo giocato discretamente bene, un po' di sfortuna, dobbiamo crescere" 

Se pareggiamo "La squadra ha fatto una buona partita, un buon possesso, tecnicamente abbiamo giocato discretamente bene, un po' di sfortuna, dobbiamo crescere" 

Se vinciamo "La squadra ha fatto una buona partita, un buon possesso, tecnicamente abbiamo giocato discretamente bene, Matri si è mosso bene, dobbiamo crescere"


----------



## iceman. (18 Dicembre 2013)




----------



## iceman. (18 Dicembre 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


>


Che severità. E' la squadra che è troppo scarsa


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Dicembre 2013)

Ho fatto caso ad un fatto: possibile che tutti i giocatori con lui dopo 6 mesi, massimo un anno, calino vistosamente?
Potrei fare un elenco infinito. Possibile che siano tutti scarsi dal primo all'ultimo? Possibile che quasi tutti i giocatori buoni o di grandissima prospettiva con lui rendano meno rispetto a quanto potrebbero fare?
Ha creduto, forse per le circostanze, in qualche giovane, De Sciglio ed El Shaarawy, che però sono esplosi perché sono forti (o potenzialmente tali) di loro. Nonostante ciò, non ho visto una crescita dal punto di vista tecnico, anzi forse paradossalmente sono peggiorati da un certo punto di vista (El Shaarawy, aldilà degli infortuni, ha avuto un calo di rendimento, De Sciglio sembra quasi abbia disimparato a crossare, l'anno scorso nei primi mesi crossava benissimo e tante volte sia di sinistro che di destro). Oltre a loro, Balotelli nei primi mesi al Milan mi è piaciuto: non lo ritenevo ancora un campione, però, rigori a parte, lo vedevo vivo nel gioco, era quasi sempre decisivo, cosa che capita molto meno ora. Montolivo, dopo un inizio un po' stentato nella scorsa stagione, ha avuto un rendimento notevole, tanto che la sua assenza nelle ultime partite dello scorso campionato si è sentita tantissimo. Ora è praticamente un ectoplasma. Potrei fare anche altri esempi.
Saranno delle casualità, magari tra un mese torneranno tutti a rendere secondo le loro possibilità o potenzialità, ma il trend generale mi sembra questo.
In sintesi, credo che Allegri sia nocivo soprattutto per i 3 giocatori più di prospettiva e di valore che abbiamo (Balotelli, De Sciglio ed El Shaarawy), che avrebbero bisogno di un allenatore che sia in grado di lavorare meglio con i giovani e che sappia tirar fuori il meglio di loro.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (19 Dicembre 2013)

rega sto cesso è riuscito a bruciare el shaarawy, sto poraccio si è giocato i mondiali


----------



## Principe (22 Dicembre 2013)

Matri per saponara , ma non ti vergogni ?


----------



## Principe (22 Dicembre 2013)

Questa partita l'ha persa ALLEGRI quando ha messo MATRI, quanto ti vorrei insultare


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Dicembre 2013)

Centrocampisti MORTI,Inter che sguazza nei contropiedi per svariati minuti per poi segnare proprio in contropiede.
Dai dai dai.


----------



## iceman. (22 Dicembre 2013)

No ma prima del gol dell'Inter stava per far entrare Mexes, voleva pareggiarla.

SENZA PALLE proprio. 
Il più scarso allenatore che il Milan abbia mai avuto.
Ma tanto abbiamo fatto una buona partita, ma dove sta arcanum? Guarda che genio il tuo MAX


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Dicembre 2013)

5 derby consecutivi non vinti
4 vittorie 
19 punti
39849843 sconfitte
E noi continiamo ad andare in giro con questo


----------



## iceman. (22 Dicembre 2013)

Il suo nome deve essere censurato.


----------



## Solo (22 Dicembre 2013)

Ma in estate la preparazione prevede sessioni di "dai dai dai"?


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2013)

Se ci fosse una società (una proprietà) lo avrebbe esonerato da tempo.

Ma per questa società (proprietà) i 19 punti in campionato non contano nulla. Conta essere approdati agli ottavi di Champions dopo essere stati presi a pallonate in casa da una squadra di scappati di casa.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Dicembre 2013)

Il cambio di Matri è stato stupendo, ha definitivamente tolto la possibilità di tenere palla

Come ogni anno fisicamente la squadra è messa malissimo, una roba vergognosa

Andiamo avanti fino a Giugno dai, che è bello così


----------



## iceman. (22 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Il cambio di Matri è stato stupendo, ha definitivamente tolto la possibilità di tenere palla
> 
> Come ogni anno fisicamente la squadra è messa malissimo, una roba vergognosa
> 
> Andiamo avanti fino a Giugno dai, che è bello così




Dai dai dai" "bravooooooo"


----------



## Graxx (22 Dicembre 2013)

la domanda è sempre la stessa...cos'altro deve fare per essere cacciato...mandarci in B ??...ormai la squadra è allo sbando...quante sconfitte abbiamo subito...da quanto tempo non vinciamo....è il momento giusto di cambiare...ci sarebbe tutto il tempo per il nuovo allenatore...dai dai...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Dicembre 2013)

ma non poteva far entrare soltanto Pazzini?? Io non lo so...


----------



## Sherlocked (22 Dicembre 2013)

Come al solito l'ha persa lui con cambi insensati, gioco meno di zero, motivazioni scarsissime, fase difensiva inesistente...


----------



## Dexter (22 Dicembre 2013)

Poli e Muntari avevano bisogno delle bombole di ossigeno,lui decide di metter Matri per Saponara: GENIO.


----------



## Principe (22 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> No ma prima del gol dell'Inter stava per far entrare Mexes, voleva pareggiarla.
> 
> SENZA PALLE proprio.
> Il più scarso allenatore che il Milan abbia mai avuto.
> Ma tanto abbiamo fatto una buona partita, ma dove sta arcanum? Guarda che genio il tuo MAX



Quoto con il sangue anche le virgole


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Dicembre 2013)

Dai dai dai dai dai dai dai dai dai dai dai dai dai dai.
Abbiamo fatto una buona partita, siamo in crescita.


----------



## Solo (22 Dicembre 2013)

Ma non si vergogna a farsi vedere ancora in giro? Boh.


----------



## Aragorn (22 Dicembre 2013)

Ogni sua riconferma è un'istigazione alla violenza


----------



## iceman. (22 Dicembre 2013)

Se la crede, crede di essere un ottimo allenatore.


----------



## Schism75 (22 Dicembre 2013)

L'intervista la state sentendo su Sky? Si sta attaccando ai falli che subiamo. Follia allo stato pure.


----------



## #Dodo90# (22 Dicembre 2013)

A me pare un pò nervoso, non è che gli fanno la festa a Natale??


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Dicembre 2013)

grazie per questo milan


----------



## Belfast Boy (22 Dicembre 2013)

Ha infangato la NOSTRA maglia e la NOSTRA storia, e a mio personale avviso ci sta anche godendo nel farlo, sapendo di essere a scadenza. Un vero cancro che sta distruggendo il Milan. Da cacciare subito prima della ripresa di gennaio


----------



## Principe (22 Dicembre 2013)

Manca un po' di gente all'appello , poco male tanto la pietanza e' sempre cibo di mucca lavorato


----------



## Albijol (22 Dicembre 2013)

Ragazzi qua si rischia veramente di andare in Serie B


----------



## Aragorn (22 Dicembre 2013)

Non sono uno storico ma penso di non esagerare se affermo che questo è l'allenatore più vergognoso dell'ultracentenaria storia di questa società.


----------



## iceman. (22 Dicembre 2013)

A Sacchi appena chiedono di Allegri, fa certe facce auhauhhau


----------



## colcuoresivince (22 Dicembre 2013)

qui tutti espertoni di calcio, facile attaccare sempre l'allenatore


----------



## iceman. (22 Dicembre 2013)

Certo, del resto se i difensori non sanno fare la fase difensiva la colpa non è sua, del resto se prendiamo sempre gol su calci piazzati la colpa non è sua, del resto se non abbiamo un gioco la colpa non è sua, del resto se abbiamo 19 punti in 17 partite la colpa non è sua, insomma non è mai colpa sua.

Si merita il rinnovo.


----------



## Frikez (22 Dicembre 2013)

Verrà ricordato come colui che c'ha fatto diventare una provinciale, altro che seconda stella, nuovo Capello ecc..

Eh ma ha mandato via i senatori..preferivo Nesta, Zambrotta e compagnia che sti morti che infangano la maglia


----------



## Principe (22 Dicembre 2013)

colcuoresivince ha scritto:


> qui tutti espertoni di calcio, facile attaccare sempre l'allenatore



Ma che espertoni? Anche uno di 13 anni si sarebbe accorto che non ci potevamo permettere una punta in più , infatti tolto saponara non abbiamo più tenuto una palla neanche a morire, eravamo in controllo netto e invece con quel cambio abbiamo subito fisso , anche un allenatore dei salesiani non si sarebbe suicidato in questo modo .


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Dicembre 2013)

La cosa atroce è che non verrà esonerato neanche a sto giro


----------



## colcuoresivince (22 Dicembre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ma che espertoni? Anche uno di 13 anni si sarebbe accorto che non ci potevamo permettere una punta in più , infatti tolto saponara non abbiamo più tenuto una palla neanche a morire, eravamo in controllo netto e invece con quel cambio abbiamo subito fisso , anche un allenatore dei salesiani non si sarebbe suicidato in questo modo .



Se non metteva un attaccante tutti a dire "si accontenta del pareggio è un allenatore senza palle che non rischia".
Ne ho lette trroppe su questo forum, potrebbe vincere anche la champions ma ci sarebbe comunque qualucno che direbbe "fa schifo comunque era normale vincere la champions con constant e nocerino"


----------



## iceman. (22 Dicembre 2013)

Eh no è qui che ti sbagli perché prima di Pazzini e del gol dell'inter stava mettendo Mexes, l'ha anche detto che voleva metterlo perché pensava di non vincerla più, quindi si è UN CESSO DI MER DA SENZA PALLE.

Altra cosa, la fiorentina vince, la juve vince ,l'inter vince, la roma vince, e noi ?


----------



## dyablo65 (23 Dicembre 2013)

colcuoresivince ha scritto:


> Se non metteva un attaccante tutti a dire "si accontenta del pareggio è un allenatore senza palle che non rischia".
> Ne ho lette trroppe su questo forum, potrebbe vincere anche la champions ma ci sarebbe comunque qualucno che direbbe "fa schifo comunque era normale vincere la champions con constant e nocerino"



e chi sarebbe questo attaccante ....la mitragletta....

dai su siamo seri e sopratutto non difendiamo l 'ignobile , gli auguro di non trovare posto neanche dai pulcini del San Basilio.


----------



## Principe (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ci sono situazioni e situazioni non è una regola fissa, poi dipende anche sempre da chi hai , se metti el sha ( per fare un esempio ) non è una punta che sta ferma li davanti , se hai Matri è bene che non giochi mai figurati se hai chiesto di comprarlo , questo non sa cosa sia l'abc del calcio e lo confermerei anche se dovesse vincerne 30 di fila a scanso di equivoci .


----------



## dyablo65 (23 Dicembre 2013)

colcuoresivince ha scritto:


> qui tutti espertoni di calcio, facile attaccare sempre l'allenatore



toh ...una mosca bianca...per caso segui assiduamente la pallavolo...il calcio non credo proprio...

sai l'allenatore e' quello che in teoria dovrebbe dare un gioco alla squadra...il nostro innominabile non sa' neanche cosa sia il gioco...

ma per favore..


----------



## colcuoresivince (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ma figuriamoci se lo difendo anche io non vedo l'ora che vada via, ma fate tutti gli espertoni e penso che nessuno sappia cosa voglia dire essere allenatore, ricevere 100 critiche al giorno e resistere e perdere anche a causa di giocatori senza passione per il prorpio lavoro.
E' la fine di un ciclo ma in questi anni abbiamo raggiunto un primo un secondo e un terzo posto con una rosa non sempre all'altezza.
Critichiamolo quest anno ok ma basta dire che sia il peggior allenatore di sempre e storie varie, vuol dire non essere oggettivi.


----------



## 2515 (23 Dicembre 2013)

colcuoresivince ha scritto:


> Ma figuriamoci se lo difendo anche io non vedo l'ora che vada via, ma fate tutti gli espertoni e penso che nessuno sappia cosa voglia dire essere allenatore, ricevere 100 critiche al giorno e resistere e perdere anche a causa di giocatori senza passione per il prorpio lavoro.
> E' la fine di un ciclo ma in questi anni abbiamo raggiunto un primo un secondo e un terzo posto con una rosa non sempre all'altezza.
> Critichiamolo quest anno ok ma basta dire che sia il peggior allenatore di sempre e storie varie, vuol dire non essere oggettivi.



Cristo santo ma ti rendi conto che la maggior parte del forum ha azzeccato più cose di lui in 4 anni???


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Dicembre 2013)

403 pagine.


----------



## Petrecte (23 Dicembre 2013)

colcuoresivince ha scritto:


> Ma figuriamoci se lo difendo anche io non vedo l'ora che vada via, ma fate tutti gli espertoni e penso che nessuno sappia cosa voglia dire essere allenatore, ricevere 100 critiche al giorno e resistere e perdere anche a causa di giocatori senza passione per il prorpio lavoro.
> E' la fine di un ciclo ma in questi anni abbiamo raggiunto un primo un secondo e un terzo posto con una rosa non sempre all'altezza.
> Critichiamolo quest anno ok ma basta dire che sia il peggior allenatore di sempre e storie varie, vuol dire non essere oggettivi.


Allora il primo abbiamo vinto uno scudo con Ibra, Nesta, Thiago, ma anche e sopratutto grazie al suicidio dell'Inter....
il secondo anno è riuscito a PERDERE uno scudo già vinto con la squadra più forte della serie A
il terzo anno è riuscito ad arrivare terzo grazie ad una serie assurda di risultati favorevoli.......
inutile citare solo il risultato senza analizzare le prestazioni .......


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> 403 pagine.



Siamo ancora in tempo ad evitare la goleada dell'Atletico....


----------



## dyablo65 (23 Dicembre 2013)

colcuoresivince ha scritto:


> Ma figuriamoci se lo difendo anche io non vedo l'ora che vada via, ma fate tutti gli espertoni e penso che nessuno sappia cosa voglia dire essere allenatore, ricevere 100 critiche al giorno e resistere e perdere anche a causa di giocatori senza passione per il prorpio lavoro.
> E' la fine di un ciclo ma in questi anni abbiamo raggiunto un primo un secondo e un terzo posto con una rosa non sempre all'altezza.
> Critichiamolo quest anno ok ma basta dire che sia il peggior allenatore di sempre e storie varie, vuol dire non essere oggettivi.



non capisco...ma la tua e' una gara a chi riceve piu' citazioni ?

ma ti rendi conto di quello che scrivi....

se un 'allenatore prende 100 critiche al girno, perde , e i giocatori non lo seguono sai cosa deve fare..

DIMETTERSI SE E' UN PROFESSIONISTA SERIO E NON PENSARE SOLO AI SOLDI.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Dicembre 2013)

La cosa divertente è che se avesse dato le dimissioni a fine stagione scorsa, parecchia gente avrebbe continuato a pensare che questo pagliaccio fosse un grande allenatore


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Dicembre 2013)

Sta facendo danni irriparabili. Sta distruggendo anche il buono (poco) che ha questa squadra.
Non ho davvero nemmeno più la forza di insultarlo.
Da una parte forse è meglio così. Basta vivacchiare, è meglio una stagione completamente fallimentare che metta a nudo tutti i problemi di questa squadra rispetto ad una rimonta fortunosa che mascheri tutto.


----------



## Jaqen (23 Dicembre 2013)

Ha chiesto Matri.
Ogni spesso si fa bene a ricordarlo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Dicembre 2013)

Incredibile come sia ancora in panchina costui. Siamo quasi alla fine del girone di andata e siamo tipo a 5 punti dalla retrocessione, 4 vittorie su 17 partite con 19 punti su 17 gare. Nonostante ciò è ancora là a fare danni.


----------



## colcuoresivince (23 Dicembre 2013)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> Allora il primo abbiamo vinto uno scudo con Ibra, Nesta, Thiago, ma anche e sopratutto grazie al suicidio dell'Inter....
> il secondo anno è riuscito a PERDERE uno scudo già vinto con la squadra più forte della serie A
> il terzo anno è riuscito ad arrivare terzo grazie ad una serie assurda di risultati favorevoli.......
> inutile citare solo il risultato senza analizzare le prestazioni .......



I risultati favorevoli non arrivano per caso proprio come le sconfitte.
Quindi dire che il terzo anno siamo arrivati terzi senza merito di allegri è il classico esempio di commento non oggettivo (il passaggio al 433 egnò la svolta mentre purtroppo, quest anno, la società ha imposto il 4312).
Ma ok allegri se perde è il colpevole di tutto e se vince è solo fortuna.
Poi nessuno parla degli infortuni, non riusciamo a giocare 2 partite di seguito con la stessa formazione.
E qualcuno dirà: ma verona e altre squadre hanno una rosa superiore a quella dle milan per avere più punti di noi?
La risposta è sicuramente no ma se in una squadra si cambiano 5 giocatori a partita è normale non trovare le misure e perdere l'affiatamento che è componente principale di una buona formazione.


----------



## folletto (23 Dicembre 2013)

Se è ancora lì è perché, come ha detto Boban, questa società non è più seria. La conferma (addirittura quasi forzata) a maggio di un allenatore ormai "screditato" da più di un anno è una delle tante follie di quei due che ci stanno portando alla rovina. Comunque qualsiasi dirigenza avrebbe rimediato all'errore allontanandolo da uno spogliatoio che imho non lo vuole più esattamente come la maggior parte della tifoseria.


----------



## AndrasWave (23 Dicembre 2013)

colcuoresivince ha scritto:


> qui tutti espertoni di calcio, facile attaccare sempre l'allenatore



I limiti societari sono sotto gli occhi di tutti. Siamo gestiti da una manica di incompetenti.
Ma in panchina è ormai palese che ci sta una capra psicolabile, non ci sono dubbi in questo!


----------



## Dave (23 Dicembre 2013)

Forse a qualcuno non gli è ben chiaro che da quando è andato via Ancellotti il Milan è andato avanti senza allenatore.
L'anno di Leonardo gli allenatori erano in campo, Seedorf, Gattuso e Nesta, e con Allegri? Il primo anno in campo scendeva un certo Zlatan Ibrahimovic e ho detto tutto, poi dal secondo anno? Qualcuno si è mai chiesto perchè se ne sono andati tutti i "senatori" ? Già dal primo anno gli allenatori erano in campo, il secondo Allegri da allenatore campione d'Italia si è montato la testa e ha voluto fare di testa sua ed eccoci qua.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (23 Dicembre 2013)

_"Lo vogliono Barcellona,Bayern Monaco,Manchester City,Brasile,Argentina e Italia...tutti scemih?!??!?!?"

_


----------



## Fufo_NR (24 Dicembre 2013)

Matri, non aggiungo altro


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Dicembre 2013)

Spero gli vada di traverso il cenone


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Dicembre 2013)

Speriamo che prenda il gommone col mare in tempesta....


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Dicembre 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Spero gli vada di traverso il cenone



"I ragazzi hanno preparato una buona cena, il mio stomaco ha avuto una buona resistenza. Ho un disturbo intestinale, ma a Capodanno starò in un'altra condizione"


----------



## dyablo65 (24 Dicembre 2013)

4045 messaggi di non stima( per essere buoni ...e' natale ) per questo inutile addobbo da panchina.

ne merita al massimo 1 

VATTENE O DECEDI


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Dicembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> "I ragazzi hanno preparato una buona cena, il mio stomaco ha avuto una buona resistenza. Ho un disturbo intestinale, ma a Capodanno starò in un'altra condizione"


----------



## Tobi (26 Dicembre 2013)

Per fortuna col milan ha finito.
Il prossimo anno si ripartira con:
?
De Sciglio Rami ? ?
De Jong Naingolaan
Honda Kakà El Sharaawy

Con tre acquisti mirati abbiamo l'obbligo di lottare per lo scudetto.
Anche se credo che senza Champions o il faraone o balotelli possa partire


----------



## iceman. (27 Dicembre 2013)

Ma siete così convinti che Allegri vada via? Mah...
Galliani farà di tutto per trattenerlo ancora una volta, ipotizzando di passare ai quarti di finale le quotazioni per il suo rinnovo s'abbasserebbero e non poco


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Dicembre 2013)

No dai, l'unica cosa che mi fa tirare avanti è sapere che non ci sarà 'sto asino l'anno prossimo


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma siete così convinti che Allegri vada via? Mah...
> Galliani farà di tutto per trattenerlo ancora una volta, ipotizzando di passare ai quarti di finale le quotazioni per il suo rinnovo s'abbasserebbero e non poco



e se vinciamo la Champions  ?? dai su macché quarti di finale... è già tutto fatto con seedorf


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Dicembre 2013)

Io non ne posso più.
Guardo con meno rancore Conte o Mazzarri. Dico davvero


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Dicembre 2013)

Vabbè,voi criticate tanto Allegri,però rimane il fatto che lui è arrivato nono con il Cagliari. Sapete quanti punti hanno fatto Mourinho e Rafa Benitez,alla guida del Cagliari? ZERO!

E perché Capello e Sacchi dicono che Allegri non ha colpe? Pensate di capirne più di loro?

E se Rinus Michels è più bravo di Allegri,allora perché è morto?

Noi abbiamo battuto il Celtic 3-0,il Barca invece contro il Celtic ha perso. Per la proprietà transitiva,siamo più forti del Barca.

Allegri sta facendo i miracoli con questa squadra,che doveva essere a 15 punti sottozero. 
Dategli Suarez,Cavani,Falcao,Messi,Cr7,Xabi Alonso,Xavi,Ozil,Iniesta,Biondini,Hummels,T.Silva,Astori e Piquè,poi vedi come arriva terzo senza problemi.


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Dicembre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Vabbè,voi criticate tanto Allegri,però rimane il fatto che lui è arrivato nono con il Cagliari. Sapete quanti punti hanno fatto Mourinho e Rafa Benitez,alla guida del Cagliari? ZERO!
> 
> E perché Capello e Sacchi dicono che Allegri non ha colpe? Pensate di capirne più di loro?
> 
> ...


----------



## folletto (27 Dicembre 2013)

Llera dentro d'un hilometro ohhome l'ha fatto a non vederla, dai dai dai, muovila muovila muovila, i ragazzi han fatto bene ehhe son stati poho fortunati, ma tra poho saremo laddove ci spetta......

Ma.....mister......il Milan è retrocesso

Unlo sapevo.....fottesega, ho intashato du miloni e mezzo e me ne shappo hol gommone


----------



## robs91 (27 Dicembre 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Llera dentro d'un hilometro ohhome l'ha fatto a non vederla, dai dai dai, muovila muovila muovila, i ragazzi han fatto bene ehhe son stati poho fortunati, ma tra poho saremo laddove ci spetta......
> 
> Ma.....mister......il Milan è retrocesso
> 
> Unlo sapevo.....fottesega, ho intashato du miloni e mezzo e me ne shappo hol gommone


----------



## iceman. (27 Dicembre 2013)

Odioso, ogni giorno che passa lo odio sempre più.


----------



## iceman. (28 Dicembre 2013)

C'è Hiddink libero


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Dicembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> C'è Hiddink libero



C'è un problema: non accetta di essere pagato in frutta e verdura, vuole soldi.
Per cui è impossibile.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Dicembre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Vabbè,voi criticate tanto Allegri,però rimane il fatto che lui è arrivato nono con il Cagliari. Sapete quanti punti hanno fatto Mourinho e Rafa Benitez,alla guida del Cagliari? ZERO!
> 
> E perché Capello e Sacchi dicono che Allegri non ha colpe? Pensate di capirne più di loro?
> 
> ...



Biondini e Astori servono come capo espriatorio nel caso non arrivasse terzo nemmeno con questa squadra?


----------



## Principe (12 Gennaio 2014)

Asino


----------



## Ale (12 Gennaio 2014)

figure barbine pure contro il sassuolo... scontro diretto...


----------



## Principe (12 Gennaio 2014)

Ti auguro il peggio sportivamente e non solo , ormai e' Chiaro che lo sta facendo apposta


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Gennaio 2014)

-125 giorni.


----------



## #Dodo90# (12 Gennaio 2014)

Adesso subito dentro Matri


----------



## iceman. (12 Gennaio 2014)

Stiamo giocando bene dai


----------



## Morghot (12 Gennaio 2014)

quando lo hanno ripreso dopo il 3-2 cosa vi è passato per la testa? io ho imprecato il cielo affinché lo fulminasse all'istante, è capitato solo a me?


----------



## 2515 (12 Gennaio 2014)

qualcuno deve spiegarmi perché questo è ancora vivo. Seriamente.


----------



## Marilson (12 Gennaio 2014)

il peggior allenatore della storia del Milan, senza dubbio. E non tirate in mezzo Tabarez perchè Tabarez è un maestro del calcio..


----------



## ed.vedder77 (12 Gennaio 2014)

" non ho nulla da rimproverare ai ragazzi " cit
"Dobbiamo migliorare..a maggio la classifica sarà diversa" cit

Io voglio l esonero.125 giorni di agonia non so se li reggo


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Gennaio 2014)

2515 ha scritto:


> qualcuno deve spiegarmi perché questo è ancora vivo. Seriamente.



A me basta che qualcuno mi spieghi perchè è ancora allenatore del Milan


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Gennaio 2014)

La sfuriatona nell'intervallo


----------



## Principe (12 Gennaio 2014)

.


----------



## Solo (12 Gennaio 2014)

Rema contro da inizio stagione, ma d'altronde se lo tengono lì...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Gennaio 2014)

comincia a salutare tutti...quest'anno non c'hai capito niente
un Allenatore con le palle quest'anno lottava per lo Scudetto...non so cosa pensare


----------



## Principe (12 Gennaio 2014)

Ooohoooohhhhh quanto manca ? Oggi non ti salvi


----------



## Jaqen (12 Gennaio 2014)

Impressionante la sua incompetenza


----------



## Graxx (12 Gennaio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ooohoooohhhhh quanto manca ? Oggi non ti salvi


non ci sperare tanto...mica abbiamo perso 22-0


----------



## Doctore (12 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> comincia a salutare tutti...quest'anno non c'hai capito niente
> un Allenatore con le palle quest'anno lottava per lo Scudetto...non so cosa pensare


non esageriamo...massimo champions terzo posto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Gennaio 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> non esageriamo...massimo champions terzo posto.



se fosse successo a Conte perdere 2 Campionati contro la Juve (1 rubato) avrebbe fatto sputare sangue ai giocatori per tutto l'anno anche in Allenamento...ecco perchè dico questo
alla fine il Campionato lo vinci contro le piccole e questo Milan può batterle tutte


----------



## Graxx (12 Gennaio 2014)

cosa ***** ci vuole per cacciarlo


----------



## Solo (12 Gennaio 2014)

Più rispetto per il mister!


----------



## The P (12 Gennaio 2014)

Provo a ridire una cosa che due anni fa mi ha fatto prendere il record di insulti sul forum: 
"Allegri è il peggior allenatore della storia del Milan."

Vediamo che succede oggi.


----------



## Snake (12 Gennaio 2014)

aspetto con ansia le sue dichiarazioni, scommetto che dirà che siamo stati sfortunati e che abbiamo avuto una grande reazione nel finale


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Gennaio 2014)

io penso che questa è la volta buona...Silvio sbrocca


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Gennaio 2014)

Cosa deve fare questo per meritarsi l esonero ??? Boh ... Ditemi voi 4 gol dal SASSUOLO !!!


----------



## Morghot (12 Gennaio 2014)

Madonna uccidetemi... cioè uccidetelo, fatelo sparire, succeda qualcosa, giuro ogni volta che lo vedo è un pugno nello stomaco, sto male.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Gennaio 2014)

Un attimo di dignità, e si dimetta.


----------



## Ale (12 Gennaio 2014)

grazie di tutto max


----------



## Solo (12 Gennaio 2014)

Berlusca, per favore, caccialo.


----------



## Principe (12 Gennaio 2014)

The P ha scritto:


> Provo a ridire una cosa che due anni fa mi ha fatto prendere il record di insulti sul forum:
> "Allegri è il peggior allenatore della storia del Milan."
> 
> Vediamo che succede oggi.



Succede che la memoria e' corta


----------



## #Dodo90# (12 Gennaio 2014)

Ma ci avete fatto caso che quando giochiamo a caso per recuperare giochiamo bene e creiamo e quando invece la partita è "normale" facciamo ribrezzo?


----------



## Morghot (12 Gennaio 2014)

The P ha scritto:


> Provo a ridire una cosa che due anni fa mi ha fatto prendere il record di insulti sul forum:
> "Allegri è il peggior allenatore della storia del Milan."
> 
> Vediamo che succede oggi.


boh io son d'accordo con te oggi come due anni fa, anche l'anno dello scudetto non mi ha mai detto nulla e anzi lo schifavo, uno scarso è scarso, ma mi sbagliavo, questo è peggio che scarso, proprio un verme insignificante, una cosa mai vista.


----------



## #Dodo90# (12 Gennaio 2014)

The P ha scritto:


> Provo a ridire una cosa che due anni fa mi ha fatto prendere il record di insulti sul forum:
> "Allegri è il peggior allenatore della storia del Milan."
> 
> Vediamo che succede oggi.


C'è chi schifa Ancelotti....


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Gennaio 2014)

Per la prima volta sono fiducioso.


----------



## prebozzio (12 Gennaio 2014)

Io manderei a casa anche Abbiati, Emanuelson, Zapata, Bonera, Nocerino, Robinho. Certi errori dei singoli vanno al di là delle deficienze, che ci sono e sono belle grosse, del mister.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Gennaio 2014)

Confermatissimo anche oggi.


----------



## Sherlocked (12 Gennaio 2014)

Principale colpevole della pessima stagione, e leggo che alcuni denigrano Ancelotti..  Non ha più niente da dare al milan, non che abbia mai avuto molto da dare, con lui non abbiamo un gioco da 4 anni, nè fase difensiva nè offensiva..


----------



## walter 22 (12 Gennaio 2014)

Asino. Ma che razza di squadra ha messo in campo oggi. Questo ci gode a farsi insultare.


----------



## #Dodo90# (12 Gennaio 2014)

Ma la dignità di dimettersi no eh?


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Gennaio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ooohoooohhhhh quanto manca ? Oggi non ti salvi



Se salva pure oggi. Immortale!


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Gennaio 2014)

riesce a essere sereno e tranquillo davanti alle telecamere anche dopo 4 ****i in faccia dal sassuolo.

boh, a sto punto penso remi palesemente CONTRO, tanto sa che non verrà cacciato, e ci gode a lasciare a Seedorf un squadra in posizione pessima e distrutta psicologicamente. 

sembra che non gliene freghi praticamente nulla.


----------



## dyablo65 (12 Gennaio 2014)

e' normale che sia cosi'...con galliani ha parlato solo del giorno di paga...


----------



## Belfast Boy (12 Gennaio 2014)

Basta, basta, basta. Sta umiliando i nostri colori e sia ben chiaro che allo stesso modo lo sta facendo chi non lo caccia a pedate e con disonore. Della storiella dello stipendio non voglio più sentir parlare, mancan pochi mesi, considerato tutti i mangiastipendi che paghiamo potremmo metterci anche lui no?
La squadra manca di tutto: di gioco, di indicazioni tattiche precise e di una "mano" che legga le gare e sappia fare i giusti cambi.
Oggi nonostante 4 pere da Berardi, bel giocatore ma l'abbiamo trasformato in CR o nel redivivo George Best stasera per quel che combinava sulla fascia, non toglie Emanuelson ne Nocerino all'inizio del secondo tempo, quando fosse palese che soffrivamo proprio su quella fascia.
Non solo, invece di infoltire il centrocampo, pensa bene di aggiungere una punta, sperando che per la teoria del caos e con un Sassuolo stanco e lungo tra i reparti si potesse fare il colpaccio di PAREGGIARE...ne avremmo potute prendere altre 4 se avessero avuto più fiato.
Un incompetente unico, da licenziare per danno di immagine, buttatelo al mare tra gli scogli, senza o con gommone è affar suo


----------



## Albijol (12 Gennaio 2014)

Ragazzi qua si rischia la B...


----------



## #Dodo90# (12 Gennaio 2014)

*Alciato a Sky poco fa: domani mattina ci sarà un comunicato ufficiale sulla posizione di Allegri*


----------



## Principe (12 Gennaio 2014)

Barbara ha sperato la bomba


----------



## Kurt91 (12 Gennaio 2014)

Mi sa che salta. Barbarella eloquente!


----------



## de sica (12 Gennaio 2014)

Lo cacceranno?? mah, speriamo bene


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Gennaio 2014)

Basta distruggere il Milan, BASTA.


----------



## dyablo65 (12 Gennaio 2014)

411 pagine di forum

250 pagine di insulti ...ci sara' qualcosa che non va'...o no...


----------



## Aragorn (12 Gennaio 2014)

Anche alla Domenica Sportiva gli stanno dando (seppur ironicamente) l'estrema unzione, forse è veramente la volta buona.


----------



## Principe (12 Gennaio 2014)

Sto giro hai finito , la boccia è in fresco da sempre


----------



## Corpsegrinder (13 Gennaio 2014)

Oggi i suoi fans non dicono che ha fatto meglio di Mourinho e che sono i tifosi-Zamparini vogliono il suo esonero?


----------



## Jino (13 Gennaio 2014)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Oggi i suoi fans non dicono che ha fatto meglio di Mourinho e che sono i tifosi-Zamparini vogliono il suo esonero?



Ma ci sono ancora suoi fans!?


----------



## de sica (13 Gennaio 2014)

Game over


----------



## Aragorn (13 Gennaio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma ci sono ancora suoi fans!?



Sì, nel topic della partita un utente sosteneva che la squadra è quella che è, e che l'allenatore più di tanto non può fare


----------



## 2515 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Sì, nel topic della partita un utente sosteneva che la squadra è quella che è, e che l'allenatore più di tanto non può fare



interisti infiltrati..


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Domani si chiude questo topic, è un giorno di festa.


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Gennaio 2014)

Se domani davvero esonerano Allegri mi compro la maglia di Berardi.


----------



## Principe (13 Gennaio 2014)

E vaiiiiiiii e vaiiiiiiiiiiiiii somaro ti saluto e ti auguro il peggio


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (13 Gennaio 2014)

spero sia il mio ultimo post su questo pseudo allenatore


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ti auguro il peggio per il resta della tua carriera, grazie di Nulla! Ti odio!!!!!!!!! Godo da morire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## O Animal (13 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Good riddance.


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Gennaio 2014)

Nell'ultimo (spero) mio post in questo topic ti voglio dedicare di tutto cuore questa canzone






Ora puoi andare a pescare il pesce a Livorno.


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Gennaio 2014)

Buone vacanze sul gommone.


----------



## Principe (13 Gennaio 2014)

Copriti per bene che a gennaio in canotto fa un po' freddino


----------



## Aragorn (13 Gennaio 2014)

au revoir


e a mai più


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Gennaio 2014)

Tra qualche ora la conferma, occhio...


----------



## Aragorn (13 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tra qualche ora la conferma, occhio...



In tal caso potrebbero verificarsi numerosi suicidi di massa. I sopravvissuti vendichino i loro compagni facendo causa a Berlusconi e all' ACM.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Gennaio 2014)

Per una sera non è più immortale.

Ha tempo 12 ore per ricostruire il suo scudo impenetrabile. Che cosa si inventerà stanotte?


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Gennaio 2014)

occhio che questo non muore mai, ma stavolta sembra buona, basta sto zitto..


----------



## iceman. (13 Gennaio 2014)

E' finitaaaaaaaaaa, è finitaaaaaaaaaaaa, il milan è finalmente salvo.


----------



## Ale (13 Gennaio 2014)

Responsabilità mia ma non mi dimetto....parole che sono tutto un programma.


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Gennaio 2014)

Io rimango sconvolto quando sento ancora i giornalisti che dicono "Eh, ma i giocatori sono questi".
Sono a libro paga di Allegri, non riesco a dare altre spiegazioni.


----------



## 666psycho (13 Gennaio 2014)

appendiamolo per i piedi in piazza e giù bastonate! Te ne devi andare! pezzo di m. ti auguro tutto il male possibile calcisticamente parlando! non meriti la nazionale! sarebbe un insulto al calcio mondiale!


----------



## 2515 (13 Gennaio 2014)

prendiamogli a sassate la casa, la macchina, TUTTO!!!


----------



## smallball (13 Gennaio 2014)

maledetto contratto,se avesse un minimo di dignita' si sarebbe gia' dovuto dimettere da un pezzo


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Gennaio 2014)

Addio 
Sarà bello sentire i tuoi commenti ""tecnici"" alla Rai durante i Mondiali dato che non ti vorrà nessuno.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Chiudete il topic vi prego!!! GRAZIE DI NULLA ASINO! Vai a fallire altrove.


----------



## O Animal (13 Gennaio 2014)




----------



## The Ripper (13 Gennaio 2014)

E' finita nel modo peggiore, ma era doveroso.
Non aveva più la squadra in mano, e forse lui non aveva nemmeno più stimoli. Non sappiamo che è successo in estate, perché doveva andare via e poi è stato lasciato al suo posto. Sappiamo solo che il marcio è venuto a galla (la posizione in classifica, la guerra intrasocietaria).
Sono convinto che altrove farà bene, soprattutto se sarà in una società che lo segue.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Gennaio 2014)

dai dai dai daiiiiiii chiudilo chiudilo CHIUDILO CHIUDILOOOOO !!!!


----------



## Gekyn (13 Gennaio 2014)

Mezzo allenatore.....delegittimato almeno un paio di volte, il suo più grande errore è stato non dimettersi.....ha perso la pochissima dignità che gl iera rimasta


----------



## 2515 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Chiudetelooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Gennaio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> dai dai dai daiiiiiii chiudilo chiudilo CHIUDILO CHIUDILOOOOO !!!!


----------



## James Watson (13 Gennaio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> E' finita nel modo peggiore, ma era doveroso.
> Non aveva più la squadra in mano, e forse lui non aveva nemmeno più stimoli. Non sappiamo che è successo in estate, perché doveva andare via e poi è stato lasciato al suo posto. Sappiamo solo che il marcio è venuto a galla (la posizione in classifica, la guerra intrasocietaria).
> Sono convinto che altrove farà bene, soprattutto se sarà in una società che lo segue.



Concordo in toto.


----------



## admin (13 Gennaio 2014)

Io non sarei così netto nei commenti. Alla fine ha vinto uno scudetto (Ibra o non Ibra) dopo anni di vacche anoressiche. Negli anni successivi ha fatto abbastanza bene (infortuni a parte). Quest'anno il tracollo finale. Ma doveva andare via la scorsa estate. Se lo avesse fatto, avrebbe lasciato sicuramente un ricordo migliore.

Ciao Acciù.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io non sarei così netto nei commenti. Alla fine ha vinto uno scudetto (Ibra o non Ibra) dopo anni di vacche anoressiche. Negli anni successivi ha fatto abbastanza bene (infortuni a parte). Quest'anno il tracollo finale. Ma doveva andare via la scorsa estate. Se lo avesse fatto, avrebbe lasciato sicuramente un ricordo migliore.
> 
> Ciao Acciù.



.


----------



## Sherlocked (13 Gennaio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> E' finita nel modo peggiore, ma era doveroso.
> Non aveva più la squadra in mano, e forse lui non aveva nemmeno più stimoli. Non sappiamo che è successo in estate, perché doveva andare via e poi è stato lasciato al suo posto. Sappiamo solo che il marcio è venuto a galla (la posizione in classifica, la guerra intrasocietaria).
> Sono convinto che altrove farà bene, soprattutto se sarà in una società che lo segue.



Dubito, ha dimostrato limiti enormi, difetti incredibili al milan..non so chi voglia accollarselo, ma dubito farà bene altrove, comunque vediamo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Gennaio 2014)

ha fatto 3 anni veramente belli...quest'anno lui e i giocatori dovevano combattere in tutte le partite con una grinta stile Gattuso e invece ha fallito di brutto
peccato perchè in Estate 2011 si poteva aprire un ciclo e pure a gennaio 2012, ma vabbè ormai è andata


----------



## de sica (13 Gennaio 2014)

GAME OVER!!!! A ahahahaha fuori dai maroni


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Gennaio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io non sarei così netto nei commenti. Alla fine ha vinto uno scudetto (Ibra o non Ibra) dopo anni di vacche anoressiche. Negli anni successivi ha fatto abbastanza bene (infortuni a parte). Quest'anno il tracollo finale. Ma doveva andare via la scorsa estate. Se lo avesse fatto, avrebbe lasciato sicuramente un ricordo migliore.
> 
> Ciao Acciù.


Vero. Allegria è stato quattro anni da noi, i primi due ottimi, parliamoci chiaro, perché ha vinto scudetto e supercoppa italiana e trofei non se ne vedevano da Atene, il secondo anno invece ha lottato fino alla fine, a testa alta, contro la Juventus di Conte che da lì ha iniziato il suo inarrestabile ciclo e in Champions dove per poco non si eliminava il Barcellona, il Barça di Guardiola eh, una delle squadre più forti di sempre, mica l'Apoel Nicosia; i problemi sono arrivati nella seconda metà del quadriennio, poiché il terzo anno siamo stati subito fuori dalla lotta scudetto però in qualche modo ci ha portato in Champions e lì si sarebbe dovuta concludere la sua avventura rossonera, è stato confermato invece dando vita all'annunciato fallimento di questa stagione.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Non vedo l'ora di sapere la sua prossima squadra, cosi saprò a quale squadra augurare il peggio.


----------



## danyaj87 (13 Gennaio 2014)

S'è bruciato tutto quest'anno, un grazie è doveroso. Spero che con una società seria e dei giocatori congeniali al tuo "ego" possa fa vedere chi sei. Detto questo qui avevi fatto il tuo tempo. C'erano collisioni evidenti tra ambiente tecnico e squadra, e società. Ciao Max in bocca al lupo per tutto!


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Gennaio 2014)

l'allenatore del 18° scudetto è ibra comunque


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non vedo l'ora di sapere la sua prossima squadra, cosi saprò a quale squadra augurare il peggio.


Occhio a Coverciano, potrebbe ricomparire da quelle parti


----------



## Principe (13 Gennaio 2014)

Vabbe che ognuno ha la Sua opinione ma questo ci ha rovinati e quello scudetto è figlio della rosa forte e dell'assenza di avversari di suo non c'è quasi nulla .


----------



## The Ripper (13 Gennaio 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> l'allenatore del 18° scudetto è ibra comunque



quello che in 18 partite ha segnato 2 gol? Quello che si è fatto squalificare per non so quante giornate saltando anche partite importantissime?
non era lo scudetto di abate?
non era lo scudetto di gattuso?
non era lo scudetto di abbiati?
non era lo scudetto di thiago silva?
non era lo scudetto di nesta?
non era lo scudetto di van bommel?
non era lo scudetto di pato?

Era lo scudetto di tutti...tant'è vero che tutti i giornali scrissero "E' lo scudetto di Allegri". Togliere quello scudetto ad Allegri significa togliere anche l'ultima Champions ad Ancelotti.


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Gennaio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> quello che in 18 partite ha segnato 2 gol? Quello che si è fatto squalificare per non so quante giornate saltando anche partite importantissime?
> non era lo scudetto di abate?
> non era lo scudetto di gattuso?
> non era lo scudetto di abbiati?
> ...



ibra nel girone d'andata ha segnato la strada, poi nel girone di ritorno tutti gli altri hanno rifinito


----------



## The Ripper (13 Gennaio 2014)

Principe ha scritto:


> Vabbe che ognuno ha la Sua opinione ma questo ci ha rovinati e quello scudetto è figlio della rosa forte e dell'assenza di avversari di suo non c'è quasi nulla .



I 3 mediani, Boateng e Abate, il pressing alto, una squadra che non mollava mai, l'esplosione definitiva di Thiago Silva, l'attenzione tattica da parte di tutti, il sacrificio di Robinho.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Occhio a Coverciano, potrebbe ricomparire da quelle parti



Non voglio pensare a questa cosa, non potrei secciare in quel caso.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Gennaio 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> ibra nel girone d'andata ha segnato la strada, poi nel girone di ritorno tutti gli altri hanno rifinito



Gente allenata da Ibrahimovic, non dimentichiamolo


----------



## Sherlocked (13 Gennaio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> quello che in 18 partite ha segnato 2 gol? Quello che si è fatto squalificare per non so quante giornate saltando anche partite importantissime?
> non era lo scudetto di abate?
> non era lo scudetto di gattuso?
> non era lo scudetto di abbiati?
> ...



Non direi sinceramente, lo scudo l'ha vinto ibra e basta, allegri c'entra ben poco..cosi come il 3° posto dell'anno scorso secondo me è merito di Elsharaawy prima e balotelli poi, ma sono pareri...allegri ha dimostrato solo incompetenza e difetti, purtroppo..


----------



## Graxx (13 Gennaio 2014)

Finalmente questo topic va verso la chiusura....


----------



## Frikez (13 Gennaio 2014)

Un mediocre come pochi, dal punto di vista tecnico e nella preparazione atletica credo sia stato il peggiore allenatore dell'era Berlusconi, buona fortuna in provincia a te e al tuo staff di incapaci.


----------



## Sherlocked (13 Gennaio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> I 3 mediani, Boateng e Abate, il pressing alto, una squadra che non mollava mai, l'esplosione definitiva di Thiago Silva, l'attenzione tattica da parte di tutti, il sacrificio di Robinho.



Tutto dopo un anno pessimo di leonardo e voglia di rivalsa.. quell'anno l'inter e la juve erano orribili..senza ibra non avremmo vinto neanche quell'anno.. Allegri ha ben pochi meriti..


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Se avesse lasciato l'anno scorso, nonostante gli errori e limiti, non l'avrei odiato, sportivamente parlando. Quest'anno è stata la mazzata finale. Adieu caciucco.


----------



## danyaj87 (13 Gennaio 2014)

OT: leggendo gli ultimi commenti, ma dire a Ibra di essere il nostro prossimo mister?


----------



## Sherlocked (13 Gennaio 2014)

Vogliam poi parlare delle preparazioni atletiche di allegri & staff ?


----------



## If Everyone Cared (13 Gennaio 2014)

cancellate 'sto topic, su.
omuncoli come lui meritano solo la damnatio memoriae.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (13 Gennaio 2014)

Chi imbastisce paragoni tra questo incompetente e Carletto si deve solo VERGOGNARE di dire di tifare per questa maglia. VERGOGNA


----------



## Sherlocked (13 Gennaio 2014)

Riporto le parole dell'utente Tahva in un altro topic perchè mi sembrano quantomai assiomatiche..

finalmente hanno interrotto questo scempio. Stiamo parlando di un allenatore che:
- Ha vinto uno scudetto (rischiando pure di farsi rimontare quando perdemmo col Palermo e pareggiammo col Bari) contro un'Inter post-mourinhana talmente allo sbando che cacciò Benitez per prendersi LEONARDO. Come entrare in una cioccolateria Lindt e chiedere alle commesse una barretta di *****.
- In quattro anni di permanenza, non ha mai dato una parvenza di gioco alla squadra, ma si è fatto trascinare dalle punte pesanti. Venduto Ibra, gli è servito Balotelli per poter fare il lancio lungo dalla difesa al centrocampo.
- A proposito, non sa cosa sia un centrocampista. Conosce solo i mediani. Muntari for the win.
- È riuscito a perdere lo scudetto 2011/2012. Doveva essere cacciato già da allora.
- Parte con 5 turni di ritardo in ogni campionato, storicamente. Quest'anno, si andava migliorando: i turni di ritardo erano solo 19.
- Preferisce Muntari e Nocerino a Poli.
- Perde TUTTI i big match.
- Non ha niente da rimproverare ai ragazzi.
- È così scarso e codardo nella gestione degli spogliatoi che quando Ibra e Onyewu si presero a cazzotti disse una cose del tipo 'i ragazzi sono uomini, queste sono cose che succedono negli spogliatoi'.
- È andato a Mediaset Premium ad insultare Sacchi dicendo che potrà criticarlo quando vincerà quanto lui. SACCHI, quando vincerà quanto ALLEGRI. Oltre che scarso, è anche ignorante.
- Ogni volta che la squadra ha fatto una *******ta, ne parlava come se lui non potesse fare niente. Tipo, 'c'è stato un calo di tensione' al DODICESIMO del primo tempo, è andata così.
- La dirigenza gli ha chiesto di segnalare il rinforzo da acquistare. Lui ha chiesto Matri a tutti i costi.
- Si presenta in conferenza, pre-Sassuolo, dichiarando che 'dobbiamo difenderci bene, poi qualcuno la metterà dentro'. Gioco zero. Poi inizia la partita e difendersi bene si traduce in prendere 4 gol in 46'.
- Nella conferenza post-Sassuolo, dichiara che 'siamo stati sfortunati, abbiamo preso 2 legni'. Perché invece prendere 4 gol dal Sassuolo è normale, è tutta colpa dei pali!
- Solo quest'anno, la sua squadra ha perso 17 punti partendo da situazioni di vantaggio. Un motivatore da chapeau.
- Dai dai dai.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Gennaio 2014)

Chiudete questo topic e dategli fuoco


----------



## Morghot (13 Gennaio 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> cancellate 'sto topic, su.
> omuncoli come lui meritano solo la damnatio memoriae.


quote


----------



## Ale (13 Gennaio 2014)

Adesso va in pianeta calcio , godo


----------



## The Ripper (13 Gennaio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Tutto dopo un anno pessimo di leonardo e voglia di rivalsa.. quell'anno l'inter e la juve erano orribili..senza ibra non avremmo vinto neanche quell'anno.. Allegri ha ben pochi meriti..



Quindi anche Mazzarri non ha merito in questo Inter. E' tutta voglia di rivalsa.
Ok.

P.s. nell'anno """"pessimo"""" di leonardo sei arrivato comunque tra le prime, non dimentichiamocelo.


----------



## The Ripper (13 Gennaio 2014)

danyaj87 ha scritto:


> OT: leggendo gli ultimi commenti, ma dire a Ibra di essere il nostro prossimo mister?



.


----------



## SuperMilan (13 Gennaio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Quindi anche Mazzarri non ha merito in questo Inter. E' tutta voglia di rivalsa.
> Ok.
> 
> P.s. nell'anno """"pessimo"""" di leonardo sei arrivato comunque tra le prime, non dimentichiamocelo.



Che poi come se fosse possibile vincere Campionati senza gente all'altezza...


----------



## Sherlocked (13 Gennaio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Quindi anche Mazzarri non ha merito in questo Inter. E' tutta voglia di rivalsa.
> Ok.
> 
> P.s. nell'anno """"pessimo"""" di leonardo sei arrivato comunque tra le prime, non dimentichiamocelo.



E ci mancherebbe altro ma l'inter ha vinto il triplete e noi prendevamo 6 gol in 2 derby facendone zero.. Non paragonerei mazzarri ad allegri..ad allegri han preso, il primo anno, ibrahimovic (e robinho)..a mazzarri nessuno. E infatti allegri ha vinto lo scudo grazie al solo ibrahimovic, ed è pure riuscito a perderlo il secondo anno contro la juve di matri...dimmi te se si può paragonare allegri ad ancelotti...o se è follia calcistica


----------



## SuperMilan (13 Gennaio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> E ci mancherebbe altro ma l'inter ha vinto il triplete e noi prendevamo 6 gol in 2 derby facendone zero.. Non paragonerei mazzarri ad allegri..ad allegri han preso, il primo anno, ibrahimovic (e robinho)..a mazzarri nessuno. E infatti allegri ha vinto lo scudo grazie al solo ibrahimovic, ed è pure riuscito a perderlo il secondo anno contro la juve di matri...dimmi te se si può paragonare allegri ad ancelotti...o se è follia calcistica



Lol, analisi deficitaria e di parte. L'unica cosa giusta che hai detto è che Allegri non può essere paragonato ad Ancelotti, che è un Mister di ben altro livello e caratura.


----------



## Sherlocked (13 Gennaio 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Lol, analisi deficitaria e di parte. L'unica cosa giusta che hai detto è che Allegri non può essere paragonato ad Ancelotti, che è un Mister di ben altro livello e caratura.



Menomale che ci sei tu a giudicare le mie analisi allora, grazie  Qui ognuno dice il suo pensiero..quello è il mio, se per te è deficitario amen, me ne farò una ragione, io e i fatti che lo suffragano


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Gennaio 2014)

No dai, basta difendere ancora allegri, per favore


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (13 Gennaio 2014)

Allegri ha vinto uno scudetto sul filo di lana con una media punti da terzo posto ed un gioco INGUARDABILE, contro la scandalosissima Inter di Leonardo. In compenso è riuscito a far perdere lo scudetto ad Ibra dopo la sua miglior stagione di sempre. Chi tira in ballo Ancelotti farnetica.


----------



## Sherlocked (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ah e poi non dimentichiamo il capolavoro di allegri...uscire col tottenham agli ottavi..con gol di crouch e 0 gol segnati in 2 partite


----------



## Sherlocked (13 Gennaio 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Allegri ha vinto uno scudetto sul filo di lana con una media punti da terzo posto ed un gioco INGUARDABILE, contro la scandalosissima Inter di Leonardo. In compenso è riuscito a far perdere lo scudetto ad Ibra dopo la sua miglior stagione di sempre. Chi tira in ballo Ancelotti farnetica.



Ma poi gli scontri diretti li perde tutti..la statistica è imbarazzante, non ricordo di preciso


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Gennaio 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Allegri ha vinto uno scudetto sul filo di lana con una media punti da terzo posto ed un gioco INGUARDABILE, contro la scandalosissima Inter di Leonardo. In compenso è riuscito a far perdere lo scudetto ad Ibra dopo la sua miglior stagione di sempre. Chi tira in ballo Ancelotti farnetica.



E l'ha perso contro la juve che schierava MATRI in attacco, a 7 giornate dalla fine, con solo partite ridicole da disputare. Ha perso i derby CONTRO STRAMACCIONI, cioè boh, io non mi capacito della strenua difesa di sto incapace


----------



## Sherlocked (13 Gennaio 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E l'ha perso contro la juve che schierava MATRI in attacco, a 7 giornate dalla fine, con solo partite ridicole da disputare. Ha perso i derby CONTRO STRAMACCIONI, cioè boh, io non mi capacito della strenua difesa di sto incapace



Ahaha si dimenticavo i derby persi contro lo strama...è da tipo 5 derby che non vinciamo


----------



## Frikez (13 Gennaio 2014)

4 anni meravigliosi (cit.)


----------



## SuperMilan (13 Gennaio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Menomale che ci sei tu a giudicare le mie analisi allora, grazie  Qui ognuno dice il suo pensiero..quello è il mio, se per te è deficitario amen, me ne farò una ragione, io e i fatti che lo suffragano



I fatti non suffragano la tua analisi. La tua opinione è che Allegri sia un allenatore incompetente, e fin qui ci sta. Dire che abbiamo perso contro la Juve di Matri e vinto per Ibrahimovic lo Scudetto è un'analisi deficitaria.

In parte perchè, nella parte più calda del Campionato 2010/2011 Ibra, nonostante fosse stato decisivo in precedenza, si è preso qualche mese di pausa, con tanto di assenza nella partita chiave della stagione, vinta senza di lui e dominata sul piano del gioco, e in parte perchè la Juve di Matri, quell'anno, ha finito il campionato senza sconfitte. E, nella storia del calcio italiano, è capitato solo al Perugia nell'anno dello Scudetto della stella nostro, al Milan di Capello e a quella Juventus. Quindi la Juve di Matri, favorita e non poco fra l'altro dal fatto di non giocare di Coppe, è troppo sottovalutata da alcuni di noi.

Io non considero certo Allegri un grande allenatore, ma un certo grado di obiettività va sempre mantenuto.


----------



## SuperMilan (13 Gennaio 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E l'ha perso contro la juve che schierava MATRI in attacco, a 7 giornate dalla fine, con solo partite ridicole da disputare. Ha perso i derby CONTRO STRAMACCIONI, cioè boh, io non mi capacito della strenua difesa di sto incapace



Non ho capito chi lo difende sinceramente, solo che considerarlo l'unico male della società è un sogno, da cui chi ci crede (ho letto di gente che, alla notizia di Seedorf scrive che saremo competitivi per l'Europa e per l'Italia già a breve) si sveglierà presto.


----------



## Sherlocked (13 Gennaio 2014)

L'analisi deficitaria mi sembra la tua sinceramente. Ibra si è preso pausa ma prima ? a suon di gol ci ha trascinato in alto. Poi è bastato reggere l'urto (e allegri stava riuscendo a farsi scalzare) delle altre pretendenti, neanche lontanamente attrezzate come noi. L'anno della juve di matri bè, loro saran stati anche imbattuti ma ci siam fatti recuperare dei punti in maniera stupida e abbiam perso in casa con la fiorentina per dirne una, abbiam perso partite incredibili quella stagione, se non è colpa di allegri ditemi voi di chi è.

Allegri non sarà il peggior allenatore della storia del milan..ma poco ci manca. A livello di personalità è inesistente, motivazionale pure, tecnico/tattico mai avuto un gioco in 4 anni...perde tutti gli scontri diretti e i derby...se per te è un buon allenatore allora non so cosa dirti.

Comunque potete chiudere il topic per me, non ho altro da aggiungere, addio max  non ci mancherai..


----------



## Sherlocked (13 Gennaio 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Non ho capito chi lo difende sinceramente, solo che considerarlo l'unico male della società è un sogno, da cui chi ci crede (ho letto di gente che, *alla notizia di Seedorf scrive che saremo competitivi per l'Europa e per l'Italia già a breve*) si sveglierà presto.



Follia... Comunque la società ha colpe ma la debacle di quest'anno è per l'80% sua: abbiamo sopra in classifica rose come verona parma torino...se per te queste rose son superiori alla nostra (scarsa ok ma non cosi tanto)...


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (13 Gennaio 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> I fatti non suffragano la tua analisi. La tua opinione è che Allegri sia un allenatore incompetente, e fin qui ci sta. Dire che abbiamo perso contro la Juve di Matri e vinto per Ibrahimovic lo Scudetto è un'analisi deficitaria.
> 
> In parte perchè, nella parte più calda del Campionato 2010/2011 Ibra, nonostante fosse stato decisivo in precedenza, si è preso qualche mese di pausa, con tanto di assenza nella partita chiave della stagione, vinta senza di lui e dominata sul piano del gioco, e in parte perchè la Juve di Matri, quell'anno, ha finito il campionato senza sconfitte. E, nella storia del calcio italiano, è capitato solo al Perugia nell'anno dello Scudetto della stella nostro, al Milan di Capello e a quella Juventus. Quindi la Juve di Matri, favorita e non poco fra l'altro dal fatto di non giocare di Coppe, è troppo sottovalutata da alcuni di noi.
> 
> Io non considero certo Allegri un grande allenatore, ma un certo grado di obiettività va sempre mantenuto.



Sì, peccato fossimo primi con buon margine e abbiamo deciso di suicidarci contro corazzate del calibro di Fiorentina e Bologna. Dai


----------



## Sherlocked (13 Gennaio 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Sì, peccato fossimo primi con buon margine e abbiamo deciso di suicidarci contro corazzate del calibro di Fiorentina e Bologna. Dai



Eh ma si sottovaluta la juve di matri..


----------



## SuperMilan (13 Gennaio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> L'analisi deficitaria mi sembra la tua sinceramente. Ibra si è preso pausa ma prima ? a suon di gol ci ha trascinato in alto. Poi è bastato reggere l'urto (e allegri stava riuscendo a farsi scalzare) delle altre pretendenti, neanche lontanamente attrezzate come noi. L'anno della juve di matri bè, loro saran stati anche imbattuti ma ci siam fatti recuperare dei punti in maniera stupida e abbiam perso in casa con la fiorentina per dirne una, abbiam perso partite incredibili quella stagione, se non è colpa di allegri ditemi voi di chi è.
> 
> Allegri non sarà il peggior allenatore della storia del milan..ma poco ci manca. A livello di personalità è inesistente, motivazionale pure, tecnico/tattico mai avuto un gioco in 4 anni...perde tutti gli scontri diretti e i derby...se per te è un buon allenatore allora non so cosa dirti.
> 
> Comunque potete chiudere il topic per me, non ho altro da aggiungere, addio max  non ci mancherai..



Dove ho mai scritto che è un buon allenatore? Segnalamelo, ti prego. Allegri ha evidenti limiti (accentuati, di molto, quest'anno), ma l'analisi:"Quando abbiamo vinto è merito degli altri, quando abbiamo perso è colpa sua" che fanno in molti qui è da sorridere. Le vittorie sono una summa di molti fattori. L'anno che abbiamo vinto hanno meritato tutti, società, allenatore e giocatori, gli anni che abbiamo perso, e che siamo diventati dei pagliacci, abbiamo perso tutti insieme.


----------



## Sherlocked (13 Gennaio 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Dove ho mai scritto che è un buon allenatore? Segnalamelo, ti prego. Allegri ha evidenti limiti (accentuati, di molto, quest'anno), ma l'analisi:"Quando abbiamo vinto è merito degli altri, quando abbiamo perso è colpa sua" che fanno in molti qui è da sorridere. Le vittorie sono una summa di molti fattori. L'anno che abbiamo vinto hanno meritato tutti, società, allenatore e giocatori, gli anni che abbiamo perso, e che siamo diventati dei pagliacci, abbiamo perso tutti insieme.



Io distribuisco sempre le colpe e i meriti...non generalizzo. Nell'anno dello scudo allegri aveva il 30% dei meriti per me. Quest'anno ha l'80% delle colpe.


----------



## SuperMilan (13 Gennaio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Io distribuisco sempre le colpe e i meriti...non generalizzo. Nell'anno dello scudo allegri aveva il 30% dei meriti per me. Quest'anno ha l'80% delle colpe.



Quest'anno hai ragione. Nel senso che tenerlo dicendogli che era già esonerato l'anno prossimo ne ha accentuato i già molti difetti. E gli ha tolto motivazione. L'anno passato, checchè se ne dica, invece, gli avevano smontato la squadra e ricostruita con pedine peggiori a fine mercato. Una partenza come quella che abbiamo fatto poteva essere prevedibile. Nell'anno dello Scudetto è impazzito da Febbraio in poi secondo me, ma la Juventus ha molti più meriti di quello che si pensa. Il primo anno invece, ha merito così come tutti i calciatori. Non si vince uno Scudetto se non si hanno giocatori forti, non lo si vince se l'Allenatore non fa il suo dovere.


----------



## SuperMilan (13 Gennaio 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Sì, peccato fossimo primi con buon margine e abbiamo deciso di suicidarci contro corazzate del calibro di Fiorentina e Bologna. Dai



Ho scritto sotto. Attenzione però. La Juventus fece otto vittorie di fila su otto contro squadre con cui tutti pensavano potesse perdere punti. Ha molti meriti quell'anno, come ho detto sopra.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Uno dei motivi per cui ho sempre sostenuto Allegri (prima del crollo di quest'anno) è che lui ha difeso la squadra quando ci rubarono quello scudetto, mentre né Ancelotti, né la società, nel 2005 e 2006 dissero nulla.


----------



## O Animal (13 Gennaio 2014)

*"Il Milan logora chi non ce l'ha" 
*


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Io distribuisco sempre le colpe e i meriti...non generalizzo. Nell'anno dello scudo allegri aveva il 30% dei meriti per me. Quest'anno ha l'80% delle colpe.



l'allenatore ha sempre almeno il 50% dei meriti nelle vittorie e sempre almeno il 50% delle colpe nelle sconfitte... la squadra non ci va da sola in campo...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Gennaio 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Ho scritto sotto. Attenzione però. La Juventus fece otto vittorie di fila su otto contro squadre con cui tutti pensavano potesse perdere punti. Ha molti meriti quell'anno, come ho detto sopra.



La juve fece quelle vittorie anche grazie al Milan, iniziò a crederci sul serio allo scudetto visto che la nostra squadra iniziò a perdere punti e a vacillare.
Sono straconvinto, che se il Milan avesse vinto almeno la partita con la fiorentina, come sarebbe dovuto essere, la juve avrebbe mollato dopo un po', diavolo mancavano 3 partite in croce! 
E non considerando l'aspetto psicologico della cosa, per vincere lo scudetto bastava vincere con fiorentina e bologna, neanche vincere il derby, ma vincere contro fiorentina e bologna! Due corazzate insomma...


----------



## Albijol (13 Gennaio 2014)

Sappi caro Allegri, che io ti volevo esonerato dopo le prime 5 giornate del 2010...quante bestemmie, fegati ingrossati, conati di vomito ci saremmo tutti risparmiati...


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E non considerando l'aspetto psicologico della cosa, per vincere lo scudetto bastava vincere con fiorentina e bologna, neanche vincere il derby, ma vincere contro fiorentina e bologna! Due corazzate insomma...



sarebbe bastato vincere quel maledetto scontro diretto, gli spezzavi il record di imbattibilità e sarebbe cambiato tutto... nel periodo che abbiamo perso punti con catania e fiorentina, avevamo anche la champions contro il Barsa, e lì abbiamo pagato caro le energie spese...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (13 Gennaio 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> l'allenatore del 18° scudetto è ibra comunque



. Oggi è un gran giorno.

Finalmente ,doveva andarsene già in estate


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Gennaio 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sarebbe bastato vincere quel maledetto scontro diretto, gli spezzavi il record di imbattibilità e sarebbe cambiato tutto... nel periodo che abbiamo perso punti con catania e fiorentina, avevamo anche la champions contro il Barsa, e lì abbiamo pagato caro le energie spese...



L'analisi ci sta anche, l'avrei pensato pure io se però fossimo rimasti dietro dopo quello scontro, se non avessimo pure perso il derby contro stramaccioni e pareggiato col Bologna.. Stavamo a +4 contro solo squadre infime da incontrare...
Senza dimenticare l'altro capolavoro di Allegri, l'infortunio di Thiago!
Ce lo ricordiamo come si fece male?
Ha fatto di tutto per far spaccare Thiago nel momento cruciale della stagione, ricordo ancora Milan juve di coppa italia... Avrebbe dovuto cambiarlo dopo tot minuti come fece con Ibra, tolto nella ripresa, INVECE NO, tutta la partita, con la beffa dei supplementari! E sto incapace lo mise anche contro la Roma a 3 giorni di distanza nonostante la condizione fisica deficitaria...
Risultato?
Rotto dopo 3 minuti in croce.


----------



## Albijol (13 Gennaio 2014)

Ma ci pensate? Questo genio del male è riuscito a perdere contro una squadra il cui presidente milanista sfegatato aveva dichiarato prima della partita: "Staserà sarò neutrale"...Ieri Squinzi era il più incavolato di tutti della sconfitta del Milan


----------



## Dave (13 Gennaio 2014)

Finalmente finisce l'incubo.
Manco l'ultimo Milan di Ancelotti ricordo giocasse un calcio così ridicolo, e meno male che nella conferenza stampa aveva detto "prima pensiamo a non prendere gol, poi tanto quelli davanti qualcuno lo mettono sempre", ragionamento giusto ok, ma come cavolo si fa a fare due gol in 12 minuti e poi non arretrare la squadra? Siamo in netta difficoltà e che fai? vai sul 2-0 col Sassuolo e continui a fare il pressing alto, si rifiuta letteralmente di concedere campo al Sassuolo ma continua a fare la partita permettendo al Sassuolo di recuperare palla e ripartire in contropiede.
Rendiamoci conto che il Sassuolo ha fatto un punto nelle ultime nove e non segnava da tre partite, arriviamo noi e ne prendiamo quattro!


----------



## 2515 (13 Gennaio 2014)

Chiudete please


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Gennaio 2014)

Però bisogna dire che almeno l'ultima partita da allenatore del Milan è stata spattacolare


----------



## Hammer (13 Gennaio 2014)

Chiudiamo?


----------



## Jino (13 Gennaio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Però bisogna dire che almeno l'ultima partita da allenatore del Milan è stata spattacolare



Non certo per noi direi... tranne i primi 13 minuti è stata tutta da piangere!


----------



## Principe (13 Gennaio 2014)

Una cosa e' sicura non vincerai più nulla in carriera che non sia più di una coppa Italia o qualche campionato sfigato non in Spagna non in Inghilterra ne in Italia , questo è poco ma sicuro


----------



## mandraghe (13 Gennaio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Chiudiamo?



Va messo nella sezione hall of fame?


----------



## Hammer (13 Gennaio 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Va messo nella sezione hall of fame?



Dovrebbe esistere una sezione "Leggende"


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Gennaio 2014)

Per i saluti o altro

http://www.milanworld.net/ciao-max-vt13875.html


----------

